#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-31
<AndyFitz> g'day.   qtconfig is a little borked guys
<Riddell> hi AndyFitz 
<AndyFitz> hiya Riddell
<Riddell> AndyFitz: what's wrong with it?
<AndyFitz> would you know why scribus or qtconfig arent getting the qtstyles like plastik ?   I've added every library path I can think of 
<Riddell> works for me here
<Riddell> AndyFitz: this is a stock breezy install?
<AndyFitz> Riddell,  yes
<AndyFitz> however scrius is a cvs build deb install
<AndyFitz> however apt-get install qtconfig  and you'll notice that qt is broken for that app aswell
<Riddell> qtconfig seems to be working nicely for me
<Riddell> what do you have in the Select GUI Style dropdown box?
<AndyFitz> CDE compact motif   etc  ( the old ones )
<AndyFitz> SGI,  windows     plastik is installed
<Riddell> does it list plastik?
<AndyFitz> I can locate the .so   in /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles  so I added that path and /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles
<AndyFitz> nope
<AndyFitz> however konq has it  as does k3b
<Riddell> that's strange, qt can be tempromental about picking up non-built-in style but it should affect qt and kde, not just plain qt
<AndyFitz> yeah scribus isnt tied into kde nor is qtconfig  so thats the only difference I can note.    .  using the control-centre doesn't affect anything but my other kde apps
<Riddell> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Riddell> AndyFitz: are you coming to montreal?
<AndyFitz> no this is a base breezy install.
<AndyFitz> not this time. it isnt a desktop-centric conference this time.  I'll be at LCA in jan and gimpcon  in march however
<AndyFitz> id install kubuntu-desktop but all I really want is scribus and konq
<Riddell> I need to go to sleep now, early start tomorrow
<Riddell> put poke me into looking at it if I don't get back to you
<AndyFitz> no worries  thank you.  night mate
<AndyFitz> here's the newest revision of the ubuntu-title font for derivative logos...  http://brisgeek.com/fonts/ubuntu-title.otf     source: http://brisgeek.com/fonts/ubuntu-title.sfd
<pef> hello
<_Tonio_> morning all
<pef> _Tonio_: morning
<pef> where can I find kde 3.5 packages to help testing ?
<_Tonio_> pef : http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<pef> thanks
<_Tonio_> pef: no pb ;)
<pef> just add the repository line, and dist-upgrade to get kde3.5, right ?
<_Tonio_> pef, I assume yes, I didn't update for the moment.....
<pef> go trying this beta :)
<pef> is bugs.kde.org down ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<sfrank> hi guys
<jpatrick> sfrank: hello
<sfrank> i've got some questions concerning kaffeine /why it crashes on me/... shall I post it in here, or the general discussion kubuntu channel?
<sfrank> well, I'll go ahead...
<sfrank> so, whenever I open kaffeine, it plays any file correctly. whenever I try to play another file, it immediately crashes on me
<jpatrick> sfrank: same here :(
<sfrank> no matter what that media file is, it always does that
<sfrank> r u serious?
<sfrank> amd64?
<jpatrick> i686
<sfrank> KDE crash handles's backtrace provides me with no useful information
<sfrank> neither strace
<sfrank> i've been facing this problem for a while now.
<mrmarcel> hm, hello ^^
<Sime> sebas: ping
<verwilst> hellow!
<verwilst> how come libqt4-designer only has .so's and such?
<verwilst> and no designer binary?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> verwilst: lib
<verwilst> ooh
<verwilst> lol
<verwilst> :p
<verwilst> it's late :p
<verwilst> got to go to bed :p
<verwilst> see ya!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-01
<AndyFitz> g'day again
<Tm_T> what's g-day?
<AndyFitz> still trying to figure out why qtconfig and scribuscvs don't use the  widgets library paths
<Tm_T> ;--P
<AndyFitz> Tim_T, its a whole lot easier than saying  good day gentlemen :)
<Tm_T> tim?
<Tm_T> AndyFitz: an oh, I know ;)
<Tm_T> just joking
<Tm_T> and oh, tim?
<AndyFitz> g'day mrdocs
<AndyFitz> oops
<AndyFitz> tm 
<Tm_T> :p
<mrdocs> hehe
<AndyFitz> the 'm' glyph has so many vertical lines..   I tricked myself into seeing 5  lines in Tm  and not 4
<Tm_T> just call me Tm_T ot tmt or precident or Kekkonen ;)
<AndyFitz> Tm_T it is mate :)
<Tm_T> president even
<Tm_T> anyway, sleep ->
<AndyFitz> night
<AndyFitz> Riddell, mrdocs and I are trying to sort out a QT bug  that happens with qtconfig and scribus cvs under ubuntu.  Any luck finding out where the issue is ?
<mrdocs> Riddell: hi jon
<AndyFitz> we may have missed him.   its late at night over there for both you guys
* mrdocs nods 
<mrdocs> for tomorrow
<AndyFitz> ok
<_Tonio_> morning
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> would some of you guys mind coming over to #ubuntu-bugs too?
<dholbach> to tend the kubuntu bug triagists?
<Tm_T> hm
<AndyFit1> g'day Tm_T
<AndyFit1> Riddell ping
<Tm_T> hmh, what's with KGuitar & KGuitarTMP
<Tm_T> ok, at least KGuitar seems to be the tool for me, I can do music again <3
<Tm_T> there's no loss using FOSS ;)
* lamont-away idly notes that he will upload arts, knetworkconf, and kaffeine sometime within the next 5-6 days
<lamont-away> unless someone beats him to http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/09/msg00020.html
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> was there somewhere midi-howto ?
* apokryphos feels the need to make two trivial site suggestions
<apokryphos> (i) link to amarok 1.3.5 changes (and their site) on the news page? (ii) "What is Kubuntu" title is there twice... might actually be down to me.
<apokryphos> (on the FAQ page, that is)
<Riddell> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php  ok?
<apokryphos> yup, perfect
<Riddell> faq.php fixed
<Riddell> thanks
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> hi pef baby
<pef> Riddell: can you please upload qtparted ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=794 
<Riddell> pef: I triedwhen you last asked but gcc didn't want to install on my chroot so I couldn't test it, I'll try again today
<Riddell> keep poking me, it's the right thing to do :)
<pef> ok :] 
<pef> a question about versions: I have foo-0.6-0ubuntu1, and it needs a rebuild, should I increase version number, or just add build1 ? 0.6-0ubuntu1build1 ?
<Riddell> why does it need a rebuild?
<pef> Riddell: empty package
<Riddell> what was empty?
<pef> broken dependency, sorry
<pef> malone #3576
<Riddell> increase version number is fine, the 0build1 stuff is just for packages from debian that bad to be rebuilt on ubuntu because of gcc change but where there was no changes to the package and we didn't want an -ubuntu version which would stop auto-sync
<pef> Riddell: malone #3360 for empty package
<Riddell> patch for 3576 looks good :)
<pef> Riddell: about #3360 if wasn't FTFFS too, and just need a rebuild, how manage revision number ?
<pef> Riddell: not very complicated patch ;)
<Riddell> if it's got changes in it then it needs a -ubuntu version number
<Riddell> it already has an -ubuntu version number by looks of it so just increment that
<pef> Riddell: like here ? http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/kzenexplorer/kzenexplorer_0.6-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> pef: that's all correct yes
<\sh> moins
<pef> Riddell: thank you !
<pef> Riddell: I applied to being a MOTU, do you think you can "support" me at cc meeting ?
<Riddell> pef: woo!  yeah
<pef> cool :] 
<pef> foo-1.5.3-3 isn't packaged yet into Ubuntu, new changelog entry should be 1.5.4-0ubuntu1, right ?
<Riddell> pef: I don't understand
<Riddell> if uptream is 1.5.3 and there's no debian call it 1.5.3-0ubuntu1
<pef> Riddell: this is this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/checkinstall/checkinstall_1.5.3-3/changelog
<Riddell> and what are you asking?
<pef> what the new changelog version entry should be
<Riddell> what are you doing to it?
<Riddell> pef: oh kcheckgmail got into dapper I saw
<Riddell> via debian, with your changes
<pef> nice :)
<pef> Riddell: adding make to Depends, checkinstall doesn"t work without it (malone #3142)
<Riddell> then it should be 1.5.3-3ubuntu1
<pef> Riddell: I don't understand the "3" before ubuntu, shouldn't it be a 0, since the package wasn't yet packaged by ubuntu ?
<pef> Riddell: such a change is important enough for breezy-updates ?
<Riddell> pef: the 3 is the debian number, since that's the number debian uses ubuntu needs to inherit that
<Riddell> pef: which change?
<Riddell> breezy-updates is very strictly controlled and only minor and serious patches get in
<pef> Riddell: adding make to Depends for checkinstall
* lamont prepares to upload arts
<Riddell> universe.  not sure who controls breezy-updates for universe
<\sh> the same people who are in control for main ;)
<\sh> mdz that is right now
<Riddell> lamont: go ahead, or if you wait a few hours I might well get round to doing it
<pef> Riddell: thanks for you patience to answer my lames questions ;)
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.4-4) qt3-dev-tools (>= 3:3.3.4-4)
<\sh> but
<\sh> shermann@nc6000-laptop:~/packages/breezy/qscintilla/debian/qscintilla-1.6$ apt-cache madison libqt3-mt-dev
<\sh> libqt3-mt-dev | 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 | http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<lamont> Riddell: almost done, gonna test build it to make sure it's happy/etc.  you want a bug in bz with the diff?
<lamont> arts frees up a few things, and it still leaves kaffeine, knetworkconf, koffice, konversation, ksystemlog for you to do. :-)
<\sh> oh I'm doomed...missing a -S
<Riddell> lamont: in bz?
<Riddell> oh, bugzilla.  sure
<lamont> bugzilla.ubuntu.com.. you know..
<lamont> oh, and sanekonsole
<\sh> qscintilla uploaded :(
<Riddell> \sh: why is that bad?
<\sh> Riddell: because it belongs to my "toolchain" of python-qt stuff, means, I untightend one build-dep and uploaded it as ubuntu version with purpose
<pef> bye all :)
<Riddell> \sh: but you uploaded it
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...I need it for python-qt3 
<Riddell> \sh: so you're saabout your upload?
<Riddell> \sh: so you're sad about your upload?
<\sh> Riddell: yes..because the whole python-qt situation is a bit "strange"...as long as pyQT upstream doesn't follow simple rules like "documenting your work" :(
<Sime> support for qscintilla has to be built with PyQt. annoying.
<\sh> Sime: that's why I made a "stupid" change to "debian/control" to have a ubuntuX version...which p*sses me off somehow
<Sime> what do you mean by 'stupid'?
<\sh> Sime: removing a tightend build-dep...
<Sime> oh
<\sh> Sime: this is what I name " 'stupid' change"
<\sh> but it's with a purpose
<\sh> but I'm happy to see "eric" in dapper again ;)
<Sime> cool, are there any big additions planned for dapper? (apart from 3.5)
<\sh> Sime: I hope we can get a working qt4 implementation of pyqt at least for universe..
<Sime> \sh: I'm don't know how useful it will be in 6 months.
<\sh> Sime: thinking about kde4, we need to have a working version...if not, we have to remove some stuff from kubuntu main which is not nice :(
<Sime> \sh: errr... there won't be a KDE4 in 6 months though
<\sh> Sime: but after 7 months we will work on it...so it should be qt4 ready (the python stuff)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-02
<Riddell> pef_aw: when I compile qtparted the /usr/sbin/qtparted file ends up empty
<Riddell> pef_aw: fresh recompile seem to be fine, I think my computer just crashed at the wrong moment
<Riddell> pef_aw: uploaded
<Riddell> pef_aw: new kvpnc uploaded thanks
<Riddell> seth_k|away: what's the status of kmobiletools?
<seth_k|away> Riddell, I've been swamped with exams :/
<seth_k|away> if someone wants to finish it off it's almost done
<seth_k|away> otherwise I'll probably finish next weekend
<seth_k|away> e.g. not tomorrow
<seth_k|away> but Friday next
<Riddell> seth_k|away: maybe pef will finish it, he's very up and coming on the MOTU scene :)
<seth_k|away> ok :) or if he is busy, it will be done next weekend one way or another
<seth_k|away> methinks there are just minor changes left as per dholbach's comments
<seth_k|away> What in the world are you still doing up Riddell, it's like 3 am there
<Riddell> seth_k|away: actualy it's 21:55 here :)
<Riddell> (but 3am isn't completely unusual for me either)
<seth_k|away> you're not over in the UK?
<seth_k|away> ohh, you're over for UBZ?
<Riddell> yes, montreal
<seth_k|away> yeah, I had forgotten
<seth_k|away> okay, food time
<Tm_T> Riddell: about your post in kde-artist mailing list.. no permission to splash package?
<Tm_T> I get 403
<Riddell> Tm_T: try now
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> use it immediately ;)
<Tm_T> have to say, very good
<Tm_T> get some sleep ->
<Riddell> pef_aw: kzenthing uploaded, control needed  s/breezy/dapper/
<Riddell> hi freeflying, get my e-mail?
<freeflying> Riddle:let me check it
<freeflying> Riddle:I've told this to minghua ,the maintainer of scim in debian
<Riddell> freeflying: great
<Riddell> freeflying: going to fix up skim?
<freeflying> Riddle: I'm working for it now and soon it will be uploaded
<Riddell> groovy
<freeflying> thanks
<Riddell> give me a ping when it's uploaded
<pef_aw> Riddell: thank you, but I leaved breezy for a breezy-updates upload, since the problem is similar in Breezy
<_Tonio_> hi all
<JRe> hi _Tonio_ 
<_Tonio_> hi JRe 
<JRe> _Tonio_: how are you ?
<_Tonio_> JRe: fine ;)
<_Tonio_> isa server to install.......
<_Tonio_> but fine ;)
<JRe> :)
<_Tonio_> JRe: did you saw for standard version in packages ? 3.6.2.1
<_Tonio_> I have to note that
<_Tonio_> s/standard/standards
<Tm_T> I can't install ubuntu to my server pc
<JRe> _Tonio_: ho no I didn't know
<Tm_T> installer keep saying there's no ethernet but firewire
<_Tonio_> mornfall: Tm_T 
<Tm_T> firewire in pentium 200MHz sure
<_Tonio_> morning Tm_T 
<Tm_T> :)
<_Tonio_> ^^ still sleeping a bit ;)
<Tm_T> morning _Tonio_ 
<Tm_T> well, almost no sleep here
<JRe> I woke up early to give a lesson at the university but it was cancelled :)
<Tm_T> well, I guess I got 2h sleep
<_Tonio_> I woke up too late to be at work and missed my morning meeting ;)
<Tm_T> :p
<_Tonio_> as about always ;)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: I was doing this for month, but from now two weeks, I try to sleep at least 5 hours per night....
<_Tonio_> it is really better during the day ;)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> but sometimes I feel too shit to sleep
<Tm_T> anyway, trying to hunt some food ->
<_Tonio_> JRe: I will package klear toonight
<JRe> _Tonio_: yep :)
<_Tonio_> and maybe kompile if klear goes quick
<JRe> _Tonio_: i have finished my work on ksystemlog. it's a lot better now
<_Tonio_> here is the problem when you build a new package, it can take from 20 minutes to many hours....
<_Tonio_> JRe: fine ;)
<_Tonio_> JRe: any ambition to work on systemsettings bugs ? ^_^
<JRe> _Tonio_: should be the case soon :) ATM i'm working on my new KFormat
* _Tonio_ is sad to see somany bugs in the admin toolspart of kubuntu.....
<_Tonio_> s/toolspart/tools part
<_Tonio_> JRe: nice
<pef> _Tonio_: standards-version should be 3.6.2, not 3.6.2.1 ;)
<_Tonio_> pef ?
<pef> [09:51]  <_Tonio_> JRe: did you saw for standard version in packages ? 3.6.2.1
<_Tonio_> pef : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=658
<_Tonio_> look at Riddell 's revu....
<pef> _Tonio_: I've asked to a dd, and another MOTU told me not to use last digit
<_Tonio_> pef, okay, so we'll have to make it clear ;)
<_Tonio_> pef: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=777
<_Tonio_> same here....
<pef> _Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=803
<pef> _Tonio_: look at #ubuntu-motu ;)
<_Tonio_> pef: okay, I admit, but then I think all revuers have to decide of a standard
<pef> _Tonio_: yep
<pef> Riddell: hello, I think you're wrong when setting Standards-Version to 3.6.2.1, you should'nt use last digit
<pef> Riddell: allee, dholbach and amny dd in #debian-devel agree to use only 3 digits (3.6.2)
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi Jonathan!
<pef> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-i18n/+bug/485 This is fixed by a simple rebuild. Should I upload the rebuilded version to revu, or just add a debdiff ?
<jjesse> i'm trying to build nessus thrugh the nessus installer and it is having problems with not findng flex, lex and yacc what package do i need to install for those?
<Riddell> good morning all
<Riddell> pef: add a debdiff and poke me is probably good as any
<Riddell> jjesse: tried installing flex and bison packages?
<jjesse> is yacc in one of those packages?
<Riddell> should be in bison I think
<Riddell> it is a pune or play on words
<jjesse> oh
<Riddell> pef: that kde-i18n-se beastie is invalid
<Riddell> Mez!
<Mez> Riddell!!!
<Mez> hows things?
<Riddell> tres bien
<Mez> good good
<Mez> when you flying to montreal btw?
<Riddell> although the swimming pool is just too short to get a proper swim in
<Riddell> last wednesday :)
<Mez> oh
<Mez> ok
<Mez> lol
<Mez> how is it?
<Riddell> between the quebecois and the chinese it's quite cultural
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi Jonathan!
<Mez> cold?
<Riddell> hi cmvo baby
<cmvo> I think I found something (or it :-) in case of the admin problem:
<cmvo> kdesu_stub gets passed "KDESYCOCA=/tmp/kde-user/ksycoca" in the environment by 
<cmvo> kdesu.
<cmvo>  /tmp/kde-user/ksycoca is a symlink to /var/tmp/kdecache-user/ksycoca
<cmvo> This symlink does not exist after a reboot, but gets created by kbuildsycoca.
<cmvo> When the symlink is created admin mode works, when it is delete it does not.
<Riddell> cmvo: wow
<cmvo> When kded later detects a change in software (I don't know what kded is watching in detail) it runs kbuildsycoca which also creates the link.
<Riddell> so get kdesu to create that link and we're sorted
<cmvo> This could be an explanation why the problem is so erratic. Anytime kded runs kbuildsycoca admin mode begins to work until the next reboot.
<Riddell> makes me wonder what deletes that symlink
<Riddell> but it does sound like the sort of thing that could get deleted by various things which is why other distros would have occational problems too
<cmvo> Isn't /tmp cleaned on any reboot?
<Riddell> hmm, not sure
<Riddell> but if it was then how come it works most of the time
<cmvo> Its cleaned in /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh after $TMPTIME days. TMPTIME is 0 int /etc/default/rcS.
<cmvo> s/int/in/
<Riddell> you're ahead of me :)
<Riddell> I guess it works after reboot if there's been a good reason to run kbuildsycoca
<Riddell> which explains why a fresh install or new user is fine since they will have had kbuildsycoca run
<cmvo> Just searched to /tmp in init.d :-)
<cmvo> s/to/for/ (I type too fast)
<cmvo> Also kded runs kbuildsycoca when it delects new kde programs. Then admin mode also works until the next reboot.
<cmvo> But I don't think it should be kdesu to create the link. Maybe kded is the better place.
<cmvo> As a bandaid fix add:
<cmvo> [General] 
<cmvo> CheckFileStamps=false
<cmvo> to .kde/share/config/kdedrc then kbuildsycoca is run on every reboot.
<cmvo> I don't know if /tmp/kde-user is a historic place for ksycoca. Maybe kdesu shouldn't pass it on in the first place. kdesu uses locateLocal() to create the tmp path. And this
<cmvo> function disappears in the depth of KDE. Maybe it just searches /tmp before /var/tmp.
<pef> arg
<pef> someone knows ho to find all bugs assigned to Kubuntu team in Malone ?
<JRe> pef: yes go to kubuntu-team page
<JRe> pef: and click on the bugs menu entry (top of the page)
<JRe> pef: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<pef> JRe: thank you :)
<JRe> Riddell: if I make a patch to fix layout problems of systemsettings, is there any chance that it will be integrated into breezy-updates ?
<Riddell> JRe: unlikely but it would be very welcome for dapper and kde 3.5
<Riddell> and it could go in breezy-backports if you ask mez
<JRe> Riddell: ok I'll try to fix it 
<Riddell> cmvo: do you think that if we just patch kdesu to pass KDESYCOCA=/var/tmp/kdecache-user/ksycoca that would fix it?
<cmvo> I've looked through kded.cpp maybe just changing the first parameter of locateLocal() from "tmp" to "cache" could fix it too.
<cmvo> I just give it a try and look and see what parameter gets passed to kdesu_stub
<cmvo> s/and see//
<Riddell> _Tonio_: are you a motu?
<_Tonio_> Riddell: no not yet ;)
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I'm even not a member at the moment
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/ktranslator/0.3-0ubuntu1/  compiled
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kinstaller/0.2-0ubuntu1/ compiled
<Riddell> _Tonio_: are you on amd64?
<_Tonio_> no.... jre is
<_Tonio_> maybe he could try a pbuilder and tell us what about
<Riddell> _Tonio_: then your pbuilder should be able to compile
<_Tonio_> yep
<JRe> yes I do may I test these packages _Tonio_ ?
<_Tonio_> I'll test toonight
<Riddell> amd64 is failing on evething
<Riddell> I assume it's not KDE's fault
<_Tonio_> JRe: you may find the sources on our repo.... same sources except a patch on the  .desktop file
<JRe> _Tonio_: k
<_Tonio_> Riddell: if it works, I will start uploads this weekend....
<_Tonio_> I have plenty of packages to upload :)
<Riddell> _Tonio_: uploads to revu?
<_Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<_Tonio_> about 12 packages I think, something like that
<cmvo> Riddell: kdebase build still grinding along...
<Riddell> I know that feeling
<JRe> libreadline5: Depends: readline-common but it is not installed
<Riddell> although you should be able to just cd obj-<tab>; cd kdesu; make; make install
<JRe> (while running pbuilder create on amd64, dapper distrib)
<JRe> Riddell: arg dapper debootstrap seem broken
<cmvo> Riddell: cd obj... But only after the first build? (I still have a lot to learn about debs...)
<Riddell> JRe: what's broken about it?
<JRe> Riddell: does yours try to installreadline-common ?
<Riddell> cmvo: run debuild until ./configure is done then you should be able to do that
<JRe> Riddell: when I am trying to create the base.tgz it mess with libreadline5
<Riddell> cmvo: packages get built in obj-xx directory rather than in the source directory, keeps things tidy
<Riddell> JRe: that's an amd64 problem, it's why nothing is compiling on amd64
<Riddell> JRe: tried making an i386 pbuilder?
<JRe> Riddell: nop but I'm going to do that ;)
<cmvo> Riddell: Is there a shortcut to create obj and the makefiles without a complete build? I tried ./configure, but should habe used the configure parameters from debian/rules.
<Riddell> cmvo: run debuild
<Riddell> once it gets to the compiling start stop it with control-c
<Riddell> cd obj-<tab>; cd wherever; make
<JRe> can it be noe with fakeroot debian/rules binary ?
<JRe> ha no you need a partial rebuild 
<Riddell> debuild -nc  will carry on the compile without cleaning it first
<cmvo> Change kdesu.cpp line 300 to: QCString ksycoca = "KDESYCOCA="+QFile::encodeName(locateLocal("cache", "ksycoca")); and kdesu passes /var/tmp/kdecache... to kdesu_stub (at least here :-)
<Riddell> cmvo: rocking
<Riddell> can you make a debdiff?
<cmvo> try to :-)
<cmvo> Riddell: What do you need, a debdiff of the source packages?
<Riddell> cmvo: yes please
<Riddell> debdiff foo-old.dsc foo-new.dsc
<cmvo> Ok, it'll take a bit, have finish the build, to get the new dsc. Do I need to change the version in changelog to get a differently named file or just move the original source files out of the way so they don't get overwritten?
<cmvo> Riddell: Do I need to change the version in changelog to get differently named files or just move the original source files out of the way so they don't get overwritten?
<\sh> Riddell: how is the weather in montreal?
<cmvo> \sh: It seems to be 5C and overcast :-)
<_jpetso> ...ok, now for the newlyswitched ones
<_jpetso> i'm trying to compile some autotools stuff that I had compiling on Gentoo before, and it doesn't work yet in Ubuntu
<_jpetso> it says (extract):
<_jpetso> configure.in: 8: automake requires `AM_PROG_LEX', not `AC_PROG_LEX'
<_jpetso> automake: examples/fact/Makefile.am: lex source seen but `AC_DECL_YYTEXT' not in `configure.in'
<jpetso> ...I hope no one has said something important? seems like I'm getting disconnected regularly... (which also wasn't the case in Gentoo, but hey)
<\sh> jpetso: what did u try to compile and why?
<jpetso> kdevelop-pg, the new parser generator for KDevelop, because I'm writing a grammar for it
* jpetso is still here
<\sh> jpetso: and how do you compile? looks like u have a wrong version auf autotools stuff
<jpetso> I've got the breezy standard stuff
<jpetso> \sh: ...and just tried installing automake1.9 additionally, don't help so far
<jpetso> \sh: except automake --version still says 1.4
<\sh> jpetso: so u called aclocal-1.9 \n automake-1.9?
<jpetso> \sh: I didn't, what does that do?
<\sh> jpetso: the default version "aclocal/automake" is 1.4
<jpetso> yup
<\sh> jpetso: to call 1.9 version u have to call aclocal-1.9 and automake-1.9
<Riddell> cmvo: dch -i to add a new changelog entry
<jpetso> ok, seems logical
<Riddell> \sh: slightly nippy but not freezing
<jpetso> \sh: done, but automake --version still says 1.4
<\sh> jpetso: yes...because it's 1.4 and not 1.9
<\sh> Riddell: ok..good to have warm clothes with me
<jpetso> \sh: ok...so how do I get 1.9 to be used by make -f Makefile.cvs
<Riddell> jpetso: remove automake, install automake1.9
<Riddell>  /usr/bin/automake just points to alternatives
<jpetso> Riddell: remove like rm, or like in Adept?
<\sh> jpetso: rm like rm ;)
<Riddell> jpetso: adept :)
<jpetso> ok...
<Riddell> don't listen to \sh 
<\sh> lol
<Riddell> especially when he tells you to rm -rf /
<\sh> *grmpf* i never tell such stupid things
<\sh> well...anyways...it's actually the wrong way
<\sh> the right way is debootstrap a breezy or better dapper
<\sh> and compile there
<\sh> and create a real .deb package
<jpetso> \sh: if I knew now what debootstrapping means, maybe
<\sh> jpetso: everything to learn is on wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources ... there is a link to Debootstrap
<Riddell> jpetso: ubw:DebootstrapChroot
<jpetso> thanks
<\sh> jpetso: just like installing gentoo from the installer iso with a clean HD
<\sh> but much easier
<\sh> jpetso: ubw: works only in konqueror...
<jpetso> \sh: i knew that, i even knew i had replaced smth:bla with smth bla
<\sh> need to find a way to implement this in ff, too
<jpetso> Riddell, \sh: so cool, it worked!
<cmvo> Riddell: Got to go. The build is still running, tried to continue it, but --nc implies -b, which means no source. So the diff has to wait till tomorrow. Cu!
<Riddell> \sh_away: can you see Edit Emblem on https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team ?
<Riddell> might be on one of the subpages
* lamont looks for tomatoes to toss at Riddell 
<lamont> Riddell: Build-Depends: ..., g++-3.4 [
<lamont> arm m68k hppa] 
* lamont uploads kdenetwork
<Riddell> lamont: what's the problem?
<lamont> lack of build-depends kinda makes gcc-3.4 unusable...
<lamont> see http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/k/kdenetwork/4\:3.4.3-0ubuntu1/kdenetwork_4\:3.4.3-0ubuntu1_20051028-1307-hppa-failed.gz 
<lamont> well, without the \ chars...
<lamont> http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/k/kdenetwork/4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1/kdenetwork_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1_20051028-1307-hppa-failed.gz
<lamont> I uploaded a -0ubuntu2 with the build-dep above
<Riddell> ah, oops, sorry
<lamont> np
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-03
<_Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> grr, kipi and kexif both have unnecessary c2 on theirlibraries
<Riddell> in debian
<\sh> we removed it during breezy cycle
<Riddell> \sh: and debian added it back
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> but why? the request to remove it came from a debian guy..because there is no c++ exported interface somehow
<Riddell>   * Change libkexifc2 package name to libkexif1c2 to match ubuntu
<Riddell> also
<Riddell>   * Grab ubuntu gcc4_fixes.diff patch. Wish we would work together and
<Riddell>     not duplicate efforts
<\sh> I think i have to forget about anything right now...my stomach turns, and i'm not even sitting in the plane yet
<\sh> thx delta airlines
<\sh> Riddell: see u in montreal later today :)
* lamont points at http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/k/kdegames/4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1/kdegames_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1_20051028-1946-hppa-failed.gz
<lamont>  and makes raspberry noises.
<jpatrick> ?
<cmvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi cmvo 
<cmvo> Hi! I finaly got a usefull debdiff. I sent it to your ubuntu email address.
<Riddell> great, thanks :)
<Riddell> we just need to find some testers
* hunger can test.
<hunger> If you do not mind me testing on dapper with kde 3.5 beta that is.
<Riddell> hunger: you'll have to recompile all of kdebase too
<hunger> Riddell: That is not too stable here at the moment anyway... I don't mind doing that if it is painless.
* hunger wonders what he volunteered for:-)
<Riddell> hunger: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kdebase_3.4.3_0ubuntu5.debdiff
<hunger> What do I do with a debdiff?
<Riddell> you'llprobably need to just apply that by hand against 3.5
<Riddell> make sure you have 3.5 deb-src in sources.list
<Riddell> apt-get source kdebase
<Riddell> cd kdebase
<Riddell> apply patch by hand
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdebase && debuild
<Riddell> go for walk
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> dpkg --install kdebase-bin*deb
<hunger> Riddell Sounds easy...
<Riddell> hunger: do ou currenly have the admin problem?[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D
<hunger> Riddell: Dunno. What is the admin problem?
<jpatrick> hunger: the kdesu bug
<jpatrick> hunger: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<hunger_> Sorry... lost my connection.
<hunger_> What is the admin problem?
<Riddell> 18:08 < jpatrick> hunger: the kdesu bug
<Riddell> 18:10 < jpatrick> hunger: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<verwilst> hellow guys!
<jpatrick> verwilst: hello
<hunger_> I guess so...
<Riddell> ** #ubz for conference discussion
<jpatrick> anyone seen jjesse ?
<hunger_> Works for me...
<Riddell> not recently
<hunger_> I do not have the kdesu bug (at least not for kdm).
<Riddell> hunger: well if you want to compile them anyway that would be cool for giving to other people who are testing
<jpatrick> I want to start on the docs
<hunger_> Riddell: I can compile the stuff, no problem.
<jpatrick> emailed him a week ago
<amu> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kunterbuntu-livecd-3.5b2-i386-de-7.iso :)
<hunger_> Riddell: Patch applies cleanly (apart from the changelog entry.)
<Riddell> amu: ooh?  what's on that?
<Riddell> kunterbuntu sounds quite bad in english
<verwilst> kunterbuntu?
<Riddell> then again kubuntu sounds bad in portgese and malasian
<amu> it breezy with 3.5b2, desktop comes without questions and just starts in german
<hunger_> Riddell: Aehm... how was that build command again?
<verwilst> (k)ubuntu already sounds strange for most people
<verwilst> _always_ i hear "what? mobutu?"
<Riddell> 18:05 < Riddell> make sure you have 3.5 deb-src in sources.list
<Riddell> 18:05 < Riddell> apt-get source kdebase
<Riddell> 18:05 < Riddell> cd kdebase
<Riddell> 18:05 < Riddell> apply patch by hand
<Riddell> 18:06 < Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdebase && debuild
<Riddell> 18:06 < Riddell> go for walk
<Riddell> 18:06 < Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> 18:06 < Riddell> dpkg --install kdebase-bin*deb
<hunger_> Aehm... yes.
<verwilst> Riddell, building kdelibs with debug ;)
<verwilst> only added debug to the DEB_OPTION thingy
<verwilst> and checking if it works
<Riddell> amu: what does the name mean?
<amu> something like : "all in a tumble"untu 
<hunger_> Wow... lots of builddebs on that one...
<Riddell> amu: want me to announce it on kubuntu.org?
<hunger_> Does fakeroot not work for building kde debs?
<Riddell> hunger_: fakeroot is required
<amu> Riddell: thx, no need,  ... it's only an upgrade and the first image, i need some re: from the germans ...
<hunger> Riddell: "fakeroot debuild" stops...
<Riddell> hunger: just run debuild
<Riddell> it should call fakeroot for you
<hunger> Oh... always used dpkg-buildpackage so far.
<hunger> OK, building.
<Riddell> debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage but has some extra checks
<amu> Riddell: makes more sense if i build in feature different isos with differents lang presetuped, the boot is much more faster, and if the desktop comes up without questions, looks much more better than before 
<Riddell> amu: how do you getit without questions?
<amu> added it to "syslinux append 
<Riddell> clever
<Riddell> we should adapt the gnome live cd scripts to kde
<amu> allready done :) it works but not too smart :)
<hunger> Riddell: Will kde 3.5beta make it into dapper soon?
<amu> in generall i miss some error exceptions, and the cleanup isnt well done
<Riddell> hunger: probably after the conference
<Riddell> so week after next
<hunger> Riddell: I am building with the dapper toolchain... might that cause problems with the other stuff that is breezy?
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap, thought so already.
<Riddell> hunger: yes it will
<hunger> Riddell: So should I start with qt, kdelibs, ...
<Riddell> hunger: no, use a breezy chroot
<hunger> Riddell: Riddell: Nah... I do not have the hdd space for that.
<hunger> Riddell: This is a tiny little laptop I got here.
* amu goes into weekend happy hacking! 
* hunger stops the build. No use building something that is known to not work:-(
<verwilst> 20M     kdelibs4c2-dbg_3.4.92-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<cmvo> Got to go. Cuagn
<verwilst> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.la': No such file or directory
<verwilst> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<verwilst> any idea? :$
<verwilst> kdebase :$
<Riddell> verwilst: what sources?
<jpatrick> kdebase i guess
<Riddell> but which version
<Riddell> and compiled on what
<Riddell> .la files can usually be ignored
<jpatrick> what are .la's?
<jpatrick> libtool library files?
<Riddell> libtool thingies
<verwilst> Riddell, 3.5beta2
<verwilst> just apt-get sourced it
<verwilst> added debug to debian/rules
<verwilst> and debuild
<verwilst> and it gives me this error near the end :(
<Riddell> verwilst: remove that files from debian/*install
<Riddell> debuild -nc  to restart
<Riddell> without clearing
<verwilst> but why doesn't the non-debug install complain?
<verwilst> hehe i know ;)
<verwilst> already doing that
<Riddell> what should I talk about in my kubuntu talk?
<jpatrick> Kubuntu Forums
<Riddell> what to say about them?
<jpatrick> :|
<Riddell> I should just make a straight line with my mout?
<Riddell> mouth
<Riddell> Mez: new k3b out
<Riddell> hi CaiN_SA, where are you?
<CaiN_SA> in the hotel :)
<Riddell> but where?  it's a big hotel
<CaiN_CaN> lol
<CaiN_CaN> room 504
<Riddell> anything exciting happening up there?
<CaiN_CaN> you ?
<CaiN_CaN> nope
<CaiN_CaN> where you now ?
<Riddell> in my room, 332, trying to think what to say in my talk
<CaiN_CaN> ah ok
<CaiN_CaN> you sitting in your room /
<CaiN_CaN> ?
<Riddell> yes
<CaiN_CaN> ah ok
<Riddell> come down and tell me what to say
<CaiN_CaN> you went round town yet ?
<CaiN_CaN> lol kk
<CaiN_CaN> ross is rubbish talker
<CaiN_CaN> he will :P
<CaiN_CaN> be there in little while
* jpatrick can't download the new K3b source
<Riddell> Mez: what' happening with backports?
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm, it's not on the download page
<CaiN_CaN> k comming Riddell 
<verwilst> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.so': No such file or directory
<verwilst> wtf
<verwilst> bleh how come these files aren't there? :(
<verwilst> btw is there a deb for kdevelop 3.3beta2? ;)
<Sime> That was strange. I had trouble running Adept. First it complained about not being able to talk to the DCOP server, and then
<Sime> Adept appeared with the wrong widget style. I turned it off. Ran kbuildsyscoa, and tried again. Then everything went ok.
<Sime> ksyscoca problem in breezy??
<Riddell> kdesu maybe
<Riddell> Sime: can you run kcontrol modules as admin?
<Sime> Riddell: don't think so. A ksudo dialog didn't appear....
<Sime> Riddell: system services just worked normally. Users&Group didn't...
<Sime> Riddell: ok, now User&Groups is working too.
<Riddell> spooky
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-04
<Riddell> sebas: about?
<lamont> Riddell: kdemultimedia_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 needs hppa/gcc-3.4 love
<Riddell> lamont: anything else?
<lamont> swingwt and inkscape need debian-live
<lamont> s/live/live/
<lamont> gah. love
<lamont> that is, the correct place to fix them is in debian, since we have their version
<lamont> other than that, we're either dep-waited or built/failing for other reasons
<lamont> kdegames_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1  kdepim_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2  kdeutils_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 are all FTBFS
<Riddell> kdegames should be fixed in ubuntu2
<Riddell> not sue if it's worth fixing more since I'll upload kde 3.5 before too long
<lamont> yeah, no great pain.
<seth_k> Riddell, does dapper have 3.5b2 or do I need to keep a 3.5b2 repo in my sources.list before moving to dapper?
<lamont> not sure how many things build-dep kdemultimedia
<Riddell> seth_k: it doesn't have 3.5b2
<Riddell> that's for after the conference
<seth_k> Okay, thanks Riddell. I'll just add in the Breezy 3.5b2 then
<Riddell> bah, where's the marketing team when you need them
<lamont> Riddell: kdemultimedia is annoyed abouyt automake 1.9.6 vs 1.9.5.  kthxbye
<pef> hello
<_Tonio_> hi
<Sime> anyone here know what the preferred way of putting an image in a blog post on kdedevelopers.org is?
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: ping
<OculusAquilae> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: I need help with my .deb package building
<OculusAquilae> hm
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: I got this at the end: gpg: skipped "Jonathan Patrick Davies <jpatrickdavies@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<jpatrick> When I have one
<OculusAquilae> what have you used to build the package?
<jpatrick> dh_make then dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<OculusAquilae> do you need to sign it?
<jpatrick> dunno
<jpatrick> (first package)
<OculusAquilae> the problem is that i haven't made many packages too
<OculusAquilae> try to not sign it and try again
<jpatrick> I didn't sign it
<OculusAquilae> you can deactivate it, it does it automatically
<jpatrick> I have the .deb file
<jpatrick> and four other files
<OculusAquilae> then try to give it the key number 
<jpatrick> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -kSOMEKEY ?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<jpatrick> If the package is for universe
<jpatrick> never mind
* jpatrick remakes
<jpatrick> At the end now: dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<jpatrick> I think it worked
<OculusAquilae> hm
<jpatrick> Now to find the real depencies
<pef> someone knows a tools like kodos to play with qt regexps ?
<Riddell> kregexp editor?
<Riddell> I don't know what kodos is
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you review my package? :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: sortae busy in conference just now
<jpatrick> Riddell: right
<Riddell> jpatrick: where is it?
<Riddell> incidently poking me on IRC for package reviews is definatly the right thing to do,  listen _Tonio_  :)
* jpatrick wonders where to upload it
<jpatrick> I suppose depending on kdebase is weak
<Riddell> what's it a package of?
<jpatrick> KFTPGrabber
<Riddell> hmm, don't we already have that on revu?
<jpatrick> do we?
<Riddell> not sure
<jpatrick> for Dapper?
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=651
<Riddell> for whenever it gets reviewed and uploaded
<jpatrick> right
<\sh> Riddell: uploading new version of pykde
* jpatrick wonders on what to work on
<_Tonio_> Riddell: listened ;)
<_Tonio_> I'm uploading on revu toonight.....
<_Tonio_> many, many packages
<_Tonio_> Riddell: about ktvschedule, you told me that you are prompted for an xml file, that is normal
<_Tonio_> the problem is that ktvschedule is a frontend to various xml channels list 
<_Tonio_> so Idon't know if it is better to put them as recommends or depends......
<_Tonio_> Riddell: what would you do ?
<Riddell> jpat|away: upload your kftpgrabber package somewhere anyway, it might well have useful stuff that can be merged
<Riddell> _Tonio_: how does one get an xml channel list?
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> if the first thing the application does it puts up an error message that's really not very friendly
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: do you know a tool like kodos for playing with qt regexp ?
<Riddell> pef: I don't know what kodos is
<Riddell> but kregexp editor lets you play with regexps
<pef> Riddell: I don't find it very user friendly
<_Tonio_> Riddell: via xmltv for example
<Riddell> is kodos windows only?
<_Tonio_> ktvschedule is a frontend for various software like this one....
<_Tonio_> the problem is that I can't put one especially as a dependance
<Riddell> _Tonio_: if that's how the app is expected to work then groovy, but upstream needs poked with a usability stick
<_Tonio_> i agree
<_Tonio_> it would be better to tell people that xml file is missing and give the possibility to create it
<_Tonio_> I'll send an email for this
<jpatrick> back
<Riddell> _Tonio_: ok, just put a note on revu as well saying that's how it's ment to run
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I can't add notes to revu ;)
<_Tonio_> Riddell: not a motu yet
<_Tonio_> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Apres_GTA_Rockstar_nen_finit_pas_avec_les_critique.htm?vc=1
<_Tonio_> oups bad window sorry....
<jpatrick> I need to improve my French...
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: that was for another channel ;)
<hunger> konqui does not like copying files > 2GB.
<hunger> once it reaches 2GB it jumps to 100% completed and claims that it copied 16Mio TB while keeping up the copying.
<hunger> It does work, the feedback is utter nonsense though.
<jpatrick> Riddell: package and thingies @ http://www.whoiam55.at.preempted.net/public/jpatrick/
<Riddell> jpatrick: thanks, I'll try and get them reviewed soon
<jpatrick> Riddell: thank you
<\sh> Riddell: i386, ppc, ia64 is just compiled for the whole python kde chain...but not on amd64...need to wait for infinity or lamont
<Riddell> amd64 seems to have had issues
<Riddell> \sh: I take it that uploading KDE 3.5 is going to break pykde?
<\sh> Riddell: think so
<\sh> it will break pyqt as well
<\sh> Riddell: what is the url for amarok 1.3.5 on kubuntu?
<\sh> Riddell: got it....
<Riddell> \sh: kubuntu.org :)
<Riddell> \sh: but that's just a quick package, it needs to be synced with debian and have libvisual added as I say
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...
<\sh> well...I need some rest first...I just fixed pykde deps..and uploaded pykdeextensions 0.4.0
<\sh> or I need a beer ,)
<Tm_T> 24 beers in the cooler....
<Tm_T> 23 beers in the coolerr
<Tm_T> 13 bress thinne cloorerr
<Tm_T> ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: hee..switching to kubuntu desktop now
<Tm_T> away nick :(
<\sh> back
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-05
<Tm_T> hmh, seems like kdevelop is quite broken
<lexhider> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> lexhider: hi
<lexhider> can I make a small suggestion regarding kubuntu-desktop packaging
<Riddell> lexhider: of course
<lexhider> the suggestion is to handle kaffeine dependency like ubuntu-desktop handles totem. instead of depending on totem-gstreamer, ubuntu-desktop depends on totem which depend on "totem-gstreamer | totem-xine". This means if you remove totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine, aptitude doesn't complain about ubuntu-desktop having broken dependencies.
<lexhider> So if I try to remove kaffeine-gstreamer and install kaffeine-xine, it breaks dependencies for kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/default-package-groups  should help that problem in general
<Riddell> I think totem is packaged so that totem-gstramer and totem-xine are both complete totem packages
<Riddell> whereas kaffeine-xine only contains the xine plugin
<Riddell> I guess we could change that
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh thats correct
<Lathiat> i think its more totem is compiled with xine
<Lathiat> and kaffeine has plugins
<Lathiat> kaffeine still crashes far too much tho :(
<Lathiat> i wonder if the new amarok is any better
<Lathiat> mine dies every few hours
<lexhider> Riddell: oh, just realized that kaffeine-xine & kaffeine-gstreamer are installable side by side.
<Lathiat> lexhider: right, you have to goto configure and choose the plugin
<_Tonio_> hi
<jpatrick> someone working on the lastest smb4k?
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: when was the tarball released ?
<_Tonio_> I can add it to my toonight todo list ;)
<jpatrick> _Tonio_: I'm working on it :P
<_Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<_Tonio_> that's a good news, because I have so many packages to do ......
<_Tonio_> anyway, jpatrick are you able to build packages with a dapper pbuilder ?
<_Tonio_> none of them are working for me.....
<jpatrick> ...
<_Tonio_> kdelibs4-dev dependancies issue...
<_Tonio_> never saw this ?
<jpatrick> no
<_Tonio_> this is a known problem, but I'd like to know if that fails on any packages or only a few....
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: okay thanks...
<_Tonio_> I'll test on other packages
<jpatrick> I think I've got the debian/* files right...
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: in the dependancies, do you use kdelibs-dev, or kdelibs4-dev ?
<_Tonio_> I think my problem comes from here
<_Tonio_> impossible to get kdelibs4-dev installed.....
<jpatrick> I'm a new packager...
<jpatrick> I have kdelibs4-dev installed
<_Tonio_> okay
<_Tonio_> on breezy, but on dapper ? are you using pbuilder ?
<_Tonio_> I have no pb building on breezy ;)
<jpatrick> Dapper
<_Tonio_> the problem is in pbuilder only
<_Tonio_> sounds amazing....
* jpatrick starts building package
<_Tonio_> here's what I get :
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: yes but anyway, whereas you start or are a veteran, the fact is that you have installed kdelibs4-dev ;)
<_Tonio_> I get that :
<_Tonio_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_Tonio_>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<_Tonio_> E: Broken packages
<_Tonio_> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<jpatrick> odd
<jpatrick> Maybe it's cos I have KDE 3.5 B2
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: so you are not using pbuilder ?
<jpatrick> not yet
<_Tonio_> that's the reason :)
<_Tonio_> anyway, because you told me you where new packager, did you use uupdate to build smb4k ?
<jpatrick> no
<_Tonio_> it is recommended when updating an already existing package...
<_Tonio_> it is clean and helps you earnin time
<jpatrick> Okay I'll look for something on it
<_Tonio_> what you should do is simply download the actual sources with apt-get source smb4k
<_Tonio_> download the new tarball
<_Tonio_> and check on google the way to create the new source package using uupdate ;)
<jpatrick>  apt-get source smb4k...
<jpatrick> now I have a .dsc, .diff.gz and a tarball
<jpatrick> and a folder
<_Tonio_> yes
<jpatrick> I found something on it
<_Tonio_> so now place the new tarball in the same folder than the .dsc file
<_Tonio_> .tar.gz format in case it is a .tar.bz2
<jpatrick> uupdate: command not found
<_Tonio_> install it ;)
<_Tonio_> then go in the smk4k folder and launch a "uupdate -u nameofthenewtarball.tar.gz"
<jpatrick> E: Couldn't find package uupdate
<_Tonio_> that should do the work
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: apt-file search uupdate
<_Tonio_> jpatrick: sudo apt-get install devscripts
<jpatrick> prefect
<jpatrick> _Tonio_: I think it worked..
<seaLne> _Tonio_: what is the difference between uupdate and zcat foo.diff|patch -p1 ?
<jpatrick> I have a new smb4k-0.6.4 dir
<_Tonio_> dunno, I always use uupdate ;)
<jpatrick> yep it worked
<_Tonio_> yes, you just have to modify the files a bit
<jpatrick> I have to change the Maintainer name to me?
<seaLne> _Tonio_: ah it looks like you don't have to extract the new tarball but apart from that dose exactly the same thing
<jpatrick> PS smb4k (0.6.4-1ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low - should that be dapper?
<_Tonio_> seaLne: okay, maybe the uupdate script uses zcat
<_Tonio_> it is only a script so it may use other tools
<seaLne> ah seems to do a bit more
<_Tonio_> i never looked, i just know that works great, and helps earning time :)
<_Tonio_> doesn't it test the patches to see if they are still applyable, or something like like ?
* jpatrick packages
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> Riddell: (i updated the feature plan on web.ekhis.org/adept.html)
<mornfall> anyone else with comments is welcome to state them :)
<mornfall> oh, and also, what's up with FindingPackages?
<mornfall> it's sort of, uh-oh...
<amu> mornfall: people complain about adapt, that i removed and replaced it it synaptic, sorry about that  
<mornfall> hmm?
<mornfall> i am not sure what you mean
<amu> people complained, that this adapt isnt useable :) 
<mornfall> which people
<mornfall> where
<amu> #kubuntu-de
<amu> kubuntu forum .... 
<jpatrick> _Tonio_: done
<amu> my working friends 
<_Tonio_> mornfall: may I suggest something for the next version of adept ?
<mornfall> yes?
<jpatrick> the main Kubuntu Forums has some good remarks about Adept
<_Tonio_> I think that a proxy configuration wizzard would be nice
<_Tonio_> synaptic has that function, and that can be pretty usefull
<_Tonio_> even if not a wizzard, simply in adept's options...
<mornfall> on software support, all i found so far is complaints about kdesu breakage
<mornfall> _Tonio_: i'd say using kde proxy settings should do?
<_Tonio_> hum.... didn't test
<_Tonio_> mornfall: you mean konq proxy ?
<mornfall> _Tonio_: it doesn't do that atm... it only picks up envvars so far
<_Tonio_> mornfall: there is a possibility to configa proxy in apt.conf.... but maybe there is another possibility, I don't know
<mornfall> _Tonio_: but as a feature, i'd say using konq proxy should do
<mornfall> i'll think about it
<_Tonio_> okay
<mornfall> maybe you could make a bugs.kde.org entry for me so i don't forget? :)
<_Tonio_> no problem, I'll do toonight
<_Tonio_> also, would you like new icons for version 2.0 or are you fine with those ones ?
<mornfall> _Tonio_: if someone makes better, why not
<mornfall> _Tonio_: noone did so far though
<mornfall> "adept is growing on me" -- how am i supposed to parse that?
<_Tonio_> I did the actual ones, so maybe I try to improve them a bit
<mornfall> ah, you mean the application icons
<_Tonio_> the crystal effect is not perfect...
<mornfall> yeah, why not
<_Tonio_> mornfall: yep
<mornfall> i was thinking action icons here :)
<_Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<_Tonio_> also, I'd be interessted in he french translation when the gmo file is available...
<mornfall> yes, i18n is planned for 2.0
<_Tonio_> will it go in launchpad or simply kde i18n for translation ?
<mornfall> no idea, i guess kde i18n
<mornfall> we'll see
<_Tonio_> okay, I'll check around
<mornfall> can someone point me at the adept remarks on kubuntu forums?
<mornfall> i can't seem to find them
<jpatrick> which one?
<mornfall> [12:49:42]  < jpatrick> the main Kubuntu Forums has some good remarks about Adept
<mornfall> url would probably help :-)
<jpatrick> they're a whole bunch of Adept threads :)
<mornfall> yeah, but nothing too useful
<apokryphos> a few random thoughts on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84126  too
<mornfall> there are some full/safe upgrade questions -- which will be solved once the manual is done, mostly
<mornfall> and one keep question, same solution
<jpatrick> Adept should say what extra packages it will install...
<apokryphos> some thoughts myself: most of my beef is with the general UI, really; I find it really problematic; but I see that's going to be worked on, which sounds really promising :). Anything else just seems to be ways in which it's lacking slightly in comparison to synaptic
<mornfall> apokryphos: you don't like the split, right?
<apokryphos> that's one thing, yes
<mornfall> jpatrick: there's a huge "preview changes" button *sigh*
<mornfall> apokryphos: and you suggest what instead?
<mornfall> (i forgot)
<jpatrick> mornfall: Kynaptic pops up a box
<mornfall> popups are sort of obnoxious
<mornfall> but well, i guess showing a preview by default and having an option to disable that will have to do
<apokryphos> others: managed repositories embedded seems odd, I think there should be the traditional kde Settings -> Configure Adept
<apokryphos> personally I think it looks really bad to have *all* the search options right there. And it looks messy if you minimise it a bit. The average end-user (over 95% of them) are just looking for a package keword
<apokryphos> an advanced search should be an extra option
<mornfall> as for 11) from the above post, that's a no-go
<apokryphos> (note I still think there should be a simple dynamic search available)
<mornfall> dynamic search meaning?
<amu> mornfall: i'll collect the users feedback and forward it to you
* mornfall notes it's -impossible- to please everyone
<mornfall> amu: thanks
<apokryphos> minor thing: "Reset Filter" should be replaced by that button things like Konq etc. use, no?
<apokryphos> (in Konqueror, next to "Location" URL toolbar)
<mornfall> apokryphos: and how would that exactly mesh with checkboxes?
<mornfall> or comboboxes
<apokryphos> mesh? I don't think it would be a problem, would it?
<mornfall> try to imagine how it will look... it'll be pretty hard to figure what it is supposed to do
<apokryphos> I don't see why; seems fairly standard in kde
<mornfall> yeah, in front of a lineedit
<mornfall> i have never ever seen it anywhere else
<mornfall> now think of:
<mornfall> x> <label> <combo>   <label> <combo>
<mornfall>    <label> <combo>   <label> <combo>
<mornfall> what does that do?
<mornfall> (the x> there)
<apokryphos> it's in many other places; other one that comes to mind is khelpcenter
<apokryphos> not a programmer, so I don't see any problem
<apokryphos> though that could perhaps be another pro for the top/down design :P
<mornfall> from user point of view
<apokryphos> s/pro/con/
<mornfall> what top/down design?
<mornfall> top/down design is a methodology for designing systems :)
<apokryphos> from the user point of view I see absolutely no problem with taking away "Reset Filter" and replacing with the x> and putting it to the right of the text-box
<apokryphos> if I was making a html page, that's how I'd do it
<mornfall> hmm, no
<mornfall> damn :)
<mornfall> right of the text-box?
<apokryphos> whoops, left, I mean
<mornfall> it sort of looks like it will remove the filter then :)
<apokryphos> not at all; I think it's reasonably clear what removes the filter there
<mornfall> it would confuse *me*
<apokryphos> because (i) the title encompassesx that whole area; (ii) the whole area has light blue; (iii) dark blue showing the whole thing that the combobox would take out
<mornfall> well, if i wouldn't know beforehand, that is :)
<mornfall> i will think about it... but, but... i'm still unconvinced
<mornfall> what's wrong with reset filter?
<apokryphos> the x> should only take the size of the given text-box
<apokryphos> so I think it would be hard to presuppose that it would collapse that whole section
<apokryphos> it looks tacky :D. I get the same feeling when people overdo html buttons
<apokryphos> another issue I just thought of: in Manage Repositories, why the big buttons?
<apokryphos> goes against general other kde-ness
<pef> hello
<apokryphos> wow, maybe I could be the champion knight of kde. 8)
<apokryphos> (just seems to me that most buttons in kde things tend to not span the whole of the bottom)
<mornfall> yeah, that's true
<mornfall> i was sort of time-constrained making that repository manager :)
<apokryphos> mornfall: should note that with the whole x> I was referring to the "Quick Filter" only
<mornfall> apokryphos: that would make it inconsistent!
<apokryphos> just realised that the others have "Reset Filter" buttons, where it wouldn't be as appropriate to have the x>
<apokryphos> Yup; is a problem
<mornfall> that's what i was arguing about all the time
<mornfall> bah :P
<apokryphos> =)
<mornfall> so now give me a solution =)
<apokryphos> I think it's nearly as bad having three buttons doing the same thing, though
<apokryphos> (I know this is only when they're all expanded, but nevertheless)
<apokryphos> ok...... they don't entirely; since they apply to their respective selection
<mornfall> ooh
<mornfall> context menu? :-)
<apokryphos> mornfall: how was it handled in the alpha?
<mornfall> apokryphos: alpha was a small usability nightmare compared to beta =)
<apokryphos> I know; just wondering how that part happened exactly; I recall it being right main, with left options
<mornfall> apokryphos: it only had 2 filters, one was the traditional quick filter on top (no clear at all) and on left, there was a checkboxy filter with apply/reset buttons
<mornfall> people thought apply/reset was related to actions not to the filter
<apokryphos> if you just had a quick dynamic filter with x>, then there'd be no need for an apply and the reset button, methinks
<apokryphos> (in which case you'd have extended search options from a menu)
<apokryphos> kind of thinking amaroK-style
<apokryphos> (just an example of the usage, that is)
<mornfall> that wouldn't fly
<mornfall> i am still thinking about a palette of filters on left-hand side
<apokryphos> why wouldn't it fly?
<mornfall> because using filters from menu would be awkward enough to make them useless
<mornfall> i guess it could work with only quick filter being active by default... but... many people aren't going to find those other 2 default filters then
<mornfall> you -need- a list of active filters anyway
<mornfall> because otherwise you can't AND filters in any sane manner
<apokryphos> yeah, I agree that some main filters shouldn't be in the menu; just thought of extra search options being in menus
<mornfall> and without filter-and, the whole concept of filtering the package set down to what you look for is sort of useless
<apokryphos> but awkward, since they of course overlap
<mornfall> say you look for a new package... you can check only not installed packages right away
<apokryphos> yup
<mornfall> and then probably using the easy tag filter to cut it down to what you look for
<mornfall> possibly using quick filter if you have some useful keyword
<apokryphos> not saying it's necessarily a good idea, but have you given tree-view of packages a thought?
<mornfall> so one of the most common use-cases involve all 3 of the filters already in an quite useful configuration
<apokryphos> kpackage uses this to some extent
<mornfall> yes, and i am not doing it
<apokryphos> usability for a package-manager is certainly not easy =)
<mornfall> the main problem with treeview is, that with few weeks of tweaking the tree, you can get some 1000 items into it, and hope that some reasonable number of users will find something in it
<mornfall> and debian has 15x more packages than that anyway
<mornfall> (and 1000 is quite pushing it anyway)
<mornfall> kubuntu with universe is probably in the same league
<mornfall> so, the bottom line: trees don't scale
<apokryphos> right, I see
<mornfall> see the usability problems with kcontrol and it's *tiny* tree
<mornfall> now multiply that 300 times
<apokryphos> 8)
<mornfall> making the filters go faster would be useful though
<mornfall> they are dog-slow right now
<apokryphos> which ones? Played with it for a bit and they seemed generally ok
<apokryphos> but my system is pretty pacey
<mornfall> well, on a slower system with debian repo (15k packages), it gets laggy
<mornfall> for my taste, at least
<apokryphos> nice to have adept-updater to point people to -- a lot of x-ubuntugnome users seem to love it. Just needs that tray icon :P
<mornfall> on todo
<apokryphos> 17k here and it happens almost instantly; again, haven't tried on a lower-end system
<apokryphos> yup, I saw
<mornfall> what's your setup like?
<apokryphos> amd64 3400+
<mornfall> it is pretty fast on a 3GHz P4, i observed :)
<mornfall> ah, yeah
<mornfall> on 1.1GHz celeron, it's not so good, and i'd guess 500MHz machine will suffer quite a bit more
<apokryphos> indeed
<mornfall> but this is something i nearly don't hear complaints about :)
<mornfall> which is interesting
<mornfall> maybe everyone is either patient or running a high-end box
<apokryphos> some people are used to typing something, hitting search, then waiting
<apokryphos> so the thought of a dynamic search is still better 8)
<mornfall> i need to get some food
<apokryphos> enjoy
<mornfall> hmm, sux, no bread
* mornfall ponders
<mornfall> i'm of course too lazy to go buy some :P
<apokryphos> I tend to starve myself from laziness at times too :/
<apokryphos> fortunately there's a 24-hour tesco just down the road; great for when the munchies come laaate
* mornfall crunches some chocolate and ponders making an egg or two
<mornfall> i even have cheese
<mornfall> just no bread
<mornfall> bleh :P
<mornfall> fried egg with cheese and vinegar'd gherkins was good =)
<apokryphos> Riddell: admin mode bug fixed.. I almost don't believe it :P. Was the worst gremlin ever 8)
<Lathiat> apokryphos: haha, what was it?
<Lathiat> and then really needs to go into updates ;)
<apokryphos> Lathiat: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<Lathiat> apokryphos: also the system settings window sucks if your DPI goes up
<Lathiat> allow me to send you a SS
<apokryphos> systemsettings has a few lil' things like that, yeah
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/ss.png
<apokryphos> Lathiat: it just cuts off like that?
<apokryphos> Noticed that happened a few times (but not as extreme as that) when Composite was enabled
<apokryphos> expanding the window would display things properly, but still -- dodgy.
<Lathiat> cutting off?
* Lathiat looks
<Lathiat> just the icon font stuff gets messed up
<Lathiat> i didnt notice it was being cut off
<Lathiat> theres more stuff?
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> oh, icons, ok, I see
<Lathiat> also i think i filed a bug
<Lathiat> i cant remember
<Lathiat> when you exit some components
<Lathiat> they are reloaded in the background
<Lathiat> you notice on ones that popup a dialog, like the network one
<Lathiat> and you can't re-enter them
<Lathiat> happens if you have un-saved changes, and the dialog pops up
<Lathiat> and you hit apply
<apokryphos> worth reporting if you didn't already, yeah
<Riddell> I just confirmation from someone in KDE that it's sane before I put admin mode fix into updates
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have the lastest smb4k packaged for Breezy/Dapper.
<Riddell> jpatrick: excellent
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you have an account on revu?
<jpatrick> Just need somewhere to put the files
<jpatrick> Riddell: no
<Riddell> jpatrick: /join #ubuntu-motu and poke siretat
<jpatrick> Riddell: I need my key signed
<jpatrick> Know anyone that lives near Girona, Spain?
<jpatrick> that's what the REVU page says on the wiki
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I think the key signed isn't required to upload (I can upload and my key isn't signed)
<_Tonio_> but it is required that the key is exported to a public keyserver
<jpatrick> _Tonio_: My key's on the Ubuntu keysever
<_Tonio_> so you have to send an email to siretart giving him the key id, and ideally the server where it is stored
<_Tonio_> then it might wok
<_Tonio_> when you will want to become a motu, then only the key signing wil be a requirement
<jpatrick> 'gpg --keysever keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F4944AEE'
<Riddell> jpatrick: if you're up for packaging moodinis needing done
<jpatrick> the moodin engine?
<Riddell> yes
<jpatrick> Riddell: links on kde-look are broken
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't upload yesterday because the libssl-dev isn't resolved...
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I will prompt you when the uploads will be done, in case you might want to revu some of the packages
<jpatrick> what should I say to siretat?
<Riddell> jpatrick: say please give mean account 
<Tm_T> mean account :o
<Riddell> me an 
<Tm_T> ;)
<Riddell> it's lagy here today, too many geeks using this bandwidth 
<Tm_T> heh
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705 :- those links are so dead
<jpatrick> Or is it my net?
<Tm_T> it's me
<jpatrick> someone doing the new kdissert?
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think so, checkd ebian and revu
<jpatrick> and it got app of the month
<Riddell> I know, I run app of the month :)
<Riddell> I'm a genius http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2.tar.gz
<jpatrick> woohoo
<jpatrick> now
<jpatrick> how does revu work..
<Riddell> jpatrick: https://nm.debian.org/gpg_offer.php
<jpatrick> people there a miles from me
<jpatrick> Riddell: package made
<jpatrick> brb
<jpat|away> Riddell: so how do I upload?
<Riddell> jpat|away: do you have an account on revu?
<jpat|away> Riddell: I think
<jpat|away> I got accepted
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa   and make sure it's signed with the key on revu
<Riddell> apt-get install dput
<Riddell> dput revu  foo.changes
<Riddell> you probably need to add revu to /etc/dput.conf
<Riddell> see REVU on wiki
<jpat|away> okay
<jpat|away> added the things
<jpat|away> not sure how to move the *.debs etc
<Riddell> don't
<Riddell> source uploads only are best
<jpat|away> everything but the .deb?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa will put the right stuff in the .chnges file
<jpat|away> I already have the .changes files
<Riddell> jpat|away: and have you uploaded?
<jpat|away> Riddell: it's uploading
<jpat|away> oh dear: Uploading via ftp ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jpat|away> Riddell: Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> ah well, no problem
<jpat|away> that was moodin
<jpat|away> now for smb4k
<jpat|away> :D
<jpat|away> ...uploading...
<jpat|away> done.
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=842  rocking
<jpat|away> :)
<jpat|away> where's the other one..
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=843
<jpatrick> 'Already in debian/unstable... sync requested'
<jpatrick> ah well
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> Riddell times out today
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm?
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> Riddell: i was pinging you about the feature plan today :)
<mornfall> and i seem to be unable to catch mvo online
<Riddell> hmm, I don't see mvo about
<mornfall> btw, mvo will be pleased to know that we are nearing a working and useful pyhton binding for libapt-front
<Tm_T> err, some thing is bothering me in katapult
<Tm_T> I can't choose between app and similar named dir?
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: I had the same question
<Tm_T> annoying
<_Tonio_> impossible to launch firefox for example, you are prompted for firefox central if you don't clean the bookmarks.....
<_Tonio_> yep
<_Tonio_> totally agree
<Riddell> mornfall: where is the adept stuff you were tlaking about?
<mornfall> Riddell: web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<_Tonio_> you should be able to change betwwen different possibilities with tab for example
<mornfall> Riddell: the updated feature list
<mornfall> Riddell: was soliciting comments around
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: or something
<mornfall> Riddell: if you have some idea, i want to hear it =)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: or something of course ;)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: and priority would be lovely
<Riddell> "Adept 2.0 Feature Plan"?
<mornfall> yes
<mornfall> that'd be it
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: for example binaries prior to bookmarks ? yes, that's a nice idea :)
<Riddell> mornfall: there's no recent changes to that right?
<_Tonio_> mornfall: I posted a wich conerning the possibility to export and import the system state, like synaptic does...
<_Tonio_> mornfall: is that in your plans actually ?
<mornfall> Riddell: there are, i changed that yesterday
<Riddell> mornfall: got a diff? :)
<Riddell> "some sort of version/release policy (pinning)" aah, we were just talking about that
<mornfall> Riddell: no diffs sorry, but roughly added: single deb install, ... oh wait, you have a previous snapshot of that list on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<mornfall> Riddell: added: simplified installation interface ala gnome-app-install, individual .deb installation (wizard?), bumped konsole hiding before advanced problem resolution algorithm
<mornfall> that could be it
* mornfall looks around for the wiki snapshot
<mornfall> yes, seems like it
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackageManager2
<Mez> Roadmapping... across the universe ... (and main)
<pef> someone is using kcheckgmail ?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-06
<pef> hello
<mornfall> wibble
<Lathiat> eww
<Lathiat> mez dude
<Lathiat> i think your talking around on wireless or soemthing
<Lathiat> :)
<Tm_T> fd Mez 
<pef> should I use --disable-rpath when it's possible ? I'm packaging a new upstream version of kdissert and it uses --rpath parameter to build libraries
<Tm_T> :(
* Tm_T kracks into mez's pc and shut the fuck up
<Tm_T> hmm, I think that'll do it
<apokryphos> Tm_T: all fine now; down to crazy wifi :P
<Mez> ...?
<apokryphos> was wondering what was going on
<Tm_T> =)
<mornfall> hey it's Riddell :)
<Riddell> good morning
<freeflying> Riddell:skim-1.4.3 released
<Mez> morning Riddell
<mornfall> freeflying: that almost begs for death penalty *sigh*
<freeflying> hope it can solve some problems 
<mornfall> i mean the colors
<freeflying> :(
<Riddell> freeflying: excellent (but don't use colours in IRC :)
* apokryphos sets channel mode to +c
<apokryphos> ;-)
<freeflying> Riddell: lintian message given in last release exist in this  still
<Riddell> freeflying: there must be a way to do --without-rpath
<freeflying> I've done with this option,but it dosen't work
<freeflying> maybe shall do something with scim
<Riddell> freeflying: have you uploaded to revu?
<freeflying> y
<Tm_T> freeflying: WTF
<Tm_T> nice colours ;)
<Tm_T> like ads in webpages
<freeflying> sorry for using colors :)
* seaLne just got told off by his manager for running kubuntu on his desktop as it makes people with our standard debian desktops jealous :)
<Mez> lol
<seaLne> plugged wacom tablet in and started using it, on debian plugged it in mouse stopped working ended up rebooting
<Riddell> seaLne: I think I know a good solution to that :)
<Riddell> I got some fanmail today from someone who saw my talk at ubuntu love day, I like fanmail
<seaLne> yeah well the decision to use sarge was taken while i was down at linux2005 :(
<seaLne> cool
<Tm_T> Riddell: so why you don't answer to my mails? I send tens every day :'(
<seaLne> Tm_T: they obviously aren't honouring him enough :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: I don't have any e-mail from you except a couple of bugzilla reports (and they don't count as fanmail)
<Tm_T> damn
<Riddell> fixing bugzilla reports on the other hand are just as good as fanmail
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> now I wonder who got all that mail
<apokryphos> Riddell: you always write Amarok :D not amaroK ;-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's because I have a religious testimony against stupid capitalisation
<apokryphos> they'll get the hint eventually 8)
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> http://freehackers.org/~tnagy/kdissert/kdissert_1.0.5.tar.gz
<Riddell> #kubuntu-devel is my bookmarks
<cmvo> Riddell:ping
<Riddell> cmvo: yo
<cmvo> Hi! FYI, I asked Waldo Bastian about my kdesu fix and he replied that it was the solution for the problem.
<Riddell> cmvo: oh excellent, I've been poking people on IRC but got no reply, and waldo hasn't been on
<Riddell> so cool, that can be uploaded to breezy-updates
<cmvo> I'll be in 3.5 and may get backported to 3.4.
<Riddell> 3.4 branch is dead, 3.5 is what's important
<cmvo> I was curious and sent him an email :-)
<Riddell> I rely on IRC too much :)
<cmvo> I found his IRC nick, buyt couldn't find him on any KDE channel.
<cmvo> I think putting it in breezy updates should be ok. Or have you found any testers with problems?
<Riddell> cmvo: yeah, reports of success on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/8681
<cmvo> Just read it, sounds good.
<cmvo> I wanted to try it on hoary, but didn't have the time today.
<Riddell> hmm good point, we should support hoary too
<Riddell> but there's zero changes in kdesu between breezy and hoary so it'll be fine
<Riddell> http://freehackers.org/~tnagy/kdissert/kdissert_1.0.5.dsc
<Riddell> kdissert package there needs tidying
<cmvo> I think so too, seems the bug could have existed since kde 3.2. I think it worked in kde 3.1.
<cmvo> Something else: How is the kubuntu live CD build? chroot and scripts?
<Riddell> cmvo: live CD is magic done by kamion and others
<Riddell> cmvo: but see the gnome live CD for how to edit it
<cmvo> Ok, I'll take a look. I'm thinking about an ubuntu-router on a bootable CD. But no X, just text mode.
<Riddell> ubuntu-server is a non X CD
<Riddell> not live though
<cmvo> I'd need a live version for systems w/o HD.
<Riddell> gnome CD have scripts to take apart a live CD and put it together again differently
<Riddell> feel free to adapt them to KDE ;)
<sebas> Why would you adapt those scripts to a server live cd that doesn't run X anyway?
<pef> Riddell: hello jonathan
<pef> Riddell: I'm working on new upstream version of kdissert
* olwin_ is away: Away at the moment
<Riddell> pef: rocking
<Riddell> pef: take a look at what upstream did, see if it's worth using http://freehackers.org/~tnagy/kdissert/kdissert_1.0.5.dsc http://freehackers.org/~tnagy/kdissert/kdissert_1.0.5.tar.gz
<Riddell> but it's a native package at the moment so that at least needs changing
<pef> Riddell: all is ok, I wrote a patch to disable rpath in SConstruct, and now I just have to complete the clean target
<Riddell> pef: wow, that'll solve freefling's skim lintian issues too
<pef> Riddell: yep, no longer warnings :)
<Riddell> pef: can I see the patch?  and have you passed it upstream?
<pef> Riddell: just wait a few minutes, I have to go to home, will reconnect quickly :)
<Riddell> cool cool
<pef> bbl !
* olwin_ is back.
<cmvo> Got to go. Cu!
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=858
<Riddell> excellent, I'll add that to my list of things to look at
<Mez> hmmm
<Mez> dissert
<Mez> desert
<Mez> mmm
<pef> Riddell: concerning rpath, I just had to remove something from SConstruct file
<Riddell> pef: if you're in a packaging mood, mateedit would be uber-cool
<Mez> Riddell: I was going to look at matedit
<Riddell> Mez: well whoever gets there first :)
<pef> Mez: have you already begin the packaging ?
<Mez> no
<Mez> just downloading
<pef> Riddell: have you another kde apps in mind ?
<Riddell> pef: yzis?
<Riddell> no idea what the status of that is yet
<Riddell> but people are missing the lack o kvim
<pef> Mez: if you want to package mateedit, go :) I can find another one to package
<tshah> Hey, is the person in change of the kubuntu homepage here?
<Riddell> tshah: hi
<Riddell> that's me
<tshah> Hey, I have a few suggestions for the website
<Riddell> cool, let's have them
<tshah> ok
<tshah> 1. At the top left where it shows the kubuntu logo (in the header). The logo should link back to the home page
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question concerning systemsettings
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the fact that it is not fully translated a bug in the code, or does it go within a gmo file ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was assuming it was using the same langage terms than kcontrol right ?
<Riddell> it's a bug in kcontrol
<Riddell> I think it just doesn't pass the needed --with-lang=foo to the module when it gets loaded
<Riddell> I'll get it fixed, it's an important issue
<Riddell> I should put kubuntu.org in bzr
<Riddell> tshah: good idea
<Mez> Riddell: then we can all play ?
<tshah> 2. (Still in the header) The tabs on the top right should probably have an "alt" attribute 
<Riddell> pef: meeting?
<pef> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> pef: give me some warning!!
<Riddell> pef: where is your wiki page?
<pef> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoicPefferkorn
<Riddell> pef: cool, add kdissert to that
<pef> Riddell: packaging new upstream version ?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> qtparted too, and all the other stuff you have on revu
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the libssl-dev depedancie issue, would you suggest to upload anyway, or wait ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, what's the issue?
<Tonio_> impossible to build any package with pbuilder
<Tonio_> because of kdelibs4-dev
<Tonio_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tonio_>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Tonio_> E: Broken packages
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> looking at that now
<Tonio_> still the same problem than last week, and I just wonder if it is not better to wait for uploading on REVU
<Tonio_> I have plenty of packages waiting ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload to revu is fine, upload to ubuntu may be best to wait
<Riddell> but what's the actualy issue, you need toapt-get install libssl-dev to see what the problem is
<Mez> Tonio_, dont you have access to REUV?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but I can't check if it'll build correctly when the depandancy issue will be corrected...
<Tonio_> Mez: I have access, but I don't wan't to upload packages that will may not build correctly ;)
<tshah> Riddell: I have a few more problems with the site, should I e-mail you the list (I can even send you the html changes)?
<Tonio_> I can't be sure they are good even if they build on breezy
<Riddell> tshah: do you have the site code?
<tshah> only when I use the "view source" function ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test that yes
<Riddell> tshah: hang on
<Mez>   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1) but 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<Riddell> tshah: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.org-2005-11-1/
<Riddell> tshah: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.org.tar.bz2
<Riddell> rather
<tshah> ok, I will probably get some of the changes done tonight
<Riddell> tshah: do your changes, do a diff -u, e-mail me the URL to the diff and that'll be uer-col
<Riddell> uber-cool
<pef> Riddell: can you have a look on #ubuntu-meeting :)
<Riddell> tshah: for extra love can you go to the wiki and changes to the kubuntu skin in UserPreferences, the tabs on the website should match them
<Riddell> i.e. same fonts and add a wiki tab
<tshah> Riddell: ok, I'll get working on it
<Riddell> tshah: cool
<Mez> pef: whats your paunchpad ID?
<pef> Mez: loic
<Mez>  Loic Pefferkorn (loic) was added as a member of Kubuntu Team.
<Mez>  Loic Pefferkorn (loic) was added as a member of MOTU.
<pef> Mez: thank you :)
<Mez> np
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/kubuntu-logo-small.png
<pef> have to go to bed :)
<pef> bye !
<tshah> Riddell: I just want to confirm something I found. So kubuntu is based on ubuntu which is based on the african word for "humanity towards others". And the "k" there is really to imply that this is for KDE, right?
<Tm_T> ubuntu with kde
<tshah> cool, thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> that's my "opinion" ;)
<Tm_T> and IF I remember right, kubuntu has some meaning too as a word
<Tm_T> "It means "towards humanity" in Bemba."
<tshah> I am trying to confirm that
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<tshah> Yeah, I am working on the faq, I think that part is wrong
<Tm_T> oh?
<tshah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(ideology)
<tshah> It also says it without a k here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> so maybe it is just "Ubuntu with K(de)
<Tm_T> "
<tshah> Yeah, that is my thinking, I just wanted to confirm it with one other developer and and Riddell (since he made the site)
<Tm_T> heh, good idea ;)
<Tm_T> and bts i's sir Riddell ;-P
<Tm_T> s/bts/btw
<allee> lol
<Riddell> ubuntu means love of humanity in zulu/xhosa and other languages, kubuntu means towards humanity in bemba
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-30
<nixternal> Kubuntu has been rather quiet around here lately, as it seems all the Kubuntu bugs this week were my fault ;)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee and Hobbsee_!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> hm... looks like a lot of people have been looking for kuickshow lately...
<Hobbsee> what, the one that got removed?
<Jucato> yes
<Hobbsee> that's a first
<Jucato> and some guys, in the bug report and in #kde, claim that the older imlib doesn't cause any incompatibility
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I've counted at least 2 persons in Dapper from the forums, and I some people in the IRC looking for it
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Jucato> probably a review of bug 42081 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42081 in kdebase "Cannot execute kuickshow" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42081
<Jucato> althought the bug is titled incorrectly :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> youd have to get Riddell's input on that.  and cd space is a problem, as always
<Jucato> well not in the CD :)
<Jucato> Riddel commented on that. but his reply was a bit...umm... sparse? :)
<Hobbsee> what do you expect?
<Hobbsee> but ask him again about it for feisty
<Jucato> um.. nothing at all hehehe
<Jucato> I will :)
<Jucato> 4:07pm over there?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ah ok. just double checking if the clock applet got DST right
<Jucato> wb abattoir! (if you're even there)
* Hobbsee notes that dolphin adds two copies of itself to the menu
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> hhehe... on my kustom install, Krita adds 3: 2 under Graphics, and 1 under Office :)
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> but if you've done that customly, then i dont care :P
<Hobbsee> as it's not a bug :P
<Jucato> hehe that's what I get for kustomized installs :)
<Jucato> well, I've installed Kubuntu from server/minimal install. but I installed KOffice (krita included) from the repos.
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> ah
* Jucato is going to look into .desktop files...
<Jucato> hm.. looks like I have to talk to el again... :(
<Jucato> (system settings again)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> kde 3.5.5 has a funny feature if you set your K Menu to display "Name (Description)" :D
<Jucato> ah at last! a possible way to download packages and put them on a CD to be used as a repository...
<Jucato> wonder how stable this is
<Riddell> Huahua: do you know the cause of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim-qtimm/+bug/37711 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37711 in scim-qtimm "Qt/SCIM broken (Cannot enter numbers in to spinbox widget)" [High,Confirmed]  
<Riddell> mhb: KubuntuGrubconfig looks good, I've proposed it for uds-mountainview so that the usability spod can look at it
<Riddell> imbrandon: how's the koffice compiles?
<Riddell> imbrandon, Hobbsee: any idea if anyone was packaging amarok 1.4.4?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: imbrandon has.  works nicely (i386)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any idea where?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure, on his harddrive.  did you want the debs or the source?
<Riddell> sebas: do we want to port guidance-power-manager to pyqt4 in feisty?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: mostly I want everything compiled in triplicate so I can put it on kubuntu.org :)
<sebas> Riddell: No, we want to use KDE stuff in it.
<Riddell> sebas: specificly?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmmm...i'm not sure i could do that.  i dont have access to imbrandon's ppc.
<sebas> KConfig, for example
<Hobbsee> nor his amd64, but i could build that on stevenk's machine, if you wanted
<Hobbsee> then again, it's slightly mean to yoink things off his hard drive without telling him :P
<sebas> What would be the added benefit of Qt4 above Qt3 + KDE?
<Riddell> sebas: ok (I'm just mindful that for feisty+1 we probably will have lots of porting to qt/kde 4 so am looking for candidates to start early)
<sebas> Ah, rather not powermanager, it also uses kdialog
<sebas> And KUniqueApplication
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> sebas: wibble, have you poked the travel agent about tickets?
<sebas> I will do now, good idea
<Riddell> sebas: bearing in mind that you don't generally get actal tickets any more, just a booking number
<sebas> I've sent an email to the travel agency
<Riddell> sebas: this canonical's agency?
<sebas> It's called Eyas 
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> they're usually pretty prompt in replying
<sebas> Yeah, re-reading the email says "I'll confirm later today", that was 18-10
<Hobbsee> hum, i'm jealous.  all this talk of flying :P
<Riddell> yeah, it's so much fun being squished into a tidy chair for 10 hours at a time :)
<Riddell> s/tidy/tiny/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> Riddell: is Ubiquity going to be ported into Qt4 for feisty?
* Hobbsee doesnt mind
* Hobbsee sleeps on planes, if the trip is long enough
<abattoir> *ported to
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, that's my plan
<Huahua> hi, Riddell . I can't  reproduce this in edgy.  zh_CN.UTF-8, skim.
<Huahua> Riddell: #37711
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you do at least live on the right side of the world for travel
<Riddell> Huahua: so that bug can be closed according to you?
<Huahua> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: west US is just as far for me as it is for you no?
<abattoir> Riddell: because i wanted to switch to qt4 for oem-config, to make it look more like my mockups for SoC, but i heard that it might be merged into Ubiquity, so i'll wait till UDS gets over then... thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not sure.  my geography is very poor.
<Riddell> abattoir: mmm, good idea
* abattoir thinks it's closer for Hobbsee
<abattoir> :P
<Hobbsee> hah.  wow
<Riddell> I wonder what to do about beryl-by-default in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont seriously think that it will be included by default. 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but presumably we'll run beryl by default here too, if that happens?  or vote on whether to include it, ro what?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's a gtk app, but I seem to remember being told it's light on gnome dependencies otherwise
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i didnt notice much difference between it on gnome and kde
<Hobbsee> mind you, i couldnt use a lot of the effects anyway
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any idea if it includes any KDE style window borders?
<Hobbsee> (where usually the "gnome apps on kde" or vice versa is far more common)
<Hobbsee> uh....i believe there's some form of crystal one
<Hobbsee> i'd have to reboot to double check though - i'm not on that partition
<Hobbsee> s/common/pronounced/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i didnt see anything particularly kde like.  and any changes that you make in gnome beryl automatically transfer over to the kde beryl
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping, i have 1.4.4 compiled for all 3 arches for edgy and koffice done for ppc ( amd64 still compiling )
<imbrandon> uploading them for ya now
<Riddell> imbrandon: can I rsync them from somewhere?
<imbrandon> hrm not sure if i have an rsync server setup on the webserver
* imbrandon looks
<Riddell> imbrandon: just needs rsync installed and me with ssh access
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> then yea, let me setup an account then
* Riddell sucks imbrandon's bandwidth
<imbrandon> Riddell, heh , you probably will only get ~30 to ~40KiB/s
<imbrandon> from that host ( as its at my house )
<imbrandon> Riddell, why is amarok got so tight cdbs deps?
<imbrandon> can we drop those for a backport ?
<Jucato> moin imbrandon, Riddell! :)
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Riddell> imbrandon: probably, check the changelog and see if there's a reason there, else test and see
<imbrandon> kk
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks for clarifying the issue with Kuickshow :)
<Riddell> Jucato: it wouldn't be hard for someone to package it, just needs doing (and someone we can rely on to keep it up to date)
<Jucato> Riddell: someone came in here the other day asking about how to compile kuickshow on Edgy (or was it Dapper?). I'll just direct him to that bug report.
<GNUro> good morning!
<imbrandon> moins GNUro
<GNUro> imbrandon: :)
<Tm_T> Aah, Jon Hall makes sense. <3
* Tm_T is watching Maddog's presentation in 15y linux birthday ceminar.
<Riddell> saying anything interesting?
<Tm_T> Yes, talking a lot about nature of 15 years old etc.
<Tm_T> http://video.helsinki.fi/Arkisto/tallenne.php?ID=19415
<Tm_T> http://video.helsinki.fi/Arkisto/tallenne.php?l=en&ID=19415 rather
* Riddell registers specs
<Riddell> kubuntu-feisty-ubiquity, kubuntu-update-manager, kubuntu-gdebi, kubuntu-feisty-adept-changes, kubuntu-hwdb-usability, kubuntu-feisty-kde4-plan, kubuntu-feisty-language-selector, kubuntu-feisty-oem-installer, kubuntu-driver-device-manager, kubuntu-feisty-system-settings, kubuntu-feisty-hal-device-manager, kubuntu-grubconfig, kubuntu-onboard
<Riddell> should be easy to do those in 6 months :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Jucato> O_O
* Jucato claps his hands for Riddell
<GNUro> i think that kubuntu need a simple firewall's gui like windows.. :P
<Jucato> guarddog
<Riddell> GNUro: why?
<GNUro> why kubuntu will be oriented to Desktop.. and i think that guardog, kmyfirewall ecc. is not very simple
<Riddell> GNUro: but why would a user need a firewall?
<imbrandon> with no open ports be default a single system doesnt need one on kubuntu , and if you have a router with multi systems your behind its firewall/nat
<imbrandon> imho
<GNUro> Riddell:  why not? 
<imbrandon> its not like windows where there are 50 open ports OOTB
<Riddell> as imbrandon says
<Riddell> GNUro: we need usecases
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, how far are you on that frostwire deb?
<gnomefreak> i havent started on it yet
<imbrandon> did you email upstream for their packaging dir? i'm thinking we could probably just modify that for our needs as they generate debs anyhow
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling its gonna be a bit harder than just fixing teh installer file
<imbrandon> and then posibly send them pacthes back
<imbrandon> well with the deb you shouldent need the installer
<imbrandon> it should skip over that
<gnomefreak> i emailed frostwire at a contact email and havent heard back
<imbrandon> rockin, ok lemme pop into the shower and we'll chat a bit more, i have another idea too
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: the deb wont install on edgy due to #!/bin/sh
<imbrandon> okies ?
<gnomefreak> that would be the installer running that afaik
<Jucato> dash bash :)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, i know, well it installs, just dont run
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: yep thats fine
<GNUro> sorry, but i think that a good and complete os, need a firewall.. (Eg. Drop incoming icmp packets)
<imbrandon> ok back in ~20 minutes
<gnomefreak> k
* gnomefreak goes for food for a minute :)
<GNUro> however i love kubuntu! :)
<imbrandon> GNUro, you've been used to windows too long :) heh
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<GNUro> imbrandon: i don't use windows since 2000 :)
<Riddell> GNUro: what do you need it for then?
<GNUro> Riddell: more linux user often install more services... and often this is dangerous... and more linux user is a newbie!
<GNUro> in a LAn (eg my university) the network administrators don't want any server 
<Riddell> so don't install any servers :)
<GNUro> Riddell: many user than don't install linux.. don't install you mysql test server.. don't use your test apache... don't use nothing! :)
<GNUro> however i hope that in the next 6 months i can develop a REALLY simple firewall for kde... :) (i hope)
<GNUro> Simple...
<GNUro> however kubuntu is geat! :) and i love it!
<GNUro> great
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<gnomefreak> good morning bddebian 
<Jucato> gnomefreak's back. possibly full :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok lets take a look at this before he gets back 
<bddebian> Heya gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<Riddell> GNUro: if you want to do it that's great, I'd advise you write a spec so we can review the ideas
<mez> wtf?
<mez> for some reason - FF isnt working, and I'm getting a result of "1.0.0.0" when looking up archive.ubuntu.com
<gsuveg> re
<oslo> where are my udev rules ?
<mez> god it feels good to be using my pc
<nixternal> sorry for missing the other keyboards there Mez ;)
<Mez> nixternal: no problem - I was just being awkward
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> nixternal: are you the one who has the spam thing that has the maths ?
<nixternal> i forgot im dealing with an international crowd
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i need to remove it
<Mez> I was just wondering - you had something like 7+8x10 ...
<nixternal> lol
<Mez> does it accept both 87 and 150 ?>
<nixternal> i have no idea
<Mez> because there are 2 answers, dependant on if you do it in a correct mathematical way, or just LTR
* Mez growls at the longevity of this upgrade
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> It's such a shame I can only get 512k here
<nixternal> i have 8mb down, so i can't complain..now my upload is capped at 384k i believe, and that sucks
<DaSkreech> Soooo
<GNUro> Hi
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<Mez> I know I'm meant to love KDE and all that, but I want my xchat/gaim/thunderbird
<Tm_T> So who's stopping you?
<Mez> the speed of my internet connection ;)
<Mez> (I'm updating from the beta to edgy releasE)
<Tm_T> Mez: Maybe my offer to pango-tcp will help you.
<Mez> Tm_T: ??
* Tm_T goes find his drums
<Tm_T> s/pango/bongo/
<Tm_T> http://eagle.auc.ca/~dreid/
<Tm_T> Mez: Interested? ;)
<Tm_T> That'll solve your speed problems, it's all up to your handspeed then.
* Tm_T rely to his slow gprs too often
<MEZ> hmmm
<MEZ> why is konsole now not letting me select to copy / right click to paste
<MEZ> and how do i get it back to normal
<DaSkreech> eh?
<Mez|ARGH> konsole, I used to be able to select somehting,  and it'd copy it to clipboard
<Mez|ARGH> or right click something and it'd paste it into konsols
<Mez|ARGH> now it doesnt
<gsuveg> anyone can help em within guidance debug ?
<fdoving> Mez: right click? you mean both-buttons or the 3rd? 
<Mez> fdoving: right click in konsole used to paste
<fdoving> oh.
<imbrandon> middle click in konsole pastes, right click dident ( not by default )
<imbrandon> It also seems that several of the dapper to edgy upgrade problems are caused by the use of Automatix; a tool to perform common customisations to Ubuntu, such as replace the pre-installed software with alternatives and install packages that Ubuntu is unable to pre-install due to patent or other legal issues.
<fdoving> never used that feature.
<imbrandon> Henrink has a few good points about this, however I feel that its also important to remember that the Ubuntu community does not only consist of the core developers.
<imbrandon> Automatix, and its like, are by their very definition, tools to reduce the amount of your system that the core developers will support. The default set of installed packages is not arbitrary, and one may be selected over your preferred solution simply because we do not have the expertise in the team to deal with the other, or even because the other is not supported upstream!
<imbrandon> crap , like that
<imbrandon> sorry
<DaSkreech> Needs to Poke kwii with a large stick
<Tonio__> hi
<DaSkreech> Hello
* Mez yawns
<imbrandon> Riddell, amarok officialy released if you wanna put it on kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> ( the news post )
* Mez grwols at his crapness of his internet connection
<nixternal> damn, i just got owned on the planet
<mhb> fdoving: was it you who wanted to make Firefox fully compatible with Kubuntu apps etc?
<gnomefreak> mhb: he was part of the convo but i thought it was someone else. i know i would like to se eit as would a few others
<gnomefreak> a bug spured that topic
<mhb> gnomefreak: I'd most probably like to help with that a bit during Feisty, so I wanted to know
<gnomefreak> im not sure whos gonna be trying that one out. if anyone yet
<DaSkreech> Hooray!
<DaSkreech> We closed more bugs than opened last week
<gsuveg> DaSkreech: can i open you more one ;)
<DaSkreech> Bring it on!!!
<gsuveg> guidance related
<gsuveg> but i need a some eat, and later back
<DaSkreech> gsuveg: Have you asked in #kubuntu?
<gsuveg> DaSkreech: i showed it to Raphael in Budapest
<gsuveg> yepp
<gsuveg> no answer ;)
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu+1 :-)
<gsuveg> brr
<fdoving> mhb: i was part of the conversation about making kmail the default mailclient and other small fixes. I think doing it would be very very simple.
<DaSkreech> What's default now?
<mhb> fdoving: what about other apps? gwenview for images, oo.org for documents,etc. ... is it possible as well? How to distinguish Ubuntu/Kubuntu default applications in Firefox?
<fdoving> haven't tought about that yet.
<fdoving> mail is the most important, don't you think? 
<fdoving> images open directly in firefox, oo.org documents are opened in oo.org in ubuntu aswell.
<mhb> fdoving: mail could be the most important, but sometimes I need others too
<fdoving> sure.
<fdoving> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/66990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66990 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu/firefox should per default open mailto: with kmail" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<mhb> fdoving: thanks
<mhb> fdoving: any specification/mtv discussion about it?
<DaSkreech> can you recode the power button to not be off?
<Mez> any reccomendations for a good mail client (with decent filterS)
<fdoving> mhb: there is https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support in my history, i haven't touched it yet.
<DaSkreech> as in you press the power button and it doesn't initiate shutdown now?
<mhb> fdoving: I see, declined
<fdoving> I can understand that, as firefox is not installed by default, and we have konqueror.
<Riddell> imbrandon: amarok announced
<imbrandon> Riddell, rockin ( i'm seeing about how long till we can upload to -backports too but i have a feeling we have to wait for feisty to open up )
<Riddell> at the least I'd have thought
<imbrandon> i guess i'm a single man again too ( not by my choice though ) divorce papers came today registered mail :(
<imbrandon> well in paris there was talk aobut opening -backports when RC freeze took , but i dont know
<imbrandon> if its gonna actualy happen
<imbrandon> either way its not a long wait, should be this week
<imbrandon> sometime
<Riddell> imbrandon: are your koffice packages available?
<imbrandon> oh snaz i forgot to copy them, lemme do that now
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you do keximdb?
<imbrandon> i just apt-get source koffice from your repo and then pbuilt the dsc
<imbrandon> what ever it built
<Riddell> yep
<mez_> Riddell, still no disks
<mez_> Riddell, however, internet at home now ;)
<Riddell> Mez: one step at a time
<imbrandon> Mez, cool
<Mez> Riddell, ... ?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Sorry :(
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, everything happens for a reason, it will all work out somehow
<imbrandon> :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah doesn't mean that it doesn't suck right now :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: is it there?
<imbrandon> almost
<fdoving> Riddell: has mornfall given up the adept development?
<Riddell> fdoving: for the moment yes
<Riddell> volunteers welcome :0
<imbrandon> is whats in kubuntu current source ?
<fdoving> yeah, i tried to understand some of the code a few days back. But no luck. :] 
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<DaSkreech> Unity is done?
<imbrandon> ok Riddell should be copied
<imbrandon> pool/edgy/koffice
<mhb> Riddell: I'll try to fix the localisation error in it, for starters (but I don't want to maintain it)
* mhb updates todo list
<DaSkreech> how come Unity is kompleted?
<gsuveg> Riddell: have you a min?
<Riddell> gsuveg: a quick one
<Riddell> imbrandon: I see no .debs in there
<gsuveg> Riddell: raphael give your name for me in budapest
<Riddell> mhb: which error?
<imbrandon> Riddell, hrm lemme look again
<gsuveg> me dont works the guidance power manager in edgy
<Riddell> riddell@enterprise:~/web/pool/edgy/koffice$ ls
<Riddell> koffice_1.6.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.build  koffice_1.6.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  koffice_1.6.0-0ubuntu1.dsc  koffice_1.6.0.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon> crap ok one more sec
<mhb> Riddell: adept refused to load libept.mo localisation, IIRC ... maybe it's fixed now
<gsuveg> Riddell: dont detect the battery state, etc. acpi -t show correct it
<mhb> I haven't used it for quite some time
<Riddell> gsuveg: does gnome-power-manager work?  that would let us know where the problem is
<Riddell> mhb: oh yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :)
<gsuveg> Riddell: i dont have gnome ;)
<gsuveg> Riddell: dapper worked before
<gsuveg> Riddell: you whant to install ubuntu-desktop?
<oslo> why a vid so crappy with: " xvidcap --fps 23.5 --continue yes --time 30 --source x11 --gui --file test.mpeg " ----->  http://www.cannacola.free.fr/test.mpeg   ???
<gsuveg> Riddell: gimme me 20 min ;)
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ baby
<Tonio_> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> Tonio_: you have a spec kubuntu-default-settings-review, is that for edgy or feisty?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't write that spec, but it probably got assigned to me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to check
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about default settings, I'm just trying to share datas between 2 machines using smb, but all graphically (no command lines)
<Tonio_> it is a mes....
<Tonio_> +s
<Riddell> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-default-settings-review
<Riddell> yes, our smb tools are broken
<Tonio_> I can't wait that we discuss this at mtv
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I found one settings combinaison that works......; but it took me 40 minutes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: checking
<fdoving> i'm glad fish:// exists.
<Tonio_> fdoving: fish:/ is very slow
<Tonio_> fdoving: I mean the ioslave
<Tonio_> Riddell: checking
<fdoving> slow and very seamless.
<Tonio_> Riddell: just looked at the spec but I don't understand your question in fact
<mhb> um...were there some intentions of making wine configuration possible through systemsettings or am I only badly informed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: edgy/feisty ? that spec is available for any kubuntu version I assume no ?
<fdoving> doesn't it say 'what should we change in kubuntu-default-settings for edgy?' ? 
<Sime> mhb: yuriy developed a config tool for this during the summer, but it was a bit late to get it polished enough and into edgy.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes but that should be changed globaly as the subject is available for any kubuntu release
<fdoving> ah.. ok. i'm not into specs etc.
<mhb> Sime: do you have a link maybe?
<yuriy> Sime: speaking of which...
<mhb> yuriy: or you could .o)
<yuriy> Sime: i've been meaning to send an email to you guys about that
<fdoving> mailody looks promising :)
<yuriy> Sime, Riddell: really sorry i didn't get it done for edgy. been really busy since school started.
<yuriy> Sime: I got feedback from alexandre on the patch i was working on for wine at the end of september, but haven't touched it since...
<yuriy> mhb: it's currently in KDE svn, in guidance, which is in playground. you can try it out, only thing that doesnt work is the browser setting
<Riddell> Tonio_: that spec is accepted for mountainview sprint
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you find out where koffice .debs got ?
<yuriy> Tonio_: heh never noticed fish:/ is slow..
<mhb> yuriy: thanks, I'll test it
<imbrandon> no its really puzzling, i have a `find" running now on the amd64 box , and i started the bombed compile again on the ppc
<gsuveg> Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running.
<gsuveg> Riddell: funny..
<Riddell> gsuveg: so same problem in gnome?
<gsuveg> yes :(
<gsuveg> but in gnome i have warning
<fdoving> toma: do you have subscription to imap folders on your todo for mailody? that and multiple identities is what's keeping me from changing to it. Nice job :)
<Riddell> gsuveg: file a bug on acpi-support
<gsuveg>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                    acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<gsuveg> ok
<toma> fdoving: mulptiple identities: yes; subscription I wonder about
<gsuveg> gsuveg@highway:~$ acpi -t
<gsuveg>      Thermal 1: active[3] , 43.0 degrees C
<toma> fdoving: i wonder how many people use it
<fdoving> toma: i've always used it. don't know about others.
<jjesse> hello :)
<_superstoned> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Krita_1_6_State_of_the_art
<fdoving> toma: i like how snappy mailody is. however it locks up when i select some of my (huge 10k+) imap folders.
<toma> fdoving: give it some time to fetch them all
<toma> fdoving: after that it should work fine again
<fdoving> toma: ok, it's normal to use ~90% cpu for that? 
<toma> fdoving: damn, i dont use 10% of your processor?
<fdoving> the 'do you want to kill melody' window appears.. 
<fdoving> 30396 frode     25   0 72284  27m  18m R 97.6  3.7   2:18.37 mailody
<fdoving>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<toma> fdoving: beta1 tarball?
<fdoving> the package
<fdoving> sourced it and build it on powerpc.
<toma> fdoving: cool ;-) 
<fdoving> beta1, yes. Mailody: 0.2.0-beta1
<toma> fdoving: i've rewritten the socket level, I hope it is is slightly more responsive now
<fdoving> so a svn checkout is advisable? 
<toma> fdoving: but for the final release, I will spend some more time on it
<fdoving> nice, looking forward to it :)
<toma> fdoving: thanks!
<toma> Tonio_: have you seen that showfoto/digikam problem?
<Tonio___> re
<Tonio___> toma: sorry my internet connection sucks  toonight
<Tonio___> toma: what is the digikam issue ?
<toma> Tonio_: one sec
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-31
<toma> Tonio___: ?
<Tonio___> toma: yes, I know, I have issues with my adsl line......
<toma> Tonio___: it seems the split between digikam and showview has some of the same icons in both packages, causing trouble
<Tonio___> toma: ah.......
<Tonio___> toma: should have a conflict when installing showfoto then ?
<Tonio___> let me have a loog
<Tonio___> look
<toma> Tonio___: yep
<Tonio___> toma: seems an icon causes trouble indeed......
<toma> Tonio___: there is a br, but i can not find it
<Tonio___> I'm fixing this, but it'll have to wait a bit to be opened.....
<toma> Tonio___: sure... thnxs!
<toma> nite!
<ryanakca> how can I completly uninstall kde4 so that I can reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> hey, anyone hear of art issues causing a pop up to occur and say it is using to many cpu resources or what not?
<nixternal> nm, as searching arts in malone lets you know about it
<nixternal> boog 68659
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Hawkwind> Hey there Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind 
<Hawkwind> How's life in Aussie land
<Jucato> DST'd
<Hobbsee> our home internet isnt working, which is fun
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> other than that, assignments
<Hobbsee> heh, that too
<nixternal> Hawkwind: ping?
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Pong?
<nixternal> yo yo homey
<nixternal> how are your e17 repos?
<nixternal> are they up to date?
<Hawkwind> I haven't built a new Edgy in a few days simply because nothings really changed in CVS worth updating
<nixternal> it is safe to install it then?
<Hawkwind> Absolutely
<nixternal> good deal...
* nixternal installs then
<Hawkwind> I'll probably update over the next few days
<nixternal> oh wow, i found my old e themes
<Jucato> e as in enlightenment?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i must say, e17 is quite hot
<Jucato> yeah looks good. right Hawkwind? :P
<nixternal> i wonder if these themes from say, the 90's will work with e17
<nixternal> if so..im installing my simplistic hacker theme and calling it a night ;)
<Jucato> whoa? 90's? hehehe
<nixternal> 98/99 time frame
<Jucato> ooh RMS is going to be there on Saturday?
<nixternal> yes, and I get to run Emacs sitting next to him, enjoying some fine cigars ;)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> hm... is it true that he doesn't like Ubuntu very much? (cause of the restricted modules/drivers shipped)
<nixternal> he doesn't like ubuntu, he respects kubuntu to a point
<nixternal> but is angry with us that we ship the restricted and use the GNU/Linux...the GNU/Linux is what he is happy with
<Jucato> what? he respects Kubuntu, even though it uses KDE? that's a surprise?
<ajmitch> he'll be angry with feisty, if binary drivers are enabled by default
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I heard sabdfl wants XGL/AIGLX/Compiz/Beryl stuff on by default
<nixternal> oh lord, i sure hope now
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> s/now/not
<Jucato> I think he does... well at least Hobbsee said so
<nixternal> well, that will alienate a ton of people
<nixternal> plus there is no way none of that garbage will even be usable by then..so im not worrying
<Jucato> hm.. maybe "on by default" isn't the right term... :)
<ajmitch> nixternal: yes, he does, and the beryl people think they can get it ready
<ajmitch> Jucato: no, that's exactly what sabdfl wants
<Jucato> ooh
<nixternal> oh man
<Jucato> Kubuntu does a Kororaa...
<nixternal> NOOOOOO
<ajmitch> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/beryl-by-default
<nixternal> Kororaa doesn't work on 64bit
* Jucato wonders what packages will be dropped from the CD to get beryl on..
<nixternal> ajmitch: not installed by default I hope
<ajmitch> nixternal: "We would like to enable Beryl, the community branch of Compiz, by default in Edgy+1. This topic will scope out the work needed to make that happen."
<ajmitch> Registrant:
<ajmitch> Mark Shuttleworth
* nixternal stomps his feet and cries like a little school girl
<ajmitch> can it be any more explicit? :)
<ajmitch> nixternal: we've spent a few days doing that in -motu
<nixternal> well, they won't put it in xubuntu i hope ;)
<nixternal> stomping your feet and crying like little school girls?
<ajmitch> well, ranting
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> glad I'm not there :)
<nixternal> you don't want it either ajmitch?
<ajmitch> not particularly
<ajmitch> I just installed it on my laptop
<ajmitch> disabled most of the plugins to be able to have a useful desktop 
<nixternal> ya, we installed it on saturday at Ubuntu Chicago..and it was...umm awful and useless
<Jucato> I want to be able to installa nd use it easily, but I don't want it installed or turned on by default on an install...
<nixternal> it looks cool, but i have so many windows open, and if i alt+tab to some wobbling crap, i will jump out of my first floor window and plummet to my....embarrassment
* Jucato is satisfied with Katapult + Kompose + 3D Desktop + dragging windows to borders to switch to other desktops
<ajmitch> I disabled all the animation, the wobbling, etc
<nixternal> then it is even more useless
<Jucato> oh well, they don't call him "sabdfl" for nothing :)
<ajmitch> about the only things left are the translucent windows, shadows & cube
<nixternal> all of the themes have vista'ish looks to them, and they are all ugly, which that is reparable...but the resource use, the fact you have to have one of maybe three types of vid cards in order for it to work is a damn shame
<Jucato> I would probably disable the wobbly windows too...
<ajmitch> I found one theme that's close to the default
<nixternal> ok, cube is useless, but kind of cool, just in case you happen to forget which window your stuff is on
<ajmitch> it's not working too badly on the i915
<nixternal> i know my 8 desktops by default, and my alt+shift+# works just great, translucent is cool, shadows needs a lot of work because they are blurry yet, and i like that "shrinking to the desktop" effect
<nixternal> like the Macs have
<nixternal> well i can say it sucks on NVidia
<nixternal> and I can say good luck with a Intel 965 chipset
<nixternal> it won't even boot into x
<Jucato> I just wished KDE's composite manager worked properly so I could have translucency and shadows without having to install beryl...
<nixternal> kde 4 will have that fixed supposedly
<Jucato> but we all know how far kde 4 is :)
<nixternal> heh, about as far as team fortress classic?
<Jucato> about as far as Vista was last at the beginning of this year :)
<ajmitch> duke nukem forever!
<Jucato> yeah
* Jucato wonders what time el will be in...
<Jucato> nixternal: you're using a regular kubuntu install right? (kwin, kicker?)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> default everything man...functional is my motto
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> so I guess you only have one panel?
<nixternal> tis all i need, especially when you have Katapult
<Jucato> hhehe ok nevermind, I just figured out the "bug" I was going to ask el about :P
<nixternal> now that I figured I can make a directory in ~/ and symlink everything i want katapult to start up that isn't in kmenu...i don't even need a taskbar anymore
<Jucato> oh yeah that's a smart move! :)
<Jucato> (although I usually go with keyboard shortcuts via Input Keys)
<Jucato> hm... "Configure Panel doesn't adjust automatically when extra panels are added or removed"
<Jucato> I'll probably file a bug report later :)
<fdoving> if you hide some icons in the systray you'll get an arrow to press to show/hide those icons. righ-click on it, and you'll find another bug. (if it's not just me)
<fdoving> have to go to work.
<fdoving> bye.
<Jucato> bye fdoving!
<Tm_T> fdoving: Wjat bug?
<Tm_T> h
<fdoving> Tm_T: the menu is horizontal, and strange.
<Jucato> ??
<Tm_T> I haven't seen seen that.
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/edgy-ss/kicker_systray_righclick_bug.png
* Tm_T has hidden systray icons "always"
<Jucato> looks fine to me..
<Jucato> at least in English...
<fdoving> I have to go to work. But the screenshot shows my rightclick menu.
<fdoving> bye.
<Jucato> bye!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping @ beryl stuff
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Hobbsee cheers
<Hobbsee> it's a little late now, but they've stopped the dapper versions of beryl, so that they'll break.
<Jucato> huh?
<Hobbsee> er, so that they wont break
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Hobbsee> they backported edgy's xorg and mesa to dapper.   that's gotta be a recipe for trouble.
<Jucato> whoa. definitely... 7.1 on Dapper?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
<Hobbsee> which is why everyone had trouble with dist-upgrades - they'd put a higher version in than was in edgy, too
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> gotta strangle them :/
<Jucato> well, at least they're not the only ones responsible for a lot of dist-upgrade problems :)
<Jucato> we always have automatix and easyubuntu as scapegoats... :P
<Hobbsee> easyubuntu is fairly safe
<Hobbsee> i believe
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, i cant go and yell at the automatix people, as much as i'd like to.
<Jucato> well, I guess people will keep on using them again and again...
<Hobbsee> they seem to like people telling them to go fishing
<Hobbsee> yeah well - hopefully common customisations will reduce that problem
<Hobbsee> but quinn's very interested in testing dist-upgrades now :)
<Jucato> hm... original compiz == quinn ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Jucato> ah beryl?
<Hobbsee> the beryl fork == quinn
<Hobbsee> compiz is in the repos anyway
* Jucato always gets confused...
<Jucato> I guess this spec for Feisty is going to be a sort of "endorsement" of Beryl by Ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> so it seems
<Hobbsee> then again, other distros seem to be focussing on compiz
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and if it gets into ubuntu, presumably that doesnt necessarily mean it gets into kubuntu as well
<Jucato> but very few have releases that have them enabled and on by default
<Hobbsee> no distro has beryl enabled by default, i believe.  compiz, yes
<Jucato> not to mention we'll have to shave of a few packages to accomodate those... well KAudioCreator is going anyway...
<Jucato> yeah
<Hobbsee> there's a point
<Hobbsee> i didnt even look at the gnome deps on it
<Hobbsee> that being said, they were talking about moving to dvd anyway
<Jucato> but Hobbsee, if Ubuntu gets Beryl and Kubuntu doesn't follow suit, we might have an uproar...
<Jucato> huh? DVD images only?
<Hobbsee> who knows
<Hobbsee> there was a spec for it, and a thread on ubuntu-devel ML
<Hobbsee> Jucato: depends who wants it.  but i'm not sure what feisty will offer in terms of new stuff for kde, as such
<Jucato> hm... maybe it's time for Ubuntu to consider multiple CD's...
<Hobbsee> bleh.
<Hobbsee> that would go against the philosophy, wouldnt it?
<Jucato> which part of the philosophy?
<Jucato> but no, add on CD's only probably
<Hobbsee> about ubuntu being a 1cd distro
<Jucato> but if they're going to move to DVD...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> who knows - they'll discuss it
<Jucato> but anyway, if technology would allow it, the first CD would contain the same basic install, but the other CD's would contain other the other packages.
<Hobbsee> and it wouldnt be mandatory to download the others.  GAH!!!
* Hobbsee glares at SUSE and the like for forcing that
<Jucato> yes! definitely!
<Jucato> no mandatory downloading!
<Jucato> it should be totally optional :)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Jucato> oh well... just suggesting. I'm sure you've heard it all before :)
<Hobbsee> actually, they havent really talked about it before this
<Hobbsee> but gnome had lots of trouble with cd spac,e not sure about kde
<Jucato> the Edgy Desktop CD of Ubuntu is 698MB iirc...
<Hobbsee> indeed - and they worked very hard to get it like that
<Jucato> to not exceed that, you mean?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how many panels do you have?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: in kde?   1
<Jucato> ah
* Hobbsee isnt a fan of the two panel'd gnome
<Hobbsee> then again, in xfce it doesnt look so off
<Jucato> hehehe. well I might have 2 panels at times, but not in the GNOME-ish style
<Jucato> anyway, I thought I ran into some sort of a bug with the panel. but not really sure
<_d> Is Lure here?
<_d> Lure?
<_d> I can't seem to get rid of the lock screen password after hibernating kubuntu edgy
<_d> I have tried turning 'lock screen' off under kpowersave and also commenting out screen lock in /etc/default/acpi-support so I'm all out of ideas
<Jucato> moin el! :)
<el> moin Jucato :)
<Jucato> el: are you free for another System Settings question? :)
<el> Jucato, yes, if not tooo long ;-)
<Jucato> ok I'll make it short. the Panel settings were removed form System Settings, right? well, there are times when Kicker borks and hides itself completely, even though it's running. restarting Kicker doesn't reset it to it's normal position. But since the Panel settings in System Settings are gone, there's no way to bring them back except through kcontrol
<Jucato> (me wonders if *that* was short at all...)
<Mez> does kmail allow me to choose an email address 'm sending from ?
<Jucato> Mez: yes I think so
* Hobbsee notes that sendEmail is very cool
<Hobbsee> however, there's no way to verify that it's from me
* Jucato hugs Kontact...
<Jucato> we have logs
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you pinged?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.  i found out that there's no specific way to get a different theme based on if you're using gnome/kde with beryl
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the only way around that would be metapackages
<Riddell> it is very gtk based from my observations
<Riddell> I think we'd be better waiting for kwin 4 in feisty+1
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> and then hopefully the ubuntu people will be over blign by then :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, that type of bling, anyway
<Jucato> so no beryl for feisty?
<Hobbsee> i suspect people would be wanting to see kde 4 in all it's glory, rather than the bling of beryl, but we'll see.
<Jucato> yeah
<Hobbsee> it does take away a *lot* from the wm
<Jucato> and with the work being done on kwin 4, we might not need it that much :)
<Hobbsee> (artwork, keyboard shortcuts, number of desktops, etc)
<Jucato> ah it takes away keyboard shortcuts?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> big bummer for me
<Hobbsee> doesnt let you use the default kwin ones, only it's own
* Jucato loves keyboard shortcuts
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
<Hobbsee> mind you, the cube is kinda pretty
<Jucato> yeah pretty... and the window switcher
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> other than that (and translucency)... I don't know.. :)
<ajmitch> that's all I use of it :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Hobbsee> kde does translucency, iirc
<Jucato> kompmgr is not very.. um... reliable all the time.. :)
<Hobbsee> heh.  like kmail then :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I find kmail to be very reliable (at least 98% of the time) :P
<Hobbsee> lucky
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell - bug 69479
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69479 in katapult "SRU: katapult" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69479
<Mez> just an FYI really
<Mez> kde bug 136411
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136411 in kwallet "KWallet loses new passwords when closed since XML file import" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136411
<Riddell> mm, I know
<Mez> Riddell, was that to do with the SRU or the bug ?
<Mez> Riddell; what do you think of a plugin for katapult that we can do for example bug 12345 and it'll load up the bug page in kde (or similar)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<MidMark> hi guys, why updating with apdet from dapper to edgy a lot of important packages aren't installed?
<MidMark> kubuntu-desktop is uninstalled automatically and ubuntu-minimal sometimes isn't installed
<MidMark> this produce a lot of errors
<Hobbsee> MidMark: known, tha'ts why we say change the repos and install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal and a couple of others to upgrade
<Jucato> oh Hobbsee! you're still there :)
<MidMark> yes but why this doesn't happens automatically?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<MidMark> kubuntu-meta bug?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: due to transitions - python transitions and the like
<MidMark> Hobbsee: that cannot be fixed with a simple meta package?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i dont believe so
<MidMark> I think so would be best to produce a package called "upgrade to edgy" with a script that do everything
<MidMark> this avoid a lot of requested help from people
<Riddell> MidMark: an upgrading tool will be a priority for feisty
<MidMark> Riddell: great!
<MidMark> Riddell: I think adept should have more support, still have all issues from 2.0 like no input from keyboard, no temp deletions, no possibility to add media repositaries...
<Riddell> MidMark: all developers welcome (can probably be bountied too)
<MidMark> Riddell: yes can be nice to become developer... but I have not enough time... and no money to do for free...
<MidMark> or I mean: to work 2 hours every week it's ok, but not a full time job
<Hawkwind> Good things can be done in 2 - 3 hours per week.  Imagine if everyone does that on one project :)
* Hobbsee beds
<Hawkwind> What package is dh_make part of ?
<Hawkwind> Or better yet, what command can I run to find out what package dh_make is in ?
<Riddell> apt-cache search dh_make
<Hawkwind> Hah.  I thought it was part of something totally different.  Bahh, I feel dumb now
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hawkwind
<Jucato> hi bddebian! :)
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<MidMark> Hawkwind: or go to packages.ubuntu.com and search which package has it
<_d> Is Lure here?
<_d> I've been told he's the guy to ask about my problem with not being able to turn off the hibernate password under Edgy
<Riddell> hibernate password?
<Lure> _d: I am here
<_d> Hi lure!
<_d> yep, I can't turn it off
<Lure> _d: sebas has attached a patch to have lock for hibernate/suspend configurable - but very unlikely this will get in edgy-updates
<Lure> _d: did you try that patch?
<_d> Using the hibernate option under the KDE log-out menu that is
<Lure> _d: true, for that there is no configuration.... :-(
<_d> He pointed me towards a patch for that laptop power tool, g-something??
<Lure> We need to put this on the list for Edgy - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyLaptop
<Riddell> why would you want it configurable?
<_d> Under SUSE I could turn the password for that off by turning off 'Lock Screen' under kpowersave
<Lure> Riddell: some people do not care about locks 
<Lure> Riddell: it is just a simplification vs. configuration issues
<_d> sebas pointed me towards a patch for guidance, which tells me I can't run coz I'm not on a laptop
<_d> does that patch make it run on desktop PCs too?
<Lure> _d: this patch will not fix lock in logout dialog
<_d> no use to me then
<_d> so I'll have to wait for feisty to get passwordless hibernate under kubuntu then will I?
<Riddell> _d: why the need for password less resume?
<_d> convenience
<_d> I like auto-login as I'm the only user of my machine
<_d> I'm surely not the only one like this either ;)
<Jucato> Lure: excuse me, about your comment in the KubuntuHiddenFiles page. iirc, it was imbrandon who suggested editing /.hidden symlink itself, so that if ever the location of hidden-root changes, the changes made by the user would still remain
<Lure> Jucato: no problem, it is just that it would be good to have *one* way to do it properly.
<Lure> Jucato: I would prefer something like this: sudo rm -f /.hidden ; sudo touch /.hidden
<Lure> Jucato: or copy from hidden-root and then edit
<Jucato> ah so permanently breaking the link with hidden-root?
<Jucato> wouldn't that be reset if ever k-d-s was updated?
<_d> One of the final remaining excuses that many people have for sticking with windows is that 'it boots faster' - I don't think you realise how important a feature passwordless hibernate resume is to expanding Linux's user base
<_d> just a shame not all hardware supports it :(
<fdoving> Jucato: no, k-d-s tests for /.hidden, if it exists it won't re-make the link
<Jucato> ah good. and tough luck for those who deleted /.hidden and told others to delete it, too :)
<fdoving> I don't like the feature. I hope it will be removed/improved dramatically for feisty.
<jeroenvrp> sorry to ask it here folks, but #kubuntu seems more like a channel for the normal user
<jeroenvrp> must I take extra actions to upgrade breezy to edgy!?
<Jucato> fdoving: well, there's some noise about rennovating media:/ anyway
<imbrandon> breezy --> dapper --> edgy 
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: breezy to dapper to edgy
<fdoving> !upgrade | jeroenvrp 
<ubotu> jeroenvrp: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<jeroenvrp> thanks fdoving 
<jeroenvrp> I will bookmark that one
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: and #kubuntu isn't just for normal users :)
<jeroenvrp> I never receive an answer over there :-)
<Jucato> depends on what time you asked. right now it high traffic in there
<jeroenvrp> that is true indeed
<Jucato> then again, you can't expect everyone in here to be able to answer 24/7 :)
<jeroenvrp> so I must upgrade first to dapper and than to breezy, oh well....
<Jucato> yep
<jeroenvrp> breezy=edgy
<fdoving> oh my god. why is kubuntu-default-settings source over 10MB? - isn't it just text? 
<Jucato> fdoving: no
<imbrandon> fdoving, no , images as well for some things
<Jucato> it has wallpapers, kdm themes, kicker themes, ksplash theme
<imbrandon> ( like usplash )
<Jucato> btw, is it really an intended behavior that mounted CD's/DVD's just show cdrom0 or cdrom1, and not the labels anymore?
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: there is one thing I can't find in the given url: do I need to reboot after the upgrade to Dapper has finished and begore I upgrade to Edgy?rade
<Jucato> I don't think so. but fdoving would probably know better
<fdoving> I belive ther is a old 'edgyWallpaper.tar.gz' that isn't needed, in kubuntu-default-settings source. artwork/ spesifically.
<jeroenvrp> fdoving:  do I need to reboot after the upgrade to Dapper has finished and begore I upgrade to Edgy?
<fdoving> jeroenvrp: Is it a problem for you to do so? If you can reboot easily, it wouldn't hurt. Though, it should upgrade just fine without rebooting.
<jeroenvrp> fdoving: I'm doing it via ssh, thats why, but I can do a reboot off course, but if it upgrades just fine, why should I reboot (off course when I'm finished I should)
<fdoving> I belive it should upgrade just fine. 
<fdoving> I have not tested though.
<fdoving> I'll have to go eat. bbl.
<imbrandon> fdoving, you might make sure that its not patched via a uuencoded patch , in that case the old picture is needed
<imbrandon> k-d-s i dont think has any though ( patches )
<fdoving> there is a .bzr directory too.
<fdoving> 11M
<fdoving> poor packaging.
<fdoving> if it's not intended.
<fdoving> .bzr in sources can't be intended, can it? 
<fdoving> 11M ? 
<fdoving> intended/intentional.
<imbrandon> yes we maintain it in bzr and just commit from there so it is intentional
<fdoving> to include it in the package? 
<imbrandon> feel free to add to the debian/rules to clean it everytime before commit 
<imbrandon> ( but yes on that side note, its upto the maintainer to remove the svn cvs bzr files , but not required in debian or ubuntu policy )
<fdoving> imbrandon: very few packages include cvs/svn/bzr control directories. They usually don't beloing in packages.
<Riddell> cvs/svn is never useful, bzr can be
<fdoving> how is is usefull? it's 50% of the package. or more.. if edgyWallpaper.tar.gz isn't used.
<Riddell> it's useful so people can make changes and commit then push them
<fdoving> ok. does it grow? 
<Riddell> and it serves to remind people that it's a bzr maintained package
<Riddell> yes it grows
<fdoving> evil.
<fdoving> can it be stripped down somehow? to just include essential information for users to commit and push? 
<imbrandon> yes some of that will happen as bzr on LP starts to use the new server end of the code in bzr 0.12 just released
<imbrandon> brb , time to pop into the shower
<fdoving> that would be usefull. dapper k-d-s source was ~3MB. edgy with .bzr is ~10MB.
<fdoving> that's gziped.
<nixternal> Riddell: with Kubuntu-docs, for updates to close like 7 bugs, would it be better to do patches, and then do a debdiff, or would it just be better to create a new package?
<Riddell> nixternal: for -updates patches is best
<nixternal> cool
<Riddell> I think anyway
<nixternal> bug 65685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65685 in kubuntu-docs ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<nixternal> that is a "hack fix" with an html redirect
<nixternal> unless you can think of a better way to fix it, creating a redirect.html and puting it in the kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ directory for docs, and then directing /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage to it would be the easiest fix, should i go about creating a patch to do so?
<nixternal> or, is it possibl to just make the homepage goto /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html instead of doing the symlinks?
<sebas> Hm, passwordless hibernate can be done by killall kdesktop_lock post-resume. =)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sebas: I do passwordless locking/unlocking using dcop triggered by kdebluetooth :)
<Riddell> nixternal: probably, so long as we test it lots
<nixternal> well, i tested the redirect hack, and it works great
<nixternal> i believe that was fdoving's idea
<nixternal> i could just place the redirect.html in a folder, outside of the doc folders, possibly in debian?  and then either create a patch that would dh_install it to the correct place, and then a patch to attack the postinst script to change the symlink
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you got a sec?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> Riddell: was any 3.5.4 stuff ported to dapper
<Riddell> gnomefreak: there were packages
<gnomefreak> in security?
<Riddell> no, on kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> i dont see that repo in his list is why i asked
<gnomefreak> we have major breakage and i would like to pinpoint automatix as the issue but i cant say it is yet
<gnomefreak> he has a mixed system 3.5.2/3.5.4 hoping aptitude will fix this
<fdoving> gnomefreak: he probably installed part of kde from kubuntu.org and removed kubuntu.org sources from sources.list
<gnomefreak> it says from dpkg is what bothers me about it
<Riddell> could be automatix installed kubuntu 3.5.4
<gnomefreak> you get that when you install froma  deb
<fdoving> don't you get the same if you remove the repository from sources.list ? 
<gnomefreak> might i dont remember
<fdoving> anyone looking at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69494 in kopete "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<fdoving> I'll add a patch to the package.
<mhb> fdoving: oh, so this is why I can't log in to ICQ :o)
<fdoving> probably :_)
<nixternal> hmm..my patches didn't work at all
<fdoving> Riddell: any idea when edgy-updates will open?
<fdoving> Riddell: i have packages with fix for bug 69494 building for dapper and edgy. should consider publishing on kubuntu.org maybe? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69494 in kopete "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69494
<Riddell> fdoving: should be open now
<nixternal> fdoving: i used the redirect hack, and it works great for the ff homepage bug
<fdoving> Riddell: great, could you upload a new kopete then? does the bug qualify for edgy-updates? 
<nixternal> packaging that stuff now
<fdoving> nixternal: great :)
<Mez> fdoving: shouldnt you consider an SRU for that ?
<fdoving> SRU? 
<Mez> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Mez> !sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<fdoving> would probably be a good idea.
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<fdoving> 3.5.5 fixes.
<fdoving> for kubuntu.org dapper, and edgy kopete.
<jeroenvrp> ivman
<jeroenvrp> That's the only problem I have after upgrading to edgy, from breezy, via dapper
<jeroenvrp> but do I need it?
<jeroenvrp> it's not on my local filesystem
<nixternal> what am i doing wrong with these docs that i can't get them to be called when building the package?
<nixternal> my testing is not wroking, and i am about to start kicking and screaming ;)
<nixternal> i can't get the patches to work
<fdoving> want me to look at it? 
<nixternal> i created the patches directory, and put the .dpatches in the there with the 00list...i added DEB_PATCHDIRS := debian/patches/common debian/patches to the rules file
<nixternal> am i missing something else?
<fdoving> i would consider cdbs and simple-patchsys if I were you.
<fdoving> it's very simple.
<nixternal> cdbs-edit-patch patchname?
<fdoving> yes.
<nixternal> and then us vi
<nixternal> that would be a ton of work, as the patches are decent in size
<fdoving> ah. ok. 
<nixternal> but yes, if it was a simple patch, that is the way i would go
<fdoving> gr.. have to go away for ~15 mins. kid going to bed.
<fdoving> bbl.
<allee> fdoving: mine are already ;)
<allee> nixternal: what's the problem with the patches?
<nixternal> they aren't being used
<nixternal> not being applied i guess you can say
<allee> nixternal: is cdbs used?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> i take that back
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> i just noticed it in the control file
<allee> nixternal: does control include any *patch*.mk file?
<nixternal> no
<allee> if the patches are debian/patches/*.{diff,.patch}, then include simple-patchsys. if not maybe dpatch.mk or ...
<nixternal> they are .dpatch
<allee> then dpatch.mk afaik ...
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> which i didn't add ;)
* nixternal tries that now
<mhb> fdoving: I hope the patch for Kopete will be available as an update ASAP
<fdoving> mhb: let's hope so. the package is fixed and available for i386 at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/ (edgy still uploading)
<fdoving> I'll file a SRU request bug.
<fdoving> mhb: are you on edgy x86? can you test http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/ ? 
<mhb> fdoving: right away
<mhb> fdoving: hm, not working yet
<mhb> fdoving: the weird thing is that the package is called kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 but the diff 0ubuntu2
<fdoving> it is? 
<mhb> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fdoving> oh crap.
<mhb> that's what I've tested
<fdoving> wrong dsc.
<fdoving> mhb: new deb ready: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/
<mhb> looks like it works
<mhb> yes, it works
<fdoving> good.
<toma> seaLne: adjusted mailody so you get a dialog when you dont use kwallet
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-01
<imbrandon> heya toma
<toma> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> toma, looks like me and you are roomies at MTV heh
<fdoving> imbrandon: could you do a upload for me please? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, to where ?
<fdoving> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<fdoving> -proposed
<toma> imbrandon: 
<toma> ?
<imbrandon> fdoving, sure
<imbrandon> toma, my mistake, i read it wrong, your not
<imbrandon> fdoving, give me a few minutes to finish up what i got going then i will
<toma> imbrandon: grrr. i was happy for a sec ;-)
<imbrandon> heh hold on lemme look again whom it is
<imbrandon> john trapsell iirc 
<toma> ok
<toma> nite
<fdoving> imbrandon: please use the diff/dsc at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/ - added one more bug to the list (basically closing the SRU bug too).
<fdoving> don't want to spam launchpad with another debdiff for such a small change.
<fdoving> nite toma.
<imbrandon> fdoving, hrm i'm inclined to use the patch from the bug report as thats what mdz OK's
<imbrandon> is that a problem ?
<fdoving> well.. the changelog must be changed.
<fdoving> as he says in the same comment.
<fdoving> and that's what i've done.
<imbrandon> ok but still a one liner fix ?
<fdoving> yes.
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> i'll grab it now
<fdoving> you can use the debdiff i attached last.
<fdoving> if you want to.
<fdoving> there must be a new upload to -updates anyway.
<fdoving> I can have the SRU bug listed then.
<imbrandon> ok so http://librarian.launchpad.net/4942274/kopete_fix_kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1_kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2_NEW.debdiff
<imbrandon> thats ok ^^
<fdoving> yes.
<imbrandon> ok i set the target to proposed
<imbrandon> and i'll upload in a sec
<fdoving> thanks :)
<imbrandon> crimsun, i just set the distro to edgy-proposed and it will do the right thing correct ?
<imbrandon> Riddell, fdoving, toma, Sime, Lure https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-koffice-by-default regestered, input welcome
<fdoving> is koffice 1.6 mature enought? 
<imbrandon> yes imho, and many others it seems, koffice is one of the first things i install to replce oo.o 
<imbrandon> on new installations
<imbrandon> since dapper flight 1
<fdoving> does it play nice with microsoft products? 
<fdoving> .. and formats.
<jjesse> that's what i'm intersted in?
<imbrandon> yea , i have no problems with .doc's and xls spreadsheets
<imbrandon> not tried much else but it seems to hadle them as good as oo.o if not better
<fdoving> are there powerpc packages of 1.6 somewhere? 
<imbrandon> no i havent finished compiling the ppc ones yet
<imbrandon> ( but the source is on kubuntu.org if you have the time )
<fdoving> you have a build running? 
<fdoving> I can leave it building during the night. 
<imbrandon> i did last night but my 800mhz choked on it and i havent started it back up
<fdoving> I'll have to go to bed soon anyway.
<imbrandon> fdoving, that would rock if you could get the dsc from kubuntu.org and pbuild it ( riddell would likely upload it too )
<imbrandon> i just havent yet
<imbrandon> but mostly its about replacing oo.o with koffice , i said 1.6 becouse thats what will be in feisty
<fdoving> this discussion was up before breezy, and before dapper, the conclusion back then was that oo.o was the more mature of the two, and that everyone else used it.
<fdoving> how is koffice <-> oo.o working? 
<imbrandon> well koffice has matured alot , and for the disk and memory requirements it fits the bill, with kubuntu being one of the bigest KDE distros it will also help with the stability of it
<imbrandon> fdoving, ...
<imbrandon> Accepted:
<imbrandon>  OK: kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.dsc
<imbrandon>      -> Component: main Section: kde
<imbrandon>  OK: kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon>  OK: kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<imbrandon> This upload awaits approval by a distro manager
<fdoving> nice, thanks :)
<imbrandon> ^^ done just needs tfheen or someone to poke it through
<fdoving> needs testing and everything.
<fdoving> should stay in -proposed for ~7 days if the SRU guidelines is followed.
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> but its not in the archive yet, a distro manager needs to poke it in 
<fdoving> ah. understand.
<imbrandon> as the last line of that says
<fdoving> just read it. :] 
<fdoving> tfheen is probably sleeping.
<fdoving> i'll ping him tomorrow.
<imbrandon> silly silly mez
<fdoving> imbrandon: hey.. there are ppc debs :)
<fdoving> good nite.
<jdong> yay, new fglrx with substantially less AVIVO tearage
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! morning! (or noon...) :)
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse, Jucato 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: @ the kopete SRU, is it actually broken for you?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yes , why ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: because i can sign into icq fine here
<imbrandon> hrm , many many cant
<Hobbsee> yes, which was why i left it late last night
<Hobbsee> it's a different fix to usual, hmmm
<imbrandon> yea its a diffrent problem
<jjesse> people are having problems w/ kopete?
<imbrandon> anyhow its already approved by mdz and uploaded :)
<imbrandon> bbiab
<imbrandon> dinner
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so i see.  clearly i shouldnt sleep
<imbrandon> huh ?
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon missed something
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i got that in my email late last night, then when i sign onto irc the next day, it's fixed
<imbrandon> heh ok, i still dont see the issue 
* Hobbsee just wasnt expecting it to go thru that quickly, was all
<imbrandon> ahh
<nixternal> man..this doc build is really irritating me tonight
<Jucato> um... which font or package installed with kubuntu-desktop gives support for Japanese text? (I can't see them in Konvi...)
<nixternal> damn..i know this answer
<Jucato> oh please do tell :)
<nixternal> i can't
<Jucato> aw... :(
<nixternal> because i can't remember right now
<Jucato> ok. thanks for trying :)
<nixternal> and i was just looking at the doc makefile for the answer, and it wasn't in there
<nixternal> wow, i just realised there are no Japanese translations for Edgy
<nixternal> i take that back
<nixternal> found them ;)
<Jucato> yay! where?
<nixternal> i dont have anything with the font hgouh
<Jucato> aaah ok. I thought it was for my font question :)
<nixternal> ttf-kochi* and ttf-mikachan
<nixternal> those are the 3 fonts i seen with 'apt-cache search japanese'
<Jucato> which gives tons of results. heheh thanks I'll try them out :)
<nixternal> ttf-kochi-gothic-naga10 - Kochi Subst Gothic Japanese TrueType font with naga10 (non-free)
<nixternal> ttf-kochi-mincho-naga10 - Kochi Subst Mincho Japanese TrueType font with naga10 (non-free)
<nixternal> ttf-mikachan - handwritten Japanese Truetype font
<nixternal> holy jesus there are a lot
<nixternal> just not those 3
<nixternal> #ubuntu-ja maybe?
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> you left b4 i realised it and posted "holy jesus there are a lot"
<nixternal> and then
<nixternal> #ubuntu-ja maybe?
<Jucato> jp. I'll try. but it's mostly because I used to see Japanese text in Konversation, and now I can't. oh well. nothing critical really. thanks! :)
* jsgotangco wakes up
<Hobbsee> hey jsgotangco 
<Jucato> morning jsgotangco! :)
* jsgotangco sings oh mr. sun, sun mr. golden sun, please shine down on me
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> sun's shining brightly over here :)
<jsgotangco> i have nothing to do till sunday i have to think of something
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: implement a spec
<jsgotangco> yeah we were thinking of doing something on the bluetooth side
<crimsun> imbrandon: for what source package?
<imbrandon> ?
<crimsun> 18:37 #kubuntu-devel: < imbrandon> crimsun, i just set the distro to edgy-proposed and it will do the right thing correct ?
<imbrandon> for the kopete upload mdz approved earlier today, i got it done though
<crimsun> k
<nixternal> imbrandon: you around at all?
<nixternal> or anyone that can tell me why when i create the debian/patches directory and add patches (i.e., 01_kubuntu_releasenoste.diff, 02_kubuntu_desktopguide.diff), that they don't get used when I build the package..it does say it was successful applying the patch, but after building and isntalling, the changes aren't displayed?
<crimsun> what patch system are you using and build-depending on?
<nixternal> i was just utilizing the diffs..but i have tried dpatch as well
<crimsun> please clarify. What are you _currently_ doing?
<nixternal> patching Kubuntu Docs
<nixternal> well trying to at least
<crimsun> with the patches
<crimsun> are you using dpatch and/or cdbs?
<nixternal> no
<crimsun> so you're manually applying them in debian/rules ?
<crimsun> please post your source package; it'll help
<nixternal> well...before i go there (i just wiped that ;)), if I do dpatch, do i add that to control and rules file?
<crimsun> yes
<nixternal> ok, control i understand how to add it, just simply put 'dpatch' in the dep section w/ everything else
<nixternal> now how do i go about adding that to the rules section?
<crimsun> Build-Depends, you mean.
<nixternal> yes
<Lathiat> nixternal: Build-Depend
<Lathiat> :P
<crimsun> nixternal: dpatch(1) explains what you need to add to debian/rules
<nixternal> thank you!
<crimsun> See the "After dpatchifying" in the DPATCH IN DEBIAN PACKAGES section
<nixternal> config.status
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> now, before i go on, this is the recommended and proper way?
<crimsun> it's not always config.status
<crimsun> you need to tailor it to your specific debian/rules
<nixternal> no, that is just the section under dpatchifying
<crimsun> (right)
<Mez> Riddell: why is libstdc++5 included as part of kubuntu-desktop ?
<Riddell> desktop: * libstdc++5 [i386]     # doko: requested from some closed source applications
<Mez> Riddell: hmm
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: when your around let me know. i dont think frostwire is gonna build properly, and it cant be added to the repos at all its missing debian/rules file. 
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell, hey Mez 
<Riddell> hola Hobbsee 
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/RaphaelPinson/
<Riddell> oooh
<seaLne> raphink wins the prize for most smilies in an interview :)
<raphink> hahaha 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I put smilies everywhere :)
<Tm_T> Hmmh, I'm slowly getting irritated with konqueror & toolbars, they doesn't stay in their places.
<Hobbsee> hello again
<Tm_T> Hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: warning.  if you pull what you did in #ubuntu-devel, i'll kickban you from here too.  be warned.
<prism2-user> what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: you're aualin.  you cant hide.
<prism2-user> thats my little brother
<prism2-user> what have he done now?
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: so this "little brother" takes your computer every few days, and issues the same flames, does he?
<prism2-user> can happen
<prism2-user> oh
<prism2-user> and we share this computer
<prism2-user> (it's better than his own :p)
<Hobbsee> so, how's beryl doing these days?  or is that your brother's domain too?
<prism2-user> no
<prism2-user> both using
<prism2-user> havent been able to use it
<Hobbsee> who's developing it?
<prism2-user> quinn_storm, onestone
<prism2-user> iXce
<gnomefreak> is it possible to make a .deb package ximular to making a tar by tar cvzf file.tar.gz file?
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: who's developing it out of you or your brother?
<prism2-user> hard to remember
<prism2-user> ???
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: was it you in #beryl-dev, or your brother?
<prism2-user> me
<prism2-user> but ha has been in #beryl-dev to
<prism2-user> he
<Hobbsee> so you typed all the stuff in there, then?
<prism2-user> nope
<prism2-user> but i havent been there before
<Hobbsee> how'd you get your anonymous proxy?  why are you using one?
<prism2-user> (new to irc)
<prism2-user> dynamic
<prism2-user> ip
<Hobbsee> that's different.
<Riddell> gnomefreak: not sure what you're trying to do.  .debs are ar files containing tar files as I recall
<prism2-user> i am using one
<Hobbsee> you're using a proxy now, not a dynamic IP.  we can tell by hostnames.
<prism2-user> no
<prism2-user> i am not using a proxy
<prism2-user> i dont really understand the need of a proxy...
<prism2-user> then my littlebrother was using a proxy
<prism2-user> wait, im going to ask him
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i have a .deb that im changing and i need to put it back together with the changes i cant build it the right way.
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: yet you do, and you are, because your IP no longer contains your ISP
<prism2-user> huh?
<prism2-user> not?
<gnomefreak> also cant build it from tar as there is not debian/rules nor a configure file
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: and you're fully aware that if you dont control your "little brother"'s actions, if he gets banned, you on the same client will also.
<prism2-user> blame the tv
<prism2-user> but thats bad...
<prism2-user> but i cant control him all the time
<prism2-user> still he is only 13
<prism2-user> wait
<prism2-user> he is on his way to turn off the router
<Hobbsee> prism2-user: what made you join here anyway?  what's your purpose in here?
* Riddell was about to ask
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see #ubuntu-devel a bit ago.
<gnomefreak> same usr?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: as I say I seem to remember it being an ar containing a tar
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: as aualin
<Hobbsee> s/gnomefreak/ Riddell 
<fdoving> hi.
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving :)
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<prism-user> i am very sorry for my little brother...
<prism-user> he actually turned off the router...
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> prism-user: yet two people are using the same proxy?  dream on.
<Hobbsee> and he clearly didnt turn it off, else you wouldnt be connected.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<prism-user> I AM NOT USING A PROIXY!
<prism-user> i turned it in dunno
<prism-user> on
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gah.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i've finished playing cat
<ajmitch> yay
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Hobbsee> that story has more holes in it than swiss cheese
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'll do it :)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+d Mikael*Lindberg]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> there we go :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: give them a while to get thru THAT!
<Hobbsee> and now i'm getting flamed in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> and now he's quit :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh drat.  it appears he wasnt using a proxy.  but he did change the hostname
<gnomefreak> hes back?
<Hobbsee> mp
<Hobbsee> no
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<Hobbsee> [23:12]  [314]  aualin n=mikael 89.233.211.46 * Mikael Lindberg
<Hobbsee> [23:12]  [Whois]  aualin is online via irc.freenode.net (Wed Nov  1 12:38:10 2006).
<Hobbsee> [23:12]  [314]  aualin n=mikael h-89-233-211-46.wholesale.port80.se * Mikael Lindberg
<Hobbsee> why would you connect via port 80, anyway, i wonder
<Mez> * aualin :No such nick/channel
<gnomefreak> looks like he loged off
<gnomefreak> of all names
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i dont know of a way to search for all users by an IP
<Hobbsee> although there probably is one
<Lathiat> you cant as a normal user
<Lathiat> on most networks anyway
<gnomefreak> staff can iirc
<Lathiat> yeh opers can
<Hobbsee> right
<Mez> whats a good feedreader? (I dont like akregtor)
<Riddell> google
<Mez> been googling, I'm looking for reccomendations from others ;
<fdoving> Riddell: hi, could you update kopete at http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/pool-dapper/kopete/ with the fix from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-dapper/ ? 
<Riddell> fdoving: all tested I presume?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm assuming that's the 1 line fix.  i still cant reproduce that bug  though
<fdoving> Riddell: the #kopete guys use it and are happy, so yes.
<Riddell> fdoving: just dapper?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: edgy got a SRU for it  this morning
<fdoving> Riddell: the fix is uploaded to -proposed - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  
<fdoving> I'm applying the patch to kdenetwork in dapper now.
<gnomefreak> is edgy gonne be using -proposed repos?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: should do.
<Hobbsee> maybe not yet though
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> anyone have a spare debian/rules file that they can pastebin? would like to see if its worth the time to make one.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: be watchful.  he got around the ban.
<gnomefreak> where?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: huh?  download any source or use dh_make
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: u-devel atm
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he's ban evading.  he got around the +d
<gnomefreak> did you use the *?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeha.  he connected via gaim.
<fdoving> anyone running dapper with kde 3.5.2 ? 
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kdenetwork-dapper/kopete_3.5.2-0ubuntu6.3_i386.deb is ready for testing.
<fdoving> related to bug 69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<Hobbsee> nope
* Hobbsee doestn even have dapper installed
<fdoving> me neither. only cowbuilder chroots.
<Riddell> cowbuilder?
<fdoving> pbuilder with cow.
<fdoving> apt-cache show cowdancer
<fdoving> alot faster than pbuilder and it's nicer to the disk.
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> Lure: what was the package you had an update for?
<Lure> Riddell: kdebase (ksmserver)
<nixternal> jjesse: irc at the client i take it?
<hunger> Will you keep the qt-kdecopy debs up to date on kubuntu/edgy?
<Riddell> Lure: got the bug number again?
<Lure> Riddell: bug 67889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> hi el!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<el> hi Jucato :)
<el> ah - i just remember that you wanted to ask a question, but i didn't look for it any more, Jucato 
<Jucato> el: I typed a long one :)
* Jucato checks the logs if it's still there...
<Jucato> el: the Panel settings were removed form System Settings, right? well, there are times when Kicker borks and hides itself completely, even though it's running. restarting Kicker doesn't reset it to it's normal position. But since the Panel settings in System Settings are gone, there's no way to bring them back except through kcontrol
<el> Jucato, is that hiding a bug or a feature?
<Jucato> well, it's a bug most of the time
<el> Jucato, and going to kcontrol and pressing apply a second time brings the panel back?
<Jucato> well, basically you have to check in KControl where the panel hid and relocated itself, then set it to the right position or make it visible again
<nixternal> Riddell: im working on the Kubuntu docs again here, trying to learn the packaging stuff as well as the patching systems a little bit better...is there a patching system your prefer over the other?
<el> Jucato, sigh... hm, that's a dirty work around
<Riddell> nixternal: cdbs simple-patch usually works best for me
<el> Jucato, does it reappear after a new login or does it really change the configuration?
<nixternal> what about in the case of a couple files that have already been fixed in the doc repos, is it still possible to use cdbs in this situation?
<Jucato> el: for example, the panel is at the bottom and I set it to autohide, and raise itself when the mouse goes to the bottom edge of the screen. sometimes, kicker suddenly relocates itself somewhere else (like at the top), so that you couldn't raise it anymore. I think it changes the configuration because restarting kicker doesn't work but deleting the config files in~/.kde/share does
<Jucato> whew! that's a long one...
<nixternal> booyah..nm Riddell, it seems if you use Google and ask the question first, it just might have the answer ;)
<el> Jucato, whew, hm, that's a use case i haven't thought of before. 
<el> Jucato, does it happen to you or did you hear it in a forum? 
<Jucato> I completely forgot about it too
<Jucato> it happened to me and some people as well.
<Jucato> I guess I took it for granted since I knew how to launch kcontrol anyway
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Like searching fro ubuntu took you to Riddel's blog?
<nixternal> shush ;)
<Jucato> el: sorry I'm bothering you with these just now. Didn't really get a chance to fully test Edgy stuff before the release. :(
<Jucato> there's also one more system settings "bug" that someone else found out, that I didn't see before
<el> Jucato, what's that bug?
<Jucato> el: kdmtheme (KDM Theme Manager) doesm
<Jucato> rawr..
<Jucato> el: kdmtheme (KDM Theme Manager) doesn't get added to System Settings when installed
<Jucato> unlike in Dapper
<Jucato> but I'd guess that would be a special case
<el> Jucato, you have to extra install it? i thought it wasn't in there by reason
<Riddell> it's the kde theme that isn't there for a reason
<el> Jucato, it's much easier to set a theme than the single settings, but it also duplicates. so i thought it's been removed for that reason
<Riddell> kdm theme module should be
<Jucato> no. it's the KDM theme manager, not KDE theme manager...
<Riddell> (if a user installs it)
<Jucato> gets confusing :)
<el> yes, confusing :)
<Jucato> el: kdmtheme = GUI module to handle login screen themes. made by smileaf
<el> ah, thanks for the clarification :)
<Jucato> el: you need some user case examples on the panel problem? I think I found some relevant threads in the forums
<el> Jucato, no - just wanted to know if it's a more common problem. but i can imagine that happens easily (it happens often that you cange the panel locatposition by accident)
<Jucato> el: ah ok. :)
<el> Jucato, as long as there isn't a better way to get the panel back, panel should probably be in systemsettings (sigh). 
<Jucato> el: unfortunately, I don't know of any other better way... the most drastic is deleting kickerrc... :(
<el> eeek. 
<el> no, i rather think it's the panel's job
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> so now 2 things returning to system settings: Launch Feedback and Panel....
<el> Jucato, jupp. but launch feedback under notifications
<DaSkreech> I had to install the KDM theme manager by myself
<Jucato> yep. it's much better there. I guess they put it under Panel settings before, because there was no general Notifications group (except in Sounds & Multimedia..)
<Jucato> (then there's that other panel bug unrelated to systemsettings I need to confirm and report...)
<el> fine :)
<Jucato> um.. I think I've asked this before, but either I forgot it or totally didn't understand it: how do I know if a bug report should be filed in LP or in KDE?
* el has to get some things done now (before heading off to the next task observation.. )
<Jucato> el: sorry for taking up much of your time again. and thanks a lot! :)
<el> Jucato, that's what i'm here for! if i don't have any time at all, i tell you ;-)
<Jucato> again, thank you! :)
* Jucato goes bug hunting...
<el> hehe, have fun!
<Jucato> hehe! I have a love-hate relationship with bug reports :)
<Riddell> fdoving: that's the new kopete on kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> kopete gets it's own time?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heard that kopete's gonna separate from the main. not sure if it will be independent, extragears, or merge with kdepim though...
<DaSkreech> Kind of like amarok
<Jucato> and konversation
<jjesse> hello
<nixternal> man...i thought i was going crazy with vim
<nixternal> there is like no syntax highlighting, and im like wtf..nice to know it was vim.tiny ;)
<jjesse> use kate for everything :)
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> well, i do if im editing big time files usually..as it is just quicker for me..but if im doing packaging and what not, and need to make little hacks here or there, then vim works great
* Jucato hugs and kisses kate... good thing it sounds/looks like a girl's name
<jjesse> my wife is named :)
<jjesse> be careful Jucato
<Jucato> oops :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> Hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> jjesse: nice job on the Ubuntu chapter
<jjesse> thanks
<DaSkreech> jjesse: How does the book work?
<DaSkreech>  updates after two years?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: for edgy we just updated and will be on the website
<jjesse> and then for fiesty i think will actually be a book update
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Nice. I had a list of stuff about the book and the Kubuntu chapter in particular that I'll try and make sensible and forward to... someone I guess
<jjesse> DaSkreech: if you want email it to me, jjesse@iserv.net if something needs to be chnaged i'll get it to you
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> mornfall has paused adept production correct?
<jjesse> i haven't heard
<jjesse> i know the doc for adep sucks
<Jucato> what doc? :P
<jjesse> so i need to get it done and updated into kde svn
<jjesse> Jucato: exactly
<DaSkreech> Well when there are no changes that's a pretty good time to jump on that
<jjesse> agreed
* Jucato wonders if "no changes" is good or bad...
<DaSkreech> For documentation?
<DaSkreech> Great :)
<Jucato> hehe
<jjesse> good for documentation at least
<Jucato> I won't argue with that :)
<Jucato> but trying to edit the Nvidia wiki to include Adept-specific steps makes me realize that it's not easy to document it at all...
<DaSkreech> nvidia?
<Jucato> yeah, the wiki for installing the nvidia drivers
<Jucato> specifically about the portion making sure restricted is enabled. good thing that Edgy now enables main and restricted by default now, whether or not you had an internet connection while installing
<Jucato> (at least using the Alternate Install)
<Riddell> allee: ever used kspread to make a pie chart?
<allee> Riddell: no,  but I manage my hardware at work with it.   As I said question is what the huge majority does with it.
<allee> Riddell: but kspread 1.5.0  was a nitemare even for this :(
<DaSkreech> Does guidance have support for UPS?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: unlikely
<Riddell> since none of us have UPS to test it on
<DaSkreech> unlikely now or unlikely ever?
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok
<DaSkreech>  hi hunger
<allee> DaSkreech: I'll test/evaluate UPS KDE Software soon.
* allee SIGLUNCH
* DaSkreech cracks up
<jjesse> mmm
<hunger> DaSkreech: hello.
<DaSkreech> nice to see you here :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: huch... how do I get that honor all of a sudden?
<DaSkreech> Don't know I got the Decibel  mailing list today and it said hi on IRC I'm hunger
<DaSkreech> Then I alt tabbed and saw you :)
<DaSkreech> Which saves me from joining YAIC
<hunger> DaSkreech: I hang out here for ages, getting on everybodies nerves.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I realise. I just never linked you in my head with tobias :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: It is nice to become famous though;-)
<DaSkreech> Yeah God Forbid I ever find out what that's like
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of the docs updates?
<DaSkreech> Hi kwwii
<Riddell> kwwii: quick meeting in an hour about summit plans
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks for the info
<nixternal> just finished some homework...when i build it errors out
<jjesse> nixternal: do we have lots of updates?  just those bugs fixes correct?
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29763/
<nixternal> that is the error meesage there
<jjesse> well that's beyond me as i don't know how to build the packages :(
<nixternal> obviously i don't either ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: what did you change?
<nixternal> rules
<nixternal> can you create patches to debian/postinst or no?
<nixternal> nm
<Riddell> what did you change in rules?
<nixternal> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/dpatch.mk
<nixternal> include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<nixternal>         # install redirect.html for firefox-homepage fix on bug 65685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65685 in kubuntu-docs ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<nixternal>         dh_install debian/redirect.html usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/
<nixternal> i have the buildlog if that will help you tell me im a moron ;)
<nixternal> oh, and i added 'dpatch' and 'patchutils' to the control file
<nixternal> Riddell: i think i know the issue, but not 100% sure...is it proper to apply patches to the debian/ directory? i.e., in this case postinst and prerm (this fixes the linking problem - tested w/o patches and it worked)
<nixternal> or should i just make the changes to the postinst and prerm files and not do patches for them?
<Riddell> nixternal: don't do postinst/prerm at all, that's for scripting stuff
<Riddell> nixternal: it may well be the dpatch include that's changing more fundamental stuff about the build process
<nixternal> yes, but for bug 65685, it is the only way to close that bug, by creating the redirect.html, moving it into /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ and then symlink firefox-homepage to it with update-alternatives
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65685 in kubuntu-docs ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<nixternal> should i try w/o dpatch, and just use the diffs i created?
<Riddell> nixternal: do the diffs just patch the debian directory?
<nixternal> no, they patch kubuntu/desktopguide and kubuntu/releasenotes, and then there is a patch where i added redirect.html to the debian/ directory for the dh_install to grab it and move it to the correct directory
<Riddell> changes to debian/ can be done directly
<Riddell> for the other changes put the patches in debian/patches and try cdbs simple-patch.mk
<nixternal> roger that...will try that now ;)
<nixternal> thank you
<nixternal> simple-patch.mk is rules correct?
<nixternal> nm, im looking at the cdbs doco
<nixternal> alrighty, it is building..i will test to make sure it works, and then debdiff it for you, or post it on review...what is easier/best for you
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29771/
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ have you noticed that in previous doc builds?
<Riddell> nixternal: nope
<Riddell> fdoving: see comment on https://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  
<nixternal> i just seen that..no changes have been made to that either..i will look into it docbook side
<DaSkreech> Bout time :(
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> kwwii: -> #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> imbrandon: -> #ubuntu-meeting
<fdoving> Riddell: fixed.
<nixternal> Riddell: works like a charm...would you like me to upload the debdiff to my server so you can grab it? or do you prefer i submit it another way?
<Riddell> nixternal: please upload
<nixternal> roger that!
<nixternal> one minuto
<nixternal> un minuto rather
<kwwii> sorry, usabilty test
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> it seems i have been missing a meeting ey?
<Riddell> nixternal: you're not coming to mountain view though?
<nixternal> as of right now, no, but if i get the call tomorrow saying i can miss school, i will be out there on friday
<gemidjy> new Kubuntu artwork sux, Dapper's one was much better
<Tm_T> Ok?
<nixternal> thank you!
<gemidjy> yeah, no problem
<nixternal> i had to do that, sorry ;)
* sebas gets the 'Useful user of the day' out quickly
<Tm_T> =)
<Sime> sebas: hoi, know a good web hoster? Mine's been compromised. ;-/ annoying.
<sebas> Ouch.
<sebas> I host at jorik's
<Sime> sebas: tja. It is more work for the hosting dudes. Kinda annoying for me. Email still seems to work.
<Sime> sebas: I say good luck to anyone who wants to read my email. I have a catch all address on the site and no spam filtering on server. ;-)
<sebas> I can forward you some additional spam if you want ;.
<Sime> keep them busy.
<Sime> no to mention the mailing lists.
<Sime> I hope they haven't stolen my source doe. ;-P
<Sime> code
<imbrandon> Sime, i host at dreamhost ( and have plety of extra space and bandwidth to host you if wanted )
<imbrandon> free of course
<fdoving> imbrandon: do you think I should update the kopete package to this fix: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566#c37 ?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136566 in general "Connecting to ICQ doesn't work anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<imbrandon> fdoving, isnt that what you just had me upload yesterday ?
<fdoving> imbrandon: i updated to this: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566#c22
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136566 in general "Connecting to ICQ doesn't work anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<fdoving> there is a new and 'better' fix.
<fdoving> the new revision allows you to connect with status 'away' for example.
<fdoving> the first fix, the one i implemented.
<fdoving> only allows you to connect with status 'online'.
<imbrandon> fdoving, make a debdiff and get the main SRU team ( mdz ) to approve it again and i dont see a problem, but make sure its actualy an issue
<fdoving> that's what i'm asking you about. I 
<fdoving> I'm not sure is is a big issue.
<imbrandon> in other words yes i'll sponsor it but do as you did before ( and confirm the bug too )
<fdoving> so, you think it's a big enought issue that you can't connect to icq with status set to away (anything not online)? 
<imbrandon> well seeing as it hasent left -proposed yet now would be the time to do it, if you waited till it was published i wouldent say so
<fdoving> ok. I'll add a new debdiff and let mdz decide.
<mdz> I don't use kopete, so it's more helpful to apply the guidelines yourself and help to decide
<imbrandon> k
<fdoving> I'll explain the difference in a comment to the bug.
<fdoving> and add the debdiff.
<snikker> in edgy i'm unable to see the boot informations like in dapper... why?
<DaSkreech> snikker: remove the option quiet
<snikker> DaSkreech: ah ok, thanks for help
<DaSkreech> Sure
<snikker> another thing...
<snikker> seem that edgy is little bit slower than dapper... it's normal?
<Tm_T> How you measure it?
<Riddell> kwwii: cool
<snikker> for example when i start an application, it don't start  immediately like in dapper, but after some seconds...
<fdoving> mdz: should the version be incremented or can we make the previous upload silently go away? (kopete SRU)
<snikker> for a faster system, is better the ext3 fs, or xfs fs?
<imbrandon> fdoving / mdz , afaik a release manager hasent poked it through the que yet to -proposed
<fdoving> snikker: #kubuntu is the support channel.
<mdz> you should increment the version
<fdoving> ok, thanks.
<snikker> fdoving: sorry, for that... but sometimes in #kubuntu i don't have any answer...
<imbrandon> dinner time, back in a few
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get a chance to look at that debdiff to see how bad I did yet?
<fdoving> does edgy updates use dot-versions or is that just security? 
<kwwii> how does one add a spec for feisty?
<fdoving> kwwii: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/ -> new spec (up to the left)
<nixternal> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<nixternal> to be exact ;)
<kwwii> killer, thanks guys :-)
<nixternal> wo0t...2 more Kubuntu converts for me...one from SuSE and one from I think Slackware
<nixternal> vmware + 64bit has issues..anyone heard of this? or experienced this? anyone want to be me a 64bit system? anyone? ;)
<fdoving> feel free to send me a 64bit system too :)
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal, not that i'm aware, i run vmware on amd64 all the time
<imbrandon> and Seveas builds all his amd64 packages on that vmware install matter of fact
<imbrandon> havent noticed any issues yet ( other than it dosent hold the system time correctly, but thats a vmware issue )
<nixternal> ya, i have that same issue x86
<imbrandon> just set a cron to update the time every minute seems to work
<nixternal> don't botther me...i only use it for testing and screenshots
<imbrandon> but yea other than that it works pretty flawless
<imbrandon> and has been for months
<nixternal> hey, Kubuntu Hoarty artwork sux!
<nixternal> Hoary too
<nixternal> ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> dude, who was that guy?
<nixternal> i have no clue
<kwwii> crazy
<nixternal> im sorry, any artwork w/o bubbles is better ;)
<kwwii> some freaky developer
<nixternal> only someone stoned out of their mind would create bubbles ;)
<kwwii> hehe, I was totally straight when I made the bubbles
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> so you say
<kwwii> you can ask Riddell, I was sitting next to him in London
<kwwii> did that pic in one day
<nixternal> i should be like viper8675309 and be like, im gonna use fedora cuz they use dna chains for artwork
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah
<nixternal>  Online attackers are exploiting a serious vulnerability in Visual Studio 2005, putting developers at risk
<nixternal> aren't microsoft developers at risk, even if they aren't using VS2k5?
<DaSkreech> From Freedom communism extremists?
<nixternal> heh
* imbrandon go's to dig out the suitcase
* imbrandon wants to goto the uber secret canonical week in SF :(
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> imbrandon: any idea as to why amarok doesn't transfer album art to my ipod anymore?
* ryanakca considers wiping it blank 
<imbrandon> ryanakca, afaik it never should have
<imbrandon> thats been a long standing request but never put into code
<imbrandon> ohhh album art
<imbrandon> i thought you meant pictures
<imbrandon> ummm album art is embeded into the mp3's
<imbrandon> so if the mp3 has it , it transfers
<imbrandon> ( atleaste the way apple does it, windows has seperate files for album art )
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ^^
<kwwii> ok...the wiki pages are underway...check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/kubuntu-artwork-boot , http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/kubuntu-artwork-login , and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/kubuntu-artwork-desktop
<mhb> kwwii: great
<kwwii> well, it is a start
<mhb> kwwii: I doubt it is possible for a mortal to create better artwork for Feisty than for Edgy ... I like it so much
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> there was a guy here earlier who said he didn't like it
<kwwii> said that dapper was better
<kwwii> :p
<mhb> kwwii: interesting. I wonder if there are more of those
<kwwii> mhb: until now, that is the first
<kwwii> I was amazed at how much people liked it
<mhb> kwwii: I think artwork is one of the most important features of a distribution (too) ... and the change from Dapper->Edgy is really visible in Kubuntu
<mhb> kwwii: and frankly Kubuntu made a lot more progress than Ubuntu - congratulations
<mhb> (artwork-wise)
<kwwii> mhb: I think so too, edgy is some of the best work I have done in a while, I think :-)
<kwwii> I wish that someone would notice it
<kwwii> I read one review where it was mentioned
<kwwii> but that is all
<ryanakca> imbrandon: yeah, it's stuck into my .m4a's and .mp3's tags... but it doesn't transfer...
<imbrandon> works here, i just tested to make sure
<mhb> kwwii: when I write about Kubuntu Edgy I always mention the artwork (but I write in Czech mostly, you can't read it :o)
<kwwii> :P
<imbrandon> kwwii, i mentioned it on dot.kde.org :)
<kwwii> imbrandon: and I love you for loving me
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> imbrandon: I noticed that, and wanted to say thank you
<kwwii> " "
<imbrandon> :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: odd... hmm.. any suggestions? reinstall? format/reset the ipod?
<fdoving> kwwii: i've seen words like amazing, very sexy, beeing used in #kubuntu about the edgy-artwork :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i would start by resetting the ipod as thats the easiest
<ryanakca> imbrandon: menu+up button, or the reset to factory setting with ipod updater?
<imbrandon> ipod updater ( not the newest one from itunes 7 )
<ryanakca> menu+center I mean
<ryanakca> kk... (why not the newest one)
<kwwii> fdoving: hopefully this will be the needed "kick in the ass" to get a community behind the artwork
<imbrandon> becouse it will not work in edgy anymore if you do
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> so, when does work on feisty start? (or has it already?)
<fdoving> kwwii: let's hope so, i don't do graphics so I can probably not help much. I used 2 hours to edit a little icon for a MOL shortcut on my desktop, and it still looks like a kid made it.
<imbrandon> fdoving, hehe
<imbrandon> why not use the logo ?
<ryanakca> fdoving: lol, I'm in the same boat as you are... I can do stuff  in gimp if I have instructions in front of me... other than that... forget it
<kwwii> fdoving: hehe, funny..."for each, his own", my mother would say
<fdoving> imbrandon: i use the mol.xpm included, just had to make the background transparent.
<imbrandon> ahh
<mhb> kwwii: it's hard to find good graphic designers for FLOSS
<imbrandon> no its hard to find consitant ones, there are lots of great ones that pop in and do this or that
<imbrandon> and then disappear
<imbrandon> :)
<mhb> imbrandon: yes, that too
<ryanakca> hmm.. I don't think I did anything artwork that got in... I made that konqueror metabar image, it got scrapped... the RC image, that got onto kubuntu.org... and I converted kde-pim to purple before people realised that imbrandon had already done it...
<mhb> imbrandon: concerning koffice-by-default in Feisty ... do you think it will be good enough?
<imbrandon> yes i whole heartedly do, it works very well for day to day stuff
<mhb> imbrandon: I've heard a lot of criticism of koffice lately
<imbrandon> yes and the same can be said for oo.o too
<imbrandon> everything has its issues, its the one you want to deal with and i stongly feel we should be using kde software when availible
<mhb> imbrandon: sure, but the truth is oo.o can import Microsoft Word documents better
<mhb> imbrandon: and that's *very* important
<imbrandon> i mean if not why dont we use synaptic instead of adept etc
<imbrandon> mhb, well thats debateable
<mhb> imbrandon: well
<imbrandon> it works with any docs and xls i have used just fine
<mhb> imbrandon: I know you probably don't speak Czech but check out these pics: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/otakar/2006/10/30/155923
<imbrandon> i dont
<mhb> imbrandon: the same .doc document opened in Microsoft Word, oo.o and koffice
<imbrandon> and rember this will help stablize koffice more too, for those power users that need the advanced features they have no issues installing oo.o or using the LTS release dapper
<mhb> imbrandon: sure, but all the new users need .doc imports
<imbrandon> kubuntu is a very public face of KDE and should promote its software when possible and it /is/ a viable alternative
<imbrandon> and as i said , it works with any docs i have just fine
<apokryphos> stability for KOffice really isn't nearly as much of an issue
<apokryphos> I use it every day and I get zero crashes
<imbrandon> basicly i see it like this , if we can use oo.o we should be using synaptic for the same reasons ( no good kde package manager ) and thats not the right anwser
<apokryphos> well, surely not now -- adept is very nice =)
<imbrandon> if its left on the back burner it will never be taken serouisly and as long as this isnt a LTS release i see now as the time to act
<mhb> imbrandon: it's not that easy
<imbrandon> apokryphos, what planet are you from hehehe
<mhb> imbrandon: the problem is while you don't use Adept every day, you do use the office suite
<mhb> imbrandon: so it has to be first class, very polished and functional
<imbrandon> mhb, but adept can ( and does ) break systems, an office suite dosent
<mhb> imbrandon: adept is *bad*, no doubt about that :o)
<imbrandon> mhb, and it wont get there by no one using it, its matured to the point it can be used day to day
<imbrandon> not to mention the fact about faster startup times , faster loading of documents , less memory useage becouse of the kdelibs already loaded, less diskspace on our already tight cd
<mhb> imbrandon: if Koffice won't offer the same .doc import features as oo.o does, I'll vote against it
<imbrandon> etc etc etc
<mhb> imbrandon: because users really need that
<mhb> imbrandon: we can't just say "use this, it will be more troubling, but it's KDE"
<imbrandon> mhb, ok then lets load up synaptic becouse i cant install packages with adept
<mhb> imbrandon: adept will get fixed
<fdoving> imbrandon: that's hardly comparable.
<imbrandon> why not we do with adept and it breaks systems regularly
<imbrandon> mhb, so will koffice
<mhb> imbrandon: as I said - if it will before Feisty, I'll be happy
<imbrandon> and i put my money on koffice being fixed faster as there is a large team behind it and -0- behind adept atm
<imbrandon> mhb, what before feisty ? 1) feisty isnt a LTS so now is the time for a change 2) docs load just find, infact i just opend a few resumes just fine in the background
<fdoving> kubuntu is shipped with, apt-get, aptitude and adept. It's not like we will ever ship more than one office suite. if it doesn't work you're out of options or you're looking forward to a ~200M download.
<kwwii> time for sleep..night all, more work tomorrow
<mhb> kwwii: goodnight
<fdoving> nite kwwii.
<imbrandon> fdoving, there are other things to do the same job if you look at it like that, cli you have nano or vi
<imbrandon> apt-get !+ adept
<imbrandon> != ^
<fdoving> imbrandon: not if you have a .doc or have to publish a .doc
<mhb> imbrandon: yes well, I have different experience (no objective tests, but we should conduct some before including it with Kubuntu)
<fdoving> then you hopefully have a old kubuntu livecd with oo.o on it 
<imbrandon> then you dont need a ~200mb download, i serouisly doubt oo.o-writer is 200mb
<imbrandon> mhb, thats what the bof's are for in MTV
<imbrandon> or abiword , or any number of non-kde apps
<mhb> imbrandon: yes, sadly I won't be there :o) can I write under your spec (BoF & discussion part) that you should discuss some Koffice tests before inclusion?
<imbrandon> mhb, thats a given but feel free to do as you wish
<mhb> imbrandon: ok, just to make sure :o)
<imbrandon> ( just as a side note too think about we already ship 2/5ths of koffice in krita and kontact )
<imbrandon> so the base libs are there too
<fdoving> mhb: can you do a kopete icq test for me? 
<mhb> fdoving: I can, if you need Edgy
<imbrandon> fdoving, i can also if you have x86 debs
<fdoving> ok, both is nice.
<fdoving> do you have the deb i provided yesterday, with the icq fix installed?
<imbrandon> no
<mhb> fdoving: I have, what next?
<fdoving> imbrandon: get it at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb - tell me when done (removing it as i don't want people to use it)
<fdoving> mhb: ok, disconnect icq, and then try to connect directly to 'away' status. or any other status than 'online'.
<mhb> fdoving: hm, no good
<mhb> fdoving: I get online
<imbrandon> got it
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-02
<mhb> fdoving: "online" instead of the other status
<fdoving> mhb: ok, you can connect if you select status online, but not the others, correct? 
<fdoving> imbrandon: disconnect icq, and then try to connect directly to 'away' status. or any other status than 'online'. doesn't work, right? 
<mhb> fdoving: not exactly. I can connect with all of them, but I get "online" status regardless of what I choose
<imbrandon> right same here
<fdoving> mhb: ok, get http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<fdoving> and try again.
<imbrandon> fdoving, yea that works as intended
<fdoving> great.
<imbrandon> with 3
<fdoving> yes.
<mhb> fdoving: same here like imbrandon's
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> thanks for testing :)
<mhb> you are welcome
<imbrandon> :)
<mhb> good night, folks... I have to get up in less than 5 hours
<imbrandon> gnight
<fdoving> nite mhb.
<fdoving> have to be up in ~5 hours myself. Should go to bed, i just want to get this kopete stuff working.
<fdoving> wow. building kdetnetwork in dapper is faster than building only kopete on edgy. (on the same machine)
<fdoving> imbrandon: got a dapper? 
<fdoving> +machine
<imbrandon> not easliy to get to
<imbrandon> atm
<fdoving> ok, nevermind then :)
<imbrandon> ummm  fdoving kopete is seperate in dapper too afaik
<fdoving> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kopete
<fdoving> there is a backport.
<imbrandon> yea fix the edgy one and i'll just re-backport the edgy one
<imbrandon> to dapper
<fdoving> but kopete in main is kdenetwork.
<fdoving> for dapper, that is.
<imbrandon> right and the icq on that one has been broken a long while
<fdoving> ok? might be more than this one fix needed then. I didn't investigate that.
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> i'll dig out my dapper inastall when i finish packing so i can help you on that one ( test or code both )
<imbrandon> we'll work on a SRU for it too but i think it will be more extensive
<imbrandon> as its an old ( 11.9 ? ) kopete
<fdoving> then I'll just fix the edgy one, first.
<apokryphos> imbrandon: do you know if there was any news on the kickoff build for ubuntu?
<imbrandon> as far as the backport one we can just re-backport the edgy kopete
<imbrandon> apokryphos, i think it was kinda side steped for a while as i think i was the only one "officialy" working on it and i got busy with edgy release bugs
<imbrandon> but i plan to pick back up on it at or soon after MTV
<imbrandon> we dont have a spec for it but i planed to pick all the KDE peeps at mtv about it
<imbrandon> and see what they thought
<apokryphos> cool; I thought Tm_T was building it though, too?
<imbrandon> he compiled it localy for himself, but no packaging
<nixternal> http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/140
<nixternal> that is the funniest blog post ever ^^
<nixternal> duncanmv of kde fame
<nixternal> later, sKool is calling me
<fdoving> good nite.
<apokryphos> I see
<fdoving> Riddell: new kopete for kubuntu.org, more icq fixes, available at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-dapper/
<Riddell> fdoving: erk, another patch needed?
<fdoving> Riddell: yeah, upstream changed the fix.
<fdoving> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566#c37
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136566 in general "Connecting to ICQ doesn't work anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<fdoving> imbrandon: well.. looks like the kopete from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kdenetwork-dapper/ actually works with icq. (i installed it on a edgy box).
<fdoving> I have to go sleep a little. nite.
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping, I think I've figured out why album art isn't working for ipod here...
<RichJ> imbrandon: email me a mt. dew asap!
<ryanakca> imbrandon: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#Artwork_not_working says that "GdkPixbuf has to be available (including development package)"... I just installed it, I don't think it's marked as a dependency. It also says that "libgobject-2.0 is required"... I can't find a package providing it on packages.ubuntu.com or threw apt-cache...
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ok, libglib2.0 provides libgobject :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, yes and its not in edgy
<imbrandon> nor will it be backported
<imbrandon> thus i said use the old firmware on your ipod
<_nixternal> the iPood?
* ryanakca is...
<_nixternal> you hacking it again imbrandon ?
<ryanakca> from... june
<ryanakca> not the one that came out a couple of weeks ago
<imbrandon> ryanakca, no thats the new one, the old is from january
<ryanakca> ah, so not even 06-03-? .. kk
<ryanakca> I'll switch to it :)
<imbrandon> anyhow it should be fixed in feisty , but it cant be backported as too much depends on that lib that would need to be rebuilt
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk
<ryanakca> ty, bbl, bed :)
<Riddell> nixternal_: I'm unsure about your patch, it changes strings, and we definately can't update the translations, and the postinst seems to be wrong, there should be a better way to do it than forcing --set
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Riddell> Lure: can you add a description to the changelog and attach a new debdiff so I can upload?
<Lure> Riddell: maybe in the evening - I am busy right now...
<Riddell> Lure: sure, thanks
<Riddell> or even just tell me a 1 sentence description here :)
<nixternal_> Riddell: i don't know how else to fix the about page for a front page except for either 1) rewrite, which we can't do at this stage in the game, or 2) the redirect
<Riddell> nixternal_: it's not the redirect I have an issue with so much as the postinst calling update-alternatives --set which will steal the value from any other value that has been set
<nixternal_> well, don't you want to do that, so /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage links to redirect.html instead of the index.html?
<nixternal_> nm...because the prerm will remove the link anyways, and if it does that, the install will only create one link, which will automatically be classified as "best"
<Riddell> nixternal_: hope so :)
<Riddell> nixternal_: so remove that, and remove the .pot changes and should be done
<Riddell> nixternal_: we shouldn't translate release notes in future, too much last minute changes needed
<nixternal_> got it...well i know jjesse and i want to "rewrite" all kubuntu docs for 7.04
<nixternal_> we also want to have a "unified" firefox homepage, which will curb issues like this on in the future as well
<Riddell> nixternal_: unified with whom?
<nixternal_> with the doc project
<nixternal_> that, or we take out all fhtat "Linux" stuff from the about kubuntu and make it a simple 4 paragraph blurb about kubuntu
<nixternal_> which ever path we go, i can guarantee it will be better than the last though
<Riddell> much of the "Linux" stuff in the release notes is probably best got rid of anyway
<nixternal_> documentation really hasn't been changed since Breezy..it is time for some "New"
<Riddell> yep, sounds like you have cool plans :)
<nixternal_> hmm
<Riddell> Mez: I've not looked much at apport firstly because KDE already has a crash handler and secondly because most crashes are upstream problems so I don't want them reported to launchpad
<Mez> Riddell... yeah, I understand that .... :D
<Riddell> replacing the KDE crash handler would get us lynched by KDE even more than changing kioslaves has
<Mez> Riddell, I'm sure it would ;)
<Riddell> Mez: but I'll look at it in mountainview and ponder some more
<Mez> Riddell: scrollback to see what we were talking about before and have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream
<Riddell> I'm not sure how they're released
<Mez> how what are released?
<Mez> Riddell- wait for my post on -devel
<nixternal> Riddell: just to make sure i got this right...keep the fixes to release notes and desktop guide, but keep the old pot files so we don't cause a translations stir?
<nixternal> and remove the --set
<fdoving> bzr is nice.
<nixternal> im getting used to it myself...im just trying to figure out "how it is better" than svn right now
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: bzr can branch archives easier and is easier to set up and doesn't need a server
<nixternal> yes, that is what is nice about it
<nixternal> im going to setup a bzr branch here in my house to do ~/ backups to
<goldenear> I think I have found a bug... could somebody confirm me that ipv6 is activated on a network interface even when it's down ?
<goldenear> eg: on my laptop I have eth0 (ethernet) and eth1 (wifi)
<goldenear> eth0 is down but it has an ipv6 local link address...
<goldenear> Riddell: can you confim this ?
<Riddell> goldenear: eth0 is down for me and doesn't appear in iwconfig
<Riddell> err, ifconfig
<goldenear> it doesn't appear in ifconfig ?
<goldenear> weird...
<Riddell> goldenear: if I activate eth0 is gets no ip6 address
<nixternal> test building now Riddell, and i want to test to make sure the postinst works before i debdiff it
<goldenear> Riddell: that's very strange... here eth0 (wich is not configured at all in /etc/network/interface) appears in ifconfig with an ipv6 local link address
<goldenear> very strange...
<goldenear> I've ifdown the interface and now it's not in ifconfig anymore ...
<nixternal> Riddell: w/o the --set, it doesn't work
<nixternal> that or the prerm file isn't working
* nixternal gets to troubleshooting
<Riddell> nixternal: what's in prerm?
<nixternal> remove|deconfigure|failed-upgrade)
<Riddell> it might need to be told more forcefully to remove it
<nixternal>     update-alternatives --remove firefox-homepage \
<nixternal>         /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<Riddell> yeah, we probably want that regardless, not conditional on it being remove
<Riddell> nixternal: can't we just change index.html instead?
<nixternal> well, that would require a total rewrite of the aboutkubuntu.xml file
<fdoving> crap. my 2h powerpc build of kde4libs died 5 seconds from finish. out of space of all things :|
<nixternal> ouch
<Riddell> fdoving: debuild -nc is your friend
<fdoving> if i had the buildpalce it would be..
<nixternal> or a rewrite of the xslt file to make it save it as something other than index.html and then rename the redirect.html to index.html
<Riddell> nixternal: isn't it a symlink at the moment?
<fdoving> i use cowbuilder (pbuilder) without preserving the buildplace.
<Riddell> fdoving: nasty
<fdoving> very.
<nixternal> index.html is a real file in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/
<Riddell> nixternal: mm, no, it's not
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is a symlink in /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/
<nixternal> that points to firefox-homepage which points to the real file
<Riddell> nixternal: ah, so that's what we want to change then surely
<fdoving> Riddell: seen bzr-builddeb ? - looks very nice. http://jameswestby.net/debian/ (you need python-debian too)
<nixternal> freenode is having issues today
<nixternal> i got up to 25s of lag just now, and i could very well be talking to myself right now
<Riddell> fdoving: what does it do?
<fdoving> Riddell: it allows you to easily build debian packages from a bzr branch.
<fdoving> Riddell: You can have a tarballs/ directory with the .orig.tar.gzs and keep the debian/ in bzr branches, and bzr-builddeb does the magic.
<Riddell> fdoving: interesting
<fdoving> http://jameswestby.net/bzr/bzr-builddeb/README
<fdoving> james_w (#bzr) created it, he's very interessted in feedback.
<fdoving> bbl. eat.
<Riddell> nixternal, kwwii: kamion said docs and artwork input to this would be appreciated https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-slideshow
<Riddell> nixternal: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-release-notes may also be interesting to you
<nixternal> cool Riddell, i will look into those specs a little more...we can get kwwii to rock out some killer artwork on them, and we can do small blurbs on each one
<nixternal> it might be nice, if this turns out well, to implement something of the sort into the website, to help us "sell" the idea of Kubuntu better as well
<fdoving> should probably consider some design/artwork at apt:/ too.
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, I added a few questions to start off with
<kwwii> Riddell: shouldn't the kubuntu wiki images be updated as well?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, the webmaster dude says he'll do that when he has time
<Riddell> apparantly it's more difficult that it looks
<kwwii> ok, just thought I should mention it :-)
<DaSkreech> allow me to make the assumption that someone is packaging Kopete 
<DaSkreech> since it seems to be the buzz in #kopete
<nixternal> OMG!!!
<nixternal> Microsoft and Novell are merging...OpenSuSE and SLES/SLED to be supported by Microsoft!
<nixternal> s/mergin/partnering
<nixternal> http://today.reuters.com/news/articlebusiness.aspx?type=ousiv&storyID=2006-11-02T200544Z_01_WEN8954_RTRIDST_0_BUSINESSPRO-MICROSOFT-NOVELL-DC.XML&WTmodLoc=Home-C4-Business-ousiv-2&from=business
<nixternal> nice link
<DaSkreech> Uhhh
<DaSkreech> why?
<DaSkreech> A) that's not thier expertise
<DaSkreech> b) novell HATES them
<nixternal> well, say good bye to SuSE
<nixternal> Novell is 90% Microsoft Services
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i fixed kopete. the icq fix, right? 
<DaSkreech> si
<DaSkreech> Flow of people asking in 3kopete
<DaSkreech> s/3/#
<Tm_T> Yup.
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<fdoving> kopete at kubuntu.org should be fixed.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Did you do some poking about that tab thing in ml/b.k.o ?
<DaSkreech> No I went out
<Tm_T> Roger.
<Tm_T> Anyway, tab thing in Kopete is broken in overall, I should file a pile of bugs etc but never had courage to do that.
<Tm_T> Dunno why it's so hard.
<Tm_T> I wish I could just fix them without filing. :p
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: can't you?
<Tm_T> I suck with coding, never had enough motivate (and health?) to sit down and do instead of waiting better times.
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<Tm_T> But I'm planned to start force myself to do as soon as I get new apartment.
<Tm_T> Then I'm runned out of excuses. =)
<Tm_T> But now sleep, it's another day of struggling with this jam in my head. ->
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> What chan would I jump to to talk about freenode?
<DaSkreech>  I know they had one for Net outages and power outages etc
<kwwii> Riddell: just added two more specs.... https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-feisty-artwork-website and https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-feisty-artwork-cd ...could you check and make sure I didn't forget something?
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/yay/
<DaSkreech> That's Hawt :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Kryczek> yeah :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<danimo> Riddell: why are the kde4 packages not signed?
<Riddell> danimo: too lazy?
<danimo> Riddell: oki :)
<danimo> Riddell: I thought that was automatic anyway
<Kryczek> http://static.flickr.com/96/281193199_519775b141.jpg?v=0
<Kryczek> is it April 1st already?
<Kryczek> Slashdot has a post about Microsoft setting up a partnership with Linux
<Kryczek> somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming
<DaSkreech> Yeah The Novell thing?
<Kryczek> yeah, with Novell
<apokryphos> heh
<danimo> http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/webcasts.mspx
<danimo> starting in about 30 mins
<apokryphos> heh
<oslo> evening Riddell
<Mez> Is there a discussion why superkaramba wasnt included in edgy by default?
<nixternal> Riddell: in reference to bug 69814 - which concerns the links on documentation.php page on kubuntu.org
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69814 in ubuntu-doc "doc.ubuntu.com website out of date." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69814
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kwww-doc.diff      <-- here is the fix if you are interested...actually more than a fix, but an updated page all together
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-03
<Jucato> hm... FSF's gNewSense....
<danimo> ok, webcast over
<danimo> nothing the see here, move along
<Jucato> heheh :)
<danimo> the only interesting part for non-SUSE folks is basically the MS patent infrigement coverage for every private OSS developer 
<Jucato> ah the Novell/Microsoft partnership?
<danimo> yes
<danimo> http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/openletter.html
<Jucato> just reading the FAQ right now :)
<Kryczek> danimo: what do you play the webcast with?
<Kryczek> ah, it's over
<danimo> Kryczek: mplayer
<danimo> Kryczek: alternatively, there was a flash proxy over at the novell site
<Kryczek> ok... was just wondering why Kaffeine wouldn't work, but it's probably because the webcast is over :)
<danimo> Kryczek: or because you didn't install the w32 codecs
<Kryczek> no no, i have them :)
<Jucato> hm... first MS opens the CE kernel, now this... hm... conspiracy theorists are going to have a blast :)
<nixternal> Ballmer is on CNBC saying "Ahhh-Bun-tooo" like a moron
<Jucato> huh? what's Ubuntu gotta do with their new found partner (suckers...)?
<nixternal> because we are working together with Oracle, which is who Microsoft has been after this year big time
<Jucato> aaaah
<nixternal> Microsoft doesn't like the fact Oracle chose Red Hat for a partnership either
<Jucato> I thought Unbreakable Linux was supposed to be a competitor of Red Hat... :P
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, do you think RMS is gonna speak about gNewSense in his talk there on the 4th?
<nixternal> probably not..he never speaks about "distros" usually
<nixternal> it will be strictly GNU, and im sure he will diss the OSS community since our philosophy doesn't == his
<Jucato> other than Ututo
<Jucato> nixternal: um... who's handling the FAQ on the Kubuntu.org site?
<nixternal> the community i guess ;)
<nixternal> dunno really
<Jucato> ah. I was just wondering if we should add an entry about the KubuntuHiddenFiles stuff (and tag it as "Edgy only")
<Jucato> oooh raphink in Behind Ubuntu :)
<raphink> :)
<Kryczek> nixternal: lol @ "Ahhh-Bun-tooo" 
<Kryczek> CNBC stopped broadcasting on my cable here :(
<Kryczek> a few weeks ago
<nixternal> you are lucky
<nixternal> CNBC is so full of Microsoft rhetoric anyways...bloomberg is much better
<Kryczek> I haven't noticed...
<Kryczek> bah, can't stand bloomberg, the colors are so fugly :P
<Kryczek> and the image is too small :|
<nixternal> i just noticed the gNewSense letter on fsf.org
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> they totally diss ubuntu in it "one without non-free kernel binary "blobs" or any other non-free software..."
<Jucato> um... will there be any problems coming from the fact that they will not use Launchpad?
<nixternal> see..my only issue is this...the internet has to be boring as all hell...gaming must suck
* Jucato remembers that RMS doesn't buy/use/accept most CD/DVD's...
<Kryczek> Jucato: why? something about the licence of the Orange Book ?
<nixternal> he uses gnome only when he needs to do graphical stuff..otherwise he works all from the command line..i have a hard time believing that
<nixternal> there is no way i could be prehistoric like that
<Jucato> Kryczek: well most DVD's are encrypted or have restrictions, right? so he doesn't use them. and if someone gives him one, he returns it
<Kryczek> maybe he only IRCs :p
<Kryczek> irssi in console mode is fine enough
<Jucato> using irssi
<Jucato> :)
<Kryczek> i am not surprised ;)
<Kryczek> check mine
<Jucato> hm...
<Kryczek> Jucato [n=jucato@58.69.26.8]  requested unknown CTCP  from Kryczek:
<Kryczek> tehee
<Jucato> Kryczek is away: busy
<Kryczek> /ctcp Kryczek version
<Jucato> ah sorry lol
<Jucato> I'm not used to CTCP'ing
<Jucato> nice :)
<Kryczek> doesnt Konversation have that in a menu? :)
<Jucato> I don't know lol
<Jucato> ah there is. I didn't check :P
<Kryczek> =)
<Jucato> I owe irssi a lot. saved my butt a couple of times
<Kryczek> how so?
<Jucato> remember the broken xorg update in Dapper?
<nixternal> [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from nixternal: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<nixternal> haha
<Kryczek> Jucato: no, I had Breezy at work but I just installed Dapper a few days before 6.10 came out
<Jucato> I was able to ask in IRC about the fix thanks to irssi
<Kryczek> hehe, nice
<Jucato> Kryczek: aah. basically there was a broken update. everyone who updated ended up with no X. so knowledge of irssi was a life-saver
<Kryczek> well, from all the IRC clients I've tried, I couldn't find anything easier on the eyes than a translucent Konsole with Irssi in it
<Jucato> maybe a translucent XChat? ehehe
<Kryczek> I tried that :)
<Kryczek> but it doesnt make the widgets translucent
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I have a question about help.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> shoot
<Jucato> it now shows Edgy Eft documentation right? but if Dapper is LTS, shouldn't the Dapper docs still be there?
<Mez> Jucato, most pages will show info for both (and possibly more)
<nixternal> they are still there, look at the 6.06 LTS tab up top
<Jucato> ah I see. (didn't see them... guess they were too small for me :P)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<nixternal> np
* Jucato now feels silly :P
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> Hmmm...
<Mez> what to do with bugs that are caused by using 3rd party software ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: is the bug our bug, or of the 3rd party software?  and which 3rd party software?
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse 
<Mez> bug 69962
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69962 in kubuntu-meta "umnet  dependencies  libavahi-compat-libdnssd1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69962
<Mez> Hobbsee, incase you didnt realise - thats the bug ;)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Mez> I mean, we could provide Replaces: Conflicts: etc etc.... but should we?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Mez> Hobbsee, so what's your opinion on that ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: no.  tell them about the force overwrite to shut apt up, and tell them not to use unofficial repos like you did
<Mez> Hobbsee, or apt-get remove bonjour ? :P
<Hobbsee> Mez: well, that too.  if they insist on installing it though...
* Mez is slightly annoyed that his "storage media" doesnt work in the way it should (it now opens /media instead of media:/
<Jucato> hehe... that's a feature, not a bug :P
<Mez> Jucato, I know thats the problem
<Jucato> I'm just annoyed that Konqueror's navigation panel doesn't follow it... Storage Media still points to media:/
<Hobbsee> Mez: what, i always found that media:/ would just open nothing.
<Mez> Hobbsee, one sec
<freeflying> hi all
<freeflying> Hobbsee: moin
<Jucato> Mez: I liked media:/ as an easy way to access mounted/unmounted drives. My problem is that drag-n-drop linking doesn't work with media:/
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: we have about 5-600 guys together celebrate with mark yestoday
<Mez> Jucato/Hobbsee, have a look @ these and you'll see what i mean
<Mez> http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/media.jpg
<Mez> http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/media1.jpg
<Mez> the main issue is it doesnt show the volume name of the CD - whch i need a lot
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<Hobbsee> you have a floppy drive?
<Mez> yes I do
<Mez> but only the 1
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Mez> it lists 2 in /media ;)
<Mez> well, ones a symlink I know
<Mez> but how confusing would that be for a new user ?
<Mez> and "usbdisk"
<Jucato> Mez: /boot and / will certainly not show up (it shouldn't, right?)
<Mez> not in media, no
<Jucato> yes, the "naming" really does need some work... cdrom0 or cdrom1 on the desktop isn't really descriptive :)
<Mez> indeed
<Mez> what was the reason for not using media:/
<jjesse> i like usbdisk :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: it nevre worked for msot people :P
<Jucato> hm... doesn't work as it should? (even some KDE devs think so)
<Jucato> Mez: I'm also guessing that your Music and Scratch partitions aren't mounted in /media ?
<Mez> nope
<Jucato> that would be the cause of the problem then...
<Mez> /music and /scratch/
<Jucato> as imbrandon says...
<Jucato> but the FHS isn't really clear about where to mount HDD partitions anyway... some people still insist on using /mnt while Ubuntu defaults to /media I think
<Mez> surely you can mount arbitrary filesystems wherever you want
<Mez> thats the whole point of having such a dir structure
<Jucato> I'm not sure what the Linux FHS thinks...
<Jucato> that's one advantage of media:/ though. wherever you mount a partition/drive, it will show up
* Mez -> bed
<Jucato> night Mez!
<Mez> night Jucato 
<Jucato> and I hope what you wrote in your blog about Novell doesn't happen :(
<Mez> Jucato, feel free to comment ;)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Mez> I do want comments to see other peoples opinion - Ive got a nice long one which i've responded to already
* Jucato checks...
<Hobbsee> yay, i own two laptops now :)
<Jucato> wow
<Jucato> lucky gal
<Mez> Jucato, wow 2 laptops, or wow comments ?
<Jucato> wow 2 laptops
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> lol sorry :)
<nixternal> jjesse: !!!!
<nixternal> i have been looking for you ;)
<nixternal> Kubuntu Docs for 7.04 - I take it the freeze has occurred w/ trying to create a new spec, but I was thinking we should have spec'd individual docs, plus we should have spec'd doc artwork, to remove the KDE stuff and have a Kubuntu look
<Lathiat> hrm a Conflcits: bonjour on libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 might almost be worth it, thats the second person whos reported that
<Lathiat> even tho its not an official package, heh
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<Jucato> moin imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Jucato> imbrandon: excuse me, do the commercial support options in http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid also cover Kubuntu?
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea kubuntu edubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu
<imbrandon> the "offical" distros
<Jucato> ok thanks. someone was having doubts in #kubuntu :P
<nixternal> Jucato: also let them know that it won't be Microsoft providing them support, unlike our other competitors in the NSOSS community
<Jucato> NSOSS?
<nixternal> No So Open Source Software
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> referring to Novell aren't we? :)
<nixternal> yes
<Jucato> still don't know what to make of that news... no matter what angle I try to look at it... makes me worry a bit...
<nixternal> ya...im sure it won't be good/great in the long run...microsoft has never done anything good for any community
<Jucato> not even for their own...
<Jucato> well at least they revised the whole policy about re-installing Vista
<nixternal> they had 10 years to get in this business.and now that they are loosing market share in the enterprise market, and novell is in debt up to their chins..this comes out of the deal
<Jucato> I pity SUSE right now...
<nixternal> especially after oracle chooses red hat to do its work with..this scared novell even more..and microsoft, who doens't even have a shoelace in the db market wants it
<Jucato> I thought Oracle's move hurt RH more than it helped them?
<nixternal> hell no..red hat jumped up with that...because it brings internest now from IBM and db2 stuff...because ibm won't go to suse now especially since the microsoft stuff
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> the only way that red hat gets hurt in this deal, is if they don't step up and produce a solid solution all around...red hat is going to be a touch one to get market share from..they have the largest support infrastructure of any IT company
<nixternal> on an enterprise level
<nixternal> god i love being a business major..because i am going to use todays crap and turn it into my A paper!!!
<Jucato> the only reason I had an interest in SUSE was because of their involvement with contributions to KDE development. But now with Novell doing this publicity stunt...
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> too bad I can rarely (in fact almost never) apply my Philosophy studies in FOSS...
<nixternal> ooh..i am taking philosophy next semester..i can't wait
<Jucato> hahah! good luck :)
<Jucato> it's really nice. exercises your grey matter (or mashes it up). But I've rarely found any use of it outside academics... :(
<Jucato> btw, is Ubuntu ok with gNewSense?
<yuriy> hmm did i miss something what happened w/ novell
<Jucato> http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/faq.html || http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/openletter.html
<nixternal> i don't see why Ubuntu wouldn't be ok with gNewSense
<nixternal> I have actually downloaded it, and run it on my lappy right now..it is Ubuntu, just was some cool graphics really...they removed everything non-free..which when you aren't used to it, it is weird
<nixternal> jsgotangco: see what happens when you goto sleep?
<Jucato> hi jsgotangco! :)
<jsgotangco> huh?
<jsgotangco> im burning kubuntu now and install it later
<nixternal> microsoft and novell goto bed
<nixternal> about time you wisen up there homer ;)
<jsgotangco> huh?
<Jucato> http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/faq.html || http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/openletter.html
* Jucato loves pasting that stuff again and again... :P
<jsgotangco> nixternal: dude i originally used KDE  and wrote kubuntu documentation even before you heard of it
<jsgotangco> :D
<nixternal> i think it was gnome that made you to busy this go around..if you had been using KDE you would have all the time in the world...us KDE people call that free time, you GNOME people call that bug triage
<Jucato> lol
<jsgotangco> hah
* Jucato looks for a bomb shelter
<nixternal> well, I tried kubuntu when you wrote that bug documentation, and I went right back to Slackware for the time being ;)
<nixternal> i finally got the kubuntu bug i think with flight 2
<jsgotangco> bug documentation???
<nixternal> i would have stayed with mepis, but their whole "lovers" community was a bit weird for me
<jsgotangco> haha
<nixternal> i can take the hugs and the circles here in ubuntu, but lovers is a little to up the crazy chain for me
<jsgotangco> ive actually tried MS Business Accounting 2007 its pretty neat, we lack that kind of stuff
<nixternal> we don't need accounting in Linux...everything is free..you create accounting software to track zeros?
<nixternal> hehe
<jsgotangco> hah
<nixternal> that one was slick, i liked that joke
<nixternal> you are right though..
<jsgotangco> too bad 90% of the business world doesn't agree with you
<nixternal> Peachtree is the best accounting software I have used, Orace T&E is close 2nd
<jsgotangco> we use peachtree at work
<nixternal> i love peachtree
<jsgotangco> its pretty slick
<nixternal> i used to do peachtree admin for fun at one point
<nixternal> i have more licenses than you can shake a stick at somewhere around here
<jsgotangco> oh?
<nixternal> i will have to find them and put them on the market
<jsgotangco> at work we declare so much licenses we dont have to worry about BSA
<nixternal> they are all good, never been used, ready to be activated too
<jsgotangco> unfortunately, we're now planning for vista
<jsgotangco> heh
<nixternal> well, these licenses are enterprise, and just might be the versions that allow goldmine and oracle t&e pipes
<nixternal> next month for vista..6 weeks away now
<jsgotangco> do you know that the CE kernel is also shared source?
<jsgotangco> they'd be better off putting it on a BSD license though
<nixternal> they still use CE?
<nixternal> or Vista CE?
<jsgotangco> PowerPC is based on WinCE
<jsgotangco> err
<jsgotangco> PocketPC rather
<nixternal> well, PocketPC isn't CE anymore I thought
<jsgotangco> its pretty useless without the PocketPC UI though
<jsgotangco> Casio used to have a product that used WinCE with a different UI
<nixternal> hrmm..i swore that was all changed over..but now that i think about it...playstation 2s are ce if im not mistaken
<jsgotangco> i dunno
<jsgotangco> Dreamcasts are CE to
<nixternal> do they make those anymore?
<jsgotangco> i used to do a lot of embedded systems back then, the CE toolkit for PocketPC and other CD devices are the same
<jsgotangco> you just compile them in a different architecture
<jsgotangco> till i discovered the disastrous sharp zaurus
<jsgotangco> hehe
<nixternal> omg i would love to have a zaurus
<jsgotangco> you're 4 years too late hehehe
<nixternal> only way to get them here is ebay..and then you are paying an arm and a leg for one
<jsgotangco> well yeah the new ones cost a lot
<nixternal> the new ones are bad
<nixternal> they run Linux (KDE) at that
<jsgotangco> but i can tell you the software selection pretty sucks at the moment
<jsgotangco> you're better off replacing it
<nixternal> and that is pure linux..not embedded w/ familiar correct?
<jsgotangco> if you're using the default rom, its embedded linux
<jsgotangco> monta vista
<jsgotangco> you get busybox etc
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i played with the familiar front end and kde this weekend..it was pretty cool
<jsgotangco> i dunno what is being used now with openzaurus
<nixternal> running kmail, gnupg, konqi
<jsgotangco> i can say its much more mature now compared to the time i hacked on it
<jsgotangco> we were just talking about kitchensync back then when i quit doing it
<nixternal> i need some portables to mess with..i have been trying to hack a clie just to read emails..and it hasn't been fun..it keeps dying in between hacks
<jsgotangco> flashing roms...hehehehe its been a while since I did that
<jsgotangco> i still get giddy over running LAMP on a zaurus before heh
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> that would be a trip to see that
<jsgotangco> let me find my geocities account
<jsgotangco> im sure i still have it
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> i have no clue where all of mine went
<jsgotangco> http://www.geocities.com/jsgotangco/
<jsgotangco> muahhaha
<jsgotangco> 2002!
<jsgotangco> http://www.geocities.com/jsgotangco/pics/sc_13.54.33_Mon__5_Aug_2002.png
<nixternal> nice
<jsgotangco> alright im gonna wipe out the hd of this laptop and install
<jsgotangco> brb
<Jucato> bye
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<nixternal> anyone in here know where the time is set for planetplanet?  we are setting up our planet for the ChiGLUG, and it is stuck in UTC timezone
<Jucato> Hobbsee: would you happen to know what Kubuntu's policy is regarding KDE bug fixes that were just recently released?
<Jucato> do we wait for KDE 3.5.6, for Feisty, or do they go into -updates or -security?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what were you thinking of?
<Hobbsee> updates, if the diff is eyeballable
<Hobbsee> SRU procedure, and the like
<Jucato> well,some of the bugs I marked, then some bugs that were just fixed lately in the kdepim bug triage
<Hobbsee> Jucato: get the patches of all of them, stick them in a debdiff, and then it'll just go thru a SRU like any other
<Jucato> ah so it depends if someone does that? then it would probably get into -upgrades? otherwise we wait till the next KDE release?
<Hobbsee> pretty much
<jsgotangco> nooo i am konquered!
<Jucato> O_O
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: and you're liking it
* Jucato is still waiting for jsgotangco to explain what he meant...
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: unfortunately?
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: why do i feel that vista copied crystal
<jsgotangco> hehe
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: haha
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: yeah, well
<Hobbsee> hey cool, i got a case for this laptop too :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: xubuntu isn't supported by canonical
<imbrandon> ahh its not? wow 
<imbrandon> but kubuntu is 
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> Riddell, btw http://federation.imbrandon.com/feisty/html/all.html
<imbrandon> i need to refine what packages it does checks on
<imbrandon> right now its all in section kde
<imbrandon> usefull? hehe
<Hobbsee> boo!
<Riddell> interesting
<imbrandon> i'll refine the package list and set a cronjob up so it will stay updated this whole cycle ( likely to change to a better url too )
<Jucato> wow! you did all that imbrandon? O_O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's a script
<Riddell> :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, other than all of section "kde" whats a good way to get the packages we need to keep an eye on
<Jucato> but still, he did it :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, its a script :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: rdepends on qt?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: preferably we use toma and allee  and the like to stick it into debian, and sync most packages across.
<imbrandon> Riddell, kk
<jsgotangco> Jucato: for all you know its a one liner script
<Jucato> hahah :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i've been working with konversation , amarok and yakauke maintainers in debian , like our amarok 1.4.4 is already in debian with only very minor changes 
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sick allee on everything in the not-in-debian list except kde-i18n-xx
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon!  this isnt fair!  ubiquity is telling me that the hostname can only been 3-18 characters long
<imbrandon> heh set it comething short, then just change it the way i told you after its installed
<imbrandon> ( and file a biug )
<Hobbsee> i likely will
<imbrandon> bug*
<imbrandon> just rember to change it in /etc/hosts AND /etc/hostname ( else sudo wont work )
<Hobbsee> hmm.  do i want the dell restore partition?
<imbrandon> no its pretty useless unless you have the default partition table
<imbrandon> sides will you be going back to windows ? hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah.  games
<imbrandon> on both lappys ?
<Hobbsee> i'll use the one that doesnt overheat for games :P
<imbrandon> anyhow its not really usefull if you dont have the default partition table , you still need to restore from a cd
<Hobbsee> ahhh, fiar enough
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: should there be a limit on how many partitions i can create?  this seems to be recognised as sda1
<imbrandon> only 4 primary partitions but as many extended as you want
<imbrandon> ubiguity should take care of all that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it seems that extended partitions will not let me set a filesystem
<imbrandon> sda1 is normal for a sata or scsi drive, if its a laptop i'm guessing is a sata one
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ mount
<imbrandon> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<imbrandon> sata drive ^^
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> hmmm, i killed it
<Hobbsee> i can have an extended /, right?
<allee> imbrandon: I'm your servant
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the patch for kwalletmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: want it for an edgy package ?
<allee> imbrandon: master, what to you want me to do?
<Tonio_> allee: yo
<imbrandon> allee, hehe
<allee> hi Tonio_ !!!!
<imbrandon> heya
* Tonio_ was never called master by allee....
<imbrandon> allee, lemme refine the list a little bit
* Tonio_ is jalous
<imbrandon> allee, will you be in MTV ?
<allee> imbrandon: MTV?
<imbrandon> mountain view
<Tonio_> imbrandon: any iea if kwwii will be there finally ?
<Tonio_> I know that sebas will
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yes he will be
<Tonio_> imbrandon: fantastic ;)
* allee declars himself as Tonio_ slave
<allee> imbrandon: unfortunately not
<imbrandon> allee,  ahh ok
<imbrandon> i'll try to get the list cleaned up today then
<imbrandon> but i have a scrpt that will halp us track changes for our kde packages between sid and feisty
<allee> Tonio_: was you alioth account confirmed?
<Tonio_> allee: yes
<Tonio_> allee: I should have upload rights now, but that'll wait me to be back from mtv
<allee> Tonio_: good :)
<Tonio_> I'm taking a computer pause at the moment
<Tonio_> just between edgy and feisty
<imbrandon> allee, for a sample see http://federation.imbrandon.com/feisty/html/all.html
<allee> Tonio_: makes lot of sense ;)
<imbrandon> ( it will change )
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
* Tonio_ finishes his kaffeine patches
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I lost the package and now I can seem to be able to redo the noaudiocd patch.......
<Tonio_> there is something I have problems to remove.
* imbrandon go's back to packing his bag
<imbrandon> ahh'
* Tonio_ logs out/in to check the kwalletmanager patch...
<allee> imbrandon: hmm, at least some of the pkgs are already in alioths pkg-kde extras (kde-guidance -> guidance/, kat)
<allee> imbrandon: ^^ http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/?rev=0&sc=0
<Tonio_> cool ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: works nicelly, tell me when you want the patch for an edgy update
<imbrandon> that only checks whats avaible in sid
<imbrandon> whats in svn dosent help much
<Hobbsee> right.  yay for the dapper flight 1 installer, which doesnt seem to die at random :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ^
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> i think i made qtparted crash :P
<imbrandon> allee, if its in kde-extras on anolith why is it not in sid ?
<allee> imbrandon: mhh, kde-guidance is in sid experimental.  kat it not. 
<imbrandon> ahh expimental not unstable
<imbrandon> thats why it says that :)
<allee> imbrandon: most pkgs in kde-extras are fabos work.  Looks like he can manage 2 order of magnitude more pkgs than me.
<imbrandon> auto syncs from unstable --> feisty
<allee> imbrandon: ah, right
<imbrandon> yea but why are they in expirmental ?
<imbrandon> and not unstable
<allee> fabo: ^^ ping?
<fabo> allee: pong
<allee> fabo: why kde-quidance in experental not unstable
<fabo> guidance was put in experimental due to default python in debian was 2.3
<allee> imbrandon: maybe it makes sense to extent you script by kde-extras and hangs-in-NEW-queue column ;)
<fabo> recently the situation changed and guidance is in NEW atm
<imbrandon> allee, possibly i'll look into doing it after mtv
<allee> fabo: ah, right say now the upload 26th oktober
<imbrandon> but really we should be looking at unstable anyhow as thats where the auto sync and syncs will come from
<fabo> -> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html since one week
<imbrandon> fabo, rockin
<allee> fabo: f imbrandon will generate/update a list of kde pkgs not in sync/existing in debian: http://federation.imbrandon.com/feisty/html/all.html
<fabo> unfortunately packages accepted in experimental must go in NEW when they're pushed in unstable
<fabo> globaly, i synced all kde-extras packages before edgy release
<fabo> now, before etch release i synced them with upstream too (some svn patches)
<fabo> for kde extras case, there isn't so many work to do :)
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> can i ask an idiot question?
<fabo> Hobbsee: you never ask idiot question :p
<Hobbsee> fabo: this one is :P
<Hobbsee> if, in edgy, we synced from unstable, ie, sid, what are we syncing from for feisty?
<fabo> for feisty, we sync packages changed since edgy freeze ?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: sid is a constantly moving target
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: right.  when does sid release?  or it doesnt?
<ajmitch> it doesn't
<ajmitch> etch (testing) will be released as stable
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Riddell> Tonio_: how big is the patch?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not sure it'll get into -updates unless it's a small patch where we can describe how it fixes the problem
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sid == stays in development
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhhh.....
* Hobbsee thought that those codenames did actually change
* Jucato thought so too...
<imbrandon> they work a big diffrent in debian, you upload to sid, it sits there for a while and it get migrated to testing, after some time testing becomes stable
<imbrandon> they do, all except sid
<imbrandon> once what is testing now e.g. etch goes stable then a new code name will become testing , but sid will always be unstable
<Jucato> poor sid... :)
<imbrandon> and sarge will move to old-stable and woody will fall off the planet
<Hobbsee> right
<Jucato> oh.. poor woody...
* Jucato wonders if they will run out of Toy Story names...
<imbrandon> they will have to have a new toy story movie soon :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Hobbsee> hah.  ubiquity seems to be loving my 1.5 gb of ram
<imbrandon> you still installing ? hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i had to install dapper first, remember
<Hobbsee> just to get the parittions to work the way i wanted
<imbrandon> heh i reinstall in  less than ~15 minutes
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> so do i, but i dont have to partition then :P
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> thats normaly including chaging partitions
<imbrandon> most of the time thats the only reason i reinstall
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i wonder how i share drives
<Tonio_> Riddell: the patch is 21k
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the link
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/35
<Tonio_> Riddell: most of the changes are in desktop files
<Tonio_> Riddell: the code change is very little
<Tonio_> but that works
<ryanakca> hehehe... I remember woody... first linux distro I ever really used for an extended period of time... or was it potato...
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Hobbsee> how can i force kde to use a resolution?
<sebas> Hobbsee: displayconfig can do that.
<Hobbsee> sebas: it only lets me go up to 1024x768
<sebas> Ugh, sounds like a bug.
<sebas> What does xrandr report?
<sebas> xrandr -1 
<sebas> -q
<Hobbsee> doesnt mention anything higher than 1024x768
<sebas> Then it sounds like a bug that's not in displayconfig. 
<Hobbsee> hey wait...
<sebas> Tried adding it to xorg.conf?
<Hobbsee> hah.  now kdm comes up correctly, but after logging in, it dies
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee will see hwat that problem is
<sebas> delete displayconfigrc then
<sebas> Should be in .kde/share/config
<Hobbsee> way cool :)
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> right, that's one more thing fixed
<sebas> Cool
<sebas> Maybe I should get hold of everyone's notebook in mtv and try to get displayconfig running on it well.
<Hobbsee> there are extra modules needed, that arent installed by default for some reason. grr
<Hobbsee> Lure: would it be normal that only *some* of the buttons on hte front of dell laptops (multimedia) are recognised?
<Lure> recognized (as in xev returns event) or action working (as in volume up/down works)
<Hobbsee> Lure: the latter
<Lure> Hobbsee: some were not implemented (suspend/battery), but multimedia should work
<Hobbsee> i seem to have go forward a track working, but nto go back a track.  nor play/pause.
<Lure> Hobbsee: interesting. which app? amarok?
<Lure> Hobbsee: you should submit  bug with xev report
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes
<Hobbsee> Lure: i cant be screwed to fix anything else tonight - i've just gotten the resolution and my profile copied over
<Kryczek> < Tonio_> Riddell: works nicelly, tell me when you want the patch for an edgy update
<Kryczek> Tonio_: eh? no Dapper update?
<Tonio_> Kryczek: well for 3.5.5 packages ?
<Tonio_> probably diserves an update too, that's true
<Tonio_> Kryczek: but I generally only think and focus official repos
<Tonio_> Riddell's repos are his job, so he can decide what to do ;)
<Kryczek> Tonio_: yeah... not sure if it's only 3.5.5, but several ppl with Dapper have the problem, so that would be like giving up on a whole release
<Kryczek> plus it's supposed to be LTS ;)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: true that
<Tonio_> well the patch is done now Riddell's to decide
<Tonio_> I have to prepare my clothes.... fly is for tomorrow...
<Kryczek> Tonio_: btw, I don't know everything about Kubuntu yet, so: is there a way to easily and reliably upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Tonio_> Kryczek: simply upload the package in edgy-updates in the official repos
<Tonio_> for dapper that's different since the 3.5.5 repos are not "official" but managed by Riddell
<Kryczek> upload?
<Tonio_> only canonical repos are to be considered official
<Tonio_> Kryczek: send the packages to the repo yes
<Kryczek> no I mean
<Tonio_> Kryczek: what is strange with the concept of upload ?
<Kryczek> I was using Gentoo and keeping it up to date was a pain cause my CPU is quite old (Athlon 850MHz), so I thought Kubuntu was the perfect solution for that... I would always be up to date by just upgrading binaries in a matter of seconds
<Kryczek> but are you saying that with my Dapper install I am to be stuck to KDE 3.5.5, Amarok 1.4.3 etc forever?
<Tonio_> Kryczek: with official repos yes
<Tonio_> Kryczek: dapper is stuck with 3.5.2, not 3.5.5
<Tonio_> the repos you added (via kubuntu.org) aren't "official"
<Kryczek> I don't understand... why are repositories not compatible?
<Kryczek> yeah, sorry, KDE 3.5.2 :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: when an ubuntu branch is released as stable, it is frozen forever
<Kryczek> but what's to prevent a Dapper workstation to work with Edgy packages?
<Tonio_> sometimes updates are provided, for example in "dapper-backport" repos
<Tonio_> but main, universe etc... are frozen
<Jucato> Tonio_: Riddell said it's official inasmuch as Kubuntu is concerned, since maintains them :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: for example libraries are not always the same version
<Jucato> er.. "since he maintains them"
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe, okay
<Tonio_> Jucato: but that's his own repos, none of the kubuntu team can touch them
<Tonio_> Jucato: this is why I suggested him the patches directly
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Kryczek: the reason we are rebuilding the packages a libs
<Tonio_> Kryczek: amarok built with edgy libs may not work on dapper since the libs aren't the same version
<Tonio_> the point is that the source package is the same, but the binaries packages are different
<Tonio_> Kryczek: that's the same reason you cannot use ubuntu repos on debian for example, even if most source packages are the same
<Tonio_> they are rebuilt  against the libs on every system/version
<Tonio_> and that's the reason why ubuntu focusses on source packages compatibility and not the binaries
<Kryczek> < Tonio_> Kryczek: amarok built with edgy libs may not work on dapper since the libs aren't the same version
* Jucato never thought packaging could be that complicated....
<Kryczek> well upgrading amaroK would upgrade the libs as a dependency, no?
<Tonio_> nope
<Jucato> that's why they're "unofficial" as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<Jucato> Tonio_: but bug fixes go into -updates right?
<Tonio_> Kryczek: if amarok (sources) are built with version 1.1 of libtoto
<Tonio_> then you want to use the deb on a system where the libtoto version is 1.0
<Tonio_> that will not work
<Tonio_> because the dependancies will not match
<Tonio_> so you have to take the same source package, but build it on a system where libtoto is 1.0
<Kryczek> yeah I understand the libs mismatch problem
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes fixes go to update
<Tonio_> and we're uploading the source package so that it is built on dapper, with the libs of dapper
<Kryczek> but why can't the package management system specify dependencies to newer versions of these libs if required by amarok ?
<Tonio_> we can't provide binaries for that exact reason
<Tonio_> Kryczek: we don't set manually  the libs version in the deb package
<Kryczek> so you never upgrade libraries on a release?
<Tonio_> that's done via debhelper during the build process
<Tonio_> Kryczek: somtimes we do
<Tonio_> but when the release is "stable" we generally don't, except security issue
<Tonio_> because upgrading a lib means rebuilding most of the packages that depend on that lib
<Tonio_> you're right on that point
<Kryczek> weird lol
<Tonio_> Kryczek: well that's why debian packages are that good quality
<Kryczek> for example, I did most of the work on Libnids 1.21, which means I had 1.21 on my system before anybody else, instead of the widespread 1.20
<Tonio_> Kryczek: you cannot (or very hardly) do crappy packages
<Kryczek> and still all the programs that were installed with 1.20 were still working
<Tonio_> Kryczek: yeys but if you build it again with 1.21 headers, the binary package will depend on 1.21, not 1.20
<Tonio_> if it is installed that'll still work
<Tonio_> but apt-get install yourpackage might fail due to dependancies issues
<Tonio_> not on your machine, but on other guys machines, it will
<Tonio_> that's why the packages are built in a chroot
<Tonio_> to be sure the build environnement is cleaned of  manually installed libs
<Kryczek> I see
<Tonio_> that might sound complicated, but necessary for clean packages
<Kryczek> however, I found a forum entry showing how to "upgrade from dapper to edgy" : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<Tonio_> that's why checkinstall *shouldn't* exist
<Tonio_> ;)
<Kryczek> in your opinion, is it risky?
<Tonio_> Kryczek: can be
<Tonio_> lots of people said they had issues
<Tonio_> I had when I upgrade to edgy but I did 4 month ago
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> the best in my opinion is to reinstall without deleting the /home
<Tonio_> the problem is that the changes are wide and lots of people use non official repos
<Tonio_> that can cause issues
<Tonio_> dependancies etc....
<Tonio_> if you use only official repos, you can perform a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal kubuntu-desktop
<Kryczek> so the only "good" way of keeping a Kubuntu machine up to date is by completely reinstalling every time a new release CD comes out?
<Tonio_> that should work yes
<Kryczek> aww, I thought we were past that :|
<Tonio_> Kryczek: if you use external repos, that's better
<Kryczek> that's how I used to keep my OpenBSD up to date 6 years ago
<Tonio_> if you keep using official repos, no that's not necessary
<Tonio_> you can just upgrade with apt
<Tonio_> Kryczek: well that just depends the  repos you use
<Tonio_> we can't unsure that you will not have deps issues with compiz/xgl repos for example
<Jucato> Tonio_: although I still exprienced some upgrade problems when trying to upgrade an absolutely fresh install of Dapper to Edgy
<Kryczek> and provided that people upload new packages to these repos, right?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, that's why I suggested to apt-get install ubuntu-minimal && apt-get install install kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> Jucato: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is sometimes not enough
<Jucato> yeah I guess we have to iron that out...
<Tonio_> Kryczek: yep
<Tonio_> the point is I never upgraded without issues
<Tonio_> but I have lots of non official packages on my machine, since I prepare and test them
<Tonio_> and I never wait for the release to upgrade :)
<Tonio_> I was on edgy 4 month ago
<Jucato> heheh
<Kryczek> heh, and I installed Dapper 4 days before Edgy came out :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: btw if you want a really stable system, stay on dapper
<Tonio_> edgy isn't very stable
<Kryczek> ok
<Tonio_> that's my opinion
<Tonio_> edgy is the first shot of the new dev cycle
<Kryczek> well KWallet on Edgy isn't very stable either ;p
<Kryczek> or was it in KDE 3.5.2 ?
<Tonio_> feisty might be stable, but edgy is at the moment somehow experimental
<Tonio_> Kryczek: it was in 3.5.2 :)
<Tonio_> that's why I don't consider Riddell's repos "official"
<Kryczek> hehe, ok :)
<Tonio_> but I agree they are since kubuntu.org provides them
<Kryczek> well it's not Riddell 's fault either
<Kryczek> it's KWallet's maintainer's :|
<Tonio_> Kryczek: absolutly not
<Kryczek> oh?
<Jucato> Tonio_: there's a known bug in KWallet
<Tonio_> Kryczek: kwallet maintainer isn't the most serious in the kde crew, I must say
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.5
<Kryczek> Tonio_: ah, you were saying "absolutely not" @ Riddel
<Kryczek> l
<Tonio_> Jucato: I know, that's why I provided a patch to revert to 3.5.2
<Jucato> ooh
<Tonio_> Kryczek: hehe, yes, that's not riddell's fault (how could it be !)
<Kryczek> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: not any version of kwalletmanager is bugfree since version 3.5.2
<Kryczek> no, thought you were saying it wasn't the maintainer's fault either
<Jucato> Tonio_: so KWallet will revert to 3.5.2 while the rest of KDE still is 3.5.5?
<Kryczek> Tonio_: is that patch available somewhere already?
<Jucato> Kryczek: that's what I (mis)understood too...
<Tonio_> Kryczek: did I ? no that's the maintainer's fault
<Tonio_> Kryczek: no we have to include that in the packages
<Kryczek> ok :)
<Kryczek> Tonio_: and mark KWallet as frozen FOREVER ;p
<Tonio_> Kryczek: as it concerns package whom Riddell is the maintainer, I won't upload them without his opinion
<Tonio_> Kryczek: it is frozen in "main"
<Jucato> Tonio_: I'm presuming there'll be lots of bug fixes coming in -updates?
<Kryczek> j/k :)
<Tonio_> but it can be upgraded via dapper-updates and edgy-updates
<Jucato> for Edgy, I mean
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, -updates are to fix bugs
<Tonio_> that's the goal of that branch
<Jucato> Tonio_: will the recent kdepim fixes be included? they had a triage weekend, right?
<Tonio_> can be -backport sometimes too, if the fix is to use the +1 distrib package
<Tonio_> Jucato: dunno concerning kdepim (I wasn't there most of the week, since I prepare my flight to mountain view)
* Jucato wonders if there's a list of bugs that were changed/commented on by me in Launchpad
<seaLne> not that i know of
<Jucato> Tonio_: ah I see. someone's been ranting/asking in #kubuntu/#kde about Kubuntu's update system with regards to bug fixes, since those fixes were uploaded to Frugalware already...
<allee> KDE stuff for -updates?  IMHO 99% uses kubuntu.org updates ;)
<Tonio_> allee: and I don't understand this
<Tonio_> they should go to backport or updates in my opinion
* Jucato has trouble remembering which Kubuntu/KDE bugs he commented on  or confirmed...
<Tonio_> updates when it just concerns new patches
<Tonio_> and backports when it concerns a new kde out
<allee> Tonio_: koffice 1.5.0 is buggy like hell IMHO.  but noone cares and use kubuntu.org instead ;)
<Tonio_> I never understood the reason of kubuntu.org repos in fact....
<Tonio_> but that's just my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell has probably good reasons to provide them that way
<Tonio_> we already have updates and backports, but we don't use them... weird isn't it ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes.
<Jucato> Tonio_: I asked Riddell about it one time (first time I had any direct communication with him). iirc, he said that it was so that Kubuntu could have more freedom with regards to KDE updates and because he didn't want to mess the stable official repos and that at that time, backports was basically dead
<Jucato> hope I didn't misunderstand him...
<allee> Tonio_: but kubuntu.org is maybe the only way to get them ready for the day the KDE release is announced
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, backport WAS dead
<Tonio_> but not now, they are correctly used
<Tonio_> allee: possibly yes, but we should use backports then
<Jucato> yep. but by that time, KDE 3.5.4 was already out. Amarok 1.4.2 was put into dapper-backports, iirc, and so was KTorrent and K3b
<Tonio_> allee: because upgrading the  distro is more complicated when kubuntu.org repos
<Tonio_> people don't know they have to remove them
<Jucato> we do?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<allee> I agree but what will be on backports?  whatever is in kde-stable/ ?
<Jucato> oh...
<Tonio_> allee: with -updates and -backports, you just have to replace dapper by edgy
<Tonio_> but a kubuntu.org repo can't be managed that way
<Tonio_> that's why I think we should favor backprots instead of external repos that are now meant to upgradable
<Tonio_> t/to/to be
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> hey bddebian :)
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_, Jucato
<Tonio_> allee: in my opinion, whay should be in backports is what we are shipping in kubnutu.org repos
<Jucato> Tonio_: probably that was an unforeseen problem, since the kubuntu.org repos seemed to have only been used in Dapper and late Breezy, iirc
<Tonio_> Jucato: Riddell has the responses :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: but probably one problem that would arise from putting everything into -backports is that users won't be able to choose between for example KDE 3.5.3 or KDE 3.5.4
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  But for testing (if ready for -backports) we need another repo  maybe it would be packages/tmp-kde35X
<Jucato> for example, KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper was very buggy. So users could have the choice of staying in 3.5.2 or upgrading to 3.5.3
<Tonio_> allee: that's why I have my repo
<allee> Jucato: before something goes into -backports it needs careful testing
<Tonio_> allee: we should have a  "dev" repo I agree
<Tonio_> Jucato: people have the choice not to upgrade -> not activating backports
<allee> but this conflicts with the philosophie, pkgs available at KDE anounce time
<Tonio_> activating backports/updates means "I am ready to receive the upgrades provided"
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that could be 24 hours late ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: can they also disable backports after upgrading to KDE 3.5.3 for example?
<Tonio_> is that a big issues ??? not in my opinion
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes they can
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> honestly, before I got involved with you guys, I presumed that the packages from Kubuntu.org have been tested. and I think that's the assumption of a lot of users, too
<allee> Jucato: there are tested, but not like before a release.  Time is just too short
<Jucato> I guess it would be ok to have some delay in releasing them
<allee> Jucato: AFAIU first they go into packages/kde35x, then testing happens when noting grave shows up kde-stable link is redirected to new repo
<allee> Jucato: packages/kde35x need to be added by hand to sources.list, so you better know what you're doing.  Using packages/kde-stable  should give you some safety.
<Jucato> probably, but not from the upgrades like Dapper to Edgy, as Tonio_ said. (I didn't know you had to remove the kubuntu.org repo...)
<Jucato> although I have it the other way around. I feel much comfortable adding the individual kde35x repos so that I could control which version of KDE I have installed. but that's just me :)
<allee> Jucato: Well, for edgy the kubuntu.org repos will not exists (I assume).  Tonio, or were there problem due to pkg versions?
<Jucato> allee: well at least for KDE itself. Amarok 1.4.4 is already there
<Tonio_> allee: there is no problem, just that if you upgrade to another ubutu version, the kubuntu.org repos are useless
<allee> Jucato: nevertheless amarok 1.4.4 should be build in dapper environment.  amarok  1.4.4 in edgy build in edgy env.
<Jucato> yep
<allee> Jucato: so dapper version should be smaller that edgy version for identical upstream 1.4.4. 
<Jucato> um excuse me. is there any news when or if edgy-commercial will become functional?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - all set for MtView?
<Jucato> ooh.. when's it going to start??
<Tonio_> Lure: yes except I don't find my nintendo DS ;)
<Tonio_> 17 hours in the plane....
<Tonio_> appart from that, everything is ready, yes
<Tonio_> Jucato: it starts on sunday
<Lure> Tonio_: 17 hours? it should be around 11...
<Lure> Tonio_: when do you arrive?
<Jucato> good luck guys! and have fun! :)
<Tonio_> Lure: on saturday 16h30 local time
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, so I should be there sooner (I arrive 11:00)
<Lure> Tonio_: hve morning flight from Orlando (only 6 hours or so ;-))
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning this
<Tonio_> how to go from the airport to the hotel ?
<Tonio_> is there a bus ?
* abattoir says hi to everyone
<Lure> They have mentioned shuttleservice (see e-mail from Canonical) - I will go by rent-a-car (I am traveling with another guy from my company)
<Lure> Tonio_: http://www.supershuttle.com/
* Jucato waves hi to abattoir
<Lure> Tonio_: just exit from the airport and there are several shuttle services - they cost $40-50 to Sunnyvale (taxi is $100, so if there are others it is better and cheaper option)
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe check the arrival times from that spreadsheet
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Lure> Tonio_: disclaimer: prices are from my head from 2000 ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I may not be the only one so I'll have to check out
<Tonio_> Lure: 100$ by taxi ???
<Tonio_> how many kilometers from the airport the hotel is ?
<Lure> Tonio_: 30 mi
<Lure> Tonio_: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&saddr=sfo&daddr=910+E+Fremont+Ave,+sunnyvale,+ca&ie=UTF8&z=11&om=1
<Tonio_> Lure: and that is 100$ ? my god !
<Tonio_> even more expensive than in paris
<Riddell> mm, I should find dollars
<Lure> Tonio_: shuttle is even bigger rip-off - you pay $50 and share a shuttle with 3-8 people and they deliver them on nearest-first basis :-(
<Lure> Tonio_: prices may have dropped after dot-com baloon - I was there just before the splash ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> I'll have a look at how to proceed toonight
<imbrandon> Tonio_, you can take caltrain , that what me and some others that get there about the same time are doing
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's that?
<imbrandon> SF mass stransit , innner city train
<imbrandon> $5 a ride
<imbrandon> and runs all over the city , including from the airport to sunnyvale near the hotel
<imbrandon> lemme get the url
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://www.caltrain.com/caltrain_map.html
<imbrandon> brb , time to pop into the shower
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks, I'm looking at this
<Tonio_> imbrandon: even from SF to sunnyvale
<nixternal> yo yo homeys and homettes!
<Tonio_> imbrandon: seems to be a good plan
<Tonio_> imbrandon: do you have informations on how to go from the airport to the train ?
<imbrandon> there is a station at the airport
<imbrandon> on level 3
<jeroenvrp> ok who can I beat
<jeroenvrp> slap
<jeroenvrp> please make sure that the alsamixer settings have all switches OFF
<jeroenvrp> by default
<nixternal> you can try me, but more than likely i will just turn and run, grab an exploding laptop battery, and then anhilate you  ;)
<jeroenvrp> took me an hour to fix a no sound volume problem - solution: headphone and jack sense switches had be turned off to make it work - this is also default on the lice vd, so I also had no sound of there
<jeroenvrp> sorry I had to get it out :-)
<zMott> Riddell: have they fix the bugs in sky2 ethernet driver
<crimsun> that's not a mixer bug. Tell me your ``lspci -nv''.
<crimsun> ^^ jeroenvrp 
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: thats a long list
<crimsun> yes, pastebin it, please
<jeroenvrp> but allthough a sound card doesnt like that, just turn all those options off, so people who need it, can turn it on whenever the wish
<jeroenvrp> ok I pastebin it
<crimsun> jeroenvrp: that's not the solution, and there's a specific reason I need your lspci -nv.
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: wheres the pastebin link in the topic
<crimsun> jeroenvrp: I'll also need your ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<crimsun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: no problem
<jeroenvrp> btw. I have 2 pc's with iternal VIA sound cards - they both seem to have this problem
<jeroenvrp> uno momento
<crimsun> again, it's a codec problem
<crimsun> we can work around it in the ac97_codec init
<crimsun> it's definitely a bug in the hardware
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: I agree, but it should be easier when all thos mostly unused switches were off
<crimsun> no, that's not the solution, as I've stated :)
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30068/
<crimsun> actually if you have lspci -nv and tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat for both machines, that would be great
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: ok, that one is the cheaper internal one 
<jeroenvrp> now I will do my own PC
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30069/
<crimsun> ok, hang 10 mins please
<jeroenvrp> np
<jeroenvrp> thanks for your help anyway
<jeroenvrp> allthough all sound is working, I hope someone else will not have this in the future
<crimsun> I'm fixing it now in alsa-driver
<crimsun> well, hacking around it, at least
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: great
<jeroenvrp> !
<crimsun> which two models are these?
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: oh btw: it worked in dapper
<jeroenvrp> but I didnt checked those switches
<jeroenvrp> in dapper
<crimsun> well, one of them already exists in ac97_patch.c
<crimsun> 0x104380b0, /* Asus A7V8X-MX */
<crimsun> I added that last year
<crimsun> I just need to shift these to the correct codec
<Tonio_> imbrandon: perfect, thanks for the tip
<imbrandon> :)
<zMott> Riddell: are you in
<crimsun> jeroenvrp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-November/001169.html
<nixternal> imbrandon: what is the easiest way to play mp3s from a win box over the net on amarok?
<nixternal> the smb stuff doesn't work iirc
<imbrandon> daap server ( iTunes ) on the win box OR 
<imbrandon> smb ( i've never had probelms as long as the smb is read/write )
<nixternal> k..let me check
<imbrandon> OR shoutcast from the winbox and listen to the stream
<imbrandon> heya el
<el> huhu imbrandon 
<francesco> hello
<Riddell> hi francesco 
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: thanks
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: can you get my hostname out of the discription?
<zMott> would kopete replace konversation ?
<apokryphos> why would it?
<apokryphos> Kopete's not great for IRC at all
<zMott> just asking to see that if we can have one app to do it all.
<apokryphos> they've done that in Ubuntu (no xchat, just gaim), but I don't think it was, or is, a good idea
<apokryphos> both kopete and gaim aren't great with IRC
<zMott> hmm
<zMott> i know about gaim, file sharing or downloading does not work.
<zMott> having a unified app, for multi-chat protocols is nice...
<apokryphos> as long as given protocols aren't neglected, yes
<zMott> how true
<zMott> well irc aol are most common
<zMott> or most used
<apokryphos> they are, and Konversation is the superior IRC client, so that should be used by default on Kubuntu (I think)
<zMott> it is...
<zMott> however, like to keep it simple less is more.
<zMott> and if kopete is not going to do irc in full, then that protocol should be removed,
<zMott> and we should only use konversation.
<ulaas> how can i find who is dealing with kdevelop packages in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> not convinced that it should be *removed* since some people still use it
<apokryphos> ulaas: check out the package info
<zMott> using a app, that is half good as you mention, does not make since
<zMott> it should be all good in that area.
<apokryphos> that's a suggestion to forward to Kopete developers
<zMott> do you have a link or irc channel..pls
<apokryphos> but they might not take kindly to you telling them that their app is not good :)
<ulaas> so it is jeremy Laine.
<zMott> I know.. but someone has to tell you about the pot hole in the road right ?
<apokryphos> ulaas: no... http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kdevelop/kdevelop_3.3.4-1ubuntu2/changelog
<apokryphos> zMott: some people like Kopete for IRC
<apokryphos> there are many IRC clients for KDE, each which may well serve different needs
<apokryphos> ksirc, kvirc, to name two others
<zMott> needs, are based on the fact, if the app, can do it all
<zMott> aka: novice setting, to advance settings..
<zMott> not just throw a little menu item and call a gui
<apokryphos> no app has it all
<zMott> xchat
<zMott> mIRC
<zMott> bitch-X
<apokryphos> xchat doesn't have kvirc integration, neither does mirc :P
<apokryphos> *KDE integration
<zMott> was talking about kvirc
<zMott> talking about irc
<apokryphos> I am too, I meant to say kde
<zMott> however, yes, they can't do multi-protocols
<zMott> that why its needed.
<zMott> one app, 
<zMott> not two
<apokryphos> one app for things isn't always better either
<apokryphos> take for example KDE moving away from browser+file-manager Konqueror in KDE 4
<apokryphos> anyhow, I must shoot off now, see you
<zMott> oh, kde 4
<zMott> heard that is going to be a killer
<zMott> later
<Riddell> I expect konqueror to remain much the same in KDE 4
<zMott> Riddell: so it not going to change they way konqueror works.
<zMott> tks
<zMott> later
<Tonio_> Riddell: had a look at the kwallet patch ?
<Tonio_> I tested it here and I can confirm it resolves the issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope, URL?
<fdoving> Riddell: For kde4libs i had to change the kdelibs5-dev Depends on libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy to libqt4-dev to make kdepimlibs build. as kdepimlibs has builddepends on kdelibs5-dev AND libqt4-dev. libqt4-dev conflicts with -kdecopy.
<fdoving> And the two rm lines in the rules file for kde4base makes problems here.
<fdoving> had to remove them too.
<Kryczek> Tonio_: can I have a look at the patch too? out of curiosity
<Kryczek> (of how can somebody screw up password management :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/35
<Kryczek> Tonio_: heh, really looks like we're putting his work to the trash :)
<Riddell> fdoving: yes that's right, sorry I just didn't rebuild the source after changing those two
<ryanakca> hmm... what can I do to help now that edgy is out? (I can't really code, and I'm not the greatest at artwork, even though I don't mind it (I think it's a bit early for that anywais), and I dislike bug triaging)... 
<Kryczek> hmmm
<Riddell> Tonio_: that won't get into -updates, it's too large to be understood
<Kryczek> ryanakca: create new themes for usplash :p
<ryanakca> Kryczek: how?
<Riddell> ryanakca: once feisty is open for general use you can do merges and syncs with debian
<ryanakca> what color?
<Kryczek> ryanakca: well, from what I read
<jdong> a pbuilder question....
<n8k99> i know it'ss possible my computer is hosed but Powermanager keeps cycling between battery inserted and battery removed
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<Kryczek> right now it's only possible to change the colors
<jdong> is there any workaround for the "Session management error: Could not open network socket" errors during pbuilder builds?
<jdong> it doesn't break anything, but does significantly slow down a build
<Kryczek> ryanakca: but personally I'd like to be able to have cool splash images at boot such as the ones of gensplash
<Kryczek> not just change the fg/bg colors of the default ubuntu splash :|
<Kryczek> ryanakca: but it's only an idea, I suppose there are other more important things that you could do :)
<ryanakca> Kryczek: is that idea on +specs somewheres?
<ryanakca> Kryczek: yeah, playing armagetron advanced is getting kindof dull :)
* ryanakca wonders if he'll manage convincing he's teacher to let him learn c++ instead of just sitting there and twiddling his thumbs in computer class... powerpoint, excel, word and publisher are all boring...
<ryanakca> meh, Riddell, lemme know when feisty is open :) 
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm sure the community will be buzzing when it does
<Riddell> ooh, bling new wiki.kubuntu.org
<fdoving> nice.
<ryanakca> sweet... wiki looks much better now... 'grats kwwii and whoever else fixed it up :)
<seaLne> i like the header, not entirely sure about the buttons yet :)
<seaLne> tabs rather
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-04
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/35
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry I left the computer
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, and it's too big to go into -updates
<Riddell> at least remove the translation and Makefile.in changes
<Riddell> but preferably test the changes to each file and see which one is the culprit
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Riddell> g'day sport
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late for this now, I'll do that in the US
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I've prepared feisty packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: any news from mornfall ? he doesn't come here anymore
<Kryczek> Tonio_: he's on #kde-devel
<Kryczek> i mean, these days :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: yes I know, but he used to be here too for more than a year
<Riddell> he wants to get round to adept stuff but hasn't the motivation yet
<Kryczek> Tonio_: invite him back
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> mind he also has uni and a job
<Hobbsee> which really does get in the way of things, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho I know that was not a criticize, just wanted to get infos, that'll all
<nixternal> imbrandon: you around at all?
<imbrandon> barely 
<nixternal> heh
<imbrandon> wasup?
<nixternal> quicky
<nixternal> whats the status of you pushing koffice?  you still pushing for it?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> its a topic for mtv
<imbrandon> why?
<nixternal> ok..just so you know..im getting my hands on OASIS standard testing templates
<imbrandon> great email me the info
<imbrandon> if you would
<imbrandon> i'll check it on the plane or in mtv
<nixternal> we already know, that koffice needs a lot of work yet to pass the tests i guess..and they are working on it ;)
<nixternal> i think the big issues are with presentation based software right now
<imbrandon> thats fine, the major thing does itr work well enough for day to day use
<nixternal> kword is keeping up test wise, but custom stuff isn't working just great yet..and the issues with ms office garbage
<nixternal> it works great for day to day use, but don't do any special formatting and send it to a person using ms office
<nixternal> back and forth between koffice and OOo is fine...
<nixternal> i have been trying to use it more and more each day
<nixternal> but by the time feisty comes out, im guessing they will have a much better grasp on everything
<imbrandon> yup yup, ok i'm headed out, cyall in mtv
<nixternal> ;syrt
<nixternal> later rather
<nixternal> lol
<crimsun> jeroenvrp: no, sorry. 
<nixternal> hrmm..amarok no play ogg for me ;(
<Mez> nixternal, did you just install the codecs to make it play Mp3?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it won't play an ogg stream
<Mez> nixternal, it did that to me too... and after trying to play them a few (around 20-30) times, it just worked (a couple of reboots later_
<nixternal> nm..it isn't an ogg issue..it is a 'the linux link tech show'
<nixternal> im willing to bet feedburner is providing some issue
<nixternal> the postinst and prerm scripts aren't all that great are they ;)
<nixternal> the app AcetoneISO uses the default Edgy wallpaper, interestng
<fdoving> Riddell: do you manage kde4 debian/ directories in bzr or some vcs somewhere?
<fdoving> anyone else had problems with pycentral? I can't remove packages from it. "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remove_byte_code'" even google isn't usefull for this.
<Hobbsee> for something like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/70216 is that an invalid bug?  if its' a config file problem...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70216 in meta-kde "Multimedia keys not working on old profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
* Hobbsee kicks pbuilder, and wonders why it doesnt wrok
<Hobbsee> work, even
<Mez> Hobbsee, how does it "not work"
<Hobbsee> Mez: see -motu
<Mez> what package has qt3to4 in ?
<abattoir> Mez: libqt4-dev
<Mez> abattoir, found it ;) now I need to downgrade mesa ;)
<abattoir> Mez: oh, only saw your message now :)
<Mez> tis ok ;)
<Mez> yt anyways
<Mez> party in #katapult - new release being made as we speak
<Mez> claydoh, hello
<claydoh> hi Mez
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Mez] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Kubuntu Edgy rocks! | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Katapult 0.3.1.4 parteh in #katapult
-Mez:#kubuntu-devel- Katapult parteh for the upcoming (in about 20 mins) release of Katapult 0.3.1.4 in #katapult - come join
<claydoh> bbiab
<fdoving> hmm.. spam :] 
<Mez> ;)
<fdoving> can it execute commands now? 
<Mez> fdoving, no - that'll be in 0.4
<fdoving> ok.
<Hawkwind> Ughhhhhhh @ the wallop messages to the entire channel.  How annoying
<fdoving> toma: do you plan to add next/previous message shortcut keys to mailody? Preferably configurable with configure shortcuts.
<fdoving> i know i can use right and left but i'm used to + and -.
<fdoving> go to next unread, is also a nice feature.
* Mez -> food
<toma> fdoving: i'll make them configurable
<toma> next unread is also high on my list
<fdoving> toma: great. thank you :)
<toma> fdoving: can you check something for me?
<fdoving> toma: sure.
<toma> fdoving: can you close, mailody, start it and click on a header
<toma> does that initiate a drag immediatly?
<toma> seems like the first single click on the first header you click after the start initates a drag for me
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> I have to expand my inbox in the mailbox tree to get any header to click on.
<toma> ah, and if you expand that and click on a folder,and on a header?
<fdoving> Can I somehow tell it to start in my inbox of choice? 
<toma> not yet
<fdoving> yes. that's what I have to do. And when I do that, I don't experience the drag.
<toma> ok
<toma> does it crash as often as it does for me?
<fdoving> It has issues with huge imap folders.
<toma> i   
<toma> know ;-)
<fdoving> And I really would love to see folder/mailbox subscription.
<fdoving> as i have alot of old trash laying around in their folders. :)
<toma> would a simple 'hide function' do for you?
<toma> i'll have a look anyhow
<toma> thanks for the feedback
<toma> bbl
<fdoving> hide would do it for me, it's basically what it's about. (i think).
<fdoving> toma: something else i use quite often. is right-click on a folder -> 'mark all messages as read'. That would be usefull to me.
<toma> yes
<toma> i want that as well
<fdoving> I like the per-mailbox new mail notification.
<fdoving> More usefull than 'You have 123412342134 new mails'
<toma> fdoving: good that you like it, i'm still figuring out if this is the best way
<toma> buti think i'll keep it this way for now
<toma> i'm a bit reluctant to make a systray icon
<fdoving> If you somehow can make it say in a userfriendly way that you have 1 new mail in folder A, and 2 new mails in folder B, that would be very very, usefull.
<fdoving> like, in the same popup.
<toma> you mean the diff between the last popup?
<fdoving> hmm.. no.
<fdoving> more like 'You have 1 new mail in kubuntu-devel and 2 in kubuntu-bugs'
<fdoving> for example.
<toma> ah
<toma> more natural language
<fdoving> Not neccessarily.
<fdoving> I just want to know where the new mail is.
<toma> it says so
<toma> it should read 'You now have 1 new message in core-devel'
<toma> or something like that
<fdoving> it does.
<fdoving> let's say we check for new mail every X minutes. Then a popup telling me that I have 1 new mail in mailbox1 and 2 new mails in mailbox2' would be usefull.
<fdoving> instead of one popup per mailbox.
<toma> ah
<toma> it should do that
<toma> the popup is there for 5 seconds
<toma> if in that time another mailbox is checked and new messages are found
<toma> it will add another line to the popup
<fdoving> Ah.. great :)
<toma> keep a couple of new messages in a couple of boxes and restart mailody
<toma> you can see it then
<fdoving> yes. it's exactly what i want :)
<fdoving> next, is a ignore-list.
<toma> ignore list?
<fdoving> list of mailboxes not to send notifications for.
<toma> turn off the check mail function ;-)
<toma> for that box
<fdoving> could probably be combined with the 'hide/subscribe' feature.
<toma> if you dont check it, no popup will appear
<toma> (unless you explicitly open the folder)
<fdoving> ah.. it's a checkbox.
<fdoving> nice, then it's perfect :)
<toma> YYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH
<fdoving> :)
<toma> the checkbox is a bit not obvious
<toma> but i've not had a good idea how to fix that
<toma> same for delete/undelete
<fdoving> is it possible to make a progressbar for fetching mail/headers?
<fdoving> syncing folders etc.
<toma> yes, but i first want to finalise the way it works now
<fdoving> add it to the wishlist :)
<toma> i'm thinking of a rewrite of the communication betwen imap and the interface
<toma> because now a resync will sometimes get you double entries
<toma> i want to fix that
<toma> its on my todo list
<toma> same for the slow deletion of multiple messages
<toma> select all
<toma> etc
<toma> zoom in for html view
<fdoving> Hiding mailboxes, and work with huge mailboxes are the two features i'm missing the most.
<toma> what are your problems with lasrge boxes?
<fdoving> mailody just crashes using 95+% cpu, i've left it working for hours on mailboxes with 12000-13000 mails.
<fdoving> not getting anywhere.
<fdoving> <1000 works nicely.
<toma> crashing while not doing anything or when you click on an header?
<toma> message
<fdoving> the headers doesn't appear.
<toma> exactly
<fdoving> crashing while fetching headers or something.
<toma> thats what i'm working on now
<toma> it also happens when switching between messages fast on small folders
<allee> Hi toma 
<toma> hi allee
<allee> is 'check new mail' recursive?  I've checked my INBOX an now I get infos about new mail in spam (sub)folder ;)
<fdoving> bbl. kid going to sleep.
<allee> fdoving: good luck!
<toma> allee: no, it should not be
<toma> can you check if the checkbox is on for that folder?
<allee> toma: no they are not selected
<allee> toma: I clicked on one of my spam folders (now folderlist update seem to happen in background: aka now new mail# in (xx) right to folder name.  When (xx) is added I also get a passive popup that informs me about the new mails
<allee> s/now new/no new/
<toma> can you remove the '//' of line ~1280 '//kdDebug() << "Checkmail for: " << mb << endl'  of qmawidget.cpp
<toma> and see what the output is
<toma> I'm not sure about the passive popup when you open a folder
<toma> it's kind of hard to remove it
<allee> toma: maybe but it makes not sense IMHO. When I select a folder I see that there are new messages, no need to get a reminder ;)
<toma> but
<toma> when you have selected a folder and go and do something else in an other app
<toma> do you want to get notified?
<toma> for new mail in that folder
<allee> mhmm, I never missed it lemme think about about it
<toma> join the club ;-)
<yacoob> Greetings. Is there a way to fiddle with already installed package fields?
<allee> yacoob: you are asking for trouble
<yacoob> allee, possibly. For knowledge first, then it may bring me troubles :)
<fdoving> yacoob: yes, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yacoob> situation is: I grabbed a rebuild deb from web to make Picard instal cleanly. Same version number as in kubuntu, so update is pending. I put it on hold, but it doesn't make adept's icon go away :)
<fdoving> as allee said, it's asking for trouble.
<fdoving> bumping the version in the file, should be ok.
<yacoob> and that's exactly what I want to do, if I'd new about adept behaviour, I'd bump it before dpkg -i
<allee> toma: mhm does one need --enable-debug=full to get kdebug to write stuff out?
<allee> --enable-debug is on but I got 3 popups and no output on konsole
<yacoob> voila, done. Thanks :)
<toma> allee: hmmm enable-debug should do iirc, but i only use full
<fdoving> allee: thanks for the good luck. so far so good. :)
<allee> :)  I know it can be a fight :)
<yacoob> speaking of which, does reportbug work in [k] ubuntu too, or there's some other tool?
* yacoob is debian convert
<ryanakca> would it be possible to somehow have ctrl-alt-num(+)/num(-) enabled in feisty? *eyes the +specs in the topic*
<allee> ryanakca: as long as these shortcuts don't use randr, they make no sense IMHO
<dudanogueira> hello there! im recording the klettres sounds for pt-br, and would like to test them. So i want to know where the files are, for making a similar structure and to test my recordings. can anyone help me with this task?
<ryanakca> allee: xrandr makes my screen go funny... that's why I'm interested in ctrl-alt-num(+)/num(-)... it used to be enabled.. and it would be usefull in times like this where my Monitor & Display in system settings gets broken
<ryanakca> dudanogueira: no clue... you'd probably be better off asking in #kde-devel
<dudanogueira> ryanakca, is there a way for knowing what files klettres coping and for where?
<dudanogueira> like, aptitude showfiles klettres :P
<dudanogueira> like: /usr/share/klettres...
<ryanakca> oh... download the .deb, and then use mc to view them :)
<fdoving> ryanakca: you can map them to execute 'xrandr -s something'.. 
<fdoving> for the keys.. that is.
<ryanakca> fdoving: in xorg.conf? It was set in there iirc
<ryanakca> ctrl-alt-+ went to the next highest resolution and looped, and ctrl-alt-(-) went in the other directin
<ryanakca> + = num+, (-) = num-
<fdoving> ryanakca: that doesn't use randr,afaik.
<ryanakca> it doesn't
<fdoving> that's the point. using randr is better.
<ryanakca> that's why I'm interested in it.. randr messes up my screen (I end up with green and black vertical stripes, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything, can't switch to vt, pull the plug type thing)
<fdoving> did you set DontZap in xorg.conf ? 
<allee> fdoving: but I've never seen randr working with external monitor on laptops (that when _I_ could make use of it) :)
<allee> s/:)/:(/  
<ryanakca> I often need to change the resolution after playing bzflag, because bzflag crashes and doesn't put the resolution back...
<fdoving> allee: I use it now.
<ryanakca> fdoving: no...
<toma> allee: can the port settings be a hidden setting? 
<allee> toma: no problem for me.
<toma> like you can override it like setting the smtpserver as 'smtp.provider.de:33'
<allee> toma: oh, but then it would be shown in the dialog (more never-be-documented setting that hidden)
<toma> tooltip can hold the construction
<fdoving> allee: i can change from 1024x768-clone mode, to 1024x768+1024x768, or 1024x768+1280x1024 as i use most of the time my external monitor is connected. only problem can be some DPI settings when I change from 1024+1280 back to only the laptop screen at 1024.
<toma> i dont want to clutter the settings with settings that are weird
<allee> toma: but that's fine.  I've thought myself already about parsing smtp server setting for :[0-9] +$
<fdoving> toma: does the mail in 'all' include everything, or just the mailboxes you select to checkmail in? 
<toma> should do all, but i'm suspecting a bug somewhere
<fdoving> the hide/subscribe feature would need to exclude those folders from all too, atleast.
<allee> fdoving: my laptop has 1400x1050 and some beamers don't like this.  Maybe I should try edgy if it works now to switch to 1024x768
<toma> the counts are off 
<ryanakca> fdoving: should I have?
<fdoving> allee: what driver do you use? ati?
<allee> fdoving: radeon
<fdoving> allee: non-fglrx-radeon? 
<allee> fdoving: I'm no game freak. So I was always happy with opensource driver
<fdoving> me too.
<fdoving> that's a good thing for this.
<fdoving> I have a MergeFB setup that works.
<fdoving> I can put my xorg.conf online if you want to look at it.
<allee> fdoving: of course. that would be nice!
<fdoving> allee: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/xorg.conf
<yacoob> allright... can anyone explain me this behaviour of konsole?
<yacoob> less somefile, press q. The screen gets cleared and I see the prompt. Back with my xterm, after quitting less I had current view of file still on the screen above.
<allee> fdoving: thx
<yacoob> asked in #kde, and folks' experiences are varied, so it's either an option, or a compile-time flag
<allee> yacoob: when I use less and 'q' it, I see the screen just like before I started less
<allee> yacoob: diff is more in TERM, pty settings (I more or less sure ;)
<yacoob> allee, exactly the behaviour here.
<yacoob> but I vaguely remember I played with xterm resources back then to get such state...
<allee> yacoob: I tried xterm and it's same as in konsole (and I never played with xterm resources)
<allee> well, not since I use KDE :)
<fdoving> yacoob: less -X somefile.txt
<fdoving> make an alias.
<ryanakca> packaging question: do all games in main, universe or multiverse have to be installed to /usr/games ? and would it be a bug if they aren't?
<fdoving> toma: i'm officialy a mailody fan. i enabled 'checkmail' on my huge folders, and it somehow just fixed itself. doesn't crash, and I have the headers :)
<toma> fdoving: hehe ;-) cool
* toma is happy
* fdoving replaces the kmail shortcut
<fdoving> toma: one more thing.. multiple identities.
<toma> fdoving: on the list ;-)
<toma> but not so entensive as kmail
<fdoving> and maybe, default reply from each folder. (if it's easy).
<toma> i just need to send out with a different email address
<toma> default reply?
<fdoving> yes, for example in mailbox 'work' i would like to reply with my 'email@work.com'
<toma> ah, ok, nice idea
<fdoving> and for all ubuntu mailinglists i would like to reply with the ubuntu.com address. etc.
<allee> toma: maybe share identities with kmail?  would be nice. Saves lot of (re)typing
<fdoving> share/import once.
<toma> allee: well there is a central KDE class for it
<toma> allee: as fasr as i saw kmail did not use that
<toma> allee: so i'm not sure what to do
<allee> toma: for one or for several identities?
<yacoob> fdoving, ha, thanks!
<toma> allee: several
<yacoob> (but surely, there was something in the terminal settings... :)
<allee> toma: use the class!  And bug kmail to use it for KDE4!!!!
<toma> allee: yep, i hear you are good at buggin people ;-)
<allee> toma: I always failed in kmails case ;)
<toma> me too
<allee> toma: too many people pester the devels ;)
<toma> allee: kmime has switched to lgpl, removed all references to knode, etc
<toma> allee: do i need to copy that?
<allee> toma: what counts is the kmime code ( (c) and license in mailody.
<allee> toma: but because mailody is GPL is makes no diff it kmine is GPL or LGPL
<allee> s/it/if/
<toma> allee: exactly what i thought, i'll leave it as it is now
<allee> BUT :) it all kmime files use now a consistent license it makes life of pkgers easier and save some space in debian/copyright
<fdoving> Riddell: kde4 pacakges buildt for ppc at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/ppc/edgy/kde-3.80.2-ppc/ - I did not include the origs as my upload is slow, and they are already present at kubuntu.org
<fdoving> .. and i'm to lazy to wget them on the server.
<toma> allee: its your call, it is done for kde4 already, so its pretty easy to port back to mailody
<allee> toma: #$%! rebuild svn deb pkg with debug=full and still nothing on konsole when I get the passive popup about new mails :(
<toma> check your .xsession-errors in your ~
* allee wonders if  You received NN new mail (MMM total) in <folder-name>
<allee> toma: nothing (as expected) because I started mailody from console (not via k-menu)
<toma> allee: hmm, strange
<allee> ^^ NN is the number of new mails arrived between the last/current new mail check
<toma> allee: i dont like that, that means you have to read all popups
<allee> toma: I check debuild's .build file.  Maybe they do something nasty ;)
<toma> or make the text longer
<allee> toma: Isn't the popup displayed to read it ;)
<toma> allee: well, you dont have to read it every time
<fdoving> allee: do you have a script to easily make mailody svn debs? 
<toma> for example when you are fetching coffee
<allee> toma: well, reason is I've lots of mail folder with pending new mail.  So msg like digikam-devel has 157 msg is not very informative
<allee> fdoving: no.  But it's easy.  use KDE svn checkout. In playground pim. checkout alioth pkg-kde/kde-extras/mailody/trunk/debian
<toma> allee: hmm, i dont see an advantage when displaying the amount of new mails since last mail check
<allee> then call debuild -i && sudo debi
<fdoving> allee: ah, you have it on alioth.
<allee> yeap. See wiki KubuntuKDEExtras
<allee> toma: yeah, right. maybe better disable 'new mail check' for such folders
<toma> allee: yes. If there is a wish with a lot of votes, i'll make it, i'm not really against it
<toma> my workflow is probably not everyoines workflow
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-05
<toma> allee: svn up, you can now indicate the port number
<allee> toma: cool
<toma> hi el
<el> hey toma 
<toma> el: do you know if usability people have time for Mailody?
<el> toma, not sure. best write an email to the kde-usability list. 
<toma> allright
<el> toma, and ask in #openusability (but rather during daytime) :)
<fdoving> toma: i cleaned up my mailbox, removed some directories, and such. Can't get mailody to re-read the mailbox list.
<toma> fdoving: ah, i thought i saw that as well
<fdoving> 'get mailbox list' doesn't remove the removed mailboxes.
<toma> indeedy
<toma> that would mean that i have to delete the stored messages as well, right?
<fdoving> the local messages, yes.
<allee> toma: your smtp server seem to have problems (verified with kmail). I don't feel like investigating so I test the smtp port feature later.
<fdoving> 'sync mailbox with server' makes duplicates 
<allee> nite
<fdoving> nite allee.
<toma> allee: nite
<fdoving> the duplicates disappear if you select another mailbox, and then re-select the one with the duplicates.
<toma> fdoving: mark all as read is now committed
<fdoving> nice.
* fdoving svn ups.
<toma> fdoving: the duplicates issues will be in the part that i will rewrite soon
<fdoving> ok, doesn't bother me much. just tested the sync feature.
<fdoving> nite.
<fdoving> deb is building. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to test the new feature :)
<fdoving> is sendt mail automatically saved somewhere, or does everything go away after send? 
* fdoving would like to select the folder/mailbox (remote) to save sendt mail to.
<fdoving> preferably one per identity.
<toma> fdoving: it is saved in the folder you used to start the composer
<toma> fdoving: fetch folder list is now working as it should
<fdoving> very nice. I'll have to cancel the build-deb process and restart it then.
<toma> ;-)
<toma> imho it makes no sense at all to store send mail in a separate folder
<fdoving> you're probably right.
<toma> you would always want to store it with the original
<fdoving> It's something i've always done. but I can see the nonsense.
<fdoving> did you commit the fetch-folder change? 
<toma> yes
<fdoving> does #mailody exist? 
<toma> no, i'm misusing #rsibreak mostly
<toma> i probably be better registering it 
<fdoving> ok. I'll join you there then. been sliiigthly offtopic in here the last ~4 hours :)
<jsgotangco> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Free Icecream in the Googleplex | Kubuntu Edgy rocks! | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Katapult 0.3.1.4 parteh in #katapult
<Hobbsee> Please ask Spads to configure your VOIP registration, and see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Free Icecream in the Googleplex | Kubuntu Edgy rocks! | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Katapult 0.3.1.4 parteh in #katapult  | Please ask Spads to configure your VOIP registration in #canonical-sysadmin and see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> ooh, new pyqt
<fdoving> basket 0.6 is nice.
<fdoving> and bzr-builddeb is very nice.
<seaLne> fdoving: you seen the debs i made on revu and up on basket website?
<fdoving> seaLne: yes, I got those. You're missing dh_makeshlibs
<seaLne> ah
<fdoving> fyi :)
<seaLne> ta
<seaLne> still seems to work ... :)
<seaLne> its one of those dangerous things to miss
<fdoving> it does, but it does not run ldconfig in the postinst script.
<fdoving> and one more thing i noticed.
<fdoving> the md5sum of your orig.tar.gz didn't match the upstream tar.gz
<seaLne> he changes the tgzs with updates and dosen't change the version which is annoying
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> that's annoying. 
<fdoving> shoud add a -n then. 0.6.0-1 and so on.
<seaLne> i hadn't realised there had been any changes since those packages, i'll check again when feisty opens and make another package then
<seaLne> is udsmtv utc-8?
<fdoving> dont know.
<fdoving> bbl.
<blackmoon> how can i change the text color in the kubuntu boot? The blue text is too dark and unredable...
<Viper550> edgy or dapper?
<blackmoon> Viper550: edgy
<Viper550> you'll need to modify the usplash theme
<blackmoon> Viper550: for the text line? are you shure?
<Viper550> yes, but the new system for theming on Edgy is a bit more flexible. I suggest you ask kwwii if he comes by, he made that splash and can help you out
<blackmoon> Viper550: oh, ok i'll ask to kwwii when he will come
<fdoving> blackmoon: it's pictures. get the source of 'kubuntu-default-settings' take a look at the stuff in usplash/
<blackmoon> fdoving: ok, thanks
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> it seems no one the answer on this question:
<jeroenvrp> how to hide or disable the 'hibernate computer' button, when I log off in kde?
<fdoving> Riddell: do you keep your pkg-kde branch of KDE kubuntu packaging up2date or do you manage it elsewere?
<jeroenvrp> please does someone has the answer!?
<abattoir> jeroenvrp: i think you'll need to 'remove' the patch which adds that, nothing straightforward afaik
<jeroenvrp> abattoir: remove the patch? That means recompile?
<abattoir> jeroenvrp: from what i understand of it, yes
<jeroenvrp> this is madness
<abattoir> jeroenvrp: i'm not a 100% sure, but someone'd correct me if i'm wrong
<jeroenvrp> I have 2 PC's with Kubuntu and they both do not need it and hibernate is not stable enoogh to really use for a desktop
<jeroenvrp> they both are on 24/h day, so this option is very dangereous
<jeroenvrp> Bug #70454
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70454 in Ubuntu "Not an option to hide or disable the "Hibernate computer" button in the logout screen of KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70454
<gnomefreak> are the kubuntu repos for koffice down?
<Riddell> fdoving: it's not really up to date
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Free Smoothies in the Googleplex | http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/uds-mtv/2006-11-05/ | Kubuntu Edgy rocks! | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Katapult 0.3.1.4 parteh in #katapult  | Please ask Spads to configure your VOIP registration in #canonical-sysadmin and see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
* Mez -> food
<jeroenvrp> #70481
<jeroenvrp> Bug #70481
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70481 in kdebase "Pressing cancel or 'end current session' will both close the session and will give a crash (only when logout options are disabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70481
<mhb> jeroenvrp: and? 
<jeroenvrp> mhb: what you mean
<mhb> jeroenvrp: need it fixed? confirmed?
<jeroenvrp> mhb: both
<mhb> jeroenvrp: I'll try to reproduce it
<jeroenvrp> mhb: thanks, hopefully I wrote it down clearly enough
<jeroenvrp> proberly its related to bug 70454
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70454 in Ubuntu "Not an option to hide or disable the "Hibernate computer" button in the logout screen of KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70454
<jeroenvrp> a workarounf is to not offer logout options
<jeroenvrp> but that produces the other bug
<jeroenvrp> mhb: maybe you have to press twice on cancel
<mhb> jeroenvrp: hmm ... the same crash as in your description here
<jeroenvrp> mhb: thats great news and not so great news
<mhb> yep
<mhb> it's actually good news ... the first step is getting the bug confirmed :o) I'll try to do look into it a bit more, but I have some other stuff to do (and it's not exactly bug-hunting season, you know)
<mhb> jeroenvrp: seems it was a duplicate (and there is a patch available - thank Lure)
<Lure> mhb: true, and I am sorry for this stupid bug ;-)
<Riddell> kkk
<nixternal> [14:08:42]  <Riddell> kkk
<nixternal> ^^ Riddell, be careful doing that in the United States
<Mez> nixternal, lol
<nixternal> wow, especially being white with a foreign accent, they will think he is the leader ;)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<nixternal> if anyone is in the "Kubuntu VOIP Solution" meeting, don't forget about KPhone, of which I added to the wiki
<nixternal> heh, right as i pressed enter they said something about it
<Lure_> nixternal: I mentioned it here, the problem (from Tonio_) is it is unmaintained (last vers nov 2004)
<nixternal> there are new releases from last month
<nixternal> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47742
<nixternal> 2 months ago Lure_
<nixternal> yes, they now have a team of devs, it seems the old site has been removed and now it is sourceforge
<Lure_> [15:32]  <nixternal> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47742
<nixternal> ya Lure, i heard you mention it ;)  i haven't messed with it just yet, because i was under the impression it was old as well, until i went to the website about 15 minutes before your BoF started
<Lure> nixternal: are you listening our talks?
<nixternal> yup
<Tonio_> hey nixternal
<nixternal> hiya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> nixternal: thanks for the link
<nixternal> no problem
<Tonio_> I though kphone wasn't maintained
<nixternal> ya, i thought the same until i decided to look at some info today, and noticed they have a new dev team
<nixternal> im using it to listen to you all now..it works great, very simple to use
<nixternal> im using the one from the repos
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i can hear kphone rings
<fdoving> Riddell: do you manage it somewhere else in bzr/svn? do you want patches? debdiffs? I have attached a few patches to some bugs. small fixes mainly. bug 67610 and bug 59059
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67610 in kdebase "Typing error in a script for Khelpcenter" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59059 in kdeedu "Spelling error in KVocTrain (Vocabulary Trainer) app." [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59059
<Riddell> fdoving: I don't keep them in revision control
<fdoving> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> fdoving: poke me with those patches in a couple of weeks when I start doing the merges
<Riddell> fdoving: actually you could probably send those to debian
<Riddell> fdoving: poke fabo or allee when they're around
<fdoving> Riddell: one is fixed in debian, the other is kubuntu specific.
<fdoving> 59059 is fixed in debian, 67610 is introduced in a kubuntu patch.
* Mez -> work
<mhb> um ... what's the current time at the uds-mtv?
<mhb> UTC- how many? 8?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<sebas> mhb: Ity
<sebas> 's currently 14:07 over here
<nixternal> imbrandon: come on, lets rock on KOffice by default!
<mhb> sebas: thanks
<mhb> am I able to just listen to the discussion?
<nixternal> mhb: which discussion?
<sebas> mhb: Well, there is some VOIP thing here, so I suppose yes.
<nixternal> im listening to the "KOffice" one by imbrandon
<sebas> Thing is, I don't know how
<sebas> Ah, nixternal know
<sebas> s
<mhb> nixternal: ok
<mhb> nixternal: I set up the voip account and all
<nixternal> have you gotten an account setup to connect with Ekiga, Twinkle, or KPhone?
<nixternal> oh, ok
<nixternal> which client are you using?
* claydoh votes for koffice!
<mhb> kphone
<claydoh> well my wife does
<nixternal> sweet
<claydoh> she hates MS Office and OOo
<nixternal> 5004@canonical.com
<nixternal> type that in that address bar belwo the 'sip:yourname' and press enter
<nixternal> if you join, unplug your mic
<nixternal> or mute it
<mhb> nixternal: thx
<mhb> nixternal: sure
<nixternal> i think open mics create a crackling sound
<mhb> thanks nix
<nixternal> imbrandon: yes on importing word documents!
<nixternal> they are switching to the XML stuff
<nixternal> argh, who is in the "KOffice" meeting...the one thing with the partnership with Novell and MS, is the office standards, and they are going to be doing hte XML stuff, and creating patches for OOo, which needs to be reciprocated to KOffice
<mhb> nixternal: did you do some optimisations for the kphone codecs or the like? there's a quite lot of background noise for me
<jjesse> which confrence?
<nixternal> i have no background noise, but i did just hear like a fan or a whine just now
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, me too
<nixternal> UDS MTV, KOffice
<mhb> nixternal: it stopped just now
<jjesse> is that on gobby?
<nixternal> mhb, that was someone with an open mic, more than likely a laptop with the built in mic..because I can hear typing as well
<nixternal> jjesse: SIP
<jjesse> nixternal: ah
<nixternal> Kphone, Ekiga, or Twinkle
<nixternal> mhb, do you hear that person typing?
<nixternal> that is our suspect, he/she has a cd-rom in the drive, and they keep accessing it, that or the fan on the computer comes on..and the mic is built into their laptop, so it picks up all the vibration noises
<mhb> nixternal: yes, and the konsole beeps too :o)
<nixternal> haha ya
<nixternal> they hit tab twice, or backspaced to far ;)
<mhb> nixternal: BTW: who's present there? I can recognize imbrandon's arguments, but who next?
<nixternal> imbrandon is all i know
<nixternal> he needs to know that Office 2007 is supporting OASIS now
<jjesse> so how crappy would the confrence be on a non-high speed linK?
<jjesse> on a windows box cna i use skype to connect?
<mhb> jjesse: nope
<nixternal> i don't know jjesse..this is super real time on a cable modem though
<jjesse> hmm
<mhb> jjesse: but there are VOIP clients for Windows
<nixternal> jjesse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
<jjesse> yeah i'm looking for one right now
<nixternal> i think twinkle works on windows???
<nixternal> they aren't a dieing breed in 3rd world countries ;(
<jjesse> hmm
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> g'nite
<mhb> goodnight
<jjesse> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-29
<coreymon77> whats merging?
<Daskreech> the dark side and the rebel forces?
<coreymon77> aha
<coreymon77> now whats it reallu
<coreymon77> really*
<Tm_T> Riddell: yay, I was sleeping, sowwy
<Daskreech> hi Nightrose
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Umm who?
<Nightrose> hey Daskreech ;-) wasup?
<Daskreech> Nightrose: how are you? I grabbed your PDf for the presentations
<Daskreech>  nice lolcat
<Nightrose> hehe I'm fine - just upgraded to gutsy
<Tm_T> Daskreech: just some random idlers without any apparent (good) purpose
<Nightrose> you?
<coreymon77> i upgraded to gutsy last week
<coreymon77> and now have leopard too!
<coreymon77> im happy
<Daskreech> a big cat!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<coreymon77> Daskreech: no, mac os
<uga> coreymon77: I feel so sorry for you
<coreymon77> uga: why?
<uga> coreymon77: cus I care about you, and I can't see you suffering so much, trapped under so much crap osx
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw staff is contacted in this idly matter, I've seen those everywhere so who knows how wide issue it really turns out to be :(
<coreymon77> uga: i have kubuntu too
<coreymon77> uga: its my laptop
<coreymon77> uga: and i like osx
<coreymon77> uga: i like kubuntu too
<uga> coreymon77: yeah well. I hope you manage to get rid of osx soon
<coreymon77> uga: why?
<uga> best wishes
<uga> =)
<coreymon77> uga: i take it you dont like apple much
<uga> coreymon77: it's so complex thing to use ;)
<Daskreech> Ha ha
<coreymon77> uga: meh?
<coreymon77> :S
<uga> one day I'll repeat the story of uga using osx... and you'll find out it's HARD
<uga> but not now, it's late =)
<uga> gnight all
<coreymon77> its not hard for me
<coreymon77> w/e
<Daskreech> haha :)
<coreymon77> Daskreech: im confused...
<Daskreech> I tihnk that may be the pooiint
<coreymon77> ...
 * Jucato yawns and stretches....
 * Daskreech avoids the vortex
<Jucato> :)
<coreymon77> Jucato: good morning
<Jucato> morning/evening
<Jucato> good
<coreymon77> Jucato: its night here
<coreymon77> Jucato: but its morning for you, isnt it?
<Jucato> yep
<seele> finally home.. so tired..
<Jucato> hi seele! how was the fosscamp?
<seele> Jucato: great.. particularly getting to review ubiquity with all the maintainers
<seele> (or most of them)
<Jucato> oh :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, just to let you know kde4 beta4 was tagged on october 26
<coreymon77> Jucato: i have leopard now!
<Jucato> how is it?
<coreymon77> :D
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: Riddel probably knows already. but he's also probably quite busy, this week being UDS
<coreymon77> if thats any indication
<Jucato> hehehe
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> and funniest thing
<CPrgmSwR2> coreymon77: how is leopard
<coreymon77> for the new finder
<coreymon77> and its new icons
<coreymon77> they have a brand new icon for windows shares
<coreymon77> which is this
<coreymon77> this is the icon for windows servers/shares on the network
<coreymon77> i swear
<coreymon77> http://babygotmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/pcicon.png
<yuriy> lol
<Jucato> lol
<coreymon77> thats the actual icon!
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<coreymon77> while the mac/linux share icon is a nice flat screen monitor with the apple background
<coreymon77> and the new finder has cover flow view
<coreymon77> which is basically the same as the new ipods
<CPrgmSwR2> With the release of Vista, Leopard is going to kick its ass
<coreymon77> look at the guided tour on apples website
<coreymon77> http://www.apple.com/macosx/guidedtour/
<CPrgmSwR2> I am all excited about kde4
<coreymon77> me too
<coreymon77> anyways shower time
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<yuriy> i'm looking at the KubuntuExtras page, aren't k3b, katapult, and ktorrent already included by default?
<Jucato> just goes to show how much our users are aware of our default packages :)
<yuriy> i'm tempted to edit the page and just take them off the list, but then i bet somebody will come by and put them on again
<Jucato> yuriy: you could just note at the bottom :)
<Jucato> separate them I mean
<yuriy> and knotes..
<jjesse_>  /msg nickserv identify founders01
<CPrgmSwR2> jjesse: I suggest you change your password
<CPrgmSwR2> it was broadcasted to this channel
<nixternal> mzungu: well, your idea took off it seems, with just a few shying away from the original path...but overall a decent turnout of applications
<nixternal> jjesse: I take it you saw what was said to you above? I will ghost ya if you didn't :)
<jjesse> about me being stupid
<jjesse> yeah i saw that
<nixternal> heh
<jjesse> my roomate and i are laughing at you
<nixternal> I hear you and mario are roomies
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, tell that wanna-be chicago boy to hush :)
<nixternal> jeesh, I have you both in different channels yacking at me :p
<CPrgmSwR2> is there going to be a replacement soon to qtpart?
<CPrgmSwR2> or qtparted
<CPrgmSwR2> Because the kubuntu partitioner program needs help
<nixternal> heh, I had a smart arse comment for that one, but I left it alone
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: so does the Ubuntu one
<CPrgmSwR2> couldn't reisist?
<nixternal> they both fail hardcore if you ask me...heck, I was even confused
<stdin> both are just frontends to parted as far as I know
<nixternal> especially since the drop down widget for mount, is empty, so you have to type it in
<coreymon77> Jucato: you still around?
<CPrgmSwR2> I think thats an area that needs help
<jjesse> kubuntu-extras?
<jjesse> are you writing that/
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> grin :)
<nixternal> of course you can always throw in some goodness as well
<nixternal> it is easier to document the hot apps than it is to get them on a CD
<jjesse> agreed, subscribed
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuExtras
<jjesse> saw it on your blog via planet
<nixternal> I blogged to have people add to the list, and I will document all of those apps eventually
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> jjesse: be careful with that Mario character...that is all I have to say
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> GO BOSTON!!!
<nixternal> oh man, I bet Joey Standford is hating Boston this time of year :)
 * Jucato_ waves to nixternal and jjesse
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet chicken flapper
<jjesse> Jucato hello
<nixternal> imbrandon: ^^ there is a new one!
<Jucato_> O.o
<nixternal> if you are familiar with the Jerky Boys, then you know where I get my inspiration :p
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato_> jjesse: found a few wrong tags on the latest adeptguide.xml from your branch
<Jucato_> nixternal: nope.. is that an american thing? :D
<nixternal> Jucato_: that's because jjesse is a no0b at documenting :p
 * nixternal ducks
<Jucato_> lol
<jjesse> grin
<nixternal> Jucato_: that would be a New Jersey thing
 * Jucato_ heads for the bomb shelter
<jjesse> Jucato_: awseome
<nixternal> and n8430fklakdk830 isn't here
<jjesse> Jucato_: feel freee to change them and snd me either a diff or create your own branch
<coreymon77> Jucato_:  you watched the leopard tour yet?
<Jucato_> jjesse: already made a diff I think. lol
<Jucato_> coreymon77: downloading it :)
<jjesse> Jucato_: awseom, i'm heading to bed looks like busy day at UDS< but feel to contact me
<Jucato_> oooh you're at UDS? lucky you :)O
<Jucato_> :o)
<Jucato_> (as mhb would say)
<nixternal> and he is rooming with the mafia
<Jucato_> :D
<nixternal> with mario lemonsquare
<nixternal> or mario mostaccioli
<Jucato_> mario and luigi?
<nixternal> the MythBuntu guy
<nixternal> our famous Chicago LoCo'an
<Jucato_> aaaah
<Jucato_> LoCo'ist..
<nixternal> that works
<Jucato_> hahah
<Jucato_> :D
<nixternal> uh oh, chatzilla?
<nixternal> DaSkreech_: you no0b, at least change the name man
<Jucato_> lol
<nixternal> hahaha, pwnd
<Jucato_> bwahahah
<DaSkreech_> Yeah
<DaSkreech_> I'm in vista now
<nixternal> that's almost as bad as DaSkreech_!n=mIRC@72.252.29.149
<nixternal> you know, the entire time I had Windows running, I didn't see how much mIRC hasn't changed since the 90s :)
<DaSkreech_> Well Chatzilla is open source so I fail to see how that's "as bad"
<nixternal> mIRC isn't open source?
<Jucato_> :D
<Jucato_> x-chat on windows is available... for 30 days :D
<DaSkreech_> Not last time I looked
<nixternal> I thought mIRC was...shows you how long it has been...I just figured it was, and everyone was borrowing from it...nope, now I know they are all thieves
<Jucato_> it's freeware
<nixternal> man, I used to think mIRC was the best thing since sliced break baack in the day...back when BitchX was the champ
<DaSkreech_> I hate sliced breaks
<Jucato_> me too...mIRC was the only IRC client i knew back then
 * Jucato_ likes sliced break
<DaSkreech_> I wish they would give me all my breaks at once
<DaSkreech_> This take a break. get back to business! take a break! get back to business!
<DaSkreech_> Annnnnoying
<nixternal> that was supposed to be sliced bread
<nixternal> derr
<Jucato_> :D
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: I don't like sliced bread either
<nixternal> I guess I will have to force you to like it
<DaSkreech_> but I assumed that messing up a key alllllllllllllllll the way on the other side of the keyboard must be a mistake made on purpose :)
<Jucato_> sliced bread is the 2nd most common/popular form of bread here :)
<Jucato_> this would be the most popular: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_de_sal
<DaSkreech_> Is it sliced?
<Jucato_> yeah
<DaSkreech_> So it's the most popular
<Jucato_> wait? the pan de sal or the sliced bread? the sliced bread is sliced of course :)
<DaSkreech_> the pan de sal
<Jucato_> ah no, it isn't sliced
 * Jucato_ wonders what else to try out in opensuse10.3
<DaSkreech_> There you go it's not the best thing since sliced bread
<DaSkreech_>  sliced bread ain't that great :)
<imbrandon> you got a knife, you got bread, just slice the damn thing -- George Carlin
<DaSkreech_> there we go :)
<DaSkreech_> I normally get my bread direct from a bakery anyway
<Jucato_> !nickspam | RobotniK
<Ubotwo> RobotniK: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Jucato_> :P
<RobotniK> How is that nickspam?
<ubotu> RobotniK: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Jucato_> lol 2x :D
<RobotniK> I'm not in any chan remotely busy
<Jucato_> j/k :D
<nixternal> you aren't joking...just kde and here
<Jucato_> unless he's +i :D
<RobotniK> Jucato__: Umm Ok
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/2nk4tr
<RobotniK> Jucato: What have you played with in 10.3 ?
<Jucato_> nothing much yet...
<RobotniK> and you have run out of stuff to look for?
<Jucato_> I'm not even sure where to start :)
<nixternal> the power button!
<nixternal> jeesh
<RobotniK> no the power cord
<RobotniK>  nixternal  == fail
<dasKreech> So nixternal up for the release notes chat?
<nixternal> go for it
 * Jucato_ is already on 10.3...
<dasKreech> So we seem likely to ask if the user wants to keep KDE 3 or if they want to dump it
<dasKreech> I'm thinking that the user will most likely have no clue what that implies to them
<dasKreech>  I'm sure even people following KDE4 from a distance are not going to know what that means
<dasKreech>  so we need relelase notes for them to read through before that and either short enough that they don't skip it or attractive enough that they are interested in reading it
<nixternal> well, here is what I believe is going to happen...
<nixternal> we are going to have a live cd for kde 4 on gutsy, hardy will have kde4 in the repos, but would install just like it always has, along side of kde 3
<nixternal> and hardy +1 would be kde 4 only
<nixternal> I believe with Hardy +1 being an LTS, we don't want to offer KDE 4.0 as an alternative right away, as it will really be nothing more than a 4.1, or a true KDE 4 pre-release
<dasKreech> right hardy+1 is my target distro
<dasKreech> hardy +1 is LTS as well?
<dasKreech> crap
<Jucato> I think he made a typo :)
<dasKreech> :)
<dasKreech> does that mean I can't make him pay for it ?
<nixternal> ya, I made a typo
<nixternal> now when it comes time to dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, it would be at that time where we would need to have information, depending on how we go about doing so
<dasKreech> nixternal: I don't think we want 4.0 as mainstream either
<dasKreech> nixternal: right so same page
<nixternal> more than likely, we may follow debian a bit, as they are now installing kde4 along side of kde3
<dasKreech> but you get why I'm looking at it now?
<nixternal> which has been pretty interesting to watch...learning quite a bit from that one
<Jucato> like what I said last night or the other day, we somehow will have the advantage of hindsight when it comes to migrating from kde3 to 4.
<Jucato> we can watch while others trip and fall and scramble to be the earliest to have KDE4 by default :)
<nixternal> yup
 * Jucato is sooo evil :D
<nixternal> and I love it :)
<Jucato> hahah
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech>  Yeah but again outside of Debian no one else really does upgrades
 * Jucato_ will just play with suse later..
<nixternal> heh
<dasKreech> all other "desktop linuces" are RPM and not really versed at release -> release upgrades
<dasKreech> So most users will be doing clean installs
<dasKreech> which means we better learn a crap load from Debian :-)
<dasKreech> just for the upgrade cycle
<Jucato> which means we need a spec for this, and a meeting soon...
<Jucato> which would mean after UDS
<dasKreech> but it still doesn't help with the one section I'm looking at which is how do we inform users prior to upgrade?
<Jucato> which means...
<coreymon77> Jucato: only debian based distros dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> only Debian has an apt-get dist-upgrade command
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> don't ask me, it wasn't my statement
<Jucato> <dasKreech> Yeah but again outside of Debian no one else really does upgrades
<yuriy> red hat has a release update function i think..
<dasKreech> have you ever seen people do upgrades from one version of mandriva to another?
<Jucato> most distros do
<dasKreech> I ran it for a long while and I never even attempted to try it
<dasKreech> I always did a re-install
<Jucato> for a time, Ubuntu (specifically Kubuntu actually) was notorious for that too
<dasKreech> I went to install the latest Fedora 8 Cd and asked if I could upgrade to the final relelase of Fedora 8 when it came out and was told no better just reinstall
<dasKreech> that's from the testing Cd of Fedora 8 to final
<dasKreech> ...
<Jucato> hang around #kubuntu during the first two or three days before and after a new release, and you'll see people's comments
<dasKreech> Yeah but people actually attempt it in k/ubuntu and are annoyed when it fails
<dasKreech> most other distros you are annoyed you even bothered to try in the first place
<Jucato> most?
<CPrgmSwR2> interesting conversation
<dasKreech> desktop distros :)
<dasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: Gentoo doesn't count :-P
<Jucato> you've only mentioned 2 so far
<dasKreech> Fedora/ opensuse / mandriva are the other desktop distros to watch
<dasKreech> Got any others that people are watching to see how KDE4 turns out?
 * Jucato dubs nixternal as the kuickie guy :)
<Jucato> Ark Linux
<nixternal> huh?
<Jucato> kuickie = quickies
<nixternal> still lost
<CPrgmSwR2> PCLinuxOS
<Jucato> and I don't think it's fair not to consider Gentoo
<nixternal> oh you just swore!
<Jucato> nixternal: the Dot
<nixternal> oh
<Jucato> memory failing? :D
<dasKreech> i don't really consider gentoo cause gentoo has yearly relelases and it's very much roll your own
<dasKreech> It is what you make of it
<CPrgmSwR2> gentoo is constantly updating though
<Jucato> so you don't consider Gentoo because it contradicts your statement of "only debian upgrades to new releases"?
<CPrgmSwR2> like there really isn't a version to gentoo
<dasKreech> that's what I mean it's a rolling distro
<dasKreech> What version is gentoo on?
<Jucato> well they do have .0 and .1 releases
<Jucato> 2007.1 I think
<dasKreech> which contain?
<CPrgmSwR2> 2007.0
<Jucato> oh there .0
<Jucato> which contains a release
<CPrgmSwR2> as far as I can tell a release consist of updated packages to a stage3 install
<dasKreech> Yeah but it's timed
<Jucato> just because their release doesn't match Debian's concept of a release doesn't mean it can't be considered a release
<Jucato> what? gentoo releases are timed as well
<dasKreech> they have no agenda for the day other than that the clock flips to 12:00
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<dasKreech>  then they roll up whatever is there at that point and ship it
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats true
<Jucato> and what? that's wrong?
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: not really since gentoo is mainly for the linux geeks
<Jucato> that's not the point though
<CPrgmSwR2> whats wrong with releasing whats there
<Jucato> he's pretty much confined the concept of what a release is to what Debian does
<CPrgmSwR2> I agree that is wrong
<dasKreech> no
<CPrgmSwR2> Look at enlightenment
<Jucato> which is why he quantitatively excluded Gentoo
<dasKreech> it's just not what gentoo does
<CPrgmSwR2> its been in beta for what a century?
<dasKreech> No
<dasKreech> i'ts a century next year
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<dasKreech> Jucato: Gentoo has "releases" but they are not events
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> excuse me?
<dasKreech>  no one gets excited about them no one waits for them to occur
<Jucato> right...
<dasKreech> They are a convienece they don't mark any way points other than X time has passed
<Jucato> you speak for everyone right?
<dasKreech> Everyone I know
<Jucato> so now, for a release to be considered a release, there must be an event?
<dasKreech> You know people who run gentoo who only update when a new Gentoo ships?
<Jucato> everybody must be waiting in anticipation?
<dasKreech> Jucato: that's what I'm defining it as
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> you have got to be kidding me!
<Jucato> I know people who update their Gentoo profiles once a new release has been announced
<dasKreech> I am sort of :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: but do you know of anyone that waits to update/pull in new packages between release?
<dasKreech> but the people who only do updates once a new one is relelased are pretty much the kind of people who need more info about what is happening
<nixternal> not true
<dasKreech> nixternal: sub group
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: no. but gentoo profiles act much differently from just plain package updates
<nixternal> otherwise we wouldn't have Gentoo release parties like they have here in Chicago at UIC
<CPrgmSwR2> oh okay
<nixternal> which I was surprised to find out, a lot of people are using it here now
<nixternal> which totally came out of left field for me
<dasKreech> nixternal: I'm surprised there are parties :)
<CPrgmSwR2> anyways I think it should ask you if you want to install kde4 beside kde3 or replace kde3
<nixternal> one problem
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: we were talking about that earlier before this whole release discussion...
<dasKreech> I know folks here who swear by gentoo but the only thing a new release means to them is a base line
<nixternal> who is going to write the app that converts all of your kde 3 settings to kde 4 settings?
<Jucato> [12:32] <nixternal> well, here is what I believe is going to happen...
<Jucato> [12:32] <nixternal> we are going to have a live cd for kde 4 on gutsy, hardy will have kde4 in the repos, but would install just like it always has, along side of kde 3
<Jucato> [12:32] <nixternal> and hardy +1 would be kde 4 only
<Jucato> [12:33] <nixternal> I believe with Hardy  being an LTS, we don't want to offer KDE 4.0 as an alternative right away, as it will really be nothing more than a 4.1, or a true KDE 4 pre-release
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: ^^^
<CPrgmSwR2> I thought kde4 was suppose to provide that
<dasKreech> nixternal: I'm going on the assumption that will be partly solved by the KDE community in general
<nixternal> me too, but not anytime soon that I would think
<dasKreech> I'm more concerned about getting people the info as we move forward
<nixternal> I am not concerned one bit
<nixternal> we always give them the info
<nixternal> and 99.9% of the time, we give them the correct info
<dasKreech> nixternal: would it be possible to have a app in the hardy time period that delivers a countdown to a new release ?
<Jucato> it's up to them to actually *read* it
<dasKreech> Well duh it;spossible
<dasKreech> would it be wise?
<nixternal> dasKreech: use a website for a countdown :)
<dasKreech> Yeah but how do we get someone  to read it
<nixternal> and i can honestly tell you, not many people read the documentation
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay so then the best approach is to have kde3 installed as default until kde 4.1 is release then install kde4 as default
<nixternal> the only people who read it besides me, are the translators
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm imagining for kde4 apps, settings in .kde4 should take precedence over .kde... if we'll still have that separation...
<dasKreech> CPrgmSwR2: no that a terrible solution :)
<CPrgmSwR2> why?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: *if* 4.1 is released before Kubuntu 8.10
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<Jucato> otherwise, we ship with whatever KDE 4 version is available by that time
<dasKreech> nixternal: which is why I was thinking to make it attractive
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: I agree
<nixternal> we really need to see the direction that kde is going to take, before we start trying to plan something...if we plan on what we know now about kde 4, you can guarantee in 6+ months, it will have totally changed
<dasKreech>  a nice screenshottie of KDE4 shoud work
<dasKreech>  With nixternal posed as the wallpaper
<nixternal> that would make people switch to gnome in a heartbeat
<Jucato> nixternal: perfect opportunity to flex jcastro's muscles :)
<nixternal> jcastro as muscles? :p
<nixternal> he is probably wasted right now anyways :p
<Jucato> well, we're basically all at a standstill for a week anyway...
<Jucato> UDS...
<nixternal> he will come on in a few hours after he notices the highlight and scream "WHISKEY MUSCLES!"
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> oh crap rain again...
<nixternal> has anyone heard if they are going to be doing the VoIP stuff?
<Jucato> noope.... and it all starts  today :(
<dasKreech> Jucato: you too?
<nixternal> lovely
<Jucato> raining cats and cats
<dasKreech> been raining for nearly a full day now with forcastfox saying rain for the next 3 days :-(
<nixternal> #uds-bostn
<CPrgmSwR2> dasKreech: where are you located?
<nixternal> add an o to that and you will be golden :)
<dasKreech> south of nixternal  :)
<Jucato> firefox is a weather fox now too?
<dasKreech> Yep
<dasKreech> Firefox is near an OS
<nixternal> firefox is a garbagefox
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<dasKreech> not as good a one as Emacs but ... it's up there in memory usage
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> yeah.. .firefox is the emacs of browsers
<Jucato> and on Windows, you can actually use it for file management too!
<dasKreech> Yeah I try to have Firefox take over for as much crap as it can
 * dasKreech hugs his chatzilla
<Jucato> one thing I like about Opera's implementation of IRC is that you can have it in a separate tab.. part of the browser.. not like chatzilla
<dasKreech> nixternal: so my two ideas on the matter is have a app possibly tied into into adept_updater that does a countdown to the new release. with all the cool stuff it will have and what that means for you the user
<nixternal> for me the luser?
<dasKreech>  the other is the upgrade tool pulls a set of release notes from the server We could have a short thing there that explains KDE4 before the user moves on
<dasKreech>  that would mean that Ubuntu users would see it as well
<nixternal> that is fine if Ubuntu users want to see it...KDE 4.1 will bring a lot of new users over anyways
<dasKreech> since the server doesn't care what flavour of Ubuntu  you are running
<dasKreech> Which is why I like the second one
<dasKreech> however the relelase notes are plain text right?
<nixternal> depends on how we present them
<dasKreech>  so no pretty pics which means it has to be sparse for people to read it
<nixternal> typically they are DocBook/XML, which I can export to whatever makes you happy :)
<dasKreech> otherwise it's next next next .. ummm should I keep KDE? I thought I already had KDE? Umm next ?
<nixternal> anyone have Gimp installed?
<Jucato> on opensuse 10.3 by default :P
<dasKreech> Sweet :)
<nixternal> I can't launch it from Katapult in Gutsy again
<Jucato> just installed it?
<dasKreech> Bug?
<nixternal> it has been installed forever
 * nixternal grabs the source
<Jucato> hm...
<yuriy> given a robust migration tool, imho forcing a move to kde4 on dist-upgrade isn't entirely unreasonable either
<Jucato> yuriy: the first part of the sentence is the problematic part :)
<nixternal> not for mhb it isn't! he is superdev
<dasKreech> yuriy: and there are apps that won't be KDE4ish the user may rely on
<Jucato> oh mhb's going to blow his top off :)
 * Jucato will wait for the official announcement before he makes any other remarks :)
<dasKreech> of top blowing?
<Jucato> hm...
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/
<nixternal> VoIP will be in effect
 * Jucato is kinda annoyed at the "no desktop icons" and "no welcome/greeting popups/windows" limitations...
<Jucato> cool
<Jucato> now to learn how to connenct :)
<dasKreech> We can't ahve a welcome popup?
 * Jucato shrugs
<nixternal> Jucato: KPhone
<nixternal> then I am sure the admins will have to add you to the @canonical.com server so you can connect
<Jucato> aaah um. nvm then :)
<nixternal> once connected, you then just enter the sip/voip number and connect
<nixternal> KPhone rocks!
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> basically we are quite limited in how to present new release information to new users... we will have to rely on them either reading the release page or going to K Menu -> Help (which doesn't have nixternal's beautiful release notes anyway)
<Jucato> does xubuntu have a day/session in UDS?
<nixternal> shush
<nixternal> more than likely not
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> so we are lucky to get at least 1 :)
<nixternal> Jucato: have you read the dot story I posted about Mandriva and Kubuntu?
<nixternal> all of the comments?
<Jucato> just now?
<nixternal> no, couple of days ago
<nixternal> there are a ton of really good comments actually about our positives and our negatives
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> oh yes
<nixternal> and the biggest negative, our artwork
<Jucato> which is weird... but I dunno :)
<Jucato> frankly I'd love a less black usplash though :)
 * dasKreech would love no usplash
<dasKreech> But hey
<Jucato> actually I prefer the old usplash.... graphics + text
<dasKreech> Yeah
<dasKreech> I hate not having text
<dasKreech> all my machines boot with text
<nixternal> disable quiet, that's what I typically do
<nixternal> although I haven't done it in a while
<Jucato> nixternal: do that in gutsy have fun :)
<nixternal> wow, I knew it would be long until people starting attacking the kernel modules
<stdin> I was bored, so I wrote a header :p to save me some time when flexing my C++ muscles http://stdin.pastebin.us/42109 (wrote this in ~10mins so I don't expect it to be perfect, and I'm still a c++ noob)
<nixternal> haha, love your TODO: "Add description here"
<nixternal> signs of a true hacker
<Jucato> crazy comments...
<nixternal> to lazy to add a quick description, so I will make it a TODO :)
<nixternal> TODOs are great in Eclipse by the way :)
<Jucato> either you really are in love with // or you just don't want to use /* */ :D
<stdin> well it should describe what it does, and I'll only remember if g++ makes me remember
<stdin> Jucato: well my book said /* */ could be misinterpreted in some c++ compilers, so I just avoid them
<Jucato> it would? O.o
<dasKreech> How old is that book?
<stdin> that's why my book says, and the guy knows more than me :p
<Jucato> but what other C++ compilers would use other than gcc? :P
<dasKreech> MSVC?
<Jucato> is your book C++ ISO compliant?
<stdin> dasKreech: 2004
<Jucato> er... the C++ compiler thing was a rhetorical question...
<Jucato> hm.must be ISO compliant then...
<dasKreech> intel's CC
<Jucato> hm.. "rhetorical question"...
<stdin> well, I would only use gcc, but I can't guarantee others will ;)
<Jucato> good afternoon Hobbsee!
<stdin> I wrote it because I got tired of writing usage() and version() functions over and over...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ah but it violates information hiding :)
<Jucato> j/k
<stdin> and I only found "getopt" today :p
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<stdin> (by looking at some coreutils apps)
<Jucato> hm.. quite interesting that stroustrup himself uses /* ... */  at times..
<stdin> I've found that just about everyone does, even in the gcc c++ headers. but I just like being different :p
<Jucato> then use Ruby!
<Jucato> j/k :P
<stdin> hmm, how about I learn perl next :p
<dasKreech> brainf8ck
<Jucato> ah perl/bash is a must! :P
<Mez> my alt+tab thing seems to have gone missing, anyone know how to get it back ?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Mez> it still alt+tab's but doesnt show the lil "list" thing
<Jucato> System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Show window list while switching windows
<Mez> aha, thankies
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, hi jjesse
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<jjesse> afternoon Jucato
<Jucato> evening :)
<Jucato> jjesse: you at yoo dee ess?
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> yes i am, heading to breakfast
<Jucato> yay :)
<Jucato> jjesse: at least you'll be sure to have a good internet connection there :D
<jjesse> Jucato: you would be suprised, still using the hotel's internet, which isn't that great
<Jucato> O.o
<jjesse> yeah :(
<Jucato> well, you go head for breakfast... I'm gonna get some chocolate and tea :)
<jpatrick> well spotted Tm_T
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I've been watching and hunting those for some days now =)
<ryanakca> Umm... Anywhere that I have to put my name down as dibs for a merge (that way two people don't end up doing the same task, twice)?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: which merge?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: usually you just notify the person listed
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I haven't decided yet... that's why I was asking, to check if someone had already started it :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> it depends
 * ryanakca proposes an "update" to MoM, where people can assign themselves a maximum of 3 packages at any one time, the assigned packages "expire"/get unassigned after 24 hours (so that if you haven't touched it, it gives someone else the chance to take care of it), and the package gets unassigned once uploaded :) 
<ryanakca> </offtopic>
 * Hobbsee proposes taht MOM becomes free.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ah, it's still closed?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ryanakca> pitty
<Jucato> pitti?
<Jucato> :)
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<nixternal> mornin'
 * ryanakca goes hunting for a debian sponsor so that he can get a fixed version of aoeui synced into Ubuntu
<ryanakca> hey nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> dude, it is freezing
<Jucato> that was some pretty quick hunting :)
<Jucato> here too... 27.1 C
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> oh ya, real cold
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ryanakca> -26.6F here... not that cold though :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: hehehe
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> now that is freezing
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> 26.6F
<Jucato> heh we're a tropical country... anything below 29C is cold :)
<Jucato> 80.7 F
<nixternal> it is 30f here, or -1c
<Jucato> I'll probably die of hypothermia there
 * ryanakca thought -3C = -something in Farenheit (height?)
<Jucato> weight?
 * ryanakca hates temperature conversions and wished the americans would join the rest of the world in using Celsius
<ryanakca> s/Celsius/Metric/
 * Tm_T is waiting winter and -30 C temperatures
<ryanakca> Tm_T: :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: you have upload privileges to Debian yet?
<nixternal> depends
<Jucato> rdepends
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato whistles
<nixternal> my knee is killing me this morning...need to cut it off to stop the pain
 * Jucato_ pokes nixternal with Hobbsee's stick
<Jucato_> hm... need help witht hat?
<Jucato_> with that*
<ryanakca> nixternal: hehe *is looking for someone to sponsor aoeui*
<nixternal> that isn't me... mentors.debian.net?
<nixternal> file and rfs and submit it to the mentors list at debian...only thing I can think of
<nixternal> anyone maintaining that in debian currently?
<ryanakca> nixternal: me :)
 * ryanakca nods...
<Riddell> yo jjesse
<jjesse> yo Riddell
<Riddell> put your hand in the air and wave
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> hi Riddell, hi jjesse (again)
<jjesse> where you at?
<Riddell> don't see any waving
<jjesse> i'm sitting against the weel, white polo typing on a dell computer
<jjesse> 3rd floor
<Riddell> I'm in the large conference room
<jjesse> ah heading in now
<nixternal> I am waving, can you see me over here? :p
<Jucato> bwahaha
<nixternal> put your hands int he air, wave um around like you just don't care!
<crimsun_> he's waving the vista flag.
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> it's nice to see you come back with your witty one liners :)
<Jucato> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Ubotwo> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> I am guessing no VoIP, and if there is, nobody knows about it
<nixternal> I have room numbers, just no IP
<nixternal> just got the Vo going
 * Hobbsee waves
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: thanks was just about to ask that
<nixternal> I can see you standing over there!
<Tm_T> nixternal: can you see me?
<nixternal> is that you mooning the crowd?
<Tm_T> nixternal: no, I'm here beginning to cook some noodles
 * ryanakca debates on dist-upgrading his gutsy schroot to Hardy or creating a new one and installing hardy on it...
<ryanakca> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<nixternal> mmm food
<nixternal> hahahahahhahaa
 * ryanakca gives hobbsee a kitten
 * nixternal warns ryanakca of the pain
<Jucato> *meow*
<Hobbsee> yay!  kitten!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://tinyurl.com/2nk4tr
<Jucato> freaky!
<Jucato> freaKee
<ryanakca> wow
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe :)
<ryanakca> eh, brb, I'm going to go shrink my /home volume/partition :)
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/2007-10-29/index.html
<nixternal> voip info at the top under the room names
<nixternal> there is a "listen only" which means you do not need an account
<nixternal> use KPhone, and connect to #@canonical.com
<nixternal> ie. 5101@canonical.com for roof Luscomb (which is dead quiet right now)
<ScottK2> Hello nixternal.
<nixternal> howdy ScottK2
<Jucato> nixternal: those are actual instructions?
<nixternal> from me, yes :)
<nixternal> s/roof/room of course
 * Jucato wonders why they'd be on the roof :P
<nixternal> because the Red Sox fans are probably rioting this morning in Boston since they won the World Series last night
<Jucato> @time Boston
<Jucato> er...
<nixternal> 9:16am
<nixternal> @time EST
<ubotu> Current time in EST: October 29 2007, 08:16:56 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 1 day
<Jucato> oh ok
<nixternal> umm, that is wrong
<nixternal> or did we bump back an hour?
<ScottK2> nixternal: My hotel is just under the Citgo sign outside Fenway.  I had to get past riot police to get back to my hotel last night.
<nixternal> that is Boston for ya
 * nixternal wonders how many people were shot last night
<ScottK2> Probably fewer than in Chicago.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> @time New York
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 29 2007, 09:20:22 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 1 day
<nixternal> there we go
<Riddell> nixternal: "updated kdebase tarball"
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> ktown I take it?
<nixternal> I will have all of teh "hacking" time in the world after class today
<nixternal> I have completed all of my huge projects which kept backing up :)
 * seele grumbles something about stupid baseball
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> mornin' seele
<seele> 'lo
<nixternal> I was going to ask you something the other day, and I totally cannot remember
<ScottK2> So when they asked about Kubuntu people here, 3 people (including me) stood up.  It was a small group in a very large room.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ScottK2: and you didn't yell to make yourself seem bigger?
<nixternal> at least if manchicken or I was there, the presence could be felt with a couple of big guys
<ScottK2> nixternal: No.  Apparently I'm a lot calmer/nicer in person than on IRC (heard that more than once).
<nixternal> oh wow, on this guys windows machine, it is updating Java, and it popped up and said "Get OpenOffice Now!"
<ryanakca> Hmm...
<nixternal> nice little "open source" advertisement on Windows
<ScottK2> Cool
 * ryanakca grumbles at what he thought was a reiserfs partition being an ext3 partition...
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Stick with it.  The system made a good choice for you.
<Riddell> hi seele, get home ok?
<Riddell> jjesse: yay!
<jjesse> finally got the wireless
<ryanakca> jjesse: oooh, nice cloak :)
<jjesse> cloak?
<ryanakca> eh... conference/ubuntu-developer-summit/...
<jjesse> oh yeah just saw that
<nixternal> OK, if anyone is using KPhone, let me know if it just stops playing audio after a few seconds
<nixternal> annoying
<seele> Riddell: hihi.. i got home at 22:00 last night
<seele> Riddell: there was no traffic or wait in security and i managed to get on the earlier flight
<Riddell> seele: perfect
<nixternal> OK, don't use KPhone I guess...Twinkle works great
<nixternal> and it is newer than KPhone and full of KDE lovin'
<nixternal> is that keybuk talking right now?
<crimsun_> yes
<nixternal> are you there crimsun_, or are you just eavesdropping?
<crimsun_> I'm there
<nixternal> nice...so then I am lucky I couldn't make it then :p
<jjesse> nixternal:  scott is talking
<crimsun_> I've got a large Vista flag just for you, Rich
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I want to hear you yell "I LOVE RICH!"
<nixternal> or better yet, "I LOVE VISTA!!"
<Tm_T> =)
<crimsun_> I'll be sure to do that when I fix I all these sound driver issues.
<nixternal> guess that will never happen then ;p
<crimsun_> besides, we've already you to do that
<nixternal> booyahkah
<crimsun_> :-)
<nixternal> anyone have the gobby ip?
<nixternal> nevermind, it is the same as it has always been
<ScottK2> nixternal: Which is (I'm installing it now)?
<nixternal> gobby.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> port 6522
<ScottK2> nixternal: Thanks.
<nixternal> no prob
 * nixternal goes to skewl
<Jucato> oh it's a monday....
 * Jucato butters
<Jucato> er.. mutters
<jjesse> mmm butter
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> I need to go to dentist
<Tm_T> I have huge hole in my tooth
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<amachu> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi amachu
<amachu> Riddell: i would like to do some merging
<amachu> just tried a small one
<amachu> thats with kubuntu
<amachu> anything to offer me?
<profoX`> can I just update the BoF agenda on KubuntuHardyCatchu wiki?
<Riddell> amachu: kid3?
<Riddell> see http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<manchicken> ScottK2: No you're not they're just trying to keep you from giving them a good old-fashioned American home-style butt-whoopin' ;)
<manchicken> heh
<jjesse> profoX`: ping Riddell on that
<Riddell> profoX`: add stuff to the notes at the bottom, sure
<Riddell> profoX`: are you here?
<profoX`> Riddell: yes
<profoX`> Riddell: what do you mean "here" i'm not in UDS if you mean that
<Riddell> profoX`: in this room?
<Riddell> ah, that's what I ment
<amachu> Riddell: kid3?
<jpatrick> amachu: on the list
<amachu> ok
<amachu> jpatrick: got it
<profoX`> Riddell: so I have to add stuff in the Comments at the bottom and you guys will put the right stuff in the BoF agenda?
<Riddell> profoX`: that is the agenda
<jpatrick> amachu: if you require sponsership, I would be happy to help
<amachu> jpatrick: sure.. but thats asiged to Andy Price?
<Riddell> assignments are lose
<Riddell> just means he was the last one to touch it
<amachu> shall i assign to myself and have a look at it?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I feel your pain... neither likes me either.
<jcastro> nixternal: whiskey muscles!
<jpatrick> amachu: just have a look at it, and when you're happy poke me or one of the motu
<profoX`> Riddell: I just updated the BoF agenda on the wiki then, I hope it's alright what I put there
<amachu> jpatrick: ok
<Hobbsee> kde ftw!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: whcih are you using?
<amachu> and i had trouble upgrading to Gutsy
<amachu> i will attach the file soon to the bug reported some time back in the day
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I've tried twinkle, it just hangs, and ekiga won't even start, even after a ekiga-config-tool --clean
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah yes.  the hanging.
<dasKreech> hi Hobbsee  and Jucato
<Hobbsee> hiya dasKreech
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> have you guys (and gals) seen the About Virtualbox dialog box?
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/vbox.png <-- kinda funny :)
<jpatrick> Jucato_: where's konqi??
<Jucato> heheh :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<ryanakca> Jucato: hehe :)
<dasKreech> ha ha
<dasKreech> nice shoes
<dasKreech> Woah
<dasKreech> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20071029#news
<dasKreech> Read up on what we are doing for Hardy?
<Jucato> woot! glad that my fix for dolphin gave the reviewer one less thing to dislike :)
<Jucato> (although not really a fix as much as a simple service menu..)
<Jucato> "As with Ubuntu, playing an MP3 file caused the system to prompt to install the required packages. This also requires access to the Internet, but I noticed that if the install failed it still said it succeeded. Whoops!"
<Lure> anybody with successful voip config?
<Lure> twinkle complains about not being able to access /dev/dsp...
<Lure> (do I need to kill artsd?)
<Hobbsee> i did, and i killed knotify, and i forced it to use alsa, not autodetect
<Lure> @time boston
<dasKreech> Jucato: that's gutsy
<Lure> @time New York
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 29 2007, 11:18:34 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 1 day
<dasKreech> Look at the hardy notes
<Jucato> dasKreech: I know it's gusty. I'm just quoting from the review
<dasKreech> I know but did you see the notes on Hardy?
<Jucato> yes
<dasKreech> They said we are shipping KDE4.0
<Jucato> blame it on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap
<dasKreech> that's a gutsy spec
<Jucato> excuse me?
<dasKreech> Click on the full spec
<dasKreech> it links to a gutsyspec
<Jucato> which doesn't exist btw
<dasKreech> yeah but seems beside the point :)
<dasKreech> Just wondering if someone should contact distrowatch and clarify that
<Jucato> the wiki is less important than the actual blueprint existing in a list for UDS Boston, with the name Kubuntu Hardy KDE 4.
<dasKreech> Well the only other spec is Catchup
<dasKreech> Which has a wiki page
<dasKreech>  template wiki page but again .. besides the point
<dasKreech> I think the point is that statement needs to be clearer on the DWN
<Jucato> distrowatch is only reporting what's written in the list. the one that needs clarification is that spec
<dasKreech> Yes but even if we clarify that they are not magically going to change the wording on Distrowatch
<dasKreech>  and a few hundred thousand more read Distrowatch than read the spec
 * Jucato shrugs
<dasKreech> I like how a new theme for Gnome trumps KDE4 though :)
<seele> anyone know who matt thomas (mpt) is?
<Riddell> seele: he was with us in the ubiquity sessions
<Riddell> antipidean accent
<seele> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> does firefox usability
<Riddell> works on launchpad
<seele> he sent me an email and i'm trying to put a face/project to the name
<Riddell> seele: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/mpt.jpg
<uga> re
<Lure> Riddell: do you have any kubuntu bof going on there?
<jjesse> Lure: i think there are some specs, but not many kubuntu here :(
<Lure> jjesse: are you kubuntu guys having own bof (as we had in mtview)?
<jjesse> Lure: I don't know
<jjesse> Riddell:
<Riddell> Lure: tomorrow
<Lure> Riddell: ok
<Lure> Riddell: any kde developers there?
<Riddell> KDE developers were here at the weekend
<Riddell> this week it's me and jjesse and ScottK should be around but I havn't seen him
<nixternal> oi
<nixternal> jjesse: I am around now...what did you need?
<jjesse> nixternal: are we going to upload the help files to kuntu.org?
<jjesse> kubutnu.org
<nixternal> if Riddell says so, then yes
<jjesse> nixternal: Riddell and i were talking and he mentioned he was waiting on you :P
<nixternal> when he does, we need to go through and s/help:/with whatever we need to fix it
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> OK, I will get us a build done today then and publish it to my website branch
<jjesse> ok i can help as well
<jjesse> its nice to have a week dedicated to kubuntu work :)
<nixternal> true
<jjesse> a week of my time that is
<nixternal> I don't know if I should build out the HTML first, or if I should edit the xml files locally and then build
<mhb> did I get a job while I was away? :o)
<mhb> nixternal: ^^?
<jjesse> mhb: not that i am aware of
<mhb> jjesse: nixternal mentioned me 16 hours ago, that's why I am asking
<mhb> jjesse: are you at uds now? How I envy you :o) How do you like it?
<Riddell> does this work for everyone? http://kubuntu.org/download2.php
<Riddell> the 7.10 CD links?
<jjesse> mhb yeah i'm at uds right now
<nixternal> works for me Riddell
<jjesse> i like it, it is very intersting, learning alot
<jjesse> hidding from Riddell right now :)
<mhb> hehe, is he that bad?
<mhb> nixternal: you here? What was that about me and superdev and the job for me?
<nixternal> can't remember
<nixternal> something to do with kde 3 to kde 4 conversion maybe
<mhb> it seems bug 107188 is affecting a lot of machines
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER] [kde] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<mhb> Riddell: do you plan to fix it or is anyone from C. inclined to do that?
<Riddell> mhb: we got robertknight of konsole to look at it yesterday, he's going to look at it more
<mhb> oh, good :o)
<Riddell> hang on, edgy?
<Riddell> same issue for feisty presumably?
<mhb> well I meant feisty->gutsy, of course
<mhb> perhaps that's a different bug number, just the same error
<Riddell> mhb: trouble is when we looked at it yesterday I couldn't recreate it
<Riddell> even though I could the day before
<Riddell> it's that sort of bug (as you know)
<jjesse> Riddell: what session are you hagning out in?
<Riddell> jjesse: what was prefetch but now isn't anything
<Riddell> so http://kubuntu.org/download2.php works?
<begert_work> works for me
<jjesse> works for me
<Riddell> thanks
<rbrunhuber> works here too
<Tm_T> seems ok here
<kubunter> hey
<Riddell> hu kubunter
<Riddell> hi kubunter
<kubunter> are there plans to make the next kubuntu release less ugly like less blue?
<Riddell> talk to kwwii
<Riddell> but we did get similar complaints when it was purple
<Riddell> and generally uglyness has little to do with basic colour
<kubunter> I didn't like the purple either
<kubunter> is kwii responsible for those two?
<Riddell> all artwork
<kubunter> actually purple was worse, blue is a little better but still painful for the eye
<Riddell> feel free to draw something better for hardy
<DrakeJustice_> an operating system should appear completely empty, more silver or gray or something that says (default)...
<DrakeJustice_> not to influence the user
<kubunter> I saw something good on kde-looks that was based on the kubuntu theme but pretty
<kubunter> http://tinyurl.com/33nfm7 this is it
<kubunter> kubista
<kubunter> Riddell but won't hardy use the oxygen stuff anyway?
<kubunter> no I remember now that hardy will ship with kde3 as default
<seele> Riddell: has Printing in system settings changed at all in gutsy?
<Riddell> seele: nope
 * nixternal notes that Kubuntu tries to break my printer now
<Riddell> although we had to make sure lots of ppd files were installed which shouldn't need to be
<nixternal> I printed last night and heard the loudest noises emitting from upstairs
<nixternal> I went up there and my printer was thrashing
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Miscanti+Lagoon?content=68579
<nixternal> that's a sweet wallpaper...even though all of my wallpapers are "beach" themed, I think I will use that one :)
<yuriy> kubunter: that theme is called kubista... i think that says it all.
<nixternal> yuriy: thanks for saying it, I didn't want to :)
<DrakeJustice_> viva
<seele> shit.. i just lost the printing toolbar
<seele> how do you reset preferences for system settings?
<ScottK2> Along those lines, if network manager becomes convinced you're manually managing an interface, how do you get it to take back management of that interface?
<Riddell> seele: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kdeprintrc ?
<seele> duh. (i removed systemsettingsrc and wondered why nothing happened) thanks :)
<seele> Riddell: the CUPS configuration interface is a kde ui, not Kubuntu, correct?
<jjesse> Riddell: you around and getting ready for dinner?
<Riddell> jjesse: hi
<jjesse> Riddell: what you doing for dinner?
<Riddell> seele: the one in system settings is a KDE one
<Riddell> gnome-cups-manager is gnome, not sure how official, system-config-printer is red hat
<Riddell> jjesse: dunno, you're the local :)
<jjesse> Riddell: not local to boston :)
<Riddell> jjesse: want to meet in the foyer in a couple of mins and find something?
<jjesse> sure give me 10?
<Riddell> we have $25 each to spend, so let's go wild!
<Riddell> 10 is fine and dandy
<jjesse> can we actually do 20/minutes Mario wants to join us
<Riddell> sure
<jjesse> he's taking a timed quiz right now for class
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> don't distract him
<jjesse> Riddell: you leave already?
<nixternal> man, converting these docs is not going to be an easy feat
<jjesse> mario and i are heading down to the lobby
<blueyed> Does KDE care about MIME files in /usr/lib/mime/packages/ ?
<Tm_T> should
<blueyed> Tm_T: hmm.. after having installed Dia, it still handles .dia files as "Gzip file" and does not provide an entry in "Open with..."
<blueyed> Also, "application/x-dia-diagram" is not listed/available in "File Associations"
<Tm_T> blueyed: hrrrrr
<blueyed> Tm_T: ? (I'm refering to /usr/lib/mime/packages/dia - provided by the dia package)
<Tm_T> thats bad
<blueyed> I cannot find documentation about /usr/lib/mime/packages, only /usr/share/mime/packages, which is a proposal from freedesktop.org. Kubuntu only has a apport.xml file there.
<profoX`> What does Ubuntu use for the compiz settings, how is the application named? (I have no Ubuntu Gutsy machine to check for myself here)
<dasKreech> ccsm
<dasKreech> and help is in #kubuntu
<profoX`> dasKreech: no I am not talking about ccsm
<profoX`> ccsm is not even installed by default actually
<dasKreech> you mean display effects?
<dasKreech> and in that case help is in #ubuntu
<profoX`> yes it could be that it's called that
<profoX`> dasKreech: well sorry for asking here
<dasKreech> profoX`: Not that big a problem but help is more readily available in the support chans
<profoX`> dasKreech: yea, I know..
<profoX`> sorry for that
<ryanakca> Riddell: mind if I take a try at merging openbabel?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-30
<nixternal> jjesse: I found quite a few bugs with the doc index I made :)
<nixternal> all bad links...the bugs that is
<nixternal> ryanakca: go ahead and work on the openbabel merge if noone is doing it, and I will upload it for you
<nixternal> Riddell and jjesse: I received an email from Linux+ to do that article, were one of you already working on it? If not, I can go ahead and get them something this week
<Jucato> (the Kubuntu pimp strikes again!)
<Jucato> good evening nixternal :)
<dasKreech> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> yo dasKreech
<nixternal> howdy Jucato and dasKreech
<Jucato> any luck with contacting DW?
<profoX`> KDE in Kubuntu 8.04 will still be based on Qt3 right? And it will still use kcontrol modules?
<Jucato> O.o
<dasKreech> profoX`: likely not
<dasKreech> Wait
<dasKreech>  Yes it will :)
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> :P
<dasKreech> Sorry wrong number
<nixternal> it will be KDE 3, with a mix of Qt3 and Qt4 :)
<Jucato> KDE 3 requires Qt 3.
<nixternal> aren't we installing Qt4 though with Gutsy++?
<Jucato> and kcontrol modules are used in KDE 3 and KDE 4... (of course the KDE 4 kcm's are using KDE4)
<nixternal> just using the libqt3-mt-headers
<profoX`> oh, okay, so if I were to develop a KCM I could best keep it qt3 for now?
<Jucato> nixternal: from what troy told me, we've decided to ship some kde4 apps in hardy :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: not as far as Iknow
<dasKreech> profoX`: no
<dasKreech> Qt4
<Jucato> profoX`: depends on which KDE you plan to put it in. for KDE 3? definitely qt3. for KDE 4, qt4
<profoX`> Jucato: well, KDE 3 I suppose, since thats the version that will be in Hardy by default?
<Jucato> but KDE 3 is pretty much closed now, unless you're intending it to be a Kubuntu-only feature. then yes
<Jucato> nixternal: actually Kubuntu already ships with Qt4, because of hwdb-client-kde
 * gnomefreak wants a fully functional kde4
<Jucato> gnomefreak: wait for KDE 4.2?  :D
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> eh 4.0 release should be fine (whenever that may be)
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<dasKreech> profoX`: qt4
<dasKreech> profoX`: We will have KDe4 desktop though we will not be shipping with it. KDE4 is the future
<Jucato> except if he wants it to be in KDE 3.5.x in Hardy
<dasKreech> gnomefreak: Define fully functional
<gnomefreak> dasKreech: menu apps kind of like kde3 functional
<yuriy> profoX`: qt3 and qt4 are both in kubuntu, but if you want a kcm to be in the system settings for hardy's desktop, it needs to be kde3/qt3
<Jucato> +1 yuriy
<gnomefreak> beable to be used as a DE not just one app
<profoX`> yes..
<dasKreech> KDE can be used as one app? 0.o
<Jucato> gnomefreak: you mean like the way kickoff is there no KDE 4?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: last i saw it wasnt there
<Jucato> it is (beta3)
<gnomefreak> onlly thing that worked was ummm plasma
<Jucato> dasKreech: I think what he meant was to be able to use a full KDE 4 session versus launching individual KDE 4 apps
<gnomefreak> and i use the term worked loosly
<gnomefreak> sort of like you can with oh i dont know "GNOME" ;)
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> ok time for me ot go while this POS builds seamonkey
<profoX`> who is working on the KubuntuHardyCatchup spec? if I understand correctly there is a talk about that soon at UDS (or has it already been?) (I'm not at UDS)
<Jucato> soon. probably tomorrow actually
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks
<profoX`> Jucato: and where could I see the outcome of that meeting/talk, or even follow the talk itself maybe
<Jucato> profoX`: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1196
<Jucato> you can also just keep track of the wiki page
<profoX`> okay, thanks a lot
<profoX`> I'll keep an eye on it
<nixternal> let me be the first to say, converting our documentation to the internet is a pita
 * nixternal goes and eats
<Jucato> nixternal: eating docs?
<Jucato> you just made me hungry... and I realized I have nothing to eat in here...
 * Jucato hunts for food...
<dasKreech> Oh yeah you can launch it as a DE now
 * dasKreech has fignewtons
<Jucato> hm... I miss those :(
<dasKreech> Riddell: ping
<dasKreech> Jucato: that's why I got em
<dasKreech> Hmm Fedora will have two releases before 8.10
<dasKreech> interesting
<Jucato> they release 2x a year too. 6months apart just like us.
<Jucato> actually Fedora 8 should have been released before gutsy, but was delayed
<Jucato> spicy instant noodles for breakfast.. what have I become!!!
<dasKreech> A spicy noodler? Just not instantly
<Jucato> heheh
<dasKreech> Sloooooowly drifting away from blut
<dasKreech> balut
<Jucato> hahah I don't eat that :P
<Jucato> I mean, not usually
<ryanakca> hmm... if you have a "Replaces: libopenbabel1", do you really need a "Conflicts: libopenbabel1"?
<begert_> woot, I have kde4 building
<dasKreech> Sweeet
<ryanakca> :D
 * ryanakca passes a platter of cookies around
<jjesse> Riddell: is out at a pub
<Jucato> hi jjesse good evening
<dasKreech> Wow
<jjesse> Jucato: good morning
<dasKreech> Vista is great nixternal  :)
<dasKreech> I pops up a dialog to ask if I want to authorise copying a string from one app to another
<dasKreech> Why didn't anyone tell me about comfusion?
<dasKreech> Jucato: trying out BSD?
<Jucato> not yet
<dasKreech> new ones look good
<Jucato> I'm going to try pc-bsd 1.4 soon...
<jjesse> ok back
<Jucato> wb jjesse :)
<dasKreech> freeBSD 6.3 has linuxator
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<jjesse> tomorrow there are sessions on Kubuntu, feel free to join on gobby or via VoIP
<jjesse> or via the .ogg stream
<Jucato> if/when I figure out how to do those, I will :)
<jjesse> install gobby via Adept, and connect to gobby.ubuntu.com as the server
<Jucato> the icecast didn't seem to work this (your) morning...
<jjesse> Jucato: the first session i think was 10 est
<Jucato> yep. that would have been your morning, my evening.
<Jucato> tried to do the icecast thingy
<jjesse> didn't work too well?  the whole icecast thing?
<Jucato> didn't work at all :(
<Jucato> or rather, didnt work out of the box..
<jjesse> that's a bummer
<nixternal> jjesse: I should be about 99% complete with the doc upload to the server
<nixternal> I am committing to my site branch and then Riddell can merge it into the main branch later
<nixternal> I am going to do a little testing here to make sure I got as much as possible
<nixternal> Riddell: I have added the docs to my website repo if you want to merge into the new repo
<jjesse> nixternal: don't know if Riddell is back from the pub yet
<nixternal> for the time being, until we work in new artwork with our docs, it has the KDE doc header/foot images
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> pub...
<jjesse> mmmm pub :)
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the url again?
<Jucato> jjesse: looks like he's back :)
<Jucato> (and probably sober :P)
<nixternal> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nixternal/kubuntu-website/main
<Riddell> oh aye, duh
<nixternal> haha
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice hat you have
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> @
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> but it suited well :)
<Jucato> ah hat = crown
<nixternal> afternoon Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<dasKreech> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> moin
<Jucato> MoinMoin
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> tikiwiki!
 * Tm_T hides
<Jucato> ew?
<Jucato> bwahahah
<dasKreech> instiwiki!
<dasKreech> Which I can' apt-get  :-(
 * yuriy is frustrated with what kmail is doing to his gmail
<Tm_T> yuriy: imap?
<yuriy> Tm_T: yeah
<Riddell> yuriy: what's it doing?
<Tm_T> heh
<yuriy> being really slow and marking everything as unread (and possibly other things)
<yuriy> and generally the label stuff doesn't translate too well to folders
<Riddell> yuriy: gutsy version?
<yuriy> feisty.. hmm, good point
<Riddell> well, gutsy might not be any better
<yuriy> but probably worth a try
<Riddell> yuriy: you could try 3.5.8 for feisty first
<yuriy> ooh gutsy seems to be behaving a bit better
<Tm_T> yuriy: good to hear
<Hobbsee> must be time to upgrade to hardy, then.
<yuriy> still flaky though
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you mean nothing is broken yet?
<Tm_T> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> hum
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: no idea
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I mean nothing is broken yet in your system :p
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> excluding twinkle on gnome, anyway
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> ebrahim: hello
<ebrahim> Tm_T, Hello!
<ebrahim> Tm_T, Do I know you? Do you know me?!?
<Tm_T> humm, no
<Hobbsee> we know everything.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I dont :(
<Tm_T> I'm too old to know everything :((
<Hobbsee> oh, excluding the lotto numbers.
<Tm_T> ok, now I know I made a huge mistake
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Do you know the !lotto numbers? that would be useful too
<ebrahim> Tm_T, how old are you?
<Tm_T> ebrahim: 112 years old
<ebrahim> Tm_T, :D
<Tm_T> I just simply love this
<Tm_T> oh boy... I really need more ram, 1 G gone and swap has usage of 200 M
<Hobbsee> what are you doing?
<Tm_T> like to have my process tree?
<Hobbsee> not overly
<Hobbsee> but that seems quite high
<Tm_T> well yes it is high
<Tm_T> but some process listing explains it better than I do
<Tm_T> wow, no more 8.5 loads :))
<Tm_T> I did just remove 20k mails
<manchicken> Riddell: ping
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Did you do the Boston thing?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no.  uni :(
<manchicken> Aww, sorry to hear.
<manchicken> Did you hear that I work for myself now?  So neat :)
<Hobbsee> yeah.  wish i was there
<Riddell> manchicken: hi
<Hobbsee> woot!
<manchicken> Riddell: Patch 26 on adept... it hates me.
<manchicken> Fails to patch.
<Riddell> does it depend on another patch?
<manchicken> I think it may depend on buildprep.
<manchicken> Is configure.in in the buildprep?  I can't remember...
<manchicken> It's been a while since I played with that.
<manchicken> Line 15 seems to be what is going wrong.
<manchicken> At level 1, it complains about line 15, and I don't think that levels 0 and 2 are appropriate since it can't even figure out what file to patch.
<manchicken> Yeah, that's what it is, it's dependent on some other step in the build process.
<manchicken> configure.in is missing.
<manchicken> configure.in.in is there though.
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> configure.in is buildprep
<manchicken> Yes... and buildprep fails since patches go before configure.in is created it seems.
<Riddell> remove the configure.in bit then and just run buildprep
<dasKreech> Riddell: should we be advertising 4.0 in hardy?
<Riddell> manchicken: is this from bzr or ubuntu archive?
<Riddell> dasKreech: how do you mean advertising?
<manchicken> Your bzr branch
<dasKreech> Riddell: Well Distrowatch ran an article today and they said we can look forward to 4.0 in Hardy
<manchicken> There are some crashes that I need to investigate.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's probably slightly out of date compared to ubuntu archive
<dasKreech> I'm wondering if we shouldn't send a correction or clarification
<Riddell> dasKreech: there will be packages
<manchicken> Riddell: You don't say.
<manchicken> Well I need to investigate some GPFs it looks like.
<dasKreech> I know. So it's ok to say 4.0 in hardy?
<Riddell> dasKreech: all I see is a note that 4.0 is being discussed at UDS, which it indeed is
<dasKreech> ok cool
<Tm_T> errr
<Tm_T> this is weird
<Tm_T> functions in bashrc doesnt work
 * dasKreech does like how a new Ubuntu wallpaper/theme trumps KDE4.0
 * manchicken hugs ./debian/rules
<Tm_T> I dont get this
<nixternal> mmm, Lists rock!
<n8k99> crazy people = { nixternal, Jucato, n8k99 }
<Tm_T> yes
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> template <typename T>
 * n8k99 forgot the semi-colon
<nixternal> List<T> crazy_people;
<Tm_T> if I have function in .bashrc it doesnt work but if I do it in shell it works
<imbrandon> err jaba
<Tm_T> not good
<imbrandon> s/err/eww/g
<Tm_T> but now why this is so
<nixternal> crazy_people.pop_back(nixternal); crazy_people.pop_back(Jucato); crazy_people.pop_back(n8k99);
<nixternal> imbrandon: that would be C++, not the wonderful language of coffee beans :)
 * n8k99 is merely human  ergo prefers python
<imbrandon> close nuff, if !php,python,c# then end;
<nixternal> OK, I have the easy part of this project done, who is ready to do all of the hard work and get me another A?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> hey come on
<Tm_T> I have a crisis here =)
<imbrandon> Tm_T, no idea
<Tm_T> anyone can confirm this?
<nixternal> the standard template library is awesome! :p
<imbrandon> i'm just happy to get X working on my old iMac
<nixternal> public class nixternalRocks extends JFrame {
<imbrandon> Tm_T, functions work in my bashrc, so no i cant confirm
<Tm_T> :(
<nixternal> public static void main(String args[]) {
<nixternal> JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Now this is Java!");
<nixternal> }
<nixternal> }
<nixternal> really didn't need to extend JFrame since I didn't even use it :)
<nixternal> import javax.swing.*;
<n8k99> i tried writing some aliases in my bashrc the otherday and all the shells gave me messages that they couldn't find the functions
<n8k99> but i could pass teh commands myself and they would run
<nixternal> alias foo='sudo apt-get update'
<n8k99> nixternal: that
<n8k99> 's what i did
<nixternal> source ~/.bashrc I take it as well?
<n8k99> yup
<nixternal> unless of course you have since logged out or created a new term instance
<nixternal> all of my aliases work like a charm
<nixternal> did you include them in a function?
<n8k99> i even tried a .bash_aliases file like it's recommended
<n8k99> that gave me a message that the ~/.bash-aliases did not exist
<nixternal> my ~/.bashrc has been with me since like 1997 I think...with some updates from Steven Harms
<n8k99> um, underscore not dash
<nixternal> paste your bashrc or aliases and lemme have a look
<nixternal> also paste your username and password, plus any credit cards you have
 * n8k99 pulled it out and gave up 
<nixternal> hahahahahah
<n8k99> no way nixternal i've seen what you can do with a scrap of information about a person
 * n8k99 is no Alabama Insurance salesman!!
<nixternal> oh btw, he doesn't write for anybody...asked the mandriva guys...he is a troll there as well
<nixternal> he is the only one in the world using Open_Sorc@gmail.com, it wasn't hard to track him :)
<n8k99> well doesn't that beat all!
<Tm_T> imbrandon: aww, so whole .bashrc seems to be ignored :O
 * n8k99 thinks he shares ^^^ problem
<n8k99> nixternal: you mean its possible that more than one person could have that email address? :P
<nixternal> if they are mental possibly
<Tm_T> n8k99: really?
<manchicken> Have I mentioned that I hate computers?
<n8k99> Tm_T: yeah i think so
<Tm_T> n8k99: ummm, seriously? because that would be a huge issue
<Tm_T> its crippling me already
<nixternal> manchicken: not yet, but I heard you love wax paper!
<manchicken> nixternal: It feels so silky on my skin.
 * nixternal dies
<n8k99> Tm_T: yeah i was trying to write some aliases the otherday and kept getting messages taht the commands did not exist
<Tm_T> n8k99: lovely
<n8k99> and like i told nixternal i even tried sticking them in ~/.bash_aliases as is suggested in .bashrc
<n8k99> still no dice
<freeflying> imbrandon: arounds?
<imbrandon> freeflying, pong
<n8k99> i gave up and went to work on my schoolwork- or changed a diaper and forgot about it till you said something Tm_T
<freeflying> imbrandon: http://linuxfire.com.cn/~freeflying/DIP/ubuntu/diveintopython-zh_5.4b-0ubuntu1.dsc RFS
<imbrandon> freeflying, kk give me a few minutes i'll grab it
<freeflying> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> np
<manchicken> imbrandon: Do you have a normal time that you hack during the week?
<imbrandon> manchicken, from about 8pm to 3am CST 7 days
<imbrandon> a week
<nixternal> ya, it is called from wakeup (4pm) to sleeptime (4pm)
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> manchicken: you haven't figured imbrandon has no life? hell he wanted to do podcasts at 3am
<manchicken> Since I'm doing the independent contracting thing now I'm thinking of sticking some hacking time into my schedule.
<nixternal> buntudot FTW!
<imbrandon> manchicken, i just lay off irc at times, its a time waster for me, but i'm arround normaly after 8pm all the time
<imbrandon> manchicken, nice, thats what i'm doing now too, e.g. workin for myself
<nixternal> what's up with me writing for "dots"?
<manchicken> imbrandon: Yeah.
<imbrandon> nixternal, heh
<manchicken> imbrandon: I just got a nice solid client based out of CA that is going to help me transition into indy contracting.
<imbrandon> manchicken, nice, i assume not Cali the "other" CA
<Tm_T> n8k99: haa!
<manchicken> Yes.
<Tm_T> n8k99: only affected by some users
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i'd like to find a job out in cali , wife is wanting to go see it for a few years
 * Jucato wonders what he missed..
<imbrandon> maybe i can work in-house at apple on kubuntu :)
<manchicken> There doesn't seem to be any shortage of it.
<imbrandon> yea right lol
<n8k99> Tm_T: you mean this is a problem with only half the population not all of it?
<manchicken> I can't remember how many offers I've gotten--even with relocation assistance--for socal.
<manchicken> But I'm nowhere near interested.
<manchicken> I'm a midwestern guy.
<imbrandon> manchicken, heh forward them to me
<imbrandon> i'm ready to leave KC :)
<manchicken> imbrandon: How's your Perl?
<manchicken> :)
<Tm_T> n8k99: I mean, one user in this system has no issues, other does
<nixternal> only problem with cali, housing marking is HIGH and employment and pay is low
<Tm_T> n8k99: so, err, what's causing this is the question
<nixternal> s/marking/market
<manchicken> imbrandon: I've got some pretty desperate recruiters calling me sometime.
<nixternal> to late
<manchicken> I should start a job site.
<imbrandon> solid, bit rusty nowadays but a few weeks of tweakin and i could be back 100%
<manchicken> imbrandon: Well if I get anything I'll keep you in mind.
<n8k99> Tm_T: now taht is a really darn good question
<nixternal> ya, I know what tweakin' means to you kc folks
<manchicken> They just randomly call me anymore.
<imbrandon> ahhahaha
<Tm_T> n8k99: doublecheck your bashrc rights =)
<manchicken> Every once in a while I get one that speaks English.
<imbrandon> not that kinda tweakin
<n8k99> ok
<nixternal> hey you boys, get away from my anheidrous (spelling?)
<manchicken> nixternal: tweakin' == cow tipping
<nixternal> not in KC it doesn't
<imbrandon> nixternal, amonia works
<nixternal> tweakin' == gettin' paranoid
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> manchicken, tweakin == meth in KC
<imbrandon> :P
<manchicken> And every where else, too.
<nixternal> imbrandon: KC doesn't know meth, manchicken lives in the meth capital
<manchicken> There have been some rather persuasive anti-meth ads around here.
<nixternal> as well as the DEA
<imbrandon> nixternal, ha, more meth is produced in Indepdance Mo than anywhere else in the US [fact]
<manchicken> nixternal: Too true.  There was a huge bust not too long ago in St. Joseph.
<nixternal> that be true
 * Jucato butts in and asks.. "What's KC"?
<nixternal> ya, it made the news here in Chicago
<nixternal> Kansas Shitty
<imbrandon> Jucato, Kansas City
<manchicken> Jucato: Kansas City
<Jucato> aaaaaaaaaah
<n8k99> Tm_T: -rw-r - - r - -
<Jucato> Jucato: Kansas City
<manchicken> Jucato: There are two places known as "Kansas City".  One in Missouri, USA, and another in Kansas, USA.
<imbrandon> whoops /me grabs free's package
<nixternal> alrighty, time for a bowl of ice cream and some sleep
<nixternal> k'nite
<Tm_T> n8k99: shouldnt that be ok?
<n8k99> i think so
<Jucato> good night nixternal
 * Jucato contemplates buying mt.dew... again....
<n8k99> hadn't really seen it to be anything else
 * n8k99 scratches his head
<imbrandon> freeflying, is this just a translation ? you know i dont know zh
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying> imbrandon: yes
<Tm_T> n8k99: -rwxrwxr--
<freeflying> imbrandon: I don't when it go into main :)
<imbrandon> freeflying, kk
<Tm_T> n8k99: says my user with sudo rights
<n8k99> oh- then that just might make a difference!
<Tm_T> n8k99: well didnt
<n8k99> no?
<Tm_T> nope
<n8k99> isn't that 775?
<Tm_T> something like that
<Tm_T> -rw-r--r-- says my shell account far far away
<imbrandon> freeflying, looks sane nuff, your the only person in the changelog heheh, uploaded
<n8k99> and that one works properly right? Tm_T
<freeflying> imbrandon: yes, only I maintain it in debian/ubuntu :) thanks
<Tm_T> n8k99: should, doublecheck
<imbrandon> freeflying, cool, ok uploaded
<freeflying> imbrandon: thx
<Tm_T> n8k99: no it doesnt
<n8k99> oh, so that's three cases, not working
<manchicken> Well I'm gonna start scheduling regular time for Kubuntu work.
<Tm_T> n8k99: but err, not with x either
<n8k99> now if i pull the aliases out of my .bashrc it works properly without throwing error messages at me
<manchicken> imbrandon: You, nixternal, and I should get together for beers or something soon to discuss some ideas... but mostly for an excuse to meet for beers.
<manchicken> imbrandon: Like a midwestern Ubuntu sprint.
 * n8k99 is scared
<imbrandon> manchicken, sounds great to me, STL seems like a likely meting point off the top of my head
<imbrandon> meeting*
<Tm_T> n8k99: er?
<manchicken> Yes, maybe a bit too far south to be an even middle-point for nix.
<n8k99> the idea of nixternal imbrandon and manchicken all meeting up is frightening! :P
<imbrandon> lol
<manchicken> n8k99: Good.  You should be afraid :)
<imbrandon> or we could all invade manchicken's house ;)
<imbrandon> i would offer here but my wife would kill us before the weekend was up
<manchicken> imbrandon: Are you in KC,MO or KC,KS?
<imbrandon> kc mo
<manchicken> imbrandon: We could totally do that here.
<manchicken> My wife loves having kubuntu folks over.
<Tm_T> n8k99: hey, the other system I'm testing is debian
<Tm_T> n8k99: and stable
<imbrandon> someone ask me to come to EU to give a talk to their LUG, i was like ummmm , heh, i might point them to Riddell and see if he has time, its a bit far for me to go
<manchicken> Yeah.  heh
<imbrandon> if it was for like a conf or something i would consider it, or even if they was paying the accomidations/flight i would
<imbrandon> but other than that its a bit far
<manchicken> If they'd pay my way I'd have no problem :)
<manchicken> Especially if they'll pay for my wife to come, too.
<imbrandon> they offered to pay hotel, no flight or anything else
<imbrandon> witch would have been cool, but i'm straped just moving and all
<manchicken> Well it's awesome that they're interested and that they'd offer to go that far, but it still seems like a bit of a stretch for something like that.
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> yea :P
<manchicken> Are you an onsite contractor?
<manchicken> I'm 100% telecommute.
<imbrandon> depends on the contract, i about 85% telecommute
<manchicken> I just bought a house, can't see myself moving all over the place.
<imbrandon> one of my contracts is the fed reserve downtown, most everything there needs to be onsite
<imbrandon> the rest i tele commute
<manchicken> I think Quincy would be the closest thing to a middle-point for all of us.
<manchicken> Ah.
<imbrandon> heh what town are you in ?
<manchicken> I'm in Mahomet, IL.
<imbrandon> hrm , no idea about that
<manchicken> About 10mi west of Champaign-Urbana where UIUC is located.
<imbrandon> ahh'
<imbrandon> either way we should totaly do it
<Tm_T> n8k99: GAH!
<manchicken> Yeah.  If you want to do it at my place that's cool, I'm just trying to be fair :)
<imbrandon> i'd say we pick someones hometown though, so there is easy net access and such
<imbrandon> yea
<manchicken> That's true.
<freeflying> imbrandon: buntudot provide hosting service now? :)
<manchicken> Well when's good for you two?
<imbrandon> maybe we could make it an anual thing and rotate towns in the US like UDS , only keep it close to the midwest at first :P
<manchicken> Totally.
<imbrandon> freeflying, nah i let buntudot get taken over by canonical ( theFridge ) , ubuntuwire will be provding services soon again when me and siretart work out the details
<manchicken> Well if you all want I'm more than happy to host the first one.
<manchicken> And there's a super-cheap motel that isn't half bad.
<manchicken> (<$50/night)
<imbrandon> cool, biker bars arround ? i <3 biker bars, grew up in them lol
<imbrandon> coolest peeps arround if you get past the looks/stereo types
<manchicken> There are some in surrounding areas I'm sure.
<manchicken> Until 5 months ago we were a dry town.
<manchicken> There's going to be a new pub coming soon.
<manchicken> I'm stoked about that.
<imbrandon> ahh :P yea where i lived in TX was dry, that sucked
<imbrandon> that Garth and Jones song beer run was litterly us in TX
<manchicken> I'm a huge beer fan, so it's nice to be able to challenge folks to keep a good list.
<manchicken> I had a cocoa porter earlier today.  That was nice.
<imbrandon> heh i stick to my corona + lime juice or sam adams :)
<imbrandon> or crown + coke == heaven
<manchicken> heh.
<manchicken> I had a coffee stout not too long ago.
<imbrandon> <-----------------this-much----------------------->  cown + <-t-m--> coke, 1 cube of ice
<imbrandon> == perfect
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I think they bottle crown in my area.
<imbrandon> i thought it was imported from CA ?
<manchicken> In Monticello, IL.
<manchicken> I think it may just be bottled locally.
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> i have a quilt made from all the purple bags i collected over the years
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> That's hilarious.
<imbrandon> if its a good night i polish off 1L while coding :P
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> freeflying, what kinda of services did you need, i'll try to make sure we roll those out first
<manchicken> This client is going to be flying me to Vegas in three months.
<manchicken> That'll be fun.
<freeflying> imbrandon: web ssh and mail :)
<manchicken> Why does adept take so long to build?  I have no ida.
<imbrandon> i just got back from Moutain View not to long ago
<manchicken> idea*
<imbrandon> for a potential employer, that will be nice
<freeflying> imbrandon: the most important thing is ssh for me, you know the GFW :P
<imbrandon> freeflying, kk
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to take off now.
<imbrandon> freeflying, untill sparky is retired you can use it, it has your ssh key from LP as long as your MOTU or core-dev and a ssh account
<imbrandon> it will be retired soonish though
<manchicken> I'll be online tomorrow.  Later.
<imbrandon> later manchicken
<imbrandon> take it wasy
<imbrandon> easy*
<manchicken> Will do.
<freeflying> imbrandon: great :)
<imbrandon> freeflying, sparky.ubuntuwire.com is the fqdn
<freeflying> imbrandon: gotta, the speed to it  is quite well here :)
<imbrandon> its a slow sparc though, be nice to her :P
<imbrandon> ( thus is the reason for retirement soon )
<freeflying> I see
<uga> imbrandon: "her"?
<uga> lol @ those that treat pcs as if they were women ;)
<imbrandon> not pc's only servers
<uga> lol
<Tm_T> n8k99: busted
<Tm_T> imbrandon: youre on gutsy?
<imbrandon> Tm_T, yes
<Tm_T> imbrandon: mind to create a new user and create alias or function to new users bashrc
<Tm_T> right in the end thank you
<imbrandon> umm i got a few builds going atm on this old p200
<imbrandon> can it wait a bit ?
<Tm_T> imbrandon: sure, thanks
<imbrandon> k
<Tm_T> n8k99: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/149527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149527 in bash ".profile not sourced anymore" [High,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> imbrandon: no need to, known bug
<Tm_T> AM_3: hi
<Jucato> AM_3: bye
<Tm_T> AM_3: hello
<Tm_T> Jucato: you know him/it?
<Jucato> no. do you?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> 0945 -!- AM_3 [n=armin@dslb-084-058-004-074.pools.arcor-ip.net]
<Tm_T> 0945 -!-  ircname  : AM
<Tm_T> 0945 -!-  channels : #uds-boston #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-de #kubuntu
<Tm_T> 0945 -!- AM_2 [n=armin@dslb-084-058-004-074.pools.arcor-ip.net]
<Tm_T> 0945 -!-  channels : #kde4-devel #kde-devel
<Tm_T> 0945 -!- AM_1 [n=armin@dslb-084-058-004-074.pools.arcor-ip.net]
<Tm_T> 0945 -!-  channels : #kde
<Tm_T> smells?
<Jucato> a lot
<Tm_T> :(
<fdoving> Riddell: there are problems with translations with multiple languages for the kde-guidance package. is it possible to make an upgraded package? - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/133315 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/158162
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133315 in kde-guidance "at least, four wrong language imports for gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Tonio_> hey
<ubunturos> nixternal: ping
<Jucato> he's probably still sleeping...
<Jucato> 5:30 in the morning
<ubunturos> Jucato: oh,
<Jucato> or maybe even 4:30...
<ubunturos> Jucato: do you have SVN commit access?
<Jucato> nope
<ubunturos> for KDE docs?
<Tm_T> ummm
<Tm_T> do I have?
<Tm_T> hello mebrahim
<Tm_T> ubunturos: what about?
<ubunturos> Tm_T: there was a spelling mistake in one of kate's docs (i have reported a bug)
<ubunturos> Tm_T: and that's included in the current stable version too
<ubunturos> (3.5.8)
<Tm_T> ubunturos: translations or in "original" =
<ubunturos> Tm_T: I guess, original (I don't know the difference though)
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> en (US) ?
<ubunturos> Tm_T: yes - see the URL http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kate/document-menu.html
<Tm_T> yup en us
<ubunturos> Tm_T: no, sorry
<ubunturos> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kate/config-dialog.html#config-dialog-documentlist - this one
<Jucato> backgound?
<ubunturos> douc instead of docu
<Jucato> there's also "Backgound" instead of Background
<ubunturos> Jucato: oh, right - I didn't notice that ...
<ubunturos> if someone has commit access, I guess, this could be resolved before other distros pack it with their CD :)
<Tm_T> I wouldnt dare do that straight away :(
<Tm_T> sorry
<ubunturos> Tm_T: can I ask why?
<Tm_T> ubunturos: I have bad history of making mistakes
<ubunturos> Tm_T: :-?
<Jucato> distros will also most likely ship with KDE 3.5.8 anyway. and that is closed already
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> there's some #kde-docs or similar?
<ubunturos> Tm_T: so, that would mean, 3.5.9 (if released) might reflect the changes
<Jucato> none. they're scattered
<Tm_T> ouch
<ubunturos> Tm_T: yes, but that's usually inactive
<ubunturos> Tm_T: umm
<Tm_T> poke <your-favourite-doc-person>
<Jucato> ubunturos: you can most likely ask around in #kde-devel about that. doc people would be PhilRod, annma, and icweiner. or you can wait for nixternal
<Jucato> however, don't expect that the fix would be there immediately for other distros
<Jucato> (unless they are daring and ship an SVN version of KDE)
<ubunturos> Jucato: I had requested to change that, but I guess, KDE4 has almost taken up the environment and 3.5.x doesn't seem significant for changes
<Jucato> not really. but there is no rush
<Jucato> 3.5.8 was just released. and 3.5.9 is still up in the clouds
<Jucato> when did you file the bug anyway?
<ubunturos> Jucato: long time back
<Jucato> before 3.5.8 was tagged?
<ubunturos> Jucato: and posted it to kde-doc@eng.. mailing list
<ubunturos> Jucato: mostly
<Jucato> well then, better start poking doc persons... or wait for nixternal
 * ubunturos waits for nixternal
<ryanakca> nixternal: 21:21:15 < azeem> ryanakca: I'll upload a new openbabel to Debian tomorrow, dropping that Replaces, I suggest just syncing that then
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like there is a problem with knetworkmanager on gutsy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch it to work with pptp, and provide an update package
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> morning jjesse! had a good night's rest? ready for another bout of UDS? :)
<jjesse> Jucato: yeah i did, hanging out w/ the server guys for the first two session then on to kubuntu-hardy-catchup
 * Jucato feels uncomfortable w/ the name of the spec....
<jjesse> trying  to get kubuntu caught up w/ ubuntu
<Jucato> oh well...
 * ScottK2 notes the Evolution in Ubuntu does NOT support GPG and S/MIME by default, but Kmail does.  Kubuntu isn't the only one with catching up to do.
<ScottK2> If the spec name gets the Ubuntu people spending work on Kubuntu stuff, I don't care what it's called.
<Jucato> that's a big if... let's hope for the best :)
<Riddell> that's unlikely
<Jucato> which is?
<jjesse> getting ubuntu peopel to work on kubuntu?
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<nixternal> k'mornin'
<Jucato> ey nixternal! :)
<Jucato> ubunturos (forgot the right spelling) was looking for you :)
<nixternal> where is ubunturos go
<nixternal> hahaha
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<nixternal> we can't make text changes in the stable branches :)
<nixternal> the docs will go down in history with a typo :)
<nixternal> how is Boston this morning?
<nixternal> I know the Chi is pretty cold
<jjesse> boston is cold
<jjesse> big parade starts at noon
<nixternal> oh man, that place is going to be nuts
<nixternal> they are just rubbing into Joey Stanford..he has to be hating it :)
<jjesse> its like a 10 minute walk from where we are staying
<nixternal> if I was there, I would definitely have to go check it out, seeing as I will never get to see it with the cubs
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> peoeple were lining up for a good spot last night
<manchicken> I think Canonical intentionally scheduled UDS during the world series so that Riddell could catch the games.
<Riddell> oh yes, I'm a big fan of organised baseball
<manchicken> Riddell: Beats the hell out of cricket.
<Riddell> and this being a "world" series is great to see US sports being played on an international field
<jjesse> manchicken: too bad none of the games were in town when UDS was happening
<jjesse> hey baseball is played in canada
<manchicken> Riddell: We're glad you noticed.
<manchicken> jjesse: But that's not organized :P
<manchicken> jjesse: You didn't miss much.  If the White Sox aren't playing, it's hardly worth watching.
<Riddell> are they different from the Red Socks?
<manchicken> Oh yes.  Instead of being red they're white.
<manchicken> White Sox are from the south side of Chicago, whereas the Red Sox are from some ladies room in Boston.
<Riddell> and what does Sox mean?
<manchicken> It's bad spelling for "socks"
<manchicken> It's baseball, not a spelling bee.
<Riddell> bad spelling.  edgy.
<manchicken> Terribly.
<Riddell> what do they have to do with Socks?
<manchicken> They wear different colored socks.
<Riddell> (at least they don't use forced capital Ks)
<jjesse> not really, they wear black usually when they are playing :)
<manchicken> And evidently that made up enough of an identity to use that as their team name.
<manchicken> jjesse: Not when they named the teams.
<manchicken> (more than half a century ago)
<manchicken> this adept_batch crashing when you tell it to do something on a package that doesn't exist thing should be easy to fix.
<Riddell> manchicken: easy? adept? :)
<manchicken> Riddell: It looks like a simple case of failing to check for bad return and operating under the assumption that all is well.
<Riddell> Lure: how do we match linux key codes to X key codes again?
<Lure> Riddell: we just assign them in /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Lure> Riddell: then somethin needs to assign KAction to it (kmilo/ksmserver...)
<Riddell> Lure: what app reads that file?
<Riddell> xmodmap, duh
<Riddell> well, it's all stopped working on my thinkpad
<Riddell> I wdoner who's fault that is
<Lure> Riddell: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<Lure> Riddell: brightness stopped or something else?
<Lure> Riddell: brightness was handled in kernel before and is now moved to userspace (gnome-p-m)
<Riddell> everything
<Lure> Riddell: _StefanS_ was looking into this, but was too late for gutsy
<Riddell> actually brightness works on my thinkpad :)
<Riddell> but nice to have a kmilo display for it
<Lure> Riddell: kubuntu session in 20 minutes, right?
 * Jucato wonders if the icecast thing will work this time
<Lure> Riddell: will you use gobby?
<Lure> Jucato: what is icecast?
<Jucato> like podcast (I think)
<Jucato> cool it's working!
<Jucato> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/hunsaker-a.ogg.m3u
<manchicken> Riddell: I've got this beyotch solved.
<manchicken> Not too hard.
<ScottK2> manchicken: My only Adept comment (since it looks like we won't get to it) is make it faster.
<Jucato> ScottK2: that's everyone's comment :)
<manchicken> ScottK2: I think a KDE4 port will actually do that.
<ScottK2> Not suprising.  I've actually quit using it as a result.
<ScottK2> manchicken: That'll be great.
<manchicken> I think that a change to M/V would actually fix the slowness.
<ScottK2> M/V?
<manchicken> Model/View
<Jucato> Model-View
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> MVC actually :)
<Lure> Jucato: I use twinkle
<Jucato> heheh nice :)
 * Jucato is content just listening in
 * Lure might want to talk on kubuntu session
<Jucato> ooh I'll hear all your voices!! :D
<Lure> at least to say hello ;-)
 * Hobbsee might too
<manchicken> Jucato: Qt4 actually has no controller.
<Jucato> manchicken: it has. Delegates
<manchicken> The controller is in the view for Qt4.
<Jucato> accdg to my Qt 4 book
<manchicken> They consider that part of the View according to Trolltech's docs.
<manchicken> :P
<manchicken> I would also consider delegates specific to the view.
<Jucato> hm... the trolltech book must be wrong then :)
<manchicken> Totally, because it's their library, how could they possibly know?  heh
<manchicken> The docs in the Qt 4 Assistant are incredible.
<manchicken> I was reading them on the train the other day.  Very informative.
<Jucato> I have to start from the book... :)
<Jucato> I still need to get used to reading apidocs
<Jucato> hm... TT doc page down...
<fdoving> if you have qt-copy sources you have the docs too.
<Jucato> I don't but I have assistant installed :)
<manchicken> You don't need the assistant.
<manchicken> I just like the assistant because I'm lazy.
<fdoving> qt-copy/doc/html
<fdoving> fetch it from kde svn :)
<Jucato> er.... that would take time. I already have assistant :)
<Jucato> ringing phone?
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got the adept batch crashing bug fixed.
<manchicken> I'll be submitting the patch shortly.
<nixternal> oh my knee hurts
<Jucato> oh what happened nixternal?
<nixternal> it has been acting up again
<Jucato> again? :(
<nixternal> I have the beginning stages of arthritis
<Jucato> ooh.. old age?
<nixternal> haha, ya
<Jucato> :P
<jjesse> nixternal and Jucato
<manchicken> Nice.
<jjesse> you joing the kuubnut-hardy-catchup session?
<Hobbsee> has it started/
<Jucato> jjesse: listening in through icecast
<Jucato> yes
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  connected..
<jjesse> Riddell has a gobby session up as well
<nixternal> I can't listen in, sitting in class :)
<nixternal> I will fire up gobby though
<Jucato> hehe :)
 * Jucato wonders who's speaking currently...
<Nightrose> someone got a link to icecast for me?
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/2007-10-30/index.html
<Jucato> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/hunsaker-a.ogg.m3u
<Nightrose> thx a lot
 * Jucato has no idea how to make an anonymous thingy w/ Twinkle... sticks to icecast...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if you want to use twinkle, you'll need to grab a username and password
<Jucato> hm.. according to the wiki, it's possible to just listen in using twinkle....
<Jucato> anyway nvm :)
<Hobbsee> i thought some of it was authenticated (5xxx), but others of it were not (6xxx)
<Hobbsee> not hard to get a username/pass though
<nixternal> 510n is open for listen only, 500n is for authentication only
<Hobbsee> ah, there you go
 * Hobbsee notes that there doesnt seem to be much of use in this, anyway
<Hobbsee> at least, for me :)
<Jucato> ouch! what was that loud noise?
<jjesse> someone banging something on the table
<Jucato> heheh :)
<ScottK2> Anyone out there add Bluetooth to the 'catch up' spec?
<Jucato> isn't it there areldy?
<Jucato> 2nd in the list
<ScottK2> Yes.  The question is who added it?
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> that was one of the first items when the wiki was drawn up iirc
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sorry to disturb your listening. are we going to have a meeting soon, to discuss whatever has been discussed in UDS?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i wasnt listening anyway
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i have no idea.  that would be wise.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> hehe ok :)
<Hobbsee> (cant trash the bandwidth too much)
<Jucato> too bad I couldn't see who are speaking.... put moving mouths with the headless voices :)
<jjesse> ken and i were just discussing example content
<Jucato> trying to guess the voices hehe :)
<manchicken> There is now a patch on bug #153710.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153710 in adept "adept_batch crashes if target package does not exist" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153710
<Jucato> yay manchicken!!
 * ScottK2 is the one that was mumbling about being old enough to not like default directories earlier.
<Jucato> manchicken: now we're about to ditch everything in favor of PackageKit :)
 * manchicken wouldn't mind being in that discussion.
<manchicken> Although I have never seen PackageKit.
<Lure> Hobbsee: it would be nice to have regular (even if monthly) meetings scheduled
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah.  i suck.
<Hobbsee> Lure: part of the problem is that i havent got to it lately
<Jucato> manchicken: Ubuntu has practically made a commitment to switch to it.. in word though, not yet in writing
<Lure> Hobbsee: no that you suck, but you are the only person that cares enough to orginize one ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's the most blocked on me
<Hobbsee> class-wise
<Hobbsee> maybe less so now, but still most of the time.
<Jucato> or the only one w/ authority to organize one :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is always blocked on somebody and TZ suck too ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it probably doesnt help that i'm not running kubuntu most of the time, at the moment.
<Lure> Hobbsee: what are you running these days?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Blasphemer!
<Hobbsee> ubuntu atm.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: indeed!  :P
<manchicken> Ubuntu isn't bad.
<Jucato> at least still *buntu...
<Jucato> I guess :)
<Hobbsee> gotta see what the competition offers
<manchicken> At least it's not Vista :P
<Hobbsee> indeed - coulda been something rpm based
<Hobbsee> no, that's left to nixternal
<Jucato> (heard that nixternal? :P)
<manchicken> Ooh, them's fightin' words.
<Hobbsee> !visternal | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> i'll likely switch back when we have decent (final) kde4 packages
 * ScottK2 has tried rpm based.  Never again.
<manchicken> If it weren't for my dependence on kontact integration, I would probably be dabbling in GNOME, too.
 * Jucato has briefly tried... not that bad... but experience was to brief...
<manchicken> But I'm 100% dependent on kontact.
<nixternal> bah
<Lure> Riddell: guidance powermanager already have brightness calls (through HAL) and provides dcop interfaces
<Lure> Riddell: only key management is missing
<Lure> Riddell: key shortcuts
<ScottK2> Lure: Riddell is reading
<Jucato> reading?
<Lure> ScottK2: ok
<ScottK2> Jucato: Reading what Lure wrote
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> ok. carry on :)
 * Jucato stopped listening now... ears hurt...
<nixternal> any idea on how I can get Guidance to see my CPU speed? It worked once-upon-a-time, back around Edgy I think
<Hobbsee> mouse over?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> probably a config that has been stuck since a dist-upgrade last year :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: does it grey it out?
<nixternal> yes
<nosrednaekim> I had that problemswith that at times after waking up from suspend. It was a HAL problem
<ScottK2> nixternal: Just use gkrellm and don't worry.
<nosrednaekim> its fixed in gutsy for me though.
 * nixternal uses Kima
<nixternal> tells me my temps and my cpu speed, and it sits nicely in the kicker
<nixternal> gkrellm is so 1990 :)
 * Hobbsee just wants a decent weather-telling applet
<nixternal> SuperKaramba and Conky have since replaced it
<nixternal> plus, I never see my desktop anyways
<nixternal> Hobbsee: LiquidWeather for SuperKaramba is about the best I have ever seen
<Hobbsee> ah, had forgottena bout SK
 * ScottK2 ought to look at Kima.
 * nosrednaekim thinks of screenlets
<ScottK2> nixternal: How do I set up kima?
<nixternal> add it to your kicker, it is an applet
<Tm_T> AM_1: hellooo
 * Lure has to run, bbl
<ScottK2> nixternal: kima works.  Thanks.
<nixternal> yup
 * nixternal heads home
<Jucato> yay!!
<Jucato> hm... how many hours of classes? O.o
<jjesse> yay what?
<Jucato> he's heading home
<Jucato> and I'm heading for bed (maybe...)
<seele> Riddell: ping
<ubunturos> nixternal: ping
<ubunturos> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> seele: pong
<Riddell> ubunturos: pong
<ubunturos> Riddell: there's a small spelling mistake in Kate's doc - I have reported a bug. Since it is a small bug, I wished to put it across here
<Riddell> ubunturos: make a patch and I'm happy to apply
<ubunturos> Riddell: well, the patch is really small
<ubunturos> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kate/config-dialog.html#config-dialog-documentlist - URL
<ubunturos> Riddell: Doucment should be "Document"
<ubunturos> Riddell: Backgound should be "Background" - thanks to jucato
<ubunturos> Riddell: and there's %filename whose description starts with a small 't' instead of a 'T'
<seele> Riddell: do you have time and do you care to talk about printing some time later?
<Riddell> seele: yes, can do
<seele> Riddell: i have (another) meeting at 14:30, so sometime after 15:30?
<seele> i dunno if they set up conference phones or not, might be worth me calling you
<ubunturos> Riddell: when you're done with it, you can mark the bug as resolved - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149857
<ubotu> KDE bug 149857 in general "typo Capitalization of the first word in description" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> seele: hmm, I doubt we have a spare conference phone
<uga> re
<lovre> hi all. can some1 help me with kdevelop, i get an error at startup
<lovre> hm, now i dont get it.... weird...... :S :x never mind, if it appears again, ill take a screenshot
<lovre> any1 here?
<Riddell> lovre: developer summit is on
<Riddell> kdevelop questions generally best in #kdevelop
<_buz> any chance to see kde4rc1 today?
<lovre> Riddell: thanx
<Riddell> _buz: nixternal was packaging it
<Riddell> not sure of the progress
<_buz> i'm hoping for more luck than with beta3
<_buz> but good to hear that its being worked on ;)
<_buz> (plasma might help silence the "omg time machine" stupidity i've been hearing for the past few days)
<mhb> hi folks, how's UDS going for KDE?
<Riddell> I got compiz working on my computer!
<Riddell> burning windows!
<mhb> Riddell: wow
<mhb> is that what's uds is about? :D
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome, does it work better then when we wre working on it in the ssesion?  can you help me out w/ my laptop :)
<Riddell> sure, find the right people and problems can be solved in minutes rather than months
<Riddell> jjesse: windows wobble and burn now, which is the important stuff
<Riddell> jjesse: ask mvo
<Riddell> he knows all
<jjesse> Riddell: guess that is the importnant stuff
<jjesse> Riddell: ok i'll have to track him down
 * nixternal uses Compiz on my Kubuntu desktop with the FREE ATI drivers
<nixternal> and it works nicely
<nixternal> and I didn't have to tweak anything
<jjesse> nixternal: kde-window-manager crashes out for me
<nixternal> I am going to put it on my laptop, I love super+e
<nixternal> forget what it is called, but I love the effect for changing workspaces
<nixternal> adept_updater is the only thing that needs fixing, besides the shadows
<DrakeJustice_> nixternal: was?? what card?
<nixternal> to fix Katapult is easy
<nixternal> Radon 9700
<DrakeJustice_> nixternal: oh...
<nixternal> works great on my Intel card as well
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> and my Gefore 4 mx 420
<nixternal> :)
<DrakeJustice_> i hate the 200m with a passion
<nixternal> I have 2 old video cards :)
<nixternal> I believe the ati driver that gets used on my machine is the r300
<DrakeJustice_> nixternal: i wish i had two old video cards, they would be more tuxish prolly
<nixternal> Riddell: I will work on the KDE 4 RC1 packages today some more...have to create kdebase-runtime from scratch
<_buz> i happen to have a GMA X3100 and frankly, compiz sucks under kde
<_buz> nixternal: any chance to see up to date plasma-playground? without that, plasma is pretty useless
<DrakeJustice_> _buz: compiz has more issuez than KDE or even KDE4 believe me
<_buz> DrakeJustice_: i know, but it's slightly better under gnome
<DrakeJustice_> _buz: wow, unaware...
<_buz> at least in my case i didnt see two or three weird artifacts i had with kde
<DrakeJustice_> such cannot wait for KDE 4.5...
<DrakeJustice_> kde 3.5 has some kicker non-compliance... everything else was good for me
<_buz> i occasionally had really weird menu artifacts
<DrakeJustice_> _buz: shadows...
<_buz> and i never got compiz to work with dual head
<_buz> which is way more important to me than flashy effects
<DrakeJustice_> _buz: what card?
<_buz> GMA X3100
<nixternal> _buz: I plan on having plasma-playground as well..that is the other new package
<_buz> neat ;)
<nixternal> anyone know how to create a local ODBC data source?
<jjesse> in windows i used to :)
<_buz> i think there are odbc drivers for mysql
<nixternal> ya, everything I have seen so far is windows
<_buz> i think it IS a windows technology mostly
<nixternal> there is unixODBC..hopefully it is in the repos
<nixternal> seems it is already installed
<jjesse> Riddell: what room ar ey ou in know?
<Riddell> nixternal: kdebase-runtime?
<Riddell> jjesse: A
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, it is a new package that contains all of the runtime files
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't see it on ktown
<nixternal> I downloaded it
<Riddell> where from?
<nixternal> ktown
<jjesse> hrmm not enjoying my partial compizz
<jpatrick> evin
<ryanakca> nixternal: 09:18:08 #ubuntu-motu: < azeem> ryanakca: openbabel_2.1.1-2 is in Debian incoming now
<jjesse> Riddell: are you enjoying this converstation?
<Riddell> per user hibernation?
<jjesse> yes
<Riddell> if I wasn't looking at him, I'd say it was a Corey topic
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya jjesse
<jjesse> how are things
<nixternal> jjesse and Riddell: that is just wrong...and I am guessing that I know the Corey you are speaking of? "per user" may have given it away
<nixternal> I think I figured out my mdb issue
<nixternal> and I was wrong of course :(
<begert> nice, Dolphin looks pretty sweet (finally got KDE4 built)
<ryanakca> crrrap. My /home partition is kaput...
<ryanakca> bad super block supposedly, and then running 'fsck /dev/mapper/sampi-Home' asks me to rewrite each and every single block.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-31
<nosrednaekim> I suppose Riddell is too busy planning the future of kubuntu to deliver me my latest KDE4 fix ;-)
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: Riddell is out at the pub
<nosrednaekim> having  a Boston Tea party ?;)
<jjesse> something like that
<jjesse> is it bad if there is water in the hallway of the floor your room is in?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: depends, are you below sea level?
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: nope above see level
<Hobbsee> hopefully they dont end up eating seafood dinner again
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: then you are good I guess... no worries ;)
<jjesse> i'm also on the 5th floor, but there is still water outside :)
<Jucato> oh jjesse is good... really good...
 * Jucato stretches and yawns...
<jjesse> Jucato: still booting up?
<Jucato> g'evening
<Jucato> yeah... :)
<claydoh> ping: Jucato
<claydoh> apologies to you
<Jucato> no worries :)
 * claydoh is relieved
<Jucato> :P
<coreymon77> Jucato: hey
<coreymon77> sup?
<Jucato> just woke up.. that's what :)
<coreymon77> :P
 * Hobbsee blip
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I hear you are giving up on kubuntu...
<nosrednaekim> ;-)
<Jucato> hm?
<nosrednaekim> or did I read that wrong?
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> depends on where/who you heard it from, and what you heard
<coreymon77> Jucato: what?
<coreymon77> Jucato: you?
<coreymon77> Jucato: but you cant!!!
 * Jucato can't confirm or deny... needsinfo
 * Hobbsee too
<coreymon77> Jucato: what?
<coreymon77> Jucato: im confused
<Jucato> I can't confirm what nosrednaekim said/asked... because I'm not sure of the details
<coreymon77> Jucato: are you even thinking about giving up on kubuntu?
<Jucato> that and my brain is still booting up
<nosrednaekim> haha... I just "misread" your blog post that was syndicated on planet.kde
 * Hobbsee whistles
<Hobbsee> yes, keep grilling Jucato
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: what are you talking about
 * Jucato whistles too
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: :@:@:@:@:@:@
 * coreymon77 is pissed at nosrednaekim
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: last paragraph?
<Jucato> how could you misread that?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: when can we grill you? :)
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: next time, think about what youre gonna say before you say it
<coreymon77> Jucato: btw, you just woke up
<Hobbsee> Jucato: never :)
<coreymon77> Jucato: and the first thing you do is go on irc?
<claydoh> isn't that what we all do ?
<Jucato> no. actually I was already awake for more than 15 minutes before I turned on the PC... then checked mail and feeds first, before going online :)
<nosrednaekim> I'm kidding!!!!
<nosrednaekim> and i'm very laggy right now..
<nosrednaekim> sorry!
<Jucato> you're not joking about being laggy..
<Jucato> (still no ping reply)
<Jucato> [CTCP] Received CTCP-PING reply from nosrednaekim: 130 seconds.
<ryanakca> Jucato: hmm... does she have upload rights to Debian?
 * ryanakca wonders if Debian grills their want-to-be-maintainers before letting them in
<Hobbsee> uh, yes
<coreymon77> wow
<Hobbsee> have you never heard of am and such?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: 40 seconds
<ryanakca> nope :P
<Jucato> they grill them a lot more than ubuntu does I believe :)
<ryanakca> other than AM radio...
<ryanakca> hehe
<Jucato> Ante Meridian...
<coreymon77> holy cow
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim is 40 seconds lag
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: why so laggy
<jjesse> stop downloading the p)rn
<coreymon77> lol
<nosrednaekim> 26K dial-up + a brother who is downloading
<Jucato> yikes!
<nosrednaekim> = laggggg
<Jucato> I can't imagine surviving on dial up anymore...
<nosrednaekim> yeah...... sorry about the confusion too :P
<nosrednaekim> its hard... when I go to my brother's university I have fun! +)
<Jucato> hm.. is the kdesudo bug fix already in the main repos?
<jjesse> wow almost odne w/ building kde4 on my laptop :)
<dasKreech> New ATI  Linux drivers outperform Windows ones :)
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> um.. I don't use ATI... boo!
<jjesse> me either
<jjesse> use nviida
<Jucato> ditto
<dasKreech> have they ever outperformed Windows?
<nixternal> OK, I take back everything I ever said about Compiz and KDE
<nixternal> it sucks on openSUSE, Fedora, and Kubuntu
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> mandriva?
 * Jucato runs
<Jucato> hi nixternal!!!
<nixternal> to lazy to download all of them cds
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> Compiz works when it wants to
<nixternal> it doesn't play nice on startup all of the time either
<Jucato> kompmgr ftw! hheheh
<nixternal> I do have to say though, the people who developed it, are brilliant though
<nixternal> I was just looking at everything, and it couldn't have been easy
<Hobbsee> works fine on gnome, i'm afraid.
<dasKreech> kwin4 ftw!
<dasKreech> wait
<dasKreech>  kwin-4 ?
<Jucato> it was made with gnome in mind :)
<nixternal> that it was
<nixternal> I will say that KDE 4 with composite runs better though for KDE
<nixternal> and while I am harping, let me harp on ODBC in Linux...need I say more?
<Jucato> sure. I get my turn in a few days :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I can sit there and sling commands at an Access DB using isql all day long, but as soon as I try it with ODBC, it is a no go
 * Jucato will not tell nixternal that he knows nothing about db's :)
<dasKreech> Whats LUKS?
<dasKreech> do  we ship with it?
<dasKreech> I did access ODBC
<dasKreech>  it's not a out of the box solution
<Jucato> nixternal: any news on beta4?
<nixternal> haven't had a chance to work on it much tonight
<Jucato> no problem. understandable. we're at UDS...
<Jucato> darn KDE guys couldn't wait after UDS!
 * Jucato sighs...
<Riddell> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Riddell> that needs updated by someone who knows how
<nixternal> interesting...I didn't setup Compiz to autostart with KDE, but it is :/
<nixternal> Riddell: Hobbsee keeps taking my editor powers away
<nixternal> :D
<Hobbsee> what do you want it set to?
<nixternal> %editors
<nixternal> Riddell: you can change it, you are an editor :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I "may" change it, doesn't mean I can
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> interseting in my kde4 build on my laptop i can't switch users or logout, any one else having problems?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: juct click on it in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Riddell> jjesse: that depends on what kdm you're using
<Riddell> well, logout shouldn't
<jjesse> Riddell: kdm with gutsy?
<dasKreech> Riddell: update it yourself :)
<Jucato> !no deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<dasKreech> There we go :)
<Jucato> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<dasKreech> !snack | Jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> !helpersnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> :/
<jjesse> Riddell: sorry for being stupid, but my problem w/ logging out and switching user is because of the version of kdm i'm using?
 * Jucato chuckles at how some people in #kubuntu answer "how to install <package|s>"....
<dasKreech> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=898&num=1
<Jucato> Answer: "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<dasKreech> Yep
<dasKreech> at least 40% of the time
<dasKreech> another 35% is NEVER USE ADEPT apt-get/aptitude
 * dasKreech likes Adept
 * dasKreech grumbles
<dasKreech> Sweet new Cd is out
 * Jucato tries to count the number of comments, just about the name "Okteta"
<nixternal> don't you just love when compiz crashes your machine, even when you tell it not to load?
<nixternal> if we want Compiz in Hardy, we have a lot of work to do unfortunately
<Jucato> lovely :)
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I am sitting in tty1 right now
 * dasKreech still wonders why we want compiz
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> but then again, the users are the ones who want it
<nixternal> they are the most important!
<Jucato> because it's a spec to catch up to gutsy features?
<jjesse> the spec we talked about today?
<dasKreech> they have a package
<Jucato> hardy catchup
<dasKreech>  let em install it
<dasKreech> so we are stripping compiz?
<Jucato> I can think of a compromise. we can make it easy for them to install compiz.. but we have to tell them that Compiz-KDE integration sucks... so we can't really support it much.. then forward them to #compiz-fusion :P
 * Jucato is eeevil
<dasKreech> I concur
<jjesse> so any idea on how to resolve my prolblem w/ kdm and login?
<jjesse> also is kdm the reason the panel still shows along w/ the kde4 panel?
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: because compiz is kinda cool
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: and doesnt appear to drain resources
<dasKreech> And we are dumping it the release after that?
<Hobbsee> why would we?
<Hobbsee> compiz-kde is easy to install
<dasKreech> cause Kwin ships with compositing in KDE4?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> people might want compiz, for some strange reason
<dasKreech> sure
<dasKreech> I have no issues with that :)
<dasKreech>  make it easy to install
<Hobbsee> and, the cube is cool
<Hobbsee> and the zoom can be quite useful - there's actually no real way to easily zoom in in kde, at all
<Hobbsee> which is unhelpful, when you zoom an image, and it becomse massively pixelated
<yuriy> dasKreech: that's the idea, make it easy to install and have it actually work, not have it by default
<yuriy> Hobbsee: are you at UDS?
<dasKreech> ah
<Hobbsee> yuriy: nope
<dasKreech> anyone following the Gobby at UDS ?
<yuriy> dasKreech: or at least that's what i got out of today's meeting
<dasKreech> Does that mean we maintain compiz-kde ?
<yuriy> not sure, and not sure who's "we"
<dasKreech> Kubuntu
<yuriy> not sure.  the results of the BoF seemed a bit wishywashy to me, and the spec isn't written up yet (jr wrote down notes). overall not quite what i expected UDS to be like
<Hobbsee> yuriy: the sessions differ a lot
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: no.  technically, MOTU does.  i think the compiz people end up maintaining it.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: specs tend to only get written up at the end
<yuriy> Hobbsee: oh. i thought the whole point of the meetings was to flesh out the spec
<yuriy> *had thought
<Hobbsee> yuriy: sure, but the spec is a summary of what's been decided, pretty much
<freeflying> Hobbsee: #135084 seem been fixed, need upgrade the translation from LP, will we have a SRU
<Hobbsee> launchpad bug #135084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135084 in kdebase "Kicker adds _: Entries in K-menu: to certain programs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135084
<Hobbsee> nice!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: we shall poke the correspond lang team to check their translation
<Hobbsee> great :)
 * Jucato sighs
<dasKreech> Sup Jucato ?
<Jucato> nothing much. just like sighing a lot :)
<Hobbsee> he's contemplating publishing his blog post
<Jucato> or actually finishing it :)
 * Jucato is editing the first half... too long :D
<Jucato> has anyone ever been chased out of Kubuntu before? :)
<Hobbsee> no
<Jucato> with pitchforks and torches?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<Jucato> heheh :)
 * dasKreech is working on it they just won't take the hint!!!
<Jucato> better work faster. I might overtake you
 * dasKreech blocks Jucato's way with torches
 * Jucato skreeches..
<Jucato> rawr... Google API for social networking? google's becoming scary :)
<dasKreech> sorry what now?
<dasKreech> who did they buy?
<Jucato> no one
<Jucato> their own API. although Google does own Orkut
<dasKreech> Oh yeah
<dasKreech> Isn't that more portugese networking ?
<dasKreech> Oh lord
<dasKreech> They dropped ODF
<Jucato> who did?
<dasKreech> the ODF
<Jucato> ODF dropped ODF?
<dasKreech> Yeah
<dasKreech> They want to use CDF now
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> link please?
<dasKreech> http://fussnotes.typepad.com/plexnex/2007/10/cdf-disrupting-.html
<Jucato> hm... the OpenDocument Foundations isn't the "holder" of ODF though afaik
<dasKreech> Yeah but it still sucks
<Jucato> only if the OD Foundation has a majority hold over ODF development... we still haven't heard from the other major players...
<dasKreech> It sucks :)
<Jucato> :P
<dasKreech> having multiple "standards" all based on the idea of interoperabilty sucks
<Jucato> well as far as we're concerned, ODF is the only ISO standard...
<dasKreech> Stupid w3c
<dasKreech> Night
<Jucato> Hobbsee: almost finished :/
<Hobbsee> :)
<lovre> hi all
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I just jinxed myself because of that.. lost my train of thought
<Jucato> Hobbsee: done :)
<_StefanS_> morning
<Jucato> now to decide whether I should actually post it or not :)
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> so how are you all doing ? :)
<Jucato> semi-fine? :)
<_StefanS_> silence before hardy..
<_StefanS_> or storm :D
 * Jucato is brewing up a storm :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i say so.
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I have taken blonting to a new level...
<Jucato> oh well, here goes nothing and everything...
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying
<Jucato> hm... why doesn't the fridge's UDS report have the Kubuntu BoF?
<Jucato> it was on Day 2 right?
 * Jucato goes for a nap while waiting for the fallout :)
<freeflying> raphink: so long haven't seen you, how are you :)
<_buz> is there a hardy wishlist somewhere?
<raphink> I'm fine thanks freeflying
<raphink> how about you?
<freeflying> me too :)
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> just quite a lot of work ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: this, of course, relies on the canonical spec people accepting various specs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and not being focussed on getting kubuntu up to ubuntu
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> Jucato: I find your blog post a bit too abstract
<mhb> Jucato: I can see what you mean by "becoming a KDE maintainers team", but not really what you mean by "separation"
<mhb> which concepts, values or technical decisions of the Ubuntu distribution should we separate from?
<mhb> surely not the stable release cycle, seeing as other projects (koffice) now benefits from our cycle
<mhb> and I personally like the idea of having as few wizards and pop-ups as possible, I like things to work automagically without wizards
<Jucato> mhb: sorry just woke up from a nap. I'll get back to you later...
 * Jucato reboots brain
<Jucato> (usually takes a while...)
<mhb> Jucato: and by the way, I have chosen Kubuntu as my distro of choice exactly because of the specialization on KDE. If we became a team like Fedora or Debian has, I would consider "moving on" to some other KDE-centric distro.
<Jucato> mhb: I only put option 2 as a sort of.. um... slap in the face option?
<Jucato> hm.. what was I typing again?
<Jucato> I intentionally made the post a wee bit too abstract. so that people won't focus too much on technical details and probably miss the message. besides, the "separation" I was thinking about is also a bit more abstract than technical. we would still be using LP, we would still probably follow the release schedule (although we probably could be a bit loose on that one)
<Nightrose> Jucato: nice post
<Jucato> For example, on gutsy, we could have probably waited a bit longer, just to be able to immediately (and "officially") fix the kopete and kdesudo bugs
<Jucato> Nightrose: thanks :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> mhb: but I'm quite ok with the 6-month schedule... in fact sometimes I wish KDE released that predictably :)
<mhb> hmm, you touched something I would like too, being less dependent on Ubuntu bureaucracy
 * Jucato wonders where the idea about separating release schedules came up though... reading the comments
<mhb> well it's the first thing I thought when I read the word "separation"
<Jucato> mhb: I guess I'm also trying to say is that we somehow stop hoping that Canonical would one day support us more. If sabdfl's answers were any indication, I think that's a done deal already
<Jucato> hehe tbh, the schedule never came to my mind throughout the whole time I was thinking about this :)
<Hobbsee> we probably dont want to split the release cycle
<mhb> no
<mhb> we don't want to
<Jucato> most probably not. but probably we could be a bit lenient... but that depends on the situation I guess
<mhb> Jucato: actually, I think bugs like those two are blocked by two things
<mhb> a) we don't have the rights to change something a some point
<mhb> b) we don't have the professionals that would actually concentrate on fixing bugs
<mhb> because fixing bugs isn't much fun
<Jucato> but if you look at comment #1, that view about Kubuntu is somehow a bit prevalent with some users... even if you observe the way some users speak... even if you do !kubuntu right now
<Jucato> yeah... but for example, with the Kopete bug, Riddel already had the fix just within a day or so... but we weren't able to upload it... users had to resort to manually installing the .deb
<mhb> fixing bugs need dedicated Q&A, and we'd need paid devs or really crazy (and skilled) enthusiasts
<Jucato> and 64-bit users were left out.
<Jucato> probably even the kmilo bug? :)
<Jucato> btw mhb, just to warn you (sort of), I saw someone giving an unofficial fix to that kmilo bug... which basically involved downloading feisty's kmilo,extracting it, and manually copying/overwriting the files
<Jucato> just to fix the 0% - 11% bug...
<mhb> Jucato: why warn me?
<Jucato> er.. inform you I mean...
<Jucato> there's a fix already right?
<Jucato> I mean a patch?
<mhb> I'm not really sure
<Jucato> oh I thought the bug was assigned to you. my bad.
<Hobbsee> what kmilo bug?
 * Jucato searches for the bug #
<Jucato> "imho, it is more important to implement new hardy features for Kubuntu than implement all missing features (catchup) from previous releases." -- from Lure... I agree with that... although I couldn't understand what he meant in the 2nd sentence :)
<Jucato> (From https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup btw)
<mhb> I think the second one was the exact opposite of the 1st
<mhb> which puzzled me
<Jucato> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/127082
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127082 in kdeutils "Kmilo doesn't properly adjust volume" [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> dunno if this is a duplicate bug, but seems related based on the comments: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118723 in kdeutils "KMilo/Volume Hotkeys regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do you remember if the default Ubuntu install has pre-defined folderse in $HOME?
<mhb> Jucato: actually, there is a couple of distributions that branch off from Debian and Ubuntu and use KDE - but because of the fact that nobody is at sync with KDE, why don't we join forces and do all the maintaining within Debian Unstable (or whichever we branch from) ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it does
<Hobbsee> mhb: apparently there are still a few kubuntu-specific patches - but we do, at least somewhat
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> would be really nice to have the rosetta export patches in debian, where they do nothing, then sync.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I haven't understood the last sentence
<mhb> rosetta? Isn't that the translation tool? Who is "they"?
<Jucato> dddddddddddddddd
<Jucato> ooops. sorry...
<Hobbsee> mhb: we cant sync a lot of debian's stuff into our main, as we do extraction to rosetta in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> so that patch means we cant sync
<Jucato> ah rosetta :)
<mhb> that sounds like a job for a fairly smart import tool
<mhb> Hobbsee: isn't there a pattern which could be used to do such task automagically?
<Hobbsee> mhb: no idea, tbh
<Hobbsee> i dont follow translations :)
<Hobbsee> although i did have my ubuntu in german for a bit
<Jucato> translations was one of the topics raised in FOSSCamp right? maybe there are good news?
 * Jucato is sure mhb loved the FOSSCamp "decision" about package management :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you might want to comment on there that you cnat do anything about canonical supporting kubuntu more - that it's the wrong place to petition mark to do so
<Hobbsee> Jucato: also, you might want to correct the perception that Riddell is actually a gtk/gnome dev
<Jucato> Hobbsee: doing that already
<Jucato> Anything else? :)
<Jucato> (that you want me to reply to?)
<mhb> Jucato: decision? All I heard is that they looked at packagekit and liked it
<Jucato> and considering it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that changing the release cycle isnt really feasible.
<Jucato> already done :)
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> hm.
<Jucato> just waiting to hit Reply
<Hobbsee> how many people there are working actively on kubuntu, in development roles
<Hobbsee> 1 full time, and maybe...6 in their spare time? 8?  i'm not sure
<Jucato> about that much.. +1 now that jpatrick's back perhaps
<Hobbsee> yeah, but the point is for when they bash gutsy, to realise just how many people were in it
<Jucato> hopefully new blood will be coming in. remember those guys who sprouted after openweek?
<Jucato> they don't know that. I've encountered users who thought we have a number of paid devs because we're officially supported by Canonical
<Jucato> (of course I had to explain it to them and they were very understanding after that)
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<Hobbsee> but we do need to actively recruit them
<Hobbsee> yes, hence they need education :)
<mhb> new blood is hard to find these days
<Jucato_> we need vampires to suck new blood :)
<mhb> that is my idea of having a central place for KDE Debian-Derivatives package maintaining
<mhb> we could suck the juice of Debian, Kubuntu, Freespire and many other maintainers
<Lure> Jucato: ?
 * Lure reads lot's of trace back
<Jucato_> Lure: your comment in the Catchup spec
<Lure> Jucato_: I just wanted to point out that just being in catchup mode is not right approach - we should focus rather on hardy as-is, therefore checking what Ubuntu is doing, and deciding what it makes sense to implement and what not
<Lure> Jucato_: rather than spending all the effort implementing features from gutsy (like compiz by default...)
<Jucato_> I see
 * Lure now goes to planet to see "the post" from Jucato ;-)
<Jucato_> uh oh :)
<Jucato_> hm... are we prepared to maintain D3lphin ourselves btw? or does anyone have any news upstream?
<manchicken> Is it just me or does kwin's window focus suck lately?
<imbrandon> moins all
<Jucato_> moin
<Jucato_> nooo!! suddenly I'm craving for mt.dew again! ncurses!
<manchicken> xbrb
<Jucato_> new X app? :)
<manchicken> So does anybody maintain Karm currently?
<manchicken> I really hope it's going to be in KDE4, too.
<Lure> Jucato_: commented on blog
<mhb> Lure: by the way, I'm not sure if you're up with the most recent developments on the web site thing, we will soon be replacing the current site with a Drupal install, which will allow a) much easier collaboration (edit rights for more than just jr) b) a nicer theme.
<mhb> Lure: we're blocked on Canonical sysadmins now
<Lure> mhb: ;-) on new web site, :-( on being blocked on canonical again...
<Lure> mhb: are you driving this effort?
<mhb> Lure: in a way, ryanakca did a lot of improvements on the theme, though.
<mhb> Lure: the C. sysadmins were busy with the Ubuntu release and they now take care of the UDS
<Lure> mhb: great to see this moving!
<Lure> mhb: yeah, I know they are very busy right now
<Lure> mhb: if we had such web page for so long, some additional weeks will not make it much worse ;-)
<mhb> Lure: once UDS ends I hope they'll set the Drupal for us
<mhb> yeah .o)
<Lure> mhb: they have all-hands after uds, so you should probably count another week
<Jucato> Lure: thanks for the comment
<Jucato> mhb: I'm excited to see what the new website will look like :)
<mhb> Jucato: me too :o)
<Jucato> yay clown :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee_ (with a tail)
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Hobbsee upgrades to hardy
 * Jucato wonders...
<Jucato> perhaps I should upgrade vbox as well...
<Hobbsee> dunno if it's even functional yet
<Hobbsee> and i dont know how to debug gnome stuff
<Hobbsee> so it might be a bit interesting :)
<Jucato> haha ok..
<Hobbsee> 524kbps down.  nice.
 * Jucato wonders why there's some considerable amount of delay when starting software-properties-kde from Adept
<Hobbsee> dunno.  dindt use it :)
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> i'm sad to say it, but after this week, there's really no reason i need to use kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
 * Jucato sobs
<nosrednaekim> none of us NEED to use it, we just like to :D
<Jucato> nah. I need KDE at least... otherwise I'll implode
<nixternal> mornin'
 * Jucato waves to nixternal
<Jucato> top of the morning to yah
<nixternal> ahh, luck o the irish i see
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> appears to work.  havent rebooted yet
<Jucato> upgrading vbox... easy enough to revert :D
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it works, at least for Kubuntu it did
<Hobbsee> it's saying i dont even need to reboot
<Hobbsee> i probably should, though
<Jucato_> it only says that if there's a new kernel right? doesn't seem to be a new one here yet...
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> i wish there was :0
<_buz> the main reason i'd like to see a new kernel isnt fixed in upstream 2.6.23 either
<_buz> i'm still only getting one core after resume from suspend
<Jucato> some offtopic spam for your reading pleasuer :) http://www.kittyhell.com/2007/07/19/hello-kitty-armoured-personnel-carrier/
 * Hobbsee wants .24
<Hobbsee> drivers in kernel == so good!
<Hobbsee> no more caring about l-r-m being late, and no wifi.
<_buz> will .24 feature ipw drivers?
<Jucato> they're already built-in? thought that was what ubuntu-restricted-modules was for?
<_buz> compiling ipw drivers by hand is  a major PITA
<nixternal> woohoo...I have school tonight!!!!
<Hobbsee> _buz: iwl drivers, i expect
<Jucato> and that's good? O.o
<_buz> Hobbsee: well i dont care what drivers, as long as they work with my ipw3945 :)
<nixternal> ya, that means I don't have to hand out candy to them little trick-or-treaters!
<nixternal> but that also means I need to setup my cam and broadcast over the internet, so when they go to egg my house, i know who did it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they're already in l-u-m, which drags behind a bit on dev releases.  when they'[re in the kernel itself, it'll all be at once.
<Jucato> ah l-u-m... ok...
<Riddell> why do people think that sending me an e-mail in spanish will get them CDs?
<Hobbsee> heh
<jjesse_> because you are in charge of everything and know evyerthing
<Riddell> jjesse_: I think we should keep a distance from kwwii today
<jjesse_> Riddell: Yeah? he having a bad day?
<Hobbsee> why?
<nixternal> [   Riddell] jjesse_: I think we should keep a distance from kwwii today
<nixternal> just today? should you try and keep a distance from him every day? :p
<nixternal> s/should/shouldn't
<jjesse_> nixternal: kwwii is especially cursing his laptop today
<nixternal> I was cursing mine last night with the compiz mess
<nixternal> I sat here and watched compiz slowly eat away at my memory
<Hobbsee> compiz-kde?
<nixternal> to the point that a c/p would crash it
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes
<jjesse_> apparently networkmanager is not seeing his network card
<Hobbsee> yeah.  it really does suck
<nixternal> I guess I have been lucky with everything else....Kubuntu has worked 100% with this laptop, even during the dev cycles...only until I messed with compiz-kde on it
<mendred> nixternal :wots ur graphic card?
<nixternal> Intel
<nixternal> it has worked flawlessly in the past
<nixternal> but last night for some reason, don't know if it was a plugin I enabled or what, it just started eating memory
<mendred> nixternal: strange cause by all reports..compiz works best on the intel ones...
<nixternal> mendred: and I will second that
<_buz> mendred: that's true. but that's only saying it's even WORSE on others
<Jucato> nixternal: you probably enabled the jucato-plugin
<nixternal> it wasn't a graphics hardware issue, it is a KDE and Compiz issue
<nixternal> Jucato: your post sure brought out the best in some, that's for sure
<nixternal> there was a comment I really liked that I never thought of before
<mendred> _buz: running on my laptop with radeon igp 340 with KDE runs pretty smoothly
<nixternal> let me find it really quick before I head off to school
<Jucato> jjesse_: internet problems? :(
<_buz> i have weird issues on my intel card
<mendred> _buz: but yeah heavy tweaks on the xorg.conf
<Jucato> nixternal: heheh I was hoping it would start a discussion... and was prepared to also bring in the worst :)
<jjesse> Jucato: evening btw
<Riddell> he's also spreading deadly diseases today
<jjesse> sur i guess
<nixternal> What I find amazing is how *good* Kubuntu still manages to be despite next to no support from Canonical. If that’s not a testament to the power of the KDE infrastructure, I don’t know what is…
<Jucato> jjesse: good morning! :)
<_buz> nixternal: i agree
<nixternal> Jucato: ^^ that is the comment
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah that one's a great comment :)
<mendred> nixternal: yup..kubuntu is fast
<_buz> (even though i dont agree on some design decisions, like d3lphin)
<mendred> and this is an ancient laptop by any stds
<nixternal> I really never thought of it like that, and that is a great complement
<Jucato> nixternal: but "*buntus suck. Try a real distro like OpenSUSE or Fedora." is better don'tyou think? Hehehe
<nixternal> Fedora and KDE is like...I don't even know how to explain it...but openSUSE is good
<Jucato> hehe now get to class :P
<Jucato> so that I could disturb you there :D
<nixternal> for me, there is nothing that tops Kubuntu...it works for me 100%, I can do my work w/o any problems, and I know to hack it if need be
<nixternal> plus, can you name another distribution where the lead developer wears a kilt with no undies? :p
<mendred> anyways regarding the kde4 packages for kubuntu.is there a repo where i can get amarok2 and koffice2 packages?
<Jucato> hm.. I just remembered, who's responsible for implementing this separate Context Toolbar? http://jucato.org/stuff/context.png
<_buz> real distro's dont use RPM
<jjesse> you are :)
<Jucato> nixternal: omg!!! how did you know he didn't have undies?!?!
<_buz> so opensuse is out of question
<nixternal> Jucato: news flies!
<Jucato> whoever's responsible for that Context Toolbar, I'd like to thank him :)
<Jucato> (and hope upstream KDE will get that separation soon)
 * nixternal doesn't use no stinkin' toolbars....keyboard shortcuts FTW!
<Jucato> :)
<_buz> i dont have that context toolbar thingy in gutsy?
 * nixternal goes to school...cya in a bit
<_buz> for me, kubuntu 5.04 beta was the first distro i could ever work with and i stuck around ;)
<_buz> (tho first time i tried linux was in 2000 or so, on suse)
<_buz> no, that's wrong, 1998
<Jucato> _buz: that's on a fresh install of gutsy (vbox)
<_buz> abd being able to use kubuntu to work is saying a lot coming from someone who has been using freebsd for 6 years on servers ;)
<_buz> Jucato: could be related to the fact that i got rid of that stupid distinction between web and filemanager
<Jucato> that only appears if you're viewing a kpart (embedded viewer)
<_buz> ah ok
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> i never noticed that i used that ;)
<Jucato> it's something definitely new
<Jucato> for me at least
<_buz> i'm pretty sure we had that in feisty, as well
<Jucato> pretty sure it wasn't
 * Jucato has been thinking/wishing for something like that back then
<_buz> could be wrong though, i switched go gutsy quite early
<mendred> *sigh* i guess  the answer is no
<Jucato> mendred: yeah. most probably you'll have to compile for yourself
<Jucato> at this point at least
<_buz> nixternal mentioned something about working on packages last night
<Hobbsee> an old versoin of amarok is in the repos
<_buz> maybe not amarok though
<Hobbsee> amarok's not hard to compile from svn
<mendred> Hobbsee: yeah i know..but this laptop takes forever to compile anything..so would like to avoid it as much as possible..
<_buz> but speaking of it, opensuse already has kde4beta4 packages :P
<Hobbsee> and they have how many developers?
<Hobbsee> feel free to help, anyway :)
<manchicken> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed coffee....
<_buz> Hobbsee: i tried compiling it last week
<mendred> but yes if unavoidable will do it myself..
<_buz> didnt manage to, so not much help ;)
<manchicken> Sooooooooooo tired.
<Jucato> !devsnack | manchicken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devsnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Nightrose> for those who want to build amarok2: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo - but it is under heavy development still
<Jucato> !developersnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developersnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> sheesh!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Howdy :)
<mendred> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> yw
 * Jucato didn't have problems with building amarok from svn 3 weeks ago :)
<Hobbsee> hiya manchicken!
<Jucato> just the plain cmakekde...
<Jucato> manchicken needs some hugging and cookies :)
<manchicken> And coffee........
<jpatrick> Jucato: well, ok, if you don't want me around
<Jucato> jpatrick: huh? what?
 * Jucato scratches his head
<jpatrick> [14:55:18] * you have joined this channel, [14:55:24] <Jucato> sheesh!
<Jucato> lol!
<jpatrick> ;) joke
<Jucato> [21:55] <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developersnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> [21:55] <Jucato> sheesh!
<jpatrick> ^^
<Jucato> @_@
<jpatrick> Jucato: nice blog post
<Jucato> thanks
<emonkey-p> I've tried to compile kde4pimlibs and got this error:
<emonkey-p> kde4@pegasus:~/kde/src/KDE/kdepimlibs$ cmakekde
<emonkey-p> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<emonkey-p> -- Configuring done
<emonkey-p> any idea?
<emonkey-p> I've did everything like it's written here: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs
<jpatrick> patrick@kamino:~$ dpkg -S kde4-config
<jpatrick> kdelibs5: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kde4-config
<Jucato> hm.. confusing Kubuntu packages w/ SVN source? :)
<jpatrick> it's that or you have to add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your PATH
<Jucato> won't work... if he's following the SVN guide and compiling from scratch
<emonkey-p> there is a file, so I've toadd it to the PATH
<emonkey-p> I've done this special .bashrc things (cs etc.)
<jpatrick> yes, I've seen that file
<emonkey-p> so I thought the PATH should be ok, but maybe I'm worng
<emonkey-p> should I ask in a normal kde channel if I do it from scratch?
<Jucato> wait... did you install kdelibs already?
<Jucato> should be kdesupport -> kdelibs -> kdepimlibs -> kdebase
<emonkey-p> Jucato: you mean the libs from the beta 4 from the repo? yes I have
<emonkey-p> s/4/3
<Jucato> hm... I don't quite understand what you're trying to do? you're compiling kdepimlibs from svn but used kde4libs from Kubuntu?
<emonkey-p> no I already compiled kdelibs from svn
<emonkey-p> but the beta3 are installed before, maybe that's a problem?
<emonkey-p> the beta 3 is from the gutsy repo
<Jucato> hm... maybe... but the .bashrc variables should have taken care of that...
<Jucato> if you copied the .bashrc from techbase exactly as it is
<emonkey-p> I've added the new .bashrc at the end of the old bashrc, should I replace it?
<Jucato> no. just add
<emonkey-p> maybe there was a problem compiling the kdelibs, is there a possibility to check if it's ok? I've seen only warnings on output but I haven't checked a logfile or something like that
<bddebian> Heya
<emonkey-p> The problem is I've to make a speech at the *buntu Release Party in our country about kde4. And I think I should have something more to show than only the beta 3.
<emonkey-p> The party is on the 10th so there is a bit more time to do it.
<tobias_> emonkey: I can't even get to the KDE code from here:-( SVN is blocked.
<jjesse> i built all from svn last night w/ no problems
<tobias_> jjesse: I actually build kde4 a couple of times, but for some reason it never starts up properly.
<tobias_> The kde4 debs from Riddel work fine.
<emonkey-p> the config is here but it looks like the PATH is not set properly : http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/16607
<jpatrick> emonkey-p: add /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<emonkey-p> ok
<Jucato> jpatrick:  I'm afraid that will conflict...
<Jucato> he's compiling KDE 4 from SVN, following the techbase guide, which installs everything to /home/kde-devel/kde and uses that PATH for $KDEDIR. /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ is the location from Kubuntu packages... if his compilation has trouble finding the correct kde4-config, then there's something wrong from the start
<Jucato> at least afaik
<emonkey-p> I see... maybe I'll try everything again from beginning
<Jucato> emonkey-p: without /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ from your path, type "which kde4-config"
<jjesse> i followed the techbas3e article and the only problem i had was w/ lnusertmp
<Jucato> jjesse: ditto (last month)
<emonkey-p> Jucato: no output
<emonkey-p> ou mistyped mom
 * Jucato sees kde4-config in his old /home/kde-devel/kde/bin/
<emonkey-p> hm again no output
<Jucato> no output? it should at least say "which: no kde4-config in...."
<emonkey-p> just say nothing ツ
<Jucato> echo $PATH
<emonkey-p> $ echo $PATH
<emonkey-p> /home/kde4/kde/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Jucato> what's your kde4 user's name? kde4?
<emonkey-p> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> weird... "ls -l /home/kde4/kde/bin/kde4-config"
<emonkey-p> $ ls /home/kde4/kde/
<emonkey-p> build  src
<Jucato> O.o
<emonkey-p> there are only 2 directories, build and src, no bin
<Jucato> well obviously kdelibs didn't compile and install :)
<Jucato> neither did kdesupport
<Jucato> did you compile and install kdesupport already?
<emonkey-p> you mean the packages which are listed at the beginning of the HowTo?
<emonkey-p> or just the cmakekde of kdelibs?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdesupport
<Jucato> no wonder kdelibs isn't there :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when you did the new packages, did you check for non-published fixes in bzr?
<emonkey-p> Jucato: but there is this sentence: There is no need to compile qt or kdesupport on kubuntu gutsy. All required packages are provided in these packages. Skip down to the kdelibs section and continue from there.
<Jucato> hm... then something must have gone wrong with your kdelibs compile
<emonkey-p> can I check that with grepping an log?
<emonkey-p> s/an/a
 * Hobbsee unassigns from a whole bunch of bugs.
<Jucato> dunno if there's a log for it
<emonkey-p> k, I'll try it with compiling the kdesupport first. :9
<Jucato> well you can try recompiling kdelibs first :)
<Jucato> and pay attention when it stops. you'll see if it finished or not
<emonkey-p> ok, just do again the cmakekde in the kdelibs directory?
<Jucato> in the src directory
<jpatrick> ryanakca: ping
<emonkey-p> Jucato: ok, thx for support I'll try it
<emonkey-p> I'll split the output to a log file too
<dasKreech> Jucato: wow
<emonkey-p> Jucato: looks like you're right. after I did the cmakekde again it installed a bunch of things and the cmakekde of pimlibs is now running. thank you very much.
 * tobias_ went through his bugreports on LP.
<manchicken> So, how french is a french press?
<tobias_> It is really depressing to see bugs still around that were reported over a year ago:-(
<Hobbsee> bugs can be open for up to 10 years.  is 1 year really that bad?  :P
<tobias_> Some of the stuff was reported for dapper and is still in hardy:-(
<Hobbsee> well, fix it.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: new packages?
<tobias_> I have fixed the stuff that bothers me and do not care about the rest.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kde 3.5.8
<Jucato> emonkey-p: glad to hear that. you're welcome :)
<Jucato> dasKreech: wow
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdemultimedia, for one - or kdegraphics
<Riddell> Hobbsee: probably not
<Hobbsee> Riddell: didnt think so.  i had a couple of patches sitting in there
<Hobbsee> would be nice if you could belatedly add them
<Hobbsee> to hardy, at elast
<dasKreech> Jucato: Long post
<Jucato> very :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I will during merges yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<dasKreech> ersion is the convereter ?
<dasKreech> yay vista
 * dasKreech chases Jucato with a torch
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I'm not here
<dasKreech> Here go spread more light!
<dasKreech> Jucato: did you pull jjesse's adept documentation ?
<Jucato> yeah. but haven't really gotten around to reading it. only touched it a few times to make correct tagging errors
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> if anyone understands debian packaging
<dasKreech>  is there anyway for the OO.o package to figure out your locale and dynamically install the right spellchecker ?
<Riddell> the installer should do that
<dasKreech> It doesn't
<dasKreech> Jucato: that never occured to me before
<dasKreech> Guess XFCE is still too young to attract rabidness
<Riddell> voila https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<Riddell> comments welcome
<jjesse> dasKreech: sorry missed
<nixternal> Riddell: so for the Printer settings, we are going to make it look like the ones in the HPLIP Toolbox
<nixternal> I can check that out and come up with a new .ui if that is what is being used
<Riddell> it's a bit like that
<Riddell> jjesse: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup proofreading needed
<jjesse> Riddell: will get to it
<nixternal> OK, heading to next class... Riddell, I wouldn't mind working with the printing project, not spear heading it though
<nixternal> bbiab
<Riddell> nixternal: you've seen seele's blog?
<jjesse> which entry was that?
<Jucato> http://weblog.obso1337.org/2007/kubuntu-printer-configuration-ui/
 * Riddell wonders who GabrielAmbuehl is
<_buz> me
 * Jucato wonders what seele uses for wireframing..
<Riddell> jjesse: visio
<Jucato> oh
<_buz> (feel free to remove the suggestion if you dont think it belongs there)
<Riddell> _buz: what is LUKS?
<_buz> encrypted block devices
<_buz> http://luks.endorphin.org/dm-crypt
<Jucato> _buz: you could also append the @SIG@ macro to your additions so that it could be identified as coming from you (in case youwant that)
<_buz> Jucato: oh didnt know that one, will do so in the future ;)
<_buz> use case: usb sticks etc
<Riddell> _buz: and what is kryptomedia?
<Jucato> no problem:
<_buz> Riddell: a kde gui that asks user for passwords of encrypted removable drives
<_buz> i think it comes from opensuse, originally
<_buz> wait i second, did i past the wrong link ;)
<_buz> no looks right ;)
<Jucato> comment on the Codec installation: with Flash in Konqueror, currently it uses a different script and installs to the user's $HOME right? shouldn't it be done like Amarok/Kaffeine and use adept-batch to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Riddell> _buz: ok, I've tidied up your sentence about including that
<mhb> hello to you Americans and UDSers
<mhb> Riddell: so you're going to do all the HardyCatchup work?
<mhb> I think it's rather a HardCatchup task for one person
<jpatrick> mhb: we are a team \o/
<jpatrick> I was thinking i could package the krytomanager thingy
<Riddell> mhb: as little as possible :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: go ahead, but the fiddly part might be to make and test the patch to mediamanager
<jpatrick> Riddell: upstream has no version number, should I just call it 1.0?
<Riddell> jpatrick: 0.0suseXX maybe
<Riddell> where XX is whatever suse uses
<jpatrick> ok
<dasKreech> vista is scary
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you have a disk to actually test it on?
<jpatrick> no :) but I'm sure we can find someone
<_buz> jpatrick: i'll test it
<_buz> but i need go shopping first ;)
<dasKreech> For disks?
<_buz> i have both usb and normal disks encrypted with luks
<jpatrick> _buz: excellent
<_buz> but if i have to test it on real life hardy, ill have to install that first
<_buz> if you patch gutsy i can test it in a matter of seconds
<Nightrose> Riddell FYI about the /Music thing: Harald posted to our -dev mailinglist (don't know if you are subscribed) about it so expect some discussion - maybe a patch for kubuntu will not be necessary if we find a good solution
<jpatrick> _buz: I'll try and have a test pkg for you by Friday
 * Riddell reads http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-devel/2007-October/000723.html
<jpatrick> go apachelogger!
<Riddell> sounds good
<mhb> Riddell: right, but you should do a lot of coding, because otherwise we're wasting your potential :o)
<Riddell> mhb: oh I expect I will
<mhb> but you should do what you like to, that's the rule of thumb
<mhb> it might be interesting to patch Kaffeine so that it offers codec installation instead of the error message...
<mhb> and still, Ubuntu does it so that it installs the codec first, then plays the file...
<Riddell> mhb: are you still interested in a compiz kcontrol module?
<mhb> indeed I am
<mhb> Riddell: I've seen you have discussed this, did you talk to mvo about that?
<Riddell> mhb: only that it should be much the same as Appearances capplet in gnome
<mhb> that shouldn't be very hard
<Riddell> no, it shouldn't
<mhb> I already have some stub, I will look into that
<Riddell> it should also offter to install compiz-kde through adept_batch i think
<mhb> Riddell: I can do that frontend.
<mhb> creating a compiz-kde package and packaging the ccsm KDE frontend can be done by someone else.
<Riddell> compiz-kde exists
<Riddell> there is no ccsm KDE frontend (and I don't think it's worth doing)
<mhb> hmm.
<mhb> so no "custom" effects in KDE?
<Riddell> install ccsm if you want that
<Riddell> it's not a core tool by any means
<Riddell> and it's horrifically complex
<mhb> okay
<_buz> writing a gui for compiz seems pretty much waste of time, yes
<Riddell> Lure|kde4: how's kde 4?
<Lure|kde4> Riddell: yep, playink with svn version
<Lure|kde4> playing even ;-)
<Lure|kde4> Riddell: system settings in kde4 does not have admin mode - is this kubuntu specific or just missing in kde4 version?
<Riddell> Lure|kde4: it has been removed to be replaced with policykit.  the problem is nobody seems to be implementing policykit
<Riddell> (for kde 4)
<Lure|kde4> do we have policykit already in ubuntu?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> but it will be in hardy
<Riddell> and packages are in debian experimental
 * Lure|kde4 need to upgrade to hardy this weekend
<Riddell> hi garth_
<garth_> hi Riddell
<garth_> and hi all :)
<Riddell> nixternal: so, how's kde 4 beta thing?
<Riddell> hmm, lpia buildds
<Riddell> for PPA
<fdoving> so, anyone aware of a reverse phone number lookup website for mexico? - I have some guy calling me every day at the exact same time.
<profoX`> scary
<fdoving> more annoying.
<fdoving> i'm oh the other side of the world, as long as he is calling from there i'll be calm :)
<fdoving>  /oh/on
<dasKreech> You can redirect phonelines
<Riddell> answer?
<fdoving> Riddell: hangs up or silence. depends. i haven't waited for more than 1-2 min.
<fdoving> it costs loads just to listed.
<fdoving> it also leaves 20-30 sec random noise (phone in pocket/crowded room) on my voicemail if i don't answer.
<fdoving> haven't tried calling back yet.
<Riddell> why does it cost you to answer?
<fdoving> good question.
<fdoving> it probably doesn't. it's the other way around. when i'm out of my providers network. well :)
<fdoving> i'll listen for a while longer next time then :)
<seele> there was another ubiquity-usability session today?
<dasKreech> arewe trying to catch up to Gutsy or hardy ?
<dasKreech> hi Lure|kde4
<Lure|kde4> hi dasKreech
<jjesse> Riddell: enjoying the compiz converstation?
<Riddell> jjesse: transparent file manager!
<jjesse> impressive :)
<Riddell> I can see the reviews now "Kubuntu 8.04 is way behind Ubuntu, the file manager is opaque"
<jjesse> Riddell: i'll jsut tell them to wait tto kde 4
<jjesse> KDE4 will solve every problem
<jjesse> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjesse> Riddell: hrm heading back to server discussion more intersting
<dasKreech> jjesse: What did you miss?
<jjesse> dasKreech: i think there was a pm from you about adept doc or something?
<dasKreech> jjesse: no I ws talking to jucato about your adept documentation
<jjesse> dasKreech: ah Jucato was going to work on reviewing it
<dasKreech> Yeah
<nixternal> Riddell: I have to start over on the KDE 4 stuff...I was looking through ktown, and the stuff I grabbed the other day wasn't complete...i.e. kdebase-runtime
<manchicken> So are we ever going to put Basket support back into kontact?
<manchicken> I'm lost without Basket...
<jjesse> i thought basket no longer had a developer?
<manchicken> I understand that many regard it as abandonware, but it still works, and works pretty well.
<manchicken> I don't know if knotes has much active development either :)
<nixternal> knotes just got a makeover for kde 4
 * nixternal would like to see a "tomboy" for kde
<Riddell> nixternal: where are you seeing this kdebase-runtime?
<manchicken> I just want baskets back in kontact :'(
 * jjesse would like to see one note in linux
<nixternal> Riddell: I downloaded it from ktown the other day
<nixternal> I have it on my 64bit desktop
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the path of it on ktown?
<nixternal> it isn't in ktown anymore :)
<Riddell> are you thinking of -workspace?
<jjesse> nixternal: don't bother Riddell he is re-writing Compiz-KDE :)
<nixternal> no, runtime
<Riddell> well if it's not on ktown now then it's not needed
<nixternal> there was kdebase, kdebase-runtime, and kdebase-workspace the other day
<jjesse> what is ktown?
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, there were updates to the packages since my last download, so I am going to grab them (libs and base) and redo them
<nixternal> jjesse: right next to funky town
<Riddell> KDE's main server
<jjesse> oh
<nixternal> won't you take me.
<nixternal> ktown
<nixternal> err, I messed that song up
<mhb> to
<nixternal> thanks mhb :)
<jjesse> nixternal: like i said don't bother Riddell he's re-writting Compiz-KDE
<Riddell> nixternal: I just uploaded the new kdebase to the PPA
 * Riddell is doing no such thing
<nixternal> Riddell: well then, I will do the rest then :)
<jjesse> i think that was what the session i just left was about....
<Riddell> nixternal: well I have some time, let's share them out
<nixternal> up to you beefpatty
<Lure> manchicken: there is bug with proposed fix (.desktop file change) for basket
<nixternal> imbrandon: ^^ new one, add it to the dictionary
<manchicken> Lure: Will that fix the integration?
<nixternal> manchicken: why don't you take over basket and make it better?
<manchicken> nixternal: I really like it as it is to be honest with you.
<Riddell> nixternal: if I grab kdebase-workspace and extragear-plasma you go ahead with others?
<Lure> manchicken: they claim it should (it is just different plugin abi version)
<nixternal> I personally didn't like it, but I do see where it might be useful while sitting in class sometimes
<manchicken> Other than a handful of annoyances I really think it's about perfect.
<nixternal> Riddell: works for me
<nixternal> I will upload them to the ppa starting now, and while I am at school tonight....javascript class, that stuff is to easy
<manchicken> Lure: Good.  I'll stop crying when it's fixed. :'(
<manchicken> I promise
<nixternal> Riddell: how do I properly use a chroot for the kde4 builds when everytime I try to install one of the debs, it cries about dbus...I have tried install dbus on multiple occassions into the chroot, but it still cries
<nixternal> am I missing something?
<Riddell> nixternal: rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst or whatever it is
<jjesse> nixternal: just do an rm -rf /
<jjesse> and then install
<nixternal> Riddell: roger
<nixternal> Riddell: do you see kdepimlibs in ktown? I sure don't
<nixternal> Riddell: found it and the runtime
<nixternal> look under 3.95/platform
<Riddell> oh.  meh.
<nixternal> hehe, the other day though it was just under 3.95, there were no subdirectories
<Riddell> nixternal: ok, want me to do that?
<nixternal> go for it :)
<Riddell> where does it fit in?
<Lure> manchicken: if you did not find: just change Plugin version to 6 in /usr/share/services/kontact/basket.desktop and restart kontact
<manchicken> Lure: Really?
<Lure> manchicken: yes
<Lure> manchicken: we have rebuilt it (Hobbsee) just before release, but we forgot about desktop file
<nixternal> Riddell: check the debian kde4 repos, they already started on the packaging of it
<Lure> manchicken: we could probably ask for sru as many users complained and fix is obvious
<manchicken> OMFG Lure's a freakin' genius!
<Riddell> Lure: go ahead
<Lure> Riddell: need to check universe processes, sometimes they are more strict than for main...
<Riddell> by the way, anyone have an opinion on not having ksplash in hardy?
<nixternal> what would you do with it?
<Riddell> throw it away
<Riddell> a la ubuntu
<nixternal> where it is just blank until everything loads up?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> hrmm, don't bother me truthfully...but I do like the simple one that I think mhb made, or it maybe have been fdoving
<Nightrose> giving feedback to the user ftw! - usability wise removing that would be very bad without giving some kind of indication something is done
<Lure> Riddell: fine with me actually, current one is not very descriptive anyhow
<fdoving> nixternal: probably mhb, though i use the theme named "Simple"
<nixternal> fdoving: ok, I couldn't remember which one of you tweaked the simple ksplash and made it look cool
<fdoving> i didn't :)
<manchicken> Lure: Do you have any idea how much easier you just made my life?  Much thanks.
<Lure> manchicken: ;-)
 * Lure will prepare sru to make others happy too ;-)
<manchicken> My client is so scatter-brained that I'm having to take lots of notes, and it's just hard to keep the notes organized in knotes.
<manchicken> Baskets is just the ideal program for that sort of thing.
<fdoving> manchicken: tried kjots ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Where is the packages for kde4 beta4?
<manchicken> Not.
<manchicken> nope*
<mhb> nixternal: that'd be me
<manchicken> Wait, is kjots the program that stores regular notes hierarchically?
<mhb> nixternal: I like it, too .o)
<mhb> nixternal: of course, two entities must like it in order to push it - Riddell and the majority :o)
<mhb> Riddell: if you ask me, I'd have some sort of indication that the system loads up ... KDE loads a wee bit slower than GNOME does here
<mhb> Riddell: I'm for a lighter splash all the way, though.
<jpatrick> Riddell: suse kdebase patch for LUKS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42840/
<Riddell> jpatrick: put it into bzr if you want
<jpatrick> Riddell: affirmative
<mhb> Riddell: what do you think about it?
<Riddell> mhb: dunno, I've removed ksplash on my machine for now, waiting for a reboot to see what I think
<mhb> Riddell: a simple ksplash (like I did) can speed up the KDE start (few seconds gain)
<fdoving> none probably gains even more.
<Nightrose> Riddell: see http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-devel/2007-October/000724.html
<mhb> empty splash could go a little further, but it shouldn't be long
<mhb> err, that much
<mhb> let's hear Riddell's analysis
<Lure> Riddell: first time preparing package for -proposed: what do I need to change to get it uploaded to right repo?
<Lure> Riddell: and version is by standard .1, right?
<nixternal> Riddell: which kde4 packages are you going to do now?
<nixternal> that way there, once they are up, I can put them in my schroot and finish off the rest
<Riddell> nixternal: strigi, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-runtime, extragear-plasma
<nixternal> OK, I don't think I need to depend on any of them for the rest of the packages
<nixternal> you guys see Ubuntu is now being sold in Walmart? gOS
<mhb> Riddell: so what about the ksplash?
<Riddell> mhb: I commented above ("dunno...")
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, I just thought you rebooted now that you speak :o)
<Riddell> mhb: no, I'm waiting until my laptop does it for me, which usually isn't long
<Riddell> Nightrose: kubuntu doesn't add ~/Music to amarokrc by default.  I'd worry that if we did we'd lose the "Build Collection" button that new users get
<Nightrose> Riddell: i see - don't know enough about that to give you any hint here but when the time for a decision comes just talk to one of our devs - I will post you links to further replies when there are any
<ryanakca> hmm... random idea for Hardy, take it or leave it, but maybe create a Documents/ , Music/ , Pictures/ in /etc/skel/ , and then if we wanted, set the appropriate KDE icons for the directories?
<Riddell> ryanakca: see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: cool, so, with XDG Home Dirs, XDG would create a directory specifically for say "Music", and then it would inform all programs that the default location for music is in "Music/" ?
<ryanakca> and likewise for documents, pictures, downloads, video, etc?
<Riddell> ryanakca: essentially, run it if you want to see
<Riddell> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ryanakca> :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: kdebase patch pushed
<Sime> anyone here know where the defaults for kde are kept? (for colours, fonts etc)
<Riddell> scattered throughout KDE
<_StefanS_> Riddell: isn't it /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile ?
<_StefanS_> - kde-profile
<Sime> ok then, where do the defaults for colours and fonts live?
<Riddell> yes kubuntu keeps our overrides in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<Riddell> KDE itself is another question
<Lure> Riddell: can you get basket through gutsy-proposed? (waiting for distro manager approval)
<Sime> I've got netbeans here which is a Java swing app and I'm trying to de-uglyify it.
<Riddell> Lure: I can see it, I'm not sure I'm allowed to approve it
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will have to wait then
<Sime> cool, that's it.
<DaSkreech> Ther is a new basket?
<Riddell> Lure: well, maybe I can
<Lure> Riddell: wait
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like I need to change Maintainer after all (was not warned as version was build)
<Riddell> you don't
<Lure> Riddell: ok, then it is fine
<Lure> Riddell:  will change it for hardy version
<Lure> Riddell: will be ubuntu1 there
<Riddell> Lure: accepted, please update the bug status and add the tag and find some testers
<Lure> Riddell: will wait to get repo and will mail ubuntu-motu and kubuntu-devel and kubuntu for testers
<Lure> Riddell: I have also uploaded fix for hardy
<Riddell> thanks
<jpatrick> _buz: ping
<jpatrick> _buz: kde-luks test package on my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jpatrick/+archive
<jpatrick> not yet built tho, but it's only a matter of time
<Lure> mhb: I though that you were planning to do something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PartitionManagement
<Riddell> his spec is different
<Lure> Riddell: should we merge?
<Riddell> no, they're different
<mhb> Lure: something similar
<DaSkreech> Lure: There is a a new basket?
<Lure> DaSkreech: uploaded to hardy and gutsy-proposed
<DaSkreech> Neart
<Lure> DaSkreech: fixes integration in kontact
<Riddell> Lure: doesn't it need to install basket.desktop ?
<Lure> Riddell: it does, or?
<Lure> Riddell: I tested upgrade here and it worked, will try again with -proposed version
<Lure> Riddell: the change is only version of plugin in .desktop file
<Riddell> mm right, it works
<mhb> :q
<mhb> hehe, vim overdose
<begert> oh look, i has plasma...neat
<DaSkreech> begert: lolcat?
<begert> indeed
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-01
<begert> still figuring out this whole building KDE while in Kubuntu
<begert> I have stuff built, just sure how to check if what I am running is what I built or not
<DaSkreech> Ooooh I have this one I think
<DaSkreech> http://randomguy3.wordpress.com/2007/10/25/kde4-bash-functions/
<begert> usefull++
<begert> thanks
<DaSkreech> Yeah
 * Jucato waves good evening/morning/afternoon
<begert> hey
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> !seen nixternal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen nixternal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah.. no such function? :D
<begert> heh
<nixternal> Jucato: /msg seenserv seen nixternal
<nixternal> ;)
<jjesse> back from dinner
<nixternal> although, it will just tell you I am here on IRC with you :)
<Jucato> back from pizza breakfast :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> mmm, pizza sounds good
<Jucato> some IRC bots have smartass answers though... something like "Open your eyes! Foo is in here right now!"
<nixternal> I am sittin' in class, and it looks like I am about the only loser sitting here
<nixternal> everyone has gone home but me :)
<Jucato> whoa? still at school?
<jjesse> sorry you are still at school
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> olmost 9 o'clock pm for you right?
<nixternal> gotta learn how to be cool like you all are
<nixternal> shoot, this class typically goes until 10pm
 * Jucato is uncool :)
<begert> can someone help me out with a couple things?
<nixternal> but the teacher went through and we did our ajax stuff and said "that's it, have a nice night"
<nixternal> so, I am going to head home now, see you in a bit
<Jucato> yay! take care
<begert> later
<Jucato> jjesse: how's UDS coming along? and how's kwwi?
<begert> + PCRE: Perl Compatible Regular Expression <www.pcre.org>Provide better regular expression support in KJS.+ ALSA, 1.0.14a: current alsa-lib is needed for dmix and virtual device listing <http://www.alsa-project.org/>
<Jucato> O.o
<begert> are there packages for these?
<jjesse> kwii's ok, very nice in real life
<jjesse> UDS is great
<Jucato> I thought you were staying away from him last night :D
<begert> I am building kdelibs and it suggests that it would be nice if i had those
<Jucato> of course there are :)
<Jucato> !info libpcre3
<ubotu> libpcre3: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 189 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Jucato> !info libpcre3-dev
<ubotu> libpcre3-dev: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Jucato> that's probably what you'll need
<jjesse> Jucato: that was this morning
<jjesse> cause he was cranky and sick
<Jucato> oh yeah.. morning... :/
<begert> I installed them, the kde environnment doesn't seem to find them
<begert> :(
<yuriy> wow Jucato you're big on longwinded posts, huh
<Jucato> yuriy: yeah it seems so... need to cut down really...
<Jucato> (the first draft was .5 longer than that one though :P)
<yuriy> and i think edubuntu is at least as officially supported as kubuntu is, at least they do get shipit
<Jucato> poor xubuntu :(
<dasKreech> hi ju
<Jucato> hi das
<dasKreech> Jucato: goes to rabidness
<jjesse> which was  the long post?
 * Jucato innocently whistles
<jjesse> was that the one where he says he hates kubuntu
 * jjesse ducks
<Jucato> quack
<Jucato> it would probably have been easier if I hated Kubuntu, wouldn't it? :(
<jjesse> yeah it would have
<jjesse> have you had feedback on your post?
<Jucato> 30 so far
<jjesse> nice, will have to read
<dasKreech> Digg!
<Jucato> please no! :/
<Jucato> I'd rather it be kept within the more sane *buntu community
<Jucato> but even in the community, there are crackpots... :)
<Jucato> "As a GNOME user i’ll ask so what if Kubuntu is going down the drain?"
<jjesse> wow don't agree with the whole rm -rf *Riddell
<Riddell> I'm being deleted?
<jjesse> one of the comments from Jucato's post says to remove Riddel from Kubuntu if i read the comment correctly
<Jucato> I think he mistook you for a GNOME dev :)
<jjesse> http://jucato.org/blog/quo-vadis-kubuntu/
<Jucato> but the command won't work.
<jjesse> you've tried?
<Jucato> rm: cannot remove `riddell': No such file or directory
<Jucato> Linux is case sensitive :)
<dasKreech> needs to be context sensitive :)
<dasKreech> imbrandon: Dude!
<coreymon77> Jucato: what the hell?
<coreymon77> Jucato: remove riddell?
<Jucato> heh yeah I did get some very interesting comments :)
<dasKreech> Is there a korean chan?
<Jucato> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> none
<Jucato> (it seems)
<Riddell> there's a KDE Koran channel on an obscure irc server
<Riddell> #kde at the HanIRC server
<Jucato> there seems to be #ubuntu-ko
<Riddell> in basket, how do I make notes so they can be moved around freeform?
<Jucato> right-click on the basket -> Properties -> Disposition
<yuriy> i was thinking today about how i'd want basket features in korganizer
<yuriy> have the nice click anywhere and start typing thing to make events, and merge the todo list features
<Riddell> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> np :)
<dasKreech> Jucato: isn't that north korea?
<Jucato> that I don't know....
<dasKreech> are there any issues with ubuntu shutting down and then not bringing the machine back up properly?
<Riddell> I'd imagine it's south korea
<Riddell> dasKreech: not that I know of
<nosrednaekim> you know... after setting up compiz to act right with kde, I found some programs hat really should be in our repositories
<nosrednaekim> kicker-compiz and taskbar-compiz
<dasKreech> Such as>
<dasKreech> ok
<nosrednaekim> the former is a modified pager, and the latter a taskbar that is "desk space" friendly
<yuriy> oh, interesting
<jjesse> yeah?
<yuriy> they fix the pager and taskbar problems?
<Jucato> or are they separate 3rd party apps?
<begert> so if I build my own KDE4 apps and want to submit a bug report, is it valid to put it in launchpad or is that a strictly kde.org thing?
<Jucato> but it still kinda sucks that they have to do it all externally :(
<dasKreech> begert: Did you submit them to KDE?
<begert> I have done nothing yet?
<Riddell> begert: bugs.kde.org
<Jucato> begert: you mean built KDE 4 from SVN?
<begert> heh, not a question
<begert> yes, built from SVN
<Jucato> then Riddell's answer is the one :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: packages welcome :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'm not a packager (and really can't be too easily since I am on dial-up)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: just normal updates are hard for me.
<begert> k, thanks
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: do the next best thing... find someone who will :D
 * Jucato thinks jpatrick is still looking for stuff to do...
<dasKreech> begert: Oh Built... sorry wrong context
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah...jpatrick isn't around
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: or wait... don't we have  a compiz team? maybe that'd be their area of responsibility
<nosrednaekim> do we?
 * Jucato thought we did... 
<Jucato> better ask in -motu
<nosrednaekim> ok
<yuriy> Riddell: the new printer tool won't be a kcm?
<Riddell> yuriy: it'll be qt4, so not sure
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: in KDE4?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<Jucato> Riddell: were you able to read my comment about the Flash install script earlier?
<Riddell> Jucato: nope
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: in kde 3. i saw that it is going to be PyQt 4 which is why i'm asking
 * Jucato greps
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: ehh never mind misinformed me ;)
<Riddell> yuriy: we can probably load it from system settings, but not integrate it properly
<Jucato> Riddell: <Jucato> comment on the Codec installation: with Flash in Konqueror, currently it uses a different script and installs to the user's $HOME right? shouldn't it be done like Amarok/Kaffeine and use adept-batch to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes it maybe should, but the current one works so I don't plan to change it
 * dasKreech waves at CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> hey
<CPrgmSwR2> I am wondering if kde4-beta4 is being worked on or is the packages made yet?
<Riddell> CPrgmSwR2: yes, but buildds are being slow with the debian imports
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. I'm guessing no one's complaining yet that when they installed Flash in one user, other users don't get it as well?
<Jucato> ouch.. chest hurts brb...
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: Oh no wonder I had that issue
<dasKreech> :-(
<Riddell> Jucato: I've not heard any complaints
<dasKreech> asthma attack
<CPrgmSwR2> Riddell: I have had issues with that
<dasKreech>  he'll be back
<CPrgmSwR2> Riddell: will the beta4 take place of beta3 once its released?
<Riddell> CPrgmSwR2: it'll be in gutsy-backports
<Jucato> back...
<Jucato> dang that hurt.. not asthma though
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: ping
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: pong
<dasKreech> Jucato: jalepeno balut pizza?
<dasKreech> Hey Hobbsee  :)
<dasKreech> How are you?
<Jucato> ew!
<Hobbsee> doing OK
<Hobbsee> done one prac, and a lecture
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Hows tracker?
<Hobbsee> purged.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i dont hav emuch use for desktop search
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: So no impressions of it?
 * Jucato likes the gnome deskbar
<dasKreech> I hear if KDE had a deskbar... about twice a week
<nosrednaekim> pffft, KDE has so many OTHER things that GNOME doesn't
<Jucato> you can add "if KDE had a panel drawer" from me
<yuriy> what's a deskbar?
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: appears to work, but i prefer battery life
<Jucato> http://raphael.slinckx.net/deskbar/
<Jucato> oh better site: http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/deskbar.html
<dasKreech> nosrednaekim: Yes but people like delicious
<dasKreech> Jucato: Umm we don't?
<Jucato> and it doesn't depend on tracker (only recommends)
<yuriy> so like the strigi applet but looks better?
<dasKreech> I'm almost sure KDE had a panel drawer
<yuriy> umm and what's a panel drawer then?
<Jucato> yuriy: somewhat, but doesn't depend on a search engine like tracker... dunno what it uses
<Jucato> yuriy: have you seen OS X Leopard's new Stacks feature for the Dock yet?
<yuriy> Jucato: no, i haven't looked at Leopard
 * Jucato looks for good links
<yuriy> i imagine we'll be upgrading the lab macs at some point, and then i'll have a look
<jjesse> so does anyone have any problems w/ delete taking forver in dolphin
<jjesse> takes longer then vista's delete
<yuriy> i've had delete take forever before, not sure why, but i doubt it's dolphin's fault
<begert> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135932 decent addition to a bug report?
<ubotu> KDE bug 135932 in general "KFind crash when clicking "stop"" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<yuriy> Jucato: gnome deskbar uses beagle
<dasKreech> tracker in Gutsy
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/deskbar-applet
<yuriy> well anyways, depends on a search engine
<Jucato> no depends on beagle or tracker... only recommends...
<Jucato> did edgy have beagle or tracker? because that was the first (and last) time I tried the deskbar
<Jucato> yuriy, dasKreech: the GNOME drawer is like the quicklaunch applet, except that it can hide/show by clicking a button on the panel. it doesn't take up that much space
<yuriy> doesn't sound terribly useful, now you need 2 clicks for "quick" launch
<Jucato> there are workarounds for KDE to have that, but not that easy to do
<Jucato> if space is a luxury you can't afford, it's useful :)
<yuriy> if you have so much stuff in there that you need another click to show the whole thing, that's the kmenu
<Jucato> specially if you have, say  more than 6 apps there?
<Jucato> and in the kmenu you'll have at least 3 clicks :)
<Jucato> anyways, just my personal wishlist :)
<yuriy> how so? you don't need to click on submenus, so anything in there is exactly 2 clicks away
<dasKreech> One if you start with alt+f1
<yuriy> also the hide button itself would waste space
<yuriy> dasKreech: ok, actions
<dasKreech> Alncelot has that down to one
<dasKreech> lancelot
<Jucato> yuriy: you're right, 2 clicks only.. but then you'd have to also navigate through the menus. not really that quick either
<jjesse> is that a new start menu?
<jjesse> lancelot?
<dasKreech> It's a launcher
<Jucato> yeah
<dasKreech> wehn beta4 spits out you can play with it
<Jucato> well not a "Start" menu (we'll get sued!)
 * Jucato wonders why his chest is hurting...
<dasKreech> It's not even close to a Start Menu
<dasKreech> Do you do pucshups?
<Jucato> nope
<dasKreech> hmm
<Jucato> I think what yuriy meant by Start menu was a main menu (like K menu)
<dasKreech> So it's not muscles growing
<dasKreech> I don't think lancelot is that either
<Jucato> hm.. gas... heartburn.. dunno... anyway it stopped again..
<dasKreech> I'm not sure I like it yet
<Jucato> it is definitely a main menu
<dasKreech> we shall see
<Jucato> basically a launcher would be like katapult or krunner
<dasKreech> well lancelot is supposed to be a mouseless launcher
<dasKreech> That for some reason currently uses the mouse
<Jucato> and looks like a menu. :)
<Jucato> anyway, it is a sort of parking lot. "launching lot" = lancelot :)
<dasKreech> Yeah it's a round of laffs :)
<dasKreech> still not sure I like it
<dasKreech>  Esp since it can't die yet
 * yuriy never said Start menu
<Jucato> oh sorry, that was jjesse
 * Jucato needs to look at the colors more closely
 * yuriy doesn't have colors
 * Jucato does
<jjesse> Jucato: i thought thats waht it was from the images i saw
<yuriy> dasKreech: it's not supposed to be mouseless, just clickless
<jjesse> as lest thats what it looked like to me
<dasKreech> ah
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> still not sure I like it
<yuriy> but it uses hovering to replace clicks, which just sounds annoying to me
<Jucato> you don't have to :)
<Jucato> there's a (configurable?) delay for it anyway
 * Jucato wonders if we'll be using custom/special icons for the new XDG Home Dirs...
<dasKreech> I hope they have hover back in for Kickoff
 * ScottK recalls that being discussed at UDS.  I think we need to just have some.
<dasKreech> Right now the mix of hovering and clicking really bugs me
<dasKreech> Go raptor!
<Jucato> ScottK: Crystal SVG already has some
<Jucato> something like icons w/ overlays
<ScottK> Jucato: Then it should be simple.  I know they already work as I've got one for my Documents dir on this box.  The /home was copied over from opensuse when I switched and the icon came with it.
<dasKreech> The KDE4 icons already do overlays and emblems right?
<Jucato> yeah I used to do that to my home dirs too... but I ran out of "overlays" :)
<Jucato> dasKreech: not the ones for file icons I think... not really sure
<dasKreech> Ok
 * dasKreech backs away from the danger
<Jucato> DeadlyPointyStic: aw.. :(
<yuriy> i don't know why i find qt designer so confusing
<Jucato> "Alter applications to use the relevent directory by default. Amarok to use Music, Kaffeine to use Video, Digikam to use Photos, KOffice to use Documents, Konqueror to Downloads." <-- I wonder how you can set Konqueror to always download into Downloads...
<Jucato> yuriy: Qt 4?
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> it helps if you don't have all the palettes open at once :)
<Jucato> er... "Tools"
<yuriy> well even just the properties pallet
<yuriy> te
<Jucato> I think most people already familiar with GUI designers are familiar with that setup, from Visual foo maybe?
<yuriy> every time i go try to use designer it just makes me want to code the GUI
<Jucato> you always can :)
<yuriy> Jucato: i've used VB before, but that was a long time ago
<Jucato> I haven't looked much into Visual foo actually...
<yuriy> well just now i was thinking of starting on a ui for the printer thing because seele's blog got me excited abou tit
<yuriy> *about it
<Jucato> I was saved early on by Linux
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> nice typo :)
<yuriy> hate that typo, make it all the time too
<dasKreech> yuriy: just embrace tit
<Jucato> tsk tsk... now that's not a typo :P
<n8k99> hello?
<Jucato> hi?
<n8k99> just thought this was a good moment for greetings
<Jucato> great timing! :)
<jjesse> sorry we dont allow greetings here
<Jucato> aw shucks!
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> :P
<Jucato> haha :)
<claydoh> greetings!
<Jucato> ey claydoh! h
<claydoh> lol too late as usual
<n8k99> jjesse: i'll find you tomorrow and greet you!
 * claydoh watches ghost hunters, its live....and booooorring
<jjesse> n8k99: looking forward to it
<claydoh> hello Jucato
<jjesse> wow found a bug still refrencing 5.10
<Ahmuck> i want a kubuntu coffee cup *sniffle*
<dasKreech> cafepress?
<ScottK> Any suggestions where to start looking if the keyboard quits working for one and only one user on a Kubuntu Gutsy box just after login?
<Ahmuck> in #kubuntu
<dasKreech> ScottK: don't know happens to me every now and again
<dasKreech>  I just use the mouse and logout and sudden;y it's working again
<ScottK> dasKreech: That shound different than this.  It's gone and stays gone.  I mentioned it to Riddell at UDS and his eyebrow raised.
<ScottK> I give for tonight.  Good night all.
<lnxkde> hey guys when will be beta4 of kde 4 available for Kubuntu?
<nixternal> within the next day or so...UDS is swamping us right now
<Jucato> [Thu Nov 1 2007] [10:38:52] <CPrgmSwR2> I am wondering if kde4-beta4 is being worked on or is the packages made yet?
<Jucato> [Thu Nov 1 2007] [10:39:09] <Riddell> CPrgmSwR2: yes, but buildds are being slow with the debian imports
<Jucato> (sorry for those highlighted)
* nixternal changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | We will have KDE 4 Beta 4 for Gutsy done within the next day or so
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> that is getting asked quite a bit
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> our buildd's are struggling
<Jucato> you have to admit, it's highly unusual for Kubuntu to be behind :)
<lnxkde> yea
<nixternal> can't help it...it is just Riddell and I doing the builds right now..and we have 2 new package introductions
<Jucato> nixternal: I presume you're home now? or still at school? :D
<lnxkde> I hope it is usable :)
<nixternal> I am home
<Jucato> lnxkde: you can always compile from SVN and see for yourself :D
<nixternal> lnxkde: it should be usable, we are including the new kdebase-runtime and the plasma-playground
<Jucato> nixternal: hm.. about that... haven't some of the plasmoids been moved to extragear or something?
<lnxkde> Jucato: no thankx ;) I leaved Gentoo becouse it takes a lot of (&$%)($&^ time! compiling things
<nixternal> OK, it seems Riddell's changes have been posted, now I just need them to build, point my schroot sources.list at the ppa, and build away :)
<lnxkde> nixternal: nice
<nixternal> tomorrow I should get some time
<Jucato> nah, KDE4 doesn't take much time
<nixternal> you can compile kde4 in less than 2 hours time...and that is pretty much everything
<nixternal> except on a monday, that is a dangerous day to attempt the build
<Jucato> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/plasma/
<Jucato> and of course http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/
<Jucato> oh well... :/
<lnxkde> no I will not get pesuaded to build it ;) I will not sleep if I sart playing with code
<lnxkde> and I got java class tomorow
<Jucato> ooh java
 * Jucato can't relate, but nixternal sure can :)
<nixternal> lnxkde: Java FTW! :)
<lnxkde> java = sucks Its too slow and eats resorces
<lnxkde> but well
<nixternal> I have been trying to get ODBC and JDBC working nicely in Linux so I can do a DB demo tomorrow, but it isn't working as planned
<lnxkde> that is collage
<Jucato> oh I just remembered.. nixternal, yuriy was also interested in doing a UI for the printer config thingy
<nixternal> none of my code is slow, nor does it eat resources....our class would lose points for such a thing
<nixternal> good, he can do it then :)
<Jucato> lol
<lnxkde> well even my profesor code is slow to load
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> or maybe is just my pc....
 * Jucato wonders what language they'll be using in his CS course next year....
<Jucato> besides English of course...
<nixternal> I just wrote a multithreaded client/server address book to demo, tested and fixed all memory leaks, which originally there were quite a few...and it is pretty snappy
<lnxkde> wow that is nice
<lnxkde> we do stupid stuff
<lnxkde> things that have no use...
<nixternal> I will admit that java is not what people say it is anymore...you go back to <1.4, it was a mess
<Jucato> nixternal: how does it compare to kaddressbook now? I'm really looking forward to a saner app :)
<nixternal> haha
<lnxkde> for example...      geocities.com/lnxkde/StickAnimals.html
<nixternal> when I am finished with it, you will have several connection choices
<nixternal> ya, I hate applets, those are slow
<nixternal> I have urged the professor to stay away from them, as they are freakin' useless
<nixternal> although she doesn't listen
<lnxkde> well that is way I hate Java so much
<lnxkde> my profesor uses Java for applets mostly!
<nixternal> lnxkde: hahah, that is cool actually
<Jucato> nixternal: brb
<nixternal> thanks for the warning Jucato
<Jucato> er.. that wasn't meant to be direct :?
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> lol sorry
<Jucato> I was about to say something, forgot. then needed to brb
<Jucato> bah! I'm really losing some sKrews
<lnxkde> nixternal: what is cool?
<nixternal> the lil kitties
<lnxkde> my applet? Thankx.... did you see the one that killed the other one
<nixternal> hahahahahaha, wth
<nixternal> the big cat jumped the little cat
<lnxkde> that was my second exam..
<lnxkde> and well the little one should be a mouse but I just reused the code and -rested some numbers to make it litle
<lnxkde> LOL
<nixternal> hehe
<lnxkde> for example...      geocities.com/lnxkde/StickAnimals.java
<nixternal> I have only done one or two applets in my time, and never once did I like them
<lnxkde> that is the code
<nixternal> nothing I hate more than .draw* and .paint and .repaint
<lnxkde> lol
<nixternal> unless you are going to be mapping stuff, totally useless, and confusing as all hell
<nixternal> I don't even like looking at draw* code at all, leads to a migrane :)
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> sorry ;)
<nixternal> I have to say though, that is pretty good stuff
<lnxkde> :-)
<lnxkde> but little boring...
<lnxkde> now we are starting with arrays
<lnxkde> well tomorow we will start with it
<nixternal> what's up with the "spanglish" comments :p
<lnxkde> well I am from Puerto Rico and I satrted comenting in English also I bowored some code from the proffesor ;)
<lnxkde> and was comented in spanish
<nixternal> ahh...hehehe
<lnxkde> but I was 6hrs left for the dead line
<lnxkde> and I started doing stupid things like letting my coments in Spanish
<nixternal> I have a buddy in the dominican republic that does the same thing
<lnxkde> I was not thinking. Its stange but I hate Spanish + PC Stuff
<nixternal> he moved back there from Chicago a few years ago, and he tries to comment in spanish as much as possible, but it is funny...i always poke fun at him
<lnxkde> I like all my computher things ins english
<nixternal> growing up, I spoke better spanish than I did english...I remember all of my friends parents back then, they were like "holy shat whiteboy, you can talk like a mexican"
<lnxkde> but I you know spanish well. you will notice I suck at spanish and english too
<lnxkde> ;)
<nixternal> that's what you get when you grow up in a predominately latino neighborhood of chicago
<lnxkde> nice I got a uncle there
<nixternal> I was a D student in English during high school, but honors Spanish with all A's :)
<nixternal> every latino has an uncle here in Chicago :)
<lnxkde> LOL
<nixternal> if you live in Chicago, you are either Polish or Latino
<nixternal> or Hobbsee
<nixternal> oh shoot, she's here
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> well I hope to go to chicago soon I want to visit the states and get a MAC BOOK in a apple store!
<nixternal> haha
<lnxkde> and see my family of course
<nixternal> there are a few of those here in Chicago
<nixternal> where at in Chicago are your family, do you know?
<lnxkde> Illinoise
<nixternal> hehehe
<nixternal> Chicago is a city in Illinois
<lnxkde> :P
<lnxkde> yea sorry
<lnxkde> well they are someone in Chicago
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> somewhere...
<nixternal> my neighbor just moved her from Puerto Rico...he is nuts though
<nixternal> s/her/here
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> wasabi Hobbsee
<lnxkde> sh*t is 1:53 am here after 1 my english gets worst ;)
<lnxkde> Hobbsee: sup
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> fiddling with gnome
<nixternal> lnxkde: my english gets worse all day long
<lnxkde> nixternal: well I dont know where thay live but I know their lastname is Marrero
<nixternal> with gnome, you will always be fiddling
<Hobbsee> i hadnt been for a while
<Hobbsee> but yeah, stuff is easier to set in kde - without a registry
<nixternal> I can't remember my neighbors last name...if your uncle rides a harley, it might be him
<nixternal> this guy moved here, and became a biker
<nixternal> last summer, all you would hear was Daddy Yankee coming from his house
<nixternal> now, he is playing rock and roll, and riding a chopper
<lnxkde> nixternal: na they have been living there almost 25 years
<lnxkde> nixternal: then he is cured from the "CACO" culture of Puerto Rico
<nixternal> and then some
 * Jucato waves to Hobbsee, nixternal, and lnxkde (again)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> quit waving, your hands will fall off
<lnxkde> lol
 * Jucato is still waving...
<Jucato> I think it's stuck...
<nixternal> I would love to see the kid who tried to smash my pumpkins tonight
 * lnxkde daws an axe and aims 
 * dasKreech drowns Jucato  in waves
<nixternal> I bet his toe hurts...you can see where someone kicked in the face
<Jucato> didn't you set up the webcam?
<nixternal> no, I forgot like a moron
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> but I did the old "fill up the pumpink with cement" trick
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ouch :)
<lnxkde> LOL
<nixternal> I cleaned out the shed the other day, and there was a bag of quickcrete in there, so I added water like it was a flower, and boom, I turned a 5 pound pumpkin into about 25 pounds of rock hard pumpkin
<lnxkde> nixternal: that is mean...
<nixternal> I know, but they deserve it
<nixternal> I actually learned that when I was about 10, and my buddy and I went out smashing pumpkins
<nixternal> I thought I lost my toes after kicking this one pumpkin
<nixternal> I expected it to launch like a football
<lnxkde> LOL
<nixternal> I might have actually cried that night...I remember it hurt bad
<Jucato> what? cementifying a pumpkin is meaner than kicking a poor, defenseless pumpkin smack in the face? :)
<lnxkde> that is a trick then that will be pased from generation to generation of pumpkin Smashers
<nixternal> heh, and I can't believe they didn't notice the concrete sticking out of the front of the pumpkin..some spilled out and it looked like a tongue
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> I can only imagine :)
<Jucato> pics would be great :D
<nixternal> that would have been a great YouTube video though
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> guys I have to tell you all something I am in love with mac OS X... and I dont know how to get rid of this!!
<Jucato> throw it out... that's a sure way :)
<Jucato> or give it to me. that will be better
<lnxkde> I got no mac...
<nixternal> I am glad someone is...I could never get used to it...everytime I would start playing with it, it reminded me a lot like Gnome, the annoying as all hell part that is
<lnxkde> I got a pc with Linux/and a Hacked vercion of OS X
<Jucato> OS X is sort of like a mix between GNOME and KDE for me...
<mhb> lnxkde: start working on it, find out how \\\UTF-8 support goes in Terminal, get frustrated from all the 30-day trials and you'll be back in no time
<freeflying> lnxkde: its cracked, not hacked
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it's crap, not Mac
<freeflying> lol
<nixternal> got milk?
<Jucato> it's... um...
<Jucato> hm...
<nixternal> I do love Mac hardware though...I think it is gorgeous
<lnxkde> if these hackers would come to linux they would be very usefull! they had OSX 10.5 Leopard cracked and working on a normal pc in hrs after the relese
<lnxkde> or crackers
<lnxkde> LOL
<nixternal> and now my buddy is following the tutorial that Christer did and was playing Neverball using the sensors in his macbook tonight in class
<nixternal> that was pretty cool
<mhb> yeah!
<lnxkde> Crackers LMAO
<mhb> that is cool
<mhb> I tried it yesterday :o)
<nixternal> that would be cool to mess with
<nixternal> this guy had one of them ginormous Dell XPS laptops at school with Kubuntu on it today
<mhb> of course, OS X has some nice features, for example, the computer tells you a knock knock joke if you ask nicely
<nixternal> I have to admit, I was envious
<nixternal> this thing had lights and all kinds of stuff...it was a case modded laptop, with a HUGE screen running at like 3048302843280342 x 8430280438208432 widescreen
<lnxkde> nixternal: you dint tell him u are adeveloper of it... and grabed the laptop and ran?
<nixternal> haha, should of told him I need it for testing
 * Hobbsee wonders what daily updates there are today
<lnxkde> yea or to build the bins for KDE4 ;)
<mhb> yeah, you should have used the secret GPL clause which says that software developer can confiscate any computer his software runs at
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> mmm...sounds like fun
<nixternal> oh well, bed time for me....I will chat with ya'll later today
<nixternal> g'nite
<lnxkde> me too
<lnxkde> see ya guys
<Hobbsee> night al
<Hobbsee> er, you two
<lnxkde> good night and God bless
<Jucato> nixternal: good night!
<Jucato> knight!
<mhb> see you
 * Hobbsee sees another 2 line update + changelog, and decides to pin that.
<Jucato> bah! I'll do the bug triaging session next week :(
<Jucato> sorry manchicken
 * Hobbsee notes that's one of the really annoying things about kubuntu
<Jucato> which one?
<Jucato> bugs?
<Hobbsee> no, the one change uploads - another 10+ mb each time.
<Jucato> aaah
<Hobbsee> like, the entire block of binaries, usually
<Jucato> gawd I really need to learn to edit myself... my comments are almost as long as my original posts :(
<Hobbsee> aptitude to the rescue.
 * Jucato plays superman background music
<dasKreech> Well
<dasKreech> good nigth all
<Jucato> knight!
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> ello all
<Hobbsee> right.  pinned.
 * Hobbsee wonders if anyone here knows much about apt pinning - namely, how to force the aptitude equivalent of =, not F
<imbrandon> so whom has downloaded and tested the Debian KDE4 live cd's ?
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying> I've test openSuSE's :P
<mhb> freeflying: and you survived? Congrats!
<mhb> I knew I should have been a stand-up comedian
<Hobbsee> do they work?
<freeflying> some work
<mhb> hi fellers
<mhb> hi jjesse
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<jjesse> hiya mhb
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<mhb> hi Hobbsee , what was that comment you had some time ago about not needing to use Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> mhb: the kde apps on ubuntu seem to work OK, excluding twinkle.
<Hobbsee> will be interesting to see which gets used more often
<manchicken> Jucato: That's cool, I probably won't be able to get around to any more bugs until next week.
<Jucato> ah! I join the ranks of the IMAP literate soon :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's not hard.
<Jucato> I realized that I now have gmail imap :)
<Jucato> probably. just scared that I might fsck up or something :/
<jjesse> Jucato: i have it as well, but kmail just keeps downloading it over and over again :(
<Jucato> time to try mailody perhaps? :D
<manchicken> Does anybody know if it's possible to get kontact to emulate outlook when sending invites?
<manchicken> Because that would just be so badass.
<manchicken> I'm trying to find clever new ways to sync my blackberry, and it works OOTB with Outlook invites.
<manchicken> They claim it also works with Thunderbird invites.
<ScottK> manchicken: I think so, but I haven't bothered trying in some time.
<manchicken> I got Ubuntu w/GNOME running on my newly acquired machine.
<manchicken> It's fascinating, but my old employer didn't want their machine back.
<manchicken> So I wiped off Vista and decided to try out the GNOME with Edubuntu and Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what do you think of it?
<manchicken> I think it's nice.
<manchicken> I think there are some pretty wide gaping gaps in functionality though.
<manchicken> Particularly related to PIM and WM functionality.
<Jucato> noooooo! not you too? :)
<manchicken> Jucato: This laptop is staying KDE, and it's my primary machine :)
<manchicken> Jucato: I'm far too addicted to kontact and katapult and kwin to go anywhere.
<Jucato> well as long as it's *buntu :)
<manchicken> And karm is now my chosen software for tracking hours to bill clients.
<manchicken> So I'm pretty entrenched in KDE.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> oh well :)
<Jucato> freedom of choice
<manchicken> My wife really wanted to try out edubuntu though.
<manchicken> I kinda already set expectations that my kiddos will not be major consumers of proprietary software.
<manchicken> So we'll be pretty big users of edubuntu.
<Jucato> just minor consumers :)
<manchicken> Or the edubuntu-kde stuff.
<manchicken> Jucato: We play console games, so that's all proprietary.
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> mhb: about?
<mhb> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> I believe there's going to be a restricted manager session in 10 minutes
<Riddell> will you be listening in?
<mhb> hmm, too bad I am at school, cannot get there by voice.
<manchicken> mhb: You can get there by spirit.  Go-go Gadget Meth!
<mhb> Riddell: sorry about that.
<Riddell> mhb: so you can't listen to the icecast?
<mhb> this computer here doesn't have a sound card.
<mhb> tough for me to listen (and I am at a public place)
<mhb> so alas, I cannot.
<Jucato> how about gobby?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> gobby isn't really a method for discussion
<jjesse> for what session?
<mhb> jjesse: restricted-manager rewrite
<Riddell> which is currently pitti talking to himself :)
<mhb> :(
<mhb> Riddell: you are there, too?
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> at least he's not alone in there :o)
<jjesse> anyone tried to setup imap and kmail for gmail?  it just keeps downloading and redownloading for me
 * nosrednaekim prefers pop3
 * manchicken doesn't use gmail with imap.
<jjesse> just trying it out as it is "new"
<mhb> I can't help you at UDS, but I can do something useful for Kubuntu.
<manchicken> mhb: Can you really?  Useful you say?
<mhb> manchicken: hehe :o)
<mhb> no, I just fool around with designer-qt3
<manchicken> Sweet.
<n8k99> jjesse i use it
<jjesse> n8k99: it just keeps trying to download the smae mail messages
<n8k99> yeah- i'm not super pleased with it so far
<ScottK> jjesse: IMAP is a notoriously finicky protocol.  Even the guys that write the protocol have trouble getting things consistent and correct.
<ScottK> jjesse: Does gmail use IMAP or IMAPS (is it encrypted on the wire)?
<mhb> Riddell: do we have any icons for "No effects/Normal effects/Extra effects, can we count on somebody creating a Crystal/Oxygen style of those for us?
<jjesse> ScottK: i don't remember, i setup imap and had kmail determine the security on it
<ScottK> jjesse: If it's not encrypted, a wireshark extraction of the communication would be very useful for debugging.
<jjesse> ScottK: thanks i'll have to take a look at it
<Riddell> mhb: doesn't gnome use screenshots?
<mhb> Riddell: I cannot see any screenshots on the Desktop Effects tab in the Appearance capplet
<Riddell> I could be wrong
<n8k99> jjesse: where are you?
<jjesse> n8k99: right now in the server room
<n8k99> ah
<jjesse> well server team room in uds
 * n8k99 in hallway, sipping a soda
<Lure> Riddell: what is IRC nick of Chris Edwards?
<Riddell> Lure: Zelut
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hey, what is happening with guidance-power-manager in Hardy? is it being rewritten qt4?
<Riddell> Lure: what are you wanting to ask him about?
<nosrednaekim> oh is that his real name... ;)
<Lure> nosrednaekim: I thought sebas had somebody doing qt4 port
<Lure> Riddell: just want to check if power-manager dcop methods for brightness do the right thing on his laptop
<nosrednaekim> Lure: ah, ok
<sebas> I'm not rewriting it.
<sebas> Please read the message on the future of powermanagement I sent to kubuntu-devel some time ago.
<sebas> For Hardy, we should probably use the current version (unless kpowersave is being ported)
<Riddell> yes, we'll stick with the current one in hardy
<nosrednaekim> sebas: ah...ok, I remember seeing that email,I didn't know if there was progress or anything though.. thanks.
<mhb> Riddell: http://mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/desktop-effects-kde.png
<Riddell> mhb: bling bling
<mhb> Riddell: instead of the Qt logos think the screenshots (I liked the idea)
<Riddell> mhb: we should find out if there's a way top test if compiz is likely to work before it is installed
<manchicken> Jucato: Bad news, the folks in #ubuntu just showed me the beauty of the Deskbar applet.
<mhb> also we should somehow tell the user that this is not Kwin Desktop Effects, but Compiz.
<Riddell> I suspect there isn't without copying the startup script from compiz
<Jucato> manchicken: I knew you'd like it too :)
<mhb> perhaps naming the configuration Compiz Desktop Effects
<Riddell> mhb: this is what suse is doing https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=332079#c19
<ubotu> Novell bug 332079 in KDE "Cannot select Compiz in KControl" [Normal,Assigned]
<Riddell> I'm not actually sure was it is though yet
<manchicken> Jucato: Are you on GNOME?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> last time I've tried the deskbar was in Edgy I think. and back then I already loved it :)
<mhb> Riddell: so there is a Kcontrol compiz configuration tool?
<Riddell> manchicken: port it to a plasmoid!
<mhb> Riddell: the people in that bug comments refer to it
<Riddell> mhb: no, I think they must have patches to kcontrol's session module
<Lure> Riddell: if you see Zelut, ask him to try these dcop calls:
<Lure> Riddell: dcop `dcop | grep power-manager` power-manager brightnessUp
<Lure> Riddell: dcop `dcop | grep power-manager` power-manager brightnessDown
<Riddell> Lure: I'll track him down at lunch
<nosrednaekim> Lure: he's over in ubuntu-motu
<Lure> Riddell: great, would be good to know if HAL methods work on his hw
<manchicken> Riddell: I should.  heh
<Lure> nosrednaekim: hi did not respond on my ping in #uds-boston and I have to run
 * Lure bbl
<nosrednaekim> ah, ok :)
<Riddell> Lure: any idea why eject doesn't work on his laptop?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: looks good, just a mock-up, right?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well, it's a designer-qt3 product
<mhb> nosrednaekim: those can morph into software quite rapidly
<Riddell> it just needs to write a settings somewhere
<Riddell> then we add a script to compiz-kde which goes in /etc/X11/Xsession.d and sets KDEWM if the compiz setting is true
<manchicken> Is it possible to get kontact to send a vcalendar rather than an icalendar?
<Riddell> mhb: here's the suse patch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/optional-kwin.diff
<Riddell> I think I'd prefer an all new kcontrol module
<mhb> Riddell: right-o.
<Riddell> it seems to include a way of testing for compiz working, but I'd prefer to use the same one we have in compiz
<Riddell> in our compiz that is
<mhb> adept batch refuses to work here, is it known?
<mhb> QObject::connect: No such signal konsolePart::processExited(const KProcess*)
<mhb> this might be the show stopper
<mhb> could someone with gutsy check if adept batch works for him?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: sure... what should I run?
<jjesse> mhb: when i installed mp3 support adept batch worked to install tem
<Riddell> mhb: I get that error but it otherwise works fine
<mhb> ah, my fault most likely
<mhb> although Adept Batch could tell me that the package is already installed
<mhb> Riddell: what do you suggest as the least painful way in Python to check if a package (compiz-kde) is installed?
<Riddell> mhb: use python-apt
<mhb> okay.
<Riddell> glatzor can probably point you to some sample code
<Riddell> should be pretty simple to do
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/desktop-effects-kde.png -- Now With Stock Screenshots!
<Riddell> needs borders around them
<mhb> indeed, just samples
<Jucato> mhb: wow! is that a working app already?
<mhb> Jucato: not yet, it just installs the compiz-kde package.
<Jucato> oooh but still. nice :)
<mhb> Jucato: thanks, I am going to reward myself and get me some food.
<mhb> see you later.
<mhb> and enjoy the UDS!
<mhb> think of those that cannot .o)
 * mhb is back from dinner
<mhb> Riddell: is glatzor reachable at the moment or is he at UDS, too?
<mhb> hmm, answered
<mhb> I guess he's away, otherwise he'd respond after mentioning him.
<Riddell> he's at UDS
<mhb>  /whois told me
<glatzor> mhb: hello
<glatzor> mhb: RIddell told me that you want to check for the status at startup time of the application
<glatzor> mhb: so you should operate on a low level:
<glatzor> #!/usr/bin/env python
<glatzor> import apt_pkg
<glatzor> from apt.progress import OpProgress
<glatzor> progress = OpProgress()
<glatzor> cache = apt_pkg.GetCache(progress)
<glatzor> def is_compiz_installed():
<glatzor>     for pkg in cache.Packages:
<glatzor>         if pkg.Name == "compiz-kde":
<glatzor>             if pkg.CurrentVer is not None:
<glatzor>                 return True
<glatzor>     return False
<glatzor> is_compiz_installed()
<mhb> glatzor: thanks!
<mhb> Riddell: when I set an "Author" in a LP branch, will that make the author able to commit to the code?
<mhb> Riddell: or do I have to change "Registrant" for that?
<mhb> hmm, I guess I have to do the latter
<mhb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/desktop-effects-kde might be a good branch to subscribe for anyone interested
<mhb> Riddell: and for you of course :o) ^^
<Riddell> mhb: anyone in the team can commit
<mhb> Riddell: good, that's what I wished for
<mhb> not that I expect suddenly a wave of Kubuntu members polishing the code, but it would be nice to see an open-source spirit in action :o)
<mhb> especially because I'm not getting paid for it this time :o)
<Riddell> reminds me, I've not had my SoC t-shirt
<jpatrick> mhb: to bad my pythons average
<mhb> Riddell: they haven't sent them yet
<mhb> jpatrick: excuses, excuses :o) my python has been average once too
<mhb> jpatrick: or perhaps it still is, who knows ... I keep learning
<jpatrick> mhb: nah, my problem is that I prefer ruby.. or something...
<mhb> well, time for my evening class, see you ... and when I come back, I want to see 300 commits on the new branch! :o)
<mhb> I should clone myself soon
<jjesse> mhb: instead of cloning yourself just create a branch in launchpad
<jpatrick> anyone know what causes this weird button behaviour? http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=we4ym6.png
<ScottK> jpatrick: I suppose you're looking for a more specific answer than compiz.
<jpatrick> ScottK: I was talking about the tiny QButtons
<ScottK> jpatrick: I don't know actually.  It's just if compiz is running, it's who I tend to blame for anything on the display.
<ScottK> It's a rule of thumb that doesn't often go wrong.
<jpatrick> I don't have compiz running
<ScottK> Darn.  Dunno then.
<ScottK> So apparently the biggest obstacle to mass acceptance of Linux on the desktop is not enough KDE: http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=202600158
<Riddell> flamewar!
<ScottK> It is kind of nice Kubuntu was the only KDE distro actually mentioned.
<Riddell> they're wrong about suse defaulting to gnome
<ScottK> Last I looked it seemed like an even choice between the two on opensuse.
<Riddell> it is
<Riddell> although three quarters of their users go with KDE
<ScottK> If I was willing to use an RPM based distro where the Free version I was using wasn't the company's final product, opensuse is probably what I would use.
<Riddell> :)
<fdoving> i tried it. it's nice. the only real problem for me is rpm/zypper, and that i don't have the sparetime needed to learn to use it effectively. i feel much more confident with dpkg/apt.
<ScottK> Well I tried opensuse 10.1.  It was very shiny and worked well except it completely couldn't be updated due to them doing a complete changeout under the hood of the update technology after the last public beta.
<fdoving> their update applet is nice. you can rightclick the notifier thing and make it check for updates etc.
<ScottK> That I probably could have gotten over, but the attitude I sensed from their developers were along the lines of, "It's only opensuse, SLES is the one that has to work."
<ScottK> That's when I bailed for Kubuntu.
<fdoving> yeah, that's annoying.
<ScottK> Thus, "the product I use must be what the sponsoring entity thinks of as the final product" is one of my hard and fast distro rules now.
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it we're not going to be seeing you again?
<ScottK> No.  I'm back home now.  Get me sponsored for the next one and I'll stay the whole time.
<fdoving> man, software raids does rock.
<fdoving> sata connectors does suck.
<buz> jpatrick: i'll test the kryptomedia packages tomorrow if i can find the time at all, will have to look at getting them to buil dfor x86 first
<jpatrick> buz: it looks good, and there is a i386 deb now :)
<jpatrick> buz: it'll complain about overwriting kdebase (I think) due to the patched source, but I've added that patch to kdebase so I'll fix that later
<buz> ok i'll try it
<buz> thanks!
<buz> gotta get up early tomorrow so i'll go to bed now ;)
<buz> night ;)
<mhb> jjesse: did you read my previous comments?
<mhb> jjesse: if you did, you may have missed the line where I posted the link to the bzr branch :o)
<mhb> ScottK: yeah
<mhb> ScottK: they actually have a nice page on novell.com which states that SLES/SLED is for "professional" and opensuse for "enthusiasts"
<mhb> ScottK: this attitude is the reason I'm with Kubuntu :o)
<ScottK> +1
<ScottK> My requirements for a distro were: Server and Desktop both with the same internals, KDE, Debian package management system, good Postfix support, resonably regular/current releases, and the free distro must be the final product.
<ScottK> That narrowed it down to one.
<Lure> Riddell: brightness fix would require change of kdeutils/kmilo (add KGlobalAccel to call pm) and kdebase-bin (ubuntu.xmodmap mapping) - is this too big change to be considered for gutsy-updates?
<Riddell> Lure: I think it would take some persuasion
<Lure> Riddell: if there is chance to have something like this included, I would prepare proper solution in my ppa, otherwise I would document workaround
<Lure> Riddell: good thing is that the fix is obvious
<Lure> Riddell: and _StefanS_ had it in the week of RC, just did not work on his Dell (due to kernel/hal issue)
<Riddell> Lure: there's a chance yes, it just needs pitti to be persuaded
<Riddell> Lure: I thin kit's worth preparing a patch for gutsy and asking him to review
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will upload fix to my ppa and hardy
 * Lure is bored while kde4 is being rebuild, so have started to do some triage on gutsy top issues
<Lure> ;-)
<mhb> hooray for Lure
<Lure> mhb: this should be fixed before release (if I would have more time at that time)
<Lure> mhb: you just ensure that hardy will blink, so that we get Hobbsee back from ubuntu ;-)
<mhb> okay, I'll do my best :o)
<mhb> personally I think having a compiz possibility in KDE is a Good Thing, because I don't see KWin4 effects being stable ... they don't work at all on my opensource Intel drivers
<dasKreech> Use mesa :)
<mhb> hi jpatrick , thanks for the commits!
<mhb> that was nice of you
<jpatrick> mhb: I'm trying...
<jpatrick> now, I'm stuck cos I have no idea what to add to it
<mhb> jpatrick: it needs to a) be made into a systemsettings module b) the radiobox buttons have to be edited so that they work correctly
<jpatrick> yes, I have been thinking about b)
<mhb> so clicking the Standard Effects triggers a setEffects("standard") method etc.
<jpatrick> ok, I'll see what I can do
<mhb> I'll bzr up and do something too .o)
<jpatrick> mhb: I think we need any "ok" button...
<mhb> do we?
<mhb> well if you say so :o)
<jpatrick> or do we apply changes automagically?
<mhb> we can do both, the way you suggest is more "KDE" I think
<mhb> let's go for an apply button
<jpatrick> ok :)
<mhb> okay, you can tweak on the radiobuttons, I'll do the designering ... or vice-versa?
<mhb> whichever you like more
<nixternal> they are talking about Ubuntu on our local news
<jpatrick> err, I'll look into a) for now, coding anything new from me might be messy
<mhb> a) is which one?
 * mhb is a bit lost
<jpatrick> the module
<mhb> hmm, okay
<mhb> it'll be a tad complicated
<mhb> because you actually have to add-in some Makefile and compile a middle layer
<mhb> like other Guidance modules do
<mhb> but you can copy it eventually, just check out what userconfig or some other module does
<jpatrick> I'll try and tweak the buttons then
<mhb> ookay, I'll do this part
<jpatrick> brb
<jpatrick> mhb: would it be something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42956/ ?
<mhb> a bit like that
<mhb> I guess the first argument to the method has to be "self"
<mhb> and there's no need for an effectType if you're going to check inside the method
<mhb> jpatrick: could you wait with the coding a teeny bit?
<jpatrick> mhb: course
<Lure> Riddell: is anything wrong with buildfarm? basket is waiting for more than 24h, and only hppa builder are running...
<Riddell> Lure: it's full of 10,000 imports from debian
<Lure> Riddell: but only hppa is doing something: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<Lure> Riddell: most of them are idling and having party: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Lure> ;-)
<jpatrick> you have to let them cool off for a while ;)
<Lure> jpatrick: that may be it... ;-)
<Lure> good that ppa is on xen ;-)
<Lure> mhb: you also have problems with brightness keys (macbook), right?
<mhb> jpatrick: please update your branch
<mhb> jpatrick: I'm done with the reshuffling
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<mhb> Lure: I do, the curious and likely helpful thing is that guidance-powermanager can change the brightness correctly, but the keys don't work
<Lure> mhb: great, so you will be my first guinea pig ;-)
<Lure> mhb: I just uploaded packages with fix to my ppa, so they should be available in couple of hours
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<mhb> Lure: splendid
<Riddell> hi imbrandon
<mhb> jpatrick: so you can continue on whatever you were doing .o)
<Riddell> Lure: eject also doesn't work on his machine
<jpatrick> mhb: hmm, how do I update the branch? (bzr checkout don't work)
<Riddell> dunno if that's a general problem
<imbrandon> heya, any problem with me stright syncing libzip , looks like you did the initial packing but debian -repacked it as -1 exactly the same cept for maintainer rtc
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> imbrandon: go ahead
<imbrandon> kk
<Lure> mhb: what keycode does "eject" key produce?
<Riddell> Lure: he has it mapped to XF86Eject
<mhb> 204, by the way - it was magically fixed in KDE 3.5.8
<Lure> mhb: really? so it works now?
<imbrandon> my eject key works too on my mac usb keyboard
<imbrandon> not sure what keyboard your speaking of
<Lure> imbrandon: macbook pro
<mhb> hey, it doesn't work anymore!
<imbrandon> ahh ok, prbably the same
<mhb> well I remember it working at some point
<imbrandon> whats the app to tell the keycode ?
<mhb> xev?
<imbrandon> yea 204 here too
<imbrandon> so its the same
<Lure> mhb: does "eject" command from console work for you
 * Lure thinks kmilo just calls "eject"
<imbrandon> vol up , dn, and mute work too keys, f13 just does nothing ( as expected )
<imbrandon> err f13 - f16 do nothing ( as expected )
<mhb> Lure: eject works fine
<Lure> imbrandon: brightness has regressed for some laptop as they dropped kernel code in favour of userspace implementation
<Lure> imbrandon: and nobody did kubuntu implementation ;-)
<imbrandon> ahh well i'm on a noramal PC, i just use my apple keyboard on it :)
<imbrandon> normal*
<nixternal> wasabi hillbilly!
<imbrandon> my iMac's seem to be fine though, when X decides to work
<nixternal> iMacs and Volkswagen Beetles, something that should be in the closet of every teenage girl around the world." - my Globalization Professor :)
<nixternal> I quoted him wrong as all hell though
<nixternal> oh well, you get the idea
<mhb> are we going to get simple Flash installation into Konqueror via packages like Firefox has?
<dasKreech> nixternal: What was ubuntu doing on the news?
<nixternal> gOS and Wal-Mart
<nixternal> I am dl'n gOS right now to see what it is about
<nixternal> either this is going to flop miserably, or Canonical has been silent as all hell and is backing this adventure
<begert> i would be interested to know what its like
<Riddell> mhb: we've had simple flash install for ages
<nixternal> www.thinkgos.com
<mhb> Riddell: well not an interactive one within Konqueror, or had we?
<mhb> just an kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<mhb> perhaps I am on 64-bit for too long)
<Riddell> mhb: sure, it's a qizard in konqueror
<mhb> I must test the 32-bit version sometimes :o)
 * mhb shuts up then
<imbrandon> nixternal, i have 2 of those via computrs ( built myslef ) they are quite nice, and gOS is just ubuntu with E loaded
<imbrandon> they are pretty nice
<nixternal> ya, and 10 developers and a small community...anyone else watch the shows about wal-mart and mom-and-pop companies?
<dasKreech> mhb: I use the live Cd a lot
<nixternal> there has to be backing to them, otherwise it will not work
<dasKreech> I always install through the wizard
<nixternal> plus, Wal-Mart hasn't even sold $1,000 worth of computers in the year 2007 in the Chicago land area
<nixternal> we have Frys, Tiger Direct, Micro Center, and more here, no way that Wal-Mart would be successful with a computer line here again
<imbrandon> nixternal, really? hell i bought 3k worth here in KC myself
<nixternal> they removed all of their computers out of the 3 local stores I just noticed
<imbrandon> and we have microcenter etc etc etc too
<imbrandon> diffrent market
<nixternal> hell, KMart is selling a PC called "The Blue Machine" or something like that
<nixternal> it looked like an old packard bell
<nixternal> probably had win95 on it :)
<nixternal> I will call this now...this machine will not be a hot seller, I do not see it happening
<imbrandon> nixternal, cat /proc/cpuinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1591/
<nixternal> that's fine and dandy, but does your modem at least work :p
<nixternal> I have a Via processor for a keychain now because mine died
<imbrandon> who still uses a modem? and actualy i dont have a modem in that box
<imbrandon> really? via cpu's are sodered on the MB as a combo :)
<nixternal> well seeing that less than 60% of all internet users in the US use broadband, that means the other 40% are either still on AOL, or dialing up Verizon nightly for their pr0n
<dasKreech> fortnightly
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> imbrandon: believe me, I know it was soldered on...it was a pita to get off
<imbrandon> nixternal, that dosent mean it cant be successfull , hell look at dells offering, it dosent out sell the windows ones but still "successfull" i'll take you on this one
<nixternal> my question is where the hell did I put it...it used to hang up with my other keys, but I don't see it smiling at me
<imbrandon> just like the eee laptop
<nixternal> I heard they are going to have it with a bigger screen eventually
<nixternal> well, if gOS and the Green PC takes off, I will eat my words and put it on YouTube :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, if they sell 5000 units thats 5000 more people off MS and on Ubuntu
<imbrandon> :P
<nixternal> if they sell 5000 units, I will jump off of the sears tower
<nixternal> I will cannon ball off of the sears tower
<nixternal> hell, even a belly flop :)
<imbrandon> honestly i dont care if they put SuSE or Debian on it etc, Linux is Linux as long as it gets to the mainstream THEN ubuntu will "win"
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> but come on...we are talking a group of 10 people and then Wal-Mart...the math doesn't add up
<dasKreech> nixternal: no fair using padding  :-p
<nixternal> there has to be corporate backing
<imbrandon> nixternal, your talking ~10 people for Kubuntu too, and ? look Kubuntu has millions of installs AND isnt in wallmart
<nixternal> I mean Wal-Mart took Lindows off the shelves and put them on the web because they were not selling
<nixternal> and Kubuntu has been around for a couple of years, has at least a little bit of corporate backing
<nixternal> gOS, go to their website, it isn't ready
<imbrandon> nixternal, gos is built on ubuntu so it has the same backing
<Riddell> uses enlightenment too which is interesting
<imbrandon> plus it has the buzzword "google" :)
<begert> plus they only need to support architectures sold at wal-mart
<nixternal> OK, so they don't have to do much packaging work...but umm, support? real development? and at least some packaging...documentation...support, oh wait, I said that already
<nixternal> imbrandon: that is why I think there is a Google backing...at least fingers point that way
<nixternal> and not the middle ones either :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, i think your downing it a little tooo soon because it dosent have "buntu" in the name, honestly i think it could really take off
<nixternal> no, I could care less what it has in the name
<nixternal> hell, PCLOS would have a better chance honestly
<imbrandon> nixternal, it was a figure of speach, in other words you havent even had your hands on one yet ;)
<nixternal> you don't create an OS today and sell it at Wal-Mart the same week...it is just asking for disaster
<imbrandon> btw my little VIA C7 is a work horse ;) I love that thing and its supper quiet
<nixternal> the hardware could be god for all that matters, the potential problem is the software
<nixternal> don't get me wrong, I am all for Linux in the retail sector
<imbrandon> really? ok think about this, is UBUNTU with a bunch of desktop icons to google apps? what is there to maintain ?
<nixternal> but this just doesn't smell right to me...
<imbrandon> as long as google supports firefox and flash works on x86's they are selling ( it does ) your fine
 * nixternal points at Mepis which was based on *buntu, that horse one too, and lets not forget the mandriva guy trying to create his own os
<imbrandon> there is no building an os, we did that already
<nixternal> although, Mepis isn't that great of an example, because they have a decent backing nowadays
<Riddell> they do?
<nixternal> imbrandon: no, but there is maintaining one
<nixternal> Riddell: actually, here in the US it is pretty big
<imbrandon> nixternal, if you actualy look at it, they use us 1000% almost, they just have diffrent icons on the launcher OOTB
<imbrandon> there isnt much a single person couldent maintain full time
<nixternal> no doubt, but say 5000 people go and purchase this, and start hitting gOS for help...then what?
<imbrandon> then they get help i would assume, what about it ?
<nixternal> 10 people to help 5000...that is like putting 1 prison guard in a prison
<nixternal> it doesn't add up
<dasKreech_> nixternal: the mandriva guy?
<imbrandon> sides when you sell a platform like this to walmart , they buy the initial pc's from you then sell them, so the company has a cash influxz right now to handle just that
<nixternal> ya, the old president of mandriva, create ulteo or something like that
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe, but there's no backing as such
<nixternal> if Wal-Mart is selling them for $200, then that means they purchased them for under $100 each
<dasKreech_> nixternal: ah ok.
<nixternal> or, walmart purchased the everex pcs and then they are installing the gOS on them
<imbrandon> nixternal, and ? i built my via c7 computer for $65 bux, i'm sure they get a volume discount
<imbrandon> that was one of the main reasons i built it , it was 1.5ghz for under 100$
<imbrandon> so add a case and such and yea its $90 bux, ok so thay make $10 on each PC net, wallmart buys 20,000 for their 3k stores to sell, thats $10 x 20k initial payment
<imbrandon> pretty good for 10 people
<nixternal> its all about the math..I would love to see this succeed, but Wal-Mart, being fueled by nothing more than greed, is what scares me about the whole deal
<imbrandon> any company is all about the $$, you think dell did this if they dident think there was $$ in it ?
<nixternal> Before you purchase this product you will want to be aware that it has a Linux OS. This means most (If not all) Windows products, Games and programs WILL NOT RUN without you adding the appropriate plugins. Unless you are already familiar with Linux, you may want to look at the Windows units.
<nixternal> ya, that is how serious walmart is about it
<dasKreech_> You think canonical doesn't think about the money?
<nixternal> see, that right there just goes to show you, this will not last
<imbrandon> dell has the same disclaimers, umm and you were all for that
<nixternal> Wal-Mart is warning you to purchase Windows, and lets see, 99.9% of the people who walk into Wal-Mart, if they have ever touched a computer, it was more than likely Windows
<imbrandon> i dont see where you stand nixternal
<dasKreech_> he stands against walmart :)
<nixternal> I stand for Linux making it in retail, I think it is great, but it isn't great when the potential for backfire and failure outweighs everything else
<imbrandon> clearly, but againsta  product just because walmart sells it?
<nixternal> and yes, I stand against Wal-Mart
<nixternal> I could care less if Jesus stood out on the corner and sold it
<imbrandon> nixternal, there is potential for backfire in everything , look at System76, hell they only sell online and do just fine
<dasKreech_> nixternal: couldn't
<nixternal> the potential for failure is there, glaring right in your face...granted I believe in risk, but I wouldn't carry a very well known trademarked name into a risk with me, unless I knew the outcome would be well
<imbrandon> what you as a linux advocate should be saying though is not "this sucks i wont help it" is "how can i make this NOT backfire"
<nixternal> imbrandon: and Wal-Mart even has posted:
<nixternal> Recommends this product? No
<nixternal> I am glad that copy/paste crashes konqi :)
<nixternal> took me a while to get that
<imbrandon> nixternal, and you think dells disclaimers are better ?
<nixternal> no, but when it comes to computers, who do you trust more, Dell or Wal-Mart?
<imbrandon> both are exactly on the same level ground to me as a company
<imbrandon> they are both about the $$
<imbrandon> and both trying something new
<nixternal> yes, but at least Dell knows where the power button is
<imbrandon> nixternal, walmart dosent even support its windows PC's
<imbrandon> so thta dosent matter
<nixternal> well, neither of them tried something new...Dell always sold Linux, just not as public, and Wal-Mart already flopped Linux once with Lindows and Linspire
<imbrandon> ugh, your against it i can see that, but just do me one favor and stand back and look why your really against it , thats all i'm asking
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> heh, I am not against it, I am all for it, but when it flops, don't say I didn't tell you so
<nixternal> and just so you know, Wal-Mart does provide up to 3 years support on their PCs
<nixternal> their service center for Chicago sits right off of the Elgin O'Hare Expressway right up the road
<imbrandon> nixternal, i have bought many pc's at walmart, and their "support" is replace / exchange, not what you are thinking
<nixternal> not here it isn't...you can actually get a support contract...they share space with what used to be the Circuit City tech center
<imbrandon> honestly i really would be more worried that MS gave africa 17000 free OS liceses so mandriva wouldent be installed, instead of weather Walmart can support what its selling
<nixternal> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4100407
 * seele waves to sebas_ 
<nixternal> they don't offer 1 year anymore, but they have the 2 and 3 year service plans
<imbrandon> heya seele and sebas_
<nixternal> imbrandon: no need to be worried about MS and Africa, it has already happened, so I am going to do wage a Proprietary Jihad on them, I am trying to load up on enough cherry bombs right now :p
<Lure> Riddell: maybe we should add this to DialupSupport: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UbuDSL?content=64905
<imbrandon> nixternal, and that "recomends: no" was from a customer not walmart that you quoted :)
<nixternal> ya, I just noticed that about 2 seconds before you said that
<nixternal> odd how there are already customer reviews it still has a month before it comes out
<imbrandon>  	
<imbrandon> Availability:
<imbrandon>     *
<imbrandon>       • Online - IN STOCK
<imbrandon> ?? a month ?
<nixternal> imbrandon: it can't be in stock...gOS hasn't even released their OS yet
<nixternal> they have a rather broken download for developers to check out right now
<imbrandon> http://thegreencompany.servdns.com/thinkgos.com/files/gos-live-1.0_386.iso
<nixternal> ya, and it is a mess..I am looking at it
<nixternal> it is a DVD
 * nixternal thinks that thinkgos.com is feeling the effects of /. and digg
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you see the Debian Live team released a KDE4 live cd ?
<imbrandon> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde4livecd.html
<coreymon77> imbrandon: wow, now you can crash your computer with a livecd too
<imbrandon> coreymon77, lol
<nixternal> hrmm, I never knew that Wal-Mart and SuSE partnered up and sold Linux PCs
<nixternal> damn, Mandrake too
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21564221/  <-- MSNBC's coverage of the Wal-Mart Linux deal - interesting read actually
<dasKreech> imbrandon: what's that about free OS licenses?
<imbrandon> dasKreech, huh ?
<imbrandon> oh the africa thing?
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/yqvltt
<nixternal> tell me, does that not look funny to you? that is what you get when you search "Linux" on MSNBC.com
<dasKreech> yeah
<dasKreech> I know that mandriva wrote an open letter
<nixternal> is it me, or does every topic start with Microsoft :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: Nope
<dasKreech> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5594729/
<dasKreech> that doesnt
<nixternal> heh
<imbrandon> dasKreech, http://blog.mandriva.com/2007/10/31/an-open-letter-to-steve-ballmer/
<dasKreech> Yeah I saw that
<nixternal> I was reading the msnbc.com article on Wal-Mart and gOS earlier today, and I wanted to post a quote out of it, so I went to my history, and then clicked onthe link, and boom, the article is no longer there
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-02
<dasKreech> imbrandon: Where is the part about windows having free licenes in Nigeria ?
<imbrandon> dasKreech, you'll have to search a bit, i dont have the link handy but the OS's were given free
<nixternal> didn't Microsoft create an XP that was stripped of things so they could sell it cheaper or give it away?
<imbrandon> yes
<nixternal> I wonder if that is what it is, if it is, then it makes the whole thing sting that much more
<nixternal> because not only did they get windows, but they got a rather stripped down version
<nixternal> that UbuDSL looks sharp
<imbrandon> XP for the Classmate and OLPC is $3
<nixternal> holy smokes
<imbrandon> http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/20/microsoft-will-sell-3-software-to-developing-countries/
<nixternal> 4/20 :p
<imbrandon> XP Starter Edition
<imbrandon> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/newsroom/winxp/WinXPStarter-material.mspx
<dasKreech> imbrandon: starter editon is terrible
<dasKreech> imbrandon: how do you know the build of the Debian KDE4 cd ?
<imbrandon> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde4livecd.html
<dasKreech> Right
<dasKreech> is it a daily?
<dasKreech> Oh never mind it says Beta4
<dasKreech> sorry
<nosrednaekim> its out? beta4?
<Riddell> ssh
<jjesse> ssh what?
<imbrandon> ssh about beta4 i assume
<seele> ssh as in secret
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! hi seele!
<seele> hallo
<imbrandon> heya
<Jucato> seele: what do you use for wireframing? visio? dia? kivio? :D
<seele> Jucato: visio
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks :)
<Jucato> (they look purty...)
<seele> ah, thanks :)
<dasKreech> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi dasKreech
 * Jucato wonders if either dia or kivio have stencil sets for GUI widgets...
<seele> even if they did, theyre uh.. "difficult" to use
<Jucato> heheh :)
 * Jucato doesn't have visio to know how easy it is to use... :(
<Jucato> seele: have you heard of this software? http://www.axure.com/home.aspx
<seele> Jucato: yeah, i have it
<Jucato> wow :)
<seele> although i dont like it for wireframing or IA work
<seele> visio is still much better
<seele> but for interface prototyping it is very nice
<Jucato> I've been looking for a comparable FOSS or even freeware alternative. the UI prototyping feature seems to be very nice
<seele> yeah, but its .NET3 so i cant run it in wine
<dasKreech> Yet
<Jucato> aw... silly .NET :(
<dasKreech> What about Mono?
<imbrandon> mono only supports .net 2 thus far
<seele> yeah
<imbrandon> shouldnt be long though, the mono team is pretty speedy
<dasKreech> I know are they moving towards 3 yet?
<imbrandon> 6 months or a year i would bet
<Jucato> at adapting MS technology? :)
<Jucato> oh well... an interactive slideshow would probably work as well :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea mono is fairly open
<imbrandon> err .net
 * Jucato read somewhere that MS will "open" .NET source, with NDA's of course...
<imbrandon> Jucato, the specs are already open, no real need for source
<imbrandon> its an ecma standard
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ecma.... isn't ooxml an ecma standard too?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> not iirc
<imbrandon> http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-334.htm is c# there are others that pertain to it too
<Jucato> http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-376.htm OOXML is :/
<imbrandon> but its incomplete
<imbrandon> you cant implment all things
<Ahmuck> make your own stencil set?
<Jucato> prolly... if I get enough motivation to do it :D
<dasKreech> Emotioanl motivation?
<Jucato> *motivation
<dasKreech> I
<dasKreech> 'll buy you a pizza :)
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<Jucato> evening jjesse!
<jjesse> can you buy me a pizzza?
<Jucato> dasKreech: had that the other day. we're going out to buy chinese probably :)
<Jucato> mom's bday :)
<dasKreech> you want a pizza with sleeping powder? Sure :)
<Jucato> gun powder on mine
<nixternal> Jucato: Ken said real soon!
<nixternal> think green
 * nosrednaekim is a greenie
<nixternal> no environmental friendly green :)
<imbrandon> gPC green? /me hides from nixternal
<nixternal> E is pretty cool
<nixternal> but gOS keeps crashing on my desktop
<dasKreech> What's the next macOS?
<nixternal> I haven't messed with E in a long time
<jjesse> that's because you didn't buy it at walmart
<imbrandon> dasKreech, 10.5.1 ?
<nixternal> I don't shop at Wal-Mart!
<dasKreech> Ha ha :)
<dasKreech> What's the cycle they are on now? 18 months?
<imbrandon> osx? they dont have a predetremind cycle
<imbrandon> "when its ready"
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you got  gOS?
<dasKreech> KDE 4.2 might go up against it
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it took forever and a day to download
<dasKreech> Would be nice to have a Kubuntu vs commerical OS showdown :)
<imbrandon> why on earth?
<nixternal> no doubt
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: its just E17 right?
<imbrandon> sides Kubuntu falls under a "Commercial OS" too, canonical provides support :P
<nixternal> that is like comparing plastic surgeons
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: ya
<nixternal> last time I messed with E was many years ago
<nosrednaekim> I tried it on fiesty... I didn't really like it.. but its FAST!
<nixternal> ya, our packages for E sucks...there is some dude with an E repo that has good stuff
<jjesse> what is E ?
<nixternal> Enlightenment
<imbrandon> Enlightenment DE
<nixternal> actually, the guy who has them used to hang out here
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I got it from somewhere else, forget where
<nixternal> he has the Mandriva repos too
<nixternal> Hawkwind?
<nixternal> something like that
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> ya, his packages are good, they don't crash out all of the time
<nosrednaekim> yeah... hawkwind... they were good packages
<dasKreech> nixternal: hawkwind?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> he was here last year hanging out
<dasKreech> nixternal: you have any idea how many times a month I have to answer the query. Do i have to remember commands when I install Linux?
<dasKreech> I know I miss him :(
<dasKreech> he logged in not too long ago too
<dasKreech> hung out for 15 then gone again
<nixternal> heh
<dasKreech> nixternal: the rhetorical question was in your response to Why would I want a showdown
<nixternal> find someone to do an unbiased showdown, then you are good
<nixternal> otherwise, it will be worthless
<nixternal> and honestly, I don't know of a single media outlet that could do an unbiased report
<dasKreech> nixternal: how about the suckers who got 17,000 Windows starter editions?
<nixternal> I will leave that one alone
<nixternal> I would love to know more about that entire story though
<dasKreech> Yeah but I'll let the chairheaver and the frenchie battle it out
<nixternal> oh wow
<dasKreech> So all three OSes are roughly reaching the point where they are starting to mature
<dasKreech> v
<dasKreech> http://media.arstechnica.com/video/leopard-intro.mov
<dasKreech> Sweet
<dasKreech> We don't have intro stuff at all why?
<jjesse> did hobbssee sign on tonight or did we scare her away last night?
<nixternal> I doubt anyone scared hobbsee away
<nosrednaekim> E|:-}>
<dasKreech> Whoops
<jjesse> is it bad that i'm triaging bugs from one user
<Riddell> no, we love you for it
<jjesse> there's like 40 bugs  from the same user that are in ALL CAPS IN THE TITLE WHICH MAKE THEM MORE IMPORTANT TO TRIAGE
<ScottK> jjesse: bug --> Invalid due to excessive rudeness.
<jjesse> the guy creates a new bug about the same subject like every month cause no one has helped him out
 * jjesse grumbles and reaches for the Point Stick of Death
<ScottK> jjesse: Just tell him all the smart people are on the forums.  He should ask there.
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> seriously this is the 3rd set of bugs i've cleaned upd duplicates on
<ScottK> jjesse: Hang in there.  It's important work you are doing.
<jjesse> can we ban people from reporting bugs :)
<jjesse> i love this bug: bug # 147833
<jjesse> bug 147833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147833 in kdebase "konqueror crash when closed it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147833
<ScottK> jjesse: Crash on close is a legit, but low priority issue.
<jjesse> ScottK: it just strikes me as funny
<jjesse> or something crashed for no apparent reason
<uga> it possibly means resources are being doubly cleaned or so
<dasKreech> I have a pretty large number of apps that crash on close
<dasKreech> anyone have a clue how they would preserver your /home dir on a format?
<jjesse> setup /home in a different parition and don't format that drive
<dasKreech> Yeah there is a sepc for hardy that seems to do away with that
<dasKreech> Let me read it some more :)
<Jucato> nixternal: what's real soon?
<nixternal> this week
<nixternal> the build is done
<Jucato> kde4?
 * Jucato is confused. just got back :)
<dasKreech> If I want a calendaring/contact sharing server
<dasKreech>  Hula?
 * Jucato misses Hawkwind...
<Jucato> if E only had even 3/4 of KDE's awesome features, I probably wouldn't even be here :)
<Jucato> (reacting to gOS, dasKreech-style)
<dasKreech> oh reading huge backlogs and making comments?
<Jucato> yeah... but I kinda missed the part about replying 6+ hours after the factg
<Jucato> fact*
<nixternal> OK, bed time
<nixternal> k'nite :)
<Jucato> knight nixternal!
<amachu> Riddell: hi
<mhb> amachu: he's at the UDS, so he's unlikely to respond (according to the web it's 4:30 there)
<mhb> I mean respond at this time, of course.
<amachu> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kid3/+bug/159441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159441 in kid3 "Merge kid3 0.9-4 from debian unstable " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amachu> mhb: ok
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> umm, we just have 2 kubuntu-* tasks to do for Hardy? Catchup and KDE4?
<mhb> I know it may be all we can manage at this point, but I'd expect more stuff to be discussed :o)
<Hobbsee> well, they're kinda big :)
<Hobbsee> i suspect the rest is encompassed in kde4, actually
<jpatrick> hello Sereg
<Sereg> Hi, guys
<jpatrick> Sereg: what would you like to help out with?
<Sereg> I'm experienced C++ developer and love Qt/KDE
<Sereg> Also I have some basic skills in Python
<jpatrick> see: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Sereg> yes, I'we already joined the mailing list
<Sereg> but cannot pick any task myself
<Sereg> I heard something about needed software for flash drive formatting...
<mhb> Sereg: what we're aiming at this cycle -> porting our apps for KDE4 and catching up with Ubuntu
<mhb> those are our tasks, of course, you're free to choose what you like yourself
<Sereg> mmm... is there some tracking system of needed/done issues?
<Sereg> It is my first time in community development, so please describe me how do you do that (if you have some time to spare :) )
<jpatrick> Sereg: well, the catchup plans are at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<jpatrick> Sereg: prehaps you could look into the Codec install thing? (looking around at how Amarok does it might help)
<Sereg> It would be great for me!
<Sereg> how to assign myself to this task?
<jpatrick> Sereg: just work away at it :)
<Sereg> mm... there is no sync between developers? what if someone already does it?
<Hobbsee> Sereg: saying that you're doing it, on our mailing list, would be a good idea
<Hobbsee> people tend to know what each other are doing, as there are so few people
<Sereg> oh, right :)
<Sereg> thanks
<mhb> Sereg: of course, you can always help out with KDE4 (at www.kde.org) if you prefer application devel
<Sereg> so I need to install kdelibs-dev and go on
 * Hobbsee tries to remember what dh_icons actually does.
<jpatrick> kdelibs4-dev
<Sereg> mhb: I have not so many experience in KDE development for this yet
<jpatrick> Sereg: neither do I, but I'm doing my best :)
<Sereg> jpatrick: and where can I get sources of kaffeine for KDE4?
<Sereg> =)
<mhb> Sereg: I ask that myself a lot of times
<jpatrick> Sereg: it'd be better if you patched the KDE3 Kaffeine, cos that's the one going into the final release
<mhb> Sereg: they aren't really available yet, we need to fix KDE3 Kaffeine
<Sereg> aha...
<mhb> Sereg: the KDE4 patch will be very similar
<Sereg> that's cool
<jpatrick> Sereg: KDE4 will be too unstable for long term support
<jpatrick> Sereg: so, 'apt-get source kaffeine' is your friend
<Sereg> and how abount distro alpha's and beta's? should I preserve some disk space to install them in future?
<Sereg> is it required?
<mhb> Sereg: not really, because kaffeine won't change
<jpatrick> err, I think that's the guinea pigs job
<Sereg> :)
<jpatrick> Sereg: how amarok does it: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=545638
<Sereg> quite cute solution
<jpatrick> mhb: do you know how I can edit the layout of compiz-kde-guidance so the buttons don't shrink? ( http://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=we4ym6.png )
<Sereg> thank you, guys, for such warm meeting! I hope to be useful
<mhb> jpatrick: change the height of them to be Maximum or Fixed, I guess
<jpatrick> mhb: it didn't like that
<mhb> no?
<jpatrick> I'll poke around with it for a while
<jpatrick> Sereg: most people here are busy / sleep / something, so things take some time
<Sereg> there was no any sarcasm, no
<Sereg> maybe it's my mistake, in my country "warm meeting" is synonimous to "very nice, friendly mmeting"
<Hobbsee> Sereg: basically, there are different things to work on.  coding an app / fixing bugs is different to doing distro testing, for eg
<Hobbsee> so youc an do one and not the other
<Sereg> I like the idea to add codec autoinstallation to kaffeine
<mhb> jpatrick: I can try it, just commit your changes so you don't have to merge
<jpatrick> mhb: I'm pkg something right now, I'll work on desktop-kde a few moments later
<mhb> okay, I'll try to do that by myslef
<mhb> Sereg: are you familiar with Qt/KDE?
<mhb> Sereg: development, that is
<jpatrick> he said he loved it :)
<mhb> oh did he?
 * mhb must have misheard, sorry
<jpatrick> in #kubuntu that is
<Sereg> jpatrick: yes, I'm familiar with Qt (especially with Qt4) and have little experience of KDE3 application development
<Sereg> yes, I love Qt =)
<Sereg> I wonder why GNOME based distro is a mainstream of Ubuntu. I think that KDE applications are much more usable that GNOME analogs
<sebas> Mark says: "Because KDE does not have a fixed release cycle, and KDE's UIs were too messy in the past"
<sebas> Recent interview on lxer.com :)
<Sereg> :(
<Jucato> there doesn't seem to be a KDE4 port of Kaffeine yet
<Jucato> sebas: how recent? as in days recent?
<sebas> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/rozhovory/mark-shuttleworth?page=1
<Jucato> oh, and hi sebas, Hobbsee, mhb, jpatrick
<Sereg> I think I'll be able to port Kafefine to KDE4 after my current task.
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<jpatrick> hi Jucato
<sebas> Sereg: Rather do codeine, it's got a much cooler UI :-)
<Sereg> or something else is planned to default video player in kubuntu Hardy?
<Jucato> s/cooler/simpler/ but I agree :)
<jpatrick> kaffeine's the one (I think)
<Jucato> Sereg: still kaffeine....
<Jucato> but Hardy will not have KDE 4.0 by default
<Sereg> :-Â
<Sereg> :-D
<Sereg> wow...
<Jucato> we can't
<Sereg> This makes sense
<Jucato> longish interview... thanks sebas
<jpatrick> we'll freakout porting everything to kde4 hardy+1 cycle
<Jucato> Sereg: by virtue of Hardy being an LTS release, we can't have KDE 4.0 yet
<Sereg> KDE4 will be released only in December, and I don't believe in full stability
<Jucato> but there will be Gutsy-based KDE 4 Live CD's
<Jucato> but as early as now, we do need to plan already :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: let's have a meeting :)
<Sereg> Jucato: so I can also make some pretty fixes of d3lphin?!
 * Jucato points to the one with the long pointy stick
 * Jucato would rather that the fix be rm -rf d3lphin... but that's personal
<Jucato> Sereg: I'm afraid that we would have to take the burden of actually fixing d3lphin. I've e-mailed the upstream maintainer almost 2 months ago, regarding the patch that I made. no reply
<Sereg> Jucato: +1, korqueror rulezz
<Sereg> :(
<Sereg> bad
<Jucato> dunno. maybe real life took over... it always does...
<Sereg> d3lphin has ugly flickering on moving cursor over several long-named files
<Jucato> although I'd have to say, d3lphin's huring dolphin's image a lot.. :(
<Jucato> we really only have 2 approved specs for Hardy? :/
<Jucato> any other unapproved specs?
<mhb> how come you people dislike Dolphin(3) too much?
<mhb> I find it perfectly usable personally
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> and I use Dolphin4, too - they are comparable when it comes to features I use
<Sereg> mhb: IMHO, It is too raw for default kubuntu's file manager
<Jucato> d3lphin? comparable to dolphin? :/
<Jucato> oh well... dinner
<mhb> Sereg: really? The only complaint I have is that nobody really imported the translations
<mhb> otherwise it seems quite usable
<Serega> mhb: maybe, it speaks my habit to konqueror's behahior :)
<mhb> Serega: well enjoy konqueror while it lasts
<Serega> anyway, I like the idea about two side panels
<Serega> the main issue I disliked is filckering :-\
<mhb> because the time will come when a new, faster KDE Web Browser arrives, and people will love it, and since they're happy with Dolphin, many distros will dump Konqueror to oblivion
<mhb> although all top kde devs claim that Konqueror will still be a filemanager it used to be, it will progressively be "the same" like Keramika or some other theme nobody really uses anymore
<Serega> I thought that konqueror web browser is nothing but KHTML engine wrapped into the complete application
<sebas> No, it's much more.
<sebas> bookmarks, kwallet, KJS, KIO, KSSL to only name a few things that it needs integration with.
<Serega>  yes, I missed
<mhb> my opinion - if we have Dolphin - The usable (and pretty fast) filemanager for KDE, how long does it take before somebody comes with an idea of KFoo - The Usable (and pretty fast - faster than Konq) Web Browser?
<jpatrick> oh, what a dull name
<mhb> jpatrick: hehe, just the classic name substitute (foo-bar)
<Serega> konq has one big flaw for me - it doesn't show the page until all the pictures are loaded :(
<jpatrick> mhb: and a classic quote from the HHGttG :)
<mhb> jpatrick: it's older than that
<mhb> Serega: yeah, I somehow find Konq slower than Firefox subjectively
<Serega> does anybody know smth about gutsy and laptop keys? Guys from launchpad have figured out that it's 2.6.22 kernel problem :(
<jpatrick> bless them
<mhb> what laptop keys?
<mhb> volume down/up?
<Serega> aha...
<Serega> and brightness, etc...
<Serega> that was bad surprise after feisty->gutsy upgrade
<Jucato> mhb: you should spend time in #kubuntu or kubuntuforums.net... get to hear user comments
 * jpatrick hasn't been to the forums in a while
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> Jucato: those channel are designed for complaining :o)
<mhb> channels
<jpatrick> Jucato: anything new over there?
<Jucato> perfect excuse :)
<mhb> if they want to comment so loud it reaches me, make sure they file bugs
<Jucato> great idea. We'd rather flood ourselves with duplicate bugs filled with complaints, rather than limiting them to a place where it's more conducive for them, and less hassle for us to filter :)
<mhb> Jucato: no, let them complain in the places they should, like the channels
<Jucato> jpatrick: nothing much. although I've noticed we have much more traffic now than when I started there :)
<Jucato> it's not too overloaded, but not dead either
<mhb> but if they want to change anything, they better show their arguments, not complains
<Jucato> we're going in circles.
<Jucato> nvm
<mhb> if they prefer Konqueror, then they should be lucky, because their app is on the CD by default
<jpatrick> mhb: put koffice on the cd and I'll be happy :)
<mhb> jpatrick: yeah, or perhaps putting KDE3libs and KDE4libs side to side, so that the transition can be smooth
<jpatrick> mhb: I thought kdelib3 was long gone
<jpatrick> but I know what you mean?
<Jucato> kde3libs = KDE 3 libs :)
<Jucato> :P
<jpatrick> mean.*
<Jucato> we will have to anyway. transition or not. there will be some apps that haven't been ported yet to KDE 4 by that time anyway
<mhb> kdelibs3 is some KDE2 libs according to that weird Debian naming, right?
<Jucato> yes
<mhb> that's why I said KDE3libs, like KDE3 libraries
<mhb> <offtopic> I found my new favourite English word! It's the kibibit!</offtopic>
<mhb> Jucato: I'm afraid we would need some serious compression in order to achieve that
<Jucato> mhb: unfortunately... unless of course we just not ship any KDE 3 app... like Konversation... in case it hasn't been ported yet
<mhb> and even a simple KDE4 CD would take more space than the KDE3, at least I think so
<mhb> kdelibs/kdebase seem to be a lot bigger now with KDE4
<Jucato> it is?
<mhb> I haven't done any precise measurements, though
<seele> mhb: i thought it got significantly smaller
<seele> and they added stuff?
<Jucato> don't base it from our kde4 packages though. those have been built with fulldebug afaik
<Jucato> don't base the size I mean
<mhb> seele: really? I made estimates by the kubuntu kde4 packages, perhaps the nodebug versions of them will be smaller
<mhb> Jucato: ^^
<mhb> it was just an estimate ... I really hope I'm wrong here :o)
<mhb> of course, my experience with software development is that expecting that the next version will be faster or smaller is really absurd :o)
<Jucato> but not impossible or improbable
<Serega> +1
<Jucato> for one, afaik, some classes have been dropped because they have been implemented in Qt 4 already
<Jucato> can't say w/c though
<mhb> Jucato: okay, name one piece of often-used software that actually gets faster with each release
<Jucato> KDE?
<Serega> kernel?
<Serega> :)
<Jucato> kubuntu?
<Jucato> upstart?
<mhb> Jucato: Kubuntu is slower
<Jucato> gutsy maybe.. but Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty definitely had speed increases imho
<Serega> I found much more responsiveness from gutsy
<mhb> Jucato: I published some measurements some time back
<Jucato> then I have no defense against that :)
<Jucato> some people don't have the benefit of technical know-how in proper benchmarking to really see the difference. we can only measure with our senses
<mhb> Jucato: hmm, perhaps I didn't
<Serega> ...as an generic user
<Serega> *a
<mhb> I know Edgy was really faster than Dapper, then it declined, I had some numbers, but it seems I published other
<seele> mhb: i remember the devs making a big deal about it after kde4 because most of the week was spent rennovating the core libs
<seele> but there is a lot of new stuff, it maybe the end result really is larger
<Serega> trolltech also promised a speed increase in Qt4
<Serega> as I remember
<mhb> Serega: everyone promises that, don't they?
<Serega> :-D
<Jucato> seele: probably more stuff has been added to kdebase than kdelibs...
<mhb> Microsoft promised that Vista will be faster than XP, and it may be so on machines with 2GB of RAM and 64bit CPUs :o)
<mhb> seele: hmm, well I hope I'm wrong.
<Jucato> but that's MS... doesn't KDE deserve a bit more trust than that? even just a teeny weeny bit?
<mhb> Jucato: that is software development in general.
<Serega> Vista has a lots of DRM/UAC/etc related shit
<mhb> Jucato: there were word processing tools before Microsoft arrived, yet still, word processing never got faster
<Jucato> I'm not yet a software developer, so I won't argue
<mhb> Jucato: besides, we would need to have a bunch of testers dedicated to speed testing in order to change anything
<Serega> oohh... we've ported our app to vista... I had to break our architecture to accomodate vista changes :(((
<mhb> and I doubt we have people like that, stopwatch in one hand, mouse in the other
 * mhb wonders if Jucato could convince the #komplainers to do that
<jpatrick> mhb: #kubuntu-testers ? ;)
<Jucato> I doubt they'd be interested if they knew their feedback fell on deaf ears
<jpatrick> lunch ->
<Serega> mhb: I believe, that speed itself does matter very rarely (e.g. when user encodes video). User feel how the system responds to his actions, how quickly a menu drops down, etc
<mhb> Jucato: Look, we provide Konqueror on the default CD. That is more than we do for many other apps users crave for. What more can we do?
<mhb> Is it really that hard for users to change their filemanager?
<mhb> Serega: when I usually say "speed" I mean bootup time, that is really important IMHO.
<mhb> Serega: whether Amarok will load 1 or 1,5 seconds not that much.
<dasKreech> mhb: It's not hard just non obvious
<Serega> mhb: agree
<mhb> hmm, I remember ryanakca or someone wanted to have a "filemanager" option in the systemsettings "Default applications"
<Serega> nice idea
<mhb> Jucato: ^^ you can look into that, you know :o) practice is the best way of learning
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> good morning jjesse
<Jucato> mhb: sorry. lost interest
<mhb> Jucato: what?
<Jucato>  <mhb> Jucato: ^^ you can look into that, you know :o) practice is the best way of learning
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> okay.
<mhb> I'll ask that question every time you say something negative about Dolphin :o)
<Serega> mhb: do you make CD/DVD images?
<Serega> mhb: and what relation do you have to dolphin?) just interesting
<mhb> Serega: we as in Kubuntu? The Kubuntu CDs are created by the Launchpad build system, we currently don't do any custom CDs - but we want to create a KDE4 CD in this cycle.
<Serega> I'm a newbie here, and dunno roles in team
<Jucato> mhb: 1. I didn't complain about the dolphin vs. konqueror thing. I specifically singled out d3lphin. 2. I was just expressing my very personal opinion and 3. that wasn't my point later on anymore
<Serega> ooh...
<Serega> wow)
<Jucato> and 4, I already have this
<Jucato> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
 * Riddell high fives Serega 
<mhb> Serega: and on roles - we're a community, so in theory, everyone is equal :o) except our dearest Jonathan Riddell, who's a paid developer by Canonical, but I'm sure you've heard that
<Serega> mmm... what is this mean? :) ([15:01] Riddell high fives Serega )
<mhb> a greeting
<Serega> Thanks!
<mhb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Five
 * Serega bows
<dasKreech> mhb: Wow that's sick
<mhb> dasKreech: err?
<mhb> dasKreech: I beg your pardon?
<dasKreech> They have a encyclopedia definition of high Five
 * Jucato is not really a coder.... more like a contributor who just likes to poke people, bring up certain issues from users, and (try to) annoy real developers like mhb... so take me with a pinch of salt
<mhb> Jucato: I hope I haven't annoyed you much or that i don't sound very annoyed :o)
<Serega> have you all registered here, guys? I worry, that I can casually occupy someone's nickname :-S
<Jucato> better register your nick asap :)
<Jucato> !register | Serega
<ubotu> Serega: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> the nicks are per server anyway.. not per channel/project
<Serega> !register | Serega
<Jucato> er... no. ! is how you trigger the bot
<Jucato> you can pipe or redirect the bot's factoid to a nick :)
<dasKreech> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<Serega> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Serega> :-D all-knowing
<Serega> "browse my brain"
<Serega> awesome :)
<dasKreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Serega> (ROFL)
<Serega> ugh... please stop, I can't laugh anymore)))
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Serega> btw, I'm translating LNW to Russian
<Serega> nice doc
<Serega> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> !botabuse | Serega, there's also this thoug:
<ubotu> Serega, there's also this thoug:: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jucato> :D
<mhb> Riddell: good luck at the KDE4 session!
<Serega> ok, sorry :)
<dasKreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
 * dasKreech whistles
<dasKreech> hi nixternal  :-)
 * dasKreech loves MSN
<dasKreech> It's generous when being used by spambots
<uga> dasKreech: MS stuff... generous? really?
<dasKreech> With spam
<dasKreech>  yeah!
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: !!
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<mhb> see you later, and to the UDSers out ther - enjoy the KDE4 session!
<dasKreech> Ok work time
<jpatrick> ya, me too
 * dasKreech nominates Pingus as one of the face games for Linux
<Hobbsee> yay, pingus :)
<Hobbsee> kibi's working on it
<dasKreech> New one came out yesterday
<dasKreech> Looks really good
<Serega> pretty nice
 * Serega is launching supertux
<dasKreech> also really good
<dasKreech> Till I beat the last level
<dasKreech> very very frustrating
<Serega> where to get a bunch of designers to upgrade the artowork of all linux games...
 * tobias_ wants the new freeciv:-)
<Serega> *artwork
<dasKreech> New freeciv just came out too
<dasKreech> I miss the old freeciv :-(
<dasKreech> Serega: all?
<Serega> I miss civilization 1 gui
<Serega> dasKreech: best
<dasKreech> Serega: grab Freeciv :)
<dasKreech> Serega: the gametome has a GOTM project that does just that
<jpatrick> mhb: it's funny, all I do is break layout, add an apply button, and redo, and all icons and button are shrunk
<dasKreech> jump in and help
<Serega> such as supertux, stratagus...
<dasKreech> Serega: Supertux already ahd the graphics upgraded
<Serega> let's leave the games, I think it is a wrong place to talk about them
<dasKreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
 * dasKreech goes *poof*
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> hi nixternal
<Jucato> (sorry late)
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<Riddell> jjesse: hmm, I notice we have kubuntu-​gutsy-​plus-​one-​adept scheduled now
<Riddell> I'm not sure there's much to discuss
<Riddell> or indeed anything
<jjesse> Riddell: ok
<jjesse> so that is any easy converstation
<jjesse> especailly since no one subscribed to the spec
 * Jucato waves to jjesse and Riddell
<Riddell> hola jjesse
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> hola Jucato
<Riddell> now if Serega is looking for fun c++ bits to do, he may well find them in kubuntu-gutsy-plus-one-adept
<Jucato> I saw an Add/Remove Improvement blueprint earlier, but no wiki for it. is that going to push through? if it is, does that mean we'll have to update Adept Installer as well?
<Riddell> Jucato: I'm not sure if anything came out of that
<Jucato> hehe I thought so... non-existing wiki page is not a good sign of spec health :)
<Lure> mhb: ping
<Serega> I'm here
<Serega> Riddell: what kind of changes do we need in  kubuntu-gutsy-plus-one-adept?
<yuriy> really nothing to discuss for hardy adept?
<Jucato> probably it will all depend again on whether Ubuntu will switch to PackageKit...
<yuriy> but, for starters, a few details to consider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/82428
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82428 in adept "adept details view usability" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<yuriy> also, DL speed/ETA would be nice
<Serega> I'm disagree with some issues
<Serega> "Installed files" is useful, when I want to look what files WILL BE installed
<Jucato> Serega: unfortunately, APT doesn't provide that info
<Serega> oops
<Jucato> at least not directly (I think apt-file does)
<Serega> I'm not so familiar with APT :(
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> although removing the tab when the package is installed and adding it when it's installed.. might not be good usability either. I think disabling the tab is better
<Jucato> (+graying out)
<Serega> maybe there is no way to know file list util .deb is downloaded
<Jucato> unless it's actually installed. afaik
<Serega> downloaded as minimum, or we cannot look inside .deb?
<yuriy> anyways, point being, there are certainly things that be reasonably improved in adept if someone is willing to hack on it
<yuriy> a spec could be something along the lines of fix these bugs: ...
<Serega> I willing to do anything useful :)
<Jucato> I'm planning to triage all open adept bugs (next week)... let's see what I can come up with
<Jucato> in terms of making a summary that is... :P
<Serega> *I am
<yuriy> Jucato: adept was just the only thing we got through last march, but I'm sure there's plenty of new stuff since then
<yuriy> s/last/back in
 * Jucato was planning Adept + System Settings...
<Jucato> but I'm just going to triage and forward notes and suggestions to manchicken... not sure if I can fix some
 * Jucato thinks the bug reporter has even worse usability recommendations... :P
<yuriy> Jucato: i'm talking about triaging, as in the bugs that were left open at that point were all actual bugs
<yuriy> :P
 * Jucato looks at the bug reporters name and says oop!
<Jucato> s
 * yuriy is no expert to make suggestions, but can see problems
<Serega> how about to show changes (changelog from last version) before package update?
<Jucato> yuriy: btw... there are reinstall and purge in the actions
<Jucato> Changelog tab?
<Jucato> it fetches the changelog from the server
<Jucato> er wait. actions menu or context menu?
<Serega> at least for community-supported packages
<yuriy> Jucato: on the details page, under the package description
<Jucato> Serega: all official packages (main to multiverse)
<Jucato> aaah
<Riddell> we have changelog support
<Jucato> hm... jjesse or Riddell, there was also mention of apturl in that (non-existing) spec for add/remove.. does that affect kio_apt?
<yuriy> the changelog is not working, btw
<Serega> and adept shows changes only from previous version? I missed this...
<Riddell> erk, changelog shows "Index of /changelogs/pool/main"
<yuriy> doesn't show anything for me
<Riddell> so task for Serega, fix changelog showing :)
<Jucato> :)
<Serega> :)
<Riddell> but talk to manchicken about that, he did the current code
<manchicken> You can't pin that on me.
<manchicken> Oh, maybe you can.
<Serega> is "manchinken" a nickname?)
<Serega> oh...
<Serega> hi
 * Jucato teaches Serega about tab autocompletion in IRC
<Jucato> !tab | Serega
<ubotu> Serega: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yuriy> ooh another minor thing: in adept installer, the button on the bottom says "next" when disabled and "apply changes" when enabled
 * Serega applauses!
<Serega> Where Adept should get changelog info?
<Jucato> changelogs.ubuntu.com I think
<Riddell> Serega: the feature is already there, it just needs debugging to work out why it doesn't always work
<Riddell> "just"
<Serega> Riddell: I understand
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but we know why it doesnt always work.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it breaks when the source adn binary package is in a different component.
 * Hobbsee filed a bug abotu this a while ago.
<Serega> wow...
<Riddell> looking at an update of adept and it's broken, adept is all in main
<Serega> things tend to change quickly :)
<Hobbsee> ah, so this is a differnet lot of changleogs breakaging?
<Riddell> openoffice seems to work
 * Hobbsee doesnt know which lot of breakage you're talking about.
<Riddell> and now I look at ttf-opensymbol and it shows me the openoffice changelog
<Serega> aahhh... I'm at job and cannot test it all right now :(
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all of it!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, duh ;)
<yuriy> Jucato: tell me when you're looking through adept+system settings stuff.  if i'm free... err procrastinating at the time, i'll help out
<Jucato> yuriy: sure. but feel free to start w/o me.. I'm also.. um... procrastinating :)
<Riddell> mhb: I think KDE starts up fine without a splash screen
<Riddell> on a live CD of course is a different atter
<Riddell> matter
<Serega> Riddell: I think we should keep in mind users with weak computers
<Riddell> Serega: for what?
<Riddell> oh, the splash
<Riddell> Serega: the trouble with the splash is that to start just the splash it needs to load all of kdelibs itself
<Riddell> so you're half way to KDE before the splash shows
<Riddell> getting rid of the splash makes slower machines faster, but the perception may be that it's slower
<Serega> :)
<Serega> Riddell: maybe we should consider to make some "light" splash writetn on Xlib only?
<Serega> *written
<Riddell> there is one
<Riddell> but it's ugly
<Serega> Riddell: I'm completely agree with you about start time of KDE splash itself
<Riddell> ksplashsimple
<Riddell> suse has a more advanced one
<Serega> ugly? bad code?
<Riddell> looks ugly to user
<Serega> is it a problem to make nice looking splash without KDE or even without Qt?
<Serega> we can focus on existing implementation
<Serega> and make it even better than in SuSE
<Serega> btw, I would like to implement kaffeine codec autoinstallation as I have already announced it in mainling list
<Serega> before I start Adept fixing, or something else
<Riddell> nixternal: dot story there for you to edit
<Riddell> Serega: ah hah, good idea
<Riddell> Serega: and probably more satifying that hacking adept :)
<Serega> Riddell: of course, taking a look at my experience in kubuntu development $)
<Serega> ;)
<Riddell> Serega: kaffeine mostly just needs to run /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 when it can't play something
<Riddell> oh and kplayer too preferably
<Serega> ya, jpatrick advised me to look at amarok's source
<Riddell> if you slip in ability to download and install w32codecs and libdvdcss that would be interesting too (it may well not survive though)
<Serega> what do you mean?
<Riddell> well currently amarok installs libxine1-ffmpeg which helps play some files
<Serega> aha
<Riddell> but not encrypted dvds or various more proprietry codecs
<Serega> true
<Riddell> we can't include w32codecs and libdvdcss in the archives
<Riddell> but it's an open question if we can point to URLs where they happen to be
<Riddell> restricted manager does this for broadcom firmware
<Serega> I've understood that part, " (it may well not survive though)" was confused me
<Jucato> questionable legality probably?
<Riddell> someone might decide we can't point to URLs where they are (since it would make us look like we're supporting copyright enfingement for w32codecs)
<Riddell> but as I say we already do with restricted-manager
<Riddell> Serega: ksplashx is inside http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/kdebase3-SuSE-11.0-8.src.rpm
<Riddell> you can use alien to extract it
<Serega> Riddell: thnx
<jpatrick> Riddell: where can I get the lastest adept code?
<Riddell> jpatrick: apt-get source adept
<Riddell> also launchpad.net/adept with bzr
<Serega> Riddell: but isn't it the same to automatically install MP3 support?
<Riddell> but I think bzr is out of date
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> Serega: MP3 isn't a breach of copyright, it's a breach of a very dubious patent
<Riddell> libdvdcss is a breach of stupid DMCA type laws
<Serega> Riddell: oh.. I'm weak in laws)
<Riddell> w32codecs and broacom firmware seeems to be a blatant copyright breach
<Serega> Riddell: now I'm undertand
<Serega> s/I'm/I
<jpatrick> hmm, funny, my developer changelog thing works..
<sebas> nixternal: Do you have a minute for me?
<Serega> Riddell: so what packages can I install anyway? libxine-ffmpeg?
<Serega> s/I/kaffeine
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> that one is certain
<Serega> Interesting, does Canonical have a department of lawyers to find potentially dangerous solutions?
<Riddell> we'd just point to a URL where they exist for w32codecs or libdvdcss so it's not illegal on our side, it's just a potentially bad image if we are supporting copyright infringement
<Serega> btw, I never used w32codec and can play everything fine with kaffeine
<Serega> *w32codecs
<Serega> So I think we have no need to point to it
<Serega> and this is most ugliest thing, because of "w32"
<Serega> that looks like unability of open software to play videos itself for windows enthusiasts :(
<Serega> libdvdcss is something different, It just can help me to play my honestly bought DVD's on PC
<Serega> many people want to do that
<Serega> Riddell: my working day at job is over and I have to go home. I hope we will continue this discussion later
<Riddell> Serega: see you soon then
<Serega> nice to meet you
<Serega> bye!
<mhb> good to see you jpatrick
<mhb> jpatrick: I've just pushed some changes into the branch
<mhb> I did them while I was on bus
<mhb> Riddell: nice, can we get rid of the bouncy logo that overwrites itself and is generally not visually pretty, too?
<mhb> I mean at least on KDE startup, pretty please
<jpatrick> mhb: I've been playing compiz - doesn't work here at all
<mhb> jpatrick: too bad, but I hope they can improve things during the cycle
<mhb> jpatrick: please update your branch
<jpatrick> they better if this module is to do something ;)
<jpatrick> mhb: I am right now
<jpatrick> ah, done already
<mhb> jpatrick: I may have done something you were working on, I hope you're not mad :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: not at all, I need all the pointers I can get
<mhb> I've also started working on a Qt4 version so we're not behind KDE4 porting
<mhb> it's just the UI yet
<DaSkreech> mhb: on D bus?
<mhb> DaSkreech: what's on D bus?
<mhb> ah, yes :o)
<mhb> DaSkreech: a good one
<DaSkreech> mhb:  :)
<mhb> jpatrick: elif is the way to go in Python?
<mhb> jpatrick: I must have had too much C in the last few days :o)
<mhb> Riddell: I think we could (discuss about) take a bold step forward and point to libdvdcss and codecs
<jpatrick> mhb: hmm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43029/ :)
<jpatrick> mhb: be thankful you get C class /has to suffer VB
<mhb> jpatrick: be thankful you've got VB, I've got Pascal and C# classes
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> jpatrick: our teacher is enlightened enough to allow C for assignments
<jpatrick> ok, you win
<mhb> :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: what config file should we be read from?
<mhb> Riddell: a) we would keep up with distros like PCLinuxOS who are gaining support because they don't really care much about it and simply ship it on a CD b) we won't get sued because of point a) -- they'll get sued first
<mhb> and pointing to files isn't actually illegal AFAIK, the user is the one who acknowledges the download... IANAL though... and I have never heard of anyone being sued or even criticized for playing legal DVDs on Linux
<mhb> jpatrick: the same one Ubuntu does? I don't know which one is it, though.
<mhb> jpatrick: we should investigate
<Jucato> afaik the latter one is how Gentoo gets around the whole legality question. it doesn't really distribute the codecs, but merely automate the download
<mhb> and I think we should do the same - ask the user whether he wants them/knows that it is legal in his country then automate it
<mhb> because stuff like this really makes us a bit worse in Windows users' eyes
<Riddell> mhb: w32codecs isn't legal anywhere
<Riddell> and we'll get sued before PCLinuxOS do, we have a company with money
<mhb> when I hear mark I am not that sure about it :o)
<mhb> do you know of any company that got sued? or any user?
 * DaSkreech steps out of #kubuntu
<mhb> I am using libdvdcss, and I am proud of it - I like to play the movies I bought.
<DaSkreech> WE need more people to help out there. Thankless job :-(
<Jucato> <nocivo> Daskreech thanks
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I meant rounding up more people to help out in #kubuntu
<Jucato> sure. where will we get those people? :)
<DaSkreech> once people start helping it's generally satidfying until release time when the You guys suck cult turns out in droes
<DaSkreech> droves
<mhb> I ask that question a lot
<nosrednaekim> eh.. what are we talking about?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: several topic, among them: whether we should boldly go where noone has gone before and offer more so-called "illegal" codecs like libdvdcss, and where to find more people (for devel, #kubuntu help etc.)
<mhb> topics
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<jpatrick> mhb: I can't find anything useful in gnome-compiz-manager
<nosrednaekim> AFAIK. libDVDcss is illegal only in the US, right?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: hey... are you still looking for hings to package?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: yep
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: still kde-biased tho
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: two requests then, kicker-compiz and compiz-taskbar
<mhb> wiki says:
<mhb> Many Linux distributions do not contain libdvdcss (for example Debian, SUSE Linux, and Ubuntu) due to fears of running afoul of DMCA-style laws.
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: they are
<nosrednaekim> mhb: don't we have to stick with Ubuntu's policy?
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Mark says by having less financial support we gain more independence, so I'd say no, but Riddell knows best
<DaSkreech> So can we havea welcome screen on first install?
<mhb> hehe :o)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: write a plasmoid! (seriously)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: Mark really said that?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: too late!
<manchicken> Man, #ubuntu-devel has some hostile-type folks there...
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: does kicker-compiz overwrite kicker?
<mhb> manchicken: who?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Sup?
<jpatrick> wait, looks like it don't..
<mhb> manchicken: don't worry, you're safe with us
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: no... its basically just the desktop pager.
<manchicken> deadwill
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> mhb: Well, what's scary is that I'm on GNOME now, and probably will be for a while.
<DaSkreech> Is gnome going GPL3?
<mhb> manchicken: get out you cheap little...!
<manchicken> That I don't know.
<mhb> manchicken: :o)
<manchicken> mhb: heh
<manchicken> mhb: I'm just having trouble with everything being on hold, you know?
<manchicken> mhb: Kubuntu is the only group really doing any active work on KDE3.
<mhb> manchicken: I don't know, what do you mean?
<mhb> manchicken: oh, KDE4 block
<Riddell> DaSkreech: why is it too late?
<manchicken> mhb: Not just KDE4 block, it's leading to code rot.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: They wrote one already
<mhb> nosrednaekim: yes, mark said a similar thing
<Riddell> DaSkreech: who did?
<DaSkreech> Suse isn't doing KDE3?
<manchicken> mhb: And what's more, if I'm under KDE, System76 keeps blaming KDE for problems.
<mhb> Riddell: I think libdvdcss (copyrighted DVD playback) would be okay to point to
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Don't recall aseigo was talking about it
<manchicken> And for some of them, they're right... but for most they're wrong.
<DaSkreech> I'll check
<mhb> Riddell: it's not illegal everywhere, and it only allows nice people who buy legal DVDs to enjoy them in Kubuntu
<mhb> that is sort of noble IMHO
<manchicken> mhb: And just because it's illegal, doesn't mean that folks give two squats about those stupid laws anyway.
<Riddell> mhb: yes, I agree we should
<manchicken> mhb: It shouldn't be illegal for me to use what I paid for :)
<manchicken> mhb for president
<nosrednaekim> ok... now what about Fluendo and amarok...?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: what about them?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I think we cannot use Fluendo because we're using the xine backend, aren't we?
<nosrednaekim> is it possible to get a gstreamer engine for amarok?
<nosrednaekim> AFAIK, Fluendo only makes a gstreamer plugin
<Riddell> only for amarok 2
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yeah, thats what I meant
<mhb> xine is quite a stable and functional engine in KDE3, I wouldn't change that
<manchicken> We should start seeing if we could load-balance support a little.
<manchicken> There are more than 1K users in #ubuntu for crying out loud... no wonder people repeat and go into -devel channels.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: My apologies. Aseigo just asked me to work on it :)
<DaSkreech> there is one but it shows up and moves. That's about it
<nosrednaekim> http://en.opensuse.org/Playing_mp3s_with_Amarok_and_the_Fluendo_Gstreamer_Plugin
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: they are considering pointing users to their local Loco leam channel.
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: That's not a bad idea, except for areas that have small Locos.
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: the thing is yauap doesn't work - we had a lot of pople in our channel complaining about it
<Nightrose> +e
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: suse?
<Nightrose> jep
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: ah... ok.
 * nosrednaekim will keep looking
<Nightrose> don't know what the actual problem is but it causes problems for a lot of our users
<Nightrose> and we have to tell them to switch back to xine
<Riddell> Nightrose: what's yauap?
 * mhb agrees that xine is a better bet than gstreamer atm
<Nightrose> Riddell: the engine suse uses in amarok since their last release
<Nightrose> it allows them to distribute a mp3 codec
<Nightrose> don't know the exact details though
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: seems to be a gstreamer plugin for amarok.
<Nightrose> mhb: jep and amarok no longer supports gstreamer - this is a hack by suse
<Nightrose> and as I said it is not a very good one...
 * nosrednaekim hides from his dumb explanation
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> no need for that
<Nightrose> it is quite complocated for someone who doesn't use it every day
<nosrednaekim> (and have to support it as well)
<Nightrose> jep
<nosrednaekim> ok, so what about this.... we install the fluendo plugins but don't use them.
<nosrednaekim> why should they care which ones we are using as long as we have some legal ones installed?
<nosrednaekim> maybe thats too logical for the patent system tho..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: better not :o)
<Nightrose> btw Riddell: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-devel/2007-October/thread.html and http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-devel/2007-November/thread.html for latest replies to the ~/Music discussion
<Riddell> thanks
<Nightrose> yw
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43032/
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ahhh, I see sorry
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: eh?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I missed the -ltaskmanager (in kdebase-dev)
<nosrednaekim> and I'm supposed to understand that ;0
<jpatrick> in a way
 * nosrednaekim doesn't understand packaging very well
<Riddell> mhb: the new compiz-kde from hardy doesn't seem to crash when I'm using KDE's normal window decoration
<Riddell> but still crashes when using crytal win deco
<Riddell> which ought to be fixable I guess
<Riddell> crystal even has an active upstream, maybe I should just ask him
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: when does it crash?
<Riddell> on startup and on changing any kwin settings
<Riddell> on startup when run through compiz
<Riddell> running through kde-window-decorator after that works ok
<nosrednaekim> lemme test that..
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok... thats how I was doing it.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: try changing Navigation in Window Behaviour in System Settings
<nosrednaekim> while running the kde-window-decorator?
<Riddell> yes
<nosrednaekim> looks good
<nosrednaekim> any setting in that set, right?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: do you use kconfig in ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<nosrednaekim> hummm not sure, how do I check?
<Riddell> cat ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/config :)
<nosrednaekim> oh...duh :)
<nosrednaekim> backend is ini
<Riddell> change it to kconfig and restart
<Riddell> restart compiz
<Riddell> I'm curious to know how it decides to use ini or whatever
<nosrednaekim> lost all my effects BTW
<nosrednaekim> ummm nothing still, but I started KWD manually, as I have emerald set (i'm not sure how) to default
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: system settings -> window behaviour -> navigation -> tick something
<Riddell> or untick
<nosrednaekim> did that...everything is ok
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<Riddell> and you set backend = kconfig ?
<fdoving> there is some option in the ccsm about default decoration-thing.
<nosrednaekim> I'm using AIGLX with the new ATi 8.42 drivers if that makes any difference
<gnomefreak> 8.42 i thought was the last that needed xgl i thought next version was gonna change that. although they have been trying for a long time now
<nosrednaekim> 8.42 has AIGLX
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm i think i have ati card laying around here i might try in another system
<nosrednaekim> this kconfig isn't working too well, settings aren't saved...
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: kicker-compiz done
<nosrednaekim> muchas gracias!
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: but i'm going to have to wait till hardy to get it ;)
<jpatrick> well you could ask to have it backported
<nosrednaekim> thats ok...I already have it compiled
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: if you want anything more, file a bug with [needs-packaging] and assign it to me
<nosrednaekim> ok... thanks!
 * jpatrick rips up Apress' Qt dev book
<Riddell> jpatrick: something wrong with it?
<jpatrick> Riddell: no, I was just getting it.. :)
<yuriy> hmm strange, basket doesn't support exporting to network locations for some reason
<jpatrick> since the Trolltech one was the same as last time
<serega> Please help: how to build debug version quickly?
<serega> maybe some standard configure flags?
<nosrednaekim> serega: version of what?
<serega> of executable (automake project)
<serega> it is kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> serega: kaffeine --version?
<serega> is there a standard way to remove -O2 and to add -g3?
<nosrednaekim> oh... its not compiled yet?
<serega> yes, I'll make changes to kaffeine
<serega> I'm just not so experienced with automake
<serega> an I do not know  how to make debug build :)
<jpatrick> serega: --enable-debug=full
<serega> jpatrick: great thanks! :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take a look at the Dot story
<nixternal> sebas: what's up?
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks
<Riddell> sebas will want you to publish the dot story
<nixternal> I finally watched Happy Feet :)
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Riddell> I'd remove the excessive use of italics
<jpatrick> nixternal: is that the dot story?
<Riddell> and change "people" to something more descriptive
<nixternal> roger dodger
<yuriy> hmm also shortcuts don't seem to work in basket
<serega> I ran into strange trouble: I've recently been removed libxine1-ffmpeg package and expect errors on opening encoded avi's, but kaffeine opens them without errors, but display blank screen about 10 seconds (progress slider is active) Any glue? :-\
<jpatrick> serega: glue won't help
<serega> :)
<serega> I should dig
<DaSkreech> Riddell: http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/welcometokde4.png
<serega> cute, I remember there kaffeine HAD shown errors before libxine1-ffmpeg was installed :)
<ryanakca> yuriy: about not saving to network locations, it's not the only kde app that does that.... *tries to think of the other culprit*
<yuriy> yeah i think there was another one... either digikam or krita
<Riddell> DaSkreech: looking interesting
<Riddell> what's the openID bit for?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Aaron wants to have OpenID right up front
<DaSkreech>  so if you have a an OPenID it can be added instantly
<DaSkreech> #plasma
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it should be made so it's easy for distros to customise, so we can add an "install" link on the live cd etc
<DaSkreech> they are discussing it now
<yuriy> shortcuts in basket for the various icons on the notes Ctrl+[0-9] don't seem to work at all, and in some cases clash with other shortcuts. Anyone confirm?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: eh?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Startup on the Live CD
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: sorry for my ignorance.... but, what is that screenshot for? Install KDE4?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: firstboot plasmoid on KDE4
<nosrednaekim> like kpersonalizer?
 * nosrednaekim likes kpersonlizer
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: hmm... and the openID thing would be for?
<yuriy> neat plasmoid
<ryanakca> yuriy: looks sharp :)
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: an easy way for peopel with OpenID to drop it in the system
<DaSkreech>  KDE4 looks to be very OpenID friendly
 * yuriy wonders if the "get new stuff" button should launch the package manager
 * nosrednaekim googles OpenID
<yuriy> i've been meaning to get one, especially after troy grilled me on my ignorance
 * ryanakca knows of it's uses as a central login system, or something similar, but, what use would it have in KDE4 as a desktop? Something similar to kwallet?
<ryanakca> oops... uncentral
<yuriy> i think it would be useful if you could use it to log into sites such as flickr for integration with digikam.  especially more useful once akonadi rolls around.
 * ryanakca nods
<mhb> good evening to all europeans
<Riddell> good afternoon
<mhb> and each other time of day to the non-europeans :o)
<nosrednaekim> you're getting smart mhb
<ryanakca> hey mhb :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no I'm not, me bad english strikes again
<mhb> s/each/every
<mhb> Riddell: hi, how did the KDE4 session go?
<mhb> hi ryanakca
<nosrednaekim> mhb: pfft...don't worry about that... we all know it was a simple typo ;)
<Riddell> mhb: no big surprises
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyKde4
<yuriy> lol "kde 4 rocks, we should support it"
<yuriy> Riddell: is that kde 3 edu or kde4edu?
<Riddell> yuriy: I hope to have kde4edu as default
<mhb> aww, packagekit :o(
<Riddell> mhb: why aww?
<mhb> I don't really like the concept, remember?
<Riddell> I do remember, although I don't remember why just now
<mhb> I like things simple (and fast), and the design (use a daemon at all times, communicate using D-Bus) sound too complex (and error-prone) to me
<mhb> this way, the apps will eat resources quite fast, IMHO ... and I wouldn't like another Yast Package Manager.
<yuriy> but we already run adept_notifier at all times
<mhb> true (and I don't like that app either, for other reasons like hacked-in apport), but we never send the whole contents of our package list via D-Bus
<Riddell> new k3b out!
<mhb> app wants package list -> app needs to ask for package list via D-Bus - app needs to wait while deamon crunches - daemon sends *all* the package names thru D-Bus - app is happy, but we need to catch all the errors in communication, what happens when the daemon sends malformed data etc. etc. etc.
<Serega> jpatrick: may I ask you another question about tools?
<jpatrick> Serega: sure, any time
<mhb> but it seems I am the only one who is afraid of a slow app
<mhb> and after all, we're software developers, we cannot make apps faster with new releases! So that kind of resolves it.
<Serega> jpatrick: thanks. I got this: "not in executable format: File format not recognized" from GDB
<Serega> jpatrick: where I missed?
<jpatrick> Riddell: according to the site it was released 38 years ago
<mhb> too bad nobody proved me wrong yet, I would so like to join the cheering packagekit masses
<Serega> I suspect this "This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"..."
<jpatrick> Serega: are you sure you're running the exe?
<Serega> jpatrick: can it be a machine type mismatch
<nixternal> Riddell: take a look at the post now? If I make edits and click change, does it change the main one, or do I have to press "repost" in order for it to save the changes so you can look at them?
<Serega> jpatrick: yes, sure
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I try and package it
<jpatrick> ?
<Serega> jpatrick: I can run it without any trouble
<Serega> jpatrick: I've configured it with --enable-debug=full
<jpatrick> hmm, no idea then
<Serega> ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> ooohhh we;re doing KDE4 liveCd's now?
<Riddell> nixternal: it chages it
<Riddell> jpatrick: you'd need to merge with debian at the same time
<Riddell> nixternal: & needs to be &amp; in URLs
<Riddell> (and elsewhere)
<fdoving> mhb: what kind of packagelist is it you're talking about? available?
<Riddell> nixternal: no <br /> at start, but use paragraphs instead (also on 3rd block)
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd get rid of the <hr />
<Riddell> nixternal: and People -> Developers
<mhb> fdoving: for example, yes.
<mhb> fdoving: any larger chunks of data will create slowdowns because they have to be transported thru D-Bus.
<fdoving> mhb: in that case it's not that huge, the daemon doesn't need to be anything but a app that registers to dbus and reads /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Serega> jpatrick: OMG, I figured out! :) That was really not a binary 'kaffeine', but a script in build directory. Thanks another time and sorry for disturb :)
<mhb> fdoving: consider this:
<jpatrick> Serega: we're all here to help each other out :)
<fdoving> mhb: doesn't need to be faster than aptitude i presume?
<mhb> fdoving: for item in packagelist:
<mhb> well, let's rather describe it
<fdoving> please do.
<Serega> jpatrick: it's amazing, I keep being amazed with the work of the Community. It's great!
<mhb> won't the daemon run through each of the files first, add it to some array, then send the whole array over D-Bus, then the frontend has to read through each of the items in the list, and load it into the GUI. Or would it provide one package at a time asynchronously? Then we would do N D-Bus calls, and that might be kind of expensive for N >= 10000 and N is usually even bigger.
<mhb> in Adept, the manager can do just one loop, and store the info directly into the GUI.
<Riddell> I'd think storing it in the GUI in adept will use more memory than in packagekitd
<mhb> Riddell: we have to store it in the GUI in the end
<fdoving> mhb: if the client can be smart and add calls to a list, and use some kind of magic EOR (end of request), then the daemon reads that info from the files and replies. or something like that.
<Riddell> ah but in qt 4 it uses model view :)
<mhb> fdoving: I'm not sure I understand how we send the N package names in your scenario and load them up in the GUI (which we have to do anyway)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: What you think of OpenID ?
<fdoving> mhb: reading the packagelist at startup can't be that slow. it's 1.4MB here. that is /var/lib/dpkg/available if you add status it's 3MB total.
<fdoving> storing it in memory while the app is running can't be a problem.
<DaSkreech> yuriy: http://www.nuno-icons.com/images/estilo/welcome.png
<mhb> fdoving: storing at the daemon or at the client?
<mhb> fdoving: or at both?
<buz> jpatrick: i just tested the kde-luks package on gutsy (had to do force-all to get it installed though)
<buz> works like a charm
<fdoving> mhb: or drop the daemon and load it directly into the client.
<jpatrick> Riddell: ^^ upload kdebase patch and I'll get kryptomedia into universe
<fdoving> mhb: would probably add ~2 sec to startup time.
<fdoving> on slow systems.
<buz> jpatrick: there's actually a bug report against kde itself
<buz> which has had some activity in the past few days
<jpatrick> buz: yes, that was me
<buz> oh cool ;)
<mhb> fdoving: drop the daemon? You *have* to have a daemon, otherwise it's no packagekit anymore :o)
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: sounds like a good Idea, rather like Firfox's passowrd manager, except cross system,
<mhb> fdoving: loading the packagelist up may be a good idea, but loading it at the daemon, then sending it, then parsing it is not one
<nosrednaekim> what is luks?
<buz> jpatrick: there's one issue i'll have to look into: how does kryptomedia ensure the password doesnt get swapped out?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: encrypted hard disk thingy
<jpatrick> buz: I have no idea...
<buz> is there some flag for "dont swap this page?"
<buz> (i know the kernel itself takes measures against swapping out passwords, but as long as they reside in userspace?)
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Yeah looks to be amazing. really have to thank LJ for that
<buz> in any case, thanks a lot, jpatrick
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: luks is encrypted hard drive I think. Still headwrapping it
<nixternal> Riddell and sebas: posted the KOffice interview/article
<fdoving> mhb: loading it on request then, at client startup? - keeping it loaded 24/7 can't be needed, can it?
<buz> jpatrick: wait a second, i get asked for password, but mountpoint doesnt seem to be setup properly
<mhb> fdoving: yes, loading on client startup, also at client's request, which may be several times while it is loaded
<nosrednaekim> ahh.... you learn stuff when you hang out here :D
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: where is it?
<fdoving> mhb: yeah, on refreshes etc.
<DaSkreech> You know what would be interesting in Adept?
<DaSkreech>  a way to get a list of all manually installed packages
<buz> looks like kryptomedia decrypts the device and creates an appropriate node in /dev/mapper but doesnt actually mount it
<mhb> fdoving: still, you have to either send a lot of small data thru D-Bus (and I can bet that'll be slow-er) or go through each package once, then send the whole list, then go through the package list again
<DaSkreech> buz: So if the hard drive is swapped out to a new machine it's unreadable ?
<buz> no
<buz> you can move drives between machines
<buz> the key to the drive is stored encrypted on the drive
<Riddell> nixternal: your first publication!
<DaSkreech> But it's encrypted
<fdoving> mhb: can't you fetch only packagenames and states first, then the detailed info on request?
<buz> you need the password to decrypt the key stored on the drive which is used to decrypt the data
<DaSkreech> Ah so you have to provide the Key
<DaSkreech> ok
<mhb> Riddell: the dot article? how come it is published by sebas then?
<buz> having one key stored on the drive means you can change passwords without reencrypting everything
<Riddell> mhb: he submitted it, nixternal ticked the publish button
<mhb> ah, okay, proofreading
<Riddell> and box ticking!
<Riddell> nixternal: you didn't republish it, which is fine since it was only recently submitted, but mind to republish if it has been in the queue for more than a couple of hours
<jpatrick> Riddell: would merging debian changelog be enough?
<jpatrick> all, the other changes are the ones in KUBUNTU-....
<nixternal> Riddell: gotcha, that explains "repost" :)
<Serega> guys, how are you debugging (non-kdevelop projects) usually? kdbg? ddd? naked gdb?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<Riddell> Serega: gdb
<jpatrick> ok, so that's that done
<Serega> cool...
<yuriy> DaSkreech: yeah i saw that, it's gorgeous, like all nuno's work
<jpatrick> Riddell: k3b uploaded to revu
<DaSkreech> yuriy: What get new stuff button ?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: in the previous (aseigo's?) mockup there's a get new stuff button
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Ah right :) Yeah that's funny
<yuriy> i think the idea is for it to launch KHotNewStuff to get more plasmoids, but it would seem sensible to have it launch Add/Remove Programs
<DaSkreech> yuriy: official response is bring you a lovely girl or a rugbyman after a simple question
<DaSkreech> Well depending
<jpatrick> Riddell: things in lintian need to be sorted however it's not letting me upload due to a failed upload
<DaSkreech> http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=202600158
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> hi
<Nyle> I have the kubuntu gusty
<Nyle> I am using latest updates and all that
<DrakeJustice_> Nyle: #kubuntu will help more than this channel
<Nyle> this keeps happening on a consistent basis, but I can't make it happen, it just seems to happen
<Nyle> if I click a menu, sometimes that will trigger X/kdm to reboot
<Nyle> sometimes it happens when moving a window
<Nyle> sometimes entire system locks up and sometimes goes blank
<Nyle> if i click shutdown, the system sometimes locks up with black screen
<Nyle> DrakeJustice_: 05:48 <       DaSkreech> Nyle: can you jump to #kubuntu-devel and explain what happens
<DaSkreech> Nyle: When you drag a window X crashes ?
<ryanakca> Nyle: Compiz/beryl/etc?
<Nyle> sometimes
<Nyle> compiz fusion, even without sometimes
<Nyle> sometimes running applications will just diappear
<Nyle> not even windows
<Nyle> just background proceses sometimes just disappear like they were never running
<ryanakca> Nyle: odd... background processes = in terminal type thing?
<Nyle> yes
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Whats your load ?
<Nyle> 145 lbs
<Nyle> why?
<ryanakca> no, computer load :P
<ryanakca> run top
<Nyle> how do i know?
<Nyle> ok
<DaSkreech> When processes start dying it' s a good indication taht the kernel is trying to get back memory
<Nyle> top - 17:53:50 up 19:17,  2 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.09, 0.25
<DaSkreech> Nyle: It's in the top right hand cornere
<DaSkreech> well that's not it :)
<Nyle> Mem:          2026       1828        197          0        579        753
<Nyle> this only happens in gusty ubunti
<Nyle> kubntu
<Nyle> not in debian or xp
<Nyle> I tried to look at some logs but they don't make sense to me
<DrakeJustice_> Nyle is stoned
<Nyle> what to do what to do
<Nyle> DrakeJustice_: not right now
 * ryanakca raises his eyebrows at DrakeJustice_ 
<DaSkreech> Nyle: does it happen after being up a certain time or will it happen after hours as well as withing 15 minutes of loggin in?
<Nyle> random times
<Nyle> unpredictable
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<Nyle> ryanakca: my ip before the @ is stoned handle
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Have you looked at the X logs?
<ryanakca> Nyle: ah, hehe :)
<Nyle> I tried to DaSkreech but won't make sense
<ryanakca> Nyle: *shrugs*, pastebin them, along with /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Nyle> ok
<DaSkreech> Nyle: you are looking for any line that has EE
<Nyle> which log files are you wanting?
<Nyle> and which paste service to use that accepts large log file
<DaSkreech> Nyle: ok  You can probably get help in #kubuntu I thought it was a different issue
 * ryanakca doesn't know if it's of any use, but DaSkreech knows more about it that I do :)
<Nyle> DaSkreech: ok
<Nyle> what do you guys do?
<Nyle> you take kde and modify it for ubutnu?
<DaSkreech> Nyle: the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Yeah
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> mostly good work but some problems are here
<Nyle> for exmaple it deleted my mouse gestures in input actions
 * ryanakca invites Nyle to share them with us :)
<Nyle> gusty did feisty was awesome
<Nyle> that is 1
<mhb> ooh I love that article, DaSkreech
<Nyle> oh, and the default kmenu looks really ugly (personal teaste)
<mhb> Obstacle: KDE Must Replace GNOME As Linux's Preferred GUI
<mhb> especially this part
<Nyle> also open office is installed by default instead of koffice
<Nyle> on the distribution cd
<Nyle> not enough kde stuff is installed
<DaSkreech> mhb: :)
<Nyle> its very small on the kde part
<DaSkreech> Nyle: We would love to ship Koffice
<Nyle> but.?
<DrakeJustice_> global linux solution: 'cat log | grep EE' lol
<Nyle> oh and also, unlike feisty, there is one more problem
<DaSkreech> Nyle: doesn't have decent support for "other formats"
<Nyle> the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt isn't installed by default
<DaSkreech> it also doesn't have excellent support for ODF either
<Nyle> so there is no way to configure those ugly gtk2 apps
<Nyle> i hate gtk
<Nyle> rest of the polish work is nice
<Nyle> i don't have to do much really
 * ryanakca wonders why people need openoffice and koffice when they can just use vi/emacs/ed/kate/prefered-editor + LaTeX ;)
<Nyle> are you seriously asking?
 * DaSkreech du -ck tapes ryanakca to the LaTex
<ryanakca> the wink at the end hinted at my sarcasm :P
<Nyle> now that I have told you how I feel about kubuntu
<sebas> nixternal: Wonderful, thanks!
<Nyle> what do you have to say?
<DaSkreech> Nyle: Glad you like it ! we are working hard to make it better. Would you like to work with us?
<Nyle> do I get paid?
<DaSkreech> Ask mark :)
<nixternal> no problem sebas
<Nyle> I only need 1000 dollars a month
<Nyle> to live
<Nyle> you pay me, and I do fulltime work on kubuntu
<Nyle> hell i'll work all day
<Nyle> :D
 * ryanakca suggests you become a Kubuntu member first... not required, but it would help :)
<Nyle> in fact, forget the money, give me an unlimited supply of pottery equipment
<Nyle> *wink wink*
 * nixternal suggests you twist sabdfl's arm first
<Nyle> oh hey
<Nyle> btw
<ryanakca> hehe, I'd get payed if I could... but... I can't competently program, so I end up doing random tidbits for people :)
<Nyle> I got the feisty soruce package of kxdocker, applied the kubuntu patch, and then applied the patch for compiz, and compiled it, but it crashed if you try to go to the settings dialoge
<Nyle> also, if I try to use dpkg-buildpacakge or dh-make or apt-get -b etc.
<Nyle> it errors out, however I can manually build the source through ./configure make
<ryanakca> Nyle: use sbuild or pbuilder instead, much safer :)
<Nyle> I heard about pbuilder
<ryanakca> I like sbuild + LVM better though :)
<Nyle> I'm going to package doomsday for debian
<Nyle> dunno anything about kubuntu or ubuntu
<Nyle> my first week using it
<Nyle> except for the amazingly annoying lockups and crashes, its nice
<ryanakca> if it gets into Debian, it'll almost definitely (*doesn't know if there ever is a debian package that doesn't get synced/merged into Ubuntu*) end up in (*)ubuntu
<Nyle> well
<Nyle> the packge I was working on last wasn't in debian until well after it was in ubunt... nevermind
<Nyle> it wasn't an official package
<Nyle> 3rd party
<Nyle> but then someone else took over so I said take it away
<Nyle> its SMC, secret maryo chronicles
<Nyle> so i guess yeh, it ws in debian first
<ryanakca> Oooh, I remember trying to package that... /bad/ first package.
<Nyle> he was more dedicated
<Nyle> plus he was also the maintainer of the dependecies of the game
<Nyle> i worked on it for 70+ days and he did for uptil now
<Nyle> and onwards
<Nyle> I was gonna take up bubs n bros game
<Nyle> you know that expression
<Nyle> where in god's green goodness am I going to .....blahblahblah
<Nyle> I like green goodness
<Nyle> eheheheh
<ryanakca> hehe
 * ryanakca => supper
<sebas> nixternal: You're now on my nag-list to get dot stories posted (lucky you, Riddell)
<nixternal> hehe, gee thanks :)
 * nixternal goes into hiding
<jpatrick> nixternal: could you revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=k3b ?
<nixternal> BUILD KDE 4 MODS BUILD!
<nixternal> jpatrick: depends on how much money you have?
<jpatrick> nixternal: 10 cents
<nixternal> dgetting it now
<jpatrick> wait, lastest upload is yet to show up
<crimsun_> dang, ten cents?
<crimsun_> I feel ripped off
<crimsun_> I can't get Rich to do anything for any amount of money
<jpatrick> directory (/var/revu/revu1-incoming/k3b-0711030101/) of upload (496) not found
<jpatrick> that's great :(
<nixternal> crimsun_: I told you, no matter what you need, I will help you, but you gotta fix Intel HDA first
<nixternal> until then, no help for you!
<DaSkreech> Is Beta4 out yet?
<DaSkreech>  I know it's been taged
<nixternal> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DaSkreech>  No not for Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I know that
<DaSkreech> ever mind I'll go read dot
<nixternal> well if we are working on it, wouldn't that mean it is out? :p
<mhb> Please read the dot.kde.org whenever you ask such questions.
<DaSkreech>  I'm a few days out of the news loop
 * mhb is mimicking the bot style
<DaSkreech> nixternal: :-P no that means it's tagged
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Wish I wasn't so damn tired
<nixternal> DaSkreech: Debian released a KDE Live CD yesterday featuring Beta 4, wouldn't that mean it is out?
<nixternal> :p
<DaSkreech>  Stupid staying up late at night
<nixternal> I am tired myself
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hmm good point
<DaSkreech> I should pull that and see how it is
<DaSkreech> mhb: KDE needs to replace Gnome ;-)
<nixternal> wouldn't boot for me
<DaSkreech> GNOME is attractive to some seasoned Linux users because it one of the few complete desktop environments that is more lightweight than KDE,
<nixternal> I love people who make stupid comments like that
<nixternal> I wonder what they mean by lightweight? Gnomes menu bars are smaller than Kicker?
<DaSkreech> The limitations in GNOME are also unobtrusive to someone who knows how to get around them;
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I think he meant RAM
<jpatrick> nixternal: ok, done: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=k3b
<nixternal> DaSkreech: if he means RAM, then that statement is totally wrong
<DaSkreech> The argument goes that Gnome on first boot uses less RAM than KDE but KDE uses RAM more fficently
<nixternal> KDE has been benchmarked against Gnome, Xfce, and flat out X iirc, and the winner was XFCE with KDE in second, and Gnome light years behind
<mhb> nixternal: I love people who kind of mention Kubuntu as the most promising distro out there
<DaSkreech>  so if you have a server that you don't intend to look at very often but want a GUI then ship with Gnome
<DaSkreech> mhb: Young distros are always promising
<nixternal> it is to me, as it isn't loaded with 1) Firefox (eww), 2) non-free codecs, 3) because I work here
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> 3 FTW!
<nixternal> Riddell: plasma-playground is trying to overwrite plasma_applet_battery.so which is from -workspace (fyi)
<nixternal> actually, it is trying to overwrite a lot that is provided in -workspace
<DaSkreech> What is the point of PackageKit?
<DaSkreech> Anyone use akregator?
<DaSkreech> seele: :-)
<nosrednaekim> ah! celeste is a Kubuntu dev?
<imbrandon> anyone got a merge they just dont feel like doing ? i'm outa merges
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<imbrandon> nosrednaekim, yes celeste / seele is a Kubuntu contributor , dunno much about packaging work though she concentrates on others things iirc
<nosrednaekim> BRB
<DaSkreech> She's uber translator
<imbrandon> moreso design and useability and such, but i cant speak for her
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> she translates between computer and human between dev and Devin
<DaSkreech> Uber ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-03
<bobesponja> do I need to add a line to sources.list? I can't get kde4 beta3 packages here
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: read the topic in #kubuntu
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: it gives a link to the kubuntu.org page that says to install kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev, but I already have those and they are beta 2
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Gutsy?
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> and you don't have kdebase-workspace in universe ?
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: i do have it but only 3.94
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: how are you installing?
<DaSkreech>  Apt-get or adept?
<bobesponja> apt get
<DaSkreech> run a apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace
<DaSkreech> and pastebin it
<bobesponja> kdebase-workspace:
<bobesponja>   Installed: 3.94.0-0ubuntu2
<bobesponja>   Candidate: 3.94.0-0ubuntu2
<bobesponja>   Version table:
<bobesponja>  *** 3.94.0-0ubuntu2 0
<bobesponja>         500 http://mir1.ovh.net gutsy/universe Packages
<bobesponja>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> http://www.kde.org/info/3.94.php
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: ^^^
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: but 3.94 is beta2, not beta3 right?
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: read the link
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: this page is wrong: http://www.kde.org/info/3.95.php
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: beta 3 is 3.95 not 94
<DaSkreech> If you say so :)
<DaSkreech> I trust The KDE website a little more
<DaSkreech> but I may defer to you
<uga> bobesponja: my kde reads right now... 3.95, beta 4 =)
<uga> so now, what's right and what's not ;))
<uga> not talking about docs. Talking about "about kde" menu :P
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: im pretty sure about this, check kde svn or whatever
<bobesponja> its not about me against kde or you for that matter :)
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Where are you looking in the SVn ?
<bobesponja> tags
<uga> in case you don't believe me: http://www.telefonica.net/web/ugarro/version.png
<uga> updated from svn around half an hour ago
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Sooo what's BEta 4?
<bobesponja> DaSkreech: KDE 3.95 was released on October 30th, 2007. http://www.kde.org/info/3.95.php says it all
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Yes
<DaSkreech> it says Beta 4
<uga> bobesponja: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.95/kdelibs/INSTALL?view=log
<uga> read there
<uga> it's under 3.95 tag
<DaSkreech> the info/3.94.php says BEta 3
<uga> and says... guess...
<uga> tagging KDE 4.0 beta4 / KDE Platform RC1
<uga> and I somehow trust Dirk =)
<bobesponja> lol ok then I had 3.94 on my laptop since w few weeks already :)
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: Thumbs up
<DaSkreech> Another satisfied customer :)
<bobesponja> but how can i have 3.94 since a few weeks if it was released a few day ago, it must be an old snapshot or something
<uga> bobesponja: 3.95 was released a few days ago
<uga> not 3.94
<uga> 3.95 was tagged on the 26th October
<uga> 7 days ago
<bobesponja> ok so whys that on not on kubuntu then??? kidding
<DaSkreech> bobesponja: read the topic in here now
<uga> I really don't see the point on any distro providing these packs anyway...
<DaSkreech> uga: ???
<uga> for devels, there's svn. And users shouldn't use it, imho
<DaSkreech> release early relelase often
<uga> there's no much point in devels using snapshots
<DaSkreech>  get feedback
<uga> and feedback is what... "It's broken"? =)
<DaSkreech>  Aaron having a Bug Krush on Saturday(today)
<DaSkreech> that's all useful stuff
<DaSkreech> uga: Yes if they can point out stuff that might be missed otherwise
<uga> okay, but I don't see the desktop being usable in this state
<uga> DaSkreech: so far not even kmail has worked, the desktop cannot be customised in any manner, and lots of kcm modules cannot be tested because the privilege management problem
<uga> those are the things that most users would report about
<DaSkreech> Not even Kmail sure choose a simple app why don't you
<DaSkreech>  ignore all the ones that worm
<DaSkreech> work
<DaSkreech> but do silly things like have an option to remove the menu bar but Ctrl+M doesn't work
<uga> DaSkreech: what does any Bob user do with his pc on a daily basis
<uga> write in word, send e-mails and customise his desktop
<uga> ftp...? web?
<DaSkreech> uga: This is NOT being pitched at Bob D. User right now
<uga> DaSkreech: THAT's my point =)
<DaSkreech> But it equally should not be hid from the world
<uga> it's aimed at developers mostly
<nosrednaekim> yes!
<uga> so why provide distro packages
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<uga> DaSkreech: now you follow me? :P
<DaSkreech> uga: So IRC has a monopoly on developers?
<uga> uhm?
<DaSkreech> Have you spoken to apaku ?
<nosrednaekim> this is open source we are talking about... why not make it easier on people who woul compile it just to see it?
<uga> nosrednaekim: sure, if they can provide good feedback
<DaSkreech> Cause not everyone has that time
<DaSkreech> dipping toes allows you to get in when comfortable
<uga> okay, I understand your point
<DaSkreech> Hardcore devs will compile from SVN just cause
<DaSkreech> those with jobs/mates/familes/lives may not have that impetus but seeing something nearly working will tip them over into adding suggestions/code/good valid bugs
<uga> sorry, I was seeing these kde4 packs as oriented towards the average user
<DaSkreech> uga: I don't see KDE 4.0 as aimed to the average user :-p
<uga> I dont' see either. That's why I'm surprised about the .debs
<uga> I can see many people expect too much from them
<DaSkreech> Yes true but What does it hurt them?
<uga> they may switch over to gnome, you know? =)
<DaSkreech> and if it brings in one new dev or pair of eyeballs a week
<uga> scared of the future :P
<DaSkreech> uga: :-P Yeah good luck with that
<nosrednaekim> they are warned of its quality, and quite frankly I haven't heard many serious complaints
<nosrednaekim> (about fears for the future)
<uga> shit, I was clicking on the close window icon, on my screenie
<uga> I hate when screenies look exactly like one's desktop ;)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<uga> I may use gwenview in fullscreen mode to protect the desktop from unwanted users, hehe
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> wouldn't the preview in the pager give it away ?
<uga> pager? what pager?
<uga> even the systray is off the screen right now
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<uga> my kde4 pager doesn't show any previews
<uga> and there's none on the desktop by default
<nosrednaekim> uga: you are using kde4 now?
<uga> yes
<uga> nosrednaekim: the screenie I posted here is my current desktop
<uga> you know... eat your own dog food
<nosrednaekim> I must not have been around then....
<uga> nosrednaekim: [02:19] <uga> in case you don't believe me: http://www.telefonica.net/web/ugarro/version.png
<uga> when we were figuring out what version no. corresponded to what beta release
<nosrednaekim> its easy.... add one to the beta version... divide by 100, and add 3.9
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<uga> lol
<uga> nosrednaekim: well, I knew what it was, but bob didn't believe us ;)
<nosrednaekim> E|:-}>
<uga> nosrednaekim: and... no
<uga> beta 4 isn't 3.94
<uga> it's 3.95
<uga> so your maths are off by 1 ;)
<nosrednaekim> i said add *1*
<uga> oh sorry, I missed that
<nosrednaekim> :D
<uga> I used sentence gap autocompletion... :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I really should stop puctuating with periods like that
<nosrednaekim> its almost as bad as Aaron's obsession with no capitals
<nosrednaekim> uga: oooo you got compositing working :)
<nosrednaekim> have to go,big test tomorrow, c ya
<uga> uhm? doesn't compositing work for everyone?
<DaSkreech> Nope
 * DaSkreech kicks Live Cds
<DaSkreech> Hey man
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> what did i miss
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Beta 3 bumping up a version number
<DaSkreech> Jucato:  I recently read that one of the objectives in the roadmap for 8.04 was that Kubuntu had to catch up with all the features that Ubuntu offers. I hope that means that Kubuntu will get as much attention as Ubuntu gets.
<nixternal> kde4pim is giving me a headache
<nixternal> ahh, finially it configured
<yuriy> DaSkreech: i don't think attention is a feature ;)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!
<Jucato> dang! I needed to catch up w/ you but I need to disappear now :(
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> I am trying to finish up the Beta 4 builds so I can sleep
<nixternal> I have a silly busy day tomorrow :(
<Jucato> nixternal: what's this I hear about you and .doc files? :)
<nixternal> me?
<nixternal> I don't think so
<nixternal> if I send you a word processed file, it will be .tex
<nixternal> I don't mess with no stinkin' .doc or .odf
<nixternal> you have been talking with eddie
<Jucato> to the chicago list?
 * Jucato whistles innocently...
<nixternal> ya, that was eddie :)
 * Jucato wonders what a rodeo looks like...
<nixternal> you need to stop listening to eddie
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> he is bad for your health
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> sucks too, I was supposed to go see a talk on Conary tomorrow
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> oh so its "Conary"...
<Jucato> I kept on thinking in my head Coronary....
<nixternal> I was planning, well myself and this DD Dirk, to show up and out package them
<nixternal> hah, it will probably leard to a coronary
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> man, kdepim takes longer than kdebase to build
<Jucato> yes I've noticed that
<Jucato> kdepim is by far, the longest
<Jucato> kdepim > kdebase > kdelibs
<nixternal> eddie is e.tarded
<nixternal> he is complaining that there are no krecipes docs, and I know I edited them last year helping them out
<Jucato> I'm sure you meant that in a loving way :)
<nixternal> ya, he doesn't pay attention to recommends
<nixternal> because there is krecipes-docs
<Jucato> hahaha until recently, I didn't either
<Jucato> but ever since the modification of kubuntu-desktop, I started paying attention to recommends
<Jucato> oh krap, now I have to go... me and my mom are going to the mall... wonder what stuff I'd be able to buy :)
<DaSkreech> Yay krecipe!
<DaSkreech>  is that still alive ?
<nixternal> muheheh, get some c++ books!
<nixternal> DaSkreech: heck ya, it is the greatest app in the world
<DaSkreech> Cool I have a Feature idea
<DaSkreech> Mailing list I assume ?
<Jucato> hope I can see an *updated* C++ book :)
<Jucato> or maybe python..
<Jucato> anyway... later!
<nixternal> wait until I publish my coconut, walnut, chocolate chip cookie bars with a toffee and graham cracker crust!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: on GHNS !
<nixternal> I will be at GNHS tomorrow
<DaSkreech> To quote one of theUpper class
<DaSkreech> ThatsHawt!
<DaSkreech> Anyone in #kde4-krush ?
<yuriy> hey, maybe that's what i should do
<yuriy> beta4 packages would help...
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I almost forgot about that
<nixternal> I am in there now
<DaSkreech> Yup
<nixternal> and I have 3 simultaneous KDE 4 builds going on
<DaSkreech> I'm about to drop
<DaSkreech> nixternal: See if the new devices notifier applet is still broken
<yuriy> building kde4 would help me actually help with this...
<yuriy> how long would it take?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: And just kinda randomly open up apps and see if Ctrl+M works and if they ahve the option to remove the menu bar in the view menu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: They should either have both or have none
<DaSkreech> only set of obvious bugs I can think of right now
<DaSkreech> You too yuriy :)
<Riddell> scott says /win 28
<Riddell> cool
<yuriy> DaSkreech: me too what?
<DaSkreech> yuriy: After youbuild kinda open random apps and see if it has a View -> remove menu bar
<DaSkreech> If it does see if Ctrl+M works
<DaSkreech> if it doesn'tthat's a bug
<yuriy> well i haven't started building.. i don't really know where to start, actually
<yuriy> it's getting late but depending on how long it takes i might give it a shot
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo
<DaSkreech> How long to build KDE4
<nixternal> couple of hours
<DaSkreech> yuriy: You pulling code?
<nixternal> kdepim takes forever
<nixternal> Riddell: I will have ALL OF BETA 4 COMPLETE SOON!
<Riddell> holy guacamole
<nixternal> mmm guacamole
<nixternal> I had Portillos hotdogs for dinner :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: funny that's my suggestion for Krecipe
<nixternal> what is?
<nixternal> portillos hot dogs?
 * DaSkreech nods
<nixternal> I think Dick Portillo would have you whacked
<DaSkreech> I was doing a recipe for a hot dog type meal
<DaSkreech> and thought Hey Krecipe could be better!
<nixternal> I need to do my tequila shrimp recipe, and my tequila mahi mahi tacos
<nixternal> I think we need to setup a SQL server where we can share our recipes
<DaSkreech> They need to be able to flag ingredients as optional
<DaSkreech> nixternal: No need
<DaSkreech>  GHNS2 :)
<nixternal> ok, fill me in, because that is the 2nd time you have said it, and I have no clue what you are talking about
<nixternal> never mind, if I put the letters together, i get it
<nixternal> get hot new stuff (I guess when it works) :)
<DaSkreech> Yup :)
<DaSkreech> annma and I have been preaching it for months now
<yuriy> ok pulling *yawn*
<DaSkreech> yuriy: well if the feathered bed calls as is mine pull and start the compile
<DaSkreech>  AAron says that he may have these every saturday
<DaSkreech>  that gives you a full days head start :)
<DaSkreech> Or a week depending :)
<DaSkreech> whoops
<DaSkreech> aaron
<DaSkreech>  no caps
<yuriy> damn even a pull takes a while... maybe i shouldn't have done all modules
<Serega> morning
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> interesting discussions in #ubuntu-devel this morning, although a bit depressing for some (like me)
<Hobbsee> morning mhb
 * Hobbsee wonders what it was
<Czessi-m> morning
 * buz is trying to figure out why hal wont send a new device message to kde when a device mapper storage device is added?
<mhb> Hobbsee: some people complained about Kubuntu being unable to upgrade (which is a very common bug) and the Ubuntu developers being kind of oblivious about that
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well, it's hard to know about kubuntu stuff when it mostly happens in here
 * Hobbsee is reading the log
<mhb> Hobbsee: they don't really care as long as it doesn't affect Ubuntu or it is a (much money) paying customer, I guess. That is okay and perfectly understandable, but a bit depressing for me.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: vista first, now gnome.  what next level will you fall to?
<persia> Hi.  Is this a main-only space, or can I ask about packaging hints for universe KDE packages as well?
<mhb> you can ask about whatever you like :o)
<Hobbsee> hiya persia
 * mhb is not a packager so he won't be of much use, though
<Hobbsee> persia: anything kde is fine.
<persia> Great!  I'm currently patching codeine for the libxine transition, and I can't get it to build.  scons complains kde-config is missing, and I should install kdebase-devel.  I'm not finding kdebase-devel in the apt-cache of my hardy chroot.  How should I work around that?
<mhb> you have kdelibs4c2a ?
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43102/ has a build log, in case that helps.
<mhb> grep tells me kde-config is in there
<persia> mhb: No (I'm not actually running KDE).  Thanks: apt-file wasn't so smart.
<Hobbsee> kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.4.3), kdebase-dev (>= 4:3.4.3) would be where i'd guess
<persia> mhb: Thanks.  That works.  Looks like I've a heap of scons errors to chase due to scons wanting all build-dependencies in order to run clean.
<Hobbsee> the xinelib transition would also be going htru debian, wouldnt it?
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes, but there was a request to do it quick, in part to test the efficacy of using malone to track transitions.  This is a special case, as it's not yet really transition focus time.
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> mhb: bigpick sounds *disturbingly* like cimmo in disguise.
<Hobbsee> and i'm already aware that certain developers tend to avoid cimmo's bugs, as much as possibl.e
<Hobbsee> impressive lots of dupes, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: this one is really bad, I can tell from some discussion on my local Czech forums that people are really frustrated by it
<Hobbsee> i dont doubt that
<Hobbsee> i would be too, if i hit it.
<mhb> Hobbsee: jr said rknight of konsole promised to look at it, so I'm kind of happy - the thing that saddened me was the attitude which would definitely be different if it affected Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu relies on mostly community people to get things fully fixed.
<Hobbsee> mhb: this is part of the reason that i'm less inclined to do kubuntu development
<Hobbsee> when we get hammered like this, for major, critical bugs, which should be fixed, but arent, and would be release blockers...
<Hobbsee> i start to wonder if it's better to just make ubuntu better, and sideline kubuntu - or at least, give it some of the gtk tools, which actually work.
<Hobbsee> shame of being a kubuntu developer, somewhat - becuase canonical just isnt giving the resources, yet promoting it as if they do.
<Hobbsee> when mark was questioned on this kind of stuff, he sidestepped the question, and said that we were getting kde 4, and that wasnt in gnome.
<Hobbsee> er, in ubuntu
<mhb> Hobbsee: yeah, I understand that
<mhb> I have similar thoughts from time to time, too.
<Hobbsee> at this point, i'm running ubuntu, and i'm thinking of installing the kde4 metapackages when they come out
<Hobbsee> at least, until canonical actually goes and hires others to get the distro into shape.
<persia> Hobbsee: Must it be canonical?  Would a sufficiency of paid developers not meet your needs?
<Hobbsee> persia: no, it wouldnt *have* to be canonical.
<Hobbsee> a sufficiency of paid developers would, but we already have 2 who work on kubuntu as part of their jobs
<mhb> KDE is still the environment I feel comfortable in, because of the (relatively) high-quality libraries and the KDE people attitude - like GNOME people insisting that the GNOME open dialog is perfect etc.
<Hobbsee> i havent seen one commit patches recently, and the other ends up committing patches very rarely
<Hobbsee> persia: if people are wanting to pay some devs, that'd be nice
<persia> Another question about KDE packaging: what's the best practice to feed the Debian KDE Extras Team?
<mhb> persia: we'd need a second millionaire to get devs - companies tend not to pay for support and invest into a KDE-based Ubuntu distribution even less
<persia> mhb: Depends.  I know companies that pay the equivalent of a developer salary annually for OS support.  Just requires the right people working together.
<Nightrose> hmm have you thought about making a puplic call for someone to sponsor a developer? I assume people "outside" don't know about the situation
<Nightrose> if they did maybe they would be willing to pay for one
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm assuming it's sending a diff to their email
<mhb> Nightrose: no, we haven't thought about it.
<mhb> Nightrose: unless Riddell is much against it, we might try and think about it at the next meeting.
<Nightrose> mhb: then maybe you should ;-) - lot of nice things happened to amarok because of such calls ;-)
<persia> Hobbsee: OK.  I've just never worked with that team, and some teams don't like that sort of thing (especially for 1 line diffs that match existing BTS bugs)
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm unsure
<buz> could one get funding from the trolls? i imagine they might like to have a community driven distro that takes kde serious now that suse is in novell land?
<buz> plus aseigo occasionally posts about that kde on consumer electronics stuff
<buz> they will need a good distro to base it on
<jpatrick> I thought we didn't want the trolls..
<jpatrick> ;)
<buz> we dont want the feet
<buz> (else wed be using ubuntu ;)
<buz> mozilla seems to get quite some cash from that google deal, maybe something similar could be done
<mhb> buz: well, provided we had a marketing branch...
<Serega> Hi, all
<mhb> hi Serega
<mhb> it is all a bit complex, what would Canonical say if we actively sought financial help from other parties?
<mhb> would they allow it? Would they backstab us for that (like dropping Kubuntu from the list of LiveCDs they send, or a similar thing)
<buz> provided it doesnt affect canonical they'd probably allow it, the uproar it could cause would be too bad to risk
<Nightrose> mhb: sabdfl at least always says canonical is just one company providing financial support for ubuntu - there could be others as well
<Nightrose> dunno if that is only marketingspeak to shut up critics though
<Nightrose> would be your turn to test it ;-)
<mhb> Riddell should have more information about that, we should ask him
<Nightrose> yep
<buz> technically, i dont really see how it hinders canonical if someone else is being paid to work on kubuntu
<buz> if anything, it helps them
<buz> besides, from their view, there's hardly a difference between a guy who is being paid and a volunteer?
<Nightrose> hmm wouldn't say so...
<Nightrose> there is definitly
<buz> how
 * mhb has to go now, see you guys later
<mhb> and keep on discussing this .o)
<Nightrose> well it is someone being paid by another company most likely acting in the interest of that company on certain decissions
<Nightrose> bye bye mhb ;-)
<buz> that may be the case
<buz> however, canonical cant even tell if $randomcontributor is being paid by anyone
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> not saying the will have a problem with that - just that this might come to their mind
<buz> it would be a great test to see just how opensource minded canonical really is
<Nightrose> indeed
<Serega> mhb: bye
<buz> truth to be told i'm not entirely sure about it
<buz> on the other hand, they have done stuff like setting up those entirely free branches
<Nightrose> hmm
<buz> if the dev was funded by the community, canonical couldnt do jack
<Nightrose> hehe
<buz> not without ruining their image, anyway
<buz> or maybe one could bundle openwengo and get some money if people use it?
<buz> it does seem like a decent app
<Nightrose> tbh the only time I used it it crapped out on me...
<Nightrose> couldn't even log in
<buz> weird
<buz> plus anything that battles skype is good in my book
<Nightrose> hehe mumble ftw
<Nightrose> we have been using skype for amarok meetings all the time because all the open stuff just didn't work
<Nightrose> then we found mumble... ;-)
<Nightrose> heya apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy Nightrose
 * apachelogger understands that Nightrose is doing a promo tour for mumble
<Nightrose> haha sort of
<Nightrose> we have discussed ways to get a sponsored dev for kubuntu and somehow came to openwengo ;-)
 * leinirlogger loves wengo
<leinirlogger> even though it's not working most of the time, and if it does it crashes at some point
<Nightrose> sure you do *g*
<leinirlogger> plus it messed my profile up
<Nightrose> right
<leinirlogger> still... I like it
<Nightrose> hehe
<jpatrick> any core-devs around to help me get a new kmplayer? (merge too)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i dont think it's canonical's domain.
<Hobbsee> mhb: the ubuntu foundation owns the trademarks, etc, and has the final say - thru the tech board
<Hobbsee> mhb: canonical does not appear to be screwing over MOTU by getting more involved - i doubt they would attempt to screw over kubuntu either
<jpatrick> apachelogger: any packages you want seeing to? :)
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> gotta find some 2nd advocates first
<apachelogger> Mez is somewhat mute lately ;-)
<jpatrick> tried posting on the ubuntu-motu mailing list?
<apachelogger> now that sounds like a good idea ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: remind me on doing that before 7pm
<apachelogger> today is partE again... -.-
<Nightrose> will do apachelogger
<begert> anyone know if there is an RSS feed or something to for the commit log of the KDE4 branch?
<Nightrose> begert: had a look at http://cia.vc ?
<apachelogger> begert: you can get mails... http://commitfilter.kde.org/
<begert> awesome, thanks guyz
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kopete-plugin-thinklight have fun ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: mit Lust ;)
<apachelogger> this doesn't sound right :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is it, or is it not?
<Nightrose> well - it sounds unnatural
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jpatrick> with pleasure? :/
<Nightrose> mit Vergnügen
<apachelogger> jpatrick: mit Freude
<jpatrick> that's joy
<jpatrick> but, oh well
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Nightrose's is better
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger is bad with languages :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> jpatrick: where are you from if I may ask?
<apachelogger> speaking far too many but none right :P
<Nightrose> :-P
<jpatrick> Nightrose: London
<Nightrose> ah nice
<jpatrick> but right now I am located in Spain
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/On-Desktop-Logs?content=68923 isn't that what you packaged? just less functional?
<Nightrose> jep similar - klogshow was the one i did
<Nightrose> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KlogShow?content=53460 this one
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> redundancy--
<Nightrose> indeed
 * apachelogger is going to do such a thing in ruby
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> so that someone can port it to python then -.-
 * apachelogger starts repackaging of kirocker
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I struggle choosing between Ruby and Python
<apachelogger> jpatrick: doesn't matter much... Qt bindings seem to be better for python
<apachelogger> still I find ruby better understandable than python
<jpatrick> and there's peer pressure from Ubuntu's preference to Python
<apachelogger> well, since I got peer pressure from Amarok before I even joined the ubuntu forces... :P
<Nightrose> peer pressure ftw ;-)
<Nightrose> naahh not really...
<apachelogger> jpatrick: 3.99.2 or 3.99+beta2?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'd do 3.98+3.99beta2 personally
<apachelogger> ye know, that number is hell confusing :P
<apachelogger> dpkg really needs better unstanding of pre-release tags
<jpatrick> oh, right, k3b sees my ogg's as mp3s...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: long desc exceeds 80 spaces
<apachelogger> really? Oo
<jpatrick> the "-e"
<apachelogger> sort of strange
<apachelogger> in kate the e is right before the 80 sings marker ligne thingy
<jpatrick> ah, it's because of the + thing
<jpatrick> sorry
<apachelogger> ha :P
<apachelogger> hooray I broke my kirocker package -.-
<bddebian> Heya
<apachelogger> ahoy bddebian
<bddebian> Hi apachelogger
<jpatrick> imbrandon: ping?
<Serega> does anybody know where to get gutsy CD covers preferably in PDF?
<Serega> I was googling about 2 hours :(
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hardee har har
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :P
<Riddell> mhb: other companies are welcome to sponsor kubuntu
<Riddell> Serega: I don't think the artwork is available
<Serega> :(
<Riddell> no reason why it couldn't be though
<Serega> Riddell: I wondered
<Riddell> I can ask for it next week
<Serega>  I just want to spread downloaded kubuntu in more representative view
<Serega> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/art might have old stuff
<nixternal> Riddell: hahaha, did you see the bug post to the dot?
<apachelogger> nixternal: considering you have some time, could you please have a look at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=squash
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will upload it here after the build...looks good thus far
<apachelogger> nixternal: thanks :)
<Riddell> nixternal: nope
 * Jucato briefly waves to Riddell, nixternal, Hob
<Jucato> oh she's gone...
<seele> no love for seele
<Jucato> ooh seele!!! :)
 * Jucato gives B-Blogger seele a virtual hug
<seele> lol
<seele> thanks
<nixternal> apachelogger: uploaded
 * Jucato drowns nixternal with his waves
 * nixternal is annoyed with PPA FTBS
 * nixternal rips off Jucato's hand and waves back with it :p
<Jucato> Failed To Build (fro) Source?
<Jucato> from*
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> you got it
<Jucato> soyuz? :)
<nixternal> if that is what is running PPA
 * Jucato was just guessing... or trying to put the blame on something other than himself
<jjesse> HELLLLO
<jjesse> wow caps lock was on
<jjesse> sorry bout that
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nixternal> howdy from KDE 4!
<jjesse> yay?
<jjesse> nixternal: i can't logout of my kde4 session can you?
<nixternal> ya, we are doing the Krush days for KDE 4 right now...bug squashing
<jjesse> Krush days?
<nixternal> I can logout of mine, I can lock it, and I can run KDE 3 and KDE 4 simultaneously
<jjesse> wow asesome
<nixternal> ya, it is there version of hug days
<yuriy> bug in amarok: play song, hit pause, put in a cd and say to play with amarok, amarok continues playing the paused song while populating the playlist and stillsaying it's paused
<nixternal> yuriy: amarok won't even start up for me now
<yuriy> nixternal: kde3
<yuriy> i wasn't testing, i was just playing a cd
<yuriy> not quite as far as building amarok 2 yet
<yuriy> on kdebase now
<nixternal> oh
<mhb> evening
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb
<jjesse> evening mhb
<mhb> hi jjesse, has uds ended already?
<mhb> are you home?
<jjesse> mhb: yes, and i'm back home
<jjesse> flew home last night
<mhb> good to hear
<jjesse> yeah, it was a great week, learned a lot and met a ton of great people
<mhb> jjesse: yeah, I wish I was there, too :o(
<jjesse> don't take me wrong, it is awesome being home, but i had a fun time
<nixternal> jjesse: so are we planning on anything new this go round?
<nixternal> I didn't even get a chance to participate online...but then again, probably wasn't much need for me to participate
<nixternal> man, this kde4artwork upload is taking forever
<nixternal> and it is obviously hogging what little bandwidth I have right now, as irssi is showing a 2s lag
<nixternal> Riddell: I see another new package with beta 4...kdebindings
<nixternal> you want to hit that one up?
<mhb> any late night topic to chat?
<nixternal> none that I can think of
<mhb> Lure: around?
<Lure> mhb: yep, seen that even new packages do not help you
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> not sure what is going on wrong here...
<Lure> mhb: do you have "battery" button?
<mhb> I guess I don't
<mhb> just brightness controls
<mhb> Lure: no, they don't, but I'd like to do more to help me help you help us all :o)
<Lure> mhb: I have battery key and it works w/o problem and implementation in kmilo is same as for brightness (just different dcop function)
<mhb> volume works well, but brightness simply doesn't
<Lure> mhb: currently I do not have much ideas, maybe _StefanS_ has some
<Lure> mhb: he did try to fix this just before release and also had problems
<_StefanS_> uhm yep.
<_StefanS_> it didn't really worked stable enough
<Lure> _StefanS_: so it worked sometime for you?
<_StefanS_> meaning it didnt always react, and when it did it was slow
<_StefanS_> yes
<Lure> strange: I have test binaries in my ppa and all reportes (cca 3-4 of them) claim that it does not work
<_StefanS_> I patched the ... cant remember but it was the solution that mhb or you suggested
<Lure> even though that dcop call itself works for them correctly...
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, I did the same for test packages, as I though that your problem might be just dell specifici (kernel issue - there is separate bug for it), but there is more
<_StefanS_> I have both a dell and thinkpad, neither worked stable with that patch :(
<mhb> Lure: where can I get the sources you work on?
<mhb> I'd like to take a peek into them and see if my l33t sk11lz could help .o)
<Lure> mhb: sure, you can either get them from my ppa or I can upload debdiff somewhere...
<mhb> I'll try to get them from the ppa
<mhb> do you patch both kdelibs and kdebase?
<Lure> mhb: debdiff is really short, will upload it somewhere
<mhb> thanks!
<Lure> mhb: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdebase.debdiff
<Lure> mhb: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdeutils.debdiff
<Lure> mhb: as you can see, it is just copy&paste of battery button code, that work for me
<mhb> mhm, thanks
<mhb> D - E - B - U - G ... I like that song :o)
<mhb> Lure: can I launch kded_kmilod standalone?
<mhb> it gives me segfaults when I do
<Lure> mhb: no, but you can kill kded and start it again
<Lure> mhb: it should not have much side-effects (kwallet primarily and mediamanager)
<mhb> hmm, I cannot really watch the debug messages, can I?
<Lure> mhb: it looks like it daemonizes immediately... :-(
<mhb> Riddell: you even worked on KMilo? You really had fingers in everything :o)
<Lure> mhb: he is author of kmilo_thinkpad module I think ;-)
<Lure> mhb: maybe you just need to compile it with debugs (then kdDebug statements would do something)
<nixternal> is it me, or has compiz-kde become so unreliable
<fdoving> nixternal: been unreliable for a while.. yeah.
<fdoving> i'm back at plain kwin, k-w-d crashing on me every now and then is so annoying.
<nixternal> man, it either a) locks up, b) crashes back out to kdm, c) doesn't allow apps to startup, d) puts all kinds of little windows up (adept_update and klipper)
<fdoving> yeah.
<mhb> Lure: strange, kmilo segfaults on my computer when I compiled it myself
<mhb> [ 1961.782026] kded_kmilod[26092]: segfault at 0000000000000001 rip 0000000000000001 rsp 00007fff53d1f368 error 14
<Lure> mhb: that is strange... do you build in pbuilder?
<mhb> Lure: no, I build it like the old cavemen did, via configure/make/make install
<Lure> mhb: did you apply all patches from debian/patches?
<mhb> ah, forgot that
<crimsun_> hmm.
<crimsun_> I've searched Launchpad, but I can't find anything useful regarding a "could not start kstartupconfig" error in Kubuntu 7.10
<jpatrick> I think that's cos of a PATH error
<crimsun_> jpatrick: any additional detail available?
 * jpatrick got it when he misconfigured his brothers accounts on their computer
<jpatrick> crimsun_: check the users $PATH basically
<crimsun_> ok, I'll relay.  Thanks.
<jpatrick> crimsun_: oh yeah, and the groups they're in
<nixternal> only a couple of more packages to go for beta 4
<jpatrick> crimsun_: just doing "useradd" and logging in to KDE, doesn't work, they have to be at least in the default groups
<mhb> Lure: I can't really compile a thing :o) your kdebase fails patching at some freebsd (?) patch, and I can't build kdeutils - some crazy error with ld returning error status
<mhb> :-(
<mhb> kmilod still keeps segfaulting here
<Lure> mhb: you do not need to patch kdebase -> only change is text file you can do in place on your system or even with simple: xmodmap -e 'keycode 101 = XF86Launch2'
<Lure> mhb: you just need to compile kmilo
<Lure> mhb: what is error on kdeutils - can you paste?
<mhb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43169/plain/
<Lure> mhb: that is strange... :-(
<mhb> yeah, no sane error message
<mhb> I'll try reconfiguring
<mhb> Lure: now I managed to build it
<mhb> Lure: but kmilo still segfaults at kded restart
<nixternal> KOffice 2 is looking sharp
<mhb> by the way, thanks to those invisible "great new" theme upgrades in GMail, Konqueror doesn't work with it yet again
<toma> hi, i'm receiving kde build failures in my mailbox, but i'm not really interested in them. can i turn that off?
<mhb> toma: filter them? I think the whole team gets them, not sure if it can be turned off by individuals.
<toma> mhb: ah it goes to the team
<mhb> I just disregard them, an extra email never hurt my inbox :o)
<toma> mhb: I'm not active anymore, so it might be better to leave that team, or something in between
<toma> can i be inactive or something?
<mhb> I don't really know LP details that much
<mhb> sorry
<toma> np, i left the team
<toma> i'll re-apply when needed ;-)
<mhb> another developer left us... :-(
<nixternal> hey toma, I have a feeling that mailody may disappear from the repos now :p
 * nixternal wonders if you are sick and tired of that joke already from me :)
<nixternal> hey toma, speaking of mailody, how is looking for kde 4?
<toma> not at all, actually i wanted to ask why it would be removed ;-)
<toma> so you got me again ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> please dont ask about mailody4
<nixternal> I think I have you now threatened with mailody removal in kubuntu, debian, and kde
<nixternal> I might have to slip over to mandriva next to threaten you there :p
<toma> nixternal: actually, i'm at moment entering a bug report at mandriva to ask for inclusion
<toma> nixternal: are you reading my mind again?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no, but I know where you were heading :)
<toma> i can't seem to keep secrets with you
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> well I can tell you this, a lot of my buddies that use IMAP, are using Mailody
<nixternal> even on Gnome and Xfce
<toma> are they?
<toma> cool.
<nixternal> ya, they either aren't happy with kmail and IMAP or evolution and IMAP
<toma> kmail and imap is not very popular nowadays
<nixternal> I had seen rumors flying about it possibly one day replacing kmail
<toma> yeah, i keep calling them silly, but they still popup regularry
<toma> how - in gods name - can it replace kmail? It lacks functions - and most of all POP support
<nixternal> ya, they say when it gets the pop support it is on :)
<toma> no, it will not replace kmail ever
<toma> kmail will stay for a while
<toma> anyhow, the discussion is useless anyway, everyone can use what he wants
<nixternal> would be nice to see mailody in Kontact though
<nixternal> exactly
<toma> i have seen mailody in kontact ;-)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> that would make it the cat's meow for sure
<toma> and i deleted it again
<toma> it had so much bugs that i needed a couple of months to fix it (or kontact).
<toma> when there are more devels i might try again
<toma> for kde4 the code is cleaner, so it might be easier
<nixternal> once I get some of these personal tasks complete, I will hop back on a little more
<mhb> nixternal: I need your opinion, can I PM?
<nixternal> mhb: sure...give me a couple of minutes...I need to help the neighbor
<toma> currently the development has stopped, i've no motivation
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-04
<blueyed> Does anybody know where the list of mime types for "File Associations" in kcontrol comes from?
<blueyed> I'm wondering why application/x-dia-diagram does not show up there (from dia). It has a desktop file and a file in /usr/lib/mime/packages
<blueyed> oh well.. it does not actually contain a desktop file - this may fix it.
<daskreech> Wow
<daskreech> #debian are a bunch of jerks
<blueyed> ok. actually dia ships a desktop file, in dia-common and it gets installed.. I've no clue anymore, what may be wrong. I think I'll just file a bug about it.
<daskreech> Wait hold up
<daskreech> Koffice is synching with us?
<blueyed> Just in case someone is following my MIME experiences: the solution appears to be installing an appropriate file into /usr/share/mimelnk/application for x-dia-diagram (LP bug 159870). I'll stop about it here now.. :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159870 in dia "MIME type not registered in KDE3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159870
 * Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Jucato> how's your sunday? and how's gnome doing? :)
<yuriy> Hobbsee: you're working on gnome now?
<Hobbsee> just got home from work
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i'm using ubuntu at the moment, yes
<nixternal> kde4bindings is killing me with the usr/lib/kde4/share/
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
<nixternal> Hobbsee: Jucato
<nixternal> good work today yuriy
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!
<Jucato> my body is killling me today :/
<nixternal> Kubuntu team was in effect today krushing bugs
<nixternal> that isn't good
 * Jucato thinks he'll just fall down and sleep the whole afternoon away...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice!
<Jucato> oh kool yuriy did all the adept bugs? yay!!!
 * Jucato scratches it off this todo list
<yuriy> nixternal: i don't think i did anything
<yuriy> Jucato: he's referring to kde4-krush
<Jucato> ah wow :)
<Jucato> nice job then! :)
<yuriy> ...excep that i didn't do anything, except build it so now i have new toys to play with
<yuriy> and absolutely no hard drive space
<Jucato> well at least you were there :)
 * Jucato deliberately wasn't
<nixternal> heh
<yuriy> and actually i just figured out that that's why koffice wasn't building
<yuriy> now built. the text flow in kword 2.0 is really awesome
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> er... :)
<dasKreech> Koffice are tracking us now?
<dasKreech> drink
<dasKreech> dang it :)
 * Hobbsee sighs at gnome
<Serega> morning
<Hobbsee> morning Serega
<dasKreech> Hello
<Serega> Riddell: John, could you give me an advice?
<Hobbsee> i doubt he's around
<Hobbsee> they all got hte weekend off
<Serega> oh...
<Serega> Hobbsee: and can I ask you for advice?
<Hobbsee> depends what it's for :)
<Serega> it is a general question. :) What do you use as a primary IDE?
<Hobbsee> vim :)
<Hobbsee> occasionally kate
<Serega> good
<Serega> so are you debugging via plain gdb?
<Serega> s/are you debugging/do you debug :)
<mhb> Jucato: poke
<mhb> Jucato: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/fedora-8-rc-3/#comment-39959 I guess you're the one who is referred to, so you might want to read it
<Jucato> mhb: thanks. I'll read it later
<buz> jpatrick: kryptomedia doesnt work because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/156285
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156285 in gnome-mount "LUKS partition mounted to /dev/mapper, but not to /media" [Undecided,New]
<buz> and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/148003
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148003 in gnome-mount "mounting Luks encrypted USB-HDD does not work reliably" [Undecided,New]
<jpatrick> hmm
<buz> i.e. i get the device mapper just like i should
<buz> but then it's not being mounted from there
<buz> btw, if you want to try, creating a luks volume is simple
<buz> cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/yourdevice
<buz> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/yourdevice yourdevice
<buz> will create /dev/mapper/yourdevice
<jpatrick> I could try it on my usb
<buz> which can be used like any block device (i.e. needs be formatted first ;)
<jpatrick> damn, I removed qtparted yesterday
<buz> unless you want to repartition your usb stick you wont need it
<jpatrick> any partition can be made into a LUKS?
<buz> yeah
<buz> it will be trashed
<buz> (obviously)
 * jpatrick trashes usb
 * buz should get a new usb stick
<buz> 256mb promotional just doesnt cut it ;)
<mhb> buz: yeah, 16GB is a bit different but 256MB is ideal for your encrypted keys, etc.
<buz> was thinking about 22EUR 4GB corsair stick
<buz> its pretty large, but in soft plastic looks sturdy
<buz> or maybe i should get the 55EUR 8GB one as that would fit my whole home
<jpatrick> I don't have that  cryptsetup
<buz> its in the repos ;)
<buz> might also need to do sudo modprobe dm-crypt
<jpatrick> hmm, kde-luks package won't work here
<buz> if you do dpkg --force-all it will ;9
<jpatrick> yeah, but it breaks due to HAL deps
<buz> no it works
<buz> pw dialog comes up just fine under gutsy once you forced installing it
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43243/ hmm
<buz> did you modprobe dm-crypt?
<buz> oh yeah you did
<jpatrick> ;)
<buz> you must type YES
<buz> not Yes ;)
<jpatrick> ahh
<jpatrick> ok done
<buz> (i very much recommend to have usb sticks compressed btw ;)
<buz> unless you plan on using it on other pcs
<buz> at which point it becomes a nuisance quickly
<buz> btw, FreeOTFE can read luks volumes under windows
<jpatrick> ok, now I can't open the usb
<buz> ?
<jpatrick> now, it doesn't appear under media:/
<buz> yeah
<buz> that's the issue ;)
<buz> what happens when you un- and replug the stick?
<jpatrick> that^
<buz> weird
<jpatrick> before it said superbad block
<buz> did you crypsetup luksOpen and then newfs it?
<jpatrick> newfs?
<buz> luksFormat creates an empty volume
<buz> it needs a filesystem inside
<jpatrick> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb1" <- is that the right command?
<buz> just name for the second argument
<buz> ie sdb1
<buz> it will then appear in /dev/mapper/
<buz> where it can be used like any other device
<jpatrick> yep, it's there
<buz> now i guess mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/sdb1 or so would be in order
<buz> (just remebered that newfs is bsd speak ;)
<buz> after which you can mount it
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43244/ is that good?
<jpatrick> also says: Warning: could not erase sector 2: Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write
<buz> looks good to me
<buz> never saw the warning so not sure what i means
<jpatrick> and now I mount as?
<buz> mount /dev/mapper/sdb1 somemountpoint
<jpatrick> for some reason it's renamed itself to sdc1
<buz> thats weird
<buz> lol i wondered why my system was so slow
<buz> turns out it was set to powersave
<buz> meaning the cpu runs at 800 instead of 2000mhz
<jpatrick> I have to run at powersave to shut up the fan
<buz> mine wont shut up even then
<buz> or not all the time
<buz> dell is being a bit braindead, wtf the fan needs to run at 38° i dont really understand
<buz> but i have have headphones on anyway so it doesnt bother me much
<jpatrick> mine's suffered from multiple pbuilds.
<jpatrick> sorry about that
<jpatrick> forgot I set the Compiz fire button to "C"
<buz> LOL
<jpatrick> buz: but yeah, the dialog came up and accepted the password
<buz> now you have a device in /dev/mapper right?
<buz> but not mounted
<jpatrick> no it said pass for /dev/sdc1
<jpatrick> but there is a luks_crypto_67cf246d-b501-4952-8f75-ef0a5f349e67 there
<buz> yeah thats the mapping it sets up
<buz> you can mount that
<buz> but it doesnt mount it automatically
<buz> which would be the point imho ;)
<buz> i think it's hal's job to mount the mapped drive
<jpatrick> what's the fs mount command?
<buz> yeah if i could figure that out
<jpatrick> hmm lunch
<nosrednaekim> ehh... not bad,, http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/21625
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I wonder what is so easy to set up on that PCLinuxOS
<mhb> nosrednaekim: is it the fact that they simply don't care about codecs' license, so they ship them all?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: mostly its that they have a yast-like control center
<nosrednaekim> and that... yes
<mhb> that would be Mandriva's CC, right?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> I installed it once, but I didn't like it because 1)there wern't enough packages... 2) Tekstar bugged me... 3) it didn't recognize my camera
<mhb> I wonder if SUSE and Mandriva finally "get it" one day and start producing modules for kcontrol
<mhb> so we all can share our configuration tools
<nosrednaekim> tht would be nice..
<nosrednaekim> except suse is a Gnome company too.
<nosrednaekim> but Madriva if I remember correctly is KDE
<nosrednaekim> so they should do that...
<Jucato> it has GNOME was well. and remember that it's only until opensuse 10.3 that YaST finally has a GTK port
<nosrednaekim> oh really? thats interesting.
<Jucato> suse was completely KDE iirc, until it was bought by Novell and Novell bought Ximian
<Jucato> (but then again, YaST was closed source until Novell opened it...)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> though kwwii might know more details ;)
<mhb> indeed, suse was a german company concentrating on KDE back in the day
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu does have most of the configuration modules that PClinuxOS has.
<Jucato> oh and MCC is completely GTK :)
<mhb> but it was bought by Novell, and one of the company chiefs is Miguel de Icaza, the GNOME founder.
<Jucato> (drakconf)
<nosrednaekim> at least all of the commonly used ones
<Jucato> oh Novell bought Redcarpet/Ximian before it bought SuSE?
<mhb> yes, AFAIK.
<mhb> wikipedia might know better than me.
<Jucato> ah... Embrace, Extend, Extinguish :P
<Jucato> GNOME style
<Jucato> j/k
<nosrednaekim> the MCC is gtk?lol
<Tm_T> MCC =
<Tm_T> ?
<mhb> Jucato: they bought Ximian 3 months before SUSE.
<Jucato> Mandriva Control Center
<Jucato> MCC = drakconf
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: yes. it's totally GTK
<mhb> and now that Miguel is the Vice President of the Developer Platform, we cannot expect increased interest in KDE.
<Jucato> I'll believe that when Novell starts laying off KDE developers
<nosrednaekim> wasn't there a port of yast to ubuntu?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: there *was*... not sure what happened though
<nosrednaekim> the yast configuration was the best thing about suse...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: people want it, but it would require some really hard work, and we could get that only if C. wanted that
 * Jucato agrees
<Jucato> w/ nosrednaekim, that is.
<Jucato> mhb: there was a community project before
<Jucato> actually, it's porting YaST to debian, not to Ubuntu only iirc
<mhb> Jucato: right, but as one of the YaST devs stated, it would require a hard-working team
<Jucato> yast4debian: http://yast4debian.alioth.debian.org/
<Jucato> true. that's why it's dead...
<Jucato> what's nice about both MCC and YaST is that they are both KCM-like, in a sense that they are very modular
<mhb> that would be nice if they were interoperable with KCM.
<Jucato> true
<mhb> I guess it could be done, after all, YaST uses its own YCP language interpreters, so it is just the question of rewriting those
<mhb> but no company (especially companies that deal with the devil :o) would invest in editing their tools so they can be used by competition, too
<mhb> they are happy that only SUSE derivatives can use it
<nosrednaekim> its not python... so i'm out :(
<nosrednaekim> good point mhb
<Jucato> suse derivatives? do they exist?
<Jucato> python... hm...
<mhb> Jucato: no clue
<mhb> Jucato: did you read that comment from KKofler?
<Jucato> not yet. it's in my queue
 * Jucato has to catch up on a lot of reading tonight
<nosrednaekim> when kde4 beta 4 packages come out... i'm going to start using it full time
<nosrednaekim> I have to learn how everything work before the support requests come flooding in :)
<Tm_T> Huahua: huhuhaha?
<buz> when was the note about in a day added :P
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Jucato> "or so"
<mhb> I think we haven't had a meeting for a long long time
<mhb> so it's time to change that
<nosrednaekim> mhb: everyone ELSE just had a huge meeting ;)
<Hobbsee> hm?
 * Hobbsee hears talks of meetings
<nosrednaekim> UDS
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: indeed, but that was just jjesse and Riddell
<mhb> and we have plenty of topics that we should discuss as a community
<nosrednaekim> and kwwii, but from what I hear... he's a nit of a two faced apple ;)
<Hobbsee> mhb: we need another meeting, methinks.
<nosrednaekim> yup... I definately think we need a meeting
<Hobbsee> will need to be sometime after next week
<mhb> Hobbsee: can't we do that next weekend?
<Hobbsee> mhb: Riddell's likely to be travelling
<Hobbsee> and i hit exams RSN, too
<Jucato> RSN?
<mhb> Hobbsee: aren't you on GNOME now? :o)
<mhb> just joking
<mhb> we can wait, but I hate delaying stuff
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, but last i knew, i was still part of th eteam :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: real soon now
<Jucato> aaah
<Hobbsee> mhb: i dont think we'll be able to pull Riddell away from all hands.
<buz> 2.6.24rc1 seems to fix a lot of the spurious wake up from idle older kernels suffered from
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: Hobbsee: Registered Surgical Nurse is my guess at that acronym?
<buz> but i cant get alsa to compile
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I was sort of thinking that too :)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: nope :)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: i dont htink you'd want me being a nurse
<Jucato> she'll be using soldering irons in place of scalpels :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<mhb> if Hobbsee were a nurse, she'd have it real hard here, especially if she put up some photos of her at work
<mhb> ah, old times :o)
<Hobbsee> :P
<buz> mhh i dont see the fascination with nurses, geek girls are much more fascinating ;)
<mhb> buz: you may be right, but a geek nurse?
<mhb> you need a tower function to compute the attractivity of such a girl :o)
<mhb> wait, you call them differently in English
<Hobbsee> mhb: nurses are too busy to be geeks, surely
<mhb> you call it "tetration"
<mhb> what an ugly word
<mhb> or "power tower" which is closer to what I tried to say
<jpatrick> mhb: I can't find where the GNOME Desktop Effects program is
<mhb> jpatrick: it's a capplet
<mhb> jpatrick: run gnome control center (even from KDE), select Appearance and the Desktop effects tab
<mhb> don't ask me where the code is, that's why I am on KDE :o)
<jpatrick> aha
<Jucato> (you can probably ask Hobbsee... :D )
<Hobbsee> the compiz thing?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, we'd like to know where the code is
<Hobbsee> compiz-config-settings-manager, iirc
<mhb> Hobbsee: no, not this one, the patch to the GNOME Appearance tab that includes Desktop Effects
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> n oidea, then
<Hobbsee> oh, awesome
<Hobbsee> gnome's been fixed so it "just works" with amarok, it appers
<Jucato> nooo!
<jpatrick> does anyone here use taskbar-compiz?
<jpatrick> hey Serega
<Serega> jpatrick: Hi!
<jpatrick> how's it going?
<Serega> jpatrick: I have some troubles :)
<mhb> Serega: have you started doing anything with the kaffeine codec suggestions?
<Serega> jpatrick: exactly
<Serega> oops
<Serega> mhb: exactly :)
<Serega> mhb: HI
<mhb> Serega: Hi, I guess step 0 would be to download the current Kubuntu source code and put it in a bzr branch
<Serega> mhb: kubuntu source code? I've done apt-get source kaffeine
<mhb> Serega: that is correct
<Serega> mhb: is it not sufficient?
<Serega> nice
<mhb> Serega: err,Kaffeine source code in Kubuntu
<mhb> Serega: if you have that, it is wise that you will create a bzr branch of your code, so when you create something, we can all check your progress and help you with whatever you need
<mhb> Serega: I take it you are familiar with Version Control?
<Serega> I still have big inconvenience in using separate editor, compiler and debugger, my habit to IDE is too strong :)
<Serega> mhb: I have exp with SVN and CVS
<jpatrick> Serega: you'll get used to it
<jpatrick> We use Bzr
<Serega> jpatrick: yes, I hope I just need a time
<Serega> jpatrick: I need 5 min to google for "Bzr" :)
<Serega> btw, does "bzr" means "bazaar"?)
<Serega> *mean
<jpatrick> Serega: yep
<jpatrick> Serega: our code is at: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<mhb> I recommend http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<jpatrick> this way we can break something
<mhb> that is a good tutorial
<mhb> jpatrick: he cannot really do anything within kubuntu-members, he's not a member
<jpatrick> yeah.. but just for an example
<jpatrick> but it's only a matter of time
<mhb> ~kubuntu-users is the best one, we can all edit this one and it's an open team
<Serega> why to use banching for simple task?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: please reupload kmplayer (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kmplayer), last upload FTBFS and here's this version's pbuild log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43266/
<jpatrick> pretty please? :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: can you email me about it please?
 * Hobbsee doesnt even seem to remember uploading the first one ;)
<mhb> Serega: because having a branch will allow us to work together on it easily
<jpatrick> no, imbrandon did that other
<Hobbsee> ah
<mhb> Serega: and we can easily track what you did without bothering you, etc.
<mhb> Serega: once we have it, we'll create a patch out of it
 * Hobbsee wonders why this glass panel works for gnome, but not kde
<Serega> OOH. About panels!!! Guys, we have ugliest bug in panel setup
<Hobbsee> which one?  :)
<Serega> Just create additional panel in KDE and try to change its size :) You cannot perfrom this without kcontrol
<Serega> It's frustrating for newbies
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: mail sent
<Hobbsee> cool
<jpatrick> mhb: awesome manual, thanks
<mhb> Serega: better file a bug so we can keep track of it
<mhb> (about the panels)
<Serega> ok, maybe it is already filed
<mhb> Serega: when you file a bug it will search for similar bugs ... so try it and you'll see
<mhb> does anyone know if it's possible to have several KDE version alongside each other? I mean - compile two different versions of kdelibs/kdebase and switch between them
<Serega> mhb: how it is possible?
<Serega> how to swich?
<Hobbsee> mhb: not without pain.  they're doing it for kde3,4, though
<Hobbsee> Serega: at kdm
<Serega> O.o
<Serega> wow
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it's not really that difficult, specially if he follows the techbase instructions (although he'll have 2 different users)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah right.  didnt know techbase covered co-installability, although i guess it would
<Jucato> mhb: you might want to ask stdin when he comes around (where is he anyway?). he was able to set it up in a way that a single user can use KDE 3 and 4, depending on a few env vars
<mhb> Jucato: that I can
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it instructs to install in a separate user's home directory instead of system directories. although in the case of our packages, we install in /usr/lib/kde4 iirc. it's basically the same. the most important part is setting up the correct paths...
<mhb> Jucato: I wanted to test vanilla, Debian and Kubuntu KDE3's on a single machine
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> yup
 * Hobbsee heads to bed.  night all
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!
 * ryanakca wonders on adding keyboard shortcuts to Adept... like in aptitude...
<Jucato> adept....
<Jucato> it struck again btw...
<ryanakca> struck?
<Jucato> the "Adept doesn't warn me that it will uninstall my whole system" problem...
 * ryanakca scratches his head... in what sense?
<ryanakca> Oh :)
<buz> adept is an uhm weird app anyhow
 * ryanakca goes to "preview changes" when he does use adept...
<buz> i try to avoid it
<ryanakca> but... 98% of the time I use apt/aptitude :)
<buz> has a weird gui
<Jucato> ryanakca: but how many users would know that they should do that? :)
 * Jucato still thinks that a simple status bar notification isn't a good notification for system-critical processes like installing/removing packages
<buz> why cant we just use kpackage
<Jucato> buz: because we'd be basically be doing the same thing
<Jucato> maintaining an unmaintained beast by ourselves :)
<buz> at least it has a somewhat sane gui
<Jucato> both are beasts... kpackage has an added beasthood feature of supporting more than just Debian-type sources :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: *shrugs*... the paranoid ones? I'd have Apply Changes go threw "Preview changes", and have a little bar at the bottom saying "Proceed" or "Go back"... and if they proceed, well install
<buz> maybe we can go to packagekit one day
<Jucato> ryanakca: ditto... but the original author of Adept is sort of firm of not doing anything like a "confirm first" thing... or at least a dialog box for that...
<ryanakca> Jucato: and... why not?
<Jucato> buz: if Ubuntu decides to... which they're thinking of...
<Jucato> which will make mhb go krazy
<Jucato> ryanakca: you'll have to ask him. it was a wishlist filed upstream
<buz> well i'd like to see smart myself
<Jucato> ryanakca: basically along the lines of "**I** know what I'm doing and I don't need it to ask me about it"
<Jucato> buz: afaik one very big consideration for PackageKit would be how much it supports APT. from what I've heard, not that good yet
<buz> i can see why that would be a consideration ;)
<Jucato> ryanakca: I personally have no issues with a dialog box, but if people hate that, perhaps a Request Changes (install/remove) -> Preview Changes -> Apply Changes workflow would be a better compromise
 * ryanakca nods
<Jucato> or, if it's possible, just a warning dialog if some "critical" packages will be removed.
<buz> imho it should show what it will do
<ryanakca> hmm... so packagekit is what... a frontend to apt/yum/urpmi all in one?
<buz> even apt-get does
<buz> ryanakca: yeah, dbus interface
<Jucato> afaik in Gentoo, you will be warned or stopped if an action will remove a critical package
<Jucato> a bit more than that... it works on a server-client model
<buz> in apt at least you're being warned if you try to remove the running kernel
<buz> (which occasionally i actually WANT to do ;9
<ryanakca> hmm...
 * ryanakca makes himself a chroot and runs rm -fr :)
<ryanakca> s@rm -fr@rm -fr /@
<Jucato> but first mount your / or /home in the chroot and end up like me :)
<ryanakca> hehehe
<buz> rofl
<Jucato> yes, it did happen to me :)
<buz> guy i know once did something like that to a mailserver
<ryanakca> ouch
<Jucato> following the chroot guide in the old packaging guide, I made a chroot, mounted my /home there....
 * ryanakca decides not to run the command unless using a liveCD
<Jucato> then the next morning, I decided I didn't want the chroot, rm'ed everything there... forgot that /home was mounted :)
<buz> ryanakca: thankfully his office was at the 1st floor, otherwise he might have jumped...
<ryanakca> :D
<Jucato> he could have climbed to the highest floor too :)
<buz> from all accounts he was out that badly, it didnt touch his mind ;)
<ryanakca> yeah... or stuck a screwdriver into the electrical socket...
<buz> most all sockets in new buildings have safety features here
<ryanakca> ... or run outside infront of a bus
<ryanakca> ... or a long list of other deaths...
<buz> i think someone eventually handed him a bottle of whisky and told him to stop screaming ;9
<Jucato> or simply headdesk to death
 * ryanakca guesses that was the end of his career?
<buz> actually no
<ryanakca> like, they had backups, right?
<buz> wasnt entirely his fault
<ryanakca> ah
<buz> usually you dont expect your mailspool to be mounted in TWO places
 * ryanakca guesses so
<buz> as for backups, well sort of, it was saturday and the guy who was responsible was away skiing ;)
<buz> ever since he became fanatic about backups of all sorts though
<ryanakca> must've been a nice phone call to get when you're on the chair lift... "Hey... umm... I just accidently erased our mailserver... (gulp from wiskey bottle)... m-m-mind comming in and helping me out?"
<buz> lol
<buz> i think they did ssh over gprs then
 * Jucato still hasn't done a major backup since that event...
<buz> Jucato: look into duplicity
<Serega> jpatrick: I've prepared my bzr, where can I get the URL to make "bzr branch?
<buz> that is the only sane solution
<buz> (duplicity for offside, dvdr or usb drive or nas locally)
<Jucato> buz: my biggest problem is that my desktop doesn't have a DVD burner. only the laptop does...
<buz> i only work on the laptop these days
 * ryanakca just rsyncs his /home dir over to his server every week or so...
<Jucato> and my space on the laptop is limited too
<buz> ryanakca: i used to do this
<buz> but i rather dont have kwallet, online banking data etc out on the net
<jpatrick> Serega: no idea..
<Serega> jpatrick: :)
<ryanakca> Serega: what are you looking for? (aka, what are you looking to branch)
<buz> duplicity is sort of like rsync but stores stuff encrypted
<Serega> jpatrick: kaffeine
<ryanakca> buz: I send it to my old PIII upstairs in my mom's offic
<Serega> ryanakca: kafefien
<Serega> *kaffeine
<buz> well i'm too paranoid to rely on local backups only ;)
<ryanakca> Serega: and... you want to get what, the debian/ dir, or the package sources?
<ryanakca> buz: I am too... but, I don't have anywhere else to put them.
<jpatrick> ryanakca: we're trying to patch up kaffeine for Kubuntu src changes
<Serega> ryanakca: I need the sources to preform task
<buz> well finding a few gb for the truly important stuff isnt that hard
<Serega> *perform
<ryanakca> buz: oh, and rsync -e ssh   encrypts them while floating around... not encrypted on the server per-se... but, on the way there
<buz> yeah
<ryanakca> Serega: apt-get source kaffeine
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ah, in that case, just a sec
<buz> rsync uses ssh by default since years now, btw ;)
<Serega> ryanakca: already done :)
<ryanakca> buz: oh, hehe, oops
<buz> well unless you run rsyncd
<Serega> ryanakca: jpatrick advise me to use bzr
<Serega> so I try
<ryanakca> Serega: yeah, make your patch in the source dir, then move it to the bzr debian/ dir
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I think he wants to put the kaffeine src there
<Serega> ryanakca: so I just keep working on own source copy and will merge it to bzr later?
<ryanakca> ... and it looks like we don't have the kaffeine debian/ dir on bzr...
<Serega> aha
<ryanakca> Serega: nope... just make the patch, put it in the the source package/debian/patches/foo , debuild -S -sa, and then make a debdiff
<Serega> I'm not sure, but I already will have to change libxine :(((
<Serega> s/already/
<buz> ryanakca: http://www.freewebspace.net/php/search.php?form_language=English&form_space=999&b=0&i=10&Search=Search&form_hostType=REG&a=1 plenty of free hosts with 5G these days
<ryanakca> buz: yeah... but I don't trust them with my GPG private key, etc :)
<buz> well thats why you use duplicity ;)
<ryanakca> oh, duplicity stores it encrypted?
<ryanakca> cool
 * ryanakca stops procrastinating and gets to his civics homework
<buz> yeah
<Serega> ryanakca: I'm not registered yet :(
<Serega> ryanakca: server resufes my private messages
<ryanakca> ah... well, register, it's a two second thing
<Jucato> Serega: you haven't registered your nick yet?
<ryanakca> !register | serega
<ubotu> serega: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Serega> Jucato: no :)
<Jucato> Serega: do it now! :)
<ryanakca> /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jucato> ryanakca: you can type that command in 2 seconds?
<Serega> yes, sir!
<Serega> :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: aie :)
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> Serega: and then, if you want your client to auto identify you, sent your nickserv password as the server password for freenode
<Jucato> (or he can do it from his Identity settings in Konvi... if he's using konvi)
<ryanakca> Jucato: or that :)
<Serega> I'll try to relogin
<Jucato> O.o
 * ryanakca scrathes his head
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<Serega> my nickname is busy :(((
<Jucato> you don't need to logout you know...
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<Jucato> /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<ryanakca> Serega: what do you mean busy?
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Serega> ryanakca: already registered :(
<ryanakca> ah, and they haven't been around in over a year...
<ryanakca> so, go:
<ryanakca> /stats p
<ryanakca> and then /query one of the ircops listed there asking them to free/deregister the nickname for you since the person hasn't logged in for over a year
<ryanakca> you should be able to /msg them since they're ircops and they tend not to block messages from unregistered users
<buz> i thought registrations were removed after a few months
 * ryanakca shrugs... I'd think so too... but:
<ryanakca> 11:07:18 [freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-           Last Seen: 1 year 19 weeks 3 days (0h 1m 3s) ago
<Serega> ryanakca: exactly "/stats p"? how to interpret the result? I've got "p Ganneff (i=joerg@freenode/staff/debian.joerg)" "p 1 staff member"
<ryanakca> then, /query Ganneff
<Serega> ryanakca: I'm not familiar with IRC
<Serega> ok
<ryanakca> :) no problem... we (Ubuntu Classroom) taught a class on it last year... you might be interested in reading it...
 * ryanakca searches for the link
<ryanakca> http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/28
<Jucato> O.o
<Serega> ryanakca: there was opened chat to Ganneff
<ryanakca> you'll want to look at the Konversation blurb
<Serega> Jucato: nice smile! Is it you on avatar?
 * Jucato looks
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> hahah I haven't maintained my multiply account for so long...
<ryanakca> Serega: *nods*... so, in the window that says Ganneff, ask him if he can deregister/free the nick so that you can register
<ryanakca> you going to move the transcripts over to jucato.org and update ClassroomTranscripts ?
<Serega> ryanakca: Is it a good idea to ask user to deregiser himself?
<Jucato> ryanakca: who says I haven't? :D
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/blog/classes-begin/
<Serega> ryanakca: or "Ganneff" is the responsible operator?
<ryanakca> no, Ganneff isn't the owner of Serega... he's an ircop... he's basically one of the many administrators of the irc network
<ryanakca> the latter
<ryanakca> Jucato: thanks, update the wiki then?
<Jucato> searching...
<manchicken> If uninstalling a program like kdm (for scary instance) were to trigger the removal of kubuntu-desktop, it would only remove the top-level metapackage of kubuntu-desktop and not cascade into removing all of KDEdom, right?
<mhb> yes
<ryanakca> Serega: *is talking to the guy*
<Serega> I AM REGISTERED! =)
<Serega> ryanakca: Great thanks!
<manchicken> That's what I thought.
<Serega> (beer)
<Jucato> ryanakca: done. all except for the Package Management one.. seems like I haven't transferred it yet...
<ryanakca> Jucato: thanks
<manchicken> Could someone check out my comments on bug #104182 and tell me if I'm being too much of a jerk?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104182 in adept "Adept allows removal of essential packages without warning" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104182
<maini10> Hello, have you planned to release KDE 4 beta 4 packages for Kubuntu?
<maini10> Sorry, i didn't read the title of this channel!
 * Serega is going to reboot to livecd
<fdoving> manchicken: you're not that bad. if you now come up with a .patch i belive they will be happy :)
 * Serega is sad
 * jpatrick hugs Serega
 * Serega hugs jpatrick and cries
<Serega> I've found the same problem on feisty livecd...
<Serega> So looks like I have to dive into xine sources
<ryanakca> hmm... is there any reason packagekit isn't already packaged?
<fdoving> making kdesudo support -t is a bitch. bug 158672
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158672 in kdesudo "kdesu: Unknown option '-t'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158672
<mhb> fdoving: what's 't'?
<nixternal> ok, how come the time doesn't change automagically?
<jpatrick> ruby; time = Time.now; puts time ? :)
<jjesse> w
<ScottK> x
<yuriy> y
<jpatrick> z
<jjesse> a
<ScottK> b
<nosrednaekim> good evening..
<jjesse> evening
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> is there any kubuntu vmware appliance?
<nosrednaekim> danimo: like what?
<danimo> nosrednaekim: like a kubuntu I can run in vmware player
<danimo> nosrednaekim: that only exists for ubuntu
<danimo> nosrednaekim: it's very very convinient
<nosrednaekim> danimo: ah.. ok. there maybe.
<danimo> ah, nevermind
<nosrednaekim> danimo: yeah... its a pain to install it yourself.
<danimo> found it
<danimo> http://download.chip.eu/de/Kubuntu-Gutsy-Gibbon-7.10_874774.html
<nosrednaekim> danimo: where is it?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<danimo> nosrednaekim: no it isn't, but I have some friends that want to try it on top of windows first
<nosrednaekim> danimo: I guess it always was for me since I didn't have the server edition.
<danimo> nosrednaekim: err, that's a CD image only, bummer
<claydoh> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<claydoh> there should be one on vmware's appliance site, though not sure if its gutsy
 * claydoh looks
<claydoh> I *(hope* those are vmware images im my link....
<claydoh> yup they are
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-27
<seele> anyone happen to know where the kernel deb files are listed on launchpad?  i haven't been able to find any kernel packages (i want an older one)
<a|wen> seele: source: linux
<a|wen> (i hvert fald i hardy++)
<a|wen> (at least in hardy++)
 * a|wen should talk english
<xerosis> apachelogger: did bug 285807 affect you? Only the patch doesn't seem to have fixed the issue for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285807 in ktorrent "ktorrent uses high cpu and all of memory" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285807
<seele> a|wen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/linux-386/2.6.25.2.3
<seele> a|wen: shouldnt there be linux-headers and linux-modules package dependencies?  theyre not listed.
<seele> shit, that's not the right one anyway
<seele> argh!
<a|wen> seele: exactly what are you looking for?
<jjesse> holy crap anyone watching the basebal lworld series?  worst national anthem ever
<seele> a|wen: the kernel that is on the alpha4 cd
<seele> a|wen: bug 268565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268565 in linux "iwl3945 times out after just a minute of use" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268565
<seele> a|wen: i've got a 3945abg in my worklaptop and right now it's pretty much a paperweight :-/
<a|wen> seele: do you know the version of it ... or a date?
<seele> 2.6.26-5-generic is what is listed on the live cd
<seele> but the ppl in #ubuntu said there are no .debs on the live cd and so i have to download it
<a|wen> seele: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.26-5.15
<a|wen> seele: that's at least what i could make out of the date of the alpha4 news on kubuntu.org
<seele> a|wen: do i just need image and headers or do i need all of those packages?
<a|wen> seele: image and headers should be enough ... and you'll probably want the modules from that time as well
<ScottK> Would someone please look again at Debian Bug #503401?  They've fixed it now.  So should we grab the patch?
<ubottu> Debian bug 503401 in kvirc "try to start command via irc:// handler" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/503401
<a|wen> ScottK: looks good to me ... a clear improvement as it replaces a home-made escape-something-function with a Qt escape function
<ScottK> a|wen: Would you prepare a debdiff and we'll see if it goes in -release or -proposed?
<a|wen> ScottK: i can do that
<ScottK> a|wen: Please include making an appropriate Ubuntu bug you can close in debian/changelog in that effort.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that as well
<ScottK> Thanks.
<seele> a|wen: yay!  thanks for the help
<a|wen> seele: no problem
<a|wen> ScottK: should I bump urgency as well?
<ScottK> a|wen: Don't bother.  Ubuntu doesn't use it.
<a|wen> ok, noted :)
<JontheEchidna> think Bug 289355 could be serious?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289355 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine needs libbonoboui2-0 to render correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289355
<Hobbsee> uh oh
 * JontheEchidna was afraid of that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> uhhhh.....
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's RC.  who screwed that up?
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: note the lack of depends *at all*
<ScottK> Urgh.
<JontheEchidna> I'll do a quick revert if somebody sponsors me, if we can make it in time
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can sponsor it.
<Riddell> it is deliberate that it doesn't have depends
<Riddell> is there actually a problem here?
<Hobbsee> install firefox or something and check?
 * ScottK steps aside for the master.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: according to bug 289355 it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289355 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine needs libbonoboui2-0 to render correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289355
<Hobbsee> Since gtk-qt-engine has been updated in Intrepid to not depend on libbonoboui2-0, KDE theme does not apply to GTK applications. Installing libbonoboui2-0 by hand solve the issue.
<Hobbsee> says that it is...
<Riddell> I don't see a problem, I've no desire to start bringing in gtk depends onto the CD
<ScottK> I can see that.  Does that drag a lot of other stuff in too then?
<JontheEchidna> cairo, glade, glib and libgnome prominently
<ScottK> It's a 5 minute build on i386, which is the only busy arch due to language packs.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it can be rescored manually
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  I just want to make sure we leave room for what's there to finish and any last minute excitement.
<Hobbsee> right
<ScottK> Riddell: Would it be better to drop it to the DvD and not install it by default then?
<Riddell> no, then it'll never get used
<Hobbsee> but does it actually do anything now anyway?
<Riddell> yes, if you have gtk and bonabo instaled
<ScottK> Riddell: So by default it does nothing and you need to install stuff. How is it worse to have to install it and then have it work (if it drags the depends in)?
 * ScottK is confused.
<Riddell> people install gnomey things, it works
<Riddell> without it, people install gnomey things and you get GTKs stupid default theme
<Hobbsee> so what you're saying is that these deps should automatically get installed if you install gnome programs, soit should all work
<ScottK> Unfortunately it doesn't look, at least based on casual observation that Firefox is one of those things that drags all the right Gnomey things in.
<Riddell> iz gtk bug
<ScottK> OK.  Any suggestion which package we should pin the blame on then?
<Riddell> gtk, it should ship a nice theme
<JontheEchidna> maybe gtk 3.0 will get a theme that sucks less
<Riddell> hope so
<emgent> A
<ScottK> B
<seele> C
<ScottK> Sorry to break the pattern, but ...
<ScottK> a|wen: Did you get distracted or is there a problem?
<a|wen> ScottK: the patch didn't apply cleanly (we were one debian revision off, so they had some other patches too) so i needed to recreate it manually
<a|wen> ScottK: it's testbuilding right now
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  Thanks for sticking with it.
<a|wen> ScottK: of course ... i suppose you are ready to give it a quick test in 5-10 mins or so to see that nothing explodes
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'll probably stay up tonight until close to the final freeze just in case.
<ScottK> a|wen: Why don't you go ahead and give me the debdiff so I can start my build too.
<ncfi1013_> is kde3 still supported, namely k3b? or is everything kde4 now?
<ScottK> Not everything is KDE4.
<ScottK> There is no KDE3 desktop, but we ship KDE3 apps in a number of cases where it made sense.
 * ScottK senses that question coming up again.
<JontheEchidna> don't we have a wiki for that?
<a|wen> ScottK: devbug 289695
<ScottK> Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | 4 days to go! | There is no KDE3 desktop, but we ship KDE3 apps in a number of cases where it made sense.
<ScottK> Oops.
<a|wen> ScottK: debdiff at bug 289695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289695 in kvirc "irc// uri handler command excution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289695
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | 4 days to go! | There is no KDE3 desktop, but we ship KDE3 apps in a number of cases where it made sense.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> 4 more days and #kubuntu-kde4 gets to move to #kubuntu
<a|wen> ScottK: any other things we should look at before final freeze?
<ScottK> Not that I'm immediately aware of.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How are things in the user channels?
<JontheEchidna> I really only hang out in #kubuntu-kde4 and #ubuntu+1
<ScottK> OK.  Well since I'm curious about last minute Intrepid issues, that works.
<seele> anyone experiencing plasma crashes?
<ScottK> Not me.
<seele> ScottK: upgrade or fresh insta..?
<ScottK> Upgrade.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: in #k-kde4 we mainly help people find out how to use stuff or help them turn off compositing from the console, etc
<ScottK> OK, well it seems like you're in the right channels to hear about anything exciting and last minutish.
<ScottK> The kvirc thing I only know about because I get all the Debian KDE bug traffic.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, not many reports of things asploding
<JontheEchidna> mainly people needing help to find feature x
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> or turn off compositing from the konsole
<ScottK> You might also consider issues that ought to be in the release notes.
<ScottK> Speaking of which, who's taking charge of the final release notes?  We ought to start on that before release day.
<JontheEchidna> I could do a wiki page for the final release
<JontheEchidna> we're abusing nixternal too much lately ;)
<ScottK> You saw the RC page, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> OK.  That but more so.
<ScottK> BTW, no such thing as abusing nixternal too much.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Final/Kubuntu
<ScottK> Be sure and stamp it draft if you haven't.
<JontheEchidna> how do I do that?
<JontheEchidna> do I have to do anything special or do I just say "this is a draft"?
<ScottK> That'll do for a start.
<a|wen> ScottK: kvirc test-builded ... doesn't blow anything up here
<ScottK> There is a way to do a watermark, but I dunno how.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.  Still building here.
<a|wen> ScottK: i have it in a PPA as well, if you need that at some point: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
<ScottK> I'll wait for my build.  My paranoia extends far enough not to install binaries from unsigned repos.
<a|wen> don't feel that comfortable with it either; but as long as it is inside a VM i do dare ... but signed PPA's would really be good
<ScottK> Yeah.  In a VM it should be fine.  I'm testing on real hardware here.
 * JontheEchidna found a better picture of Dolphin
<JontheEchidna> on the plus side, we were able to cut the list of known issues in half for final :]
<ScottK> The build finishes ...
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> You should also look at the Hardy release notes and see if there are issues that need to be updated/brought forward.
<JontheEchidna> Pretty much the only one on that list that we care about is *Bug #1 - Microsoft has a majority market share
<ScottK> The release note on multiple displays can be updated, but I think not dispensed with.
<ScottK> As I undertstand it, xrandr only works on rectangular display areas, so both the primary and alternate monitor need to be on the same resolution.
<ScottK> This can be problematic if you're going to try a to project a presentation and you don't have a lot of fiddling time in advance.
<JontheEchidna> anyhow, /me is out for the night
<|ScottK-laptop|> Looks like kvirc works.
<|ScottK-laptop|> See you later.
<a|wen> good :)
<ScottK> a
<ScottK> Urgh
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded.
<a|wen> ScottK: perfect
<ScottK> It looks like the i386 buildd's are full pretty much to final freeze.  So unless someone comes up with something that doesn't touch i386, we're done uploading for Intrepid.
<a|wen> sounds like that was the "just go to bed" call
<a|wen> that's at least my plan ... see you all tomorrow
<ScottK> Odd.  I existed konversation quite a while ago. ^^^ happened when I closed a konqueror window.
<ScottK> existed/exited
<a|wen> looks like the server isn't that picky about receiving from the client that often
<glade88> ello.. after the latest update, I could not at all use 2.6.26.7 kernel-- the system starts, but I cannot launch any apps, and it takes forever.. Using the oldest 2.6.27.4 does work, but when I launch any app (say dolphin), there is an unneeded and unnecessary lag to launch the app for about 3-4 secs.. and also, while booting into 2.6.26.7, I get a keyboard icon at the systray, idk what's it for.. I didn't have that earlier/dont have it with
<glade88> 26.4
 * ScottK gently directs glade88 to #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu+1 .
<glade88> okay thanks ScottK, I'll ask there..
<davmor2> Riddell: Just trying out Kubuntu for those fixes now
<Riddell> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> Np's
<apachelogger> xerosis: my machines have too much ram, so I wouldn't know :P but since I applied the patch, ktorrent was running for the last 6 days at 501 MiB
<apachelogger> s/ktorrent/my server
<davmor2> Riddell: Direct install still doesn't seem to be working
<Riddell> wibble
<davmor2> Riddell: trying oem now
<davmor2> Riddell: the release notes link is half off the screen in oem mode
<Riddell> davmor2: what version of ubiquity do you have ?
<Riddell> cat /var/log/installer/version
<davmor2> 1.10.7
<Riddell> davmor2: old version, needs 1.10.8
<Riddell> davmor2: are you using today's CDs?  I only made them an hour ago
<davmor2> I'll re-update and try again
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you actually file a BR for bug 217654 @ fd.o?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217654 in kdesdk "nautilus won't launch KDE apps" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217654
<JontheEchidna> never got around to it
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna in the eye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plenty of time now :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, guess so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess we should target bugs with fix committed to KDE stable for intrepid-updates?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: guess so
<apachelogger> that way we can search for them more easily and close them in the changelog entries
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay big pause before the screen shows up but it's there in all its glory
<davmor2> Riddell: direct install
<Riddell> phew
<davmor2> oem after I know this installs I think heno is testing it too
<apachelogger> I just spent 15 minutes explaining myself in the most wasteful bug of all.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if the same magic bug gets opened again I will close it without further comment
<JontheEchidna> ugh, he opened it again?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, I tried to explain why this whole beast is not belonging into malone and why we can't deal with it in malone and why he should use blueprints, but I doubt he will get my point
<JontheEchidna> oh well
<apachelogger> that said I need coffee, so I guess it isn't understandble anyway ;-)
<Hobbsee> which one is this?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/150333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150333 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu does not have the same "magic" than Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  that already looks bad.
<apachelogger> haha, the last line kicks ass :D
<apachelogger> did I mention that the box when changing bug status is awfully small?
<Hobbsee> hah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO a "foward to upstream" button would be nice
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay install notes text is viewable properly now in oem
<Riddell> phew
<davmor2> next the the re-start :)#
<ScottK> Anyone looked at Bug #286858?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286858 in kdegraphics "Gwenview destroys EXIF info when rotating images!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286858
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like we need to remove the source only of the old separate gwenview package.
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #289835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289835 in gwenview "Please remove gwenview source only from Intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289835
<smarter> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=1 omg
<xerosis> apachelogger: it's still using 90%+ CPU for me :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC 'forward upstream' button is planned.  My biggest concern is making sure only people who know enough when to press it have that button.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should be only available to members of the bug control team
<ScottK> apachelogger: At most.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any thoughts on the gwenview  EXIF bug ^^?
<ScottK> If we're eating user's data, that's not really good.
<apachelogger> I am quite sure it's one of the libs rather than gwenview
 * apachelogger goes searching images with exif information
<seele> uhm.. hmm.. the kwinrules are wrong
<apachelogger> uh, my system is speaking german :D
 * apachelogger finds it quite awful when CLI apps are localized though
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63232/
<apachelogger> ScottK: it clearly edits the image, but the exif tags aren't changed
<Riddell> seele: how?
<apachelogger> Nightrose++ for storing exif images in my pictures folder :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for checking.  Would you please mark a nice WTF in the bug?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: huh?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: flickr photos for linuxtag? *g*
<apachelogger> yus :D
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> Riddell: it's not working the way it did when i first created the rules
<seele> argh.. hold on.. wtf is going on
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay \o/ \o/ \o/ Works.  Now don't touch a thing ;)
<apachelogger> lol
 * ScottK won't fixes Bug 289840 2 minutes after it's reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289840 in ubuntu "No KDE3.5 in Intrepid Ibex" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289840
<Hobbsee> hah
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<apachelogger> I like the "For me, as for many others - as far as i know - is it really bad not to have kde3.5 longer in the system." part
<ScottK> I was nice.
<seele> Riddell: they should all be set to Apply Now, not Apply Initially.. otherwise the windows always open to the rules size even after the user has resized it
<seele> Riddell: Apply Now only sets it the first time and then removes the rule
<ScottK> Ah.  That explains a lot.
<Riddell> seele: how is that set?
<seele> Riddell: Alt+F3 in any window > Configure Window Behavior > Window Specific Page > Modify > Geometry > s/Apply Initially/Apply Now
<rgreening> we need a bot to auto-close KDE 3.5 in intrepid bugs :)
<apachelogger> lol
<rgreening> cause you know there are going to be lots of them coming...
<rgreening> :P
 * apachelogger finds http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14276/ quite stupid, you could loose your job once a year ... frightening scenario
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you don't want to be frightened, don't read brainstorm.
<apachelogger> rgreening: I am not so sure about that, "go back to 3.5 for jaunty" sounds more sensible
<seele> apachelogger: aren't they hiring one more kde/kubuntu developer anyway?
<apachelogger> ScottK: just read it because of the kubuntu-not-same-magic-as-ubuntu bug
<ScottK> seele: That's for upstream work.
<apachelogger> well, I think it's gonna be hard finding one with years of KDE AND Quick Time experience  :P
<Riddell> ScottK: kwinrules is our doing
<ScottK> So it's on purpose apps get started the same size no matter what I had it at last?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's not, we just use the wrong rule as seele explained
<rgreening> apachelogger: for i in bugs.launchpad.net do; find KDE 3.5 | grep -i [Jaunty/Intrepid] | remove $i; done
<seele> ScottK: same difference isnt it?  i'd assume the upstream work they would do would to benefit kubuntu/ubuntu in the end
<apachelogger> rgreening: ^_^
<seele> (Riddell is probably the best person to ask about that though ;P)
<ScottK> seele: Yes, just not directly.
<apachelogger> seele: even when someone gets employed to work on the kernel we indirectly benefit from it ;-)
 * ScottK suddenly realizes he forgot coffee this morning and so if probably babbling senslessly.
<jjesse_> how can you forgot coffee?  my brain stops functioning if i don't maintain the proper caffiene/blood ratios
<ScottK> jjesse_: I'm highly distractable.  I made it and then came back to my desk for a moment while it was brewing.
<ScottK> apachelogger: From my perspective as a consultant having a one year contract would be a nice piece of added stability and comfort.
<apachelogger> ScottK: hm, yeah, probably depends on the POV
<apachelogger> also 1 year = 2 cycles, I guess one could even do some greater projects within that time ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should quickaccess really be able to ..
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean that wishlist?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> folderview doens't either, and I don't think it makes much sense
<apachelogger> the point is to quick access some common stuff
<apachelogger> not browse your FS
<JontheEchidna> yeah, agreed
<ScottK> Who is in charge of the Kubuntu Bug Triage Army?
<ScottK> The gwenview source package has been killed off and so the open bugs need to be looked at and relevant ones moved to kdegraphics.
 * apachelogger points at JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> ScottK: LP should handle this more gracefully, reports for kopete also constantly go to the old sourcepackage
<ScottK> Was the previous source package removed?
<apachelogger> I think so
<ScottK> rmadison claims it was
 * ScottK just checked.
<apachelogger> kopete only was independent from kdenetworks for a couple of months, so reporting against that package doesn't make any sense
<ScottK> The separate source package still exists in dapper-backports.
<apachelogger> ha! mario's core devship got mentioned in the weekly newsletter, mine did not.
<ScottK> Maybe Riddell would copy his 3.5.5 packages into dapper-backports and kill it off.
<apachelogger> no love for poor apachelogger :(
<Riddell> probably he added it himself
<apachelogger> that is what good news is all about I guess
<Riddell> seele: trouble with apply now is that it had the nasty habit of removing maximise buttons
<Riddell> for no obvious reason
<mok0> ScottK: I'm here!
<ScottK> mok0: Upgrading from the PPA versions should work as long as you have kubuntu-desktop installed.
<ScottK> IIRC, seele has tested that.
<mok0> ScottK: ... but I need to upgrade to ii first, right?
<Riddell> it should work with only kubuntu-kde4-desktop installed
<ScottK> mok0: ^^ That in hardy and then do your upgrade.
<mok0> I have  kubuntu-kde4-desktop_0.14-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1
<Riddell> we have ppa meta-packages?
<Riddell> that seems like a bad idea
<ScottK> Riddell: You'd need to have a version of it in the PPA, right?
<seele> Riddell: hum.. so just remove the rules?
<Riddell> ScottK: why?
<seele> Riddell: all of those apps should be fixed upstream eventually anyway.. the rules were a stop gap so they didn't look stupid when opened for the first time (like ktorrent and system monitor)
<ScottK> Because we have newer KDE in the PPA than in Hardy and so (I'm assuming) there will need to be differences in the package.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm guessing though, I've not actually looked at the PPA.
<Riddell> mok0: what ppa is that from?
 * ScottK apparently needs more coffee.  Back in a few.
<Riddell> ah, nixternal changed it "Updated meta packages to include kde-window-manager and drop kwin-kde4 for the KDE 4.1 Beta 1 packages"
<mok0> Riddell: hang on...
<mok0>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<ScottK> seele: That's what you tested upgrading from, right?  ^^
<seele> ScottK: actually it failed because i didnt have kubuntu-kde4-desktop installed
<ScottK> seele: So we need a test with it installed?
<ScottK> mok0 should be a perfect guinea pig then.
<seele> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> mok0: So feel free to upgrade.  There's lots of talent here to laugh at your troubles <- <- <- <- <- <- <- <-  help you out.
 * JontheEchidna afk for 30 mins
<NCommander> morning Riddell
<glade88> hi.. I set my openGL settings to "fallback" and as I pressed apply, I cant login the X (keeps restarting). how do I reset the graphics settings?
<glade88> or maybe create a new user as useradd <uname> and passwd <uname> shows error: cannot enter home directory using / -- how do I set home directory?
 * mok0 holds breath... upgrade in progress
<hunger> mok0: Don't do that! Not breathing may be lethal.
<mok0> hunger: I guess you are right... it requires 1 hour 47 minutes still
 * mok0 takes a breath...
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<Riddell> glade88: #kubuntu or #kubuntu-kde4
<Riddell> has anyone decided what to do with #kubuntu-kde4 this week?
<glade88> Riddell: yes, doing that thanks..
<jjesse> didn't know there was a #kubuntu-kde4
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd say redirect it to #kubuntu after we release.
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could put kde3 support in #kubuntu-kde3?
<jussi01> Riddell: yes, we have a plan
<jussi01> Riddell: the plan is to forward it to #kubuntu
<jussi01> Riddell: that has been the plan for a good while, actually since its inception.
<jussi01> :)
 * ScottK guesses Riddell will like kirkland's latest blog entry.
<Riddell> mm?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/09/hacker-hike-across-scotland.html
<Riddell> ha ha "Edinburg"  why are americans unable to pronounce the last sound in Edinburgh?
<Riddell> "the Heart of Lothorian"  sounds like something out of a Tolkien novel :)
<JontheEchidna> I think that's one letter away from Lothlorian
<apachelogger> I am wondering what that is
<Riddell> the heart of midlothian?
<apachelogger> lothlorian
<Tm_T> lolthorian
<JontheEchidna> lothorlian
<Tm_T> LOLthorian !1
 * Tm_T hides
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20081027#feature
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do we even care about bug 22319 anymore?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22319 in meta-kde "[3.5b1] New media change service not working as expected" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22319
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that bug doesn't belong to meta-kde
 * apachelogger notes that we apparently ship a release candidate
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sounds obsolete
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's what I thought
<Riddell> alternate images are out!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | 4 days to go! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<apachelogger> just when I wanted to digg through google reader -.-
<JontheEchidna> someobdy needs to change the topic to 3 days to go
<apachelogger> ~topic replace 3 3 days to go!
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | 3 days to go! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<JontheEchidna> oh, anybody can change the topic?
<Riddell> we're not elitest here
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> I thought we just don't care :P
<rgreening> heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I find it funny how peter's breadcrum in dolphin looks b0rked ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> ~twitter status Added myself to planet ubuntu.. yay
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<rgreening> doh
<apachelogger> update
<apachelogger> not status
<rgreening> ~twitter status update Added myself to planet ubuntu.. yay
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<rgreening> ~twitter update Added myself to planet ubuntu.. yay
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> got it..
<rgreening> :)
<Tm_T> aww
<rgreening> so, anything for little old me to hack on today?
<Riddell> rgreening: testing testing!
 * rgreening wishes he had a second pc
<rgreening> vm it is for me...
<rgreening> hmmm... maybe I should go buy a new laptop...
<rgreening> :P
 * ScottK considering doing a dist-upgrade test on the kids computer while they are at school.
<JontheEchidna> Now that more people are awake... how does this look? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Final/Kubuntu
<rgreening> ScottK: I'd do that to my wifes, but I think she'd freak at the change (without prior warning) to KDE4 :)
 * ScottK is not considering that one.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> anyone recommend a good python book or tutorial site?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I still don't like that 8.10 pic
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh great
<JontheEchidna> needs moar oxygen color pallete
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> kuubntu color
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> I get photobucket weirdness
<Riddell> apachelogger: talk nicely to a|wen, maybe he'll fix
<apachelogger> a|wen: go fix the colors! :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can take out "Download the CD", this'll go on the website and we'll have the normal download page to use
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: or point to /download
<a|wen> apachelogger: which colors do you want? ... throw a pallette i can choose from at me :)
<JontheEchidna> ok, but first /me needs hot dogs
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: release candidate is mentioned a few times; and seems one of the pictures needs to be uploaded someplace else (phptobucket - bandwith exceeded, it says here) ... apart from that, starts looking nice
<apachelogger> a|wen: #2E3436 - #555753 - #888A85 - #EEEEED | #00316E - #00458A - #0057AE - #6094CF - #A8DEE0
<JontheEchidna> that would be my photobucket :(
<JontheEchidna> i can haz hosting?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess we could upload to kubuntu.org
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You need air.  You want hot dogs.
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact, Riddell, shouldn't we post that as a news on kubuntu.org anyway?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it will be
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you have website access?
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of
<apachelogger> ryanakca, nixternal: we need to do another marketing meeting soon
 * a|wen goes inkscaping...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: voila
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't know how to upload images though, but it can't be too hard
<apachelogger> there is a special box for that when creating a story
<apachelogger> just make sure to tick the "list" checkbox, so the attached files don't get listed at the bottom of the page
<JontheEchidna> I assume it should also not be pulished or promoted tot he front page?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not yet!
<apachelogger> hm, we could, then we would get the attention from news sites and not ubuntu :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * apachelogger => searching food
<JontheEchidna> ok, so is there a way to make up the story now but not publish it?
<\sh> JontheEchidna: drupal?
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<Riddell> untick the publish and show on front page boxes surely?
<JontheEchidna> ok, just making sure
<\sh> JontheEchidna: what riddell said
<\sh> Riddell: for images, you need the image modul + at least (to make it nice) the image gallery module
<\sh> Riddell: http://drupal.org/project/image
<\sh> Riddell: and sometimes the image_assist module is nice too...http://drupal.org/project/img_assist
<apachelogger> \sh: no need, we mostly just have one pic, attached via the builtin upload functionallity
<\sh> apachelogger: yes, img_assist just makes them inside the post ,-)
<\sh> apachelogger: I'm not uising it either, I'm using the functionality of my editor ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: getting the module accepted by the sysadmins isn't worth the trouble ;-)
 * Riddell reboots into testing mode
 * DaSkreech plays Riddell's theme song
<nixternal> apachelogger: I am only available Mon. - Fri. after 00:00 UTC
<nixternal> or 00:00 UTC or later
<apachelogger> that is 1:00 CET
 * apachelogger shudders
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png <-- further suggestions, please
<apachelogger> a|wen: make a shadow behind the kubuntu logo
<apachelogger> a|wen: I find the background gradient weird TBH
<apachelogger> *thinking*
<a|wen> apachelogger: the background gradient is bothering me as well
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ibexed ou now?
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/ try that combination
<DaSkreech> out even
<apachelogger> i.e. the current logo with that lightblue-to-almost-white background
<JontheEchidna> Fixed width is really annoying
<a|wen> apachelogger: oh ... i'll try to play with that combination
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: +1
<JontheEchidna> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/53
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 286858 ... it indeed seems to break for him
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286858 in kdegraphics "Gwenview destroys EXIF info when rotating images!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286858
 * apachelogger doesn't have the knowledge to triage that though
<DaSkreech> Can I rebuild the icon cache?
 * ScottK neither.
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we should close and send him to upstream? or leave the bug open and send him to upsream?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd say leave it open and send him upstream.
<ScottK> I'd also consider a release note for it since it eats data.
<JontheEchidna> OM NOM NOM NOM
 * DaSkreech nomnoms
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, we don't know for sure
<DaSkreech> All of my icons are the Ubuntu logo
<apachelogger> ScottK: it could just as well be that a lib didn't upgrade for him
<DaSkreech> well basically all icons indicating direction
<apachelogger> or some weirdness with the EXIF the camera writes
<apachelogger> could be all sorts of things AFAIK
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but better to warn than not, IMO.
<apachelogger> ScottK: could also cause bad promotion ... "kubuntu is willingly releasing dangerous software"
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's KDE4.  Duh.
<apachelogger> ScottK: right, according to distrowatch KDE 4.1 is a release candidate anyway ;-)
<glade88> I had an error. if I set openGL to "fallback", X would crash. so which binary should I point to while reporting a bug?
<glade88> openGL to "fallback" at system settings->desktop->advanced ^^^
<JontheEchidna> which drivers are you using?
<glade88> JontheEchidna: Xorg .. for onboard intel GPU
<JontheEchidna> probably the intel drivers then
<apachelogger> ScottK: I asked him to report at bko
<ScottK> Great.
<glade88> JontheEchidna: so this isnt much os a KDE bug but a driver glitch?
<JontheEchidna> probably, generally only the drivers can crash X
<glade88> JontheEchidna: hm. okay .. thanks :)
<jcastro> Any takers for Kubuntu openweek sessions?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> plenty of slots left!
<apachelogger> who did I poke last time you asked?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :)
 * apachelogger pokes^2 JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna didn't think of anything past "How to help Kubuntu"
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> Well, we could do a new spin on it introducing the Kubuntu ninjas and giving a more extensive bug triaging talk
<ScottK> a|wen: You may want to add http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=503687 to your list.
<ubottu> Debian bug 503687 in kicker "kicker won't hide immediately" [Normal,Open]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what would we talk about?
<JontheEchidna> uh, good questin
<JontheEchidna> our batsecrets
<ScottK> apachelogger: "Finally we have a release that upstream cares about"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh my james tiberus kirk!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: would anyone really care?
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: tying it into QA is always good
<apachelogger> ScottK: I don't get that one
<jcastro> Nightrose: an amarok wolf brigade session would be welcome!
<JontheEchidna> "Bug triaging the KDE/Kubuntu way"
<ScottK> apachelogger: For a long time upstream interest in KDE3.5 bugs has been relatively low because they were focused on KDE4.
<apachelogger> ScottK: true
<ScottK> So now we have KDE4 as out main release and so they are a lot more interested in our bugs.
<a|wen> ScottK: oh ... you haven't seen it in LP yet?
<Nightrose> jcastro: unfortunately I am swamped right now as university started again and bf is taking up lots of time so I doubt I can prepare something worthy and I don't know who else could do it  :/
<ScottK> a|wen: No.  Just saw the sarcasm in the Debian bug when they saw the revision number.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: markey or myri?
<jcastro> Nightrose: dang, ok, maybe next time
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... i'll keep a look at it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<JontheEchidna> Wednesday seems to be QA day
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: "Kubuntu - Reinventing QA" ;-)
<JontheEchidna> or, how to do proper QA with only 4 triagers :P
<apachelogger> QA is not just bug triage :P
<apachelogger> but there must be something about it, considering we can do pretty decent bug triage with only 4 triagers
<JontheEchidna> last time I checked there were about 3,000 open bug reports in malone regarding either kubuntu or kde
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu bugs tracks about 2,000 of the most relevant ones
 * JontheEchidna feels sorry for the gnome/general ubuntu triagers
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's the 4?
<apachelogger> Riddell: JontheEchidna, Arby, crimsun and me are currently most active
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: big shoulders?
<JontheEchidna> jcastro: could I have the 18.00 UTC time slot for Wednesday?
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png <-- should the kubuntu logo be darker?
<apachelogger> a|wen: use the offical kubuntu logo
<apachelogger> it blends better with the background
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: all the time-sensitive ones are scheduled, so feel free to edit the page and add what you want.
<apachelogger> a|wen: I can send you a SVG if you want
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: plenty of room so if you want to invade with tons of kubuntu topics I won't mind. :D
<JontheEchidna> Oh-kay!
<apachelogger> considering I find it
<a|wen> apachelogger: i found what was listed as the official one in the wiki ... but i suppose i shouldn
<a|wen> 't believe in that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KDE Release Handling - Rapid package deployment using ruby ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you gonna do that one?
<apachelogger> a|wen: no, we need a unified resource for that kind of stuff
<rgreening> +1 for apachelogger doing ruby tut
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am wondering if it was any interesting
<apachelogger> hm, or a general ruby tut ;-)
<rgreening> +++1
<rgreening> call it ruby tuesday
<rgreening> :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: just give me a link to a svg when you find it
<JontheEchidna> \o/ @ ruby tuesday
<apachelogger> what should I be covering in that tut?
<rgreening> very basic ruby scripting (must assume some former programming). focus on the syntax and best prectices
<rgreening> and I'kl show up
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> seeing as you taunt ruby in every conversation.. :P
<rgreening> s/taunt/flaunt
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> <3 batpaste
 * rgreening thinks pbuilder and pbuilder-hooks would be a worthy topic
<rgreening> *points at apachelogger
<ScottK> Titled "WTF is it on REVU if it won't even build"
<ScottK> or maybe not.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/countdown-banner-7.svg I can't find the logo only, so just remove the other stuff ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Seriously a talk on "How can I help on the development release if I'm not running it yet" about tools would be seriously useful I think.
<apachelogger> rgreening, JontheEchidna: maybe first a general ruby tut and then how we abuse ruby for KDE release deployment?
<JontheEchidna> sounds good to me, I'd attend both
<apachelogger> ScottK: there so many things to talk about
<ScottK> seb128 has his packaging army.  We have apachelogger's ruby scripts.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that topic is better for the developerweek though
<ScottK> Perhaps.  I can't keep track of the *weeks.
<apachelogger> there are only 2 :P
<Riddell> 3 if you could kubuntu tutorials days
<ScottK> Right.  One too many for my old tired brain.
<ScottK> OK.  Two too many.
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we have a countdown banner for today?
<apachelogger> only that thing: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is today?
<Riddell> that's the business
<Riddell> apachelogger: is this some philosphical question?
<rgreening> +1 apachelogger - re: ruby tut :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I usually wake up and wonder why today is today and not yesterday or even tomorrow, but that was not motivation for this question ... what makes the banner _for today_ and not _any day_?
<apachelogger> i.e. is something happening today?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ha ha Just saw your comment on the Obamabuntu thing
<apachelogger> rgreening: will have to think about that
<rgreening> :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png <-- are we getting closer?
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, very basic ruby scripting doesn't assume former programming :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm about to blog is the motivation for today
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, nice :)
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: I think that looks great
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> a lot better
<apachelogger> there is still something with the ibex though
<apachelogger> a|wen: please try the first color value I gave, it should differ enough from the botton while not differ too much from the rest
<a|wen> apachelogger: you mean the dark grey for the ibex?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger needs to think a bit more while getting some fresh air
<a|wen> apachelogger: relaod
<Riddell> hmm, wiki died
<JontheEchidna> hmm, how to handle bug 289930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289930 in kdebase-kde4 "Dophin crash when copying files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289930
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: triage it :P
<JontheEchidna> well, the user goes on to *not* report a crash
<a|wen> apachelogger: maybe the logo should be a bit smaller http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png vs. http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen2.png ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a|wen: please upload the svg, gotta fiddle a bit
<apachelogger> a|wen: smaller looks better btw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: goes on?
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png and http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.svg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: he says that dolphin always loses his folders and deletes his email
<JontheEchidna> and goes on about how users will resent it
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: he must report individual bugs for starts
<JontheEchidna> but do we want multiple bugs from him? :/
<JontheEchidna> seems pain-in-the-arse-ish
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, but we can't close this right away either ;-)
<apachelogger> take his reports apart one by one is easier
<apachelogger> he must explain what he means by delete his emails ... how does he notice, what emails, where are they stored, what mail application is he using it, how does he fetch mails, is there some pattern for this to happen, when does it happen, is it reproducible....
 * apachelogger can be a PITA as well :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<DaSkreech> What's the plans for the more interactive Ubiquiy map?
<DaSkreech> Marble? or just havin it zoom in on spots with lots of dots?
<JontheEchidna> python just got bindings for marble in 4.2 trunk, so maybe for jaunty we could have uberawesome marble integration?
<apachelogger> needs some magic dependencywise
<popey> Riddell: broken link on your blog post - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidIbex/Upgrade/Kubuntu should be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu I guess?
<Riddell> ta popey
<popey> np
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so are we gunna throw an intrepid ibex party like the haligaly hummawhatever party last year?
<JontheEchidna> that wallpaper rocked
<JontheEchidna> er, earlier this year
<JontheEchidna> last release
<apachelogger> well, back then I had a radio station :P
<popey> Riddell: will you be in "that" london for the release party?
<DaSkreech> MixMasta apachelogger
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png
 * apachelogger doesn't even get invited to release parties -.-
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> now I know what looked so weird about the pic
<a|wen> apachelogger: that shadow really gave some
<a|wen> apachelogger: what did?
<JontheEchidna> so I guess we should send a news story to dot.kde.org this time around
<apachelogger> a|wen: the shadow of the bottom thingy exceeds the natural border
<apachelogger> so essentially the bottom part of the pic has an outline shadow while the top part does not
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah ... that was actually on purpose; but that might have worked better with darker colors
<apachelogger> a|wen: no, looks weird eitherway, it is just unnatural ;-)
<rgreening> any reason why konq mime type rss+xml doesn't list akregator?
<a|wen> apachelogger: depends on the background around the image :P
<apachelogger> well, if the background is black there is no point in having a shadow anyway ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: haha ... i suppose you are in the process of changing it now?
<apachelogger> a|wen: yus
<apachelogger> node fiddeling
<apachelogger> I think that didn't go very wel
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll leave for some hours now ... but if you throw me the svg, i can look at it when i get back
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png
<apachelogger> does the shadow at the top look stronger than the one at the bottom?
<JontheEchidna> slightly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now?
<JontheEchidna> looks good
 * apachelogger thinks it is too weak at the top now :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think now I got it
 * apachelogger hates different background colors for one object
<Riddell> popey: no, I'll be busy doing release things from Edinburgh
<davmor2> Riddell: what size should kubuntu be at?
<Riddell> davmor2: desktop CDs are oversized if that's what you're talking about
<davmor2> ah yeap
<davmor2> damn
<Riddell> dvds are building then new desktop cds can be done
<Riddell> which might still be oversized depending on what the publisher picked up
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I'll assume that Direction buttons shuld not be Ubuntu logos ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: direction buttons?
<DaSkreech> back/forward before/after up/down
<Riddell> mm, no
<DaSkreech> They are all ubuntu logos in my install
<DaSkreech> It just started to annoy me yesterday
<smarter> Oo
<Riddell> DaSkreech: screenshot?
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.svg
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: wrong icon set?
<DaSkreech> paste.ubuntu should have file/image upload ;-(
<smarter> http://pix.nofrag.com
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> we should make paste.kubuntu.org using rails :P
<apachelogger> <3 rails
<apachelogger> anyone with amarok1 around?
<DaSkreech> http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buntubuttonswh0.png
<smarter> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> smarter: can you please change the icon setting and tell me what it would write to amarokrc?
<smarter> DaSkreech: that is definitely strange
<smarter> apachelogger: 'k
<DaSkreech> Anwhere there is a button tha indicates direction thats what it looks like
<DaSkreech> the Enter URL button in konqueror is that
<DaSkreech> sinceit's a little go button
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that's buts
<Riddell> nuts
<DaSkreech> It's in every app too
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: wrong icon set!
<apachelogger> change to oxygen
<DaSkreech> I knwo it should be blue! and Gearish...
<DaSkreech> >_>
<apachelogger> the one you use doesn't support the icon spec properly
<DaSkreech> Whee :)
 * jussi01 feels like griping... :(
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> Unless it's on topic :)
<jussi01> DaSkreech: hehe
<jussi01> Just want kubuntu to have the bbc plugin also - really dont want to install totem...
<smarter> apachelogger: by changing the icon setting you mean, unticking "use a personnalized icon theme"(or whatever it's called in en_US?)
<DaSkreech> I seem to recall an explicit conversation (on konversation!) about dragonplayer supporting BBC
<apachelogger> smarter: yus, but forget about it
<apachelogger> a amarok dood already told me
<smarter> doh
<apachelogger> suggestions about bug 289704 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289704 in amarok "No icon in Amarok (Intrepid)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289704
<jussi01> DaSkreech: err, but does it? in the same way as the totem plugin?
 * DaSkreech points at someone else. I have no clue. I podcast the BBC stuff I care about
<smarter> apachelogger: blame gnome :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I tend to blame 3rd party repos
<apachelogger> that shouldn't be related to gnome at all
<DaSkreech> Thanks apachelogger. Don't know why I forgot that my Icons were set in Badger and haven't been changed since. Damn Linux robustness
<apachelogger> while he has set gnome as icon set for KDE, that wouldn't apply for Amarok unless the amarok-icon-theme is unticked
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: lol, I am planing on removing that without asking users :P
<DaSkreech> LInux Robustness? :)
<apachelogger> all kdeglobals from < 4.0 will be eaten by almighty kconf_update to get rid of old icon set
<apachelogger> Oxygen everywhere! \o/
 * apachelogger thinks that is abuse of power 
<DaSkreech> Well a natural consequence of large amounts of oxygen is lots of flames :)
<apachelogger> very true
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 182521 sounds more like a support request, wouldn't you agree?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182521 in meta-kde4 "kde 4.0 missing sound" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182521
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, I am going to convert to question
<apachelogger> never did that :D
<JontheEchidna> I've done it once I think
<apachelogger> woah that is slow :P
<apachelogger> but fancy
<rgreening> ~twitter update Kubuntu ISO testing...
<kubotu> status updated
<jjesse> really?  we reallly need twitter status updates?
<DaSkreech> Jaiku! :)
<rgreening> :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: ping :)
<tyler_> hi
<tyler_> I have a resizing problem with konsole in Kubuntu intrepid
<tyler_> I'm using KDE 4.1.2 from intrepid repository
<tyler_> konsole doesn't remember the size I give it and so on every start it appears almost maximized
<JontheEchidna> tyler_: that's bug 279190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279190 in kdebase "konsole, regression size" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279190
<tyler_> perfect
<tyler_> sorry I didn't check in launchpad before, didn't have the time to
<tyler_> hope they'll fix it soon
<tyler_> good bye
<JontheEchidna> ugh, a patch
<JontheEchidna> there was a proper upstream fix too
<ScottK> How long until 4.1.3?
<JontheEchidna> ...which was released after we patched around it
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: uh, early next month I think
<ScottK> How early?  Next month is not far away.
<JontheEchidna> tagged in 2 days
<JontheEchidna> released the 5th
 * rgreening can't wait to build 4.1.3
<ScottK> No point in upoading the patch to -proposed too.
<rgreening> let me know what I can do with 4.1.3 to get it ready when the time is here...
<JontheEchidna> I'll target that konsole bug for intrepid-updates, and assign it to myself so that we don't forget to remove that patch
<ScottK> It's probably be handy to start seeing what patches we can drop for 4.1.3.  When I'm doing a new upstream of a package with lots of patches, that seems to take the most time.
<taupter_nb> A good patch to be included would be that taskbar grouping fix (taskbar doesn't group similar apps in kde4.1.*)
<taupter_nb> Such patch is very useful to the composite-impaired users.
<sebas> That's a far too large and complicated thing to include
<sebas> Besides, 4.1.3 is a bugfix release, no new features
<ScottK> The goal now is dropping patches, not adding htem.
 * sebas just wanted to prevent people from backporting unfinished code
<taupter_nb> Is it only my impression or Adept got worse? I cannot make sense of all those context-tags, and I can't disable them.
<taupter_nb> (the UI doesn't react when I try to)
<taupter_nb> The kpackage package is broken here,
<JontheEchidna> the tags were there in adept2 as well
<JontheEchidna> I never use them thogh
<taupter_nb> JontheEchidna: They just pop, and just as I try to not use them, they seem to procreate faster. :D
<JontheEchidna> that's because as you search for stuff some tags wouldn't have any results, so they are removed from the list of available ones
<taupter_nb> There's a bug when sorting of the results, too.
<taupter_nb> As much as I want it, I cannot make it organize packages alfabetically, they group from a to z, then a to z again, then again... Pretty anoying.
<taupter_nb> But overall I'm really impressed with how good Kubuntu 8.10 is becoming. 8-O
<jjesse> i would just like to say 8.10 is rocking on my dell mini you guys are awesome
<ArkoldThos> :)
<jordoex> my one problem with 8.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-power-manager/+bug/290007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290007 in guidance-power-manager "Close lid to reliably turn off screen (kde)" [Undecided,New]
 * ScottK quits reading brainstorm before the depression gets too bad.
 * rgreening renames brainstorm to brainfart
<apachelogger> brainfart \o/
<DaSkreech> a flap of a butterfly's wing causes a storm
 * rgreening bows.... *ty. I'll be here all night*
 * rgreening patiently waiting for desktop iso's to appear...
<DaSkreech> or the combined focused farts of input from AC on the web
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> http://lameduck.codeweavers.com/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<jjesse> i thought we were going to hire a developr for kubuntu badsed on donations?
 * jjesse ducks
<apachelogger> donations \o/
<apachelogger> bounty work seems like an option as well
<jjesse> hey i read it on brainstorm so it has to be true
<Riddell> DVDs are up for testing!
 * rgreening queues the spaghetti western music for the bounty hunter entrance
<rgreening> cool.
 * apachelogger notes that downloading a DVD would take fairly long, so he makes his server busy with the DVD, the workstation with the alternate CD and takes his laptop to bed :P
<apachelogger> bed \o/
<Riddell> hmm, wait, the DVDs aren't up yet
<jjesse> intersting when i do a fresh install of intrepid beta vmware tells me the version is 7.10 or lower
 * apachelogger is wondering what to do with the free bandwith
 * rgreening wonders when we start making Blu-Ray images
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> not for a couple of decades
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> well, I think most other distros do deployment with DVDs nowadays
<apachelogger> seems more sensible anyway, then I wouldn't have to blame OOo for our space problems all the time ;-)
<rgreening> heh. We need to get bdiff for our packages.
 * rgreening wonders how hard that would be to integrate
<rgreening> I remember using it with Gentoo
<rgreening> saved a lot of download time
<rgreening> Riddell: so, you lose the DVD's? :)
<ryanakca> rgreening: bdiff?
<rgreening> binary diff
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> dpkg should implement file based versioning
<apachelogger> like conary does
<ryanakca> ah...
<apachelogger> everything else is pimping the hooks
 * rgreening thinks "at least its not pimping for hookers
<apachelogger> comes down to the same anyway
<apachelogger> kubotu: facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/12] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/12] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds". [7/12] apachelogger loves to pimp his hookers
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> true
<Riddell> ScottK: installing firefox does install libbonoboui2-0, not sure why though since I can then remove it without problem
 * rgreening needs a faster lappy.... running only one vm install at a time.. what a waste of time...
<Riddell> recommends of something presumably
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about sand
<kubotu> [2/12] rgreening buries head in sand
<apachelogger> rgreening: get yourself a serva
<apachelogger> with the all fancy Sun xVM stuff
<apachelogger> then run mutliple instances of Kubuntu, that would certainly be most helpful with bug triage
<apachelogger> and backporting and CD testing
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen-knome.svg knome also put some love into it
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'm thinking about it....
<rgreening> apachelogger: though I love my portability with lappy...
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-810-ibex.png http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen.png
<apachelogger> I think we made a bit of progress today ;-)
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, you can keep the laptop
<apachelogger> but hook it up to a fancy network with fancy virtual servers
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I hotlink to kollide for the kubuntu.org story?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah, attach to the story
<apachelogger> I am not sure if we shouldn't make it smaller though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/53
<JontheEchidna> if it was shorter it would look like the "intel inside" stickers
<JontheEchidna> y'know, the pentium logos
<a|wen> hi again :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: is http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu-810-ibex-oxygen-knome.svg the most uptodate file we have?
 * DaSkreech snots at knome
<a|wen> apachelogger: it looks really great :)
<JontheEchidna> we need an updated adept picture before the 30th
<apachelogger> a|wen: yes, mos recent file that is
<apachelogger> *most
<a|wen> apachelogger: i think we can be satisfied with it
<apachelogger> +1
<a|wen> ScottK: regarding http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=503687 ... i think it is because he has got kde 3.5.9 mixed in with 3.5.10; it has worked fine for me
<ubottu> Debian bug 503687 in kicker "kicker won't hide immediately" [Normal,Open]
<rgreening> kicker hiding was always buggy
<rgreening> upstream?
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  And he did an 'upgrade' from Kubuntu to Debian so it's an unsupported use case anyway.
<a|wen> ScottK: "downgrading not supported" :)
<ScottK> So if he shows up on Launchpad you can invalid the bug straight out.
<a|wen> i'll keep an eye open
<Arby> does bug 259030 sound like something that could be caused by the display rules file that was being discussed earlier today?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259030 in kdepim "Akregator does not remember its size after closing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259030
<Arby> what's the right action if a bug is reported fixed upstream but the fix is only available in trunk?
<Arby> do we have to wait until the fix reaches kubuntu to close the bug?
<Arby> would it work to mark the upstream task as fix committed, to make it easier to find later?
<a|wen> Arby: depends on how critical the bug is ... normally yes; unless the changes are added directly as a patch to the current package
<Arby> a|wen: yes to which part? bug 286596 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286596 in kdepim "Delete articles older than X days for default archive settings not remembered" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286596
<DaSkreech> Anyone have Ubuntu Ibex ?
<a|wen> Arby: the bug is kept open until it is fixed in kubuntu ... either by the upstream version reaching us; or by patching
<Arby> ok thanks, that's what I wanted to know.
<a|wen> DaSkreech: as in not kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Arby: poke upstream to consider backporting
<DaSkreech> Can you open nautilus and right click on a directory look in properties and tell me if there is an Open With option?
<DaSkreech>  a|wen: yes
<a|wen> DaSkreech: then no
<apachelogger> Arby: as a matter of fact it might be backbported but the KDE bug wasn't CCed so you might want to check websvn before
<Arby> apachelogger: are they usually receptive to that? I don't feel like being shot
 * Arby looks at websvn
 * a|wen considers DaSkreech question to be a bit off-target in this particular channel
<apachelogger> Arby: if a backport makes sense...
<DaSkreech> It is :)
<apachelogger> Arby: you could also be extra nice and dump them a patch for branches/KDE/4.1 ;-)
<Arby> that might not be a bad idea :)
<Arby> apachelogger: does that look like the right thing to you http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=873560 ?
<rgreening> Anyone else have issues with suspend to ram with wired and resume without wired causing networkmanager having to restart to work? possible necessary module unload/reload required pre/post resume.. thoughts?
<Arby> it does to me
<apachelogger> Arby: seems so
<apachelogger> mark the launchpad bug as fix commited and set the milestone to intrepid-updates
<apachelogger> we will pull it in with 4.1.3
<Arby> ok
<Arby> when are we doing 4.1.3 btw. I thought it was due soon
<Arby> end of this week it seems
 * Arby remembers to read the schedule :)
<Riddell> DVDs are up!
<rgreening> for real this time :P
<rgreening> hehe
<DaSkreech> Great
<DaSkreech> reain
<DaSkreech> might as well not have sound
<Arby> what dbg packages do I need to fill in the gaps on bug 288943?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288943 in kdepim "Crash when cancel deleting a task" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288943
<Arby> already got kdepim-dbg
<rgreening> Riddell: so I been looking for the DVD's.. can you confirm the dir?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20081027.1/
<Riddell> rgreening:
<Arby> is there any point in forwarding kde3.5.10 bugs upstream?
<Arby> i.e. is there any intent to do a 3.5.11 at any point.
<rgreening> ok. ty.
<a|wen> Arby: the last i heard was that it was neither decided nor discarded
<Arby> a|wen: thanks, I'll file it then. If it gets closed it gets closed
<a|wen> Arby: if it is regressions from 3.5.9 or more serious please consider adding the kde3.5.10 tag ... i keep an eye on that list
<Arby> a|wen: could you have a look and see if bug 288145 seems the same as kde bug 170669 to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288145 in kdepim "Kontact SIGSERVs after upgrade to KDE 3.5.10 when opening calendar after new mail has been received" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288145
<ubottu> KDE bug 170669 in general "kontact crashes when clicking on calendar" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170669
<Arby> a|wen: it's (another) kontact crash
<ScottK> a|wen - "King of Kontact Crashes"
<a|wen> Arby: it looks like bug 288145 is the same as bug 286905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288145 in kdepim "Kontact SIGSERVs after upgrade to KDE 3.5.10 when opening calendar after new mail has been received" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286905 in kdepim "contact crash in calendar after update kde 3.5.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286905
 * Arby looks
<Arby> I'll mark 288145 as a dupe then
<a|wen> Arby: thay changed some of the internal calendar drawing/logic to be event based for improved performancei've , tried figuring out wth goes wrong ... but the event based nature makes debugging very annoying as all the traces isn't really related to the real problem
<a|wen> s/thay/they/
<Arby> that sounds .... inconvenient
<Arby> traces not related to the problem that is
<taupter_nb> O hai. libplasma-dev is uninstalable
<Riddell> desktop CDs are up!
<taupter_nb> Riddell: Are these final?
<Riddell> they are candidates
<Riddell> they need testing
<taupter_nb> Riddell: Oh. Daily builds.
<taupter_nb> Riddell: Hey, libplasma-dev is uninstalable. libplasma2 exists but libplasma2-dev doesn't. Is it of concern? :)
<Riddell> libplasma-dev installs here
<echidnaman> installs fine here too
<taupter_nb> Riddell: I upgraded a hardy amd64, it doesn't install here. Maybe I should try a clean install?
<Riddell> maybe you should see why it doesn't install
<taupter_nb> Riddell: It complains about a kdelibs5 >=4.1.2 dependency.
<taupter_nb> kdelibs5-dev
<taupter_nb> Oh a mix of old packages here. Didn't upgrade cleanly. :)
<KDesk> Hi, has Kubunut 8.10 backports from KDE 4.2 to 4.1?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It will after 4.2.0 is released.
<ScottK-laptop> Help.
<ScottK-laptop> I lost the desktop effect where if I put the cursor in the corner it shows me all the open windows.
<ScottK-laptop> How do I get that back?
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: That's the present windows effect
<ScottK-laptop> Then why did it stop working?
<ScottK-laptop> I must have turned something off.
<KDesk> ScottK: I mean if the packages in kubuntu have backported bugs or futures that will have kde 4.2. Like opensuse does with kde.
<jtechidna> KDesk: we backported tooltips for the taskmanager
<ScottK-laptop> We backported a few features, but that's done.
<KDesk> jtechidna: Ah, the tooltips are back! :-)
<ScottK-laptop> I'm testing upgrades by having my not very technical 14 year old daughter upgrade their computer.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: We'll continue to update Intrepid with 4.1.x releases as they come with separate backports of 4.2.x for the adeventurous in intrepid-backports.
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop:  That sounds good :-)
<ScottK-laptop> echidnaman: So how do I get my effects back?
<echidnaman> uh
<rgreening> fav/sys-settings/desktop/all effects/present windows
<echidnaman> maybe toggle the Enable desktop effects button and hit apply and see if that works?
<rgreening> tick it and check th eoptions (the wrench) to see the activation key
<ScottK-laptop> Gurr.  I'd unchecked effects somehow.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening and echidnaman: Thanks.
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> work?
<rgreening> oh.. I see
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> "no effects for you.. come back 1 year"
<ScottK-laptop> Upgrade is going really slowly.  145kB/s.
<ScottK-laptop> This is on wired.
<ScottK-laptop> I suspect the data center is starting to get hammered for the release.
<ScottK-laptop> I did one of these on release day for Gutsy that took 12 hours just to download the updates.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Did you do the upgrade instructions?
<ScottK-laptop> Whoever did them did a good job.
<JontheEchidna> nope
<ScottK-laptop> My daughter got the upgrade kicked off.
<JontheEchidna> I think Riddell did 'em
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, intrepid hasn't offically released yet, have they?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: No.  It's still RC.
<NCommander> for another day
<ScottK-laptop> Uhh.  Three.
<ScottK-laptop> Release is on Thursday.
<JontheEchidna> 2 after midnight
<ScottK-laptop> Well exactly when on Thursday is always a matter of speculation.
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<NCommander> Release schedule says the 30th
<NCommander> Did it get pushed back a day?
<ScottK-laptop> It was always Thursday
<NCommander> What if Thursday was in November? (just as a question)
<ScottK-laptop> They'd have picked a different week.
<NCommander> I see
<NCommander> so why Thusday?
<ScottK-laptop> Note the Feisty is already past support.  We're releasing later in the month than we did then.
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.
<ScottK-laptop> My guess is to give most of a work week to get CD images right, but have a little wiggle room on the week if there's a disaster.
<NCommander> i.e., langpacks
<JontheEchidna> then slangsek goes into hyper-no-sleep-coffee mode
<ScottK-laptop> That was merely sporting.  Not a disaster.
<NCommander> I guess thats why he's so high strung towards release week
<ScottK-laptop> Even with all the last minute Universe stuff I allowed to be shoved in we missed the original deadline by less than an hour.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-28
<Riddell> hugs to rgreening and a|wen for testing!
<Riddell> and whoever adder1972 is
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: My 14 year old daughter is doing a dist-upgrade test for us.
<Riddell> hugs to ScottK-laptop's daughter!
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: She could follow the instructions just fine and she's not very technical.
<rgreening> np. still doing more.. just waiting fer dl to complete on DVD and CD
<rgreening> gj Riddell on the clear/concide docs
 * a|wen hugs rgreening, Riddell, ScottK-laptop's daughter :)
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: You stay away from my daughter.
 * ScottK-laptop doesn't allow that sort of thing.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
 * a|wen is scout troop leader for kids that age ... they deserve a hug when they do something good :P
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: and dist-upgrade testing surely is in that category :)
<ScottK-laptop> That's abusive parenting.  Different issue.
<a|wen> haha
<ScottK-laptop> If launchpad is serving unsigned .dsc files, that's a problem, right?
<ScottK-laptop> Someone tell me if they see a gpg signature on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/spamassassin/3.1.3-1ubuntu1~dapper1/+files/spamassassin_3.1.3-1ubuntu1~dapper1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> that looks pretty much like plaintext to me
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<a|wen> at least it is sent over a SSL connection with proper certificates
<ScottK-laptop> Actually it isn't.
<ScottK-laptop> That link will redirect to launchpadlibrarian which is http.
<a|wen> oh ... that's bad then
 * a|wen thinks he should be notified by that by kate
<a|wen> hmm; opening a http link from konversation doesn't work on a fresh 8.10 install ... after installing firefox opening links now works (they open in firefox)
<Riddell> how strange
<a|wen> Riddell: seems ScottK know it as well, bug 271598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271598 in kubuntu-default-settings "In KDE4 Konversation, clicking on URL does not open Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271598
 * NCommander needs someone to beat me
<NCommander> I broke KDE on lpia :-/
<NCommander> ScottK, you floating around
<NCommander> wait
<NCommander> WOOO
<txwikinger2> Where die the cube effect go?
<txwikinger2> did
<NCommander> I'm not responsible for the kde4bindings FTBFS!
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger2: patch was causing regressions so it was reverted
<txwikinger2> Ah
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, well, at least I determined I didn't break the lpia KDE (Soyuz did that on its own)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * Hobbsee glares at the uni
<txwikinger2> What's wrong with the Uni?
<Hobbsee> looks like they've put in a harder firewall
<Hobbsee> looks like they're only allowing 80, 443, and 22 only inside uni
<txwikinger2> A firewall is just an invitation for circumvention
<Hobbsee> that's true
<a|wen> Hobbsee: ssh -D is your friend then
<Hobbsee> but I can't even ping outside the uni...
<txwikinger> well.. stopping ping is easy
<Hobbsee> a|wen: how exactly do I use that?
<a|wen> Hobbsee: "ssh -D 8080 example.com" ... you now have a socks proxy on localhost:8080 through your ssh-connection
<txwikinger> you can also an ajax ssh aplication
<txwikinger> run
<Hobbsee> a|wen: but, what port do i use to get into the example?
<txwikinger> the one that goes through the Uni proxy
<Hobbsee> so 80 or 443.  right.
<txwikinger> Or are you saying that they allow no surfing outside the uni anymore?
<a|wen> Hobbsee: start by issuing the command (replacing example.com with whatever your server outside uni is called) ... now open interned settings, tick socks proxy and write "localhost:8080"
<a|wen> s/interned/internet/
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: they only do on 80 and 443.
<a|wen> Hobbsee: oh ... the ssh -D only solves your problem if port 22 is open
<Hobbsee> a|wen: that's what I thought.
<txwikinger> Well, you need to have a server outside that runs sshd on port 80
<txwikinger> or 443
<txwikinger> that's how I did it before
<txwikinger> or that has a firewall that does the reverse translation
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: do i need to do anything special if i put it on 443?
<txwikinger> No
<txwikinger> You can configure sshd on any port
<txwikinger> As usual, only root can allocate ports <1000
<txwikinger> but that is the same as 22
<Hobbsee> still no dice.
<Hobbsee> debug1: Connecting to hobbsee.com [64.62.190.244] port 443.
<txwikinger> what is running on that port on hobbsee.com?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: sshd, it should be.
<txwikinger> and you do ssh -p 443 <username>@hobbsee.com ?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: yes
<txwikinger> well.. that should usually work
<Hobbsee> that's what I would have thought.
<a|wen> Hobbsee: you changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config and not /etc/ssh/ssh_config right?
<Hobbsee> a|wen: yes.
<txwikinger> and restarted it
<Hobbsee> yees
<txwikinger> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> oh, i suck.
<txwikinger> Am I allowed to test it with my sniffer on?
 * txwikinger does not ping other peoples machines without permission
 * Hobbsee pokes a hole in the firewall
<Hobbsee> i win.  Thanks guys!
<txwikinger> you are welcome
<Hobbsee> so I can tunnel over 443.
<Hobbsee> ahhh, nice konversation :)
<a|wen> no problem
<Hobbsee> for future reference, sudo ssh -p443  -fND 3456 user@host.com works.
<a|wen> :)
 * Hobbsee has an evil thought
<Hobbsee> now that i've proxied out...perhaps time to rsync the iso's again?  :)
<txwikinger> Hehe
<a|wen> remember it should be the dvd iso ;)
<NCommander> how goes things Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> NCommander: well, now thta i've managed to poke a hole thru the arcane uni firewall, which has got even *more* restricted before, pretty good.
<a|wen> no more testing for me now ... goodnight everyone
<rgreening> nite
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> o/ rgreening
<rgreening> 'lo
<rgreening> :P
<txwikinger> why :p?
<rgreening> no reason. just being funny ..
<txwikinger> Ah :)
<rgreening> \o
 * rgreening is giving his hard drive a workout installing/testing these iso's
<Riddell> anyone got any windows machines?  wubi needs testing
 * txwikinger wonders what a windows machine is :)
 * txwikinger has only one laptop atm
 * rgreening windows free since '93
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> Where is MooDoo when you need him
<txwikinger> probably sleeping
<rgreening> 2.7 of 3.6 Gig dl of DVD...
 * txwikinger does not even try that
<rgreening> lol
<txwikinger> I have only 50kB/s atm
<rgreening> 8Mbps at home (Cable Internet)
<txwikinger> It is cable here too
<txwikinger> 500kbps or so
<txwikinger> I need to get my own place again :D
<rgreening> I'm gettin 300-400KB on the DVD
<txwikinger> I think you can get mobile Internet here with 2Mbps
<rgreening> that not bad
<txwikinger> and fixed up to 18Mbps or so
<nixternal> oi, got a presentation on saturday introducing ibex to chicago...there is a lot of info on Ubuntu 8.10, but not for Kubuntu 8.10
<nixternal> GNOME does much better marketing oriented release notes than KDE does I noticed
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> we need writers/marketing doods
<nixternal> I am one of the writers, but I think the marketing people control the release notes
<nixternal> remember, devs != marketers...that's the problem with FLOSS
 * rgreening should have said weneed ""more""
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> "Ubuntu Cruft Cleaner - Now 98% more efficient"
<vorian> my head asplode
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening still testing iso's... iso sore...
 * ScottK-laptop finally got the kid's computer booted in Intrepid.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks NCommander.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I highly recommend you never turn that machine off :-P
<ScottK-laptop> Of course I had to cannabalize the LCD monitor from my wife's computer to do it.
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, well never ship a new kernel and I'll never reboot it.
<ScottK-laptop> So I cranked the resolution down.  Now I'll switch back.
<NCommander> rofl
<ScottK-laptop> You promised me a boot option to fix this ....
<NCommander> possible
<NCommander> I don't know of any offhand
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well I either plugged the monitor back in or bent a bunch of pins.  I'll know in a minute
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: There's a BIOS option for hard disk pre-delay.  Does cranking that up help here?
<ScottK-laptop> And how is it usplash knows enough to determine the right display mode, but X doesn't?
<ScottK-laptop> It's back to display out of range again after the reboot.
 * ScottK-laptop reads man xrandr
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh
<ScottK-laptop> xrandr only works when you're in the running X session.
 * ScottK-laptop is running short on ideas.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Monitor specs say Max Resolution - 1600 x 1200 / 75 Hz
<NCommander> ScottK, it reads it from a config file
<NCommander> ScottK, you might need to manually hack your xorg file
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.
<ScottK-laptop> But I don wanna
<ScottK-laptop> Once it boots again I'll look through the old ones and see if anything seems appealing.
 * NCommander nods
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: boot into safe mode, go into system settings, and then advanced, and then services...uncheck that randr crap
<NCommander> You probably need to set the resolution
<nixternal> that fixed my issues this week
<nixternal> krandr == shit
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: What did you install instead?
<nixternal> I just disabled randr monitor checking in system settings and my monitor came back to life
<rgreening> intel vid cards rule in Linux
<nixternal> that they do :)
<rgreening> never an issuew 4 me
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: That's what I've got.
<nixternal> I had one, but that was a krandr issue
<rgreening> bizarre
<rgreening> amy xorg error
<nixternal> krandr couldn't configure itself to save its own ass
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: I can't get into a kdm session to do that without switching monitors.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: I've been throught reconfiguring
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: you can't even set a bogus modeline in xorg.conf to let you in?
<rgreening> oh, is it a855 gm or older?
<ScottK-laptop> D945
<rgreening> hmm.. should auto fine
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: grep 'kcmrandrrc_display_applyonstartup' ~/.kde/share/config
<nixternal> does it return true or false?
<ScottK-laptop> Auto's fine with the LCD off my wife's computer.  Not with the monitor that's normally on it.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Will check
<rgreening> oh..nthatd edid
<nixternal> yowsers, what does that say? :)
<rgreening> thats edid probing. disable it
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: False
<nixternal> hrmm
<rgreening> Tomb Raider Anniversary rox... oh Laura...
<ScottK-laptop> Well none of the old xorg.conf's laying around do anything other than specif keyboard.
<ScottK-laptop> specif/specify
<nixternal> see if the kcmrandrrc [Screen...] lines are commented out in ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<nixternal> it is one of them damn randr settings..has to be
<nixternal> mine are commented out in startupconfig....if that doesn't help, then boot up with the lcd and then try disabling that setting in system settings (re: my blog for details as well)
<ScottK-laptop> those are all commented out
 * nixternal crashes
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> ooh, ScottK-laptop try killing kded4 and then trying
<ScottK-laptop> Switching to the LCD now.
<nixternal> oh :)
<nixternal> alrighty, good luck on that...I am going to bed...have a stupid awards banquet to go to tomorrow night
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.
<ScottK-laptop> Sleep is for the weak.
<rgreening> 42in Laura Croft oh my
<nixternal> that it is, and I am damn weak
<Greenery> did kubuntu update their xv video driver recently? cause when i play video on dragon player, it show black spots all over it
<davmor2> Riddell: you know the wubi install that failed was that on you intel gfx system?
<Riddell> davmor2: no, ati machine
<Riddell> davmor2: have you tried it?
<Riddell> davmor2: it's very likely down to the lack of disk space, but I need someone to confirm that
<Riddell> nixternal: lastfm tells me you're listening to severed fifth :)
<Riddell> kwwii: seen http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=88 ?
<kwwii> Riddell: that is somewhat silly
<kwwii> picking certain icons which just so happen to fit is not reality either
<kwwii> and how many large tango icons are there? and why are they not in the same theme?
<kwwii> I could go on and on
<kwwii> seems like andreas is trying to justify his fear away
<nixternal> Riddell: always listening to severed fifth :)
<nixternal> just updated rockbox on my sansa, uploading my new tunes...getting ready for a busy day at work
<seele> hmm.. can you guys start gwenview by clicking on an icon?
<seele> "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/gwenview'"
<seele> it looks like gwenview is in /usr/bin/
<Nightrose> jcastro: http://pastebin.com/m46404696 <- wanted to give gwibber a try :/
<rgreening> lol. no svg
<rgreening> ~topic
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help topic'
<rgreening> kubotu: help topic
<kubotu> topic add(at)|prepend|del(ete)|replace|sep(arator)|learn|restore|clear|set|undo: manipulate the topic of the current channel; use topic <#channel> <command> for private addressing
<rgreening> ~topic set "Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 2 days left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all"
<kubotu> rgreening, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<rgreening> dam
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Riddell/apachelogger... I though someone said we weren't elitist .. lol
<rgreening> :)
 * Hobbsee wonders what was wrong with /topic
<ScottK> rgreening: That's just the bot discriminating.  You can change it as Hobbsee says.
<rgreening> oh. lol
* rgreening changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: set "Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 2 days left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all"
<rgreening> ah-hah
<rgreening> ty.
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Now, in return, please fix my kernel problems ...
 * rgreening hugs hobbsee
 * rgreening slaps ScottK
 * rgreening ducks
<rgreening> ScottK: what kernel prob
<ScottK-laptop> Fortunately I'm over here.
<rgreening> codeweavers is taking a pounding today...
<echidnaman> This is my kernel problem: bug 267295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267295 in linux "2.6.27-2.3 fails to boot on Compaq Presario S6010V: " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267295
<rgreening> looking..
<ScottK-laptop> Mine is Bug 290153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290153 in linux-meta "Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt (with Jmicron ATA controller)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290153
<ScottK-laptop> Looks like I put it on the wrong package though.
 * Hobbsee hugs rgreening back :)
<rgreening> o/
<usr> Hi! I am at Kubuntu 8.10 RC+, and I remember that in the Kubuntu wiki was wrote: Kubuntu 8.10 will come with KPackageKit, but it comes with Adept. Why?
<JontheEchidna> usr: nobody said it would come with kpackagekit, at most it was said that we would look in to using it
<ScottK-laptop> IIRC it's available if one wants it.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's true too
<usr> ok, JontheEchidna. Thank you :-)
<mornfall> usr: Ah, you have mailed me right?
<usr> yes, mornfall
<ScottK-laptop> .kde only gets touched if a user has logged in, so if I'm going to revert to Hardy, the only user that's screwed is the one I've used, right?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: your bug. could be a pci routing issue. have you tried moving the card to a different slot or enabling some of the apic/pci work-arounds...simply disabling the pci card seems to point in that direction. especially the preempt crash line. If the pci code is hung up, preemp could crash (I think)
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: should be correct. yep
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<rgreening> np. looking at your bug now...
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<mornfall> usr: Well, to reply here -- I'm not interested in PackageKit. I find it to be fundamentally flawed and I don't want to throw any time on it.
<mornfall> Yes, people are trying to come up with ways to make things like searching through slow, crappy dbus interfaces work, but that's something I'd just rather avoid.
 * rgreening hugs mornfall * thanks for all the work on Adept * +++++mornfall
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 2 days left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all"
<jjesse> well tell me how you really feel about it :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders how "set" got in the chan topic
 * rgreening hides...
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: my fault
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> diff between ~topic and /topic... never removed the "set" from ~topic command
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: did this only happen once? or every boot?
<ScottK-laptop> Every boot
<ScottK-laptop> Except if I boot a hardy live CD, it's fine
<ScottK-laptop> Intrepid live CD has the same problem.
<rgreening> strange brew indeed
<ScottK-laptop> yeah.
<rgreening> is it a SATA I or II drive
<rgreening> do you have raid or lvm or encryption? or just regular ext3
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<ScottK-laptop> SATA I I'm pretty sure (it's ~almost 2 years old.
<ScottK-laptop> Regular ext3
<rgreening> lots seem to have the issue, but all with lvm/raid
<usr> ok, mornfall: thank you you for your answer. Adept 2.0 was slow, but 3.0 is very good, their search filter is very fast. Now it is even faster than synaptic. I think that you are doing a great work with Adept 3.0.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: If you remember the Intel boards that wouldn't work in Linux for a while because Intel planned to ship with no ATA at all and slapped a Jmicron ATA controller on at the last minute?
<ScottK-laptop> This is one of those.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> check the old hardy kernel and see if a patch existed for it. maybe it wasn't applied for the new tree... and should be
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Got network.
<ScottK-laptop> Actually it was an issue back in Gutsy, IIRC.  In Hardy it's fine.
<usr> mornfall: thank yo
<usr> 	
<usr> thanks for giving us a better alternative to synaptic
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I wonder if jmicron module isn't in initramfs. can you see if it is?
<mornfall> Glad to be of help.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: or isn't loading...
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: It's the SATA one it can't find.
<ScottK-laptop> It's a timing issue somehow because if I wait a minute or two and exit initramfs, the boot is fine.
<rgreening> yeah, cause something is probing and forcing the right module ot load. might need to force it manually/sooner... or add a rootdelay
<ScottK-laptop> OK. If rootdelay does what it sounds like, that sounds workable.
<rgreening> try rootdelay=40 on kernel line
<rgreening> from bug 278176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278176 in mdadm "Intrepid ubuntu server won't boot RAID1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278176
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: maybe we should add rootdelay to the failsafe kernel line for future...
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<rgreening> let me know if it works...
<ScottK-laptop> I'd appreciate it if a German speaker would look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11004 and see if maybe it's relevant to my problem.
<ScottK-laptop> It's been a long time since I had to look at menu.lst
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I looked over that bug... I didn't see anything that stood out...
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Thanks.  It was one of the very few hits on D945
<rgreening> but I dun speak it... just looked for the commands, errors and other english bits to decipher...
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK-laptop> So where do I put rootdelay?
<rgreening> rebooting?
<rgreening> ah, on the kernel line. try before the quiet
<ScottK-laptop> OK
 * rgreening crosses fingers
 * ScottK-laptop reboots
<ScottK-laptop> Nope
<rgreening> dam
<rgreening> I even crossed my toes
<rgreening> and eyes
<rgreening> :)
 * ScottK-laptop will try 300 just to see if the idea is feasible.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> go spartans go...
<ScottK-laptop> Got network automatically on that boot, so that problem is solved.
<rgreening> 30 worked?
<rgreening> 300?
<rgreening> if so, try 60. I think that was one of the suggestions in that bug I ref'd
<ScottK-laptop> Waiting now.
<ScottK-laptop> BIOS takes a LONG time on this box.
<rgreening> brb
<ScottK-laptop> Intel D945 was not a good choice.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: 300 worked
 * ScottK-laptop tries 60
<ScottK-laptop> Nope
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> ok, so, SATA or jmicron module is loaded to late... which is why a longer delay is required,.,.
<rgreening> at least you have a work around, just need to report to initramfs dev to look at
<ScottK-laptop> So it's an initramfs bug and not a kernel bug?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: ^^
 * ScottK-laptop tries 90
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I would suggest...
<ScottK-laptop> You suggest it's an initramfs bug?
<rgreening> possibly. Try an older initramfs and do the update-initramfs -u with an older one and see if it works.
<ScottK-laptop> Seems scary.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> but we devs deal in scary all the time
<rgreening> and its halloween
<ScottK-laptop> I think for this morning, I'll be happy with rootdelay= some right number.
 * ScottK-laptop hands NCommander some rootdelay=
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: 90 works.  Thanks for the help.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: np
<NCommander> Ah, so that was it
<rgreening> update the bug and assign initramsf to it.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Well it's a work around.
<rgreening> see if they can reason why the delay is necessary
<ScottK-laptop> I'm also going to release note it.
<rgreening> don't send money, just crispy cream donuts... their icing is crack
<ScottK-laptop> yeah.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: What package does initramfs live in?
<ScottK-laptop> Busybox?
<rgreening> 1 se c
<rgreening> yes
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<rgreening> dpkg -L busybox-initramfs
<rgreening> I think that's the correct one.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: might want to add initramfs-tools too
<ScottK-laptop> I started there.  That one doesn't exist in Intrepid.
<rgreening> what?
<rgreening> dpkg -S initramfs-tools
<apachelogger> rgreening: we are not, kubotu is
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Nevermind.  I can't use Launchpad.  But we all knew that.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: anything in /etc/modprobe.d/initramfs
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> File doesn't exist
<rgreening> ok. nothing blacklisted
<rgreening> I think the problem is initramfs-tools on further looking.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Added that one.
<ScottK-laptop> Eventually something will stick.
<rgreening> lol
 * ScottK-laptop moves on to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
 * rgreening thinks ScottK-laptop needs to download an older  initramfs-tools and update with that one
 * jjesse is glad his upgrade to intrepid was as painful
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: It boots.  I'm happy.  Currently it only displays with the LCD off my wife's computer.  She gets back in town tomorrow ...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should fix your HTML engine
<rgreening> I never seem to have any reall problems (other than the wireless hiccups during alpha)
<ScottK-laptop> This is the first time in a long time I've had any trouble.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: :)
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: do you get and .xsession-errors or kdm.log or Xorg.0.log with an indication of what is detected/failed?
<rgreening> you should pastebin them for me... I'll look
<ScottK-laptop> Just starting to look.  OK.
<ScottK2> I'm multiplying
<jjesse> or cloning yourself?
<rgreening> Riddell: in the OEM GUI install, should we not link the Add/Remove or Adept in the folderview? and maybe have a quickstart readme on how OEM's can install/customize/brand (or a link to such docs)? Too late for Intrepid, but what about Jaunty
<jjesse> rgreening: propose a blueprint?
<rgreening> yeah, will likely do that. I need to know what currently exists for OEM's. Then I'll gladly do up a spec.
<ScottK2> I think my problem is that the graphics card will do more than the monitor and X is auto configuring based on just the card.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: can we somehow get rid of the sidebar for the release news?
<apachelogger> looks pretty supid
<apachelogger> maybe create a special content type and do some magic stuff to not display the left region for that type at all?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: on the left side? What would happen if a user thinks ``Oh, this is really cool, I want it'' while reading the release news but can't find the prominent download button
<apachelogger> then we add a download button
<Riddell> rgreening: seems sensible
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ok. and, got carried away with other things, before I stick on the planet, any objections to http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/uncategorized/13 ?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: 404 is a bit 404 :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: gah, *unticks the private box*... try again
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you are aware that we will end up with loads of nerdwork? ;-)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: looking good otherwise
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the news needs some structure
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<rgreening> Riddell: should I blueprint this up? A more fleshed out OEM spec... and is there any OEM docs out there for Kubuntu (or Ubuntu)?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: yes. doesn't mean we need to take it all, and if they use [Kubuntu Intrepid], it's good advertising :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I doubt the advertisyness of nerdwork :P
 * apachelogger has a unique POV on nerdwork vs. artwork anyway
<jjesse> how do you add a screenshot to a wiki? never uploaded an image before
<jjesse> was going to upload my dekstop on my dell mini 9
<ryanakca> apachelogger: there, fixed it up, better?
<ScottK2> rgreening: It looks like the video driver is reporting back nothing about the display and so if the display can automatically cope, it's OK ...  otherwise, not.
<nixternal> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nixternal> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yus
<rgreening> ScottK2: hmm... can you test the bad monitor on another system, see if problem follows monitor (could be we need to add it to the monitor db/list for detection)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 211674 that actually sounds more like software-prop crashes which causes as crash in adept
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211674 in adeptmgr "Adept Manager crashes when you add bad URL of a mirror" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211674
<Riddell> rgreening: sounds like a UDS topic
<nixternal> are we gonna do some hacking at UDS in between the partying?
 * apachelogger giggles about the "partying"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nah, a bad sources.list crashes adept
<Riddell> it's time best used for discussion rather than hacking
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: immediately?
<JontheEchidna> back when I tested it, it would crash when reading state
<apachelogger> nixternal: bug 242614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242614 in kubuntu-docs "package kubuntu-docs 8.04-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242614
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, then this a 2 layer problem
<rgreening> Riddell: where should I doc it then, if we want to add for UDS topic? LP Blueprint or elsewhere?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I can't do anything about that right now....at work
<apachelogger> nixternal: note it on your todo :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: software-prop should only write valid sources.list and adept shouldn't crash on them
<JontheEchidna> brb, resetting router
<apachelogger> Arby: for bugs fixed for KDE 4.1.3 please set intrepid-updates as milestone
<Riddell> rgreening: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs
<rgreening> ty. I'll add it to the list.
<rgreening> Riddell: done
<apachelogger> kde bug 53397
<ubottu> KDE bug 53397 in general "KDirLister::OpenURL(_url) don't concern about  the FileChanged of  "url" itself " [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53397
<rgreening> good bug. hah
<rgreening> Riddell: for Jaunty, would it be beneficial to extend update-notifier-kde right-click menu for About, Help, and possibly show the dist/devel upgrade options (maybe via an advanced popup) to allow users to access the upgrade that way? Maybe make a persistant version of the icon for the systray?
<jtechidna> rgreening: ideally we would be able to make it into a plasmoid, I'd think
<jtechidna> sorta like the new device notifier but one that displays updatable packages maybe?
<jtechidna> with clickly-pushy buttons to open up adept :D
<Riddell> rgreening: I think it does have a menu option
<rgreening> right-click exists, but not populated with anything other than name and exit
<rgreening> that's what I was thinking we could extend...
<rgreening> if you like the idea, I'll add it to the spec
<Riddell> go ahead
<rgreening> k. cool.
<nixternal> hrmm, is there an issue with kubuntu and dvd's?
<Riddell> nixternal: works for me
<jcastro> nixternal: last chance for openweek sessions!
<jcastro> I know you want one!
<KDesk> 9.04 will use KDE 4.2? Then KDE 4.2 will have Extenders, Extenders could be used as a notify method. http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-09-07/
<Riddell> jcastro: you didn't convince apachelogger to teach us all ruby?
<jcastro> hah
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: I picked the "Go to #ubuntu-x and beg for help from bryce" approach.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> -1 apachelogger for no ruby
 * rgreening ducks
<ScottK-laptop> jcastro: Just sign him up and if he claims he doesn't remember signing up, tell him you suspect he was drunk when he did it.
<jcastro> good idea
<ArkoldThos> anyone getting crashes when burning at k3b :S?
<ArkoldThos> at intrepid
<rgreening> +1 ScottK-laptop for being devious
 * ScottK-laptop has had a boss who was uncertain of his memory.  That can be made to  work for you.
<ScottK-laptop> gotta run.  See you all later.
<txwikinger> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi txwikinger
<nixternal> jcastro: when is openweek?
<jcastro> 3-7 nov
<jcastro> nixternal: right after release
<nixternal> unless I can do an openweek session at 19:00 or later CST, I won't be able to do one since I am at work
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+archive for intrepid and hardy, testing on kubuntu appreciated, if it doesn't blow people's stuff up I'll put those up in the official PPA.
<Nightrose> jcastro: if you only changed the dep nothing should blow up here ;-)
<jcastro> Nightrose: you'd be surprised the things I can break.
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> food now - will try testing it later
<jcastro> I'll let it bake in there for a while, get some feedback and push it up probably later in the day
 * jcastro nods
<Arby> does anybody have an nvidia card and use kontact calendars regularly?
<Arby> if so have you seen anything resembling bug 258611?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258611 in kdepim "Korganizer: Terrible delay in mouse action on calendar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258611
<Arby> I can't reproduce it and no idea what might cause it
<rgreening> software mouse rather than hardware?
<rgreening> nm. just read the bug. bad description... lol
<rgreening> Arby: I have intel vid here. Can't reproduce. Could it be related to compositing/shadows under KDE or Compiz? e.g. one of the plugins causing an issue?
<Arby> rgreening: not sure about visual effects, I was wondering of it was an X or graphics problem but then other apps don't do it.
<Arby> s/of/if
<rgreening> Arby: It's still possible it's in other apps, just not as noticeable. I posted a comment anyway. Get some additional details from the reporters
<Arby> thanks
<rgreening> I have seen noticable slowdown on my intel with shadow/transparancy both enabled. I have disabled both, and it's all good.
<rgreening> could be reasonable to assume they have these on and it could be part of the issue.
<Arby> maybe I'm crediting the user with too much intelligence :)
<Arby> I'd take it as a given to turn those off
<rgreening> cardinal rule #1...
<rgreening> ~facts about assume
<kubotu> [13/13] rule #1 of tech support - never assume as it makes an 'ass' out of 'u' & 'me'
<rgreening> hah
<Arby> heard it before :)
<Arby> anybody know at what point ktimetracker replaced Karm?
<Arby> start of 4.x?
<rgreening> dunno
 * Arby pokes around in launchpad
<Arby> seems to appear around 4.1
<jtechidna> that was when kdepim was introduced, so it makes sense
<Arby> here's a fun one :) bug 198458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198458 in kdepim "Installing a network bridge broke kioslaves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198458
<Arby> I'm with the user, where to start?
<Arby> is that really kdepim's fault, and is it a KDE bug at all or should I blame virtualbox?
<a|wen> Arby: testing the same within a new virtualbox and see if it changes things could possibly discard kdepim if it works
<Arby> a|wen: I have no idea how to configure the sort of network setup he describes
<a|wen> Arby: oh ... it is a rather old bug also, so i would consider it reasonable to ask if the same thing happens when using hardy (or newer) as either host or guest or both
<Arby> fair enough
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the ping-and-hope-they-don't-respond trick works everytime! ;D
<JontheEchidna> except when it doesn't, then, sucks to be the triager
<JontheEchidna> :P
<a|wen> luckily it is often fixed in the new version; and if it isn't SRU worthy you are done ...
<Arby> JontheEchidna: I've done many bugs that way.
<Arby> every triager learns it sooner or later :)
<JontheEchidna> oh yes, KDE4 is great about not qualifying for an SRU :D
<JontheEchidna> of course people get mad when they learn that KDE4 doesn't suck as much as their preconcieved peeves make it out to be
<JontheEchidna> and then yell at you to fix it in KDE3
<Arby> a|wen: does bug 163737 sound like anything you've come across already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163737 in kdepim "kaddressbook cannot connect to ldap server if it cannot verify the secure connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163737
<a|wen> Arby: nope, that's a new one ;)
<Arby> this would be an example where the ping and hope trick fails then :)
<Arby> a) I don't what ldap actually is, b) I have no means of testing it
 * Arby looks in the wiki
<smarter> you don't what ldap is? you totally it! :P
<a|wen> Arby: i would try testing agains another SSL/https remote resource ... is not unlikely a generic problem with not getting a popup for non-validated certificates
<xerosis> I'm almost certain I have the same setup at work and I get the popup
<Arby> smarter: in my world ldap is 'somebody elses problem'
<Arby> until now
<smarter> in my world, ldap is a boring acronym for something that looks boring :p
<Arby> a|wen: thanks I can ask them to check that
<a|wen> xerosis: is there a deny and "do not show this anymore" option?
<xerosis> a|wen: I think there is
<a|wen> Arby: then i might be, that they just hit that one ^^
<Arby> the thought did cross my mind
<Arby> is there a way to undo that
<Arby> ?
<a|wen> Arby: it is probably stored in some file somewhere in the .kde directory
<Arby> I thought it might be
 * Arby digs a bit
<smarter> Arby: grep for "[Notification Messages]" in the *rc file of the app where you ticked the don't ask me anymore
<Arby> smarter thanks for the hint, I suppose it would be kmail or kontact
<Arby> nixternal: ping
<Arby> nixternal: do you mind if I close bug 75416, reporter says bug is no longer present.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75416 in kdepim "[kmail] doesn't display a signed message, where the key is unknown" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75416
<Arby> just trying to tidy up kdepim bugs and that one's assigned to you.
<larsivi> Hi!
<larsivi> will the upgrade from hardy to intrepid also migrate my mail accounts?
<ScottK-laptop> larsivi: Hardy KDE3 or Hardy KDE4?
<larsivi> ScottK-laptop: kde3
<ScottK-laptop> Yes then.
<ScottK-laptop> Quote of the day from my 14 year old that I helped upgrade to Intrepid yesterday:
<larsivi> ok - that was the main reason for me not going for kde4 earlier
<ScottK-laptop> "Dad, guess what?  I figured out widgets.  They are SO cool!"
<larsivi> plus some kopete/xmpp issue ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: heh
<Arby> plasma, kool for kids :)
<Arby> sorry *whince*
<jussi01> ScottK: hehehe, nice
<a|wen> widgets ARE cool ... /me just found the drag-and-drop of picture to generate picture frames with them :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-29
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have a taepodong-2 for #kubuntu-kde4 yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell, rgreening: I'll be doing 3 talks at next devweek ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wtf is a taepodong-2?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask the google :P
<JontheEchidna> sounds like it could have sexual connotations
<JontheEchidna> ~google taepodong-2
<kubotu> Results for taepodong-2: 1. Taepodong-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taepodong-2 | 2. Taep'o-dong 2 (TD-2) - North Korea: http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/dprk/missile/td-2.htm | 3. Taep'o-dong 2 (TD-2) - North Korea: http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/dprk/td-2.htm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the Tumbler has batmissles
<JontheEchidna> do we have a tumbler?
<JontheEchidna> if not, Mark Shuttleworth needs to buy us one
<JontheEchidna> I believe that the above should be discussed at UDS
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> ~np
<apachelogger> ah, probably better anyway
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> RMS should not make music
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I sure know a different meaning for tumbler than the one you were refering to
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the batmobile from batman begins?
<JontheEchidna> ah, probably best I don't know
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: check urban dict
<JontheEchidna> ah, I see
<apachelogger> last.fm is certainly very left wingy for me today
<txwikinger> left wingy?
<rgreening> apachelogger: good stuff. :)
<rgreening> ^ re: the 3 talks
<apachelogger> *yawn*
<apachelogger> tired
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Wed Oct 29 03:22 CET
<rgreening> ~time
<kubotu> rgreening: America - St Johns - Tue Oct 28 23:52 NDT
<rgreening> still early 4 me
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Tue Oct 28 22:23 EDT
<apachelogger> ah screw that
 * apachelogger => cuddling
<rgreening> lol
<NCommander> o_o;
 * ScottK has power again.
 * NCommander prefers to fight the power
<rgreening> power to the programmers
<rgreening> o/ ScottK
<vorian> woo
<rgreening> ScottK: hows the monitor issue
<ScottK> rgreening: Got it triaged to an upstreamable bug with bryce.
<ScottK> It's a clear regression from Hardy.
<rgreening> cool
<ScottK> He gave suggestions for workarounds, but since then either $TEENAGERS have been working on homework with the other monitor or we've had no power.
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Krandr was not guilty on my monitor problem.  It's a pure X bug.
<ScottK-laptop> Does kdm use .xprofile the same way gdm does?
<claydoh> OT as I can't seem to dig up any alternatives; where can I buy Kubuntu schwag other than cafe press
<ScottK-laptop> Running xrandr via /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup seems likely to work.
<ScottK-laptop> Seems good so far.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  One box finally upgraded (and two items for the release notes).
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd review my work around in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/290156/comments/14 and tell me if that's a sane approach or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290156 in xorg-server ""Display out of range" after upgrade to Intrepid" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK-laptop> It works, which says a lot for it, but ...
 * ScottK-laptop notes that we still have no Kubuntu amd64 upgrade test: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2128
<ScottK-laptop> That seems to be the only Kubuntu test with no coverage at all.
 * ScottK-laptop has no amd64, so can't help out ...
<ScottK> Still needing an amd64 upgrade test ... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2128
<Riddell> ScottK: I have to leave something still to do :)
<Riddell> besides the architecture isn't as important as that various kde3/kde4/kde4-ppa upgrades
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> True.
<Riddell> which is what I have been testing, and that annoying x-session-manager alternative is still broken
<ScottK> I'm just trying to avoid slangasek looking at us funny and wondering why there's a test not done.
<Riddell> but I've worked out why now, I wonder if I can still update kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/290156/comments/14 (I mentioned it about 6 hours ago)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290156 in xorg-server ""Display out of range" after upgrade to Intrepid" [High,Triaged]
<Riddell> ScottK: X isn't really my area, I'd expect bryce or tjaarlton could comment better
<Riddell> ScottK: it would presumably be better to work out why X is settings the wrong resolution in the first place
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  bryce said he thought it was good, but he doesn't know much about KDM.  My question for you was more is the the right spot to be picking at KDM.
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, that's a clear bug and bryce has sent it upstream.
<ScottK> In the meantime my kid's computer works again.
<Riddell> ScottK: that seems to be a sensible place to do what's trying to be done yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: My 14 year old, who is not very technical at all, was really excited about setting up widgets on her desktop.  It's the first time I recall her excited about something she could do on the computer.
<ScottK> KDE4 is great.
<Riddell> I'll quote you on that :)
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<ScottK> Riddell: Her quote was, "Dad, guess what?  I figured out widgets.  They are SO cool!"
<Riddell> ScottK: what widgets does she use?
<ScottK> She has one that displays comics.  It had Garfield last I saw.
<ScottK> She had her TODO on the yellow sticky note ont.
<ScottK> ont/one
<ScottK> I think she had a calculator one too.
<ScottK> Mind you she'd just started figuring it out.  It's their computer that I had the resolution hell with.
<ScottK> I expect it'll get insanely more complex when she's had more than an hour or so to play with it.
<ScottK> Riddell: She's also the one I had do the dist-upgrade as a test.  She got through the instructions fine.
<Riddell> that is good to hear
<ScottK> She got a little nervous when I told her she was going to upgrade the compter and I was just going to watch, but it worked out.
<ScottK> Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 1 day left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK> Woops.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 1 day left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> 11:30 < slangasek> Riddell: for the release note for bug #280762, you had written "This issue only occurs for some, and not all": doesn't it affect all who have static IP connections?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280762 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager under kde4 doesn't recognize the static IP connections that I have configured. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280762
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<rgreening> Riddell: any reason that the hooks run with synaptic (if installed) rather than adept in update-notifier-kde.py
<xerosis> rgreening: I logged a bug about that somewhere, don't think it got anywhere
<rgreening> yeah, I now just found it happened to me. I couldn't dup before... now I have.
<rgreening> It seems it's reading some default from a config file... just got to find it
<xerosis> here it is, bug 288653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288653 in update-notifier-kde "Refreshing package lists in KDE should prefer Adept over Synaptic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288653
<Riddell> rgreening: such as what?
<rgreening> I have a file which was created in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d called apt-auth-failure.note.
<rgreening> It contains the following entry... Command: gksu -- synaptic --non-interactive --update-at-startup --hide-main-window
<rgreening> update-notifier-kde runs this hook which uses synaptic
<rgreening> the dir is part of this package: update-notifier-common
<Riddell> that's a bug with the hook
<rgreening> this is inconsistant behaviour with the rest of update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> bug listed above
<Riddell> it's not a bug with update-notifier-kde, it's a bug with apt (or whatever ships the faulty hook)
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, where to look?
<Riddell> apt
<Riddell> the file is /usr/share/apt/apt-auth-failure.note
<rgreening> ok, I'll dl and look
<Riddell> it needs replaced with a script which checks for synaptic && gksu and runs that else checks for install-package and runs that
<rgreening> Riddell: apt-0.7.14ubuntu6/share/apt-auth-failure.note
<rgreening> in the source, it's just a plain hardcoded txt file
<Riddell> yes
<rgreening> question, if apt has a problem, it should never depend on running a gui like synaptic, right? shouldn't it just execute a sudo in terminal via the x-term alternatives? only neutral thing to try
<Riddell> if the update failed, having an upgrade hook for update-notifier seems a sensible way of having the user run it at a time when it has a chance of not failing
<Riddell> using synaptic or install-package is far preferable for users than an xterm they won't understand
<rgreening> Riddell, yes, but what I am saying is that apt itself is depending on having synaptic installed, but it may not be
<rgreening> so, what is the correct upgrade hook command to put in there?
<Riddell> rgreening: upgrade hooks only ever got run through update-notifier
<Riddell> until recently when I wrote update-notifier-kde so now they get run for kde us
<smarter> rgreening: a script which will check for the DE and use the correct install method
<Riddell> users too
<smarter> (and failback to xterm if everything else fails)
<smarter> *fallback
<rgreening> I'll attach apt to the bug. Not sure how to proceed further though
<smarter> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/009371.html << Riddell: what's that for?
<rgreening> bug updated. anyone feel free to make suggestion on how to fix
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> smarter: skim got demoted so only scim available which brings in a load of gtk bits, not suitable for CD
<smarter> ok
<smarter> why did skim got demoted?
<smarter> because it's kde3?
<jtechidna> so what'd the importance be for bug 290620?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290620 in adept "Untranslatable strings in Adept 3.0beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290620
<Riddell> rgreening: write a bash script which does the right thing depend on what's installed, add it to apt, change the hook to run that
<Riddell> smarter: it dosen't work with kde 4 apparantly
<smarter> oh
<smarter> no kde4 port in work?
<Riddell> smarter: not that I know of :(
<smarter> shame :/
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, I'll have a look at that today. So, 1) script for proper detection 2) update the hook file to run the script 3) update apt to install said script. Any suggestions on where the script should live on the system? and an acceptible name (any convention)
<Riddell>  /usr/lib/apt/apt-auth-failure-update
<smarter> to detect which DE is running you could try: $DESKTOP_SESSION
<rgreening> k. on it boss :)
<rgreening> ty smarter
<rgreening> I think it will be find what's installed and then check which DE is running and prefer the native one if installed, then fallback to any other installed.
<Riddell> metellius: it's in /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<Riddell> and part of kdelibs5-dev
<rgreening> chan?
<Riddell> metellius: it may help to add this to cmake   -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps
<Riddell> rgreening: he got told to go away from the other channel :)
<rgreening> oh my
<rgreening> how rude
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> o/ metellius
<smarter> hmm
<rgreening> :)
<metellius> :)
<smarter> why does adept launches an update when I click on the button supposed to launch software-properties-kde?
<smarter> actually, both buttons in the "fetch lists" tab of adept installer have the same effect
<metellius> omg, bad bad adept bug. double-clicking a file in the details section can actionally rename it. I mistakently renamed /usr/bin/adept to /usr/bin/df
<rgreening> wtf
<rgreening> omg
<rgreening> lol
<smarter> oh, I understand
 * rgreening has to try it
<smarter> software-properties-kde is borken for LANG != C
<JontheEchidna> metellius: I doubt it'll really change it
<smarter> Riddell: ^
<metellius> JontheEchidna: no, it actually did
<smarter> Riddell: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 22-23: invalid data
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<metellius> I can run adept now by /usr/bin/df
<JontheEchidna> holy crap
<rgreening> metellius: bug opened for this?
<metellius> i discovered it < 2 min ago
<rgreening> k. open a bug and paste it here
<rgreening> we'll look at it asap. this is critical
<rgreening> and a BIG security problem
<smarter> nop, you have r00t privileges when you launch Adept
<metellius> do you really need a bug when I tell you the easy way to reproduce it right here?
<smarter> but, software-properties-kde b0rken if you're not speaking us english is a serious bug
<JontheEchidna> metellius: I'll take care of the Kubuntu formalities like bug reporting
<rgreening> metellius: yes. absolutely
<JontheEchidna> smarter: been known forever , bug 133937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133937
<smarter> Oo
<smarter> nobody fixed it? :O
<rgreening> ok, JontheEchidna, you got this one
<JontheEchidna> I wonder
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm
<metellius> i don't see how it's a security problem, but I do see how it's bad because it will ruin the stability of the packages
<metellius> so where do the bug go? launchpad some place?
<rgreening> metellius: true, security may be a bit overstated. but it is big
<metellius> I have never placed a kubuntu bug before
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you going to open bug for metellius or want me to assist in a walkthough...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I'm going to file a bug here and upstream
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: cool... metellius ^^
<JontheEchidna> if b.k.o was working :/
<metellius> yay.
<rgreening> metellius: and yes, launchpad is the place to file bugs. it's actually quite easy. cheers
<JontheEchidna> ok, seems my DNS is down but I can still chat :/
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting router
<JontheEchidna> the good thing is that the bug is probably easy enough to solve, just flip a few Qt switches here and there to disable editing
<davmor2> Riddell: kubuntu upgrade from kde 3 to intrepid = fail
<davmor2> Riddell: mvo is double checking it
<Riddell> !
<davmor2> Riddell: some nvidia issues bug 290638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290638 in update-manager "kubuntu upgrade error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290638
<rgreening> Riddell: what would my new e-mail alias be. I've tested a few alternatives. none work.
<davmor2> rgreening: they take a while to come through and it will be your launchpad username at kubuntu.org/ubuntu.com
<rgreening> ok, tried the ubuntu with LP name. bounced back
<ScottK> rgreening: IIRC I had to ask a question on LP to get it added.
<davmor2> rgreening: took nearly a week for mine to activate
<ScottK> BTW, now that release day is almost here, it's marketing time.
<ScottK> Blog, blog, blog ...
<ScottK> I think you'll like my latest one when it hits planet.
<davmor2> get your apples here, get your grapes 2lb a pound
<davmor2> oh wrong market
<Hobbsee> rgreening: how are you testing it?  from gmail?
<smarter> iirc, the emails alias are set/updated once a month
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173830
<ubottu> KDE bug 173830 in general "Adept allows editing filenames in Details view" [Normal,New]
<Hobbsee> rgreening: oh, and what's your LP ID?
<a|wen> Hobbsee, rgreening: are we talking about the @kubuntu.org address ... mine doesn't work either (get an address not in virtual alias table)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> (and yes)
<rgreening> Hobbsee: I tested from my work address.
<a|wen> i supposed it was because their script wasn't running
<rgreening> Hobbsee: roderick-greening [at] ubuntu.com should be the addy.. which isn't in the virt table
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> It's there now ...
<jjesse> morning
<nixternal> morning
<jjesse> how are things nixternal?
<nixternal> a little cloudy this morning :)
<nixternal> our company won the Chicago Technology Innovation Awards last night so we had a huge ceremony
<jjesse> congrats
<nixternal> my picture will be in the next issue of business week :)
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> now the business world will know who I am!!! and I even have a "Free and Open Source Software" quote in my interview :)
<jjesse> wow, ill have to grab the next bussiness week then
<sahin_w> How can I change the color of an KDE3 application in Inrepid? There is no kcontrol packages anymore. :-(
<sahin_w> I'm an Ubuntu user (with Gnome), however I like Amarok and digikam.
<sahin_w> In Hardy that was easy.
<smarter> try changing it using systemsettings; not sure if it works for kde3 apps
<smarter> but this is a support question, not a dev question --> #kubunu
<smarter> *#kubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> Actuall #kubuntu-kde4
<ScottK-laptop> Actuall/Actually
<Riddell> until tomorrow
<jjesse> i cant believe another release is almost done
<Riddell> naerly there
<sahin_w> ok
<Riddell> smarter: I can't even get software-properties-kde to run in non english
<Riddell> smarter: ah but importing that key breaks things
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If they're going to have to respin (see #ubuntu-release), maybe the kdm fix could get in?
<Riddell> respin?
<Riddell> goodness
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, so I thought you'd want to at least consider it.
<Riddell> it's not something that affects the CDs actually, it only affects upgrades
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/  who sees a stray 'a' there?
<ScottK-laptop> It affects people using the CDs for upgrades which apparently a lot of people do (I've never really understood it)
<\sh> Riddell: in firefox, I don't see any stray 'a'...should it be there?
<Riddell> \sh: seems "Candidate" was word wrapping from the top banner
<\sh> Riddell: in firefox the whole page doesn't even wordwrap ;)
<ScottK> Wahoo!  Two entries in the official release notes from one upgrade.
<rgreening> Riddell: almost got the apt script written... it's fun thinking in bash again...
<Riddell> that has to be sarcasm, bash is never fun :)
<\sh> bash IS fun
<rgreening> dripping as it were...
<ScottK> Riddell: There are people that enjoy most any type of pain you can imagine and no doubt some you can't.
<rgreening> I prefer perl for my quick hacks
<\sh> good to know that admins are mostly the "M" part of "SM" ;)
<rgreening> I once wrote a commercial app that was 250,000 lines in perl (plus documenting the code). Actual code was prob 100K lines
 * ScottK wonders if \sh reads BOFH.  That's the 'S' part.
<rgreening> lart
<\sh> ScottK: BOFH is first level ,-)
<\sh> ScottK: BOFH is dealing with users...I'm dealing with problems below osi layer 8 ,-)
<\sh> ScottK: did you ever play around with powershell of MS in the past?
<_gunni_> Everytime i try to add new plasma applet kde is crashing (Intrepid 64bit). Any known bug about this?
<rgreening> Riddell: with synaptic, the apt hook can get it to refetch the sources list. adept doesn't ssem to have this command line option (unless I am reading it incorrectly). adept updater installs updates if available but only re-fetches the list if updates are available. Should we update updater to fetch or add a new opt to adept?
<_gunni_> ok, also crashes when i try to set a new background in desktop settings
<Riddell> rgreening: use   install-package --update
<rgreening> oh.. hmmm.. ok, let me check
<Riddell> _gunni_: works for me
<_gunni_> I tried deleting plasmarc and plasmaappletrc, but that did not help
<_gunni_> How can i get better info or you on that crash?
<_gunni_> s/or/for
<Riddell> _gunni_: you could try installing the dbg packages and running it through gdb with --nofork
<_gunni_> All kde4 dbg packages or just the plasma ones? And what should i run in gdb?
<smarter> _gunni_: kdebase-workspace-dbg should be enough
<smarter> then kquitapp plasma && gdb plasma
<smarter> set args --nofork
<smarter> run
<smarter> then when it crashes, backtrace
<_gunni_> i will try
<smarter> but normally when it crashes there's a popup
<smarter> and you can click on "details" or something like that and see the backtrace(if the dbg packages are installed)
<_gunni_> It just crashes and i am at login screen
<smarter> hmm, that's probably a video driver related crash
<smarter> what's your graphic card?
<_gunni_> nvidia
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, written. but, one small issue .. if I kill the install-package before it finishes, the script hangs. Is this a prob with the script needing to trap certain signals or a problem with install-package not handling a close gracefully?
<rgreening> Riddell: nm. I never waited long enough for it to terminate. Works 100%!!!!!
<_gunni_> Is there a way to output the gdb output to a file, as gdb seems to not catch the crash and i landed on login screen again.
<rgreening> Riddell: poke - just fired you an e-mail. have a look at the attached script.
 * ScottK-laptop notes that the FAQ about .hidden for Edgy can be deleted off the web site.
<Riddell> the FAQ probably needs a few updates for 8.10
<ScottK-laptop> Actually the entire FAQ could use an overhaul.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<Riddell> let me know if you want a crack at it :)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I can do at least some basic cleanup.  Would a patch to the html source work or how should I send you changed?
<smarter> _gunni_: you should start gdb from a tty
<smarter> ctrl+alt+f1 --> login/pass --> DISPLAY=:0 gdb
<smarter> then ctrl+alt+f7, make it crashes, go back to ctrl+alt+f1 and type backtrace
<smarter> (with the kquitapp, set args and other stuff in the middle)
<_gunni_> kk, i will try
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: voila
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
 * ScottK-laptop makes a TODO while fighting $WORK fires.
<_gunni_> now how can i copy the output from the teminal somewhere?
<_gunni_> smarter: now how can i copy the output from the teminal somewhere?
<smarter> _gunni_: hmm I didn't think about that :/
<smarter> there might be a gdb command
<smarter> the other option is to make it crashes again, but this times start gdb with DISPLAY=:0 gdb |tee ~/plasma-crash.txt
<smarter> then it will be in your home  directory in the file plasma-crash.txt
<_gunni_> i ll try brb
<smarter> hmm, the exact command is DISPLAY=:0 gdb plasma | tee ~/plasma-crash.txt
<_gunni_> smarter: plasma seemed to not start complete (no background or plsamoids) but i could right click and got the crash on changing background. I hope that wont influence the output: http://pastebin.com/m694d6924
<carsten> Moin
<carsten> Riddell: anything specifc you want me to test?
<carsten> And is there anything I can do to get a comment on this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/289106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289106 in xorg "OpenGL issues on Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> _gunni_: unfortunately I don't really understand what's going on here, fill a bug report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu with your pastebin attached so that it doesn't get lost
<smarter> _gunni_: have this worked before? does it works with a live-CD?
<_gunni_> It did work a while ago, but i dont remember whe i last added plasmoids or changed background, so i cant say what broke it
<_gunni_> i can try with a live cd tomorrow (have to watch soccer in an hour :) )
<smarter> okay
<smarter> fill a bug report with all these informations when you'll have tested and link it here
<_gunni_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/290799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290799 in ubuntu "[intrepid] kde crashing on changing background" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> _gunni_: hmmm? I'm changing backgrounds on 2 plasma enabled desktop on two screens as slideshow...works perfectly
<ScottK-laptop> \sh: With nv video?
<_gunni_> It worked some time ago, as i had a different background
<\sh> ScottK: ati
<ScottK-laptop> My spider sense says it's a video driver issue, but I haven't actually looked at the bug or anything.
<_gunni_> nvidia may be a cause of course
<jtechidna> if it logs you out then that probably means X is crashing
<jtechidna> and then plasma probably crashes since X dies
<Nakkel> Im having few annoying problems with my RC Intrepid. Mainly most of my settings wont survive program restarts, logouts or reboots.
<Nakkel> Whats weird is that I can grep the corresponding lines from conf files but after a reboot *poof* they vanish like magic untill I go thru the ordeal of reconfiguring everything by hand.
<Nakkel> And its not on some spesific program or subset of programs that suffer from this. System Settings wont hold my icon settings, widget theme or window theme. Kontact and programs running under it forget their settings. Akregator being worst that it doesnt even apply some when hitting Apply/Ok.
<smarter> Nakkel: and does it works for non-kde apps?
<Nakkel> Yea, I tried running Gnome for few days and everything was dandy there. Except that I couldnt find much to configure anyway. ;)
<smarter> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> Is the "How do I play mp3 files the same for Intrepid as it was for Hardy?
<ScottK-laptop> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/faq#mp3
<ScottK-laptop> Err https://www.kubuntu.org/faq#mp3
 * ScottK-laptop assumes it is and updates the FAQ.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: The FAQ is now up to "not obviously out of date to a casual observer".  It could use more work.
<ScottK-laptop> As a  bonus, I added one Intrepid specific one.  https://www.kubuntu.org/faq#settings - That's it for now.  Someone else's turn.
<xerosis> Riddell: on the release notes there's an entry about ath_pci this doesn't work with knetworkmanager without restarting it, is that worth going on then?
<Riddell> xerosis: what's the release note say?
<Riddell> does it work with gnome nm-applet?
<xerosis> Riddell: it's about unloading it and reloading it for suspend
<xerosis> I presume it does with nm-applet, not tried it though
<eeanm> Amarok 1.4 is the default player still right?
<jtechidna> eeanm: right
<eeanm> ok cool
<eeanm> just making sure you all aren't smoking whatever Mandriva is smoking
<eeanm> :)
<jtechidna> with amarok2 available through an external-yet-official repository
<jtechidna> ;-)
<eeanm> perfect
<jtechidna> with which I am currently seeing if I can get it to compile with device support
<smarter> mandriva made amarok2 default? they want to know if their bugs tracker can support tons of new reports? :P
<eeanm> apparently
<eeanm> Mandriva does do weird stuff like that
<rgreening> Riddell: what's the best way to force a hooks run?
<Riddell> rgreening: kill update-notifier-kde, rm ~/.kde/share/config/update-notifier-kderc, start it again
<Riddell> that file logs the ones which have already been done
<rgreening> ok
<Riddell> also check it isn't showAfterReboot=false or whatever that key is
<marc_> Hi, this is my first login here, I respond to the "more testers wanted" by jridell
<jtechidna> marc_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<marc_> I tried to do an upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 following the instructions on kubuntu.org
<jtechidna> oh, testing that is good too :)
<Riddell> hi marc_, how did the upgrade go?
<rgreening> Riddell: It works. ty.
<marc_> but nothing happens after downloading the upgrade tool
<Riddell> marc_: no "Version Upgrade" button on adept?
<marc_> yes, if I press this button, I get a window that does the download of the upgrade sw
<Riddell> that's promising
<marc_> I see that it downloads something
<marc_> but the upgrade does not start
<Riddell> marc_: does the window close or stay open?
<marc_> it stays open until I click finish
<Riddell> marc_: which step is it at?
<marc_> I have to click two times next I think and then finish
<Riddell> marc_: and it doesn't install the upgrades?
<marc_> no, the window closes and nothing further happens
<Riddell> marc_: could you report a bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug
<Riddell> marc_: attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<Riddell> marc_: also a screenshot of the tool in its final state might be useful
<marc_> ok, i'll do that
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 288653 needs sponsoring. debdiff in the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288653 in apt "Refreshing package lists in KDE should prefer Adept over Synaptic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288653
<Riddell> rgreening: looks good to me at a glace, mvo is the man for apt, you'd need to ask him if you think it would be suitable for a SRU
<rgreening> mvo not around...
<Riddell> rgreening: he's on irc, might be away to tea I suppose, or michael.vogt@ubun tu.com
<ScottK> Riddell: The 14 year old that found widgets yesterday is now teaching her older sister about them. :-)
<jtechidna> kde svn 870165
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=870165&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 870165
<Riddell> ScottK: plasmoids seem like a good marketing tool, we should try and have as many as possible available in jaunty
<ScottK> We need a few more of apachelogger's Bat Team to get their MOTU applications in.
<jtechidna> I'm going to get a few merges under me belt before submitting an motu app, considering I got involved pretty much after merges were done
<xerosis> rgreening: thanks for fixing that bug :)
<rgreening> np. took a bit of bash'ing :P
<reisi> interesting feature: setting cpu governor (through the app in systray) to "powersave" locks my screen (asks for password)
<reisi> has anyone mentioned that today? :)
<reisi> this is not clean 8.10 install but gradually upgraded 8.04 kde4 remix -> 8.10 beta -> ...
<jtechidna> nope, haven't seen anybody mention that
<Riddell> reisi: funky
<Riddell> reisi: report a bug to bugs.kde.org please on guidance-power-manager
<reisi> Riddell: roger that
<reisi> it can be changed to dynamic or performance with no issues, but powersave triggers locking, this really is funky :)
<reisi> also, any hp 6510b (laptop) around?
<Riddell> not here
<reisi> there's this rather old bug concerning hotkey-setup, which does nowdays change /proc/acpi/video/*/DOS from 0 to 7, which prevents system lockup when lid is closed
<dcrabs> hi, i have a hphp 6710s.
<ScottK> reisi: I think there is an open bug in Launchpad about that too (the lockup issue)
<reisi> ScottK: oh it's still open? i guess that's the one by me
<dcrabs> reisi: It was guidance right?
<ScottK> I recall getting the bugmail, but didn't have a chance to really follow up on it.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> reisi: Reporting that upstream to bugs.kde.org would be useful.
<reisi> ScottK: dcrabs: are we discussing the acpi video DOS setting or funky behaviour on guidance? :)
<ScottK> reisi: I'm talking about Guidance
<dcrabs> reisi: me too
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking of which - Do we need a Jaunty spec on power manager selection?  Do we stick with Guidance or switch to the [insert name here] new on in KDE.
<reisi> dcrabs: the acpi system lockup is an acpi issue -- should be fixable in hotkey-setup
<dcrabs> reisi: i fixed it here a while ago. remember that
<jtechidna> ScottK: Powerdevil is the [insert name here]
<reisi> dcrabs: you posted that launchpad based new package?
<embraceunity> I hear more testers are needed? I can't find anything wrong with this darn operating system. It is depressing
<embraceunity> what specifically needs testing?
<ScottK> jtechidna: Yeah.  That one.
<dcrabs> reisi: hm, no I don't think it was me
<ScottK> Anyway, we should consider it and decide.
<jtechidna> I'd go for Powerdevil, no offense to the guidance d00ds
<dcrabs> reisi: my screen locks too when i change to "powersave" in guidance
<jtechidna> It's got kde-backed plasma integration, a runner for KRunner for managing profiles, and a kcm module for systemsettings
<rgreening> Riddell: spoke with mvo... I need to remind him again tomorrow...
<rgreening> It's late apparantly :)
<_Sime_> if Powerdevil works better and is better maintained, then go for it. no probs.
<dcrabs> powerdevil works perfectly here. I remove guidance because it uses too much ram
<jtechidna> _Sime_: oh btw, I was wondering if knotify is exposed in any manner the python bindings
<Riddell> rgreening: tell him it's not late and he has a whole new round of testing to do
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think it needs a spec, KDE has powerdevil in kdeutils now, unless there's notable usability problems with it (I havn't looked recently)
<reisi> dcrabs: could you report it then? my network breaks down every 5 minutes and i can't get to bugs.kde.org?
<reisi> (never share network connection with windows xp!)
<dcrabs> reisi: sure, i can try.
<ScottK> Riddell: So your assumption is we'll switch?
<jtechidna> _Sime_: oh, I assume knotify is exposed because guidance uses it. I guess docs just don't exist?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.
 * jtechidna sheds a tear for good old guidance
<Riddell> jtechidna: I don't think guidance uses knotify, don't see why it wouldn't be in pykde though
<reisi> dcrabs: btw the acpi lockup is on launchpad #157691, not reported by me as i previously stated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157691 in hotkey-setup "Hardy/Gutsy crashes when the lid is closed on a HP 6710b, HP 6510b and HP 2510p" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157691
<jtechidna> Riddell: my dad gets knotify-looking notifications when I unplug his laptop
<_Sime_> knotify should be in PyKDE. I don't know why it wouldn't be.
<Riddell> jtechidna: that's just kpassivepopup
<jtechidna> _Sime_: oh, I just couldn't find docs ;-)
<jtechidna> oh
<rgreening> _Sime_: got a min?
<_Sime_> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> hey o/
<blueyed> Are you aware of bug 284055? Is it assigned correctly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284055 in kubuntu-default-settings "Intrepid: Suspend from KDE4-Menu (Kickoff) will not lock screen on resume" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284055
<rgreening> _Sime_ bug 289402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289402 in kdebase-workspace "circular build dependency between kdebase-workspace and kde4bindings, broken on lpia and hppa" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289402
<Riddell> blueyed: that should probably be kdebase-workspace
<blueyed> Riddell: thanks, fixed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've just given powerdevil a quick try.  Seems to work.  Items I think need to be sonsidered that may need a spec: How do we expose the suspend/hibernate U/I, do we replace Guidance on upgrades, do we leave Guidance in Universe or remove it.
<Riddell> ScottK: put those questions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs I guess
<ScottK> rgrid
<ScottK> Urgh
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<rgreening> rgrid sounds like ScottK tried to mash me into Riddell
<ScottK> It came out that way, but it was more of a complete failure of typing ability.
<smarter> Riddell: can I add accessibility to the udsjauntyspecs, even if I'll not be there at uds?
<jtechidna> rgriddle, for making pancackes :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<[thor]> Hi folks. I did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday and I ran into an issue with Xorg
<[thor]> Question: during the upgrade, does my machine get a new xorg file or is my current one parsed?
<ScottK> The config file is mostly not used these days.
<ScottK> What issue?
<[thor]> OK, because after the upgrade, X wouldn't start. It came down to the RgbPath entry in the xorg file...
<[thor]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/274866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274866 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings creates invalid xorg.conf" [Medium,Fix released]
<[thor]> I manually commented out that entry and X started without any problems.
<ScottK> [thor]: You might add your troubleshooting/fixing steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<ScottK> For Kubuntu the entire display management system is different with KDE4, so no teeling exactly what does what compared to Hardy.
<ScottK> [thor]: #ubuntu-x is a good place to discuss such things.
<[thor]> Thanks. I was running 8.04 with KDE4 prior to the upgrade. I guess I won't be the only one who runs into this issue.
<[thor]> Other than that things worked just fine. You have done a great job on the 4.1 setup!
<vblanton> [thor]: stepped in late, what was the issue you ran into thor?
<[thor]> RgbPath entry in the xorg.conf file...
<[thor]> My X wouldn't start after the upgrade, but commenting out RgbPath made things work fine again.
<vblanton> ah ok
<vblanton> that is something you put in their yourself?
<vblanton> i'll be back
<[thor]> No. I have mostly left xorg.conf alone :) I did a clean install of 8,04 with KDE4 IIRC
<NCommander> ScottK, I can't find kubuntu CDs, just DVDs
<ScottK> NCommander: Something like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ should have it.
<NCommander> ScottK, I need hardy
<NCommander> :-P
<ScottK> Oh.  Ancient history.
<NCommander> AMD64 hardy->intrepid upgrade path
<NCommander> someone tested it last night?
<ScottK> NCommander: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ScottK> But there were issues, so more testing is good.
<NCommander> Define issues
<NCommander> That page isn't working for me
<NCommander> do I want to test from KDE3 or from KDE4?
<ScottK> Weird.  Works here.
<ScottK> KDE3 -> is the official upgrade path, but KDE4 -> is more likely to be interesting.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Socceroos> soo, is anyone around?
<Socceroos> I'm considering installing kubuntu RC on my laptop and testing stuff before the release tomorrow
<Socceroos> I just need to know if there's some devs out there to help with the bugs i find
<Socceroos> :)
<Socceroos> helloo
<Arby> Socceroos: if you file them in launchpad they'll get dealt with :)
<Arby> along with all the others no doubt :)
<ScottK> Socceroos: This is a quiet time of day here, but in addition to here there is help in #kubuntu-kde4
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> Thanks for that fellas.
<Arby> Could I get some advice on bug 188950 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188950 in kdepim "kmail composer uses wrong name for ibm866 charset" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188950
<Riddell> hi Socceroos
<Arby> it's pretty complete I think
<Riddell> Socceroos: if you wait a bit there will be final candidates that will be in sore need of testing
<Arby> just wondering if it's worth forwarding to qt upstream
<Arby> the bug doesn't occur in kde4
<Riddell> Arby: kde 3 only?
<Arby> Riddell: yes, as best I can tell
<Riddell> Qt won't be interested
<Arby> doesn't occur for me on 4.1.2
<Arby> ok, how to resolve then?
<Riddell> if it doesn't affect intrepid you can close it as fixed, if you want you can put in a sru for hardy
<vorian> ok
<vorian> any final testing needed?  :)
<Riddell> vorian: lots in a bit
<vorian> okie dokie
<Riddell> whole new desktop CD and dvd builds coming in half an hour or so
<vorian> ok
<vorian> i'll hit amd64 stuff
<Arby> Riddell: I'll close. thanks
<Socceroos> Riddell: hahahaha, I'm 98% through downloading the current ISO..........DOH!
<Riddell> Socceroos: keep going, you can rsync
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> You mean update via package manager?
<Riddell> update with rsync
<Riddell> rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso .
<Socceroos> ah, ok
<Arby> Riddell: while I'm at it, is my last comment sufficient to close bug 24800 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24800 in kdepim "Akregator does not save password for authenticated https:// feeds" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24800
<Riddell> Socceroos: so finish your current download, then run rsync to get the latest image, then wait until new images are announced and rsync again to get the one with the latest fixes which needs lots of testing before tomorrow
<Socceroos> Riddell: okies
<Riddell> Arby: I'd say so
<Arby> woo. bugs--
<Riddell> seaLne: looks like one of yours ^^
<Socceroos> Riddell: In terms of testing, if I'm trying things like external monitors/projectors, Cameras, multimedia keyboards and the like is it too late to report bugs on that kind of stuff?
<Riddell> Socceroos: anything can be reported, serious problems can get a release note and stable release update as appropriate, but the most important thing is just that it installs and runs
<Socceroos> yeah, ok
<JontheEchidna> farewell #kubuntu-kde4
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: already?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: everybody was cleared out
<JontheEchidna> I guess it is Oct 30 in UTC
<Riddell> not yet, but over in far away parts of europe it will be
<Arby> has the mayhem starte in #ubuntu-release-party yet then :)
<Riddell> good question
<Arby> apparently not
<Riddell> Arby: able to do some late night CD testing in a bit?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: able to do some not so late night CD testing in a bit?
<Arby> Riddell: how long is a bit?
<Riddell> Arby: "half an hour"
<jussi01> Riddell: FYI I just forwarded #kubuntu-kde4 to #kubuntu
<Riddell> ah, jussi01, just the man for some late night CD testing :)
<Arby> yes I can do a bit
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: got some homework I'm supposed to do i na bit
 * Arby pokes rsync into life
<JontheEchidna> plus working around the kernel bug that prevents the livecd/latest kernel from booting is no fun
<jussi01> Riddell: I have 1 eye on bed, considering its 00.30 here and Im working tomorrow. :(
<Riddell> jussi01: fair enoughski
 * jussi01 debates getting some coffee...
<Arby> Riddell: do we need full tests or just 'does it install?'
<Riddell> Arby: does it install pretty much
<Riddell> jussi01: where is "here"?
<jussi01> Riddell: Helsinki
<Riddell> not somewhere I've managed to get to yet
<jussi01> That reminds me, anyone in midlands of the UK Ill be there next week if you want some company for a beer or coffee.
<Riddell> smarter might be
<jussi01> Liverpool/manchedster area
<Riddell> davmor2 too
<Riddell> oh, I believe that's what the English call "the north"
<davmor2> What?
<jussi01> Riddell: you should come some day, its a lovely place - just dont come in january...
<Riddell> England considers the north to begin somewhere in the middle
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Riddell: I said UK :D :P
<Riddell> (to be fair, the central belt is hardly in the centre of Scotland)
<Arby> except for English people from the real north :)
<davmor2> Riddell: no that's Londoners :P
<Arby> who call Manchester south
<jussi01> you crack me up :P
<Riddell> Arby: Manchester is just a suburb of London from here :)
<Arby> well said :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> anyway, now I really am going to bed...
<jussi01> I see you all tomorrow.
<Riddell> sleep tight
<Arby> and the madness has commenced in -release-party :)
<Arby> must .... not ..... bait  .... the trolls
<Arby> but it's so tempting :)
<JontheEchidna> bait them 'bout what?
<Riddell> release time I expect
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> soo tempting to hit the publish button on that Kubuntu 8.10 release story...
<Riddell> that will annoy a lot of people (mostly the marketing department of canonical who will start getting late night phone calls)
<JontheEchidna> oh, you guys get calls when things are released, or just when people say things are released that arent' released?
<Riddell> the marketing people do I believe
<Riddell> I've only occationally got phone calls, never on release day as far as I mind
<Socceroos> Riddell: I've just finished the initial rsync.....are those fresh ISO's up yet?
<Riddell> Socceroos: not yet it seems, still waiting for the gears of the publisher to turn
<Socceroos> Riddell: the suspense.....
<Socceroos> does 8.10 come with a kde4 port of networkmanager applet?
<Riddell> Socceroos: sadly not, it isn't ready yet
<JontheEchidna> it's infantile at the moment
<JontheEchidna> the plasma people started cooking it into existance a week or two ago
<Socceroos> Riddell: doh! i was really looking forward to that...... Does the old one have updated support for the 3G networking stuff?
<a|wen> looks like the live-cd's just got up :)
<Riddell> Socceroos: not to speak of :(
<Riddell> a|wen: hmm?  nothing new up yet
<Socceroos> Riddell:  ......argh. Thats the main reason I wanted to upgrade....
<a|wen> Riddell: Kubuntu Desktop i386 (20081029.1) on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all ?
<Socceroos> looks like i'll have to install the ubuntu applet and use that. Hopefully it works as expected.
<Riddell> a|wen: ok, confirmed, let's get testing
<Riddell> Socceroos, vorian, Arby: time for rsyncing dudes
<a|wen> i've already updated mine using rsync :)
<Arby> ok
<Socceroos> ok
<Riddell> our last three days of testing need redone in one night!  all hands to the ISOs!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: able to test?
<Arby> I need a bigger pipe
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope :(
<JontheEchidna> busy finding inverses of matrices
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm sure you could write a programme to do that :)
<Socceroos> Riddell: same rsync command?
<Riddell> Socceroos: yep
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<dwidmann> Hmm, I can test an ISO before I go to bed
<Riddell> dwidmann: excellent, grab from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/  or rsync if you already have a recent one
<Riddell> report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all when installed
<dwidmann> Riddell: it'll be a while before I can do it though, probably about 8 hours from now ... or is that too late to be useful (silly bandwidth restrictions of a greedy ISP :( )
<Riddell> dwidmann: that would still be useful
<Riddell> a|wen-testing: how's it looking?
<dwidmann> Riddell: okay ... I'll test the amd64 ISO as soon as I can then
<Riddell> thanks
<Arby> Riddell: are we going to co-ordinate here or should we join the #u-testing team ?
<a|wen-testing> Riddell: going slow, my vm is on a laptop without cpu virtualization ... but apart from that, good :)
<Riddell> Arby: I'm just going to do every test I can
<Riddell> Arby: but if you say what you plan to do here others might be able to do other tests as appropriate
<Arby> fair enough, desktop has landed. I'll start with entire disk
<dwidmann> Riddell: would it be more useful if I did the live or the alternate?
<Riddell> dwidmann: live
<Riddell> Arby: great (I can't do that one :)
<KDesk> hi
<Riddell> hi KDesk, able to do some install tests?
<a|wen-testing> Arby: i'm in the process of "entire disk" from the "live" option
<KDesk> Riddell I think yes :)
<Arby> a|wen-testing: ok I'll do manual instead then
<Riddell> don't be too afraid to duplicate, we do want duplicates too
<Riddell> KDesk: excellent, grab from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/  or rsync if you already have a recent one, report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all when installed
<a|wen-testing> Arby: then we can switch manual vs. entire by choosing the install option :)
<Riddell> installing in ! english is a useful test too
<Arby> sounds like a plan
<KDesk> Riddell I have rc, how do I rsync?
<Riddell> KDesk: rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso .
<Riddell> KDesk: s/i386/amd64/ as appropriate
<a|wen-testing> Riddell: i'll do the next one in danish
<Socceroos> 48% through rsync.....
<Socceroos> waiting waiting....
<KDesk> Riddell ok. Btw, I have installed rc (i386 )and everything is OK.
<Riddell> also testing the install only mode is a useful one even if not on the iso tracker site since that has been breaking quite a bit in past builds
<Arby> Riddell: install only? as in not start the live session?
<Arby> that's what I always do
<Riddell> KDesk: there's been quite a few updates since then, and unfortunately we've had this night-before rebuild just done so all the last few days testing needs redone toot sweet
<KDesk> ok :)
<Riddell> Arby: glad someone does :)
<a|wen-testing> Riddell: i think the test should be split up for live+install and install-only for jaunty
<Riddell> a|wen-testing: I agree, !english should be added too.  trouble is it's hard to change the tests in that site, needs database fiddling apparantly
<Riddell> anyway, rebooting
<a|wen-testing> Riddell: and for the alternate cd the entire-disk should be split in LVM and not LVM ... we should in general look at updating them to reflect current situation
<dwidmann> Hum, maybe I should dig out one of my old 250's for this.
<rgreening> Riddell: myself and JontheEchidna were looking at the KNotification (to replace KPasivePopup). I have a working solution, but need to know about localization...
<rgreening> Riddell: have a look at 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/64300/ and 2) http://paste.ubuntu.com/64301/
<rgreening> 1) is the .notifyrc file (which requires localization I assume).. just not sure what I need to do in the package to allow Rosetta...
<Riddell> rgreening: sounds great but can't test tonight, busy install testing
<rgreening> np. it was more of a question about ensuring localization gets in there...
<rgreening> I'll do up what I can and try and bzr it up
<rgreening> you can review/accept/reject at yer leisure... :)
 * arby-testing waves and runs away to start the next test
<arby-testing> o/
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> all
 * a|wen thinks it is SO cool ... Free software + Ubuntu was on national television for 25 minutes today, in a program that is usually seen by around 12-13 % of the danish population =)
<ubuntu> I have a problem with the live cd of Kubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu> audio doesn-t work
<ubuntu> at all
<ubuntu> I have a Asus F6a Laptop
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-30
<rgreening> Riddell: I did a bzr commit for the changes to update-notifier-kde and bumped the changelog to 0.10. Can you check to see if it worked?
<a|wen> ubuntu: do you have a volume control in the systray (or what that thing is called)?
<rgreening> a|wen: kmix
<ubuntu> no
<rgreening> ubuntu: ^
<ubuntu> there is no volume control
<rgreening> run kmix (ALT+F2) then type kmix and enter
<ubuntu> I have run it
<rgreening> try it from a konsole thwen and see if there are error messages
<Riddell> rgreening: where did you commit to?
<ubuntu> mmh
<ubuntu> no errors
<ubuntu> from the console
<rgreening> Riddell: I have a bzr copy and did a bzr commit... guess I need to do something different...
<rgreening> do I bzr merge?
<a|wen> ubuntu: sounds like your hardware wasn't recognized ... do you know what kind of sound hardware it is?
<Riddell> rgreening: what does bzr info  say you have?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ejr/adept/update-notifier-kde/
<ubuntu> mmh
<ubuntu> wait i check
<ubuntu> can i launch some command too
<ubuntu> see my hardware_
<Riddell> rgreening: so you have a local branch and have committed locally
<Riddell> rgreening: you now need to push it somewhere
<rgreening> ok...
<rgreening> I tried bzr merge
<Riddell> rgreening: that'll bring in any updates from the URL above
<Riddell> rgreening: but you need to push it somewhere
<rgreening> right...
<rgreening> ok. so, how do I push back to yours
<Riddell> rgreening: so start with creating an update-notifier-kde product (dunno why I put it under adept, that was silly of me)
<a|wen> ubuntu: "lspci -v" in a terminal ... look down through the list
<rgreening> start a new one?
<Riddell> rgreening: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new-guided
<ubuntu> I have a centrino 2
<ubuntu> Built-in Azalia compliant audio chip, with 3D effect & full duplex
<ubuntu> Built-in speaker and microphone
<ubuntu> Built-in Azalia compliant audio chip, with 3D effect & full duplex
<ubuntu> Built-in speaker and microphone
<ubuntu> excuse
<ubuntu> i-ve found it
<ubuntu> Built-in Azalia compliant audio chip, with 3D effect & full duplex
<ubuntu> Built-in speaker and microphone
<Riddell> ubuntu: this isn't the best channel for sound problems, not our speciality, best to submit a bug report on alsa and attach the output of dmesg
<ScottK> JFTR our guidance-power-manager 4.1.2 claims it's 4.1.1
<ubuntu> INtel corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD audio controller
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i have another question
<a|wen> ubuntu: report it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+filebug ... include that kind of information, as well as dmesg output
<ubuntu> every time I start kubuntu
<ubuntu> when I open menus
<rgreening> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/update-notifier-kde
<Riddell> ScottK: I never updated the version number in time, but I don't think there were significant changes
<ubuntu> I see for an instant "the shadow" of the menu I m opening
<ubuntu> just for one time
<ubuntu> if I reopen it
<ubuntu> it doesnt eppear anymore
<ubuntu> appear anymore
<Riddell> bug in oxygen theme that
<Riddell> or X I guess depending on who you ask
<ScottK> Riddell: No, I don't think there were.  More of a FYI.
<ubuntu> it happens with every application
<ubuntu> also kickoff
<Riddell> ScottK: I really wish there was a way to update version numbers automatically
<a|wen> ubuntu: it's a known problem ... see Riddell's comments
 * ScottK too (about version numbers)
 * ScottK usually updates the version string right after a release in svn so he doesn't forget later.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> very much for your help...and good work!
<a|wen> thx ubuntu ... good luck with the ibex
<rgreening> Riddell: I subscribed you to that lp I created. Not sure I have everything done correctly. If you have a moment to look...
<Riddell> rgreening: so you created a project?
<Riddell> rgreening: done the push yet?
<rgreening> yeah..
<rgreening> I gues it's correct.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> https://code.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/update-notifier-kde/trunk shows the code is there....
<Riddell> rgreening: excellent
<rgreening> SO, I have much to read/learn about using lp for code... but it seems simple enough (at a first glance)
<Riddell> rgreening: main thing with bzr is keeping track of what branch or checkout you're working on :)
<Riddell> rgreening: you currently have a local branch so any more changed you'd need to bzr commit to commit locally then bzr push to push to launchpad
<Riddell> rgreening: but you can also bzr checkout lp:~roderick-greening/update-notifier-kde/trunk  then you can commit straight back
<rgreening> ok. I'll do the later.. testing it now.
<a|wen> rgreening: if you've already downloaded a big branch using bzr branch you can "convert" it to a checkout using bxr branch
<a|wen> bzr even
<rgreening> cool
<a|wen> bzr bind of course :)
 * a|wen is tired ... just finishing up todays last test
<Riddell> don't give up, DVDs still to come :)
<a|wen> he ... it's already past 1:30 in my tz, and needs to go to $work tomorrow
<rgreening> Riddell: what's the correct way to maze a tarball of the bzr src then for making a new deb
<a|wen> rgreening: bzr export ~/myproject.tar.gz :)
<rgreening> a|wen: that's cool
<rgreening> ty
<arby-testing> o/
<Riddell> rgreening: no special way, mv trunk/.bzr dot-bzr; tar zcf foo.tar.gz trunk; mv dot-bzr trunk/.bzr
<Riddell> oh well, a|wen knows better than me :)
<rgreening> lol
 * a|wen has started using bzr for $education projects :)
<ScottK> 20081029.1 is the one we are meant to be testing now, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes please
<ScottK> OK.  Got to get kids to bed first, but it's downloaded.
<rgreening> a|wen: omg that command rocks
<a|wen> rgreening: functionality-wise bzr rocks
<rgreening> I'm beginning to see that
<vorian> smooth install for meh
<vorian> 86_64
<rgreening> Riddell: I assume you'll make the other update-notifier-kde under adept go away?
<Riddell> rgreening: I'll mark it as obsolete at some point
<Riddell> rgreening: really we need a branch under ~kubuntu-members rather than under individual accounts
<rgreening> ok, how do we move it then? or add it there?
 * rgreening == sponge
 * Arby launches one last test
<Socceroos> Riddell: i386 CD worked well for me, didn't reformat the partition, and used the install now option.
<Riddell> Socceroos: excellent, mind and record on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> rgreening: push to ~kubuntu-members
<Socceroos> Riddell: ok
<a|wen> vorian: cool, you remembered to report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all too :)
<vorian> oh yeah
<a|wen> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: Ok, pushed to ~kubuntu-members
<rgreening> Riddell: Looks good to me. I updated the X-Vcs-Bzr in the control file as well. Yay \o/
<Riddell> great
<rgreening> Riddell: So, I'm going to head home. I'll rsync the DVD later and test it (are they out yet?)
<Riddell> not yet
<rgreening> ok, I'll watch for them. thanks for the help
<Socceroos> Riddell: what was the problem with the DVDs?
<Riddell> Socceroos: only that they don't exist yet :)
<Socceroos> Ah...
<Socceroos> soo, there wasn't any critical bug?
<Riddell> Socceroos: there was an important bug in ubiquity, that's why we're doing all this last minute rebuilding and testing
<Riddell> "cdimage  18019  0.0  0.0  10196  1388 pts/11   S+   01:02   0:00          \_ /bin/sh /home/cdimage/bin/buildlive kubuntu-dvd"  looks like they're in progress
<Arby> test coverage is looking pretty good now
<Riddell> Arby: that's what happens when we get our CDs made before ubuntu desktop ones :)
<Arby> nice to see we get something first :P
<Arby> just going to finish this last test then time for sleep
<Arby> unless there's any out standing cases
<Arby> I could launch one overnight
<arby-testing> o/
<arby-testing> another successful test
 * ScottK reboots to try Live CD
<Arby> right that's me done
<Arby> good night all
<Riddell> night Arby, thanks
<a|wen> no more testing for me either ... night everyone
<ScottK-liveCD> Good night.
 * ScottK-liveCD explores ironic testing by reading about MS maybe releasing a test version of Windows 7 while testing Kubuntu.
<ScottK-liveCD> Is Konqueror expected to work with flashplugin-nonfree?
<Riddell> ScottK-liveCD: yes, works for me
<ScottK-liveCD> I tried it on cnn.com and no working.
 * ScottK-liveCD looks for another one.
<Riddell> youtube is a good test
<rgreening> cnn is a bad test
<Riddell> ScottK-liveCD: but you might need to scan for plugins manually and restart
 * ScottK-liveCD tries
<Riddell> 4:30 UTC estimated DVD time
<rgreening> cnn doesnt like us
<ScottK-liveCD> Does it matter if the base-files fix is installed to the live session before installing?
<ScottK-liveCD> After scanning for plugins youtube admitted I had flash.
<ScottK-liveCD> I think I'm not patient enough for doing Youtube on Live CD.
 * ScottK-liveCD is ready to declare victory.
 * ScottK-laptop marks down the test passed.
<ScottK-laptop> I think that's about it for me.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll be offline mostly tomorrow at $WORK meetings.
<ScottK-laptop> Happy release day everyone.
 * rgreening thinks ScottK-laptop shoul dwait for the DVD and test with me. hahah
 * ScottK-laptop has to leave the house at 0430 local and drive three states away to be at an 0800 meeting.
<rgreening> ouch
 * rgreening takes it back
<ScottK-laptop> ... That I found out I was going to less than 24 hours ago.
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> ~twitter update last hour bug fixes ment ISO testing restarted, CDs done, DVDs still being made
<kubotu> status updated
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I did try to follow to the link on adobe's web site and install flash using gebi.  It was really straightforward.
<ScottK-laptop> I just had to pick I wanted the Ubuntu .deb.
<Riddell> adobe: no longer totally incompetant with linux
<rgreening> new slogan
<ScottK-laptop> I see jono beat me to blogging about Stani (of Stani's Python Editor fame) winning the .nl competition for their new 5 eu coin.
<ScottK-laptop> He did the design all with FOSS stuff on Ubuntu.
<Riddell> nice
<rgreening> Riddell: ScottK-laptop: I just uploaded a test build of update-notifier-kde to kubuntu testing ppa. I changed the KPassivePopup to KNotification (thanks jtechidna for some assistance/suggestions). I need some peeps the test/verify. It may need some additonal work/polish
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: OK.  Not tonight and when I do it, I'll grab the source and build it myself.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK-laptop> I don't trust PPA repos until they are signed or someone convinces me DNS cache poisoning is fixed.
<Riddell> rgreening: grab a screenshot and blog
<rgreening> sure thing...
<rgreening> how do we sign PPA's (or can we)
<ScottK-laptop> I am so totally out of touch.  I didn't even notice the world series was going on (baseball)
<Riddell> PPAs have no signatures
<rgreening> ah
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: You beat on Kiko until he fixes it.
<Riddell> rgreening: make sure you add your blog to planet ubuntu first
<rgreening> @ Riddell too bad. @ ScottK-laptop lol
<rgreening> me blog is dere
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: is that the one with the very American definition of "world"? :)
<rgreening> I posted one the other day
<rgreening> Americans and geography... hmmm...
 * rgreening hides
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: It is.  I didn't name it.
<ScottK-laptop> Although there are Canadian teams in the league (or are there still, dunno) so it's not entirely US only.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: I would agree that Americans tend to be more geographically ignorant than they should.
 * ScottK-laptop however, is not one of them.
<Riddell> that sounds like an invitation to test :)
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: what's the capital of Australia?  and no wikipaedia!
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Is it 'A'
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> ho ho
 * rgreening has a bad sanse of humor
<rgreening> s/sanse/sense
<rgreening> an kant spel 4 beens
<rgreening> Riddell: update-notification-kde is only in intrepid, correct? or was it made available in Hardy
<Riddell> rgreening: intrepid only
<rgreening> k. writing up my blog
<ScottK> Riddell: Canberra.
<ScottK> When I was in college I met a girl who was from Singapore.  As she wound up to explain where in the world that was because she was certain I wouldn't know, I said, "Oh, right next to the Straights of Malacca".
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening points at the Navy boy
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> It helps to have been a history buff growing up.
 * ScottK could really use that sematic file system just now.
<ScottK> I need to find one slide out of a presentation I put toghether about 7 years ago and take it to the meeting tomorrow.
<ScottK> Got it.
<Riddell> ScottK: just do a presentation on how cool plasmoids are
<ScottK> That's a little OT for the meeting in question, but I will show the slide on my KDE4 laptop....
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Only 1/2 day left! | Test test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> 02:51 < slangasek> the amd64 kubuntu-dvd livefs is finished; i386 will have started about the time I commented on the last one finishing, so eta on kubuntu dvds is 04:00 UTC
<Riddell> an hour.  just time to go for a canoe
<rgreening> omg... http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/ in FF.. shouldn't Kubuntu have a kubuntu default page for FF? lol
<Riddell> that canal is mirror smooth, very pretty indeed
<Riddell> rgreening: it would be nice to have the search box back in Konqueror's about page
<rgreening> I agree... I'll add it to my todo list :)
<rgreening> I just blogged...
<Riddell> rgreening: what do you mean by "interactive"?
<rgreening> KNotifications can be clicked and have triggered actions
<rgreening> not that I have any in there atm
<rgreening> passive popups do not
<rgreening> omg.. that showed up horrible on planet compared to the original
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> Kubuntu DVDs are up! free hugs to all testers! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20081030/
<Riddell> ~twitter been out canoeing, DVDs now up for testing
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<Riddell> ~twitter update been out canoeing, DVDs now up for testing
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> Riddell: that post looks so bad on planet. I edited it on blogger. Will planet get an updated version?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, although it'll still do whatever html tidying it did before
<KDesk> why is http://www.kubuntu.net/ still with the old look? Should it not be the same as the http://www.kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> KDesk: shows how often that domain is used :)
<rgreening> Riddell: yes, but I have fixed some of that (hopefully) by compromising on the pic on the left/right and changed the text to match.
<rgreening> since planet doesn't support that
<rgreening> Riddell: I use kubuntu.net... about 50% of the time by mis-type... should we redir the main site from there?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, I've just filed a ticket to request that
<KDesk> What happend firefox-qt? Will it be ready for FF3.1?
<rgreening> wiked. mind reading is a good skill
<Riddell> KDesk: that's up to upstream
<rgreening> ~twitter update Cleaning up my todo list... removed 3 items out of 12
<kubotu> status updated
<KDesk> aah, hopefully it is ready for 3.1 :-)
<rgreening> R-syncing DVD now to test...
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> morning NCommander
<NCommander> Riddell, how goes it?
<Riddell> DVDs needing testing
<NCommander> I can probably test the AMD64 one
<Riddell> great
<rgreening> yeah, and I'll get the i386
<rgreening> just rsync-ing
<rgreening> it's at 37%
<Socceroos> Riddell: how are we looking for the ISO's?
<emonkey> Good morning everybody and just a little thank you from me to all of you. I'm sure we'll have a nice release today. Thanks for alle the efforts.
<BernhardRode> Hi, I just wanted to thank you for the great RC. Yesterday, I installed it on my Lenovo T61. The installation did work without a clue. Only the Add Language dialog and the Non-Free Hardware Driver tools crashed ... after they finished their job. So everythings works great. Thank you.
<dwidmann_laptop> ooh, good, the url I was about to ask for is in the topic :)
<Tonio_> alleeHol: hey :)
<Tonio_> may I bug you just a second ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: Hi, how's it going?
<alleeHol> yes, ask
 * smarter waves
<smarter> are we there yet? :]
 * davmor2 slaps smater sorry the bot made me do it
<davmor2> smarter: ^ even
<Riddell> morning friends, are we excited today?
<smarter> of course we are :p
<echidnaman> gooooood morning
<Socceroos_home> hello
<_Sime_> ok, so today is the big-ish day.
<Hobbsee> yes, Riddell's getting married.  Who's the best man?
<_Sime_> his job I'm guessing. ;-)
<Hobbsee> ;)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Nearly there! | Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs
<Riddell> ~twitter update fell asleep around 6 in the morning, feels like a good day to do a distro release
<kubotu> howdy, Riddell
<kubotu> status updated
<Socceroos_home> Riddell: all the ISO's are tested now?
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all is looking good
<rgreening> ~twitter update Intrepid is here... waiting for bug reports...
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> \o/ \o/ \o/
<rgreening> morning Riddell and friends
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: mornign
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about coffee
<kubotu> I know nothing about coffee
<JontheEchidna> ~order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> the bug tracker is so quiet this morning
<Riddell> no bugs left, they've all been fixed
<JontheEchidna> that's what I'm hoping :]
<rgreening> hehe
<vorian> yo
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: bug 290717... It doesn't crash for me either. In users backtrace, nothing stood out to me...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290717 in kdebase "Dolphin crashes when path contains two slashes behind each other" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290717
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the thing
<JontheEchidna> strange
<JontheEchidna> well, there aren't any debug symbols so there's nothing that could jump out at us
<rgreening> Im going to suggest some stuff... which dbg package would be necessary
<JontheEchidna> I commented requesting him to install kdebase-dbg
<Riddell> Hobbsee: simon__ needs kicked from #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmm, he left before i saw anything from him
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I never saw it.. (never refreshed page) and added a similar comment... lol... doh
<rgreening> You should be able to edit your post to LP
<rgreening> ~order breakfast
 * kubotu slides a cigarette, a cup of hot coffee and a bagel with cream cheese down the bar to rgreening.
<rgreening> mmmm... breakfast of champions
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: bug 291064.. I can't reproduce. how bout you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291064 in kdebase-kde4 "SIGSEGV 11, crash during deleting files from fish protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291064
<jjesse> today is the big day right?
<Riddell> jjesse: yep, today is when we start on jaunty :)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I don't have the setup to test fish I don't think
<jjesse> congrats again gang on the release
<jjesse> it rocks on my dell 9
<JontheEchidna> or at least, I don't know how to
<jjesse> for those of you going to UDS i will be bringing it so you can see how it works/l0ooks
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Got any ssh account? fish is just a gui based ssh
<JontheEchidna> nope, that's the thing
<rgreening> ah. ok then. :)
<hunger> Riddell: Are the jaunty repositories open yet? Or are you doing conceptional work only at this time?
<rgreening> This one is strange... bug 290989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290989 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 sensitive to /tmp space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290989
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no clue what they're talking about
<JontheEchidna> hunger: the jaunty repos aren't open yet
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Thought so:-(
 * hunger hates the time between beta 1 and the opening of the repos for the next version.
<hunger> Soooo boring. Nothing breaks:-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> hunger: not yet open, usually it takes a day or two of tollchain setup anyway
<hunger> Riddell: I know:-( I was just developing some hope since you mentioned to be working on jaunty already.
<hunger> I guess I can at least activate the backport repos then:-)
<Riddell> 4.1.3 should appear for packaging today
<hunger> New OOo version is out, too.
<JontheEchidna> my CPU fan is already whining at me^
<hunger> Of course git is extremly outdated in ubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> but that's because ktorrent is taking 340 MB RAM o.o
<jjesse> to install open office 3 how would i do it?
<jjesse> wow start.ubuntu.com/8.10/ is nice
<_gunni_> jjesse: For OOo 3 you can look at a ppa https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<rgreening> Riddell: what's the process to start packaging 4.1.3 (I came in rather late in 4.1.2 last time).
<hunger> kbluetooth is broken:-( Can't find any device, even though gnome apps find several.
<Riddell> hunger: yeah, known problem, it got broken by a late bluez update
<Riddell> we'll do an update of solid-bluez when there's something working
<Riddell> who has bandwidth?  torrents need seeding
 * Riddell eyes up seaLne 
<xerosis> is the kubuntu wiki working for anyone?
<Riddell> it might be a bit overloaded
<seaLne> Riddell: currently downloading will seed when finished
<Riddell> thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: at school, but anything to do for the website?
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't think so, unless you want to add a screenshots page
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, I'll try to work on that between assigned tasks
<ryanakca> s/assigned tasks/assignements/g
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: zomg, it's out
<JontheEchidna> can I hit the jolly, shiny, candy-like publish button on the news story now?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go for it!
<davmor2> congrats everyone it's out
<JontheEchidna> woo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: remove RC from masterhead and update link too
<JontheEchidna> how do I do that?
 * JontheEchidna isn't familiar with drupal
<JontheEchidna> DIGG IT; http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_8_10_Released_refreshes_the_desktop
<ryanakca> Weee!
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Go to the admin, edit the masthead block.
<davmor2> Riddell: that digg link hooks into this page http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release note the title at the top ;)
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: working on it
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: fixed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: title is too long s/Released/Out/
<Riddell> in masterhead
<davmor2> :)
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> Great work guys :]
<Arby> \\o \\o \\o
<Arby> o// o// o//
<ryanakca> :D
<Riddell> group hug!
<Riddell> you all rock!
<JontheEchidna> :D-/<
<JontheEchidna> :D-\<
<JontheEchidna> :D-/<
<JontheEchidna> :D-\<
 * JontheEchidna dances
 * Riddell ceilidhs
<ryanakca> *sigh*, after the announcement, the left sidebar moves into the middle of the screen in IE6
 * rgreening sings.... breaks all the windows...
<rgreening> \o/ /o\ \o/
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: did you get the masthead?
<Riddell> people still use IE 6
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: yeah
<Riddell> ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: my school does :/
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: *patiently waits for the cache to get updated*
<JontheEchidna> can we get the #kubuntu topic changed?
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm
<JontheEchidna> already changed ;-)
<rgreening> Riddell: any changes from the DVD last night to todays release?
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download <-- KDE3 mentioned?
<Riddell> rgreening: nope
<Riddell> Tm_T: fixed, waiting cache update
<rgreening> kool. I'll burn it
<rgreening> and re-install clean (I think)
<Tm_T> Riddell: great, thanks
<JontheEchidna> so who's gonna submit a story to the Dot?
<rgreening> here's a question, how do I export my Kmail mail (or what do I need to backup to keep my mail)? If anyone knows...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a volunteer!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> I'll do it in a bit
 * JontheEchidna has to go
<JontheEchidna> bbl, and congrats again everyone
<vorian> yay! congrats all \o/
<Riddell> awooga
<nixternal> hey everyone, a big congrats to all of you this go round. I wish I could have been more active this time around and look forward to working with everyone in Jaunty!
<nixternal> Congrats again! Job well done!
<mvo> Riddell:  could you please have a look at bug #291115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291115 in update-manager "Kubuntu Update Manager crash problem with Turkish language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291115
<Riddell> mvo: yeah, just been helping him
<Riddell> I think it's a turkish only isue
<mvo> Riddell: breakage in the translation? not utf-8?
<Riddell> mvo: breakage in pykde probably, still looking
<mvo> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> I wonder which important people I left out of http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3729
<rgreening> mvo: poke
<rgreening> Riddell: nice post :) Just call me Mr Fixit.
<rgreening> Riddell: a|wen?
<rgreening> mvo: so, working on apt fix for SRU? Do you need me to do anything with it?
<vorian> rgreening: mrfixit
<vorian> :)
<rgreening> :P
<vorian> yay
<vorian> MrFixit: now /msg nickserv group
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> haha
<rgreening> apparantly already registered
<rgreening> dam
<vorian> oh well
<rgreening> The most fun is getting broken things to work... that's why I am loving this so much
 * rgreening needs to get my karma into 4 digits...
<mvo> rgreening: oh, right. sorry was busy with something else, all you need to do is to write a testcase in the bugreport
<rgreening> got any example/template or should I wing it? and do it in the bug that I put the patch on? or a new bug?
<stdin> I'm looking at bug #290589 and I think this edit should fix it http://pastebin.com/d7d63b982 - any feedback before I attach to the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kdelibs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<Riddell> ryanakca: how about a link to http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%208.10%20Intrepid%20Ibex somewhere prominant?
<KDesk> My Plasma has crashed without doing anything, has it a log to look at?
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu 8.10 is out, see kubuntu.org for download/upgrade
<kubotu> status updated
<hunger> kongrats to the release!
<Riddell> thanks hunger!
<Riddell> KDesk: check /var/crash
<KDesk> Riddell: It is empty
<KDesk> there is something in .xsession-errors
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks like the dot story got published
<KDesk> Why are the -kde4 (like digikam-kde4) packages removed from the repo?
<rgreening> the kde4 version is broken
<rgreening> badly
<Riddell> it was an early beta
<Riddell> newer one is probably in the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa
 * Nightrose hands out cookies to everyone
<Nightrose> nice work folks :)
<Nightrose> kubotu: party
<Nightrose> apachelogger: kubotu can't party?
<Nightrose> ew ew ew
<rgreening> ~order a round of drinks
 * kubotu slides a round of drinks down the bar to rgreening
<rgreening> dam... I'm gonna get drunk
<Nightrose> rgreening: our little insanity can party like no other - i hoped kubotu can do that as well :/
<rgreening> ~order wine for Nightrose
 * kubotu pours Nightrose a delicious glass from the channel's wine cellar.
<rgreening> :)
<Nightrose> :) thx
<rgreening> yw
<Riddell> Nightrose: this is a more refined channel than those amarok ones :)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> i see
<emonkey> We've got a big party tonight at our university, the party of the bachelors, I'll drink some beer in cheers of you all. BIG THANKS and cheers!
<Nightrose> Riddell: but the twitter fewer spilled over :P
<Riddell> it's quite a nice interface to titte
<Nightrose> i fear we infected kubuntu with that
<Nightrose> *nod*
<emonkey> *g*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the twittering is also more refined
<apachelogger> ~topic del 1
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs
<apachelogger> ~topic learn
<kubotu> okay then :)
<apachelogger> ~topic replace Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs |  |  |  |  |  |  |  | Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~topic set Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<apachelogger> there we go :D
<rgreening> mvo.. where'd ya go.. oh no... :)
<yuriy> and it's out... congratulations everyone! great job!
<yuriy> nice article on the site too
<jussi01> mrgh... my nvidia settings is playing up - ever since i change which side each monitor is... are there known issues with nvidia settings?
<pthulin> hi! Have anyone had any luck trying out the preview release of Qt 4.5 yet?
<jjesse> is there a reason my windows don
<jjesse> dang it
<jjesse> is there a reason my windows don't save size when i restart?
<jjesse> am i missing something stupdi?
<smarter> jjesse: I think this is due to the kwinrulesrc shipped with kubuntu-default-settings
<smarter> but I thought it had been solved
<smarter> seele, Riddell: ^ ?
<rgreening> smarter: I think the patch explicitly said forget changes due to the resizing issues....
<rgreening> jjesse ^
<Riddell> it probably will keep the size, there wasn't time to change it
<Riddell> and the correct way removes the maximise button for no reason
<rgreening> lol
<jjesse> oh
<rgreening> it was stolen by the autobots
<KDesk> I also think this is a bad config. I have delete all thouse rules (but not the one for focuse).
<DaskreecH> Hooray Ibex is out!! :)
<DaskreecH> Grats all!
<xerosis> if a screen fails to unlock would that be a kwin problem or something in the backend?
<vorian> woops
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I just append the codingstudio link to http://www.kubuntu.org/tour ?
<DaskreecH> Hmm am I missing something for the searchbar in konqueror?
<Riddell> ryanakca: good plan
<smarter> DaskreecH: konqueror-plugin-searchbar ?
<smarter> oh, http://discover.kde.org is nice
<DaskreecH> already installed
<smarter> "[text: blurb about usability]" << but unfinished :P
<DaskreecH> smarter: plus the front page says 4.0 coming soon
<smarter> yup, it needs s/4.0/4.1/g and updated screenshots
<DaskreecH> 4.2
<DaskreecH> smarter: just having the plugin installed should be all I can't flip it off in Konqueror settings ?
<smarter> DaskreecH: Settings --> Configure extensions maybe
<DaskreecH> Nope :-( It's enabled everywhere I can think of. It only affects the location toolbar right?
<smarter> think so
<ryanakca> Hmmm... would a few pixels padding between the screenshot and 'out' in the masthead be nice?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it would look better
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: look better? (might have to go to www-admin to see)
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: yes, much better
<Arby> JontheEchidna: what do you think to bug 290607 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290607 in kdebase "Missing entries for keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290607
<Arby> Are those options actually supposed to be there?
<JontheEchidna> I'm assuming they were in there in KDE3, so a wishlist + upstream report would be needed
 * JontheEchidna exercises dog for 15 mins
<Arby> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure if the behaviour has just changed, you can set the options he asks for by right clicking on the corresponding menu items.
<Riddell> 4.1.3 up!
<KDesk> Riddell: Do you build the packages manually? One per one?
<Riddell> yep
<KDesk> wow
<KDesk> How many people are you building packages?
<Riddell> three or four usually
<Riddell> want to help?
<KDesk> aah, also, will the 4.1.3 packages get into Intrepid as update?
<Riddell> yes should do
<KDesk> Riddell: hmm, I would like, but I don't know how to do that. Is there a manual for that?
<Riddell> in theory https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide should tell you
<Riddell> but I think it's not as good as it should be
<KDesk> Riddell: I will read that and do some practice, and if I have time I will come here back :)
<Riddell> there's also http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/packaging-presentation.pdf  and even http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwTp1YnehoI
<KDesk> Riddell: thanks for the links :)
<xerosis> Riddell: when does packaging start?
<Riddell> xerosis: right about now, want to help?
<xerosis> Riddell: sure, I've only got as far as debuilder though, not used pbuilder
<SiNiESTrO> what's revu?
<apachelogger> SiNiESTrO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<SiNiESTrO> thanks
<Hobbsee> mmm...seeding...
 * DaskreecH waves at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya DaskreecH!
<nixternal> did base-files break stuff today?
<nixternal> [rpm] error: File /home/rjohnson/cleversafe/svn/swdev_mgmt/trunk/driveswap/output/build/SOURCES/dsnet-driveswap-1.0.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<DaskreecH> Hobbsee: How are you?
<nixternal> there is a such file or directory
<Hobbsee> DaskreecH: enjoying watching seeding
<DaskreecH> Ha ha That's a new one on me for hobbies
<reisi> hmm just noticed; my laptops keyboard doesn't work after resuming from suspend2ram, it works in the console though.. can anyone remember reports of this?
<reisi> it doesn't work in X in any way other than triggering virtual terminal change (alt+f-keys), mouse does work though
<reisi> i guess it's a bit late for 8.10 :)
<JontheEchidna> aaaargh
<JontheEchidna> I told pbuilder to get stuff from nl.archive, not us.archive
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-31
 * nixternal kicks intrepid square in the pants
<nixternal> I cannot figure out where this damn problem came from
<DreadKnight> how come on ubuntu or kubuntu websited there are no nice screenshots of the desktop or some of the apps?\
<DreadKnight> am i missing something?
<DreadKnight> man i want to introduce somebody to linux / ubuntu distro and i don't even know where to start
<DreadKnight> the FAQ on kubuntu website is also dumb
<vorian> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<DreadKnight> "what is kubuntu? A: an ubuntu derivate" come on wtf?
<DreadKnight> the release is not for new comers and the screenshots are irelevant to them and tiny.
<DreadKnight> r*
<nixternal> fix them
<nixternal> how come I don't see that question?
<DreadKnight> ubuntu website is even more worse.
<DreadKnight> i wonder what person or group i should talk to in order to get things right.
<vorian> hmmm
<nixternal> DreadKnight: for kubuntu's website, ryanakca and Riddell
<nixternal> for Ubuntu's website, file a bug as they have paid developer(s) for theis website
<DreadKnight> nixternal: i see; thanks, will probably talk to Riddell soon
<DreadKnight>  What is Kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> Kubuntu is the first Ubuntu derived distribution. Our Kubuntu CDs are made up of Ubuntu's base plus KDE. You can get exactly the same effect by installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages (and removing the Gnome packages) from the Ubuntu archives.
<nixternal> DreadKnight: ewww, good finds there
<DreadKnight> i think somebody else bitched regarding this on his blog a while ago...
<nixternal> ya, I love people who bitch...that's all they do...waste packets without helping...bitchers and assholes (besides me) belong on an island together w/o access to anything :)
<DreadKnight> everything it's like plain wrong. can't manage to find nice stuff right away in order to convince someone that doesn't even know linux is free.....
<nixternal> remember, our site is maintained by volunteers when they have the time to do so
<DreadKnight> bitching is next to great feedback . :-)
<nixternal> it has always been like that
<nixternal> bitching is next to.... /ignore in irssi
<DreadKnight> nixternal: yes; we are fighting for the same cause; want to make things better.
<DreadKnight> hehe
<nixternal> especially people who bitch, and nobody reads their blog except for like 4 peopls
<nixternal> people
<DreadKnight> bitching is showing care :D
<nixternal> nah, bitching and moaning causes me to ignore
<nixternal> constructive criticism makes me happy
<DreadKnight> if they would care they would be saying "linux sucks" or just move along.
<nixternal> bitching and moaning is the reason I am no longer married
<nixternal> I don't blame her for leaving either :)
<DreadKnight> haha
<DreadKnight> having a girl friend with no similar hobbyes to talk about is not great.
<DreadKnight> imho
<nixternal> right now, my main focus, is trying to figure out what went retarded in Intrepid for Ant, RPM, and ZSH
<nixternal> my x-wife is a former Red Hat employee who is now developing for the Government...we have a lot in common
<DreadKnight> nice xD
<nixternal> well except for the Red Hat part...DEBIAN > RED HAT!!!
<DreadKnight> fedora?
<DreadKnight> hehe
<DreadKnight> i agree.
<nixternal> pre-Fedora
<DreadKnight> eek
<nixternal> the military aircraft programs use Red Hat
<nixternal> so don't fly in a military aircraft
<DreadKnight> nixternal: you sound a little heart broken atm, mate; are you ok?
<nixternal> hehe, this damn s/-/_/ issue is killing me
<DreadKnight> this sounds a bit like it's recently or you are a bit depressed...
<nixternal> I have grepped log after log and haven't gotten anywhere yet
<nixternal> nah, this happened in 2001...no depression here except for the fact Intrepid is kicking my arse right now
<DreadKnight> Riddell: ping
<DreadKnight> nixternal: i understand
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: *sigh*, how can I help you?
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: the screenshot part I'm working on, we'll have something similar (essentially, the same thing, translated) as kubuntu-fr.org has on their front page
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that is "did you try turning it off and on again?!"
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: i see
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: don't know about their site; not a fluent french speaker
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: For the FAQ (I think that's what you were referring), feel free to submit blurbs to replace the current ones with
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: under captures d'écran, Précédente = Previous, Suivante = Next
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: the site really needs some guide where you could just drop-off windoze users and have them converted; so user friendly presentation / brief with lots of high-res images.
<ryanakca> Lots of images == very bad for people on slow connections... which are very abundant in many parts of the world
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: i say we should get together (whoever else wants) and work on this; perhaps this weekend?
<DreadKnight> don't worry about slow connections that much.
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: I'm away this weekend, however, next weekend would probably work.
<DreadKnight> slow connection = most likely won't download a cd image very soon; would rather use bandwindth for something else.
<apachelogger> this weekend is release party I guess
<DreadKnight> oh
<ryanakca> woah. Did usability just go out the window? :D
<DreadKnight> too bad there are no release parties in my city :\
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: can you say "good marketing" ?
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> it seems out the window atm for me (i almost have my degree in management)
 * ryanakca looks to nixternal for marketing
<ryanakca> and apachelogger ;)
<DreadKnight> it's pretty much a blog for kde-heads atm; nothing for the new people.
<nixternal> ryanakca: wasabi
<apachelogger> I hate marketing
<DreadKnight> it's more likely it would convert another linux user, from another distro, to kubuntu.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I thought you were the one organising the team?
<apachelogger> that doesn't imply that I like it, does it? :P
<DreadKnight> but by far any chance of converting another operating system user to linux.
<ryanakca> nah :D
<nixternal> MARKETING ROCKS!
<DreadKnight> that's the spirit xD
<nixternal> 2 more classes until I am the marketing master of the world!
 * nixternal hacks on ant a lil more
<ryanakca> DreadKnight: tell you what. Head to http://wiki.kubuntu.org and create a page under KubuntuWebsite/ saying what you think we should change and why, and bring it to a meeting and everybody can look over it and go yay or nay :)
<apachelogger> that is aye or nay
<DreadKnight> ryanakca: so i just need to create an user, recall having one on the ubuntu wiki... hmm.. or the romanian ubuntu wiki? need editing rights?
 * apachelogger usually goes with aye, because it sounds so piratish
<DreadKnight> argh
<DreadKnight> xD
<apachelogger> lp login == wiki login
<DreadKnight> right
<ryanakca> Also, you should probably add the ``how'' we can achieve what you suggest for extra brownie points :)
<DreadKnight> i <3 cookies! ^_^
<DreadKnight> not :D
<DreadKnight> of course
<DreadKnight> ok guys, i will get into it when i get some time :-)
<DreadKnight> *
 * DreadKnight is damn tired atm
<vorian> !info darkroom
<ubottu> darkroom (source: darkroom): immage manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 87 kB, installed size 320 kB
<vorian> omg
<nixternal> g'nite
<meson10> I am unable to build kdeui module of PyKDE.. it displays sipkdeuipart0.cpp:3787: warning: unused parameter ?a3' and stays working for next few hours to come....
<ScottK> If someone is looking for a pythonish project to get involved in, I recently saw mention that mnemosyne 2.0 is going to switch to phonon for a backend and the author is looking for help.
<ScottK> It's hosted on LP.
<Riddell> "Automatic Revision Control for Files" why does that need multimedia?
<ScottK> No.
 * ScottK needs to find it.
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/mnemosyne-proj
<ScottK> I guess the revision control guy signed up first.
<hunger> amazing that two people came up with the same pseudo-random letter sequence to name their project.
<ScottK> hunger: It's the Greek god of memory.  Makes sense for both.
<rgreening> omg ScottK you know too much. ever been on Jeopardy!
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Those people actually have to study up.  To much work.
<apachelogger> \sh: can I make mini-dinstall process 'intrepid-proposed' packages properly?
<apachelogger> currently it craps out because it can't find it in the distro whitelist apparently
<ScottK> Also, to be honest, I helped with the initial packaging of mnemosyne in Gutsy, so it's non-random that I know that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It should be easy enough to grep the source for the right spot to tickle.
<apachelogger> didn't find it
<apachelogger> my current guess is that it gets the list from apt_pkg, which is a binary lib
<ScottK> apachelogger: What package is that in?
 * ScottK goes to make coffee
<apachelogger> ScottK: python-apt
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> apachelogger: python-apt has the templates for intrepid-proposed.
<\sh> apachelogger: then whitelist intrepid-proposed ;) but normally you can tell mini-dinstall to avoid checking the distro whitelist
<JontheEchidna> smarter: did kubuntu_01_kmousetool_remember_minimize.diff get applied upstream?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I commited it in trunk and backported it myself :)
<JontheEchidna> nice :)
 * JontheEchidna removes for 4.1.3
<hunger> is there any ETA for the kde bluetooth fix?
<ScottK> No.
<Riddell> hunger: you could try compiling trunk and see if it has got anywhere yet (/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/solid/bluez/)
<hunger> Riddell: OK.
<hunger> Riddell: Will take a couple of hours on my laptoy though.
 * hunger is always amazed how many patches git imports whenever he updates the kde code from its svn.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: added the kcrash you asked for :)
<Nightrose> hehe Riddell - you linked to techbase in the release notes right?
<Nightrose> i am getting a massive amount of traffic from techbase since yesterday :P
<Nightrose> one of my blogentries is linked on the "is kde 4 for you" page
<Tm_T> aww
<Nightrose> -> kubuntu = success
<Riddell> Nightrose: :)
<\sh> Kubuntu is always success ;)
<JontheEchidna> the bug tracker is humming today
<Riddell> humming like an angel :)
 * hunger hates updating right after a release.
<hunger> Servers are so slow then.
 * rgreening has a direct pipe to the internet cranium :)
<supertones> has anyone had success installign qt creator?
<supertones> i'm getting a seg fault
<rgreening> read that... http://udienz.immteknik.org/2008/10/ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-is-out.html I don't think the upgrade method is advisable the way he suggest...
<rgreening> bet you see some b0rked upgrades due to that
<rgreening> huzzah!
<rgreening> Riddell: on planet.ubuntu.net, my posts always appear down in the list. I think theirs a tz issue going on... any ideas?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I set the time zone of my blog to UTC to avoid this issue :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so, nothing to change in planet, just on the blog site?
<rgreening> I use blogger.com
<sebas> rgreening: probably a good idea to post a comment stating how to upgrade in the right way
<rgreening> sebas: I was thinking about it. I just wanted to ensure I was correct in assuming the user posted something very wrong.
<Riddell> <published>2008-10-30T00:03:00.009-02:30</published>
<Riddell> are you really -02:30 ?
<Riddell> assuming I'm reading that right
<rgreening> yeah, NDT
<rgreening> DST is in effect
<rgreening> usually, it's -3:30
<smarter> über strange time
<Riddell> where is that?
<rgreening> Newfoundland, it's an island
 * ScottK was going to say somewhere near Gander.
<rgreening> lol... Gander is in the middle of it. We are famous for helping the 9-11 stranded planes
<ScottK> Right, but you don't live in Gander, do you?
 * ScottK guesses not, but that describing you as being near Gander is pretty safe.
<rgreening> Riddell: so any ideas?
<rgreening> Gander is like a 6 hour drive.. so close in a grand scale, but no cigar ... I'm in St. John's, oldest city in north america. location to the first transatlantic wireless signal.
<Riddell> rgreening: nope, assuming that really is when you wrote it all should be fine
<ScottK> From here, that's close.
<rgreening> Riddell, on planet, other seemingly future dated posts show up after mine, but were bosted before I finished mine
<ScottK> rgreening: Does your post have the time you started drafting it or the time you published it?
<rgreening> like, one was posted at 2:43 (but is now just 2:43)
<rgreening> ScottK: hmm.. good question.. 1 sec
<rgreening> OMG. It's not honoring DST. Blogspot is not aware it's -2:30 and not -3:30. It thinks I posted and hour earlier than it is. grr...
 * rgreening slaps blogspot
<rgreening> hmm... no, actually it's logging the time the post was initiated rather than posted. How stupid
<ScottK> rgreening: So type elsewhere and then copy/paste when ready.
<rgreening> yeah. but it is being tes supido
<rgreening> hmm... no, I still think planet is wrong having gone back and looked again.
 * ScottK heads out to the Kindergarden Halloween party (actually called a Fall Festival or some such, but we all know what it is).
 * ScottK bets on blogspot stupidity at the end of the analysis.
<Riddell> anyone got a gmail address?
<rgreening> Riddell: I think planet is expecting the tz in UTC or GMT and subtracting from the post time in the blog feed. If I look in akgregator, It shows my blog as being posted 11:34 (which coincides with 2:04 NDT).Maybe it's the other users posts and their tz messed up..
<rgreening> I got gmail
<rgreening> roderick {dot} greening {at} gmail.com
<rgreening> at any rate, I blame planet and/or the other users :)
<Riddell> rgreening: just sent a test e-mail, can you check it arrives and isn't categorised as spam?
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> Riddell it marked as SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
<Riddell> mm, thought so
<Riddell> thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> It's the 19inch in the header
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> cause we all know that's for male enhancement
<rgreening> s/male/mail
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> goodness, what a mind, everyone knows that the width of a telecoms rack
<rgreening> Nope, mine is 21inches
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> or was that 23?
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> anyway, we all know size doesn't matter, unless it's listed in the header of an e-mail and caught by the smal filter :)
<rgreening> s/smal/smap
<rgreening> s/smap/spam
<rgreening> kant spel-itis
<IppatsuMan> Hi :) I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 (clean install). Everything works fine except unmounting my external hdd. KDE doesn't unmount the partitions saying that the device is used by an application. In fact fuser reports that it is used by kded, I have to kill it to unmount the device. I didn't find any bug report about this on launchpad. Is it ok to report it as bug of kdelibs-bin?
<IppatsuMan> Sorry if this is the wrong channel for such questions
<DaSkreech> rgreening: Kblogger :)
<Riddell> IppatsuMan: kded or kded4?
<DaSkreech> kded got killed? Ah the tirony
<IppatsuMan> kded
<IppatsuMan> ps reports it as "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup"
<IppatsuMan> actually ls -l /proc/<pid>/exe says it is /usr/bin/kdeinit
<Riddell> IppatsuMan: kdelibs issue indeed then
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 273987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273987 in software-properties "in software-properties-kde, testing best server doesn't work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273987
<rgreening> seems maybe a threading issue
<totoro7> hello, what can I do if I think I've found a bug?
<totoro7> vlc is segfaulting when I try to open jpegs from command line in kubuntu 8.10 x64, should I consider this a bug?
<totoro7> am I asking this in the right place? dreadful sorry if it isn't the case
<a|wen> totoro7: please ask support questions in #kubuntu normally, they can also guide you to report a bug if necessary... but to answer; i don't think vlc support jpegs
<totoro7> oh... but isn't a segfault a bad reaction to unsupported formats?
<totoro7> and it does try to draw something, at least it flashes a black screen before crashing
<totoro7> (other media formats playing ok btw)
<a|wen> totoro7: it works in hardy; so looks like it is a bug
<a|wen> totoro7: please see if the same bug is already reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc ... if not there is a "report bug"
<a|wen> button
<totoro7> hmmm... didn't find anything that looks like what I'm experiencing. I'll see what I can do there then
<totoro7> thanks
 * SiNiESTrO is away: Ausente por ahora.
<th13f> Hi.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<th13f> How can I help to develop Kubuntu?
<th13f> I know how to devel on python
<rgreening> o/
<JohnFlux2> hey all
<JohnFlux2> okay I got half way through a kubuntu install, and it failed due to read errors.  I installed over my current kubuntu system so I can't reburn etc
<JohnFlux2> i mounted the half-installed drive and chrooted into it
<JohnFlux2> apt-get update  doesn't work because /var/lib doesn't exist
<JohnFlux2> any chance that I could recover manually from this point?
<JohnFlux2> does the install basically just install .deb packages on the iso?
<JontheEchidna> most of the debs you need are in a single file that usually gets mounted as a filesystem
<JohnFlux2> right, as a squashfs
<JontheEchidna> as long as you mount that I suppose in theory it'd be possible
<JohnFlux2> well I can install packages also from the internet
<JohnFlux2> since I have internet access (i'm running the 'install' program from the live cd setup
<JohnFlux2> having a look around, it seems that apt-get isn't really setup
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> well if you do manage to cobble together a usable system you might want to reinstall anyway
<JontheEchidna> but I guess it can't get much worse than what you have right now
<JohnFlux2> not sure how to proceed heh
<JohnFlux2> i even did the check-cd-for-errors thing :(
<JohnFlux2> in the boot menu
<JontheEchidna> honestly I wouldn't know how to get that working either
<JohnFlux2> hehe
<JontheEchidna> have you tried taking up voodoo?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> i mean
<DaSkreech> umm
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JohnFlux2> DaSkreech: do you come into #physics ?
<DaSkreech> I sometimes go around it
<JohnFlux2> heh
<DaSkreech> so you did a clean install over the old?
<JohnFlux2> yeah
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm about the reboot and install from scratch... wish me luck :)
<JontheEchidna> g/l
<rgreening> ty
<JohnFlux2> can I install from usb? :)
<JohnFlux2> can I net install from the CD? :)
<JontheEchidna> JohnFlux2: maybe this will be of help? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd
<JontheEchidna> It's ubuntu but if you have a big enough pendrive you should be able to burn a new iso
 * JohnFlux2 nods
<JohnFlux2> how do I install apt? :)
<smarter> apt-get install apt? :P
<JohnFlux2> i should check to see if dpkg is setup
<smarter> try dpkg -l
<JohnFlux2> i should be able to download an apt-get package right?
<smarter> apt package
<smarter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/apt
<smarter> assuming you have all the deps already installed
<JohnFlux2> oh btw, the live cd is set to, i think, 75dpi fonts or so
<JohnFlux2> it might be worth making the default 100dpi
<JohnFlux2> better too large than being too small and unreadable
<smarter> might be a problem with your monitor or X.org
<smarter> but forcing the default would be bad
<JohnFlux2> i'm not really talking about me
<smarter> 100dpi is not good for every monitor
<smarter> most of the time, xorg should detect the good setting
<JohnFlux2> not everyone has good eyesight
<JohnFlux2> if you have good eyesight, it's easy to go from 100dpi back to 75dpi
<JohnFlux2> if you have bad eyesight, it's near impossible to find out how to go from 75dpi to 100dpi
<smarter> it depends on your monitor really
<smarter> hardcoding it to 100dpi would create more problems than it would fix
<JohnFlux2> okay i'm mixing terminology somewhat.   X calls it 'virtual dpi' i think
<JohnFlux2> the point being to make everything larger
<JohnFlux2> i'm thinking of some very easy way to switch to large fonts when you start up
<smarter> when the live-CD is started up, you can choose "accessibility" or something
<smarter> and with one of the accessibility profile there's big fonts
<smarter> (but it's disabled in Kubuntu 8.10 due to it not being completely ported to kde4)
<JohnFlux2> yeah, just hard to do that if you can't really read becaue the font is too small...
<JohnFlux2> anyway, i guess a spin-off distro could do that
<JohnFlux2> i'm just thinking aloud
<smarter> nop, just when it starts, when you choose language and press enter
<smarter> that's big enough here, no? :]
<JohnFlux2> I mean have a specialist 'blind-buntu' distro or something that has nice defaults for people who can't see that well
<smarter> *there
<smarter> that should be an accessibility profile for Kubuntu/Ubuntu, no needs to make a distro just for that
<rgreening> hey smarter
<smarter> hey rgreening
<smarter> installation going on?
<rgreening> yeah.. just starting. Booted from DVD
<rgreening> she's about to be flattened
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> I would want to make a separate partition for all my musics and stuff before I did any flattening project like that
<smarter> that's called /home and everybody does that :p
<JontheEchidna> well I'd like to wipe /home every once and a while too
<smarter> rm -r .* ?
<smarter> (not to be confused with ./*, . or * :P)
<JohnFlux2> no don't do that
<JohnFlux2> .*   includes the directories  "." and ".."
<JohnFlux2> so basically that's deleting the whole of /home
<smarter> nop
<smarter> .* include the files and directory which starts with .
<smarter> I'm pretty sure of thart
<smarter> *that
<smarter> and *start too
<rgreening> smarter, JontheEchidna: I have a 320 GB external for movies, music, etc...
<JohnFlux2> is there a way to setup the default /etc/sources.list ?
<rgreening> smarter is correct JohnFlux2
<smarter> JohnFlux2: actually you are half-right, with bash .* includes . and .., but rm can't remove the directory where you are
<rgreening> exactly
<smarter> but with zsh(which everybody should uses :P) it does not
<JohnFlux2> smarter: why not?
<smarter> "rm: cannot remove directory `.'"
<rgreening> and it doesn't own .., root does
<JohnFlux2> rm: cannot remove directory `.'
<JohnFlux2> doh
<smarter> yup
<JohnFlux2> strange, why can't it delete . ?
<smarter> common sense? :}
<smarter> if . is deleted, where are you?
<rgreening> exactly...
<rgreening> haha
<smarter> (same for ..)
<smarter> anyway, use zsh people, it's just better :P
<smarter> *uses
<JohnFlux2> There's no 8.10 section on https://help.ubuntu.com/
<JohnFlux2> hmm, what happens if I do "suspend to disk" on a live cd
<rgreening> shouldn't work unless a suitable swap exists.
<rgreening> if a suitable swap exists, it may work... never tested it though
<rgreening> 95% installed
<DaSkreech> smarter: JohnFlux2 is right it will delete everythign above it
<smarter> DaSkreech: only with bash, and rm prevents deleting the directory if you're inside it
<smarter> 'night everybody
<rgreening> nn
<JohnFlux2> all sorted out
<JohnFlux2> I installed manually
<JohnFlux2> it would be nice to have the startup do   mdadm --assemble --scan
<JohnFlux2> it's a safe operation to do
<JohnFlux2> and would mean that soft raid 'just works'
<JohnFlux2> I think actually it comes down to a single kernel configuration option that hasn't been set
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-01
<rgreening> ~twitter update Successful install.. restoring backed up files
<kubotu> status updated
<DaSkreech> What?
 * DaSkreech pokes rgreening. Do that again
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> poke poke DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> kubotu can update your twitter stream?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> kubotu: help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<rgreening> ~twitter friends
<kubotu> could not get status for rgreening
<rgreening> ~twitter friends status rgreening
<kubotu> could not get status for rgreening
<rgreening> ~twitter identify rgreening
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<rgreening> DaSkreech: ^ identify yourself in a priv channel. Then it remembers
<DaSkreech> ha ha can it use gwibber?
<rgreening> dunno
<apachelogger> ~wp gwibber
<kubotu> no results found for gwibber
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ~google gwibber
<kubotu> Results for gwibber: 1. Gwibber - Trac: http://www.google.comhttps://cixar.com/tracs/gwibber/wiki | 2. gwibber - Ubuntu Wiki: http://www.google.comhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/gwibber | 3. Gwibber in Launchpad: http://www.google.comhttps://launchpad.net/gwibber/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> didn't parsing work the other day?
<vorian> ~google obama the messiah
<kubotu> Results for obama the messiah: 1. Is Barack Obama the Messiah?: http://obamamessiah.blogspot.com/ | 2. Farrakhan on Obama: 'The Messiah is absolutely speaking': http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=77539 | 3. Obama for Messiah '08: http://www.obamaformessiah.com/
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> maybe parsing is only broken for single search terms
<rgreening> alo alo apachelogger et vorian
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: how would that be working?
<vorian> heya rgreening
<apachelogger> hoy rgreening
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Hmm?
<rgreening> I'm running for a re-install. Just restoring my backed up stuff. Worked perfect.
<rgreening> s/for/from
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: a bot using gwibber
<vorian> i saw your tweet rgreening
<vorian> congrats :)
<rgreening> yar.
<DaSkreech> it has a libgwibber
<DaSkreech> trying to figure out a kwibber client
<DaSkreech> With plasmoid :)
<apachelogger> does not
<vorian> \o/
<rgreening> What's the fix to get Konversation to open urls in konqueror?
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> isn't libgwibber python?
<vorian> /o\
<apachelogger> you know, someone else needs to do the reviewing of KDE releases
<apachelogger> I am pretty near to brain disfunction
<vorian> how many do you have left?
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> 6 or so
<apachelogger> the bigger ones to upload
<apachelogger> which is going to take ages
<rgreening> and apachelogger is only a young pup... imagine me who ...
<rgreening> is older
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew god darn hippies
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> hippies
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSadVkKMk4A and those swingers...
<ArkoldThos> heya :)
<rgreening> ok, seriously, how do i get Konversation to use konqueror ro open freakin urls in the chat window... gaah
<apachelogger> bug 218668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218668 in kdebase-workspace "When entering Administrator mode for Monitor & Display, the window is not big enough and scrollbars appear" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218668
<apachelogger> rgreening: if I was using konvi I probably could tell you :P
<rgreening> quassel man
<rgreening> I had it working before...
<DaSkreech> rgreening: keeps opening them in Firefox?
<rgreening> no, no firefox installed, so it opens a "open with" and nothing works.
<DaSkreech> ah mine opns with abrowser
<rgreening> no way to config kde 3.5 apps. I see what the complaints are about...
<DaSkreech> No kcontrol or any such
<ScottK> rgreening: There's an option in Konversation to pick a browser.  Check it and stuff Konqueror in there for your choice.
<DaSkreech> we should make up a list of pain points in moving from KDE3 to KDE4
<DaSkreech> Might be useful for other distro
<rgreening> where.. I must have missed it
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK-laptop> Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Miscellaneous -> Use custom web browser: check off and add konqueror '%u'
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^^
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is most likely konversations fault
<rgreening> ah. hmm... we should probably have defaulted it to konqueror in the build huh
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> intepid-update maybe?
<rgreening> yay. works now
<rgreening> ty ScottK
<apachelogger> it probably tries to detect the desktop, it fails to detect KDE, because it doesn't work with KDE 4 properly and falls back to openwith instead of using kfmclient or xdg-open
<rgreening> apachelogger... for kdenightly/neon.... is there a way to install it as the default DE? I was going to setup a intrepid VM and wanted to take KDE 4.2 for a spin...
<rgreening> or whats the right wat to get it running
<apachelogger> rgreening: just install it and remove the regular kdelibs
<rgreening> Just kdelibs?
<rgreening> and deps (obviously)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Feel like doing the MIR for powerdevil?  The sooner it's promoted, the sooner Guidance can die.
<apachelogger> ScottK: powerdevil is part of kdebase in 4.2
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ah.
<rgreening> not easily ported?
<ScottK> Then it won't need a MIR since it's in a source package already in Main.
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, removing kdelibs will remove most other stuff anyway
<rgreening> okies
<Hobbsee> ScottK: interesting posts
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.  Any in particular?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: latest blog post, in particular
<ScottK> Oh.  That one just seemed like common sense to me, but it's gotten lots of comments.
 * Hobbsee is pondering getting her friend to switch, or so.
<Hobbsee> well, it is, somewhat.
<Hobbsee> but what to actually do for those windows-y apps, etc...
<ScottK> Of course you can install KDE on Windows now.
<ScottK> Just to keep us kind of on topic here.
<ScottK> Interesting news from .au: http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,24897,24561082-5013040,00.html
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Tried Kubuntu Intrepid yet?
<Hobbsee> nasty.  Good chance to switch them to ubuntu and such
<Hobbsee> been seeing an incremental uptake of ubuntu at uni, actually
<Hobbsee> ScottK: only in a VM for a bit.
<rgreening> Hobbsee: I have at least 10 fiends/family switched and they all love it. None are technical at all either
<ScottK> I do think it turned out quite well and it really is a lot more modern looking that KDE3
<ScottK> I saw a Ubuntu Hardy desktop at the Python Intrest Group meeting I went to last week and it looked old and tired in comparison.  No idea how Ubuntu Intrepid would look next to it.
<rgreening> My parents, who are in their 60's and computer illiterate use it for email, chatting, etc.
<Hobbsee> rgreening: her dad likes it.  I should take a cd over there.
<rgreening> :)
<Hobbsee> been slowly converting him
<Hobbsee> pity i don't have an alternate cd, to upgrade his
<rgreening> Mom and dad wanted a new computer but a limited budget. I got them one without windows to save them 100$.
<rgreening> Installed hardy and it worked perfect.
<rgreening> Im still trying to convince my sister...
<Hobbsee> it'll just be some old dos programs that won't work, i expect.
<rgreening> My wife was easy to convert. "If you want a computer and you want me to support it, learn linux" :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> oh, and i need a shirt.  "No, I will not fix your computer"
<rgreening> lol.
<ScottK> I think I've seen that shirt.
<Hobbsee> so have I, but i don't have one
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i probably oculdnt' wear it to work
<Hobbsee> "oh, you're doing a computing degree?  <cue talk about all the problems with his windows not working, and a format being needed>"
<rgreening> when someone with windows ask me to help them, I hand then a Kubuntu CD and say, insert, wait, click install and then I walk away.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> When I go to UDS, I'm going to have to bring some stuff from here :)
<rgreening> for my Kubuntu buds
<ScottK> Get stacks of CDs because shipit seems to only want to send me ugly brown ones.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I was thinking more along the lines of something Newfoundlandish...
<rgreening> I think Im taking my Camera too ... It's a Rebel-Xt D-SLR
<rgreening> so I can get some snappies
<rgreening> for the blog
<ScottK> Man.  Spend an hour or two writing a blog post on details of new mail server features in Intrepid.  Ho-hum.  A comment or two.  Spend 10 minutes zapping out something on switching your kids to Linux and the comments pour in.
<glade88> hello.. what would be the binary for the embedded konsole in dolphin? kdebase?
<stdin> glade88: yes
<mcas> hello
<glade88> stdin: thanks :)
<mcas> has anyone seen a problem with the colours in kde4?
<mcas> please look at this screenshot
<mcas> http://www.asshaueronline.de/pictures/kde4-mcas.jpeg
<apachelogger> mcas: you are suffering from a case of "I fucked up my settings - need HALP" :P
<apachelogger> mcas: systemesttings -> appearance -> icons -> advanced -> reset to defaults
<mcas> apachelogger: thanks but the icons didn't changed
<apachelogger> relogin
<apachelogger> or maybe something doens't get reset
<mcas> brb
<mcas> re
<mcas> apachelogger: still the same problem
<apachelogger> mcas: paste your kdeglobals config
<mcas> but if i click on the K-button it changed to blue
<apachelogger> Oo
<mcas> which config do you mean?
<apachelogger> .kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<mcas> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/493
<apachelogger> mcas: search for Icons, remove all section of the sort [PanelIcons] [MainToolbarIcons] etc.
<apachelogger> then _KILL_ your X
<mcas> brb
<mcas> re
<mcas> apachelogger: same effect
<apachelogger> mcas: paste the new kdeglobals
<mcas> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/494
<apachelogger> mcas: maybe it is related to the Color stuff
<apachelogger> if it's not that I am pretty much out of ideas
<mcas> i did a reset to defaults in the color section
<mcas> no result
<Sime> anyone know a simple way of hunting non-standard installed .debs?
<apachelogger> Sime: non-standard installed?
<Sime> ppa etc.
<Sime> it's working now...
<apachelogger> I think I found a bug ;-)
<apachelogger> Sime: in theory you should be able to use dpkg-query to get all packages which not originated in Ubuntu, however that seems to be broken
<Sime> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: migration to akonadi is at least going to start in 4.2
 * apachelogger is going to prepare a couple of scripts (if not already by upstream) to easy migration testing
<smarter> http://blog.laptopmag.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/network-manager.jpg << I think I saw something like that on another OS... :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please find a way to be making it optional.
<apachelogger> ScottK: optional?
<glade88> my.. is bugs.kde.org down? oO
<Arby> glade88: not for me
<Arby> if it's throwing errors wait a few minutes and try again
<Arby> it does that a lot
<glade88> Arby: I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/65776/
<glade88> trying since about 10 mins now
<Arby> glade88: that's a new one on me
<glade88> :)
<Arby> might as well send the e-mail as suggested
<glade88> ok
<glade88> I'll do that..
<Arby> I've seen it fail due to lack of available database connections quite frequently
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd like the option to keep my mail in the current maildir store I use and not be forced to akonadi.  Dunno if that's possible or not.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I guess so
<apachelogger> but akonadi is more reliable in any case
<apachelogger> so I am not sure we shouldn't force it
<apachelogger> I don't really feel like supporting these broken maildirs anymore TBH
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've never lost a message due to using Kmail and maildir.  From my POV there is nothing possible more reliable.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I did some years ago, nothing recent but according to bug reports the problems persist
<apachelogger> so for you the reliability would just stay the same, but everything would be fast ;-)
<ScottK> The only problems I've seen are with IMAP and that's Kmail IMAP, not maildir.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I may believe that eventually, but I'm skeptical up front.
<ScottK> Faster would be nice, but not if it's going to risk my data.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I never saw mysql loose data ;-) but I understand the POV. that is why I want to make testing as easy as possible, so we don't have to fear dataloss once akonadi becomes default
<ScottK> apachelogger: This is roughly equivalent to switching to Outlook .pst from my POV.
<ScottK> Switching from a standardized data format with lots of diverse tool and a long history to some opaque sheme that is unproven.
 * ScottK has to run.
<seele> ScottK: see you in a few!
<apachelogger> ScottK: you said essentially the same about switching to KDE 4 :P
 * seele shoud probably run too.. she's probably furhter away thank ScottK :P
<apachelogger> should be well thought through either way
<ScottK> seele: I have to drop kids off in multiple locations first.
<ScottK> apachelogger: My primary desktop is still Dapper ...
<apachelogger> nothing wrong with that but the KMail maildir implimentation is buggy, you might not be affected but a lot of people are and especially the IMAP issues hurt
 * smarter lost half his mails one month ago
<smarter> not sure if I should blame KMail or something else
<apachelogger> probably kmail, it likes to loose or cripple stuff from what I read
<apachelogger> but in a completely random way, which makes debugging one awful job
<apachelogger> ScottK: at least for kcal/kabc the migration is going to happen via compat resources which import the data and then the apps use akonadi, so I guess it should be possible to just use the compat resources instead of akonadi itself
<apachelogger> Guest21892: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/271598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271598 in kubuntu-default-settings "In KDE4 Konversation, clicking on URL does not open Konqueror" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> most awesome
<larsivi> hi - I am upgrading to ibex from hardy, but it doesn
<larsivi> doesnt start - /var seems to be mounted as a read only filesystem
<apachelogger> #kubuntu for support
<larsivi> apachelogger: sure, but I rarely ever get answers there
<glade88> apachelogger: what would replace skim in jaunty?
<glade88> apachelogger: and why was it added to intrepid anyway?
<apachelogger> glade88: the Qt 4 bridge
<apachelogger> I am not sure skim is part of the default installation anymore
<apachelogger> it caused problems with the qt4 bridge IIRC
<glade88> well it was introduced on 26th oct iirc
<glade88> and had to be immediately patched since it was causing app lags
<apachelogger> it got introduced on 2006-02-04 :P
<glade88> o.O
<glade88> wasn't it remoed after then, I didn't have it until the 26th oc update
<glade88> *oct
<apachelogger> no, you just didn't see it because of a patch in kde4libs
<apachelogger> eventually it was by default installed the whole intrepid development cycle
<glade88> hm.. oic
<apachelogger> just not listed in the menu
<smarter> skim was disabled because it doesn't work with Qt4 apps
<glade88> and I suddenly noticed it when it generated this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/289733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289733 in scim "Scim installation upon kubuntu update causes application lag" [Undecided,Fix released]
<smarter> or at least kde4 apps
<Guest21892> smarter: I guess it can be removed from jaunty then?
<smarter> it should be ported to qt4, not removed
<apachelogger_> smarter: there is no port whatsoever
<apachelogger_> I don't know what the use of skim is anyway
<smarter> languages with characters that can't be all displayed on a keyboard
<glade88> apachelogger_: maybe in OO.o transliteration?
<apachelogger_> well, that is what scim-bridge is doing
<apachelogger_> no clue what the use of skim is
<smarter> skim is a tray icon to configure the thing and make it work
<apachelogger_> I guess it should be ported then
<apachelogger_> but meanwhile removed from the archives
<apachelogger_> there is no point in having unusable and confusing software stick around
<smarter> as you want
 * apachelogger_ is falling asleep because of the lightning fast branching with launchpad
<apachelogger> smarter: go test 4.1.3
<apachelogger> all except artwork stacked-online
<smarter> built for amd64? :P
<apachelogger> smarter: install a vm
<apachelogger> smarter: or get me a build server
<smarter> still no news of private ppas?
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> seriously, why can't I invoke a branch command in launchpad directly?
<apachelogger_> running it through my maschine is so pointless
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/hardy
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/intrepid rather
<apachelogger> *note to myself, I don't like konversation*
<apachelogger> hrr
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> ScottK: please test the fix for bug 271598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271598 in kubuntu-default-settings "In KDE4 Konversation, clicking on URL does not open Konqueror" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271598
 * claydoh loves reading apachelogger 's comments in launchpad :)
<larsivi_> hi - I asked here a couple of days ago whether hardy-ibex upgrade would convert my mail accounts to kde4, and was told yes
<larsivi_> this appears to not have happened, in fact the kmail settings dialog is completely blank
<smarter> kmail has never been reliable for storing datas
<larsivi_> I mean, there are no buttons/fields in the settings dialog beyond the ones at the bottom (ok, apply, cancel)
<smarter> strange
<smarter> could you provide a screenshot?
<larsivi_> I could but don't really see the point - there is nothing to there :P
<smarter> that could always give us a clue
<larsivi_> I'll get back to you, have to put my boy in bed
<smarter> ok
<snikker> bluetooth doesn't work in 8.10?
<rgreening> nope. in the release notes...
<rgreening> the bluez stack got updated at the last minute and it broke in KDE
<snikker> is not possible to fix it?
<rgreening> not until KDE solid updates can be backported I believe
<snikker> oh, this is not a good news... :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: of course you do :P
<claydoh> heh
 * claydoh likes angery talk :)
<claydoh> s/rough/angry
<apachelogger> I am wondering how exactly bug 43238 is a KDE issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43238 in kubuntu-default-settings "Firefox open / save dialog is a pain for kde users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43238
<apachelogger> smarter: thoughts?
<smarter> it's not
<smarter> gtk open/save dialogs just suck :P
<smarter> one solution is to use kgtk
<smarter> which make gtk apps use kde dialogs
<apachelogger> that is no solution
<apachelogger> that is a workaround
<apachelogger> ~facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/13] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/13] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds". [7/13] apachelogger loves to pimp his hookers
<smarter> :}
<apachelogger> bouncing back to firefox
<smarter> so, we just have to hope we get a good Firefox Qt
<smarter> or that webkit will rule them all
<apachelogger> webkit does rule em all
<apachelogger> bug 248366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248366 in xine-plugin "Subliminal advertising in xine-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248366
<apachelogger> xerosis: most assaulting
<apachelogger> don't get how this is caused by xine-plugin though
<xerosis> the mindd boggles
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> xerosis: any clue where that would be displayed anyway?
<xerosis> apachelogger: the only time I've seen that was in gxine I think, is it used as a browser plugin?
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> xerosis: feel free to close that bug as won't fix ;-)
<smarter> xine has an ui too
<xerosis> ah yeah, xine-ui
 * smarter remembers using it, like 3 years ago :]
<apachelogger> smarter: it doesn't use that logo though
<xerosis> using gxine would account for the gnome logo
<smarter> dunno, I thought it had some kind of splash screen
<smarter> xerosis: probably
 * xerosis installs to check
<xerosis> nope, that has a lovely 3d logo
<apachelogger> stdin: please follow SRU for bug 290589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<stdin> apachelogger: I wanted some feedback on the patch before I took it further
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> stdin: where did you ask for feedback? :P
<stdin> here :)
<apachelogger> did not see
<stdin> it was a couple days ago now
<stdin> I got called on babysitting duty this week
 * apachelogger hugs stdin
<apachelogger> I think jonny boy got lost again
<ScottK> Today, for me, should be titled "Not quite enough time to go all the way home".
<ScottK> Home for the first time in ~8 hours.
 * ScottK waves at seele.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll look at the Konversation/Konqueror thing a bit later.
<ScottK> Dinner/getting kids to bed first.
 * seele waves at ScottK 
<seele> ScottK: ugh.. after a brownie AND a milkshake i dunno if i'm going to make it to dinner tonight
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> You only had half the milkshake though.
<seele> yes, but the milkshake was humungous.. so it was really two milkshakes
<seele> it was better than the brownie too.. too bad i didnt drink the milkshake before i ate the brownie
<Arby> what's our policy for bugs in kpdf (KDE3) now that we have okular in KDE4?
<ScottK> Arby: No kdpf in Intrepid so won'tfix unless it's potentially SRU worthy and then look into that.
<Arby> ScottK: is completely unable to print considered SRU worthy?
<Arby> specifically bug 230134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230134 in kdegraphics "[hardy] Unable to print in KDE 3.5" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230134
<Arby> it's actually kpdf that can't print, everything else is fine
<ScottK> Potentially.  How certain is it that it's kpdf's fault?
<Arby> kghostview is fine,openoffice is fine
<apachelogger> according to upstream our KPDF is patched useless
<ScottK> Maybe.  Arby I'd mark it won'tfix (due to not in Jaunty) and nominate for Hardy.
<rgreening> I hate poker! grr.. Had a Royal Flush chip leader... next hand had a straigh someone flopped quad 10s
<Arby> ScottK: thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-02
<larsivi_> after upgrading to ibis from hardy, this is how all the pim settings dialogs look like - http://imagebin.ca/view/4yfMANJ.html
<larsivi_> not akregator though, but then it is still kde3
<ScottK> No, akregator is KDE4 too.
<larsivi_> ScottK: I'm working on upgrading the rest (apparently 500 packages weren't upgraded during the dist-upgrade (?))
<ScottK> larsivi_: OK.  Get that resolved before you worry about individual applications setup.
<larsivi_> will see if it has an effect on the pim apps
<ScottK> larsivi_: How did you do the upgrade?
<larsivi_> the adept --dist-thingy mentioned on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> larsivi_: OK.  That's the right way.  Do you have the kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<larsivi_> yes
<ScottK> OK.  That's one common source of problems.
<larsivi_> really? shouldn't it be accounted for in the install scripts then?
<ScottK> We try to upgrade the system the user has as best we can.  If they've picked a different configuration, who are we to change it?
<ScottK> With inifint development resources and time we could deal with all the possibilities, but ...
<larsivi_> afaik, I didn't explicitly install kubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> If you did a Kubuntu install, you got it as part of the install.
<ScottK> Some users remove it.
 * ScottK needs to go put kids to bed.
<larsivi_> :)
<larsivi_> most won't remove kubuntu-desktop though, and then it is problematic if it in general cause problems
<larsivi_> will reboot
<larsivi> at this point, I no longer have networking - I apparently didn't get a replacement for knetworkmanager (kde3)
<larsivi> knm starts, but doesn't show up so I can do anything with it
<larsivi> found the new network manager, and wow is it horrible - does it work at all?
<ScottK> larsivi: It does.  Some people have an issue with static IP (although that worked for me).
 * ScottK tries to decide.  Scotch first or checking apachelogger's Konversation/Konqueror fix.
 * ScottK notes it's definitely dark outside and opt for the Scotch.
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Hobbsee adds some whisky to ScottK's Scotch.
<ScottK> Please don't dilute greatness with something more generic.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't have a .kde3 dir?
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's part of the problem.  Now you need to teach the system Konqueror is the default web browser or something.  That got Firefox working nicely.
<ScottK> go JontheEchidna go (killing Guidance Displayconfig bugs).
<ScottK> As soon as we upload KDE 4.2, then the power manager can go too ....
<JontheEchidna> ah well, guidance had a good run while it lasted. except for maybe displayconfig
<JontheEchidna> I'm convinced that any attempt at reimplementing apps with guidance-* features would be better off rewritten completely
<JontheEchidna> before I got in to dev work I had no clue displayconfig sucked so much
<JontheEchidna> userconfig efforts should probably go into making a kcm module to replace kuser
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You should've seen it before I started beating it into shape for Hardy.
<ScottK> Is this a current screenshot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991047111/
<jdong> hey folks, playing around with KDE4 :) first time I've used KDE in almost a year now
<jdong> so far I'm really liking what I see
<jdong> just wanted to say good job to everyone here :)
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening listened to "(I Saw) The Sign" by Ace of Base 4 minutes ago
<glade88> plasma "Add Widgets" should be binary: kdebase-workspace, right? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/292509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292509 in kdebase-workspace "Blank entries in Add widgets window upon selecting by category" [Undecided,New]
<JohnFlux2> Hey all
<JohnFlux2> I ran amarok, and chose to install mp3 support
<JohnFlux2> it brought up a window saying 'Installing libxine1-ffmpeg'  but does nothing more
<JohnFlux2> clicking  'Show details>>'   shows nothing
<JohnFlux2> ah installing from the command line, I get the error:    Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (194.169.254.10). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<JohnFlux2> my guess is that the gui didn't catch this error and sliently swallowed it
<Arby> JohnFlux2: sounds like it, also sounds like there's a problem with the server.
<Arby> give it a day or so and try again
<JohnFlux2> Arby: sure, just noting that the gui should also be fixed :)
<Arby> JohnFlux2: true, best way to get that done is file a bug if you haven't already
 * JohnFlux2 nods\
<mornfall> There seem to be some reports of adept crashing after trying to add a sources.list line. Hmm.
<mornfall> I haven't seen any terminal output so far though, which would indicate what exception was the culprit...
<xerosis> mornfall: I crashed it last night after removing a sources.list
<xerosis> it did actually remove the line though
<mornfall> xerosis: And has it started working afterwards again?
<xerosis> mornfall: yeah, I tried to reproduce it running it from the terminal but I haven't been able to
<xerosis> mornfall: the only thing that possibly comes to mind is that the line I removed might have been from sources.list.d/ rather than sources.list
<Tm_T> annma: I think we should continue here so support don't get distrupted (:)
<annma> who is in charge of this KHangMan package
<annma> can you find out for me?
<Tm_T> I afraid I don't have time
<Tm_T> school and incoming baby are keeping me busy
<Tm_T> thus said, where did I lost my ... ->
<annma> ok so what can I do? whom to ask?
<annma> Riddell: ping
<Arby> annma: what's the problem with it?
<Arby> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu says the most recent upload of kdeedu was done by stdin.
<annma> Arby: the package doe snot contain the needed data
<annma> I am talking about the khangman package
<Arby> I thought it came from the kdeedu source though.
<annma> what comes from the kdeedu source?
<Arby> khangman
<annma> Arby: KHanMan deb is shipped without its data
<Arby> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/khangman/4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 says the source package is kdeedu
<annma> what do you call source package
<annma> you have kdeedu source and then you distro split it
<annma> for KHangMan, it is wrongly splitted
<annma> that's the problem
<Arby> ok, what is done wrong and how should it be done?
<annma> the data is not included in the khangman .deb
<annma> in kdeedu/khangman (from KDE svn) you have a subdir called /data
<annma> this subdir is missing in the KUbuntu deb
<annma> it breaks KHangMan
<Arby> ok, give me some time to grab the package and take a look.
<xerosis> oh yeah, SIGABRT on startup here
<Arby> annma: do you have a link to the right part of kdesvn, I get lost in there
<xerosis> there's a data/ folder though
<annma> I already went to this process with JontheEchidna weeks ago Arby
<Arby> JontheEchidna: are you here?
<annma> Arby: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeedu/khangman/
<Arby> annma: I can't do much about that. all I can do is try to help now :)
<Arby> thanks
<annma> just to say that IO already spent hours trying to get this fixed
<Arby> I appreciate that, and thanks for doing so
<annma> I'm going to blog about it
<larsivi_> ScottK: knetworkmanager does (apart from looking uglier) not show the available wireless networks, and I can't connect if I specify - it does look like wicd have the same issue though
<larsivi_> currently connected via wire
<Arby> annma: should the missing data end up as part of the khangman package or as part of one of the supporting libraries?
<Arby> I'm looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/66161/
<annma> KHanMan package
<Arby> and the khangman data appears to be kvhtml data
<annma> yes but why would that lead to separate them
<annma> icons also are shared
<annma> I guess that khangman still depends on standard icons, no?
<Arby> I don't know I was just looking to see if it's a missing dependency
<annma> in any case, everybody involved in KDE knows that I am the Edu person to ask in any doubt
<Arby> I've never looked at kdeedu until today
<annma> the packager should have asked me
<annma> I also put README.packagers in edu folders
<annma> years ago
<Arby> I just don't like the idea that kde devs are annoyed at us so I'm tying to do something about it
<Arby> *trying
<annma> I am not annoyed, I am really pissed
<annma> upset, angry, whatever
<Arby> I was being polite. I can tell that
<annma> not just annoyed
<xerosis> when I look in the kdeedu deb, there's things in the data folder
<annma> xerosis: it's not the kdeedu deb, it's khangman deb
<annma> I don't use *buntu so I am not familiar with what you do
<xerosis> khangman comes from the kdeedu deb
<annma> i don't care xerosis
<xerosis> and in the khangman/data/ folder are the same file you showed us in svn
<annma> in the khangman deb?
<annma> there's the /data subfolder in the khangman deb xerosis?
<annma> again I went there to lengths with JontheEchidna
<annma> as he issued a bug report against khangman and I had trouble understanding the crash origin
<annma> libkdeedu is a separate package, that's normal
<annma> libkdeedu holds all shared libs for kdeedu
<Arby> annma: I'd like to test if it's missing entries in khangman.install that is the problem.
<Arby> where should the missing data files get installed to
<Arby> ?
<Arby> in normal circumstances
<annma> in /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en/hard.kvtml
<annma> in /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en
<annma> lunch time, I have ot go
<annma> annma at kde dot org if any question
<Arby> ok thanks
<annma> I am the kdeedu module maintainer
<annma> thanks and bye
<apachelogger> ScottK: it worked just fine here
<apachelogger> bug 292473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292473 in language-pack-de "Localization [l10n] status in embarrassing state in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292473
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do you know bug 231922 is KHTML?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231922 in kdebase "konqueror crashes when searching on Netbeans pages" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231922
<glade88> apachelogger: is kde 4.1.3 out for testing?
<apachelogger> glade88: not yet, it will be uploaded to intrepid-proposed sometime next week
<glade88> apachelogger: ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I checked the upstream bug
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> okies
<annma> Arby: you understand bad
<Arby> oh.
<annma> "
<annma> I'm informed that the problem
<annma> was that khangman required some files in usr/share/apps/kvhtml which
<annma> are provided in kdeedu/kanagram/data.
<annma> no
<annma> KHangMan has its own data in kdeedu/khangman/data
<annma> it needs those above to operate correctly as a minimum
<annma> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeedu/khangman/data/
<Arby> apachelogger: ^^
<annma> it doe snot need the kanagram data
<Arby> annma: I was relaying information. If I was misinformed then sorry
<JontheEchidna> The files in usr/share/apps/kvhtml are currently being distributed with kanagram
<annma> JontheEchidna: this is WRONG
<JontheEchidna> yes, I know, sorry for forgetting about it...
<annma> you should not take the install dir but the source dir
<annma> well now users are in a mess
<annma> we get cpmplain in mailing lists, even in kde-www mailing list
<annma> I talked to you and Debian weeks ago and nothing was done
<annma> was there an Edubuntu release as well?
<JontheEchidna> apparently so: http://edubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<annma> ...
<glade88> isnt 3.9 the latest kuser release?
<JontheEchidna> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kdeadmin): user and group administration tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 236 kB, installed size 772 kB
<glade88> JontheEchidna: Can you reproduce this? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174046
<ubottu> KDE bug 174046 in general "KUser gives no provision to "select" users" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> glade88: yes
<apachelogger> annma: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kdeedu.png
<glade88> JontheEchidna: setting mouse actions to "double click to open, single click to select" still reproduces bug.. I wonder why the person who replied can't reproduce it
<apachelogger> annma: this will be the status when 4.1.3 got uploaded
<apachelogger> annma: khangman.deb will depend on kanagram.deb because the latter includes usr/share/kde4/apps/kvtml, which is required by khangman
<annma> I don't understand why you don't start from the KDE source
<annma> KHangMan only REQUIRES /kdeedu/khangman/data files as a MINIMUM
<JontheEchidna> because we can't introduce any more packages after release
<apachelogger> annma: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kdeedu2.png
<apachelogger> this will be the status in Kubuntu 9.04
<annma> this is all too tricky for me and illogical
<apachelogger> annma: it is about where the stuff gets installed to
<annma> I make an app, I put the code in /foo I expect packagers to take the whole /foo
<annma> you should have talked to us then
<apachelogger> packagers package _binary_ not source
<annma> binary are from sources
<apachelogger> but don't reflect the source structure
<annma> next step you'll ship without icons
<apachelogger> :S
<ScottK> apachelogger: I guess there are two bugs then.  1.  Konversation doesn't use xdg open (you fixed that) 2.  xdg is seriously confused on my computer.  Suggestions on how to figure out 2?
<apachelogger> ScottK: try a new user
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  It's still an upgrade bug even if that fixes it.
<apachelogger> annma: the problem is, that khangman/data as well as kvtml/data install to kde4/apps/kvtml, which is in my humble opinion wrong unless khangman _and_ kanagram actually can exchange their kvtml files, which makes we wonder why they are in different directories in the source
<annma> I'll install back in khangman in trunk then if you are so fishy
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it might just be your messed up configs :P
<annma> they can exchange files, of course
<annma> can't you see the progs are similar in aim?
<apachelogger> yes
<annma> but they NEED minimum data, which you do not provide
<apachelogger> that is what we are going to solve in the 4.1.3 upload
<apachelogger> take a look at the 2 pictures I posted
<annma> I don't agree with that
<apachelogger> annma: why not?
<annma> I wish that the khangman binary installs its files in khangman
<annma> I wish that the khangman binary installs its files
<annma> and the kanagram installs its files
<annma> they'll all install in /share/kvtml in the end
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but then the question is how did they get that way because I certainly didn't change it.  I'll try it though.
<annma> but each prog has its own data
<apachelogger> annma: that is overly difficult
<annma> why so
<annma> why is it more difficult than when it was /share/khangman
<annma> why is /share/kvtml more difficult than when it was /share/khangman
<apachelogger> annma: because we can say install all in share/khangman to khangman.deb, but with share/kvtml we have to list individually which files go where
<annma> those are 4 files
<apachelogger> annma: and in future?
<apachelogger> or if a name changes?
<annma> KHangMan always only need those 4 minimum
<annma> name?
<annma> what name?
<apachelogger> of the files
<apachelogger> we have to list every file precisely
<annma> look at KHangMan history
<apachelogger> hold on a second
<apachelogger> annma: anywho, I can propose 4 solutions to you 1) we move all of kvtml to kvml-data which gets installed by khangman _and_ kanagram as the shared resource it is 2) you (upstream) change the install path to share/khangman/kvtml or something but accept (at runtime) share/kvtml as common resource 3) you (upstream) change the file names to reflect the applications which should ship this as minimum requirement (e.g. khangman-easy
<apachelogger> .kvtml) 4) we manually maintain a list of which files go where which needs to be updated over time and if someone is careless files might not get packaged at all
<annma> I don't understand this all
<annma> are you subscribed to kdeedu mailing list?
<apachelogger> no, can do though
<annma> yes please do and move this to the list
<apachelogger> okies
<annma> I'll initiate the discussion
<apachelogger> annma: either way, the crash at startup will be fixed by the time 4.1.3 hits the package archive
<annma> I can't sort it out and it was not me who decided the /kvtml install anyway
<apachelogger> annma: subscribed
<annma> thanks
<ScottK> Speaking of kdegames, my 5 year old wants Tux back in the Potato Guy.
 * ScottK notices the time and rushes off.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://bugs.kde.org ;-)
<snikker> hi, i've updatd to 8.10 and now i can't read the name of files that contain iso8859-15 chars, can you help me please?
<Riddell> Arby: did you find annma's problem?
<Arby> Riddell: apachelogger is dealing with it now.
<Arby> there seems to be a difference of opinions on how to do things
<apachelogger> well, the general concept needs a bit of reconsideration IMHO
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we need an SRU bug for 4.1.3 or do I just upload?
<annma> Riddell: no
<annma> Riddell: the whole design of these Edu app is to be discussed, the way you do it
<snikker> no one?
<apachelogger> snikker: #kubuntu for support
<snikker> apachelogger: i want apologyze for that, but in #kubuntu i've got no answer... i''l try again...
<glade88> why doesnt adept give any results when searched for gcc or g++ ? oO
<mornfall> Ah, the infamous 4-letter limit.
<mornfall> D'oh.
<mornfall> (Well, at least people will know why I prefer *not* to make last-minute, even obvious, changes.)
<mornfall> Not everything is as obvious as it seems. : - )
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: we could easily revert that and push a new package to intrepid-updates
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I'd still prefer to have just lib blacklisted, I guess.
<JontheEchidna> we'll probably need Stable Release Update clearance anyway
<glade88> mornfall: oO.. so theres no way to search of any package/lib < 4 letters of length? is this a bug?
<mornfall> glade88: You can try adding a trailing space.
<glade88> duh
<JontheEchidna> glade88: we set the limit to 4 chars right before release because searchign for stuff like "lib" froze adept up for a while
<mornfall> Yes, it's a bug, of sorts.
<glade88> JontheEchidna: mornfall: trailing space works..
<mornfall> Ok, so we can document that as a workaround maybe, and do the lib blacklist thing for stable?
<mornfall> Unfortunately, I have to go and I won't really have adept time in near future, so someone else would have to handle that.
<JontheEchidna> kde revision 879159
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 879159
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=879159&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 879159
<apachelogger> qt creator is certainly a very nice IDE
<glade88> bug: images saved by gwenview dont generate dolphin thumbnails. so binary = kdebase + kdegraphics both?
<glade88> JontheEchidna:
<glade88> JontheEchidna: I am using knotify, I still have the update notifications on top left corner
<glade88> JontheEchidna: reference: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier-kde/+bug/280622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280622 in update-notifier-kde "Update notification balloon points from top-left corner (dup-of: 104411)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104411 in update-notifier-kde "Adept notifer should use KNotify to notify updates" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<JontheEchidna> which is why it is marked fix committed, not fix released. ;-)
<glade88> ok :)
<glade88> JontheEchidna: the system activity monitor (Ctrl+Esc) shows Knotify4, but "dpkg -l knotify" returns no result. is the package name something else?
<JontheEchidna> it's part of kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> knotify does the little popup notifications for stuff like new mail in kmail
<JontheEchidna> as well as audio notifications
<ScottK> apachelogger: The missing Tux is on my list of bugs to file.
<glade88> JontheEchidna: ok.. how do I configure it?
<glade88> and remove notification-daemon ?
<JontheEchidna> glade88: system settings -> nis\
<JontheEchidna> blah
<JontheEchidna> -> notifications
<glade88> JontheEchidna: duh.. thanks :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you see the .de translation screenshot I posted a link to overnight?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991047111/
<ScottK> Is that current?
<ScottK> Because if it is, apparently we totally suck compared to opensuse:
<ScottK> http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991042741/
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> already fiddled around with the bug
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'd hoped it was an old one.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would "Rosetta produces worse translations than what we start with from upstream" be a fair characterization of the current .de KDE4 situation?
<Nightrose> ScottK: from what i heard yes
<ScottK> seele: It seems opensuse agrees with you http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3734
<JontheEchidna> zomg, legacy proprietary nvidia drivers for mah card!
 * JontheEchidna debuilds
<seele> hah
<eeanm> is there a replacement for kdict?
<smarter> eeanm: what was its purpose?
<eeanm> it's a dict client
<jussi01> there is always the dictionary plasmoid :P
<smarter> hmm, I don't know, if your looking for a dictionnary app there is qstardict which is great (but you need to download the dictionaries from the stardict website to use it)
<eeanm> well she is using the english-german dictionaries
<eeanm> that are part of dict
<eeanm> maybe stardict is a replacement...
<eeanm> but their website sucks :P
<jdong> ScottK: wow I'm pleasantly surprised, KDE4 is shockingly usable
<jdong> and I like the ability to toggle compositing with a hotkey
<jdong> thanks for encouraging me to try it :)
<smarter> there's a hotkey for toggling compositing?
<jdong> smarter: alt-shift-F12
<jdong> fantastic for 3D games, buggy video overlays, etc
<JontheEchidna> there's a plasmoid for that too :P
<smarter> thanks, I was too lazy to set one up :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: the plasmoid is ugly
<jdong> the only bug/annoyance I'm seeing so far is with volume hotkeys
<jdong> the volume hotkeys pick the wrong channel and don't respect KMixer's master channel setting
<jdong> I believe I reported this back when bugs were 5-digits long :)
<jdong> at any rate, I can work around it by redefining keyboard shortcuts but that's a bit ugly
<smarter> I think it's a bug in KMix, the dbus interface doesn't use the master channel specified by the user
<JontheEchidna> it always changes PCM for me
<jdong> JontheEchidna: indeed, which is incorrect here
<jdong> Front is the correct slider here
<jdong> smarter: sounds reasonable
<jdong> (the diagnosis, not the behavior :D)
<smarter> :)
<jdong> I hate to be a jerk and wave around the magical bugfixing wand but... is there a plan to fix that? :)
 * jdong waits for Hobbsee to smack him
<jdong> IIRC i've seen a KDE 3.5.5 patch in svn for this
 * jussi01 smacks jdong as Hobbsee isnt here...
<jdong> no idea how that relates to KDE4; I'm completely out of touch with KDE
<ScottK> I've seen a number of user complaints on the topic.
 * ScottK is affected too.
<smarter> I looked into the code some times ago, and found out that there was two settings for "master" one which can be changed by the user and was used in most of the place, and another one which apparently was, IIRC, only used for DBus
<smarter> but I was too afraid to just do a search&replace of the one which can't be changed :P
<jdong> I don't think there's too much harm in that ;-)
<jdong> is there a known bug that Macbook brightness keys are not recognized by guidance-power-manager?
<smarter> it might be due to Xorg keysym changes
<smarter> try launching xev from a console and see what it reports when you press one of the brightness key
<ScottK> jdong: Thanks for the feedback.  Straight from your mouth to Planet Ubuntu ...
<apachelogger> ha! smarter got interviewed
 * apachelogger didn't know that
 * jtechidna didn't know he was 15
 * apachelogger did
<apachelogger> jtechidna: makes one feel old, doesn't it? :S
<jtechidna> sorta
<jtechidna> my brother is 15, but I could never imagine him as an motu
<jdong> ScottK: asesomeness :)
<jdong> ack can't type
<jdong> I guess I can't blame that on KDE4 :)
<jussi01> jdong: you never could type... :P
<ScottK> Why do we call Backports 'Unsupported Updates' in Adept?
<jtechidna> you mean software-properties-kde?
<jtechidna> probably because the gtk version says or said the same thign
 * jtechidna awayt
<ScottK> jtechidna: Dunno.  Window says 'Adept' on it.
<ScottK> http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2008/11/kubuntu_kde4_shockingly_usable.html#comment-121
<ScottK> Congrats to everyone who worked on Kubuntu Intrepid ^^^
<jdong> congrats indeed. the experience is great already and is only going to get better :)
<jdong> stupid question, is there a system monitor widget in KDE4?
<vorian> jdong: !
<vorian> yes
<vorian> plasmoid-system-monitor
<vorian> or something like that
<vorian> !info plasmoid-system-monitor
<ubottu> Package plasmoid-system-monitor does not exist in intrepid
<jdong> cpuload
<jdong> thanks
<vorian> bleh
<vorian> ah
<vorian> plasmoid-system-status
<vorian> too
<jdong> ooh I like that one better
 * Hobbsee attacks jdong with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™, wrapped in ultamatix
<jdong> lol
 * ScottK-laptop watches the ultamatix wrapped stick of DOOM crash and burn due to buggy scripts.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: it doesn't use the scripts to run, you fool!  It just carries them, for added poison.
<ScottK> Ah.  My mistake.  Sorry.
<jdong> what's the preferred media player in KDE-land?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: if it contained ultamatix inside it, it would probably have spontaneously combusted months ago.
<xerosis> jdong: dragon
<jussi01> jdong: to be honest dragon is a bit meh - vlc is really nice on kde4... :D
<jdong> ah :)
<jdong> currently I admit to using totem because it can stream from sftp://
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> and it has those cool bbc plugins..
 * jussi01 wonders if vlc can do sftp:// streaming....
<jdong> totem probably can do it from KDE by accident because both gvfs and kioslaves use the same sftp:// URL scheme
<jdong> and since I've got pubkeys setup the extra connection is transparent
<jdong> it would be interesting to know which players can actually do it because they have proper kioslaves input support :)
<jdong> but meh it's a media player. it needs a play and pause button and a slider. I honestly could care less what UI toolkit it's written in :)
 * jussi01 calls Hobbsee over to discipline jdong...
<jussi01> :P
<jdong> LOL :D
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> but I do care what crappy bash script installed it
<jdong> (cowers in corner)
<rgreening> good evening all
<jussi01> RUN!! its rgreening....
<jussi01> :D
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> what up dog
<rgreening> I just finished shhoting a 5 minute short. Took all day. I'm beat!
<rgreening> s/shhoting/shooting
<jussi01> nice!
<rgreening> :)
<yuriy> jdong: a play/pause button and a slider, sounds like a perfect description of dragon
<jdong> yuriy: yeah it looks like a decently simple interface, but I had trouble getting it to play over a SSH network share
<yuriy> jdong: hmm, works here, with fish://
<jdong> I'll give it another shot in a sec to be sure
<jdong> it was using sftp://, whatever dolphin does by default for the "ssh" option in network connections
<yuriy> ah, not with sftp though, you're right, strange
<yuriy> just get a black screen
<jdong> yup, same symptoms
<yuriy> but doesn't complain about the file not being there or anything
<jdong> yeah, it seems like it's not dying but nothing happens
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-26
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: it's past feature freeze now for univere, would need a motu-release ack
<JontheEchidna> adiroiban: kde-l10n-yourlang
<JontheEchidna> So I think we have to force mysql 5.1 for karmic. akonadi really doesn't work with 5.0, for whatever reason
<JontheEchidna> reverting to depending on mysql-server-core-5.1 rather than mysql-server-core would be the least invasive/regression prone way to deal with this, even if it is inconvenient for people who want 5.0 for whatever reason
<EagleScreen> good luck then
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thoughts on ^ since you did the last upload?
<JontheEchidna> this is bug 459741 for reference, and totally breaks korganizer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459741 in akonadi "[Karmic] akonadiserver: Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459741
<ScottK> We just uploaded a new checkgmail svn snapshot because gmail changed something and it was broken.  Could someone check on kcheckgmail?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I can test it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
 * jussi01 wonders if JontheEchidna is awake yet/still
<jussi01> well ok, he isnt but someone may want to have a look at the bug I finally filed: bug 460870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460870 in kdeplasma-addons "Lancelot shows menu's incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460870
<rickspencer3> hi guyses
<rickspencer3> Riddell, good morning
<davmor2> shhh nobody tell rickspencer3 that his posts aren't showing up ;)
<rickspencer3> davmor2, that's pretty meta
<davmor2> rickspencer3: Morning Dude just letting you know your alive :D
<rickspencer3> If Kubuntu USB creator is having troubles, I think it'll be fixed quite soon
<rickspencer3> evand is working on the backend today
<Riddell> morning rickspencer3
<Riddell> you in Europe or keeping funny hours?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, neither
<rickspencer3> I'm in London ;)
<rickspencer3> zing
<Riddell> USB creator was working fine for me last week
<Riddell> rickspencer3: careful, declairing London to be not part of Europe, that's political conversations you're in there :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I am good with that, but it is really just reducing the amount of affected people ... someone who got software installed that requires 5.0 and akonadi will run into problems as well
<apachelogger> the larger question however is, did we do something that triggered the incompability with 5.0 or does upstream just require 5.1
<apachelogger> I kind of doubt the latter though
<Riddell> apachelogger: I seem to remember akonadi requires 5.1
<Riddell> (or that might have been amarok)
<apachelogger> amarok does
<apachelogger> always did, there is no embed mysql stuff in 5.0 :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: my theory is: since we build both, qt and akonadi against mysql 5.1 they both just can't talk to a 5.0 server
<apachelogger> if we built them against 5.0 it probably would be able to talk to 5.1 though
<apachelogger> that said, 5.0 is in universe (AFAIK), so that is no option anyway
<apachelogger> only solution is to revert to hard-dep on 5.1
<apachelogger> which of course will conflict with people wanting 5.0
<apachelogger> but that is IMHO an architectual problem in mysql
<apachelogger> if they did not revert my precious make-mysql-versions-co-installable enhancements we would not have this problem to begin with since 5.0 and 5.1 could be installed at the same time
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you concur?
 * apachelogger prepares an upload
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I do
<Riddell> it sounds sensible but hard to be sure without looking closer at it
<Riddell> but uploading a hard dep on 5.1 will certainly keep it working
<apachelogger> for the larger part of the users anyway
<apachelogger> those that have software requiring 5.0 are still boned :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded, should arrive in the queue soonish :)
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 460225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460225 in ubufox "Firefox v 3.5.3 Home Page Error" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460225
<davmor2> Looks like the kubuntu FF installer doesn't pull in the offline homepage
<Riddell> davmor2: that bug is pretty unclear in saying what the problem is
<Riddell> davmor2: but it sounds like a firefox packaging bug to me, it's certainly not the responsibility of kubuntu-docs to have anything whatsoever to do with firefox
<Riddell> infact that's really cheeky that they claim a firefox packging issue is a kubuntu issue
<davmor2> Riddell: I can add info to it basically I've just run a test on it and /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork  isn't installed so it can't find the index.html which is at /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<Riddell> yep, that really does have nothing whatsoever to do with us
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll let you duke it out with asac then :D
 * apachelogger notes that he nees to make the installer install firefox-gnome-support for lucid
<Riddell> NCommander: did you manage to look into the kdebase-runtime issue on arm at all?
<Riddell> if I had an arm machine I'd be wanting to check if onto2vocabularyclass runs or if it runs with an older version of soprano
<Riddell> the other thing to do is just to disable compiling the nepomuk dirctory on arm
<Riddell> but I'd still need something to test that on
<jussi01> Riddell: any chance youve got a moment too look at my lancelot issue? or should I just wait for JontheEchidna....
<Riddell> jussi01: what's the issue?
<jussi01> Riddell: bug 460870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460870 in kdeplasma-addons "Lancelot shows menu's incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460870
<jussi01> its on both my machines, so not just a local once off bug.
<Riddell> sounds like a bug in lancelot
<jussi01> yup
<Riddell> best find a lancelot developer to poke
<jussi01> ok, who would they be off the top of your head?
<JontheEchidna> ivan cuick
<jussi01> ahh, heres JontheEchidna:)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: do you know where to find him? is he irc-able? or is there some better way to sort this (forward bug upstream?)
<JontheEchidna> I think he's on IRC sometimes, but I cannot recall the nick atm
 * jussi01 would like it fixed before release if possible...
<apachelogger> can't reproduce on intel
<jussi01> hrm, where is the lanceltot config, maybe if I nuke that and see if it fixes things.
<Lex79> good morning, users in my forum complains about there is no time remaining in battery plasmoid, only % remaining. Is it a kde bug ?
<Lex79> I haven't a notebook to test it
<sebas> It's not a bug, we deliberately leave it out since there's no way the remaining time can be measured reliably
<sebas> power consumption is too dymamic
<Lex79> thanks sebas :)
<sebas> no problem
<Sput> sebas: mmmh, it was nice to have something like that though just for seeing how what you do currently extrapolated over time
<Sput> so you knew that you were currently something expensive
<Sput> (e.g. the current drain rate would be cool, if not in the form of a time estimate)
<sebas> Sput: we decided against it since most people won't understand that this number is highly speculative
<sebas> You can probably add showRemainingTime=true in the plasmoid's config to make it appear, but the option will likely go away in 4.4
<Sput> sebas: how about the current drain rate then? or something like that?
<sebas> Sput: maybe I'll add some advanced battery information, now I'm concentrating on fixing up the popup's layout
<Sput> sebas: 'tis ok, just food for thought :)
<sebas> cool :)
 * Sput is slacking too much lately
<Sput> I'm working on your feature, but it's taking way too long because I can't focus too much currently :/
<EagleScreen> on karmic: I have to press ten times the brighness key to decrease or the brighness, only can go to from full brighness to lower
<orestes> Hello, may I ask a little question about kubuntu CD customization?
<Riddell> orestes: yes
<orestes> I'm creating the Catalan Remix CD from an original english CD using UCK tools, but when I boot into the customized Kubuntu there are 2 ovelapping plasmoids on the screen, which can cause confusion to new users.
<Riddell> orestes: which plasmoids?  is this jaunty or karmic?
<orestes> I want to know which configuration file must I change to get rid of one of these plasmoids
<orestes> Is karmic, of course.
<Riddell> orestes: unfortunately plasma doesn't make it easy to use a config file for the default layout, so we end up patching it, the patch is kubuntu_71_default_plasma_layout.diff in kdebase-workspace
<orestes> Riddell: Ok, I see. But I'm not sure I'd be able to dig into this patch, so is there any config file, script, or so I can modify in the unpacked CD root filesystem? I've this filesystem unpacked as part of my customization process...
<Riddell> orestes: well the quickest workaround would be   rm /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-microblog.desktop
<Riddell> of course then people can't add back microblog should they wish to
<orestes> Ok. Many thanks. I'll try in a while (now going lunch ;-)
<Riddell> orestes: let us know how you get on
<Riddell> well here's a workaround for arm http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase-runtime_4.3.2-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pre-making the sycoca would probably "solve" bug 366201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366201 in kdebase "Kubuntu 9.04 live CD: initial login appears to hang for 20 seconds (on Core2Duo!)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366201
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at the very least improve the situation
<apachelogger> Riddell: such stuff would be reported against ubuntu-cdimage project on lp?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think so
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose we should test my theory before reporting a wish though :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<txwikinger> he Riddell
<txwikinger> The Kubuntu CD went faster at the Linuxfest than the Ubuntu CD :D
<txwikinger> CDs
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * txwikinger notes that this is not a statistically sound sample though ;)
 * JontheEchidna waves goodbye to kubuntu-grub-splashimages
 * txwikinger tests out what of all the problems he has, has been fixed in Karmic
<txwikinger> Firefox 3.5 has a cute new scrollbar
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel has switched to gettext for translations for their next release, so they should no longer be weired when it comes to that.
<Riddell> good idea quassel devs
<Sput> let's see how it plays out :)
<Sput> since Qt 4.5 it's quite easy to convert between .po and .ts, so we updated our build system to use .po
<Riddell> I wish qt would just convert to using gettext
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302118/ random bit of praise in my inbox for kubuntu on eee pc
<Riddell> planetkde also has a nice upgrade praise from jos of KO
<JontheEchidna> the feedback on the RC page has been consistently decent too
<ScottK> I wonder if the guy that mailed you knows about Kubuntu Netbook.
<Riddell> ScottK: I was going to e-mail him to say that
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime seems to be compiling
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/+pots/kmail/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=gmail
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: poke mr. pitti to manually fix that up
<JontheEchidna> \o rgreening
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: o/ oy .. how goes
<JontheEchidna> kcm_touchpad guy switched to xinput :)
<rgreening> yay
<JontheEchidna> I also helped him set up localization stuff
<rgreening> cool
<JontheEchidna> looks like it'll be a viable solution for 10.04
<rgreening> i guess that makes my uds thing easier
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> im sure we can help add mure to it during the cycle though...
<rgreening> more..
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: we should help him get it into kde upstream.
<JontheEchidna> that would be ideal, yes
<rgreening> so we get it for free :)
<rgreening> cool
<JontheEchidna> feature freeze for 4.4 is in a week though
<rgreening> doh...
<JontheEchidna> soft feature freeze, where anything not on the planned feature list has to wait
<rgreening> ask  riddell if he can help get it on the list
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> we should get it into playground asap though....
<JontheEchidna> oh, I could help do that if we could convince the author to move upstream
<txwikinger> hi rgreening
<JontheEchidna> (adding it to the list)
<rgreening> hey txwikinger
<rgreening> man, im so beat from vacation.. i need another to recover
<txwikinger> rofl
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> ill be more online starting tomorrow... after i recover from tonights flight.
<rgreening> gotta shower.. bbiab...
<apachelogger> qtimer pwsn sleep!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in r61 I replaced the apport sleep with a qtimer
 * JontheEchidna pushed a compile fix as r61 <.<
<JontheEchidna> oh, everything's ok now. nothing to worry about :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we all know why hash based revisions are superior to number incrementation
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> git pwsn bzr for that matter
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, when you poke pitti about that nl translation issue ... could you also find out why apport-checkreports got a seperate arg for for system user reports?
<apachelogger> for performance reasons it would make sense to consider both user and system user reports taken into account ... as per reference implementation in gnomes update-notifier we would need to call checkreports twice
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nvm
 * apachelogger remembers :D
<apachelogger> system reports require sudo access and thus the user should not care, which is why I do not want to support that case to begin with
<apachelogger> + I still find running checkreports twice is a PITA performance-wise
<yuriy> apachelogger: iirc system reports includes user reports
<yuriy> oh but does it need to be run twice to check if you need to run it with system reports?
<apachelogger> update-notifer does run it twice, once without and once with system
<apachelogger> also I doubt that system includes user, then the name would be misleading :P
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime uploaded with nepomuk disabled for arm
<apachelogger> 	/* Kubuntu has a bug in it - this is a workaround for it */
<apachelogger> most useful comment ever :D
<Riddell> where's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdesudo
<apachelogger> KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceDir("apps","/usr/share/applications/kde");
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> no clue why that is necessary and what the bug is
<Riddell> blame Tonio_, that's the usual way with kdesudo issues :)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ping ping
<Sput> Riddell: well, at least Qt is providing tools to convert between .po and .ts... that's a start
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for being away, I'm in china atm.... timezone difference...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: kdesudo/main.cpp lin 116 onwards
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's old code :)
<apachelogger> what is the kubuntu issue and why is that workaround necessar?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: shouldn't be considered a bug I think, just.... I never removed that line :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, the manual adding of search paths is a bug IMHO
<apachelogger> at the very least a maintenance PITA
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I agree
 * apachelogger looks into that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but not adding this ends up a breakage.... not my fault afaik
<Tonio_> :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, I am enhancing kdesudo to support the desktop file as argument
<apachelogger> so that desktop file name does not need to match executable name
<maco> cool!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that would be nice
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's definately something I should have fixed...
<apachelogger> yeah, you should :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do you have commit access to the the dev branch ?
 * apachelogger needs it for kubuntu-firefox-installer, so
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so many things I should have done...
<apachelogger> well, time is only limited :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no time right now, I have too much work, unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the last 3 month, I've spent 2 month in canada, 2 weeks in china.... and I have a girlfriend, and now my own company...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: all of this doesn't help :/
<Riddell> don't forget to visit freeflyi1g while you're in China
<Riddell> it's a small country, I'm sure he can't be far away
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, all to understandable that you dont have any time left :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> no time I'm affraid, I'm not there to visit :/
<Tonio_> I did saw the great wall and forbidden city actually
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: turns out most of our "akonadi doesn't start" bugs (besides the mysql-5.0 bug) were apparmor issues
<JontheEchidna> nice of Jamie to take care of all that for apparmor :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: has the new kcheckgmail been published? I cannot see it yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: DId you upload it?
<JontheEchidna> I thought you said somebody else uploaded it and it needed testing
<JontheEchidna> I can take a look at svn if its needed though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, what's needed is knowing if the current one works and if not if there's an update available.
<JontheEchidna> oooh
<ScottK> Since checkgmail was broken, odds are kcheckgmail is too
 * JontheEchidna wonders about kgmailnotifier too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Good point.
<JontheEchidna> kcheckgmail fails
 * JontheEchidna tries to find an svn repo
<JontheEchidna> aha: http://kcheckgmail-lpereira.blogspot.com/2009/10/shortest-release-ever.html
<JontheEchidna> new upstream release that fixes just that
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> after the release it broke, so they committed a fix
 * JontheEchidna patches
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.  Go ahead and upload when it's ready.  I'll accept it.
<JontheEchidna> success! kcheckgmail works
<ScottK> Lovely
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kcheckgmail uploaded, should appear shortly
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.
<JontheEchidna> kgmailnotifier is broken too, snooping around for that
<ScottK> Go, go, go.
<JontheEchidna> mreh, doesn't seem to have a VCS
<JontheEchidna> a bit sad since it's KDE4, as opposed to KCheckGMail
<ScottK> I gather you never found a vcs for kgmailnotifier?
<ScottK> Maybe someone else could have a look since JontheEchidna is a bit busy atm
<JontheEchidna> right, never found one
 * ScottK bets Lex79 could figure something out
<zorael> Regarding "Update kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff to use the same OSD as kmix" in kdebase-workspace (4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7), it doesn't seem to be displaying any OSD now at all, neither when changed via brightness keys nor via the applet
<zorael> kmix displays its OSD though
<ScottK> Odd.  Works here.
<ScottK> I guess file a bug.....
<ScottK> (It's too late for anything but fixes for earth shattering problems now.
<zorael> ScottK: It seems to only show if laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware is set to false, if that helps. Should I file a bug?
<ScottK> zorael: Yes
<davmor2> ScottK: startin' on KNE now :)
<davmor2> will start with wubi me thinks
<ScottK> davmor2: Cool.  You can leave the manual partition install for me.
<davmor2> No we'll just double up it's allowed honest :)
<ScottK> OK.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-27
<JontheEchidna> oh my: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pube5Aynsls
<ScottK> One of those times I'm glad Quassel has web preview so I don't actually click on the link.
<JontheEchidna> just be glad the preview doesn't have flash support :P
<JontheEchidna> or does it? That'd be annoying
<ScottK> It doesn't.
 * Sput thinks it does
<ScottK> I probably fled in horror before it finished.
<Riddell> morning happy testers
<Sput> ScottK: I'm not 100% sure, but I think I've seen flash in the preview (maybe there's some configuration for QtWebkit too?)
<Lex79> ScottK: no svn found for kgmailnotifier, I sent an email to author hoping he responds today
<Half-Left> I've just logged results of the ISO testing and it's all good. :)
<ghostcube> ehlo folks
<Tm_T> Half-Left: nice (:
<Half-Left> Would be good to have a nice picture in the background, instead of a white screen while it's installing. :)
<ubuntu_> hi. i want to contribute to beta testing the karmic koala RC
<ubuntu_> I am backing up my old home directory while I am running from the live CD
<ubuntu_> as the regular update just destroyed the systems ability to boot
<worufu> I did the update the day before yesterday (from 9.04 to 9.10)
<worufu> sind then it was kind of a lottery game when booting
<worufu> every 10th time or so it went through to KDM
<worufu> when running almost everything was perfect
<worufu> but today I never was able to get KDM running
<worufu> it does some boot routine though.... but it is difficult to see what's going on... as there are many blank screens stealing the focus during boot process
<worufu> is there any way I can contribute interesting data?
<worufu> or shall I just proceed overwriting the existing install with an install from the live CD?
<worufu> uhm.... #ubuntu-1 ?
<worufu> #ubuntu+1
<Riddell> hi worufu
<Riddell> if you have logs in /var/log/syslog that would be useful for a bug report
<Riddell> going back to testing now but if you also are able to test installs that would be great
<rgreening> o/
 * rgreening is a good looking developer.. ('notices topic')
<worufu> Riddell: I have syslogs available. but I have no clue where to contribute and post them
<worufu> Riddell: just printed the syslog on the screen and noticed that the last lines were full of not human readable bytecode
<worufu> sorry for starting off in the wrong channel... will hang around in #ubuntu+1 for a while
<worufu> good luck with the upcoming release. I love your work.
<seele> ScottK: you going to the md loco party saturday?
<EagleScreen> is it expected to have video preview thumbnails in karmic?
<rgreening> wow.. kmail imap is crashy
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: if you install mplayerthumbs, yes
<EagleScreen> anything else to do after installing it?
<JontheEchidna> might have to enable plugins for videos in dolphin config
<jussi01> rgreening: use disconnected IMAP, works much better imho.
<EagleScreen> yes, JontheEchidna, after changing configuration it is working
<rgreening> mmm... bluetooth mouse... makes the mini10v touchpad issues irrelevant :)
<jjesse> yes it does :)
<rgreening> :)
 * claydoh is jealous of y'all and  your fancy netbooks :)
<claydoh> tho a 6 y/old laptop is nice enough for testing out kubuntu netbook :)
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<mcas> after the cd rebuild i'll start to test kubuntu i386 cd
<mcas> one question about the iso testing...
<mcas> why is the kubuntu testing organized here and not in ubuntu testing? only because of the "ubuntu"?
<rgreening> is random playlist generation broken in amarok?
<davmor2> rgreening: it's only random it you have more than 1 track dude ;)
<rgreening> lol.
<rgreening> I have 5000
<rgreening> however, the random population doesn't happen and repopulate is greyed out.
<neversfelde> agateau: the new plasma-widget-networkmanagment package breaks my wireless connection on two different laptops. They do not reconnect after suspend. It worked on both with 0.9~svn1029786-0ubuntu1.
<agateau> neversfelde: oh, I thought it always "featured" this bug :/
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> neversfelde: can you test the packages from https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=plasma-widget-networkmanagement&build_state=built to pinpoint which one did introduce the breakage?
<neversfelde> agateau: sure
<agateau> neversfelde: thanks!
<bbigras> I can't restart X with kdm with the RC.
<bbigras> are you guys aware of this?
<bbigras> also, the facebook plugin makes Kopete crash on exit
<Riddell> bbigras: facebook plugin got moved to universe because of that crash and other issues
<Riddell> bbigras: kdm's interaction with X seems to depend on X drivers as much as anything, what graphics card?
<bbigras> Riddell: nvidia
<Riddell> bbigras: restarting from the kdm login screen?
<bbigras> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> works fine here with intel
<Riddell> so I'd suspect it's an issue with nvidia drivers
<bbigras> Riddell: would .xsession-errors provide any hints?
<Riddell> possibly
<bbigras> One of the last thing I saw in this file was kwin crashing. I'll try it again in 5-10 minutes
<rgreening> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<rgreening> how are things coming along since Ive been away Riddell
<Riddell> well we fixed all the bugs and we're almost set to do a release :)
<rgreening> all the bugs :)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> funny man
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> even bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<rgreening> lol
<claydoh> hey, I can connect to my wireless, that must count for half the problems/gripes :)
<Riddell> well obviously that'll only get fixed after release
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> I think I have more converts since my trip to winnipeg. :)
<bbigras> Why on my laptop (1920x1200) I need to set the font size to 96 ppp to avoid weird big font problem and not on the other computers (with lower resolution) I have?
 * rgreening spreads kubu love
<claydoh> Riddell: for the final release notes, should we try for a user-oriented type of format?
<claydoh> Riddell: I am trying to come up with something more fun and interesting than the usual version-number-is-now-bigger sort of thing
<claydoh> I converted a bud to Kubuntu this weekend :)
<bbigras> btw I'm asking for the font size thing because the ubiquity is not really pretty with big fonts.
<Riddell> claydoh: what would be changed?
<claydoh> Riddell: dunno yet, brainstorming right now
<Riddell> but yes it should be user feature orientated as much as possible
<claydoh> maybe just list the improvements and additions, highlight what those features
<claydoh> that have changed/improved/benn added
<claydoh> I know I shoulda kept a jaunty somewhere for comparison :)
<bbigras> Riddell: I didn't see anything in .xsession-erros when trying to restart X. The last thing I see in that file is kwin crashing
<JontheEchidna> the kwin crash on logout is a known, separate issue that's been around since KDE 4.1 times
<JontheEchidna> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old may be of use
<mgraesslin> kwin crash on logout?
<mgraesslin> NVIDIA driver?
<bbigras> yes nvidia
<JontheEchidna> yeah, nvidia
<bbigras> http://pastebin.ca/1645342
<bbigras> JontheEchidna: I'll check /var/log/Xorg.0 brb
<JontheEchidna> anybody want to take care of bug 460984?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460984 in language-pack-kde-nl "KMail Dutch: translator's e-mail in application" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460984
<Sime> is there anything sinister lying in the 9.10 upgrade process that I need to be aware of before upgrading my machine here?
<smarter> monsters
<smarter> well, the boot system now relies completely on upstart scripts, it's supposed to work reliably but you never know what could happen :p
<smarter> Grub --> Grub2 transition could also potientially causes problems
<bbigras> JontheEchidna: I didn't see anything special in the log file except maybe "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" at the end
<JontheEchidna> bbigras: yeah, X is crashing then
<Sime> smarter: are the configs kind of the same?
<smarter> Sime: for grub2? not at all
<smarter> it's in /boot/grub/grub.cfg now, instead of menu.lst
<Sime> ok, coz my grub config is pretty nutty
<smarter> and it's automatically generated by scripts in /etc/grub.d
<bbigras> JontheEchidna: btw I'm able to log back in. only restart X don't works. do you have ideas where else I could also look?
<JontheEchidna> not really, sorry :(
<bbigras> thanks anyways for the help.
<Sime> ok, upgrade aborts if ubuntu-minimal is not installed...
<bbigras> I reported the X restart issue with kdm, should I link the bug on the iso testing website even if I'm using the RC iso which I guess is not the latest one?
<djsiegel> seele: hey
<Riddell> Sime: there is a potential issue with upgrade caused by pykde, but it's a packaging issue and should only affect people with conf files that get upgraded after pykde which won't be many, I'm fixing it now
<Sime> Riddell: does that mean I will have a bad evening??
<Riddell> Sime: it's very unlikely
 * Sime happily clicks on the next step of the upgrade process.
<Sime> "Error authenticating some packages"... mmm
<Sime> expected?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> do you have something strange in your sources.list ?
<Sime> it has listed a mega-ton of packages
<Sime> all of them I think.
<Riddell> Sime: is apt's gpg setup broken?  what happened when you installed ubuntu-minimal?
<Riddell> davmor2: can you say what you upgraded from when you report upgrade results in e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3313/85
<davmor2> jaunty
<Sime> Riddell: nothing exciting happened.
<Riddell> Sime: did it moan about being unable to authenticate?
<Sime> Riddell: no, but I did have some network trouble with nl.archive.ubuntu.com.
<Sime> Also, is it normal that the upgrader be so slow at d/l'ing files?
<Riddell> that just depends on your mirror and internet connection
<Sime> it is faster now (caching??)
<Riddell> it's just an http connection, nothing unusual about it
<Sime> it is now threaten to upgrade. ;-) There must have been a network "glitch".
<Sime> it is now warming up my ADSL modem. :)
<Riddell> if you have cats be careful, they'll go to sleep on it and it'll overheat
<Riddell> davmor2: the test machine I have with windows xp on it has had windows xp destroying the grub setup after it boots, this doesn't happen with jaunty's grub, have you seen anything like that?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll have a look in a minute though
<Riddell> davmor2: I suspect it'll be a feak issue with this windows xp install but would be a problem if it was a general issue
<davmor2> Riddell: I has a new compaq110 with xp preinstalled I'm about to test kne and unr so we'll soon know :)
<jussi01> Hrm, anyone got a simple way of discovering other linux machines on a home network?
<davmor2> jussi01: walk up to the box?
<Riddell> jussi01: avahi-browse -a
<Riddell> zeroconf:/ will show if anything is advertising http or ssh but most don't unfortunately
<jussi01> hrm. is there a way I can get it to advertise ssh?
<Riddell> avahi-publish-service "crack me" _ssh._tcp 22
<jussi01> hehe :)
<jussi01> 1 last quick question, behind a firewalled router, thatll only advertise on the local network? (its my media pc...)
<Riddell> yes it's local network only
<jussi01> yay, thanks :)
<Riddell> hi nookie^, how's that banner coming along?
<nookie^> hi Riddell! hehehe actually im just now looking how to create it =)
<nookie^> have been thinking now for an hour how i can create it =)
<Mamarok> hm, I just had a look at the Software Center, so one can only select one single item, installs that and goes to the next? That takes ages
<davmor2> Mamarok: no you install one move back select the next etc
<Sime> upgrade got 404 on a couple packages. I'm guessing a mirror sync issue.
<Mamarok> davmor2: that is lame
<Mamarok> no way to preselect and then isntall all in one go?
<Mamarok> install*
<skreech> Wait I should be using grub2?
<skreech>  I upgraded and I'm still on grub 1
<skreech> bbigras: hi
<Sime> shit, kdesudo crashed.
<Sime> how now brown cow??
<Sime> segfault
<nookie^> Riddell: so far like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/wwWopm2.html
<skreech> Sime: sudo start it back?
<Sime> skreech: I'm running dpkg configure manually
<skreech> ok
<maco> anyone having issues with power devil on karmic? its timing seems off. i have it set to display dim after 1 minute of idle, but instead it dims immediately  (ie, not a full minute)
<dtchen> reproducible with a fresh user account?
<dtchen> I can't reproduce the symptom you describe in vbox with the 20091027 desktop image.
<dtchen> granted, I don't know offhand if I need to run it on bare metal.
<Sime> anyone know a simple way of updating grub and its config?
<LaserJock> what are the menu steps to get to kpackagekit?
<maco> dtchen: mm nope. now i wonder whats wrong with mine
<maco> LaserJock: kickoff -> computer -> kpackagekit
<LaserJock> maco: s/kickoff/K menu/ ?
<LaserJock> maco: it's for documentation
<dtchen> maco: looks like you have conffile cruft
<maco> LaserJock:  or kickoff -> applications -> system -> kpackagekit
<maco> LaserJock: dunno what its called elsewhere in docs, but it doesnt act the same as the k menu did...
<maco> i think its "application launcher" or something
<LaserJock> maco: is it actually listed as "kpackagekit"?
<maco> LaserJock: it says "KPackageKit" and then as a subtitle "Software Management" when you look in "Computer"
<LaserJock> awesome, thanks
<maco> which is the name and which is the subtitle are reversed in System
<skreech> Others have the same issue with failsafe bombing.
<maco> LaserJock: got that?
<LaserJock> maco: yep
<maco> ok
<skreech> and not being able to get to TTYs as well
<skreech> Konsole doesn't work for failsafe
<skreech> well as x-terminal-emulator
<Sime> wish me luck. [attempting reboot]
<maco> dtchen: i lied
<maco> apparently when i dont sleep one night, the effects last > 1 day, because i was reading the wrong line
<davmor2> Riddell: just to confirm that xp and grub work fine here
<maco> though that was only 22 mississippis, not 50-70-ish whe the screen dimmed for the new user, so it was still odd
<maco> well, my conffile doesnt look broken. and this started happening a few days ago without any changes to my configuration. so im confused
<maco> *shrug* works if i change it to 2min instead of 1. whatver.
<dtchen> what in the world does "i lied" refer to?
<maco> dtchen: apparently that message didnt send
<maco> oh well
<maco> i said that the new user dint have that problem but that the conf file wasnt updating when i changed settings in power devil. then i realized i was reading the wrong line of the conf file
<maco> so then i said "i lied"
<dtchen> ok, that's only slightly less befuddling
<dmatt> screech: your theory is not right, I could get to TTY before I attempted the failsafe login
<skreech> dmatt: Then you couldn't afterwards?
<dmatt> yes
<maco> yikes
<skreech> When you tried to switch to TTY you get a black screen?
<dmatt> skreech: yes, without cursor
<skreech> Did you try to get back to TTY7 ?
<dmatt> screech: but session still existed, it promted me to close it when I went for restart
<dmatt> skreech, yes, I chose to restart there
<skreech> Yep me too
<skreech> I did it again and got the same thing
<skreech> I went through the motions of logging in then I touched a file in ~ and rebooted
<skreech> When it came back up the file existed so I know that things are working but you just can't see anything
<skreech> Logging in as failsafe throws a X driver error
<skreech> well it does for me
<skreech> But whatever Konsole is doing is messing with X pretty bad
<dmatt> screech: you still can perfectly work and see everything, if you do not attempt any login and go straight to tty
<skreech> dmatt: I know
<skreech> and You can fix the failsafe pretty easy
<skreech> well for me it's a fix
<dmatt> skreech: (i finally got your nick right)
<skreech> Workaround for others I suppose
<skreech> Yay! :)
<dmatt> skreech: why does it work on that old computer then, even after failsafe login?
<dmatt> it has old ATI card with open driver
<skreech> Probably it
<skreech> 9600 ?
<dmatt> IGP 350M
<dmatt> skreech: IGP 340M, sorry
<dmatt> it is notebook
<skreech> Hmm ok
<skreech> I'm using nvidia right now I've not had any issues with my older ATI and the open driver
<skreech> what video card are you using on the newer one?
<dmatt> ATI 3400 (it is notebook HP 6930p)
<skreech> Which driver?
<dmatt> open
<skreech> Hmm that's not helpful then
<skreech> Kernel difference ?
<dmatt> both are on 31-14, but old one is x86 and new one is 64
<dmatt> skreech: that might be something...
<skreech> Hmm ok
<skreech> I'm x86 so maybe not
<dmatt> skreech: old one was installed while connected to internet, new one entirely from cd an later upgraded
<skreech> This is a straight upgrade from Jackalope
<skreech> Kpackagekit has the most aggravating errors
<skreech> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<Riddell> nookie^: that seems good
<Riddell> Sime: how was the upgrade?
<davmor2> ScottK: I left you kne manual :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do I know Christopher Eberl ?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-28
<Riddell> enough testing for one day
<Riddell> more tomorrow
 * ScottK is gonna do some testing.  The existing KNE install on the netbook is about to die.
<ScottK> (reinstall will also be ext3 for the final one because some of the file corruption reports have scared me off ext4.)
<dtchen> yeah, I'm currently grabbing the Kubuntu alt amd64 for maco, whose / (ext4) died
<dtchen> interestingly enough, my online ext3 -> ext4 has been rock-solid
<shtylman> 1 day!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
<rgreening> yay
 * ScottK is doing the last ISO test for Kubuntu Netbook.
<rgreening> schweet
 * rgreening is nursing a thrown out back
<ScottK> Please don't ever use the words rgreening and nursing in the same sentence again.  Ever!
 * rgreening has sore nipps
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> haha
<dtchen> not even with hot karaoke action?
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> only a couple of more weeks to karoke redux
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> this time more booze is required
<ScottK> For us.
<rgreening> lol
<maco> y'all have fun with that karaoke
<maco> i was so confused when i logged in. "a stacking window manager! what is going on?! oh..right...kwin...need to install xmonad"
<Mamarok> Riddell: check markey's dent of a few minutes ago:
<Mamarok> "Why on earth do some distros limit the maximum number of open files to 1024 by default? You can't even build Qt from source with that."
<markey> yep
<markey> Fedora does it, and Kubuntu too
<Mamarok> "Additionally, this will make random programs behave strangely and crash. We've got an Amarok bug report purely caused by this limit."
<markey> resulted in this bug report for amarok:
<markey> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211026
<ubottu> KDE bug 211026 in general "Random "too many open files" crashes" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]
<markey> I find that pretty serious
<markey> and unnecessary too
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I build Qt just fine, but I do have -j1
<markey> why not 10,000 maximum by default?
<markey> modern computers often need more than 1024
<Mamarok> Tm_T: which makes it even worse, so you can't use the full capacity of your computer
<Mamarok> we are not in the 80ies anymore :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: well, build time with -j1 and -j2 isn't different enough here to be bothered
<markey> so anyway, there are other situations where this can happen to you too
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tm_T> markey: I know, just saying (:
<Tm_T> I agree that kind of limit seems weird, what's the purpose?
<markey> I've no idea
<markey> my guess: security or performance concerns
<markey> both are bogus
<Tm_T> or "noone need more than that"
<markey> or that...
<markey> who knows when this limit was created, maybe 5 years ago
<Tm_T> "if you do, don't do that"
<Tm_T> markey: how about back in early 90's
<Tm_T> sounds more like it to me
<Mamarok> markey: is this limitation in Debian, too?
<Tm_T> where is this limitation anyway?
<markey> Mamarok: don't know
<markey> Tm_T: in /etc/security/limits.conf
<markey> I've changed mine to:
<markey> *                soft     nofile          16384
<markey> *                hard     nofile          16384
<markey> works nicely
<Mamarok> markey: I will file a bug on launchpad about that, then
<Tm_T> markey: thanks
<Tm_T> markey: hmm, where it's defaults come? I don't have that kind of lines here
<Tm_T> markey: only commented examples
<Mamarok> holy crap, how do I report a bug on launchpad? I go to bugs.launchpad.net, and there is nowhere a possibility to file a bug, wtf?
<Tm_T> if the default value is hardcoded in some sources, and there's no patch related to it, upstream?
<Mamarok> Riddell: how on earth do I file a bug on launchpad? There is not even an option for it on bugs.launchpad.net, no button to report a new bug, nowhere
<Mamarok> (I am using edge btw)
<jussi01> Mamarok: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jussi01> then click the report a bug on the right.
<maco> didnt they get rid of the "report a bug" button?
<jussi01> Mamarok: but using ubuntu-bug <package> is much easier
<maco> on the basis that you ought to use ubuntu-bug?
<jussi01> maco: still there on mine..
<markey> Tm_T: dunno, I had to google that too
<markey> forgot the details
<Mamarok> jussi01: this is silly, why on earth is there no button to file a bug on that page? seriously
<markey> aha, Ramon Cahenzli just dented this:
<jussi01> Mamarok: no idea
<markey> "I agree, we've had completely weird and obscure MySQL problems because of 1024 file limit. Now it's set to 2 million."
<Mamarok> jussi01: that link you gave me, if you click on "Report a bug, you are redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<markey> so this issue is pretty common
<jussi01> Mamarok: o.O
<jussi01> thats stupid
<Mamarok> yeah, totally, that makes launchpad useless if one can't even file a bug
 * jussi01 doesnt get it.
<jussi01> WHo made the decision?
<jussi01> and why ?
<jussi01> o.O
<maco> bugsquad or qa or something
<maco> to get better quality bug reports
<jussi01> How do I then file a bug in launchpad? or the community?
<davmor2> jussi01: they didn't get rid of the button because new users wouldn't know how to file.
<davmor2> jussi01: read the page it links to it tells you
<Mamarok> maco: well, tell me how on earth I am supposed to use Launchpad then if all I get are redirects to help pages? Tah is what I call a broken tool
<Mamarok> that*
<markey> you only imagine bugs. they don't exist :)
<maco> you can tell it not to redirect you...
<maco> they only redirect on /ubuntu/...
<maco> anything else it works
<jussi01> Mamarok:
<jussi01> If for some reason you cannot file a bug through the Apport tool you can file one via Launchpad. When doing so please ensure that you have determined which package it should be filed against. Read 'finding the right package' for guidance or use Launchpad's package search feature. To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect, where
<jussi01>  PACKAGENAME is the name of the source package about which you want to file the bug. In the event that you want to request a piece of software be packaged for Ubuntu please follow the instructions in the wiki. To report a bug when you don't know the package name https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Mamarok> davmor2: well, can you give me a direct link for opening a bug report? It is a bad security bug for all Ubuntu related systems
<davmor2> Mamarok: ^
<jussi01> but still, the fact that its not discoverable is not user friendly at all. why doesnt it just warn, say you should be ussing apport?
<davmor2> Mamarok: can you not use ubuntu-bug?
<davmor2> jussi01: because we need to get new users away from doing it the bad way
<davmor2> jussi01: you may give good bug reports with all relevant info etc however joe public give this doesn't work fix it
<maco> grr i cnat find the how-to-redirect in my email
<Mamarok> davmor2: well, I never did, always used Launchpad, and hell I know how to file a good bug report, no need to hold hands, here, I am not a noob, somebody should tell Launchpad that this is a serious problem if not even edge testers can file reports without silly redirects
<maco> davmor2: (hypothetical) if my system crashes and cant get online, and i want to report this from my windows machine...
<Mamarok> davmor2: not against you, just that limitation drives me mad
<jussi01> davmor2: so, you think its better to have a bug reporting website with no (finadable) bug reporting ability?
<Mamarok> brillaint, now I got a oops
<davmor2> Mamarok, jussi01, maco: Right first off I agree with you guys, however you are all technical people with an understanding of the system.  The idea initial was to stop all manual report but it was argued then that, that would be a bad thing.  It was also a need to promote apport/ubuntu-bug as a way to report bugs.  The apport hooks pulling in log files etc that the devs need to fix the issue at hand.   Personally I 
<davmor2> I did like someone's idea of making it karma based
<Mamarok> davmor2: well, since I am a beta tester and a member of a bug suqad I should be allowed to file bugs without silly restrictions
<Mamarok> and I disabled aport because it simply runs wild on Kubuntu for non-crashes and distracts me from working
<davmor2> Mamarok: you still can just add a bookmark with the ?no-redirect
<Mamarok> also, it's hardly filing useful reports, from what I have experienced so far, most of the time it ends in a no-report.
<Mamarok> davmor2: well, now that I know of I sure will, but this is stupid nontheless, there are quite a lot of non-noobs who seem to not know that, see the discussion we just had
<davmor2> Mamarok: again take it up with the powers that be I have no control over it :(
<Mamarok> and seriously, aport is useless for KDE
<Mamarok> so, whom do I subscribe for that report? I found at least 20 reports all linked to that apparently
<Mamarok> and I actually didn't file a new one, but added my comment to one of the existing ones
<Mamarok> hm, subscribing Riddell might be a good idea, he can send that further up, is Sebastien Bacher still the default Gnome guy?
<jussi01> apport on kde is a night mare... 20,000 little windows...
<Mamarok> guess why I disabled it, its totally useless
<neversfelde> agateau: I do not know what and when, but something seem to have fixed the problem with no wireless connection after suspend. I cannot reproduce this problem at the moment.
<agateau> neversfelde: let's hope it last for 6 months :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<Sput> Mamarok: funnily enough, Gentoo has that limit too (seems to be the default?), and we can compile Qt and anything else without problems O_o
<Sput> I've never seen "too many open files"
<markey> Sput: just a matter of luck
<markey> obviously it can happen in a lot of situations
<markey> depending on your use case
<Sput> markey: yeah... but nevertheless strange, after all we're constantly compiling stuffs
<markey> e.g. if you do a mass copy with KIO, some functions currently don't queue it correctly
<markey> so you can easily end up with 500 files at the same time
<markey> just for that operation
<markey> plus MySQL, strigi, etc pp
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I agree, it should really be possible to file a bug report in an easy way
<ewoerner> hi, is there a ppa for qt 4.6 already?
<delight> I have a little prob with the battery-plasmoid on my laptop not beeing able to adjust the brightness of the screen since karmic ... on jaunty with kde 4.3.2 it was working good ... what package is this plasmoid in ? I would like to fill a bug about it
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I sent a message to kgmailnotier author. The result is that Kgmailnotifier is not affect by changes in Gmail, it uses a completly different approach, it checks new email by downloading an atom file for the account. The only problem is not works if kwallet is disabled.
<sebas> delight: can you try with solid-powermanagement and see if that works?
<sebas> delight: I'm the developer of that plasmoid
<Lex79> ewoerner: not for now :)
<sebas> delight: solid-powermanagement brightness set 50
<sebas> for example
<Riddell> ewoerner: qt 4.6 tech preview is in ~kubuntu-ppa experimental but not yet beta
<delight> hello sebas: i know you are the developer ... good to see you here ... saw you in the ?ubunconf? 2008 ;) ... unfortunatly the command has no effect on my laptop Dell Latitude D830 since karmic
<sebas> delight: then the applet is probably fine
<delight> of course i can still adjust with the laptop function buttton
<sebas> you'll want to look at DBus / kernel level
<sebas> the layering is: plasmoid -> Solid -> HAL -> Kernel, top to bottom
<Riddell> debfx: this might be your area ^^
<sebas> delight: ah, didn't catch that nickname then
<delight> sebas: i see ... so the problem is at a different place ... I got the gnome desktop additionaly on my laptop *which i don't use* ... i can try there to to make sure its some hardware/dbus/kernel problem
<sebas> we probably need irc with photos or something
<sebas> yes, trying gnome powermanager would make sense
<delight> sebas: I'm not that often on IRC but I liked your talk about your vision of kde ... and I'm realy impressed on how it evoluated ... really the best desktop available to date and its getting even better ;)
<sebas> glad it resonates :)
<delight> just for the record it was ubucon 2007 in Krefeld but thats ok ;) ... I came across a nice article on the web the other day and i was impressed of the work the OpenSuse ppl invested into integrating firefox nicely ... even if its not for me no Suse fan ... I think thats something  that would be really great in the kubuntu distribution ... maybe for karmic+1 http://linuxcrunch.com/content/opensuse-112-perfect-kde-distribution
<delight> point 8- KDE/Firefox integration
<Riddell> delight: I think debfx had packages of that in his PPA
<seaLne> since yesterdays updates kdm dosen't start on boot, i just get the first part of the kde startup splash (pic of disk) and it dosen't do anything after that (a manual restart of kdm fixes it but needed on each boot) i remember this occured a while back but was then fixed, can anyone remember what was causing it i can't seem to find the bug #
<Riddell> seaLne: the image with the disk is ksplashx which should get killed when kdm starts, or you should be able to just click on it to make it go away?
<seaLne> just updating another machine to see if it does it, and it doesn't hmm
<JontheEchidna> anybody wanna take care of bug 460984?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460984 in language-pack-kde-nl "KMail Dutch: translator's e-mail in application" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460984
<seaLne> Riddell: hmm just rebooted the laptop that was having the problem and it booted fine this time, was around 7th oct that i had the problem before for a few days, weird
<ScottK> Do we have the draft release notes up somewhere?
<seele> ScottK: are you going to Fudruckers saturday for MD loco?
<Riddell> ScottK: claydoh said he as working on the announcement last night but got called away and will start again this afternoon
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I got some stuff for agateau to add.
<ScottK> seele: Not sure yet.  Elizabeth has ballet starting at 1 and Victoria (the 18 year old) is home from school with a fever today, so who knows what the weekend will bring.
<seele> ScottK: kk let me know
<agateau> ScottK: I already added some pics to the announcement
<ScottK> agateau: Ah.   Good to know.  I want to make sure we get it right for the final.
<agateau> ScottK: I would like to create a separate wiki page to explain how to configure indicator support in KDE apps,
<ScottK> agateau: I think that's a good idea.
<agateau> ScottK: any idea what the best place for this would be?
<ScottK> agateau: No, I suck a wiki namespace.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, I'm going to improvise then :)
<ScottK> w.k.o/Kubuntu/KarmicConfigureIndicator maybe
<ScottK> agateau: ^^
<agateau> ScottK: sounds good, thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd like to rewrite the Netbook wiki page today to make it user focused if that makes sense
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Please.
<Riddell> ScottK: and we should ponder about a Dot story too
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK> I had a minion that promised some docs on the wiki.  He seems to have vanished unfortunately.
<mcas> hi
<mcas> is anyone testing kubuntu desktop i386 entire disk?
<mcas> ok i'll do it now
<Riddell> mcas: yes please
<mcas> thx
<mcas> Riddell: should i start the live session and click install or can i use "installation" from the boot menu
<Riddell> mcas: do a full live session if you can
<Riddell> I'll do the install only option
<mcas> k
<mcas> i think i can do some more tests after this
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell: Wiki page about Message Indicator: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<agateau> If you want to proof-read
<agateau> (was a bit too lazy to add screenshot for all apps...)
<seele> agateau: do you know if there is any mechanism set up to gather feedback regarding notifications?
<agateau> seele: not that I know of :/
<ScottK> agateau: Do you have a moment for a gwenview question?
<agateau> ScottK: about to enter the daily phone call :/
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> ScottK: will ping you back
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.
 * mcas takes kubuntu desktop i386 manual partitioning 
<Sput> agateau: do you have a status update for a libindicate-qt that doesn't depend on gtk?
<agateau> Sput: no :/
<Sput> k
<ScottK> agateau: Maybe a good question for the phone call?
<agateau> ScottK: i am afraid not
<ScottK> Oh well.
<agateau> but do ping dbarth or tedg about this
<ScottK> davidbarth: Ping ^^^
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> dpm: Quassel just switched (in git for their next release) from Qt ts files to gettext for translations.  Once Lucid is open and I've uploaded a quassel that provides po files, is there a way we can get them into Launchpad early so translators can get an early shot at it?
<agateau> ScottK: he is in the same phone call as me atm :)
<ScottK> Maybe he multi-tasks
<seele> ScottK: just got confirmation from Justin about Fudruckers, but I think we'll be there closer to 1.. you should stop by after you drop Elizabeth off at ballet
<ScottK> seele: OK.  We'll see how that goes.
<markey> anyone know some guy called Chipzz?
<markey> ok the guy is just a random idiot
<markey> not an ubuntu developer, thank $god
<Tm_T> markey: nownow...
<markey> no worth my time
<markey> not
<markey> 1995 called, it wants its IdiotZZ back
<markey> :)
<Tm_T> markey: please, that's not helping
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: jockey is a KDE app, just not an official KDE app
<JontheEchidna> it's been like that for the KDE apps we've made since the beginning
<davidbarth> agateau: now, that we're finished with this call, do you have any hints about the bug?
<agateau> davidbarth: the plasma bug you mentioned?
<agateau> davidbarth: difficult to tell with that few information, I asked the reporter to add which application was closed
<EagleScreen> update-notifier -d and -u are crashing with seg fault
<EagleScreen> in jaunty
<EagleScreen> sorry, update-notifier-kde -d and -u
<EagleScreen> tomorrow 9.10 is released and update-notifier-kde in 9.04 is crashing
<EagleScreen> why have you chnaged kaffeine by dragon in the last hour for karmic?
<yuriy> last hour? wasn't that done a couple weeks ago?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: It was done just around the beta time.
<ScottK> Kaffeine is still in main and supported, just not installed by default.
<EagleScreen> i am curious, why dragon in place of kaffeine?
<debfx> really strange: when I boot with nomodeset, the brightness keys are handled just fine without powerdevil ...
<Riddell> ScottK: do we want netbook edition linked from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download in place of Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds good to me.
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: quality concerns, it's still in prereleases
<JontheEchidna> dragon is known to be stable and do what it does well
<smarter> JontheEchidna: Is it just me or does it still starts with a ridiculously small window from time to time?
<JontheEchidna> I've not had that happen to me for a while
<JontheEchidna> and I have been watching Doctor Who with it since Monday :x
 * JontheEchidna can't wait for the November special
<Riddell> there's a special in November?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, "Waters of Mars"
<Riddell> maybe I should have renewed my tv licence after all
<davmor2> Riddell: surely that is what the t'interweb is for
<Riddell> davmor2: ah I see you took notice of what I always said to you when you claimed that a cable tv connection is a necessity :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: did you see that discussion in #u-devel about the open files limitation? we strongly suspect that being the problem of quite a few KDE apps crashes, and in Amarok
<Mamarok> basically all apps that use a database can be affected by that
<Riddell> ScottK: how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<Mamarok> when is that exact release time tomorrow? I have the /topic for #kubuntu ready
<Riddell> Mamarok: did briefly see the open files limitation discussion, it's not something I was even aware of existing
<Riddell> Mamarok: they usually don't give a time to allow for any flexibility they might need, but it tends to be midday UTC
<Mamarok> neither was I, it's markey who found out
<Mamarok> ok, so I can push that /topic when it's time :)
<Mamarok> and he has a fix for it, and since it's in the system I added that comment in one of the 20+ bugs that seem to be open for that problem
<Mamarok> but apprently keybuk prefers to stay in the nineties :(
<markey> Riddell: I think it would make sense to change the defaults for kubuntu, either to 4096 or 16384. this only requires adding two lines to /etc/security/limits.conf
<markey> for the user however it's hard to change this
<markey> most don't even know what has bitten them
<Riddell> markey: it's not really something kubuntu can change without the rest of ubuntu doing it, we can try and convince them at UDS of course
<markey> personally I don't care if gnomes crashes or not, they can set it to 16 for all I care
<markey> "640kb should be enough for anybody"...
<markey> otoh, gnome users also run kde applications, and thus it might affect us anyway
<markey> so yes, changing it for all of ubuntu would be better
<Riddell> markey: isn't keybuk's argument that this is only a soft limit and applications can ignore it if they want to?
<markey> see, that's the same argument as Ted Tso had with Ext4: "Your apps are buggy. Rewrite them all."
<markey> as it turned out, this attitude wasn't really so good
<markey> Torvalds set him right
<Mamarok> markey: and as soon as they use strigi or something similar they will run into problems
<Mamarok> since there is a strigi frontend for Gnome
<Mamarok> Riddell: the problem is that many apps run into that problem, not only Amarok, and its easier to fix in the system than rewrite many apps
<markey> myself, I couldn't even build Qt without increasing the limit
<Mamarok> even cron has the problem, so not even desktop related
<markey> I think that's pretty good evidence that it's not adequate any more
<ScottK> Riddell: Re: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook - Yes.  Very nice.  Thanks.
<Riddell> maco: ^^
<maco> Riddell: thanks!
<ScottK> maco: You did that?
<Riddell> she requested it
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> maco: Good idea.
<maco> im writing a "hey! check out karmic! its cool!" blog post for geeksaresexy.net
<maco> and kne only had a "here's the developer roadmap" page
<markey> :)
<markey> Karmic really is good
 * markey enjoys it
<Riddell> thanks markey :)
<markey> oh btw, today I heard from a user that it crashed while upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<markey> Mamarok also had a crash issue with the installer, iirc
<Riddell> advice on that is always "send us the logs" /var/log/syslog , /var/log/dist-upgrade and /var/log/installer
<dpm> ScottK, sorry for the delay in replying, I was busy with some other stuff and then had a call. Re: Quassel upload, if the package generates a pot file on build, it will be imported as soon as you upload it. Being the first time it is imported, we'll need to do a one time review. We'll see it on the imports queue and act on it, but just to make sure, simply ping me when you upload it and I can then have a look at it straight away
<Mamarok> yep, Karmic is great, love it, very fast
<ScottK> dpm: OK.  Thanks.
<Mamarok> but I still have X server issues with my Radeon card, hope we soon get the latest Radeon drivers, those seem to be perfect now, 3D and all
<Mamarok> the fglrx driver is suboptimal
<Riddell> ScottK: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/ currently says we have a "Netbook live CD", which seems confusing since netbooks don't have CDs.  Does "Netbook live USB Image" seem less confusing?
<ScottK> Riddell: It does.
<ScottK> IIRC I asked slangasek about changing that and it was non-trivial, but I may misremember.
<markey> I've heard the very latest Radeon drivers (from git) are excellent. apparently they solve all issues
<markey> might be worth offering a PPA for that
<JontheEchidna> hrm, new rekonq prerelease is looking pretty interesting
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: and comes with a handy PPA :)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, it does
 * JontheEchidna terminates local build
<jussi01> where?
 * jussi01 wants...
<JontheEchidna> ppa:f4l3/ppa
<jussi01> huh?
<JontheEchidna> add to software-properties-kde, will grab all the gpg infos
<JontheEchidna> pretty sweet
<Riddell> daily packages too
<jussi01> nice
<JontheEchidna> might be worth considering for 10.04 since it has KDE integration, and the same rendering capabilities as arora
<Riddell> seems to be missing a menu bar
<JontheEchidna> apparenlty it's intentional
<Riddell> and not entirely daft, but probably screws over accessibility
<JontheEchidna> whoa, sweet plasma-esque theming for the homepage
<JontheEchidna> looks sorta like the empty-tab page for chrome
<Mamarok> hm, we seem to run again into sound trouble because of pulseaudio, see #kubuntu
<Riddell> I can't work out how to get back to that start page
<jussi01> pulse is of the devil.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: opening a new tab should do it
<Riddell> aah
<Mamarok> jussi01: the problem is that is is not configured for use with KDE and screws up everything, and I really have better things to do than debug users who installed that stuff, unless they really pay me for, and even then, I would probably only do this when starving, which I am still very far away
<JontheEchidna> rekonq's config dialog seems to be unecessaryily using a tree view, blegh
<jussi01> Mamarok: I repeat, pulse is of the devil.
<JontheEchidna> setFaceType(KPageDialog::Tree); <- eww
<Mamarok> nah, it's just horribly bad code and badly configured if not configured at all and the dev is a self-conscious arrogant a******
<Mamarok> I know, I met that chap in Gran Canaria, really not recommendable
<Mamarok> I mean, if on every release we have the same problem again and again it is getting really annoying
<JontheEchidna> it's not like we can stop gnome from using it, which is where the problems come from
<davmor2> hey Mamarok did you make it :P
<ScottK> I don't have it, but it's on the kid's computer due to some educational thing I installed.  I can't say there have been any problems.
<Mamarok> davmor2: make it? you mean reporting that bug?
<davmor2> no pulse :D
<davmor2> Mamarok: just being sarky
<Mamarok> davmor2: well, I avoid it like a bad disease or a smelly dog, indeed
<davmor2> Mamarok: I find it's much better than it was.  But then I've never really had any major issues with it like some have
<Mamarok> well, apparently it is still the same old badly configured stuff, see #kubuntu
<Mamarok> I am sick of it, really, I have spent all the time when people started with Jaunty debugging broken sound because of that, it is a PITA, there I said that bad word
<davmor2> Mamarok: no the bad word of the day is respin
<JontheEchidna> aah, much better: http://imagebin.ca/view/rdEMSnjf.html
<Mamarok> davmor2: Bespin you mean?
<Mamarok> never ever mentoin that in the amarok channel they might as well kill you
<Mamarok> mention*
<davmor2> Mamarok: No respin the thing they do to the iso's I'm trying to test
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you just couldn't help coding could you?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd wish they'd capitalize things too, sorta unprofessional looking with rekonq all lowercase
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I presume the tiny URL bar is a bug
<JontheEchidna> tiny url bar?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: using the daily one I have a url bar only a few cm long and lots of space on the right of the toolbar
<JontheEchidna> I'm not seeing that bug. Maybe I'm lucky
<markey> pulse is of the devil indeed. or more precise: of juicy-lipped poettering
<markey> thank your canonical bosses for playing his game
<JontheEchidna> If rekonq had adblock and awesomebar... <3
<markey> Chromium Daily build rock, but I guess you've already tried them
<JontheEchidna> ya, I like Chromium very much
<markey> it's the first new browser that got me excited in about 10 years
<markey> a breeze to use
<JontheEchidna> if the fonts weren't so... GTK.. I'd be totally, totally in love
<markey> yes, but the font issue is being fixed (partly fixed already)
<markey> and GTK.. yeah, agreed
<markey> too bad
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I noticed a bit of improvement in the fonts recently
<JontheEchidna> still a bit spindly and not as nice as my Qt font setup
<rgreening> Riddell: any reason we do not enable google gadget support in kde workspace?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: google-gadgets fails MIR for not having a stable API :(
<ScottK> rgreening: It's in Universe
<Riddell> as they say
<rgreening> hmm... oh, so the deps for it are in universe, which is why... ah. ok
<rgreening> I was reading this.... http://maketecheasier.com/integrate-google-gadgets-with-plasma-in-kubuntu/2009/05/18
<rgreening> ad was curious.
<rgreening> s/ad/and
<ScottK> It should just take a rebuild
<rgreening> cause it was available since kde 4.2
<rgreening> oh well...
<Riddell> I briefly looked into making it a separate package but didn't manage
<Riddell> it's probably do-able though
 * Riddell hopes claydoh turns up soon
<rgreening> Riddell: can you add for Lucid as a todo. someone will tackle it then
<ScottK> Probably less imporant than Samba GUI/integration.
<JontheEchidna> one could always use google gadgets apart from plasma
<rgreening> the integration blows outside plasma
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> (or so I hear)
 * JontheEchidna has never tried
<rgreening> google calander plasma applet crashes plasma here...
<rgreening> anyone else can confimr?
<JontheEchidna> just add it?
<rgreening> yeah. just adding crashes it
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm)
<rgreening> strange
<JontheEchidna> does plasma-desktop go down hard, or does the applet itself just throw a python error?
<rgreening> hard and wet
 * rgreening thinks that was prob too much
<rgreening> haha
<Sime> does pulseaudio work yet?
<JontheEchidna> strange, scripted applets shouldn't make plasma crash unless it's a libplasma bug or some other nastiness occurs
<davmor2> rgreening: do you need to integrate google gadgets don't you have enough of your own to play with :P
<ScottK> Crash is always a bug.
<rgreening> its probably something messed up on my system
<rgreening> I'll have to try on another
<Sime> I can imagine that there are times when a crashed applet can crash plasma too.
<markey> http://www.madcowchronicles.net/index.php/things-that-could-be-better-kubuntu-9-10/
<markey> (warning, the article is not very good)
<markey> just stumbled upon it with google alerts
<Tm_T> markey: bah, bit too much hate for my taste, there's some points perhaps but, meh
<markey> yep, it's not a great article
<rgreening> he's a kde3 lover, and not wanting to change...
<rgreening> thats all
 * Sput doesn't get why people like deprecated software
<Sime> Riddell: desktop upgrade last night was a bit rough; laptop upgrade went a lot smoother although the openchrome driver isn't work correctly(!)
<Quintasan> oh hi
<Riddell> Sime: what's openchrome?
<Sime> Riddell: VIA chip gfx driver.
<Riddell> oh, an obscure one
<Riddell> Sime: what happened with upgrade last night?
<Sime> Riddell: looked like a few network problems are first; then it work; then kdesudo crashed and froze the upgrader.
<Sime> Riddell: I killed the upgrader and told dpkg to configure all.
<Sime> Riddell: and then manually fixed grub.
<Riddell> claydoh!
<Riddell> how's the announce text going?
<ScottK> claydoh: Got a link?
 * ScottK wants to work on it.
<claydoh> ScottK: actually using a pencil and paper as I was away from the 'net, just getting the page set up atm
<ScottK> claydoh: How primative.  OK.  Ping me when ready please.
 * claydoh hates working at work instead of the important stuffs :)
<JontheEchidna> wow, lotta people in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> is not!
<JontheEchidna> http://jshaver.com/bin/kubuntu-910-review/
<a|wen> oh yeah, the channel is swarming
<JontheEchidna> nice photo guide
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: funny enough, a lot of people idle there and only start talking when somebody answers
<Mamarok> then suddenly you have 3 or 4 who want you to help at the same time
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Mamarok> claydoh: hi :)
<Mamarok> I have seen that your dear friend is back in the users ML...
<Mamarok> actually, our dear friend
<claydoh> Mamarok: hi i am finally popular after 43 years :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes, one post i approved
<claydoh> harmless, attempting to be helpful, but incorrectly
<a|wen> anyone know why we have been rebuilding i386 iso's like madmen today?
<claydoh> Mamarok: no one seems to have responded or noticed him publicly
<Tm_T> claydoh: who?
<dtchen> a|wen: last-minute ubiquity update
<dtchen> a|wen: updates* rather
<claydoh> Tm_T: steven vollum
<Tm_T> claydoh: ah, erm
<dtchen> (thank goodness for zsync!)
<a|wen> dtchen: anything in particular to look for in that regard when testing?
 * a|wen still waits impatiently for i386 desktop
<dtchen> a|wen: well, ubiquity crashing or failing to complete; let me pull the bugs
<dtchen> a|wen: #462462, #462692
<a|wen> dtchen: thx ... so nothing in particular to keep an eye on as long as it finishes
<dtchen> a|wen: well, those are the ones I know of; there may be more critical cases
<a|wen> of course ... i'll keep my eyes open in general when testing
<claydoh> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Final/Kubuntu
<claydoh> ScottK: I seem to have , um, deleted an image KNE_u_i_300x175.jpeg
<Riddell> the first screenshot should be updated, that one still has the opensocial plasmoid and compositing is off
<Riddell> an image of something social from the start would be nice
<Riddell> the packagekit image is old too, it doesn't list the packages now
<yuriy> wow really drilling home the technical preview bit huh
<claydoh> Riddell: yeah, working on some of that
<yuriy> "Written by our very own elite Kubuntu developers, OpenOffice 3.1.1 introduces KDE integration" makse it sound like we wrote OO.o
<smarter> and it should be KDE4 integration, since previous versions had KDE3 integration
<slacker_nl> lol @ topic
<shtylman> ++ @ topic :)
<ScottK> Well shtylman brings the average up.  Compensates for my participation.
<shtylman> haha... we still love you ScottK ;p
<shtylman> why is it so hard to get a wired network connection logo right?
<dtchen> we're all barbies, duh
<yuriy> shtylman: indeed. this one is at least a little better than the disconnected one that was there before
<shtylman> true
<shtylman> this one looks like a popsicle
<shtylman> when the computer rebooted from the update ... I was like... oh...what is this new logo
<shtylman> sadly dissapointed when I discovered it was the network logo
<ScottK> Well it's still better than using the same icon as disconnected.
<JontheEchidna> yay, bug 458398 got fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458398 in usplash "usplash does not start in "pulsate" mode" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458398
<Riddell> claydoh: are you making any more changes or should I move it to kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> Riddell: Let me go throught it first, please.
<a|wen> isn't the correct language-packs supposed to be installed, when you choose them in the installer?
<ScottK> Riddell: The KNE image vanished and there's a "add image" comment further down.
<Riddell> I wasn't planning on just a copy+paste, I'd actually review it too :)
<Blizzz> has someone screenshots (in englisch) of user date input in the installer? Or know what the text on the radion buttons at the bottom is? I'm doing up German Wiki and it happens that the strings are too long
<Riddell> Blizzz: it asks if you want to use a password to login, login automatically or use a password to decrypt an encrypted home directory
<Riddell> those aren't the exact strings of course
<Riddell> Blizzz: but that sounds like a bad bug, please do report it
<Blizzz> Riddell: the meaning is enough, thanks. i will report it subsequently
<a|wen> Riddell: should language packs be installed by ubiquity (when choosing languages not on the cd) or is update-notifier-kde responsible for that post-install?
<ScottK> Riddell: I added some stuff on known issues.
<ScottK> Riddell: I also added a spot to link to the official Ubuntu release notes for other issues.
 * ScottK is done.
<Blizzz> Riddell: choosing the last option makes the home dir to be encrypted automatically, right?
<Riddell> a|wen: ubiquity should do that if there's an internet connection
<a|wen> Blizzz: yes
<Blizzz> a|wen: ty
<a|wen> Riddell: thx ... hmm, strange; didn't happen for danish, so trying some other language now
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-29
<Blizzz> bug 462993. dunno if the package is right, i hope so, if not, blame apport-bug :) my english is outrageous today....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462993 in ubiquity "German strings too long on user information in Kubuntu installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462993
<Riddell> yes that's right Blizzz
<ryanakca> Riddell: Did we get the "Released" banner done?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes http://imagebin.ca/view/stfVJw.html
<Riddell> and aren't you ment to be in recovery?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Oooh, shiny. I go in tomorrow.
<Riddell> New i386 DVDs up for testing! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20091028.2/
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 is amarok not playing MP3 on the live CD really a release bug?
<a|wen> does the gnome-equivalent media-player play mp3 files on the live-cd?
<Riddell> I couldn't say
<Riddell> but installing softare doesn't seem like something I'd want to do on a live CD
<Lex79> is there a draft releases notes somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Final/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Lex79: release notes or announcement?
<Lex79> I meant release notes
<JontheEchidna> oh, then not that link then :P
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Lex79> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> I would agree that the amarok/mp3 thingy really isn't a bug
<JontheEchidna> does amarok still ship with that sample ogg like it did in 1.x? As long as that played (if it exists) I'd be happy
<Riddell> I don't think it does
<JontheEchidna> a shame, I thought that was sorta neat when I first started using amarok
<a|wen> well mentioning that it is that way doesn't seem that bad ... but maybe it should mention that it is intentional
<JontheEchidna> But then it's up there with serious issues on the release notes for eternity, hrm..
<ScottK> What package do I need so that firefox knows about mimetypes and opens files with the correct application?
<a|wen> hmm, bug 463000 ... really hope that it doesn't affect more languages; but can't figure out what goes wrong here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463000 in ubiquity "[kubuntu] Danish language packs not installed during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463000
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: firefox-gnome-support
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
 * ScottK ssh's into the kid's box to put that back.
<ScottK> Sure enough.  Got removed somehow on the upgrade.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did it have a different name in Jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe so, apachelogger may know more about such things
 * ScottK greps logs some more
<ScottK> Weird.  No sign in the logs of it being there before, but I know it was because the mime stuff worked.  Oh well.
<bbigras> Someone else has problem using the flash 10 alpha 64 bit with Firefox? It makes Firefox crash
<a|wen> can't get to the download link for kubuntu netbook on the iso tracker ... should i just guess my way to the link, or is there something wrong here?
<ScottK> a|wen: Go from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> That hasn't worked the whole cycle.
<a|wen> ahh, then no need to worry .. thx!
<Riddell> morning vorian, are all the children on your facebook photo yours?
 * ScottK isn't quite sure how to interpret that question?
<Riddell> there's just rather a lot of them
<MsMaco> installing to a USB hard disk is supported, right?
<ScottK> Ah.
<MsMaco> because if so, i have to mark this testcase as fail
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release done for me, do check it over people with access
<Riddell> I'm going to bed, should I fail to get up in time for release please phone me (jriddell.org/contact.html)
<MsMaco> ScottK: ?
<vorian> Riddell: yeah!
<ScottK> My response was to Riddell's clarification.
<vorian> they sure are
<ScottK> vorian: Link me
<vorian> uno momneto
<MsMaco> ScottK: i know. im wondering if you know if USB disks are supported
 * vorian just unpacked and set up his computer!!!
<MsMaco> er...i know you were talking to Riddell
<ScottK> I would imagine so, but I don't know for sure.
<vorian> ScottK: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=36950&l=ad525127b6&id=100000325406753
<MsMaco> drat. apparntly burned 2 ubuntu dvds instead of 1 ubu and 1 kubu
<ScottK> Nice.  5 is a lot.
 * ScottK thinks 3 is a lot.
 * vorian thinks 1 is a lot
<ScottK> I'm not sure 3 to 5 makes much difference.  You're already outnumbered at that point.
<vorian> yup
<vorian> it never really got any harder past 3
<vorian> just more expensive
<MsMaco> mum wanted 6
<MsMaco> then she had twins ;)
<vorian> haha
<ScottK> Riddell: I reviewed it and I say it's good.
<ScottK> Now I know why vorian moved somewhere with a much higher population density of large predatory mammals.
<vorian> there are a lot of snow flakes
<MsMaco> bait?
<vorian> and Elk
<vorian> we have a geiser that goes off every hour on the hour, it's kind of neet
 * MsMaco just reseated the hard drive...see if that does anything
<MsMaco> oh yay!
<dtchen> MsMaco has broken hardware.
<dtchen> meaning, she breaks hardware, and she owns broken hardware.
<MsMaco> :P
<MsMaco> apparently the disk & the umm...is controller the word for the thing the disk plugs into?....were not fully & happily united
<dtchen> well, it's not the door to the ladies' room as you eloquently put it in the dclug e-mail
<MsMaco> *sigh*
<MsMaco> its not hard to figure out what i meant!
<MsMaco> obviously i meant the door the people need to go through, which happens to be next to the ladies, would be open
 * ScottK notes MsMaco excels at conversation stopping.
<vorian> noted
<vorian> ok, so I'm all set for lucid
<vorian> i even got me a netbook
 * vorian is tres excited
<ScottK> Oh my.
<ScottK> I read MsMaco's innuendo, go off an look at something else and come back and what's the first thing I read, "vorian is tres excited".
<vorian> ScottK: things look like they are returning to normal again then :)
<ScottK> vorian: What netbook did you get?
<vorian> er. an Acer one
<bbigras> What do you do when a game crash and your stuck in a lower resolution?
<vorian> It's pretty decent
<vorian> i got it for 250
<vorian> (no tax in montana)
<dtchen> bbigras: I open an x-terminal-emulator and use xrandr -s
<dtchen> very probably not an ideal resolution (no pun intended), but it WFM
<bbigras> dtchen: thanks. I went into system setting and played with the resolution but I'll try this next time
<dtchen> vorian: cool. Does sound work as expected on it [using 9.10]?
<vorian> dtchen: yep, sounds awesome
<dtchen> vorian: great
<vorian> yes, thank for your tireless work :)
<vorian> thanks, even
<dtchen> it's not just me, but yw
<ScottK> vorian: So far I've had to raise the volume of PCM on every install I've done.  After that it's been freat.
<ScottK> freat/great
<dtchen> hum.
<dtchen> that's definitely not supposed to happen, as we set PCM to 80% unconditionally on fresh installs
<maco> maybe 80% is too low for ScottK?
<ScottK> dtchen: They've all been at 0 so far, as recently as yesterday.
<maco> shiny
<dtchen> ScottK: if you can verify that they're 0% at kdm greeter, that might help me troubleshoot
<ScottK> dtchen: OK.  I have to do another install in the next couple of days (last step of redoing all the karmic boxen on ext3).  I'll see what I can do then.
<dtchen> ScottK: ok, much appreciated
 * ScottK has finished his pre-release propoganda: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/10/making_of_a_new_ubuntu_flavor.html
<kb9vqf> Hey, who's handing the release annoucement this time around?
 * kb9vqf has FINALLY finished his KDE3.5 images
<kb9vqf> :0
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> I have to get some sleep, but if anyone would be willing to add KDE3 to the release announcement the Wiki page is here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Mamarok> morning
<Mamarok> I have just seen that we still talk about getting free CDs from Shipit here: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Mamarok> this should be corrected
<debfx> ScottK: I know that some oxygen icons are missing in kde 4.2, wiping the icon cache worked
<debfx> ScottK: I think only actions/im*.png and actions/irc*.png are missing compared to what the karmic package installs
<apachelogger> ScottK: not renamed, no clue how it disappeared
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the firefox installer screenshot on the wiki release page needs to be updated
<apachelogger> now uses official icon
<apachelogger> also, the black thingy in the second knetworkmanager screenshot is somewhat unprofessional :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I doubt that you know christopher eberl
<apachelogger> though I suppose you should know if you know him :P
<apachelogger> he's a former class mate of mine
<apachelogger> Sput: shouldn't the away log thingy show messages I received while being away?
<Sput> apachelogger: not sure actually :) I never use it
<apachelogger> only shows nickserv messages here :D
<Sput> I think it's supposed to show highlighted messages?
<apachelogger> well, it doesn't
<apachelogger> at least not those that go beyond fetched messages per channel
<apachelogger> which is kinda PITA since I would have to fetch like a gazillion messages for a high volume channel like ubuntu-devel to catch a highlight that happened 2 days ago
<brot> F5 F5 F5 :)
<Sput> apachelogger: well, you *could* change your backlogfetcher such that it fetches all messages that were new since you last synced :)
<Riddell> morning, was something going to happen today?
<Tm_T> Riddell: not that I know, why?
<Riddell> I just have this idea that there must be a reason why I only had 6 hours sleep, but I can't remember what it was
<ScottK> Riddell: There was some discussion on #ubuntu-release a few hours ago about changing the OEM config release note.  I think they edited the wiki, but unless you did it already, it needs copied over to kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> Riddell: just make sure not to follow #ubuntu-release-party ... it's nuts
<Riddell> cashew nuts I hope, else it's not really Plasma
<neversfelde> is the release delayed? On kubuntu.org the banner shows 1 day until release.
<Riddell> yeah we're taking the Spanish approach to life, mañana
<Riddell> either that or we just don't have a banner for 0 days to go
<neversfelde> hehe
<Riddell> I managed to get my unread e-mails down to less than 3000 yesterday, so not far to go
<Riddell> ~identica dent nearly there! part in #ubuntu-release-party
<Riddell> hmm, no kubotu
<neversfelde> ScottK: do we need a backport request for quassel 0.5 final for 9.04. I have a little bit spare time and could write one?
<markey> can we have a Kubuntu party? :)
 * markey doesn't want to mix with Ubuntu people :p
<Mamarok> Riddell: so we should /part or go partying?
<Riddell> markey: we can have one right here, ideally I'd like to have #u-r-p full of dancing kubuntu types with everyone else sitting around quietly not sure how to fit in
<Riddell> Mamarok: party :)
<Mamarok> oh my, that channel is completely weird
<Mamarok> and crowded
<Mamarok> and apparently all the usual trolls are in, too
<markey> hehe
<Riddell> phew, that channel can make you a bit dizzy
<markey> so Riddell, what's your personal prediction for the future of Ubuntu: Will it stay with GNOME forever, or might there eventually be more emphasiz on KDE?
<markey> I suppose you know shuttleworth personally
<Riddell> markey: well that depends on the relative merits of the desktops.  right now gnome is boring but works well while KDE is interesting but has obvious gaps for users (poor network manager, printer config, web browser, bluetooth suppotr etc), so from a commercial view gnome wins
<Mamarok> yep, don't stare at the screen too long
<markey> this is true. however, GNOME 3.0 probably will have a hard time initially too
 * apachelogger drops out of lecture into release party channel 
<markey> and then there is Qt Everywhere
<Mamarok> 871 people there and counting
<markey> Qt is becoming very very popular of late
<Riddell> if KDE fills the gaps created by the KDE 4 transition then I think we'll start to see its takeup improve
<ulysses__> markey: some people said, that after Gnome 3.0 released, lot of people will choose Xfce, because it is similar to gnome
<Riddell> and then it'll make commercial sense for canonical to do more with Kubuntu (not to say the current support we get isn't notable)
<markey> ulysses__: I hightly doubt that XFCE would ever become signifact
<markey> highly*
<ulysses__> yeah, xfce is bloatware without interesting features:)
<Riddell> markey: as far as I can tell gnome 3.0 isn't going to do anything since the parts won't be ready in time, even gtk 3 is not going to be part of it, so it might just be an ABI change and nothing that users will notice
<markey> interesting
<markey> personally I think their biggest issue is GTK
<markey> it's a dead end
<markey> not so much the desktop itself
<markey> and then there is Mono, which is problematic imo
<ghostcube> woha release party is way to fast for me this morning
 * apachelogger aint got no coffee yet
<Mamarok> yeah, don't look at the screen all the time and disable the join and part warnings
<apachelogger> imagin that ... I went to an accounting lecture without coffee!
<Riddell> we just have to make more KDE people care about the boring stuff to fill in the gaps we have
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and you didn't start to snore?
<apachelogger> fortunately not
<apachelogger> there is like this really hot guy in that lecture
<Mamarok> and why do you have accounting letures? Didn't you learn that in college already?
<apachelogger> so I was busy checking him out :P
<Mamarok> oh, now I get it :)
<apachelogger> also, it is a mandatory lecture :S
 * apachelogger tunes in Bach
 * Riddell gets jelous of the hot guy
<Riddell> apachelogger: they let you play music in lecutres?!
<apachelogger> nah, lecture is over
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that said, informatics lecture starts in 15 minutes
 * apachelogger gets going or he will not get any coffee again
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> coffee prevents oxygen from getting to the brain anyway :P
<Mamarok> 952 now
<\sh> markey, depending on what nokia will do with Qt + Mobile ;)
 * \sh wants N900 + Qtified Desktop
<Mamarok> wow, 1000 people in that channel, and more are joining
<\sh> 993 right now ;)
<markey> \sh: it's coming. Maemo 6 will be Qt based
<Mamarok> \sh: you forget to count the ops
<markey> is why I said, Qt is becoming popular :)
<Mamarok> and the channel is muted right now for 5 minutes :)
<\sh> Mamarok, no...total means ops+others
<\sh> Mamarok, xchat here ;)
<markey> KDAB e.g. is growing so fast, it's uncanny
<markey> they do Qt consulting
<markey> Collabora too
<Mamarok> irssi
<\sh> markey, I know I know...commercially is Qt a better platform then GTK will ever be...because it can be sold with your closed source product...
 * ghostcube wants an nokia 900
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> but t-mobile doesnt get it till now
<ghostcube> grml
<\sh> markey, but as always with european products -> will those products win in other markets then europe...
<markey> I want one too, and I'll probably get it. though I won't pay for it :p
<ghostcube> :|
 * JontheEchidna is going to miss all the release activities :(
<JontheEchidna> happy karmic day though ")
<JontheEchidna> *:)
<ghostcube> :)
<markey> \sh: the N900, no. it's basically a transitional product. The N900+1 can make it big, with Maemo 6
<\sh> ghostcube, http://handyshop.simyo.de/handys/nokia-n900-schwarz.htm <- :)
<\sh> ghostcube, without a contract ;)
<markey> Nokia will eventually be using Maemo on all of their phones
<\sh> markey, I meant Qt as platform itself...not resulting products like mobiles or whatever
<ghostcube> iam already at t-mobile for 15 years now
<ghostcube> :D
<JontheEchidna> l8r
<\sh> ghostcube, time to change
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> i will stay
<ghostcube> good priced contract
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> and even symo has only pre ordering
<apachelogger> it is incredible how long it takes the lecturer to get started :D
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> no questions, no nothing, lecture over
<Riddell> tsk, students of today, wasn't like that in my day, our lectures lasted more than 20 minutes
<apachelogger> well, technically we are supposed to watch recodings of the lecture from previous years and then ask questions in the actual lecture, but since only me and 3 other people even showed up ...
<Riddell> recordings of lectures?  slight lazyness on the part of the lecturer I'd think
<apachelogger> well, he did 3 actual lectures :D
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> today is a demonstration
<apachelogger> at 1600, at which time I am going to learn about advanced memory management in C
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> is it out yet?
<neversfelde> what?
<neversfelde> #ubuntu-releasy-party is way to fast for me :)
<apachelogger> you are not alone
 * apachelogger prefers to topic hijack this channel anyway :P
<\sh> neversfelde, just don't look at it...it's only for jonos 1000+ users ,->
<neversfelde> hehe
 * apachelogger waits for update to finish so he can go home and take a shower
<apachelogger> and get coffee... oh my, coffee
<\sh> ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso hmmm...
<\sh> no rc in name
<\sh> looks like we get it going
<Riddell> mirrors are syncing
<Riddell> but keep it quiet no announce for another couple of hours yet
 * apachelogger checks university mirror
<apachelogger> woohoo
<apachelogger> update done
 * apachelogger goes home
<apachelogger> laters
<\sh> lucid is open already? ,->
<Riddell> hopefully not, I still need the time to get rid of my e-mail backlog
<\sh> karmic's just old news...
<Mamarok> \sh: could you please not heat up people in r-p? Not funny
<ulysses__> :)
<\sh> Mamarok, I hope they do read the invisible ,-) amrks
<\sh> s/amrks/marks/
<\sh> Sput, pingeling...when are you back in KA this evening?
<Sput> \sh: huh... 1815ish
<\sh> Sput, k...what about 18:30 18:45 la cage for a release party beer?
<\sh> Sput, tschampel is with us then :)
<Sput> unexpected, but sounds like fun
<\sh> Sput, as always...;)
<Sput> I can't do too long though, and need to go slow on the beer, as I have to catch a train at 6.30 tomorrow
<\sh> Sput, we neither :)
<Sput> \sh: but usually we don't manage it :)
<\sh> Sput, my madame would kill me when I'm coming home late
<Sput> this time I must though, because I can't miss that train or I'm screwed
<\sh> Sput, november we will be back in FFM..so time for another round of "just get some lunch and go back to work" ,-)
<Sput> mh, also I need to go home first, and start my laundry, so it's gonna be more like 1845 for me as well
<Sput> oh, that would be great
<\sh> Sput, cool :)
<Sput> preferably with tschampl's sister again :)
<\sh> Sput, meeting point in front of la cage :)
<\sh> Sput, we can try to manage that especially for you :)
<Sput> ok
<Sput> hehe :)
<Sput> she wanted to come to KA!
<Sput> we still need to have that karaoke night
<\sh> Sput, sure :) wait...lemme ask
<\sh> Sput, tschampel bytes his lips
<Sput> typical :P
<ScottK> neversfelde: There is a bug for quassel backport already.  I've got it about ready for testing
<Sput> \o/
<neversfelde> ScottK: k, didn't find it
<agateau> ScottK: forgot to ping you back yesterday,
<agateau> ScottK: here I come :)
<ScottK> agateau: I ran into a problem over the weekend with gwenview on my wife's computer (Jaunty with KDE 4.2.4)
<ScottK> She rotated a picture and hit save.  The next time she opened it again, it was not rotated.
<ScottK> We tried to save as a new name and that worked.
<ScottK> agateau: Is that a known issue (hopefully fixed in 4,3)?
<agateau> ScottK: never heard of this bug
<agateau> ScottK: is it reproducible?
<ScottK> agateau: It is on her computer with different images.  I didn't try it elsewhere
<agateau> ScottK: did you check the file were not read only?
<agateau> (got to ask this one, sorry if it sounds stupid)
<ScottK> agateau: I did not.  I will check that.  I'd have expected an error from gwneview if t couldn't save.
<agateau> ScottK: yes, I would expect this as well
<ScottK> No, not stupid at all.  We were in a hurry to get something emailed out, so I just did what made it work.
<ScottK> I'll check that and do a bit more investigating then.
<agateau> ScottK: ok thanks
 * ScottK joins #ubuntu-release-party and is glad for the opt out ability in quassel's chat monitor
<apachelogger> beethoven!
 * apachelogger diggs through
<apachelogger> symphony no 5 allegro ... perfect track for current karmic heat :P
<neversfelde> our new dog is called Beethoven, don't ask why. As far as I know, he is to young to create music :)
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> blogger.com spam is annoying the sanity out of me
 * apachelogger wonders why google proofs uncapable of doing sane spam protection there 
<apachelogger> Riddell: who is in charge of the final wiki page?
<kb9vqf> I have to run to work, but if anyone would be willing to add KDE3 to the release announcement the Wiki page is here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic :)
<apachelogger> if only I knew whom to delegate this to :D
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: I am wondering why the installer does have the ubuntu icon and not the kubuntu one
<kb9vqf> apachelogger: Because I use the GTK Ubiquity system
<ScottK> Blogger, I can't help you, but I think Riddell has the release announcement in close control at this point.
 * kb9vqf wishes he didn't have to, but that's the only non-KDE item on the CD
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: still I would think the icon should be Kubuntish :P
<apachelogger> gtk or not
<kb9vqf> I suppose
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: add $iconname to some core package installing to crystalsvg
<apachelogger> that should override the ubuntu icon from hicolor icon theme
<apachelogger> ScottK: so Riddell must be delegated to update the screenshots and add KDE 3 to the announcement
<kb9vqf> thanks! :)
<Riddell> update screenshots?
<Riddell> kb9vqf: KNetworkManager from KDE 3 is maintained?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kfi is now using the offical icon and the blackt thingy in the second knm snapshot looks unprofessional
<apachelogger> + one pic seems to be missing completely
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Yes, by me! :)
<apachelogger> kcm-gtk2.png
<kb9vqf> Works great now
<Riddell> kb9vqf: impressive
<kb9vqf> Thanks!
<kb9vqf> It was a lot of work
 * kb9vqf leaves for the office; will try to be back on in a couple of hours
<jjesse> mmmm 500k/sec on my torrents of karmic :)
 * Riddell holds breath
 * rgreening pokes Riddell in the ribs
<jussi01> jjesse: thatrs a bit slow, no?
 * jussi01 hugs his 24/2 connection...
<jussi01> :P
<jjesse> oooo downloads are done :)
<Riddell> I fear I may be causing confusion in #u-r-p
<yuriy> heh. slashdot says it's out with two tags notyet noyet
<ulysses__> :D
 * ulysses__ waiting for dist-upgrade, but update-notifier said, there isn't any upgrade
<Riddell> that'll be because http://changeslogs.ubuntu.com is down
<neversfelde> the banner is broken with Firefox, Arora and Konqui are working
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's up in firefox?  looks ok here
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<ulysses__> wow, the banner is phantastic:)
<apachelogger> banner?
<apachelogger> what banner?
<ulysses__> kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> oh we haz sexy banner
<apachelogger> sweet
<Riddell> hmm, I'm afraid I don't know why firefox is putting the banner in a funny place
<Riddell> the stylesheets at that point are fairly multilayered
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> doesn't look shiny as kde looks...;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: didnt we decide to not ship kopete-facebook on the cd?
<Riddell> we don't, did it creap back onto the announcement?
<apachelogger> Riddell: aye
 * Riddell clarifies
<apachelogger> lecture begins
<neversfelde> Riddell: cleared the cache and cannot test it anymore, because kubuntu.org is not reachable :)
<jjesse> it works for me
<ghostcube> hmm why are we faster than ubuntu :P
<Riddell> because we're cooler
<ghostcube> 100 points
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> but the crucial download links will appear at the same time
<ulysses__> Kubuntu rocks, Ubuntu not:)
<ghostcube> i know heh :) but looks good
<neversfelde> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/PaICDaCZ.html
<a|wen> yeah kubuntu.org is painfully slow, eh not responding, atm
<neversfelde> problem only exists on the small screen of this netbook
<ulysses__> works for me
<neversfelde> on my desktop everything is ok
<ulysses__> neversfelde: same error for me, I have a Lenovo laptop with 1366x768 (Firefox 3.5.3)
<michaelforrest> whoever's done the kubuntu.org homepage: there are two L's in 'finally'.
<a|wen> neversfelde: which version of firefox ... seems to work fine here on 3.5.3
<neversfelde> yes, lenovo ideapad s12 here
<Riddell> michaelforrest: doh!
<neversfelde> a|wen: 3.5.3 too
<Riddell> who knows how to use krita?
<ulysses__> Lenovo Ideapad (?) G550L
<a|wen> Riddell: don't we have it as an svg or something?
<neversfelde> I konw that someone should package koffice rc :)
<neversfelde> is someone doing it atm?
<Riddell> a|wen: no that's all we have
<neversfelde> I have my desktop back and could try it
<Riddell> neversfelde: nobody is onto it yet
<neversfelde> ok, I'll start this evening
<Riddell> thanks
 * a|wen gives fixing the banner a shot
<neversfelde> I hope launchpad will be there :)
 * MsMaco hugs everybody
<MsMaco> thank you all for everything you did to make kubuntu karmic AWESOME
<Riddell> are we there yet?
<Riddell> ooh
<ulysses__> is it out?:)
<Riddell> I could tell you if kubuntu.org would load :)
<MsMaco> people in u-r-p say kubuntu is out
<MsMaco> wgrant says k/x/edu websites are all updated
<yuriy> \o/ \o/   \o/
<Mamarok> lefty changed the topic, yes
<Riddell> and I still can't see our download page to check it's updated properly
<Riddell> ooh ooh ooh!
<Riddell> Mamarok: go go on /topic
<Riddell> yay!
<Mamarok> done
 * Riddell dances
<neversfelde> banner works in firefox now
<yuriy> uhoh the download page offers a KNE 64-bit. there is no such thing right?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't know what I did, but I fixed it :)
<neversfelde> rofl
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking developers |https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 9.10 Released
<neversfelde> now banner is borked again, weird
 * neversfelde switches to arora :)
<Riddell> well done everyone!
<yuriy> congrats everyone!!
<Mamarok> congrats everyone, great work!
<Riddell> well done Mamarok for rocking user support even when faced with pulseaudio
<Riddell> well done yuriy one openoffice icons and userconfig
<ulysses__> thanks to every developer
<Riddell> well done neversfelde on packaging the beast that is koffice
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: :) it is really a beast
<Riddell> well done ScottK on that whole netbook idea and keeping universe in shape
<jjesse> yay great job guys
<Riddell> well done MsMaco on papercuts
<Mamarok> thx all the devs for their great work facing all odds :)
<Mamarok> and well done Riddell !!!
<Riddell> well done on ninja kicking a|wen
<Mamarok> for keeping that all toghether and providing Irn Bru ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I think it was a good release for everyone.
 * \sh needs some strong alcoholic drinks now...today is really not a good day...
<\sh> minus the ubuntu release...
<a|wen> well done everyone! karmic is rocking!
<ulysses__> FINALY
<\sh> server without UTC time from another department, power outage of one datacenter, stupid configured and scaled nagios remote cluster
<ulysses__> update-notifier-kde -u works:)
<Riddell> Nightrose: you should be able to go on that story if you're about
<Riddell> ulysses__: let us know of any issues with the upgrade
<jjesse> wowo sounds like a terrible day \sh
<yuriy> thanks Riddell :)
<ulysses__> Riddell: ok, I hope there won't be any problem
<Riddell> jjesse: are you still doing the official ubuntu book?
<\sh> jjesse, I just forgot the people from support who are thinking that OPS is sitting bored on their a**es
<jjesse> Riddell yes i am
<jjesse> last time i checked :)
<jjesse> got some work for me?
<Riddell> no just checking, well done on that jjesse :)
<jjesse> hah thanks :)
<\sh> official ubuntu book?
<jjesse> yeah 4th edition i think is the latest one
<Riddell> and of course well done to apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, vorian, shtylman and everyone else who is away working or sleeping or eating during out moment of triumph
<\sh> jjesse, oh this book...sadly I don't own an ubuntu book or an ubuntu t-shirt...I'm a bad ubuntu fanboy ;)
<jjesse> \sh bummer :)
<Riddell> debfx: well done to you too, next time don't wait until the last two weeks to make your contributions :)
 * \sh should do LPI-199 still...
<a|wen> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/R-lElO.html
<ulysses__> 16 packages will be removed, 189 new packages will be installed, 785 will be upgraded. Nedd to download 817M.
<ulysses__> about 1 hour 38 minutes
<Riddell> I hear some mirros are busy, it may take longer
<a|wen> busy might very well be an understatement
<ulysses__> I use de.archive.ubuntu.com
<yuriy> dl done \o/ now seeding
<\sh> Riddell, where are the bandwidth stats ? they were online somewhere, right?
<ulysses__> 110-130 kB/s, it is the maximum
<Riddell> \sh: they're not online
<\sh> Riddell, right, I think maswan gave some last time from .se mirror
<Riddell> sometimes sysadmins tell us but they're probably busy rewiring london's internet exchanges now
<Riddell> hah, two e-mails already about spelling error in abnner
 * Riddell wonders where agateau is at our moment of triumph
<agateau> Riddell: @phone :)
<Riddell> no break for you guys :)  well done on fd.o notifications, MI, networkmanager fixes and generally putting up with us kubuntu developers bossing you around :)
<Riddell> torrent running along nicely, maybe I should get out of bed and have a shower
<ulysses__> can't wait for the upgrade
<mcas> hiho
<Riddell> hi mcas, thanks for your ISO testing
<mcas> yw
<a|wen_> gah, crappy radeon locking up my system
<debfx> Riddell: I would have, but I only recently got my laptop
<Riddell> \sh: http://home.samfundet.no/~sandsmark/ubuntu-release.png
<\sh> Riddell, cool thx :)
 * rgreening wants a 64bit netbook :)
 * ulysses__ wants a faster internet:(
 * Riddell wonders how http://identi.ca/kubuntunews works
<ulysses__> oh, i should subscribe to this:)
 * smarter doesn't understand why people would use microblogging to fake RSS feeds
<cmvo> Riddell and all: Thanks for another release of Kubuntu!
<ulysses__> less an hour downloading left
<_kb9vqf> I'm back :)
<Riddell> hi kb9vqf
<Riddell> thanks cmvo
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the reminder about microblogging.  kubuntunetbook has now remembered to mention the release.
<Riddell> don't forget real blogging too
 * _kb9vqf thanks Riddell for the KDE3 note in the release announcment
<Lex79> congratulations to everyone :)
 * Riddell high fives Lex79 
<_kb9vqf> KDE4 is getting quite a bit better as of late
<_kb9vqf> Good job!
<Riddell> kb9vqf: give us more than 5 minutes notice next time :)
<_kb9vqf> :)
<_kb9vqf> I actully had two disks go out on my server
<Riddell> kb9vqf: we'll put you out of business yet!
<ScottK> Riddell: He did come by last night while you were sleeping.  I guess you didn't get the highlight.
<_kb9vqf> That's when I got my systems back up...two days of downtime *shudders*
 * _kb9vqf wonders why Murphy hangs around release day
<ScottK> _kb9vqf: Murphy is always around.
<_kb9vqf> Just moreso around important dates it would seem
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we released?
 * apachelogger hugs everyone
<ulysses__> :)
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> how comes I am only ranked 1093 on ohloh -.-
<yuriy> ack the logo overlaps "Home" on the website
<ulysses__> on the homepage it works well, but on the subpages it overlaps
<ulysses__> eh, now it overlaps the "Home" on kubuntu.org also --
<txwikinger> \o/ for the release
<jrdnyquist> root
<jrdnyquist> oops
<ScottK> shtylman and yuriy: I uninstalled OOo KDE for troubleshooting and so I got a good look at what your work saved us from.  Thank you again.
<apachelogger> function pointers
<apachelogger> sick, just sick
<Mamarok> Riddell: nice pic, btw, one can see the logo on the helmet quite well now :)
<Riddell> phew, glad it doesn't just look like a vanity picture
<Riddell> folks: we have the top two slots on planet ubuntu now, let's make that the top 10 slots!
<Riddell> go and blog!
 * ulysses__ isn't on the planet
<ulysses__> downloading finished, now the upgrade begins
 * agateau is not on the planet as well :/
 * mcas is not blogging 
<Riddell> agateau: we need to get you into kubuntu membership.  but you can put it on planet kde at least
<jjesse> agateau is not a member of kubuntu?
<agateau> jjesse: not yet
<agateau> how do I join?
<smarter> agateau: usually there's a vote during a meeting
<agateau> smarter: ok
<smarter> I like the photo of the announcement ;) We should do something similar with every Kubuntu dev to promote our slogan "the distro with good looking developers" ;)
<ulysses__> :D
<jjesse> i just assumed he was am meber
<agateau> and what are the requirements to get accepted?
<ScottK> Once agateau is a member, he can vote for Kubuntu Council (who is who decides if his stuff gets in the distro).
<agateau> ScottK: mmm smells like conflict of interests
<agateau> but then I guess other members also tries to get their stuff in the distro?
<ScottK> agateau: It's the same requirements as for Ubuntu membership generally (and being a Kubuntu member makes you an Ubuntu member also), but focused around Kubuntu stuff.
 * smarter was going to link to the page about that on the wiki but apparently it's down
<smarter> I sure hope that Moore's law catches up with the increase in users
<ScottK> agateau: Yes, but perhaps with less controversy.
<agateau> ScottK: indeed,
<agateau> ScottK: well I could just abstain on voting for my own stuff
<ScottK> No need.  If you get made a member, you deserve the vote.
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> You'll just have to remember what hat you're wearing when you vote (Kubuntu, not Ayatana)
<ScottK> ;-)
<agateau> I am used to switching hats :)
<agateau> But you can't expect me to vote against my work
<ulysses__> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<agateau> ulysses__: thanks
<ulysses__> yw
<Sput> \sh: should be in front of la cage more or less in time
<Sput> I'm home now, need to go to the store real quick and start laundry, then I'll leave
<\sh> Sput, ok...we will leave the office also...
<yuriy> oops wrong CD
<ulysses__> 2 minutes left, and the upgrade complete
<yuriy> never did a dist-upgrade with a CD before, didn't think to download the alternate
<ulysses__> I use the graphical method, Alt+F2, then "update-notifier-kde -u"
<ulysses__> The distribution upgrade from Jaunty Jackalop is complete. The system is running, I don't see any problems. Thanks to every developer.
<jjesse> yay
<yuriy> uhoh not enough space. 2 gigs to upgrade huh
<ScottK> ulysses__: You're welcome.  Thanks for testing.
<ulysses__> I hope I can contribute more in the future
 * ulysses__ go to write blog about Kubuntu (in Hungarian:P)
<ScottK> debfx: Quassel 0.5 is in jaunty-backports now.   It ought to be available in a few hours.
<debfx> ScottK: thanks, but I think you missed those actions/im*.png and actions/irc*.png icons
<ScottK> Did I?
 * ScottK checks
<ScottK> Yeah, I did.  Thanks.
<Mamarok> Riddell: blogged.
<yuriy> uhoh upgrade crashed
<yuriy> got dr konqi saying kdesudo crashed, no trace
<Riddell> waa, that sounds like what _Sime had
<yuriy> the dialog says 38% and "applying changes" and everything else on there disappeared
<Riddell> yuriy: file a bug with the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<yuriy> Riddell: according to ps this is the command being run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304471/plain/
<yuriy> Riddell: against upgrade-manager?
<Riddell> yeah
<yuriy> I think it has something to do with python modules getting overwritten in the process
<ewoerner> http://www.kubuntu.org/tour : "Learn about <package management> in Kubuntu."
<ewoerner> this is not meant seriously, is it?
<ulysses__> o.O
<ulysses__> I try to open the link, now more and more konqueror windows open, it's an endless loop
<yuriy> ewoerner: indeed wth
<yuriy> ulysses__: not getting that
<ulysses__> hm, no konqeuror window opens, but more and more konqeuror icon spawns on the panel
<Mamarok> ulysses__: from quassel? never click directly on that link, it runs completely wild
<Mamarok> that's a Quassel bug
<ulysses__> Mamarok: from irssi
<Mamarok> strange, let me see...
<Mamarok> no problem here, so I guess it's a Konqi problem, since I use Chromium
<txwikinger> Don't think it is quassel.. works here
<txwikinger> I notice there is some problem when the default app is not set right
<Mamarok> just a question about the definition of the backports repo here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Ubuntu%20Updates :
<ulysses__> http://imagebin.ca/view/xwAdQR.html
<Mamarok> "  and have not been sufficiently tested to be included in the 'proposed' repository." wtf?
<Mamarok> isn't that the other way round?
<Mamarok> porposed is for testing and backports is the new version, just not supported?
<ulysses__> txwikinger: you might be right, I upgraded from Jaunty, I used firefox 3.5 as defaulkt browser, but its command was other than the 'normal' firefox
<Mamarok> ouch, and the website talks about Hardy...
<Mamarok> ulysses__: yep, I had that with all links I clicked in Quassel, too
<Mamarok> made me change back to irssi
<ulysses__> yeah, I haven't got any browser default
<txwikinger> well.. add the %u to the browser call in default apps
<txwikinger> or use the default
<ulysses__> added firefox to default, de problem solved
<Mamarok> what's the best solution for a stalled package download, killing and trying again?
<kb9vqf> Mamarok: Most likely; if the system hasn't started actually _installing_ anything yet.
<Mamarok> and it will not lock the process?
<kb9vqf> It shouldn't; the dpkg lock should be released as soon as the download is cancelled
<Mamarok> apparently quite a few people run into upgrade problems, is this only the server load?
 * kb9vqf has no idea
<txwikinger> yeah.. probably everybody is trying to get the files from the server right now
<Mamarok> what's the exact package name of the dist-upgrade tool?
<Lex79> ScottK: do you know if firefox-3.5 depends on synaptic? some users complain about that...
<ulysses__> Lex79: it depends on a lot of stupid package
<ulysses__> software-properties-gtk, gnome-keyring, ...
<Lex79> if it depends on synaptic too is very stupid
<_Sime> Riddell: I was upgrading with KDE 4.3 packages (ppa) already installed, if that matters.
<ulysses__> Lex79: no problem, if you install firefox-3.5 in konsole, use --no-install-recommends
<Mamarok> folks, I could really need some help in #kubuntu, half of the questions I don't know how to answer
<Mamarok> is there a channel for the plasma-netbook remix?
<jjesse> #kubuntu-netbook
<Mamarok> jjesse: thx
<Mamarok> when somebody chooses the password option in the Karmic install, it asks if you want to use the password to decrypt, but I guess that doesn't trigger a fs encryption, doens't it?
<Mamarok> I will have to leave soon, can somebody give a hand in #kubuntu, please? Seems I am alone there
<ryanakca> Anybody have figures on the size of our userbase?
<yuriy> ryanakca: well at least 1300 people have downloaded karmic 64bit via bittorrent ;)
<ryanakca> yuriy: *nod*
<ulysses__> I upgraded via internet:) (x86_84)
 * jad waves
<jad> How is the release going so far?
<jad> Small Note you may want to update www.kubuntu.org/faq
<ulysses__> hello jad
<jad> Hello :)
<jad> Saw your dent
<ulysses__> most user like a kid, they can't wait for the release:) some peploe thought, they can download karmic at 0:00 29th october:)
<jad> ulysses__: I downloaded it 5 weeks ago :)
<jad> I like to beat the rush :)
<ulysses__> :D
<jad> Ok trying to see if Windows is chainloaded
<ulysses__> I used alpha 4 on a physical machine, until alpha 5, but on my laptop I used Jaunty
<jad> REboot!
<jad> Wait let me move /home off /
<jad> Wow that looks weird in writing :)
<jad> Ok guess something killed X
<ulysses__> X uses too much CPU:)
<jad> I hate X
<Lure> congrats and thanks to all kubuntu devels for fine karmic release
 * allee-k_ nods
<jad> Konfetti for all!
<claydoh> yes, all the devs did a *fantastic* job, and also remained good-looking at the same time :)
 * claydoh wishes he was able to run Karmic here at work, but then he would never get any real work done :/
<Nightrose> Blizzz: email?
<Nightrose> (re wave)
<Blizzz> Nightrose: blizzz@arthur-schiwon.de :)
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Blizzz: done - no idea how long it will take to get to you
<Blizzz> Nightrose: i am patient. ty!
<ulysses__> uhm, what program made the following output? it's a graphical program, and I can't find which http://pastebin.com/m5fd5dd73
<ulysses__> (I want to translete it if it's possible)
<ulysses__> the window appears after login the fresh-installed kubuntu karmic
<_Sime> after a little bit of package compiling, I've got X working again on my laptop... so I'm happy again.
<_Sime> well done team Kubuntu for Karmic!
<yuriy> running Karmic on my work computer now. only problem so far is it didn't mount the usbfs in my fstab
<shtylman> Riddell ScottK :)
 * jad waves
<StyXman> any pykde guy awake? I'm getting a compilation error «include/kcategorydrawer.h:37: error: non-static const member ‘KCategoryDrawer::Private* const KCategoryDrawer::d’, can't use default assignm»
<StyXman> ent operator
<StyXman> I'm getting this since I started trying compile pykde
<StyXman> I'm using qt from git, sip from latest release, kdelibs from trunk and pyqt from realease 4.6.1
<vorian> StyXman: best bet would be in #kde-devel then
<StyXman> and i cannot even find where to report the error
<vorian> bugs.kde.org
<StyXman> vorian: ah, sorry, I read this in techbase: «The IRC channel #kubuntu-devel on freenode often has PyKDE programmers in it. »
<vorian> but someone on #kde-devel should be around to help
<StyXman> ok
<vorian> it's true
<StyXman> (also, I cannot find either kdebindings or pykde in bugs.kde.org)
<vorian> hrm
<StyXman> so I thought they might be using their own bugtracker
<MsMaco> people probably out celebrating the new release ;)
<MsMaco> instead of beingon irc
<StyXman> ow, true
<vorian> yeah, also 4.3.3 is being tagged too
<vorian> tag!
<vorian> (not it)
<StyXman> :)
<StyXman> what a night for asking for help, then :)
 * vorian is checking other places
 * vorian can't remember simons irc nick
<StyXman> beh, it's 'bindings' in b.k.o
<Riddell> StyXman: you want _Sime
<Riddell> he maintains pykde
<jad> hi jjesse-netbook How are you?
<jjesse-netbook> hello jad how are you ?
<jjesse-netbook> im good
<Riddell> jad: what needs updating on the faq page (and are you volunteering to do it? :)
<jad> I'm fine 9.10 broke this computer ;)
<vorian> Riddell + Kayak + Near Death + caught on camera == Priceless
<vorian> that is an awesome pic
<jad> Riddell: It speaks about what's new in Ibex it points to 8.10 docs and there is a hanging " after the word Windows
<Riddell> _Sime: what happed to X on your laptop?
<StyXman> Riddell: tx
<StyXman> even better, there's a #kde-bindings :
<StyXman> :)
<Riddell> jad: you didn't answer my second question :)
<jad> I am if you would like me too but just not right now
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm working on Qt 4.6 beta, I'll upload tomorrow I think
<jad> No GUI and no time I can come on later if you like
<Lex79> where? to experimental?
<Riddell> Lex79: oh great, using the packaging from experimental?
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm using packaging from bzr
<Riddell> Lex79: ok, it might be easier to just use the pacakging from the tech preview which is in experimental, the patches there are already sorted for 4.6 (by sorted mostly I just removed them if they didn't apply)
<Riddell> but whatever works for you
<Riddell> and yes please upload to experimental PPA
<Lex79> ok Riddell :) I'll look also the Debian packaging for see their changes
<Riddell> I don't know where Debian is at
<Riddell> but it would probably be sensible just to open lucid with qt 4.6
<Lex79> they switched to dh in rules
<Riddell> so if debian has 4.6 and you want to do a full merge then feel free
<EagleScreen> is possible to choose between Kubuntu Desktop and Kubuntu netwbook from kdm to start??
<Riddell> EagleScreen: no, that's missing
<Riddell> it needs fiddling with upstream stuff to have a way to do it
<yuriy> shtylman: seen http://looksblo.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/the-secet-of-peace-and-harmo-or-static-layouts-suck/ ?
<MsMaco> Riddell: whatdya do? killall plasma-desktop && plasma-netbook?
<MsMaco> (or vice versa) ?
<Riddell> MsMaco: I don't follow, what's your question?
<Riddell> currently it starts whatever is installed, it ought to be a configuration option somewhere
<EagleScreen> and can I change between Kubuntu default desktop and Kubuntu netbook in any way?
<Riddell> and an x session KDM option
<Riddell> EagleScreen: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook
<MsMaco> Riddell: can you kill whicher is running and start the other?
<Riddell> MsMaco: yes you can
<MsMaco> s/whicher/whichever/
<jjesse-netbook> there is no configuration yet is what Riddell is saying
<jjesse-netbook> like in system settings or something like that
<Riddell> vorian: that wasn't near death!  that was a very controlled eskimo roll while surfing manoever
<EagleScreen> sorry by asking this here, but do you know if it is possible to disable the Desktop switching by mouse scroll?
<Riddell> I don't know
<EagleScreen> is it an upstream feature?
<Riddell> yes
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-30
<EagleScreen> they say that it will be available in 4.4, nice new
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<shtylman> yuriy: thanks for pointing that out
<shtylman> the last bullet is just a poor translation...but yes..I can see how cutoff text is a problem
<shtylman> I suppose I will look into that for the next release
<JontheEchidna> great job guys!
<shtylman> the balance is that it also has to work on small screens
 * JontheEchidna was in/traveling to/from Plimouth Plantation in Mass today
<yuriy> great job JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> you too :)
<JontheEchidna> userconfig would still be a pleasant "maybe some day" idea without your effort
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking developers | No Todo link! Take a load off! | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/
<JontheEchidna> no more bugs tonight, I should be partying!
<JontheEchidna> fortunately there haven't been many reports. Most of those came during RC. More than I've ever seen anyway
 * JontheEchidna hits the blogs
<JontheEchidna> Wow, KDE was the focal point of computerworld's Ubuntu 9.10 article: http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/324380/ubuntu_9_10_karmic_koala_release_gives_kde_boost?fp=4&fpid=1968336438
<JontheEchidna> Ha, we should have marketed this as trying to scare the competition, what with Halloweeen being in 2 days
<MsMaco> huh?
<MsMaco> halloween?
<MsMaco> what do kde and halloween ahve in common?
<JontheEchidna> the kubuntu release was two days from halloween, is all
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: you still mispelled Plimoth Plantation!!
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> have you been? It's quite neat
<JontheEchidna> got to go on their Mayflower replica, even
<yuriy> yeah i've been twice in 5th grade and middle school
<JontheEchidna> cool
<robinp_> is there likely to be a solid device browser within dolphin ?
<MsMaco> js
<MsMaco> oops
<Mamarok> good morning :)
<Mamarok> Sine I don't use Amarok with the Karmic packages, I wonder if there is a packaging problem, I have a guy with that error when he starts Amarok: "could not find requested component: mediadevices"
<markey> http://www.techworld.com.au/article/324380/ubuntu_9_10_karmic_koala_release_gives_kde_boost
<markey> :)
<ulysses__> good morning
<Mamarok> does Kopeta work with msn in Karmic?
<ulysses__> Mamarok: it works
<\sh> morning
<\sh> Sput, awake? did you miss the train? ;)
<Mamarok> can somebody have an eye on #kubuntu, please? I am hungry...
<ghostcube> http://www.anhalter.net/tools/bofh/index.php   only for the ones doesnt know :D
<ghostcube> i love this one
<ulysses__> Choqok crashed just now
<Mamarok> ulysses__: I use it since Jaunty and it never crashed on me
<ulysses__> this was the first, but I can restart it
<ulysses__> Ayatana is cooler than the "older" notifies
<Mamarok> hm, new packages for the updater, were there problems?
<Riddell> Mamarok: there's always problems to be fixed
<Mamarok> ok, just so I can point people to it
<Quintasan> hiho
<ScottK> Are we still using kvkbd?  It's up for adoption in Debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542799
<ubottu> Debian bug 542799 in wnpp "RFA: kvkbd -- Virtual keyboard for KDE" [Normal,Open]
<Riddell> it's in our seeds, wasn't there a plasma replacement?
 * ScottK recalls something about it.
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-plasmaboard
<Riddell> task for today: get down to inbox zero!
<ScottK> dtchen: SinceI don't know if you read planet KDE, I thought I'd pass this on: http://colin.guthr.ie/2009/10/so-how-does-the-kde-pulseaudio-support-work-anyway/
<Ramblurr> are the qt4 demos/examples not included in any qt package?
<tsimpson> they are in qt4-demos afaik
<JontheEchidna> ohmy, the disabling of apport va /etc/default/apport disables Dr. Konqi too :/
<JontheEchidna> for app crash handling
<apachelogger> hooray for patches
 * apachelogger does the patch dance
<JontheEchidna> that patch will fry for 10.04
<apachelogger> how about: fry any patch for 10.04? :P
<JontheEchidna> but as it stands, no dr. konqui by default for anybody unless they manually edit /etc/defaults/apport
<JontheEchidna> worth an SRU?
<apachelogger> it is
<Riddell> if I do killall -SEGV dolphin I get drkonqi
<Riddell> what needs edited?
<apachelogger> upstream will give us a beat if no way to comfortably retrace
<apachelogger> Riddell: /etc/default/apport
<apachelogger> I would suppose apport needs to be turned on
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_07_apport_by_default needs dropping
<apachelogger> oh, that came out wrong
<apachelogger> apport needs to be activated it seems
<JontheEchidna> /etc/default/apport needs on, but apport-kde has to be uninstalled for it to work
<Riddell> the only thing that patch does is disable drkonqi if apport-kde exists and /etc/default/apport has enabled=1
<Riddell> I have enabled=0 (without editing anything) and thus drkonqi remains enabled
<JontheEchidna> oh, hmm. it's working now
<JontheEchidna> that's good
<Riddell> if you disable it in /e/d/apport it won't take affect for apps which are already running or which are launched with kdeinit
<ScottK> debfx: Fixed quassel backport is building now.
<JontheEchidna> [09:29:17] <CIA-16> mart * r1042670 runtime/trunk/KDE/kdebase/ (5 files in 3 dirs): KNotificationItem->KStatusNotifierItem
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * ScottK agateau will have a fun afternoon.
 * ScottK ... thinks ... 
<agateau> ScottK: I am already having a fun afternoon on #plasma :)
<ScottK> Based on the kde-devel mail, I'm not suprised.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: i had a patch that would probably fix that but i never got to putting it in bzr
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: bug 439758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439758 in kde4libs "KDE crash handler is used if apport-kde is not present, even if apport-gtk is" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439758
<yuriy> although no, i don't see why the old/current behavior would disable dr konqi
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't, my mistake
<yuriy> markey: good to see a positive article but it seems to say Canonical does all the work on Kubuntu
<ScottK> Yeah.  I appreciated that Canonical wrote the Firefox installer
<yuriy> that wasn't Riddell right?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger did that
<ScottK> Yep.
<JontheEchidna> like, all of it
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> BTW, apachelogger: If a fresh install is just finished and there's no local package cache, then installer thinks Firefox is already installed since (apparently) it assumes lack of something to install means it's done.
<apachelogger> I am working on my application as kubuntu dev at canonical
<apachelogger> so that the statement can become true :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I saw that
<ScottK> You'll need a canoe then.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no local cache also makes software-properties write bad sources.list files
<apachelogger> ScottK: not sure what the most sensible solution to that would be
<JontheEchidna> it seems to be causing a lot of issues
<ScottK> The multi-media installer has the same problem.
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> how about running apt-get update in update-notifier-kde?
<ScottK> What if there's no network?
<apachelogger> then the command should fail as always
<apachelogger> I actually wonder
<apachelogger> why did we not have that issue before9.10?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I did more install testing for 9.10, so I don't know that it's actually new
<apachelogger> something must have changed for sure :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I never triaged any bug report like that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember people complaining before about not being able to apt-get install anything before apt-get updating
<JontheEchidna> in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> need to poke ubuntu doods how they address this
<apachelogger> they sure must be affected as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Jockey is affected.
<ScottK> The bug report referenced in known issues about jockey has some discussion I think
<apachelogger> ScottK: gnome UI too?
<ScottK> Yep
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> I reported it as a jockey-kde issue and pitti said it was general.  Read the bug.
<apachelogger> well, for kfi it could just chain-execute install-package -u and install-package -i firefox
<apachelogger> thus enforcing an update before install
<apachelogger> though I think a global solution would make more sense
<apachelogger> maybe we can get kpk's update checker to solve the issue?
<ScottK> Sounds like the solution is dont' have software-properities write bad source files.
<yuriy> I think i've seen something about this here before, but what am i missing:
<apachelogger> ScottK: it only writes bad source files because no update was run before, as I understood?
<yuriy> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake:19 (file): file Internal CMake error when trying to open file: /usr/include/phonon/phononnamespace.h for reading.
<yuriy> I have libqt4-phonon-dev
<ScottK> apachelogger: Right, but with no network an update may not be possible.  It should be smarter.
 * yuriy wonders why kdevplatform needs phonon anyway
<EagleScreen> wit no network an installation is neither possible
<ScottK> EagleScreen: That's true, but currently it says it's already installed.
<ScottK> It should know it's not installed and it can't be now.
<EagleScreen> that sounds like a package-install bug
<EagleScreen> what happens if in this conditions you try to install with apt or aptitude?
<EagleScreen> saying there ins't package?
<ScottK> Yes, it'll fail.
<ScottK> It won't say you have the package already
<EagleScreen> why package install do it?
<EagleScreen> bug in package-install code? or in python-apt code?
<ScottK> No idea.
<EagleScreen> it seems install-package does not depend on python-apt
<EagleScreen> it depends on gdebi-kde! is gdebi affected by this?
<EagleScreen> can apt-cache be deleted by hand to test these cases?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: install-package -> gdebi-kde -> gdebi-core -> python-apt
<dtchen> ScottK: I do [read Planet KDE], and we collaborate with Colin for debugging.
<EagleScreen> found a bug in kpackagekit here
<postkaart> hi
<JontheEchidna> hello
<postkaart> how can i help developping kubuntu?
<Riddell> that all depends on what you're into
<Riddell> coder, documenter, packager, bug triager, user support et al
<postkaart> I have a base on Java and C#
<postkaart> but i guess that's not usefull at all
<Riddell> we tend to use python and C++ when coding, although that's not the majority of what we do
<Riddell> postkaart: do you have karmic installed?
<postkaart> C++ is rather complicated, python is what i'm starting with. most java projects for linux are rather standalone opensource projects
<Riddell> postkaart: first step is to hang around in this chat room, so you've done the right thing already :)
<postkaart> I just installed karmic on my laptop with no success: internet fails on me (wireless) so i'll rather try the old nm-applet
<postkaart> or reinstall 9.04
<Riddell> postkaart: wifi worked in 9.04 but not 9.10?
<postkaart> yeah but laptop support has always been tricky anyways
<postkaart> on school last year when using 8.10 it used to crash just trying to connect to wpa enterprise while just doing fine on WEP
<postkaart> 9.04 jaunty fixed the cause, now it seems broken again somehow
<postkaart> but don't dig too deep, i didn't yet study the case to figure out the problem
<a|wen-dtu> postkaart: i had luck deleting all the wireless networks and starting from scratch ... seems networks created in 9.04 doesn't really work in 9.10
<postkaart> a|wen-dtu: 9.04 crashed in september after updating (causing mouse issues) due need for a linux distro i quickly installed linux mint. Karmic install was from scratch.
<Riddell> the upgrade script should delete the old network conf anyway
<postkaart> can anyone tell me what actually changed in the networkmanager from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Riddell> postkaart: it's a bit of a rewrite, and the GUI is entirely simplified (not a plasmoid)
<a|wen-dtu> Riddell: ahh, cool ... probably updated to early for that
<postkaart> Riddell: mentioned the plasmoid is gone: it actually looks like nm-applet from gnome now..
<postkaart> as for developping what is preferred? python or c++. C++ sounds familiar as I already know C# though, i'll have to adjust to garbage collection and pointers and stuff like that.
<tsimpson> can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/464961 for me, plasma crashes when attempting to paste text with a hyperlink on the desktop and choosing "Notes"
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<tsimpson> KDE 4.3.2 on karmic
<JontheEchidna> can you un-private it please?
<Riddell> postkaart: it depends on the project, most of our original development is in python, we sometimes patch other bits in c++
<Riddell> postkaart: but most of what we do is packaging and fixing packages
<JontheEchidna> better :)
<tsimpson> :)
<postkaart> Riddell: I figured, but nevertheless I'd like to help developping :)
<yuriy> postkaart: you can start by fixing the qyoto package and then you can use C# ;)
<tsimpson> I've tried it a few times, and always crashes
<JontheEchidna> tsimpson: crashes here too
<JontheEchidna> but not if I drag the text to the desktop
<JontheEchidna> only middle-click crashes
<yuriy> any ideas on the FindPhonon problem ^^?
<postkaart> yuriy: seems quite complicated still thanks for the tip. I'm still in college, i'm not that advanced^^
 * Riddell notes that 4.3.3 is due to appear sometime today
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: reinstall kdelibs5-dev, I believe
<yuriy> actually that particular packaging bug is quite simple and could be a good start if you want to get into packaging. but sounds like you want to code
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: crashes when I choose "Web Browser" too, so it's not just Notes
<Riddell> postkaart: so if you want to help with packaging KDE 4.3.3 that'll be happening soon
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 202420
<yuriy> postkaart: so maybe you can help JontheEchidna and apachelogger c++ify our python utilities
<ubottu> KDE bug 202420 in general "both mouse buttons, get context menu crashes plasma" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202420
<tsimpson> ooh, I didn't see that one
<postkaart> yuriy: i'll give it a go soon after this weekend (if it's still not fixed) as I'll be gone for the weekend.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: nope still no /usr/include/phonon. why is it looking there and not the qt one? i assume this actually works since otherwise no packages would ever get built
<postkaart> yuriy: could you rephrase that please?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: might have to install the libqt4-phonon-dev too
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: already have it
<yuriy> tried reinstalling too
<JontheEchidna> *reinstall
<JontheEchidna> oh
<yuriy> postkaart: various things like jockey and update-notifier are currently in python and some would like to see them rewritten in C++ so they'll take up less memory
<tsimpson> I've linked kde bug #196416 to the report
<ubottu> KDE bug 196416 in general "(testcase) Selecting a widget to paste the URL mimedata (middle-click) on Plasma crashes it (QMimeDataPrivate::retrieveTypedData, ,Plasma::ContainmentPrivate::dropData)" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196416
<_Sime> yuriy: are you sure that is why update-notifier takes so much memory?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: jockey is probably less feasible, unless we want to make our own c++ backend
 * tsimpson would kike to see update-notifier-kde written in C++
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yeah i don't remember what the other thing was off the top of my head
<JontheEchidna> printer-applet
<yuriy> that needs a backend too
<JontheEchidna> _Sime: a similar app in c++ took around 4 times less RAM (Kapplication that makes notifications)
<JontheEchidna> at idle, doing nothing
<_Sime> JontheEchidna: I must warn you that it is rather hard to measure memory, esp. with heaps of shared libs etc.
<JontheEchidna> it showed up as sitting at 10 MB of unshared memory at idle
<JontheEchidna> (update-notifier-kde did)
<JontheEchidna> then we reduced overhead of the C++ port further by making it into a kded module: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-notification-helper/trunk
<postkaart> _Sime: I agree, but still an increase of 3 times can't be ignored?
<_Sime> postkaart: the question isn't "does 3x matter". The question is "is it worth spending the developer effort on an optimisation which may bring ram use from 1% of sys mem to 0.3% of sys mem?"
<tsimpson> for an app that is supposed to be constantly running, yes
<tsimpson> it effectively takes ram off the system from login
<JontheEchidna> especially if we have multiple python notification-oriented apps running. Then 10 MB becomes 20 or 30
<JontheEchidna> then you take 6% of a low-end computer's ram --at idle-- for notifications that are rarely seen
<yuriy> might also speed up login
<tsimpson> and when there seems to be no way to quit it unless there are notifications in the sys-tray...
<postkaart> _Sime: yes you are correct actually, effort should be taken into consideration as well the percentage of ram used is determined by the system running it.
<postkaart> and we're not expecting a 8 year old pc to be still running 9.10 do we?
 * JontheEchidna has a 6 year old PC that is running 9.10
<JontheEchidna> killall python has been one of my first commands on a fresh boot for a while now
<_Sime> JontheEchidna: but you don't have multiple  python notification-oriented apps running.
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde, jockey, printer-applet-kde
<_Sime> JontheEchidna: why optimise so early? There are surely other more important features to do first.
<JontheEchidna> I actually did most of the work during a freeze week when I had nothing else to do
<JontheEchidna> not too much effort expended on my part
<_Sime> maybe. But the C++ will still need to maintained. And you might not be around for ever.
<_Sime> that is a cost as well.
<yuriy> _Sime: it seems to me we've had more trouble with maintaining PyQt stuff than anything C++ (e.g. that has-to-be-a-KMainWindow bug that's still around)
<JontheEchidna> the code is quite modular and clean. certainly cleaner than what we wrote for update-notifier-kde
<apachelogger> _Sime: the current cpp code is about 5 billion times more maintainable than what we had in python
<apachelogger> getting the python thingy in shape would have equaled a rewrite anyway :D
<postkaart> is update-notifier-kde written in oo?
<postkaart> (i don't know anything about python so sorry for this.)
<tsimpson> oo?
<postkaart> Object-Oriented
<tsimpson> ah, OOP..
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> python is an object-orientated language
<alteroo> Riddell: hi
<postkaart> tsimpson: thanks. maybe i should look up some examples to see what python is all about.
<tsimpson> it's not too difficult to learn, and it has a huge standard library
<alteroo> postkaart: It's about the Full Monty!
<alteroo> jussi01: Don't look now
<JontheEchidna> python has its uses, I just don't think that tray notifications are its niche exactly
<_Sime> my congrats to the openoffice-kde people. It looks good once you turn off the GUI scaling (which screws everything up)
<alteroo> _Sime: Where is the GUI scaling?
<JontheEchidna> ya, the OpenOffice intergration is sweet
<_Sime> alteroo: some obscure option in the OO prefs.
<yuriy> thanks _Sime!  shtylman^
<_Sime> alteroo: under "View"
 * _Sime wishes the someone would fix the GTK file dialog in FF.
<postkaart> :)
<alteroo> Didn't Suse patch it to use KDE dialogs and Buttons?
<postkaart> I'm off, cya guys later.
<Riddell> hi alteroo
<JontheEchidna> at least the dialogs
<alteroo> Riddell: Reporting
<alteroo> Riddell: What this about updating the Webstie now?
<Riddell> alteroo: what's what about updating the website?
<alteroo> Riddell: You asked yesterday if I would update the website for the errors I noticed
<_Sime> has anyone tried gnash lately?
<Riddell> alteroo: oh, you had a different nick?
<alteroo> Yes
<alteroo> Jad
<alteroo> _Sime: Set scaling to 0% instead of 100% ?
<_Sime> alteroo: just use 100%.
<_Sime> alteroo: I had 80% in there for some reason.
<alteroo> It still looks funy
<alteroo> The bottom half of all the checkboxes are cut off
<_Sime> I had that problem, scaling fixed it.
<alteroo> Hmmok let me try 80 % :)
<Riddell> alteroo: if you would be able to update the FAQ that would be great, I can give you the current text if you want to edit it
<Riddell> alteroo: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/faq
<alteroo> Riddell: sure. email ?
<Riddell> alteroo: that file there ^^
<alteroo> ok Looking at it
 * alteroo hugs kio :)
<Riddell> ah, it's DasKreech.  well why didn't you say so
<DasKreech> I was busy sorry
<DasKreech> Installing Koala for a business
<DasKreech> and the stupid intel driver was segfaulting the kernel
<DasKreech> Glanced at the website and noticed that it was a bit out of date and dropped by to see if anyone had noticed it
<DasKreech> Since I'm editing it anyone have anythign else they would like tosee in the FAQ?
<DasKreech> Riddell: Any Release notes to link to?
<Riddell> DasKreech: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 has the known problems
<DasKreech> Riddell: Thanks.
<DasKreech> I noticed there are no Release notes/changelog linked from the main site
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release links to it
<DasKreech> There is a KDE 3 Karmic Koala ! :-)
<Riddell> it just won't go away
<Riddell> probably something to put in the FAQ that
<DasKreech> Ok I'll make an addition for that
<ScottK> Speaking of which, Riddell, if kb9vqf has ported the KDE 3 KNM to NM 0.8, then isn't there some svn somewhere that should get the fixes?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't remember, it was mostly developed in novell's secret cave I think
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  We removed it, right?
<Riddell> it's not in our archives
<Riddell> it might be worth notifying kde-packager incase there are other distros using it
<Riddell> kb9vqf: want me to do that?
<DasKreech> Riddell: Take out Dapper?
<Riddell> DasKreech: yes
<Riddell> and hardy
<Riddell> hi nookie^, I got a few comments about how pretty the banner is
<nookie^> Riddell: im glad to hear that =))
<nookie^> even thow it could be made alot better but it will be better next time i'll promess =)
<DasKreech> Riddell: RIght click -> actions -> Edit as Root is going to come back in Dolphin ?
<kb9vqf> Riddell, ScottK: The updated source is only in the PPA
<kb9vqf> I would really like to apply my patches to mainline SVN, but haven't had the time yet
<kb9vqf> If someone wants to extract the source from the PPA and put it into SVN, I would really appreciate it!
<ScottK> DasKreech: I don't think so (edit as root).  If you want that, install Krusader.
<ScottK> Who knows with policykit coming to KDE 4.4 though
<DasKreech> ScottK: So I'll take it out of the FAQ then
<DasKreech> kb9vqf: We are putting your work in the Kubuntu FAQ. Anything you want to say?
<DasKreech> Does the KDE Site have any statement of Freedom?
<ghostcube> hola karmic update 1,9 gigs :D
<ScottK> DasKreech: The first words on http://kde.org/ are "Be free"
<DasKreech> ScottK: Yes I know that I"m trying to highlight what that means :)
<ghostcube> feel free sounds better or ?
<DasKreech> ghostcube: SOunds like a harrasment suit :)
<kb9vqf> DasKreech: That KDE3 will be maintained/developed for a long, long time? :)
 * kb9vqf doesn't really know *what* to say
<DasKreech> kb9vqf: I'm working that into it
<ghostcube> i shoudlnt always install every app i never use again before i take update :D
<ghostcube> would reduce my download rofl
<kb9vqf> ghostcube: check for old Kernel versions
<kb9vqf> easy way: dpkg -l | grep 2.6. | grep image
<ghostcube> nah i doing update to karmic i have 1,9 gig to donwnload
<ScottK> If you still want KDE3, there is a community maintained Kubuntu remix available ...
<ghostcube> i think cause i have to many installed
<ScottK> DasKreech: ^^
<DasKreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305240/
<DasKreech> REview please
<kb9vqf> Grammar on "I miss KDE3 Why did it go away?" should be "I miss KDE3; why did it go away?" or "I miss KDE3--Why did it go away?"
<JontheEchidna> either of the alternatives are acceptable, though I do like the first alternative
<DasKreech> kb9vqf: Thanks
<kb9vqf> There should also be a period after "KDE3 Remix for Kubuntu</a>" ;)
<kb9vqf> Otherwise, good work!
<DasKreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305243/
<DasKreech> Any thing else people think should be mentioned in the FAQ?
<DasKreech> There is a bit in there about gutsy I'm not sure if thats valuable to stay in there
 * kb9vqf would guess it should be removed
<Mamarok> Gutsy has reached it's EOL already IIRC
<kb9vqf> Gutsy is not an LTS, so I think Mamarok is correct
<DasKreech> Yeah I've taken out other references
<DasKreech> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<DasKreech> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mamarok> and Hardy was never LTS for Kubuntu neither
<DasKreech> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Mamarok> only the Ubuntu parts
<DasKreech> I still don't know what that means
<Mamarok> well, kernel updates and such, but all things KDE not
<DasKreech> But the gutsy section says that removing that file is not needed in Gutsy does that mean from Gutsy onwards?
<Mamarok> which is normal, since Hardy was still KDE 3.5.10
<DasKreech> I"m not sure about teh validity of that whole section
 * Mamarok checks
<DasKreech> Mamarok: Right but the servers are still up the files are still there peopel can keep using htem as long the hardy servers are up so it's kinda a strange statement I think
<DasKreech> Does any of those Konqueror commands make sense now ?
<DasKreech> That's a horribly structured sentence
<Mamarok> DasKreech: well, the Kubuntu devs clearly stated that there is no support for Kubuntu in Hardy beyond the 18 months life
<Mamarok> so in #kubuntu we do not support Hardy anymore and send people over to #ubuntu for system related stuff if they insist
<DasKreech> Mamarok: I know that
<DasKreech> can someone review http://www.kubuntu.org/faq#defaultkonq and let me know what should change?
<DasKreech> Hmm I"ll add the release notes in the what's new section
<DasKreech> Riddell: Ping
<markey> hmm, can I safely get rid of PulseAudio?
<markey> it's causing stuttering here
<markey> and I have no need for it
<Mamarok> you should be able to, normally
<markey> Mamarok: last time I tried, I could not access my soundcard at all
<markey> we'll see
<markey> in the meantime I wish Poettering all the best. including herpes, ebola, and the pest
<DasKreech> I don't have it installed
<Mamarok> DasKreech: markey's soundcard dindn't work anymore on Karmic without Pulse...
<DasKreech> Ouch
<markey> maybe that's fixed now, lemme try
<DasKreech> This video card won't work with the kernel
<DasKreech> Cest la vie
<markey> seems to work again :)
<markey> goodbye PA, nice meeting you. send poettering greetings
<Mamarok> markey: a good kick in the.... :)
<markey> many people have issues with germans. after meeting poettering, I can see why that is :)
<markey> giving us all a bad rep
<Mamarok> DasKreech: please, no shouting, there is alredy too much noise in #k without it
<DasKreech> Mamarok: Sorry :)
<Mamarok> you know the rules
 * DasKreech hugs Mamarok. See you later
<DasKreech> Anyone knows about the Kubuntu Konqueror changes ?
<yuriy> are there any anymore?
<DasKreech> I don't think so I just need to know which ones are valid for the FAQ
<ScottK> The Gutsy thing can go away, it was only relevant to KDE3.
<ScottK> DasKreech: ^^
<DasKreech> ScottK: as in the sentence before where it says Gutsy ?
<DasKreech> So everythign before sudo cp
<ScottK> DasKreech: Yeah, the one that starts "To get back to the default KDE profiles: ..."
<ScottK> The Dolphin Tar and Zip one can go away too.
<DasKreech> ScottK: Drat I just put that one in :-)
<ScottK> Let me check for sure.
 * ScottK consults the source
<ScottK> DasKreech: Confirmed.  It can go.
<ScottK> DasKreech: Can we say that we are a sibling of Ubuntu, not a derivative.
<DasKreech> I don't know that's not my call
<DasKreech> I don't have a problem with that other than we are more like a derivative than a sibling
<ScottK> Mint is a derivative.
<ScottK> We co-develop with Ubuntu, so derivative isn't really correct.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ What say you?
<ScottK> Sure, we may be the younger sibling that gets beat up all the time, but we're still family
<DasKreech> :-)
<kittu> hey guys
<kittu> this is kittu... jsut here to check if i can help u guys in Kubuntu
<ScottK> kittu: We can always use help.  What are you interested in.
<kittu> i am java developer..looks like that is not a required skill here
<kittu> i have lil bit of web devlopment skills
<kittu> i can help u guys im cleaning the kubuntu weh site
<kittu> ^web
<ScottK> kittu: We can use help on that.
<kittu> cool
<ScottK> kittu: ryanakca is our web master.  You should talk to him about what needs doing.
<kittu> sure... 'll do that
<kittu> do we guys use any CMS(like joomla, drupal) for our website?
<ScottK> We do, but I don't remember what it is.
<kittu> hmm..ok.
<DasKreech> Drupal I think
<DasKreech> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305369/ you can decide on if the phrase derivative should be changed to sibling
<DasKreech> kittu: Have you looked at the site?
<kittu> yeah
<kittu> its drupal based
<DasKreech> Yes but I mean do you have any comments on it or the content?
<kittu> it looks very basic
<kittu> we can improve a lot
<kittu> am more of a joomla guy.. let me install drupal on PC and play around
 * DasKreech laughs. Ok what improvements :)
<ScottK> kittu: Also we need a sub-site to showcase our new Netbook edition.
<ScottK> That's an entire new project.
<kittu> cool..
<kittu> i can take that :)
<DasKreech> That needs a subsite?
<ScottK> DasKreech: Something we can use for marketing Kubuntu Netbook.
<kittu> regd improvements : it looks like first website developed in college
<ScottK> kittu: What we have now is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<kittu> Kubuntu deserves better  than that :)
<ScottK> kittu: If you google Kubuntu Netbook a bit you'll see there are videos on youtube and such.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to be able to really showcase this new platform.
<kittu> i have Kubuntu on my netbook..
<ScottK> The netbook edition?
<kittu> yes
<ScottK> How do you find it?
<DasKreech> kittu: Ok do a mockup and lets see it :)
<kittu> its great.. can't just compete wit ubuntu yet..
<kittu> sure DasKreech
<ScottK> kittu: It's a start.  OK.  I need to run.  I'd like to discuss what you might help us with that could really show it off.
<kittu> sure
<ScottK> kittu: Please consider the use case of an OEM that is considering what OS to pre-install on their next netbook and we want them to see this site and want it.
<kittu> hmm.. sure
<ScottK> Great.  That's something we really need.
 * ScottK runs off to drive kid #3 to ballet class.
<_Sime> is there a tool for comparing apt's file/package database with the files on disk?
<Quintasan> I see we have two sessions in OpenWeek :)
<JontheEchidna> The "kdewallet has opened a wallet" Notification is so redundant. You already have a popup window asking for your password
<JontheEchidna> plus it uses the term "kdewallet"
<anpu> Hello, i was sent here to ask for some special problem i have after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<anpu> after upgrade (which had some errors), I dont see desktop, firefox and some other stuff on starting, send me to os login screen
<anpu> and also while loading os, there should be 5 icons, i have only 3: hdd, settings and kmenu one
<anpu> this is my xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/f1e3713dd
<anpu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade passed with no changes, like all is ok
<anpu> anyone have idea wth is going on? :-)
<DaSkreecH> JontheEchidna: But redundancy is wonderful :)
<Quintasan> anpu: did you try moving or deleting .kde dir?
<Quintasan> anpu: it will reset your settings but migh help
<anpu> no i didnt yet, i ll do right now
<DaSkreecH> anpu: rename it
<DaSkreecH> dont' delete it
<DaSkreecH> I see you have kontact and all your mail is inside .kde
<anpu> oki i renamed to .kde_old
<anpu> going to restart :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd file a bug on b.k.o
<milovan> ok it did a trick
<Quintasan> anpu: works?
<anpu> at least on starting other programs, it doesnt redirect me to login
<anpu> well, yeah, loaded all 5 icons and all seems ok, though still one program reporting crash
<anpu> tried to send report but need to login to launchpad
<anpu> anyway, thanks both Quintasan and DaSkreecH for help :)
<Quintasan> anpu: you're welcome :)
<Quintasan> hmm did that guy that wanted to help with documentation got here?
<anpu> I just need to accept I m not lucky with upgrading ^^
<Quintasan> You're not the only one :P
<Quintasan> for me, each kde update == lol delete .kde
<anpu> hehe
<Quintasan> except for the minor ones :D
<anpu> at least you knew the trick, i was always reinstalling all and loosing data :s
<anpu> though now this time i made one /home partition :)
<anpu> well, wont bother you much, thanks and bye ! :)
<Quintasan> woah, that reminds me to install Konversation
<JontheEchidna> that reminds me, Konversation 1.2 final needs a backport to 9.04
<Quintasan> :D
<ghostcube> ok update went fine
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> good work guys
<ScottK> Wonderful.  Another qt4-x11 security update on the way ....
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-31
<Sput> \sh: it was close, but I managed to catch the train :)
<Quintasan> I still wonder why update-manager-kde is in gnome category
<jussi01> hehe
<_Sime> wow, I have 116 notifications waiting in the plasma notification thingy... and it doesn't open any more.
<_Sime> I bet it is kpackagekit complaining about a DB lock because I've had synaptic open all night.
 * Mamarok is sick of those **** sound problems, really, why can't we get rid of pulseaudio by default? or at least have a warning when somebody isntalls it that it's going to cause problems in KDE?
<delight> Mamarok: what sound problems do you got ? is there a method to reset the sound/multimedia settings in KDE ? Since a couple days the sound in (Karmic) KDE is muted on my machine on Gnome its still working. :-(
<Mamarok> delight: not me, but see in #kubuntu, that's the x-th user who runs into problems on Karmic because of that, I a really fed up with that crap
<Mamarok> delight: well you have problems because you have pulseaudio installed, that's the very simple explanation. But it kills the sound in KDE, and that drives me mad
<Mamarok> since there is no way to deactivate that crap in KDE
<Quintasan> srsly, pulse audio is a PITA to deal with
<Mamarok> it hogs the sound and you have to tweak for hours to get it back, I'm not doing that anymore, somebody should slap that idiot of Poettering
<Quintasan> IMO even aRts was better
<Mamarok> Quintasan: yeah, it was less of a hassle
<Mamarok> it was still crap, but much less than pulseaudio
<Mamarok> and the biggest drawback is that a simple user can' do all that tweaking, what the heck does a nerd tool has to be default in a distro that claims to be for all users?
<delight> Mamarok: yes apparently ... strange thing is that it was working for some time and then it simply stopped ... I had the problem in the first place when I upgraded to karmic beta ... i solved it by moving the .kde folder and setting everything by hand again ... after two weeks the sound muted suddenly again ...
<delight> is it possible to simply stop the pulseaudio service or uninstall it and kde sound will work again ?
<Mamarok> delight: of course, but then you will have problems in Gnome, this totally sucks
<Quintasan> delight: dunno why but some critical apps depend on libpulse and if you want to uninstall it, it wants to remove over 9000 packages along
<Mamarok> there should be a possibility to stop pulseaudio in KDE, indeed
<delight> I got Gnome installed only as fallback ... KDE is so supiriour ;) ... even thou  I got to admit Gnome is still more polished on some edges in ubuntu
<Mamarok> Quintasan: you can just leave libpulse0, that doesn't cause the problem, but get rid of everything else pulse related
<delight> I'm off trying to fix the kdesound by getting rid of pulseaudio
<Mamarok> delight: well, remove Pulseaudio then
<delight> Mamarok: ^
<delight> ;)
<Mamarok> delight: you also have to remove all asound.conf files in your /home/user and remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<Sime> the kpackage updater appears to be crashing on me...
<ulysses__> greeting from hungarian FSF conference
<Riddell> Sime: wibble, what's it doing?
<Riddell> Sime: the notifier or the application?
<Dario_Andres> Hi, we are getting some crash reports at bugs.kde.org including backtrace with   libindicate-dbus functions .... I think this is a Kubuntu specific addon (yet), should we forward them to kubuntu launchpad ? Thanks in advance
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: hi, yes that'll be our doing
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: please report to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicate/+filebug
<Riddell> and/or poke agateau when he's around (French weekday times)
<Dario_Andres> I think JontheEchidna does a good work with the BKO<->Launchpad forwarding , may be he can handle this better than me
<Dario_Andres> (that was a "ping")
<Riddell> he's not been around today
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: I can do the forwarding if you want to point me at the bug numbers
<Dario_Andres> oh :-\
<Dario_Andres> Riddell: I can give you the bug numbers if it doesn affect your today's normal workflow..
<Riddell> it's the weekend and we don't have an open archive so I'm free
<Dario_Andres> ok :)
<Dario_Andres> so...
<Dario_Andres> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212408
<Dario_Andres> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212403
<Dario_Andres> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212486
<ubottu> KDE bug 212408 in general "Plasma crashed with no clear reason" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 212403 in general "Segfault when adding 4 "K" start menus, and removing them one by one" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 212486 in general "plasma unstable with adding widgets" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Dario_Andres> this three so far..
<Dario_Andres> too bad that the backtrace isn't really useful
<Sime> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> hello Sime
<Sime> updating with kpackagekit doesn't work so hot here.
<Sime> I run it, select all updates, hit Ok, progress dialog runs, it half done, then it disappears and another dialog appears for split second, then nothing.
<Sime> strace doesn't show a crash
<Riddell> Sime: hmm, it could be an error anywhere in packagekit, kpackagekit or policykit
<jussi01> !sound-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> could someone rewrite that for current systems for me?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Did sysadmin prodding amount to anything the other day?
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, I may have failed to do that, remind me again what I was ment to poke for?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Finish "reviewing" our screenshot module, they've had an RT (#7201) for it since July.
<Riddell> ryanakca: well I guess it'll have to wait until monday now
 * ryanakca nods
<Sime> should bluetooth be working on karmic?
<Riddell> Sime: bluetooth should, kbluetooth is more flakey
<Sime> I'm messing with the wife's new crackberry...
<dequire> h iall
<dequire> *hi all lol
<dequire> ? for the devs when they get a min pls
<dtchen> just ask and be patient when awaiting an answer.
<dequire> the getdeb website is moving to use apt-url for auto download and installations. playdeb.net already uses this. Though apt-url is installed by default on Ubuntu, it is not on Kubuntu. Shouldn't it be added via an update?
<Riddell> dequire: apturl-kde is installed in karmic
<dequire> Riddell: I had heard it would be. but still an update adding this package might be worthwhile for 9.04 and lower. it's already in the repos.
<Riddell> 9.04 has been released we don't add things to it
<dequire> Riddell: fair enough. glad to see it was indeed added. one other thing I noticed is that in Firefox, the "applications" section had to be changed to make apturl work. It involved changing "apt" to "apturl" for apt extensions. or else Firefox would just provide a blank screen.
<dequire> is this changed in 9.10 also?
<Riddell> dequire: I'm afraid I don't know about firefox
<dequire> thanks Riddell. downloading karmic now. looking forward to enjoying the fruits of your collective work.
 * ryanakca watches as things crash and burn when he tries to build a package in his karmic schroot
<ryanakca> Up to date schroot, any idea why the KDE packages (dependencies for frescobaldi) fail to install? http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/frescobaldi_0.7.15-1_i386.build
<dtchen> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<dtchen> dpkg: error processing dbus (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dtchen> ^^ ryanakca
<ryanakca> dtchen: Hmmm... dbus gets pulled in / installed as a dependency, so would that be cause for a bug against the dbus package?
<dtchen> probably not.
<dtchen> you're probably hitting "Upstart jobs cannot be run in a chroot" on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<dtchen> people do read release notes, yes? :-)
<Quintasan> developers don't need to read release notes, they should know whats going on :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: you could use pbuilder instead?
<ryanakca> dtchen: Hehe :)
<ryanakca> dtchen: But should a build system really be trying to talk to the outside world?
<dtchen> NFI
<ryanakca> dtchen: OK, thanks. I'll try the workaround suggested in the release notes.
<nookie^> has work already began on 10.04?
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> no sleep for the wicket
<dtchen> yes, wicket
<Quintasan> ryanakca: as Riddell said, pbuilder works fine :P
 * Quintasan can't imagine the PITA that packaging would be without pbuilder
<dtchen> it wouldn't be that much more painful, considering there are various ways to make and maintain chroots.
<Quintasan> lol, let's write kde bindings for Whitespace->http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/
<ryanakca> Quintasan: sbuild -d karmic foo.dsc ... or sbuild -Ad karmic foo.dsc if it has an Arch: all package... nice thing about sbuild is that it can use an LVM snapshot of a chroot which'll just vanish after the build, instead of having to uninstall everything.
<Quintasan> ah, you use lvm
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Quintasan: and kees wrote a script to make these LVM chroots for sbuild for whatever version of Ubuntu or Debian you're using and update the sbuild config file... so it isn't difficult at all.
<Quintasan> oh man, my second machine still runs Alpha 3
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> hurr durr, upgrade went not so good
<dtchen> welcome to my life.
<Quintasan> kernel upgrade - kernel panic
<dtchen> awesome
 * yuriy wants his vertical tabs back in Amarok
<apachelogger> yah, the nested navigation is kinda PITA when you do a lot of switching
<kittu> any web masters, who r maintaining kubuntu.org, around?
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ^
<kittu> hmm.. looks like he isn't around..
<kittu> am kina developing a prototype for kubuntu web site
<kittu> ^kinda
<kittu> do u wanna have a look at it?
<Nightrose> sure
<Nightrose> always interested in new stuff :)
<kittu> here u go : http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9784/kubuntu.png
<kittu> let me know how it looks :)
<Nightrose> not bad!
<kittu> hmm
<Nightrose> i'm not sure how it fits in with the current kubuntu website but i'm sure you and ryanakca can figure something out and tweak
<Nightrose> but it looks fresh - that's cool
<kittu> hmm.. it will b better if we can replace the current web site. if we can't we can use this for upcoming netbook version
<Sput> oooh typo
<Sput> "Intutive"
<Byron> Hello everyone. I just wanted to thank you all for the great work on Karmic. For the past 2-3 releases (excluding Karmic) I have had issues with the desktop freezing, the sudden/random loss in network connectivity among a few other annoyances. I almost lost hope in being supported and didn't want to look for alternatives to the desktop I built (it's only 4.5 years old at this point). Thanks again for all the hard word and dedication to make yet
<Byron> another great release. Keep up the great work.
<kittu> i'll change it Sput... English is not mother tongue  .. thats the problem :(
<Nightrose> Byron: thanks :)
<Nightrose> great to hear
<Nightrose> kittu: don't worry - there's enough people here to check such things
<Byron> Nightrose: On the contrary, thank you and the rest of the developers.
 * Byron is like a kid in a candy store
<Sput> yep, just saw it by chance
<Nightrose> *lol* Byron - you're welcome to stay around in the candy store then
<Byron> Nightrose: Don't tempt me ;)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Sput> also such things happen to native speakers too :)
<Byron> Nightrose: You have no idea the greatness to being able to perform a full upgrade or even write a script without interruptions. No frozen desktop, no network drop outs, nothing. I'm flying right now on the desktop.
<yuriy> whoa that is a sleek looking website
<Nightrose> haha
<Byron> Performing upgrades took at least 2-3 sessions. I'm surprised the reset button isn't worn out.
<Nightrose> outsch...
<Byron> Yeah.
<Byron> So I say again...
<Byron> THANK YOU DEVELOPERS! \o/
<yuriy> kittu: you're working on a new website? neat. only thing with that mockup was it took me a while to figure out why i was looking at an installer screen -- but that'll probably be better when seen in a webbrowser
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Byron is `sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade`ing right now... in ONE session :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-01
 * kb9vqf likes the channel topic
<markey> oh
<markey> now that Karmic is released, is there NEON for Karmic? :)
<ScottK> markey: Talk to apachelogger.  He said he was going to.
<apachelogger> in fact I did say most recently in kde-devel that neon is kinda unmaintained and thus not much of an option for anything or anyone
<markey> aw
<markey> that's sad
<markey> NEON is such a good concept
<apachelogger> markey: how did you fix bug 343716 upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343716 in amarok "KIO filebrowser in amarok doesn't play files on a network share (smb/sftp)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343716
<markey> hm
 * apachelogger notes that the fact that kaffeine was able to do this for years, without ever pushing the stuff somewhere global so that all media thingies could play smb is quite the shame
<markey> apachelogger: I think it was a one liner patch, we checked for HTTP and some other protocol, but did not include SMB
<markey> adding that fixed it
<apachelogger> I see
<Mamarok> markey: don't worry, Nightrose will certainly talk somebody into maintaining it, since she uses Neon IIRC
<markey> well I'd use NEON too, for KDE 4.4
<apachelogger> maybe we should look into backporting the fix then
<markey> I don't build it currently
<apachelogger> markey: someone really just needs to mess with the building :D
<markey> apachelogger: want me to find the patch?
<markey> sec
<markey> apachelogger: http://mark.kollide.net/samba.diff
<apachelogger> thx :)
<apachelogger> markey: btw ... something I thought about the other day when I plugged in my phone ... would it technical be possible to have a collection file stored along the collection? like you have a collection db on your mobile player, when you plug it in, amarok will just virtually merge the db from the player with the local one to enhance the local one without the need for rescanning, when unplugged the virtual merge gets resolved
<apachelogger>  again and the mobile player collection is also gone from the local one
<markey> hm
<markey> well
<markey> thing is: mysqle doesn't save one file, but more like 100
<markey> it's a whole dir
<markey> check: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/mysqle
<Mamarok> isn't Dr. Konqi supposed to be installed in Karmic?
<markey> Mamarok: it is. disable apport
<Mamarok> I have people comüplaining about apport and they don't have Dr. Konqi
<markey> yes, because of the braindead apport
 * apachelogger hates apport to death
<markey> me too
<Mamarok> well, I told them to remove it, still, Dr. Konqi seems not to be installed
<markey> Dr Konqui is much better
<markey> Mamarok: removing does not suffice
<markey> there is a file that you must edit
<markey> Riddell told me
<Mamarok> which is?
<markey> dunno
<markey> forgot
<Mamarok> I didn't edit a file, just removed apport and never was bothered again
<apachelogger> markey: well, from a higher level POV ... like have the mysql magic just use /media/drive/.amarok-collection as additional mysql instance or something
<markey> hm
<markey> I don't know if that could work, jefferai does collection foo now
<apachelogger> sure would be awesome
<apachelogger> I suppose it would also speed up collection listing for vfat devices (even if they are not in the search path of the local collection :))
<apachelogger> like: amarok detects device => looks for .amarok-collection/ => finds collection => just loads that collection
<apachelogger> srsly now
<apachelogger> bug 468458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468458 in kubuntu-default-settings "Google search no permission to get URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458
<apachelogger> why do you keep doing such stuff close to release anyway?
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with his laser screwdriver
<Mamarok> ouch, not in the eye I hope?
<Quintasan> wtf, two separate installs of karmic have broken networking, wired connections wont work :/
<apachelogger> why do you think I always call them weird connections :P
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> but hell, it wont work, no error messages, just fails to get an ip :/
<Quintasan> and it happend in my brothers installation too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: any useful information in ksystemlog maybe?
<Quintasan> nothing, some logs and then deactivating device (reason: 2)
<Quintasan> hurr, guess I will finish my bothers computer first
<Quintasan> brothers*
<aftertaf> hello, can anyone help . . . my amarok no longer launches.. i think because of a pb with libavcodec ppa packages...
<apachelogger> markey: I find the name mydiroperator in amarok's file browser a bit ... ehm ... weird :D
<markey> apachelogger: it's subclass of KDirOperator, that's why
<apachelogger> wouldnt it be AmarokDirOperator then?
<markey> the whole file browser is weird
<markey> my long term goal is to nuke it
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> the class is duplicating code internally
<markey> yeah
<apachelogger> copy and move operations within could have some common base stuff
<markey> the file browser is a cobbled together mess from Kate and other KDE parts
<apachelogger> hehe
<markey> it also doesn't support our PUD (the overlay thingie)
<markey> that's rather problematic
<markey> inconsistent
<apachelogger> well, to get rid of it, nepomuk needs to become the ubiquitous database it is supposed to be
<apachelogger> that said, did anyone of you try the new backend yet?
<markey> well, I think our collection suffices. no need for direct file access
<markey> no, haven't tried Virtuoso
 * apachelogger needs to get packages for it
<apachelogger> last I checked there was only the intention to make a debian package
<apachelogger> markey: no file browser implies that only music from within the search path gets played, and that only matches 100% of the use cases if the search path extends to all of the user's data
<apachelogger> though, the user might still have stuff on other partitions mounted to /music or something
<apachelogger> so not even that would justify the removal :S
 * ulysses__ just reported three bugs
 * apachelogger is not seeing any of em
<ulysses__> :)
<apachelogger> srsly, nothing in my inbox
<apachelogger> ulysses__: were they interesting ones?
<ulysses__> two of them probably, kdeinit4 and akonadi_vcard_resource crash, the third is acpid crash
<apachelogger> hm, nothing in my inbox still
<apachelogger> gotta wait for my mails :D
<apachelogger> and wait for amarok to finish building
<apachelogger> markey: is that any faster with gold?
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I fixed a bug
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I demand cookies!
<Nightrose> ~order cookies for apachelogger
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> good thing I am at home :D
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger some cookies herself if the bot is too lazy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx
<apachelogger> jussi01: btw, whatever happened to jussi01.com?
<apachelogger> ssh: connect to host jussi01.com port 22: No route to host
<kiaoss> hi, i am a new kubuntu user
<apachelogger> welcome kiaoss
<kiaoss> i have a problem
<kiaoss> about auto mounting partitions
<apachelogger> support usually happens in #kubuntu :)
<kiaoss> thanks but
<kiaoss> it doesn't solve my problem
<kiaoss> actually i want to say you
<kiaoss> partition step at setup, is complicated
<kiaoss> please do easier it
<kiaoss> i used pardus in past,
<kiaoss> and its setup steps are easier than kubuntu
<kiaoss> i hope you interest my ideas
<kiaoss> goood by
<ghostcube> guys the printer applet drives me crazy it keeps crashing at startup is there anything known
<ghostcube> gah wrong channel
<amik> dunno about that, but it reminds me - the printer configuration tabs have some alignment issues - when u go through to the last tab (which requires lots of scrolling down), then back to the first tab - the long vertical size remains, requiring lots of spaced-out scrolling even for the several-lines dialog page
<ghostcube> hmm i dont even know what the applet is doing
<ghostcube> i do my config by cups web admin
<ghostcube> i use the tree view in systemsettings
<ghostcube> like in kde3
<ghostcube> do oyu mean systemsettings printer ?
<amik> tep
<amik> yep
<amik> I haven't had a chance to check this on karmic though, but it's very annoying on jaunty
<ghostcube> hmm dont see this here but the apllet gets me crazy since karmic
<ghostcube> apport always tells me its crashing on startup
<ghostcube> no idea how to disable it
<amik> just cheked - the bug is still present in karmic
<amik> if u select a printer, select the 'job options' tab', then back to the 'settings' tab, u get the settings tab content smeared over a huge scrollable vertical space
<ghostcube> not here
<ghostcube> i use bespin  and compiz and tree mode in systemettings
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> what grafic card are you running is this maybe an xserver error
<amik> it doesn't happen in tree view!
<ghostcube> ah ok
<amik> (just checked)
<amik> correction: it does happen also in tree view, but when clicking the options tab rather than job options. maybe I got them mixed up. but I'm still seeing the bug.
<amik> yep - when leaving the Options tab, the scroll bar remains and stretches the other tabs out. if u then select the job options tab, for example, u get a scrollbar within a scrollbar
<ghostcube> amik: hmm i cant get this bug here
<ghostcube> dont know
<ghostcube> i have some other strange bugs since karmic
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> hiho
<ghostcube> hi
<amik> when u go to the options tab, does a scroll bar appear on the right?
<amik> maybe u just have a printer with very few options :-)
<ghostcube> hmm i have no scroll bar in options
<ghostcube> only in jobs
<amik> that's probably why u don't see the bug...
<amik> I have a scrollbar appear there (lots of options), and it doesn't go away when returning to other tabs, but instead it stretches their content
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<ghostcube> the printer apllet thing is not new as it seems
<ghostcube> many complains about it
<ghostcube> but my webcam  not working bug is stressy
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> uvc driver is messed up
<Mamarok> oh, apachelogger, so sorry, was afk
<Mamarok> !cookie | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ghostcube> who had the idea to set the default font size to 8
<ghostcube> minuscookie
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> urgh, anyone wants to fix PackageKit in Shaman?
<apachelogger> shaman?
<apachelogger> isnt that like gentoo stuff?
<apachelogger> or arch?
<apachelogger> whatever it was
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thx
<Quintasan> apachelogger: shaman2 is being developed with PK frontend
<Quintasan> it's in kde playground
<Quintasan> way better than KPK IMO
<apachelogger> not that i understand this, but i would translate to duplicated effort
<apachelogger> KDE likes duplication a lot it seems
<apachelogger> ghostcube: go fix the printer applet
<ghostcube> :P
<Quintasan> well it's animu tiem for me now, my brain hurts from math
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I should get started on the analysis homework
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Quintasan: shaman looks a bit like synaptic doesnt it?
<Quintasan> yeah, it does
 * apachelogger notes that synaptic, just like adept, is one gigantic bitch of unusable design decisions :P
<Quintasan> I wanted to type, "but it's usable"
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> there is a reason ubuntu created that app-install thingy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: define usable
<Quintasan> are we going to write similar thing for KDE or we are sticking with KPK?
 * apachelogger does not see where kpk fails to provide the install icon :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I would suppose kpk gets a UI make over
 * ghostcube loves synaptic
<Quintasan> mhm
<Lex79> me too
<Quintasan> sounds interesting
<apachelogger> actually, IIRC kpk got strong speration of libs and ui
<ghostcube> the ui of synaptic isnt bad
<Quintasan> maybe I will get pro skills in coding before 10.04
<apachelogger> so one could probably stack just another UI on the kpk libs
<Quintasan> WTF is with network manager
<ulysses__> an user on the hungarian forum asked for software center in kubuntu, he couldn't find it (because there isn't:(
<Quintasan> works on my post-update machine but on clean install it suddenly failed to connect
<Quintasan> GRRR
<apachelogger> ulysses__: send him to complain to mvo :P
 * apachelogger kindly asked for UI/lib seperation but didn't get it yet
<ulysses__> what is mvo?
<apachelogger> not that I would be very interested in creating yet another phony app that is not half as good as it should be
<apachelogger> ulysses__: michael vogt, the main author of the software center thingy
<ulysses__> ah, thanks
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> need to leave soonish
<apachelogger> going back to graz
<Lex79> apachelogger: MessagesQt.sh needs some "include /usr/share/cdbs/1...." in rules to working or just add pkg-kde-tools to build-deps ?
<apachelogger> the latter
<apachelogger> extraction is done manually in rules
<Lex79> thanks
<apachelogger> Lex79: why do you ask?
<Lex79> merging qt 4.6
<Lex79> :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> take a look at the diff
<Lex79> ok, don't worry
<apachelogger> Lex79: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/11
<apachelogger> what is necessary for that stuff to work
<Lex79> perfect
<apachelogger> in fact, I even carefully documented it in the changelog :P
<Lex79> yes, it's the reason I asked :P
<apachelogger> Lex79: btw, you might want to check if KDE got a more up to date MessagesQt.sh while you are at it
<apachelogger> that is one of the maintenance nightmares I hate most about the whole rosetta import crap
 * ghostcube still is runing wicd cause network manager doesnt connect after upgrade
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gotta go
<Lex79> apachelogger: where is MessaggeQt.sh in kde ?
<Lex79> apachelogger: found
<mcas> who is working on the kubuntu-docs?
<Quintasan> oh god plz kill fglrx devels, each release is worse than previous one
<Sput> that's why you use the xorg drivers :)
<Air-Op> Hi, I put my Kubuntu 9.10 onto the USB drive, and grub comes up.  Kubuntu without installing doesn't come up, and can't get to to control-alt-fn-f2 other vts, memtest passed, integrity of the usb drive passed. 1gb ram
<Air-Op> it's a blank screen
<Air-Op> hurm, I can't figure out how to report the bug on launchpad
<neversfelde> Air-Op: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Air-Op> neversfelde    launchpad 3.0 is differant than 2.0.. I could do it in 2.0
<neversfelde> Air-Op: ?
<Air-Op> neversfelde: , When I go to launchpad and click report bug, it takes me to that faq
<Air-Op> I see no way to report a bug using the web interface
<Air-Op> I'm using another computer to gain network access while that computer is down..
<smarter> actually there is a way, you need to add a parameter to the URL, can't remember it though
<smarter> there it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<smarter> Air-Op: ^
<smarter> it's indicated in the page mentioned by neversfelde btw :p
<Air-Op> smarter:   that  one gives me an error when I hit continue, something about edge server being slow.
<Air-Op> Basically,  I got the usb boot disk working,,  but both the "try kubuntu without a"   and the Install kubuntu    just go to blank screens.  The integrity of the usb thumb drive and the memory pass
<ScottK> Air-Op: I had that happen a few times, but then trying again seemed to work.
<Air-Op> ScottK: , I've tried 2 or 3 times, will try more... also tried different boot order
<ScottK> No idea for sure, just saying because it fails once doesn't mean it will fail everytime.  If you've tried two or three times already, then it's probably something else.
<Air-Op> cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<Air-Op> This time I hit escape
<Air-Op> when the loading bar was up.. and that's what I'm left with
<Air-Op> stdin error0 all over the place
<amik> can anyone explain why a disk-intensive process (backuppc) causes the desktop to become unresponsive on a quad-core 4g box? where is the contention here? on what resource?
<ScottK> amik: I don't know why, but I sure know I'd like it fixed.
<amik> any idea who/what is responsible for it? kde? ubuntu? debian? kernel?
<ScottK> No.  I'd start by looking at iotop and see what's pulling down all the op
<ScottK> op/io
<amik> what's op?
<ScottK> io
<ScottK> op was a type
<ScottK> type/typo
<amik> well I know what the io is when this happens - backuppc in its daily run, or firefox whenever I close it (10 seconds of disk activity at least), etc. what I don't know is why the desktop becomes unresponsive when that happens
<ScottK> I get the same thing when pbuilder is starting.
<ScottK> So I guess the trick is to find out what's being blocked.
<ScottK> Not sure how to that.
<amik> any devs here to help out?
<apachelogger> amik: that really sounds like a hardware problem
<apachelogger> at the very most a driver problem (hd driver most likely)
<apachelogger> in either case you have a bottle neck of some kind, software caused or due to inter-hardware incompability
<apachelogger> other than that I can't think of any reason that would cause this
<apachelogger> oh well, graphics driver could also be at fault ... hard to say if X locks due to io blocking or due to driver almost craping out :D
<apachelogger> that sudo vs. kdesudo/gksudo crap is starting to annoy me
<apachelogger> next bug report about that gets a RTFM
<JontheEchidna> http://scrolli.com/image.aspx?id=155
<apachelogger> and that pic gets attached to 'em nasty reports
<Nightrose> uhmmmm i'm probably dumb but wth do i set the wallpaper in karmic?
<JontheEchidna> right click desktop -> desktop settings
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> not there
<Nightrose> and it's not in systemsettings either
<Nightrose> at least i can't find it
<apachelogger> missing package
<Nightrose> oh damn I'm stupid
<Nightrose> nvm
<apachelogger> probably the desktop file is in some -data package that did not get installed
 * JontheEchidna was about to paste pic :P
<apachelogger> that is why I dont like them darn -data packages to include .desktop files
<apachelogger> oha
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/I5hFLfGU.html
 * apachelogger hears rammstein
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: still it removed my slideshow
<Nightrose> which is not so nice
<JontheEchidna> :(
 * apachelogger turns up the volume and goes down stairs for some tea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also want a cup?///////
<Nightrose> apachelogger: always
<JontheEchidna> if only the plasma guys could be as good as the konvi guys about config upgrades
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: :(
<JontheEchidna> plasma method is "don't care"
<JontheEchidna> konvi method is "don't release until a potential obscure config upgrade bug, encountered while upgrading from KDE3 versions is investigated/fixed"
 * Nightrose pokes the Long Pointy Stick Of Dooooooooom(TM) in plasma's direction
<Nightrose> it's not a huge problem but it still sucks
<JontheEchidna> kopete fails too, the new MSN plugin for 4.3 uses new config and they never wrote an upgrade script. MSN apparently does not store contact lists server side
<JontheEchidna> what with M$ being big on p2p stuffs I suppose
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> msn seems to have gone fine here
<Nightrose> probably beause of previous upgrade
 * Nightrose loves contact pictures in kopete now
<Nightrose> i'd have loved to have that turned on earlier but it was impossible to use because the images were too big to be usable with more than a few contacts
<Nightrose> but now it's lovely
<Nightrose> \o/
 * apachelogger comes back with a cup of good night tea for Nightrose and apachelogger and a cup of irish breakfast tea for JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> yay
<JontheEchidna> yum
<Nightrose> :*
 * apachelogger also came to wonder where the german flat mate dood is
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> I am all alone, kinda scary :S
<Nightrose> i'm not alone -> more scary
<apachelogger> you are not?
<Nightrose> nope - flatmate is in the room next door
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> also a german dood?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> as german as it gets
 * apachelogger notes that german doods are the best flatmates since they are so easy to mess around without them even noticing
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> mhhh
<Nightrose> bah and kickoff is changing tabs only on click again
<apachelogger> moby in the amarok
 * Nightrose grumbles
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think we like changed it to that
<Nightrose> that might be but i set it to not do that cause i hate it
<Nightrose> so it should pretty please leave it ;-)
<apachelogger> anyhow ... much more important ... I got an exam tomorrow and am not prepared at all
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> though it is more than pointless really
<Nightrose> same for "showapplication by name"
<Nightrose> pretty please don't touch it if i set it kthxby
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> KDE would have messed up :P
<apachelogger> I think we have set it to switch-on-click for like 3 releases
<Nightrose> i know...
<Nightrose> still don't like it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> and i don't like having to set it again on every upgrade
 * apachelogger is wondering why there is no analysis lecture tomorrow
<Nightrose> besides all this ranting: karmic is lovely
 * Nightrose orders cookies for everyone
<jjesse> can mine be gluten free?
<Nightrose> sure
<jjesse> thanks ;)
<apachelogger> oh my
<JontheEchidna> I've seen a lot less negativity in the intertubes than with previous releases
<JontheEchidna> we must be doing something less sucky ;-)
<Nightrose> \o/
<jjesse> is it that bad?
<apachelogger> top question for exam tomorrow "what does IEEE and ACM stand for, and what do they do"
<jjesse> 9.10 is bad is what people are complaning about?
<JontheEchidna> they're not, which is good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would sure hope so
<JontheEchidna> means people are fairly happy and not mad enough to bitch :D
<Nightrose> lol
<jjesse> oh read it wrong
<apachelogger> lol, another very likely question for tomorrow "CIA, is not only an intelligence service, what else does it mean?"
<apachelogger> if all em nasty questions are going to be that shabby...
 * apachelogger is listening to Y.M.C.A.
<jjesse> what test are you taking?
<apachelogger> basically, about what study subjects I will have
<apachelogger> the lecture was that the whole study was broken down into parts and then you'd here what each part was about
 * apachelogger does not really grasp the point though
<JontheEchidna> yay for executables being obscure wrappers around others without an obvious dependency \o/ bug 468430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468430 in kdegames "kdesnake gives error message when attempting to start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468430
<apachelogger> what is kdesnake anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> ktron made more like gnibbles
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Replaces: ktron (<< 4:4.2.96-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> Conflicts: ktron (<< 4:4.2.96-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> not that I knew gnibbles :P
<JontheEchidna> kdesnake appears to be a wrapper around ktron that gives a different set of settings to send it into KSnake mode
<apachelogger> I suppose the replaces, conflicts is wrong then?
<apachelogger> any code stuff that needs fixing
 * apachelogger is in mood for a good night hack :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please also invite Nightrose
<apachelogger> and while you are at it ... make me able to invite peeps :P
<JontheEchidna> debfx: ping
<debfx> JontheEchidna: pong
<Riddell> hmm, I thought I felt someone poking me with a laser screwdriver around midday
<Riddell> that would have been apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> who would have sonic? :D
<JontheEchidna> debfx: hi, apparently the kmix maintainer wants to do a better OSD
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: me too
 * apachelogger had to get a new laser one
<apachelogger> it appears to me I lend my other one to someone
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Dario_Andres in #plasma can hook you up with him if you'd like to collab
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently the custom search thingy is completely broken
<Riddell> custom search thingy?
<JontheEchidna> google partner search 403's
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 468458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468458 in kubuntu-default-settings "Google search no permission to get URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458
<apachelogger> and no one seems to have access to the management thingy
<apachelogger> which is an even greater issue
<Riddell> management thingy?
<apachelogger> the management UI
<apachelogger> for the parnter search
<Riddell> management UI for what?
<apachelogger> the google partner search
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: basically canonical doods handed jr a url, I think that's all the involvement he had
<Riddell> why would we have access to that?  it's controlled somewhere deep on canonical's business department
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I dont like that :P
<Riddell> the canonical webmaster handed me a URL which he got from someone deeper in the dept
<Riddell> and I do confirm it's broken, that's really not acceptable
<apachelogger> leads to one hand doesnt know what the other does
<apachelogger> clearly the workflow here is broken, if we don't even know who exactly is responsible :S
<Riddell> I think we all know what we're doing but something is broken
<apachelogger> yeah, but out of our control
<Riddell> I wonder if I have a phone number for newz2000, it's sunday so he's probably doing christian things
<Riddell> anyone know when this started?
<Riddell> do we have a beastie number?
<ScottK> Riddell: Before release.
<Nightrose> bug 468458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468458 in kubuntu-default-settings "Google search no permission to get URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458
<Riddell> ScottK: damn, I'm sure I checked it
 * apachelogger did not check TBH :)
<apachelogger> didnt even know that it was implemented
<Riddell> it was announced in here loudly, but only for people around at the time
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I revised the structure now we have usr-share-kde4/ in kubuntu-default-settings for stuff that goes to /usr/share/kde4 ... such as search providers
<apachelogger> seemed more scalable to me :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, we should emphaise mailing list usage, stuff gets lost way too easy here
<apachelogger> ...also with time zones and stuff...
<apachelogger> unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000008
<apachelogger> 0-pointer dereferences are evil I have been told
<Riddell> I got down to 32 unread e-mails before the weekend, now it's up to 256, which at least is an equally geeky number
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> well answerphone message left on newz2000's phone, if we don't get this sorted by tomorrow we'll revert it
<apachelogger> k
<amik> apachelogger: so u think the io problem is a driver issue? what can I check? nobody else has display lags when there's lots of disk activity?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> amik: well, it can be a driver problem
<apachelogger> in fact there are multiple options
<apachelogger> amik: as google for a how to on IO analysis
<apachelogger> that stuff is actually quite complicate, so find the actual issue should be quite time consuming :S
<apachelogger> computing is evil
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't find the bug.
<Riddell> ScottK: for what?
<ScottK> For the Google search thingy being broken
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you get the google doc invite
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 468458 in kubuntu-default-settings "Google search no permission to get URL" [High,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> ScottK: Nightrose already got it covered :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jep - didn't look at it yet
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> very good
<Nightrose> ah nope
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose with a screwdriver
<Nightrose> that's not the way i wanted it :D
<Nightrose> damn :P
<amik> apachelogger: but if it's a general k/ubuntu issue, it's pretty bad... unresponsive desktops are a no-no
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any timeline?
<apachelogger> amik: at the very best it's a graphics driver problem
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have similar symptoms to what amik describes when I fire up pbuilder.
<apachelogger> goes down to IO-device driver problem
<apachelogger> and worst would be some bottle neck on hardware layer
<ScottK> I swear I filed a bug about this before the release, but I can't find it now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is because pbuilder also does decompressiong which diggs into the cpu
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I duped it an hour ago or so
<apachelogger> plain disk access should not cause unrepsonsiveness
<amik> apachelogger: I'm still not sure how a graphics driver with lots of free ram and cpu comes to a halt when disk is used... but having nvidia drivers, it should be pretty easy for someone else to confirm this
<apachelogger> amik: the driver locks X not anything else
<apachelogger> that can be caused by loads of things
<ScottK> Right.  There it is: Bug #460764 reported by Scott Kitterman on 2009-10-25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460764 in kdebase "403 Forbidden Error with Kubuntu custom search on Google (dup-of: 468458)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468458 in kubuntu-default-settings "Google search no permission to get URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458
<apachelogger> amik: but I would look into IO first
<apachelogger> much more likely problem
<apachelogger> long disk waits for example could cause unresponsiveness because IO tasks pile up
<amik> I don't think cpu activity (compression in ScottK's case) has anything to do with it. when I fully utilize the cpus, the desktop is light as a feather. just the darn disk...
<apachelogger> well cpu activity != (decompression == disk read + disk write + cpu activity)
<apachelogger> in fact I would suppose linux even finds some way to fill up RAM by decompression
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> amik: find some hardware dood
<apachelogger> amik: does CPU usage go up when the system becomes unresponsive?
<amik> apachelogger: I tried to have a look while this happens (every day), which is hard because of the unresponsiveness, but I never saw a real peak. I'm on a quad core, and shutting down firefox doesn't max it out...
<amik> I was hoping there are devs here with more in-depth knowledge of what's going on beneath, that's why I'm here :-)
<amik> not that you haven't been very helpful ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-01
<maco> transitlogger: im now reading everything you type in your accent, and it is amusing me
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> ScottK: ping
<EagleScreen> I'm writting a MIR for synaptiks package, I have a rough draft of it, could you take a look to it? is all right?
<EagleScreen> http://pastebin.ca/1978381
<EagleScreen> I am following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements I dont know what to say about point 4.7, I don't understand well it
<EagleScreen> aparts from this, you might want to take a look to Bug #666653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666653 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X.org server segfaults when I close session (KDM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666653
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I'll try and look at it tomorrow.
<EagleScreen> okay ScottK
<CIA-41> [muon] jmthomas * 1191737 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Fix a bug with the new DownloadModel where items from previous downloads would remain if the user cancelled the download.
 * transitlogger arrived at FRA
<nigelb> transitlogger: how many more hours to go?
<nigelb> (to get home that is)
<transitlogger> about 7h
<nigelb> transitlogger: ouch, have fun.
 * ScottK keeps rebuilding python2.7 on nixternal's powerpc box just to see if he can wake him early.
<ScottK> transitlogger: I'd like your advice on armel build flags (see kubuntu-devel ml).
<ScottK> transitlogger: Even better I'd like for you to just upload pkg-kde-tools with an appropriate fix.
<EagleScreen> hello
<transitlogger> ScottK: I am not sure that is the right way to do it, then again I am not sure about the implications of that change anyway, I'll look into it once I am home
<transitlogger> sheytan: ping
<ScottK> hello EagleScreen (I didn't look yet)
<ScottK> transitlogger: Thanks.
<transitlogger> sheytan: can you make me another banner image for my blog (940x198)? I am working on a series of blogs about UDS and it would be more than cool to have a theme banner for that again :D
<EagleScreen> I'd like an aprobal from any of you before submit the MIR, but don't worry we still have time until natty freeze
<transitlogger> sheytan: supposedly using the logo from http://summit.ubuntu.com/
 * transitlogger goes off again
<EagleScreen> so if any of you have some time, please, review this MIR report: http://pastebin.ca/1978694
<ScottK> EagleScreen: It builds on i386, amd64, armel, and powerpc which are all the archs that exist in Natty, so say it builds on all archs (sparc and ia64 were dropped)
<ScottK> EagleScreen: For #3, don't say it's hard to find security vulnerabilities.   Just say you didn't find any.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: For the next 3 - Any lines say there are no results for those searches
<ScottK> EagleScreen: For 4.7, just say it doesn't ship a test suite.
<EagleScreen> ok
<ScottK> EagleScreen: re the daemon question in the security section: daemons aren't shipped in /etc/init.d, that's where their init scripts often go.  It does (from looking at the source) ship a daemon, so you should investigate this.
<ScottK> The rest looks good.
<jussi> ScottK: do you know where I can find this vapour ware they call plasma media center?  google is not talking nice to me today
<jussi> :P
<EagleScreen> ScottK: it ships a kded daemon 
<ScottK> EagleScreen: You need to say that in that section then.
<EagleScreen> well
<ScottK> jussi: I'd have expected to find it in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/ - but I don't see it. Maybe it moved to git already.
<jussi> hrm, I kept searching, found this : http://gitorious.net/plasma-media-center (adding "git" helped)
<ScottK> jussi: Looks like it.  Have a look at the plasma-mobile package for hints on how to package an external plasma shell.
<rbelem> hey ScottK 
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> hey rbelem
<rbelem> ScottK, can we start working on kde packages?
<ScottK> rbelem: Sure.
<rbelem> ScottK, i think that we need to split kdebase-workspace-bin a little bit
<ScottK> rbelem: OK.  Please write up your proposal and send it to the kubuntu-devel ML so we can discuss.
<rbelem> cool! :-)
<transitlogger> rbelem: while you are writing ... I do not have your user profile in my inbox yet ;)
<transitlogger> shadeslayer: ^ same thing
<rbelem> ehehe :-D
 * transitlogger is soon out of intarwebs time
<transitlogger> oh wellz, boarding starts soonish anyway (I think)
<transitlogger> anyhow, I am out of online time, read you later
<debfx> ScottK: adding -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb in pkg-kde-tools isn't a solution as many qt-only packages are affected as well
<ScottK> debfx: I realize it isn't a complete solution, but the decision was made to drop this from gcc defaults, so I'm not sure what better to do.
<debfx> do you know what exactly causes the build failures? a compiler bug?
<ScottK> debfx: No.  It's some assembler that doesn't support Thumb2 properly.
 * ScottK looks for the wiki page
<ScottK> debfx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2PortingHowto knows way more about it than I do.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, but where does the assembler code come from?
<ScottK> debfx: I know qt4-x11 has some.  I'm not sure if there's any higher in the stack.
<debfx> ah, it's probably qatomic_armv6.h
<ScottK> A proper thumb2 port of that would also solve the problem.
<ScottK> (fsvo that)
<jussi> someone give me a hand?  what am I missing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/523924/
<jussi> nvm, I found it... libtag1-dev :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<jussi> ScottK: hrm, it built, but there were stackloads of warnings. :/
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523925/
<ScottK> jussi: Probably OK.
<jussi> kool. now just got to work out how to run it :D 
<Technoviking> morning all, question is there a copy of the new Kubuntu CoF logo in svg I can download?
<shtylman_> Technoviking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<Technoviking> thanks cheers
<jussi> hrm, so it looks like it only made basic shell, or it cant find all the bits...
<EagleScreen> hi again ScottK
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Hello.
<EagleScreen> I have mentioned that synaptiks ships a kded daemon, but must I provide more details about it? may be the related files?
<ScottK> That's sufficient.
<ScottK> If the MIR team has questions, they'll ask.
<EagleScreen> ok, then I have the synaptiks MIR RC1
<ScottK> Great.
<EagleScreen> here it is: http://pastebin.ca/1978851
<EagleScreen> mm the security section is partially duplicated
<EagleScreen> fixing
<ScottK> EagleScreen: We don't install daemons in /etc/init.d, we install init scripts there.  Other than that, good.
<ScottK> Good.
<EagleScreen> then, is it ready to report?, ScottK
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Yes.  Ping me when it's in the bug and I'll comment on it.
<EagleScreen> all right
<EagleScreen> ScottK: Bug #669558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669558 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "[MIR] synaptiks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669558
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Looks good.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ synaptiks MIR submitted.
<EagleScreen> what do you think about switch from dragonplayer to kaffeine? the current state of kaffeine is stable, and it is more feature rich than dragonplayer, for instance kaffeine can watch Digital TV
<ScottK> EagleScreen: We discussed it at UDS briefly and decided not.  I'd ask Riddell for details.
<EagleScreen> and what about partitionmanager on the Live CD?
<EagleScreen> it would be really useful
<ScottK> Didn't come up in discussion.
<ScottK> I'd suggest mail to kubuntu-devel.
<shtylman_> I agree with eaglescreen
<EagleScreen> thanks shtylman_
<ScottK> Conceptually it makes sense, but a partition manager needs to be very reliable and I've no opinion about if partitionmanager is up to it.
<EagleScreen> I have used it a few times and it worked sucessfully, but better testing would be nice
<shtylman_> indeed... ScottK is also right :)
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: im like.. all jetlagged... ill mail it to you tmmrw
<shadeslayer> transitlogger: oh and gmail bug is fixed in trunk...
<shtylman_> ScottK: what is it about action based notifications that you like? discoverability of the actions?
<ScottK> shtylman_: That and when I see the notification, that's where I naturally aim for.  To get a notification and then have some other place I need to click to act on it is nonsense design.
<shadeslayer> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv << pics
<shtylman_> ScottK: I can understand that point of view
<ScottK> This man effectively has root on your desktops - How scary is that: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072448693_Y95d8
<ScottK> transitlogger: ^^^
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<yahyai-0_> hi
<yahyai-0_> how to make or edit a theme like plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<yahyai-0_> how to make or edit a theme like plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<EagleScreen> why kgmailnotifier debug symbols aren't in the ddebs repo?
<shtylman_> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.5.0+dfsg.1) but it is not going to be installed
<shtylman_>                 Depends: libphonon-dev (>= 4:4.7.0really4.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<shtylman_> :(
<transitlogger> I am home \o/
<shtylman_> congrats
 * apachelogger hands shadeslayer a pillow to take a nap
<ryanakca> Heh, OpenBSD just released with KDE 3.5.10
<freeflying> ryanakca, cool, someone is still using 3.5.x
<shtylman_> wow
<shtylman_> that isn't cool
<shtylman_> I think that's ... wow
<apachelogger> ...scary
<DarkwingDuck> OpenSuse 11 is still using 4.3
<ulysses> DarkwingDuck: openSuse 11.3 uses 4.4.4
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm, I was talking to a friend of mine who is still on 4.3 with opensuse 11
<ulysses> I got a double-side openSuse DVD (one side 32 bit, one side 64 bit) here, it ships kde 4.4.4
<EagleScreen> KDE 3.5.10 is still wonderful
<sheytan> apachelogger Hey ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger sure, but tomorrow
<sheytan> i had some guests today :)
<sheytan> was busy
<sheytan> when i done it, i'll ping you ;)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: plingy
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-02
<JontheEchidna> stumbled on this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27390993/kdesudokvpm.png
<JontheEchidna> oxygen sure has come a long way as a widget theme
<CIA-41> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1192088 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (cache.cpp worker/worker.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-41> Revert the pkgCacheFile port in QApt::Cache for a bit. It introduced a
<CIA-41> regression where canceling a worker action and then doing another would result
<JontheEchidna> !find lvm2app.h
<ubottu> Package/file lvm2app.h does not exist in maverick
<JontheEchidna> !find lvm2app.h natty
<ubottu> natty is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<JontheEchidna> :/
<CIA-41> jmthomas * 1192104 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog Add a changelog for branch
<CIA-41> jmthomas * 1192107 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 1.0.4 release
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: plungy
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hi. do you recall discussing the removal of qtjambi last UDS?
<JontheEchidna> iirc we decided it should go, because it FTBFS and is dead upstream
<rgreening> yes. I believe this was the case
<rgreening> dead == drop
<JontheEchidna> good. I'll see about actually getting it done this cycle :P
<rgreening> cool
<JontheEchidna> before I forget again
<rgreening> I've been afk most this cycle. $work and $life
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. not blaming you at all.
<rgreening> but here's to getting back into swing for nattyt
<rgreening> I know :)
<lucasicf> can i get kde apps source from subversion?
<hunger> Hmmm... Will the konq-plugins get a rebuild soon? They depend on libkonq5 which conflicts with libkonq5a which everything else seems to be using.
<persia> Potentially, but few folk concentrate on NBS much prior to preparing for Alpha 1, as the vast majority of packages are likely to get an upload later, making the rebuild superfluous.
<Riddell> morning, what did I miss?
<hunger> looks like kdeutils all still depend on libkonq5:-(
 * apachelogger slept through the morning since his cell was still using eastern time -.-
<Mamarok> apachelogger: jet lag is worse traveling East
<\sh> apachelogger: tststs....
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, I am not really lagging as of yet
<apachelogger> it is just that my alarm clock went off later than it should ^^
<\sh> the halloween party on sunday cost me 600 bucks now....:(
<apachelogger> ah
<Mamarok> \sh: oops, what did you break?
 * apachelogger founds his prepared uds notes again ... left them at home along with maths stuff
<\sh> Mamarok: I didn't break anything...my son did...daddy and mommy had a light hangover, and son was "repairing" daddies glasses...
<apachelogger> oh, and I have a maths test in 1 hour oh dear
<apachelogger> \sh: oh dear
<\sh> apachelogger: yes..and visiting the optician this morning wasn't a good start....new glasses means 600 bucks but hey...my son was clever, he "repaired" my glasses, and put them back where I left them ... but the innocent look of son was priceless
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> \sh: I suppose that already unveales a job opportunity :)
<\sh> apachelogger: hahahaha...you don't know what this little guy is up to...I was buying a PS3 2 weeks ago..with guitar hero + drumkit and everything..now this little fellow sits on the drums and always says "bangbang" when he hits the the drums ;) so...I wonder, musician or optician...one of the two 
<apachelogger> latter is surely less stressful, also you get to make money off people who were drunk on helloween and got their glasses repaired :P
<apachelogger> OTOH making music is probably more fun
<apachelogger> lol, reading my memolane is just horrible
<jussi> apachelogger: what happened to our photos?
<apachelogger> usually goes like "drinking $randomalcoholicdrink ... a bit later ... have headache ... a bit later ... slept half a day"
<apachelogger> jussi: which ones?
<jussi> MICKEY!!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> somewhere on kollide
<apachelogger> jussi: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/21766940000.jpg
<jussi> awesome!
<jussi> haha
<jussi> openstack got a good deal out of that...
<apachelogger> quite frankly the one with pluto is better
<jussi> where is that? 
<jussi> or is it the one I took?
<apachelogger> the one you took
<apachelogger> I believe
<apachelogger> there is one version floating around on my facebook profile
<apachelogger> of the ones I saw it was the best
<Riddell> apachelogger, jussi: everyone get home alive?
<jussi> Riddell: well.. Im alive... obviously :D
<jussi> *G*
<apachelogger> Riddell: AFAIK, are you home as well?
<Riddell> back on my very own sofa
<jussi> what? Riddell has a sofa? :D
<jussi> apachelogger: I think Rohan's head lookskinda skewed  in that photo... dont you think?
<apachelogger> jussi: which one?
<jussi> the one on kollide...
<apachelogger> jussi: yes, it is a crapy pick altogether
<apachelogger> colors and whatnot
<apachelogger> also it is (c) disney
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> gtg
<ScottK> apachelogger: Progress on getting KDE built on armel is pending you turning a bit of your giant brain to the question of how best to deal with "CXXFLAGS += -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb" (e.g. in pkg-kde-tools or package by package).
 * ScottK is fixing Qt packages in the mean time.
<jussi> ScottK: nice work... resorting to "head swelling" to get things done :D
<Riddell> ScottK: actually doko said I should forward that change to him since he thought it's a bug that it didn't compile without compiler flag changes
 * maco attempts to recruit #ubuntu person to Qt
<maco> (was looking for C++ IDE and a toolkit to use instead of Visual C++)
<persia> maco, That's not recruiting: that's just showing folk the best supported C++ environment in Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer_> persia: apachelogger make is zomg
<shadeslayer_> ive read about 30 pages or such.. but it is really awesome
<persia> shadeslayer_, *best* scripting environment ever.  There's a reason most folk recommend using this for debian/rules.
<shadeslayer_> *nod*
<maco> huh what?
 * gaurav was wondering if a new amarok package was on its way.
<shadeslayer_> who's the new recruit ^ 
<sheytan> apachelogger hey
<sheytan> apachelogger can you link that logo again?
<persia> maco, context is that apachelogger and I insisted shadeslayer_ needed to read the entire make manual before complaining about debian/rules hacks
<Riddell> gaurav: should it be?
<maco> persia: oh. i should do that some day maybe...
<maco> should also read that book i have on gdb
<maco> then maybe i could do something about all those bugs that have stacktraces attached
<Riddell> you can do things with stacktraces without having to know gdb
<persia> One doesn't need to read a book on gdb to read a stacktrace.  I tend to be the person who gives the most stacktrace-reading training for Ubuntu, and I don't use gdb in the process at all (except perhaps as a lower-level for automation)
<Riddell> you just have to be able to read the stacktrace enough to find out where the crash is and the code path to it
<Riddell> or course gdb can be useful for creating the stacktrace or debugging once you know there's a problem but aren't quite sure what caused it
<gaurav> Riddell: I was talking to jefferai the other day, about songs not getting indexed properly in the amarok's library. He told me that he was in contact with the package maintainers about that bug.
<Riddell> gaurav: ok don't think I've heard of that issue but we've been at the Ubuntu Summit last week so things may have gone unnoticed
<gaurav> no problem :) i'll just build amarok from trunk till we get the fix.
<maco> i always get confused at the bit where the stacktrace goes all the way to telling me glib had a freakout, and then i dont know if its the app or the library thats buggy
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I know he's offline this week, so I guess we'll have to wait.
<Riddell> anyone know what this means from the kubuntu coding notes? "investiage setting grab server to through in kdmrc"
<Riddell> sheytan: which logo?
<sheytan> Riddell apachelogger wants me to do a header for his blog with uds logo
<Riddell> the one on http://summit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sheytan> Riddell yes, thank you
<sheytan> Riddell apachelogger http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2208/udsheader.png :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: dude... be patient, i havent uploaded all of them yet ^_^
<jussi> LOL
<shadeslayer> ~3 more to go
<shadeslayer> jussi: all done.. now go tag yourself :P
<jussi> bwahahah
<apachelogger> sheytan: beautiful
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think doko needs to be poked, according to that thumb should be default in gcc...
<Riddell> apachelogger: doko requested to be poked
<Riddell> feel free to do so
<apachelogger> dont see him in ubuntu-devel :(
<Riddell> 14:43 < ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I know he's offline this week, so I guess we'll have to wait.
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's about doko
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe we need to do some change research
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell ive uploaded pics to fb
 * apachelogger is wondering when Riddell will upload something :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: after I've tidied up all these session notes :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: next time you might consider distributing that work load ;)
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> <3 good changelogs
<apachelogger> thumb introduction to gcc-4.4 is documented, removal apparently not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice pix
<apachelogger> shadeslayer++
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: though flickr would be more useful to the wider public I think :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill upload to flickr as well
<apachelogger> duplication ftw!
<apachelogger> stupid online service providers
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> it would have been awesome if fb could import from flickr
<maco> shadeslayer: it cant? 
<maco> youd think thered be an app for that
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<apachelogger> there even is one for the picasa
<sheytan> apachelogger thanks :D
<shadeslayer> uploading to flickr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can get flickr to notify facebook of new uploads, I have that set
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as apachelogger put it... data duplication ftw
<Riddell> how is that data duplication?
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/apachelog.wordpress.com.html what do you think?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it isnt, what shadeslayer is doing is data duplication ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ I revised the more clients part a bit, probably still a bit vague on the thunderbird side of things
 * apachelogger is not entirely sure what to write about it though
<sheytan> apachelogger cool :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think about http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/apachelog.wordpress.com.html
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry honey - still at work :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you need to get rid of busyness
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> you barely have time to snuggle with me
<Nightrose> it pays the bills you know
<Nightrose> awwwww
<Nightrose> *huggle*
<apachelogger> you could just litter the bills :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> i wish
<apachelogger> oh dear, we just signed up goethe for a course on software paradigms :O
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do you think of the content http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/apachelog.wordpress.com.html
<apachelogger> persia: can we call the Ubuntu Addressbook "Butterfly"? :D
<persia> Isn't that reserved for use with MSN?
<apachelogger> oh, possibly
<persia> Maybe "Moth"? or is that too bright?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Since KDE is involved the Kubuntu team is of  << maybe add a comma there?
<apachelogger> persia: not fluffy enough ;)
<shadeslayer> persia: not as fluffy
<persia> On Sunday, valorie and I were talking about it a bit more, and wondered if it didn't make sense to try to find a way to hook up diaspora and LP instead of creating a special tool, because of the many places that have laws related to storage of things like names, addresses, and phone numbers.
 * persia , having inspected both moths and butterflys under microscopes, knows that moths have wing hair and butterflies have wing powder, making moths "more fluffy", but understands the widespread misunderstandings on this topic related to colours
<apachelogger> oh dear, kobby needs a search for documents
<al> is kolab still using good old cyrus?
<apachelogger> al: yeah
<al> dealbreaker :>
<apachelogger> persia: question is if diaspora meets the requirements
<persia> Yeah, dunno.
<persia> maco, ?
<Riddell> al: Dovecot is being looked into
<al> Riddell, sounds good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.flickr.com/photos/45059736@N02/sets/72157625297087490/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you tag them uds-n?
<shadeslayer> im doing that
<shadeslayer> ok..i cant figure it out -.-
<shadeslayer> wait...
<shadeslayer> zomg.. i have to tag each and every one of these?
<apachelogger>   * gcc-arm-implicit-it.diff: Only pass -mimplicit-it=thumb when in
<apachelogger>     thumb mode (Andrew Stubbs).
<apachelogger> interesting
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> ScottK: to me it looks as if something were broken... also it seems we could use -mthumb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anything else? ... I was more interested in understandibility and overall consistency etc. :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: imo it looks good
<persia> Use of mthumb significantly reduces code size, which can improve performance in some cases (because more code can fit in cache)
<Riddell> apachelogger: "KDEPIM Enterprise is a special branch of KDEPIM tweaked for Kolab." are you referring to KDE 3 or KDE 4 PIM there?
<apachelogger> general
<apachelogger> Riddell: is enterprise not seperate in KDE 4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not for KMail 2 (if I remember correctly)
<Riddell> enterprise 3 == KDE 3 PIM , enterprise 4 == branch of KDE 4 PIM with KMail 1, enterprise 5 == branch now merged into trunk of KDE 4 PIM with KMail 2
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> and enterprise 4 branch isn't very interesting, not many kolab users for kde 4
<Riddell> since they're waiting for kmail 2
<Riddell> I think
<steveire> Riddell: Yep, e5 is current trunk
<steveire> It will probably eventually be KDE 4.7 i tihn
<steveire> think*
<Riddell> steveire: you don't think there will be another KDE PIM release before 4.7?
<steveire> Oh, there will be, yes, but we wont' call it e5
<steveire> and maintain it for 10 years
<Riddell> ah I see
<steveire> I'm just guessing though too
<steveire> Riddell: Where will KDE be for the next kubnutu lts?
<shadeslayer> steveire: possibly 4.7 or 4.7.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you get your signed keys?
<steveire> So that's April 2012?
<shadeslayer> steveire: Next LTS is due in April, 2012
<shadeslayer> if 4.7 can come out before the feature freeze i suppose it can go in
<steveire> Interesting, thanks
<Riddell> it'll be KDE SC 4.8 by then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i export the default kde cache and kde config folders before starting startkde?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm afraid I don't know
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> probably there's some way to do it
<shadeslayer> "P
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> zomg
 * shadeslayer cant believe this
<Riddell> shadeslayer: get home ok?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yus :)
<shadeslayer> what about you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/1qj4j4Hw << look at that.. its sandboxed by default
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel_ we are epic
<Riddell> what am I ment to look at?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: line 84
<shadeslayer> and afaik we havent patched anything 
<shadeslayer> so everything is set by buildd i suppose
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> that'll be a patch
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<Riddell> then it's set with cmake arguments
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> thats why its epic
<Riddell> maco: do you have the bug number for the gvfs issue in Qt?
<yofel> yeah, I think startkde get's modified by cmake at some point, which makes that stuff much easier
<Riddell> still leaves the /tmp files
<shadeslayer> aye ^
<yofel> we'll still have to add a file to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ I think 
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: back home?
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats in there?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: you and I am already working again :-(
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: im just working today, i have my exams from next week :P
<mgraesslin> hmm on second thought: working is better than exams ;-)
<shadeslayer> yeah .... 
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe I'm totally mistaken, as I'm not sure how the .so stuff is done, but we might have to tell it to look in /opt at runtime too (or I'm just confusing that with something else)
<shadeslayer> i think that is what apachelogger was trying to tell me
<shadeslayer> because the folderview plasmoid doesnt work
<yofel> at build time we set LD_LIBRARY_PATH currently, but startkde doesn't set it by itself on runtime
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> someone ought to clean the ppa of source packages
<Riddell> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ServerNattyKolab is from before UDS I think, are there any notes from after?  are there any action items?
<hunger> There seems to be some conflict of libkonq5 with libkonq5a in natty. Is somebody working on resolving that?
 * hunger got stuck halfway in an maverick->natty update.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hunger: natty is not supported
<Riddell> hunger: fixing that is next on my todo list after the paperwork from UDS
<shadeslayer> its like ... pre alpha
<Riddell> but I may not get to it today, lots of paperwork
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he knows the risks :)
<hunger> shadeslayer: I am aware of that. But you guys want to get it to alpha state, so I guess you will be working on any issues that come up anyway:-)
<shadeslayer> ah well
<hunger> Riddell: That would be great.
<hunger> shadeslayer: I am not complaining that I am stuck, I am just curious for how long I'll end up being stuck:-)
<shadeslayer> hunger: use project neon if you want bleeding edge :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<hunger> shadeslayer: Or whether I'll just switch to my own KDE builds for a while:-)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<Riddell> long todo list! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Tm_T> I should take something for me in this cycle
<Riddell> Tm_T: you're into locos?  working out the "integrate kubuntu into locos" bit with darkwingduck would be a good start
<Tm_T> ooh, that could be it yres
<Tm_T> yes
<jussi> can I volunteer, and if I try and fail then take my name off? (Im thinking of plasma media center packaging)
<Riddell> jussi: of course
<Riddell> jussi: for that item the first step is to check with upstream what the status is and if it makes any sense at all to package 
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, I downloaded it yesterday and got it to build, but its not working right _yet_ Ill contact upstram soonish
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> jussi: getting into packaging?
<jussi> shadeslayer: *back* into packaging? :P
<shadeslayer> oic
<jussi> shadeslayer: !!!!!!
<shadeslayer> wha...
<jussi> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> oh...
<jussi> ahh now then... I think I actually found it in playground...
<shadeslayer> i can only take up stuff after 12th November
<jussi> mrgh
<jussi> did you know sometimes Im an idiot? :D
<jussi> hrm, just built it on maverick... vaguely works - cant seem to get it to open much though...
<jussi> what are the soprano bits here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/524579/
<Riddell> jussi: do you have nepomuk running?
<jussi> no idea...
<jussi> jussi     1711  0.0  0.4  87224 16908 ?        Sl   17:55   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder
<jussi> jussi     1744  0.0  0.1  43316  7060 ?        Sl   17:55   0:00 /usr/bin/nepomukserver
<jussi> Riddell: see above
<apachelogger> Riddell: so e5 will not be a seperate branch? in that case I should drop mentioning its branched nature
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cant see any
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/apachelog.wordpress.com.html better?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you home yet?
<apachelogger> ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i am now yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: time to read that page?
<Nightrose> i'll try ;-)
 * apachelogger still feels something is odd about it
<Nightrose> The enterprise 5 release will however be based of regular KDEPIM.
<Nightrose> should probably be off
<Nightrose> b/a) 
<Nightrose> ? ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<Nightrose> besides that i think it's good
<Nightrose> the intro is a bit apprupt
<apachelogger> eeeeeek
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ideas for better intro
<Nightrose> not really sorr
<Nightrose> y
<apachelogger> ScottK: kolabsync is the broken with thunderbird 1.5
<apachelogger> in particular it does not want to install
<apachelogger> because it is not compatible
<apachelogger> this is god horrible
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> s/1.5/3.1
<apachelogger> <em:maxVersion>3.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<apachelogger> brrrr
 * apachelogger hates rekonq
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I add an question to the intro, how is that?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sounds good
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> only waiting for ScottK and Riddell then
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> yw
<apachelogger> darkwingduck here :(
<apachelogger> +no
 * apachelogger snuggles Nightrose
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw if you do not license the flickr stuff CC the nice people of ubuntu marketing will not be able to utilize it ^^
<apachelogger> also remember jono's introductionary talk ;)
<EagleScreen> I see the new natty todo
<EagleScreen> what happened to the postponed fix samba file sharing?
<apachelogger> eaten alive
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-03
<ScottK> apachelogger: My understanding is the Thunderbird/Kolab thing is done by one guy in his free time.  Not suprising.
<tazz> yo shadeslayer 
<yahyai-0> how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "kubuntu 10.10")???
<yahyai-0> how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "kubuntu 10.10")???
<valorie> so we no longer have the package kde-devel
<valorie> we used to.....
<hrw> hi
<jussi> hi
<hrw> I have some updates for kde/natty packages - how should I share them?
<hrw> they fix FTFBS on armel
<hrw> hm. I see that ScottK uploaded some of them. uf
<jussi> hrw: ScottK is your man for arm - although if Riddell and apachelogger can probably help also
<hrw> jussi: thx
<hrw> I got Efika MX Smartbook at UDS-N and want to have kde on it. 
<hrw> but I also needs natty on my machines due to development
<jussi> hrw: I understand completely - Im hoping to get one of those myself...
<hrw> so my (also new) pandaboard is now going though builds of kde packages
 * jussi eye's hrw's efika jealously...
<hrw> jussi: trust me - it is not user ready yet
<jussi> hrw: not really the point for me ;)
<hrw> ;d
<jussi> hrw: is there flash working on that device yet? 
 * jussi had the nettop version, but no hdmi cable, so hasnt had a chance to check it yet
<jussi> has
<hrw> jussi: I do not care about flash on !x86
<hrw> jussi: on maemo tablets (770/n810/n900) it was slow
<valorie> !kde-devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-devel
<valorie> hmmm
<apachelogger> hrw: what does the fix look like?
<apachelogger> if it involves thumb then I suppose it has to wait until the master of gcc returns, because from a spec from lucid times it seems we should default to thumb but for some reason that got changed...
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Help with Team Report <3 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
 * apachelogger needs to write a Kubuntu is Ubuntu blog post
 * persia adds a weighting of several gazillion to that task.
<hrw> apachelogger: mostly adding -mimplicit-it=thumb from Qt to kde packages to get them built
<apachelogger> hrw: yeah, see also a recent mail to kubuntu-devel
<hrw> apachelogger: will look
<apachelogger> we can easily add it globally for all of KDE
<persia> Didn't doko want to not do that?
<apachelogger> however I think it ought to be changed in gcc, or rather find out why it did get changed from defaulting to thumb
<apachelogger> persia: he wanted to get poked is what I have heared
<persia> Did he get poked yet?
<hrw> apachelogger: which one?
<apachelogger> he is not available this week
<apachelogger> hrw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-October/004858.html
<hrw> thx
<persia> Aha!  So we're basically stuck until post-plumbers.  makes sense.
<hrw> apachelogger: kdepimlibs fails same way
<hrw> kdebindings also
<persia> I know we went to a fair bit of trouble to port everything *to* thumb, because it was smaller, so better cache fit, so I'm a big fan of waiting on doko for this.
<hrw> kdebase-workspace is what I will check after kdebindings got built
<apachelogger> hrw: from what I gather most of kde fails due to it
<hrw> apachelogger: I also would like to see toolchain people opinion.
<apachelogger> that would be doko, who is pluming this week
<hrw> or people from Linaro toolchain WG can look too
<persia> hrw, Can you work on maverick this week, against natty chroots?
<hrw> as this is kind of gcc-4.5 regression compared to gcc-4.4
<persia> hrw, If you want to involve them, we might identify the problem more closely, but I'd still want to involve doko in a final solution.
<hrw> persia: what you want to be checked? I can create maverick chroot or maverick system
<persia> I don't need anything checked.  I just know maverick/kde works, so wondered if you could create natty chroots on a maverick system and work in the chroots.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<hrw> persia: on panda I do not use X11 at all so it is safe to be natty for me
<persia> Ah, OK.
<hrw> persia: need to send my primary lcd for repair - backlight died
<hrw> persia: so in meantime I hack kde to build as smartbook is natty now and it is device hard to reinstall
<hrw> too many packages hacked by genesi 
 * hrw -> bisecting binutils
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> valorie: ping
<valorie> o/
<apachelogger> valorie: did you send me your user profile yet?
<valorie> no
<valorie> I shall try my netbook again right now
<valorie> I fear 'tis dead still, though
<apachelogger> sue someone!!!
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> for some reason my fluffy blog post had 289 views the past week :O
<apachelogger> fregl: we srsly need to get new steam behind the project
<valorie> well, I'll have to send it back
<valorie> it began to start up, and immediately shut down
<valorie> I guess I'll have to re-write
<valorie> :(
<valorie> it was pretty good, too
<apachelogger> stupid netbook
<valorie> I was going to work on the monthly report
<valorie> but there is nothing there about the meeting, going to UDS, talks given, etc.?
<valorie> shall I add sections?
<apachelogger> please
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> question is if we should have a section with all stuff that we talked about
<apachelogger> or just general a line saying UDS happened with loads of discussion and fun..
<hrw> uds was nice event but too many sessions to attend so I skipped kde ones ;(
<apachelogger> you really need to fix your priorities :P
<persia> apachelogger, You will want to detail all the sessions for the Proceedings anyway, which means that publicity posts can just point at that.
 * apachelogger demands more focused topics really
<hrw> apachelogger: uds-n was work for me, not pleasure
<apachelogger> persia: good point
 * jussi demands more apachelogger clones
<apachelogger> valorie: I think a one liner linking to the proceedings should suffice
<apachelogger> hrw: work and pleasure are not mutually exclusive... in some businesses anyway... oh I better stop here...
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd really need some pix of our paddling trip, that currently sort of holds back uds blog posts :/
<valorie> no list of attendees?
<hrw> apachelogger: ;d
<valorie> perhaps link to our TODO ? or the Proceedings ?
<valorie> oops, you said that
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> valorie: well, you could list the attendes if you wish to
<apachelogger> probably better from a community magic POV
<valorie> hrw, did we meet?
<hrw> valorie: nope, I would remember
<apachelogger> oh dang
 * apachelogger forgot to write about hottubs
<apachelogger> dang
<apachelogger> Riddell: also I would need hot tub pictures for that matter... ;)
<hrw> 66% of kdebindings...
<hrw> I like that percentage infos of cmake
<apachelogger> cmake++
<valorie> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv
<valorie> lots of pictures
<apachelogger> scary ones too
<jussi> apachelogger: and salmiakki
<apachelogger> oh, right, omg
<jussi> and nasty irc councillors forcing you onto the scary waterslide :P
<Sput> oooh, salmiakki
 * jussi wonders how drunk that guy from the kernel team got...
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> ati is rather silly
<Sput> why?
<apachelogger> on their driver page they talk about version 10.9 while current  is 10.10
<apachelogger> also the documentation for 10.10 is there, just not referenced..
<valorie> gads, where is that photo of all of us at UDS, *not* on FB?
<valorie> somewhere I can link to it?
<persia> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072081201_cBWXK is a feed by the person who took the photo.  Dunno if it's included.
<valorie> nope
<valorie> shadeslayer took it, I think
<valorie> but it's only in FB that I can find now
<persia> Oh, different value of "all".
<valorie> Riddell, ScottK, Apachelogger, Shadeslayer, Rbelem, Maco, Persia, Jussi, Valorie
<valorie> is who I have as attendees
 * persia was thinking of http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072410213_b8Tpw
<valorie> oh, darkwingduck!
<valorie> that is a great one
<valorie> but I'm filling in the monthly report, and thought the photo might be nice in there
<jussi> Does anyone have a picture of me in my death suit? 
<valorie> you missed out being in that one!
<persia> I think you meant http://www.flickr.com/photos/45059736@N02/5140100462/in/set-72157625297087490/
<valorie> sadly, I missed taking on, jussi
<valorie> woooooo!
<valorie> yup, that's the one I wanted
<valorie> thanks, persia
<apachelogger> valorie: agateau? mgraesslin? darkwingduck? cute?
<valorie> dangit, i didn't try his name all mushed together
<valorie> cute?
<jussi> Qt
<jussi> :D
<valorie> haha
<persia> valorie, So, that URL is yet another reason to install a core somewhere :p
<apachelogger> valorie: thiago, densi, zeno IIRC
<valorie> hmm, cute, densi and zeno I don't recall
<valorie> or only got "real" names
<valorie> as if our irc nicks aren't real
<valorie> lol
 * apachelogger is not following
<valorie> Riddell, ScottK, Apachelogger, Shadeslayer, Rbelem, Maco, agateau, mgraesslin, darkwingduck, cute, Persia, Jussi, Valorie, thiago, densi, zeno
<valorie> complete list of the team at UDS?
<jussi> will you stop pinging me!! 
<valorie> sorry
<apachelogger> valorie: cute = thiago, denis, zeno
<apachelogger> oh
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> that came out wrong
<apachelogger> Qt = thiago, denis, zeno
<valorie> lol
<jussi> apachelogger: slip of the tongue :D
<Sput> keys are right next to each other
<valorie> fixed
 * apachelogger looks for his doom3 box
<ScottK> hrw: Do you have a ~current kernel running on your smartbook?
<ScottK> persia: Doens't CXXFLAGS += -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb leave it in Thumb mode (so we're still getting the advantages of it)?
<ScottK> That's what we've been doing, not falling back to -marm.
<persia> Yeah, but mixing thumb and non-thumb is awkward and lead to N fails-to-run bugs during lucid.  We really don't want to recompile everything in the archive again, if we can avoid it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I confirmed that CXXFLAGS += -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb works on dh 7 packages too, so that can be a general solution for us.
<hrw> ScottK: no, 2.6.31.14.2
<hrw> ScottK: and 2.6.35 on pandaboard
<persia> So best practice is to make sure we have sensible toolchain defaults, *NOT* to hack around things manually (or even in a semi-automated way)
<ScottK> hrw: There will be an mx51 kernel for Natty, so when we have that, it will be interesting.
<hrw> ScottK: mx51 for babbage is even more or less usable. mx51 for smartbook needs probably more work
<ScottK> persia: What's the downside if we fix our packages to produce what a sane tool chain would have produced until the toolchain maintainer re-appears/gets around to it?
<persia> fail-to-run if you link against anything in core that didn't do that.
<persia> Oh, and probably fail-to-run anyway, because the kernel folk aren't likely to do that.
<ScottK> persia: But anything that doesn't do that won't build, so how does that happen?
<persia> Which leads to fail-to-load-userspace-after-booting, which is annoying.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm not in favor of that.
<persia> It won't build because ARM code can't link against thumb code.
<persia> But some stuff (like the kernel) doesn't use symbolic libraries, so there's potential for creep.
<persia> In the case that the toolchain folk decide that Thumb wasn't really worth it (there's arguments that it might be a bit slower in execution, although it's smaller code size, giving less cache loads, and benchmarking is fairly undecided from what I've seen), it would be nicer to just give-back the failed stuff after sorting the base libraries than needing to repatch everything the other way.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so.0 does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> omg
<ScottK> Dear lord no.
<persia> \o/
<ScottK> We killed that dead several releases ago.
<persia> For many good reasons.
<ScottK> It took a lot of nails to get the coffin to stay shut.
<apachelogger> poor thing
<apachelogger> good ol doom3 installer for linux wants it
<valorie> gads, for some reason the photo won't display
 * apachelogger wonders why it is not part of the installer itself though
<apachelogger> clearly that installer is a bit of the silly kind
<valorie> but since it's 4am, I hope someone else can figure out why
<valorie> niters all
<Tm_T> since when doom3 has been "good old" ?
<ScottK> hrw: We could definitely use someone working on KDE integration on the smartbook.  I've got smarttop systems to work on getting stuff to build.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: what is it 2004, 2005 maybe?
<apachelogger> that is srsly old
<Tm_T> is not
 * Tm_T still lays Wolfenstein 3d
<Tm_T> plays even
<apachelogger> :O
<hrw> ScottK: thats why I am rebuilding all kde packages one by one on pandaboard now
<hrw> ScottK: goal is: build them, install on smartbook, get desktop
<Sput> there's other games than starcraft?
<ScottK> Sput: There's trolling Windows users on quassel.
<ScottK> There was supposed to be a "#"
<Sput> ScottK: true, true
<Sput> though I'm not sure if that's a game!
<ScottK> It is fun though.
<Sput> ScottK: not sure if "hitting people already lying on the ground below dead horses" should be fun :)
<persia> It's kinda like polo
<ScottK> Sput: I didn't say it should be.  I said it is.
<ScottK> hrw: We will need to look into how much of KDE we really want running on arm in order to help with performance.  512MB is a tight squeeze for KDE.
<persia> The 512MB is the big argument for -mthumb
<ScottK> On i386 I can run a full plasma-netbook session in 1GB ram and do some stuff without hitting swap.  It would be very nice to get the same kind of experience with a reduced set of things on arm.
<hrw> ScottK: I will run plasma-desktop rather then plasma-netbook
<ScottK> hrw: It's heavier on RAM and CPU, so I think more difficult to get a good user experience.
<hrw> ScottK: on my 1366x768 x86 laptop I cant adapt to netbook 
<ScottK> I have an actual i386 netbook that it works well on.  i use -desktop on my actual laptop.
<hrw> ScottK: will check once will get all working
<ScottK> In any case, if you adapt things for -desktop, generally -netbook should just work since it's a less stressing case.
<ScottK> Great.
<fregl> ouch
<fregl> apachelogger: yep, time to get going on fluffy again
<ScottK> Riddell: http://fmontesi.blogspot.com/2010/11/plasma-crashing-upon-login-after.html looks like something to get an SRU in for before this weekend so US users don't have the same problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe you could have your minion investigate ^^^ (I know you're occupied with important fluffy matters).
<Riddell> ScottK: agreed
<Riddell> apachelogger: photos coming shortly
<Riddell> I just had an e-mail from someone asking for lucid packages of 4.5 if they pay for them, any takers?
<persia> Such dedication to free software.  If not for yourselves, take the opportunity as a political statement to encourage funding free software developers.
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: ^^ what's your consulting rate?
<ulysses> Riddell: 4.5.3?
<Riddell> ulysses: yes
<ulysses> that would be nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.5 - shadeslayer can do it for 30 EUR/h, having it reviewed by me adds another 200 EUR/h
 * persia encourages piece-pricing rather than hourly pricing
<hrw> good to know what rates people have ;D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please prepare a SRU kde rev 1187999
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1187999&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1187999
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe flattr it or something
 * apachelogger aint got no idea how flattr works, but surely it is related to the question at hand
<persia> http://retout.co.uk/blog/2010/11/03/flattr-y_will_get_you_nowhere is an interesting viewpoint on flattr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my packages do not need alot of review :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if they pay me half the monies upfront ill do it :>
 * shadeslayer needs a new phone
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell++
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your rate says different :P
<apachelogger> oh dang
<apachelogger> I also forgot to write about our stop @KFC
<shadeslayer> hot tubbing!
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not hot tubbing when you only stick your feet in.
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> lolz
<jussi> ScottK: will these work on our boxen? http://www.powerdeveloper.org/platforms/efikamx/linux
 * ScottK looks at persia.
<ScottK> jussi: I'm waiting until we have a working kernel in the archive, but that's just me.
<jussi> ScottK: when Ive a choice of Jaunty or those, I know what Im choosing... :D
<ScottK> jussi: There's a karmic kernel that works.
<jussi> ScottK: but what about those maverick images there? 
<jussi> and how do .lzma files work?
<ScottK> jussi: No idea.  I avoid software from outside the official archive when I can.
<\sh> apachelogger: how do someone add a stream url to internet -> cool streams view inside amarok? ;)
<\sh> s/do/does/
<apachelogger> \sh: to cool streams you need to file a bug I think
<apachelogger> or you add your own section
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kde.org/info/4.5.3.php#binary is all sorts of broken
<shadeslayer> we do not have any packages :(
<ScottK> That's because it's not released yet.
<ScottK> (AFAIK)
<Riddell> it is
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> but we have other releases to catch up on too, kdevelop and was there a koffice release?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: at work?
<ulysses> koffice 2.3 beta 3 released on 28th October
<apachelogger> ohhhh, silly firefox ....
<apachelogger> ah, there we go
<ulysses> and KDevelop 4.1 final released on 25th October
 * apachelogger is totallz windowslogger right now
<apachelogger> with german kbd layout too
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i did some of the kdevelop stuff, but then the UDS party got underway
<shadeslayer> and i was busy for 7days
<shadeslayer> and i looked at the koffice package... i really really really do not want to do that package
 * shadeslayer is scared shitless of koffice packages now
<ulysses> I can't package, I'm only a translator with Lucid:(
<ulysses> Oh, KOffice 2.2.83 contains Hungarian translation files \o/\o/\o/
<ScottK> ulysses: You can learn.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: your minion awaits you
 * ScottK is too busy for minions.
 * ScottK needs more core-devs with minions.
<ulysses> ScottK: and I want to learn
<ScottK> or kubuntu-devs.
<ScottK> ulysses: shadeslayer will teach you in order to improve his own understaanding.
<Riddell> ulysses: you want to learn packaging?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: another minion for you then? :P
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, fancy starting with a kdiff3 rebuild?
<apachelogger> I do love my minions
<ulysses> Riddell: I'll do what is needed
<Riddell> ulysses: do you know where to start?
 * shadeslayer points to pbuilder and udd
<ulysses> Riddell: set up a pbuilder and install kubuntu-dev-tools?
<Riddell> ulysses: personally I wouldn't use either
<Riddell> it's a no change upload
<Riddell> so you just need to download the existing sources, add a changelog, rebuild as source, make the debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: okay, I'll do it
<shadeslayer> oh btw they fixed urlbar in rekonq trunk... but now it doesnt show any suggestions ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for me, compiled last friday I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the kde:foo thingy?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to work
<shadeslayer> do you get suggestions from urlbar?
<Riddell> yes, not relevant to api.kde.org though
<shadeslayer> brrr
<Riddell> https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html has pleasingly few kde packages on it, good work people!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nvm then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesnt work for me :(
<shadeslayer> your on 170aadd79adcef19e36dc10d5b4f0112997a7a7e ?
<ScottK> BTW, no more powerpc specific FTBFS on natty for KDE now.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: acdc42e067c5bea90cb1017db919c267fd0bf0d7
<shadeslayer> ah see, it doesnt work if you pull in the last few commits
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/friendly-kubuntu-team-uds-edition/
<Riddell> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html also pleasinly small numbers of kde/qt packages
<Riddell> I wonder if that's all lex's doing
<hrw> speaking of merges...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you went hot tubbing after i left as well? :P
<hrw> can someone push kdiff3 for rebuild?
<shadeslayer> hrw: ulysses is working on it
<dantti_work> Riddell: PK has debconf support now, what is the policy to this, package get patched, goes to backports or just in next release?
<shadeslayer> or he is supposed to be working on it
<hrw> cool
<hrw> I rebuilt it locally
<Riddell> dantti_work: I'm not sure I follow
<Riddell> dantti_work: there is upstream support for debconf and you want that to get into the archives?
<dantti_work> Riddell: PK-glib (which makes gnome-pk enabled)
<dantti_work> also gnome-pk needs a new package since the current does not work, but I'm not sure we need to worry or if there is someone worried by that already
<Riddell> dantti_work: we can add patches in natty and get that into maverick-backports
<Riddell> packagekit is also almost in debian http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<Riddell> might be good to keep in sync with the debian packaging
<dantti_work> Riddell: for natty we could just add the new version no?
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes if it's a new version that can go into natty
<Riddell> dantti_work: new versions can also go into maverick-backports (backports allows possible regressions)
<Riddell> dantti_work: if it's a major bug it can be patched and put into maverick-updates, but I don't think this is a bug (it's a missing feature)
<dantti_work> Riddell: nice, so I guess pk 0.6.10 is fine then
<dantti_work> sure
<dantti_work> about gnomies is there anything to worry?
 * ScottK isn't worrying.
<dantti_work> :)
<ulysses> Riddell: I sent the debdiff in mail
<Riddell> ulysses: nice start, two things need fixing
<Riddell> ulysses: lucid should be natty
<Riddell> and the changelog entry need to be more verbose
<Riddell> "No change rebuild for libkonq5a transition" for example
<Riddell> revu needed  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kdevelop-pg-qt
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/a0NvzAJ4
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> ulysses: ah wait
<Riddell> ulysses: you're starting with the wrong version
<Riddell> ulysses: you need to get the latest sources from natty not from lucid
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdiff3
<Riddell> for the natty one copy the URL of the .dsc file and   dget it
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc to extract
<ulysses> Riddell: Should I change debian/control?
<Riddell> ulysses: what would you change about it?
<hrw> ah. kobby was a thing which I needed to rebuild during UDS - otherwise it crashed badly
<ulysses> Riddell: from libkonq5-dev to libkonq5a-dev, or not?
<Riddell> ulysses: no that hasn't changed
<ScottK> hrw: Even with rebuild it still crashed due to an IPv4/IPv6 interoperability problem.
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/QxuV7YdS
<hrw> ScottK: worked fine enough for me
<ScottK> I think the got rid of the IPv6 avahi session after the first day or something.
<Riddell> ulysses: one more change I'm afraid
<Riddell> ulysses: for a no change rebuild to debian package we use -Xbuild1 instead of -Xubuntu1
<Riddell> could you change that?
<ulysses> of course
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/pzHcVT6R
<hrw> real    223m24.283s
<hrw> user    194m31.031s
<hrw> sys     8m40.914s
<hrw> nice time for kdebindings
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy
<Riddell> ulysses: uploading!
<Riddell> ulysses: uploaded!
 * Riddell puts a ninja mask onto ulysses 
<Riddell> hrw: what are you doing with kdebindings?
<hrw> Riddell: rebuilding for armel
<hrw> Riddell: local needs
<Riddell> ooh that'll take years
<Riddell> hrw: for natty or something else?
<ScottK> Riddell: He's making KDE work on his Efika smartbook while we wait for the implicit IT thing to get sorted in the toolchain.
<hrw> Riddell: natty
<hrw> like ScottK said
<hrw> thx skfin 
<hrw> thx ScottK 
<Riddell> ulysses: if you want to do more packaging there's a few merges needing done, e.g. ktechlab https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Riddell> kdesvn
<Riddell> let me know if you want to do them and I can take you through the process
<ulysses> I want!
<Riddell> ulysses: try kdesvn first maybe
<Riddell> grab the natty sources and work out why we haven't just used the debian package (i.e. what did we change)
<Riddell> then grab the debian package and work out if that change is still needed
<Riddell> if it is, change the debian package, merge the changelogs, do a debdiff
<Riddell> if not, file a sync request so we can sync it from debian directly
<Riddell> there's a comment on that merges site saying "No real need of merge" so I expect it'll be a trivial change that we want to keep
<ScottK> That may be from a previous upload however.
<ScottK> There was a bug that old comments weren't getting cleared.
<ScottK> It's fixed for the future, but the backlog is still there.
<ulysses> „Keep the docbook FTBFS patch”
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> so grab the debian version, put that patch into it, merge changelogs, debdiff
<Riddell> build in pbuilder to check (if you know how to get pbuilder to use natty, I just use chroots myself)
<ScottK> debbootstrap in maverick knows about natty.
<ScottK> (that's all that's release specific)
<ScottK> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist natty create
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist natty build foo.dsc
<ScottK> Not hard.
<sheytan> Hey dudes :D
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/2208/udsheader.png
<ScottK> Nice.  Needs to be more fluffy  however.
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<ulysses> Riddell: natty version fails on debuild: http://pastebin.com/TyYnyyLJ
<Riddell> ulysses: that's because you're using an ancience version of kubuntu :)
<Riddell> oh no it's not 
<Riddell> you just need to install pkg-kde-tools
<ulysses> I cA
<ulysses> I can't use newer version:(
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Do you want me to add each Doc that needs to be done on the main WiKi or, should I make a new ToDo for doc list?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: if you can follow the same format and use https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo that would be best
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Roger. :)
<Riddell> make a new table under the other docs tasks I think
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll figure it out and I'll get it finished today.
<Riddell> ok koffice is updated thanks to lex, fix uploaded to beta PPA for maverick backports
<Riddell> kdevelop all uploaded, kdevelop-pg-qt still needing comments on revu
<shadeslayer> ooh
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/u7DqgTJw
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-41-packaged
<Riddell> ulysses: the old changelogs should be merged too
<Riddell> the ones from our current package
<ulysses> Riddell: with merge-changelog, right?
<Riddell> ulysses: maybe, I've always just done it by hand
<ulysses> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kdesvn_1.5.4-2ubuntu1.dsc.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: lovely
<Riddell> ulysses: ooh
<Riddell> ulysses: I just checked debian, they have a newer version in experimental
<Riddell> ulysses: so next task is to grab the debian experimental version and check if it compiles and runs fine in natty without that patch
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/kdesvn
<ari-tczew> ulysses: kubuntu developer in orange colors?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: We're all part of the Ubuntu project.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: Just thought about blue colors.
<ulysses> ari-tczew: I don't get it:P
<ScottK> !away | hrw|gone
<ubottu> hrw|gone: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<hrw|gone> ScottK: sorry that *ubuntu* channels have different rules. I use nick|gone way for 14 years.
<ScottK> hrw|gone: That's the rule on any of the busier channels that I'm aware of.
<ari-tczew> ulysses: I was wondering, that Kubuntu developers everywhere uses blue colors.
<ulysses> Riddell: kdesvn from Debian experimental build fine with debuild -S without our patch
<Riddell> ulysses: how about in natty with a chroot or pbuilder?
<Riddell> ulysses: a full build I mean (not source build)
<ulysses> Riddell: pbuilder doesn't know natty in Lucid :'(
<ScottK> ulysses: Grab the debbootstrap from Natty and then rebuild it for lucid and install it.
<ScottK> Then it will.
<Riddell> and request a backport to lucid while you're at it :)
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/debootstrap_1.0.23ubuntu2.dsc.debdiff ?
<ulysses> it's building in my ppa
<ScottK> ulysses: Except make the version ....ubuntu1~lucid1 so when you upgrade you get the newer package
<ulysses> ScottK: okay
<ulysses> Build successfully on build server, now I update the version number and build again
<shadeslayer> um..
<ulysses> Riddell: how do I a backport request?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: maybe the changelog should read : No change backport to lucid?
<Riddell> ulysses: file a bug at launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<sheytan> Kubuntu entertainment page (games) with something for apachelogger http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2010/gamesow.jpg :D:D
<ulysses> I thought it will be a Dalek :$
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> does kubuntu support bluray movies?
<sheytan> i mean by default
<Riddell> no
<sheytan> Riddell what's the hack to have that support?
<sheytan> swithc to VLC?  :D
<Riddell> there isn't one, it doesn't have a free implementation yet
<Riddell> vlc are working on it
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> Riddell there are plans to switch to vlc, right
<sheytan> ?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Discussed, but not planned.
<Riddell> more likely to gstreamer actually
<sheytan> ScottK Riddell :( i wish vlc as default :)
 * ScottK notes that some things are common across distros - Pick the common thread from http://borntobeopen.blogspot.com/2010/11/fedora-14-kde-plasma-desktop-one.html
<ScottK> sheytan: I wish X wouldn't crash ...
<sheytan> ScottK swithc to vlc is simpler :D
<Riddell> ScottK: how do you mean common thread?
<ScottK> Riddell: The complaints about web site updating sounded familiar.
<Riddell> ah, yes
<sheytan> Riddell one more thing. Web cam support
<sheytan> an app for
<sheytan> will there be any by default? :D
<Riddell> kopete?
<sheytan> Riddell oh yeah :D
<sheytan> thanks :D
<sheytan> and... how do you like the games page guys? :D
<Riddell> I like it plenty
<Riddell> covers the main options well
<sheytan> thank you :D
<Riddell> sheytan: if you fancy working on something that will probably see the light of day faster than the website redesign you can put the CD image page on your todo
<Riddell> make http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20101007/HEADER.html as pretty as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20101007/HEADER.html
<sheytan> Riddell they're both the same :)
<sheytan> the links
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20101007/HEADER.html  I mean
<sheytan> Riddell we can do better :D
<sheytan> and now i don't know what cool should i write about dragon player :(
<Riddell> "it plays videos, what more do you want?"
<sheytan> Riddell well, for one line it's ok :D But as you see we need more :D
<sheytan> Riddell did you take a look at that spreadsheet ofir has made in google docs?
<sheytan> with kubuntu accounts
<sheytan> we've got new one available everywhere :D
<Riddell> I don't think I've seen that
<sheytan> Riddell https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AuqhNgwMdLZ0dGZENWdlRnNpaW1lVWZJUzRsU1cwUXc&hl=en&pli=1#gid=0
<sheytan> ah, it's for ryanakca
<Riddell> "We're sorry, riddell@gmail.com does not have permission to access this spreadsheet."
<sheytan> anyway, we have the name KubuntuOS for pages like youtube, facebook, etc :)
<sheytan> ofir said he will create accounts with that name there :D
 * ScottK notes that Dragonplayer fits will with 4.1 of tha Tao: http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html#book4
 * ScottK suspects apachelogger has read 4.2.
<ulysses> ScottK: pbuilder working, 'I: Retrieving ..' lines are going
<ScottK> ulysses: Sounds like you are on your way.
<ulysses> bug 670537 is ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670537 in lucid-backports "Please backport debootstrap from Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670537
<ScottK> ulysses: Approved.  Now you just need an archive admin with shell access (like Riddell) to do the official backport.
<debfx> ScottK: can you accept the gcc-3.3 backport in the karmic and lucid NEW queue?
<ScottK> debfx: Looking.
<ScottK> debfx: binary accepted on Lucid and accepted the source on Karmic.
<sheytan> Riddell you can if you want http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2815/movies.jpg :D
<Riddell> sheytan: is that you on the webcam image? 
<sheytan> Riddell nope, it's a shot from kde-apps :D
<sheytan> why? :D
<Riddell> just checking :)
<sheytan> oh yeah. Nope it's not me :)
<Riddell> videos is a reall fun -> videos is fun
<sheytan> why ? :D
<Riddell> "a reall" the "a" is bad grammer.  the "reall" is a spelling mistake and "real" sounds very american
<Riddell> also in the top banner "Thankfully to our Design Team" -> "Thanks to KDE's Oxygen team"
 * ScottK would say videos are real fun.
<sheytan> Riddell all text needs a review. This one my friend will do :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh... in case you arent busy... have you signed my keys? :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I haven't and I am.
<shadeslayer> ok..
 * ScottK notes shadeslayer should read http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html if he hasn't.  It will make apachelogger more comprehensible.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: a guide to make apachelogger's talk make sense?
<shadeslayer> that has to be a first
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I won't go that far.
<shadeslayer> you mean its a start? :P
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> ulysses: once you've done with kdesvn an interesting task might be to make a whole new package, this looks like something we should look into http://kodeclutz.blogspot.com/
<jussi> apachelogger: is definatle not comprehensible... :D
<shadeslayer> A minions guid to apachelogger ....
<shadeslayer> guide even
 * Riddell is parallel building 4.5.3 for 10.10 on 6 amazon EC2 instances
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> poor EC2 machines
<shadeslayer> but then.... we get new KDE release
<shadeslayer> so.... Go amazon Go!
<debfx> ScottK: thanks, one step closer to get the backport finally done :)
<ScottK> debfx: Yep.  Feel free to ping me when the Karmic one is in binary New.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.davidfaure.fr/kde/save-or-open-after.png << does that look better, or do you want right click > open with in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> because i think i can do that ^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that dialogue from dfaure looks interesting
<Riddell> would fix the issue for me
<shadeslayer> any other comments?
 * ScottK likes directly right clicking on the link, but that would do.
<neversfelde> evening
<neversfelde> are there any more details about this todo item "Use Locos to bring more people into Kubuntu members and development"
<shadeslayer> neversfelde:  talk to DarkWingDuck
<neversfelde> ok
<shadeslayer> he's in charge of loco stuff i think
<ScottK> To the extent one can be "in charge" around here.
<ScottK> neversfelde: We discussed it a fair amount at UDS and he was there for all the discussions.
<Riddell> also Tm_T was interested by that
<neversfelde> yes, I know, we had a short talk a few days ago. 
<shadeslayer> those atlantic.net vouchers are useless -.-
<shadeslayer> you need to put in your credit card info... and i dont have one
<neversfelde> the german team has five or six years of experience with Kubuntu loco work, we should share it with other locos
<neversfelde> I am back online in about two weeks and I will put this on my todo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: usually late
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: go fix0r neon
<Quintasan> what is broken now?
<Riddell> what needs fixored in neon?
<Quintasan> I bet it's shadeslayer's fault as usual :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: move to git has broken everything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: blame git
<Riddell> waa, what's moved now?
<Quintasan> I think we need someone to look at kdebindings magic
<shadeslayer> i fixed the attica move... now more stuff from support has moved
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging
<shadeslayer> see the yellow parts which havent been fixed :P
<Quintasan> god damn, they are moving things now?
<shadeslayer> yus
<Quintasan> HURR
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: projects.kde.org
<Quintasan> herp derp
<Riddell> I think things get moved as soon as the git import rules are written
 * Quintasan has a physics test tomorrow and he must learn
<Riddell> Quintasan: stop skiving on IRC then!
<shadeslayer> for some reason, i now think svn was better :P
<neversfelde> ScottK: is there a log of these discussions?
<ScottK> neversfelde: No.  They were in person.  apachelogger may have taken notes.
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I hope I'll have some more time next week
<Riddell> Quintasan: once neon gets a full session script we can pimp it all over the place
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wtf is cagibi?
<ScottK> neversfelde: The idea (which I know will be particularly hard in Germany) is to try and promote loco teams as teams for the entire Ubuntu project (of which Kubuntu is one product).
<Riddell> cagibi is the upnp library for KDE
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: *shrug*
<Quintasan> oh okay
<Quintasan> Riddell: shadeslayer was supposed to take care of that but it will be not necesssary until we get all modules packaged ad auto-building
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: most of the stuff gets taken care by cmake magic
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: any progress on the apparently broken imports of kdebase and kdesupport?
<shadeslayer> just need to tweak stuff i think
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope, jelmer didnt reply
<shadeslayer> need_bigger_poking_stick
<Riddell> Quintasan: I disagree, I think all the important modules are there and we should get this promoted as soon as possible
<Riddell> most developers want qt/kdelibs/kdebase so they can then build their own apps on top of trunk
<Riddell> which is what is there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh... plasma-desktop wont start after UDS :P
<shadeslayer> ( the neon one )
<shadeslayer> complains about nepomuk
<Quintasan> hmm, that's a good point, but we can't get them to auto-build as long as nepomuk is borked
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we had some awesome luck that plasma started 10 mins before the talk :>
<yofel> nepomuk currently is missing since soprano isn't packaged
<shadeslayer> then nouveau krapped out
 * shadeslayer remembers the horrible flickering
<yofel> good evening btw. :)
<ulysses> this pbuilder is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<shadeslayer> that is why
<Quintasan> slow pbuilder is slow
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan go fix neon!
<ulysses> I don't remmeber when I started the creating
 * yofel is just fnishing neon kdeadmin
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm currently more occupied by learning for my physics test
<yofel> I left that half-done for some reason..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: likewise here ... 
<Riddell> good evening yofel 
<Quintasan> yofel: as Riddell said, we want core modules first so we can get more beer to work on other KDE modules
<yofel> Quintasan: *should* you get some time, get soprano done :P https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel, Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Todo
 * shadeslayer has that bookmarked
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: add stuff if I missed something
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> it's our general todo dump site from now on
<Quintasan> hmm, lex is not around
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i dont see World Domination
<Quintasan> add it, quickly!
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you know anything about that kdebindings magic? I can't get it to build
<Quintasan> yofel: krap, we need SIP or PyQT rebuild?
<yofel> lol
 * Quintasan is making a XBox huge Todo for next week
<Riddell> Quintasan: which magic?
<yofel> Quintasan: more like: can you package it so that it get's into /opt? your current SIP package *at least* breaks apport-kde
<Quintasan> Riddell: let me get to the FTBFS part in pbuilder :/
<ulysses> Riddell: could you push debootstrap to lucid-backports? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/670537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670537 in lucid-backports "Please backport debootstrap from Maverick" [Wishlist,In progress]
<shadeslayer> done
<Quintasan> yofel: I will first make an update for Debian (they want it with python 3 stuff enabled) then I'm going to change it to meet out needs,
<jussi> hrm... Im have a tar.lzma images... anyone know how to do something with them? ie. write to USB? (i know about the iso image burner, and the .img one... but tar.lzmma?)
<yofel> sure, np
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> lex is the KDE
<shadeslayer> lex.c: In function 'yy_fatal_error':
<Quintasan> well, excuse me then, physics calls
<shadeslayer> im off as well... 
<Quintasan> Riddell: nvm, now automoc4 fails
<Riddell> waa
<Riddell> ulysses: done
<Quintasan> >http://pastebin.com/K36CyJCm
<Quintasan> >part of kdesupport
<Quintasan> herp derp
 * Quintasan gives up for today
<yofel> Quintasan: if you need automoc, I did that (project-neon-automoc)
<yofel> Quintasan: if you want a full list: attica, automoc, cagibi, akonadi, soprano and polkit-qt-1 were cut out of kdesupport
<yofel> from that attica and automoc are packaged, the rest not
<sheytan> Riddell are you ready? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: totally.  what am I ready for?
<sheytan> Riddell the cd page :D
<ulysses> pbuilder started building kdesvn \o/
<Riddell> ulysses: yay!
<Riddell> sheytan: I'm ready
<sheytan> Riddell http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8351/baseyd.jpg
<ulysses> Riddell: However it doesn't build now, only downloads packages…
<Riddell> sheytan: cor.  bling!
<sheytan> Riddell what's cor. ? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: a posh sounding exclamation
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> Riddell so, shall i cut it for you? :)
<Riddell> sheytan: I think the 32 bit and 64 bit boxes need to be on top of each other rather than beside
<Riddell> the same template is used in some situations that have more than 2 options
<Riddell> e.g. here it has 4 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/
<sheytan> Riddell then the box background will repeat 
<Riddell> sheytan: ok
<sheytan> i think it should stay as it is now :D
<sheytan> Riddell the background will be only 1px wide for repeat in css
<sheytan> Riddell will you draw in code the main gray background with overlay or you want it as image, too?
<Riddell> sheytan: it's HTML no?
<Riddell> it should be an open <div> or whatever then there's another FOOTER.html file to close it
<sheytan> Riddell it's a mockup :P
<Riddell> but the final thing needs to be HTML+CSS
<shadeslayer> im marking bug 670448 as Fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670448 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Include choqok as the default Microblogging client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670448
<sheytan> Riddell well, i can try my code skills, but that tomorrow. Can be?
<Riddell> sheytan: tomorrow is fine
<shadeslayer> it already is the default client, but due to size constraints it cant go on the CD
<sheytan> Riddell ok, cool :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: "Include" means on the CD.
<ScottK> So I think not fixed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, thats why im saying, "Due to size constraints "
<ScottK> Was it not included for space reasons or kept falling over and exploading reasons?
<shadeslayer> Space Reasons i think
<ScottK> In any case, that's a rationale for wonotfix, not fix released.
<dantti_work> Riddell: I have just fixed LP#633008 with  http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/41b89ee7febac04fa241acf59097cfa8d7835087
<shadeslayer> uh.. i actually thought wont fix first, but since its on the DVD....
<Riddell> bug 633008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633008 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] kpackagekit won't honor apt proxy setings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633008
<ScottK> Default install is defined by the kubuntu-desktop metapackages.
<dantti_work> Riddell: but a new PackageKit is needed, if you think it's important please patch it, otherwise I explained the work around
<Riddell> thanks dantti_work 
<Riddell> I'll be looking at SRUs tomorrow
<shadeslayer> marked as wont fix for now
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw is there a way for me to get notified of PackageKit LP bugs?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: subscribe to them?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+subscribe
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: ohhh :D I thought it was harded
<dantti_work> *harder
 * shadeslayer starts getting 4.5.3 FTBFS from ninja's ppa
<dantti_work> Riddell: what is SRUs btw?
<Riddell> dantti_work: stable release updates
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: :P
<Riddell> the process for getting things into maverick-updates
<shadeslayer> s/ninjas/staging
<dantti_work> Riddell: ah right :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you not drop kubuntu_78_krun_http.diff for 4.5.3?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did
<shadeslayer> you just commented it out i think... 
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> any other changes?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: only that I messed up the previous changelog entry a little
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> kdepimlibs had some missing symbols which is worrying
 * dantti_work goes home
<shadeslayer> indeed
<Riddell> otherwise I don't think I've made any changes to the packaging of anything
<ScottK> Sometime one gets a title and just needs a blog post to be able to use the title.
<Riddell> oh okular had a few files added
<Riddell> libweather-ion4a in kdebase-workspace has changed SONAME
<shadeslayer> ah i think i know about the libweather so change
<Riddell> oh?  is it your fault? :)
<shadeslayer> nah.. i came to know about that through plasma-widget-yawp
<ulysses> kdesvn is building \o/
<Riddell> ulysses: phew!
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw
<yofel> gn8 shadeslayer
 * ScottK wonders if rdieter knows who he is yet?
<rdieter> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> rdieter: About 5 minutes ago you went through three IRC nicks in less than a minute.
<rdieter> oh that.  switching identities between 2 boxes, and not doing a very good job at it either
<Riddell> 20:21 < cody-somerville> Riddell, Can you set a contact e-mail address for kubuntu-ppa so that I don't get e-mailed about that team's build failures?
<Riddell> what should I set?
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> kubuntu-spam-me-less mailing list?
<rbelem> Riddell, kubuntu-ninjas ml? :-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Something pointed at dev/null IMO.
<ScottK> uploaders still get mailed directly and that's sufficient.
<sheytan> Riddell the code have to be only for the one page i made or for whole service?
<Riddell> sheytan: for one page, it's a template and the text gets added later
<sheytan> Riddell ok ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: notes on what exactly?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: make neon work again
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've lost context
<ScottK> ah.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Notes on the work with locos better discussions.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes we went hot tubbing after you left
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kdevelop-pg-qt needing revu
<apachelogger> I think I do, not terribly useful things came out of it though, other than kubuntu branches should be part of the regular loco
 * ScottK thinks DarkWingDuck, nhandler, and Tm_T should conspire on the subject.
<nhandler> ScottK: Have logs from the discussions?
 * nhandler notes that thanks to nixternal, the Chicago LoCo frequently gets nice demos of what is going on with Kubuntu ;)
<ScottK> It was in person at UDS.
<ScottK> And neversfelde too.
<ScottK> too many "N" nicks.
<nhandler> :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> very appropriate for the n cycle
 * ScottK hopes apachelogger appreciates his latest blog post.
<shtylman> ScottK: I was amused by the blog post
<shtylman> must never forget that all software is fiction :)
<ulysses> Riddell: it's failed
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, good one
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/mtVPwBAd
<ulysses> Riddell: nothing, seems that I forgot the patch…
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1192734 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/globals.h (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Document the current fields of the detail QVariantMaps for each ErrorCode,
<CIA-39> WarningCode and WorkerQuestion. I've learned a bit from all this, and have
<ulysses> Riddell: after fixing the pebkac kdesvn built in natty pbuilder
<ulysses> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kdesvn_1.5.5-1ubuntu1.dsc.debdiff
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1192773 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (CMakeLists.txt ChangeLog) Muon Installer isn't at all ready to show to the world, even in a public alpha, so disable it from the default build. Also, a few ChangeLog updates.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1192774 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (muon/main.cpp updater/main.cpp) Version bump
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kword/html-odf/converter.xsl', which is also in package kword 1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1192779 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog Add ChangeLog to trunk
<JontheEchidna> The 1.1 changelog is quite teh large already :)
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1192780 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog Forgot something :)
<JontheEchidna> With the new QApt::Config class, LibQApt would be the perfect candidate for making a software-properties-kde replacement
<JontheEchidna> This could be expanded to a KCModule, which could appear in both System Settings as well as Muon: http://imgur.com/biKFz
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-04
<Riddell> ulysses: kdesvn uploaded!
<Riddell> your ninja powers continue to grow
<Riddell> ulysses: please send the patch to the kdesvn upstream author
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.3 on 10.10 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll test when I get get home from date night with the wife tonight.
<Riddell> ooh, DarkwingDuck has a date
<Riddell> let us know if you get a snog at the end
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: :D
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I'd suggest that after a night out with one's wife, having testing software be on the TODO is some kind of a priority inversion.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Nope, because she has some Unity testing to do :P
<ScottK> OK.  That's double fail then, not a win.
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I can't get her to use Kubuntu...
<DarkwingDuck> She is a stubborn one.
<ScottK> It's fine.
<ScottK> People should use what they prefer.
<DarkwingDuck> Agreed
<DarkwingDuck> Although, it was kinda cool today
<DarkwingDuck> The manager at Frys let me boot a Live USB onto the Lenovo IdeaPad today
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> Although fundamentally if they work at Frys they're insane anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> I was kinda surprised. Everything worked out of the box and it has multi-touch support so... Around Christmas when i buy it I'll be able to test multi-touch software for KDE
<e_t_> Riddell: I'm interested.
<Riddell> e_t_: they're here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<e_t_> The repo marked "DON'T USE"?
<Riddell> e_t_: it's marked don't use because nobody has tested it yet
<Riddell> we need testers like yourself to test it then we can move it to the release PPA
<e_t_> I was kidding.
<e_t_> On a serious note, aptitude safe-upgrade shows 293 upgrades and 32 not upgraded.
<Riddell> I don't think safe-upgrade is what you want
<e_t_> Will it break?
<Riddell> no but there's a renamed library
<Riddell> and when I say "no" I mean, it works fine for me
<e_t_> How about I do the safe-upgrade, see if that works, then full-upgrade?
<Riddell> as you wish
<ScottK> Just don't reboot in the middle.
<Riddell> e_t_: how did you get on?
<e_t_> The packages for safe-upgrade just finished downloading a few minutes ago. That all went fine. I feel some trepidation about proceeding with the full-upgrade because it will remove 193 packages.  Would I be able to add them back after?
<Riddell> what will it remove?
<claydoh> Riddell:  e_t_ I just upgraded (using the standard apt dist-upgrade) with no issues
<Riddell> thanks claydoh 
<claydoh> aptitiude can be too smart sometimes imo
<e_t_> I confirm. Apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't remove anything.
<e_t_> I've just gotten used to aptitude.
<e_t_> Or rather, it removes libweather-ion4a in favor of libweather-ion5.
<claydoh> e_t_: I have seen it only a few times, but sometimes aptitude offers some somewhat insane resolution at times :)
<Riddell> that's expected
<e_t_> Riddell: this is what aptitude wanted to do to me: http://pastebin.ca/1981212
 * claydoh secretly plots to steal his wifes super shiny new smartphone and put kde mobile on it
<rbelem> claydoh, what's the model of her phone?
<claydoh> rbelem: samsung fascinate android 2.1
<claydoh> it is our first wirless phone
<rbelem> claydoh, hum... i'm not sure if kubuntu-mobile can run on it
<e_t_> OK. It looks like Ark, KCalc, kdeplasma-addons, kwalletmanager, sweeper, and kdeutils are holding back kde-standard and kde-full.
<claydoh> actualy we did have a motorola portfolio way back in the early '90's, but it had a corded handset :)
<claydoh> rbelem:  s'ok,  I woulld end up dead, or worse if i play with it
<rbelem> claydoh, do you know what is the processor?
 * claydoh is jealous as he doesn't have one :(
<e_t_> Nevermind. Refreshing the package cache fixed my last comment.
 * claydoh contemplates adding an droid incredible to her service plan - it would probably be able to replace my laptop
<rbelem> claydoh, i know that n900 is able to run
<claydoh> rbelem: n900's don't come free w/contract  tho 
<rbelem> :-(
<e_t_> Riddell: I'm all upgraded now.
<Riddell> e_t_: lovely
<e_t_> Is the updated kdepim in 4.5.3?
<claydoh> Riddell: only thing I see is the message indicator doesn't show kmail's icon or text, just a blank space
<claydoh> no way to tell if it is upgrade related just yet
<Riddell> claydoh: we don't have kmail turned on for message indicator by default
<claydoh> e_t_: no, kdepim is not updated yet
<Riddell> although if you already had it turned on it shouldn't change anything
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<Riddell> but neither the message indicator nor kdepim are part of this upgrade so I doubt it's related
<claydoh> I had it there before, the place for it is there, no text or icon there tho
<e_t_> Someone on #kde suggested November 2 as the date for either a new beta or the release, so I wondered. I guess neither worked out.
<claydoh> it's back  I shut down kontact and it is all good now
<Riddell> ah, JontheEchidna, care to cast your critical eye over http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kdevelop-pg-qt ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there appears to be a debian-changes-0.9.0-0ubuntu1, don't know if that was intended
<JontheEchidna> looks fine otherwise
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<Riddell> I'll look at it in the morning
<Riddell> thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: complain to lex ...
<shadeslayer> something is broken
<shadeslayer>  kdebase-bin : Depends: libkfile4 (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer>                Depends: libkio5 (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> ( upgrading from staging looks fine )
<shadeslayer> i still see 4.5.2 packages :O
<zegenie_> hmm, the 4.5.3 updates seems to bork stuff up here
<zegenie_> wants to remove a lot of the base packages because of several missing dependencies
<zegenie_> seems libkio5 and libkfile4 aren't upgradeabe
<zegenie_> upgradable*
<zegenie_> am I doing it wrong?
<alvin> aptitude wants to upgrade 81 packages, install 1 new and remove 1. I didn't hit OK though.
<alvin> apt-get wants this: 52 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 19 to remove and 15 not upgraded. KPackageKit only mentions 52 upgrades. (Why don't they do they same?). Anyway, it doesn't look like accepting the apt-get proposal will lead to a stable situation.
<markey> is the 4.5.3 update safe? working well?
 * markey heard about some issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought you did koffice?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> eitherway
<apachelogger> clearly we did not discuss QA enough at UDS
<apachelogger> -.-
<hrw> moin
<hrw> I see that libraries transition in kde land is done with 4.5.3 by return to old names
<ulysses> Riddell: I opened a ticket in the bug tracker of kdesvn, but I can't see it now
<hrw> ops. had kubuntu ppa enabled
<hrw> btw - is there a page which lists which kde components are in which versions in natty?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> hrw: what do you mean by components?
<hrw> kdebase 4.5.3-0 | kdelibs5 4.5.3-0 etc
<hrw> apachelogger: kde source packages
<apachelogger> hrw: all whatever kde4libs is (well, except for kdepim that one is stuck on 4.4.something)
<hrw> thx
<apachelogger> also excluding minor differences such as a/b/c... suffixes
<nigelb> ahoy folks, just fyi bug 670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<geekosopher> anyone know about bug 670788 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<al> i'd add the output of `aptitude -vs full-upgrade` to that bug report, just in case it isn't obvious what's missing from the ppa
<ulysses> I installed ktechlab on Lucid, and didn't get bug 661580, can I close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661580 in ktechlab (Ubuntu) "package ktechlab (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/actions/dbgstepout.png', which is also in package kontrollerlab 0:0.8.0beta1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661580
<Riddell> nigelb, geekosopher, al: kde4libs failed to copy over to the PPA.  Now copied and will be published in a minute.  Sorry for the hassle.
<Riddell> ulysses: you should ask where kontrollerlab comes from, we don't have it in the archives
<nigelb> Riddell: great, tks
<ulysses> Riddell: kontrollerlab is a free AVR IDE, it comes from sourceforge: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kontrollerlab/
<apachelogger> not bug on our end
<ulysses> mark as invalid, and close? kontrollerlab last update was two years ago, for Gutsy… which is also abandoned
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> invalid on launchpad eitherway
<apachelogger> persia: should we create a proper spec for the address book thingy?
<persia> I think specs are only useful if they help workflow.  So, if you think we need a good way to properly document requirements and concerns, or if you want to document work to be done, sure.  Otherwise, little point.
 * persia has discovered that using specs to track fun projects ends up being more trouble than benefit
<apachelogger> maybe an informal spec then. I really think we should at least write down requirements and concerns
 * apachelogger wonders why some people need to use all animation features powerpoint got, in one single presentation... -.-
<nigelb> apachelogger: trying to show 'advanced' powerpoint skillz ^-^
<apachelogger> it is madness, I tell you
<nigelb> apachelogger: the true sign of an expert is to use content rather than effects.  Its too distracting.
 * apachelogger just wants pictures of kittens
<nigelb> moar distracting :p
<Riddell> rbelem: going to http://community.kde.org/KDE_e.V./Sprints/KDEMobile-2010 ?
<geekosopher> Riddell: PPA again cool as always, thanks! :)
<Riddell> geekosopher: thanks for testing.  sorry about the mess up
<rbelem> Riddell, i dont know, but i would to go :-)
<geekosopher> Riddell: what should the guys do who got their systems fried up? would the normal apt-get upgrade work?
<Riddell> geekosopher: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * geekosopher thinks 'fried up' was an exaggreration
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know if is there sponsorship?
<geekosopher> Riddell: ok, thanks again :)
<zegenie_> "fried up" is a perfectly good term for people that are lost when they're dropped to the shell and not inside X anymore
<geekosopher> zegenie_: hehe
<zegenie_> I would be fine, but several of my shell-impaired coworkers would scream and reinstall immediately ;)
<Riddell> rbelem: you can ask KDE e.V.
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... i just notice that the date is closer to my baby birth :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: bring the baby with you!
<rbelem> eheheh
<rbelem> Riddell, but he is still inside his mother belly
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> even better, you won't need to pay for an extra seat on the aeroplane
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, i discovered why kubuntu-mobile was so slow on n900
<Riddell> oh?
<rbelem> Riddell, i was using an micro sd class 2, the most slow :-(
<Riddell> ah
<rbelem> I just bought a class 10 for ebay
 * rbelem needs to wait half month until it arrives :-(
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> I want mobile!!!
<apachelogger> on that note, I find netbook way too slow too
<rbelem> apachelogger, on that arm netbook?
<apachelogger> nah, on a regular netbook
<apachelogger> or maybe in general even
<apachelogger> KDE IS TOO FAT!
 * apachelogger blames it all on mysql though
<apachelogger> anyhow -> break
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> my lock widget thing does not work
 * apachelogger finds that supremely interesting and shall investigate later on
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup! akonadi and nepomuk are performance killers :-(
<rbelem> apachelogger, i had to remove them to get kubuntu-mobile usable
<rbelem> even my desktop
<rbelem> apachelogger, we need to check the KDEDIRS loading time too
<rbelem> apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK, http://ervin.ipsquad.net/2010/11/04/kde-platform-profiles-help-me-help-you/
<Riddell> rbelem: interesting
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is jonathan around?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> kdeutils is missing in action the kubuntu-ppa, is it  being uploaded?
<Riddell> _Groo_: let me check
<_Groo_> Riddell: k tks :)
<_Groo_> kdemultimedia, utils, network and plasma-addons to be correct i believe are missing
<_Groo_> kdepimlibs too
<rbelem> Riddell, how could we avoid these profiles? I think that it would be nice if we book a chat with him and discuss this
<Riddell> rbelem: why avoid?
<rbelem> Riddell, because we have to had many different build for kdelibs
<Riddell> well we avoid it by not using it
<Riddell> the question is if we want to make it available for people who do want to use it
<Riddell> in which case we'd have to work out how to build kdelibs twice
<persia> Well, also, what sort of issues will be encountered if many applications decide to use it?  What essential functions are lost?
<Riddell> it just removes depreated parts of the APIs, so they'll either not compile and need a bit of porting or they'll work fine
<rbelem> Riddell, it would be much better to have kdelibs built with mobile profile for kubuntu-mobile, but is there a way to have this benefit without need another build of the kdelibs?
<Riddell> rbelem: it will need another build of kdelibs
<rbelem> persia, that's a good point
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think it is ok have kdelibs and kdelibs-mobile? if you are ok with this i think that we do not need to discuss this futher :-)
<rbelem> persia, that is the point that ervin talks about in his blog post
<Riddell> rbelem: ideally we would have one source package kde4libs which builds twice and produces two of each binary package
<rbelem> persia, http://ervin.ipsquad.net/2010/11/04/kde-platform-profiles-help-me-help-you/
<Riddell> that requires some fancy debian/rules though
<rbelem> Riddell, will we have libs with same name? maybe we need to take a look on that
<Riddell> the binary packages will be libkio5-mobile or similar
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> Riddell, will them conflict between themselves?
<Riddell> yes, or maybe install into a different prefix
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that install on different prefixes are better, so we will not lose some software 
<Riddell> _Groo_: fixed now, sorry for the hassle
<_Groo_> Riddell: no hassle :D i know you guys have tons of things to do
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw someone needs to fix the kwebkit control file, its still broken
<_Groo_> Riddell: its missing a ~ and cant install correctly with latest kde
<_Groo_> not kwebkit per se, but the -dev part
<Riddell> _Groo_: debdiffs welcome :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: for a ~ change? :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: let me see exactly wheres the issue
<Riddell> maco: do you have the bug number for the qt file dialogue on gnome issue?
<sheytan_> Riddell hey
<sheytan_> Riddell i'm sorry, i can't write that page today :(
<sheytan_> maybe someone else could?
<Riddell> sheytan: no rush
<sheytan> Riddell, k, if not me, i'll find someone :)
<sheytan> Riddell, btw there's a untrusted package when try to upgrade to 4.5.3. Is that known?
<Riddell> you probably haven't imported the PPA key?
<sheytan> Riddell Launchpad Kubuntu updates?
<sheytan> name of the key
<Riddell> yes
<sheytan> Riddell i've got that one
<sheytan> Riddell i readded the ppa with key and works now :)
<sheytan> brb
<Riddell> ScottK: no boost changes planned in natty?
<Riddell> hello jcgs 
<maco> Riddell: ummm.... i'll have to look for one. i saw it mentioned and debugged in a comment on mdz's blog
<jcgs> hi Riddell, just came out of stand by, so wasn't expecting a greeting :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you lock the netbooky?
 * apachelogger has no krunner running -> no locking
<ScottK> Riddell: No boost changes planned.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What do you mean by lock?  Screen locking works.
<apachelogger> odd, then maybe my system is the broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: it does require krunner to be running I believe
<maco> ScottK: ah, but does screen-UN-locking work?
<ScottK> maco: AFAIK, yes.  I didn't re-set up my netbook since Martin got done playing with it at UDS, so I can't try it directly at the moment.
<maco> i still dont know why 2 of my laptops are able to unlock and the other isnt
<ScottK> Differential solar flare exposure.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but my system does not start krunner for some reason
<ScottK> Quintasan: How is the python3 stuff coming for whichever package you were working on?
<jussi> wrote several simple Java programs today \o/
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger pokes jussi in the ear
<ScottK> Isn't that a bit oxymoronic (simple and java)?
<jussi> lolo
<jussi> it was first "Intro to programming class"
<jussi> if anyone sees darkwing duck, get him to grab me please?
<\sh> s/java/python/ is simple
<jussi> \sh: ssshhhh
<jussi> Im just learning :)
<apachelogger> s/python/ruby
<\sh> jussi: I'm not a java pro too, but I can speak better java then some of our java devs ;)
<jussi> hehe
<\sh> anyways, I just implemented an asynchronous CA tool in python, with rabbitmq, pyopenssl and python-carrot now I still need to write asap my puppet worker, which will receive all created hostcerts and then I'm ready to rock...(dc)² is in it's alpha state rock
<jussi> \sh: nice work!
<shtylman> don't bring that weak java stuff in here :p
<jussi> shtylman: its a stepping stone! be nice!
<ScottK> shtylman wasn't being mean.  He was being accurate.
<shtylman> :)
<maco> so apparently this is fixed in 4.5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano/+bug/590088 ...how do you recommend the fixy commit be hunted down?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 590088 in soprano (Ubuntu) "nepomukservices[2448]: segfaults error 4 in libsoprano.so.4.3.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> maco: If it's fixed in 4.5, it's not a soprano bug.
<maco> oh?
<ScottK> Soprano isn't released as part of the KDE SC.
<maco> was a new libsoprano released in the last 6 months?
<ScottK> No idea, but that would be the first thing I'd check.
<ScottK> What is this "10.10 Release Candidate" that's spoken of here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<Riddell> ScottK: fixed
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> OMGIH
<apachelogger> startkde has the ugly code
<apachelogger> also I should do my calculus homework
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger>   CDROM=`lshal | grep "storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'" | awk '{print $3}' | sed "s,',," | sed "s,',,"`
<apachelogger> Riddell: something tells me the same could be done with solid
<Riddell> isn't bash great?
<apachelogger> ultimately also without awk and seddddddd
<Riddell> startkde runs before kdelibs is loaded
<ScottK> Since it's starting KDE ...
<ScottK> (sound rimshot)
<apachelogger> Riddell: at the time you do the check kdelibs is in memory already
<apachelogger> unless the user turned off the splash screen that is
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kstartupconfig4 also loads it apparently
 * apachelogger finds that odd though
<Riddell> splash screen doesn't use kdelibs
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it certainly links against it...
<Riddell> ldd /usr/bin/ksplashx | grep kde   says it doesn't
<apachelogger> oddness
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> konsole on top konsole, aint no good
<apachelogger> nevermind me
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> here is a thought
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about only detecting this once?
<apachelogger> as it is the whole netbook if stuff will be executed at every start for no good reason
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that would be good
<ScottK> And that may be why valorie's netbook was reverting to the shell she didn't want before it died.
<Riddell> but you need to work out how to save that in the relevant autostart files
<Riddell> hmm, debhelper has some new svg tool that requires valid xml namespaces
<Riddell> this is going to be troublesome
<shtylman> heh
<apachelogger> ulysses: ping
<apachelogger> # If the session should be locked from the start (locked autologin),
<apachelogger> # lock now and do the rest of the KDE startup underneath the locker.
<apachelogger> if test -n "$dl"; then
<apachelogger>   kwrapper4 kscreenlocker --forcelock &
<apachelogger> startkde is so full of crap!!!!!
<apachelogger> no wonder kde startup takes a billion years!!!!
<apachelogger> this is outragous
<apachelogger> rbelem: from a purely scientific pov it would be interesting if a c or c++ version of startkde would be signifcantly faster
 * apachelogger doubts it, though one never knows
<shadeslayer> lol... locked startup
<rbelem> apachelogger, let's try write one :-)
 * apachelogger thinks that one could only optimize ksmserver and greater
<apachelogger> startkde, even though an obvious target does not leave much space for improvement
<ScottK> More important is what's started and in what order.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've got boot charts for my laptop going back as far as Jaunty if you want data.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> also bashism
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> slipped through review
<apachelogger> ScottK: that would be cool, though bootchart only monitored until kdm I think
<apachelogger> rbelem: in sh there is no ==
<apachelogger> only =
<apachelogger> which is either assignment or evaluation depending on context
<rbelem> hunrum :-(
<ScottK> apachelogger: Shows plenty of KDE stuff.  Here's the most recent http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/scott-laptop-maverick-20101030-2.png
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you decide more such would be useful, let me know.
<shtylman> bootchart!! woooo
<apachelogger> real    0m2.058s
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> that is only until it gets to ksmserver 
<apachelogger> on a warm start!
<ulysses> apachelogger: pong
<shtylman> yes
<shtylman> kde is slow
<apachelogger> ulysses: oxygen nuno is looking for a minion ^^
<ulysses> apachelogger: not today, I go out, and I have a task from Riddell to package UPnP Mediaserver KIOslave first
<rbelem> apachelogger, try commenting the KDEDIRS 
<apachelogger> that stuff is not kicking in for me
<rbelem> apachelogger, or using just kubuntu-mobile or kubuntu-netbook default settings dir in the KDEDIRS
<rbelem> apachelogger, who takes care of run KDEDIRS desktop files?
<rbelem> do you know
<rbelem> ?
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> uhmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> LD_BIND_NOW=true /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/start_kdeinit_wrapper +kcminit_startup
<apachelogger> that thing is almost only responsible for the 2 seconds time to ksmserver
<apachelogger> before and after that only marginal time gets spent
<apachelogger> rbelem: what desktop files?
<rbelem> apachelogger, sorry. I did not mean desktop
<rbelem> i mean confi files
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<apachelogger> kcminit_startup makes about 0.3 seconds of the overall increase caused by that line
 * apachelogger notes that the speedup from this better be worth the 1.5 seconds
<apachelogger> rbelem: why would one run a config?
<apachelogger> hihihi
<apachelogger> 0.6 seconds to ksmserver :D
<rbelem> apachelogger, by the KDEDIRS line?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I am not following
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger waves with fist
<apachelogger> stupid akonadi
<apachelogger> oh my god
<apachelogger> 7 seconds to desktop
<apachelogger> also I still should be doing calculus homework
<apachelogger> oh my
<sheytan> apachelogger hey :D
<sheytan> apachelogger something that can make your wordpress wish a bit http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3125/ffheader.png :D
<apachelogger> naeh
<apachelogger> doesnt fit in :P
<sheytan> apachelogger but it's pink :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> its aubergine
<sheytan> Riddell page is almost done :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know why libqt4-multimedia is not in archives?
<sheytan> apachelogger how about now http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3125/ffheader.png :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: because it is crap
<apachelogger> also it got renamed
<apachelogger> and moved
<apachelogger> breaking ABI, API and good manners all at once
<rbelem> apachelogger, what is it called now?
<apachelogger> brisbane knows how to piss off tao programmers right there
<apachelogger> rbelem: something with multimediakit
<apachelogger> !find multimediakit
<ubottu> Found: libqtmultimediakit1
<sheytan> Riddell http://ryrych.pl/null/kubuntu/kubu.html
<rbelem> apachelogger, but libqtmultimediakit1 is part of qtmobility
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> rbelem: because it is crap
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> also it got renamed
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> and moved
<apachelogger> that would be the moved part
<apachelogger> the rnamed part would be multimedia -> multimediakit
<rbelem> hahaha :-D
<apachelogger> and the crap part is it being it
<apachelogger> rbelem: what business do you have with this bugger?
<apachelogger> sheytan: that looks funny in rekonq
<rbelem> apachelogger, some stuff that i'm working on
<apachelogger> also I greatly dislike the 64bit stuff being same size as 32bit
<sheytan> apachelogger it's not done. those red lines (if you see them) are only to help :)
<rbelem> @job
<apachelogger> rbelem: use phonon!!!
<apachelogger> sheytan: there is more funnyness about it
<sheytan> apachelogger may i have a sshot? :D
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... i think i will start using it
<rbelem> apachelogger, thx dude :-)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> markey: ^ phonon has a naming problem
<markey> hm? :)
<apachelogger> google qt multimedia
<apachelogger> you get
<apachelogger> QtMultimedia
<rbelem> it would be better to say thx buddy :-)
<markey> thx buddy!
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot88.png
 * persia vaguely remembers a discussion about coordination to migrate everyone to use Qt phonon and away from qtmultimedia: what happened to that?
<apachelogger> written down in my notebook from hell, waiting on apachelogger to take action
<persia> Ah, OK.  As long as it's not lost :)
<apachelogger> yeah, good thing I wrote it down :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Is libqyotoshared2 meant to be an empty package in the new kdebindings?
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> here you go: http://ryrych.pl/null/kubuntu/index.html :D
<ryrych> sheyta: it's been ages ;D
<sheytan> ryrych oh :D come on, show the cool stuff :D
<sheytan> Riddell ryrych've got something for you :D
 * apachelogger thinks ksplashx is a monster straight from hell
<sheytan> apachelogger why?
<apachelogger> even without plasma, or akonadi, or krunner I get a minimum startup of 4.5 for kde
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I take that back
<apachelogger> akonadi is started
<apachelogger> not that I know why though
<Kubuntiac> Hey guys, not sure, but there seemed to be a packaging problem with KDE 4.5.3 for me. My system wasn't starting after the update until I did multiple rounds of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<apachelogger> ah, it is not
<apachelogger> just had it hanging around in background
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> 4.5 is quite longish
<apachelogger> 3.4 without kwin
<Kubuntiac> Is it worth filing this on the kubuntu-ppa?
<sheytan> Kubuntiac you prropably did the upgrade to fast. I mean, you always need to wait some after the packages appear ;)
<sheytan> For me the update was without problems
<apachelogger> ^ that is QA fail
<apachelogger> rbelem: unless I dream of a way to get rid of knotify4 I will surely not get below 3.4 seconds startup on my machine ^^
<apachelogger> that means that roughly half the time of app starts is actually spent on doing stuff in kded, ksmserver and kdeinit
<apachelogger> (note: I turned off all kded modules that are configurable && turned off session restoring && this was with data already in disk cache)
 * apachelogger wishes he had a device with FD/SSD and slow cpu -.-
 * apachelogger runs killall rekonq the 3rd time today
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> add plasma ... goes up to 9.5 seconds :O
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Kubuntiac> sheytan: /me is impatient :) I'd be running Kubentoo if I was smart enough (ie compiling *everything*)
<apachelogger> also I am getting debug.... I hate it when I get debug... 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you please make kubuntu not debug into my terminal
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> huh?
<apachelogger> DEBUG OUTPUT!
<shadeslayer> kdebugdialog? 
<apachelogger> take a look at your .xsession-errors
<apachelogger> even with kdebugdialog turned off !!!
<apachelogger> i.e. coming from Qt and akonadi and libakonaid being all smart and overriding my decisions or something
<shadeslayer> epic
<apachelogger> also!
<apachelogger> if we built without debug support we would surely have smaller debs
<apachelogger> smaller binaries in general that is
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/TPtbtmFa
<highvoltage> yay smaller debs
<highvoltage> (especially since edubuntu pulls in pretty much all of kde at this point :) )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there all sorts of crap, plz do something about it
<apachelogger> highvoltage: someone was supposed to do something about that IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: convert to gnome?
<apachelogger> that is a workaround!
<apachelogger> I hate workarounds
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> no idea then :P
<highvoltage> apachelogger: yep! I heard that too :)
 * shadeslayer is only good at workarounds
<ScottK> highvoltage: I understand kdm is getting pulled in on Edubuntu installs.  If someone could give me the output of "aptitude why kdm" on such an install, that would help narrow it down.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly Qt wants to be built in release mode
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC doesnt that disable dbg symbols?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<ScottK> We want the debug symbols so we can strip them.
<shadeslayer> i think it does
<shadeslayer> ^ exactly
<apachelogger> I do not want fat code
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> fat binaries
<shadeslayer> we should have deb delta support then
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: QT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: real_ate has to KDM magic he'd like to discuss.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fat binaries aint got nothing to do with delta
<apachelogger> ScottK: magic and KDM sounds scary
<apachelogger> real_ate: hi
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  What about KDM doesn't sound scary.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: setting that apparently turns of qDebug
<apachelogger> or so says the documentation
<apachelogger> ScottK: true true
<highvoltage> ScottK: I just talked to stgraber about it, we're going to conflict against it (and pretty much the rest of KDE) in the livdcd package so that it doesn't get pulled in at build time
<shadeslayer> but then...
<apachelogger> This function does nothing if QT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT was defined during compilation.
<shadeslayer> what if we do want qDebug foo
<highvoltage> ScottK: it wasn't just kdm, also an entire kde session :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then I do not care
<ScottK> highvoltage: That would be a work around to the real problem.  We should see what the real problem is and fix it.
<apachelogger> user profiles
<apachelogger> did not say no nothing about having debug output
<apachelogger> -> removed it can be
<highvoltage> ScottK: ok
<highvoltage> ScottK: I'll get that info for you
<ScottK> highvoltage: That would also be good to know for other stuff you don't want pulled in.
<real_ate> hi all... sorry i had some stuff to do 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: other option is silently shutting up all the stuff Qt is whining about
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer finds previoust option better now
<ScottK> apachelogger: real_ate has a patch he's backported from trunk to make KDM and Gnome play nice together.  Maybe we could add it to our 4.5.3 packages?
 * ScottK needs to go.
<highvoltage> ScottK: I'll add the output to the bug report and poke you with the bug number tomorrow then :)
<apachelogger> where is that patch?
<ScottK> highvoltage: Sounds good.
 * shadeslayer has mini headache
<real_ate> apachelogger: I'll post it to the bug now 
<real_ate> one second 
 * real_ate is starting up his VM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is no other option
<apachelogger> akonadi uses a crap load of qDebug calls
<shadeslayer> fix upstream?
<apachelogger> supposedly the verbose nepomuk stuff does too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix = ?
<shadeslayer> lesser qDebug calls
<apachelogger> lesser is not enough
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> what would you use instead?
<shadeslayer> kDebug? :P
<apachelogger> akonadi is largely not kde
<apachelogger> neither is nepomuk
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> Freedesktop thingie
<apachelogger> we should just build without debug messages -.-
<apachelogger> everything a piece of junk is writing as debug consumes disk space and consequently ram and consequently cpu and consequently will prevent your disk from sleeping because it needs to write crap to .xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> night all
<rbelem> apachelogger, how much time did you manage to lower?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, g'night :-)
<apachelogger> aha, now is he is hiding in his bed :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: pre-ksmserver by almost 2 seconds
<apachelogger> past is hard t say
<apachelogger> becuase what I removed was all essential stuff :P
<real_ate> apachelogger: I've attached the new patch to the bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186198
<ubottu> KDE bug 186198 in general "support GDM 2 21+'s control interface" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> though it turns out primarily plasma takes long
<apachelogger> +    if (DMType == Dunno) {
<apachelogger> kdm is epic ^^
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<real_ate> apachelogger: :D
<rbelem> heheh :-D
<apachelogger> these whitespace changes are sick 
<real_ate> I hate when that stuff happens
<apachelogger> alrighty
<real_ate> especially when I was discussing my fixes on #kde and they gave out to me for using a tab instead of spaces or something like that :P 
<apachelogger> real_ate: please backport ossi's change in KDE SVN rather than that bugger
<real_ate> apachelogger: I don't understand
<real_ate> apachelogger: you mean clean up the whitespace stuff? 
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1186881&view=revision
<apachelogger> use that as base, so no whitespace creeping appears
<apachelogger> pretty much impossible to review with all the whitespace changes 
<real_ate> apachelogger: i think you have it the opposite way round... ossi changed all that whitespace in revision 1186881
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1186881&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1186881 | add support for GDM 2.21+ shutdown and session switching FEATURE: 186198 FIXED-IN: 4.6
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> real_ate: I am looking at http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=53143
<apachelogger> which is impossible to read
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<real_ate> apachelogger: yea.. ok 
<real_ate> i'll just clean up the whitespace changes 
<real_ate> so that they are not there anymore
 * real_ate assumes thats what he should be doing
<apachelogger> real_ate: you might want to tell ossi to replace the .call(QLatin1String("GetX11Display")) thingies with an interface proxy
<apachelogger> IIRC call() will trigger an introspection on each call
<real_ate> apachelogger: does that matter so much? this code is only called very seldomly
<apachelogger> that is no excuse for being crappy code
<apachelogger> not being called at all would be one, but then there would be the thing that the code would be pointless and should be removed ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow, if you get me a patch without whitespaces I am sure we can arrange for inclusion in the 4.5.3 package
<real_ate> apachelogger: i'll work on the patch without whitespaces and i'll send an email to ossi suggesting your improvements
<real_ate> apachelogger: do you mind me refering to you when I do? just i don't really have the othority to suggest improvemtents when I don't really understand them :/
<real_ate> apachelogger: i've attached a new patch with no whitespace changes 
<apachelogger> real_ate: nevermind the mail
<apachelogger> it seems they fixed the issue in Qt
<apachelogger> or at least I cannot find it anymore
<real_ate> :D
 * real_ate deletes his draft
<real_ate> apachelogger: so if this gets included in the 4.5.3 pachage does that mean it will be in LTS? 
<apachelogger> since next LTS is 1.5 years away, yes
<real_ate> well i meant as an update to 10.04
<apachelogger> if 4.5.3 gets into 10.04
<apachelogger> though
<real_ate> oh hold on a sec... 
<apachelogger> while the regression potential is very low, I would not feel comfortable putting that in via 4.5.3
<apachelogger> considering ossi did not backport it to 4.5 either
<real_ate> i guess you're right 
<real_ate> apachelogger: i have requested that he look into backporting it to 4.5 
<real_ate> ... if that happens would you feel more comfortable? 
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> still the decision would be with the SRU team and/or the ubuntu tech board
<apachelogger> we only only propose it
<apachelogger> minus one only ^^
<real_ate> apachelogger: i understand, and that is at least a good start ;) 
<real_ate> apachelogger: is the fact that it wasn't backported to 4.5 a blocker for this patch being included? 
<real_ate> i'm discussing it with the kde guys now 
<real_ate> apachelogger: the long and short of it is that from a KDE point of view this is a new feature that was added 
<real_ate> even though from a desktop point of view it is a bugfix or a regression fix 
<real_ate> and it is KDE policy that new features can only be added to trunk and not backported 
<apachelogger> well, for us it is a new feature too :P
<apachelogger> which disqualifies it for updates really
<apachelogger> not for PPA packages though
<real_ate> apachelogger: really? I thought it was deemed to be a regression, that you can't say shutdown anymore when GDM is in control 
<apachelogger> the issue is a regression
<apachelogger> the fix for it is a feature
<real_ate> :D
<apachelogger> as it provides support for the new gdm system
<real_ate> interesting... 
<apachelogger> which is completely new
<apachelogger> so from an impact POV it fixes the regression but it does so by means of introducing new functionality
<real_ate> ... which is unfortunatly the only way to resolve the issue 
<apachelogger> which is why I said it would be a call the SRU team or the tech board had to made, since it is arguable that resolving the regression outweighs the possibility of having introduced an issue with that patch
<real_ate> apachelogger: so i suppose the next step is to "apply" to the SRU team? :/ i'm not really familiar with the system yet
<apachelogger> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> real_ate: well need a launchpad bug and actually the patch needs to be backported to 4.4
<apachelogger> since 4.5 is currently not an update for 10.04
<real_ate> actually hold on 
<real_ate> i may have lead you up the garden path 
<real_ate> ... I did a debdiff against what i got from apt-get sources and what what in trunk 
<real_ate> so the one that fixed the issue
<real_ate> so that must be a 4.4 backport then :/
<real_ate> yea... that diff is for 4.4.2
<real_ate> i'll update the bug report now
<real_ate> sorry for the confusion 
<real_ate> apachelogger: ok there is a bug already in there for it ( i couldn't find it before)
<real_ate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/459695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459695 in KDE Base "KDE has not Shutdown/Restart buttons if started from GDM" [Unknown,Fix released]
<real_ate> apachelogger: I will try to updat the bug report with the details as I see them, I would appreciate your help with the "statement of impact" if you have time
<apachelogger> sure, not today though
 * apachelogger should go to bed soonish
<apachelogger> I'll take a look at it tomorrow
<real_ate> apachelogger: thanks for all your help btw :) 
<apachelogger> real_ate: no problem
<real_ate> apachelogger: i've updated that bug, i know you're away off to bed but i hope you get this ping in the morning 
<real_ate> apachelogger: apparently i need to get you to nominate that bug, i'm a mere mortal and not worthy ;) 
<persia> apachelogger, For context: Nominate was recently restricted to bug-control, and we weren't sure you had confirmed you wanted to process as SRU.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-05
<highvoltage> ScottK: are you around?
<ScottK> highvoltage: Sort of.
<ScottK> persia: People not in bug control can't even nominate anymore?
<ScottK> debfx: Would you be willing to look at the gnome-display-preferences improvements planned for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-desktop-n-xorg-configuration-the-final-ten-percent and see if there are equivalent changes that make sense for us in KDE?
<highvoltage> ScottK: turns out the dependency problems with kde has actually been fixed in maverick
<ScottK> highvoltage: So it's a non-issue?
<highvoltage> ScottK: yep, it was an issue in 10.04, and it will affect upgrades from 10.04 and future upgrades on those machines, but machines that were installed with maverick and later will be fine, so I marked it as fix-released
<ScottK> highvoltage: OK.  We could probably work an SRU into 10.04 if you can identify where the issue is.
<ScottK> Hopefully we'll have a micro-version update exception for KDE shortly and we could fold any changes into that on Lucid.
<persia> ScottK, That's what it looks like, yeah.
<persia> bug #114766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114766 in Launchpad Bugs "Only bug supervisor should be able to nominate a bug for a release" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114766
<jussi> ScottK: when you wake up, lease ping me
<jussi> pleaseÄ
<ScottK> jussi: FSVO awake, I'm awake.
<jussi> ScottK: hehe, do you know is there somethign I need to do to make the smarttop boot from the SD ?
<jussi> or did I just make the SD wrong :D
<ScottK> jussi: Dunno.  I've only booted off of the internal SSD.
<jussi> k
<jussi> also, my ssd seems to have got a little corrumpted - fsck fails and drops me to a root shell. do you know how to force a fsck check?
<ScottK> Don't recall.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is libqyotoshared2 meant to be an empty package in the new kdebindings?
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry I still need to investigate that
<Riddell> leave it for now
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<ScottK> It would be lovely if someone would update the Kubuntu section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea how to use the attachments you sent me :S
<markey> hm
<markey> KDE upgrade borked my Choqok
<markey> just sits there, with a gray systray icon
<markey> oh wow
<markey> now it started
<markey> hm :)
<markey> took like 2 minutes
<al> markey, 0.9.85?
<al> it's resolved in newer releases i think, cause i only notice it doing that on my kubuntu box
<markey> al: 0.9.90
<markey> al: usually the trick that helps is this: nuking the entire ~/.kde/share/apps/choqok folder
<markey> I think it has some bugs with accumulating timelines
<markey> and then never freeing them
<markey> (or so)
<al> 320K    .kde/share/apps/choqok/
<al> doesn't look that bad to me
<Riddell> any thoughts on this kdenetwork compile failure in natty? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/J9Gmcvyx
<Riddell> /usr/include/linux/fs.h:37:2: error: 'uint64_t' does not name a type
<Riddell> I've a feeling we've had that problem before
<Riddell> maco: did you find that qt with gtk file selector bug?  or file one?
 * Riddell adds scour to kde.pm
<ScottK> Riddell: I think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stdint.h is the one you need to include.
<Riddell> ooh that could be it
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks for fixing the libkonq5/5a mess in natty!
<Riddell> let me know if there's any other problems
<Riddell> 4.5.3 all uploaded
<Riddell> various bits will be retries
 * Riddell out
<ScottK> Riddell: Big question is bindings in New.
<sheytan> hey dudes :D
<sheytan> Riddell have you seen the page ?:)
<sheytan> will kubuntu natty have that wayland thing too?
<markey> gah
<shtylman> wayland is far far off
<shtylman> it it ever even happens
<markey> latest upgrades broke Flash in Chromium :(
<shtylman> best not to even talk about it till the powers that be discuss it more
<markey> shtylman: what he meant to say: "It's far far out."
<sheytan> markey works here with chrome devel
<sheytan> i mean unstable :D
<markey> hmm
 * markey uses Chromium Daily Builds
<sheytan> markey well, that works for me thing is (TM) as you propably know :D
<al> markey: on my gentoo box i have Choqok  1.0 Beta4 (0.9.92), which doesn't show the behaviour you mentioned earlier
<markey> al: as I said, I think it's a bug that gets worse over time
<markey> sort of like a memory leak
<markey> but on disk
<markey> that timeline log grows, and grows...
<al> no, for me it occurs very frequently on my kubuntu box, but never on my gentoo box
<al> so i think it's a resolved bug
<markey> mayhaps.
 * markey is looking forward to the Gwibber port to Qt.
<ScottK> shadeslayer should fix it.  Isn't he also the choqok minion?
<shadeslayer> whu..
<shadeslayer> markey: its quite visually appealing i might say
 * shadeslayer saw it at UDS
<markey> shadeslayer: yeah, I guess so. Ryan seems quite enthusiastic
<shadeslayer> markey: also previewed was a rtorrent GUI ... fantastic work ..
<shadeslayer> my neon talk was foobar as compared to their work :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fundamentally is was a poor choice of hardware.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: or you can look at it the other way around, the people who write the drivers, failed to write them properly :P
<shadeslayer> nouveau worked better than nvidia in any case
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but this is known.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also the same hardware worked when i plugged it in one of the projectors in the room
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you move libutempter-dev to main in lucid?
<shadeslayer> its in main in maverick...
<ScottK> [15:40:41] <slangasek> is anyone here able to do SRU verification of bug #658728?  I don't have a Kubuntu install to hand
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658728 in bluedevil (Ubuntu Natty) "bluedevil translations not being used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658728
<shadeslayer> lookig
<ScottK> Would someone who's using Kubuntu maverick in !English, please see if they can verify that's fixed.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: still isnt fixe
<shadeslayer> +d
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Please say so in the bug.
<shadeslayer> already commented
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1193401 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog SVN_SILENT: ChangeLog tweaks
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1193402 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp A commit doesn't automatically stop after a single error, so don't reload() when a CommitError occurs. The commit finished signal will take care of reloading anyways.
<shadeslayer> zsh+byobu is the win!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-06
<DarkwingDuck> Do we know who to talk to about changing logos for the Wiki theme?
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: Canonical IS folks people, I'm guessing
<valorie> file a RT, whatever that is
<valorie> and then poke them until they do it
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: took me a sec to remember what u were talking about
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> i gotta sit down and setup docs wikis tonight
<valorie> this chan has been nearly silent
<valorie> everyone still recovering, I guess
<valorie> my mailbox is still a disaster zone
<DarkwingDuck> mines good only because my laptop is my only comp and its starting to die.... :( and i have no $$ to replace. 
<DarkwingDuck> oh well
<valorie> that sucks
<DarkwingDuck> yeah... ill figure something out
<Daskreech> hi rdieter 
<ulysses> Riddell: kdesvn upstream accepted our patch: http://kdesvn.alwins-world.de/changeset/2117
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why should libutempter-dev be in main in lucid?
<nixternal> there isn't a printer app for kde that works is there? i hate having to install system-config-printer-gnome just to use network printers
<Riddell> what's wrong with system-config-printer-kde?
<nixternal> it has never worked in detecting a printer shared on a windows host
<nixternal> the gnome one does
<ScottK> The KDE one works great on printers that are actually directly on the network.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping about promoting  libweather-ion5?
<nixternal> that i can agree with, but it doesn't work worth a darn with printers shared on a windows pc
<ScottK> Sounds like something that would be useful for someone with a printer shared on a windows PC to troubleshoot.
<nixternal> i am troubleshooting, or actually right now i guess you can call it troubleshitting. i am getting absolutely nowhere
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> nixternal: system-config-printer-kde is incomplete so it doesn't surprise me that there's missing functionality
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm ... slangsleek explained why :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googletvdevseed/ << freebies
<nixternal> Riddell: that could explain it then :)  might be something fun for me to do then
<nixternal> yowsers, there is quite the difference between system-config-printer-gnome and -kde
<nixternal> -kde doesn't have any of the smb code
<Riddell> that'll be the issue then
<ulysses> hy Riddell 
<Riddell> hi ulysses 
<ulysses> I have time to package UPnP MediaServer KIOslaven now
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, do you know where to begin?
<ulysses> Riddell: no
<Riddell> ulysses: first step is to find the source tar, download it, compile it and see that it works
<Riddell> of course without upnp you might not get it to do very much but you can at least make sure it shows an empty folder in dolphin
<Riddell> do you know how to do that?
<ulysses> I read the announcement on kde-announce-apps@, it contains the dependencies
<Riddell> good start
<Riddell> do we have all the dependencies in the archive?
<ulysses> Cagibi (recommended) is in Maverick/Natty, HUPnP isn't
<Riddell> hmm, that makes it more tricky
<Riddell> does huphp have a web page?
<Riddell> google doesn't know it
<ulysses> this is it: http://www.herqq.org/
<Riddell> so starting point it to download and compile that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how much did it cost to compile 4.5.3 on EC2 ?
<shadeslayer> all of it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: $20  but they was using the expensive 2CPU computers and leaving them on overnight
<shadeslayer> oh..hmm
<Riddell> so probably less than half that if you use the cheap 1CPU computers (bit more hassle as you need to set each one up, but that can be scripted)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and do you have a script for building the i10n packages?
<Riddell> yes, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<Riddell> definately worth doing on EC2 that one, the download takes ages otherwise
<shadeslayer> kewl
<ulysses> good, hupnn doesn't use configure/make/make install
<JontheEchidna> any good software must use cmake/make/make install :P
<ulysses> it uses Qt Creator *.pro file
<Riddell> ulysses: then it'll be qmake; make; make install
<ulysses> Riddell: I installed Qt Creator already; it compiled the source without error
<ulysses> and generated makefiles
<Riddell> ulysses: so you have huphp compiled and installed ?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy
<Riddell> ulysses: so next is to download and compile UPnP MediaServer KIOslave
<ulysses> HUPnP wasn't installed correctly, UPnP MediaServer KIOslave can't found it
<Riddell> tricksy
<Riddell> ulysses: where did HUPhP install to?
<Riddell> what is UPnP MediaServer KIOslave looking for?
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1193657 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (5 files in 5 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Separate the muon translation template into one template per application.
<CIA-39> (libmuon, muon, muon-updater, muon-installer and muon-notifier) Having one
<ulysses> Riddell: for the HUPnP's CMakeFile: http://pastebin.com/GeSRh6pg
<Riddell> ulysses: can you pastebin the output of running  "sudo make install" in the HUPnP source?
<ulysses> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/QtGtmgeM
<Riddell> ulysses: that's installing into /home/ulysses/Dev...
<Riddell> so UPnP MediaServer KIOslave won't find it there
<ulysses> yes, it won't
<Riddell> ulysses: try this..
<Riddell> sudo make install INSTALL_ROOT=/usr
<ulysses> Riddell: If I change the install dir of HUPnP, it has to be work
<ulysses> INSTALL_DIR   = $(COPY_DIR)
<ulysses> where COPY_DIR is /usr
<Riddell> ulysses: where is that?
<ulysses> HUPnP's modified Makefile: http://pastebin.com/Bw8zPMzX
<Riddell> give it a try
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! I fixed my e key
<ulysses> Nothing…
<Riddell> ulysses: no change?
<ulysses> Riddell: nothing, with the modification or with ROOT=/usr
<Riddell> qmake is annoying
<ScottK> Riddell: kdesdk 4.5.3 got missed uploading to Natty.  You had the changes in bzr, so I just uploaded it using the tarball from the PPA.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> No problem.
<Riddell> ulysses: well I'm afraid I'm out of ideas, I think you'll need to e-mail the huphp and uphp-kioslave authors to ask how to compile and install huphp into /usr
<Riddell> this is fairly typical of the task of a packager
<ulysses> Riddell: I sent e-mails
<Riddell> thanks ulysses 
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-07
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1193767 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> I was running apt-check with --human--readable because initially I thought I
<CIA-39> might use its output verbatim. Since I'm not doing that anymore, it is much
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1193768 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp Oops...
<sresu> I tried jovie from CLI - <jovie> and < qdbus org.kde.KSpeech /KSpeech say "Hello World" 0> No response How to fix it?
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<ulysses> Riddell: Tuomo (author of HUPnP) fixed the installing problem, but UPnP MediaServer KIOslave can't find FindHUpnp.cmake: http://pastebin.com/fcqae7RE
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I aint got not us address :P
 * apachelogger starts fighting with cups
<apachelogger> dantti_work: is your printer manager thing in svn/git?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone planing to backport digikam 1.5.0 to maverick?
<ulysses> Riddell: I downloaded FindHUpnp.cmake from Amarok, and changed the dirnames to find HUpnp, now cmake works, but make not: http://pastebin.com/UcH48gTS
<apachelogger> could someone with nvidia drivers check if bug 669996 affects them please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669996 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Two View-> submenus are missing in dolphin" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669996
<ghostcube_> hmmm the funny idea ti rewrite the soundsystem in mav has got who?
<ghostcube_> i may send him some packagebombs:P
<ghostcube_> ok any soulution for the braking of intel audio hardware in 10.10
<apachelogger> what rewrite?
<apachelogger> breaking?
<collabra> who are you asking
<collabra> cause if you're asking me, 10.10 is a joke.
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: are you going to merge ktechlab? (assuming by comment on MoM)
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: feel free to merge it
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I commented 'feel free to take'
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks. If nobody gets around to it I'll probably take care of it, but I'm not too terribly attached to the package.
<ghostcube_> apachelogger: my webcam stoped working in 10.10 and my kmixer doesnt show any line
<ghostcube_> with intel soundcard this seems not to work as it should
<ghostcube_> 10.10 is bad ass
<apachelogger> is pulseaudio installed?
<ghostcube_> yes
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: easy, 1-2 days and this package will be merged :P (not by me)
<apachelogger> if it is not properly installed or runnig kmix will fall on its nose at times
<apachelogger> ghostcube_: in that case you probably should report a bug 
<ghostcube_> i just updated
<ghostcube_> apachelogger: hmm ok
<ghostcube_> and jackd isnt recongnized as soundserver if you start it like before 10.04
<ghostcube_> i think i wikll revert to 10.04 and wait :D
 * apachelogger hates rekonq so very very much
<collabra> ghostcube_: is a joke
<ghostcube_> collabra: yeah its not usable for me :)
<collabra> ghostcube_: for what reasons
<ghostcube_> i cant use my programs :)
<ghostcube_> bbl on 10.04
<collabra> ghostcube_: do you find it unstable in any areas?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you should try a live image?
<apachelogger> cause if it is not a bug, then you could ask the friendly support peopel to help you resolve the issue
<ghostcube> apachelogger: its no solution for this , i asked already
<apachelogger> ALSO, you should report the bug on 10.10 or vital information will not be available to ubuntu-bug
<collabra> i find kwin unstable when it comes to desktop effects, for one.
<ghostcube> iam not the only one having this
<ghostcube> nah the problem is mav changed many basements and i dont want to use it in this way. so i will keep 10.04
<collabra> every login i had to re-enable the effects
<ghostcube> i use compiz i dont use kde effects 
<apachelogger> ghostcube: the sound stack is big and complicated what appears as one problem could really be many different ones
<collabra> intel audio hardware support is clearly problematic
<mgraesslin> ScottK: the disable selfcheck patch http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5774/
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<mgraesslin> collabra: that patch is the solution to your "had to re-enable the effects"
<collabra> mgraesslin: what patch
<mgraesslin> the reviewboard link I just posted :-)
<collabra> mgraesslin: is it currently in the repo for update,...
<ScottK> collabra: I've not had any problems with my Intel sound stuff on Maverick.
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah the stack is big, i dont doubt this but it cvant be that i cannot chhose any channel in my kmix tool
<ScottK> collabra: Not yet, but it will be, now that we have the patch.
<ghostcube> and if this is back i will stay on 10.04
<apachelogger> ghostcube: if you do not report a bug this will not change
<apachelogger> ...
<collabra> ScottK: i've been in #kubuntu all day long and ghostcube is the fourth one including me that have complained
<ScottK> collabra: I'm not saying there aren't problems, but that they aren't universal.
<collabra> pulseaudio is being blamed,... not to mention the 'generic' driver that supports it
<collabra> ScottK: i understand
<ghostcube> but it cannot be that such a problem havent accoured in the testings
<collabra> ScottK: and i applaud the engineers, but,... i won't soon upgrade to 10.10
<collabra> ScottK: i had a terrible experience
<collabra> ScottK: with various bugs
<ScottK> collabra: I understand.  There are a mix of problems in this cycle.  The ones that have hit me are generally X related.
<ScottK> The release after an LTS is the best one to push forward to new stuff on.
<apachelogger> ghostcube: the sound stack is bing and complicated, what appears as one problem could really be many different ones - and in that case it can be very well that it works on my system but not on yours
<apachelogger> on that note, I tested maverick on 4 devices, all using intel audio
<ghostcube> hmm ok here on intel ich10 no really working situation
<collabra> ScottK: yeah,... but,... how do you feel,... are these distros rushed.
<ghostcube> but nm i will just downgrade
<ghostcube> i dont have the time to investigate this
<ghostcube> maybe anyone else
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you just need to report a bug
<ghostcube> i even dont know whats the problem
<ghostcube> so against what filing?
<apachelogger> ubuntu-bug audio
<collabra> ScottK: or is the only way to find these things require publishing?
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1193888 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/qaptauthorization.h Use a preprocessor if statement to support polkit-qt-1 from trunk (0.98 or above) To make things easier for porting, don't put the PolkitQt1::SystemBusNameSubject on the heap. I think we were leaking that anyways.
<apachelogger> collabra: as we already pointed out, sound on intel chips never appeared as problem in the 5 months of testing we conducted, yet people have problems, so, yes, to a certain degree you need to publish
<collabra> the best aspect of 10.10 i found was the speed that which applications initalised.... very quick... but sadly only this to me was significant
<apachelogger> it is impossible to provide a solution that works everywhere with only limited testing audience as is there with pre-releases
<collabra> apachelogger: how much time do i need to give this version to mature
<apachelogger> to that degree of course there is no excuse to release broken software, but at some point as developer you need to make the decision to release software if it works reasonable well for you
<apachelogger> collabra: april 1012
<collabra> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> that will be the next LTS release
<apachelogger> and until then we will try to push the boundries
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1193889 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/qaptauthorization.h SVN_SILENT: a bit of cleanup
<collabra> apachelogger: are you serious,... or,... joking,.. truly give me a timeline for 10.10
<apachelogger> of course the amount of potentially dangerous changes will decrease already
<apachelogger> surely 10.10 had the most involving change that will be between 10.04 and 12.04
<collabra> apachelogger: ahh,... i wasn't aware of that.
<apachelogger> at least from a current point of view nothing as major ought to come up
<apachelogger> collabra: releases in between LTS are much like milestones towards a more fullfilling LTS experience, they are not broken or anything, we just tend to be more edgy in introducing new technologies
<collabra> so,... in distro-release from previous versions,... how long did it take for bugs to be worked out,... major bugs
<apachelogger> what do you mean by major bugs?
<collabra> apachelogger: i understand and you make perfect sense.... like linux i'm beginning to mature myself,... and i'll be trying not to jump when dists come out
<collabra> apachelogger: bugs that are common among new dists
<collabra> apachelogger: bugs that are made aparant after release
<apachelogger> depends on the implication of the bug
<apachelogger> if the bug affects all users, it usually gets resolved ASAP
<collabra> apachelogger: has there been any of those bugs in this release
<apachelogger> so generally it depends on the scope of the bug, the more people are affected, the faster it usually is delt with (given that bug triage and developer resources are available of course)
<apachelogger> collabra: not that I know of
<ghostcube> hmm found an old soundblaster eax
<ghostcube> will test this
<apachelogger> there was one with all of Qt and certain other apps crashing on nvidia proprietary drivers
<apachelogger> however IIIRC that did not even affect all users of the driver
<ghostcube> apachelogger: iam glad the x probs i read about havent got me :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> but i didnt read anything about sound probs damn :D
<collabra> apachelogger: so, do you consider 10.10 to be ready now,... and if not when should i give it another try?
 * apachelogger still thinks that a configuration issues is more likely the problem for ghostcube
<apachelogger> collabra: it works for me(tm)
<apachelogger> software is *never* ready
<freinhard> ghostcube: install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<apachelogger> due to the fact that there is no such thing as bug-free or perfect software
<freinhard> that did the trick for me... lines in kmixer, working micro etc
<collabra> apachelogger: i'll infer that means don't bother upgrading,... that i'll have the same experience regardless of time given to the software
<ghostcube> freinhard: hmmm 
<ghostcube> sounds good
<apachelogger> collabra: depends on what you mean by experience
<ghostcube> guys the hardest step ever was to use kde 4.0 from kde 3.x
<apachelogger> if experience == rock stable, then I would go for the mantra "never change a working system"
<collabra> apachelogger: well,... like whether i'm smiling or frowning
<ghostcube> and i did it and i knew what waited for me but here in mav i think some news should have been spread before the peoples had clicked update
<collabra> happy or sad
<collabra> satisfied or ,... well....?
<apachelogger> collabra: that still depends on what you expect
<apachelogger> ghostcube: we have release notes
<ghostcube> i knew you woukd say this :D
<apachelogger> those state all the important bugs we know about
<collabra> i may be naive about these distros,... but i expect a greater experience than say the 2600 build from microsoft,... which is basically what i 'experienced' from 10.10
<collabra> i don't mean to be too critical,... but... eh.
 * apachelogger notes that he really has no time to engage in buzzword discussions
<ghostcube> apachelogger: no prob i didnt want to bother you just was a bit pissed for the sound bug :)
<ghostcube> i will try freinhards solution so far
<apachelogger> ghostcube: understandibly that you were pissed :)
<collabra> apachelogger: at any rate,.. regardless,.. 10.04 works and i think expecting that same quality from 10.10 was premature,... i'll just keep that in mind when pondering an upgrade
<collabra> apachelogger: thanks for taking time to talk to me.
<collabra> eof
<apachelogger> sure thing
<ghostcube> freinhard: didnt work
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> cause i needed to uninstall -alsa then and after this nothing worked anymore
<apachelogger> oh, bug in dragonplayer
<apachelogger> oh dear
<ghostcube> meeeh vlc doesnt work o.O
<ghostcube> is this for anyone else too?
<dmatt> no
<ghostcube> claims updating alsa-lib
<ghostcube> strange
<dmatt> sorry, wrong channel
<apachelogger> gstreamer - we do not only eat your ramz we also use silly names so that you have to install all sorts of unrelated crap to get playback working
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i think this good bad ugly very ugly extremly ugly is a pita
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> ulysses: well done on the progress
<Riddell> ulysses: I think it's missing a library in the linking options
<Riddell> probably needs a -lhuphp or whatever the library is called
<Riddell> in CMakeLists.txt somewhere
<apachelogger> now this works very well
 * apachelogger aint got no sounds in gstreamer
 * apachelogger got like a billion devices in phonon-gstreamer setup though
<Mamarok> Riddell: there is no littleCMS in the sources AFAICS, it is an optional dependency for the next koffice
<Mamarok> or am I just too dumb to find it?
<Mamarok> nvm, found it, sadly the file description doesn't mention the word littleCMS, so it is not findable by a search, one has to know the library name
<Riddell> Mamarok: liblcms1 ?
<Mamarok> yes, it didn't show up when I searched with the term littlecms
<Mamarok> found it now
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'll upload a fix to that now
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: also, which version is in Natty? is it already 2.0? I still have 1.18 in Maverick
<Mamarok> trunk requires 2.0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik you can choose the country down below
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks :)
<freinhard> ghostcube: i got libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-alsa and libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed and since i did so everything works like a charm
<ghostcube_> i cant install libsdl-debian alsa and pulseaudio at the same time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it says in the requirements that you need a us shipping address
<apachelogger> Riddell: gstreamer refuses to work here all and entirely
<apachelogger> no clue why
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> then why do they have that effing country entry?
<ghostcube_> freinhard: how did you install both?
<ghostcube_> if i try to instsall one of them the other one gets removed
<freinhard> no idea. just did that in aptitude
<freinhard> oh, my bad, looks like i didn't see the "rc" of -alsa in dpkg -l
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> according to yauap playback is working
<apachelogger> I just dont here anythig
<freinhard> anyways, installed -pulseaudio, reboot, works
<apachelogger> maybe my hearing is not good enough for the superior might of gstreamer \o/
<ghostcube_> brb
<ghostcube_> huh i can route pulseaduio into jackd by pulseaudio plugin
<ghostcube_> hmmm thats nice 
<ghostcube_> :D
<ghostcube_> still no channels but this is cool 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're welcome.
<ScottK> collabra: We test these things during development, but particularly with audio and video many of the problems are very hardware specific, so it's hard to make sure everyone has a good experience without making it the default.
<androidlogger> Riddell: dvd playback has no menu navigation in dragon with gst :(
<Riddell> androidlogger: well yes, that's a downside for gstreamer for sure
<Riddell> but since we don't offer out the box dvd support anyway, you could argue it's no worse
<ScottK> But don't we pop up a way to get it?
<ScottK> So the difference between out of the box and not is very slight.
<androidlogger> my system got navigaton headers for gst+dvd it seems, though making that work gives me a bit of a headache, just from thinking about it
<ulysses> Riddell: I don't know what's changed, but now UPnP MedaServer can't even find HUPnP, so cmake fails too…
<androidlogger> dvd navigation implemented in phonon gst
<androidlogger> should even work with surface and gl rendering
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1193987 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (DetailsWidget.cpp DetailsWidget.h) Remove the unused QApt::Backend pointer from the DetailsWidget class. Now that the tabs that use the QApt::Backend are in their own classes, the pointer is no longer used in the DetailsWidget
<JontheEchidna> reduced mem consumption by 4 bytes \o/
<jjesse> yay
<ScottK> Every little bit helps.
<ulysses> Riddell: I „fixed” it, I write the path of the libHUpnp.so into the CMakeList.txt, and now it works, I could browse the UPnP devices if I would have one
<apachelogger> does anyone have a dvd where one has to enter stuff or something?
<Riddell> ulysses: awooga
<Riddell> ulysses: so lesson No 1 for packagers is upstream software sucks :)
<Riddell> ulysses: now the trick is to get it all packaged
<ulysses> Riddell: I get it now:P I sent an e-mail to Nikhil (author of UPnP MediaServer KIOslave) with my workaround
<sheytan__> Riddell hey dude
<valorie> apachelogger: need a US address? you can use mine, and I'll re-ship whatever-it-is to you
<valorie> which reminds me, I need to ship maco's scarf to her
<maco> oh yeah
<apachelogger> valorie: probably not worth it, shipping would probably be super expensive
<apachelogger> thanks for the offer though :)
<valorie> little, or big?
<valorie> big stuff is expensive, little not-so-much
<valorie> email me your shipping address, maco
<valorie> I'll put it in an envelope and send it tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-31
<claydoh> Where is everyone? I just got to My room
<claydoh> DarkwingUDS where is everyone?
<valorie> claydoh, they usually have a #uds channel
<valorie> plus the ones for all the rooms
<valorie> oooo, better get those set up for tomorrow....
<valorie> gah, this is going to be difficult, if not impossible
<valorie> oh, it's #ubuntu-uds       
<valorie> do a /msg alis list *uds* and you'll get them all
<valorie> odd that they still have the Hungarian room chans alive
<Riddell> clhi
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: hi
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> God damn
<Quintasan> I even had 2 hours before my departure to Orlando from NY
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: ping
<claydoh> if anyones awake at uds, I am in my room 2732, I am feeling like crap so I am laying down, bad headache
<claydoh> anyone wants my mobile #, just ask :)
<claydoh> and where do i check in? 
<bulldog98_> Hi guys I want to package some more kde stuff and I forgot to place the public key of may second computer on ftpmaster.kde.org could someone help me?
<bulldog98_> yofel: ^ ?
<yofel> bulldog98_: sure
<yofel> and good morning :)
<bulldog98_> good morning
 * bulldog98_ is sitting in university and has nothing to do
<yofel> bulldog98: which key?
<bulldog98> yofel: the DrMcKay one
<yofel> bulldog98: try again
<bulldog98> yofel: kthanks
<yofel> :)
<bulldog98> yofel: why can’t I login to that on your computer with agentforwarding active?
<bulldog98> and from local one it works
<yofel> I would blame the port - but I'm clueless really
<bulldog98> yofel: but from my other pc it worked too
<bulldog98> yofel: you added my name twice
<yofel> it was already like that, with an older DrMcKay key, I just switched keys
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> I switched that now
<bulldog98> yofel: should I upload kubuntu-dev-tools to our ninjas-ppa?
<yofel> if you're bored go ahead, but as we're purging the contents of the ninjas ppa every now and then I would put it somwhere else
<bulldog98> yofel: hm we should get a newer version into archive
<yofel> debfx complained about missing licensing. I didn't check again since then
<bulldog98> yofel: also you broke it :P
<yofel> i did?
<bulldog98> kgetsource is not in a package created of trunk
<yofel> it was in my last build...
<bulldog98> really than my recipe is broken
<bulldog98> yofel: check https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+recipe/kubuntu-dev-tools-daily precise build
<bulldog98> hm my build log says it’s in there, but it isn’t
<yofel> yeah, buildlog shows it
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS, Riddell: Quintasan missed his flight due to too many people in customs, he'll be arriving at 10:39 (that is landing I suppose)
<yofel> bbiab
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> nigelb: whatever happened to the personalized ical feeds?
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 98 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 102 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * yofel is off for the rest of the day
<yofel> back for the packaging session later I hope
<nigelb> apachelogger: what happened?
<apachelogger> nigelb: I don't see them anymore
<nigelb> WHAT.
<nigelb> I don't think we've done anything to change it.
<nigelb> Do you get an error?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nevermind me
<apachelogger> my ical is empty
<apachelogger> for whatever reason
<apachelogger> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<apachelogger> if you log in you'll see a link [my sessions]
<apachelogger> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/
<apachelogger> here I don't have one
<apachelogger> (which might be because I apparently have no sessions)
<apachelogger> anyhow, I'll eat all the planets with UDS app :P
<apachelogger> also I started playing around with the API yesterday
<apachelogger> rbelem: it would surely help if I had a UI design :P
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger needs to get off train 
<apachelogger> laterz
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252619
<ubottu> KDE bug 252619 in general "When using a lot of tabs flickering occurs" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Riddell, DarkwingUDS: I propose switching to another browser
<bulldog98> apachelogger: rekonq got better than in 11.04
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> windows also got better since vista
<apachelogger> that still doesn't make it a viable choice 
<claydoh> haloo anyone at breakfast at uds?
<claydoh> I'm the fat guy in the blus shirt and blue cap
<claydoh> well I took my cap off
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what is an alternative?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: anything
<debfx> the problem with an alternative browser is cd space
<debfx> hence we need a "convert dvd to usb image" discussion
<apachelogger> drop whatever kdegames stuff we have -> space for browser
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/ydjdL.png
<apachelogger> <3 python
<debfx> firefox is 17MB, rekonq+kpat ~5MB
<debfx> Quintasan, Riddell: making the DVD image more useful and using it as our main distribution medium would be a good UDS discussion
<apachelogger> boot python-kde4 then
<Riddell> morning
<apachelogger> whatever happend to the master's selection of weird shirts? :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: yoyo
<apachelogger> first time I hear about developer.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> :D
<Riddell> rick did suggest to me a while ago we should make a developer.kubuntu.org but I said it would just be a pointer to techbase.kde.org so not much point
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> actually it would be hard to do right anyway
<apachelogger> that high level stuff is well enough documented, so anyone who knows how to use google will know how to make software for a free software platform
<apachelogger> internals of the ubuntu platform as such however would be interesting
<Riddell> well the problem that developer.u.c wants to fix is choosing between the many different options
<apachelogger> then there is the problem that the platform is ever so much changing and thus rendering any documentation on that topic not so useful
<Riddell> it says "use pygtk" whereas if you google you'll get a hundred languages and frameworks you could use
<apachelogger> Riddell: it tells me about 4 different IDEs
<apachelogger> apple tells us about one
<Riddell> hah, so maybe their original plan doesn't work in reality :)
<apachelogger> I mean, it is a tricky thing to do right
<apachelogger> you need to put quite a lot of work into it intially to even make it attracting to the developer community
<apachelogger> and then you need to make them people also add content
<apachelogger> what makes sites like duc useful is not the api docs or stuff but short tutorials on how to get weird stuff done
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what sort of mobile phone do you have?
<Riddell> apachelogger: previous to last june I had never paid more than £20 for a mobile phone
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: have you droped ubuntuone-kde client ?
<apachelogger> ages ago
<Riddell> now I have a more expensive one but it's still a brick with a 20th century interface, the only important feature I care about with mobile phones is being waterproof
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> cause I am not canonical's beeatch
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: he he, ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: heh, no Qt then I guess? ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: does Qt work on a screen with 40x60 pixels? :)
<Riddell> rbelem just showed me his N9, it's shiny
<apachelogger> qtquick does :P
<apachelogger> would just need loads of scrolling ^^
 * apachelogger has a bazillion unmoderated comments on his blog
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: what is the device?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 11.10 Released! | UDS On Now http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: what device?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: what is the device thats has the resolution of 40X60 pixels?
<Riddell> my primitive but pleasingly indestructable mobile phone
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: s40?
<nihui> hi all
<Riddell> no, samsumg I think
<Riddell> hi nihui 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> s40 wuld not be indestructable :P
<apachelogger> ...all that jahava...
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: s40 will stay for ever
<nihui> did anyone consider my idea about kimtoy and ibus ?
<Riddell> nihui: you posted to the mailing list about that didn't you?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: saw your post in google plus, why does the update-xapi-index process takes much cpu ?
<apachelogger> cause it is python
<nihui> Riddell: yes  ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: he he
<Riddell> nihui: I think none of us use CJK so we don't know anything about those, if you do know about them that's great and we'll do whatever you say :)
<apachelogger> nihui: I did not follow the thread very much but I believe you never actually pointed out why kimtoy is superior to the plasma thing :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe because it works :)
<apachelogger> the other does not?
<apachelogger> what is it with plasma things not working -.-
<Riddell> I don't think kimpanel is maintained
<Riddell> nihui: are you able to join us for a UDS session sometime this week?
<apachelogger> isn't it in plasmaaddons?
<apachelogger> that makes it very maintained
<Riddell> apachelogger: your sarcasm is showing
<apachelogger> only to those who know the truth :P
<nihui> Riddell: 
<csslayer> Hi
<nihui> Riddell: csslayer will try to rework on kimpanel
<csslayer> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kimpanel/ a new one
<Riddell> csslayer: hi, welcome along
<Riddell> but if kimtoy exists why do we need kimpanel?
<nihui> alternatives
<csslayer> Riddell: Emmm, the direction is different
<Riddell> what is the difference?
<apachelogger> csslayer, nihui: do you use a shared library or something?
<csslayer> Riddell: kimtoy would be a standalone, with a more customizable eyecandy feature
<csslayer> apachelogger: the dbus protocol is the same, and the input method glue code can be shared (but not shared right now, need to figure out the proper place to put the code)
<Riddell> csslayer, nihui: we are at the ubuntu summnit this week, would you be available to have a session at some point this week?
<Riddell> fregl: you're around somewhere?
<Riddell> anyone seen claydoh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Jm0y0WOfvJY/Tq6erH01XAI/AAAAAAAAAY0/11e6whjlmtc/s720/11%2B-%2B1
<apachelogger> supposedly he is around where that picture was taken ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: which?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you get no picture at that link?
<Riddell> no which person, fregl or claydoh
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> claydoh
<csslayer> Riddell: emm, nihui and I are all at china.. so we can attend it on irc?
<Riddell> csslayer: yes we would talk over irc
<DarkwingUDS> I've seen Claydoh
<DarkwingUDS> We were talking prior to the keynote
<Riddell> morning DarkwingUDS 
<DarkwingUDS> Morning Riddell 
<Riddell> csslayer: how about at this time tomorrow?
<nihui> Riddell: fine with me
<DarkwingUDS> I have a feeling this will be going long again.
<Riddell> nihui: 21:00 tomorrow?
<csslayer> Riddell: No problem
<Riddell> 21:00 beijing time, 09:00 our time
<Riddell> see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ for how to join in http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: that's why I didn't schedule our session until 11:00 :)
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: very smart thinking. :P
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: is the keynote still in progress?
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: Aye, Linero guy is going on :)
<apachelogger> did our master say anything interesting?
<DarkwingUDS> More ARM and Unity as a platform stuff
<apachelogger> epic
<DarkwingUDS> also, making Ubuntu/Unity better for "power users"
<Riddell> apachelogger: headline was unity will start looking at tablets, phones, tvs etc but that's not for 12.04
<apachelogger> it is like plasma
<DarkwingUDS> I think the biggest thing for 12.04 would be the idea of JuJu
<apachelogger> in many more ways than aspiring to other form factors
 * DarkwingUDS will take Plasma
<Riddell> I asked yesterday if juju would be usable for 12.04 and I just got a mumble in reply
<DarkwingUDS> and Activities... you want something for power users... Activities is the way to go. :)
<csslayer> Riddell: is it this one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19616/desktop-p-kubuntu-defaults/ ?
<Riddell> csslayer: I'll schedule this new one https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-cjk
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/uds-app-for-meego-and-symbian/
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: the UDS app for Android failed out on me :(
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: mine?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: it worked for agateau 
<csslayer> Riddell: a small demo I record previously if you want to get a view right now http://blip.tv/csslayer/kimpanel-rewrite-version-demo-5570957
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the rubbish app
<apachelogger> Riddell, DarkwingUDS: mine will be better
<apachelogger> that is
<apachelogger> Quintasan_'s
<apachelogger> he is in charge of making the android UI :P
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/2011-10-27-021.mp4 that is all I managed to do :P
<apachelogger> geek that I am
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<fregl> Riddell: I'll come to the kubuntu session in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> yofel_: whaaa ... we are packaging for precise already? O_O
<fregl> apachelogger: your N9 app has timezone issues...
<fregl> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> fregl: talk to apachelogger, I only wrote the backend parser
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> oh, that indeed can be
<shadeslayer> ( soon to be outdated backend parser one might add, since apachelogger was talking about using the summit API )
<apachelogger> I does have proto using API actually
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> !info kdeedu-kvtml-data
<ubottu> kdeedu-kvtml-data (source: libkdeedu): kvtml files for kdeedu programs. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 228 kB
<shadeslayer> huh, didn't even know such a thing exsisted
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: X-WR-TIMEZONE:UTC
<apachelogger> YUNOPARSETIMEZONE?
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> it should be parsable
<claydoh> mornin'!
<shadeslayer> shouldn't that automagically become a Q_PROPERTY or sth?
<shadeslayer> aaaaaaahhhhh!!!! ... I should be getting back to preparing for my exam 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: damn you, I'm now looking at code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, wikipedia says we need to use VTIMEZONE
<apachelogger> I does not care :P
<shadeslayer> and then it goes to talk about X-WR-TIMEZONE
 * apachelogger hardcodes UTC conversion
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> you be evil
<apachelogger>             QDateTime utcTime = QDateTime::fromString(value, "yyyyMMdd'T'hhmmss'Z'");
<apachelogger>             utcTime.setTimeSpec(Qt::UTC);
<apachelogger>             event->setProperty(key, utcTime.toLocalTime());
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> now I just need to find out how to commit and push and whatnot
<shadeslayer> are you putting that in the parser?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> push'd
<shadeslayer> nom nom
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Summit people like me so much that they haven't changed pics from UDS N xD
<apachelogger> fregl: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/uds_12.4.1_armel.deb
<apachelogger> please be testing
<shadeslayer> where are our links for the blueprints and such?
<Riddell> Quintasan_: are you at UDS?
<shadeslayer> Could someone ping droidslayer ^ when the session starts?
<apachelogger> is the session interesting?
<apachelogger> cause I am about to head out for GTL
<shadeslayer> idk .. I'll try and attend most of the Kubuntu sessions
<apachelogger> actually only L, but no one needs to know that
<shadeslayer> but timezones are a bitch
<DarkwingUDS> #ubuntu-uds-bonaire5
<DarkwingUDS> yofel_: ping
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hey hey
<_Groo_> check the "very messy alpha packages" https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/peppa
<_Groo_> calligra FTW!
<Quintasan_> DarkwingUDS: PING
<Quintasan> Riddell: I just made it
<Quintasan> Riddell: I had  to wait for my plane to
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> I had to wait all night for my plane cause I missed it due to shitload of people at customs
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<Quintasan> Y U NO ON IRC PPL
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I be here
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: I'm on IRC now.
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: Are you on plenaries
<Quintasan> ?
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: Yeah, back row on the left
<DarkwingUDS> very dull voice.
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: me and Riddell are on the back right :P
<DarkwingUDS> tehe
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: what are you guys doing for the next session?
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: Is there anything interesting going on?
<Quintasan> Let me check the schedule :p
 * micahg waves to DarkwingUDS
 * DarkwingUDS waves at micahg 
<DarkwingUDS> :D
<DarkwingUDS> I think I might sit in the libreoffice online in ubuntu session.
<micahg> DarkwingUDS: I saw you in the doorway to the plenary, but there was no time to day hi
<micahg> *say
<DarkwingUDS> micahg: I'll be just outside on the far right after.
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: are you online?
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: is riddle still there next to you?
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: Yup I'll raise my hand
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: Naww, I just need to talk to him after this
<yofel> Quintasan: how's florida so far? ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: No Dr. Pepper
<Quintasan> :<
<yofel> what o.O?
<yofel> that makes no sense...
<DarkwingUDS> Heh, There is Dr Pepper here... I just have to find it for him :P:P
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> I ain't going home until I get some
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: There are TONS in California... I'll have to bring you home with me.
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: I want it this week :P
<DarkwingUDS> :P I'll get you some Dr Pepper, don't worry.
 * DarkwingUDS snickers
<DarkwingUDS> I found a term more funny then Percise... JuJu
<jjesse> juju was the techcrunh tablet that name came into being :)
<DarkwingUDS> :)
<DarkwingUDS> Hey jjesse 
<jjesse> oh wait canonical re used the name for something else
<DarkwingUDS> but of course.
<DarkwingUDS> The first cloud based push notifacation was the bat signal
<jjesse> hiya DarkwingUDS
<jjesse> hope you have fun at UDS
<DarkwingUDS> Oh I am so far.
<DarkwingUDS> We are slowly going bonkers.
<yofel> Quintasan: what's local time in orlando right now?
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> yofel: 15:03
<sheytan> Quintasan do we have neon 4.8 builds?
<yofel> sheytan: for natty and oneiric
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<sheytan> yofel good. Will setup a testing machine now
<apachelogger> I wonder why vmware sponsors uds
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where be my android UI btw?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nowhere, me be busy
<Quintasan> Why you are so persistent on ME doing it btw?
<micahg_> apachelogger: http://cloudfoundry.org/?  they gave a plenary today
<apachelogger> mhhh, more clouds
<Quintasan> cloudz
<Quintasan> Ubuntu Onez
<Quintasan> Dropboxez
<Quintasan> And ownCloudez
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cause I don't give 2 cents and it'd be the coolz if you got to do the qtquick with mighty apachelogger
<yofel> Quintasan: you weren't good enough at looking busy :P
<Quintasan> yofel: I were good enough at sleeping at the airport :P
<apachelogger> I once slept at the airport
<yofel> haha ^^
<apachelogger> I almost missed my flight
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I missed mine lol
<apachelogger> also I almost threw up while passing through security
<apachelogger> that was one weird morning
<apachelogger> berlin does that to you :/
<rbelem> fregl, http://vimeo.com/25251872
<rbelem> apachelogger, i did not find uds at store app in n9
<apachelogger> found it on the 950
<apachelogger> search for ubuntu mabye
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you try the new deb yet? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, i just downloaded
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is installed
<rbelem> apachelogger, but it is not openning
<apachelogger> are the times correct now?
<apachelogger> :O
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> so it opens now?
<apachelogger> you are confusing me :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> rbelem: does the terminal have to say something?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is just opening from cmd line
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> very weird
<rbelem> apachelogger, may i add some features to the uds? :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: I'd greatly appreciate that
<rbelem> apachelogger, i got a reference error: cant find variable map
<apachelogger> rbelem: where?
<apachelogger> are you connected to the intarwebs?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i got that in the output of uds to the terminal
<rbelem> intarwebs?
<apachelogger> yeah, but does it say where that error occurs?
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> that is because the map part is curdly commented out
<rbelem> eventpage.qml
<rbelem> :49
<apachelogger> rbelem: could you take a photo of the map on your badge?
<rbelem> :50
<apachelogger> then I can readd the map ^^
<apachelogger> rbelem: I can reproduce the starting problem
<rbelem> brb
<apachelogger> OHHHHH
<apachelogger> I see the problem
<apachelogger> fck fck fck
 * apachelogger waves fist at symbian
<apachelogger> rbelem: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/uds_12.04.1_armel.deb
<apachelogger> try that
 * rbelem downloads the new uds
<Quintasan> apachelogger: y u no at packaging channel?
<apachelogger> no one tells me no onthing
<apachelogger> rbelem: don't forget the picture of the map please :)
<Quintasan>  /j #ubuntu-uds-bonaire6
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx :-D
<apachelogger> nigelb: please have a look at the ical
<apachelogger> SUMMARY:App developer support community growth
<apachelogger> it has bogus newlines
<apachelogger> " going to use for that:\N\N- The ubuntu-app-devel mailing list\N-"
<apachelogger> rbelem: does the new deb work?
<apachelogger> rbelem: and are times still correct?
<apachelogger> rbelem: and can I get a picture of the map? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is working :-D and the time is ok
<rbelem> apachelogger, how do i get this pictures?
<apachelogger> rbelem: you have a map on your name badge?
<rbelem> apachelogger, name badge?
<apachelogger> rbelem: open the camera app on the n9, point it at the map and make a picture
<apachelogger> rbelem: the thing you have around your neck with your name on it
<rbelem> apachelogger, ah ok
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> valorie: what happened to your dad?
<yofel> nice session :)
<bambee> what time is it in florida ?
<valorie> he broke his hip last Thursday, and was finally operated on yesterday
<valorie> because he had pneumonia and was in heart failure
<valorie> so it was intense
<yofel> bambee: 17:13 now
<yofel> bambee: you just missed the packaging session :(
<apachelogger> valorie: oh, how is he?
<apachelogger> rbelem: http://i.imgur.com/GuYMG.png
<apachelogger> that is why you had a map error btw ;)
<bambee> yofel: yeah, I was at work :(
<valorie> he's now back to his usual weird self, although not walking yet
<yofel> bambee: some of the results http://pad.ubuntu.com/desktop-p-kubuntu-packaging
<valorie> and having bizarre stuff happening like having his bladder irrigated
<apachelogger> G
 * apachelogger extrahugs valorie
<valorie> it's been another of those adventures I didn't wanna have
<valorie> but ya know, he's OK, so that's all that matters
<valorie> thanks for all the hugs
<bambee> yofel: tomorrow I don't work, so I will be there!! :D
<yofel> bambee: yay, tomorrow's precise defaults and QA session
<bambee> :)
 * yofel goes from packaging session to packaging for 4.7.3
<Quintasan> durr
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/downloads/6
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> rbelem: also submitted for store
 * apachelogger wonders why employees need to go through QA anyway :P
<apachelogger> takes forever
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> anyone in the mood of reading through a blog post?
<apachelogger> s/of/for
<yofel> hm, smokeqt doesn't build
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<schnelle> when will new muon bugfix update be available in oneiric?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-01
<nigelb> apachelogger: Its correct. Those newlines make us valid according to spec.
<nigelb> And they come from the blueprint page
<bambee> hi
<apachelogger> nigelb: IIRC the spec suggests either \n or \N but either as plain text, not the escape sequence
<nigelb> apachelogger: if there's a new line, there needs to be a space or something. Talk to Mike Hall. He did it
<apachelogger> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2445.txt
<apachelogger> 4.3.11 Text
<apachelogger>      ESCAPED-CHAR = "\\" / "\;" / "\," / "\N" / "\n")
<apachelogger>         ; \\ encodes \, \N or \n encodes newline
<apachelogger>         ; \; encodes ;, \, encodes ,
<apachelogger>    An intentional formatted text line break MUST only be included in a
<apachelogger>    "TEXT" property value by representing the line break with the
<apachelogger>    character sequence of BACKSLASH (US-ASCII decimal 92), followed by a
<apachelogger>    LATIN SMALL LETTER N (US-ASCII decimal 110) or a LATIN CAPITAL LETTER
<apachelogger>    N (US-ASCII decimal 78), that is "\n" or "\N".
<apachelogger> example: "Project XYZ Final Review\nConference Room - 3B\nCome Prepared."
<apachelogger> using the capital letter makes no sense at all as it breaks shadeslayer's parser
<bambee> rrahhhhaaaa !!!!!!   I forgot the "~ppa1" on libkexiv o.O
 * bambee blames himself
<apachelogger> nigelb: and I am responable certain that the participant specific ical's are broken
<apachelogger> they only come back empty
<apachelogger> (well, with ical header, but no events)
<nigelb> apachelogger: could you file a bug please?
<apachelogger> rbelem: new app in store
<apachelogger> s/app/version
<yofel> bambee: can you sync your kde-workspace 4.7.3 package with the archive please?
<bambee> yofel: I synced it with the bzr repository (lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging), assuming it is up-to-date
<bambee> I was wrong?
<yofel> bambee: agateau uploaded a new lightdm patch to oneiric-proposed - from what I see that's not in bzr
<bambee> yofel: mhhh right
<bambee> yofel: after dinner, I will sync it with the archive.
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> bulldog98_: about smokegen: please remove my changelog entry for 4.7.2 as that's unreleased. If the the last changelog entry is unreleased don't add a new one but add your changes to that and change the version
<yofel> bulldog98_: and please mention in the changelog that you added not-installed
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<nigelb> apachelogger: does the new format break your app?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<nigelb> completely non-working? :(
<apachelogger> newlines show up in descriptions now
<apachelogger> which annoys poor ol rbelem
<nigelb> Ok, somewhat better :P
<nigelb> Next time, I'll keep you informed when we make a change to ical
<nigelb> So, you guys can test :)
<nigelb> sorry, about this time!
<apachelogger> no worries, we'll switch to the api anyway :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<debfx> yofel, bambee: agateau's lightdm fix is in 4.7.3 so no need to add the patch
<yofel> ah ok
<bambee> ok, great
<yofel> the changelog entry should still go in IMO
<bambee> right
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> debfx: it's not applied in the tarball
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> the commit was probably after the tag
<debfx> ah right, it was pushed too late for 4.7.3
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnapshot] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> bambee: what happened to libexiv2 ?
<bambee> this is exactly what I am looking for .... where is it ? I uploaded it this morning o.O
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> check your mails from launchpad ^^
<bambee> already done, there is nothing ^^
<yofel> ...
<yofel> then again, I got a bunch of issues yesterday related to uploading
<yofel> but I *did* get mails there
<bambee> probably I jumped accidently into a temporal breach ... and I did not do what I supposed to do... 
<bambee> well, reuploading
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725367/
<yofel> ignore that, it uploaded fine
<bambee> ok
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, i made some changes to uds
<rbelem> apachelogger, yesterday night
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you push yet?
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/140618/
<apachelogger> y u always get the weird mail :(
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> I really do
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> real fun
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You do happen to have the Ubuntu image for Transformer, don't you? Upload it somewhere so I can mirror it
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 160 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - build-depend on libjpeg-dev instead of libjpeg62-dev
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: pingie
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> aa
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> aa
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> aa
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<DiMaN> a
<jussi> aww, wasnt that fun! :P
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: did you like ping me or something?
<yofel> where are the notes from the defaults session?
<Quintasan> jussi: I demand a ban for him :O
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 173 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> fregl: are you near Qt people?
<fregl> Riddell: yes, in the keynote room, at least near two of them
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: yes I had... we were talking about Starship Troopers
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: ah, sorry, I am stuck at a friends with unusable internet connection
<apachelogger> I'll listen to the recording and drop thoughts when I am home :)
 * yofel never noticed the session time changed :(
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: tis cool. I'll have to sit down with you and let you know what happened with bugs.
<DarkwingUDS> More or less, we are going to report 100% of bugs to bugs.kde and then pull the ones we care about/can do something/Kubuntu ones down to launchpad
<apachelogger> that is what we did since lucid :P
<Riddell> ScottK: do you have pyqt packages for python 3?
<Riddell> do you know if anyone has asked upstream about the dbus issue?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When will you have finished your android ui?
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: Yes, on paper we do that but, in reality... we have TONS of bugs filed in Launchpad.
<yofel> DarkwingUDS: problem: talking about it won't really get us further...
<DarkwingUDS> yofel: Yeah I know.
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: that is because we lack people to evaluate whether they are in our stuff or in upstream and process them accordingly
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-02
<claydoh> goooood morning!
<DarkwingUDS> Kubuntu Docs session starting in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire5
<jjesse> yay
<u2san> will 12.04 be 4.8 .x or 4.7.x?
<yofel> u2san: 4.8.X
<u2san> yofel, thanks.  
<Riddelll> UDS people, dinner tonight, disney or not disney?
<Riddelll> you're missing out on the florida experience if you don't go to disney at least once
<Riddell> maco: kubuntu accessibility rescheduled for friday
<Riddell> agateau: rbelem wants you in kubuntu filesharing in 30 mins
<agateau> Riddell: sir! yes, sir!
<agateau> Riddell: actually I am already waiting for you all
 * agateau is in bonaire7 :)
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I'm boycotting Disney this time around :P:P
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Jonathan Kolberg * 182 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<yofel> bambee: is kde-workspace in ninjas the new tar?
<shadeslayer> \o
<yofel> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ssup yofi
<yofel> ...
<yofel> still on 4.7.3
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> I just came back from a 4 hour exam :P
<yofel> good or bad? ^^
<shadeslayer> and surprisingly I scored pretty good even though I wasn't even prepared for it
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> I studied for like just 2 days
<bambee> yofel: yes it's kde-workspace-4.7.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2 ...
<yofel> bambee: the one with the fix for kde bug 285347 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 285347 in general "The powerdevilprofilesconfig kcm shows weird profiles" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285347
<bambee> yofel: no it is the one synced with oneiric-proposed
<bambee> (the fix pushed by agateau for lightdm)
<yofel> can you refresh the tar please? (bump the upstream rev. to 4.7.3a)
<bambee> don't compute, why don't import the patch?
<yofel> well, you can do that too, it would be easier to just take the new upstream tar though
<bambee> that's like get a bazooka to kill an insect... :D
<yofel> bambee: it would kill a patch :P
<BarkingFish> bambee: what's wrong with using a bazooka to kill an insect? I'd rather shoot one than touch it :)
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> wendar: hah, The TF is now available in my country as well :P
<bambee> BarkingFish: lol :D
<BarkingFish> bambee: I just don't like insects. Of any description.  Even if they're not insects, I still call them insects. Moths, butterflies, flies, beetles, spiders, whatever.
<BarkingFish> One of two things happen to them - i hit them with a rolled up copy of The Times, or i use my backup (home made flamethrower, runs on cheapo aftershave)
<BarkingFish> see you guys later, I'm going for some lunch and a rest.
<BarkingFish> bbfn
<bambee> butterflies and patch are acceptable, personnally I hate spiders and bee/wasp (I go out of the room sometimes :P)
<apachelogger> whever happend to kubotu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: death by excessive IRC
<bambee> quickgit.k.o is just unusable... seriously xD
<claydoh> hallo apachelogger 
<apachelogger> halo
 * claydoh wishes he an d shadeslayer ScottK valorie and all the missing were here
<apachelogger> awww
 * apachelogger hugs claydoh and the rest of the channel too while he is at it
<claydoh> {{{group hug}}}
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<bambee> that's me or... usr/lib/kde4/kerfuffle_libbz2.so is no longer installed in kdeutils... o.O
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<yofel> bambee: can't tell you without a full build log
<bambee> see yourself http://paste.ubuntu.com/726601/
<bambee> (it's not the full buildlog, just the useful part)
 * bambee checks the code
<_Groo_> hey yofel :)
<debfx> maybe it failed to find the bzip2 lib?
<yofel> bambee: check cmake output
<bambee> mmh wait
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> debfx: yeah, apparently
<debfx> probably related to multiarch
<yofel> we can start uploading to precise btw.
<bambee> well, I added libbz2-dev into dependencies
<debfx> bambee: it's already in build-depends. the problem is that cmake doesn't seem to find it in the multiarch path.
<bambee> debfx: no it was not
<bambee> (at least here)
<debfx> oh kdeutils. sorry, I looked at the wrong package
<bambee> np
<yofel> bambee: is your last workspace upload in bzr?
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> yofel: done
<bambee> ahh commit conflict
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the state of dragon player?
<Riddell> Kubuntu dudes - 19:00 bus to Downtown Disney
<ejat-> Riddell: u going to downtown disney ? 
<ejat-> tonite?
<bulldog98> Riddell: have fun all together :)
 * ejat- plan to ... last night going to pointe orlando .. 
<Riddell> ejat-: yes that's the plan, although some of us are ill or tired or annoyed with disney so it might not be too many
<Riddell> do join us if you want
<yofel> have fun ^^
<ejat-> yeah .. my pleasure .. 
<ejat-> yofel: u should be here :)
<yofel> next time, hopefully :D
<ejat-> Riddell: maybe i need to meet ya while free to check why i cant log in to my kubuntu even i already purge and reinstall back :(
<ejat-> yofel: yeah .. hopefully i might get go to UDS then can meet ya .. 
<ejat-> Riddell: sorry for not joining kubuntu precise session too much since im going to community and cloud session .. 
<Riddell> blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4496
<wendar> shadeslayer: ha, good timing. :) They might be B60 revision too (still flashable). That's what Quintasan got.
<yofel> Quintasan: got is Dr. Pepper :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: you pinged?
<yofel> Riddell: when's that session on the packaging tutorial supposed to be?
<Riddell> yofel: Friday I think
<Riddell> do you need to learn how to package?
<yofel> nah, and since I found it and it's 12:00 PM, I won't be there anyway
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, calligra packages are in my ppa since last week
<_Groo_> Riddell: hows UDS going? :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: i sent you a mail too
<_Groo_> anyone bought the latest humble bundle?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I got that, I e-mailed the calligra guys with it
<_Groo_> Riddell: anyway its in https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/peppa
<Riddell> what is humble bundle?
<ulysses> _Groo_: I bought
<_Groo_> Riddell: the packages are fully functional BUT from a packager point of view they are dirty
<_Groo_> Riddell: i need to clean them up, but besides that, its all there
<_Groo_> Riddell: question
<_Groo_> ulysses: can you run binding of isaac in fullscreen in kubuntu? i cant, he doesnt go fs no mather what
<_Groo_> Riddell: calligra have mobile and now active binaries
<_Groo_> Riddell: should i put active inside mobile, or make a active package just for them?
<ulysses> _Groo_: I didn't try it yet, but I'll install in a minute
<_Groo_> ulysses: k :) its lots of fun, all 3 of them :D
<_Groo_> ulysses: i always buy humble bundles :)
<_Groo_> brb
<ulysses> yeah, I bought the latest three of them
<Riddell> _Groo_: isn't calligra mobile just an older version of calligra active?
<_Groo_> Riddell: nope
<_Groo_> Riddell: mobile is for the n900, aimed at smartphones, active is for tablets and the like, for now they are diferent programs and diferent binaries, thats why i ask
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh yeah, I've got two 2,5litre bottles
 * Quintasan be happy
<_Groo_> ulysses: pls test isaac and see if you can go fullscreen
<_Groo_> ulysses: when you have the time
<Riddell> _Groo_: well then I'd say we want both in separate .debs
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, wendar: We be getting oneriric images for TF soon
<Quintasan> oneiric*
<Quintasan> it's so hard to spell
<Quintasan> :S
<ulysses> o.O qapt-deb-installer says binding-of-isaac_20111101_i386.deb isn't compatible with my system
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Get them into Debian if possible
<Quintasan> The less delta the better
<Riddell> yofel: that "contour" package you made, where is the source from?
<_Groo_> ulysses: 32 or 64?
<ulysses> _Groo_: 32 bit, and how can I switch to full screen?
<_Groo_> ulysses: you should press F or go to options
<_Groo_> ulysses: thats the idead
<ulysses> doesn't work
<_Groo_> ulysses: isaac is basically a flash game, maybe something is broken in linux land
<_Groo_> ulysses: yep so its confirmed
<_Groo_> ulysses: tks, but it works fine in window mode, just maximize it.. lots of fun
<_Groo_> ulysses: crazy sick game :D
<wendar> Quintasan: yeah, I'm waiting for the B80 to be flashable (http://androidroot.mobi/)
<ulysses> ghostcube: I played Voxatron a little bit, it's fun too :)
<ulysses> meh, wrong tab
<ulysses> _Groo_: ^_^
<_Groo_> ulysses: heh
<_Groo_> ulysses: all three are time wasters :D
<_Groo_> ulysses: i should be cleaning calligra, but im playing blocks instead, shhhh ;)
<Quintasan> wendar: Ha, good luck :)
<Quintasan> I'll be enjoying Kubantooz on my tablet soon
<Quintasan> Mwhahahah
<Quintasan> <insert sinister laugh here>
<wendar> Quintasan: yay!
<ulysses> _Groo_: I should write 5-10 page for the Hungarian Free Software Foundation 'til today, but I'm playing too :)))
<_Groo_> ulysses: ahah procrastination FTW!
<ulysses> I beaten the lord of flies!
<yofel> Riddell: IIRC bulldog98 got that from somewhere.... (opensuse?)
<bulldog98> yofel: what?
<yofel> bulldog98: contour
<yofel> IIRC we hacked that together at DS
<bulldog98> openbuildserver 
<bulldog98> yep
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to do much
<Riddell> are you sure it's not obsolete?
<bulldog98> it is
<Riddell> suspected so
<bulldog98> it was put into plasma-mobile
 * bulldog98 thinks we should update the PPA
<Riddell> right, the different bits and naming in plasma active are pretty confusing
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Me and rbelem gonna get to that at some point
<Quintasan> if not here at uds then late in the cycle
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I’ll work on that too :)
<maco> wendar uses quassel!
<Quintasan> Quassel is susperior IRC technology
<Quintasan> Sput++
<Quintasan> superior*
<bambee> quassel++
<bambee> Sput++
<yofel> quassel++
<bambee> I use quasselcore on my server to share my irc session between differents clients... it rocks so much :D
 * Sput feels highlighted
<bulldog98> Sput++
<bulldog98> ~karma Sput
<bulldog98> !karma Sput
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma Sput
<yofel> bulldog98: kubotu got lost on the way to UDS, apachelogger hasn't found him yet
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what have you done to kubotu? how do you dare to harm him ;)
<bulldog98> btw do we have a #kubuntu-active ?
<yofel> for... ?
<bulldog98> coordinating our active affort
<bulldog98> :)
<yofel> can't you just do that in here?
<bulldog98> yofel: no every body is watching us here :)
 * yofel just doesn't want yet another # that ends up like -bugs
<bulldog98> hm
<yofel> I'm no IRC OP though
<Riddell> I'd rather just use this channel
<bulldog98> ok
<yofel> hm, can we SRU new binary packages? (I'm wondering how to get the kalgebra backend for cantor back)
<yofel> the debian folks got it on  for kalgebra, adding 3 new packages to kalgebra
<yofel> s/on/done/
<Riddell> yofel: yes but it usually won't pass the minimal and sessential test
<bulldog98> so maybe we have to keep kalgebra and cantor at 4.7.2
<bulldog98> if we don’t get SRU permission
<yofel> I guess I could just add kalgebra-dev and leave libanalitza where it is
<yofel> bulldog98: it's not a 4.7.3 issue
<yofel> it's just that getting the package back requires some packaging changes in kalgebra
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> that does not sound good
<yofel> for precise I synced it with debian, so no problem
<yofel> now I'm wondering what to do with oneiric
<yofel> it's really more about the headers, I guess adding a package for them should survive a SRU review
<ejat> Riddell: r u still there ? or already waiting for the shuttle ? :) 
<bulldog98> yofel: sorry for forgetting to update the Wiki
<Riddell> ejat: bus at 19:00
<Riddell> so be outside conference building at 18:50ish
<ejat> u still at conference building ? yeah .. sure .. im at the room right now .. will be there .. will join ya if u dont mind :) 
<ejat> who else ? Quintasan ? 
<Riddell> ejat: sure
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-03
<Mamarok> I don't remember,did 10.04 already ship Pulseaudio as default?
<debfx> Mamarok: no, I think we ship pulseaudio since maverick
<Mamarok> debfx: thx, I seemed to remember as well, but was not sure
<wendar> bambee: I use quasselcore on a Rackspace cloud instance, soooo sweet to have consistent IRC anywhere, instead of dropping off and on :)
<Riddell> fregl: do you know if the qt ubuntu integration session has got a second scheduling?  the bazaar people would like to discuss qt creator
<fregl> Riddell: adam wanted to have a tooling session. for some reason it didn't make it onto the schedule. let's get it there.
<Riddell> apachelogger: like the new planet kde hackergotchi :)
<Daskreech> Does Unity-2d Support RTL?
<Riddell> Daskreech: #ubuntu-desktop for ubuntu desktop questions
<Daskreech> Riddell: Right of course :)
<Riddell> claydoh: "I even had my belly rubbed by a complete stranger who was discussing cups filters." lol, that'll be till :)
<claydoh> Riddell: are there really any legal issues with kubuntuforums using the kubuntu logo? I have always wondered about that
<claydoh> Riddell: lol yeah, I found out his name later, I wonder if the rubbing brings good luck?
<Riddell> claydoh: we encourage use by the community, he should get a trademark licence really "use in a domain name" which is available at no cost, see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<jussi> no, it forces you to work on cups :P
<claydoh> jussi: I was working on a cup of something at the time :)
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> work items added to foot of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> wendar: yeah, they're probably the older versions :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have a unflashable device as of now
<shadeslayer> All I know that it's going to get cracked 'soon'
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: :P
<shadeslayer> I'm going to try and boot a chroot off it sometime next weekend
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how the heck does one miss a flight from NY O_O
<shadeslayer> You take your baggage from one belt and put it on the other, doesn't even take 5 minutes
<Quintasan> ahahahahahahahaha
<Quintasan> not
<Quintasan> with over 300 people in queue
<Quintasan> derp
<shadeslayer> well, you should have screamed then ^_^
<Quintasan> If that's how you do it in India then good luck :P
<shadeslayer> "My flight is in x seconds, get out of my way :| "
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats how they did it in Beijing :P
<Quintasan> Cursses
<Quintasan> Uncivilised people
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> yofel_: shadeslayer what is the status of kde 4.7.3?
<shadeslayer> I don't have the slightest idea
<shadeslayer> I've been busy with my GRE and stuff
<shadeslayer> and then there are representatives from Universities coming tomorrow, have to go talk to them about my scores tomorrow
<bambee> wendar: you don't need a cloud for that, you just need a server :)
<DarkwingUDS> Quintasan: pingie
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: pong
<DarkwingUDS> were we meeting for something during the planetaries?
<claydoh_> Quintasan: 
<claydoh_> ping
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: I prosposed we process some of the notes into work items
<DarkwingUDS> where u @?
<Quintasan> Bonaire rooms hall
<DarkwingUDS> who wit u
<Quintasan> Chillin in an armchair
<Quintasan> Noone, reading books
<DarkwingUDS> s/wit/with/
<claydoh_> im on my way, rbelem is borrowing my phone
<DarkwingUDS> kubotu  missing? :(
<Quintasan> He is still up? :O
<DarkwingUDS> LOL
<Quintasan> rbelem: I thought you went for your afternoon Rodrigo
<jussi> hahaha
<claydoh_> lol no hes awake
<jussi> I forgot about pulling a rodrigo untill I saw Quintasan's blog with the upsidedown rodrigo...
<Quintasan> jussi: I just couldn't get the friggin rotation done correctly
<Quintasan> fckin android
<jussi> lol
<Quintasan> it was showing the picture normally when it was upside down
<Quintasan> then when I rotated it maually it rerotated it
<Quintasan> so it was still upside down
<Quintasan> Curses
<DarkwingUDS> You know you can rotate a picture in CSS right?
<spartan779> Hallo!
<spartan779> I have 2 wi-fi devices (one usb hi-power and the integrated). The problem is this: starting with together the devices disconnected i click on hi-power and sect an essid to link with. After done this happens that the integrated wifi tries to link to the same essid. And this happens also if an essid or a series of essid are marked as connect automatically. So, is there a way to avoid that the network manager tries to connect to 
<spartan779> not connected interface when one of these is connected?
<Quintasan> spartan779: ask in #kubuntu, this isdevelopment channel
<spartan779> no one anwer me about this
<spartan779> :(
<BarkingFish> spartan779: come back into #kubuntu and i will try and help you. You'll need to repost your question though, as I've not long joined.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: perfect "Awww yeaaaah" face @ dr. pepper: http://blogs.kde.org/node/4496
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I know, that's what I aimed for :D
<Quintasan> I presume you are going to show up on the Muon session, don't you JontheEchidna ?
<Quintasan> :p
<JontheEchidna> yep
<freeflying> Riddell: do we really need to use ibus within kubuntu, can any alternate be an option?
<JontheEchidna> btw, if somebody can get me on a skype call during the session, you guys could hear the sound of my beautiful voice :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx :)
<Riddell> freeflying: well that's what's used everywhere in ubuntu no?  so that's the obvious choice
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I've assigned Dragon Player investiagation to you since you are master overlord of MM magic
<apachelogger> investigation?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: QML version of Dragon
<apachelogger> what is there to investigate?
<apachelogger> I shall hope the work item for that is better formulated than this :O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think it is lol
<JontheEchidna> next session in Bonaire 4?
<Riddell> hi jo
<Riddell> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hello
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw I have a superb amarok script with listing of all rooms
<apachelogger> actually it might not be all rooms because the script is from last florida UDS ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your PA is probably configured inproperly
<freeflying> Riddell:then how about kimpanel/kimtoy? made the decision?
<yofel> Quintasan: 4.7.3: unless someone did something without me noticing: nothing uploaded for precise and oneiric isn't completely done yet
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> that's partly good news
<yofel> ?
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> I mean, we can upload once I get home :P
<yofel> well sure, I'll try to finish oneiric today, after that won't be much online till sunday - maybe I'll be there to publish the oneiric PPA package tomorrow evening
<yofel> *packages
<JontheEchidna> here's the rough prototype of the new updater: http://i.imgur.com/4kd4F.png
<JontheEchidna> the pic's a bit old, so I'll post a new one when I get home
<yofel> I guess I'm too advanced to hope a GUI dialog would tell me the information I want on first sight... (esp. both versions, like aptitude does)
<yofel> otherwise not too bad
<yofel> JontheEchidna: sorry, I missed the muon session, got the notes somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we took very many: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19619/desktop-p-kubuntu-muon/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to write the things down that I remember
<yofel> heh
<ulysses> o.O overflow, too much information
<JontheEchidna> That's all I can remember. If anybody remembers more, please write it in the etherpad
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do you plan to make the package manager easier to find? As that causes quite a bit of confusion
<Riddell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/desktop-p-kubuntu-muon
<Riddell> hmm, multiple notes
<Riddell> my fault really
<yofel> Riddell: uhm... why isn't that linked from teh UDS schedule?
<Riddell> yofel: it is, if you click on the session name
<yofel> oh great, I always clicked on the notes icon of the schedule
<yofel> which sends you to the other pad
<yofel> *of the session
<Riddell> yes I should have just used that but I didn't know it existed when I registered the sessions
<yofel> nah, now I at least know where to look :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: new updater UI looks good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I wonder if a tree view is the best way for it though, I think something like the larger headers used in e.g. system settings would be nicer and then a list below them
<apachelogger> make the list in QtQuick
<apachelogger> should be easy enough
<apachelogger> oh, actually NVM me, that would introduce LTR difficulties
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: one interesting feature I see in the ubuntu update manager is a notice that it's safer to plug in your laptop
<Riddell> does oxygen-gtk theme work for others?  doesn't seem to here
<yofel> Riddell: for gtk2 yes, the gtk3 one isn't packaged (if there even is a release)
<yofel> I've got the gtk3 one to work with gtk3 apps, for gnome3 apps it works, but ignores my color scheme
<Riddell> ah, I guess that's it
<Riddell> so we should have a work item to investigate that
<Riddell> freeflying: we'll take a decision on kimpanel or kimtoy based on wither we can get either to work then which works better if they do
<Riddell> your feedback on that would be great :)
<yofel> btw. - when did kdenetwork get split? (either it didn't or I missed something)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what does File -> Read Markings do?
<Riddell> yofel: you're right, it didn't
<yofel> Riddell: I'll fix the blueprint
<Riddell> ta
<Riddell> claydoh: hmm, I think the syntax for unassigned work items is empty square brackets "[]"
<claydoh> kk
<yofel> Riddell: not sure about the unassigned ones, but the assigned ones need to have the Launchpad ID as assignee
<claydoh> what are we doing for dinner??
<Riddell> I'm at a canonical dinner so I'm afraid I'm not doing organising tonight
<claydoh> Quintasan: DarkwingUDS whats for dinner , or ideas?
<Riddell> agateau, rbelem: anything to be added to work items in desktop-p-kubuntu-filesharing?
<bulldog98> yofel: were will 4.7.3 for oneiric land in?
<yofel> updates ppa
<yofel> after that oneiric-updates
<bulldog98> yofel: when to await?
<bulldog98> in the updates ppa?
<yofel> tomorrow.. maybe, I'm not publishing that without some regression testing. And the test results on the wiki page are empty so  far. Some packages are still building anyway I think
<bulldog98> yofel: sure
<Quintasan> claydoh: I'm going to keysigning
<Quintasan> 19:15 is fine with you?
<Quintasan> I could go to chinese food again
<claydoh> Quintasan: sure, any ideas on what you want to eat
<claydoh> pizza, thats waht afiestas and rbelem I are planning
<claydoh> pizza from the hotel
<apachelogger> claydoh: beer
<claydoh> apachelogger: you can have mine beer is nasty
<bulldog98> yofel: I might find some testers tomorrow, would you mind putting the packages to staging?
<apachelogger> G
<yofel> bulldog98: fine with me once everything's built - I'll add kde-l10n to it too
<bulldog98> yofel: sure that was intended to be interpreted like that :)
<yofel> :)
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 110 * debian/config branch for oneiric
<DarkwingUDS> I'll be around here... My allergies are kicking in hardcore
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 111 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1261159, type: stable) PPA upload
<bulldog98> yofel: can’t we get kde-l10n directly into archive?
<apachelogger> DarkwingUDS: do you have notes on starship troopers yet?
<Quintasan> claydoh: Ok, it's pizza then
<Quintasan> claydoh: Lobby at 1900?
<claydoh> Quintasan: yes 
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: not yet. will have those soon
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> the discussion in the quality session seemed a bit inconclusive
<yofel> bulldog98: would still need an SRU, so it's easier to do everything together
<bulldog98> ok
<Quintasan> claydoh: ping
<Quintasan> DarkwingUDS: ping
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> keysigning takes longer I expected
<apachelogger> it always does
<JontheEchidna> hmm,must have left the IRC connection on my work compy on
<JontheEchidna> here's an up-to-date screenshot that fairly well captures the new update UI: ?count=25&after=t3_lu7ta
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/EbdoM.png
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ooh, I could use solid and a KMessageWidget to do the unplugged warning. Good idea
<BarkingFish> anyone know why there's no netbeans package for oneiric please?  Last release was in natty, some guy in #kubuntu wants to know "why the hell it's not in Kubuntu's repositories" :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: If you make changes but exit muon before committing them, you have the option to save your markings in a text file, which you can load at a later time
<JontheEchidna> BarkingFish: The ubuntu people would probably know better
<BarkingFish> okies, I'll ask them then :)
<wendar> bambee: yeah, I started on my home servers, but the outbound connection wasn't reliable. The cloud has never let me down yet.
<yofel> BarkingFish: tip: if you need to find out what happened to a package, go to it's main page on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans) and click on "View full publishing history" at the right - there you'll find out what happened to it, and possibly why
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-04
<claydoh> Good morning!
<Riddell> fregl: our bazaar people would like to chat more with your qt people about qt creator, are they about?
<fregl> Riddell: should be, I haven't seen them, probably sleeping in. I'd like to be part of that also.
<fregl> Riddell: I thought they already had talked to someone, but that seems to be more general tooling
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> are the packages in k ninja safe enough for a upgrade test?
<_Groo_> 4.7.3
<_Groo_> yofel_: ping
<Quintasan> _Groo_: The code is stable, the packaging is working
<Quintasan> We won't know if the upgrade is safe until somebody tests that
<_Groo_> Quintasan: k gonna take it for a spin then and report if i find breakage :)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: are you using my calligra packages? ;)
<Quintasan> _Groo_: That's what we always do
<Quintasan> _Groo_: No, why should I?
<Quintasan> I have my own neon packages
<_Groo_> Quintasan: mine are more challenging... neon are boring ones
<Quintasan> Ha, ha lol
<Quintasan> Talk is cheap, show me the code
<_Groo_> Quintasan: all in one package is easy ;) hard it to break the users system with several packages :D
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its in my ppa
<_Groo_> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/peppa
<Quintasan> How is splitting one source package into a few binary packages challenging? :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: im cleaning them up, still need a lot of QA but if you install the entire package is all there, active and mobile included
<_Groo_> Quintasan: cause the lazy packager (me) always duplicate or forgets somewthing ;)
<Quintasan> Awesome, get that into Debian
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i need to fix them first
<_Groo_> Quintasan: and separate mobile and active...
<_Groo_> Quintasan: btw does it make sense to make 2 package for mobile and active? or one mobile package will do?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: yes it does make sense
<_Groo_> Quintasan: work work work :P
<Quintasan> I imagine that the Debian guys will complain about oit
<Quintasan> it*
<_Groo_> Quintasan: the thing is, i dont have a clue which is which... i can infer some of the libs, but i prolly gonna screw up, is there some way the calligra ppl tell me which files goes with what?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: one binary package doesnt have that kind of problems ¬¬
<Riddell> rbelem, agateau: what work items should the filesharing spec have?
<Riddell> what's the best pattern for the sequel to this? http://blogs.kde.org/node/4118
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-jumper-1.svg
<Riddell> or -2 or -3 ?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone using strigi in 4.7.3?
<_Groo_> it was suposed to not be amnesic anymore, but aparently it still reindexes everything at each login
<valorie> hmmm, I'm still on 4.7.2
<valorie> Riddell: -1 is best, IMO
<valorie> followed by -3
<bambee> hi
<valorie> so is UDS over?
 * valorie failed at participating much
<valorie> this week has been insane
 * bambee failed at participating too (too much work)
<bambee> :(
<valorie> I wanted to attend, but that would have been a nightmare of choosing to come home again for my dad or worrying 24/7
<valorie> so it was best that I didn't go
<Riddell> valorie: UDS closing session now
<Riddell> valorie: how's this? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-jumper-4.svg
<valorie> that's cool
<bambee> nice!
<valorie> maybe even better than -1 !
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/3WRXo.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: agateau will be pleased :)
<Riddell> I still say it shouldn't be a tree though, a nice header of some sort for the top level items would be nicer
<JontheEchidna> I'll see if KCategorizedView can do what I want in this case
<JontheEchidna> but the tree does do a nice job of hiding all of those pesky system packages that people won't care about
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you give Andrew the bangarang man a tablet?
<Quintasan|TF> shadeslayer: I got it installed however the nvidia tegra driver breaks x in oneiric
<Quintasan|TF> or I am doing something horribly wrong
<JontheEchidna> Once libmm-qt gets released, Muon could be made to use it to warn 3g-internet users about running updates whilst roaming
<bambee> Quintasan: the nvidia tegra driver is not natty-based ? (this is the case the for the lastest L4T)
<yofel> bulldog98, and everyone else: we need testers for 4.7.3, oneiric is in ninjas and staging (staging has l10n too)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-05
<valorie> darkwing -- isn't here
<valorie> probably flying home.....
 * valorie emails instead
<ronnoc> Hi all. I wanted to install Choqok V1.2 and I noticed, from the Choqok website, that the package for 1.2 is held in ~neversfelde's PPA. However, upon signing into Launchpad, I get the following error: "Not allowed here Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.". I've never had this happen before. I'm assuming that the PPA is public (why else would it be on the Choqok download page). Any idea on why I'm not able to 
<ronnoc> access it? :/ 
<valorie> hmmm
<nigelb> ronnoc: link to said PPA?
<valorie> can you paste in the whole link so I don't ahve to hunt for it?
<ronnoc> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/experimental as linked on http://choqok.gnufolks.org/download/
<ronnoc> and, good moring to you both :)
<nigelb> ronnoc: He probably disabled the experimental ppa, and created a new ppa
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa (probably right place)
<ronnoc> nigelb: hmmm makes sense, although Choqok isn't updated there yet. I could just compile it but I'll ping the Choqok folks as a heads-up to the link.
<ronnoc> i mean to their incorrect link for V1.2
<nigelb> Yeah, good idea :)
<ronnoc> so what was / is the overall impression of UDS from a Kubuntu Dev POV? I assume blogs are forthcoming? :)
<valorie> my impression as a desperate remote person was just jealousy
<valorie> err, my emotion
<valorie> impression: sounded awesome
<ronnoc> valorie: lol. I hear you. Impression DID sound better :) I would love to have be there as well. I will skim through the archived logs here over the weekend. 
<valorie> my dad broke his hip last thursday, so I'm glad I wasn't sponsored
<valorie> haven't had time to really participate, or even catch up with the recordings
<ronnoc> ouch. My grandmother ust did the same. Hope for a speedy recovery! 
<nigelb> valorie: Ouch. Hope he's better soon.
<valorie> it was touch and go for awhile, because he came to the hosp. with pneumonia
<valorie> which ended up in heart failure
<nigelb> woah.
<valorie> but he pulled through, and they were able to do a minimally invasive fix to the crack in his hip
<valorie> yeah
<ronnoc> dang that's a lot to deal w/ at once
<valorie> turns out that it might have been lucky that he broke his hip
<valorie> otherwise, maybe he would have just been found dead of pneumonia
<valorie> it's awfully hard on old folks
<valorie> he's now out of the hosp. and into a rehab place
<valorie> so hopefully it's all up from here
<ronnoc> sounds like a blessing in disguise then
<valorie> yup
<valorie> so this last week has been pretty intense
<ronnoc> understandable
<bulldog98> Quintasan: could you put https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/+recipe/telepathy-kde-approver-daily under ownership of ~telepathy-kde?
<bambee> morning
<bulldog98> Quintasan: btw why has telepathy-kde-accounts-kcm .cpp and .h files in it?
<ronnoc> bambee: good morning
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: You around?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll be hanging around Lobby until 11. Wanted to say bye yesterday but couldnt find you ;(
<maco> Quintasan: his flight was at 6am
<bambee> I uploaded cmake 2.8.6 to revu, if someone could review it... that would be cool :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is there a new toolkit coming out or sth?
<shadeslayer> for transformer and stuff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yes it is
<Quintasan> I am already using it
<Quintasan> but keep it quite
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pm then
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 11.10 Released!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released!
<Riddell> bonjour!
<bambee> salut :)
<Riddell> he suis en france, mais c'est pas la france
<bambee> Riddell: tu es à la réunion, c'est ça ?
<Riddell> a guadeloupe
<bambee> ah :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: salut
<apachelogger> comment est guadeloupe?
 * apachelogger needs to write more french
<apachelogger> it is rotting away like that -.-
<BarkingFish> I'll stick with English, it's easier and I can read it :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> par consequent
<apachelogger> francais est plus mysterieux
<apachelogger> je pense
<apachelogger> :P
<BarkingFish> ><
<apachelogger> actually I was thinking about learning russian or something
<apachelogger> to not be entirely bored out of my mind at uni
<BarkingFish> je pense je "un pencil avec les bloody great nails" into votre nose I will shove :D
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> or polish, then I could totally swear at Quintasan in his mother tongue
<BarkingFish> learn Icelandic, then you can do the same to me.
<apachelogger> iceland has an own language? :O
<apachelogger> something new to learn everyday
<BarkingFish> of course we do. We knew it as Islenska, the rest of the world knows it as "What the hell is that?"
<apachelogger> curious austrians claim to speak german yet germans go "what the hell is that?" ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> good evening, apachelogger!
<apachelogger> kubotu: where have you been? I missed you :(
 * apachelogger fondles kubotu
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are the best
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> where is darkwing
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's an island paradise
<valorie> Riddell: are you visiting, or staying?
<valorie> in paradise, I mean
<Riddell> valorie: staying for a couple of monthsa
<valorie> wonderful!
<valorie> you'll miss out on Scots winter
<claydoh> Riddell: how is the 'net speed?
<valorie> you can canoe in a speedo instead of a fur coat!
<Riddell> variable.  gets about 300Kb/s
<Riddell> not great for downloading CDs but the roundtrip on ssh back to England is surprisingly unnoticaable
<claydoh> yeah, thats good
<Riddell> claydoh: back home?
<valorie> Riddell: did you hear what Casey from Amarok is doing (Ramblurr)
<valorie> he's in Peru, and then off to parts unknown
<valorie> while working
<valorie> techno-gypsy
<Riddell> it's a fun lifestyle
<valorie> he wanted to learn Quechua
<valorie> be sure to blog!
<claydoh> Riddell: yes, about 2 hours ago
<claydoh> apachelogger: hugs are good, we missed you
<apachelogger> in may I shall return
<apachelogger> and then we start shaping the product that will revolutionize the world :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, I hear rumors precise will not be 700MiB of size anymore, is that true?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-06
<Riddell> apachelogger: I didn't go to that session I'm afraid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: iirc they're bumping it up to 750 and targetting USB/DVD
<apachelogger> 750
<apachelogger> what a change
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> I have plenty of usb sticks with 750 mib
<JontheEchidna> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19445/desktop-p-dvd-image/
<Riddell> hmm, that's quite confusing
<Riddell> 750 seems a bit random image size
<yofel> bambee: are you still working on something for kdeadmin and kdeutils or did you just forget to update the wiki?
<bambee> yofel: I forgot to update the wiki, that's done now.
<yofel> kk
<yofel> btw. does ktimetracker work for anyone? (bug 864975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864975 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Ktimetracker broken in oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864975
<yofel> who tested 4.7.3 for oneiric yet?
<apachelogger> not m
<apachelogger> e
<apachelogger> yofel: did you send a mail?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | GO TEST 4.7.3 FOR 11.10!!!!! yofi knows more
<yofel> nope, forgot about that -.-
 * yofel fixes
 * apachelogger won't be able to until 2000ish or so
<apachelogger> currently on the train to ulm
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> yofel: it's in ninjas I suppose?
<yofel> ninjas and staging
<yofel> staging has l10n
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if someone were to write an auto QA suite we'd need no testing :P
<yofel> hm
<yofel> bambee: go write one :D
<apachelogger> bambee: yes, go write one!
<apachelogger> actually we should have a g+ hangout or skype call some day and work out what we can do and how we should do it
 * yofel goes uploading kdelibs to precise in the meanwhile
<yofel> note: I need a releaseme script
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 388 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> write one then :P
<yofel> doing that now :P
<apachelogger> hf
 * apachelogger works on releasme rewrite for lack of better things to do
<apachelogger> also I am going off
<apachelogger> laterz
<yofel> cu
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/changelog publishing version 5:68ubuntu10
<JontheEchidna> a window into infinity
<yofel> yeah, I'm thinking about taking all pakcages that do nothing more than depend on kde-sc-dev-latest and have no rdepends out of the graph and putting them on the wiki page as a list
<Quintasan> yofel: Gratz on singlehandedly completing the 4.7.3 release :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You want me to teach you how to swear in Polish?
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm sadly getting used to doing that... (ok, you guys were busy drinking dr. pepper  for a week :P)
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, I was the only one drinking Dr. Pepper :P
<Quintasan> yofel: Testing upgrade
<Quintasan> Will report back
<Quintasan> yofel: \o/
<Quintasan> Great job
<yofel> everything working?
<Quintasan> Smooth update, the KMenu regression was fixed
<yofel> grr... lauchpad failing builds for no reason at all is getting annoying recently
<yofel> (ppa)
<JontheEchidna> it's called Lunchpad for a reason... ;-)
<JontheEchidna> eats your packages/time
<yofel> k, my other system updated fine as well
 * yofel presses the big blue enter button on his notebook and publishes 4.7.3
<JontheEchidna> you should map the entire numpad of the keyboard to enter so you can just smash that
<JontheEchidna> with your fists of steel
<bulldog98> yofel: Jonathan is very clear who is meant :)
<claydoh> yofel: upgrade seems fine,looking at the kde changelog for fixed items
<claydoh> dunno what to look for ;)
<yofel> claydoh: dunno what was fixed, the big thing is nepomuk *supposedly* actually working now
<yofel> bulldog98: I did think about that once, but decided to still stick with the name ^^
<claydoh> nepomuk was one place I didn't see issues
<claydoh> kmail hasn't changed however......
<bulldog98> yofel: what will you do if Riddell, JontheEchidna and I do packaging work for one release?
<yofel> good question, I postponed the issue to the time it actually happens till yet :D
<yofel> I can add a K. to your name if you want
<bulldog98> yofel: np
<bulldog98> keep it the way it is now, I just wanted to mention that :)
<bulldog98> yofel: Riddell and I did the kdepim packaging for 4.6.x
<yofel> I'll need to read back on what he posted back then in that case, I started writing the annoucements later
 * yofel wonders how satus.ubuntu.com gets updated
<yofel> does someone with lplib knowledge how to make queries timeout when the connection gets interrupted? So far all my scripts hang untill I press ctrl-c or kill them when that happens
<yofel> *know how to
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey yofel
<_Groo_> yofel: are you using 4.7.3?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> yofel: do you have strigi active? i want to confirm the strigi amnesia is still there :( not fixed
<_Groo_> yofel: trueg told me it was fixed in 4.7.3 but aparently stigi is still reindexing each file every login
<yofel> I need to restart my eeePC for that which is just refreshing it's backup, so will test later
<_Groo_> yofel: actually you dont need, just go to systemsettings and disable strigi, make sure it stopped, then turn it on again
<_Groo_> yofel: in theory it shouldnt restart the indexing if it was completed, it would be the same behaviour as of a fresh login
<yofel> ah ok, *after* the backup is done syncing
<_Groo_> yofel: ahah sure :D
<nigelb> yofel: status.ubuntu.com has a cron that runs hourly (I think)
<yofel> ah, I'm wondering what's needed for it to consider a blueprint when updating (i.e. when our precise blueprints will show up there)
<skreech_> hi valorie
<yofel> _Groo_: restarting strigi from system setings didn't make it reindex my files here
 * apachelogger superhugs Riddell
<Riddell> ooh, un superhug, merci!
<_Groo_> yofel: are you sure? is the indexing complete?
<yofel> well, nepomukindexer isn't running, which would be the case otherwise
<_Groo_> yofel: do you actually have documents to index? like pdfs and such?
<yofel> sure, several
<yofel> hm wait
<_Groo_> but the nepomuk icon is in the systray? is the service active?
<yofel> *now* it's running
<_Groo_> yofel: :P
<yofel> with quite a bit of delay o.O
<_Groo_> yofel: 
<_Groo_> [06-11-2011 18:36] <Who> because there is no way to detect if there were any changes between sessions
<_Groo_> [06-11-2011 18:36] <Who> i think trueg addressed a comment on his blog which went like this,
<_Groo_> [06-11-2011 18:36] <Who> Currently there is no way to detect if there were any changes in between sessions other than scanning each folder for changed mtimes, ie. looking at each file. Hopefully the kernel will soon provide something better. There was a patch by SuSE at some point which would propagate mtimes up in the folder hierarchy but it got never into the kernel I think.
<yofel> ...
<_Groo_> yofel: unfortunatelly the damn thing is calling the pdf2txt so isnt just checking but actually rereading the files... back to disable strigi :P again :P
<_Groo_> yofel: at least filewatcher is working fine now
<yofel> yeah, it consumes an insane amount of cpu time here
<_Groo_> yofel: do a alt-esc, youll see that he calls pdf2txt etc at each file
<_Groo_> yofel: if you indexed it before it shouldnt... since nothing has changed..
<yofel> I'm already seing it doing that in top :P
<_Groo_> yofel: unless hes using mtime to see if the file changed, and since its calling pdf2txt its changing the file!! ahah
<_Groo_> yofel: will do too, top :D
<yofel> why would pdf2txt modify the file? if anything it should update the atime
<_Groo_> yofel: i dont know, didnt look ath the code yet, just trying to guess why it behaves the way it behaves
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Stecchino> can anyone help us (amarok developers) getting our upcoming beta release in a ppa?
<Stecchino> markey and apachelogger are doing the tarball, please talk to them
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> _Groo_: ping
<Stecchino> apachelogger: I've already put in a link to the beta archive in the release announcement
<Stecchino> so would be grateful if that one ends up being used.
<valorie> hi Daskreech!
<Riddell> Stecchino: when is the release?
<Stecchino> Riddell: beta tonight
<Stecchino> depends on apachelogger's ability to keep focus while markey distracts him ;)
<Riddell> ok, apachelogger, what needs doing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: markey doing a tarball primarily
<Riddell> ah, no tar yet, so nothing needing doing from kubuntu as yet
<Riddell> well ping me if some packaging is needed
<Daskreech> valorie: How are you?
<valorie> now that things have settled down a bit, good
<valorie> and you?
<valorie> did you hear that my dad broke his hip 10 days ago?
<valorie> was a bit wild there for awhile
<Daskreech> No How did that happen?
<valorie> but now he's out of the hospital and into a rehab place
<valorie> well, it looks as if he had pneumonia, which caused the fall
<valorie> so it's actually good that his hip bone cracked, so that he woke up and called for help
<valorie> otherwise, maybe he never would have awakened at all
<valorie> :(
<valorie> he was in heart failure for awhile
<valorie> pretty scary
<valorie> his cough still sounds awful
<valorie> gonna go visit him in a bit
<Daskreech> Wow 
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> Send him my regards
<Daskreech> Sorry to hear.
<Daskreech> How is his recovery going?
<valorie> rather amazing, considering how short of time ago he was in heart failure
<valorie> he's not walking yet, which of course is what he wants
<valorie> because then he can go home
<valorie> I tell him about people I know via IRC, but I'm not sure he understands
<valorie> :-0
<Daskreech> :-( ok just say your friend says hi
<valorie> haha, that works
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}} to my friend Daskreech
 * Daskreech hugs   valorie
<Darkwing> Yay! got my server running quassel-core now
<Daskreech> and long arm hugs to your dad
<Darkwing> oh yeah... QuassrlDroid works too.
<phoenix_firebrd> Darkwing: what will be the size of the kubuntu 12.04  ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Darkwing: 750 mb or 1.5 gb?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-29
<Tm_T> I'm in front-left if someone wants to join my bright-blue mayhem
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you coming to the 'empowered flavors" session (b4-m5)?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm here
<ScottK> I saw you at some point.
<Quintasan_> brr
<yofel_> Quintasan: overslept? ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: no, just looking at my nickname :-D 
<yofel> ah :)
<Quintasan> yofel: because there is no window in quasseldroid :-\ 
<Riddell> SteveRiley: not found you yet, come and say hi
<ScottK> Riddell: He's sitting next to me in the release schedule meeting.
<ScottK> He also doens't have his computer with him.
 * yofel is off to lunch, hopefully back so he gets to listen to a bit of the workitems session
<Quintasan> udsslayer, yofel: I just got our Project Neon PPA size increased :-D 
<udsslayer> again
<udsslayer> yay
<udsslayer> Quintasan: who did you get drunk? 
<Quintasan> udsslayer: noone, praise the Project Neon Overlord powers
<Quintasan> :-) 
<udsslayer> heh
<udsslayer> how much do we have now?
<udsslayer> details page times out
<Quintasan> check I think we got 20
<udsslayer> okay
<Quintasan> udsslayer: actually, we can get 16 GB but I said we will get rid of some packages first. we do pn for current release and for development, right?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan
<udsslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> we dont have packages for lts there?
<Quintasan> udsslayer: ^
<udsslayer> nope
<udsslayer> Current Dev + Last stable release
<Quintasan> so quantal and raring wil take 15 Gb
<Quintasan> ?
<udsslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> urgh
<yofel> Quintasan: yes, for 2, I did manage to reach 16G already though when I triggered a few builds by hand :P
<yofel> 16 would be plenty though normally
<Quintasan> we will get 16 GB yofel 
<yofel> great :D
<udsslayer> yofel: we said the same thing when we got 10 gigs :P
<yofel> udsslayer: concentrate con kuser :P (but yeah, we will reach that again - means no new extra stuff like calligra)
<udsslayer> Quintasan: where are you ?
<yofel> Quintasan, udsslayer: I just got the details page of the neon PPA to load:
<yofel>     14.3 GiB (44.71%) of 32.0 GiB
<yofel> Quintasan: good job ;D
<Quintasan> yofel: I though Laura would give us 16GB OVERALL
<Quintasan> instead she gave us ADDITIONAL 16 GB xD
<Quintasan> praise the Project Overlord
<Tm_T> Quintasan: more the better, right?
<Quintasan> of course :D
<afiestas> shadeslayer there is free spac enow
<udsslayer> afiestas: hah
<udsslayer> afiestas: I'm in B3 M7
<Riddell> afiestas: seen the post on uds-announce about etherpad?
<Riddell> join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<Riddell> fabo: in CPH?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<genii-around> Is konq by design not supposed to render until all the images etc for the page have been acquired?
<JontheEchidna> cool, looks like raring is open
<yofel> seems so
<yofel> udsslayer: btw. there is a packaging bug for tomahawk itself somewhere on launchpad too
<Tm_T> are you guys teaming up later today?
<yofel> udsslayer: and poke me when you look at the build-deps, I remembered that at least clucene can't be just copy-pasted from the ppa to the archive. 
<yofel> (conflicts with the one in the archive, but IIRC both packages should exist there)
<udsslayer> yofel: will do 
<Quintasan> udsslayer: ping
<udsslayer> pong
<udsslayer> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> udsslayer: kubuntu-active-meta uses germinate:Depends, not like I know how it works but kubuntu-desktop uses the same
<Quintasan> germinate uses seed to pull packages, right?
<udsslayer> germinate creats the meta packages from the seeds
<udsslayer> *creates
<Quintasan> udsslayer: where the hell do I get seeds?
<udsslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev 
 * udsslayer needs coffee
 * Quintasan looks for android git client
<Quintasan> udsslayer: if the seed is not broken then how the hell did the iso get broken?
<udsslayer> ETOOSLEEPY
<udsslayer> Quintasan: let's figure this one out tomorrow?
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> udsslayer: k
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-30
<JontheEchidna> I lost internet for 5 hours due to the storm :s
<JontheEchidna> props to the electric utility for keeping the lights on though
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: coming to breakfast?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think someone (probably you, since I think you understand it) ought to go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21529/desktop-q-deprecate-language-selector/
 * udsslayer can't find the stickers that he gave to Marianna :P
<ScottK> Maybe because you gave them away?
<yofel_> good morning
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: make it through the storm alive?
<ScottK> His computer was claiming he did.
<Riddell> how's this for dinner? http://www.lanovo.dk/alacarte.html
<Riddell> ScottK: that would leave someone else (you?) to drive the desktop-r-kubuntu-docs session
<ScottK>  can do it.
<ScottK> Seems a bit odd to go get Italian in Denmark, but I expect Danish and vegetarian don't work so well together.
<Riddell> I'm not sure denmark has much in the way of an ethnic food culture
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I guess it's fine.
<jussi> o/
 * jussi is in Munich
<udsslayer> ohai jussi
<udsslayer> Riddell: where are you?
<udsslayer> or rather, which session
<jussi> udsslayer: hai! hows uds?
<udsslayer> awesome awesome
<udsslayer> JontheEchidna: we get Valve keys ;)
<udsslayer> JontheEchidna: Drew announced that anyone with a Launchpad account attending UDS will be given Steam access through a beta key
<Riddell> udsslayer: Staging ISOs before daily smoke testing ( QA )
<udsslayer> Riddell: lol, you're sitting right next to me
<jussi> awe
<jussi> if someone doesnt want their valve key....
<udsslayer> Riddell: I managed to save 6 sheets of stickers
<Riddell> yay
<tazz> guys we already have a valve kde group 
<udsslayer> the rest of them were passed out 
<tazz> if you guys sign in 
<tazz> join us.
<udsslayer> we do?
<tazz> s/valve/steam/
<kubotu> tazz: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<tazz> udsslayer, and other guys http://steamcommunity.com/groups/kde-gamers
 * udsslayer doesn't remember his password
<tazz> also if you guys need company / help with steam or whatever just ping me on steam or irc. http://steamcommunity.com/id/tazz-2004 <--- my steam profile.
<Riddell> ScottK: udsslayer also has something he wants to go to next hour, ok if I move "Kubuntu Documentation and community for Raring ( Desktop )"?
<yofel> udsslayer: you going to the opt session? 
<udsslayer> yes
 * yofel will listen to that
<udsslayer> lets see what they have to say ;)
<yofel> I'm curious what they say about dbus
<Riddell> ** "Kubuntu Documentation and community" moved to B4-M7 at 11:00
<Riddell> no,k wait
<Riddell> udsslayer is being fussy and asking to be moved
<udsslayer> haha
<Riddell> no pleasing some people
<udsslayer> we have Kubuntu raring development at 11 :P
<udsslayer> the only slots that are free today are 4-5 and 5-6
 * udsslayer looks
<yofel> kubuntu raring dev is at 12
<udsslayer> I have LEGO Cuusoo at 11 :P
<Riddell> ** "Kubuntu Documentation and community" moved to B4-M6 10:00 on Thursday
<udsslayer> yay
<udsslayer> Riddell++
<ScottK> Riddell: Sure.
<jussi> heh, I just noticed shadeslayer can be interpreted in 2 different ways - I always read it as shades-layer, like "bricklayer" :P but now with udsslayer, I realised it could be also shade-slayer :D
<udsslayer> it's the latter
<udsslayer> ;)
<Riddell> it's because he brings sunshine wherever he goes
<udsslayer> haha
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1073071] vlc cannot disable power management features @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1073071 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<afiestas> udsslayer it booted !
<Riddell> afiestas: that sounds painful
<afiestas> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> afiestas: what booted?
<afiestas> Riddell: NExus7 with active
<Tm_T> yay
<afiestas> touch screen doesn't seem to be fully working
<Riddell> nice
<afiestas> but it's something
<Tm_T> ...I suddendly Android, is it bad?
 * Tm_T accidentally installed android to their phone, will replace it with debian derivative soon enough
<afiestas> we relaly need to get this 100% fixed to blog about "If you installed ubuntu in you rNexus7 and you want to install something iuseful to it..."
<afiestas> apt-get install kubuntu-active  :p
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> afiestas: rock on
<afiestas> Quintasan_: Riddell would be nice if we could contact with any of the ppl involve don getting the touchscreen working with ubuntu
<Tm_T> looks like Kubuntu doc session got moved
<Tm_T> ah, Riddell said it already
<afiestas> Riddell: Tm_T Quintasan_ do you know where rohan is?
<Riddell> afiestas: in the /opt session?
<Riddell> B3-M1
<yofel> which is in b3-m1
<afiestas> oh, ok
<fabo> Riddell: yep, I'm around. I'll come to say hello :)
<Riddell> fabo: tell me your shirt size for a kubuntu polo
<fabo> hehe, L :)
<jussi> Riddell: you have a Kubuntu polo you can send me? 
<jussi> (or give to Knome/Tm_T)
<Riddell> jussi: should do, what size?
<Riddell> Tm_T, ScottK, afiestas, time for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-development
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yo
<Riddell> about?
<jussi> Riddell: as big as possible please - XXL/XXXL if you have one? 
 * yofel just found out why he doesn't see his jabber contacts:
<yofel> ktp doesn't connect because of an untrusted certificate - and doesn't tell me that. I need to open the settings to see that.
 * yofel looks for bug reports
<Tm_T> bah, so out-of-the-box vpn doesn't work yet
<Tm_T> blaa
<Tm_T> I recall I had tested it before
<apachelogger> Tm_T: depends on the vpn and stuff
<apachelogger> IIRC vpnc is not on board for some reason
<apachelogger> I think udsslayer was to blame
<Tm_T> apachelogger: we were just discussing that, I have openvpn and it fails
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8jQuE4BSmI
<Riddell> ScottK: desktop-r-kubuntu-images next, do you think we should ask ogra to come for nexus?
<ScottK> Riddell: He said he'd do it, so I'd think not.
<Riddell> apachelogger: context needed, we actually are near other people this week looking over our shoulders
 * Tm_T dislike links without context
<Tm_T> in general, not just when being around other people
<simplew> hello
<Riddell> hi simplew 
<Tm_T> simplew: welcome to our den (:
<simplew> i would like to contribute if possible :)
<yofel> welcome :)
<simplew> yofel, Tm_T :)
<simplew> Riddell: didnt we talked some times in private reagarding fedora?
<Riddell> mm, I don't remember that but it's not unusual that I don't remember things
<simplew> Riddell: ups, sorry, i have confused your nick :)
<udsslayer> Sooo boooring 
<yofel> udsslayer: alone in the room?
<udsslayer> yofel: plenary
<udsslayer> by sponsors 
<yofel> ah, the HP one?
<simplew> so what are the steps to become a packager?
<udsslayer> yes 
<Riddell> simplew: he needs a wide-eyed picture saying "5 minutes left"
<udsslayer> Riddell: xD
<udsslayer> yay
<yofel> udsslayer: please go an prepend an s to your nick -.-
<Riddell> simplew: mm, good question
<udsslayer> Lolwot 
<yofel> you're breaking people's habits :P
<Riddell> simplew: I don't know if there's a good packaging guide to recommend these days
<yofel> the debian new maintainers guide is still pretty useful
<yofel> the ubuntu packaging guide relies heavily on UDD, which doesn't really fit well with us
<simplew> UDD?
<yofel> ubuntu distributed development
<yofel> or how you do all your packaging tasks in bzr
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<yofel> simplew: start with http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ I would say, the ubuntu one would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/
<simplew> hum quiet big guides...
<yofel> simplew: don't hesitate to ask if you have questions
<simplew> thanks :)
<yofel> simplew: you can also start by doing modifications to existing packages. Those guides ^ are howto's for packaging from scratch
<yofel> good to know, but maybe not the best thing to start with
<simplew> yofel: i have been doing some changes and rebuilds to become familiar with the tools
<yofel> that is a good thing to start with ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<yofel> simplew: another thing: do hang out in here when you have the time. We don't bite and you get a feeling for how we work
<simplew> yofel: great :)
<yofel> this channel is also logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com if you ever want to look something up
<simplew> yofel: thats handy in fact
<simplew> tsimpson: time to burn kubuntu iso and do a clean install :)
<simplew> tsimpson: should i use matches or a lighter?
<tsimpson> too low-tech, use a lazer ;)
<simplew> tsimpson: :D
<Riddell> simplew: most of us are in a session just now at UDS
<Riddell> but do stick around
<simplew> Riddell: i have tried but i dont listen any
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde?
<simplew> Riddell: impossible ti listen http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/b3-m5.ogg.m3u  in rythmbox...
<Riddell> simplew: try dragon or amarok?
<simplew> Riddell: well im gg to do a clean isntall with kubuntu, i have installed first ubuntu and then kde with kde-full meta package and im having some issues like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309233
<ubottu> KDE bug 309233 in general "unable to run kde applications from dolphin as root" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> simplew: kde-full is not our meta package, use kubuntu-desktop
<simplew> yofel: well im for a clean isntall :)
<yofel> (I'm not blaming you if you're confused now)
<ScottK> simplew: kde-full is a Debian metapackage that we don't particularly adjust to work in Ubuntu.  You should install kubuntu-desktop.
<simplew> yofel: strange that dd is not in the recommend tools to burn iso into a usb stick in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yofel> *shrug* - I use dd and it works, so don't ask me
<yofel> you just don't get any persistence
<yofel> then again, for most users dd is rather dangerous
<simplew> i never heard that one...
<yofel> persistence or dangerous?
<simplew> dangerous
<yofel> oh, you never accidentally used of=/dev/sda ?
<yofel> well, *I* did
<simplew> oh...
<yofel> I have backups though ^^
<simplew> lol
<SteveRiley> it's because dd has a syntax somewhat different than other linux commands, and dd doesn't ask for confirmation before it Destroys your Data :)
<simplew> now i get the dangerous :)
<simplew> isnt there a kde tool to create backups?
<ScottK> yofel: Can't you use xvfb?
<yofel> ScottK: possibly, do you know a package that does that offhand?
<ScottK> open-jdk
<yofel> ok, thanks
<simplew> yofel: by the way, how can i do to use local packages, how to add a local repo to synaptic?
<Riddell> simplew: we use muon in kubuntu :)
<Riddell> simplew: making a local archive is faffy, I just dpkg --install *deb for local packages
<simplew> Riddell: yes but i want to have a local repo configured
<Riddell> dunno, play with editing sources.list, maybe a path starting with / will do or maybe it needs a file:/// URL
<Riddell> simplew: I don't know of any up to date tool for backups, the trouble with backup tools is there are a load of different ways to do backups, the moderns way would be to use a cloud thing
<Riddell> ubuntu has one so putting a KDE frontend on that would be nice, but no small job
<Riddell> fabo, tsdgeos: KDE dinner meet 18:45 at the hotel entrance
<simplew> Riddell: yes im running ubuntu one, but i dont see any option to cancel an upload
<simplew> Riddell: still missing severall features in ubuntu one...
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> ScottK: you're at the leadership thingy?
<yofel> simplew: hm, I have a reprepro install on my server for local stuff, but that's too much for your need.
<yofel> simplew: another thing that might work for you that I used before is
<yofel> simplew: putting http://paste.kde.org/585608 in your ~/.dput.cf
<yofel> and add
<yofel> [DEFAULT]
<yofel> default_host_main = local
<yofel> to it too while you're at it
<yofel> you can then 'dput local <changesfile>' after you locally build something
<yofel> mini-dinstall should then take care of making a local repos for apt
<simplew> yofel: better try that after i do a clean install with kubuntu
<fabo> Riddell: sorry, can't make it :( this is team dinner evening.
<ScottK> fabo: As long as you have Qt5 packaged it's fine 
<ScottK> ;-)
<yofel> simplew: I haven't used that in months, so not quite sure how it works anymore, but it should be as simple as adding a file:/// url with the specified directory to apt
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes we're here
<fabo> ScottK: hehe, where are you atm?
<fabo> I see, leadership thingy
<Tm_T> fabo: leadership mini summit, b3m8
<ScottK> Yeah.
<fabo> k
<tsdgeos> afiestas: Riddell: etc: are we having the kubuntu dinner today or what?
<Tm_T> sorry had to jump in and out on iso session, had video call from home
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yep, "tsdgeos: KDE dinner meet 18:45 at the hotel entrance"
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> somehow i didn't get the memo
<Riddell> tsdgeos: it's a screen up in scrollback, it probably scrolled off your irc :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> Riddell: send it to uds-announce?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ooh that sounds scary
<tsdgeos> Riddell: :?
<simplew> why the folders Documents, Downloads, Images, Music, Video  do not appear in dolphin in panel Local and neither appear in left side of the window to open files, i.e., in the window that appears after clicking "Save As" ?     in firefox "Save As" window they do exsit, so why not in kde?
<Riddell> but I should be empowered like the leadership summit wants me to be
<yofel> firefox uses the gtk defaults. What appears in dolphin should be a matter of upstream KDE defaults
<Riddell> simplew: different default settings in KDE vs GTK
<yofel> I don't think we ever changed those
<simplew> Riddell: yes i see that but i dont get why, i think would be better to also have a direct access to these folders when clicking in "Save As"
<simplew> yofel: and thats very easy to patch
<yofel> we try to not diverge from upstream unless there is a good reason to
<yofel> and upstream probably believes that the 'Home' item is enough
<Riddell> it is the sort of question that should be asked to KDE rather than us
<simplew> yofel: firefox isnt patched to include those dirs in "Save As"?
<yofel> that's a simple difference between gtk and kde...
<simplew> Riddell: maybe kubuntu could take the lead and do isntead wainting for kde?
<yofel> as Riddell said, different defaults
<simplew> yofel: maybe kde didnt do it so far, because its more a distro thing?
<yofel> well, IMO something so visible should be really kept unified between distributions
<yofel> and we do stick to KDE as close as we can
<yofel> that doesn't mean it can't be discussed
<simplew> yofel: maybe instead done through xdg (freedesktop), but that would imply a change also under in all *buntu distros, unless creating a kde xdg specific package?  but i think that in gnome that already exists, i have that idea from running ubuntu...
<yofel> well, it's probably a Gtk setting. Then it would be shared across DE's. (and explains the firefox case)
<yofel> we use Qt though in KDE
<yofel> so we share pretty much only XDG stuff with other DE's
<simplew> yofel: but i have the idea that those exist in ubuntu (gnome)
<yofel> not that I'm aware of, but I don't know the whole freedesktop world either
<simplew> yofel: i have userconfig installed but i dont any entry in kmenu
<yofel> simplew: what *you* can do, is send a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com if you want the discussion to not be forgotten. Or start it on kde-devel@lists.kde.org 
<yofel> userconfig is started from systemsettings
<simplew> i was told that there was an entry to run it from kmenu
<yofel> hm
<yofel> if I search for 'user' in kickoff I do get the user management
<simplew> yofel: i just checked in unity and those dirs do exist, take the nautilus example
<yofel> sure
<yofel> I didn't say they didn't
<simplew> yofel: for example gedit, the "Save As" window its the same for firefox
<simplew> yofel: they only miss in kde :)
<simplew> mean kubuntu
<yofel> sure
<simplew> yofel: i dont think it would be a kde specific matter, in my view its more a distro specific thing
<simplew> yofel: but ill join the ML after i do a kubuntu install and mail that so that it wont be forgotten :)
<yofel> if you want to prove that it's a XDG setting, find something non-gtk, non-qt application that shows them
<simplew> yofel: i remember that when i was using a rpm distro in xdg there were some settings regarding those distros, but i think that were added by the distro
<simplew> yofel: but my point is that until that isnt done in a unified way, ie in xdg, meanwhile can be done and it would be a good improvement
<Riddell> the location of the directories is set by some xdg spec, it's stored in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<simplew> Riddell: i have that idea also but they do not appear in kde so some still missing...
<yofel> they are set in KDE, just don't belong to the shortcuts in dolphin
<simplew> yofel: its in dolphin Local panel and in kde "Save As" dialog
<Riddell> whether or not it shows up in the open dialogue is up to the toolkit used
<yofel> simplew: not in the kde "Save As" dialog
<simplew> Riddell: it can also be patched in kdelibs :)
<simplew> yofel: when you click Save As for example in kwrite they dont appear
<yofel> exactly
<simplew> yofel: i didnt interpreted well what you said, you were just confirming what i said :)
<yofel> simplew: ok, I think I mis-interpreted what you said
<simplew> yofel: so they dont appear in the dolphin Local panel and also dont appear in kde "Save As" dialog
<yofel> right, they won't appear anywhere in KDE
<simplew> im going now for the kubuntu install, brb
<simplew> yofel, Riddell it could also be cool adding by default a Home and Trash icon into the desktop
<yofel> not really, that should stay tidy as it is, the desktop folderview is plenty
<yofel> clutter is evil
<simplew> but using folderview doesnt put any in desktop?
<yofel> well, dolphin isn't really far away. If anything it could go into the panel beside the pager and so on. But how often do people open Trash?
<yofel> and dolphin opens in Home by default
<simplew> yofel: yes i get your point, its simply because me and in a general way users are sued to get icons in desktop
<simplew> s/sued/used
<yofel> you can switch the desktop type to desktop, then it'll behave in the classic way with icons/files on desktop instead of widgets
<tsimpson> you can add it if you want, KDE is customizable, but it's not something we should impose by default
<simplew> tsimpson: yes of course, and i have them atm, i did add them, but instead have it by default :)  i remember that for example Opensuse puts a computer icon that offers a view of your machine with info also of the folders, and thats a cool thing
<simplew> that computer icon run sysinfo
<simplew> the kio slave sysinfo
<simplew> weird, i dont see a package to isntall that kio slave...
<Riddell> it's suse specific
<simplew> Riddell: no, its a kde kio slave see http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo%3A%2B?content=58704
<Riddell> yes, written by suse
<Riddell> you can package it if you like but it's unlikely to be used by default, we don't use konqueror by default
<simplew> Riddell: dolphin runs konqueror kios, doesnt?
<simplew> Riddell: i didnt knew was developed by suse, i was used to have it in mandriva and mageia
<Riddell> simplew: yes all KDE uses the same kioslaves but that one returns HTML which dolphin doesn't support
<simplew> Riddell: its source http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kio_sysinfo/
<Riddell> yofel: any idea how the kubuntu-bugs list lets everything through even though the sender isn't subscribed?
<yofel> launchpad doesn't require you do be subscribed to the list IIRC
<yofel> Riddell: "accept posts from any email address registered in a subscriber's Launchpad profile " from https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists
<yofel> hm
<yofel> wait
<yofel> wrong mailing list provider -.-
<yofel> Riddell: wasn't it that you can enable/disable moderation for ubuntu mailing lists?
<udsslayer> Riddell: I am waiting for you guys 
<Quintasan> afiestas: lobby!!!
<yofel> kubuntu_shutup_shutup_shutup.diff
<yofel> JontheEchidna: nice one :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> you would have named it that too if you had seen what I had seen ;-)
<JontheEchidna> you'd get all of this merely by starting up muon-installer: http://paste.kde.org/586232/
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> just how often does attica read one and the same config file?!?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, in ~/.kde/share/config/atticarc, you can see all the providers
<JontheEchidna> they seem to be duplicated a *lot*
<yofel> that file's empty here
<JontheEchidna> perhaps you've not used any attica? It's a new feature in git master
<yofel> or rather it just doesn't exist
<yofel> yeah, that would be it
<JontheEchidna> Or I should say, Muon only just recently starting using attica for a new feture
<JontheEchidna> yeah, looks like Muon is the culprit, adding the same provider each time it starts up :s
<JontheEchidna> and here I thought it was attica being obnoxious
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> if you count the instances of the providers in the log I posted, you can tell how many times I've launched muon-installer since that feature was added :P
<yofel> lol
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, aleix wrote the KNewStuff backend, I'll throw this one his way
<JontheEchidna> I'm fairly sure that this line is causing it:
<JontheEchidna> m_atticaManager->addProviderFileToDefaultProviders(group.readEntry("ProvidersUrl", QString()));
<JontheEchidna> but I'm not sure what that's trying to accomplish or what the correct way would be to fix it
<JontheEchidna> welp, all the reverse build-depends of libqapt in the archive have been ported to libqapt2
<JontheEchidna> now if the i386 builders hurry up, I could actually announce QApt/Muon 2.0 alpha...
<yofel> I wonder how fast that copy script actually is
<JontheEchidna> from -proposed to release?
<yofel> yeah
<JontheEchidna> seems kind of slow, qapt has been done and published on all archs for a few hours and it still hasn't copied over to release
<yofel> well, not causing any broken deps was another requirement IIRC
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I can't imagine what it could have broken...
<yofel> yeah, was just wondering either
<yofel> s/either/too/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "yeah, was just wondering too"
<JontheEchidna> it's co-installable with libqapt1 and everything
<yofel> meh, calligraauthor is getting on my nerves. It's currently not more than calligrawords with different defaults and shares lots of stuff with words.
<yofel> Now I wonder just *what* is shared, as I either need to stuff both into the same package, or need to add calligrawords-common or so -.-
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a pain
<JontheEchidna> of course, everybody installs our software by running "make install" :P
<yofel> ofc
<yofel> I had to add a patch to get calligraactive btw. Upstream believes there is no use case where you want to build *everything*
<yofel> seems like active has a higher priority than everything else, so if you run make install, everything opens in active if that's built
<yofel> ... and installed
<JontheEchidna> ha
<markey> heya
<markey> after the upgrade to 12.10, I can no longer mount smbfs
<yofel> ... the calligra copyright file makes no sense at all... is this even allowed by dep-5? http://paste.kde.org/586274 (look at the Files: definitions)
<yofel> hi markey
<markey> hey
<yofel> no longer mount as in: it doesn't mount, or you don't see the share?
<markey> mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'
<markey> also, the smbmount tool is missing
<markey> I've read that it was moved from the deprecated package "smbfs" to "cifs-utils". but it's not in there
<yofel> I was just looking there a bit, it seems like 'smbfs' was just dropped
<yofel> does it work with cifs as fs type?
<markey> let me try
<markey> oh cool, this works 
<markey> :)
<markey> thanks yofel 
<yofel> I remember someone telling me a year ago to just use cifs instead - without explenation
<markey> from what I gather, smbfs was just a wrapper around cifs anyway. still, it's a bit confusing that it's suddenly gone ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-31
<ScottK> Riddell: Calligra has a problem on !x86 due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openimageio/1.0.5+dfsg0-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> openimageio uses GL directly, it's not going to work on our arm* and it seems to use functions that don't exist on our powerpc.
<ScottK> Is that something that can be dropped for those architectures (Calligra's currently depwait due to the lack of openimageio on those archs).
<yofel> ScottK: openimageio is optional, so feel free to mark the build-dep [i386 amd64]
<ScottK> yofel: Could you?  If I do the upload, then I can't be the one to look at it in New.
<ScottK> Also I think uploading Calligra might melt the netbook I have with me at UDS.
<yofel> oh right, can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tm_T> I tried to suggest sabdfl he needs some colour to the name badge (Kubuntu sticker, ofcourse), didn't buy it, yet
<afiestas> Riddell: Quintasan_   lunch?
<udsslayer> afiestas: where are you ?
<afiestas> udsslayer going to the lunch room
<udsslayer> I am already here
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> yofel_, markey: IIRC smbfs was removed upstream in favor of cifs
<ScottK> apachelogger: Who was supposed to package the touchpad kcm?
<Riddell> so who was the best speaker at today's plenaries?
<Riddell> ah google+ says me, yay :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/105060777124730205712/posts
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: where are you ?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: did you really need to use a 7 year old photo of me :D?
<SteveRiley> mine was 10!
<Riddell> tsdgeos: first one google gave me
<Riddell> plus it had the kubuntu sign in the background
<Riddell> SteveRiley: it was to highlight how you've become better looking since switching to kubuntu :)
<SteveRiley> hahaha nice recovery :)
<udsslayer> lol
<SteveRiley> riddell: in b3-m1 i want to respond to your comment: 7" tablet <> 42" desktop :)
 * yofel goes looking where he can get a nexus 7 from
<JontheEchidna> Does anybody know if there is a way to see why something that has been built successfully on all archs is still stuck in the -proposed pocket?
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<yofel> udsslayer: do you know if this works kind of reliable? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<yofel> The session just now sure was interesting though
<udsslayer> yofel: it does 
<udsslayer> we installed it on afiestas tablet
<yofel> ok, this months paycheck should arrive over the weekend ;D
<udsslayer> and now we know where its going :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I meant for raring, where all uploads are routed through -proposed
<JontheEchidna> but thanks for the link all the same
<Quintasan> claydoh: ping
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qapt
<debfx> you need to upload rebuilds of everything that depends on libqapt-runtime and libqapt1
<JontheEchidna> I see that I forgot to move a few instances of Depends: libqapt-runtime over to libqapt2-runtime in the qapt source package
<JontheEchidna> but demanding that all rdepends of a binary that will be NBS be migrated to the new library before it's accepted seems... extreme
<afiestas> Quintasan: Riddell udsslayer what about dinner?
<Quintasan> I have no idea
<udsslayer> dunno
<udsslayer> afiestas: any suggestions?
<afiestas> udsslayer we go down where we went with sune (metro station)
<afiestas> and decide there?
<udsslayer> ok
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> let me finish packaging intro!!!
<udsslayer> however note that my card is blocked 
<JontheEchidna> debfx: but thanks, that was exactly the page I was looking for. (and didn't know existed)
<udsslayer> so cannot buy tickets :P
<afiestas> udsslayer I got you, np
<afiestas> udsslayer, Quintasan, Riddell lobby 7:00 ?
<afiestas> 19:00?
<afiestas> 7PM ?
<udsslayer> afiestas: I haz ticket for self 
<udsslayer> just not for anyone else or for the journey back
<Quintasan> afiestas: sounds reasonable
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it certainly is a substantial change but it's the same how Debian testing migration works
 * JontheEchidna predicts a lot more package removal requests in the future when librarys bump .so vresions
<debfx> well NBS have always been cleaned up before releases so this just forces you to do it right away
 * debfx loves pointless dev package renaming (libotr2-dev -> libotr5-dev)
<JontheEchidna> I guess. Maybe I'm just impatient
<JontheEchidna> and yeah, versioned -dev packages don't make much sense unless you provide multiple source packages for each ABI
<udsslayer> afiestas: where are we going for dinner?
<udsslayer> Riddell is asking the name of the place :P
<JontheEchidna> I still feel that such a scheme may not be appropriate for something like Ubuntu, where upstreams will probably respond to a new .so version of a library within the next few months, but block work with anything needing either the new or old API until everything is ready to switch at once
<afiestas> udsslayer no idea
<udsslayer> haha
<afiestas> the thingn is to go downtown where we went with sune
<afiestas> (to that part of the city) and decide there
<JontheEchidna> That could work for Debian with its long release cycles, but it's kind of limiting for the 6 month Ubuntu release cycle
<yofel> JontheEchidna: well, it only means that you shouldn't upload stuff that breaks the ABI short before release
<JontheEchidna> Taking this qapt transition for instance
<yofel> I worry about KDE more than about qapt
<JontheEchidna> Luckily 2 out of the 3 consumers of libqapt are Kubuntu-maintained, and I've heard back from the third with regards to my porting patch
<udsslayer> afiestas: we got invited to the linaro hacking dinner
<udsslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> but say there were more that couldn't get a release out for the next few months
<JontheEchidna> moving kde-runtime to the new qapt like I did would block work on all of KDE until all qapt consumers were ported to qapt2
<afiestas> udsslayer you as in... ?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> that's not good indeed :/
<udsslayer> afiestas: all of us
<JontheEchidna> (and this could happen with any library)
<afiestas> udsslayer whre is that? and when?
<udsslayer> it's at the venue
<afiestas> okz
<udsslayer> where we have the sessions
<afiestas> when are where?
<udsslayer> right now, near the rooms where we have the sessions
<afiestas> udsslayer linaro or ubuntu sessions?
<udsslayer> no idea
<afiestas> can you figure out and tell me? :33
<udsslayer> will ping you once I get there
<JontheEchidna> at any rate, the qapt upload I did 15 minutes ago should clear up the rest of the rdepends in -proposed, unblocking KDE
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<Quintasan> any idea why can't I see anything when I join a channel and send a message?
<yofel> Quintasan: works here, you did try to restart the client?
<Quintasan> grr
 * Quintasan blames Quasseldroid
<yofel> well, I need to check something anyway when I get home. (from the core.log: "Error Message: ERROR:  duplicate key value violates unique constraint "buffer_userid_key"DETAIL:  Key (userid, networkid, buffercname)=(1, 2, quintasan) already exists.")
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, Konversation FTW !
 * yofel makes his way home
<yofel> bbl
<afiestas> udsslayer is getting late
<udsslayer> wat wat
<udsslayer> afiestas: come down to the bridge thing
<udsslayer> all of us are just sitting here talking
<udsslayer> well
<udsslayer> persia and ScottK are talking
<udsslayer> and all of us are trying to follow them
<JontheEchidna> lol
<SteveRiley> or not fall asleeeeeeeeeepzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<afiestas> udsslayer with or without laptop?
<udsslayer> afiestas: *shrug*
<udsslayer> I'll take mine
<udsslayer> because I don't want to go up to my room
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: ping
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: what’s up?
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: much of things, why did you drop all of active patches from kde-workspace?
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: when?
<udsslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/643
<bulldog98_> haven’t done stuff since around half a year or so
<udsslayer> that one
<Quintasan> and it's not jsut that one
<Quintasan> all of them are gone
<bulldog98_> hm seems like quilt refresh went crasy
<Quintasan> okay, looks like a shitload of work
<udsslayer> Quintasan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/changes
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: hm
<bulldog98_> wait
<Quintasan> that DID NOT get merged upstream
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: and?
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: hm revert 643 then
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> debfx: Any idea what as to what might have happended to other kde-workspace active-related patches?
<bulldog98_> but seems like the enable_kwinactive.diff didn’t match the actuall code of CMakeFiles.txt anymore
<yofel> Quintasan: I know that we had lots of patches, but IIRC most of that *did* get merged into master
<yofel> or for how many patches are you looking?
<Quintasan> I have absolutely no idea but the one that bulldog98_  seemed CRITICAL to get GL ES stuff
<Quintasan> and that's no longer there :D
<Quintasan> We're either double-building for no reason or I need sleep
<yofel> for that matter: kdelibs has a set of -mobile patches that aren't used
<yofel> oh
<yofel> Quintasan: no, we're double-building because if you enble active, kwin doesn't build most of the desktop stuff
<yofel> see CMakeLists.txt line 22ff
<bulldog98_> hm Quintasan only modified stuff there in rev 644 and 643
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=644&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 644 | Matthias: menu accelerators
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: I’ll have a look into the kwin repro
<Quintasan> bulldog98_:  there are two patches so far and they got dropped, I belive one was essential
<Quintasan> yofel: Why is that? I believe the rules was made that so it gets build in a separate directory after clearing everything
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: hm the enable on is in kwin as far as I saw that
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: it might be but I'm pretty sure we looked for some lines out of the patch and they weren't there are all
<yofel> Quintasan: well, enabling active is a configure-time setting
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: I’m going trough it right now
<yofel> so it's Desktop XOR Active
<yofel> if you want both, build twice
<Quintasan> yofel: That's why we did double-build in a separate directory my friend
<yofel> wasn't that what you were asking? (or I'm too tired as well)
<Quintasan> yofel: I know that active disables most desktop GL stuff
<yofel> "We're either double-building for no reason or I need sleep" - I answered with the reason
<yofel> did I miss something?
<Quintasan> That's why I did the double-building magic with debfx's help
<Quintasan> so we get regular kwin
<yofel> right
<bulldog98_> Quintasan: stuff in CMakeLists is all in
<Quintasan> and kwin-active built in a separate directory
<udsslayer> no it's not
<Quintasan> check master
<udsslayer> I'm checking master and it's not there
<Quintasan> it's not there
<bulldog98_> udsslayer: what’s not in?
<Quintasan> the patch applies cleanly bulldog98_ 
<Quintasan> applykwin.diff
<Quintasan> it applies cleanly on master
<udsslayer> bulldog98_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/view/643/debian/patches/enable_kwinactive.diff
<udsslayer> applies cleanly on master
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> we just found something called kubuntu_revert_1380720933sth.diff
<udsslayer> kubuntu_revert_1554ba408633397066d31c3d565c217b5a385fb8.diff
<Quintasan> it makes ecen less sense
<yofel> well, that was me
<Quintasan> even*
<yofel> and that was removed long ago
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> well fcks
<udsslayer> Quintasan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/644
<Quintasan> I'll redo it from scratch
<yofel> udsslayer: uhm, applying enable_kwinactive.diff to kde-workspace master gives me:
<yofel> patching file kwin/CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]
<yofel> that *IS* all upstream
<Quintasan> it applies cleanly here lol
<udsslayer> @_@
<Quintasan> we just checkout master
<udsslayer> ^
<yofel> wait
<yofel> Quintasan: nvm
<yofel> I need sleep too
<Quintasan> I see what you did there :D
<yofel> git reset --hard origin/master told the truth
<Quintasan> Well to be perfetctly honest - someone got rid of the patches, that was bulldog98_ 
<udsslayer> :P
<Quintasan> and someone left the double-building stuff in rules
<udsslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/644 
<Quintasan> and it's doublebuilding nothing :d'
<udsslayer> is the thing that causes issues imo
<yofel> so yeah, that patch needs to be put back
<Quintasan> okay
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> nvm, I should write better commit messages
<Quintasan> I will rewrite the whole thing from scratch
<Quintasan> currentlu
<Quintasan> AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
<yofel> er wait
<Quintasan> currently
<Quintasan> our gles binary
<Quintasan> somehow links to libEGL
<Quintasan> and libGL and the same time
<yofel> "fun"
<Quintasan> I have absolutely no idea how that works right now
<Quintasan> if we were double-building this crap for 6 months
<yofel> udsslayer, Quintasan: btw. I *DO* need coffee or sleep - that patch IS upstream
<bulldog98_> was commit 463 right then?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=463&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 463 | Coolo: kfm-0.8.1
<yofel> I was reading the wrong CMakeLists.txt -.-
<udsslayer> impossibru
<udsslayer> it applies cleanly
<yofel> kde  bug 296084
<ubottu> KDE bug 296084 in core "Different binary name for KWin Active" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296084
<udsslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/587108/
<yofel> udsslayer: [ ~/src/kde-workspace 47 files 292Kb ]
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ git checkout master 
<yofel> Already on 'master'
<yofel> [ ~/src/kde-workspace 47 files 292Kb ]
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ git clean -dfx
<yofel> [ ~/src/kde-workspace 47 files 292Kb ]
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ git reset --hard origin/master 
<yofel> HEAD is now at 46ab302 Merge branch 'KDE/4.9'
<yofel> [ ~/src/kde-workspace 47 files 292Kb ]
<udsslayer> !find kwinactive
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ patch -p1 < ~/dump/kubuntu/kde-workspace/debian/patches/enable_kwinactive.diff 
<ubottu> Found: libkwinactiveeffects1abi4, libkwinactiveglesutils1, libkwinactiveglutils1abi1, libkwinactivenvidiahack4
<yofel> patching file kwin/CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] ^C
<yofel> AAARGH
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> sorry
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/587114
<yofel> $ kwinactive
<yofel> The program 'kwinactive' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<yofel> sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager-active
<yofel> hm, the nexus 7 has no normal usb port :/
<Quintasan> I no longer have any idea what's going on in the damn workspace package
<Quintasan> we have
<Quintasan> kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> AND kde-window-manager-active
<Quintasan> and
<Quintasan> I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA
<Quintasan> which one is which
<Quintasan> we also have the normal kwin
<Quintasan> somebody is going to fix this and that's not me
<yofel> uh, gles is kwin_gles, active is kwinactive, normal is kwin
<yofel> all 3 have their use cases
<Quintasan> oh damn it
<yofel> so it's completely intentional that we have 3 different editions of kwin
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> so which one goes on which platform
<yofel> kwin is default, gles can be used if your driver supports gles, active is for plasma-active
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> now I sort of get it
<Quintasan> but I still have no idea what that patch applies against master and does not apply for 4.9
<Quintasan> shouldn't master have the damn thing inside?
<yofel> did you run the same commands that I did? http://paste.kde.org/587114
<Quintasan> it's like they shipped 4.9 with the gles code and did not bother putting that into mater
<Quintasan> master*
<bulldog98_> udsslayer: ok that one you pasted applies
<udsslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/587132/
<bulldog98_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/view/643/debian/patches/enable_kwinactive.diff but then why isn’t it upstream?
<Quintasan> yofel: udsslayer just did it
<Quintasan> copy pasta
<Quintasan> and it applied
<Quintasan> !@#$%^&*(
<udsslayer> ok they're kicking us out
<udsslayer> cya
<yofel> whack me if you want
<Quintasan> bbl
<yofel> used the wrong patch rev *-.-
 * yofel yawns
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> okay
<yofel> so yeah, udsslayer's patch probably applies
<Quintasan> we're finishing this tomorrow
<Quintasan> we need sleep
<yofel> +1
<bulldog98_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/view/643/debian/patches/enable_kwinactive.diff but then why isn’t it upstream?
<bulldog98_> +1
<BarkingFish> Evening guys - heads up to you, i'm filing this as a bug - i just went to apply latest updates to my kit (nvidia-common and ubuntu-drivers-common), and to complete the install, apper wants to uninstall itself, along with packagekit and packagekit-tools
<yofel> where does that patch even come from o.O?
<BarkingFish> i'm thinking it probably doesn't want to do that :)
<yofel> (not a good question if I look at bzr blame... http://paste.kde.org/587144)
<yofel> BarkingFish: ouch
<yofel> BarkingFish: can you check if 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' wants to do the same thing?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, weird , did you try with apt-get ?
<yofel> Quintasan, udsslayer: that patch was *mostly* applied upstream
<yofel> I do wonder why the rest didn't get applied
<BarkingFish> All I have to figure out now is what to file it against, yofel :)  I guess its gonna be a process of elimination to figure out which update wants apper off...
<BarkingFish> well I know which package it is now - ubuntu-drivers-common
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, not yet, I'll give it a shot though
<yofel> which release are you on?
<BarkingFish> 12.10
<BarkingFish> ok, well apt-get on the cli doesn't try to uninstall apper
<Quintasan> yofel: this is definitely wierd, kwingles links against libGl and egl and liggles at the same time xd
<Quintasan> I don't even want to think about it
<yofel> ...
<Quintasan> going to get a beer
<yofel> sure, enjoy the evening
<BarkingFish> just ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, update simply went through.  
<BarkingFish> nvm, guess I got nothing to do now :)
 * yofel wonders if packagekit's depencency resolve does anything weird
<Quintasan> heh
<yofel> *resolver
 * yofel takes a break from kubuntu work and goes fixing neon
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-01
<claydoh> Quintasan: pong, but I probably won't be around much the next 36 hours :(
<claydoh> SteveRiley: afiestas nice teatime :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't know.
<ScottK> I can ask.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: debfx pointed me to this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Tm_T> good morning
<ScottK> Tm_T obviously went to bed earlier than ScottK if he thinks there's anything good about morning.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I went to sleep a bit before 0100
<Tm_T> and woke up before 0700
<ScottK> That was several hourse befor I did.
<Tm_T> (:)
<SteveRiley> claydoh: thanks! it was fun.
<SteveRiley> afiestas: enjoyed the interview, thanks for the invitation
<afiestas> SteveRiley: :p
<SteveRiley> afiestas: where are you? your "office" is conspicuously empty
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1073845] qt application did unexpect action when maximize @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1073845 (by 孙渊汇)
<yofel> bah, missed the session
<Riddell> yofel: SteveRiley volunteered to do everything
<yofel> SteveRiley++
<udsslayer> :P
<Riddell> udsslayer: bounced on e-mail about kdevelop packages to you
<udsslayer> sure
 * udsslayer isn't sure what xdebug does tbh, but I'll have a talk with the KDevelop people as to what can be done
<udsslayer> yofel: ^ you know php stuff right?
<yofel> it tries to print a backtrace in the error log, instead of just the failure message
<SteveRiley> Riddell: somebody's gotta take on the boring shit^H^H^H^H documentation so that the rest of you guys can keep cranking out kick ass software
<yofel> + some other things
<SteveRiley> besides, i like to write. yes, i am a freak.
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: you need to be in B4 M9
<yofel> hm
 * yofel goes to listen to that too
<yofel> except that they have no microphone there :(
 * yofel listens to b3-m1 instead
<udsslayer> heh
<SteveRiley> heard in b4-m7: "hybrid graphics should work, for some definitions of 'work,' modulo bugs"
<udsslayer> I told you :P
<Quintasan_> udsslayer: I do?
<udsslayer> yes
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu group photo, 13:00 on the hotel 1st floor bridge
<Quintasan_> udsslayer: I was kind of counting that agateau would wake me up when he did get up but that sort of did not work
<udsslayer> haha
<Quintasan_> :D
<udsslayer> you're still in your room?
<udsslayer> or did you just arrive ?
<Quintasan_> well, I went to bed at 5 in the morning
<udsslayer> right
<Quintasan_> udsslayer: room, looking for my Kubuntu shirt
<udsslayer> ^_^
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: good thing I didn't stick around :P
<udsslayer> would have not been able to attend anything this morning
<Quintasan_> actually I find it rather beneficial but that's a whole different topic
<udsslayer> ScottK: ^ we need someone in the B4 M9
<udsslayer> s/the//
<kubotu> udsslayer meant: "ScottK: ^ we need someone in  B4 M9"
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: beneficial to the hotel, yes :P
<Quintasan_> udsslayer: I can go there right away
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: oh ok
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: I asked ogra how they got arm ppa's and how we can get one of those as well
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: apparently the arm build is build as the root user on actual hardware
<udsslayer> so it's unpossible at the moment for someone to get ARM for a public PPA
<yofel> udsslayer: well, worst case we can just use raring-proposed, if Scott doesn't kill us
<Quintasan_> udsslayer: why do you need android iso ?
<udsslayer> haha
<udsslayer> Quintasan_: for N7
<Tm_T> my dear friends
<Quintasan_> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> what do you say about the idea of having ubuntu classroom session about Kubuntu community?
<Tm_T> I would be willing to do it if need be
<udsslayer> Tm_T: at UDS or sometime later on?
<Tm_T> sometime later on
<yofel> didn't we sort of have that already during open week?
<Tm_T> yofel: but outside those events too
<yofel> hm, I was thinking that those events gather people. But on the other hand we would at least have interested people listening if we do it outside the schedule
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> not replacing, but as an addition
<Tm_T> it could be from development POV, documentation POV, or whatever we want
<Quintasan> udsslayer: this is totally not interesting
<Quintasan> all I learned is that you need to package some tools and the resulting image won't be that much different from ac100 image
<Quintasan> also, jenkins integration but that was done in ac100 so it's perfectly replicable
<Quintasan> udsslayer, Riddell: We're in a little bit of trouble
<Quintasan> nvflash does not accept anything bigger than 670mb because of some sort limitation
<Quintasan> BUT
<Quintasan> the tarball itself is 546mb
<Quintasan> because after unpacking it adds some inodes etc
<Quintasan> and it makes the whole thing be like 670mb
<Quintasan> so we can't have more that 550 mb of data
<Quintasan> that's what I undertstood
<Quintasan> I believe we want to have a core system there and install everything later
<mikhas> Quintasan, didnt find you near the conference registration booth @ 11am
<Quintasan> mikhas: I believe I'm in the left side of the same room :P
<Quintasan> mikhas: jokes aside, sorry for that
<mikhas> only it's no longer 11am
<mikhas> np
<Quintasan> I stayed up for unreasonable amounts of time
<Quintasan> and kind of assumed my roomate waking up would wake me up as well
<Quintasan> but that turned out to be quite ineffective
<Quintasan> mikhas: If that's okay, I'd like to get this done after lunch
<mikhas> right, let me check after-lunch sessions
<Quintasan> I believe those are lightning talks on the last day
<mikhas> yup
<Quintasan> i.e go up the scene and say whatever the hell you want :P
<mikhas> how about 3pm then, after the lightening talks?
<mikhas> conference registration booth again
<udsslayer> Quintasan: oic
<Quintasan> mikhas: Okay.
<mikhas> great
<udsslayer> that seems a bit of trouble :(
<Quintasan> udsslayer: come to the damn android images room before the session ends
<Quintasan> udsslayer: mfisch offered to explain that stuff in detail
<Quintasan> and I want someone else to hear that as well
<Quintasan> to make sure I'm not making things up :p
<Quintasan> udsslayer: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SteveRiley> quintasan: what do you need?
<SteveRiley> oh, a second listener
<Tm_T> weeeeee
<Quintasan> SteveRiley: I just want to push stuff on shadeslayer instead of doing everthing alone :P
<mikhas> the sweet secrets of delegation
<SteveRiley> on our way for photo
<udsslayer> Quintasan: coming 
<udsslayer> where are you 
<udsslayer> drat
<Riddell> udsslayer: photo!
<Riddell> ScottK: !
<Riddell> mikhas: coming for a photo?
<Riddell> Tm_T: photo!
<mikhas> Riddell, where? when?
<mikhas> I am looking a bit sick though.
<mikhas> got the ubuflu
<Riddell> mikhas: just now on the hotel 1st floor bridge
<mikhas> uh ok, give me 3min
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tm_T> agateau: I might need that mascot back btw
<Tm_T> or toy or whatever
<Tm_T> ok, has anyone seen sabdfl today?
<Tm_T> should we do guerilla attack, one distracting him, one putting some Kubuntu sticker(?) in front of him and third taking a picture or something like that?
<smartboyhw> lol
<xnox> <xnox> ScottK: notes about ubiquity are in the pad, please discuss =) highlight me on irc if you are typing a question for me =)
<JontheEchidna> all of qapt's rdepends are transitioned to qapt2 in -proposed, but it still won't move to release :(
<Riddell> xnox: is manual lvm, crypt etc in 12.10?
<highvoltage>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<highvoltage> anyone know what provides PyKDE4.kdecore?
<udsslayer> highvoltage: pykde?
<highvoltage> ah seems like it was python-kde4
<highvoltage> agateau: did you have some initial kidmp packaging already?
<highvoltage> (working on some know and was just hoping that I'm not doing duplicate work)
<highvoltage> agateau: well, I at least have a lintian clean package for kidmp :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1074033] Menu from menu button in titlebar opens in wrong position/direction on multiscreen setup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074033 (by mlx)
<ScottK> highvoltage: pykde4 is the source package.  python-kde4 is the binary (we fixed the binary naming for python3 - that's python3-pykde4),
<highvoltage> ScottK: ah thanks
 * apachelogger stumbles in and mumbles things about bugs everywhere
<udsslayer> apachelogger: fix them
<apachelogger> too depressive
 * apachelogger merges kubuntu settings
<udsslayer> :P
<Quintasan> mfw when udsslayer attempts to convince apachelogger to do something
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> mfw?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-netbook-settings vs. kubuntu-settings-netbook?
<apachelogger> no opinions?
<apachelogger> :O
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't we decide to just merge it into -desktop ?
<yofel> I mean, it won't have an effect anyway unless you run plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> not like I care
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> say we add artwork to one of them that is not relevant to any other
<apachelogger> to that extent I'd totally have a base-settings package upon which everything cascades
<yofel> they all end up on the same image... so that sounds like heavy over-engineering
<yofel> well, at least if you then plan to still keep desktop and netbook seperate
<yofel> might make sense for active
<apachelogger> yofel: for desktop and netbook merging would make sense
<apachelogger> however the point of base would be to have less unrelated crap for active
<apachelogger> also low-fat
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1073071] vlc cannot disable power management features @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1073071 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<yofel> JontheEchidna: any reason why you made libmuonprivate1 depend on kdesudo?
<JontheEchidna> it invokes the binary to run software-properties-kde
<JontheEchidna> *libmuonprivate1 invokes kdesudo to run software-properties-kde
<yofel> well, shouldn't sofware-properties-kde rather depend on kdesudo? Or would that conflict with gksu?
<yofel> see the discussion in #kubuntu for why I'm askin
<yofel> g
<JontheEchidna> software-properties-kde itself doesn't need kdesudo, and libmuonprivate1 is actually calling kdesudo, so it would seem proper that libmuonprivate1 would invoke it
<JontheEchidna> software-properties-kde just needs to run as root
<yofel> the complaint was that muon is removed once kdesudo is removed 
<yofel> although the issue with kdesudo is something I'm not even sure should be fixed...
<yofel> JontheEchidna: wouldn't a recommends be enough?
<yofel> (or did users break stuff with that?)
<JontheEchidna> if it wasn't there, the menu item to launch software-properties-kde wouldn't work
<JontheEchidna> I'm not particularly sympathetic to that case at any rate, kdesudo could fit on a floppy 10 times
<JontheEchidna> (the menu item within Muon, I didn't make that clear)
<yofel> *sigh*
<bulldog98> yofel, Quintasan: did you guys found out if my revisions were causing that problems?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-02
<udsslayer> Riddell: how do I return the extra polo t-shirt?
<udsslayer> Riddell: possibly at breakfast tomorrow?
<Riddell> udsslayer: or now
<udsslayer> which floor are you on?
<Riddell> 1647
<udsslayer> on my way :)
<highvoltage> agateau: so there's a first stab at the package in https://launchpad.net/~jonathan/+archive/unstable
<bkerensa> Riddell: will Kubuntu have any vendor selling DVD's in the future now that Canonical does not ship them to LoCo's?
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan_: pong?
<Quintasan_> Riddell: Where are you? I wanted to give you the tickets I want to claim expense for
<Riddell> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> Riddell: huh?
<Quintasan> can you meet me at lobby at 12:20?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> pfff, I hate post-uds hibernation of the team -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel_: bug 1069859 needs verification
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069859 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "don't create initial newspaper page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069859
<apachelogger> I don't particularly like how that makes the utterly broken layouting in the panel more apparent on my laptop but it is better than a frozen plasma I guess
<apachelogger> that said, the frezzyness should be gone
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> Europe - Vienna - Fri Nov 02 17:44 CET
<apachelogger> what to have for dinner I wonder
<apachelogger> also where did my clock go?
<apachelogger> plasma has 3000 clocks available and I don't have a single one here
<udsslayer> kubotu: time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<udsslayer> ~time 
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<udsslayer> ~time Asia/Gurgaon
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<udsslayer> wat 
<tsimpson> I think it wants ~time set ....
<udsslayer> @_@
<yofel_> ~time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<yofel> ~time set Europe/Stuttgart
<kubotu> Europe/Stuttgart is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<yofel> :(
<yofel> ~time set Europe/Berlin
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that yofel is on the Europe/Berlin time zone
<yofel> ~time
<kubotu> Europe - Berlin - Fri Nov 02 19:05 CET
<yofel> :)
<yofel> apachelogger: some of us actually have a day job, so it's not like we're doing nothing because we want to... (re post-uds lethargy)
<apachelogger> that's not what I was suggesting :P
<apachelogger> though there is a general slowness to everything after gatherings
<yofel> well, coming home + jetlag
<yofel> + 1 day laziness ^^
<udsslayer> ^
<udsslayer> I concur
<JontheEchidna> ~time set North America/New York
<kubotu> North_America/New_York is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<JontheEchidna> ~time set North America/Boston
<kubotu> North_America/Boston is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<JontheEchidna> ~time set America/Boston
<kubotu> America/Boston is an invalid time zone. Format is <Continent>/<City> or a two character country code.
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> America - New York - Fri Nov 02 14:16 EDT
<JontheEchidna> wut
<apachelogger> its le bug
<apachelogger> waaaah
<apachelogger> exactly what I said yesterday
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<rbelem> apachelogger, pong
<lordievader> Hello is there someone here from the kubuntu.org website? On the download page under BitTorrent it says "Desktop CD", shouldn't this be changed to DVD since there is only one image now? This is a bit confusing.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1074499] package qt4-qmake 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-ins... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074499 (by João Carlos Dourado)
<Quintasan> lordievader: yes, we are all coming back from UDS so that might get fixed later
<Quintasan> yofel_: zing
 * Quintasan is back at Wrocław
<yofel_> zong
<lordievader> Quintasan: Thank you :)
<Quintasan> yofel_: is it possible to merge two buffers in quassel?
<yofel_> not in *quassel*
<Quintasan> lordievader: I'm not really kubuntu.org admin but I might be able to poke the one responsible for it
<yofel_> I'm already fixing it
<yofel_> (website)
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> lordievader: There you go :D
<Quintasan> yofel_: why *quassel?*
<lordievader> Quintasan: It is not a major issue, it is just a bit confusing, someone was asking about that earlier in #kubuntu.
<Quintasan> If it's confusing then it's a bug
<yofel_> quassel can't do it, but you can always edit the database entries by hand
<Quintasan> Kubuntu - Friendly Computing
<yofel_> carefully
<maco> wait you can't merge them?
<maco> oh
<maco> you can drag one user over onto another i thought
<maco> not sure exactly what the history results in though
<Quintasan> OMFG
 * Quintasan hugs maco
<yofel_> o.O
<yofel_> never tried that yet...
<Quintasan> yofel_: make yourself yofel because I have like three buffers :P
<Quintasan> yofel, yofel_ yofel__
<yofel_> :D
<yofel> hm, changed it to say 'Desktop DVD' - but now I'm wondering whether that should just be 'Desktop Image'
<yofel> maco: thanks btw. :)
<Quintasan> leave it as DVD
<Quintasan> so people will not complain that this is not a CD image
<yofel> good point
<yofel> lordievader: consider it fixed
<maco> so with Kubuntu switching to DVD i learned something
<yofel> lordievader: and thanks for bringing it up
<maco> my eldest laptop? the optical drive DOES work! just....only the DVD laser works
<lordievader> yofel: Thank you, oh and you should thank heinkel_111 in #kubuntu, he brought it to my attention :)
<shadeslayer> maco: haha
 * Quintasan already did his draft of UDS post
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: mine is already finished
<Quintasan> hopefully there won't be two months delay before I post it
<shadeslayer> it says ""
<shadeslayer> that's it
<yofel> he just left :/
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> part of mine says Rohan Garg (a.k.a shadeslayer-y-no-do-anything-at-all)
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> that accusation is baseless
<Quintasan> >mine is already finished
<Quintasan> >it says ""
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> You do nothing, admit it :P
<shadeslayer> that counts as doing something
<shadeslayer> even though that something contains nothing ;)
<shadeslayer> srsly though, I don't like blogging
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: shadeslayer does not want to generate publicity for us
 * yofel seconds shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> publicity is cheap, show me code :P
<Quintasan> yofel: YOU'RE ON HIS SIDE TOO?
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> Quintasan: well... not intentionally, but with a post rate of like... 4/year it ends up like that
<mparillo> lordievader: Should we change it to ISO, as many use a USB thumb drive rather than a DVD?
 * ScottK is back home.
<shadeslayer> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-03
<yofel> meh
<yofel> ScottK: can you please reject my first calligra 2.5.91 upload?
<yofel> ScottK: or nvm
<Quintasan> claydoh: Can you fix my status on Kubuntu Forums so I can actuall do stuff like pm etc?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: he's just insecure, see, if you don't think what you do is worthwhile you are not very motivated to blag about it :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050725] clicking on system tray spawns large empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050725 (by ill)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tm_T> has others survived back home successfully?
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah
<shadeslayer> though Riddell is flying out today
<Tm_T> I had fun—although way too busy—week, thanks all (:
<yofel_> <oneadvent> hi, i have a fun one: I enabled guest account but the screen lock means that they can't get in without a password. sup wit that?
<yofel_> fun indeed o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel_: yeah ... I'm not sure how that happens
<shadeslayer> solution : don't trigger the lockscreen :P
<Tm_T> aww
<yofel_> i.e. we either need to fix kscreenlocker, or patch the lock screen button away for guest
<Mamarok> folks, it would be nice if you could fix the KIO audioslave: bug 1073293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073293 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "audiocd KIO slave broken in 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073293
<Mamarok> neither Amarok nor KsCD can play CDs right now
<Mamarok> this is actually a regression, it worked before
 * yofel saw that, but didn't have time yet to look at it
<yofel> Mamarok: any reason why amarok 2.6 has no french translations? (Didn't meet the quota?)
<yofel> nvm, didn't meed the quota indeed
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1074643] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite sh... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074643 (by Paul Hoell)
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: Happy Birthday
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday package for yofel
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to yofel and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday yofel, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday yofel :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks! :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<Mamarok> yofel: the reason was that the French translation was not done when we released
<Mamarok> feel free to patch it
<Mamarok> as now it is done
<ScottK> Anyone look at 4.9.3?
<yofel> ScottK: are you?
<ScottK> Starting.
<ScottK> First I'm checking the branches to see if they are up to date.
<ScottK> Many of them I've used weren't.
<yofel> hm, we still haven't found a fix for the build-dep version bump
<yofel> ScottK: can you wait a bit? I'll try to write something up there
<ScottK> yofel: We don't want to do anything fundamentally different with the packages as they're going to go to quantal post release.
<ScottK> Let's wait for the first 4.10 beta to try and change it.
<yofel> no, what I mean is the build-dep requirement on kdelibs etc.
<yofel> otherwise you'll have to rebuild everything later as the library versions will be wrong
<yofel> we dropped kde-sc-dev-latest without implementing a proper replacement :(
<ScottK> For a point release, it shouldn't matter much, but we can manage it OK with phased uploads to the official archive.
<yofel> well, it'll probably be fine as long as at least kdelibs is built and published before the rest
<yofel> otherwise you'll end up with kde 4.9.3 having .so.4.9.2 files
<yofel> as it'll build with kdelibs 4.9.2
<ScottK> Yes.  That's the main thing.
<yofel> I have some code lying around from when I rebuilt 4.9.1 so I can wrap something up. Just testing it might be tricky :/
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> If you want to do 4.9.3, I've no objections.
<ScottK> I may run out of time just getting bzr fixed.
<yofel> if you get bzr fixed that would help a lot ;)
<yofel> I'll do the initial  upload then
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Takes a long time to download the packages/branch bzr
<ScottK> yofel: If might be good to go ahead and file the SRU tracking bug so it can be in debian/changelog from the start.  less to edit later.
<yofel> good idea
<yofel> hm, we'll need to still get 4.9.3 into raring as well though
<ScottK> Yes.  Same bug.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> for PACKAGE in $(cat kdesc-packages-quantal.txt); do bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/$PACKAGE; done
<yofel> hehe
<ScottK> yofel: Pushing updates now.  Be careful of pykde4 as it has raring only changes that can't be backported.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> yofel: All pushed now.
<yofel> thanks!
<ScottK> Over to you ...
<ScottK> That should bump my bzr branch karma  a  bit.
<yofel> debfx: there?
<yofel> debfx: what did you do if a patch didn't apply?
<jjesse-home> question: for new users do we recommend the 64 bit version of Kubuntu or the 32 bit?
<yofel> iirc the website still has the 32bit as recommended. Use that unless you know what kind of hardware you have
<ScottK> I'd recommend 32bit for desktops since multi-arch isn't fully implemented yet and they'll have less trouble with 3rd party stuff.
<jjesse-home> ok thanks
<jjesse-home> yofel: i did see that on the website thanks
<afiestas> ScottK: Riddell set the point of "creating a new KUser" to me, I will take care of it
<afiestas> when is the deadline to push new software?
<ScottK> afiestas: OK.  Let me look.
<yofel> Feature Freeze is March 7th
<afiestas> it should be fairly easy, just checked, there is a daemon org.freedesktop.Accounts, we simply have to interface with that
<afiestas> easy peace
<ScottK> March 7th.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to get it in by the start of February though, at least an initial package.
<afiestas> hehe np, will get something before it
<ScottK> Great.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-04
<Quintasan> SteveRiley: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/04/29498083.jpg
<Quintasan> Sorry
<Quintasan> Couldn't stop myself after seeing your public email
 * Quintasan hides
<ScottK> yofel: How goes it?
<yofel> had to modify the script a bit. Quantal is up, raring coming
<ScottK> Cool.
<yofel> thanks doko for now documenting patches and naming them xxx.diff -.-
<yofel> s/now/not/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "thanks doko for not documenting patches and naming them xxx.diff -.-"
<yofel> raring uploaded
<ScottK> yofel: I can tell you about that one.
<yofel> nvm, that was upstream
<ScottK> That's needed to build with the sip4/pyqt we have in raring.  You don't need it for quantal.
<ScottK> Oh, right.
<ScottK> The other pykde4 patch is raring only.
<yofel> I left that one in
<yofel> oh come on
<yofel> kde 4.9.3 requires akonadi >= 1.8.1
<ScottK> Check and see if it's bug fix only and we'll get it in.
<yofel> too tired now, I'll leave that to someone else
<ScottK> ok.
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<ScottK> yofel: Good night.  Looks like akonadi might be OK.
<ScottK> yofel: akonadi done for raring and uploaded.
<Quintasan> ScottK: For the GPG transition email, should I sign it with the old key, the new one or both?
<ScottK> Both, IIRC, but I'd read the docs.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks, I'll do that
 * Quintasan thinks 6 in the morning is not the best time to do that
<Quintasan> will go to bed for a few hours
 * apachelogger_ wonders why Quintasan is up at 6 in the morning
 * apachelogger_ also wonders why he has a suffix
<apachelogger> bug 502078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502078 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu) "Akonadi Tray can't make backup in the default install" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502078
<apachelogger> perhaps we should patch the dialog to offer an install button
<apachelogger> i.e. when the deps are missing a dialog will open when trying to make a backup that goes like "u no haz mysqldump or bzip2, please be installing"
<apachelogger> simply offering and install button there would not introduce a new string and solve the dep problem in a very convenient way for the user
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what'd be the way to go about this from a qapt perspective?
<apachelogger> qapt-batch?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: on a related note ... I still think qapt-batch should force cache updates before doing anything
<apachelogger> or at least allow --update --install foo, making it do the cache update and then immediately try to install foo
<apachelogger> bug 1027341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027341 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Debian kdm.d directory being ignored by upstart job" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027341
<apachelogger> because the biggest problem kdm has is bogus documentation
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 9 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1072263] plasma-desktop crashes at start-up with scripted image widget @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072263 (by Vertago1)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1074033] Menu from menu button in titlebar opens in wrong position/direction on multiscreen setup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074033 (by mlx)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<apachelogger> afiestas: what's your take on bug 853416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 853416 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth keyboard not respecting locale setting at login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853416
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 4 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1059197] plasma-desktop crashed with TypeError in initSettings(): int() argument must be a string o... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1059197 (by Mr.Riley)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061674] plasma-desktop crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in setup_tooltip(): 'ascii' codec can't enc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061674 (by Vangelis Tasoulas)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1064160] plasma-desktop crashed with AttributeError in setEnabled(): 'CurrencyConverter' object has... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064160 (by Dima Zag)
<apachelogger> anyone manages to compute bug 1043852?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043852 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[kde-netbook] different background images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043852
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 6 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1062225] white borders appear around windows after upgrade to kubuntu 12.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1062225 (by Yi Xie)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1062711] Dual screen: Windows in second screen got their size not saved @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1062711 (by Mathieu MD)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1069498] KWin shows tearing despite of VSync @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1069498 (by enteon ente)
<apachelogger> kubuntu_shutup_shutup_shutup.diff
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> is it just me or does libreoffice suddenly like to open .txt files?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
 * apachelogger notes not to forget to remove shadeslayer's ppas again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u break my system?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: was not u
 * apachelogger has no idea who it was though :S
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [900788] No easy way to check ubuntu version in KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/900788 (by Kver)
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it was u after all
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/3905291
<apachelogger> proof I have
<apachelogger> muhahahah
<apachelogger> bug 989447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989447 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "There is no way to select kwin_gles as window manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989447
<apachelogger> something in our gles stuff seems broken
<Mamarok> yofel_: apparently we will need liblastfm 1.0.3 for the upcoming Amarok 2.7, I assume you can provide that in the backports PPA, right?
<yofel_> shouldn't be a problem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did I break 
<yofel_> shadeslayer: wasn't that the package you told people not to use?
<yofel_> (what was the problem anyway?)
<shadeslayer> and yes, gles is broken because of shit that got removed when it was not suppossed to 
<yofel_> you mean active
<yofel_> gles *should* work IIRC
<shadeslayer> iirc wan
<shadeslayer> rem
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel_> ???
<shadeslayer> stupid phone 
<yofel_> :D
<yofel_> ScottK: do I need a seperate SRU bug for akonadi?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: u used packages that were not suppossed to be used 
<shadeslayer> you broke your own system 
<shadeslayer> also, I am still investigating mesa issues 
<yofel_> ScottK: 4.9.3 is in ninjas, so please base your work off that
<yofel_> er
<yofel_> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ok 
<shadeslayer> I need to compile mesa packages with a specific commit, will do that later this evening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did test something some time ago and forgot to remove your ppa
<apachelogger> not knowing that you actually upload kaput things and then force remove then
<apachelogger> *them
<shadeslayer> heh ...
<shadeslayer> so that users don't add the ppa and get kaput stuff
 * shadeslayer goes back to watching the F1 race
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pff, you know how muh work it is to force a downgrade of workspace?
<apachelogger> 30000 packages
<apachelogger> workspace builds fing 30000 packages -.-
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I got home at 3 so I figured I might as well as get something done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ppa purge ?
<Quintasan> but then I realised GPG transition is not one of the things
<Quintasan> I want to do at 6 in the morning
<Quintasan> ScottK: urgh, I'm not entirely sure if there is any way I can one email with two keys using KMail
<Quintasan> or anything else
<yofel> isn't it enough if you just put the new fingerprint into the mail and then sign that with the old key?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, python scripts not written by me are always a solution :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: less drinking, more working
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Is that what you should be saying? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should make fun of other peoples drinking problem
<yofel> hm
<yofel> kubotu: newversion liblastfm 1.0.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074873
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse
<ScottK> Quintasan: I've never done it, so I'm guessing.  That's why I said read the docs.
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.4.1 http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/4.4.1/src/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074875
<shadeslayer> no need for that :P
<shadeslayer> I am going to upload 4.4.1 to my ppa this evening, test it a bit, and upload to raring and quantal proposed
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050776] kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up with oxygen theme @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050776 (by Iven Hsu)
<jussi> btw, reveal.js is awesome/
<ScottK> yofel: I uploaded akonadi to raring, but I don't want to be the uploader for quantal so that I can still be the SRU person to review/accept it.
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks for telling me now that you're working on it, please next time file a bug yourself so everyone knows that ;)
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<yofel> yay, 4.9.3 all built
<yofel> still need to fill out the paperwork for akonadi though
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: happy b-day
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/ppa/4.9.3_raring.html http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/ppa/4.9.3_quantal.html
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I signed with my old key and people were okay with that
<Quintasan> rbelem: happy bday but I might be late with that depending on the time zone :P
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds reasonable.
<Quintasan> Urgh, I hate it when I want to make $DEVEL pbuilder and allways forget to pull new debootstrap
<shadeslayer> Uhm
<shadeslayer> any ideas if I can go ahead and drop this : http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-std/kdevelop.git;a=blob;f=debian/patches/okteta_optional_structures_tool.diff;h=4ccb1aa1e4b7f37a20a637477e602361bf392d1d;hb=HEAD
<shadeslayer> from our packaging now that we have this upstream : https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/kdevelop/kdevelop/repository/revisions/0e2bb7c215b856b5add1fc42a5656260afbb41f0/diff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: looks sane enough
<Quintasan> I'd drop it and see if it breaks anything :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: have you signed my key yet?
<Quintasan> No, I did not
<Quintasan> Waiting to get signatures from people who signed my old key
<Quintasan> Then I will
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'd apprectiate if you got my key signed anytime soon so I can cross you out from the list :P
<yofel> oh
<yofel> rbelem: happy birthday!
<claydoh> Quintasan: you pinged me the other day, lately ponging you :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: as you probably noticed I assigned the kdevelop bug to you
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday package for rbelem
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to rbelem and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday rbelem, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday rbelem :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<Quintasan> claydoh: Oh well, I've been wondering if you could have my status on kf.net fixed before SteveRiley gets home :P
<claydoh> Quintasan: I  think 
<claydoh> i already have
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan sawn my mail about ff-kde?
 * yofel wonders why his LP page shows the he's assigned to a bunch of quantal blueprints that Riddell is assigned to o.O
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You mean this whole thread on mailing list?
<yofel> not if you sent something today
<yofel> looking
<shadeslayer> no, sent it yesterday
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: iirc I mentioned this to you at UDS
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Directly to me?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<yofel> ah, the naming one
<shadeslayer> correct
<shadeslayer> I also fear that the lang packs depend specifically on one version
<shadeslayer> have to figure that one out
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Nothing in my inbox
<yofel> Quintasan: he sent it to the ML
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Care to copypasta the whole thing if it's long?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-November/006462.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm fine with anything that allows me to get security updates ASAP
<shadeslayer> yofel: according to SteveRiley most users don't care about that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Sounds reasonable
<shadeslayer> which is why the whole thread
<yofel> sure, but I do, so you may calculate my vote based on that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: But we have to make sure everyone who uses that KNOWS that they will be behind normal ff releases
<Quintasan> So they do not get security updates asap
<shadeslayer> well ofcourse
 * yofel watches qt5 being cloned...
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-28
<skreech_> I have ubuntu-normal as part of my updates along with gnome-cc Is that supposed to happen?
<jussi> !info ubuntu-normal
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-normal does not exist in raring
<jussi> ahh you silly bot
<jussi> !info ubuntu-normal
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-normal does not exist in saucy
<jussi> skreech_: sounds weird, if ubottu doesnt lie
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: want to update ktp?
<apachelogger> afiestas: do you have a thought on bug 1244232 ... basically actually disks listed in /etc/fstab with noauto are apparently being mounted by the plasmoid when 'enable automounting of removal devices' is active.... i.e. why would the plasmoid think they are removable devices?
<ubottu> bug 1244232 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "13-10 mounts all drives specified in /etc/fstab even with noauto specified" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244232
<Riddell> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning Riddell
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell oxygen-gtk3 1.2.0-0ubuntu1.1 (Waiting for approval)
<shadeslayer> fix for 1244941
<afiestas> apachelogger: please report in bugs.kde.org, plus ask the reporter to add 
<afiestas> solid-hardware list
<afiestas> identify which device is and then do
<afiestas> solid-hardware details /org/kde/fstab/...
<apachelogger> afiestas: ok thanks
<Riddell> did ahoney's membership meeting happen?
<jussi> Riddell: doesnt look like it...
<yofel_> Riddell, jussi: it happened, but with only me and valorie present, see ML
<jussi> ahh
<apachelogger> web browser were invented by the devil
<apachelogger> so was launchpad, but that we know already
 * shadeslayer yawns
 * jussi puts a cherry in shadeslayer's open mouth
<shadeslayer> mmmmm cherries
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1244232] 13-10 mounts all drives specified in /etc/fstab even with noauto specified @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244232 (by Erike Magegere)
<Riddell> sigh, muon is pretty broken
<soee> :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: yeah there's issues in muon, see bug 1243807
<ubottu> bug 1243807 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] Update Muon to 2.1.0" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243807
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1244941 looking good but needs ScottK to approve it
<ubottu> bug 1244941 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Mousewheel scrolling does not work" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244941
<Riddell> or another sru
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> hmm, ktp update in raring needs testing
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> trying an ec2 test
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want to upload kde4libs with https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/113242/ so that user-manager can show processor?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I'll do that next
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> do we need a kickoff meeting for 14.04?
<Riddell> a mumble call
<shadeslayer> hangouts/mumble/whatever
<shadeslayer> Just not on a friday :P
<apachelogger> you can get drunk every day of the week
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Riddell> gosh tanglu's qa site is more shiny than ours http://qa.tanglu.org/
<apachelogger> shiny doesn't give better quality :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/MSsotER.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: notification dialog from qapt-update showing progress in plasma
<shadeslayer> instead of shitty dialogboxes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: interesting, but where does it use a dialogue box? isn't it all progress bars inside muon-* ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qapt-batch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your work?
<shadeslayer> aye
<Riddell> bling bling
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so now when you install your drivers via the new manager, you get a neat plasma notification showing you the progress
<Riddell> aah, nice
<Riddell> if only I had some non-free hardware to test it with :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can be used to install packages as well
<shadeslayer> i.e. install package via qapt-batch -> progress barr in plasma
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Accepted.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted oxygen-gtk3
<ScottK> I also release muon and plasma-nm early, so the deck is clear for another SRU.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm about to give the ok on ktp in raring
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1208837 good for me
<ubottu> bug 1208837 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu Raring) "Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.6.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208837
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you report bugs for your muon issues
<shadeslayer> and then I'll hand them to Aleix when he comes over
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually I think they're all in the other trello card I just noticed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We've reported a large stack already.
<Riddell> https://trello.com/c/W2OQ339e/62-get-sru-muon-updater-fixes
<shadeslayer> ack
<genii> lightdm-kde-greeter is the dm installed by default now, yes?
<shadeslayer> genii: yeah
<genii> shadeslayer: Thought so but wanted to confirm, thanks. Was kdm still default in Precise? I have a user with messed login screen in #k but apparently no /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ( I am recommending install kde-greeter )
<shadeslayer> I don't remember :S
<shadeslayer> it's not on the manifest, so probably not
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1245542 for your sru eyes
<ubottu> bug 1245542 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Trusty) "Solid can not read processor information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245542
<yofel> genii: default for precise is kdm
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<genii> yofel: OK, thanks.
<Riddell> pick times for trusty kickoff meeting! http://doodle.com/hapst5krwg6pp6gd
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | http://doodle.com/hapst5krwg6pp6gd
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so I'm releasing some stuff from Debian experimental git
<shadeslayer> ( package has not been released to Debian )
<shadeslayer> any ideas if I should use 1ubuntu1 or 0ubuntu1 ( I prefer the latter because then we can sync when debian release it )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 0ubuntu1 if it's not in Debian proper yet.  You could also use 1~ubuntu1 if you want to make it clear it's a pre-upload of -1.
 * shadeslayer prefers 0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened to medibuntu btw?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I replaced it with videolan archive https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+announcement/11951
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> so we lost the domain name
<Riddell> who's we?
<Riddell> me and videolan guys decided there wasn't much point in keeping it
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> it's just that mint seems to have apt errors with medibuntu
<Riddell> so Gauvain just turned it off
<shadeslayer> not that I care ....
<Riddell> ah we did SRUs of all the libdvdread4 packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they hardcode the repo 
<Riddell> where?
<Riddell> oh in sources.list ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> well they'll need to SRU something to update that
<shadeslayer> *shrug* not our problem
<Riddell> just tell their uses to use Kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> no no, very anti social
<shadeslayer> well, I don't see how it's anti social, I just don't care about them :P
<shadeslayer> anti social would be if I publically humiliated them for the shitty workarounds they do
<shadeslayer> and how hacked together their software is
<Riddell> pst, this channel is logged :)
<shadeslayer> I don't think they care enough to read channel logs ^_^
<shadeslayer> too busy writing workarounds they are
<Riddell> "I’d love some comments on whether Polo shirts are the way to go, or are T-shirts or Hoodies more preferred?"
<Riddell> jussi: actually I'd like a shirt, the only one I own has a very old canonical logo on it
 * shadeslayer would like a hoodie
<jjesse> i like the polo i has
<jjesse> wo
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> i like the polo i have jussi 
<shadeslayer> I keep reading polo as pollo and then thinking why jjesse would like a chicken
<Riddell> ooh tricky, everyone wants something different :)
<jjesse> lol shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> FYI I'm onto merging packaging for KTP from Debian
 * Riddell onto owncloud
<ScottK> jussi: t-shirt for me.
<Riddell> hmm we missed out calligra 2.7.3 entirely, that's a shame
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ever noticed how shit our getkubuntu page is
<shadeslayer> on getkubuntu you have 2 buttons with the same label
<shadeslayer> unless you read the text above, they look the same
<shadeslayer> then if you proceed to 13.10, you get a combobox with just one entry
<shadeslayer> dafuq?
<genii> shadeslayer: I've noticed these... ah... discrepancies... also.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, fixes welcome, I think I left it in the hope it would be a junior job for some nice person wanting to get into kubuntu but nobody has picked it up
<Riddell> genii: ooh a volunteer? :)
<genii> Riddell: Let me get back to you on that, but probably.
 * shadeslayer tried adding more text, but the text overflows the button width
<shadeslayer> -> not a HTML/CSS/Web guy
<littlegirl> Hey there, Riddell. You mentioned Mumble in the Doodle poll message on the mailing list. Is there an official Kubuntu Mumble channel?
<Riddell> hi littlegirl, there is on yofel's server but we only use it occationally for meetings
<Riddell> wibble https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155242623/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-arm64.kde4libs_4%3A4.11.2-0ubuntu2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> "The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem." meh
<Riddell> oh arm64, that's ok then
<Riddell> I already read arm64 as amd64 and get worried
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, thanks. Well, if you guys do the Mumble thing I'll join it. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: have you put your entry on the doodle poll?
<littlegirl> Riddell: Yep!
<ScottK> Riddell: Just retry it.
<lordievader> Is kde 4.11.2 tested on Precise? There is someone in #kubuntu with a broken install, it refers to krandrsetup, but that is replaced by kscreen.
<ScottK> Riddell: Could we have the SRU stuff in 1245593 for owncloud?
<jussi> Riddell: I have 4 left....
<jussi> ScottK: You want to buy a polo, or you are indicating you prefer tshirts? 
<ScottK> jussi: I'm expressing a preference for t-shirts.
<jussi> ok
<jussi> suprising, but ok. (mind, I would love some comments on the blog.... then I dont loose them in a sea of backscroll :D)
<ScottK> I already got a polo at UDS.
<jussi> I guess the way to do this is to do a rotation then, every couple of months we do 25 polos, or 25 tshirts, or 25 hoodies etc
<jussi> BTW, it looks like I wont need to withdraw any funds from the kubuntu council, as the shirts have sold so quickly and the invoice has taken so long. 
<soee> muon has been backported ?
<soee> whats the issue with latest version ?
<yofel> lordievader: precise uses krandr, not kscreen
<lordievader> yofel: He used the backports, would that be the reason it broke?
<lordievader> yofel: He had KDE 4.11.2 installed.
<lordievader> yofel: He's still around if you want to talk to him, jdoles is his nick
<yofel> well, it's not *supposed* to break, although the krandr stuff has some precise specific hacks in the backports to make it work
<yofel> let's see if my connection here holds long enough to read the backlog..
<ahoneybun>  hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, good hungry you?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good, reading my news feeds while drinking tea :)
<ahoneybun> cool
<yofel> lordievader: I think I see a possible set of installed packages where this could fail :/
<lordievader> yofel: Ok, could you enlight him?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1245662] Sticky Keys not released after mouse action. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1245662 (by dotancohen)
<ahoneybun> lordievader, so right now on the ML I'm +2 -2 on membership
<yofel> to be correct, you're 2x+1, 2x+0. a -1 would immediately end the voting
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> +0
<ahoneybun> 2 +0's
<ahoneybun> yay I got my SD to boot raspbian
<apachelogger> yofel: so who's MIA?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK
<shadeslayer> and jussi?
 * ScottK is still pondering.
<ScottK> +0.5 right now.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-29
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball will ScottK's vote increase or decrease within the next 24 hours?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... no
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello
<kubotu> 'sup owner?
<apachelogger> u slow mate
 * shadeslayer pets kubotu
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1198509] kscreenlocker_greet does not focus w/ 2 monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198509 (by Brad Huntting)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1198509] kscreenlocker_greet does not focus w/ 2 monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198509 (by Brad Huntting)
<jussi> I also am still pondering
<jussi> and ponder no more :D
<jussi> yay, batter indicator playing up again
<jalcine> I noticed that P-K-O has the ufw-kde project
<jalcine> I was just planning on packaging/hacking on this as a maintainer
<jalcine> is there someone already doing so?
<jussi> oooh, updates to 3 things that sucked on saucy, muon, plasma nm and upower. lerts see if it helps :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, hi im good, waiting to eat something :) thank you, and you?
<lordievader> soee: Doing good, just had breakfast.
<soee> lordievader, , lucky you :)
<lordievader> soee: :)
<shadeslayer> morning
<lordievader> Good morning shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: haha http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2013/10/msg00492.html
<yofel> heh
<cortexA9> hello Riddell
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> where can i find
<cortexA9> the daily of 14.04
<shadeslayer> there is none right now
<cortexA9> ok
<cortexA9> and if i download
<cortexA9> the ubuntu 14.04 and put kde
<cortexA9> ?
<cortexA9> shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> there are ubuntu 14.04 ISO's?
<cortexA9> yea
<shadeslayer> should work I suppose
<shadeslayer> pointless to run 14.04 at the moment though?
<cortexA9> idk
<cortexA9> system update
<cortexA9> hehe
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<cortexA9> :P
<shadeslayer> I mean I want to land ktp 0.7.0 and kpeople in trusty by the end of this week
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell review plz https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/libkpeople_0.1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa2.dsc
<cortexA9> shadeslayer just for testing
<cortexA9> now i try the ubuntu daily iso on usb
<shadeslayer> seriously? there's not much to test, and it's kind of pointless to test right now since things *will* change over the next week
<shadeslayer> *next couple of weeks
<cortexA9> oh ok
<shadeslayer> but go ahead if you have alot of spare time :)
<cortexA9> hehe
<cortexA9> i see
<cortexA9> on iso.qa
<cortexA9> there is a testing section
<cortexA9> but no iso
<lordievader> cortexA9: Or you can install 13.10 and change the repo's to trusty. That's what I did.
<cortexA9> oh
<cortexA9> yea
<cortexA9> could be a solution eheh
<cortexA9> reboot bye
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> all good
<cortexA9> with the repository 14.04
<lordievader> cortexA9: Welcome back ;)
<cortexA9> thanks
<lordievader> cortexA9: Congratulations :)
<cortexA9> :)
<lordievader> Lots of change, eh?
<cortexA9> haha
<cortexA9> :D
<cortexA9> 420 updates
<cortexA9> hehe
<cortexA9> from 13.10 :P
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, the standing is now 3x+1 and 2x+0! How are you?
<cortexA9> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> lordievader, pretty goo
<ahoneybun> I think that means I'm a member no?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You should ask a KC member, I have no knowledge of this ;)
 * jussi hides
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> jussi still has not voted lol
<jussi> ahoneybun: have too!
<ahoneybun> oh sorry
<lordievader> ahoneybun: See mailing list ;)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: He is the third +1 :)
<jussi> ScottK: still needs to end his pondering
<ahoneybun> I thought he did
<ahoneybun> oh that was jussi
<ahoneybun> so valorie Riddell jussi shadeslayer voted
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: looks like you're in
<jussi> and yofel
<ahoneybun> yea just not ScottK 
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, yea?
 * ahoneybun parties
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> you have 3 +1's
<shadeslayer> and 2 +0's
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order party for ahoneybun
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> ahoneybun: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<ahoneybun> lol
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Congratulations!
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, I would think I would have needed 4 out of 6
<shadeslayer> quorum is 3 out of 5 I think?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, thanks :)
<ahoneybun> jussi, thanks 
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^ can you confirm if quorum has been reached?
<jussi> shadeslayer: I think so, but please wait for ScottK's vote just to round it out. 
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: ^^ though I think you're in
 * ahoneybun will keep the partying in till ScottK has voted
<ScottK> Voted.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://github.com/shadeslayer/kubuntu-extra-tools
<lordievader> Whoo nice: 4-2. Hmm ahoneybun left...
<ScottK> Actually it's 4-0-0.  -1 has a different effect than +0.  If I'd done -1 he wouldn't have got it.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<lordievader> I see. Haven't said a thing ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: will regular neon continue building for raring?
<apachelogger> I am looking into moving kf5 to saucy+trusty and drop raring
<cer> hi there .... I think I found a bug in the kubuntu / ubuntu kernel but I need to have a chat to confirm before logging.
<yofel> apachelogger: can you upload qt5 for trusty? It's repeatedly failing for me.
<yofel> as for raring, I usually keep that running for a month after release and then disable it. ~a week later I purge the packages
<cer> anyway, there seems to be some problem with setting the frequency of some Core 2 Xtreme CPUs .... 
<cer> so I recompiled the kernel without intel_pstate support and everything else as module using the classic debian system
<cer> and modprobing each module one by one and then debugging .... it turns out that p4_clockmod is loading, but return wrong frequency reading (as it should) and recommends acpi-cpufreq
<cer> but acpi-cpufreq does nto actaully load, because one of the checks says that the CPU is not supported (which is incorrect). I think the bug may be in the acpi-cpufreq module.
<shadeslayer> cer: #ubuntu-kernel might be a better place?
<cer> shadeslayer: thanks!
<Quintasan> So ahoneybun made it?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> who wants an account on the new Kubuntu Gossip blog?
<Riddell> would be cool to have lots of kubuntu members with access to just post any interesting stuff they find from the internet
<Riddell> http://gossip.kubuntu.org/wordpress/
<jussi> gossip.... :/
<Riddell> you didn't come up with any better name :)
<jussi> I mustve missed the discussion :/
<jussi> at least we should have come up with something "hip" like "The Wrap" thewrap.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> there's still time to change it if you want
<jussi> I would much prefer something like that, give me 15 mins to think about it
<jussi> We are aiming for an OMGubuntu type site? 
<jussi> Kubuntu Wire wire.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> jussi: yeah I think that's the idea
<jussi> (just throwing what comes into my head here, see if something resonates)
<Riddell> actually it's starbuck1 you'd need to persuade, he set it up with theme and all
<jussi> Kubuntu Fire fire.kubuntu.org
<yofel> Riddell: what needs to be done to actually add aaron to the members? Add him to the LP team and send welcome mail to ML?
<jussi> starbuck1: ping
<jussi> yofel: pretty much, remember to CC mark and the CC
<yofel> ack
<jussi> Kubuntu Tingles tingles.kubuntu.irg :D :D
<jussi> org
<jussi> The Wrap and  Kubuntu wire are my favourites so far
<jussi> starbuck1: ping me if you think any of this is remotely sane :D
<Riddell> jussi: anyway are you interested in having an account?
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, if it isnt called gossip
<jussi> oh come on peoples, still 4 shirts left... one more and I dont have to ask Riddell for any money!
<apachelogger> Riddell: gossip vs. planet?
<genii> jussi: How much are the hoodies?
<apachelogger> as usual I am confused :P
<jussi> genii: I dunno, havent done the research yet. (and we need to sell all the polo's first)
<genii> Hm.
<jussi> genii: I cant imagine them being crazy expensive, but they will be more than the polo's
<Riddell> jussi: with all these demands must be careful not to get too many options, last thing we want is stock which doesn't sell
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you confused by?
<Riddell> good welcome message yofel 
<yofel> I took some inspiration from the past :P
<jussi> Riddell: yes, hence one thing at a time, when it is sold out, then we get somethign different
<jussi> then, by the time we get back to polo's, the people that bought them last time will need new ones
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is the mission of gossip?
<jussi> apachelogger: to gossip... duh!!! :P
<apachelogger> but gossip happens on the socialweb....
<Riddell> apachelogger: to post any news about kubuntu, I'm thinking just repost most stuff that comes in from google news alerts on kubuntu
<apachelogger> sounds like a hassle, but ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: that should be written down somewhere
<genii> jussi: Don't know if you got my pm ... but I could take a polo then if I can pay by Visa or else wire by Western Union. But needs to include the shipping to Toronto
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's an experiment
<apachelogger> ultimately on gossip.k :P
<apachelogger> cuz you go there and ubuntu foo comes up, kinda confusing I must say :P
<jussi> genii: visa works, link is in the topic, go order! :D
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | Mumble Call http://doodle.com/hapst5krwg6pp6gd
<genii> Ooooh. /topic here rarely changes so I don't always bother looking at it!
<yofel> topicdiff?
<genii> jussi: I will place the order Thursday ( payday! )
<shadeslayer> jussi: so the warning regarding the old protocol version is just a warning
<shadeslayer> it'll still work
<jussi> genii: no probs. I worry though that your size wont be there anymore... 
<genii> There are still 3 Small :)
<jussi> genii: only s and m left
<jussi> ok, so you are a small. great!
<jussi> :D
<jussi> (and yes, I meant the pun,..=)
<apachelogger> IMO topics should only ever have one thing btw
<shadeslayer> not everyone needs to know how much wine you drink ....
<apachelogger> of course all of freenode disagrees with me on that, but disagreeing with apachelogger tends to proof that apachelogger is right
<apachelogger> because no one ever reads channel topics
<apachelogger> why is that... because they are abused as peristent codification
<apachelogger> like in this fine channel here we have the trello url, while probably useful that is not changing or moving around, so I saw it once I don't need to see it again
<apachelogger> and since most of the topic is seen most of the topic becomes irrelevant which is why people don't read topics
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> upate notification
<apachelogger> wants to do do-release-upgrade
<Riddell> ooh KDE Telepathy 0.7.0 Released
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy getting onto that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already done
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<shadeslayer> waiting for ktp-text-ui to finish
<shadeslayer> then I'll upload to trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OTOH if you could review libkpeople packaging, that'd be awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you rock
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does telepathy use kpeople now?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can the cron job that runs for KDE SC also parse other package build logs?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this one? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<shadeslayer> well, the SC one, but can that one tell you if there are missing files?
 * shadeslayer uploads tp-logger-qt
<Riddell> this one? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.2_saucy.html
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> can we run that for other packages?
<Riddell> that one uses lp:~kubuntu-packagers/%2Bjunk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> and it takes packages from kubuntu-ppa
<Riddell> so yeah it could be adapted for other packages but probably best as a separate setup
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa or kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> or we add list-missing functionality to the script from debfx
<yofel> shadeslayer: the list missing functionality of the script depends on the list-missing output in dhmk
<Riddell> that's probably doable, it would need to download the build logs and parse it, and it only works with builds that use pkg-kde-tools but that should be most of what we care about
<yofel> other than that, there's not really a hard requirement on the parsed packages. I think it filters by version
<shadeslayer> yofel: well I want to parse output of dh_install --list-missing
<shadeslayer> so that we can pick up not installed files for packages not using pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> well how would you make them run dh_install --list-missing then?
<shadeslayer> like I don't think the ktp packages use pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's run by the buildd and the output is in the logs?
<debfx> s/--list-missing/--fail-missing/ and you're done ;)
<kubotu> debfx: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> debfx: nah, sometimes it uselessly fails, or like in the case of digikam where we actually don't want to install files with dubious copyrights
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it's already there then that's half the problem solved
<shadeslayer> it is for some packages
<shadeslayer> others, dunno
<shadeslayer> and you get to see messages like : dh_install: usr/lib/libktpcommoninternalsprivate.so.0.6.3 exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere : in the log which seem parsable
<debfx> iirc the script already supports --list-missing
<debfx> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/21
<shadeslayer> is that for http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no kubuntu-buildstatus doesn't parse logs at all I think
<shadeslayer> aha, so lets add the functionality there?
<Riddell> go for it :)
<soee> can someone remind me why PSD files preview is gone ?
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> it appears incoming bugs are slowing down \o/
<apachelogger> more time for stuff, weeh
<shadeslayer> clerarly people getting pissed off and not using our product :(
<Riddell> eh? or people not finding bugs
<apachelogger> plenty of bugs in muon, most of them land upstream though
<shadeslayer> ^^
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Perhaps Saucy just works ;)
<shadeslayer> if only
<shadeslayer> like apachelogger said, plenty of bugs in muon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what generates http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually discover and muon work just fine, only -installer and -updater have problems
<apachelogger> and as I said some weeks ago IMO it shouldn't be using -updater anyway as it seems more sensible to have an integrated experience from discover
<apachelogger> plus discover can update, so...
<debfx> shadeslayer: why do you want list-missing functionality in the archive buildstatus? that's something that can be checked before uploading ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lp:~kubuntu-members/%2Bjunk/qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> debfx: just to make sure?
<shadeslayer> humans are unreliable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to be under ~jr/qa.kubuntu.co.uk on docs.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and output to /var/www/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/
<debfx> then you need an override mechanism that someone maintains
<debfx> otherwise you'll end up with lots of orange on the page with packages that don't install files on purpose
<shadeslayer> hm, true
<shadeslayer> anyway, something to work on
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should libkpeople1-dbg depend on kdelibs5-dbg ?
<Riddell> (I'm honestly not sure)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: otherwise good to upload
<shadeslayer> Riddell: d_ed says doesn't need to, but you'll get better backtraces if you do that
<shadeslayer> Could make it a suggests I suppose
<Riddell> recommends would be more useful
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, still working on bug 1245593
<ubottu> bug 1245593 in owncloud (Ubuntu Saucy) "Backport updates to 5.0.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245593
<shadeslayer> it's just that kdelibs5-dbg is so large and apt installs recommends by default ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: note that we will want to update libkpeople for post LTS updates
<Riddell> libkpeople1-dbg is not installed by default, I'd think if you installed libkpeople1-dbg you'd want kdelibs debug too
<shadeslayer> since people are likely to hit bugs
<shadeslayer> I suppose ...
<Riddell> this can't be a new question
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<shadeslayer> 0.o I thought I fixed that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what version do you have?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 0.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155298103/libkpeople_0.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2_0.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa3.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/libkpeople_0.1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa3.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you upload it if everything is good?
<Riddell> E: libkpeople1: description-synopsis-is-duplicated
<Riddell> clearly an error :)
<shadeslayer> again, should be fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> " Library providing metacontacts infrastructure based on Nepomuk
<shadeslayer>  .
<shadeslayer>  This library allows you to read meta data and initiate
<shadeslayer>  various actions for a contact.
<shadeslayer> "
<shadeslayer> different from the one line thing
<shadeslayer> s/thing/description/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "different from the one line description"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ktp uploaded, waiting on kpeople approval
<shadeslayer> Riddell: otoh vHanda says that soprano-dbg and nepomuk-dbg should also be added to libkpeople-dbg recommends
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well you can add them if you think appropriate :)
<shadeslayer> I can't upload the source :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sorry libkpeople rejected
<Riddell> harsh these archive admins
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> did they say why ? :P
<shadeslayer> or just grumbly
<Riddell> cmake/ not included in copyright
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you fixing that?
<shadeslayer> or should I?
<shadeslayer> but then I don't have your changes for debian/control
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I didn't make any changes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go ahead
<Riddell> (if I did it I couldn't do the New review)
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p0f1a219a
<shadeslayer> review plz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kpeople/libkpeople_0.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you could also tell upstream to fix the location of cmake/modules/COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<Riddell> uploaded!
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> will do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<shadeslayer> yay
<Riddell> cor lots of people interested in the kickoff meeting http://doodle.com/hapst5krwg6pp6gd
<Riddell> but no ideal time
<Riddell> wed 8pm and mon 8pm about the best ones
<Riddell> but no shadeslayer at either :(
<shadeslayer> are you sure
<Riddell> and we'd have to pick between ScottK and ahoney
<Riddell> and no smartboy alas, past his bedtime I guess
<Riddell> no apachelogger?
<Riddell> yofel: is your mumble still running?
<Riddell> or is that too faffy?
<yofel> the one I quickly set up last time should still be running, I didn't touch it
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> I don't know who Radu Crisan is but he can't make any time!
<Riddell> let's say tomorrow at 8pm then and we can have another one if we need it on monday
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | Mumble Call Wed 20:00UTC on mumble yofel-vz.dyndns.org
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> 20:00 UTC totally doesn't work for me if I want to keep a sane work schedule
<genii> Meh, the Ubuntu polo shirts   £15.99   and the Kubuntu polo shirts are   £25.00    .. but I'd rather the   £9.00 goes to you guys anyhow.
<shadeslayer> genii: probably because the ubuntu ones are mass produced
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libktpcommoninternalsprivate6 in bin new
<genii> shadeslayer: Yes, good point. I notice they have all the Kubuntu stuff now in the "Sale Item" Section now too :-/
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1200523] Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200523 (by karaluh)
<apol> hi, I just installed a kubuntu iso on a virtualbox and every time I install something I get that the sources are not authenticated
<apol> even for gcc and such basic stuff
<apol> is that normal?
<debfx> certainly not
<ahoneybun> anyone testing mumble right now>
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell 
<jussi> genii: do the ubuntu ones include postage?
<ahoneybun> yofel, I wanted to see if mumble was working for me
<yofel> ahoneybun: give me a sec
<ahoneybun> ok
<yofel> I also want to see if the server is working right, last time that wasn't really the case
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> ahoneybun: please connect to kyofel.dyndns.org
<ahoneybun> ok
<yofel> meh, I'll send a mail to use that host 
<yofel> and I'll kill the other murmurd instance
<yofel> that's just broken
<genii> jussi: I can't tell. I get all the way to "Check Out" and it doesn't ask me yet where to ship and the price up until then is the same.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> this will get overwritten by the sync I believe
 * Quintasan is sick
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ???
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we can sync once Debian is up-to-date
<shadeslayer> till then I'd like Saucy and Trusty packages
<shadeslayer> I am already collaborating with detrout
<shadeslayer> so that we can eliminate delta
 * shadeslayer goes back to not IRC'ing
<m_tadeu> hi...I want to use secrets (login info) so I need to use gnome keyring as well as kwallet....is there an integration of both libraries
<m_tadeu> ?
<Riddell> m_tadeu: secrets?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<m_tadeu> Riddell: login info, like passwords...I've been searching and now I found this ksecretservice....does anyone know the status of that?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-30
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ScottK> I may be able to make it anyway.
<ScottK> Sched change.
<cortexA9> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> ahoneybun: you can now go ask in #ubuntu-irc for an ubuntu cloak ;=) (if you want one)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: zing
<Quintasan> jussi: \o
<jussi> Quintasan: heya
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: morning
<Quintasan> Ah, there you are
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where are you collaborating with detrout?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: packaging and stuff for ktp?
<Quintasan> Y
<Quintasan> I'm sick, laying in bed. Thought I could be more productive.
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> I still have no freaking idea how to use gbp
<shadeslayer> today is not going to be a productive day, too many things to do apart from work :/
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1246214] kde-window-manager (4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1): missing dependency @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246214 (by aanno)
<Quintasan> jsahd;lkjsahoi;
<Quintasan> holy shit how is this supposed to wrok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you into git-buildpackage?
 * valorie passes some hot tea to Quintasan
<valorie> feel better soon
<Quintasan> Thanks
<Riddelll> morning friends
<valorie> oooo, Riddelll is wagging an extra L today
<valorie> dang, I need to go to bed.....
<Quintasan> \o Riddelll
<valorie> this day was too short!
<lordievader> Whoo, is today special that it deserves an extra 'l'?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not really :S
<Quintasan> I must be doing something wrong
<Quintasan> trying to do git-import-orig
<Quintasan> it fails to work and whines about conflicts
<Riddell> just means I got disconnected from freenode at some point :)
<lordievader> ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I attend whenever the rest of the world has time :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: very good of you, 2000UTC tonight it is
<valorie> oh my, I don't think I'll be around
<valorie> oh well, I'll listen to the recording if I'm not
<valorie> haven't had a chance to test mumble this release yet anyway
<valorie> niters all
<apachelogger> shortterm ftw :P
<apachelogger> now everyone will have a not working mumble setup
<apachelogger> no clue what to do with bug 1232156
<ubottu> bug 1232156 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "oxygen-gtk3 does not work out of box on kubuntu 13.10 beta2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232156
<Quintasan> eh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1198509] kscreenlocker_greet does not focus w/ 2 monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198509 (by Brad Huntting)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please send a mail to the list about mumble 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: eh is not a bug status
<yofel> apachelogger: he and me already sent mails ^^
<apachelogger> where? :O
<yofel> -devel o.O?
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> since yesterday evening I got some 200 mails :O
<apachelogger> didn't see the meeting mail because it was on the third page
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: so, where is sauce for ktp 0.7.0 packaging?
<shadeslayer> lunchpad
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not in bzr
<Riddell> apachelogger: saying what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind, I just didn't see the mail xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: So we have 0.7.0 in Ubuntu and 0.6.2 in Debian?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and 0.7.0 in git experimental
<shadeslayer> in debian
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> I don't know how this works
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I don't see 0.7.0 anywhere in the packaging branch on alioth
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkpeople.git
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/kde-telepathy/ktp-call-ui.git;a=commit;h=62e178d2d3a81b3b6d1ad3a4209f46c49834408d
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/kde-telepathy/ktp-text-ui.git;a=commit;h=3ad00d1aac44ec1f13ac9e97e2ed46fb9cdc97e9
<Quintasan> That's 0.6.80
<shadeslayer> detrout is updating it
<Quintasan> looks like I have to wait for her to show up
<Quintasan> I'm not really good with this gbp mumbojumbo
<shadeslayer> I hear apachelogger is good at it
<apachelogger> hm?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git buildpackage
<apachelogger> not really, read the manual
<Quintasan> No, this is getting retarded
<shadeslayer> runninh debuild on firefox is always fun
<Quintasan> I'm trying to import new upstream version into the repository using git-import-orig and it whines and throws merge conflicts at me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you have to import into the upstream branch :P
<apachelogger> not the debian derivate
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dude, read the manual
<Quintasan> it apparently does that automatically unless told otherwise
<Quintasan>               The branch in the Git repository the upstream sources are put onto. Default is upstream.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: guess you'll have to merge then :P
<apachelogger> or you could simply import it yourself
<apachelogger> rm -rf * && tar -xf && git add * && git commit -a
<apachelogger> no clue hwy import-orig would not do that anyway and instead wants to merge
<apachelogger> a bit weird because really you are not going to merge perstine upstreamv1 with prestine upstreamv2 but simply accept v2 as the new thing and discard any merge conflicts that may occur
<apachelogger> i.e. what happens when you wipe the working tree and import a new source by means of copy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so, I ran git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u 0.7.0 --debian-branch=master --upstream-branch=upstream -v ../ktp-common-internals-0.7.0.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> it tries to merge upstream to master
<Quintasan> it imported the code into upstream branch just fine, it fails to merge it for some reson though.
<Quintasan> this is weird
<apachelogger> I don't even need to read the manual to know that this is expected behavior here :P
<apachelogger> there is no reason why that tool would need to know the debian branch to import the prestine tar
<apachelogger> so clearly it is using it to then try an automerge of upstream to debian
<Riddell> "Subject: Your membership in ubuntu-irc-members is about to expire"  do I care?
<Riddell> "This team is used for votes in the Ubuntu IRC Community. This includes the election of Ubuntu IRC Council Members."
<Riddell> hmm ok
<Riddell> how can I see all the bugs on rekonq in bugs.kde.org ?
<Riddell> this form says the words field can't be empty https://bugs.kde.org/query.cgi
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?list_id=779155&query_format=advanced&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&product=rekonq
<apachelogger> Riddell: on the page you linked you just need to select rekonq and click search :P
<Riddell> on simple search page I get "The Words field cannot be empty. You have to enter at least one word in your search criteria."
<apachelogger> Riddell: need advanced
<apachelogger> simple search is "Find a specific bug by entering words that describe it. KDE Bugtracking System will search bug descriptions and comments for those words and return a list of matching bugs sorted by relevance."
<Riddell> hmm, I prefer launchpad
<Riddell> I don't suppose anyone is able to set this up? http://ec2-50-16-165-6.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/index.php
<Riddell> I've spent ages getting that package installable on raring but now it doesn't do anything when you set it up
<Riddell> this makes me grumpy
<jussi> Riddell: tsimpson might be able to, we have owncloud working on ubottu.com thanks to him
<Riddell> ScottK: oh well I give up on bug 1245593 please just review the saucy package
<ubottu> bug 1245593 in owncloud (Ubuntu Raring) "Backport updates to 5.0.12" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245593
<tsimpson> I edited config/config.php (and we use sqlite3 DB rather than mysql)
<Riddell> tsimpson: why did you need to edit config/config.php ?
<tsimpson> Riddell: it was the easiest way to set it up
<tsimpson> we had an older install there, so I just copied a couple of config values over and it worked
<tsimpson> Riddell: what's failing for you?
<tsimpson> afaik you just enter the root users details for mysql and it should auto-configure
<Riddell> tsimpson: my raring backport package is failing to let me create an admin account
<Riddell> yes, it'll be a fault in the packaging
 * Riddell gets lunch
<tsimpson> someone... wanted the latest and greatest beta release, so I didn't even bother with the packages
 * jussi coughs
 * jussi hands tsimpson cupcakes
<tsimpson> ooh cupcakes!
 * shadeslayer increases PPA queue's by 6 hours for 4 builders
<shadeslayer> Just uploaded FF :>
<Riddell> firefox?
<shadeslayer> yes, with KDE patchery
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/firefox/+packages
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Riddell: Hey there. (:
<Riddell> those left hand smileys always confuse me, I read them as sad smileys then realise they're left handed
<littlegirl> Oh, sorry, been doing them for years, so it's probably too late to untrain myself. (:
<Riddell> ☺
<littlegirl> Oh, so totally cool. (:
 * littlegirl steals ☺ from Riddell.
<littlegirl> I also notice some of the developers doing \o/.
<littlegirl> I tried to test Mumble yesterday, but nobody was on. ): <--- that's my sad smiley
<lordievader> Hehe, that one is even more confusing ;)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<littlegirl> ☹
<littlegirl> Better? (:
<lordievader> \o/
<littlegirl> So, did I do my time conversions correctly? Is the meeting in 4.75 hours? I'm assuming 4pm Eastern time, and we all know that the New York time zone is the most important one on earth, so UTC shouldn't even be used. (:
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> everyone should just use UTC, that would make life so much simpler
<littlegirl> That's true, and that would solve it nicely. This conversion thing is awful. ☹
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok if I SRU your libnm-qt, plasma-nm and cyphermox's nm update to saucy?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the decision wrt plasma-nm renaming
<Riddell> hmm good question
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did you do in trusty?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I did not rename
<shadeslayer> since we want the new name in trusty
<shadeslayer> but shipped a update file
<Riddell> meaning upstream renamed and our package followed?
<shadeslayer> in kubuntu-desktop-settings
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, the sru could do the same but having it in kubuntu-desktop-settings would be problematic if you only installed plasma-nm and not kubuntu-desktop-settings for whatever reason
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'd prefer to ship the update in plasma-nm , but you recommended that we ship it in kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> can be easily changed though
<cyphermox> Riddell: what NM update?
<Riddell> cyphermox: to 0.9.8.4
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> if you feel it's good for a SRU, I won't stop you
<cyphermox> just be aware that there is minimal new feature in there
<cyphermox> I was hopeing to figure out exactly what commit to SRU once I knew what the problem was again
<cyphermox> I also heard 0.9.8.4 was having trouble with dnsmasq, which is what is blocking it in proposed via autopkgtest so far, but I think it's just a broken test environment
<ScottK> cyphermox: On saucy, tethering via my phone is no longer working.  Any idea if that's NM related or related to the new plasma-nm/
<cyphermox> ScottK: not without more info... is that wireless (bluetooth?) or wired tethering?
<cyphermox> then I'd like to look at /var/log/syslog...
<cyphermox> ScottK: can you file a bug I'll look at it now
<cyphermox> brb, running out of battery.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> cyphermox: Bug #1244775 might be relevant.  I'll investigate.
<ubottu> bug 1244775 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "huawei E1962 dongle to be plugged twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244775
<cyphermox> ah, no, I don't think it's the same thing
<cyphermox> unless your phone needs to be modeswitched, that is
<ScottK> Would I know?
<ScottK> It's a Galaxy S3.
<ScottK> I'll file another bug then.
<ScottK> cyphermox: I filed Bug #1246389 
<ubottu> bug 1246389 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "Unable to tether via Verizon/Samsung Galaxy S3 since upgrade to Saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246389
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> ScottK: so, wired tethering, correct?
<ScottK> cyphermox: Yes.  Via USB.
<cyphermox> alright
<ScottK> Riddell: owncloud/saucy done.
<Riddell> yay
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Upgrading kdeconnect-kde in trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you look at the processor bug thingy in libsolid?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah it's in -proposed I think
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1234887  bug 1246367  bug 1246382  for your consideration
<ubottu> bug 1234887 in network-manager (Ubuntu Saucy) "[FFE] Update NetworkManager to 0.9.8.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234887
<ubottu> bug 1246367 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.0.1 to saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246367
<ubottu> bug 1246382 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.3.1 to saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246382
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1245542
<ubottu> bug 1245542 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "Solid can not read processor information" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245542
<ScottK> Riddell: I asked infinity to look at NM.  All look at the others once he decides on that.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks, althought the other two aren't reliant upon the nm update
<ScottK> Right, but if we're going to do them, it make sense (kind of) do test them as a set.
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need a SRU for kde-connect
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok, are you able to verify?
<shadeslayer> yep, can verify
<shadeslayer> also jussi
<Riddell> "Rejected by Adam Conrad: network-manager does not have an MRE, and this is far too extensive for an SRU"
<Riddell> cyphermox: oh well there goes that idea
<Riddell> Quintasan: how's the new version doing?
<Quintasan> I did not manage to test anything yet as I'm still getting the "This device is using an old version of the protocol"
<Quintasan> Gotta reboot I guess.
<Riddell> ScottK: uh oh, do we not reconcile?
<ScottK> That's why I asked him.
<ScottK> Since we don't need the new one, we're still good.
<cyphermox> Riddell: I asked before, could you just let me know what the problem is with plasma and if I can't find the right commit I'll write a patch
<Riddell> cyphermox: the trouble is I'm not too sure, it's a bunch of small bugs which upstream has some of which might be caused by nm, some by libnm-qt and some by plasma-nm
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> in that case wouldn't it be better to SRU all those except NM, and then ship NM when the actual NM bug can be properly identified?
<Riddell> cyphermox: you may well be right
<cyphermox> ScottK: fixing your bug today might prove challenging, but next week I should be able to acquire a Galaxy S3
<ScottK> cyphermox: Totally cool.  Thanks.
<cyphermox> in the meantime, could you attach /var/log/syslog to the bug, maybe there's some clues there
<cyphermox> ScottK: you seem like someone who potentially would have your own local mirror... do you?
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: can strigi be demoted to universe?
<ScottK> cyphermox: No.
<cyphermox> alright. :/
<ScottK> xnox: Kubuntu has nothing to do with what's in Main.
<Riddell> xnox: I'm not sure, what's keeping it in main and why do you care?
<ScottK> He's trying to demote libav to Universe.
<ScottK> Which we do kind of care about since that affects vlc and ffmpegthumbs.
<ScottK> (given the 'stellar' security record of both ffmpeg and libav)
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: right in main kde4libs (build-depends) and libkio5 (depends)
 * xnox smells a rabbit hole
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, uploading kdeconnect-kde to trusty
<Riddell> Quintasan: does it fix the problem?
<Riddell> win 14
<Riddell> tsk
<Quintasan> Riddell: "old protocol" problem? it does
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> Quintasan: what can you do with it?
<Quintasan> Well, basically you get notifications from your phone
<Riddell> so text arrives on phone and it pops up on your plasma desktop?
<Quintasan> It has nifty functionality like MPRIS support - meaning you can remote control amarok and whatever implements MPRIS
<Quintasan> also, if you have anything playing (music, video) and someone calls you it automagically pauses the playback
<Quintasan> and resumes once you finish the call
<Riddell> nice
<Quintasan> as for text messages -> 0.3 did send a notification but it was an empty notification
<Quintasan> Not sure how does it work in 0.4
<Riddell> controvertial stuff from agateau, he doesn't object to CLA! http://agateau.com/2013/10/29/my-stance-on-cla/
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uploaded to trusty
<Quintasan> Do we want a backport in PPA?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well an SRU if it's completely broken
<Quintasan> Riddell: The problem does not come from the kdeconnect-kde itself
<Quintasan> The Android application got updated to use the new protocol
<ScottK> That's SRUable.
<ScottK> (if it's broken due to the protocol update)
<Riddell> and kdeconnect-kde fixes it,so SRU it
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, technically it works, you just need older version of the Android application :P
 * Quintasan stops whining and files SRU
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: your letter is so freaking long
<shadeslayer> s/letter/email/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "tsimpson: your email is so freaking long"
<tsimpson> yes, it is
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: bug #1246433
<ubottu> bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4 to saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246433
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: I could have stretched it out (even) more, but I wasn't that crule
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: I read the first few paragraphs, but I am losing interest after each word because it's so long, but as someone who has IRC op's, this looks important
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: it's something that's been bugging me for years
<yofel> what mail?
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you upload to saucy-proposed?
<Quintasan> yofel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2013-October/001619.html
<yofel> thx
<Quintasan> Riddell: No, I'm actually not sure what the version should be
<Quintasan> 0.4-0ubuntu1.1?
<Riddell> I've been using ~saucy1
<Riddell> you could also use ~ubuntu13.10.1
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uploaded
<Riddell> awooga, thanks Quintasan 
<Quintasan> So, waiting for approval
<cer> hi everybody. Is the kubuntu kernel identical to the stock ubuntu kernle?
<ScottK> cer: Yes.
<cer> ScottK: thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please sanity review the kdeconnect-kde SRU waiting for approval: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/155422626/kdeconnect-kde_0.3-0ubuntu1_0.4-0ubuntu1~saucy1.diff.gz - my head swims.
<cer> ScottK: second (and last) question .... is there a way to easuly set up a separate environment into which download the headers pacakges to compile / re compile specific packages? something like pbuilder, but easier to set up, and up to date.
<Quintasan> cer: I'm pretty much sure pbuilder is the thing you want
<cer> ScottK: pbuilder seems to haev gone "out of production" so to speak.
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> There is also sbuild and cowbuilder.
<Quintasan> You can also just create a chroot using debootstrap
 * ScottK uses pbuilder with the pbuilder-dist wrapper (ubuntu-dev-tools) and it's super easy/works fine.
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist $release create/build/etc
<cer> Thanks Quintasan / ScottK.
<Quintasan> If I knew how to make sbuild cache the contents I'd use it
<cer> ScottK: would it still keep the dependecies separate from the main system?
<ScottK> Yes
<cer> ScottK: is pulling in a few packages the pbuilder-dist .... 
<ScottK> They'll just be in the package cache.  They are only installed in the chroot, not the main system.
<cer> ScottK: sorry, I meant installing ubuntu-dev-tools is pulling quite a few packages in ....
<cer> ScottK: including debian-keyring
<ScottK> Sure, there's lots of good stuff in there.
<cer> ScottK: I hope so, it is 47 Mb
<cer> ScottK: there must be enough stuff to run google in it.
<cer> ;)
<ahoneybun> hey littlegirl lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you today?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, good just trying to write notes for the trusty meeting later
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Anything interesting?
<Quintasan> Meeting is in 2 hours?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Grats on membership.
<ahoneybun> 1 to me
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, thanks :)
<ahoneybun> 4pm in ETC
<ahoneybun> I think 20:00 UTC?
<lordievader> That's what I read.
<Quintasan> So one hour
<ahoneybun> Quintasan, yea
 * Quintasan is UTC+2
<lordievader> Here it is UTC+1 since a few days.
<Quintasan> Oh, yeah
<Quintasan> UTC+1 now too
<Quintasan> I forgot about that
<ahoneybun> lordievader, about moving to a different wiki, if we do what would it give us and about needing members with tech knowledge for the the docs
<ahoneybun> lordievader, want me to move the notes to google docs and we can share notes>
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I'm not really sure what you are asking. Do you mean you want to attract members with web knowledge?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, mostly with partition knowledge
<ahoneybun> for the installation page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What level should that be? Else I could write something.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that seems like a good ideea
<ahoneybun> lordievader, well there are many  different ways you could partition your hdd or sdd
<ahoneybun> and we are trying to take into account all we can
<ovidiu-florin> we have something like that on the kubuntu Romania Site
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, you do?
<ovidiu-florin> it's not published yet because to the screenshots need to be changed
<ahoneybun> of course
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Perhaps that could be included in the documentation once we workout how we are going to do localization?
<ovidiu-florin> but it's public on the author's blog
<ovidiu-florin> here: http://tutorialekubuntu.blogspot.ro/2013/10/instalarea-sistemului-de-operare.html
<ovidiu-florin> it's a little twisted
<ovidiu-florin> but it covers that topic
<ovidiu-florin> the author did the partitioning from the live cd instead of the installer
<ahoneybun> lordievader, I shared a link to the on Google+ to you and the others in the Kubuntu Docs team
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, it seems he did the live cd and the installer
<ahoneybun> other then I can't read it I think it is exactly what we need
<ovidiu-florin> on the installer he just chose the partitions
<ahoneybun> covers resizing, dealing with dual booting
<ovidiu-florin> it is meant for windows users that want to dualboot
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Just so you know I wont be attenting the mumble meeting.
<ahoneybun> lordievader, ok I just wanted to know if you wanted me to bring anything up
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You need to mention what you want from the people for the partitioning pages, and perhaps have an idea on how to reach those people.
<ahoneybun> lordievader, I'm just trying to get what ideas and thoughts everyone has to improve what we have
<ahoneybun> but you are right
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I know, but most times it is usefull to have a starting idea that people can discuss. Starting is the most difficult part ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader, yep
<ovidiu-florin> I have a question about the kubuntu wiki: Why is it a syncronised version of the Ubuntu one? I mean if I change something on the Kubuntu wiki, it's reflected in the Ubuntu wiki.
<ovidiu-florin> an those things are kubuntu specific
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it is the ubuntu wiki
<yofel> just with a different default theme if you use our DNS
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, so you could translate that for us to use once we get permission from the author?
<ahoneybun> use the knowledge of it anyway
<ovidiu-florin> my opinion is that it coud use some tweeking
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, just to get some ideas
<ovidiu-florin> sure I'll translate
<ovidiu-florin> I missed a comma over there 
<cer> thanks a lot ScottK/ Quintasan haev nice evening!
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cEPmSs2kwR-cKHh1erIOMWwxqXrEOQudxUvHZ7l55yE/edit
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cEPmSs2kwR-cKHh1erIOMWwxqXrEOQudxUvHZ7l55yE/edit?usp=sharing
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping meeting?
<Riddell> txwikinger, Quintasan: meeting?
<Riddell> allee: meeting?
<allee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> allee: are you coming? (you answered the doodle poll)
<Riddell> it's on mumble
<yofel> shadeslayer: still awake?
<shadeslayer> yes
 * shadeslayer will listen in
<allee> Riddell: I'm already in mumble as allee ;-)
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> we're going out :S
<allee> first time mumble user
<apachelogger> just got home, will be there in a bit
<shadeslayer> cannot attend, though here's what I want to say
<shadeslayer> * Working on new driver manager
<shadeslayer> * Hacking on libqapt to tie into plasma to show cache update progress and installation progress
<shadeslayer> * Working with apol to get muon fixed
<shadeslayer> ( He posted some patches on the bugs I forwarded him, need to test them out )
<Riddell> allee: oh aye :)
<apachelogger> getting a drink real quick
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell http://i.imgur.com/67QGOE6.png > driver manager screenshot 
<shadeslayer> code in lp:~rohangarg/+junk/driver-manager-kde
<shadeslayer> feel free to hack
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyone taking notes?
 * shadeslayer out
<apachelogger> don't tell anyone but I am not listening right now :P
<mamarley> Psst, people!  apachelogger isn't listening right now!
<apachelogger> ey!
<Riddell> apachelogger: just making trello cards as needed
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> done
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Mumble Call Wed 20:00UTC on mumble yofel-vz.dyndns.org
<apachelogger> yofel broke the serva
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Mumble Call Wed 20:00UTC on mumble kyofel.dyndns.org
<littlegirl> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to littlegirl.
<littlegirl> I had no idea we could do that. (:
 * genii makes his own coffee, and slides it down the bar to himself.
<littlegirl> LOL
 * mamarley doesn't drink coffee.
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: have you tried turning it off and on again? :P
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> afk real quick
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> I think kde will choose KDM
<yofel> wasn't it decided that that's un-portable to wayland?
<ovidiu-florin> so wayland will come only with KDE5, right?
<yofel> right, kubuntu >= 14.10
<ovidiu-florin> dang.. I was really hoping for a wayland LTS :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: 14.04 should be KDE SC 4.12.4 release
<apachelogger> Riddell: final freeze Apr 10, .4 is Apr 1
<yofel> agreed, that might only leave one week after release to fix bugs in .5, but 4.13 will likely be too late
<apachelogger> yofel: 4.13 will be june/july
<apachelogger> also LTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<apachelogger> why are we talking about the wiki?
<apachelogger> Riddell: releases are deadlines
<apachelogger> afk
<littlegirl> ahoneybun, can you do items 2a and 2b?
<littlegirl> I can't remember what was said on that. (:
<ahoneybun> ok
<littlegirl> LOL, that's one way to deal with them. (:
<ahoneybun> well ovidiu-florin  dealt with them both 
<littlegirl> So is that Google doc done, or would you like anything else added to it, or changed on it?
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, its done I believe
<littlegirl> I did the stacked layout like that so you could copy and paste it into an email for the mailing list if you want. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Cool. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: http://wikkii.net/ might be an option for MediaWiki hosting. I haven't checked it out thoroughly, though.
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I spoke too soon. It's ad-supported. ☹
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: This, however, looks really promising: http://wu.ourproject.org/moin/FrontPage
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Here
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Here's the Wikipedia page on OurProject: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ourproject.org
<littlegirl> It sounds to me like  a perfect place to host a wiki, and from a quick look at the FAQ, you can supply your own wiki software if you don't like theirs (no idea which kind they use).
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, I see
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'm not sure if it's legitimate, but it looks like it's been around for a while, and its focus is on freedom and learning, which sounds perfect. Also, even if you don't use it for the wiki, it could be a good place to host any other kind of documents. (:
<ahoneybun> yea
<littlegirl> Oh, it looks like they use MoinMoin. But the FAQ did say you can use what you like, so if you feel strongly about MediaWiki, they'd let you use it. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Here's what Norton has to say about it: https://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=http%3A%2F%2Fourproject.org%2F
<shadeslayer> yofel: meeting minutes?
<shadeslayer> or anyone who attended ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-31
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I ran OurProject through urlvoid to test it on various malware checking and blacklist checking sites and it comes up clean. Here's the report: http://www.urlvoid.com/scan/ourproject.org/
 * littlegirl is off to feed and will be back later. (:
<shadeslayer> hmm, so all was discussed was documentation?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, not by choice just was not much developers Riddell said
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I believe he said that
<shadeslayer> -> only available from 8 AM UTC to 5 PM UTC <- I'd like to keep a sane work schedule :P
 * ahoneybun wonders how to get his @kubuntu.org email alias
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: its lpusername@kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> which points to your address on Launchpad
<shadeslayer> ( the primary email address on launchpad )
<ahoneybun> I tried that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> nope does not work
<ahoneybun> now it worked
<rohan> i am not able to connect to WPA2-TLS in kubuntu 13.10. is that a known bug? 
<apachelogger> rohan: no
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2a00:1860:1:2::101). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2a00:1860:1:2::101 80]
<apachelogger> now why it try to use ipv6
<shadeslayer> sigh, someone is still building kopete git for 12.10 -.-
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah was a lot of docs chat
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the main topic we didn't cover was merges
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also I'd like to chat about logind and systemd and whatnot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was a discussion about plasma startup in #plasma minutes ago
<shadeslayer> you might want to read up
<Riddell> hmm I wasn't on channel
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335052/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mostly it seems like KDE is going to go the systemd way
<shadeslayer> but maybe we can generate upstart files by parsing systemd files / whatever
<Riddell> wibble
<shadeslayer> but even then, certain features might not be available, might be fiddly
 * shadeslayer is not well versed on init systems currently to comment on this
<shadeslayer> so if someone who is better at this wants to bring it up, now is the time
<shadeslayer> else, it's going to be systemd 
<tester56> hi, does anyone know the upstream location of "kde-gtk-config" package?
<shadeslayer> see the package description
<Riddell> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/kde-gtk-config
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/kde-gtk-config
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I presume we can live with systemd since gnome uses it and ubuntu/unity adapts what they have, but it would scare me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: As far as I can see systemd is going to be a second class citizen on Ubuntu
<Riddell> is that a good way to think of it?  isn't it more that they nick bits and reimplement bits as needed?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yo, ping me when you want me to set up the account
<shadeslayer> sounds about right
<Quintasan> It's not even a second class citizen/
<shadeslayer> so, not even second class citizen
<Quintasan> systemd package in Ubuntu is so crippled it's not systemd
<shadeslayer> I believe frankenstien is the word for it ;)
<Quintasan> Namely - it doesn't even have the systemd binary
<shadeslayer> I am quite lost as to what we're going to do for PW2 btw
<tester56> Riddell, shadesplayer thx, stupid question, but where can i report bugs?
<Riddell> tester56: bugs.kde.org
<tester56> btw: where is the kubuntu artwork launchpad page? I would have a suggestion for the default air plasma theme: when logging out there is a moon shown, which makes no sense to me, the kubuntu logo would make more sense. I have patched that on my install
<Riddell> tester56: we don't generally change upstream artwork
<Riddell> tester56: that image used to be a konqi the dragon but I was overruled back in the day in favour of the moon
<tester56> you do change stuff, for example you change the kde-logo in kickoff to a kubuntu one
<Quintasan> Uh I don't think we do that tester56
<tester56> (KDEDESKTOP -> Kubuntu) 
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I'm using the classic menu
<tester56> okay if you say you wont change that, it's okay ... was just a suggestion ... but it would only be an effort of 1 minute
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kte-collaborative 0.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246673
<Riddell> tester56: upstream request that we change that
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1246433 for your SRU eyes
<ubottu> bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4 to saucy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246433
<tester56> Riddell: I am afraid I don't know what you mean by that
<Riddell> tester56: KDE devs request that we change the logo in the kickoff menu but would prefer us not to change artwork elsewhere, since we like the KDE artwork we don't feel there's any need to change it elsewhere
<soee> good morning
<tester56> Riddell, okay, thanks for pointing out
 * Riddell posts to list suggesting not to do a mass merge
<Riddell> I see https://merges.ubuntu.com/ isn't even updated anyway
<debfx> MoM looks only at unstable, not experimental
<Riddell> right but it's useful for all our non-KDE SC packages
<debfx> what isn't up-to-date in MoM?
<Riddell> aah, I clicked the wrong link
<Riddell> I clicked the manual merges link
<Riddell> apachelogger: cor neon5 has 3 PPAs?  how often does the kf5 one build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: daily
<shadeslayer> well, whenever LP detects changes in bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the difference with kf5-daily?
<shadeslayer> packages are copied from kf5 to kf5-daily whenever all packages build in kf5
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> then someone smoke tests them and moves them to weekly
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> clever
<shadeslayer> quite
<shadeslayer> you can even move them by adding PROMOTE to the PPA description
<shadeslayer> automation ftw
<Riddell> nifty
<apachelogger> Riddell: read the descriptions :P
 * shadeslayer rages against kuiserverjobtracker
<shadeslayer> no apol as well
<apachelogger> hiding?
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what does muon use for authorization?
<shadeslayer> the password dialog that pops up and what not
<shadeslayer> I think I screwed my system somehow because I can't run qapt-batch --update
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: polkit
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.5.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246696
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> utterly broken my system is]
<apachelogger> that's news right there
 * shadeslayer has to reinstall
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion cmake
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newversion'
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion cmake 2.8.12
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246701
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ could you do the needful? I have no upload rights for cmake
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the needful?
<shadeslayer> grab new cmake from https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5 , check if everything is good, and upload to trusty?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: onto it
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<tester56> does anyone know a general solution for the following problem: If you have an application and you want to find out the location of an icon in the toolbar, how would you do that? 
<tester56> (kde applications)
<Riddell> tester56: i.e. you look at a GUI and go "that's a nice icon, I wonder what the file is that stores it"?
<tester56> for example
<Riddell> you'd need to look through the source to find the name of the icon
<Riddell> then it might be a file local to the application or it might be from the oxygen-icon-theme
<tester56> but the image has to exist somewhere in the file system
<tester56> yeah but i don't know if the icon is part of oxygen or if it is an application specific one
<Riddell> I guess you could also use strace and grep to see what icon files it opens
<Riddell> although it might be cached
<tester56> how do icon theme creators handle that situation?
<tester56> afk -> lunch
<Riddell> with difficulty
<Riddell> there's a freedesktop icon theme spec which lists many icons you need
<Riddell> but you also just need to see what's in oxygen-icons and copy them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tester56 there's also kiconfinder
<tester56> shadesplayer: and how does that work?
<BluesKaj> tester56. kiconfinder nameofplasmoid
<tester56> yeah, but that is not what i am looking for 
<tester56> Riddell: how would the strace method work?
<Riddell> strace konsole 2>&1  | grep usr/share/icon
<Riddell> might do it, but they might also be cached
<tester56> okay, lets do it with a simple example: kmenuedit: there is a new submenu icon ... let's find out the location of that icon
<tester56> strace kmenuedit 2>&1  | grep usr/share/icon reveals nothing
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/kmenuedit/icons/hicolor/22x22/actions/menu_new.png ?
<Riddell> kmenuedit is from kde-workspace (apt-cache showsrc kmenuedit)
<Riddell> apt-get source kde-workspace  to get the code
<Riddell> cd kde-workspace-4.11.1/kmenuedit
<Riddell> grep "New Submenu" *
<Riddell> ah it's in kmenuedit.cpp
<Riddell> less kmenuedit.cpp
<Riddell> I see "New Submenu" is a KAction which a couple lines above has     action->setIcon(KIcon("menu_new"));
<Riddell> locate menu_new
<Riddell> comes up with /usr/share/kde4/apps/kmenuedit/icons/hicolor/22x22/actions/menu_new.png
<Riddell> voila :)
<Riddell> which is local to kmenuedit and in the pixmaps directory as hi22-action-menu_new.png
<tester56> Riddell: nice, thank you very much!
<tester56> that should always work, given the source of the application
<Riddell> yep
<mikhas> Riddell, o/
<mikhas> thanks for everything in E., I appreciate your help/introduction very much
<Riddell> mikhas: hope you liked it, how did the innovation day go?
<mikhas> lots of information to process
<mikhas> they are very friendly towards people with no medical background, that was nice
<Riddell> will you free the NHS?
<mikhas> yes, of course. I got inspired by william wallace when I visited the monument in Stirling
<mikhas> ;-)
<Riddell> excellent :)
<mikhas> there are some big players in the field who'd happily give the software away as long as they get to keep the data
<Riddell> they sound evil
<mikhas> so free software + free/private data is both needed
<mikhas> actually they have cookies and dress nicely
<Riddell> the worst sort
<mikhas> if only someone from KDE would work on a private cloud thing or so
<mikhas> ;-)
<Riddell> someone who kolaborated on an own cloud maybe
<mikhas> yeah, too bad we wouldn't know of anyone
<mikhas> Riddell, do you feel motivated to remain involved there?
<Riddell> mikhas: I'm not especially involved currently, I just helped kirstin her hack event
<Riddell> but happy to help any way I can
<mikhas> well, critical feedback or "insider" information about local organizations in that area, might be useful
<mikhas> I currently look at bioquarter and don't know what to make from that
<mikhas> sounds good in general but also very patent friendly
<mikhas> (is commercialisation a real word even?)
<tester56> Riddell: thank you very very much
<Riddell> yes they'll be into commercialisation and monetisation with patents
<Riddell> which may be fine, I don't know anything about the ethics of patents on biotechnology
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: could you copy cmake from kf5 to weekly and daily PPAs?
<Riddell> (or add me to the team so I can do it)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel valorie ScottK shadeslayer jussi could you please respond to my fund request as soon as possible so that (if approved) I can get the cheap price and not loose the reservation.
<ovidiu-florin> it expires on 2013.11.01 1:00 PM UTC (tommorow)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's not how weekly and daily work
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know, but it's how I work :)
<apachelogger> why would you want to copy them?
<Riddell> apachelogger: because I'm using weekyly and now I want to build git which needs the new cmake only in kf5
<apachelogger> Riddell: so there's an incentive to make sure all framework branches build tomorrow :P
<jussi> quick membership meeting for ovidiu-florin :P :P 
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: question, what is your agenda for the munich meetup?
<ovidiu-florin> I would like to fix some KDE Bugs, work on the Kubuntu Docummentation and (finally) meet some of you guys.
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: If you could send a slightly detailed plan for the documentation to the mailing list, I'll vote
<ovidiu-florin> we talked about it yesterday on the mumble
<shadeslayer> ah I see, I thought ahoneybun wrote the plan
 * shadeslayer looks
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be translating some of the content we have on the romanian Kubuntu site and adding it to the official wiki
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<ovidiu-florin> mostly regarding the Installation of Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ahoneybun asked littlegirl to write a outline of the meeting
<shadeslayer> I see
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: should I still send that documentation plan to the mailing list?
<shadeslayer> not the same document, just outline what you want to do at the sprint
<shadeslayer> will help KC decide
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: sent
<rohan> could someone help with a network manager issue? I am unable to make and save changes to an 802.11 WPA2-enterprise wifi connection. 
<apachelogger> support is in #kubuntu
<rohan> i'm unable to add WPA2-TLS connections even on the livecd 
<rohan> and with saucy-proposed upgrades 
<Quintasan> ScottK: What do your SRU powers can tell about kdeconnect-kde?
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> bdmurray is looking at it since I messed up the Closes syntax
<yossarianuk> hi - can someone confirm that this bug  -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417 is now fixed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress]
<yossarianuk> i.e - if install and enable updates during installation it will now boot UEFO ?
<yossarianuk> *UEFI*
<ScottK> For Kubuntu it should be fixed.  Not yet, AFAIK for Ubutu Studio.
<genii-o-lantern> The topic got changed... does someone have the polo shirt link offhand?
<ScottK> jussi: ^^^
<jussi> genii should be still in the off topic topic
<genii-o-lantern> Ah, OK
<genii-o-lantern> Yes, it is :)
<jussi> on mobile so copying and so on is hard
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone know how long it takes for the local mirrors to catch up with updates ?
<genii-o-lantern> jussi: Done.
<yofel> kubotu: topic restore
<kubotu> yofel, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-01
<Quintasan> kubotu: topic restore
<kubotu> Quintasan, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<Quintasan> hurr
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ |
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<apachelogger> yofel, Quintasan: you should probably register :P
<ahoneybun> Hello people
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> happy halloween
<valorie> was thick with kids here for a few mins
<valorie> half the candy is left though!
 * valorie scatters candy throughout the channel
<ahoneybun> valorie, same to you :)
<ahoneybun> I went out as V from "V for the Vendetta
<valorie> nice
<valorie> so you were seen as part of Anon, I guess
<valorie> lol
<valorie> http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2097113_2097114_2097120,00.html
<ahoneybun> yea some people said that
<ahoneybun> that was a long meeting yesterday lol
 * valorie is still waiting for a file or notes
<ahoneybun> yea yofel is handling that I think
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> maybe I can answer a few questions?
<ahoneybun> he recorded the whole thing even before the meeting started
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> we were talking a bit before hand
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> what was not clear in the google docs?
<ahoneybun> doc
<valorie> I just want to hear the discussion, or see more details
<valorie> it was frustrating to have to miss it
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> most of it was about the docs
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> so I heard
<ahoneybun> most of the people at my job dressed up for halloween
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> valorie, ovidiu-florin  is going to give us some notes from his site about partitioning for the Disk Setup page
<valorie> yes, I replied to him on the mail list
<ahoneybun> yea we are hiding the Installation page from the wiki because then it would show up everywhere else
<valorie> why?
<valorie> why would it show up everywhere else?
<valorie> sorry, going afk for a few mins
<ahoneybun> well the wiki is synced to the server then the server is copied to the docs package
<valorie> ah
<valorie> got it
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> it is still there just commented out
<ahoneybun> anyway off to bed work tomorrow
<ScottK> ahoneybun: There should probably be a separate working entry point page that doesn't cause stuff to get synced to the web site for work in progress pages so they are discoverable by people working on docs.
<valorie> good idea, ScottK
<Quintasan> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> Quintasan, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix it ^
<cer> how do I download the source of the development version of a package (let's say digikam 3.5.0) into a kubuntu 13.10 installtion?
<valorie> you'll have to build it from source
<valorie> digikam's docs on probably techbase will tell you how
<valorie> I build amarok from source
<valorie> oh, a released version?
<valorie> easier-- just get the tarball
<valorie> but usually you want the latest, and that's in git
<valorie> if you want a lot of that, use project neon
<valorie> #project-neon for more
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Just a little nitpick: both the server (docs.k.o) and the package draw their content directly from the wiki.
<lordievader> Good morning to all ;)
<Riddell> morning
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> bright and breezy ready for another day of Kubuntu!
<Riddell> although actually I'm looking at KDE frameworks today
<lordievader> Have fun ;)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> thank you to the KC for the support
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> I'm great
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: :)
<ovidiu-florin> you?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I'm doing good too. For an assignment I'm allowed to program. I quite like that.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: for school, or?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: University. I'm doing an artistic minor program.
<lordievader> But first I should reinstall Kubuntu on my laptop. Unity is causing problems...
<Riddell> rshort: ping
<rshort> Riddell, how can i help?
<Riddell> rshort: yo, I want to send some money from the kubuntu donations in the withsupport paypal account
<Riddell> rshort: it says paypal wants to phone for a security check
<Riddell> number is 0203 137 5342 
<Riddell> rshort: do you know if someone can answer and confirm?
<rshort> I'll chek just about to take a call bear with me
<Riddell> hi vinay_ 
<rshort> just pasting him the details
<rshort> gonna get him to call tariq
<vinay_> Hi Riddel, when do you want to send the donation? Tariq should be in the office soon if you can hold a bit?
<Riddell> vinay_: ok should be fine
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's that?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I have to book it in max 2 hours
<ovidiu-florin> or else it expires
<apachelogger> kubotu: permissions view for Quintasan
<kubotu> couldn't find botuser Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ENOUSER
<soee> good morning
<yofel> ahoneybun, valorie: my recording (uncut) is on http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/misc/Mumble-2013-10-30-20-41-53-kyofel.dyndns.org-Mixdown.mp3
<yofel> kubotu: register
<yofel> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri,
<kubotu> roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube (help <topic> for more info)
<yofel> kubotu: auth
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help auth'
<yofel> apachelogger: how *does* one register?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> yofel: Wow, long meeting 2:38 O.o
<yofel> I think the core meeting is ~1:40, the rest is the docs folks talking
<ovidiu-florin> Munich, here I come :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Have fun ;)
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: excellent news
<apachelogger> yofel: I have no idea :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: help auth
<kubotu> auth <masterpassword>: log in as the bot owner; other commands: login, whoami, permissions syntax, permissions [re]set, permissions view, user, meet, hello, allow, deny
<apachelogger> kubotu: help login
<kubotu> login [<botuser>] [<pass>]: logs in to the bot as botuser <botuser> with password <pass>. When using the full form, you must contact the bot in private. <pass> can be omitted if <botuser> allows login-by-mask and your netmask is among the known ones. if <botuser> is omitted too autologin will be attempted
<apachelogger> help meet
<apachelogger> yofel: meet $user apparently
<yofel> kubotu: meet yofel
<kubotu> yofel, you don't have 'auth::user::manage::meet' permissions here
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: try query
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> kubotu: meet yofel
<kubotu> yofel: word
<apachelogger> whatever that means :P
<apachelogger> yofel: try login with password word :P
<apachelogger> though I think he's supposed to query that to you ^^
<yofel> I got it by query
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> somehow it can also do login by mask, no clue how to make that happen
<yofel> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> yofel, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<yofel> hm, ok
<yofel> your turn ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: now
<yofel> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> can do!
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> kubotu: meet Quintasan
<kubotu> quintasan: 'sup?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Should I forward you the bill and ticket? or just the bill?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: just the bill is fine
<ovidiu-florin> ok, you'll get it in a few moments
<ovidiu-florin> they'll sign and stamp it first
<ovidiu-florin> and then scan it and send it to me, then I'll forward it
<Riddell> this all seems very old fashioned
<Riddell> you know there's websites who do it without the faff of paper? :)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah,,,
<ovidiu-florin> they had this to
<ovidiu-florin> but they gave it up since not many people used it
<ovidiu-florin> don't ask me why
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: sent
<petersaints> ktp 0.7.0 has been released. any plans of backporting it to saucy?
<Riddell> petersaints: anything good in it was want to backport?
<mikhas> martin is top of HN right now, neat
<Riddell> HN?
<mikhas> hacker news: https://news.ycombinator.com/news
<mikhas> actually, it's more like "startup news"
<Riddell> ah, sad result
<mikhas>  I wonder if Google employees ever use G+, the whole UI is a mess, cant properly read longer postings because of the silly screen split, blech
<mikhas> at least on my laptop it's annoying
<petersaints> Riddell it now has metacontacts. It's useful to group the same person using different networks. 
<mikhas> martin would have been better off perhaps by just doing the censoring/ignoring in silence. long detailed blog posts just give new ammunition
<mikhas> I wonder if someone told him that …
<Riddell> mikhas: G+ UI confuses me but it's the fashion these days, facebook's timeline is similar
<mikhas> FB chats are especially bad
<mikhas> those small windows at the bottom? and even if "fullscreened" it's like 25% of screen space
<palasso> ScottK: I just read the message on the mailing list. Isn't Muon being developed by echidnaman and aleixpol having a specific roadmap for 2.1? http://community.kde.org/Muon/2.1 Did something change? I see there is no commit activity (and in the past I submitted a patch for a bug I reported that hasn't been tested yet) 
<ovidiu-florin> mikhas: that's why I use KDE Telepathy ;)
<mikhas> ovidiu-florin, some hotels etc. block that
<mikhas> in which case you have to use the websites
<ovidiu-florin> mikhas: hotels?
<ovidiu-florin> block what? the ports for the facebook and Google Talk ports?
<mikhas> yep
<ovidiu-florin> protocols*
<mikhas> so you cant use desktop apps
<ovidiu-florin> why would they block outgoing ports?
<mikhas> dunno, do I operate a hotel with crappy internet access?
<mikhas> ;-)
<mikhas> be what it may, I often cant use jabber etc
<mikhas> sometimes not even IRC
<yofel> To the ninjas: I committed r278 of kubuntu-automation which changes kubuntu-inital-upload --sru to use bzr branches instead of operation on packages, I would appreciate it if someone could review that to make sure I didn't make a mistake in the logic
<yofel> (that or let me do the upload for 4.11.3 saucy so I can test)
<yofel> bbl
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Could you please add me to the attendants list on https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/11/de/Munich ?
<ovidiu-florin> or can I add myself?
<ovidiu-florin> I've added myself to the list. I hope that's ok.
<Tm_T> hi, I've had several plasma-desktop crashes during a month or so, all of them having /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4 without debug symbols
<Tm_T> I'm bit lost how I can install required debug package to get useful backtrace
<searchfgold> Are there any Kubuntu-specific Easter Eggs?
<shadeslayer> anyone running the script?
<yofel> for t or s?
<shadeslayer> either?
<shadeslayer> well, S first I suppose
<yofel> I'll give s a try with my script modifications
<shadeslayer> okay
<sheytan> Guys!
<sheytan> Hey!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hey sheytan !
<sheytan> Quick question: can i already use nvidia optimus with 13.10?
<shadeslayer> yofel: how well would upgrades ( from S to T ) work if we upload 4.11.3 for saucy first then work on T ?
<shadeslayer> ( not well I presume )
<shadeslayer> sheytan: wrong channel
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<sheytan> come on. You as devs should know that ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: not too well I think, t has a different boost version etc.
<shadeslayer> sheytan: maybe, but this is the wrong channel :)
<yofel> I'll still upload s first to ninjas, t is pre-alpha, so if people use it, their proplem ;P
<shadeslayer> I for one do not know
<shadeslayer> hahah :)
 * shadeslayer is on t
<shadeslayer> anyone want to test ktp 0.7 for saucy?
<sheytan> me! :D
<sheytan> if you answer my previous question :D
<shadeslayer> can I lie? :P
<sheytan> sure :D
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> it works
<shadeslayer> and it's awesome
<shadeslayer> etc etc
<sheytan> damn
<sheytan> but the kernel already supports it, does it?
<sheytan> well, another question. If I install the nvidia driver, it will break X, right?
 * sheytan did it in 13.04 and it broke X
<shadeslayer> no clue
 * sheytan is going to try out the new nvidia drivers
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.3 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you actually want to bother with trusty? unless you want to shove it in right before 4.12b1
<shadeslayer> good point
<shadeslayer> lets just upload 4.12 to Trusty
<yofel> doing some package comparison with debian might be more useful
<yofel> esp. for the 4.11 split stuff
<yofel> at least my sru changes seem to do what they're supposed to do. I still need to write a mail to explain what I did though.
 * shadeslayer can get on it on Monday, not before
<yofel> I'm off the whole day tomorrow, but maybe I'll find some time on sunday
<valorie> thanks, yofel
<ahoneybun> hey val
<ahoneybun> valorie, 
<valorie> hi
<ahoneybun> I saw that the audio is out now
<valorie> yes, I've not had a chance to listen yet
<valorie> jussi: I got my shirt!
<valorie> it's beautiful
<valorie> even my windows-hubby says so
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> howdy
<ahoneybun> valorie, I want to get one
<valorie> hurry up if you want a polo
<valorie> they are almost gone afaik
<valorie> next jussi will do tshirts or hoodies, I think
<ahoneybun> hoodies!
<ahoneybun> well XL are gone
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-02
<ahoneybun> back
 * ahoneybun is downloading AOSP code to try to build 4.4 for his Galaxy Nexus
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ahoneybun> hey
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> I saw the mention of the bzr repository in the mailing list and got all excited, and then realized that's probably for packages and not docs. ☹
<ScottK> cyphermox: Nevermind on my tethering problem with Galaxy S3.  I tried it again today and it works.
<apachelogger> ScottK: fwiw the qreal float -> double change would break ABI and API
<apachelogger> e.g. if someone had #ifdef arch_arm; fancyfloatfunction(qreal); #else; fancydoublefunction(qreal); #endif
<apachelogger> which would of course be somewhat moronic, and therefore very likely to be used somewhere :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> okay
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> Thanks apachelogger 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When exactly is our BSP?
<apachelogger> in november
<ovidiu-florin> 22-24
<Quintasan> Hmm, I do think I should ask for sponsorship
<apachelogger> I wonder how much space there is actually xD
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: 50 persons
<ahoneybun> valorie, looks very promising
<apachelogger> can do a party there
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> valorie, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Saucy#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> pretty nice info
<valorie> oh good, they offer wubi though
<valorie> I mean, oh god
<valorie> not good
<ahoneybun> it is a wiki we could change it
<valorie> sure
<valorie> let's think about this, and how we can use this, and cooperate with them
<valorie> I have a few other things on my plate this week, but I'll try to cruise around that wiki and check it out
<ahoneybun> of course 
<apachelogger> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubi
<apachelogger> doesn't exist no moar I am reasonable certain
 * ahoneybun wonders about how to get in touch with them
<apachelogger> it got axed with a huge ass axe
<valorie> there are links at the bottom or in About
 * ahoneybun sees that wubi is still in the kubuntu iso
<valorie> !
<apachelogger> oh la la
 * apachelogger duckduckwalks the wubi
<valorie> perhaps we needed a boning knife, instead of an axe
<apachelogger> "Windows installer is not compatible with Windows 8 or UEFI firmware, and is not available for Ubuntu 13.10."
<apachelogger> very interesting
<ahoneybun> it is in the kubuntu 13.10 iso
<ahoneybun> valorie, http://www.kubuntuguide.info/
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> very spammy
<ahoneybun> emailed
<valorie> you rock
<ahoneybun> we also need to update this https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs
<valorie> of course
<valorie> that's where are mini-docs will go, right?
 * valorie intrudes on the devel list discussion
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-salamander.html
<ovidiu-florin> "It did not offer any regional languages or keyboards, " [durring installation]
<ovidiu-florin> "in the Ubuntu family range, Kubuntu is the only one that refuses to give you the most awesome and popular gaming platform. How rude."
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, how is the translations going?
<apachelogger> "It did not offer any regional languages or keyboards, " <- lol
<apachelogger> I have installed saucy probably 30 times since september and it always had that xD
<ahoneybun> valorie, yea but we need to update it to show where our work is being done wiki wise
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: same here
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've been swamped these days, so not verry fast with the translations.
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to leave some of that for the BSP
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ok no problem
<ahoneybun> the trip
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: should I finish them faster?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, not rushing you just asking
<ovidiu-florin> my parents are building a new howse and I had to help my dad today, all day
<ovidiu-florin> I'm exausted
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, oh wow
 * valorie gives ovidiu-florin a cup of nice hot tea
<ovidiu-florin> thanks valorie
<valorie> good on ya for helping out your parents
 * ahoneybun wants to kinda work on those pages that need refreshing in the mean time
<ovidiu-florin> the are there is verry low, ad proned to floding, so we had to get more dirt to raise the level
<ahoneybun> hope you have a blast on that trip btw ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> and it's a big place to level
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: thanks
<ovidiu-florin> is it allright if I'll focus on that install doc, then?
<ovidiu-florin> or should that be done faster?
<ovidiu-florin> come to think of it, it should have been done before the release...
<ovidiu-florin> so... I should do it ASAP
<valorie> the install doc doesn't have much to translate
<valorie> most of it isn't written yet
<ahoneybun> valorie, he is moving his blog post about installation from his language to english for that part
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> that would be awesome
<ahoneybun> valorie, then I add moinmoin on top of it
<ahoneybun> there will be 3 main topics
<ahoneybun> full install all in one partition, one / and one /home partitions, and dual booting
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's not my blogpost
<ovidiu-florin> it's a contributors
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, right sorry
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-03
<manchicken> Finally the move is done!
<manchicken> Anybody know much about QT builds?
<manchicken> I've got this error in cmake and it's just frusting the hell out of me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350604/
<manchicken> I'm virtually certain that I'm just doing something stupid here to cause the problem, I'm just not sure what that mistake is.
<ahoneybun> manchicken, I looked at it but don't really know much
<manchicken> Yeah, I don't know what's up with this...
<manchicken> I'm wondering if Jon is still around and might have time to help. Dunno.
<manchicken> I feel bad that I haven't gotten this done, but every time I have time to look at it lately I run into a build issue.
<valorie> manchicken: do you have a clean build folder?
<valorie> not "make clean" but actually blowing away the folder and mkdir a new one
<manchicken> Yeah, I did ` /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake`
<valorie> ok
<manchicken> D'oh
<manchicken> Did: rm -r CMakeCache.txt CMakeFiles CMakeTmp
<manchicken> That's what I actually did
<manchicken> :)
<valorie> well, if you are still running into errors, it is worthwhile (IMO) to actually rm the whole damn folder
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> eeeee, quantal is still supported
<apachelogger> wtf
<Quintasan> Good morning
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/saucy-backports/+bug/1247557
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247557 in saucy-backports "Please backport mangonel 1.1-0ubuntu1 (universe) from trusty to saucy, raring, quantal, precise" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lars_> I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and when I was booting up, I accidentally clicked on Restart X Server.  Is this going to cause problems for me?  I already noticed sth weird happened when I tried to use a photography program.  It looks like my server got changed.
<BluesKaj> lars in a word , no , restarting X shouldn't do much except restarting the Xserver , and this room is a development chat , you can receive further help in #kubuntu
<lars_> thanks Blues
<ahoneybun> hello all
<soee> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey soee 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, good you?
<lordievader> I'm doing pretty good :)
<ahoneybun> I'm compiling AOKP for my phone :)
<lordievader> AOKP?
<ahoneybun> android
<lordievader> ahoneybun: This thing? http://aokp.co/
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, have fun ;)
<ahoneybun> yep it is going well so far
<ahoneybun> and it just finished
<ahoneybun> lordievader, I just put it on my phone and it works so far
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> anyways
<Quintasan> look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1246433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4 to saucy" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> smartboyhw for 2013 Ubuntu Community Council!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and then?
<apachelogger> I am not in ubuntu-sru
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah talk nicely to ScottK 
<santa_> ScottK: did you talked to the libkdcraw kde maintainers about that security patch?
<ScottK> santa_: Which one?
<santa_> the only one in debian's git for 4.11: libkdcraw_CVE-2013-143x.diff
<santa_> see the -packagers mailing list if you are in
<ScottK> I am.
<santa_> ok, so as you can see I just sent a mail because the patch isn't in .3 tarballs
<ScottK> santa_: It's a change to the embedded copy of libraw.  I got it from the Ubuntu security team who were fixing libraw.
<ScottK> I don't think it's really my job to tell upstreams that are insane enough to depend on embedded code copies that the embedded copies have issues.  I think that's their problem.
<ScottK> I'm glad they have (AIUI) for 4.12 finally fixed that.
<ScottK> So no.  Didn't talk to them about it.  They should be monitoring libraw upstream.
<ScottK> Sent mail.
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1246433  a friendly prod
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4 to saucy" [Undecided,In progress]
<soee> hi :)
<soee> 4.11.3 for saucy almost done ?
<yofel> soee: you can test it once kdepim is done building :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.3_saucy.html
<soee> ok will test 4.11.3
<soee> yofel, no errors during upgrade
<soee> will reboot no
<soee> yofel, all works fine :)
<yofel> thanks :)
<soee> someone here using homerun ?
<Quintasan> yofel: Happy birthday now or was it yesterday in my timezone?
<yofel> Quintasan: yesterday for me now at least, but thanks! :D
<Quintasan> Better late than never they say.
<valorie> yofel, happy bday!
<yofel> thanks valorie :)
<ovidiu-florin> Happy birthday, yofel :D
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party for yofel
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> yofel: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<Quintasan> Y, that's the proper order
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> thanks ovidiu-florin :)
<Quintasan> Well, that said I have to go to bed
<Quintasan> Damn lectures.
 * apachelogger wonders when kubotu turned female
<yofel> nini
<Quintasan> AT 7:30 T_T
<apachelogger> it's a lie, it's all a lie
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu ca be what ever is neccesary
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where be me whiskey bind?
<apachelogger> did you ever give me a thing
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whiskey for queuebot
 * kubotu slides whiskey down the bar to queuebot
<apachelogger> because I don't think you did
 * yofel hands apachelogger a cake
<Quintasan> Hell, I did, I even asked Riddell for opinion
 * apachelogger huggles the yofel to celebrate his unbirthday
<apachelogger> actually I think you are all wrong
<apachelogger> kubotu probably has an unbirthday package
<apachelogger> kubotu: order unbirthday package for yofel
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get an unbirthday present.
 * kubotu slides an unbirthday cake and a present down the bar to yofel and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday yofel, happy unbirthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Unbirthday yofel :D
<kubotu> To your unhealth!
<apachelogger> there ye go
<valorie> rofl
<Quintasan> wat
 * apachelogger now feels like watching alice in wonderland
<apachelogger> darn ye, kubotu :@
<Quintasan> Riddell: What kind of whiskey should kubotu serve?
<yofel> lolwhat :D
<valorie> the Glenfidditch
<apachelogger> since your birthday was yesterday we can now celebrate unbirthday
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<ovidiu-florin> Yegermaister
<valorie> blurgh
<apachelogger> that's spellled all sorts of wrong
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<Quintasan> Yeah
<apachelogger> much like the piece of code that said Widegt
<valorie> also, it tastes like cough syrup
<Quintasan> Jägermeister FTW
<ovidiu-florin> It's not that bad
<valorie> pfff
<apachelogger> ah yes, the children's drug, cough syrup
<apachelogger> memories
<apachelogger> kubotu: order unbirthday package for afiestas
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get an unbirthday present.
 * kubotu slides an unbirthday cake and a present down the bar to afiestas and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday afiestas, happy unbirthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Unbirthday afiestas :D
<kubotu> To your unhealth!
<Quintasan> Jägermeister is absolutely fantastic.
<apachelogger> it seems we also forgot our resident Alex
<Quintasan> Did we?
<Quintasan> afiestas: (late) Happy Brithday!
<yofel> he's also on the 3rd?
<apachelogger> but it's all good, no one knew when my birthday was so I cannot be blamed for forgetting everyone elses :P
<Quintasan> Besides, ovidiu-florin my friend, Jägermeister is not a whiskey.
<yofel> happy birthday afiestas :)
<apachelogger> 2nd actually
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for rbelem
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to rbelem and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday rbelem, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday rbelem :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<Quintasan> wha
<apachelogger> everyone just stop having birthdays please
<apachelogger> it causes excessive amounts of IRC spam
<apachelogger> le terrible
<rbelem> :-D
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: I know. I just wanted to mention a german drink.
<Riddell> Quintasan: no whiskey please, only whisky
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I demand "order jaegermeister" bind
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger tightly
 * apachelogger (post-)birthday huggles the rbelem, afiestas and yofel
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm terribly sorry, I'm getting the weird spelling from the bottle in my fridge. I shall get rid of it shortly when my paycheck arrives
<rbelem> :'-)
 * apachelogger disappears into a shell
<yofel> Quintasan: no please, let's leave it by whiskey orders, you can definitely live without jaegermeister
<Quintasan> NO
<yofel> rbelem: happy birthday! (whenever it was ^^)
<yofel> erm, now I'm getting confused by all the spam... s/whiskey/whisky/
<rbelem> yofel, happy birthday to you too :-D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: "kubotu slides down a glass of Jägermeister shouting 'Jagd!' ".
<Quintasan> Riddell: Your recommendation once again please.
<Quintasan> yofel: Jägermeister is what I drink when I'm ill
<Quintasan> (maybe that's why I'm still sick)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: balvenie doublewood is the finest
<Quintasan> Riddell: Shall we serve it with ice or leave it as it is?
 * yofel hands Quintasan a bottle of schwarzwälder kirschwasser
<yofel> won't make you better either, but it's a change of taste :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: don't add ice! are you mad?!
<Quintasan> yofel: >Black Forest cake
<Quintasan> What
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sir, make it happen.
<Riddell> a little jug of water if you want to compare the palette at different strengths
<Quintasan> yofel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Fuersteneck_Kirschwasser.jpg We are talking about this?
<rbelem> hey guys. luv u. I miss u so much :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: <3
<yofel> Quintasan: not the cake, the brandy that's part of the cake
<yofel> Quintasan: pretty much
<rbelem> <3
<Quintasan> I shall hunt it down and drink it.
<apachelogger> you are all drunk!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Make the damn bind already!
<yofel> apachelogger: we're following your example ;P
<ovidiu-florin> that reminds me, I'll go get my beer
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: or tell me how to do so I'll add some more while I'm at tit
<Quintasan> at it*
<Quintasan> Riddell: Think I can get some Doublewood somewhere in my backwater country or they don't export at all?
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 56 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: order enterprise
 * kubotu shouts ENGAGE!
<apachelogger> you better had
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to apachelogger
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm good question, I suspect it's not common abroad, quite a lot of brands abroad are different from what we get in scotland
<apachelogger> kubotu: order whiskey for Quintasan
 * kubotu throws a sign saying 'can't touch this' at Quintasan.
<yofel> lol
 * Quintasan throws bricks at apachelogger
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a shield
 * kubotu slides a shield down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> haha!
<Quintasan> Our local Whisky Overlord Riddell just told you how it's spelt!
 * Quintasan throws lava at apachelogger
<apachelogger> you said I shall call it whiskey
<apachelogger> so I spelled it whiskey
<apachelogger> and since ye can't spell it clearly ye don't deserve no whisky
<apachelogger> kubotu: order jaergermeister
 * kubotu slides jaergermeister down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubotu: you need autocorrection
<apachelogger> kubotu: order jaegermeister
 * kubotu slides jaegermeister down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> broken
<Quintasan> kubotu: order jaegermeister
 * kubotu slides jaegermeister down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> You clearly fail at this.
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://www.smaczajama.pl/sklep/pl/p/The-Balvenie-DoubleWood-12YO,-0,7l/2823 Are we talking about this?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why would kubotu shout jagd anyway
<apachelogger> also just to explain the fail, that thing still lives in svn
<apachelogger> I aint got no clue about the svn
<apachelogger> the other day I tried to commit against anonsvn.kde
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Doesn't jagd mean "hunt" in German or something?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> still don't get the point
<Quintasan> What do jeagermeisters do?
<Quintasan> jaegermeisters*
<apachelogger> let me google that
<apachelogger> apparently kinda hunt supervisor civil servant
<apachelogger> now I broke something
<apachelogger> oh boy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, anyways, if your German is not rusty enough make kubotu shout "It's hunting time!" in German while we are at it.
<ovidiu-florin> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7bhY8WXXh_IZ3BuN0p6b2VleFU/edit?usp=sharing
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<Quintasan> Ah you!
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<apachelogger> kubotu: now
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 56 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I fixed it
<apachelogger> or maybe I broke it further
<apachelogger> I changed something anyway
<Quintasan> kubotu: order jaegermeister
 * kubotu slides a glass of Jägermeister down the bar, shouting 'Jogd Zeit is!'.
<Quintasan> "is" ?
<ovidiu-florin> Das ist gut
<apachelogger> to make things proper german one must make it bavarian
<apachelogger> actually that may be one word tho
<Quintasan> Jagd Zeit ist
<apachelogger> there can't even write no german
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> Jagdzeit ist!
<apachelogger> "Jogdzeit is"
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 56 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: sing a song
<Quintasan> kubotu: order jaegermeister
<apachelogger> useless
 * kubotu slides a glass of Jägermeister down the bar, shouting 'Jogdzeit is!'.
<Quintasan> yess
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to apachelogger
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: A glass Balvenie Doublewood shall be it.
<apachelogger> whut
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Make it happen.
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescaaaaaaaaaaaan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 56 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: order vote
 * kubotu slides vote down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands apachelogger a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> but why a panda
<apachelogger> WHY
<Quintasan> What the flying...
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at Quintasan.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
<Quintasan> GREAT
<apachelogger> kubotu: order data
 * kubotu is telling apachelogger that they performed an illegal operation and needs to be exterminated.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for Riddell
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at Riddell.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I commend you for your valiant efforts
<apachelogger> kubotu: order can of whoopass
 * kubotu opens up a can of whoopass on apachelogger. Chuck Norris jumps out.
<apachelogger> classic chuck
<ovidiu-florin> what's with all the alcohol?
<apachelogger> ax Quintasan, he's obsessed or something
<apachelogger> it's rather common that a bar offers all sorts of alcoholic stuff
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I'm pestering apachelogger to implement something I've wanted for a long time
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> even though kubotu already has all the best things
<mamarley> Whenever I see "kubotu" I keep thinking "kubota" for some reason...
<apachelogger> kubotu: order hangover for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides hangover down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> no wait
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<apachelogger> maybe it was a breakfast
<apachelogger> ah, god knows
<apachelogger> kubotu: order breakfast, hangover for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides 2 liter of water, one glass of tomato juice, 3 rollmops and chips down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> there we go
<Quintasan> apachelogger: question, what is a rollmop?
<apachelogger> no one knows
<apachelogger> sounds like cleaning equipment
<Quintasan> Ah
<apachelogger> but why 3 of them
<Quintasan> Those.
<apachelogger> let me google that
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollmops
<Quintasan> It's a herring.
<apachelogger> fishy
<apachelogger> also why is name resolution so slow on saucy
<apachelogger> very curious
<apachelogger> something must be kaput
 * Quintasan noms down the rollmops
 * Quintasan gulps down the water and pours the tomato juice on apachelogger's keyboard
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a new das keyboard
 * kubotu slides a new das keyboard down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh, I wanted to shave
 * apachelogger afk
 * Quintasan -> bed
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'm off to bed. see ya
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-27
<kfunk> Riddell: awesome. thanks again
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: any objections to suspending neon on 14.04 in favor of kubuntu-ci on 14.10?
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<sgclark> Riddell: guess it never got copied over: kdevelop for trusty https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu/+packages
<sgclark> ok hmm
<bukai> Riddell: I have the code for kubuntu.org, I need the code for test.kubuntu.co.uk.
<Tm_T> bah, I'm hitting kernel display driver bug apparently
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<yofel> apachelogger: nope
<Riddell> sgclark: aah hah
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to take care of that?
<sgclark> Riddell: sure thing, backports right?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kfunk:  kdevelop backport done
<kfunk> wow, thanks!
<Riddell> kfunk: just hug sgclark to finish
<sgclark> still fighting with qwt, being yucky to package
<Riddell> oh? what's up with it?
<sgclark> had to fiddle to get mathml to build, had to fix patch to apply, and now going through miles of lintain erors
<sgclark> s/erors/errors/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "had to fiddle to get mathml to build, had to fix patch to apply, and now going through miles of lintain errors"
<Riddell> new board! https://trello.com/b/3s11MoXD/15-04
<sgclark> board not found
<Riddell> sgclark: made public, try now
<sgclark> found :) ty
<Riddell> now we need a list of what's missing from Plasma 5
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> what else is missing?
<sgclark> I added one
<Riddell> saw that thanks
<sgclark> will add more as I think of them
<Riddell> user manager?
<sgclark> ahh yes
<lordievader> Riddell: Would it be an idea to add to !plasma5 that for Utopic the Kubuntu Next ppa is available?
<Riddell> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<Riddell> needs a link to ppa instructions
<Riddell> needs a link to https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<Riddell> lordievader: want to add that?
<lordievader> Err if I would know how.. and I'm a bit busy at the moment.
<Riddell> bukai: sorry I've not replied
<Riddell> bukai: give me a username and ssh key and I'll give you an accout on the server
<Tm_T> is there anything I could help with 15.04 ?
<Tm_T> hmmm, that "ensure sddm works" sounds interesting
<Riddell> interesting but fiddly
<Riddell> sgclark: "Default applications kcm" is a port of a kde4 kcm?
<Tm_T> the thing is, one of my attempts with 14.10 plasma5 images was having issues with sddm
<Riddell> lots of people have had random problems
<Tm_T> it failed on live image with some permission issues
<Riddell> oh and ubuntu will be moving to systemd so we need to sort that too
<Tm_T> looks like 15.04 release will have plenty of plumbing being changed
<Riddell> possibly, alas I've no idea how that gets decided these days
<Riddell> probably at secret and badly timed canonical only conferences
<Tm_T> Riddell: that would require planning
<sgclark> Riddell: I believe that would be a port yes
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<bukai> Riddell: i do not have an SSH key yet, I will set it up and send it to you ASAP.
<Riddell> bukai: put it on your launchpad account
<bukai> Riddell: I need SSH for git or bzr?
<Riddell> bukai: both
<Riddell> kde git and launchpad bzr use ssh keys
<Riddell> and ssh into the kubuntu server uses ssh keys
<Riddell> they're much better than using a password
<bukai> can you please provide me the links to set up the ssh keys ?
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> bukai: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<bukai> Riddell:  thanks,  btw I have started adding meta tags to the kubuntu.org , should I go ahead and add the description and keywords myself? 
<Riddell> bukai: yeah
<Riddell> then propose a merge and we'll comment
<Riddell> should we switch to plasma 5? please reply to my e-mail on kubuntu-devel
<bukai> Let me check my email.
 * sgclark replied
 * bukai feels like an idiot.
<Riddell> bukai: what's up?
<bukai> Riddell: I thought the last thing you said was addressed to me .
<Riddell> bukai: to everyone including you :)
<bukai> Ah! But I had sent a request to be in the kubuntu-devel mailing list ,  but I did not get the confirmation or your mail :(
<Riddell> bukai: what's your e-mail? I'll add you
<bukai> Riddell:  subhajitm6@gmail.com
<Riddell> Successfully subscribed:
<Riddell> subhajitm6@gmail.com 
<bukai> Thanks. :)
 * bukai leaves for dinner , brb.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t14:58
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1384355 for your SRU consideration
<ubottu> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed from Utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<Riddell> ScottK: any further testing needed for bug 1335639 or will that be good on wednesday?
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<ScottK> Riddell: owncloud is already removed from utopic.  The font thing should be good.
<Riddell> ScottK: the sru is for trusty and precise
<ScottK> Oh.
<mhall119> hello everyone, I'm still looking for an Ubuntu Online Summit track lead from the Kubuntu community. The main responsibility will be asking other people to propose and run sessions during the actual UOS event (Nov. 12-14), and possibly helping presenters setup their hangouts during the event itself. Is there anybody here who would be able to help us with that?
<Riddell> mhall119: I doubt we need a track but I can look at doing a session
<Riddell> sgclark: want to help me do a all about kubuntu session?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes
<mhall119> Riddell: it's the users track, I'm just trying to get representation from as many flavors as I can get
<mhall119> for sessions things like showing off what's in new in Plasma 5 would be nice, but having a track lead to help recruit and schedule those sessions is what I'm after today
<sgclark> mhall119: put me down. Scarlett Clark ~sgclark
<mhall119> sgclark: thanks!
<mhall119> sgclark: I'll send out mass emails later this week with instructions and links for all the track leads
<sgclark> mhall119: great thanks
 * Sick_Rimmit arrives with a crash and a cloud of dust
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm here
<sgclark> hiyas
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi..
<Sick_Rimmit> sorry lost my channel list, and stuff there for a second.. I think I'm all good now
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: How r u today ?
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: fighting with a apcakge, otherwise good, yourself?
<sgclark> err package
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm good, looking forward to working with you :-)
* Sick_Rimmit changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 7
<sgclark> lol 7?
* Sick_Rimmit changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs!
* Sick_Rimmit changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs!
 * Sick_Rimmit DOH!!!
<Sick_Rimmit> Crickey I think I am having a Frank Spencer moment
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: OK, wann point me at something I can break ?
<sgclark> looking
<Sick_Rimmit> Excellent
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkpeople/+bug/1372435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1372435 in libkpeople (Ubuntu) "Please update libkpeople to 0.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<Sick_Rimmit> Right OK.. 
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: apt-get source libkpeople should fetch 0.2.25
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: then cd libkpeople-0.2.2
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: and type uscan and it will grab the new sources
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: and type uscan and it will grab the new tar rather
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: then in theory you should be able to go through your initial notes for packaging it. If you have questions, I am here for a bit, but been fighting with this package for 10 hours, so not sure how much longer.
<Sick_Rimmit> OK grabbing sources
<Sick_Rimmit> running uscan
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha, what a clever tool
<sgclark> :)
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, this is good, let me see what I can do..
<sgclark> you will wnt to run dch first, make sure the version is changed to new one and initial comment along the lines of "New Upstream Release"
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: be sure to have this set in your .bashrc so dch picks up your email. export DEBEMAIL=sgclark@kubuntu.org
 * Sick_Rimmit riffles through previous packaging, notes 
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: obviously use your email and not mine
<Sick_Rimmit> 10-4, I'll check .bashrc
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: if you are going to do alot of packaging I highly recommend schroot for all the buillds. aka kde4 plasma5 trusty-utopic-vivid
<sgclark> http://blogs.igalia.com/eocanha/2013/12/19/using-schroot-to-have-a-stable-and-transplantable-development-environment/
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Does pbuilder do that for you ?
<Sick_Rimmit> I have used pbuilder before
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: I use both.
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo. just skimmed over that, this looks really useful
<Sick_Rimmit> OK... Here is where I am
<Sick_Rimmit> Have run dch, and updated change log, targetting utopic, as I am assuming we'll release as an update, not hold back.
<Sick_Rimmit> dch made changes to working directory
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a 0.2.2-0unbuntu1.dsc but no such file for 0.30
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yeah, I suspect we should be building for vivid at somepoint soon, I need to find that out myself
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: did you run debuild?
<Sick_Rimmit> I think sources are in place, am going to try that now
<Sick_Rimmit> I have some dependency issues, for kde-dev files. I could install to my main installation, but perhaps I would be better to create an environment with pbuilder, and try to build there, thoughts ?
<sgclark> yeah, that is the main reason to use shroot/pbuilder envirohnments, so as to not muck up your environment
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I think I'll set one up
 * Sick_Rimmit some things are coming back to me now, I think I may understand some of this
<Sick_Rimmit> So in a moment once pbuilder finishes, I am goung to try builddeb -S to generate a 0.3.0-0ubuntu1.dsc file that pbuilder can have a crack at
<Sick_Rimmit> Nope, that's a bzr sub command.. I this is apt-get..
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: debuild -S
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah thanks..
<Sick_Rimmit> it failes, but I will try to resolve
<Sick_Rimmit> Arrghh, I've broke it
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: broke what?
<Sick_Rimmit> It wants a dpkg-source --commit.. which I did, but its now asking for a patch name
<Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps I missed a step, after dch
<Sick_Rimmit> So its saying "Enter the desired patch name: "
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: that means something in the source directory changed. This is not what you want I suspect.
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I'll try 0.3.0-0ubunut2
<Sick_Rimmit> I think my local source differs from upstream, which is correct,
<sgclark> You can start over by copying the debian directory into a new unpacked source is easiest
<sgclark> it sould not be correct unless you are patching something
<Sick_Rimmit> Right OK
<Sick_Rimmit> Aborting
<sgclark> which is what I have been fighting with all day heh
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm thinking..
<Sick_Rimmit> Unpacke libkpeople-0.3.0.tar.bz2 as brought in by uscan, cd into directoy, copy /debin from libkpeople-0.2.2, then run dch in the libkpeople-0.3.0 directory. Then debuild -S
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Excellent :-)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: only make changes in debian directory. Making patches is beyond todays lesson :) Hopefully one is not necessary. 
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, understood. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Can you remind me, there is some rule about not re tarring.
<Sick_Rimmit> I am getting a compaint from debuild -S about missing appropraite original tar file
<Sick_Rimmit> rick@rick-R710:~/Development/Kubuntu/packaging/libkpeople-0.3.0$ debuild -S
<Sick_Rimmit> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<Sick_Rimmit> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<Sick_Rimmit> (expected one of libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz, libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.bz2,
<Sick_Rimmit> libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.lzma,  libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.xz or libkpeople-0.3.0.orig)
<Sick_Rimmit> continue anyway? (y/n) n
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: make sure the tar that was downloaded is named exactly like  libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.xz including underscores etc
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I see the problem, my working source directory upacked to a hypen.
<Sick_Rimmit> should I just rename the orig.tar ?
<sgclark> yep
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I remember Ubuntu uses - hypen, not underscore 
<Sick_Rimmit> anoying
<Sick_Rimmit> rick@rick-R710:~/Development/Kubuntu/packaging/libkpeople-0.3.0$ debuild -S
<Sick_Rimmit> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<Sick_Rimmit> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<Sick_Rimmit> (expected one of libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz, libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.bz2,
<Sick_Rimmit> libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.lzma,  libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.xz or libkpeople-0.3.0.orig)
<Sick_Rimmit> continue anyway? (y/n) n
<Sick_Rimmit> cd ../
<Sick_Rimmit> libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.bz2
<Sick_Rimmit> The file is there
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: can you paste the output of ls -l for me?
<Sick_Rimmit> ls -l
<Sick_Rimmit> total 516
<Sick_Rimmit> drwxrwxr-x 9 rick rick   4096 Oct 27 20:53 libkpeople-0.2.2
<Sick_Rimmit> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rick rick   5086 Apr 28 14:28 libkpeople_0.2.2-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Sick_Rimmit> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rick rick   1981 Apr 28 14:28 libkpeople_0.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Sick_Rimmit> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rick rick  51337 Apr 28 14:28 libkpeople_0.2.2.orig.tar.bz2
<Sick_Rimmit> drwxrwxr-x 8 rick rick   4096 Oct 27 20:58 libkpeople-0.3.0
<Sick_Rimmit> -rw-r--r-- 1 rick rick   1653 Oct 27 21:13 libkpeople_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_source.build
<Sick_Rimmit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 rick rick     24 Oct 27 20:53 libkpeople_0.3.0.orig.tar.bz2 -> libkpeople-0.3.0.tar.bz2
<Sick_Rimmit> -rw-rw-r-- 1 rick rick 450560 Oct 27 20:53 libkpeople-0.3.0.tar
<Sick_Rimmit> is it the symlink
<Sick_Rimmit> ?
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: perhaps, try removed the symlink and renaming the actual tar
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes, well spotted, good idea
<Sick_Rimmit> Mmm I can't re bzip it, so I'll run uscan again and get another copy
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha cracked it
<Sick_Rimmit> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<Sick_Rimmit> =-o
<Sick_Rimmit> ls
<Sick_Rimmit> right got a .dsc file :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo its all happening now, very exciting
<Sick_Rimmit> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710125/
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a Lintian Symbols error on line 6
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: read http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Sick_Rimmit> However, I do have the build files 
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you want to use pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch
<sgclark> be sure to read that though, symbols are important
<Sick_Rimmit> So with that Lintian error, I need to fix these symbols files, and the rebuild the package correct ?
<sgclark> yes
<Sick_Rimmit> s/the/then/
<kubotu> Sick_Rimmit meant: "So with that Lintian error, I need to fix thense symbols files, and the rebuild the package correct ?"
<Sick_Rimmit> ok
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm, I'm unsure...
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: about?
<Sick_Rimmit> pkgkde-symbols
<Sick_Rimmit> Do I do this in the top level of the sources directory i.e libkpeople-0.3.0
<Sick_Rimmit> It wants a buildlog, but I don't want to feed it a pbuilder output
<sgclark> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 0.3.0 ./nameofthebuildfile
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> oh pbuilder.. right. one of the reasons I start in chroot
<sgclark> hmm
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, it says I can copy and paste the diff output 
<Sick_Rimmit> Well, I can try it
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha got it
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes that copy and paste worked.. I pasted into a new file buildlog, and then called that
<Sick_Rimmit> cool
<Sick_Rimmit> :-)
<yofel> you can safely feed it a pbuilder output though if you want. (As long as that contains the diff
<yofel> )
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, in that case I will tee the output in future 
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, trying the build again
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: were there any #MISSING ? things get complicated if so
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710417/
<Sick_Rimmit> I think it went well
<sgclark> ok
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm beginning to realise that this isn't something you can read about
<Sick_Rimmit> You just have to do it to experience the different problems, and develop confidence through practice
<sgclark> yes
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm gonna need alot of help from you sgclark
<Sick_Rimmit> OOoo pretty shiine cmake build output
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah it blew out again, same symbols problem
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm going to patch with a full pbuilder log
<Sick_Rimmit> and try again
<yofel> did you rebuild the source package after applying the diff?
<Sick_Rimmit> Nope
<Sick_Rimmit> doh!!
<yofel> ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> ls
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I'm done for tonight
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll need to batchpatch the KDE symbols, and debuild -S and pbuild again tomorrow. I don;t think the patching worked properly from my hacked diff file
<sgclark> ok, I need to cook dinner and such so that works lol
<Sick_Rimmit> Thank sgclark, I have a meeting tomorrow evening, but I hope to be able to try again after that, probably around 21:00 UK TIme
<Sick_Rimmit> So it might be Weds that we catch up next. I'll keep bashing at it and asking questions in here
<Sick_Rimmit> Until I get booted that it :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Thanks all
<Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<sgclark> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-28
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we know what Qt5 version we need for Vixen?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> Christ, kded4 leaks memory
<valorie> hi Quintasan, how's life?
<Quintasan> valorie: Well, mostly university stuff.
<Quintasan> 3 management courses this semester so I'm dying mentaly here.
<valorie> having fun and working hard?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> boo
<valorie> we miss you too
<Quintasan> mentally*
<Quintasan> I wish I could pass the whole course at once since it's HTML & CSS
<Quintasan> But why would they relive me of the tediousness of going to laboratories each Friday at 07:30
<valorie> there is always a certain amount of crappy, onerous, totally silly requirements
<valorie> "you must suffer, since we had to suffer"
<Quintasan> And we have to use SVN to turn in the assignements lol
<valorie> oh, that's lovely
<valorie> so turn-of-the-century
<valorie> they've not heard of git?
<Tm_T> why not use svn if it works for their needs?
<Quintasan> valorie: The prof does know about git but he said people won't understand it.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: it couldn't possibly work for their needs considering it requires special server-side software and is dreadfully slow
<Quintasan> Tm_T: Well, At first I thought university is supposed to teach good practices.
<apachelogger> svn never works for anyone
<apachelogger> nevaaaaaaaaaaaar
<Quintasan> After some time I thought it's about teaching anything
<Quintasan> Now I'm not even sure what's this about.
<valorie> sometimes it's just making it through and getting the piece of paper
<valorie> seems like education is often what you yourself provide
<Quintasan> kded why you leak memory so much
<Tm_T> Quintasan: and using SVN isn't good practice when it needs requirements?
<Tm_T> I would prefer git too, sure, I just don't see svn as some kind of a monster
<soee> good morning
<Quintasan> soee: Hi
<Tm_T> moin soee
<valorie> neither do I, Tm_T
<valorie> after all KDE is still using it for some things
<valorie> it is the past not the future though
<Quintasan> Tm_T: It's not like I'm saying that SVN is a monster, I'm just saying that most people and projects use git.
<Quintasan> Hell, even the company I worked as a contractor used git and it's old as hell.
<Tm_T> valorie: true, I have learned universities are in the past most of the time though
<Tm_T> svn, git, they're just tools, both can be used to teach the ideas of version control, continuous commits etc
<valorie> that's fine for classics, history, literature.... but not science!
<Tm_T> I keep nagging about "commit often" to our developers here at the office, brrrrh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you recall any magic switches for valgrind if one is trying to debug kded?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is a blog post on the matter of findingin memleaks in kded
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Quintasan> What
<Quintasan> I killed kded and icons in my tray suddenly have colours.
<Quintasan> ...do not tell me that kded applies the colour overlay
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kde-workspace-apidocs/plasma-workspace/html/statusnotifierwatcher_8cpp_source.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why build without systemd support?! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+sourcepub/4480867/+listing-archive-extra
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: why not write useful changelogs? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: FWIW it might actually have to do witht he fact that if built with systemd I think sddm will use entirely differnt code paths
<shadeslayer> I am unsure, that was introduced on the 21st and stuff worked before that on the iso's?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pong?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Was trying to debug kded4 for memleaks and IIRC you said something about it
<Quintasan> how the hell is --leak-check=full invalid option
<apachelogger> if yer not using memcheck it might just be
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> Ah the joys of copypasting lines.
<Quintasan> This one had --tool=massif, makes perfect sense now
<apachelogger> so clearly valgrind was correct when it said your option is shit :P
<Quintasan> Hell if I know if it's leaking memory now, it's taking 606 MiB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai__> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai__ 
<Riddell> ScottK: no we don't, plasma team pondered if it was reasonable to require qt 5.4 in plasma 5.2 and didn't come up with an answer so delayed the decision
<bukai__> Hi, I have set up the ssh key should i mail it to you? 
<bukai__> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> bukai__: put it on your launchpad account is usually easiest
<bukai__> I have done that too
<sgclark> morning
<bukai__> Riddell: the public key is in my launchpad account
<Riddell> bukai__: url?
<Riddell> hi sgclark, how was helping Sick_Rimmit yesterday?
<sgclark> Riddell: we made progress. Got to symbols and then he ran out of time. Will continue tomorrow probably.
<soee> !package kde-telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kde-telepathy
<bukai__>  https://launchpad.net/~subho020m 
<bukai__> Riddell: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> HI Riddell
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes it went very well, I learned alot
<Sick_Rimmit> She is very patient
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so what's with the sddm no systemd situation?
<Sick_Rimmit> I have almost got the build of libkpeople working
<Sick_Rimmit> Will try to complete by myself this evening,
<Sick_Rimmit> am plpanning to hook up with sgclark tomorrow to review
<Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully will have it  all correctly packaged 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't use systemd so it doesn't build with systemd
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I turned it off explicity incase it was thinking we had systemd incorrectly and that was the cause of logging problems but I don't think it made any difference
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well it causes stuff to break with people who boot with systemd
<shadeslayer> Bug https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+sourcepub/4480867/+listing-archive-extra
<shadeslayer> Erm
<shadeslayer> Bug 1384401
<ubottu> bug 1384401 in Kubuntu PPA "sddm does not start with systemd" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384401
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe want to revert that ?
<shadeslayer> Or comment on that bug report 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it can't be a straight revert that would cause it not to use vt7
<Riddell> so that patch would need to be added back
<Riddell> the other question is why doesn't the log file contain anything on the live image
<Riddell> or why didn't it when we were using ubiquity-dm
<shadeslayer> Can be fixed via the minTerm config thingy
<Riddell> yes or that
<Riddell> bukai: preferred username?
<Riddell> bukai: hmm you shouldn't be root user when making ssh keys I'm sure
<bukai> Riddell: I was not aware of that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anyway, mind investigating ?
<bukai> Riddell:  will that be a problem?
<shadeslayer> bukai: usually sudo isn't required for most of the things that you would do
<bukai> shadeslayer: Ok , I will keep it in mind next time.
<Riddell> bukai_: no it's a general issue not one specific with ssh keys, you shouldn't be using root in general as a security precaution
<Riddell> bukai_: anyway what preferred username?
<bukai_> Riddell:  subho020m
<Riddell> bukai_: ssh subho020m@docs.kubuntu.org
<bukai_> Thanks , how do I use this to get access to the code off test.kubuntu,co,uk?
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> it's somewhere in ~kubuntu
<Riddell> bukai_: nope seems to be in /home/ovidiu-florin/kubuntu_wordpress
<Riddell> bukai_: would you like to set it up on the server or on your home computer?
<bukai_> on my computer
<Riddell> bukai_: aye so grab those files and you should be able to do a mysqldump using the details in wp-config.php
<bukai_> ok, I will start with it. Once i find the code.
<Riddell> bukai_: it's in /home/ovidiu-florin/kubuntu_wordpress
<sgclark> unless it is owned by world (very bad) I suspect permission problems will arise getting that code...
<sgclark> shouldnt it be in some VCS somewhere?
<Riddell> it's owned by ovidiu, should be world readable
<bukai_> Thanks, I will setting up the code
<Riddell> anyone want to go to the tech board at 17:00UTC today? I'm away
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Tm_T> who can grant me access to https://trello.com/b/3s11MoXD/15-04
<Riddell> Tm_T: I probably can although I'm not sure how
<Tm_T> heh
<Riddell> Tm_T: have you logged on?
<Tm_T> I was going to move sddm comments from email discussions and here to card so it doesn't get lost
<Tm_T> and yes I'm there as logged in user
<Tm_T> Tm T (tmt1)
<Tm_T> don't know why it did pull that 1 there
<Riddell> Tm_T: I think I just added you
<Tm_T> you did, thanks (:
<soee> uh oh add kde-telepathy to todos :)
<Riddell> if the kde-telepathy developers work out when it'll get released
<Riddell> although there is 0.9 we need to do
<Tm_T> btw do we have any Kubuntistas in London area?
<Riddell> don't think so
 * Riddell upgrades to vivid
<sgclark> Riddell: still have to finish patch manpages to submit upstream.. this surely needs to be tested please kfunk https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu/+packages qwt...
<sgclark> vivid is in a usable state?
<soee> Riddell: yes i was talking about 0.9
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess I'll soon find out :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: remind me again what manpages to submit upstream are?
 * sgclark waits
<sgclark> Riddell: oh a mile of manpage lintian errors and the manpages are indeed broken in that qwt package.
<kfunk> sgclark: testing
<sgclark> Riddell: so I am making a patch to submit upstream, but fighting with quilt was making this package take way to long, so at least it can be tested in the meantime
<sgclark> thanks kfunk, may be a second for it to publish
<kfunk> hm?
<Riddell> sgclark: he's still testing! don't publish yet it might still blow up his machine!
<sgclark> kfunk: wait a few, the successful build has not published sorry, I was too quick on asking to test
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> it might still blow up launchpad
<kfunk> hm. weird. installing libqwt-dev from there wants me to instal qtbase5-gles-dev
<kfunk> installing that one results in a lot of "unmet dependencies"
<kfunk> (which then tries to remove qtcreator and friends)
<sgclark> it would not build without that dep
<sgclark> ack
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> I can disable opengl support..
<Riddell> hang on gles is arm only generally
<sgclark> strange thing is it would build without gles on pbuilder and chroot but not launchpad
<sgclark> kept barfing
<Riddell> so don't build with gles on normal architectures use normal gl
<sgclark> Riddell: no qt5 opengl that I can see
<kfunk> yep. I think depending on gles doesn't make sense here altogether
<kfunk> libqt5opengl5-dev <- sgclark
<sgclark> thans
<sgclark> kfunk: new and improved qwt ready
<Riddell> \o/
<kfunk> sgclark: qwt.prf ends up in the wrong directory
<kfunk> it's now /usr/share/qt5/mkspecs/features/qwt.prf, but should be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/features/
<kfunk> not sure how to fix that within qwt's build system, however
<kfunk> maybe that needs post-patching the install location in the deb
<kfunk> sgclark: second concern: are you sure you can call that "libqwt6"? won't that clash with the Qt4 version?
<sgclark> kfunk: are they suppose to be coinstallable? Riddell: ideas? ^
<sgclark> kfunk: looking into prf issue
<kfunk> sgclark: I've got no clue how to handle these kind of things at a package manager level :/
<sgclark> kfunk: this package has been a learning experience for me... I am used to KDE packages
<sgclark> thanks for testing though
<Riddell> sgclark: I've no idea depends on how it's set up
<Riddell> sgclark: is it 1 source which can compile as both qt4 and qt5 ?
<sgclark> Riddell: looks like 6.1+ does support both
 * shadeslayer pulls his hair out
<kfunk> libqwt6-qt5 and libqwt6?
<kfunk> at least that's the convention in ubuntu land, isn't it?
<Riddell> yep
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> and rename the source to upload twice
<sgclark> still have to work out .prf.
<Riddell> assuming we still want the qt4 version
<Riddell> that's a file for qmake, put it in -dev 
<sgclark> quilt hates me
<Riddell> what are you patching?
 * Riddell looks at telepathy 0.9.0
<sgclark> Riddell: patching out the qwtconfig.pro that is putting the prf files in the wrong place and instead trying -spec switch to qmake instead unless you have a better idea?
<Riddell> with qmake I rarely have good ideas
<sgclark> ok, giving this a shot.
<kfunk> Qwt has a weird build system anyway
<sgclark> ugh
<kfunk> you need to touch .pro files in order to actually modify behavior
<kfunk> *shrug*
<sgclark> yeah don't think this is going to work. 
 * sgclark thinks
<sgclark> kfunk: right, but getting into ARCH dependent variable in the pro file is where things are going wrong. The options they provided do not have that result. So I need to find some system level variable, My knowledge is not that great on this stuff yet. But I am determined...
<Riddell> sgclark: would it work to just move the .pro files after build in the .install files ?
<Riddell> d_ed: ktp fail http://paste.kde.org/pkff1iedc
<sgclark> Riddell: if all else fails, that is the plan
<Riddell> sgclark: where it wanting to put them?
<Riddell> sgclark: did you say you'd updated libkpeople?
<sgclark> Riddell: /usr/local/qwt-6.1.1/features which I knew was wrong so I put in with all the other mkspecs, but kfunk says that is wrong so I am trying to put in the ARCh dependent lib directory, it is the ARCH bit that is fumbling me, but I will get it. somehow
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you've done libkpeople?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Not yet, have KDE Symbols mismatch to patch, will try to build again this evening
<Riddell> ah cool
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: what made you do libkpeople? was it needed for something?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Picked it up from Launchpad I believe
<Riddell> ok cool
<sgclark> Riddell: had a needs-packaging tag
<Sick_Rimmit> I think the reason for that, was it would be a good starter for me
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: well now I need it for kde-telepathy 0.9.0 so don't let me down :)
<Riddell> yeah I just want to make sure we're not duplicating work
<Riddell> I've just compiled it locally for now without any packaging
<sgclark> bleh forgot to update bug to in-progreess, sorry
<Riddell> oh maybe I should do that for a kde-telepathy bug
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: a note for future packages :) ^ update launchpad bug if there is one
<kfunk> sgclark: 
<kfunk> QWT_INSTALL_FEATURES  = $${QWT_INSTALL_PREFIX}/features
<kfunk> # QWT_INSTALL_FEATURES  = $$[QT_INSTALL_PREFIX]/features
<kfunk> in qwtconfig.pri
<kfunk> you probably need to switch these
<sgclark> kfunk: been there, it puts it in /usr/features...
<kfunk> crap
<sgclark> heh
<sgclark> I am going to try and export the QMAKESPEC variable before build, wish me luck heh
<Riddell> I'd be tempting to just move it in the .install file
<kfunk> yeah.
<kfunk> didn't you have the same issue for the qt4 version?
 * sgclark has never packaged this before
<kfunk> hm, there /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/ is correct
<rdieter> sgclark: I came up with this for fedora's qwt packaging, http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/qwt.git/tree/qwt-6.1.0-qt_install_paths.patch
<kfunk> fun...
<sgclark> kfunk: sorry, so was my original location right? 
<kfunk> sgclark: nope.
<sgclark> rdieter: yeah I tried that one but for unknown reasons it put it in /usr/features
<kfunk> qt4: /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/, qt5: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/features
<sgclark> kfunk: what did you mean by this then [06:59] <kfunk> hm, there /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/ is correct
<kfunk> sgclark: that in qt4-times, mkspecs/features resided in /usr/share apparently.
<sgclark> ahh ok
<kfunk> but for qt5, that changed. not sure if that's Ubuntu's fault, or upstream
<rdieter> sgclark: odd, it works ok for me 
 * rdieter checks code
<rdieter> sgclark: apparently your qt build doesnt define QMAKE_MKSPECS ?
<sgclark> I will try again rdieter: honestly I have tried so many things I might be confused haha
<rdieter> qmake -query QMAKE_MKSPECS  ??
<sgclark> I think possibly that may have been it, echo $QMAKE_MKSPECS turns up empty
<rdieter> for qt4 on fedora, I get: /usr/lib/qt4/mkspecs
<rdieter> for you, it *should* say,  /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs
<sgclark> so there question is, where is that variable suppose to get set?
<rdieter> qmake
<sgclark> this is qt5
<kfunk> qt5's qmake no longer defines that variable
<kfunk> check 'qmake -query'
<rdieter> bleh, ok
<rdieter> ok so $$[QMAKE_MKSPECS]/features isn't going to work for qt5 obviously
<sgclark> **Unknown**
<sgclark> gosh no mkspecs in there at all
 * sgclark sighs
<kfunk> should use QT_HOST_DATA for Qt5
<kfunk> QT_HOST_DATA:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5
<sgclark> genious. thanks kfunk
<rdieter> so $$[QT_HOST_DATA]/mkspecs/features
<rdieter> of course, *that* doesn't work for qt4
<sgclark> yeah, we are splitting to 2 packages
 * rdieter goes to whine in #qt
<sgclark> hehe
<kfunk> rdieter: go to whine at #qwt, if it exists
<kfunk> :)
<kfunk> seriously, their build system is a mess
<rdieter> yes, I got qwt upstream to include proper pkgconfig support recently, maybe this can be the next step
<shadeslayer> jmux: what do you guys used to manage your deb repos btw?
 * sgclark grumbles at the new p[ile of lintian errors caused by renaming to qt5
<Riddell> turns out that kde telepathy is a beast
<Riddell> maybe I should have merged qt4 instead :)
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> I think I ended up with twice the work doing that
 * sgclark cries
<Riddell> doing what?
<sgclark>  package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libqwt6 libqwtmathml6
<sgclark> used the qt4 version as a base for this
<Riddell> oh but that's fine if you have renamed it to add -qt5 or something onto the name
<Riddell> just ignore it
<sgclark> ok
<jmux> shadeslayer: DAK - heavy patched
<shadeslayer> :S
<jmux> so it supports multiple repositories and I can run "updates" against external repositories, which will show new versions and I can decide which packages I want to copy to my current release
<jmux> ~10 years ago this was the best to use with multiple people
<ScottK> Riddell: Then we've got a few weeks to figure it out.
<jmux> shadeslayer: we tried a local launchpad version (also patched), but AFAIK search was / is implemented via a Google appliance rendering it kind of useless without.
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer is trying to figure out why reprepro doesn't want to accept --confdir
<jmux> That was ~6 years ago.
<Riddell> ScottK: what what?
<ScottK> Riddell: Re Qt5 version.
<ScottK> Need to be able to tell Canonical PS what version we want by UOS.
<Riddell> ScottK: when is that again?
<ScottK> Uh.  2 or 3 weeks.
 * ScottK looks
<shadeslayer> oh hah
<shadeslayer> now it works
<shadeslayer> stupid thing
<ScottK> Starts 12 Nov.
<ScottK> So two weeks.
<jmux> shadeslayer: We use reprepro for our "PPA"s. I wanted to have a look at aptly.
<shadeslayer> oh yeah aptly is cool
<shadeslayer> I sent them a few PR's recently :P
<jmux> Have to leave for an other meeting
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> ScottK: the problem is that neither plasma nor kubuntu nor canonical have much of an opinion on what's best and what's reasonable
<Riddell> ScottK: qt 5.4 would be good for plasma for some stuff in kwin but nobody in plasma wants to make distros do what isn't reasonable
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> but if it's easy to do 5.4 I think that would please everyone
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> I guess we ought to discuss it and see if 5.4 is reasonable.
<Riddell> I did discuss it a bit with Mirv 
<ScottK> OK.  What did he say?
<Riddell> that a decision was still to be made I think
<ScottK> We should have a UOS session then.  If we want 5.4, then i think it'd make sense to get the RC into the archive ASAP once it's released.
<ScottK> (schedule 18 Nov)
<Riddell> but.. if we have qt 5.4 and plasma dudes decide to stay back at qt 5.3 them trouble will ensue
<Riddell> rdieter: hey useful other distro person, does fedora have any opinion on what version of qt plasma 5.2 should use? qt 5.3 or qt 5.4?
<ScottK> Debian's going to release with 5.3, but I don't see a lot of value in sticking with it because of that.
<ScottK> I think for our purposes we want to pace Qt5 as closely as possible.
<Riddell> are they going to release with plasma 5?
<ScottK> No
<Riddell> so not very relevant
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> and kubuntu is releasing in april by which time qt 5.4 will be old and people will wonder why we're shipping qt 5.3 if that's what we choose to do
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Also, if we get Qt5.4 RC in early, we can still influence the final if there are problems.
<Riddell> I'll ask on the release-team list what packagers of other distros think
<Riddell> kde list
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sgclark> kfunk: qwt-qt5 ready, will likely have to remove the other one.
<Riddell> sgclark: remove qwt for qt4? what's the overlapping files?
<sheytan> apachelogger: heyo dude!
<sheytan> you're here?
<sgclark> Riddell: nah, the qwt in my ppa
<Riddell> ah
<ScottK> sgclark: IIRC, qwt is pretty under maintained in Debian, so there's an opportunity to contribute there I believe.
<sgclark> ScottK: I worked hard on it! that would be wonderful. I need to finish up the manpage patch though
<sgclark> and qt4 I guess lol ugh
<ScottK> Are you doing qwt5 or qwt (which is qwt6)?
<sgclark> qwt6
<sgclark> which according to the website supports both qt4 and qt5
<ScottK> I would suggest emailing the maintainer and seeing if he'd like help (he's not very active, so either he won't reply or he'll say yes).  Then once you're ready and he's replied, we can see about an upload to Debian Experimental.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok, I will work on that, thanks
<Riddell> d_ed: do you have an opinion on this patch to ktp-text-ui? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kde-telepathy/ktp-text-ui.git/tree/debian/patches/02_ktpchat_soversion.diff
<ScottK> feel free to tell him I pointed you at him.
<sgclark> Thanks!
<ScottK> It's too late for Jessie (they freeze for release in a week and are much stricter about letting things in than Ubuntu), but still worth doing.
<kfunk> sgclark: I can confirm the package works!
<kfunk> just compiled my test project against it
<sgclark> yipee!
<sgclark> thanks for testing kfunk!
<kfunk> np
<kfunk> thanks for providing the package :)
<sgclark> np :) I learned alot with it lol
<Riddell> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2014-October/001848.html ScottK qt 5.4 Final Release 2nd Dec 2014
<Riddell> and 5.5 Final Release 28th April 2015
<kfunk> sgclark: any ETA when this will arrive the repos?
<ScottK> Thanks.  They should update their web site.
<ScottK> Oh, not that matches.
<ScottK> not/no
<sgclark> well manpages are broken so I would like to fix that first
 * Riddell wonders what manpages qwt has
<sgclark> tons
 * kfunk too
<ScottK> qtwebengine seems like trouble though.
<d_ed> Riddell: patch is fine, seems rather pointless given we're the only people using that lib
<Riddell> unversioned libraries in /usr/lib make packagers squirm
<sgclark> 145 manpages
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ScottK points out that in discussions before it's been said it's possible to have qt 5.4 in /opt even if the default packages are in /usr
<ScottK> Last time we had a serious discussion on Qt5 management, Canonical agreed that if they wanted a different version than we did, they'd stash there's somewhere out of the way like that.
<ScottK> I think it was /opt.
 * Riddell syncs qt-gstreamer 1.2.0 which uses gstreamer 1.0 and thus breaks kamoso
<bukai_> Riddell: Hi, I am unable to access the server suddenly!
<Riddell> bukai_: works for me
<Riddell> bukai_: what are you trying?
<bukai_> Riddell:  It worked for me too, I tried to open a file using kate it falied showed a broken pipe error message and after that i could not login using subho020m@docs.kubuntu.org
<bukai_> Riddell: It's working again :) 
<Riddell> glitch in the matrix
<Riddell> sorry I need to run off
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: kde telepathy done just waiting on you to do libkpeople! (both in vivid and utopic)
 * Riddell out
<rdieter> Riddell: wrt plasma-5.2, qt-5.4 is fine with me (I've already received 2 requests to backport crash fixes from 5.4.x to our 5.3.x packaging)
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the SRU stuff in #u-meeting2 (tb meeting)?
<soee> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-29
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> soee: pong
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you manage to get anywhere with libkpeople yesterday?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi yes am making progress. 
<Riddell> where did you get to?
<soee> Riddell: you said yesterday that there are some problems with packaging kde-telepathy?
<Riddell> soee: not problems just that it's a big task
<Riddell> I got it all done for vivid except putting it in debian git and libkpeople which Sick_Rimmit is working on
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I have a build almost working just got to get the KDE symbols patch to work properly
<Sick_Rimmit> Then I will package for Vivid
<Sick_Rimmit> Hope to get utopic build completed this evening, sgclark is helping me
<Riddell> she's handy like that
<soee> Riddell: cool, thanks
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<sgclark> good, yourself?
<lordievader> Doing allright, got coffee :)
<sgclark> me too!
<lordievader> Well, no longer. Just finished it. Contemplating wether I should make another cup...
<Riddell> don't do it! it'll be a slippery slope!
<lordievader> Riddell: Does that really matter when it comes to coffee :P
<Riddell> one day the coffee will run out and then what will you do!?
 * sgclark gasps
<sgclark> not get up this early lol
<Quintasan> Man I broke redshift
<Quintasan> Silly me
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the status of qwt?
<sgclark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu/+packages qt5 for utopic is done. source-missing is a doxygen thing I can't seem to sort. I am working on a vivid chroot now.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> a user wants to remove systemd from 14.10 is this possible without breakage?
<Riddell> um, it's not in 14.10
<Riddell> but the bits of systemd which are in will be used so they'd be very much on their own
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know the boot section isn't enabled unless set up manually in grub and it's used by udev otherwise
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, a user was asking in $kubuntu 
<BluesKaj> err #kubuntu
<sgclark> Riddell: oh, no next for vivid or ?
<Riddell> sgclark: how do you mean?
<sgclark> plasma5
<sgclark> ppa
<Riddell> right.  I haven't quite got it sorted in my head but I think kf5 and plasma5 packages should go in the normal PPAs not the next ones
<Riddell> for vivid
<Riddell> and indeed into the archive proper
<sgclark> ahh that makes sense
<soee> Riddell: plasma5 will be default in vv ?
<Riddell> soee: I'm saying it is, nobody objecting so far
<soee> +1
<Riddell> debfx: debian is on cmake 3?
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi riddell
<_Groo_> i backported (actually upported :P) cmplayer to utopic, what is the proper way to commit it for our beloved kubuntu
<Riddell> what is cmplayer?
<soee> Riddell: this http://cmplayer.github.io/ ?
<sgclark> ScottK: despite my best efforts, I don't believe qwt-6.1.1 will be accepted into debian due to Doxygen shipping a minified jquery.js and linking to system causes bad formatted docs. There are piles of bugs all over with this problem. Let me know if you have ideas.
<Riddell> _Groo_: I guess put it in a PPA for vivid so it's easily available/testable and then e-mail kubuntu-devel or ubuntu-motu or work out how to get it into debian
<_Groo_> soee: yep
<_Groo_> Riddell: any chance of backporting it to utopic? its a very nice (vaapi/vdpau enabled) qt5.x player... the best for us (kde) in my opinion, by far
<_Groo_> Riddell: in my ppa i already have the utopic version ready
<Riddell> vaapi/vdpau?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> _Groo_: yeah it can be backported but it has to be in current before it can be backported :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: right, my question is... to be able to add it i need to go: vivid -> motu -> debian -> current -> backports?
<debfx> Riddell: yep, although after reading kde-core-devel I'm not sure if that was a good idea.
<Riddell> debfx: do you have any recommendation for kubuntu vivid (current development)
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I think options are  kubuntu to vivid -> utopic-backports   motu to vivid -> utopic-backports   or  debian -> vivid -> utopic-backports
<Riddell> debian would be best as that would make it available to the most people
<Riddell> but probably not the easiest
<Riddell> and I honestly don't know if motu take contributions any more
 * sgclark agrees
<Riddell> they may just send you to debian
<debfx> Riddell: do you know if cmake or kde-frameworks has been fixed?
<Riddell> debfx: fixed for what?
<debfx> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-buildsystem&m=141409836220076&w=2
<Riddell> debfx: ah so it's an issue with cmake 3.1
<Peace-> i got an error compiling kdeconnect 0.7.2 that it's this 
<Peace-> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:1021 (add_executable):
<Peace->   Cannot find source file:
<Peace->     ../core/backends/lan/socketlinereader.cpp
<Riddell> debfx: just spoke to upstream plasma who says cmake 3.1 should be fixed and cmake upstream responded quickly
<Riddell> debfx: it looks all green http://build.kde.org/view/Frameworks/
<Peace-> because kde connect has a bad bug on kubuntu , you can't use android like mouse ...
<Peace-> i had to compile it but :D i got that weirdo message apt-file say nothing about socketlinereader 
<Riddell> Peace-: that suggests to me the file is missing in kdeconnect sources no?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> let me download again the source code
<Peace-> Riddell: anyway thank you for the tip
<_Groo_> Riddell: so if debian is hard, and motu doesnt accept contributions, the only way is to leave it in a ppa?
<Peace-> Riddell: ;D damn it it was that i used the old folder and maybe i have deleted something thank you very much !
<Riddell> _Groo_: no it leaves kubuntu (and I don't know if motu accepts anything, they're not very active)
<Riddell> _Groo_: either way you go you should put it in your PPA just so it's easy for others to test
<_Groo_> Riddell: its already there
<_Groo_> i just wanted to send it to kubuntu-ninjas and perhaps backports ppa
<_Groo_> or wherever you send packages to die now
<Riddell> _Groo_: for vivid? cos that's what we'll care about in the first instance
<_Groo_> Riddell: sure, i can repackage it for vivid
<sgclark> Riddell: vivid qwt port https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+packages
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga
<sgclark> Riddell: wqt qt4 ? or is there a more pressing package / anything that needs doing?
<sgclark> s/wqt/qwt/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "Riddell: qwt qt4 ? or is there a more pressing package / anything that needs doing?"
<Riddell> sgclark: was about to ask, I think while you're on qwt you may as well finish the job
<Riddell> infact I don't want to look at qwt-qt5 until qt4 is there too so I can compare the two
<sgclark> ok qt4 it is!
<sgclark> okies
<debfx> Riddell: so it only affected 3.1 but not 3.0?
<Riddell> debfx: it only affected 3.1 RC I think, cmake 3.1 in git is fine
<Riddell> and not at all 3.0
<debfx> ok, then it makes sense to pull 3.0 into vivid
<Riddell> debfx: bug 1357270 is a previous merge for cmake 2.8 and there's a couple of changes it thinks should be kept in ubuntu, any idea if they're relevant for cmake 3?
<ubottu> bug 1357270 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Merge cmake 2.8.12.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357270
<Riddell> neither seem to be ubuntu specific
<debfx> I haven't checked, though I kind of doubt that the MultiArchCross stuff has been upstreamed.
<Riddell> debfx: don't you want to upstream them to debian at least?
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, its in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> _Groo_: that package has no .orig tar
<Riddell> _Groo_: where does the version number come from? 0.8.16-3~padoka2  was is -3 ?
<Riddell> what is -3 ?
<debfx> Riddell: possibly if the author opens a bug and explains the changes. but debian is frozen now anyway.
<_Groo_> Riddell: 0.8.16 is the software version number
<_Groo_> -3 is my third iteration with it (i have it installed locally via one of my other ppas)
<_Groo_> ~padoka is my own brand
<Riddell> _Groo_: can you upload it with a .orig tar ?
<_Groo_> debuild -S -sa didnt create the orig?
<Riddell> _Groo_: the orig is created by you, that's why it's called original :)
<_Groo_> better question, how do i make debuild ask or use for the orig file?:
<Riddell> debian/source/format needs to be  3.0 (native)  I think
<_Groo_> already there
<Riddell> oh no that's wrong
<_Groo_> k, im downloading the original source code from the website
<Riddell> 3.0 (quilt)
<Riddell> is the one
<_Groo_> Riddell: how do you want the version format?
<_Groo_> 0.8.16-0~ppa0 ?
<_Groo_> Riddell: done.. should be ok now
<Riddell> _Groo_: boom, compile failure
<_Groo_> it was working fine before
<_Groo_> before i created the orig file
<_Groo_> *(@&#*(&@#
<Riddell> I would expect the orig tar to come from upstream rather than you having to create it
<_Groo_> it was from upstream, thats why it doesnt compile lol
<_Groo_> its missing code
<_Groo_> it need to download ffmpeg and libcharset
<_Groo_> and fails
<_Groo_> libchardet
<_Groo_> im remaking the orig file to add the missing external dependencies
<_Groo_> i forget thats why i renamed it padoka instead of orig, to know i had to add stuff by hand :P
<_Groo_> where can i get a COPYRIGHT file
<_Groo_> its missing that one
<_Groo_> CHANGES COPYING, GPL MPL all there
<_Groo_> just COPYRIGHT is missing
<Riddell> ah it downloads stuff at build time, that's not going to work with ubuntu packaging indeed
<Riddell> ffmpeg may not have a happy licence for ubuntu either
<_Groo_> remade the package, uploading now
<_Groo_> lets see how it goes
<Riddell> usually best to test in pbuilder if you're unsure
<_Groo_> it will work :P
<_Groo_> 110% sure
<ScottK> sgclark: I _think_ you can use the "built-using" field to specify with doxygen you built the package with and then the doxygen in question is the "source" for the js.
<ScottK> There's a thread on the topic on debian-devel right now.
<sgclark> ok, will look, thanks ScottK
<karan> hey i am planning to apply for  Project: Finish test.kubuntu.co.uk for KDE SOC and looking out for mentors here.
<Riddell> hi karan, I'm afraid that's already taken up by another student who's already started working
<karan> are there no other vacanies for it?
<Riddell> not for that website I fear
<Riddell> now replacing www.kde.org, there's a project, but I think more than the three months worth
<Riddell> debfx: cmake 3.0.2 uploaded to vivid!
<karan> okay thats not a problem but what technologies are required for it?
<Riddell> karan: for kubuntu.org? we want to move to wordpress which is php and mysql and of course a good eye for design and readability
<karan> i know wordpress and ussing its plugins, and for the database part i am familiar with mysql but i dont know php but am ready to learn it
<Riddell> kde.org is raw php (and html) which is crappy, whenever I have to write a release announcement I end up feeling like I'm back in 2000
<Riddell> you could ask on the kde-www list if there are any jobs that need doing and if anyone will mentor them
<karan> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon default for kubuntu?  gstreamer or vlc?
<sgclark> ScottK: Unfortunately, Built-Using: libjs-jquery (= 1.7.1) did absolutely nothing except add embedded jquery lintian error to my pile of source-missing errors. Doxygen lumps several js scripts into this Jquery file which might be the problem. In one of the million bug reports Doxygen closed the bug saying they will not change their method.
 * sgclark bangs head
<sgclark> Riddell: do we care about this issue? I am otherwise done...
<Riddell> grr, doxygen are evil
<Riddell> sgclark: yes we do but if you want to quietly slip it in you wouldn't be the first
<sgclark> well it seems to be a comon problem with no solutions
<_Groo_> Riddell: k now its working https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> _Groo_: a good first step :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: funny man :P
<Riddell> thank you, I'm here all week
<_Groo_> Riddell: lolololol
<Riddell> actually no I'm not I think I'll be away tomorrow
<_Groo_> why? out of booze?
<Riddell> not at all, I have a guest staying this week and it would be nice to go for a healthy walk in the hills
<_Groo_> Riddell: take a shovel
<_Groo_> reiser did the exacts same walk with is lovely wife
<_Groo_> if you have an iphone, siri can help with finding a place to ditch the body(ies)
<_Groo_> you welcome :)
<Riddell> black humour that
<_Groo_> humour, what humour? oO
<_Groo_> i just dont want you to make the same mistakes i did!
<_Groo_> ;)
<_Groo_> so, now that cmplayer is compiled, with a orig file and in a ppa, now hat?
<_Groo_> what?
<Riddell> _Groo_: you need someone to review it, e-mail kubuntu-devel and someone will take a look as soon as possible
<_Groo_> define someone
<_Groo_> what is the kubuntu-devel email?
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> I'll take a look when I can, I just want the e-mail as a reminder
<_Groo_> what do i write in the email? hi, my name is groo, i like long walks at the beach, unicorns and world peace?
<Riddell> or maybe someone else will get there first
<Riddell> yep that will endear you to us for sure
<Riddell> but you might also want to mention you want this package reviewed
<Riddell> I suspect the tricky point will be inclusion of ffmpeg
<_Groo_> since its statically compiled in the included mplayer i dont see why not... its not messing with the libav in thesystem, is all contained
<_Groo_> its
<Riddell> there's patent issues in libav I think
<Riddell> but I'm not sure, need to remind myself
<_Groo_> do i need to be authorized to post to kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> no but you need to be a member
<_Groo_> just sent it, see if you got it in the list
<ScottK> sgclark: I don't think it'll make lintian happy, but I think it's policy compliant.
<ScottK> I brought it up in the d-devel thread and no one said I was wrong yet.
<Riddell> ScottK: any idea why smokegen is in main?
<sgclark> ScottK: ok, I will provide a link to the thread when trying for sponsership. Best I can do, because I am short on better ideas.
<_Groo_> Riddell: did my email show up in themlist?
<Riddell> _Groo_: nope not seem it
<Riddell> nothing here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-October/thread.html
<Riddell> what address did you post from and what address did you sign up from?
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/29/kubuntu-vivid-bright-blue
<_Groo_> Riddell:  kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com i sent
<_Groo_> subscribed through https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> _Groo_: what's your address?
<_Groo_> paulo.miguel.dias@gmail.com
 * sgclark shares
<Riddell> _Groo_: you weren't a member, I just added you, try resending your e-mail
<Riddell> kubotu: yay!
<_Groo_> Riddell: strange i sent the membership request
<_Groo_> k just resend it
<_Groo_> did it came through?
<_Groo_> in a non sexual way?
<sgclark> Riddell: shared on all our social stuffs
 * sgclark back to hating doxygen
<Riddell> yay thanks sgclark 
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you get it? in the list?
<Riddell> _Groo_: yep got it now thanks
<_Groo_> k
<_Groo_> Riddell: any news on having a weekly build for plasma 5.2 branch?
<_Groo_> for testing, destruction, general fun and games
<Riddell> _Groo_: voila http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<_Groo_> Riddell: not an ISO, a ppa
<_Groo_> so i can just do dist-upgrade and go back to play with my pink poneis
<Riddell> _Groo_: voila https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<_Groo_> THANK YOU< HUHUUUUUU, updating now...
<_Groo_> mayhem, destruction, annihilation here i come!
<_Groo_> should i keep the plasma-next? or just this one?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm after practicing (wrestling) with pkgkde-symbolshelper I have a Utopic build of libkpeople3 underway
<sgclark> _Groo_: depends how brave you are, unstable is just that.. unstable
<Sick_Rimmit> Fingers crossed it builds right this time
 * sgclark cheers Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> Nah!
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm not having any joy
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8737547/
<Sick_Rimmit> I think the problem is the libkpeople4 libraries causing a SONAME mismatch
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yup, you need to rename the packages in control file remove 3 and ues 4
<sgclark> use*
<sgclark> SONAME was bumped to 4
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: this will also mean you will need to fix install files etc, anything to do with the package name chage
 * Sick_Rimmit brain gears whirr, 
<sgclark> heh, be happy you are not packaging the beast I have been working on, banging my head against a wall
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: open the control file in /debian
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: OK
<Sick_Rimmit> open
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: look for Package: libkpeople3 and all other Package: blahblah3
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: those need to be changed to 4 instead of 5
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: those need to be changed to 4 instead of 3...
<Sick_Rimmit> OK Understood s/4/3/
<_Groo_> strange, they were supposed to have fixed the wallpaper "ghost" thumbnail bug, but its till here
<_Groo_> maybe i need to clean .config,.ccache etc etc
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you will noticed in the /debian there are .install files for each package in the control file
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: those need to be renamed to match your new 4 packages
<soee> _Groo_: clearing cache does not helped me, though iv seen some videos from Poalsma5 where the ghost thumbs were gone, not sure how though
<soee> maybe some fresh installation
<_Groo_> soee: :P
<Sick_Rimmit> OK 2 Package: entries changed in control, and one .install file
<_Groo_> whoever had the bright idea of moving .kde to all over the place should be shot in the face
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: that copyright error is simply on line 74 there is a blank line. All blank lines inside License: need to have a period rather than the blank line.
<sgclark> the seems rather harsh _Groo_
<_Groo_> it was so easy, remove .kde, there, pristine desktop
<_Groo_> now you need to hunt this shit all over the place :P
<_Groo_> sgclark: fine just hand him by the balls in some public place till he passes out
 * Sick_Rimmit Ah I am starting to understand
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, my thoughts are that I need not pkgkde-symbols patch. having made those changes I should now try to pbuild again. yes ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry that's not clear
<Sick_Rimmit> I mean it should be ready for me to try to pbuild again
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: Yeah out-of-date-standards needs you to go through https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist can leave that for this package until you read that and get more experience
<Sick_Rimmit> Im gonna DO IT
<sgclark> lol go for it
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like smokegen is main because debconf uses libqtgui4-perl.
<Riddell> oh yes that rings a bell
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how's it going?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep its going
<Sick_Rimmit> Infact your question is timely, I almost have a decent build
<Sick_Rimmit> Looks like I fxied the symbols stuff, thanks to sgclark
<Sick_Rimmit> Can you point me in the direction of the right file to correct htis 
<Sick_Rimmit> libkpeople source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 74: Continuation line outside a paragraph (maybe line 73 should be " .").
<Sick_Rimmit> Is it the copyright file in /debian
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm right. I corrected that file..
<Sick_Rimmit> It has BSD License line entry which ends para with a Colon :
<Sick_Rimmit> Hang On - ill paste it
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: ok
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah its OK I see it I see now
<Sick_Rimmit> I did realise how the copyright file was formatting EOL..
<Sick_Rimmit> its using a . on its own line
<Sick_Rimmit> fixing it
<Sick_Rimmit> building again
<Sick_Rimmit> My suspicion is that the Build for vivid should just be a quick dch change to the target and a new pbuild chroot.. yes ?
<sgclark> Riddell: qwt-qt4 and qwt-qt5 for vivid building in https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+packages
<valorie> Quintasan: you were working on redshift?
<valorie> I could have used it yesterday
<Quintasan> valorie: Yes, that seems to be the case.
<valorie> it was broken for me 
<Quintasan> And I know what's broken but couldn't get it into utopic since I was busy
<valorie> I did file a bug, and saw yours too
<Quintasan> I'll fix the dependency one.
<Quintasan> About geoclue - no idea.
<valorie> and actually I experienced your bug in 14.10 but didn't file it
<valorie> boo on me
<valorie> darn it
<valorie> for now I installed a dark theme, but there are white bits all over the place
<sgclark> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1330180 would you like me to backport to trusty or was there an issue?
<ubottu> Error: kde bug 1330180 not found
<sgclark> err
<valorie> hi sgclark, did you end up coming to Seattle last Sunday?
<sgclark> yofel: #1330180 would you like me to backport to trusty or was there an issue?
<sgclark> valorie: nah, I had some life stuff to work through :(
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sgclark> ty
 * Sick_Rimmit Get in there you beauty
<Sick_Rimmit> libkpeople is built
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Please can you cast your eye over this 
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8738422/
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: no errors :) looks to be a work of perfection
<Sick_Rimmit> Awesome
<Sick_Rimmit> OK what do I do with,
<Sick_Rimmit> I mean can I push it up to the repo
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you have a personal ppa set up?
<Sick_Rimmit> can I can I 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo err...
<Sick_Rimmit> dunno 
<Sick_Rimmit> let me have a look
<valorie> folks, are people here successfully using kdeconnect with plasma 5?
<valorie> it won't start for me at all
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: it took alot of packaging to get push rights. I usually put in a personal ppa you can set up on your launchpad page
<valorie> along with redshift, kpat, and the puzzle thing I tried last night
<Sick_Rimmit> No I have no PPA's setup
<valorie> not sure if it is us, or KDE problem
<sgclark> valorie: I had to do some funky dbus command to get it to work. let me see if I can find post
<sgclark> not ideal for your typical user though I suspect
<valorie> so is that a packaging problem, or should I file a bug in KDE against kdeconnect?
<sgclark> oh I don't kinow, I have never looked at that package
<valorie> ok
<valorie> after I installed palapeli, and tried to run it, I got the same error message I get with kpat
<valorie> KDEInit could not launch 'kpat':
<valorie> Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kpat'.
<valorie> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kpat: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kpat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<sgclark> err
<valorie> I filed a bko bug, but perhaps it was the wrong place to file
<Sick_Rimmit> OK Looking at your profile sgclarkmy thinking is to create 2 PPA's kubuntu-utopic, and kubuntu-vivid
<sgclark> libkdeinit5_kpat.so is a frameworks build... and afasik we don't have any apps yet frameworks builds
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yeah
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Cool thanks for your reassurance
<valorie> sgclark: are you saying that the games have been ported to f5, and that is why they aren't working?
<valorie> or that they have not
<sgclark> valorie: I think that is an upstream issue if you are using normal 4.14.* KDE SC
<sgclark> valorie: let me see if I have the problem
<valorie> no, I have plasma 5, 14.10
<sgclark> 14.10???? did I miss a release?
<Quintasan> HURR
<Quintasan> yofel: Does dch pick up your email address automagicall?
<Quintasan> I have DEBEMAIL="quintasan@kubuntu.org" in .devscripts but it still marks me as quintasan@demonbane which makes no sense.
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> it ignores the,
<sgclark> valorie: or 14.10 as in utopic..? too many 14's lol
<Quintasan> them*
<Quintasan> sgclark: Utopic is 14.10
<Quintasan> Trusty is 14.04
<valorie> utopic, yes
<sgclark> yes I know that..
<sgclark> The next KDE Applications is  14.12 , sorry for my confusion
<valorie> haha, too many damn numbers
<sgclark> ikr
<valorie> users constantly confuse me in #kubuntu
<Quintasan> valorie: bug #1312896 should be fixed in vivid as soon as I testbuild it.
<ubottu> bug 1312896 in plasma-widget-redshift (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-redshift does not pull redshift binary" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312896
 * Sick_Rimmit hums tum tee tum tum tee
<valorie> Quintasan: good to hear
<Sick_Rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8738585/
<valorie> of course I have all the installed parts now
<sgclark> valorie: yeah something is not right. Going through menu I get that same error. /usr/share/kpat in terminal works though. 
<valorie> but maybe others don't have the weird error I encountered
<valorie> ooo
<valorie> I'll try that for now, sgclark
<valorie> however, I would still like to know where to file a bug -- is that against our packaging?
<valorie> or the source packages
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rick-timmis/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-utopic
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: It goes good
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I'm going to write my notes up. Will have a crack at building this for Vivid tomorrow
<Sick_Rimmit> Thank you so much sgclark You're Awesome!!
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: np :)
<sgclark> valorie: your bug is in the right place
<gandalf> hi there, I have a question regarding plasma5. I installed kubuntu 14.10 plasma5 version, then parallel to it also ubuntu-desktop to have an ubuntu session in case something doesnt work with the new plasma5. I found the installation of ubuntu-desktop to interfere with plasma5, in particular some icons are overwritten by older ones (example: systemsettings). is there a known way to fix this?
<valorie> btw, /usr/share/kpat did not work for me 
<valorie> oh, well
<Sick_Rimmit> hi gandalf
<sgclark> really?
<Sick_Rimmit> Not sure about the answer on this, but...
<sgclark> valorie: did you have any output?
<Sick_Rimmit> Plasma 5 is a Tech preview at the moment, so it won't be straight forward getting it to play nice right now
<Sick_Rimmit> We are however going to release Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5 as teh default
<valorie> $ /usr/share/kpat
<valorie> bash: /usr/share/kpat: No such file or directory
<Sick_Rimmit> So I think virtual box or other vm is probably your friend at this  point
<sgclark> valorie: ugh my bad. /usr/games/kpat 
<Sick_Rimmit> I hope this helps
<valorie> heh
<valorie> weeee, it works
<valorie> ok, productivity is at an end
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> my problem... installing other games to test wants to remove kubuntu-plasma5-desktop... this is definately a packaging problem
<sgclark> Recommends: khelpcenter4 O.o wonder how many of these are out there
<gandalf> ok Sick_Rimmit, that means I just have to wait?
<sgclark> gandalf: could you report a bug on launchpad?
<Sick_Rimmit> gandalf:  It might pay to use kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-plasma5-desktop together
<sgclark> gandalf: and a installl log would be great
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: I didn't know this was possible
<valorie> to use them together
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: neither do I, I am just assuming that apt-get will resolve it. I haven't tried
<Sick_Rimmit> But it would be what I would attempt, given the problem that Gandalf was presenting.
<sgclark> err no, they conflict
 * Sick_Rimmit runs and hides in his basket
<sgclark> I am not even convinced ubuntu-desktop plays nice with plasma5
<sgclark> haven't tried and don't have a spare system to try on
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: According to Gandalf it does not
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a Plasma5 preview at work, I can try and break it on
<apachelogger> Riddell: re phonon, I really do not know anymore, vlc keeps regressing on me, so I am somewhat disappointed in both .. how about xine? :P
<valorie> oh xine, the good old days
<valorie> when everything crashed or froze All The Time
<gandalf> @sgclark: yes will do
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> apachelogger: what about this cmplayer thing? :)
<apachelogger> it has mplayer in the name...
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-30
<mhall119> sgclark: can you register for https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1411 ? I can't add you to summit.ubuntu.com as a track lead until you do
<sgclark> mhall119: done
<mhall119> thanks sgclark 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: now now, just because it has mplayer in the name doesnt mean its a POS... its actual quite stable, but yeah, as a base for phonon , it might give you slight migraines. although as an added fun it also has ffmpeg code in it... oh the joy! it makes my debugging skill all smoochy inside 
<bukai> Riddell: I have come up with some ideas for the website, i.e. creating a theme instead of using a default one from wp. Shall I go ahead with the idea i have in mind for the theme?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<_Groo_> howdy soee
<soee> _Groo_: hiho
<_Groo_> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: reckon someone needs to file for KF5 SRU exception starting with 15.04
<_Groo_> apachelogger: !!! long time no see
<_Groo_> apachelogger: my favorite phonon developer
<Riddell> apachelogger: meh
<Riddell> I'm taking a day off walking in the hills
<apachelogger> _Groo_: hello there, welcome back
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun
<apachelogger> wait, walking in the hills Oo
<_Groo_> apachelogger: tks tks, so are you considering using cmplayer as a phonon NSA backdoor, i mean phonon backend?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah he took a shovel
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> mplayer has no api
<apachelogger> or does it not actually use mplayer?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it uses ffmpeg
<apachelogger> at any rate, anything that is directly tied to ffmpeg is unadoptable by half the world and has the added pointlessness of 'we could just use ffmpeg'
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and mpv
<apachelogger> martin sandsmark even has an ffmpeg phonon backend
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i remember a mplayer backend back in the day
<_Groo_> used to work
<apachelogger> it really didn't
<apachelogger> since mplayer has no api
<_Groo_> it as just a big blob, it called the player directly
<apachelogger> everything built ontop of mplayer is usually derpy crap
<_Groo_> it was*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well we have 3 bazillion players but besides gstreamer we dont have any good multimedia frameworks
<_Groo_> either we use libav/ffmpeg or... vlc?
<_Groo_> and even those , cross polinate
<apachelogger> there really only should be one framework TBH
<_Groo_> two... for competition sake
<_Groo_> if you want to *uck things up, lets make just ONE framework, developed by committee and with apple AND google has leaders
<apachelogger> platformwise the fragementation is very counterproudctive and is the reason multimedia on linux sucks balls
<_Groo_> that should be fun and fast
<_Groo_> fragmentation IS linux
<apachelogger> no it's not
<_Groo_> is xine still developed?
<_Groo_> not in life support, but actively developed?
<apachelogger> nope
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so theres not much choice is it?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: there's two
<apachelogger> which is one too many considering both leave you wanting
<_Groo_> vlc and gstreamer
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> morning
<santa_> hi
<manchicken> Hi.
<Riddell> 12:07 < didrocks> Riddell: hey, do you think there would be anything kde-side blocking a bluez5 transition?
<Riddell> hmm I always forget that
<_Groo_> oh bluez5, yes please
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you think my cmplayer proposal was well accepted? :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: i wonder what the reaction would be if it was a complex or dangerous package. so much
<_Groo_> drama
<Riddell> _Groo_: sorry I've been away today and not read the replies
<_Groo_> Riddell: its a good read
<_Groo_> Riddell: how was the hicking?
<sgclark> Riddell: hope you had a good day, stopping in, or do you have a moment for a question?
<lordievader> Is the Plasma5 image boken? Used Unetbootin to make a live-usb. And sddm is saying it can't open /lib/init/init-d-script
<lordievader> And he is right, there is no such file.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: bukai asked me for the WP site code
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure I understand what exactly to give him
<lordievader> Ah restarting sddm fixed it.
<Riddell> sgclark: ask away
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I gave him an account on the server so he should have everything
<Riddell> _Groo_: ach didn't get that far, ended up with doors locked with me on one side and neighbours on the other
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: then why did he ask me for the code? which by the way he shouldn't need
<ovidiu-florin> WP is open source, if he really needs the core code
<ovidiu-florin> but for developing a theme I don't think it is necessary
<Riddell> no it's not
<ovidiu-florin> don't get me wrong
<ovidiu-florin> he can have it
<sgclark> Riddell: I found our config path issue which will fix several items, plasam5 moved to XDG_CONFIG_DIR which is set in 00upstart and then overwritten in 60x11-common_xdg_path and I can only get *rc files to be aknowleged in the paths there. /usr/share/kubuntu-settings setup no longer works. Soooo my question is how to best override so we can seperate kubuntu specific configs
<ovidiu-florin> but it isn't necessary
<sgclark> Riddell: right now I can only get config files to work in /etc/xdg and /etc/xdg/xdg-plasma
<sgclark> Riddell: as set by 60x11-common-xdg-path Xsession.d script
<sgclark> Riddell: (also it breaks the upstart script FYI)
<lordievader> Hmm the plasma5 installer crashed on removing intamfstools.
<lordievader> Can the Kubuntu Next ppa be used on Vivid?
<sgclark> No - work in progress of moving to normal ppa/archive
<lordievader> Ok, then I won't add it (yet).
<lordievader> Thanks.
<sgclark> Riddell: I am putting all of my notes and discoveries on the trello card, just take a look when you have time. Thanks
<Riddell> thanks sgclark 
<soee> hey hey
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess somehow we want to override a setting or environement variable to add to the xdg directories
<Riddell> $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<sgclark> Riddell: right, my question is where
<Riddell> that needs set somewhere
<Riddell> previously we did it as a patch to startkde
<Riddell> I don't have a problem with doing the same again
<sgclark> Riddell: oh gmm
<sgclark> err
<Riddell> actually we added it to /etc/kde4rc
<sgclark> Riddell: this is for plasma 5 tho
<sgclark> Riddell: which I am not convinced reads that and I tried kderc
<Riddell> no it won't but I wonder if there's something equivalent
<Riddell> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html might say
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I have been on the hunt for many hours. Google is failing me. 
<Riddell> where is /etc/xdg/xdg-plasma being set? that must be set by something
<sgclark> Riddell: I will keep looking
<sgclark> Riddell:  60x11-common_xdg_path would get overwritten on upgrades.
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> well slap a 70xdg-kubuntu-dir in there
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know if it is important, but I noticed 00upstart also exports this path but it gets reset by  60x11-common_xdg_path
<Riddell> which just does export XDG_DATA_DIRS=XDG_DATA_DIRS:/usr/share/kubuntu-settings/kf5-settings
<sgclark> Riddell: that was my train of thought was going
<sgclark> Riddell: right, I got it sorted :) thanks !!!!
<Riddell> yay, good stuff sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: and I learned kubuntu-settings in this task lol woot
<ScottK> apachelogger: kf5 doesn't meet the criteria for a standing exception.
<sgclark> yay it works! where should I put my shiny new kubuntu-settings Riddell
<soee> someone on Plasma5  ?
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> sgclark: does partition manager work for you ?
<sgclark> soee: it starts and lists my drives etc. I don't have any spare drives to try and format sorry
<soee> sgclark: thats not the case
<soee> for me it says: Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: ..
<soee> s i have this error only and app does nto start
<sgclark> soee: that seems to be a common problem. did you just install it?
<sgclark> soee: try running in a terminal /usr/bin/partitionmanager
<soee> hm it says that file /home/soee/.kde/share/config/partitionmanagerrc is not ready to write
<soee> strange
<soee> yeah this singl efile in this location has: -rw------- 1 root root   868 Jul 20 12:41 partitionmanagerrc
<soee> is it possible that partision manager create dit with root permissions only ?
<sgclark> gosh I don't rightly know
<sgclark> mine does not behave that way
<soee> ok i hcanged rights, now i can run it from terminal
<sgclark> Riddell: pushed to bzr. Review and put where you need it. Thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-31
<debfx> ScottK: are you working on fixed packages for the latest quassel CVE? :)
<ScottK> debfx: I wasn't aware of the CVE, so no.
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be nice if someone could figure out why marble suddenly stopped passing its tests once phonon was updated.  It's blocking phonon migration to -release.  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-marble/9/ARCH=i386,label=adt/artifact/results/log
<ScottK> Not sure who though.
<Riddell> whyever does marble use phonon at all?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> No idea if it's actually phonon related or not.   Phonon update is just what triggered the test.
<Riddell> mm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: sgclark: how's libkpeople?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Hi - Utopic is done, it's in my New and Shiny PPA Repo, and logged aginast the Bug.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: I will do Vivid, probably on Monday now, but I think  this will take less time, as It just a small change.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Unless the pbuild environemnt bungs some issues for it.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: It goes well, and sgclark is my Angel ;-)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: lovely, what's the bug number?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ooo not sure, but if you look at my assinged bugs, I only have two that I am working on so it's easy to find I thinkl
<sgclark> morning
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test Waves at sgclark
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark!
<apachelogger> sgclark, Riddell: 4.12.2 is not released yet?
<sgclark> hmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: sure it is http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-and-development-platform-4142
<sgclark> really?
<Riddell> I'm yet to update it in vivid
<sgclark> oh
<apachelogger> konsole (4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<Riddell> apachelogger: go ahead
<apachelogger> add to that?
<apachelogger> or new entry
<sgclark> it missed the freeze I think
 * apachelogger is really bad at asking questions ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: add to that
<apachelogger> kthx
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hey sgclark, how goes it?
<sgclark> pretty well, yourself?
<apachelogger> commited, if you want konsole in some ppa, please someone upload :P
<BluesKaj> fine thanks...snow on hallowe'en tho :(
<sgclark> hehe yeah big rain/hail storm here
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's already turning to slush
<BluesKaj> damn adblock on chrome is blocking flash on some sites like CBC, BBC 
<BluesKaj> guess I''l just have to tolerate the ads
<Riddell> sgclark: I think your 70xdg-kubuntu-dir in kubuntu-settings unnecessarily duplicates and overwrites 60x11-common_xdg_path
<Riddell> sgclark: i think better to simplify to XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings"
<Riddell> sgclark: want to do that or shall I?
<sgclark> Riddell: I will... 
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed - tested - pushed
<Riddell> awooga, uploading to vivid
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> sgclark: in qwt "Description: Due to licensing mathml is not enabled by default, enabling it" do you know more about that?
<sgclark> Riddell: no, but I put the license in COpyright. It looked like LGPL-2.1+... 
<Riddell> right it's all LGPL with some exceptions
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you get the idea there was licensing issues?
<sgclark> Riddell: as long as it is in Copyright file should be ok no? qwt has some exceptions as well
<sgclark> Riddell: by reading config file because the no longer enable the mathml by default so missing files etc...
<sgclark> Riddell: did I do wrong or?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> "Because of license implications" sounds ominous but it's all freely licenced and doesn't link to anything different
<Riddell> so no idea what that's all about
<Riddell> sgclark: however I don't think it needs to be renamed to add qt4 in the package names, any good reason for that?
<sgclark> me either, so I thought just putting the license in copyright will work
<sgclark> Riddell: alot of other packages do that...
<sgclark> Riddell: I took a guess
 * sgclark cires if she has to chage it
<Riddell> sgclark: nah I can change it back, easy enough, the qt5 one certainly needs to be changed of course
<sgclark> new version akonadi
<sgclark> O.o
<sgclark> I want!
<BluesKaj> ugh!
<Riddell> I'm sure you can have it :)
<sgclark> lol building
<Riddell> so sgclark, when are you going for kubuntu-dev? :)
<sgclark> Oh yeah, I need to start that process. I feel ready now
<Riddell> awooga
 * sgclark adds to-do
<sgclark> Riddell: how do you get it to report new package to launchpad via IRC?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: newpackage ?
<sgclark> new release rather
<shadeslayer> newversion I think
<sgclark> newversion akonadi 1.13.0
<sgclark> hmm
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion akonadi 1.13.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1388084
<shadeslayer> Voila
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thanks!
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test Just loving Plasma 5
<sgclark> Riddell: akondai vivid ready for review: https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+packages no changes needed.
<sgclark> working on utopic now
<Riddell> sgclark: qwt and qwt-qt5 uploaded!
<Riddell> is akonadi in debian git?
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like akonadi needs a merge then we can put it in a debian git branch, want to do it or shall I?
<sgclark> Riddell: I will
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: your libkpeople package misses some bits:
<Riddell> libkpeople3-dbg rename to libkpeople4-dbg
<Riddell> debian/control-copy left lying around
<Riddell> Recommends: kdelibs5-dbg, nepomuk-core-dbg, libsoprano-dbg
<Riddell> those last two are obsolete
<Riddell> Reaplces/Breaks: libkpeople3
<Riddell> and build-dep on baloo-dev
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: the good news is it all compiles on vivid so yay uploading
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: for bonus points you could merge with debian and get a branch in debian git http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkpeople.git/
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: OK, I have noted those issues and will correct them thanks
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: I already did in the version uploaded to vivid so you can just download that and compare
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Right Oh, that sounds great thanks again.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test>  will try to fix it on Monday evening, and reload to my PPA
<_Groo_> guys can you confirm that the system info applet (cpu/ram info) is broken in the kf5 daily?
<_Groo_> it says its missing org.kde.io
<_Groo_> org.kde.kio
<_Groo_> the packages are there, its probably a bug upstream, i just wanted to confirm that you guys have the same issue
<_Groo_> just add the system info widget and it should give you an error
<_Groo_> can someone confirm this?
<Riddell> I see a system load viewer _Groo_ which works fine, but this is on a utopic install
<_Groo_> no, the utopic one is working, i mean daily ppa
<_Groo_> i want to confirm its a bug upstream, not a packaging regression
<Riddell> the packaging is pefect :)
<Riddell> anyway ask apachelogger or shadeslayer, they're testing the ci images today
<apachelogger> which daily is the question really
<apachelogger> _Groo_: confirmed
<apachelogger> fallout from dep cleanup possibly
<apachelogger> _Groo_: updated pushed
<sgclark> Riddell: since we are going to git anyway I can just leave Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org> correct?
<sgclark> or add Kubuntu in there somewhere
<Riddell> sgclark: I've been changing it to Debian/kubuntu  then you don't need an Original-maintainer line
<sgclark> cool thanks
<Riddell> hopefully debian dudes will merge that in
<gandalf> i could use a hint here: after recent upgrades (running kubuntu 14.10 with plasma5) it takes several minutes to logi in after i enter my password at the login page, and the desktop consists of just a black background and an empty panel on top..
<gandalf> i can start programs from a konsole, but e.g. dolphin comes up with no borders and i cannot move the window
<_Groo_> apachelogger: tks for the confirmation :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: so it WAS a packaging regression? ;)
 * _Groo_ thinks riddell wants to confuse him
<_Groo_> btw kscreen isnt building since the 29th, anyone looking at it?
<shadeslayer> gandalf: sounds like kwin broke
<shadeslayer> what happens if you run kwin_x11 --replace
<gandalf> shadeslayer: when i run kwin_x11 --raplce also the empty panel disappears, but that's all
<sgclark> shadeslayer: Riddell: help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8761970/
<shadeslayer> installgen should be dropped
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> atleast thats what I was told 
<apachelogger> anyone with plasma5 around?
<apachelogger> not a daily build
 * sgclark braves the world of unstable
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg -S kwin/tabbox
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pi323nbe8
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how's bukai doing?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not heard from him in a few days
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm catching up on my emails
<ovidiu-florin> regarding the UFW gui, as far as I remember it works ok, I'm using it at work on arch
<ovidiu-florin> but not very intensively
<ovidiu-florin> I'd say, let's push it, and gather bugs on the go, if there are any
 * ovidiu-florin laughs about what he said: software without bugs
<ovidiu-florin> Don't think translations were integrated though, let me check
<ovidiu-florin> i18n functions are in
<ovidiu-florin> so it's translation ready
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: got any packaging?
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't done any lately
<Riddell> ah well needs someone to package it
<Riddell> you could try seeing if new packager extraordinaire Sick_Rimmit_Test is up for it
<ovidiu-florin> what's the status on the KDevelop 4.7 backport?
<ovidiu-florin> it just needs packaging?
<Riddell> 4.7 is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop
<ovidiu-florin> so it's done?
<sgclark> for awhile now
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> :D
 * Riddell wanders home with a bit of a cold
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer: My akonadi merge has been pushed to bzr if one of you could review it. Thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell's gone, and I can review it on monday
<sgclark> sure np
<apachelogger> Riddell's got a cold from walking around hills
<sgclark> ick :( thats no fun
<apachelogger> what do we learn from this: the great outdoor is trying to kill us all
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> http://www.reddit.com/r/outside
<sgclark> mm a game called outside?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw are we not keeping akonadi packaging in debian git?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: It still has to be moved
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I think Riddellwanted to move the merge
<sgclark> once it is approved :)
<Riddell> it hasn't been merged
<sgclark> yes it has!
<Riddell> it needs to be merged and then put into debian git
<Riddell> it has?
<sgclark> it needs review :) I pushed to bzr Riddell :)
<sgclark> masterpiece I must say
<Riddell> that different to what I saw this morning from your PPA? that was just an update from utopic
<sgclark> Right this is a merge complete and total
<Riddell> awesome
<sgclark> went through diff etc
<_Groo_> last hour daily build broken yakuake, its missing the konsole component... but konsole itself works oO it was working 6 hours ago :D
<_Groo_> broke*
<BluesKaj> _Groo_, did you try reinstalling yakuake?
<sgclark> actually I think I saw they split out a kpart something or other out of konsole, me thinks a dependancy may need to be added.
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<_Groo_> sgclark: ^ this :) thank you sgclark :D
 * _Groo_ thinks my credits in this channel arent the best :P
 * sgclark out
<soee> sgclark: i see you fixed teh About bug, cool and thanks :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ↑
<valorie> happy Halloween, y'all
<sgclark> same to you!
<valorie> not too happy atm, my daughter had a seizure at work, and is now in the hospital getting tests
<valorie> had a second one in the hosp.
<valorie> I was going to drive up there, but her husband is with her now
<sgclark> oh no :( /hugs
<valorie> waiting is so hard
<valorie> at least I was able to talk with her
<valorie> ty
<valorie> you know what it's like when your children suffer
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> so hard
<valorie> sgclark: are you interested in devops?
<sgclark> what is that?
<valorie> bcooksley is looking for a mentee to set up a fresh CI for KDE, as a season of KDE project
<valorie> he's gotten no bites yet, as he posted it very close to the student deadline
<sgclark> oooh sounds interesting
<valorie> there is no requirement that one be a student
<sgclark> I want a certificate =)
<valorie> and it possibly would not take a long time to implement, but would look very good on a job application
<sgclark> ok I can sign up
<valorie> if that is the sort of thing you are aiming for
<valorie> http://tinyurl.com/SoK-ideas2014
<valorie> and talk to him in #kde-sysadmin
<sgclark> I am aiming for anything open source, of cource Kubuntu/KDE all the better lol
<sgclark> thanks valorie!
<valorie> the deadline was last night, but we will make an exception if he wants you
<valorie> I should have pinged you yesterday but he didn't get it posted very fast
<valorie> also my connectivity has been crap personified
<sgclark> yeah I had no clue non student could sign up..
<sgclark> otherwise I likely would have taken test.kubuntu.org
<sgclark> alas
<valorie> back, hopefully
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-01
<ScottK> sgclark: I just made a perlqt upload, so please be sure to update what you have locally (I updated bzr).
<sgclark> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Noskcaj> Are there any plans to move qtlocation-opensource-src to geoclue-2.0? i.e. the version supported by upstream
<Noskcaj> bug 1388294 is related
<ubottu> bug 1388294 in geoclue-2.0 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388294
<Noskcaj> Mirv, ^
<valorie> Noskcaj: geoclue ain't working now
<valorie> at least for me, in redshift
<valorie> I already filed a bug about that
<Noskcaj> valorie, Have you tried with the new version>
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy geoclue
<valorie> geoclue:
<valorie>   Installed: 0.12.99-3ubuntu1
<valorie>   Candidate: 0.12.99-3ubuntu1
<valorie> is 2.0 packaged somewhere?
<Noskcaj> it's packaged as "geoclue-2.0"
<Noskcaj> they're co-installable
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/put2c6qdt
<valorie> after installing 2.0
<valorie> maybe I need to configure it
<Noskcaj> it would need rebuilding, yes
<Noskcaj> i'll try and merge redshift later today
<valorie> ooooo
<valorie> please backport to utopic
<valorie> gosh, I already feel like I'm on the bleeding edge
<valorie> now I feel like I should be in vivid too
<valorie> I was going to configure redshift manually, but if you are going to backport, I'll wait and test
<Noskcaj> i probably won't backport it. Try building it yourself
<valorie> ok
<valorie> if it builds perhaps I can talk quintasan into backporting
<Noskcaj> valorie, looks like there is no geoclue-2.0 support for redshift
<valorie> Noskcaj: thanks for the information
<valorie> I'll just configure manually
<Mirv> Noskcaj: I haven't given thought to that, as I've not used the geoclue backend. so it compiles against either?
<Mirv> Noskcaj: I'd say file a bug towards Debian, so that we wouldn't diverge from pkg-kde's packaging (anymore than we already do by packaging both Qt Positioning and Qt Location unlike Debian)
<valorie> Mirv: what backend did you use?
<valorie> what is working for me now is manual in a config I copied from the website and adjusted
<Noskcaj> Mirv, I have no idea if it supports both, everything about Qt/KDE is a mystery too me
<Noskcaj> I'll make a debian bug tomorrow
<Mirv> valorie: the Ubuntu plugin on the phone, from source package qtubuntu-sensors. it's used eg. in OSMTouch app.
<Mirv> Noskcaj: ah right, you meant geoclue upstream supports 2.0 series. right.
<Mirv> then it's probably a wishlist item to Qt upstream, unless geoclue 2.0 is relatively compatible with the earlier version. but the Debian bug won't hurt anyway, as from distribution point of view it'd be good to use a supported geoclue version.
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: automated crash reporting?
<kikidee> apachelogger: are you there?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> someone on Plasma5 can confirm that when using hdmi to connect to TV or ther screen the screen corners action (show windows, show desktop) dont work ?
<_Groo_> soee_: can you confirm that with latest kf5 build, yakuake brakes because of a missing konsole kpart?
<santa_> shadeslayer: ping?
<shadeslayer> santa_: pong
<santa_> shadeslayer: oh hi, I found some issues when building latest frameworks and plasma packages, so if you have some time I would like to work with you in order to fix them, are you ready?
<shadeslayer> santa_: I'm not working on a weekend, so maybe on Monday?
<santa_> ah, you are one of those bluesystems folks? anyway, yes will poke you again this monday if possible
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> santa_: preferably, just send a email to kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> I might even reply to that tomorrow if I have time
<santa_> ok, see you
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> sgclark: _Groo_ Riddell re konsole ... all things that only need the kpart need their deps adjusted to actually want the konsole4-kpart package
<apachelogger> I didn't get to that yesterday
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok
<valorie> Mirv: interesting
<valorie> I don't need my phone redshifted
<valorie> :-)
<kikidee> yofel: are you there?
<yofel> kikidee: yes?
<kikidee> can I pm you?
<yofel> sure..
<murthy> yofel: hi
<yofel> hey
<murthy> yofel: got some time? need some info about a possible bug
<yofel> murthy: well, feel free to ask
<murthy> The option to install proprietary stuff when selected invokes the kubuntu driver installer with out install option, when using a nvidia card, It tries to install the nvidia binary driver. This blogs the main install process and the cursor turns to wait icon and the process does not proceeds to the partitioning screen until the download finishes
<yofel> sounds familiar
<murthy> The bug is not in the nvidia driver, its in the kubuntu driver manager or the apt
<murthy> the problem is if my internet connection is 512 kbps and the nvidia binary driver is 200 mb, you can imagine how long it will wait until it proceeds to the next screen
<murthy> a common user with a poor internet connection will mistake it as a system hang
<murthy> We had already discussed this earlier and you were on a python script that was causing the issue. Now I want to file a bug report, but I want it to be a quality one and developer friendly. So tell what are the things that you expect in the  bug report, I will get all those and file it
<murthy> If you dont have an nvidia card, then its not an issue for replication of the bug, you just have to hardcode apt or the driver manager to download some stuff that is large enough to have a download time sufficient enough to see the issue
<murthy> Another thing is vdpau seems to be not working with mplayer because of the recent libav api changes. Will the bug be fixed soon or will libav be downgraded?
<murthy> here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer2/+bug/1374825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1374825 in mplayer2 (Ubuntu) "VDPAU does not work in libav on Utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> for first best file a bug against ubiquity as that's what's doing the hidding driver install in the first place. We can go from there
<yofel> wrt libav I'm clueless
<murthy> ok I will file a bug report for the first one. about libav, I know apachelogger is working with vlc and gstreamer, does he cover libav?
<yofel> ubuntu uses whatever libav it syncs from debian, we have no libav maintainer. I don't know who exactly would be responsible for this
<murthy> oh ok
<sgclark> apachelogger: I tried to work on konsole kpart but E: Unable to locate package konsole4-kpart and I quite literally cannot find it.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-02
<pratnala> Hello
<pratnala> I came to know of School of KDE just today. Can  I get some help? I want to participate
<Noskcaj> !ask | pratnala 
<ubottu> pratnala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pratnala> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pratnala> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pratnala> @Noskcaj, I don't understand: "ask to ask a question" What does that mean?
<Noskcaj> pratnala, Don't ask stuff like " Can  I get some help?"
<pratnala> Noskcaj, So I should just say: "I want some help in xyz" ?
<valorie> the school of KDE?
<valorie> I wonder what that means
<lordievader> Good morning.
<32NAABX4I> hi guys anyone knows if this one is still active https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5  ??? i asked in project-neon channel but no answer yet
<Riddell> oh he left
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<mitya57> Riddell, hi, I see that qt4-x11 FTBFS on arm64 because of some WebKit stuff. Currently we build WebKit only for Assistant, but maybe we can drop that (as assistant-qt5 is now available)?
<mitya57> This will allow us to greatly reduce the delta / build time / killed kittens amount.
<Riddell> mitya57: ooh that seems like a good idea
<mitya57> Qt 4 is now in pkg-kde Git, right?
<Riddell> mitya57: I guess I must have missed something in the merge 
<Riddell> mitya57: right, I have a kubuntu_vivid branch
<mitya57> Riddell, pushed some cleanup to git. There is some chance that it will build on arm64.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> mitya57: oh cool thanks, weil look tomorrow
<Moter8> Hey, just installed the kubuntu plasma5 beta2 and after apt-get uprading no windows are draggable
<Moter8> There's also no minimized, maximize and close buttons
<Moter8> Any idea?
<Moter8> Can't execute any commands :(
<sgclark> Moter8: please use the latest ISO, there were some significant problem with the beta releases. http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/
<Moter8> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ should be even more up-to-date, no? sgclark 
<Moter8> 23-Oct-2014 09:28 
<Moter8> or are those iso different things?
<sgclark> hmm maybe http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso
<sgclark> apachelogger is the one to ask about the frequency of the ISO. But on a Sunday you may not get much response.
<Moter8> np, i'll delete the 22 one
<Moter8> download*
<Moter8> wait, no.
<sgclark> I do know for a fact you do not want to use the beta ones though
<Moter8> iirc i tried the 22-oct one once and it didnt even boot
<Moter8> could be wrong.
<Moter8> Getting http://i.imgur.com/tPQSdRW.png after restarting post-installation of plasma5.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kikidee> Can't play HD videos with vdpau because of a bug in mplayer and other libav dependent players, what should I do? 
<BluesKaj_> kikidee, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BluesKaj_> I have to ask , because sometimes users forget about "extras" after upgrading 
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: I just checked and its not installed, I had upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: This is strange
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: I always select the option to install proprietary stuff during install and I remember selecting it 13.10. The thing is vdpau was working in 14.04. ok should I install it now?
<BluesKaj_> upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 won't install 'extras' it's not default , yes install it now
<kikidee> ok
<kikidee> I am using the opensource drivers for nvidia and have installed the mesa-vdpau-driver, is it sufficient? Had earlier tried with binary drivers installed by the driver manager
<BluesKaj_> kikidee, I use the nvidia 331 driver , all runs fine with HD video without the vpau mesa driver
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: installed the kubuntu- restircted-extras package and tested, no good. Shall i install the binary driver and test?, can i use 331 updates?
<BluesKaj_> use 331 , I think it's the recommended driver
<kikidee> ok
<BluesKaj_> I had to use the 331 updates in 14.10 when it was in alpha, but the regular 331 works fine now
<kikidee> oh ok, installing the 331 recommended driver 
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: driver installed, going for a restart
<BluesKaj_> kikidee, ok 
<Moter8> Having some issues with the KDE bug-reporter or how it's called. I select a bug > click on reference this issue > nothing happens
<Moter8> eg http://i.imgur.com/qLjryab.png
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: vdpau works, it was the missing kubuntu-restricted-extras package. vlc and mpv works. vdpau is still not working with mplayer, that confirms this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer2/+bug/1374825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1374825 in mplayer2 (Ubuntu) "VDPAU does not work in libav on Utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kikidee> BluesKaj_:  I will use vlc to play the HD videos until mplayer gets fixed. Thanks the help
<kikidee> *for
<BluesKaj_> kikidee,mplayer2 doesn't even launch here even tho it's installed, but I normaly use VLC for most video playback, and works great
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: Ya, vlc is versatile and good, the small difference i find in my system is vlc uses 14% of cpu when mplayer2 uses 5%
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: how did you launch mplayer?
<BluesKaj_> 14% is affordable in most cases :)
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: ya
<BluesKaj_> tried to launch mplayer2 "open with "
<kikidee> launches for me
<kikidee> BluesKaj_: wow tested another hd video with vlc and the cpu usage is just 9%, vlc is cool
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<amichair> Riddell: Thanks for all your great work and leadership with Kubuntu during the past decade (?), it is much appreciated by lots of people whom you've never met :-)
<amichair> Riddell: Good luck with your future endeavors, I'm sure you'll do many more great things!
<yossarianuk> hi - is this bug -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230  The cause of a really slow login to kde on 15.10 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yossarianuk> takes about 30 - 40 secs to get a usable desktop from login on 15.10 (didn;t happen on 15.04)
<yossarianuk> just wanted to ensure it was this bug (as that looks fixed upstream)
<amichair> yossarianuk: I have that bug, and it depends on what you mean by login....
<amichair> yossarianuk: it happens after the actual login screen, when some of the other stuff already appaers (including partial panel)
<yossarianuk> i.e after logging in to sddm 
<amichair> yossarianuk: but then it hangs for ~50 secs (in my case) until the panel is completely drawn and responsive
<yossarianuk> until its fully loaded the taskbar locations of clock, etc are wrong also 
<yossarianuk> sounds very similar.
<amichair> so yes, it's probably that
<yofel> there's more than one reason for a slow plasma login, but in ~2h or so I could wrap up a test package with above fix
<yossarianuk> I assume the fix will be in the normal updates at some point?
<yossarianuk> yofel: I'll happily test the package (when im back home)
<yossarianuk> so far though the slow login is the only real issue with 15.10, apart from that it seems better than 15.04.
<yofel> the fix is in Plasma/5.4, so it should be part of 5.4.3
<amichair> yofel: any idea when that will be released and available in kubuntu updates?
<yofel> .3 is due in ~3 weeks
<yofel> we can cherry-pick that patch before that if it really does help
<amichair> yofel: personally I don't log in/out too often, so a 3 weeks wait is fine. I'd think the ubiquity bug that causes the upgrade to 15.10 to crash is far more critical.
<yofel> erm, what bug? (ubiquity is the live-installer, and has nothing to do with upgrading)
<amichair> yofel: oh, then someone pointed me to report a bug in the wrong place, perhaps
<yossarianuk> yofel: login bug - its not exactly critical however would give bad impressions to someone checking out how plasma5 is getting along. maybe add to known 15.10 issues on the release notes ?
<yofel> amichair: I guess update-manager would be more correct. I think I remember someone talking about a crash there
<yofel> yossarianuk: hm, we could maybe add a generic message about that. There seems to be at least the bluez issue and an issue with akonadi that cause that
<amichair> yofel: bug #1509655
<ubottu> bug 1509655 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crashed on custom configuration file dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509655
<amichair> yofel: there was also bug #1509653 which was scary (saw it on two systems), but doesn't actually prevent the upgrade from succeeding, so not that critical
<ubottu> bug 1509653 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kdeinit5 crashes during upgrade to 15.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509653
<amichair> yofel: but the former bug just crashed the upgrade and left people with a broken system. discussed it with two other guys on #kubuntu the other day who also suffered from it.
<yofel> yeah, I know about the kdeinit5 one. But no idea what to do about that
<soee_> yossarianuk: allee was thinking that the loading system lag problem could be caused by akonadi
<yofel> I think he pretty much proved that his problem is akonadi
 * yofel wonders if the pyqt5 API changed...
<allee> Yes. Unfortunately dvratil could not reproduce with master :-(
<allee> yofel: is there a description how to pick e.g. only KDEPIM from CI  (to test if the problem goes away with master pkgs)
<yofel> no, your best bet would be to add the repository and selectively upgrade the packages you're interested in
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgclark> morning
<ahoneybun> o/
<BluesKaj> nothing in the pipe for 4 days , that's unusual for a new release, still plenty of unsolved issues 
<d_ed> can you guys look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334 I've linked to a patch, if you could backport it, that'd probably be useful
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> d_ed: on my todo list, thanks for the bug link
<yossarianuk> d_ed: cheers - thats affecting me
<d_ed> it's in 5.4.3, which is ETA mid Nov
 * ahoneybun has a ssd so he is not feeling that
<d_ed> actually, you have bluetooth so you're not feeling that
<d_ed> we just sit idle for 30s doing nothing
<ahoneybun> ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , but removing NM from the panel is not a solution here, since I use vpn a lot , and I have no intentions of trying to configure openvpn and server in network interfaces
<d_ed> well, that's why we fixed it :D
<BluesKaj> d_ed, I must be missing a repos because nothing upgrades here
<d_ed> ah.. When I say "we" I mean KDE upstream
<d_ed> I'm here liasoning.
<clivejo> yofel: seems to be on the case :)
<clivejo> yofel: do you create a quilt patch for plasma-nm and put it in the packaging?
<clivejo> to patch libs/handler.h and libs/handler.cpp
<yofel> clivejo: yes, do you want do prepare the SRU? I probably won't get to it until the evening
<clivejo> yofel: never done it before so unsure of the process
<clivejo> trying to follow what you do to fix it
<yofel> hm, then it'll have to wait until later. Then I can tell you what needs to be done
<clivejo> does the patch go into debian git?
<clivejo> and if so what branch, now that wily is release?
<yofel> yes, but you also need to branch of kubuntu_xenial_archive, put the patch there first, then prepare a similar upload with different version in kubuntu_wily_archive, update the bug with the SRU information and get things uploaded
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> the prepare wily version is were I think you lose me
<clivejo> version numbers still confuse me
<clivejo> yofel: maybe give me a shout when you are free, Id like to go through it with you if thats ok
<yofel> well, here it's easy. Say you have -0ubuntu1 in wily now, xenial would get -0ubuntu2, wily-updates -0ubuntu1.1
<yofel> sure, will have to wait until after work, so in ~6h
<clivejo> is there a script you run to start all the new xenial branches?
<clivejo> or are they done manually as needed?
<yofel> good question.. no idea right now. I think manually is fine for now
<yofel> Riddell: what was the process for vivid->wily back then? ^
<Riddell> sitter had a script somewhere I think
<Riddell> manually is also fine
<clivejo> Riddell: would you show me the script?
<Riddell> when I say somewhere it's because I don't remember where :)
<clivejo> where is sitter these days, havent seen him about?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is that docs.kubuntu.co.uk server?
<clivejo> when does development on xenial official start?
<yofel> once the toolchain upload is done. There'll be an announcement somewhere (ubuntu-devel ML I think?)
<Riddell> sitter said he was away on friday, I guess he's taking a long weekend
<Riddell> ahoneybun: still doing fine :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: could you update it :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: update what about it?
<BluesKaj> saw something about the toolchain for Oct 29th
<ahoneybun> the content?
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> make it like this: http://192.254.78.155/
<yofel> oh, that came out really nice :)
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel :)
 * ahoneybun flys off to work
<yofel> and me to lunch
<yofel> bbl
<Riddell> ahoneybun: feel free to update it, not my responsibility any more I'm afraid
<mhall119> hi, does anyone here involved in plasma mobile want to host a session talking about it for the convergence track of UOS 15.11?
<yofel> clivejo: actually, I just noticed that #ubuntu-devel says "Archive: open" - so xenial is already open for dev
<clivejo> yofel: Im trying to find the scripts sitter used
<clivejo> not having much luck
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you know where those are ^
<clivejo> Riddell: suggested the channel logs
<clivejo> but cant find anything yet
<Riddell> he may have just put it in a pastebin
<yofel> not sure I would find anything there either. I believe the CI repo is on Alioth, but I don't remember how it's called
<yofel> OTOH, scripting creation of a branch in all repos is something you can do with a 5-line bash script or so..
<clivejo> I been looking at logs after the 23rd April 2015
<clivejo> would hardly be done before it?
<yofel> very unlikely, right
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/amor.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> does it log when the wily archive was started?
<clivejo> that period of time looks like sgclark was working on it
<Riddell> ach it's just one command, just do it by hand
<yofel> considering our workflow, santa_'s new scripts should probably have a failsafe check that makes sure the branch exists before it tries to check it out
<yofel> so just leave it for now and just create the branch you need by hand
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-137-gcdc24d3 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/PageHeader.qml
<pursuivant> Fix margins in the page header
<pursuivant> Only leave them on the side
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/cdc24d3516b565bbdbe906147ee6cdd8480ccd0b
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-138-g1e8f40a * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/SourcesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Fix sources page display
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1e8f40a82e577dfb9428579e817132936d75426b
<sgclark> clivejo: all by hand, I did not have a magic script.
<kustodian> I noticed that Telepathy auth for Google Hangouts has been changed, so now you have to login with your google account and than it justs uses the auth token
<kustodian> but the problem is that it doesn't work
<kustodian> after I login into google without any errors, when I try to go online it doesn't work
<kustodian> tries for a few seconds and than it stops without any errors
<kustodian> I'm on 15.10
<kustodian> upgraded today
<marco-parillo> kustodian: Can you go to you GMail, and see if you have an e-mail about some kind of insecure, deprecated access attempt?
<clivejo> sgclark: wow, you must be very patient!
<yofel> you may imagine a world without the automation scripts :P
<sgclark> heh yes
<sgclark> also had to do all the debian merges at the same time
<yofel> hm, we have to do those too, right..
<sgclark> yeah
 * yofel imagines a 300-or-so long todo list
<yofel> someone motivate me...
<sgclark> I am working on trusty and vivd backports right now, can after though.
<santa_> yofel, clivejo: what you are trying to do? creating new branches for xenial?
<yofel> santa_: that was the original topic, yes
<clivejo> yes, automatically
<santa_> for frameworks/plasma/apps for example?
<clivejo> all of them
<yofel> FWIW, as scarlett said, we have to do that anyway when we merge, so the point is moot in some sense
<santa_> clivejo, yofel: give me a couple of minutes and I will send a terminator to the rescue
<santa_> actually an early version of its firmware
<yofel> XD
<kustodian> marco-parillo: I didn't receive an email like that
<kustodian> I checked in the list of allow applications and "KDE Online Accounts" is there and it has access to a lot of stuff
<santa_> yofel: https://gitlab.com/kubuntu-clones/kubuntu-automation
<santa_> in the automation-ng branch I have the first version of git-clone-all and do-all
<santa_> so you can do this
<santa_> $ mkdir ~/kde-all/
<santa_> $ cd ~/kde-all/
<santa_> $ git-clone-all
<santa_> $ do-all "git checkout kubuntu_wily_archive"
<santa_> $ do-all "git branch kubuntu_xenial_archive"
<santa_> $ do-all "git push origin kubuntu_xenial_archive"
<santa_> and I think that should do the thing if that's what you want to do
<yofel> that page says 504, gitlab, what's wrong with you..
<santa_> sigh
<santa_> let me create a clone in github then
<santa_> yofel: https://github.com/jmsantamaria/kubuntu-automation-work
<yofel> thanks, I'll try it out when I'm home
<yofel> ~2h
<clivejo> yofel: will you please have a wee look at https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/8193598 when you get time
<clivejo> or even santa_ ^^
<clivejo> think the version number is wrong :(
<clivejo> needs to be 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1.1 for wily?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: ping
<Riddell> yes use 1.1 for wily-updates
<clivejo> Riddell: cant you check that over for me please :)
<clivejo> can you
<clivejo> I used the xenial packaging, to test build and upload to my PPA, do I need to push in wily archive too, with a different version number?
<Riddell> sorry I'm about to go out, but yes push it to wily_archive with the 1.1 version
<clivejo> with the 1.1 version number
<Riddell> yes
<clivejo> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> clivejo, pong
<clivejo> fancy testing plasma-nm for me?
<soee> clivejo: this build contains teh fix for the 30 sec lag 
<soee> ?
<soee> or it was related to different package ?
<clivejo> I believe so
<clivejo> if I have done it right
<soee> ;D
<clivejo> but the version number is wrong
<clivejo> Im trying to fix that now
<clivejo> eak, 1.1 version is pending for 2 hours
<yofel> clivejo: thanks for preparing plasma-nm, a few comments though
<yofel> - please always commit with UNRELEASED unless the version has been uploaded to the primary archive
<yofel> - the patch is either kubuntu_* -> origin: vendor, OR upstream_* -> origin: upstream. In this case, you'll want latter
<yofel> - The changelog message is actually rather good, but slightly wrong:
<yofel>  "will be applied upstream" is "from upstream" - it's already been committed. 
<yofel> The parentheses around the patch name don't really make sense. 
<yofel> you indicate an upload fixing a bug with: LP: #0000000 - which is usually at the end of your changelog message. (That will then auto-close the bug once uploaded)
<soee> yofel: is it save to test it https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/8193870 ?
<yofel> soee: yes
<soee> rebooting
<soee> back
<soee> yofel: interesting, system loads now in ~8 sec
<soee> so no lag as before
<yofel> ok, so you did have the bluez issue. At least we know that it works fine :)
<yofel> thanks for testing
<soee> yofel: one more reboot, just to be sure
<soee> yup, confirmed
<soee> system loads in ~ 8 sec now
<soee> clivejo: gret work with the package
<soee> allee: so in my case the lag was caused by bluez
<soee> yofel: what bug numer/link was it ?
<yofel> lp 1509334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509334
<soee> yofel: just poted small info about it on G+, hope it wasn't to early :)
<soee> now there are 2 annying bugs left imo.
<soee> first: missing plasma-pa icon in systray 
<soee> second: baloo indexer crash after system boot
<yofel> I don't have the second, but I've seen the first one - but it's a bit random..
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12973455/
<soee> oh and: https://plus.google.com/+JakobHarz/posts/h39zc6U85hc
<clivejo> yofel: thanks, nice to know all those
<clivejo> so kubuntu_ patch is only for something affecting us?
<yofel> is only for stuff either created by us or stuff specific to us
<clivejo> I see, I thought it was for a patch added by the kubuntu packagers
<clivejo> I commited xenial as UNRELEASED and wily with WILY, is that wrong?
<clivejo> regarding the patch name, should it be upstream_redhat_* to show where the patch came from?
<yofel> no, just upstream_
<yofel> unless you got that from some RHEL repository or so
<clivejo> KDE commit
<clivejo> I used quilt import *.diff
<yofel> right, so just upstream_ (i.e. it came from the repository that the source itself came from)
<clivejo> so at the end of my changelog I should put "* Fixes LP: #1509334" and LP will mark it as fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509334
<yofel> drop the "* Fixes"
<yofel> a) it belongs the the message above, b) the syntax already says that it fixes it
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/EYpzxwHXPG8
<clivejo> should I make those changes in git?
<clivejo> yofel: also, have I broken KCI ?
<yofel> please do the changes
<yofel> as for CI, it's been rather red lately... haven't looked at it
<clivejo> do I put LP: #000000 on a new line?
<yofel> that's up to you.. I usually only do that if the line gets too long
<clivejo> and my patch file should be .patch?
<yofel> that again doesn't matter, just keep what you have now
<yofel> regarding UNRELEASED, always use that unless you uploaded to the primary archive (or the target one)
<yofel> doesn't matter if it's dapper or xenial
<clivejo> can I ommit an extension?
<clivejo> just call it - upstream_fix_making_bluez_asynchronous
<yofel> I believe yes, but that's rather unusal..
<clivejo> what is usual standard
<clivejo> have to change the name anyways, might as well get it right :)
<yofel> I think .diff is what I've seen most, but I also saw .patch or nothing
<clivejo> Ill use .diff
<yofel> okay, what do you actually want from us...
<yofel> oh right, the patch will cause a build failure
<soee> ;]
<clivejo> oh?
<yofel> well, you took a patch from upstream git, now you're building upstream git and applying an already applied patch -> BOOM
<clivejo> ah, that makes sense
<clivejo> how does one fix that?
<clivejo> remove the patch in git?
<yofel> yes, in the _unstable branch once we're done
<clivejo> ok I pushed those changes
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> has the package been tested?
<clivejo> the one in my PPA?
<yofel> soee said that it fixed his problem
<soee> clivejo: yup, rebooted twice to confirm it. system loads now in ~8seconds (before it was ~ 30)
<clivejo> should I redo a ppa2 with the new changelog?
<yofel> would be useful yes, then we can copy that to the updates ppa once it's done building
<yofel> then we can point people there
<yofel> ok, now let me upload that and fill out the paperwork
<clivejo> yofel: can you explain?
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> see "Procedure"
<clivejo> you have to write an essay on why the update should go into the archive?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> hence "paperwork" :P
<yofel> the procedure comes from the very early ubuntu days where some X11 "quick fix" broke most of the user systems as an update
<clivejo> is it public?  can I have a read, just for curiosity?
<yofel> what?
<clivejo> the paperwork you submit
<yofel> sure, it goes into the bug description
<yofel> but I'll do that after the upload
<yofel> which comes after I testbuild - which I do once my xenial chroot creation is done ^^
<yofel> all the stuff you have to do to fix stuff - that's why you don't break it in the first place :P
<clivejo> only way I learn is to do it :)
<clivejo> and that usually means breaking it and then trying to fix it
<clivejo> so you are currently building for xenial?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> I guess I should create a xenial pbuilder-dist image
<clivejo> and a xenial PPA 
<yofel> not sure why you need a seperate PPA, but the chroot you should do
<yofel> or well, create it when you need it
<soee> http://tanglu.org/blog/2015/10/tanglu-40-dasyatis-kuhlii-alpha-released/
<yofel> xenial uploaded
<clivejo> yipppeee
<yofel> wily uploaded
<soee> any idea if there are some decisions for Martin's proposal @ Plasma bugfix releases ?
<yofel> don't we already have those?
<yofel> or what do you mean?
<yofel> clivejo: so, done updating the bug
<yofel> now we have to wait
<clivejo> wait on what?
<clivejo> for it to land in main archive?
<yofel> for someone from ~ubuntu-sru to approve the update and an archive admin to accept the upload
<yofel> then the package has to be tested and tagged verification-done
<yofel> once that's done and at least 7 days have passed the update can go into -updates
<soee> yofel: Martin proposed on #plasma releases like: 1 week, 1 week, 2 weeks , 4 weeks etc.
<clivejo> eakk
<soee> to get faster bug releases for users
<clivejo> such a load of fafff
<clivejo> have you put it in a kubuntu_testers PPA?
<soee> [11:12:40 CET] <mgraesslin> Riddell: I was thinking about how we can get our bug fixes faster to the user and had the idea of doing fibonaci releases
<soee> [11:13:01 CET] <mgraesslin> that is: 1 week, 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks and then depending whether we have bug fixes even more
<yofel> hm... that does make sense actually..
<yofel> so I wouldn't mind
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-27
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-139-g886f3a8 * Aleix Pol: discover/IconColors.cpp
<pursuivant> Make it possible to build with Qt 5.5
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/886f3a8193f388555fa98cfdb5e8054592a40371
<sgclark> I do believe the red is stemmed from a lack of qt 5.5
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/10/26/joint-statement-kubuntu-council-community-council/
<Riddell> "both councils collaborated and resolved any tensions together" they bully me so I feel I have to leave and that's resolved?
<Riddell> they still claim restrictions on ubuntu software which do not exist and which are contrary to ubuntu policy
<sitter> count as resoled tension in my book
<allee> Riddell: I was also confused when I read the blog post
 * sitter can't type nomo
<lordievader> Reads a bit like a cover up story, pretending everything is fine...
<allee> Only MHO of course: I think as long a  ubuntu CC does not state that in the future they promise coordinate from the begining with Kubuntu CC before any action against kubuntu members nothing is resolved. 
<Riddell> that's the UCC preferred way of resolving tension... I'm speachless
<allee> Riddell: does this mean the post had not the blessing of k cc?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<sitter> doesn't seem to have been proof read anyway :P
 * Riddell posts http://jriddell.org/2015/10/27/resolving-tension/
<clivejo> good morning ladies and gents
<lordievader> o/
<yofel> Riddell: your tension is not resolved I guess, and I doubt it ever will if you keep holding a grudge against the CC. 
<yofel> allee: well, lets say we decided to regularly talk to each other so this doesn't happen again in the first place. How well that will turn our has to be seen
<yofel> *turn out
<Riddell> I'll keep doing that while they support claims that go against ubuntu policy and upstream licences
<yofel> I still don't get how you expect them to say that it's against the policy if even the SFLC cannot easily say that.
<yofel> Sure, the issue isn't resolved, but I think we managed to get to a point where both councils are not throwing insults at each other anymore
<yofel> hence "tension resolved"
<lordievader> Not throwing insults at each other is good.
<yofel> so lets get back to a CoC compliant way of working together and improve things
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> yofel: the ubuntu policy is that packages in main "Must allow modification and distribution of modified copies under the same licence." canonical and the canonical staff on the UCC are claiming that binaries can not be freely copied
<Riddell> the SFLC only cared about the copyright licence which is different from the ubuntu policy
<yofel> that's another great sentence that says nothing in reality. If the license itself isn't explicit about the modification rights, then you still "only" have the rights implied by the license, plus additional conditions if the license allows that. 
<yofel> so if you want I can quote rohan for the Xth time that this is rather unclear when it comes to permissive licenses.
<Riddell> all licences in ubuntu are clear that they allow modification and distribution of modified copies under the same licence, else they would not get into ubuntu
<Riddell> no additional restrictions are put onto them
<Riddell> and to do so would be against that ubuntu policy
<yofel> okay, I didn't read far enough..
<yofel> it does say below "You, the user, must be able to pass on any software you have received from Ubuntu in either source code or compiled form."
<clivejo> yofel: how do I include the kernel dev packages in a control file?
<yofel> clivejo: er, what exactly are you trying to do?
<clivejo> package ktoshiba
<clivejo> needs kernel developer packages
<clivejo> for TOSHIBA_ACPI_SCI
<yofel> okay, so that's a kernel module?
<TJ-> clivejo: for building the package? build-depends linux-headers-$FLAVOUR
<TJ-> clivejo: if it's a DKMS module, a regular depends instead
<clivejo> I believe so, requires Kernel 4.3+
<TJ-> Oh, actually, for DKMS it just needs to depend on dkms itself
<clivejo> how do I specify which kernel version
<clivejo> Ive tried just using linux-headers
<TJ-> clivejo: it shouldn't be tied to a particular version, but maybe a >= is suitable
<TJ-> Are you making a DKMS package? That's the way to deal with out-of-tree kernel modules
<clivejo> TJ-: I dont know
<clivejo> just messing about, trying to package this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KToshiba?content=18621
<sitter> KToshiba from SVN :O
<clivejo> sitter: ??
<clivejo> I have a Toshiba laptop and spotted it on the RSS feed and thought Id have a go
<TJ-> That looks like a GUI/userspace application. Does it include a kernel module too? If so, the kernel module should be be separated into a <package>-dkms package
<clivejo> TJ-: no idea :/
<sitter> TJ-: it's not a module, apparently it just needs a new enough kernel due to ioctl request id helper TOSHIBA_ACPI_SCI
<sitter> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/include/uapi/linux/toshiba.h only introduced jul 24
<clivejo> error: ‘TOSHIBA_ACPI_DEVICE’ was not declared in this scope
<clivejo>      m_file.setFileName(TOSHIBA_ACPI_DEVICE);
<clivejo> gets to 10%
<sitter> yeah, I am not sure we hav ea new enough kernel in wily TBH
<yofel> we don't
<TJ-> sitter: clivejo then there's no need to specify a package dependency on a kernel version, maybe add code to check for the IOCTL at run-time and report if the kernel doesn't support it
<clivejo> ah that would be the problem then!
<TJ-> clivejo: alternatively, do the IOCTL check in the postinst - but that doesn't help where a system has multiple kernel versions available. Run-time check is best
<clivejo> The System Settings module now requires toshiba_acpi driver version 0.23, which is included in kernel 4.3, if you don't want to upgrade your kernel, see the file README.toshiba_acpi
<sitter> clivejo isn't the author
<sitter> neither am I
<TJ-> It doesn't take much to add a patch to check for the IOCTL
<clivejo> Im running 4.2.0-17-generic
<sitter> it does take author approval
<sitter> and seeing as the author hasn't made it optional I doubt we'd get that
<TJ-> The patch can be applied in the packaging
<sitter> we do not apply patches that aren't approved
<sgclark> morning
<sitter> sgclark: おはようございますo/
<TJ-> sitter: why is that?
<clivejo> I might install Kernel 4.3
<clivejo> anyone else using it?
<TJ-> clivejo: Yes
<clivejo> any issues?
<TJ-> clivejo: There always are - its software!
<clivejo> no 64bit for 4.3RC ?
<TJ-> clivejo: Yes, of course there is
<yofel> clivejo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yofel> use with caution
<TJ-> clivejo: Oh, if you mean the Ubuntu mainline builds - there's a bug in the build scripts causing failures for the amd64 builds
<TJ-> Apparently apw has fixed that in the last 24 hours and amd64 builds should start to appear shortly
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-140-g0a71afd * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/tests (3 files)
<pursuivant> Fix tests
<pursuivant> They weren't adapted to delayed run of the dummy backend.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/0a71afdc539cdcc34a7f95f43657f53edf7b6412
<yofel> TJ-: how come there is an amd64 build for rc7 if those are broken o.O?
<yofel> or do you mean they're unfunctional?
<TJ-> yofel: For the past week the amd64 builds were failing due to a ZFS issue; apw fixed the build scripts  so builds are now happening. versions such as v4.2.4-unstable still don't have amd64 kernel builds
<yofel> ah ok
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-141-g9727e82 * Aleix Pol: libmuon (3 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Improve test coverage of ReviewsModel test
<pursuivant> And fix the problems while at it. :)
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9727e822df6d5c670a7cee1db4e965b611f2438b
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-142-g0706e9e * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/tests/DummyTest.cpp
<pursuivant> Use ModelTest with the UpdatesModel test in Dummy
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/0706e9ec41e410eaea255776ffedd77356e499be
<genii> Odd behaviour on 15.04, windows open by default on secondary display ( previously the primary ) until after automatic update check finishes, then they open on the primary as would be the expected behaviour. Seems like system settings for primary/secondary are not applied until after update check is finished
<mck182> can I make the oom_killer more effective?
<mck182> currently it's really useless
<mck182> it goes swapping for 10 minutes and most of the times does not recover ever
<kfunk> mck182: swapoff -a :)
<mck182> kfunk: but I have no swap :(
<kfunk> then it can't swap
<mck182> well I assume that's what kswapd does
<mck182> when the laptop gets into the oom state, you can see kswapd taking most of the cpu..I dunno what it's doing
<mck182> all I would like to have is the oom_killer going "oh, we are about to run out of memory here, let me just kill something so you system does not become unusable for the next 15 minutes"
<mck182> I did set some oom_killer setting
<kfunk> never seen that
<kfunk> oom_killer "does its job" here
<mck182> I have /always/ seen that on all my machines...sigh
<mck182> I have ~50 chromium tabs opened, kdevelop and typing make -j4 brings it down
<mck182> always.
<kfunk> bad RAM / bad kernel? try googling a bit. I'm sure the behavior of your machine is untypical
<mck182> I had this consistenly on 3 different machines tho
<mck182> so I assumed it's a general problem
<mck182> it also brings down a powerful machine with 16gb ram and an ssd disk
<yofel> FWIW, I've seen the same thing here. Memory gets like 95% full, but instead of swapping kswapd goes mental and locks the system up (no idea what it does as the system is frozen)
<yofel> I tried playing with memory pressure settings and stuff, but didn't really help
<yofel> with recent kernels it's a bit better..
<mck182> there is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/398236/oom-killer-not-working
<mck182> it does help a bit
<mck182> but not in all cases
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-143-g82c6063 * Aleix Pol: discover (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Make it possible to show flat tool buttons on the UI
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/82c6063a93f5c16a32842a8d4a2a98c1f0ed005d
<marco-parillo> Thanks to yofel and team: My kinfocenter reports Kubuntu 16.04
<santa_> yofel: did you have time to test the things we have so far in automation-ng?
<alvin> Is it me, or is bugs.kde.org extremely slow? I have been loading https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316153 for the past 7 minutes and it's not yet there.
<ubottu> KDE bug 316153 in general "can't move or delete messages in imap inbox" [Grave,Confirmed]
<alvin> While this bot gets it immediately....
<marco-parillo> It is you (unless you have very high standards).
<alvin> Still loading. Wel, it depends. It's a 240Mbit connection. Can't have all sites at that speed, but this is ridiculous
<marco-parillo> Between the time you asked, I hit BKO for the first time ever on this VM, Logged In, and returned a list of all the bugs I follow before I replied to you.
<alvin> Whoa. Well, I can do that on Launchpad, but not on bugs.kde.org. Still not loaded. I can see some of the text, but no layout yet
<marco-parillo> Of course, I am the last person left using rekonq, so maybe it is your browser ;-)
<alvin> I'm starting to think it's IPv6 that's the problem. Not sure though
<alvin> Confirmed. It certainly IS IPv6.
<clivejo> yofel santa_ : "Kubuntu'ers, can you help merging these to your kubuntu_unstable branch so I can use it for the Plasma Phone?" on the mailing list, what needs merging and can I help?
<alvin> ok. Voted. My wife is a bit annoyed. She can no longer erase her mail. Neither can I, but I'm using webmail to erase them. Kmail in Kubuntu 15.10 can no longer do this. When will there be a new version?
<alvin> I'm starting to think that this isn't the bug that was originally reported. People added comments about 'since Kubuntu 15.10 at the end, but it was reported in 2013 and I can also only confirm on 2 Kubuntu 15.10 machines'
<santa_> clivejo: I would leave that one for more experienced people
<clivejo> santa_: no problem
 * clivejo goes back to fixing the inverter
<yofel> santa_: not yet, was busy with other things
<santa_> ok
<mhall119> hi everyone, I'm still looking for someone who can show off and talk about Plasma Mobile at Ubuntu Online Summit next week, can someone here help me out?
<soee> mhall119: isn't #plasma channel better place to ask ? :)
<mhall119> soee: might be, given that the device images are based on Ubuntu touch/Kubuntu I was hoping to get someone from here
<mhall119> ok, mobile aside, does anybody want to run Kubuntu related sessions?
<mhall119> they can be presentations, demos, orplanning sessions
<yofel> mhall119: a planning session would be good, where does one ask for sessions?
<yofel> ahoneybun: do you plan something for the documentation?
<sgclark> yeah we could use some planning 
<mhall119> yofel: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/propose_meeting/
<yofel> thanks
<mhall119> yofel: the "convergence" track has kind of consumed mobile and desktop topics
 * sgclark goes back to her backports
 * mhall119 wants to find a better track name for next UOS
<yofel> mhall119: "consumed"?
<mhall119> yofel: there used to be a dedicated "Desktop" track
<yofel> aah
<mhall119> but last UOS and this one, rather than having a separate "Mobile" track, we combined it with desktop and changed the name
<yofel> ok, thanks. Then I know what to select there :)
<yofel> mhall119: do I need to add something for those URLs? I thought the Pad is auto-generated for a session?
<yofel> I should at least make a wiki page though..
<mhall119> you don't need to, but they're there if you want them
<yofel> ok
<mhall119> pad is auto-generated based on the title, yeah, but can be overwritten
<mhall119> wiki is mostly a leftover from the UDS days and before Blueprints had useful whiteboards and work item tracking
<mhall119> I'm not sure anybody uses it anymore
<yofel> okay
<yofel> mhall119: where does that participant list come from?
<mhall119> yofel: people who have registered as attending the UOS
<mhall119> via http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/registration/
<yofel> aaaah, I should probably do that ^^
<ahoneybun> yofel: mhall119 it would maybe be a showcase with Sphinx?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ??
<ahoneybun> mhall119: documentation tool
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I know what sphinx is, I'm just not sure what the context of your question was
 * mhall119 feels like he's missing have a conversation
<ahoneybun> showcase of what can be done with sphinx maybe
 * ahoneybun has to finish his blog post and his talk...
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you proposing a session?
<mhall119> for UOS or UbuCon?
<ahoneybun> both?
 * mhall119 won't say 'no' to that :)
 * ahoneybun keeps pushing "Update" on his N4 for working mouse pointer
<mhall119> yofel: if you have a particular day and time you'd like your session let me know
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have a mouse connected?
<ahoneybun> I've had one but with no pointer
<ahoneybun> the new rc-proposed image should fix that
<yofel> mhall119: is the scheduling automatic? I won't be able to participate on thursday, so it would be nice if it would get scheduled on 3./4.
<mhall119> yofel: no, it's all manual now, so myself or cimi from the desktop team can do it
<mhall119> yofel: would earlier (for Europe) or later (for west-coast US) be better?
<yofel> later would be better I believe
 * ahoneybun votes for later
<mhall119> 1900 UTC on the 3rd is available, or we have 1800 or 1900 on the 4th
<yofel> then lets take 1900 on the 3rd
<ahoneybun> 1900 UTC
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> yep
<mhall119> yofel: you got it :)
<yofel> mhall119: thanks!
<yofel> I'll tell the others on the ML and come back to you if it doesn't work out. But at least we have a date to plan for now, so thanks for the UOS reminder.
<mhall119> FYI, there's a session on Qt in 16.04 immediately before that, at 1800 UTC, so that would probably lead nicely into yours
<ahoneybun> that works 3pm in my TM
<ahoneybun> TZ
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> nm
<ahoneybun> Podcast is on the 4th
<yofel> wasn't that supposed to be on the 7th?
<ahoneybun> it is on the first weds of the month
<ahoneybun> which is the 4th
<yofel> hmkay, well, this way you'll at least be able to tell the public something :)
<sgclark> err that is 11am for me, how can it be 3 for you ahoneybun? it is 2 I think..
<ahoneybun> 1900 uTC?
<sgclark> I guess I need to register
<sgclark> aye
<ahoneybun> google says 3pm
<sgclark> says 11 for me! hmm
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sgclark: we have a DST change this coming weekend, remember
<sgclark> blech
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I lived in Az for too long, still can't get used to that
<mhall119> so 1900 UTC today is going to be different than 1900 UTC next week :)
<mhall119> fun times
<sgclark> hahahah
<mhall119> DST is by far one of humanities worse ideas
<sgclark> well I registered, likely ffor the wrong time
 * yofel didn't know that the DST switch days differed around the world...
<yofel> we already did the switch here
<sgclark> umm how do I become an attendent?
<BluesKaj> George Bush  switched it to the weekend after Hallowe'en in the US..most sensible thing he ever did as president :-)
<sgclark> nm I am blind
<BluesKaj> ok, got 16.04 working from the daily ...seems ok so far 
<BluesKaj> anyway that's it for today ...later
<soee> :D
<santa_> aaaaahhhhhhh
<sgclark> ?!
<santa_> I can't log into wiki.ubuntu.org
<santa_> darn
<santa_> * .com
<yofel> uh, try it like a dozen times. If you're lucky it'll work eventually
<santa_> so it hangs for you too?
<santa_> I never logged in before, but I have the ubuntu one account
<santa_> which works for launchpad, but not for the wiki right now
<yofel> I try to never log out, but yeah, I usually get the same hangs from the wiki
<yofel> one of the reasons why we use the kde wiki for most of our stuff
<santa_> :O it seems it logged in now
<santa_> I left the browser like 30 min ago doing the thing
<mhall119> I've been involved in Ubuntu for like 8 years now, and the wiki has always been like that
<yofel> in some sense that's also a way of spam protection... 
<valorie> lol, what an upside, yofel
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-28
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-144-g3b0e2bb * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (4 files)
<pursuivant> Fix issues pointed out by David
<pursuivant> Change opacity when not hovered in application list delegate.
<pursuivant> Improve title on Top lists.
<pursuivant> Add a bit of a hover effect for the CategoriesView
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/3b0e2bbc07375f038c498e2158eca28aa6d21995
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-145-g7381e5c * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/Breadcrumbs.qml
<pursuivant> Make breadcrumbs method private
<pursuivant> This way the file can be moved upstream without having weird public API
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7381e5c20fc4623b64540777b06c5c8887ca8cbc
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-6-g3c1cccd * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PKTransaction.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix package removal on PackageKit
<pursuivant> Allow PackageKit to remove dependencies if necessary. Shouldn't be a
<pursuivant> problem.
<pursuivant> Fixes removal in Fedora (see bugs attached) and Archlinux.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/3c1cccdb7f9b0d53da3e2e22bfafe2cefd5fc577
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-147-gbbfcd18 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PKTransaction.cpp
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/bbfcd184a0cd99897eea8a4345f50185573ba527
<alvin> I'm trying to report a bug > $ ubuntu-bug kmail
<alvin> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mparillo> Let's see if this helps.
<mparillo> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<mparillo> Well, that is a little stale
<alvin> Yes, there's no menu item in the help anymore. I'll have to do it manually. Actually I was counting on ubuntu-bug to tell me there were already lots of duplicates. (You can't erase or move mail in Kmail in Kubuntu 15.10)
<yofel> try apport-cli
<yofel> then we'll know if it's apport or the UI that crashes
<yofel> actually, is there something apport related in /var/crash/ ?
<alvin> yofel: Yes, there is
<yofel> please report that using apport-cli
<alvin> Wait. You mean the bug where ubuntu-bug crashes? Against what package?
<yofel> just run apport-cli /var/crash/<crashfile>
<yofel> unless that crashes as well
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> o/
<alvin> Crashes too. Not visible. There's just nothing after pressing 'send'
<soee> clivejo: any idea when your plasma-nm package will be in wily archive ?
<clivejo> soee: sorry, no idea
<clivejo> has to be approved, yofel said something about it being a week before it gets that far, all going well
<soee> clivejo: ok, cool :-)
<clivejo> soee: are you Polish?
<soee> clivejo: sure
<clivejo> would you be up for a translation of a project?
<soee> clivejo: what project ? :-)
<clivejo> soee: see PM
<yofel> maxyz: the acc fix for allow-stderr needs to be in all repositories or just in the ones pitti found?
<maxyz> yofel: I've ran that script in frameworks and applications, with a wrapper that commits the changes if any.
<yofel> fair enough, thanks
<maxyz> yofel: https://paste.debian.net/318520/
<yofel> sweet, thanks!
<clivejo> o/ @ maxyz
<clivejo> Ive noticed that while in dolphin and menu clicking a photo to open it in GIMP, dolphin often crashes, anyone else seen this?  It appears to be random and doesnt happen everytime
<maxyz> clivejo: Hi
<clivejo> yesterday it was driving me mad crashing, yet today when I have time to investigate the issue it wont do it!
<clivejo> hi maxyz, nice work in debian git :)
<maxyz> clivejo: Mmh, can you reproduce the problem when you modify the file with gimp?
<clivejo> I cant reproduce it today
<clivejo> I was transferring photos from my phone via KDEConnect and cropping/fixing them in GIMP at the time
<clivejo> but I cant reproduce it today
<sgclark> morning
<mamarley> Hi :)
<clivejo> is there a PPA I can add to test the new kernels or do I have to download and install the .debs everytime there is an upgrade/new release
<yofel> AFAIK there is no easy to install PPA on purpose, but feel free to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-7-g8920872 * Rex Dieter: discover/org.kde.discover.desktop
<pursuivant> org.kde.discover.desktop: validation fixes
<pursuivant> mostly using ; as delimeters, and ensuring ; at the end too
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/89208725ec4c18129076c661873bf303ab7a4d38
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-149-gf5a97ac * Rex Dieter: discover/org.kde.discover.desktop
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/f5a97ac4d608682a0a244e9269d122074906c6fc
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<sgclark> heya
<marco-parillo> Hiyas: xenial running fine on my VM today. Nothing ugly.
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-150-ga4b888e * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/Breadcrumbs.qml
<pursuivant> Fix breadcrumbs navigation
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a4b888e4942e77098ef3091ebf6595f3e6c83502
<clivejo_> anyone know offhand how to see what is taking longest during boot?
<clivejo_> Ive installed the patched plasma-nm, but still taking a while to get into plasma
<yofel> there is systemd-analyze
<yofel> not sure if that tracks stuff post-login
<clivejo_> Startup finished in 6.439s (kernel) + 21.689s (userspace) = 28.128s
<clivejo_> but its about 90seconds before the desktop loads, with autologin
<yofel> meh, we need session journals :S
<clivejo_> also, I need these systems to auto start firefox
<clivejo_> but if the user shuts down with firefox loaded the system tries to run it twice and throws errors
<clivejo_> ie "Firefox is already running but not responding.  To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process or restart the system"
<yofel> huh? it auto-starts at shutdown?
<clivejo_> is there a way to turn off session saving?
<yofel> there is a checkbox somewhere I believe
<clivejo_> no, at shutdown it saves the apps you leave running
<clivejo_> but I have firefox set as autostart.  If the user leaves it open, it tries to run it twice
<yofel> startup and shutdown > desktop session > on login
<clivejo_> yup, thats where I run firefox
<clivejo_> ah On login, start with new session
<clivejo_> lets try that
<yofel> ahoneybun: I see correctly that you didn't get anywhere regarding docs.kubuntu.org?
<yofel> what exactly needs to be done there?
<Mamarok> yofel: Xenial planning on 3.11. -- isn't that your birthday?
<yofel> now that you mention it - it is ^^
<Mamarok> I've seen that because I was putting it in my agenda :)
<Mamarok> hm, with those silly daylight saving changes, UTC is no GMT-1, right?
<yofel> right now is 16:00 UTC
<yofel> timezones are confusing *-.-
<Mamarok> yep, so GMT is UTC+1
<yofel> right
<TJ-> Mamarok: GMT = UTC
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-8-gf110bb3 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PackageKitResource.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix PackageKit details display
<pursuivant> Properly check if the details we receive are the ones we're interested in.
<pursuivant> Make sure we update when the resources arrive in the resource instance.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/f110bb31d0599fda5478d035bdaf5ce325419ca6
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-152-g479f45a * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PackageKitResource.cpp
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/479f45a2e6196957b87233de641d240448530772
<Mamarok> TJ-: yeah, my bad, I meant CET, not GMT
<TJ-> :D
<ahoneybun> yofel: things just need to be copied over I think
<sick_rimmit> Good evening my friends :-)
<sgclark> hi
<sick_rimmit> Hi sgclark
 * ahoneybun wonders why pluging in an hdmi restarts the whole shell...
<clivejo> Torx 7
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm, where's the source?
<yofel> it would be great if I could set this up so I could do the build on the server (would make updates easier in the future)
<yofel> that _sources/index.txt should really point to the actual source repository and possibly a place where people can report issues/improvements
<yofel> (unless you explicitly don't want that)
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<yofel> thanks! I'll try to get it on the server today
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> any sign of patched plasma-nm in archives yet?
<yofel> yes, see bug report
<clivejo> yofel: what are you working on?
<yofel> $dayjob
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> anything to-do in kubuntu
<yofel> clivejo: hm, you could look into the autopkgtest fixing that harald and maxy talked about on the ML 
<yofel> I didn't get to that yet
<yofel> maxy used https://paste.debian.net/318520/ to auto-commit the repositories that needed changes
<yofel> (you'll probably have to extend that with branch switching)
<yofel> and if you give me a list of repositories that needed changing I can upload those later
<yofel> you might also want to test santa's do-all branch to initialize the xenial branch
<yofel> I think you'll need that for above script to work properly
<santa_> clivejo: regarding the branch yofel mentioned: its here https://github.com/jmsantamaria/kubuntu-automation-work and the branch name is "automation-ng"; feel free to ping me anytime if you have doubts about its usage
<santa_> yofel: maybe should I ping the remaining kcc members about the membership application meeting?
<sgclark> hi all
<sgclark> good luck santa_ ! if I had a vote you would have mine :)
<santa_> sgclark: thanks
<sgclark> santa_: I was going to check out your tools but the readme seems like old stuff
<santa_> sgclark: yep, for now the new tooling is only documented in that pdf, for now we just have the git-clone-all and do-all scripts
<santa_> I have also some partial work on stuff to get the tarballs
<sgclark> ok cool thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-30
<snele> sgclark: I can test trusty backports when you finish it
<snele> will it be in staging ppa?
<sgclark> snele: yep, still one left to try and fix the build
<sgclark> yeah staging-kdeapplications
<sgclark> hush vivid, I will get to you
<valorie> santa_: sorry for being non-responsive thus far
<valorie> I'll read and respond to my email tonight
<sgclark> snele: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications trusty applications ready for testing
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> ^^
 * sgclark out
<valorie> niters sgclark
<valorie> thanks for your work!
<snele>  sgclark: upgrade didn't go smooth. there are errors: https://paste.kde.org/phoidccyk
<snele> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/po6tolwyy
<Mamarok> hm, we might have a packaging error for amarok 2.8.90, if I trust this guy https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323802#c18
<ubottu> KDE bug 323802 in Collections/Local "amarok gives MySQL error on startup, no tracks in collection" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<Mamarok> amarok should drag in MySQL by default
<Mamarok> and amarok should be removed if something else removes MySQL
<Mamarok> so at least the user would get aware that this could cause havoc
<yofel> needs investigation what exactly amarok uses from mysql. It does depend on libmysqlclient18, so any API calls should succeed, but if you do shell calls to mysql binaries then that's a different story
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> valorie: no prob
<shadeslayer> jmux: ping
<shadeslayer> jmux: is there going to be a Munich BSP this year
<marco-parillo> sgclark: I upgraded my 14.04 VM (It has been a while), rebooted, then I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications/ubuntu trusty main to my software sources. Looks like KDE Apps 4.14.3 are available.
<marco-parillo> Is there some kind of signing issue? I get a warning (The following pieces of software cannot be verified. WARNING: Installing unverified software represents a security risk, as the presence of unverifiable software can be a sign of tampering. Do you wish to continue?)
<marco-parillo> Of course, I click continue, like 99% of folks who get malware ;-)
<marco-parillo> sgclark: I got an error: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.11.14-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa6_i386.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2
<marco-parillo> It says a re-boot is required, so I will try that, and re-try from the command line (I had been using Muon Update Manager).
<marco-parillo> Well, my Trusty VM is unusable after trying to upgrade the KDE apps. I had no windowing, so I had to ctrl alt F1 to get a tty. I logged in, tried to update && upgrade again, but got a ton of errors I could not paste.
<jmux> shadeslayer: we were just talking today, that nobody made a plan yet - too busy
<shadeslayer> oh :D
<jmux> I would still make one end of next month - as every year - but I don't want to do the preparations for 5 people
<jmux> people here felt we're already too late
<shadeslayer> jmux: yeah it seems a bit late, but I'd still be in
<jmux> If we can get a quick feedback of 10-15 people, who would come too Munich, I can probably still organizing a BSP
<shadeslayer> as long as it's not between 16th to 18th :P
<jmux> I know LibreOffice is doing an other hackfest 2nd - 4th December in Madrid
<shadeslayer> jmux: I can come, as long as it's not those dates ^ :D
<shadeslayer> jmux: oh :D
<shadeslayer> jmux: could merge with that, I'd get to ride a train then :>
<jmux> They had a hackfest in Hamburg two weeks ago
<shadeslayer> jmux: send a email out I guess
<shadeslayer> and find out
<jmux> shadeslayer: hmm. kde-devel, kubuntu-devel...
<shadeslayer> jmux: debian-qt-kde
<jmux> Ok. Guess I should add a doodle to collect feedback.
<yofel> count me in!
<jmux> So I just re-checked, there is actually money :-) Still need to get some approval, which I should get on Wednesday.
<jmux> Now for the mail and the doodle...
<sgclark> marco-parillo: hmm that sounds terrible. got any apt logs I can look at?
<clivejo> ok dolphin is crashing again when Im trying to open the menu to delete an item
<marco-parillo> sgclark: Sorry, it blew away my VM and there was nothing I could do with it.
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pltbchtlb
<marco-parillo> Not your fault; my noob.
<mhall119> last call, is there anybody who can give an hour presentation of Plasma Mobile as the Ubuntu Online Summit next week?
<jmux> shadeslayer, yofel: https://dudle.inf.tu-dresden.de/LiMux_Hackfest_2015/
<shadeslayer> mhall119: one hour :S
<shadeslayer> I don't think there's enough info for a hour
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: apol and me spoke about it 35 min the other day don't think 1h would be horrible tbh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PtE8g8ldS0
<shadeslayer> mhall119: I found your guys ^
<shadeslayer> :P
<tsdgeos> but i'm not doing it again :D
<mhall119> shadeslayer: tsdgeos: someone in #plasma is also volunteering, perhaps you can all go in together on it?
<shadeslayer> I'm already doing the CI thingamajig with sitter
<tsdgeos> mhall119: i know nothing about plasma mobile ;D i'm just in that video as sparring asking questions
<shadeslayer> k, cya on Monday
<jmux> BTW - everybody else is also free to add themself, if they want to hack in Munich too: https://dudle.inf.tu-dresden.de/LiMux_Hackfest_2015/
<sgclark> would love to, but no idea how I would get therre
<ghostcube> oha weisswurst hacking event
<ghostcube> :D
<sgclark> kde-workspace updated. trusty needs further testing
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> ^^
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-154-g4b469ec * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/Application.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix build on Ubuntu
<pursuivant> Too much replace
<pursuivant> CCMAIL: jr@jriddel.org
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/4b469ecc51795d5d76c7fc894f184e0242a582cc
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-155-ge3c5ce6 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/MuonToolButton.qml
<pursuivant> use tighter QtQuick dependency
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e3c5ce632805a52a2e5865e7685b5fc2d73aa9cd
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-156-g78a4813 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend (2 files)
<pursuivant> We already know if the process is running
<pursuivant> No need to keep a variable to keep track of it.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/78a4813fa32cd69065e06fe7969186385c980560
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-157-g594f75c * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ApplicationNotifier.cpp
<pursuivant> adopt new connect syntax
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/594f75c55188705924231d86dcadf8c38a238b5b
<valorie> sgclark: surely Ubuntu Community Fund would send you to Munich to fix bugs?
<yofel> valorie: it would surely also send you over to motivate us all ;)
<yofel> meh, it seems like quite a few people used geotagging in digikam
<valorie> haha
<valorie> that doesn't seem a wise use of the money
<valorie> geotagging is useful!
<yofel> yeah, except that we removed it in wily..
<valorie> Munich sounds fun, for sure
<valorie> oh, why?
<yofel> because digikam is qt4 and marble qt5
<valorie> ah
<yofel> and we didn't upload another qt4 version of marble
<valorie> that's a beast that needs porting
<valorie> or well I guess updating the qt4 marble would be good enough?
<yofel> we could put it in a PPA with a new digikam build, someone would need to package it though and make sure it doesn't conflict with marble(-qt5)
<yofel> we need to packages digikam 4.14 as well (last qt4 release)
<sgclark> oh yeah was reading that bug right nnow
<sgclark> so why did we remove it?
<sgclark> yeah need to package kdevelop last qt4 and new kf5 beta
<yofel> because building both qt4 and qt5 marble from the same package doesn't work, and nobody had time to re-package a marble-qt4
<sgclark> so much to do
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> I am trying to debug my trusty updates and reproduce the explosion mparillo had.
<sgclark> still have vivd backports too
<yofel> problem with those is that we do a rather bad job at tracking moved files after multiple releases and multiple debian merges
<yofel> let me install trusty in a VM
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> well found problem one: libkdedecorationsabi1 
<sgclark> so abi need breaks replaces?
<sgclark> seems like that should be done by manager
<yofel> if it contains anything other than the lib, yes
<sgclark> okies fixing
<sgclark> hmm there is a breaks replace in there
<sgclark> ahh right ok, dummy me, have to do dist-upgrade due to the new dependencies
<sgclark> mparillo: did you do dist-upgrade?
<yofel> file overwrites are unrelated to the upgrade type though... let me read the error message again
<sgclark> hmm shouldnt be any file overwrites , I fixed the one in kde-workspace
<yofel> oh, that breaks/replaces is useless. trusty-updates has kde-workspace-data 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2, the B/R is kde-workspace-data (<< 4:4.11.11)
<yofel> 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2 > 4:4.11.11
<sgclark> hmm insstalled fine here
<yofel> should be << 4:4.11.14~ or os
<yofel> *so
<yofel> yes, because the order in which apt upgrades packages is non-deterministic
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> it depends on how the algorithm orders the packages to resolve dependencies
<yofel> which is why a simple upgrade test is not a sufficent test case for file overwrites, but to properly detect those you would need to read the whole install files diff
<yofel> maybe one could integrate something like that into the CI with a simple hashmap file DB or so which checks if a file was already in a package in the past
<yofel> that would then also catch files that moved between sources
<sgclark> I think it is in CI, problem is trusty packages are not :(
<yofel> yeah :/
<sgclark> uploaded fixed kde-workspace
<sgclark> will need testing after build
<yofel> sgclark: what's supported as upgrade path? trusty -> new backports and trusty+old backports -> new backports?
<sgclark> hmm not sure. I did trusty updates, then rebooted and added the ppa and then dist-upgrade with success
<sgclark> did not try a path with backports
<sgclark> though I reckon it needs to be tested
<yofel> it does, as that's where the packages will end up, so all that have the backports enabled will go that path
<yofel> I guess I'll start with that then
<sgclark> thank you
<sgclark> wait for kde-workspace to build though
<yofel> will do, my VM is still installing anyway ^^
<sgclark> :)
<ahoneybun> mm 
 * yofel sees ahoneybun and remembers that he forgot something
<yofel> dangit
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I did not mean it like that 
<yofel> XD
<ahoneybun> but I'll take it lol
<mparillo> sgclark: I first tried muon (which I assume does not do a dist-upgrade), but when I pretty much had no gui after a re-boot, I did update && upgrade && dist-upgrade from apt.
<yofel> hm.. plasma2, so nostalgic :D
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> yofel: muon updater does not dist upgrade? that could be a problem
<yofel> I don't know actually.. let me check
<sgclark> though this is not the first mass updates, seems like this issue would have come up in the apst
<sgclark> past
<yofel> hm, if I just add the backports ppa, then muon-updater does ask me to remove 3 packages. That's a dist-upgrade
<sgclark> mparillo: did you do a dpkg --force overwirte on that package that failed?
<sgclark> ok cool, good to know
<sgclark> so that is not it.
<sgclark> seems like kde-workspace did not get installed, it has since been fixed
<sgclark> which is why testing is so important!
<mparillo> sgclark: I did not dpkg -- force; when I was on the commandline it said something like apt install -f, which I did try.
<sgclark> ok so kde-workspace did not get installed, that is why your gui exploded
<sgclark> that has been fixed, thanks to your testing, sorry for the loss of your VM 
<mparillo> sgclark: My pleasure to help out. I actually miss 14.04 (and really miss 14.10), but I do not miss that VM. BTW, I am back home now, so I am re-creating the 14.04 VM on my work laptop, while I can IRC on my netbook (Kubuntu is the only Plasma5 distro that is happy on a 1GB netbook).
<yofel> protip: use VM snapshots for testing ;)
<snele> sgclark: did you get my messages about trusty backports?
<sgclark> yeah I had snapshots at one point. really need to set that up again
<sgclark> snele: hmm no
<snele> sgclark: upgrade didn't go smooth. there are errors: https://paste.kde.org/phoidccyk
<snele>  sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/po6tolwyy
<sgclark> snele: kde-workspace is now fixed
<sgclark> which is the source of that mess
<sgclark> and thanks to testers it was caught and fixed!
 * yofel kicks the publisher
<yofel> it's in weekend mood -.-
<sgclark> lol
<soee_> yofel: this "bug" with notification spam when there are some updates its part of kde/plasma or ubuntu/kubuntu releated stuff /
<yofel> "spam" ?
<yofel> I only ever see one notification when there are updates
<sgclark> snele: as soon as it publishes an apt update and dist-upgrade should sort it all out.
<soee_> yofel: yes, when apt update command is fetching packages, and there are some updates, we see notification every few seconds
<sgclark> I only see one
<soee_> a bit annoying tbh
<sgclark> I am on CI though so it must have been fixed upstream?
<yofel> ah, that might be due to how apt-check works..
<yofel> now the question is whether that's from muon-updater or kubuntu-notification-helper (I think it's the updater)
<soee_> sgclark: always one time notification ?
<sgclark> got one notification and have a red icon in tray
<sgclark> snele: yofel updated kde-workspace has published
<yofel> so, did an apt update. 3 updates before, 3 updates after it and no notification at all
<soee_> yofel: 15.10 ?
<yofel> yep
<sgclark> oh hmm I have no updates and it is red, that is unexpected
<mparillo> yofel: For VM snapshots, I think I would have to upgrade my VMware Player to Workstation. Fortunately my work laptop makes installation relatively quick. And re-start is complete. Step 1 is to upgrade, dist-upgrade 14.04 and re-boot?
<clivejo> is red not bad?
<sgclark> when I see red I expect attention is required
<clivejo> ditto
<yofel> red in the updates means security updates I believe
<sgclark> that is what I would expect, but my system has no updates
<sgclark> System up to date
<clivejo> pending reboot?
<sgclark> but red >.<
<sgclark> oh hmm
<clivejo> been a few kernel updates recently
<sgclark> don't think so , but perhap, used to get another notification for that though
<sgclark> rebooted today
<soee_> sgclark: this is how it behaves now, if you do updates those icons stay in systray till reboot 
<soee_> or also after reboot
<sgclark> it remains red forever because I had security updates? that does not seem logical
 * yofel might be wrong..
<sgclark> ok rebooting to see for myself, I am now curious
<yofel> hm, here updater doesn't seem quite in sync with apt
<yofel> installed all 3 updates, now I still have a green symbol telling me that I have 3 pending updates
<soee_> yofel: @ this notification spam, i think the slower connection/more time it need to fetch packages, the more the same notification we see
<soee_> i remember on a slow connection i'v seen it like 20 times
<yofel> which makes be really believe that this is related to apt-check. That can trigger multiple times during an update run
<soee_> my top 3 'visual' bugs in 15.10: 1. missing nm/plasma-pa icon in systray (plasma devs tries to fix it, but no fix yet), 2. updates icon stays in systray when there are no updates, 3. updates notification spam :)
<sgclark> ok reboot and now my updates icon is green and in the hidden icons panel
<sgclark> which is fine
<sgclark> but I have to enter my wifi password every time now. Which is exteremly annoying
<snele> sgclark: i can confirm that apt update, apt install -f and apt dist-upgrade   fixed issue. Thank you for doing backports
<sgclark> excellent, thanks for testing!
<yofel> boom
<yofel> Unpacking plasma-dataengines-workspace (4:4.11.14-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa8) over (4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-workspace_4%3a4.11.14-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa8_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/shareprovider/im9/metadata.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2
<yofel> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<snele> sgclark: about your wifi password problem, I usually fix it by removing connection and then connect again to that network
<sgclark> will try thanks
<sgclark> yofel: err ok fixing
<sgclark> how much longer is trusty supported?
<sgclark> this is clunky :(
<yofel> april 2019
<sgclark> ouch
<yofel> well, that does not include our PPA, but it is nice to care about it. (And we usually do that until the next LTS is out)
<yofel> so, april next year
<sgclark> ok
<soee_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-KDE-SIG-Loss
<sgclark> I don't see kde putting out much more in qt4, though do you know if they will?
<yofel> I don't think they will. Maybe the occasional security patch or so
<yofel> oh right, I did want to upload that sddm CVE
<mparillo> sgclark: My 14.04 VM is dist-upgraded. Ready for me to re-try the PPA?
<sgclark> nah gotta wait again, yofel found another boom
<sgclark> fixing now
<mparillo> I can wait. Dinner soon however. BTW, can the PPA be applied by adding the source in Muon-updater, and using it? Or do I need to also apt dist-upgrade?
<sgclark> muon will dist-upgrade
<soee_> uh finally it has Critical importance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1501041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1501041 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "No visible display in non gnome sessions when using nvidia drivers via nvidia-prime until screen goes to sleep, then waked up" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mparillo> TY. So I will wait for the testers call then?
<sgclark> yeah uploading now, but needs to build
<valorie> may I just say: y'all rock
<valorie> and I love you all
 * sick_rimmit Waves, Nods and Grins
<sick_rimmit> Yes.. Y'all do 
<yofel> :)
<sgclark> :)
<mparillo> valorie: {{{hugs}}}
<valorie> thank you mparillo!
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}} to you as well
<mparillo> P.S. During the drama, I tried Fedora 22 KDE. Not even close. 
<valorie> I love that we are on the cutting (and even bleeding) edge
<valorie> AND that we take care of our silent LTS users
<valorie> all those people who never file a bug report or complain on IRC/lists/forums
<yofel> Fedora has it's use cases, but it's more for devs I think
<yofel> opensuse is usually the RPM user distro
<sgclark> I have not really found a distro I hated. I have enjoyed most at one time or another. Community is what has kept me here the longest.
<mparillo> yofel: True, but some RPMs that claim to be both for Fedora and OpenSUSE are only really tested on Fedora (I have been burned).
<mparillo> sgclark: +1
<valorie> so true, sgclark
<valorie> same experience here
<ScottK> Before I used Kubuntu, I tried OpenSUSE, which was a disaster (this was in 2006, so don't hold it against them).  I gave up when the attitude of the people that had broken the latest OpenSUSE release was that if I wanted it to work, I should be using SLED.
<mparillo> And SLED (at least today) defaults to gnome.
<ScottK> At the time, I don't think it did.
<ScottK> Either way, it led to me having a requirement for a distro I used to not be a 'community edition' of the real product.
<sick_rimmit> We have a brilliant community here, I have been hanging around Linux and Open Source since the Dark Ages. We have a special friendly environment.
<sick_rimmit> I am really hoping to do my part in growing and developing that..
<ScottK> As long as you keep your head down and don't get the CC annoyed at you, sure.
<sick_rimmit> Well I think my contribution sits in Promotion, Advocacy and Talk..
<sick_rimmit> I do lots of Talking
<sick_rimmit> I like talking
<sick_rimmit> and there is chance I might be good at it
<sick_rimmit> I'm worried about packagers and release managers..
<sick_rimmit> I've tried working on packaging. I can do it, but it takes a lot of focused time
<sick_rimmit> This is something I have very little of, family, young children, work
<sick_rimmit> So I run around saying
<sick_rimmit> "Yay Kubuntu, try it. It's ACE!"
<sick_rimmit> lol
<ahoneybun> the community is +1 to me as well, openSUSE I find a big hard to get into
<valorie> ScottK: that is a concern, since I think we all continue to object to the canonical IP policy
<valorie> and I for one will not let that go
<ScottK> I worry less about the fact that people are objecting and more about how the fact that the CC got tired of hearing about it was handled.
<valorie> we aren't just "open source"
<valorie> we're free and open
<clivejo> are the KCC putitng out a statement about who is taking over from Jonathan?
<ScottK> Need to decide first.
<valorie> clivejo: should we?
<ScottK> valorie: You need to pick a release manager.
<sgclark> yofel and me as backup
<valorie> it has to be one person?
<ScottK> For a long time it's been JR and me as assistant.
<valorie> I'd like to see a team
<clivejo> I dunno, I thought thats what you guys do!
<ScottK> valorie: Primary and alternate is great.
<sgclark> yofel as main and me as backup!
<ScottK> clivejo: release management is a technical function.  KC does is broader than that.
<valorie> ok, as long as both people are trained
<clivejo> I was expecting a statement following Jon's stepping down
<valorie> KC is mostly about Kubuntu members
<sgclark> trained?
<sgclark> by whom?
<yofel> right, that's the plan, we just didn't send a mail out yet. I'll talk to the release team over the weekend about how what where we should do that
<ScottK> valorie: You also get to decide non-technical policy and stuff.
<valorie> sgclark: I'm worried about the bus factor
<sgclark> bus factor?
<ScottK> I'm happy to assist/train.
<valorie> life happens, as we've seen
<valorie> ScottK: cool
<sgclark> yofel and I already agreed to team it, he just is taking lead
<valorie> bus factor = what happens when the expert gets hit by a bus?
<valorie> thanks yofel
<sgclark> I think more than two is too many cooks in the kitchen
<valorie> I'm willing to write a press release if that is a useful thing
<yofel> valorie: number of people that have to be hit by a bus for a project to die
<valorie> sgclark: a small number is good if there is some documentation
<valorie> IF
<valorie> and I assume that the job has changed some over the years
<valorie> yofel: yes, I've heard that version too
<ScottK> One challenge both of you will have that neither JR nor I did is that you aren't on the ~ubuntu-release team.  That's not essential, but it does make some things easier.
<ScottK> To up your chances of being on the team, you want to get core-dev.
<sgclark> so we have yofel -> me -> and ScottK to assist, I think we will survive
<yofel> right, but I think we'll manage still - we'll just be slower
 * yofel aims for MOTU first, then I'll go from there
<ScottK> Yeah.
<sgclark> same
<ScottK> Good plan.
<yofel> I at least need new-source upload rights, otherwise things will get painful
<sgclark> I am willing to put inn the effort to be on the necessary teams
<sgclark> in
<sgclark> kde-workspace is ready yofel mparillo
<sgclark> please test :)
<valorie> sgclark: what I meant by training was having someone to answer questions, and just learning on the job
<valorie> shadeslayer can tell you about the joys of MOTU
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> that depends , has Jonathan said anything about training yofel?
<ScottK> yofel: You might want to consider just syncing Kf5 from Debian this cycle.  maxyz has been pretty quick about uploading new releases and it would make things easier.
<valorie> ScottK: does that mean junking the CI work?
<ScottK> I don't know.
<yofel> I'm not sure how good that'll work out with our branches, but that would be a good idea probably
<ScottK> It all comes out of the same git repositories, so it may just mean pointing at different branches.
<sgclark> I do not wish to junk that, but I don't know that we have a server to keep it on
<valorie> well, doesn't ubuntu now have CI?
<yofel> OTOH, if we can do easy merges, then that would also be an idea
<yofel> ubuntu uses CI for autopackagetests at least
<sgclark> yeah but it does nt have the tololing harald worked on for kde specific stuff
<sgclark> tooling
 * sgclark can't type
<sgclark> I could likely take it over , but I do not have the resources to host it
<valorie> would be good to get that moved onto Ubuntu infra, IMO
<valorie> or work out something with Harald/JR
<valorie> not sure what they are up to, technically
<yofel> I can help out with the hosting for the time being if we really need to set up our own
<yofel> we'll see
<sgclark> Mark ddid say to let him know if we need anything, so there is that
<valorie> heh
<valorie> hmmm, sitter isn't here -- I would value his insight
<valorie> Riddell: anything to add?
<maxyz> It shouldn't be that hard to merge the debian branches into the unstable ones. Feel free to ping me if you find a big divergence.
<sgclark> thnas maxyz :)
<sgclark> err thanks
<yofel> it certainly not hard to merge them, I'm just curious if there's a reasonable way to automate it
<yofel> *it's
<maxyz> If you promise me that the person that signs the uploaded tags knows about them I'll consider to start merging them again...
<sgclark> fiddle with this  https://github.com/apachelogger/kubuntu-repo-merge ?
<maxyz> But right now I need to go to bed
<sgclark> night :)
<sgclark> signs the uploaded tags - what does that mean?
<sgclark> afk
<santa_> yofel: do-all git merge ... ?
<yofel> right, I'm more wondering about how to handle conflicts (e.g. changelog)
<santa_> I think there was something to handle that automagically
<yofel> there is dpkg-mergechangelogs
<yofel> need to look how to use that again
<santa_> regarding the packaging, I don't think syncing packages from debian is a good solution, but merging the branches and upload the packages
<santa_> I can help with that, my only problem, as usual, is the lack of permissions everywhere
<ScottK> I'm sure the fact that you're banned from Debian Qt-KDE doesn't affect that opinion.
<sgclark> well we need to do whatever results in the best end user experience while we rebuild our process
<santa_> ScottK: well, banned or not I can help with the upload of new packages to kubuntu, however not having permissions to do things such as uploading to ppa's - for instance - limits my ability to help, obviously
<sgclark> it is an LTS so stability is of great importance
<sgclark> santa_: you  have to apply for kubuntu dev then
<santa_> sgclark: yep, in process to get the kubuntu membership already
<sgclark> ok
<ScottK> I would find it surprising if your perspective on the usefulness of syncing from Debian wasn't colored by your experience there.
<ScottK> Of course my perspective about Debian is also based on my experience with it.
<sgclark> are we really that far diverged from them? I dont think we are
<ScottK> Not where I've checked.
<sgclark> and we need to do debian merges anyway
<sgclark> dunno I think at least for this release it is a good idea. yofel and I still have alot of work with getting on teams and whatnot
<sgclark> never ending backports
<sgclark> and everything else
<sgclark> we need more packagers >.<
<santa_> well, I don't think withdrawing kubuntu's ability to upload its own packages is going to help in the long term
<sgclark> oh we withdraw the ability to upload?
<yofel> where did that come from?
<sgclark> that does not sound right
<yofel> I didn't hear about that, and I'm fairly certain that's not the plan
<yofel> doesn't change the fact that we barley have any people left that can upload more than the kubuntu set
<sgclark> I can only upload kubuntu and not even all of that
<sgclark> so yeah I have to fix that
<santa_> sgclark: but you can upload all of frameworks/plasma/apps?
<sgclark> few lingering apps that I get rejects on
<sgclark> but mostly yeah
<santa_> ScottK: but indeed my opinions of debian are "coloured" by my experience there - such as the well known lack of manpower of the debian qt/kde team and other things
<santa_> which I suffered in first person, and which was a problem before I joined, while I was in, and after I left
<sgclark> well we are going to have that problem here. So we need to make do with what have and make the best of it.
<santa_> that depends on the direction that the project takes
<santa_> that's "terra incognita" for now
<santa_> I think with the right people here, with a minimum of 3 packagers we have the thing saved
<santa_> or even 1 XD
<santa_> but I think there will be more than one I hope
<santa_> we will see how the thing evolves
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-31
<sgclark> well I do a large chunk of the packaging now, but obviously when I get a paid gig my time will reduce. We definitly need more packagers.
<sgclark> clivejo is/was doing some great work there.
<sgclark> if we find a few more for when folks are busy with life , that would be great
<sgclark> spread the load a bit.
<sgclark> anyway, I am off for the evening.
<yofel> Unpacking analitza4-common (4:4.14.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa1) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/analitza4-common_4%3a4.14.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/libanalitza/plots/polar.plots', which is also in package analitza-common 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<yofel> I'll fix that
<ahoneybun> mm
<mparillo> yofel: Does that mean I hold off testing the trusty KDE Apps Upgrade?
<mparillo> hold off is American English for delay.
<yofel> well, you can try the default upgrade. This was with kubuntu-full
<yofel> but yeah, this will need re-testing once it's built
<mparillo> Then I will wait a bit. But getting close to my children's bedtime (and therefore mine)
<mparillo> yofel: please post when you are ready for me to try the upgrade. I will look for it tomorrow. All: Even though I no longer use 14.04 I am glad to participate in this effort.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<sgclark> morning
<mparillo> sgclark: good morning. Last night yofel was uploading one more thing to trusty. 
<yofel> long published, please re-test
<mparillo> yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/libanalitza/plots/polar.plots', which is also in package analitza-common 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<sgclark> yofel: akonadi is missing ppa tag
<mparillo> OK, I am ready to re-test
<yofel> sgclark: as was the one before that, hardly fixable now
<yofel> hm
<sgclark> hmm odd
<sgclark> I am using bzr-buildpackage-ppa
<yofel> one could upload ubuntu4~ppa just to make it obvious
<yofel> are the other backports in branches somewhere?
 * yofel uploaded analitza by hand
<sgclark> I am using the bzr
<sgclark> as we stopped susing bzr at 4.14.2
<sgclark> so it kinda fit
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> ok, let me fix that then
<sgclark> k
<mparillo> Muon Update Manager still gives me the WARNING: Installing unverified software represents a security risk.
<sgclark> mparillo: did you use add-apt-repository to add the ppa?
<mparillo> I added it to my software sources using Muon Updater.
<sgclark> otherwise you need to import the key
<sgclark> no clue how muon handles keys
 * sgclark doesnt use it
<mparillo> OK, I will cancel, remove the PPA from Muon Updater and try the command line
<mparillo> Hmm did that and I noticed Independent in my software sources. I do not recall seeing that one before.
<sgclark> what is that?
<mparillo> I am not sure where Independent came from. It is on my 14.04 VM (with a fresh install and only rekonq kteatime open-vm-tools-desktop added), but not on this 15.10 netbook.
<mparillo> In any case I am doing the add-apt-repository, and it imported the keys. I did an apt update and upgrade and dist-upgrade (all separately and all without my usual -y switch) and they sem to be running smoothly
<mparillo> So it looks as if the key is not installed by default (it might be for the regular backports PPA), as they completed sucessfully, and now a re-boot is indicated.
<sgclark> yeahprobably
<mparillo> Re-booted, and Kate, Dolphin, and Konsole appear to be working (though for some reason in Kate when I open home is looks empty, but if I open root, then go to home, I see the folder with my user name). Is there a version number of any of them that I can check to see if I got the right updates?
<sgclark> 4.14.3
<mparillo> Dolphin is 4.14.3. Kate is 3.14.13 and Konsole is 2.13.2 but all three are using KDE Development Platform 4.14.13
<mparillo> Dolphin is 4.14.13. Kate is 3.14.13 and Konsole is 2.13.2 but all three are using KDE Development Platform 4.14.13
<sgclark> hmm k, guess that is right
<sgclark> let me try to reproduce, may have to file a bug upstream
<mparillo> I see that the apt-cache policy for kate is 4:4.14.3 which differs from the internal version on the help about menu
<sgclark> does not happen for me, kate opens Documents which in my case is empty
<sgclark> home directory has all the expected folders
<mparillo> I tried it again, and kate seemed to work as expected. And I now remember that the packaging version numbers (from apt-cache policy) do not necessarily align with the internal applications version numbers
<sgclark> excellent, thank you very much for all your help mparillo
<mparillo> My pleasure. And it is funny, I think I miss Plasma 4. 
<santa_> yofel, sgclark: around? I would like to discuss a simple technical detail of kubuntu-automation
<soee> yofel: ping
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PRIME-Sync-Tearing
<prth> hi Riddell 
<santa_> Mamarok: sorry in advance if this ping bothers you, is this ok with you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-October/010066.html ?
<Mamarok> santa_: yes, that is OK, you do not need to ask me, see what ahoneybun wrote about it already :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<santa_> Mamarok: ok, thank you, I just wanted to be sure ;)
<santa_> sorry about the first poll btw
<Mamarok> no problem, I was just a tad astonished you seemd so in a hurry to put dates that were already in the past when you sent the link to :)
<santa_> haha
<mparillo> I get santa_ is in a hurry, yes; in a hurry to help with build automation.
<Mamarok> he can start right away, the membership is just the icing on the cake :)
<valorie> mparillo: really? I never miss plasma 2 at all (except the weather widget, and my beloved little Luna/Moon widget)
<valorie> but my widgets will come in time, I hope
<mparillo> Spell-check widget is the widget I miss the most.
<valorie> hmmm, never heard of that one
<valorie> mparillo: why not port it?
<mparillo> Out of my league (at least until the children grow and/or I retire). 
<santa_> ah, indeed kubuntu-automation is kind of a hurry - unlike the membership, which is less urgent - I have been working a bit on it today
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> tooling to make the work lighter for everyone seems important
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-01
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<murthy> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<murthy> the patch, is that a proper fix? I tested the package from the updates ppa
<murthy> and the volume icon is not getting loaded, but the panel loads normally. I removed all the bluez packages and the problem is solved 
<yofel> murthy: that has nothing to do with the volume icon..
<yofel> but according to upstream it should fix the planel delay
<snele> it seems that newest trusty backports (is staging) broke qtcurve
<snele> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snele>  kwin-style-qtcurve : Depends: libkdecorations4abi1 (>= 4:4.8.80) but it is not going to be installed
<snele> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<snele> sgclark: it seems that trusty staging broke qtcurve
<snele> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snele>  kwin-style-qtcurve : Depends: libkdecorations4abi1 (>= 4:4.8.80) but it is not going to be installed
<sgclark> snele: hmm I see. 
<sgclark> this abi thing has been breaking more than it helps
<sgclark> this is not even a package iin this set
<sgclark> pft
<sgclark> dealing with this tomorrow
<sgclark> we don't even maintain that, not sure what to do there.
 * sgclark crawls back into her Sunday slumber
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #712: FIXED in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #697: FIXED in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #17: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #42: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #112: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #37: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #140: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #10: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #113: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #6: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp build #104: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #114: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #238: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #113: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #245: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #11: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #141: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #239: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #246: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/246/
<IrcsomeBot> * Valoriez waves from Sunnyvale - Summit is over; heading home tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai Valorie. :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I hope this disagreement about next steps in Kubuntu is being worked out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp build #105: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #7: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/38/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not really
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/172/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well trying
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah...
<IrcsomeBot> * Valoriez goes off to have dinner and visit friends who were not at the summit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #86: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #3: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #144: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #17: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #135: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #17: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #17: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #18: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #5: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #18: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #18: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #18: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #18: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #18: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #17: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #18: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #86: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #87: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #11: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #12: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #59: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #188: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #159: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #151: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #203: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #210: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #212: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #199: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #208: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #157: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #158: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #206: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #197: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #205: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #153: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #209: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #182: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #231: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #213: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #130: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #208: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #189: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #215: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #204: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #68: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #190: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #198: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #204: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #35: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #147: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #163: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #5: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/5/
<clivejo> !info libappstreamqt-dev
<ubottu> libappstreamqt-dev (source: appstream): Qt5 library to access AppStream services (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (yakkety), package size 7 kB, installed size 51 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/120/
<clivejo> !info libappstreamqt-dev zesty
<ubottu> libappstreamqt-dev (source: appstream): Qt5 library to access AppStream services (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (zesty), package size 7 kB, installed size 51 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #262: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #241: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #230: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #205: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #55: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #214: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #77: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #92: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #254: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #153: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings build #84: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdebugsettings/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #160: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #130: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #128: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #148: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #99: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #224: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #128: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #102: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #228: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #81: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #154: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #82: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #91: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #75: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #148: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #262: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #240: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #227: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #122: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #124: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #206: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #213: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #83: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #247: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #150: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #77: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #159: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #4: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #156: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #97: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcron build #82: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcron/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #152: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #164: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #5: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #87: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #99: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #68: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #172: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #248: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #17: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #241: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #17: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kubuntu CI Gods?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #54: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/54/
<jimarvan> hey everyone
<jimarvan> how are things? :)
<jimarvan> hey BluesKaj, thanks for another Blue Sky today
<jimarvan> :)
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan , unfortunately it's a bit grey here today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/1/
<jimarvan> in Newquay is sooo blue :D
<jimarvan> hehe
<BluesKaj> Newquay?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #51: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/51/
<BluesKaj> ahh Cornwall ...nice jimarvan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebdev build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebdev/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/6/
<clivejo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebdev build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebdev/4/
<jimarvan> yeap Newuqay cornwall :D
<jimarvan> hey clivejo
<jimarvan> any sunshine at your place?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #174: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #260: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #170: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #192: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #67: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #70: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #4: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #17: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #209: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #201: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/107/
<clivejo> bad internet!
<clivejo> [14:39:00] <clivejo> !ping [14:50:01] <ubottu> pong!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #156: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/3/
<clivejo> jimarvan: its overcast
<jimarvan> overcast?
<clivejo> cloudy but dry
<jimarvan> oh :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #149: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #16: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #102: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #43: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #13: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #247: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #301: FIXED in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #17: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/17/
<clivejo> !info kdewebdev
<ubottu> kdewebdev (source: kdewebdev): web development apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 18 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #230: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #180: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #17: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/17/
<clivejo> anyone know where the KDE git repo for kdewebdev source code is?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/6/
<yofel> clivejo: unless they finally did migrate it, it's https://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdewebdev/
<clivejo> how do I point KCI to the correct git?
<yofel> that's svn
<clivejo> useful!
<yofel> ah wait, there was a mail about that
<yofel> clivejo: look on quickgit.kde.org for the nalvarez kdewebdev branches
<yofel> those are the WIP git splits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #2: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #2: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #2: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #96: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #222: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/149/
<yofel> but good question how to point KCI there
<yofel> might need manual project setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #83: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/30/
<clivejo> does blaze only come on as blaze?
<clivejo> yofel: is it possible to enable stable builds again?
<clivejo> and if so, how do we deal with FW's?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #84: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/84/
<yofel> nobody wrote the code for that. Frameworks are automatically copied to stable when built in unstable as long as they are marked as a framework
<clivejo> but the old way relied on debian git namespaces and we dont have that in LP
<yofel> right
<yofel> so now the CI doesn't know what job is what and the tooling doesn't know what git branch to use
<clivejo> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> o/ from sunny Sunnyvale — last morning here
<clivejo> could jobs be given meta data somehow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> once kstar joins me, we're off to get breakfast and airport....
<clivejo> o/ valoriez
<clivejo> safe home :)
<yofel> well, ideally the job updater would read that from the upstream project configuration data, which is a json or xml file somewhere and has all that info
<yofel> but as I said, nobody wrote the code for that
<clivejo> no detours!
<yofel> I once started that in ruby, but immediately failed trying to get the git repository list from launchpad. harald's lp lib doesn't support that level of the API
<yofel> and using python would've involved writing out another config file and I ended up loosing motivation
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> I notice in DCI they name the job eg stable_framework_extra-cmake-modules
<yofel> well, the config file isn't necessary, but it was still a mess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #87: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/87/
<yofel> yeah, KCI does that too, except that the type was "nil" lately
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #91: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #148: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #148: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #107: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #150: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #89: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #100: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<yofel> at least I think I saw some naming code for that IIC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #32: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<yofel> *IIRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #103: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #17: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #17: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #77: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #159: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #53: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #114: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/114/
<clivejo> but it used the Debian git to determine that ?
<yofel> yes, using ls over ssh
<yofel> where was that...
<yofel> clivejo: ls() in ci-tooling/kci/lib/projects/factory/debian.rb
<clivejo> could we keep a hidden file in git, like .framework or is there another way of determining if the package is framework, plasma, apps or other?
<yofel> note comment in lp.rb
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @clivejo — direct flight!
<yofel> as I said, best read that from the actual kde project config, we don't have to maintain that
<yofel> you can ofc. write another config file for KCI yourself, less work and more error prone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #87: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/91/
<yofel> like extend kci.yaml and make that sub config keys for every repo name
<clivejo> I know Simon is working on rewriting the entire thing in python
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #284: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #54: FIXED in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #251: FIXED in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #234: FIXED in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/234/
<yofel> TBH, this should have everything you need to know: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-build-metadata.git&a=blob&h=5485ced73b6d5c8ac72b88c85c6df825ed286b24&hb=9ae1141ad4abebf0a6056a2e7cdff1f668e2aad7&f=logical-module-structure
<yofel> everything that has a stable branch gets that branch built in stable, everything else is handled as a framework
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #240: FIXED in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/240/
<yofel> tsimonq2: FYI ^ in case you're looking into that at some point
<clivejo> should unstable builds be listed in FIX tab?
<yofel> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #163: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #199: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #241: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/241/
<clivejo> !info libraw
<ubottu> Package libraw does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info libraw-dev
<ubottu> libraw-dev (source: libraw): raw image decoder library (development files). In component main, is extra. Version 0.17.2-6 (yakkety), package size 231 kB, installed size 1783 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #39: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #8: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #275: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/7/
<jimarvan> and off i go
<jimarvan> see ya peeps have fun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Meow
<clivejo> in kcrash, what does this mean?
<clivejo> -- The following features have been disabled:
<clivejo>  * Core Pattern Raising , Raising signals to kernel core patterns (iff the pattern is a process). You may wish to not install drkonqi if this can cause a UI conflict. This will be enabled by default in 5.29.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #277: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/277/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> RTFM dude. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> kde-distro-packagers list
<clivejo> thanks Simon, as helpful as ever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #146: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure if your serious
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<clivejo> its called sarcasm 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes lol
<clivejo> I wanted to know if anything had been decided on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #235: FIXED in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #17: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #17: FIXED in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #301: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #4: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #173: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/50/
<santa_> yofel: I know you are kind of retired but may I steal a few minutes from you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #74: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #78: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/51/
<santa_> in parallel
<santa_> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<santa_> the merge tooling is (hopefully) "finished"
<santa_> there's a (hopefully) working version in kubuntu-automation/master
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #7: FIXED in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #79: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #91: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #184: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #185: FIXED in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #17: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #86: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #196: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #192: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #190: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #55: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #197: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #176: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #729: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #185: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/72/
<santa_> I'm out, whatever you write I will read later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #52: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #8: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/2/
<clivejo> !info libkf5plasma-dev unstable
<ubottu> libkf5plasma-dev (source: plasma-framework): development files for plasma-framework. In component main, is optional. Version 5.27.0-1 (unstable), package size 344 kB, installed size 634 kB
<ahoneybun> heyo clivejo 
<clivejo> hi
<ahoneybun> think you have time to teach, or patience I should say
<clivejo> not tonight, very tired 
<ahoneybun> ok np
<clivejo> what you wanting to do?
<ahoneybun> to understand the backend better
<ahoneybun> how FW, Apps and Plasma work together
<ahoneybun> what deps on what and what does not
<ahoneybun> maybe help some
<clivejo> there are dependencies all over the place 
<clivejo> look at the project page in KCI
<tsimonq2> I don't even understand it.
<ahoneybun> or fix things I guess
<tsimonq2> I *think* Plasma depends on Frameworks?
<clivejo> it tells you what the package depends on, and what depends on it
<ahoneybun> mm ok
<clivejo> yes usually Framesworks is the bottom of the stack
<clivejo> then plasma
<clivejo> then apps
<ahoneybun> add me to the crash course of KCI too
<ahoneybun> with Rik
<clivejo> the problem I have at the moment is renamed packages in Frameworks
<ahoneybun> renamed from upstream?
<clivejo> ie kio-dev => libkf5kio-dev
<clivejo> both Debian and Neon are using these new names
<clivejo> but we arent
<ahoneybun> pick off from Neon?
<clivejo> thats why I want to Debian merge
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> that sounds logical
<clivejo> !info  libkf5kio-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkf5kio-dev does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info  libkf5kio-dev unstable
<ubottu> libkf5kio-dev (source: kio): Resource and network access abstraction. In component main, is optional. Version 5.27.0-2 (unstable), package size 158 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<ahoneybun> so it's in unstable
<ahoneybun> debian like that
<clivejo> !info  libkf5kio-dev sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, z
<ahoneybun> but not us yet
<clivejo> !info  libkf5kio-dev stable
<ubottu> Package libkf5kio-dev does not exist in stable
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> and wont be at this rate
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So why not?
<clivejo> Because last week Rik and I were starting to do a Debian merge and told not to 
<tsimonq2> By who?!?
<clivejo> that it would introduce dangerious debian breaks
<tsimonq2> :/
<clivejo> and to wait until the new tooling was ready
<clivejo> then last night Im told that the Debian merge is not going to happen and to upload 5.27 as they are
<tsimonq2> You're *told*?
<clivejo> and that actually we should just wait until this weekend when 5.28 are released
<tsimonq2> Well ok I can see the logic in THAT to be honest with you.
<tsimonq2> Unless it's already been tested?
<tsimonq2> In which case let's just ship already.
<clivejo> how can it be tested?
<tsimonq2> That's a really good question.
<clivejo> frameworks is like a foundation you build other stuff up from
<clivejo> to test it we would need to build plasma using it
<tsimonq2> I say just smoke test. Install then make sure everything starts.
<tsimonq2> For Plasma, it would be more intense...
<clivejo> and at the moment I cant even get 3rd party apps to build on it
<tsimonq2> But if it's just a matter of having to rebuild stuff against it, Ship It.
<tsimonq2> OH?
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> That's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Tú necesitas explicar, por favor.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Nice to see activity
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Clive, are you trying to buil somerhing against kio or how is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * build
<acheronuk> evening. sorry not been on here much for a few days.
<acheronuk> should hopefully be able to spend some time sorting/doing stuff this week :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #124: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #713: UNSTABLE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #698: UNSTABLE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #308: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #11: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #242: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #249: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #10: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #353: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #142: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #250: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #243: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #109: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #165: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #242: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #200: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #235: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #201: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #236: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #166: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #145: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/10/
<BluesKaj> 'Morming folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning even
<acheronuk> morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi acheronuk
<alleehol> Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #730: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/730/
<jimarvan> ...calm before the storm...
<jimarvan> :D
<blaze> calm before the calm
<acheronuk> calm before the meeting
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi
<clivejo> think I got those two projects added to KCI
<clivejo> we had to rename the projects as kdev-php due to that being their name upstream
<clivejo> the packages being built will however remain the same
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-python/
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/
<blaze> I see
<blaze> where can I help?
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> well the KCI takes the lastest source code from KDE git and puts it into out packaging
<clivejo> if they fail to build you can submit a merge request to the packaging for fixes 
<blaze> you mean latest changeset or latest release?
<clivejo> well KCI it currently only building master
<clivejo> Im hoping to figure out a way to start to build stable as well
<clivejo> but next step for me is to get 5.0.2 all packaged
<clivejo> tested and uploaded to zesty
<clivejo> and get it backported
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin was wanting to have a daily build of kdevelop for his testing 
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.3.php
<Snowhog> clivejo: Reference your post on KFN this morning about issues being experienced by at least one of our members trying to install 17.04. I created a VM and attempted to install it as well. See https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71029-Zesty-Testing&p=394678&viewfull=1#post394678 as I too have issues with it.
<clivejo> Snowhog: apparently its a known problem LP 1637985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty install fails - "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637985
<clivejo> currently doing a respin with a proposed fix
<acheronuk> Think Snowhog is saying for him the live session doesn't even get to the desktop?
<Snowhog> acheronuk: That is correct; no desktop is reached.
<acheronuk> Snowhog: just tried todays image in VB, and while there is a longer delay on the K splash scree than I might expect, the live session did load for me
<acheronuk> install still fails with the other bug clivejo mentioned though
<Snowhog> acheronuk: At here, I get to the screen with the background and the K gear logo, with the progress loading bar below it. The bar never gets to the end before the screen fades to black, with no mouse cursor and not even able to drop to a tty.
<acheronuk> 2048 MB main memory allocated here in my VM and 64MB graphics mem. 2 cores used for the VM
<acheronuk> VirtualBox often does seem temperamental loading plasma, and it's not always very clear why
<Snowhog> acheronuk: That's interesting! I forced stopped the VM then when in and configured it to use two cores (I've always set up my VM's with just 1 core). Saved and restarted 17.04. It went way faster and reached the Desktop. Why would it fail with just a single core processor?
<acheronuk> Snowhog: plasma does sometimes have some odd things where timing off different components loading out of expected order messes up the session load. With 5.7 that happened when some things on fast machines loaded too quickly, but could maybe be the case when things load slower than expected perhaps?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, clivejo, are we gonna get Plasma 5.8.2 or 5.8.3 uploaded?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't be at tonight's meeting. :(
<clivejo> tsimonq2: have they been staged, tested yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just released.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can stage it later?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whatever you want to do, you're the guy with upload access. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it would be a good idea to get Frameworks in Zesty first so Plasma 5.8.3 builds against 5.27 in staging.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So in my honest opinion clivejo, we should get Frameworks good to go ASAP.
 * mamarley has been using the staged FW 5.27 since immediately after it was staged and has encountered 0 problems.
 * acheronuk is has had no issues with 5.27 either
 * clivejo is has had no issues with 5.27 either
<acheronuk> lol!
<clivejo> until you go to build stuff on top of them
<clivejo> peruse for example
<clivejo> has a build dep on libkf5kio-dev
<clivejo> but we dont have that
<clivejo> we only have kio-dev
<clivejo> because Ive been told doing a debian merge is a waste of time and is dangerous
<clivejo> yet both Debian and Neon have these
<clivejo> this is just one example of quite a few renamed packages
<clivejo> libkf5doctools-dev is another
<acheronuk> well whether that is fixed via a merge or manually changing put packaging, we certainly do not want to get too out of sync with the package naming conventions others are using.
<clivejo> acheronuk: thats my point
<Snowhog> clivejo: Okay, with two cores for my VM, it loaded to the Desktop just fine. Installing however fails with the LP bug you cited.
<clivejo> Snowhog: that should be fixed in tomorrows iso
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, need a list of them and a strategy to sort them then
<clivejo> acheronuk: well as you know, I wanted to do a manual merge over a week ago
<clivejo> when both you and I had time to do them
<clivejo> anyway, Im waiting for decisions to be made at the meeting tonight
<acheronuk> yep. sadly I've been a bit busy since then. I've seen the discussions though
<acheronuk> tonight is not a technical meeting though?
<clivejo> once the goals are made clear, Ill see what I can do to help
<Snowhog> clivejo: I'll check tomorrow. Thanks.
<acheronuk> In this meeting we SHOULD NOT DISCUSS:
<acheronuk>     technical implementation of anything
<acheronuk>     go into in depth details about how to do a specific task, that involved dev or packaging
<acheronuk> oh. ok. we will need to decide how to sort this, as if we don't it will come back to bite us on the behind even harder later
<clivejo> yes, Ive always believed that Debian is our upstream (packaging wise)
<clivejo> if this has changed, I have not got the memo
<acheronuk> we are always going to have some differences, and some that we may want to keep and maintain, but basic stuff like -dev package names we need to get synced really.
<clivejo> acheronuk: well that is my main issue here
<clivejo> and I need clarification on it to go any further
<acheronuk> periodic debian merges was the way to smooth out and catch these differences in a consistent and reliable systematic way. without that we are left with random and chance cherry picking when we happen to notice or come across things, which seems like a recipe for chaos of it's own sort
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/108/
<acheronuk> merging is often far from perfect, but done with care and a bit of thought, a least worst option among imperfect options
<acheronuk> or how it seems to me anyway....
<clivejo> great!
<clivejo> !info llvm-3.6-dev xenial
<ubottu> llvm-3.6-dev (source: llvm-toolchain-3.6): Modular compiler and toolchain technologies, libraries and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 13150 kB, installed size 79939 kB
<clivejo> !info llvm-3.7-dev xenial
<ubottu> llvm-3.7-dev (source: llvm-toolchain-3.7): Modular compiler and toolchain technologies, libraries and headers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.7.1-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 15999 kB, installed size 94144 kB
<clivejo> !info llvm-3.8-dev xenial
<ubottu> llvm-3.8-dev (source: llvm-toolchain-3.8): Modular compiler and toolchain technologies, libraries and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.8-2ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 17457 kB, installed size 103548 kB
<clivejo> !info llvm-3.9-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package llvm-3.9-dev does not exist in xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/6/
<santa_> clivejo: I asked you a question yesterday
<santa_> [17:22] <clivejo> but we dont have that
<santa_> [17:22] <clivejo> we only have kio-dev
<santa_> [17:23] <clivejo> because Ive been told doing a debian merge is a waste of time and is dangerous
<santa_> [17:23] <clivejo> yet both Debian and Neon have these
<santa_> regarding this, the tooling stripping the dangerous breaks is ready
<santa_> also you saw perfectly what happened with kservice, a dupe Breaks got into the control file unnoticed
<santa_> we only realized that when we built the package
<santa_> so let me clarify what is the situation
<santa_> about one week ago, doing a plain git merge would have been a bad idea
<santa_> but now we have a tooling to make the marges a bit more feasible
<santa_> * merges
<santa_> still, we this tooling we will get merge conflicts on each and every package
<santa_> therefore merging *all* the frameworks before uploading 5.27 would delay the upload of 5.27
<santa_> in case you, clivejo, can/want to upload 5.27
<santa_> (and after that upload we can work on the merges, until 5.28 arrives this saturday)
<ahoneybun> santa_, I thought we had agreed on working on the merges
<ahoneybun> then move to 5.27 or 5.28 
<santa_> ahoneybun: it seems cive changed his mind
<santa_> I have the impression that you guys are quite confused about how to handle this
<santa_> as I say, there are 72 frameworks and all of them have conflicts @ merging
<ahoneybun> but we can't build some apps without the merges
<santa_> then you can merge *only* the few required frameworks to do that and go ahead
<santa_> but it's not feasible to merge the 72
<ahoneybun> we are going to have to at some point
<santa_> yes, and we can do it slowly after uploading 5.27
<santa_> and after 5.28 too
<santa_> this way we don't hinder the uploads of new versions and we get the things merged as well
<santa_> <ahoneybun> but we can't build some apps without the merges
<santa_> what applications?
<ahoneybun> most from what I hear
<ahoneybun> or understand
<santa_> that's what I asked yesterday, and I got ignored
<ahoneybun> I know a few 3rd party ones can't be built
<santa_> I also wasn't told about this when we discussed that the last sunday
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> santa_, I'm tired of the disagreements
<santa_> this is not my fault
<ahoneybun> we do not need this stress of being pulled in different directions
<ahoneybun> I never said it was
<ahoneybun> let's try to be civil in the Vision meeting later
<ahoneybun> ( I can't go because of class ) but I'll try to keep up
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Hello everybody. In about an hour the Kubuntu Vision meeting will start. In this meeting we plan to discuss the vision of Kubuntu: Who we are, what are we doing, why are we doing this? and many more things. Agenda here: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Vision We invite you all to attend. The meeting will take place in http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ Room 1, use your own username (what ever you want), password
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If only I could get into the wiki... :( :( :(
<clivejo> password: welcome ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 the wiki is open
<acheronuk> kde wiki?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm locked out...
<acheronuk> shouldn't be if you have a kde id?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the wiki is open for reading
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It should be open with a KDE Identity
<acheronuk> I can log in and have it remember that login in Firefox
<acheronuk> so technically here it seems ok
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mesa-13&num=1
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You may use this link for quick access to the meeting: https://connect.rna1.blindsidenetworks.com/invite/to?c=BinfpTVNz8NUsGlG5z4jI4VkBdir5kC5jYa_irG38S0&m=Kubuntu+Room+-+1&t=1478031678698&u=kubuntu
<valorie> notes for the meeting: https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit?usp=sharing
<valorie> eeek, even chrome is failing on me
<valorie> download failed on flash is all it will say
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on chrome?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> let's give it 5 more minutes to solve this and the we'll switch to IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> then*
<valorie> on chrome, yes
<clivejo> Ok meeting going to be here
<acheronuk> ok. in here now?
<santa_> allright
<IrcsomeBot> Laura M was added by: ovidiuflorin
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<ovidiuflorin> Ok
<ovidiuflorin> Hello everybody
<acheronuk> evening :)
<ovidiuflorin> ====== START MEETING =====================
<ovidiuflorin> This is the Kubuntu vision meeting
<ovidiuflorin> with the agenda: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Vision
<ovidiuflorin> please all take a look
<ovidiuflorin> does anybody have some initial questions about the agenda?
<valorie> hi Laura
<valorie> notes here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit?usp=sharing
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> hello :)
<valorie> everybody is free to edit there
<ovidiuflorin> Thank you valorie
<genii> ovidiuflorin: Who decides if the meeting is straying offtrack into technical details as the agenda states it should not, the chair?
<ovidiuflorin> genii: I'd say yes
<valorie> please, yes
<genii> OK
<ovidiuflorin> I'd like to get started on the first part: Project vision
<valorie> can everyone here for the meeting please either say so here or write your name in the google doc?
<clivejo> here
 * acheronuk raises hand
<ovidiuflorin> Q1:   Why are we doing this?
<genii> Do you have to be a dev for that? 
<valorie> no
<ovidiuflorin> genii: no
 * genii raises hand then
<valorie> you have to be interested in the future of Kubuntu
<ovidiuflorin> My answes is: Because we want a stable and beautiful desktop and we have fun while making it.
<genii> valorie: Yes, that's why I'm here
<ovidiuflorin> valorie: please be a grammar natzi with me if necessary
<valorie> my vision is Kubuntu is just this -- all of us who want to see Kubuntu healthy and successful, pitching in our bit to make that stable, beautiful desktop for our users
<valorie> oh yes, and having fun while doing it
<acheronuk> + I feel ubuntu is the best base for doing that
<santa_> I have 2 answers, not sure which one to pick
<valorie> say both!
<ovidiuflorin> santa_: you can get both, or make your own
<ovidiuflorin> we're gathering answers here, and we'll compose a official Kubuntu Vision manifesto after
<santa_> a) to provide kde users of ubuntu an experience as much pleasant as possible within the bounds and limitations of ubuntu for doing that
<ovidiuflorin> that will be available on our website
<santa_> b) because of the most powereful element of style: no reason!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> "cuz I wanna"
<santa_> <ovidiuflorin> that will be available on our website
<ovidiuflorin> yes
<ovidiuflorin> Check out https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/HIG/Vision for "What is a vision?"
<santa_> then I think I will pick "to provide kde users of ubuntu an experience as much pleasant as possible"
<ovidiuflorin> Thank you all
<ovidiuflorin> Q2: What do we want to achieve?
<ovidiuflorin> this is somewhat answered already
<ovidiuflorin> but I feel we can add more
<santa_> provide updated kde software to our users
<acheronuk> I believe in and love KDE as a desktop, and feel a great kubuntu is still the bast way to showcase that, and introduce new people to KDE in a friendly way
<ovidiuflorin> so: a welcoming place to introduce people to KDE software
<ovidiuflorin> does anybody want to add something?
<valorie> how about "fresh KDE software"?
<ovidiuflorin> define "fresh"
<valorie> because Santa is right, we're not content with providing old software
<valorie> we want the latest stable releases
<acheronuk> up to date but stable
<ovidiuflorin> I agree with that
<santa_> as much as feasible, but yes, I think its something valuable we lost
<santa_> I mean
<valorie> I think we were all disappointed in how the deadlines hampered us this time
<valorie> although we knew in advance
<santa_> it's not the only thing
<santa_> most of the things were there even in the Jon's era
<valorie> it won't always be like that, because KDE devels are picking up the pace
<valorie> what things?
<ovidiuflorin> so we should strive to always have the latest KDE in the latest Kubuntu? Regardless of the means (archive or backports)
<santa_> freezes, transitions and such
<santa_> but anyway there's a lot of room for improvement
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: in the balance between new and "tested and working" I think we always have to go for tested and working
<valorie> neon is there for the latest crack
<ovidiuflorin> ok, So I take from here the conclusion for Q2: Provide the latest stable and tested KDE software on the latest released Kubuntu?
<valorie> part of what keeps me involved here is the millions of kids and teachers who are using our software in Brazil and elsewhere
<valorie> they may not even know they are using linux
<ovidiuflorin> please rephrase my asnwer to Q2 if you feel necessary
<valorie> much less that it's KDE on Ubuntu
 * ovidiuflorin feels like he's talking alone (with valorie)
<ovidiuflorin> and santa_
<acheronuk> sorry. just switching pc
<valorie> I'd love to hear from our newest Kubuntu Developer
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: ?
<valorie> also I wish yofel could chime in
<ovidiuflorin> we can't move on untill these are clear
<ovidiuflorin> IMHO
<clivejo> Im just here to listen
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: you shouldn't just listen
<ovidiuflorin> we are here to discuss about the project 
<valorie> I hope you will feel moved to contribute to the conversation
<ovidiuflorin> and what we want to do with it
<valorie> because imo we are thinking together about what we all want
<clivejo> we are a Ubuntu flavor/flavour and we release software based on Ubuntu schedule
<ovidiuflorin> I think everybody's input is valuable
<valorie> very true that
<acheronuk> we have a very wide demographic, and that makes it difficult to have a singular vision
<clivejo> KDE have their own cycle and we cant get the lastest into a release and be part of that cycle
<valorie> sometimes true
<valorie> well, often
<clivejo> we have lots of users on very old versions of Kubuntu, why?
<clivejo> because its stable
<ovidiuflorin> I'm not asking about how we should implement something, I'm asking about what do we want to achieve?
<ovidiuflorin> *with Kubuntu
<clivejo> well thats something I would like answered myself
<genii> As a ( mostly ) nontechnical Kubuntu user who wants to help improve the distribution, the main questions I currently have are: How do i find out who the current dev team is, who to contact about testing and whatnot. Also on theagenda for this meeting is "Who are we (Kubuntu) in the world?" which I'm curious as to what people perceive that is
<ovidiuflorin> what's the answer for you clivejo?
<clivejo> I moved to Kubuntu because it is stable
<clivejo> but my views have changed since then
<clivejo> now I like the latest versions
<valorie> the latest versions are more stable!
<acheronuk> well I want to get back to the point where I feel people who want to try KDE see kubuntu as one of the most natural and obvious places to start
<valorie> didn't use to be like that
<valorie> acheronuk: +++
<acheronuk> I feel kubuntu has lost some ground on that
<valorie> to whom?
<valorie> and why
<ovidiuflorin> ok, so I gather this asnwer so far: We want a stable distribution where people can discover KDE, with latest KDE software as user opt-in ?
<ovidiuflorin> people, please, let's not discuss history here
<valorie> ok
<ovidiuflorin> let's try to just answe a  few simple questions about what's our future
<clivejo> I personally would like to be putting out very stable, tried and tested software in the main archive
<valorie> acheronuk: so how do you think we can regain that reputation?
<ovidiuflorin> and what do we want from our project in the future
<clivejo> and then have PPA's for the latest and greatest
<claydoh> we fall behind because KDE moved to a more rapid release schedule that favors the rolling release model more than the traditional distros, or Ubuntu's
<valorie> clivejo: do you not think we are doing that now?
<clivejo> no e arent
<valorie> ?
<clivejo> ne we
<clivejo> no we
<valorie> claydoh: point taken
<clivejo> our KCI is broken, 
<clivejo> thats how we used to get the latest and greatest out there
<ovidiuflorin> we're getting technical
<clivejo> ok simply we have no latest software in the pipeline
<ovidiuflorin> Let's try it this way: in a short sentence, what do we want to achieve by having Kubuntu in the world?
<valorie> there is always going to be a tension between the latest and tested, stable
<clivejo> and we are struggle to get the older software into main releases
<ovidiuflorin> My answer is this: We want a stable distribution where people can discover KDE, with latest KDE software as user opt-in ?
<ovidiuflorin> any others?
<acheronuk> taking the example of a school teacher somewhere, they have to be able to install the iso and be sure it's going to be a balance of up to date but tried and tested
<valorie> and a tension between what is in the archive, and what we can get out in other ways
<valorie> and of course the tension between what developers want, and users 
<ovidiuflorin> I feel my answer is descriptive enough to cover what clivejo said
<ovidiuflorin> does anybody have something to add to that answer?
<ovidiuflorin> valorie: we'll cover that in the "Team communication" part
<santa_> I think it's good and covers what most people said
<valorie> what I had written was We strive to provide the latest stable and tested KDE software in the archive and backports.
<valorie> but that might be too specific
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: not without writing an essay, which is what we are trying to avoid here
<ovidiuflorin> valorie: it's a bit too specific technically
<valorie> I like the discovery part
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<ovidiuflorin> I'd like to move on to Q3: Who are we (Kubuntu) in the world?
<ovidiuflorin> To clarify: Neon offers latest KDE software in a CI variant, mostly not tested.
<ovidiuflorin> OpenSUSE pathes KDE software for their agenda
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: thats not technically correct
<clivejo> The User edition is pretty well tested
<ovidiuflorin> rolling distros offer the latest compiled, but probably not configured properly in harmony with the system.
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: how is it tested?
<ovidiuflorin> automated tests, or user tested?
<clivejo> user tested
<ovidiuflorin> ok, then
<ovidiuflorin> My question is: what set's us (Kubuntu) appart from the other distros?
<clivejo> all the feedback from all distro's gets back to KDE Neon, in a far tighter feedback loop
<valorie> that we are a part of both Ubuntu and KDE
<ovidiuflorin> what is your opinion, everybody?
<valorie> and that we were designed to be friendly to both developers  and users
<claydoh> what has set us apart have been the kubuntu specific tools, such as Muon, the simplified  use manager, as well as ports of the Ubuntu tools like the driver manager et al
<acheronuk> being part of ubuntu is the biggest thing. our users gain a huge amount from that
<valorie> claydoh: that's true too
<ovidiuflorin> Muon is a KDE project now, isn't it?
<valorie> we could showcase those again if we found maintainers again for those thing
<valorie> s
<claydoh> ovidiuflorin: yres but not orifinally
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: we made it originally
<ovidiuflorin> ok, but we're talking about NOW, not THEN (in the past)
<ahoneybunn> alright so on kiwi irc now
<genii> ovidiuflorin: When trying to demonstrate linux to windows/mac users, I find Kubuntu is the easiest transition for them to make. And the support is above most other distributions bcause for many issues regular Ubuntu support methods often solve their issues.
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: would you elaborate on that please?
<valorie> right, and we can't showcase them now
<genii> ..also, it has a familiar interface, unlike for intance Unity
<ovidiuflorin> I like genii's answer
<ahoneybunn> o/
<valorie> hi ahoneybunn
<ovidiuflorin> hey ahoneybunn
<ovidiuflorin> we're trying to answer Who are we (Kubuntu) in the world?
<acheronuk> much the same. the ubuntu base and depth of support makes gives our users a better experiance
<ahoneybunn> shipping KDE on a Ubuntu cycle
<claydoh> so what we need to be (inmsho) is Neon but with the Kubuntu tools that made things so much easier for people, we were never specifically about being a newbie distro
<clivejo> going forward, can we still provide Muon and Driver Manager?
<ahoneybunn> well as Driver Manger is kinda broken, no
<santa_> muon is gone and discover is suposed to replace it
<ovidiuflorin> we're getting technical
<claydoh> santa_: not quite as they are different
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: I think we have to be a bit
<ovidiuflorin> Neon also has a Ubuntu base
<ahoneybunn> but not the cycle
<ovidiuflorin> and the Ubuntu support should also apply to them
<ahoneybunn> they move when they want to
<claydoh> but yeah we are, but in some cases these small technical thinga *are* the keys to making us different and better
<santa_> claydoh: I know, but it's what we have
<santa_> we could get missing things in discover
<clivejo> in the past these made Kubuntu good, providing them broken is what makes people give up and think well thats useless
<ovidiuflorin> I still can't phrase a clear answer to that question
<santa_> sorry about getting technical
<clivejo> the follow a guide on the internet about how easy to use the Driver Manager is
<valorie> it used to be dead easy
<valorie> then it broke
<clivejo> but then click on it and it sits there endlessly spinning
<santa_> back to the actual question "a community fo free software enthusiasts interested in kde and ubuntu"
<santa_> I would add what we want to achieve but it would be a bit redundant
<ovidiuflorin> ok, so how are we different from Neon and Netrunner and Chakra, and etc?
<ahoneybunn> Chakra avoids GTK
<ahoneybunn> ships it seperate
<ahoneybunn> we follow the Ubuntu cycle and keep with it's community
<ahoneybunn> our community
<genii> If anyone pays attention in the support channel, most of the problems people have are usually related to things which have been broken for some time, like kmail. Many of the other questions are not so much about something which is not working correctly , but for instance how to get the latest Plasma or latest other thing
<ahoneybunn> its been a hit and miss with kmail, I know it's just an example
<ahoneybunn> Driver Manager has been kinda broke for 2 releases I htink
<ahoneybunn> *think
<ovidiuflorin> So the thing I hear the most is: Kubuntu is a popular distro for historical reasons, and is used because of it's name
<claydoh> broken since plasma 5 so 3 iirc
<genii> For the most part, it is surprisingly quiet in there otherwise, which shows A) they have no issue or B) They found the answer already in mainstream support like #ubuntu or he forums
<clivejo> IMHO these are the "paper cuts" that are undermining us
<ovidiuflorin> if a user asks you why to use Kubuntu instead of X or Y, what would you answer?
<ahoneybunn> or moved to Neon or something else
<clivejo> losing that "it just works"
<acheronuk> I find it unlikely driver manager is 'unfixable'
 * ovidiuflorin feels like he's talking to himself
<ahoneybunn> ovidiuflorin: our community
<ahoneybunn> sorry
<acheronuk> whoops
 * genii goes back to lurking
<valorie> for me the software "just works"
<ahoneybunn> thanks genii
<valorie> but I haven't used kmail for .... can't remember how long
<valorie> used to be my favorite application after Konversation
<ahoneybunn> I've tried to but...
<ahoneybunn> anyway
<valorie> anyway
<valorie> that's beyond Kubuntu's remit
<ahoneybunn> does that define who we are yet ovidiuflorin ?
<clivejo> valorie: technically its not
<ovidiuflorin> So the answer to Q3 is: Kubuntu is a friendly experienced community with deep roots in Ubuntu and KDE.
<ovidiuflorin> does anybody have anything to add to that?
<clivejo> it can be got working and working well
 * claydoh heads off to work
<valorie> o/ claydoh
<claydoh> sorry not helpful much or available
<valorie> clivejo: sometimes when we both have time, perhaps you can help me with that
<valorie> I'll try again
<ahoneybunn> nope ovidiuflorin
<valorie> and bug you if I have problems
 * ovidiuflorin writes his asnwer in the notes, since he feels no one cares to comment
<clivejo> the problem is packaging and getting it working on the Ubuntu stack
<valorie> thanks ovidiuflorin
<acheronuk> I admit I struggle with these slightly vague type questions
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<valorie> I had to go get more coffee
<ovidiuflorin> it's been an hour
<ovidiuflorin> we could continue with the meeting, if we would stay on topic, or we could call it here
<clivejo> sorry ovidiuflorin, continue
 * ovidiuflorin remembers why he hates text only meetings
<clivejo> Ill shut up
<ahoneybunn> keep going ovidiuflorin
<ovidiuflorin> Next on the agenda is: "Team communication"
<ahoneybunn> sorry about losing focus
<ovidiuflorin> we currently have a few issues here, and we would all like to solve them
<ovidiuflorin> first: our communications channels
<ovidiuflorin> which are they and should we watch them?
<ovidiuflorin> for users he have:
<ovidiuflorin> IRC, Telegram, Social media, Forums, and Email
<ovidiuflorin> for devel we have:
<ovidiuflorin> IRC, Telegram and email
<valorie> and bug reports
<ovidiuflorin> telegram and IRC are the same channels with 2 different clients
<ovidiuflorin> so we treat them as one
<ovidiuflorin> mainly I want to discuss the devel channels now
<valorie> please don't forget BRs even for our users
<ovidiuflorin> of course
<clivejo> BR's?
<genii> BRs ?
<acheronuk> BRs?
<clivejo> oh bug reports
<valorie> bug reports
<genii> Ah
<acheronuk> lol
<ahoneybunn> XD
<acheronuk> of course
<ovidiuflorin> We have these channels in order to keep track of what needs to be done, and who does it
<ovidiuflorin> and we should post in them what we plan to do and get feedback on our plans
<acheronuk> add trello the for that ^^
<valorie> oh, and Trello
<ovidiuflorin> I guess everybory is in agreement with this
<ovidiuflorin> RIGHT?
<ahoneybunn> yep
<ovidiuflorin> yes, and trello
<ahoneybunn> +1
<santa_> I started to be more keen on using trello
<acheronuk> It's growing on me slowly
<genii> BBB is also good, when it works correctly
<ovidiuflorin> we use trello to keep track of tasks that are long standing or that need some aditional expertiese to solve
<ovidiuflorin> Also Youtube (the podcast) for our users
<acheronuk> yes, and I still mostly forget to check it :/
<ovidiuflorin> There are tasks not written in trello because they are constant tasks
<ahoneybunn> I've added trello to Slack if anyone was going to use it
<ovidiuflorin> like: debian merging, packaging x or y
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: can offer mode details here
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: can you, please?
<valorie> we used to use trello for those routine tasks as well
<clivejo> Im in listening mode
<valorie> just in checklists
<valorie> so that it was obvious what still needs attention
<ovidiuflorin> I don't know what are the "Always on" tasks
<clivejo> but we can all make trello cards about stuff
<clivejo> the problem is the doing
<ovidiuflorin> but I agree that it would be useful to have a list of cards that are always on
<acheronuk> well, KCI is a always active rolling task
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<acheronuk> may have some specific jobs to do when things have bigger changes
<ovidiuflorin> next is the CoC (code of conduct)
<ahoneybunn> yep
<ovidiuflorin> I believe everybody here is a Kubuntu member and/or has read the Coc
<ovidiuflorin> right?
<ahoneybunn> to a degree
<clivejo> There are important decisions to be made, and noone to make them
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: I agree
<santa_> such as?
<ovidiuflorin> but the problem I have with that is:
<ahoneybunn> I believe we need to have the KC as a more decision making body then before
<ovidiuflorin> I have 2 hours to work on Kubuntu, what do I do?
<ovidiuflorin> how do I do it?
<valorie> in my opinion we are still recovering from the rupture in our community, and I do see progress and improvement
<ovidiuflorin> where to ask for help?
<ahoneybunn> clive, rik,
<ovidiuflorin> that's why I'm proposing as P1 priority to document the workflow
<clivejo> The point yofel put on the Annual meeting https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/AnnualMeeting - "Team org (we need a new release manager) -- we need more discussion about this! (valorie)"
<valorie> I agree, we need to decide this well before our next major release
<ovidiuflorin> how we do things, what tools do we use, how to set-up a work machine
<valorie> it is clear that Yofel can no longer be release manager
<ovidiuflorin> If we don't have this documented, we'll argue about this for ever
<ovidiuflorin> let's please stay on topic
<genii> Who normally wrote such documentation in the past?
<valorie> genii: there wasn't any
<ahoneybunn> I don't think there was
<ovidiuflorin> it was all in the dev's heads
<valorie> or rather, there was multiple, in many places
<genii> Hm, OK
<ahoneybunn> kinda just a set rule between devs
<acheronuk> all in JR and Haruld's head from what I could see
<ovidiuflorin> and Rohan
<ahoneybunn> as such we don't know how to do it without them
<valorie> and Scarlett
<valorie> well, we did make a successful release
<ovidiuflorin> ok, currently we have a few started attempts to document this
<valorie> we just want to make the next one better
<santa_> what workflow are we talking about?
<ovidiuflorin> but, that's just covering one action
<valorie> and have more fun while doing that
<clivejo> I learned under those tools/rules but everything has changed now
<clivejo> to the point I dont know whats going on
<ovidiuflorin> exactly why we need to document all this
<santa_> are we talking about the packaging workflow?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin and I worked on guides, which are totally void now
<ovidiuflorin> what are the actions a Kubuntu contributor can do?
<ahoneybunn> that's part of it santa_
<ovidiuflorin> let's answer this first
<ovidiuflorin> please
<acheronuk> where do we do/keep it?
<ovidiuflorin> first I'd say to split the documentation in doable actions
<ahoneybunn> agreed
<acheronuk> (a) documentation maintenance itself
<ovidiuflorin> like: Test ISO, Test package, Package (from scratch), Package Update software version 
<clivejo> how can you document something you dont know how it works?
<ovidiuflorin> do you have better wording for this?
<santa_> the packaging workflow it's documented in the README (old one) and README.ng (new one) from kubuntu automation
<santa_> I don't know about everything else
<ahoneybunn> well packaging is a lot more then just that
<valorie> well, it would be lovely to have some sort of guide to get someone brand-new get set up and start helping
<ovidiuflorin> I'm trying to compile a list with what a contributor can contribute with
<ahoneybunn> ie. debian merging, packaging x and y
<ovidiuflorin> please help me with this
<ovidiuflorin> debian merging seems to me like a subcategory of PAckaging
<santa_> ie. debian merging, that's documentd in the README.ng file
<acheronuk> that's going to be a long list if you want to break it down that much
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: Packaging, Documentation, helping with general tasks
<ahoneybunn> I think we should have a starting page for new contributors
<ovidiuflorin> we have one
<santa_> probably
<santa_> where is it?
<ovidiuflorin> http://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/
<acheronuk> I think we need a starting page for everyone
<clivejo> people to answer questions in IRC/Forums
<ahoneybunn> right
<ovidiuflorin> it needs to be updated
<clivejo> have main contacts for people interested in certain topics
<ahoneybunn> let's put it this way
<valorie> so it's better to put a link to a readme
<genii> From just lurking here daily I see struggling with the existing tools devs have inherited. Maybe someone needs to reach out to those who built/used these to get a better understanding and build at least some rudimentary documentation of what's already there.
<valorie> than have stuff in two places
<ahoneybunn> when a new FW. Plasma, Apps release comes out
<ahoneybunn> what do we do first?
<clivejo> I think it might be wise to appoint a media rep
<valorie> good question, ahoneybunn
<valorie> I haven't a clue, therefore I can't easily help someone who wants to learn, get started
<clivejo> it depends on who you are
<santa_> hmm that's explained in the README.ng from KA
<santa_> but maybe we could document that it's uploaded to staging
<santa_> and how we move the things between ppa's
<clivejo> people with access to depot get access to a release before it is officially released
<ahoneybunn> santa_: we need docs not readmes
<ahoneybunn> not everyone goes to those first
<ahoneybunn> they go to wikis
<santa_> let's put a link in the wiki then
<clivejo> doesnt help that the wikis are broken and have to fight with it to get access
<ahoneybunn> I mean KDE ones
<ahoneybunn> not Ubuntu ones
<acheronuk> ubuntu seems ok here if you can actually log in
<valorie> clivejo: do you not have access to the KDE wikis?
<clivejo> you are adding another layer to contributing
<ahoneybunn> when a cycle first starts , what do we do first?
<clivejo> valorie: I do when the wiki gods decide to play nice
<genii> ahoneybunn: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development is way way old :(
<clivejo> but to a new comer being told you need a ubuntu log in and a KDE login and x,y,z
<valorie> and it should just link to our present wiki, which is not in the Ubuntu wiki system
<acheronuk> ahoneybunn: how to set up new branches, tooling changes etc?
<ahoneybunn> no idea acheronuk
<ahoneybunn> ovidiuflorin: still with is?
<ovidiuflorin> Ok, so it's clear to everybody that the wikis are scattered and old, and links should be updated
<ahoneybunn> *us?
<ovidiuflorin> let's stop repeating that
<ovidiuflorin> please
<ovidiuflorin> we need to update everything
<ovidiuflorin> so, first question: when a cycle first starts , what do we do first?
<ovidiuflorin> let's put it like this
<ovidiuflorin> new cycle starts
<ovidiuflorin> I'm a new contributor
<ovidiuflorin> what do I do?
<ovidiuflorin> or I'm an old controbutir
<ovidiuflorin> what do I do?
<clivejo> what kind of contributor?
<acheronuk> let the devs from the last cycle lie down in a darkened room for a week it seems :P
<acheronuk> to recover
<valorie> right, let's lay plans to make it so only a day's recovery is necessary
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: what would you do first thing?
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> when a new release goes out, we should be looking at bug reports
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<ovidiuflorin> noted
<ovidiuflorin> do something about them?
<clivejo> this is the first time this software is on the general public's systems
<ovidiuflorin> bug reports in LP or KDE bugzilla?
<ahoneybunn> see which ones are still effecting
<clivejo> and there will be issues
<ahoneybunn> LP for ubuntu, KDE for well KDE
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: LP
<ahoneybunn> Bugzilla
<genii> .. make sure you have the correct current set of tools to do whatever type of contributing you're planning on, maybe?
<ovidiuflorin> let's stay on track
<valorie> if the KDE bugs are actually Kubuntu bugs, the KDE devels should file LP bugs
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: what would you do about the bug reports?
<ovidiuflorin> so bug triage?
<clivejo> Id like to see them fixed
<ovidiuflorin> so First thing is triage bugs, right?
<clivejo> these are tasks I was given to do as a newbie
<ovidiuflorin> second would be: fix what's possible from remaining bugs?
<clivejo> go and find out why thats not working
<clivejo> look if upstream are aware of the issue and have issued a patch
<ovidiuflorin> that's part of triage, but I'm writing it down
<clivejo> patch the package and ask for review
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: go on, please
<clivejo> but this is a team thing
<ovidiuflorin> I agree
<ovidiuflorin> I'm trying to write down the workflow we should follow
 * ahoneybunn hugs ovidiuflorin
 * ovidiuflorin doesn't want higs right now
<clivejo> we need testers to test the fixes
 * ovidiuflorin want's progress
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: noted
<clivejo> and someone who trusts the testers feedback to upload the fix
 * ovidiuflorin reminds people: notes are here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit
<ovidiuflorin> how should we call that someone?
<ovidiuflorin> does that role have a name?
<genii> tester liason ;)
<clivejo> which role?
<ovidiuflorin> who trusts the testers feedback to upload the fix
<ahoneybunn> well clivejo or yofel
<ahoneybunn> as they can upload
<ovidiuflorin> that's not what I asked
<ahoneybunn> oh
<ovidiuflorin> ok, so I believe we can close the STEP 1 Triage and fix bugs
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: what's next
<ovidiuflorin> ?
<clivejo> you cant give roles in this type of environment
<clivejo> people will do what they want to do
<ovidiuflorin> you missunderstood my question
<clivejo> I need people to test akonadi
<clivejo> but the regular testers dont want or use PIM
<ovidiuflorin> I asked: what would you name the role of the person who reviews tester feedback and confirms and uploads the fix?
<valorie> if you still need that testing, clivejo -- please write to the list
<valorie> you'll get more readership
<clivejo> we need more people on bug reports
<ovidiuflorin> ok we get that
<valorie> Flames-in-paradise is doing an amazing job lately
<clivejo> there is one guy who is doing a good job
<valorie> so kudos there
<clivejo> yes thats him
<ovidiuflorin> I'm not trying to fix that issue right now
<ovidiuflorin> I'm trying to write down what needs to be done in a cycle
<ovidiuflorin> as an overview
<ovidiuflorin> what else, besides bug reports, and bug fixes
<ovidiuflorin> ?
<ahoneybunn> yes
<clivejo> well just generalise it as working on the newly released release
<santa_> start to update the packaging
<ovidiuflorin> I don't want to dive into the details of how to fix a bug now, we'll do that later
<clivejo> once the major bugs have been ironed out, it should be backported to older releases
<ahoneybunn> debian merging
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> thats +1
<ahoneybunn> oh right
<ovidiuflorin> so, next after bugs is debian merging?
<valorie> I'm confused already -- do you mean that those patched versions should be backported immediately?
<santa_> if they fix important bugs, I think it sould be done as soon as someone has time to do it
<clivejo> well they would go into landing and the testers would check over for backporting issues
 * ovidiuflorin has to leave in 5 minutes
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: thank you for keeping us on task
<valorie> so, "start to update the packaging" -- what does that mean?
<clivejo> santa_: but you cant backport a new version?
<clivejo> sorry Im getting tired here
<ovidiuflorin> I have to go people. I recommend that you finish the overview of the workflow process and document it. We can do in depth of each part later
<ovidiuflorin> or we can contiue this another time
<ovidiuflorin> please vote. Should we end the meeting here?
<valorie> I feel like we are making progress
<ovidiuflorin> I agree
<valorie> I hope we can keep going a bit
<ovidiuflorin> who want's to take over the chair?
<valorie> anybody else want to continue?
<ahoneybunn> as it is getting a bit late for the Euro folks we could continue another time
<santa_> clivejo: if it's a bugfix version you can put that in -updates if it's a feature version it could go to -backports
<santa_> I can continue a bit
<ovidiuflorin> santa_: that's too technical for now
<santa_> ok, sorry
<valorie> I'm reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/401941/what-is-the-difference-between-security-updates-proposed-and-backports-in-etc
<santa_> I can continue a bit with th meeting if you want
<valorie> I can chair for about an hour
<valorie> thank you ovidiuflorin
<genii> You can also defer the rest of the meeting if a day and time can be agreed on
<genii> ..or "to be decided"
<ovidiuflorin> ok. I propose to end the meeting now. and send another doodle for part 2
<ovidiuflorin> all in favor say eye
<ovidiuflorin> eye
<ahoneybunn> eye
 * ovidiuflorin thinks people have fallen asleep
<valorie> eye, but let's continue informally please?
<clivejo> I have no opinion on it
<clivejo> Im here now, all be it tired
<acheronuk> I had to pop off and do stuff, but am back for a while now maybe
<ahoneybunn> the team communication should be touched on though
<ovidiuflorin> ok then
<ovidiuflorin> ====== OFFICIAL MEETING END =======
 * genii runs off to watch hockey
<ovidiuflorin> ===== INFORMAL meeting continue ======
<valorie> thank you
 * ovidiuflorin is out
<ovidiuflorin> see you guys soon
<clivejo> good night ovidiuflorin
<acheronuk> thanks ovidiuflorin 
<ovidiuflorin> I'll check the notes in the morning
<clivejo> thanks for chairing
<ahoneybunn> night ovidiuflorin
<ovidiuflorin> or when ever I wake up this week,,,,
<ovidiuflorin> nini
<ahoneybunn> valorie: I think the KC should be more forward in the decision making in a cycle
<ahoneybunn> ie. what to work on first
<clivejo> +1 ahoneybunn
<valorie> well, some of us are qualified to weigh in on those questions
<valorie> I can only offer my opinions
<ahoneybunn> weighing in is different then making a decision
<clivejo> decisions need to be made
<acheronuk> In the absence of other expertise, perhaps
<valorie> I read the list and everything here, and I'm unclear on what decisions need to be made
<ahoneybunn> I know we have never had an official "leader" but these are much different times
<valorie> JR was the leader
<ahoneybunn> unofficially
<ahoneybunn> but pretty much
<ahoneybunn> as such yofel and clivejo need to have our backing on making those decisions
<valorie> clivejo: can you say what decisions need to be made?
<clivejo> One thing santa_ and I disagree on, is Debian our upstream?
<ahoneybunn> it is
<valorie> I read that discussion, and I don't entirely understand what each of you mean by upstream
<valorie> historically, of course they are
<clivejo> packaging wise?
<valorie> right now, they seem to be ahead of us, but usually we've been ahead of them
<santa_> well that's a "philisophical" discussion
<ahoneybunn> we merge from them for new releases and tweak what we need
<clivejo> they name a package x, we name the package x
<valorie> packaging-wise
<clivejo> we inherit epochs
<santa_> clivejo: regarding how to handle the merges I think we need to discuss that again
<santa_> I think we have some misunderstandings there
<clivejo> Im sick of discussing
<valorie> clivejo: for the most part, we have
<santa_> and I aslo think we can reach an agreement
<clivejo> I donate my time, just like you do too
<ahoneybunn> the main issue is not the debian merge though I think, it's that clivejo is on the KC so he has a bit more of a say of what we do
<ahoneybunn> santa_ I would like to get his exp with issues what come up with the plan
<clivejo> but when that time makes me angry and frustrated, its time to call it a day
<santa_> ahoneybunn: first we need to agree what's the plan
<santa_> because merging *all* the frameworks before uploading it's not something sane
<ahoneybunn> santa_: we have before but things are disagreements come as does stress
<clivejo> There are 72-73 of them
<santa_> well
<clivejo> last week I had time to start them
<santa_> and I asked you to wait because it would end in a complete mess, thank you for following my advice
<santa_> let me explain the situation please
<santa_> 1. we have now a tooling to reduce the file conflicts
<clivejo> 1) Im not convinced of that, the last time we used the tooling it made a total mess of the control file merge
<santa_> fine
<santa_> feel free to compare the result with a regular merge
<valorie> please can we keep this cool
<clivejo> the tooling needs to be run by one person
<valorie> anger and frustration doesn't help
<santa_> I'm not angry, sorry if I gave that impression
<clivejo> as far as I can see, it cant be split up/divided between team members
<santa_> ?
<santa_> we can split the work
<clivejo> by the time you type the new tooling commands, you could have done a lot more manually
<santa_> write them in a sh script them
<santa_> * then
<santa_> anyway
<santa_> you want to do it manually becausee it takes less time? be my guest
<clivejo> I dont have the time now
<santa_> you don't seem to understand what the tooling does, no offense intended
<santa_> clivejo: I do
<santa_> so let me explain the situation again
<santa_> 1. we have now a tooling to reduce the file conflicts
<santa_> 2. even with that we will get conflicts for each and every framework of the 72 frameworks
<clivejo> but you say doing a debian merge is insane
<santa_> let me finish please
<santa_> 3. some packages were renamed in debian
<santa_> 4. because of 2. I think doing a _complete_ merge from debian before uploading a new frameworks version would delay it a very long time
<santa_> so I can write a very simple script to report those packages who were renamed and do a merge of such packages
<santa_> and only that packages, in order to not hinder the upload of 5.27 if you clivejo, want/can do it
<ScottK> If someone will give me the diffs of what then needs changed in Debian so you can just sync, I'd be glad to work on that.
<clivejo> look, several months ago yofel wanted to put frameworks on auto sync with debian, meaning that we would have nothing to do with them
<clivejo> I told him not to do that because I wanted the experience to merging and seeing how debian fixed stuff
<clivejo> Rik and I were prepared to "waste" our time last week in doing them
<clivejo> and you told me to stop, that I was going to introduce dangerous debian breaks 
<santa_> yes
<santa_> and Philip agreed that those breaks shouldn't be there
<clivejo> I backed off and tell you write the script, we tested it and it messed up the Control files 
<clivejo> tell = let
<santa_> which wasn't a problem in the script
<santa_> that happens with a regular merge
<clivejo> my position at the moment is that I do not want to upload FW5.27 in the condition they are in
<santa_> so what do you need get get fixed before uploading it?
<clivejo> FW are the foundation in our stack and need to be right
<clivejo> all the renamed packages need to be fixed
<clivejo> so that a build depend on libkf5kio-dev works
<clivejo> both Debian and Neon are using it
<santa_> great, can we fix that merging the affected packages and get it uploaded?
<santa_> I have time to do that
<santa_> a merge of a few frameworks is feasible
<santa_> a merge of all of them is not
<clivejo> ScottK: what is your opinion on this?
<ScottK> I think you're at the beginning of a release cycle, so now's the time to get it right.
<ScottK> Frankly I don't think there's anything in Kf5 that Kubuntu needs to deviate for in the long run.
<clivejo> keeping FW as they are means a lot more work ahead
<clivejo> for example, I grabbed the packaging for peruse in an attempt to build it
<clivejo> I did it locally on my machine which is zesty + staging PPA (FW5.27)
<clivejo> it failed due to a number of packages I didnt have on my system
<clivejo> so I had to change the control file and rename the packages to our old versions
<clivejo> Thats just one package of hundreds Id like to see updated in zesty
<clivejo> taking a few days now to merge with debian would solve all that work later
<santa_> fine, lets merge the few affected packages
<clivejo> and Im tired and fed up with this going round and round in circles
<clivejo> good night folks
<santa_> ?
<santa_> what circles? I think we can go ahead with merging a few ones and not all of them
<santa_> that sounds like a sane idea
<santa_> in that regard I see progress rather than circles
<valorie> the question I have is this: if we merge those few, and use the tooling for the rest, will this solve the problem?
<santa_> no
<valorie> we've been spinning our wheels so far
<santa_> we have to merge those few ones + defer the rest
<valorie> defer?
<valorie> can you '
<santa_> * do the rest after the upload
<valorie> after the upload of what?
<santa_> of 5.26/5.27 if clive wants to do it
<valorie> ok, now I feel very ignorant
<valorie> I think it's because it's late and almost dinner time
<acheronuk> why defer?
<santa_> because fixing the conflicts of the 72 would take so much time
<santa_> but we can do some of course
<acheronuk> we have until April :P
<acheronuk> I would like to get moving as much as you, but I'm prepared to invest a bit of time
<santa_> sure, but doing that shouldn't hinder the upload of new versions
<acheronuk> uploading new versions that we probably shouldn't have done done as they really needed a merge first, does not sound like a good plan
<valorie> the notes are still open, but I need to go get dinner
<santa_> acheronuk: that's not true
<acheronuk> maybe the best idea rather than talking in circles or whatever you like to call it, it some off us doing half a dozens test ones to see how they go
<santa_> you can start merging right now
<santa_> yet, I'm telling you it's going to take time
<acheronuk> If it does it does
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-02
<acheronuk> probably
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #794: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #125: FIXED in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/125/
<acheronuk> good night all
<ahoneybun> tbh with the amount of time we have talked about the time it would take to merge, it could have been done already
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #714: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #699: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/699/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> exactly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/11/
<santa_> and I'm not telling you to not do it, I already pinged you all to notify you that the tooling is ready
<santa_> I'm telling you that not uploading until all of them are merged is just delaying the updates for no reason
<santa_> anyway I will take care tomorrrow of the package renames
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #115: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #244: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #251: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #25: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #245: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #252: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #26: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #303: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #302: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #295: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #263: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #310: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #310: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #300: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #8: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #273: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #146: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #290: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #8: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #318: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #322: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #286: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #217: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/217/
<jimarvan> good morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #303: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #311: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #311: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #264: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #301: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #304: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #274: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #291: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #319: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #323: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #287: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/218/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/77/
<acheronuk> clivejo: interesting task from Neon re: debian merges https://phabricator.kde.org/T4249
<acheronuk> + https://phabricator.kde.org/T2874
<sheytan> hey guys. What's the search query to show only images from a date interval like between 1.03.2015 and 1.07.2015
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/7/
<clivejo> why is KCI still going?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #99: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/99/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I was wondering that a short while ago!
 * clivejo wonders if someone has been fiddling with the timers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/8/
<acheronuk> could have been some maintenance work on the LP publisher? ab it like occurs on Sunday Mornings usually. that gives a 4 delay where KCI does nothing much while waiting for the no working publisher
<acheronuk> *like it occurs
<acheronuk> or test rebuilds sucking up LP resources, meaning our stuff got queued?
<clivejo> no idea
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/124/
<clivejo> Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #310: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/310/
<clivejo> hitting timeouts
<clivejo> so looks like LP issues
<acheronuk> well, was someone on #launchpad complaining that their builds got queued for hrs this morning
<acheronuk> seems so
<clivejo> Ill clear the queue
<clivejo> failing packages now because of breaks up the stack
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/8/console
<clivejo> I had the FIX packages down into the 80's
<genii> Was there a day/time set yet for the continuation of the Kubuntu Vision meeting which began last night?
<clivejo> genii: not aware of any
<genii> clivejo: OK, thanks
<sheytan> Hey guys! Is here someone who could help me with simple wordpress thing?
<clivejo> sheytan: ask the question
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/6/
<acheronuk> frustrating
 * acheronuk heads to gym for a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #9: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #312: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/312/
<marco-parillo> The benefits of exercise. Two FIXED in a row.
<acheronuk> just now *I* feel broken after that, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If they implement that it would be interesting to take note how they do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm, if only we could have a mgmt job that builds the images on the Canonical servers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #9: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #9: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #9: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #10: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #9: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #9: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #288: FIXED in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #240: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #304: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #275: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #302: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #312: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #265: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #219: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #324: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #320: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #297: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #15: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #292: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #305: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #108: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #61: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #7: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/112/
 * clivejo kicks KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #147: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #160: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/160/
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #173: FIXED in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #167: FIXED in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #148: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #96: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/96/
<mamarley> It would appear as if the Debian import floodgates have opened for Zesty.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The developer meeting is supposed to start
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Please join in here: https://connect.rna1.blindsidenetworks.com/invite/to?c=9JRTqRor8UqWASl4F59z4P-ILCKHvVMqMN_MwwfVwqM&m=Kubuntu+Room+-+1&t=1478112621479&u=kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can't make it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> School.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You guys know that... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well nothing we can do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/20/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #237: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/237/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The Kubuntu Podcast #18 is now live. Come hang out with us: http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Political debate club, can't make the podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And wth? When was this developer meeting even scheduled?
<clivejo> Its always an hour before the podcast
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: core team meeting is always 1hr before podcast
<acheronuk> snap
<acheronuk> more dev feedback for the podcast on that side. rather than a full dev meeting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, so when is the podcast?
<acheronuk> Now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean, it's regular right?
<acheronuk> 1st Wednesday of the Month at 20:00 UTC
<acheronuk> If I remember correctly
<acheronuk> I had a reminder email from G+
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah, this needs to be emailed out a day before...
<acheronuk> I'm fine with this time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I can't remember it...
<acheronuk> 8pm UTC it always seems to be
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright.
<acheronuk> sorry. half talking to ovi and Rick as well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And then of course daylight savings time fcuks everything up...
<acheronuk> confuses it, certainly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It messes EVERYTHING up...
<acheronuk> Well, I'm now fully on UTC which makes things a lot easier.....
<acheronuk> this end, anyway
<acheronuk> GMT = UTC
<clivejo> JJ sounds like Simon
<acheronuk> Yep!
<genii> Will this podcast have stuff also pertaining to yesterdays meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> genii kind of
<acheronuk> reminders?
<clivejo> is audio a bit choppy?
<acheronuk> was a minute ago for Rick
<genii> One audio feed is normal, the other I have to crank to hear, like right now
<genii> Ricks is the normal level one here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/25/
 * genii makes more coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/29/
<mparillo> Thank you for keeping the podcast going
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Welcome, personally I love doing it 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Great fun, always
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<acheronuk> and now an electronics class/discussion group :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #34: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #132: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #135: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #637: FAILURE in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #795: FIXED in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #220: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #136: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #638: FIXED in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #715: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #700: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #9: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #12: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #246: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #253: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #247: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #254: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #167: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #202: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #203: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #168: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #147: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/22/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> HI Sick_Rimmit
<clivejo> From #kubuntu - <Sevish> sometimes when I boot, I get the kubuntu logo, then it will disappear and I get a black screen with a underscore in the top corner
<clivejo> strangely Ive been getting this in zesty this past few mornings
<clivejo> seems to be only a cold boot, rebooting from the black screen allows me to login and use zesty as normal
<acheronuk> this zesty just stays on, so only think I've booted it once!
<clivejo> I turn off every night
<clivejo> and boot in the morning
<acheronuk> unless rebooting for a new kernel, suspend to RAM is about the most I do
<clivejo> would you try it for a few days?
<clivejo> strange why its only started recently
<clivejo> and why it would be on 16.04 
<clivejo> Im on 17.04 and expect weird stuff!
<acheronuk> I can give it a go, but even if I can replicate I'm not sure how relevant that would be.
<clivejo> D.... I.... S..... C..... O.....
<clivejo> at least Ill know its not something locally 
<clivejo> with nvidia drivers and old hardware
<clivejo> well its thursday, Ill do my upgrade 
<clivejo> 310 packages to upgrade
<acheronuk> 143 to upgrade, 5 to newly install, 0 to remove and 3 not to upgrade.
<acheronuk> since yesterday!!!
 * acheronuk goes to shutdown, then try a boot
<clivejo> !info calligraflow-data zesty
<ubottu> calligraflow-data (source: calligra): data files for Flow flowcharting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 5692 kB, installed size 14675 kB
<clivejo> must be out of proposed
<clivejo> oh ubuntu2
<clivejo> No change rebuild against boost1.62.
<acheronuk> clivejo: full shutdown, wait 10s, then boot = just fine. very rapid login, no hang or black screen, or glitch
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *splits and hisses @acheronuk *
<clivejo> Im still downloading
<clivejo> how this can be sold as broadband is beyond me
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you mind grabbing that fixme file from my Linode container?
<BluesKaj_> I have a slow adsl , but it's just fast enough to keep me from using the cable co's ripoff 50Mb for 80bucks /mos  + caps
<clivejo> Im on go slow until these updates download
<acheronuk> got it
<clivejo> can you parse it for missing unstable branches
<acheronuk> #<Project::GitNoBranchError: origin/kubuntu_unstable>
<acheronuk> new_project({:branch=>"kubuntu_unstable", :name=>"kdelibs4support", :component=>"launchpadgit", :url_base=>"https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers//"})
<acheronuk> whoops. not quite
<clivejo> looked to be more than one
<clivejo> can you pastebin them all
<acheronuk> kde4libs, kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers, kdesdk-strigi-analyzers
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23420499/
<soee> ahoneybun: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwVd9_QW8AIrxLK.jpg
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you make an unstable branch here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers
<clivejo> and https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdesdk-strigi-analyzers
<clivejo> the kde4libs I dont know what to do about that!
<clivejo> sooner it dies the better :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do we even need it in CI?
<acheronuk> clivejo: unstable from zesty archive for example?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I would guess we don't need kde4libs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #1: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/1/
<clivejo>  sbuild-build-depends-krita-dummy : Depends: libkf5kio-dev (>= 5.7.0) but it is not installable
<clivejo> another 3rd party package failing over the naming 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #3: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #3: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #3: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/3/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What's new?
<acheronuk> things that are not old
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #4: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/4/
<clivejo> # already provided by breeze
<clivejo> rm -rv debian/tmp/usr/share/color-schemes/Breeze*.colors
<clivejo> rm: cannot remove 'debian/tmp/usr/share/color-schemes/Breeze*.colors': No such file or directory
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #4: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #4: ABORTED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/4/
<apol> hey everyone, I bring you a bug you might want to look into https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372011
<ubottu> KDE bug 372011 in discover "Discover can't find an application" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<santa_> [15:09] <clivejo>  sbuild-build-depends-krita-dummy : Depends: libkf5kio-dev (>= 5.7.0) but it is not installable
<santa_> [15:10] <clivejo> another 3rd party package failing over the naming 
<santa_> did you see trello this morning?
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pwvn1x0xi
<santa_> so they are just 4 packages to merge to solve that
<santa_> apol: indeed appstreamcli search vlc doesn't return info about vlc @ yakkety, goind to test on zesty...
<santa_> * going
<apol> thanks santa_!! :)
<clivejo> cant see vlc in discover running on zesty
<BluesKaj_>  clivejo it's in the original muon
<BluesKaj_> on zesty
<clivejo> BluesKaj_: yes, but thats not appstream
<BluesKaj_> discover doesn't see a lot of packages in the repos IMEi
<clivejo> because the appstream data needs to be provided
<clivejo> discover is a cross platform software centre
<clivejo> it doesnt know that you are on a debian based system
<BluesKaj_> clivejo, why would the devs use a non OS specific package manager?
<clivejo> KDE is on many distros
<clivejo> to have the same user experience across them all
<clivejo> Discover isnt a package manager now
<clivejo> it just makes calls to the underlying system to install the packages needed to access a certain application
<clivejo> BluesKaj_: do you watch the Podcast?
<BluesKaj_> clivejo, well, I'm guilty of missing those 
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6iDMqzcSao
<clivejo> Ovi needs a mic
<clivejo> shoving a phone in peoples faces looks bad!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/5/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^^
<acheronuk> on that subject, this came up on mailing lists earlier https://community.kde.org/HowToAppStream
<clivejo> should we be injecting missing ones in packaging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #122: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #12: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #300: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/300/
<acheronuk> not sure. maybe you could make the case for it on apps that don't have it and are important for our users to be able to discover. in general though I'd say it responsibility of upstream
<clivejo> must ask Matthias
<clivejo> he is usually in here
<clivejo> did anyone try the Kubuntu ISO today?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #123: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #841: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #301: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #124: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #302: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #14: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #125: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #305: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/8/
<santa_> clivejo: ping?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #842: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #3: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #185: UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #9: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #171: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #307: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #187: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/187/
<clivejo> santa_: pong
 * clivejo wonders why video clip thumbs had gone in zesty
<santa_> maybe I have the answer to that :P
<santa_> but I wanted to talk you about the debian merges
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Ping, see Telegram.
<santa_> as you could see in trello I made an script to detect package changes
<santa_> so I just merged 4 with different dev names
<clivejo> yes I can see that from KCI doing stuff on those 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #172: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/172/
<santa_> clivejo: so to sum up you won't need to do this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita/commit/?id=d97175b535411c71647316dca5e61c09528f8502
<clivejo> I know, thats why I wanted to do these debian merges almost two weeks ago now
<clivejo> so I wouldnt have to do things like that
<santa_> clivejo: also talking about krita I know how to get the openexr problem fixed, do you mind if push my stuf to solve that?
<santa_> to the kubuntu_unstable branch I mean
<santa_> yes, but keep in mind that this way we have an strategy to get those imporntant merges done first
<clivejo> no offence, but if Rik and I had of been let get on with them, 5.27 would have been done and we'd be working on plasma right now
<santa_> also note that you would have get dupe breaks with the merges, thing which the merge tooling helpers solve
<clivejo> santa_: go ahead with krita
<clivejo> I just wanted to get it added to KCI so we could work on it
<santa_> clivejo: that would have taken a lot of time, have you done such massive merges before?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> Scarlett and I done applications
<clivejo> thats way more than 73 FW
<clivejo> plus I wanted to teach Rik how to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Everyone please read Valorie's email.
<clivejo> as a learning exercise
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not teach me too? :P
<clivejo> as I said, Phil and I talked about this ages ago.  I said to him I wanted to keep FW under our control and was prepared to do it manually to learn
<clivejo> actually doing something yourself is the best way to learn, IMO
<santa_> well you would have spent a lot of time with the merges, now it's a lot less time consuming with the tooling
<clivejo> it would have taken about 2 days
<santa_> I doubt that very much
<clivejo> hi ximion, are your ears burning today?
<santa_> but if that's true, we should be able to do it in 2 days from now, right?
<clivejo> santa_: I cant right now, I have other things to do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I volunteer as tribute. :P
<santa_> clivejo: mind if I work with rik and simon on this if they have time? also there will be more releases of frameworks sou you can work on the merges again (this time with a proper tooling)
<clivejo> santa_: its not just FW
<santa_> tsimonq2: thank you
<clivejo> I wanted to have plasma staged by now
<santa_> I can do that with simon
<genii> Is there a bug number for broken LTS-LTS under Kubuntu right now?
<santa_> if you don't have time and you don't mind
<clivejo> santa_: if Im expected to upload packages, I need to know what Im uploading
<acheronuk> I keep hoping to have the time, but things get sabotaged
<clivejo> your comments on uploading 5.27 as they raise huge alarm bells with me
<clivejo> and to wait to 5.28
<acheronuk> urgh. bad choice or wording ^^^ and that is things happening here to 'sabotage' my free time, not any of you
<clivejo> I really do not understand your logic on not allowing us to get on with the Debian merges
<clivejo> but I held off because I respect your knowledge and experience
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> but your warnings of dangerous breaks and so forth, I can see no evidence of
<santa_> 1. there was a set of breaks which shouldn't be there (note that philip seemed to agree with it)
<santa_> (I can link you to the conversation)
<clivejo> I dont think Phillip had the time to actually look at those in depth
<santa_> 2. doing the merges would result in getting sometimes dupe breaks without noticing
<santa_> you saw that
<santa_> so if you would have done the merges probably you would be still fixing the issues today
<clivejo> there are other things I would like to see merged with Debian, which include our +git marked symbols
<santa_> so now we can do the debian merges faster and better
<clivejo> santa_: no offence but your tooling hasnt been tested yet
<santa_> yeah, but those merges aren't "mandatory"
<clivejo> it might be faster, of it might not work as expected
<clivejo> they are in how I learned the workflow
<santa_> well, you can do that after uploading given that they are invisible from the user point of view
<santa_> regarding the tooling it worked well with todays merges
<santa_> and if anything, we can fix it
<clivejo> thats 4 out of 72/73
<clivejo> Ive yet to see how it handles symbols
<santa_> fine, we will see what happens with the others
<santa_> it doesn't handle symbols that's like doing a regular merge
<santa_> you get the conflicts and you solve them manually
<santa_> another possible strategy is just copying the symbols files from debian and start over
<santa_> we can do that with a "theirs" merge driver
<santa_> clivejo: did you have any strategy to deal with symbols files in the past?
<genii> ovidiu-florin: The issue with LTS-LTS upgrade which was mentioned int he latest podcast.. is there a bug number for this? We'd like to make a factoid for this issue which references it if one exists
<santa_> clivejo: or it was just solving the conflicts manually?
<clivejo> we merged with unstable
<clivejo> that only has amd64 symbols and symbols are marked +git ....
<clivejo> I wanted to get all the symbols merged and in sync with debian
<santa_> debian/master with kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> no
<santa_> no what?
<clivejo> debian/master with kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> so what branches did you merged?
<santa_> * merge
<clivejo> I wanted to merge FW5.27 with zesty_archive in our staging 
<santa_> allright, that's what we are going to do
<santa_> I meant in the past debian/master was being merged into kubuntu_unstable sometimes
<clivejo> yes, if cherry picking was too much, sometimes it was just merged completely
<santa_> meaning completely just getting a verbatim copy of debian's symbols files, right?
<clivejo> well the person doing the merge needs to check things first
<santa_> such as... ?
<clivejo> which version is most sane
<clivejo> double check the symbols are the same
<santa_> well in that case you can copy the debian symbols files + rebuild the package in the ppa
<clivejo> that was the workflow of doing a merge
<santa_> and, if anything, fix the debian copy
<clivejo> once conflicts fixed, commit to git, run git-buildpackage -s (+1) and upload to staging PPA
<santa_> you don't need the +s(+1) anymore :P
<santa_> that's done automatically now
<santa_> but ok
<clivejo> once its building ok and no problems, then you write done on the trello card
<santa_> well, I think we can proceed that way for this merge
<santa_> (in fact, that was the idea)
<clivejo> ??
<clivejo> oh man
<clivejo> I need to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<santa_> I meant doing what you said with the symbols files
<santa_> clivejo: ok, see you later
<valorie> <3 to you both
<santa_> actually we are 3 :P
<acheronuk> 4. I am lurking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👌👊😺👏
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 📨📨📨📨📨📨📨📨
<valorie> we should add a warning to "Known Issues" section of the release notes page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes 
<valorie> about attempting to update from Kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<valorie> but I don't know how to word it
<genii> valorie: May I pm?
<valorie> sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/1/
<santa_> acheronuk: have you seen my reply in trello about the ka-deps package?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/1/
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, got sidetracked with other stuff
<santa_> acheronuk: any toughts about it?
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm not sure about that dep for the build status pages, and honestly I have never had it installed for any other part of the tools and have not had a problem
<acheronuk> so I would say it's a bit much dragging it on, with it's own deps, for a users/deveopers personal KA config on say their machine or a container.
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, what about removing it and adding it after if we need it?
<santa_> probably in a separate package, such as ka-buildstatus-deps
<acheronuk> seems reasonable here. on most of my machine etc, I try to avoid having the JDK/JRE unless unavoidable
<santa_> ok, let me reupload to my ppa
<santa_> by the way
<santa_> who has permissions to create new ppas in kubuntu-ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu Council
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/1/
<genii> valorie: On the same subject... did you happen to document the steps you took to fix the situation when this happened to you?
<genii> ... because those might come in handy
<acheronuk> santa_: I would guess actual permission would be any member of the immediate owning team
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: but as tsimonq2 on a real level I would say an 'OK' to do that should actually come from a higher level
<acheronuk> as that ppa is the front facing source of updates users may look at
<valorie> genii -- I think I wrote to kubuntu-devel about it
<acheronuk> so a nod from KC or a -dev probably
<santa_> allright
<santa_> re-uploaded ka-deps package without jython
<genii> valorie: thanks, i'll check the archives
<valorie> basically it was a repeat of commands over and over, especially configure and apt install -f until it gave me no output
<valorie> and possibly the upgrade command as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/2/
<valorie> all a bit cloudy now, and I'm editing the website which will not let me copy/paste, so I'm a bit GRRRRR atm
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks
<santa_> acheronuk: so if you don't mind, I will update the README.ng installation instructions pointing to my ppa, we can substitute it later with something more 'official'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/2/
<acheronuk> santa_: if it's a kubuntu dev only package, maybe a ninja team ppa may be more appropriate? not sure
<santa_> maybe
<santa_> the best thing would be keeping it somewhat hidden from regular users
<santa_> since that package is only useful for us
<santa_> it will get only 4 users, lol
<acheronuk> more perhaps if the dojo's start up or more people get into packaging
<santa_> of course
<genii> valorie: Worst-case, I'll put Trusty on the netbook, do the LTS-LTS , document the steps required ( over the weekend) and have something for Monday
<valorie> ok, both the Ubuntu release notes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu are updated, along with both old news stories on teh website
<valorie> genii: mine was probably more complicated because I had the old project neon in /opt
<valorie> so I was taking it on as a challenge, to see if it was possible
<valorie> conclusion: possible, not desireable
<genii> Good to know
<santa_> tsimonq2: since you volunteered for the debian merges, can I use your help?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG I am SO tired.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry not tonight.
<santa_> ok, no problem, you can ping me anytime and if I'm around I can give you things to do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<acheronuk> santa_: I will help tomorrow if can coincide times
<acheronuk> I need something to bump me out of the lack of enthusiasm I have felt this week.
<santa_> excellent, I might do a few merges more today
 * santa_ throws a bucket of enthusiasm to acheronuk
<acheronuk> santa_: lol. thanks
<valorie> it makes me very happy to see us moving ahead
<valorie> I know this point in the release always feels slow and frustrating, as we wait and plan
<santa_> plan discussions are though
<santa_> when each one has a different idea, but indeed, I think we are slowly moving forward :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah screw it. Give me something to do!
<santa_> tsimonq2: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/172/parsed_console/
<santa_> re-update the symbols files after the debian merge
<santa_> (for instance)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please teach me.
<santa_> hmm, but you updated symbols files before, didn't you?
<santa_> I mean even if you are not sure if you did it right or wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of that, santa_, can you please go through my Akonadi symbols update and fix it?
<santa_> hmm ok
<santa_> what's the issue with akonadi symbols?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've been told I Majorly Fcuked Them Up.
<acheronuk> could be none, but it was going to be a learning/checking exercise
<santa_> ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: Do you have the time to teach me and Rik _right now_ using plasma-framework as an example?
<santa_> so the issue is "Simon updated them, but we are not sure if the update is right or not"
<tsimonq2> The sonner we learn the more KCI jobs get fixed. :P
<tsimonq2> Correct, and I probably did fcuk something up there.
<santa_> allright
<acheronuk> santa_: pretty much. could be fine, but doubts at the time surfaced if I recall
<santa_> you updated them in kubuntu_unstable right?
<santa_> the akonadi ones I mean
<tsimonq2> Correct.
<tsimonq2> Coffee should be kicking in soon here...
<santa_> ok
<santa_> so indeed the akonadi symbols update is prone to have missing things
<santa_> tsimonq2, acheronuk: so let me ask you something before anything. when you update the symbols files and they are symbols gone, are you checking if the ABI is being broken?
<tsimonq2> Explain what the ABI is?
<tsimonq2> So you can assume no... :P
<santa_> ok. so probably you didn't
<santa_> it's Application Binary Interface
<acheronuk> acheronuk: yes for me, but I am not 100% on my ability to know for sure
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> some I look at and can't decide
<santa_> so you guys know what's the API (Application Programming Interface) of a library, don't you?
<tsimonq2> Of course, I've done SOME programming at one point. :P
<santa_> well the ABI is something similar but @ the bin level
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<santa_> the API of a lib it's the "set of stuff" you can use in your program which uses that library
<santa_> the ABI of a lib it's the "set of stuff" you can link (with ld for instance) in your program which uses that library
<acheronuk> for ref: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/16/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t18:39
<santa_> that being said you know what is an API breakage - for instance removing a public function, right?
<tsimonq2> Oh, ok?
<santa_> an ABI breakage it's something similar
<santa_> it happens allways when you break the API
<santa_> and it may happen sometimes even if you don't break the API
<santa_> I'll elaborate later
<tsimonq2> Awwwww, ok.
<santa_> so getting back to the kubuntu/debian/neon worls
<santa_> * world
<tsimonq2> Ok?
<santa_> we have symbols files for our packages
<santa_> this symbols files list the symbols exported by the library in question
<santa_> toghether with that symbol we have a version listed
<santa_> that version is the version where the symbol in question was introduced
<santa_> so the purpose of the symbols files is generating dependencies on the library packages
<santa_> as you could see all packages arch: any have an ${shlibs:Depends} variable
<tsimonq2> Oh, ok?
<santa_> that variable is expanded at build time (i.e. replaced with its actual value) by dh_shlibdeps
<tsimonq2> I see.
<santa_> (which is run when a package is built)
<santa_> so dh_shlibdeps can use the symbols files to generate versioned dependencies
<acheronuk> santa_: what about symbols versioned x.xx+git+date from KCI build logs etc?
<acheronuk> where x.xx may not actually be the real version being built. 
<santa_> acheronuk: they are versioned like that because they appeared in git and you updated the symbols files
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> I see what you mean
<acheronuk> i.e. building 5.28 built KCI label gives it at say 5.26+git
<acheronuk> does it do harm to leave/use those?
<santa_> if 5.27 have the symbol in question no
<acheronuk> but if they didn't appear really until what upstream lable as 5.28?
<santa_> because you would get a dependency on libfoo (>= 5.26+git)
<santa_> if we don't have 5.27 in the archive no problem
<santa_> if we have and 5.27 doesn't have that symbol we may have a problem
<santa_> because 5.27 satisfies the dep libfoo (>= 5.26+git)
<santa_> and if 5.27 doesn't have the symbol in question, the dep is wrong
<acheronuk> so on a merge where say debian versioned they at the correct release version, we should replace them probably with those?
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> ok. thanks
<acheronuk> santa_: oh, and I think I've seen debian adding similar form whatever CI they have I assume. do they have a policy do you know?
<valorie> their policy is a book!
<santa_> acheronuk: there isn't any policy for that, whatever it gets in the symbols file comes from their CI code
<santa_> so no policy for  that particular issue, it's just what their CI do
<santa_> like ours
<santa_> we don't have a "policy" for that, ti's just what the KCI does
<acheronuk> I mean policy not to use them in released versions? So make sure they are replaced/updated?
<santa_> hmm, I'm not sure about that, but we could find out inspecting what they do in git
<santa_> I don't know because back in the days there was no automation nor CI's
<santa_> this trend started after the git migration of kde and the following splittery of everything
<santa_> I mean the CI's and automation stuff
<acheronuk> ok. but I guess a strong preference would be to have proper release versions replacing them if possible.
<santa_> yep
<santa_> that would be a good thing
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ok, so when is it ok to remove symbols?
<santa_> ok, so back to what we were talking
 * acheronuk shuts up and watches
<santa_> it's ok to remove when the missing symbol doesn't mean there's an ABI break
<tsimonq2> So what qualifies as an ABI break?
<santa_> let me answer: why there's a symbol missing if there isn't an abi break?
<santa_> for instance
<santa_> a) the symbol is private yet listed in the symbols file
<santa_> b) the symbol is public, but it is in a header which is not installed
<santa_> c) the symbol is optional
<santa_> d) the symbol comes from other library, yet listed in the symbols file
<santa_> the d) is a bit wtf'ish but it happens
<santa_> with C++ libraries the symbols files tend to have that kind of noise
<santa_> with C libs this doesn't happen or so they claim
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-04
<santa_> I don't actually know about the latter because I have been working with C++ libs so far my whole life so?
<santa_> s/\?//
<santa_> tsimonq2: so replying to your question when the symbol is actually public and you think it can be used outside the library
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #796: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #639: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #731: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/731/
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: so to sum up when they are MISSING symbols you have to check that the ABI wasn't broken
<acheronuk> santa_: why does compiling something with say a new qt version, can maybe cause that libraries emitted symbols to change>
<santa_> the fact that we are working with C++ libraries
<santa_> usually the differences are just noise
<tsimonq2> santa_: So what if it's accidentally broken and uploaded to the archive?
<santa_> it can happen also with different compiled version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #716: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #701: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/701/
<acheronuk> and architecture
<santa_> tsimonq2: either restore the abi or re-upload with a bumped soname
<santa_> if you go for the latter you have to rebuild the reverse dependencies
<tsimonq2> santa_: How is the soname bumped?
<santa_> for our case either with the abi manager or in the kde code
<santa_> we had an example of the former with kio
<santa_> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kio/commit/?id=4728eb39ef470dca1f2536719ea69c50fe989c19
<santa_> this would be the usual strategy with frameworks packages
<santa_> because there, if the abi is broken, it's usually an accident
<santa_> frameworks abi should not be broken - kde rules
<santa_> however if we are talking about plasma or application libraries probably the best way to go is the abi manager
<santa_> or alternatively ask the kde developers in question to bump the soname of the library
<santa_> because that libraries aren't bound by the kde frameworks rule to not break the abi
<tsimonq2> So what the hell is a soname even?
<santa_> valorie: who can add people to our trello board? I remember you added me some time ago
<santa_> tsimonq2: so to speak, "the version of the ABI"
<santa_> so if you break the abi on purpose you are suposed to bump the soname
<acheronuk> santa_: that is a point. I probably need to be bumped to "team" on trello
<tsimonq2> Oh, ok.
<santa_> valorie: nevermind
<santa_> this has nothing to do but I have just added Aleix to our trello
<santa_> he is a fellow KDE devel involved in plasma discover and snappy
<santa_> so I have just added him to the snappy card of the kubuntu podcast list
<santa_> I hope you don't mind
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: further questions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/79/
<acheronuk> issue I usually have is being sure from the C++ whether a potential break is real. fairly clear for some where the function is well labelled, but on others I struggle
<santa_> I struggle very much too :)
<acheronuk> but I guess that is hard to comment on without running a mini C++ class
<santa_> even after years doing it
<acheronuk> makes me feel somewhat better :P
<acheronuk> santa_: basically, you can’t teach experience, and that is the main factor
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> santa_: How can you tell when the soname has been bumped?\
<acheronuk> if in doubt, go bug someone with the experiance
<tsimonq2> santa_: What do you do when a symbol has been marked as missing but you don't want to break ABI?
<tsimonq2> santa_: When does that matter and when is it appropriate to remove a symbol?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/2/
<santa_> santa_: When does that matter and when is it appropriate to remove a symbol?
<tsimonq2> Stop talking to yourself. :P
<santa_> if there's no abi breakage without soname bump, no problem
<santa_> What do you do when a symbol has been marked as missing but you don't want to break ABI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #116: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #108: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #115: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #12: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #13: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/65/
<santa_> either patch to fix the abi breakage (like what I did with kio) or use the abi manager or talk to upstream to bump the soname
<santa_> and this one
<santa_> How can you tell when the soname has been bumped?\
<santa_> tsimonq2: https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html#sonameapiabi
<santa_> try to read the 1,2,3 and 3 sections
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑
 * acheronuk yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #302: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #13: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #38: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #33: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mplayerthumbs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #67: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #107: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #4: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #107: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #102: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/102/
<santa_> * 1,2 and 3 sections
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #42: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #66: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/66/
<tsimonq2> Consider me absolutely completely unavailable for the next hour. I need to cram some Spanish into my brain.
<santa_> suerte!
<acheronuk> More LP issues?
<acheronuk> 00:17:59 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<acheronuk> 00:17:59 E: Error uploading file.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #13: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/13/
<tsimonq2> Gracias, santa_.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #110: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/110/
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. I knew most of that, but thanks :)
<santa_> so we finally did "the symbols meeting"
<santa_> I whish we had time to do it some time ago, but there was so many things in the table...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #88: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #12: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #248: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #120: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #109: FIXED in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #43: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #13: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #121: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #14: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #66: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #303: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #117: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #108: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #29: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #108: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #103: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #34: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mplayerthumbs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #116: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #5: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #14: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #13: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #14: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #111: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #255: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #249: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #30: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #256: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/311/
<IrcsomeBot> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was removed by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<valorie> :(
<tsimonq2> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #136: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #86: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #137: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #14: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #87: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #21: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #8: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #32: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #59: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #143: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #168: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #187: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #160: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #121: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #236: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #229: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #204: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #177: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #195: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #230: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #8: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #244: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #71: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #125: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #74: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #122: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #64: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #22: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #68: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #81: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #138: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #88: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #138: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #57: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #136: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #207: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #122: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #244: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #181: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #16: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #33: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #144: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #169: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #188: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #161: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #122: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #237: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #196: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #231: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #205: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #230: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #178: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #22: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #245: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #7: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #126: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #75: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #65: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #123: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #139: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #82: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #69: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #23: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #139: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #89: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #208: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #123: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #245: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #182: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #17: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #185: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #20: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #211: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #208: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #209: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #213: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #8: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #234: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #72: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #191: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #201: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #206: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #195: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #207: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #202: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #218: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #193: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #72: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #71: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #104: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #156: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #215: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #192: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #31: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #207: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #216: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #200: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #120: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #211: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #96: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #57: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #21: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #175: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #18: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #824: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #186: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #212: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #209: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #7: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #21: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #235: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #210: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #196: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #214: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #202: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #203: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #208: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #192: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #207: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #219: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #194: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #157: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #105: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #193: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #216: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #32: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #121: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #217: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #201: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #212: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #208: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #21: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #97: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #112: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #22: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #58: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #176: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/176/
<hateball> It seems it is still failing.
<acheronuk> hateball: launchpad being a bit broken this morning I think
<hateball> :)
<acheronuk> logs say the uploads are being done ok, but they vanish LPs end
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #137: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #14: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #21: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #236: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #21: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #21: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #15: FIXED in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #21: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #237: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #22: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #21: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #247: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/28/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CRogers> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi CRogers
<acheronuk> looks like the KDE BNC is not able to connect again :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :(
<BluesKaj> my Zesty install is a mess ...reinstalling from the daily
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What happened? :(
<BluesKaj> it won't boot into my user settings obny root with startx from the VT
<BluesKaj> only root
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :(
<BluesKaj> I;ll see if I can rescue my settings by installing to / and saving my  /home partition mountpoint
<soee> ahoneybun: Football Manager 2017 Released For Linux
<BluesKaj> ok, back on Zesty with mosy settings intact
<BluesKaj> most
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> any release date of 5.8 update?
<BluesKaj> sheytan, i haven't heard any dates
<sheytan> BluesKaj why it takes so long for updates latly? :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Soon.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1085: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1085/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo you around?
<acheronuk> from #kubuntu....
<acheronuk> <mhall119> hello Kubuntu folks, the Ubuntu Online Summit is coming up in 2 weeks, and I'm looking for people who want to present something about Kubuntu or a project they're working on within the community
<acheronuk> santa_: tonight and tomorrow I should be able to crack on with merges
 * acheronuk goes looking for more coffee
 * genii tails him
<santa_> acheronuk: that's great, there's already a few of them. also note that we have failing autopkgtests, do you remember the end of 16.10 :) ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes, I saw the new card added at 2:47am on trello!
<santa_> since we are in the begining of the zesty cycle I think we can convince the release team to override the failing ones
<santa_> however we must get them fixed in the mid term
<santa_> in order to avoid what happened @ the end of 16.10
<santa_> we also must make them aware that we are working on the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Tried replicating rests locally, but it's damn slow work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So something semiautomated on linode?
<santa_> the failing autopkgtests ?
<santa_> I have some results of my unofficial experiment
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> so what I would do is this
<santa_> for the failing packages
<santa_> 1. merge with debian
<santa_> 2. tests if it fixes the issue
<santa_> 3. if it doesn't, fix it ourselves
<santa_> note that the i386 results in the above pages are, unfortuantely, unreliable so far
<santa_> meaning the thing could mark it in green
<santa_> while it should be actually in red
<santa_> the amd64 results are reliablle
<santa_> (that doesn't mean we couldn't get false positives)
<santa_> for insatnce I was getting a false positive beause the lxc container doing the autopkgtests didn't have a /dev/rfkill
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Understood. I'll have a look later when I'm back on a pc
<blaze> is there a way to guess debian deps from cmake file?
<blaze> in an automated way of course
<santa_> blaze: the debian maintainer has an script to do that, but I don't know how much good or smart the script is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @blaze, I asked sitter that the other day on #kde-neon
<santa_> interesting
<santa_> acheronuk: and ... ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> His answer was a slighlty involved one which I'll find in my logs later and pastebin for you
<acheronuk> santa_: 2 secs
<acheronuk> santa_ blaze http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426419/
<santa_> so apparently he told you how write one
<santa_> very interesting information
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #19: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #90: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #140: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/140/
<blaze> maybe it would be better to pass a binary to dpkg-shlibdeps, and then guess -dev packages from that output
<blaze> just a thought
<valorie> santa_: from #kde-neon - 
<valorie> [06:02] <sitter> Riddell: can you try to get maxy to wrap-and-sort his control files. the non-standard location for his mass Breaks: is screwing with our mergability 
<valorie> [06:03] <sitter> he ignored me when I told him this sucks for us :/
<valorie> is this the same issue you were discussing some days ago?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh HELL no.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have commit access.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll wrap-and-sort the hell out of it!
<valorie> I was looking for information
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We also have different Vcs-* fields.
<acheronuk> valorie: sounds like hitting the same issue
<valorie> perhaps we can get together to lobby for a fix
<vinny> any of you work on neon?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> #kde-neon for that
<vinny> thanks
 * acheronuk looks at time :/
<acheronuk> meant to get on with those merges tonight. drat.
<santa_> tsimonq2: for sorting use ka-wrap-and-sort
<santa_> there are some things that wrap-and-sort doesn't do
<tsimonq2> Bah.
<tsimonq2> Like what?
<tsimonq2> :/
<santa_> sorting the fields within paragraphs
<santa_> there some stuff in there which should be patched in wrap-and-sort directly
<santa_> but in the meantime, please use that wrapper around w-a-s
<santa_> tomorrow if you are up for an explanation I can explain in details
<santa_> valorie: than you very very much for the info
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I hope we can solve the problem together
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #797: FIXED in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #128: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #640: FIXED in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #732: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #825: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #717: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #702: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #15: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #31: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #250: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #257: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #221: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #32: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #251: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #287: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #258: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/13/
 * tsimonq2 has spare time now
<tsimonq2> Gonna focus on really making a lot of progress on those merges.
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> Eminem music goes well with this. :P <3
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Hey, I noticed while searching Launchpad that one of your (now-deleted) PPAs had remnants of Qt 5.8 alpha packages.  Do you still have those around someplace?  I am wanting to test an application with 5.8 beta and it would be much easier to start with the 5.8 alpha packages than to try to do it based on 5.7.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/10/
<tsimonq2> mamarley: No, sorry.
<tsimonq2> If you really need 5.8 *alpha* packages I can do that for you in a minute. ;)
<mamarley> tsimonq2: No, I think I can figure it out.  I just didn't want to waste the effort if somebody else had already done it.
<tsimonq2> Ok, fair enough. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/127/
<tsimonq2> Where's santa_?
<tsimonq2> His tooling is REALLY buggy...
<tsimonq2> Now I have to read his code to see what he wanted to do...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/122/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Perhaps you could give me a hint on which order to build the packages though?  There seems to be a build dependency loop.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/92/
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Talking about Qt or Plasma?
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Qt
<tsimonq2> mamarley: So first of all, start from scratch.
<valorie> mamarley: couldn't you use Neon's packages?
<mamarley> They have 5.8 already?
 * tsimonq2 glowers at valorie 
<tsimonq2> Let him learn! :P
<valorie> oh heck yeah
<valorie> they don't have to wait for Ubuntu
<mamarley> Cool, I didn't realize that.  Thanks!
<valorie> and can build everything they want against whatever they like
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/125/
<valorie> learning to build a package is useful, true
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/116/
<tsimonq2> Bootstrapping the docs packages
<tsimonq2> -------------------------------
<tsimonq2> In Qt 5.6 the qdoc tool was moved to qttools source, so qtbase got a
<tsimonq2> Build-Depends-Indep on qttools5-dev-tools. Thus you need to do the following
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/102/
<tsimonq2> steps if you want to rebuild the whole Qt stack from scratch:
<tsimonq2> * Build only arch-dependent packages from these sources: - qtbase-opensource-src - qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src - qtdeclarative-opensource-src - qtscript-opensource-src - qtwebkit-opensource-src - qttools-opensource-src
<tsimonq2> * Build the arch-independent packages (-doc and -doc-html) of the above sources.
<valorie> not sure if learning how to build Qt is useful
<tsimonq2> * Build the rest of the Qt stack in the usual way.
<tsimonq2> Note: the docs packages should not be a problem when bootstrapping a new
<tsimonq2> Debian architecture, because the arch-independent packages are already available
<tsimonq2> in Debian archive.
<valorie> unless you want to package
<mamarley> tsimonq2: You could have just linked to that instead of spamming…
<tsimonq2> Oh sorry
<mamarley> I can package some things, but tackling Qt from scratch is not something I would like to do.
<mamarley> valorie: It seems according to http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/ that they have 5.7.
<valorie> Qt, you are right
<valorie> I though we were talking about Plasma
<valorie> sorry
<mamarley> No problem.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #93: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #157: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #248: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #228: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #238: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #174: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #90: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #24: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #153: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #112: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #91: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #8: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #23: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #24: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #17: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #798: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #641: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #129: FIXED in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #826: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #733: FIXED in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #718: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #703: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #34: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #5: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #15: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #120: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #252: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #259: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #16: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #35: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #6: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #121: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #147: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #358: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #16: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #253: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #260: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/34/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, What is the problem?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #148: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #359: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #17: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdecoration build #142: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdecoration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2 build #100: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #98: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #161: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #119: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #104: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #104: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #110: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #185: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #108: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #110: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #182: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #14: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #14: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #14: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #14: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #108: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #114: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #172: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #105: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #177: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #104: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #183: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #108: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #45: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #73: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #124: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #100: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #109: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #128: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #155: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #171: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #308: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #326: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #14: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #313: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #168: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #286: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #14: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #296: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gpgmepp build #214: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #14: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #14: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #288: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #16: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #112: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #330: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #315: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #14: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #180: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #13: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #311: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #290: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #289: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #294: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #306: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #14: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #15: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #289: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #303: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #284: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #239: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #13: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #14: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #13: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #14: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #14: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #14: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #14: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #12: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #319: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #294: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #254: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #297: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #14: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #19: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #14: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #201: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #21: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #92: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2 build #101: FIXED in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdecoration build #143: FIXED in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdecoration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #15: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #99: FIXED in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #184: FAILURE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #14: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #14: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #37: FAILURE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #108: FAILURE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #162: FIXED in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #105: FIXED in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #109: FIXED in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #15: FIXED in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #173: FIXED in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #111: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #186: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #109: FIXED in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #15: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #291: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #290: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #295: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #307: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #106: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #17: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #105: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #178: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #285: FIXED in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #110: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #309: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #314: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #287: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #109: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #15: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #184: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #74: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #105: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #156: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #183: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #46: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #181: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #327: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #172: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #113: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #14: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #16: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #331: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #15: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #129: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #125: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #15: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #289: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #297: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #290: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #169: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #15: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gpgmepp build #215: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #316: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #15: FIXED in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #15: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #320: FIXED in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #14: FIXED in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #14: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #13: FIXED in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #202: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #185: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #109: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #38: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #15: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #240: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #304: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #101: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #20: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #312: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #111: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #295: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #15: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #15: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #15: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #298: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #15: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #255: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #93: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #22: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #783: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #784: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/784/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_ @tsimonq2 Just tried the tools on kauth, and they worked
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I had a couple of small glitches. The glone clone from git clone all didn't have kubuntu_unstable locally to check out to fix the resultant KCI merge conflict
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1086: FIXED in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1086/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, When I did git-clone-all -r frameworks -b kubuntu_zesty_archive it still gave me yakkety archive, so had to change the settings file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #15: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #103: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #297: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #104: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #298: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #313: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #314: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #271: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #96: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #11: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #22: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #31: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #360: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #8: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/8/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #8: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #10: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
<IrcsomeBot> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was added by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd like to test gwenview from master, do we have some ppa for that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> to see if an issue we've had with the iso has been solved
<mamarley> tsimonq2: One more question about the Qt-bootstrapping thing, if you don't mind.  How does one go about uploading a package to a PPA and only having it compile the arch-dependent packages?  I can't seem to find any documentation about this.
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: should be in KCI unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> brb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #9: UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/9/
<WebHostingFree> русские есть
<WebHostingFree> ?
<mamarley> This is primarily an English channel and, as far as I know, no-one here speaks Russian.
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Take a look at how acheronuk did it in a PPA of his.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that ppa is no more
<tsimonq2> :(
<mamarley> tsimonq2: I actually just saw that I could look at diffs from your 5.7 packages.  I think that will be sufficient.
<mamarley> (I copied your packages to one of my PPAs a while back, so they still exist.)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> PLEASE bump the deps
 * mamarley will do.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ping, in like 10 minutes could you walk me through EXACTLY how you merge from Debian?
<mamarley> Thanks for your help!
<tsimonq2> Let's get this done today so clivejo can upload. :D
<tsimonq2> No problem at all mamarley. :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ping.  like in 10 mins I plan to be cooking tea/dinner
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ping me when you're done?
<tsimonq2> I was gonna go get breakfast. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: 1 to 1 1/2 hrs time most likely
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Fair enough. Let me know. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: if you get stuck ley me know. the Qt bootstrap is a bit fiddley. though if you don't have prepared sources and are packaging from scratch or adapting an older version, any help I can give on that side may be limited
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!  I am doing 5.8.0-beta based on the 5.7.0 packages.  Once I saw the diff of what I needed to do to not compile the arch-indep stuff, I have it building now.  dh_install complains about some stuff being removed and other stuff being added, but that should be solvable by editing the install files appropriately.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: We could *consider* doing an automatic bootstrap of the tip of the respective Qt tree weekly, and do it in the stable jobs.
<acheronuk> mamarley: ok :)
<tsimonq2> This would build it all locally, then do what it normally needs to do to get it uploaded, wait for problems, then proceed.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I could 'consider' beating myself on the head with a hammer weekly as well, but I'm not keen on that either.
<tsimonq2> XD
<mamarley> I'm just glad someone told me about dpkg-buildpackage -nc, so I don't have to fully recompile every time I change the install files.
<clivejo> what about beating others with hammers?
<mamarley> Though it actually doesn't take too long with -j4 on my 6600K.
<acheronuk> clivejo: that I do 'consider' from time to time. virtual ones, anyway......
<acheronuk> ok. off for food
 * acheronuk cooks
 * clivejo scampers off to the shed to fetch his sledge hammer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/174/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm setting up a Yakety VM so I can test stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Almost ready t test that Gwenview thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/175/
 * tsimonq2 eats what he cooked
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk eats what Simon cooked, and his is not ready yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #131: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/131/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Too late. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> FYI Discover updates is broken in Yakety
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not here
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Worked fine
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it says in the System Tray that there are updates, and when I open it it says it's up to date
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apt confirms there are updates
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It worked here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ah....
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the list apeared... after 20 seconds...
<DarinMiller> ovidiu-florin: I saw same issue today.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just hit check for updates in it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> after 2 seconds of "Loading", it says I'm up to date
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> after another 20 seconds I get the list of updates
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm trying ot install now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> well.... something is happening
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can see network trafic and HDD usage
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh, and progress fills up on individual updates
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so it seems it works
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with some delayes in the GUI
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> On Application updates, all of them have 0 B
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> as in 0 Bytes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I guess that's just an alias to the actual package
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it seems that after download has started the Application Updates section also gets sizes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> maybe I'm too picky
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> DarinMiller have you seen the same behaviour?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> DarinMiller ^
<DarinMiller> ovidiu-florin: I was too to wait for the gui to update and just used apt.  I will be more patient and see if updates eventually in Discover next time...
 * DarinMiller forgot he was booted into Neon so this issue is not just Kubunut...
<DarinMiller> Kubuntu^
<DarinMiller> Wait, nevermind, the update issue was on my YY desktop (my laptop is booted to Neon) so I cannot confirm Neon is also affected. I will boot Laptop to YY shortly and test.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it might be
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's still apt and still discover
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but neon has a newer Discover AFAIK
<vinny> Discover , update checking in Neon seems OK ,,,,,,but finding that "check for updates" button is a trial of patience ,,,it dose match the apt-get list however   
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo still here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what ppa do I need to test gwenview master?
<acheronuk> hi vinny. nice to see some people from the forum popping in here :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ready?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: in about 20mins
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, let me know.
<tsimonq2> Argh, gosh darnit, I'm reading Ovi's blog and not finding a picture of Clive from Akademy. :P
<tsimonq2> This comes close. XD http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2016/09/IMG_20160902_224630.jpg
<tsimonq2> Ooh, I found one. :P
<acheronuk> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/2016/09/06/day-5-at-akademy-2016/
<vinny> :)
<tsimonq2> Well there's also http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/2016/09/06/day-5-at-akademy-2016/
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<tsimonq2> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2016/09/IMG_20160901_221007.jpg
<tsimonq2> ^
<acheronuk> wow. grainy low res
<tsimonq2> Yeah but still. :P
<acheronuk> yeah. like a bigfoot sighting :P
<tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> tsimonq2 why are you looking so intense for a picture of clive?
<tsimonq2> Why not? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> because you should know by now that he's not confortable with showing his picture publicly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> tsimonq2 can you help me test gwenview master?
<tsimonq2> What do you need to do?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: See Telegram.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> test gwenview from master
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on Yakety
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I need a ppa for it
<tsimonq2> Grab the package from the unstable PPA.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you'd have to be a bit more verbose with me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where do I get that?
<tsimonq2> Go here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=gwenview&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> Click on the one for Yakkety.
<tsimonq2> Download the .deb file.
<tsimonq2> Install it.
<tsimonq2> Bam, there you go.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<acheronuk> ok. so. merges....
<tsimonq2> Yes?
<tsimonq2> Ready?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<tsimonq2> Pop into my Linode container.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> port?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> tsimonq2: sudo dpkg -i gwenview_16.04.3+p16.10+git20161105.1220-0_amd64.deb  … [sudo] password for ovidiu:  … (Reading database ... 198093 files and directories currently installed.) … Preparing to unpack gwenview_16.04.3+p16.10+git20161105.1220-0_amd64.deb ... … Unpacking gwenview (4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20161105.1220-0) over (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1) ... … dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gwenview: …
<IrcsomeBot> libkf5kipi32.0.0 (>= 16.04.0); however: …   Package libkf5kipi32.0.0 is not installed. …  gwenview depends on libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0); however: …   Version of libqt5core5a:amd64 on system is 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4. …  gwenview depends on libqt5gui5 (>= 5.7.0); however: …   Version of libqt5gui5:amd64 on system is 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4. … dpkg: error processing package gwenview (--install): …  dependency problems - leaving unc
<IrcsomeBot> libc-bin (2.24-3ubuntu1) ... … Processing triggers for mime-support (3.60ubuntu1) ... … Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme (0.15-1) ... … Errors were encountered while processing: …  gwenview
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: 220?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: 2202
<acheronuk> likely needs compiling in a ppa against default yakkety depends
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've added https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/ to a Yakety VM
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> sudo apt dist-upgrade                                                                                                                                                … Reading package lists... Done                                                                                                                                                                                 … Building dependency tree                        
<IrcsomeBot>                                                                                                                                     … Reading state information... Done                                                                                                                                                                             … You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. … The following packages have unm
<IrcsomeBot> gwenview : Depends: libkf5kipi32.0.0 (>= 16.04.0) but it is not installed …             Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0) but 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4 is installed …             Depends: libqt5gui5 (>= 5.7.0) but 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4 is installed … E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> any opinions?
<acheronuk> opinion = don't add that ppa to yakkety :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ovi create a temp PPA in you own LP account, then do  PPA copy from unstable over to your own PPA, selecting rebuild as an option
<tsimonq2> Hey clivejo, so what do we do here?
<tsimonq2> I'm working with Rik and we have this break:
<tsimonq2> <<<<<<< HEAD
<tsimonq2> Breaks: libkf5activities5 (<< 5.1.0-0ubuntu1),
<tsimonq2>         qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin (<< 5.22)
<tsimonq2> Replaces: libkf5activities5 (<< 5.1.0-0ubuntu1),
<tsimonq2>           qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin (<< 5.22)
<tsimonq2> =======
<tsimonq2> Replaces: libkf5activities5 (<< 5.1.0-0ubuntu1),
<tsimonq2>           qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin (<< 5.25.0-1~)
<tsimonq2> >>>>>>> debian-master-tmp_2016-11-05_184204
<tsimonq2> This is on kactivities-kf5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, I take note, I will dig into it soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Simon, I'm still waiting to get details about your issue :P
<tsimonq2> Hey wxl, you want something to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Simon. That bugs?
<tsimonq2> Nevermind, Santa.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I hope it works fine for you now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good job everyone with the merges
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will be re-checking the autopkgtests
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can we merge those on the failing tests list, or do you want to look at those?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, On the contrary, I think they are the first ones which should be merged :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ha! ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #799: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #121: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #291: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #16: FAILURE in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #292: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #122: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/122/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<valorie> I like seeing the bits of green!
<tsimonq2> valorie: The failures are expected too.
<tsimonq2> Rik and I are in BBB and working on merges together.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #293: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #123: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/123/
<DarinMiller> Mind if I join the BBB session? 
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Go ahead. :)
<tsimonq2> But I'm blasting music atm and Rik is on the phone. Both of us are muted.
<DarinMiller> Do you have a lknk? 
<tsimonq2> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<tsimonq2> Password is welcome
<santa_> I'm spying now too
<valorie> gonna see if I really do have BBB working in konqueror
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: pls mute
<valorie>  :( - works, but sound is unbearable
<santa_> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Do I select everything? or just take them one by one as I see dependencies missing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't see an option to select everything
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> libqt5core5a and libqt5gui5 are missing from Kubuntu CI unstable PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> should it be there?
<tsimonq2> !info qml-module-qtquick2
<ubottu> qml-module-qtquick2 (source: qtdeclarative-opensource-src): Qt 5 Qt Quick 2 QML module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.1-7ubuntu2~1 (yakkety), package size 28 kB, installed size 241 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #225: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #4: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #103: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/116/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #642: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #827: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #734: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #719: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #704: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #153: UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/124/
<tsimonq2> Hey santa_, so I have to tell you about this. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #764: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/764/
<tsimonq2> When we were using your script to merge from Debian, it failed because there was a whitespace in kubuntu_zesty_archive and it wouldn't switch to the temp branch because there was uncommitted changes.
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #17: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #125: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/46/
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 798421
<ubottu> Debian bug 798421 in libgit2-dev "Please don't depend specifically on the OpenSSL variant of Curl" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/798421
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #47: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #254: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #261: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #35: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #113: FAILURE in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #114: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #255: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #306: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #115: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #105: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #307: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #131: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #643: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #765: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #106: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #262: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #299: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #828: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #735: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #300: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #141: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/141/
<mamarley> One of these days, the Launchpad administrators are going to come after me for having too many PPAs.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #36: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #272: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #321: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #289: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #311: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/311/
<tsimonq2> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #172: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #112: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #177: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #153: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg build #168: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #95: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #165: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #327: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #293: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #304: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #330: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #18: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #142: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #99: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #273: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #312: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #290: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #322: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #280: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #173: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #154: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg build #169: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #113: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #166: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #305: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #328: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #331: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #242: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #17: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #100: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #281: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #16: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #243: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #17: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #18: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #294: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/82/
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5filemetadata-bin
<ubottu> libkf5filemetadata-bin (source: kfilemetadata-kf5): library for extracting file metadata. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.26.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 65 kB, installed size 312 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/12/
<tsimonq2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsimonq2>  libkf5filemetadata-bin : Depends: libavformat57 (>= 7:3.2) but 7:3.1.5-1 is to be installed
<tsimonq2>                           Depends: libavutil55 (>= 7:3.2) but 7:3.1.5-1 is to be installed
<tsimonq2> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> !info libavformat57
<ubottu> libavformat57 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with (de)muxers for multimedia containers - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 913 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> !info libavformat57 zesty
<ubottu> libavformat57 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with (de)muxers for multimedia containers - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.1.5-1 (zesty), package size 956 kB, installed size 2727 kB
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<tsimonq2> Stuck in zesty-proposed.
<tsimonq2> Doesn't seem to be a direct dependency either.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/272/
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: how did you discover it was stuck in zesty-proposed?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Ok, see this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I was *going* to request for it to be synced from Debian, but it's in zesty-proposed.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Now looking at that version in -proposed, you may be scratching your head wondering, "why? The builds all passed!"
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: This is the next place I go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: This is the part I'm interested in here: 
<tsimonq2> The update script shows when each package might move from -proposed into the release pocket. The output is twofold:
<tsimonq2> The update excuses: list of all candidate package versions and the basic status of their propagation into the release pocket; this is the first stage of migration, and only packages that pass it proceed to
<tsimonq2> The update output: the complete, rather crude output of the proposed-migration scripts as they recurse through the candidates. 
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: So those are links there which could describe why things aren't migrating. I always check the excuses before the crude output.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: So I found this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ffmpeg
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: good to know....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: There we go, there's a regression.
<tsimonq2> autopkgtest for x264/2:0.148.2699+gita5e06b9-1: armhf: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻ 
<DarinMiller> but for old platforms....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: And I don't have the knowledge to fix that, so I hopped in #ubuntu-release and said something. :)
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<DarinMiller> nm, armhf is not old
<tsimonq2> This is just everything I do to know why something is stuck in devel-proposed.
<tsimonq2> Make sense? :)
<DarinMiller> in a whirlwind sort way, yes.
<tsimonq2> Fair enough. :)
<DarinMiller> sort of^
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: what triggered the hunt for libavformat57?  I see no error listed in #kubuntu-dev list nor on the status pages.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: It's an installability problem with libkf5filemetadata-bin.
<tsimonq2> I have the Frameworks Staging PPA enabled in my Kubuntu install.
<DarinMiller> YY or ZZ?
<tsimonq2> Zesty
<DarinMiller> So apt upgrade fails on that package?
<tsimonq2> apt dist-upgrade, correct.
<DarinMiller> "apt-cache rdepends ffmpeg | grep lib" does not list  libavformat57 (at least on YY).  So why does that cause an install failure?
<tsimonq2> I *think* it might be symbols or misc depends.
<DarinMiller> OK. 
<tsimonq2> Not sure.
<tsimonq2> That's why I'm pasting it here.
<tsimonq2> Because I'm unsure. :)
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> There, now they have a ping to look at. Please help! :P
<DarinMiller> But if it's in proposed, why not just wait for it to break free? Do we need to temp hold FFmpeg until  xx57 moves out of proposed?
<tsimonq2> No, the autopkgtest needs to be fixed.
<DarinMiller> And where be this autopkgtest beast?  Another name for KCI?
<tsimonq2> Lol, no.
<tsimonq2> Remember that link I gave you?
<tsimonq2> If you click on the link where it says "Regression" then you'll see the test results.
<DarinMiller> the exuses or the proposed?
<DarinMiller> oh, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #254: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #314: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #269: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #274: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #230: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #277: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #226: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #137: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #246: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #104: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #58: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #261: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #121: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #155: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #218: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/218/
<tsimonq2> Eek!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #140: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/140/
<DarinMiller> I second...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/94/
<DarinMiller> complaining about "upload likely rejected"?
<tsimonq2> No, all of these failures...
 * DarinMiller waiting patiently for tsimonq2 to complete his sentence....
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I just see red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #90: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #159: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #98: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #114: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #166: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #96: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #165: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #103: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #166: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #129: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #12: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #108: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #103: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #226: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #268: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #42: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #20: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #305: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #163: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #19: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #19: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #127: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #234: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #153: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #237: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/237/
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5akonadi-dev
<ubottu> libkf5akonadi-dev (source: akonadi): development files for the KDE Development Platform PIM libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 149 kB, installed size 1101 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #21: ABORTED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #12: ABORTED in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/12/
<tsimonq2> Please ninjas don't question my recent commit to akonadi-mime. I'm working on it. :P
<tsimonq2> And don't try to correct it.
<tsimonq2> And just stay away. :P
<tsimonq2> (On kubuntu_unstable, don't worry)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #9: ABORTED in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #255: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #270: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #275: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #62: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #315: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #278: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #138: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #122: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #59: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #262: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #227: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #231: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #247: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #105: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #156: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #219: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #141: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #95: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #91: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #160: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #99: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #115: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #95: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #167: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #166: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #167: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #104: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #104: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #269: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #97: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #130: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #43: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #227: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #109: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #306: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #164: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #20: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #20: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #128: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #235: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #154: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #238: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #11: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #11: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #12: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #11: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #11: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #12: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #11: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #13: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #12: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #12: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #12: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #12: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #11: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #17: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #18: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #17: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #17: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #17: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #17: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #17: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #18: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #17: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #17: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #17: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #18: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kuser build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kuser/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #18: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdeedu build #17: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdeedu/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #19: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #278: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #241: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #228: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #169: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #118: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #284: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #87: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #106: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #100: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #136: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #108: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #93: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #90: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #95: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #164: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #138: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #102: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #56: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #108: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #182: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #166: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #246: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #153: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #221: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #255: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #98: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #135: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #249: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #76: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #73: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #220: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #60: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #7: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdeedu build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdeedu/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kuser build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kuser/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #20: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #279: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #242: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #229: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #170: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #119: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #137: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #101: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #107: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #95: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #88: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #109: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #285: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #94: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #91: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #165: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #139: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #96: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #57: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #103: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #109: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #183: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #167: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #247: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #99: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #74: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #256: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #154: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #136: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #61: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #250: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #222: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #221: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #77: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #21: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #18: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #19: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #227: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #288: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #38: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #154: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #155: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #95: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #154: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #79: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #156: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #163: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #23: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #175: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #99: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #92: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #104: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #191: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #228: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #202: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #92: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #203: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #198: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #134: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #9: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #309: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #17: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #22: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #39: ABORTED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #16: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #16: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #80: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #62: ABORTED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #13: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #96: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #176: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #155: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #157: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #93: ABORTED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #228: ABORTED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #156: ABORTED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #204: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #17: ABORTED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #16: ABORTED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #15: ABORTED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #6: ABORTED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdgantt2 build #16: ABORTED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdgantt2/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #155: ABORTED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #39: ABORTED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #9: ABORTED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #164: ABORTED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #93: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #105: ABORTED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #135: ABORTED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #310: ABORTED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #10: ABORTED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #192: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #199: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #203: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #229: ABORTED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #112: ABORTED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #289: ABORTED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/289/
<acheronuk> as usual, the LP publisher is taking Sunday morning off :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #19: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #18: FIXED in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #17: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #16: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #20: FIXED in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/20/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *looks at KCI*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *looks @tsimonq2 *
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *walks away muttering*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why why why did you delete ECM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #18: FIXED in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/18/
 * acheronuk eyes the clock, looking forward to Sunday lunch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #25: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #19: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #19: FIXED in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #16: FIXED in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #301: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/301/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you are going to delete core packages in KCI unstable, causing everything about them in the tree to FTBFS and not leave a message on here or on ML on why you have done this, then we really need to consider your access rights to the PPA's
<clivejo> above them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Uh what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh that.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: See Telegram.
<clivejo> not impressed
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was removed by: tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<soee> o/
<DarinMiller> \o soee
<clivejo> why do we need so many arch types enabled on our staging PPA's?
 * DarinMiller looks at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa and ponders what clivejo is asking..
<clivejo> in staging-frameworks we are building:
<clivejo> [FULLYBUILT] amd64
<clivejo> [FULLYBUILT] arm64
<clivejo> [FULLYBUILT] armhf
<clivejo> [FULLYBUILT] i386
<clivejo> [FULLYBUILT] ppc64el
<clivejo> We used to build two (i386 and amd64) - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.24.0_yakkety.html
<DarinMiller> finally found the Builds list....
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.27.0_zesty.html
<clivejo> obviously another memo I failed to get
<DarinMiller> Yes, memo and hen's teeth, both in short supply around here.
<DarinMiller> I am amazed the entire frameworks all built across all arch types.
<clivejo> the archive builds against 7 I think
<clivejo> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<clivejo>  amd64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Could you please add me back here on Telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have to exchange phone numbers
<acheronuk> "Sorry, if a person leaves the group only a mutual contact can bring the back (they need to have your phone number, and you need theirs)
<tsimonq2> @ahoneybun Done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm can't add you back.
<acheronuk> santa_: the acc test in autotests is this, right? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dh_acc.1.html
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk makes a note not to leave unless I don't want to come back.......
<santa_> acheronuk: it's actually debian/tests/acc which calls dh-acc
<acheronuk> hmm. those tests are still much of a black box to me
<acheronuk> need to get my head properly around those in the not too distant future
<tsimonq2> I'm gonna nap, and when I wake up it would be awesome if I could get some help with these tests. ;)
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> I've already had a snooze, so will probably be up late...
 * acheronuk curses uncooperative bodyclocks
<valorie> it was nice to see some green
<valorie> how are we doing on getting KCI back to where it's working for us?
<acheronuk> ** cough ** umm....
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: are you around?
<acheronuk> zesty needs Qt 5.7 to be added to KCI. I will do that tomorrow, and babysit/prod the required rebuilds
<acheronuk> valorie: ^^^
<valorie> awesome!
<acheronuk> shame qt 5.7.1 is not out yet, but it is what it is
<valorie> it seems that the Qt company would rather get it right than on time..... or so I hope
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: we all feel bad about the tension happening between you and clivejo and we'd love to help sove that
<ovidiu-florin> and I'd like to help
<valorie> they have become rather notorious at not meeting their deadlines
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't know exactly what heppened
<ovidiu-florin> all I know is that it's about the debian merges and the Kubuntu tooling
<ovidiu-florin> could you tell me more about it?
<ovidiu-florin> what timezone is santa_from? do I have any chances of getting a reply from him now? or should I send this on email?
<valorie> he's in Spain
<ovidiu-florin> so it's about midnight there
<ovidiu-florin> does he work at nights usually?
<valorie> not sure
<ovidiu-florin> acheronuk: do you know?
<ovidiu-florin> what's the usual schedule for santa_ ?
<santa_> hi
<acheronuk> not a clue. seems fairly random :P
<ovidiu-florin> uuuuu, you're here yeey
<acheronuk> aha :)
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: to sum up clive was about to do the debian merges. I asked the rest of the team to wait because we didn't have the proper tooling; merging then would mean spending more work on the merges. some days later we got the tooling ready, then clive got pissed off because he didn't have time to work on the merges when the tooling was ready
<santa_> also we had a disagreement
<ovidiu-florin> regarding?
<santa_> I think not having the packages merged from debian is not a reason to not upload packages to the archive
<ovidiu-florin> wait, what?
<ovidiu-florin> I see you're talking about 2 issues here
<ovidiu-florin> the tooling and uploading something to the archive
<ovidiu-florin> I know something about the tooling issue
<ovidiu-florin> and I'd like to understand it better
<ovidiu-florin> but the second one, I don't know what that's about
<ovidiu-florin> regarding the tooling, it's my understanding that so far we've done debian merging somewhat manually, for several releases now.
<ovidiu-florin> and you proposed some changes to automate some of that, if not all
<ovidiu-florin> am I wright?
<ovidiu-florin> right**
<santa_> more or less
<santa_> some circumstances changed since previous releases which made the merges a bit more complicated to do then with a simple "git merge"
<santa_> s/then/them/
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> what changed?
<acheronuk> Neon are having hassle with those breaks I think on their merges
<santa_> yes
<santa_> <ovidiu-florin> what changed?
<santa_> actually some of the problems might be there already
<ovidiu-florin> what changed that mede the merges more difficult?
<santa_> but let me list the problems regardless of the fact if they were there already, ok?
<ovidiu-florin> please list just what changed
<valorie> I see the value of doing a few of each task manually before learning to use tooling
<santa_> there isn't any
<santa_> <ovidiu-florin> please list just what changed
<santa_> I don't know that for sure
<santa_> I will list the problems that the tooling helps with
<santa_> 1. we have different Vcs-* fields
<santa_> 2. we had a differenct Standards-Version field
<santa_> 3. the debian maintainer isn't running wrap-and-sort on his branches
<santa_> 4. even if he did wrap-and-sort doesn't sort the fields within paragraphs
<santa_> 5. the debian maintainer added some breaks, probably to avoid partial migrations byt britney which shouldn't be there
<santa_> let me check if I missed something
<santa_> 6. we have different build depends versioning
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: that being said if I could travel in time I wouldn't have asked the rest of the team to wait for the tooling
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I get those are issues you've spotted, and considered to fix them in the tooling
<valorie> santa_: if at all possible, it would be cool if you could work with other members of the team on the tooling somehow
<valorie> I hear people feeling in the dark about changes
<ovidiu-florin> but, from what I uderstood, you changed them directly on the production code (on the master branch)
<ovidiu-florin> is that correct?
<santa_> yes, so what's the problem?
<ovidiu-florin> has the team managed to do some tests with those changes before the actual integration of the changes?
<ovidiu-florin> so they get accomodated to them, assuming they introduce no bugs
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: it's impossible to "introduce bugs" if the scripts in question are new
<santa_> in any case simon and rik detected a glich on it and I fixed it
<ovidiu-florin> that's great
<ovidiu-florin> but you didn't answer
<ovidiu-florin> has the team tested the changes prior to their integration?
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: no and there is no need to do that when the scripts in question are *new*
<santa_> and let me clarify something
<santa_> about this
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: that being said if I could travel in time I wouldn't have asked the rest of the team to wait for the tooling
<ovidiu-florin> if they are new they should in no way affect the current workflow, right?
<santa_> right
<ovidiu-florin> by current I mean the workflow we had before the ghanges
<ovidiu-florin> so these new scripts can be considered optional?
<santa_> the reason to do this "if I could travel in time I wouldn't have asked the rest of the team to wait for the tooling" is not that decision was bad but the fact that some people here doesn't understand a problem unless the problem is hitting us right in our faces
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: these new scripts doesn't affect how the previous scripts already there work
<valorie> in which case it would be good to raise that problem publicly on the kub-devel list IMO
<valorie> in the interest of collaboration and teamwork
<santa_> I talked with the rest of the people about the issues of doing a plain git merge
<santa_> and even Philip liked the idea
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: "doesn't understand a problem unless the problem is hitting us right in our faces" that's a common problem in software development
<santa_> I think that's a common problem in people's brains
<ovidiu-florin> I agree that each of us has our quirks, but still we should all try to get along, and have patience with each others quirks
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: is there anything currently preventing anyone from doing the merges the "old" way?
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: all the problems that I listed above 1-6
<ovidiu-florin> i thought tose are problems with the workflow
<ovidiu-florin> not problems that stop the work being done
<santa_> you can do a git merge and solve them manually, which is very time consuming, and hence why I worked on the tooling
<ovidiu-florin> I thought they make it not perfect or 100% compliant, right?
<santa_> they make the merges very time consuming
<santa_> for instance you could end up with a dupe Breaks field in the control file because of 4.
<santa_> and you realize that only after getting the package in question failing to buiild in the ppa
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then what's the problem that causes so much tension?
<santa_> scrolling up....
<santa_> to sum up clive was about to do the debian merges. I asked the rest of the team to wait because we didn't have the proper tooling; merging then would mean spending more work on the merges. some days later we got the tooling ready, then clive got pissed off because he didn't have time to work on the merges when the tooling was ready
<santa_> also we had a disagreement
<santa_> I think not having the packages merged from debian is not a reason to not upload packages to the archive
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #987: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/987/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdeedu build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdeedu/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #79: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #3: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #227: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #250: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #73: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdeedu build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdeedu/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #351: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #3: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #80: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #337: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #619: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #631: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ring-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ring-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #79: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #56: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ring-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ring-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #3: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #3: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #338: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #57: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #4: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #106: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #8: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #3: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #3: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #3: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #131: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #194: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #5: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #539: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #558: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #155: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #559: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #156: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #4: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/5/
<blaze> acheronuk: k3b ffmpeg plugin is broken, so no point in enabling it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #2: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #9: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #9: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #9: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #10: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #6: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #7: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #8: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #10: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1873: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1873: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1873: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #6: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/5/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/6/
<BluesKaj> installed Artful to my spare hdd, as a stable backup OS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/6/
<acheronuk> clivejo: flatbuffers fails to build for bionic
<clivejo> on what?
<clivejo> error: this statement may fall through [-Werror=implicit-fallthrough=]
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+sourcepub/8433263/+listing-archive-extra
<clivejo> WTF does that mean
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo> cc1plus: all warnings being treated as errors
<clivejo> something changed with the Bionic compiler?
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo> must have, builds on artful
<clivejo> or it did
<acheronuk> did in April!
<clivejo> https://stackoverflow.com/a/11577883 ?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: maybe you could pick this up upstream ?  https://lists.debian.org/debian-science/2016/04/msg00139.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, What am I picking?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #174: NOW UNSTABLE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: remove obsolete libkdeedu from projects
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 what?
<clivejo> I mean find someone to sponsor it
<clivejo> https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2016/05/msg00067.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/4/
<clivejo> we will need it if we want to provide kube
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #95: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #95: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #95: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Poked my usual sponsors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1874: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1874: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1874: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1874/
<clivejo> it's a Google project - http://google.github.io/flatbuffers/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #105: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #540: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1875: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1875: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1875: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #157: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #560: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #158: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #561: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #12: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #562: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #14: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/14/
<psifidotos> Hello everyone, I saw that you provide a latte dock package for 0.7.1 version now, I am its developer and I want to discuss something with a packager
<psifidotos> thanks a lot of course for the packaging!!! :)
<psifidotos> it was discovered from Arch users initially that qt 5.9.2 creates a crash for Latte 0.7.1 version.
<psifidotos> If you are using latte from the master branch in the kde repo then you are fine but
<psifidotos> if you are building 0.7.1 version with the initial package then you need to apply also a patch
<psifidotos> in order to avoid the mentioned crash
<acheronuk> hi psifidotos
<acheronuk> I am tracking those issues
<acheronuk> we only have 5.9.1 in Artful 17.10
<psifidotos> @acheronuk no prob then!! :)
<psifidotos> the upcoming 0.7.2 version will include of course all the fixes
<acheronuk> and when our dev branch gets 5.9.2, and we get Latte in, we will make sure they are compatible
<psifidotos> thanks... :) 
<psifidotos> a lot of people were waiting for a Latte kubuntu package :)
<acheronuk> no problem. looking forward to seeing our 18.04 LTS with latte in there as an option
<acheronuk> psifidotos: It's actually been in 17.04 backports PPA for a bit, just didn't shout about it ;)
<psifidotos> perfect!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #563: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #159: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/159/
<acheronuk> psifidotos: problem is getting it into the actual ubuntu archive, but hopefully we can solve that in the next few weeks. a 0.7.2 official KDE release will help there ;)
<clivejo> hint hint
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> nudge nudge and a cheeky wink :P
<psifidotos> acheronuk: at the end of the week I will request to move Latte from review to extragear. After that, 0.7.2 version with many fixes and improvements is a matter of days
<acheronuk> great :D
<acheronuk> psifidotos: I assume the name won't change again?
<psifidotos> when did it change? you mean the Now Dock?
<acheronuk> e.g. qupzilla -> falkon when becoming KDE
<psifidotos> no no
<psifidotos> we want the brand... 
<psifidotos> there arent any issues with licensing
<psifidotos> it was checked in the review phase
<acheronuk> ok. just checking. would hate to get a source package into the archive, only to have to change the name
<psifidotos> no no .... we like Latte ;)
<psifidotos> happy coding the dock and drinking my coffee with it... :) hehe
 * acheronuk likes stronger caffeinated beverages
<acheronuk> preferably with chocolate!
<psifidotos> hehe, http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-kde-plasma-5-11-2-desktop-and-latte-dock-on-kubuntu-17-10-518289.shtml
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sEngg5sq/file_3550.png
<acheronuk> we have latte building on our CI: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/
<acheronuk> so can track changes etc
<acheronuk> plus I build every so often in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/latte-dock
<acheronuk> oh, he went. flying visit!
<valorie> oh my gosh, trying out gdrive
<valorie> everything I ever wanted
<valorie> completely lovely
<valorie> thanks so much!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😁
<valorie> perfect way to share genealogy files/images 
<valorie> bbiam
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #339: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/339/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #988: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/988/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #4: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #4: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #9: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #4: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #140: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #620: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #18: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #168: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #191: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #49: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #352: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #632: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #353: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #361: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #6: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #4: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #420: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #195: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #196: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #387: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/387/
<blaze> ha, baloo crashes when kio-gdrive is enabled
<blaze> also is it possible to create a vault on gdrive and use it from multiple computers?
<blaze> that's the question
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #7: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/7/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie flatbuffers 1.7.1 built ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #149: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1876: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1876/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1876: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1876/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1876: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1876/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Autosync enabled, Perl and Qt transitions started
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all take a few days off :P
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk heads for the pub
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #354: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #197: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #10: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1877: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1877: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1877: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1877/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #989: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #5: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #5: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #5: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #5: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #6: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #6: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #117: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #5: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #6: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #6: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #6: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #6: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #6: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #6: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #6: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #5: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #111: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #5: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #99: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #100: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #112: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #87: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #119: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #140: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #97: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #120: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #141: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #98: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #10: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #152: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #72: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #104: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #73: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #105: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #54: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #153: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/92/
<acheronuk> nice https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377425
<ubottu> KDE bug 377425 in General "libkface FTBFS against opencv-3.2.0" [Normal,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #146: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #115: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #149: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #79: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #104: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #150: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #105: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/7/
<vrmuppalla> I see no package for kio-gdrive in ppa-backports. Am I missing something ?
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kio-gdrive&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<vrmuppalla> Is there a way to get kmail to recognize the google a/c added in KDE ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mamarley> It looks like there are some Qt 5.9.2 packages in bionic-staging that are going to need the staging PPA packages recompiled in order to install.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/73/
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks. I figured a rebuild would be in order for Qt 5.9.2 when that settles down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #256: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #197: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #425: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/425/
<acheronuk> mamarley: or do you mean Qtbase in staging misc? that was just a test build to try something
<acheronuk> now killed that, as was only a test
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 is doing a Qt 5.9.2 mini transition, so will be a staging rebuild against that in proposed soon
<mamarley> Sorry, I was confused.  I did mean bionic-proposed.  I don't even have staging-misc enabled at the moment.
<acheronuk> lol. ok. then yes, a rebuild will happen
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP is tied up with bazillions of private PPA jobs, so have turned off KCI nightly. can trigger manually if things miraculously improve
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #426: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/426/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #195: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #7: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #196: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #104: FIXED in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1878: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1878: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1878: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1879: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1879/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1879: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1879/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1879: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1879/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mamarley> Wow, the Launchpad build farm is really slammed…
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, Like usual :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> better than it was last night, believe it or not!
<mamarley> Yeah, last night one of my automated daily builds was on the queue for hours and hours before it finally built.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1880: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1880: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1880: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/15/
<acheronuk> build and test queues still swamped :(
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1881: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1881: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1881/
<acheronuk> Riddell: why is this on KDE git? https://cgit.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper.git/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1881: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1881/
<Riddell> acheronuk: KDE is the original and best open source community making software for the end user.  it's the best place for the project to be hosted
<acheronuk> our old bzr branch is behind that, and that KDE version is scarily actually the latest (-l10n changes)
<acheronuk> Riddell: ok, I get the promo message. technical or other reason?
<acheronuk> I don't overly care, but it is an oddity
<Riddell> best place to host it, everyone gets commit access, translations come free, gives visability incase others want to see it
<acheronuk> Riddell: ok. that is fair. thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> suddenly my login theme jpg file was replaced by the default on sddm and installing from file wants to unzip an uncompressed jpg , but password fails  ...soemthing really screwed up here
<BluesKaj> on Artful
<blaze> disc is full
<blaze> probably
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1882: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1882/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1882: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1882/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1882: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1882/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #80 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> Opinions please? https://phabricator.kde.org/T7394
<acheronuk> I think it's high time we cut flash out of that ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #80: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/80/
<mamarley> ^Something get staged?
<acheronuk> mamarley: nope. just doing a bit of mass wrap-and-sort on the frameworks packaging, but nothing actually new
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did I hear wrap-and-sort? 😁
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<MichaelTunnell> acheronuk: I dont think eliminating flash while people still use it is a good idea
<MichaelTunnell> how is this notification displayed and where is it displayed?
<blaze> acheronuk: +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 491x205) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/p9f0V0xP/file_3576.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 379x414) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IqW4WWE2/file_3578.jpg
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1725169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725169 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Black Screen after Upgrade from Kubuntu 17.04 to 17.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> people have found a fix in there
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: what? at no point on any upgrades I did, did a low latency kernel get installed!
<ahoneybun> idk if it was there already or what
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder how I would check to see if that was my problem on my failed install on this laptop's 3rd drive
<shadeslayer> yofel: happy birthday btw :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG happy birthday yofel!!!
<valorie> oooo, happy happy yofel!
<acheronuk> Happy birthday yofel! :)
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1728760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728760 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "17.04 to 17.10 dist upgrade automatically switched me to lowlatency kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<acheronuk> not just kubuntu ^^^^
<valorie> huh
<acheronuk> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1725609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725609 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "no wifi after upgrading to 17.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<valorie> but this was a fresh install -- was that lowlatency kernel default?
<acheronuk> valorie: may not have been your issue
<valorie> hard to know without poking, which I have not
<valorie> I switched to testing with my travel laptop instead
<valorie> seemed one of the few ways to get the final testing on i386 done
<valorie> which is making me lean towards not doing that for the LTS
<MichaelTunnell> oh in that case, acheronuk yea that is a bit excessive. However, asking once isnt that bad imo
<valorie> MichaelTunnell: but if you click on something that needs flash, the browser will tell you to install it
<valorie> IMO that's the important bit - ensuring that that install is successful
<valorie> because IMO they never are
<MichaelTunnell> the firefox install doesnt use the package manager irrc and that is why there is a success/failure issue of the flash install.
<valorie> well, we used to have a "firefox installer"
<valorie> do we still?
<valorie> not on this laptop but it's not a new install
<MichaelTunnell> I think it is using the restricted-extras approach
<acheronuk> It installs just flashplugin-installer
<valorie> ah, yes that's what it was
<valorie> now if only FF would use that to install flash
<acheronuk> we would have to run with a patched firefox for KDE. that is too complicated to build, update, maintain, and do proper security due diligence on
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> and since flash is supposedly dying....
<ronnoc> acheronuk: How do the Netrunner and Maui peeps handle Flash? They have the "mozilla-kde-support" package, but not sure if it addresses Flash or not. OTPBH it might be good to look at that package for Kubuntu for other headache-y reasons (proper save dialogues, etc.)
<acheronuk> ronnoc: yes, but they still need a custom patched firefox build to use it with, IIRC
<acheronuk> + no idea about flash on that
<acheronuk> + no idea how FF 57 will impact that either
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: see #ubuntu-release :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I am
<acheronuk> ironically, at the moment I'm having to update flash to get into BBB!
<acheronuk> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<genii> Gotta love those Catch-22 moments
<ronnoc> acheronuk: yea we'd be reliant on their FF release schedule, but really not being bleeding-edge is OK there. Besides, there's the Mozilla Team PPA for those seeking very latest releases. I tried FF 57 but personally not using Firefox these days for a few reasons. And yes, Flash needs to die a fiery, horrific death. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #8: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #81: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #44: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/9/
<tsimonq2> No-change rebuilds going for Qt
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #198: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #113: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #200: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #106: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #65: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #119: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #123: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #89: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #98: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #101: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #141: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #125: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #119: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #86: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #5: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #10: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #7: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #199: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #124: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #99: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #124: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #6: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #107: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #114: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #120: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #7: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #201: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #102: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #198: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #8: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #7: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #100: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #134: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #134: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #199: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #8: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #87: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #135: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #64: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #7: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #126: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #258: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #7: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #6: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #93: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #106: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #7: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #427: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #428: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/428/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #260: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #340: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #143: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #388: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #108: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #144: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #341: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #10: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #389: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #109: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blogilo build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #10: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #13: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #9: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #88: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #8: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #7: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #8: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #8: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #9: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #139: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #91: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kphotoalbum build #186: FAILURE in 5.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kphotoalbum/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kphotoalbum build #187: STILL FAILING in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kphotoalbum/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kphotoalbum build #188: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kphotoalbum/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #140: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #9: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #429: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #298: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #430: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1883: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1883/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1883: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1883/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1883: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1883/
<valorie> Cafe Live in BB: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-05
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am so impressed with 17.10 it's excellent, so efficient and low resource usage. Very excited to see the feedback we get on this release, Good Stuff 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cfwSg5VK/file_3586
<blaze> good stuff indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1884: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1884: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1884: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #19: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/19/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #14: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1885: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1885: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1885: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1885/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, or any other Kubuntu Developer: Could you please run this command? It's in Main but it's also in the Kubuntu packageset: syncpackage -s mapreri -f libxslt 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #15: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #16: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #222: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #266: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #76: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2563: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2563: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2563: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2563/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2564: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2564: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2564: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #244: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #277: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #286: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/157/
<valorie> btw @acheronuk I found a very large text file and transferred it back and forth flawlessly
<valorie> added result to the BR
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/156/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/201/
<ackeronuk> valorie: thank you :)
<valorie> than YOU
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2565: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2565: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2565: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2565/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @tsimonq2 what happened to your falkon ppa
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, My experimental Falkon PPA that nobody should have actually been using under production is now under the ~lubuntu-dev team.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @tsimonq2, link?
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i guess im crazy for wanting to use it under production then ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, If you're expert enough to find it in the first place, you have all the info you need to find it again already. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> is this it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/falkon-daily
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Looks like it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> also did you hear that wine is switching to Opensuse OBS for ubuntu builds?
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=31356
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @tsimonq2, xD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yeah, I noticed as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, the wine thing or the falkon thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> falkon. I don't really use much, but did have the ppa enabled
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i use it as a secondary browser
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> mainly when im at school
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2566: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2566: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2566: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2566/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so no official announce yet but apparently the next release is going to be "disco dingo"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk be careful if you plan to upload frameworks because we have 3 autopkgtests regressions
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> latest plasma is clean though
<BluesKaj> Santa, obviously a name chosen by a dingbat :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the name reminds me that disco scene from "the iceman" 😐
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks. I'll check those out tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2567: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2567: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2567: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2567/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk around?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, Not at a pc at the moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> well, I just wanted to ask if you are ok with merging into ka-metadata/master these branches: staging, plasma-5.14 and emerald_lake
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so we could just prepare master for disco rather than doing it in each and every branch
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yeah, I think reason for having them seperate for a short while have gone now. So go ahead.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> allright 👌
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Done.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> is there any technical/legal hurdle for including NTFS and exfat support in Kubuntu by default?
<ngraham> MichaelTunnell: does this require packages that are not installed by default or something?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> yes such as exfat-fuse for example
<ngraham> what does "support" mean in this context? FUSE? Visibility in Dolphin? Write support in Dolphin? Something else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> allow dolphin to mount these FS without having to know what packages are needed to install. … Ideally I would like people to install the distro and choose to mount and it just works.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Dolphin has support for using these FS in general as long as these packages are available to the system. I have used exfat and ntfs in Dolphin previously but it is always a case where I have to install all of the needed packages myself
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> in my limited knowledge of the subject, I believe that if the FS packages were made available by default then Kubuntu would be able to offer them without other effort. I know Dolphin can do it and I have done it in the past. I don't remember it being too difficult to setup other than installing those packages though it certainly has been a while.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I am pretty sure Linux Mint Cinnamon ships these packages by default if that helps in some way
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Well, then micro$oft can charge every vendor who provides preinstalled Linux Mint on their hw
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, not sure right this sec. make a task on our phab? those can get forgotten, so please bug until we have a good answer
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> could be a case of bieng able to include in an install to a hd, but needs to be blacklisted from the built iso, as some codecs are
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Can the warning message in dolphin be edited when a user tries to mount that stuff?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @Lazy B, That's not true anymore due to the OIN membership
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hmmm. ntfs-3g is on our iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2568: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2568: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2568: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2568/
<valorie> from #kde-promo: [14:17] <Kon-> Spectacle's rectangle selection UI seemed to be bugged for him, and helpful people in his community are telling him Dolphin doesn't support exFAT when the real reason is Kubuntu doesn't ship exfat-fuse but Mint does
<valorie> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> 'disco' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports
<valorie> !info exfat-fuse cosmic
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-1 (cosmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 75 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<valorie> with this followup: valorie: I think there might previously have been US legal reason for Ubuntu not shipping exfat-fuse preinstalled. But Microsoft did just release a bunch of patents into OIN, so I think that might no longer be a concern
<valorie> oh, michael tunnell was asking earlier
<valorie> I'll chime in on the phab when he makes it
<ackeronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exfat-utils/+bug/1649537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1649537 in fuse-exfat (Ubuntu) "[MIR] exfat-utils and fuse-exfat" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T9965
<valorie> filed by ngraham
<ackeronuk> linked to that bug comment on the task. I don't think we can seed this unless the legal situation is ok'd by Ubuntu/Canonical
<valorie> I commented on the BR
<valorie> since the situation has changed, and Microsoft now allows it
<ackeronuk> lets see how that goes then. maybe poke the powers that be if nothing happens
<valorie> right
<valorie> we're early in the cycle so we might get this bit done
<ackeronuk> WTF does canonical being an associate member of OIN mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> they wont get suid for patents like exfat? idk
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> oops i mean sued not SUID lmao
<ackeronuk> PMSL
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> oops forgot to make the task my bad
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> on the bright side one of my podcasts is almost ready to release :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> which one @MichaelTunnell
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Destination Linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I was also on the latest episode of the Ask Noah Show last night :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> and I will be on next week's FLOSS Weekly
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i called into ask noah for the first time a month or two ago
<valorie> nice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> providing a solution
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> or rather, an explanation
<valorie> @MichaelTunnell you see that ngraham made it, right?
<valorie> so chime in there if you have more to add
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I saw and will do
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> we have a few months to make this happen so I hope it will get done
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 is making enquiries on the legal side I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> = asking someone in the know
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> nice. I commented and offered an alternative if the legal answer is no.
<valorie> I don't see how it could be when MS says explicitly that it is allowed
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> and to my knowledge they havent sued mint
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> which ships it i think
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, Just because they haven't been sued yet doesn't make it legal.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> good point
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> but how is it even in the ubuntu repos if its illegal
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have it on good authority that we have more of a spotlight than Mint does :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, Read the fine print
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It can't be shipped in a product or device.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The archive technically isn't a product.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> but it can be available to install
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> if the user wants to
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But it's not a part of the default product.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Making it legal (but gray area)
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> is it installed if i select "download restricted codecs"
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> not sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i have it installed but i dont remember installing it
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> probably a dependency
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Still.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's not part of the default install.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i know, i wasnt disputing that
<valorie> how are you, @tsimonq2? 
<valorie> back to full speed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Tired and swimming in homework :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Back to full speed in terms of health, not in involvement yet
<valorie> school first, everything else second
<valorie> good to hear you are well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> good luck on homework
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @pizzadude, if it is, it is still not shipped because that took manual interaction by the user.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @MichaelTunnell, i understnad
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #133: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #149: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #245: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #287: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #271: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #165: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #286: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #278: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #192: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #281: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #288: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #144: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #134: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #150: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #272: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #287: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #126: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/126/
<doko> please could somebody look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/3.0.0-0ubuntu2/+build/15591458 ?
<doko> tsimonq2: ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #273: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2569: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2569: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2569/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wind39> Hi guys, I upgraded to Kubuntu 18.10 on my work machine. It seems very nice, congratulations! :) … I found what might be a bug in thermald or the kernel, reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1800446 … Easy workaround is: `systemctl disable thermald`.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800446 in linux (Ubuntu) "kidle_inject constantly running" [Medium,Incomplete]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2569: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2569/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2570: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2570: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2570: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #95: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #61: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #99: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #90: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/90/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #94: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/53/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> weird I can't use my password manager.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #279: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #166: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #62: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #139: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #140: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/140/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #280: FIXED in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2571: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2571: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2571: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2572: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2572: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2572: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2572/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2018q4/005036.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> I remember someone here wanted to replace program descriptions with program names in KDE apps menu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Was it a success?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, Kicker in our default panel now has the setting 'show applications by name' selected by default.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> (Photo, 708x314) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Av8ZJePV/file_10659.jpg Aha, found what I wanted :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hmm. ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #246: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #157: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/157/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/203/
<mparillo_> It is here. mv cosmic-desktop-amd64.iso disco-desktop-amd64.iso && zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #201: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #247: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #137: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/137/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2573: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2573: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2573: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #158: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #82: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk around?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, mostly not. for anything too technical anyway.  🍺 time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #86: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/86/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, no prob, we can talk tomorrow or so then
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #64: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #99: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #100: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #90: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #118: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #116: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/121/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #91: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2574: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2574: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2574: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2574/
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> today marks the day that x11 crashed for the first time in 18.10 for me! : D
<valorie> wow
<valorie> years since that happened to me
<valorie> so long I can't remember how long
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> it happened like 3 times on 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> i guess im unlucky
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> that and a 128GB microsd card died today
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> and x11 crashed while copying files to a new sd card :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> next time i'll use rsync instead
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been using Wayland as much as I can.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Seeing what's broken.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @ahoneybun, get any krashes?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I haven't seen one other then getting logged out a few times lol.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @ahoneybun, thats a crash
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Though I've never seen Xorg crash either.
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> @ahoneybun, i must be "being too hard on the system" then
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> maybe
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> or maybe a 1337 h4xx0r is messing with me
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> ; )
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2575: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2575: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2575: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2575/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2576: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2576: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2576: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2576/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk do you mind if I start with frameworks 5.52 for disco? it would be convenient to re-check the status of those autopkgtests regressions
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> FTR fw 5.51 built for disco: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, go for it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, in ppa or tritemo? also I would like to fix the install for the kiconthemes (new plugin) in kubuntu_unstable, so please tell me where you put that or push to git straight away.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk I'm going to push to git very soon + upload both to the staging ppa + tritemio
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> great :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I'm trying to refresh a patch from kcoreaddons
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I'm driving right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> only for disco btw because I guess we want to do debian merges
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, yep, I saw that fail on KCI but hadn't looked to see if it was due to a change from before or after tars were made
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, possibly. there are a lot of new debug .category files in /etc, so would be good to have them in the same packages debian decide to put them in
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> though when they get to 5,52 is anyones guess
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ugh @ KA branch merges
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 3.0 shouldn't have been merged into master, that code (3.0) is extremely experimental, anyway let me work that out...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, oh. sorry....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> np, stuff happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #199 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> 5.14.3 comes out in a few days
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> KDE is moving fast
<valorie> those bugfix releases are really fast at the beginning, yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> which is good
<IrcsomeBot1> <pizzadude> I like fast releases
<valorie> slows as time goes on and they work for the next bigger release
<valorie> yeah, I like their current workflow
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @valorie, Fibonacci schedule
<valorie> exactly!
<valorie> but I couldn't think of the name
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, noted https://phabricator.kde.org/T9987
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #199: ABORTED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #96: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/96/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Everything pushed to git btw
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-28
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-October/040834.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 755x596) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AknNKunN/file_19430.jpg
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ImDFjiq28
 * clivejo wonders if this is the cycle Rik will finally go for MOTU
<RikMills> clivejo: I already have MOTU
<clivejo> oupppss
<clivejo> DD then!
<RikMills> core-dev?
<clivejo> I forget the name for it
<clivejo> Archive admin
<RikMills> DD is not realist (or needed)
<RikMills> clivejo: funny you should say that....
<clivejo> sponsoring packages for the mere mortals
<clivejo> I been out of the loop for so long I forget the terms!
<clivejo> RikMills: You need to make Qt great again
<RikMills> that would require killing off wenengine
<RikMills> *webengine
<clivejo> LOL
<vip> Hi there
<vip> I cannot run akonadi because of apparmor; anybody know the issue?
<RikMills> vip: on what release?
<RikMills> if 19.10, you need to switch to mariadb
<vip> eoan + kde backports 
<RikMills> apt install install mariadb-client-core-10.3 mariadb-server-core-10.3
<RikMills> only one install though. duh
<RikMills> vip: akonadi doesn't work with mysql-8, even if you completely disable apparmor
<vip> thanks
<RikMills> we have a bit of an issue there where if people use akonadi, and must have the official mysql installed, one or the other will break
<RikMills> which is why I didn't try to force mysql off people's systems
<RikMills> clivejo says akonadi works better with mariadb
<vip> unfortunately I need mysql for my local development
<RikMills> vip: I think mysql have an apt repo? maybe you can install 5.7 from that for the time being?
<RikMills> sadly Ubuntu removed 5.7 from the repo here
<RikMills> KDE PIM devs only seem to use mariadb to test nowadays
<vip> hmm, apparmor complains about mariadb, the daemon does not start
<vip> I want to install server too, instead of mysql
<RikMills> I tested with mariadb. akonadi started ok
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-29
<vip> RikMills: I've setup akonadi via my local mysql server 
<vip> by the way, I've checked how much baloo takes disk, 65G ;)
 * RikMills faints
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow where do you check baloo usage?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> lost the panel here on kde/plasma/Focal 20.04 , plus all my activities/desktops didn't show either , managed to restore them with widgets and system settings
<BluesKaj> after this morning's upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> (Photo, 469x168) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OrKQSJ9z/file_19445.jpg
<clivejo> vip:  what on earth are you indexing?!?
<clivejo> @DarinMiller balooctl status
<vip> clivejo: who knows..
<vip> Total files indexed: 640,834
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-30
<blaze> back in the days netsplits used to be big, but now matrix splits is a hot new thing
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<valorie> vip: 
<valorie> $ balooctl status
<valorie> Baloo File Indexer is running
<valorie> Indexer state: Idle
<valorie> Total files indexed: 48,763
<valorie> Files waiting for content indexing: 0
<valorie> Files failed to index: 0
<valorie> Current size of index is 1.02 GiB
<valorie> it was broken for awhile but since upgrade has been working again
<valorie> I never noticed it
<vip> valorie: I've purged and reenabled indexing
<vip> 565k indexed, 218k waiting
<vip> 1,28GB of index size
<vip> Hi there, btw
<clivejo> have you a library of documents of something?!?
<vip> multiple development environments
<vip> lot of c/cpp/php/js
<vip> few vbox machines
<vip> now it is 1,3GB, so it is fine, I suppose
<valorie> I think it might have skipped my Data drive
<valorie> where most of the above live
<RikMills> plasm 5.17.2 landing in backports
<RikMills> *plasma
<valorie> wow, quick!
<clivejo> Quick Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hi Clive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How've you been?
<genii> Weird bug in KDiamond, reported it just now https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413654
<ubottu> KDE bug 413654 in general "Timer begins increasing in 1440 minute increments" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-31
<vip> hi
<vip> 602k files indexed, size of index: 2,39GB
<vip> better than 60G :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<blaze> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Packaging is still a link which leads nowhere
<blaze> in case if someone cares
<blaze> from the Contribute page
<mparillo> From https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ ?
<mparillo> Then to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<mparillo> Admittedly a bit stale.
<mparillo> Can you help me understand the source where the target to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Packaging may be found?
<blaze> it's userbase page
<blaze> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute#Packaging_and_Development
<kinghat> if i have a 19.04 ubuntu system with plasma-desktop installed, if i upgrade to 19.10, it disables 3rd party repos that then need to be enabled again. does the plasma desktop get updated automatically after or do you have to run a specific command?
<mparillo> blaze: Thank you. At least the link now goes somewhere. 
<valorie> kinghat, if you want the latest Plasma, see   https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<valorie> after upgrade
<valorie> it landed too late to get into eoan
<valorie> oh gosh, we need to fix this chan topic!
<valorie> Disco Dingo indeed
<kinghat> ya i know i was just wondering about the context of having plasma desktop on top of ubuntu and then going from 19.04 to 19.10.
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Focal Fossa development | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> I wouldn't advise that, but you can certainly do it
<valorie> this is not the channel for support however
<valorie> shall we go to #kubuntu?
<kinghat> #ubuntu+1?
<valorie> no
<valorie> that's for focal
<valorie> 19.10 has been out for 2? weeks
<kinghat> #ubuntu-offtopic ? this isnt really kubuntu tbh.
<valorie> #kubuntu is our support channel
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-01
<co1or> hi?
<co1or> i have a ques: did GNU/Linux make use of any Unix source code? or was it *100%* coded from scratch?
<valorie> it was ported from minux
<valorie> so someone else had done that work already, but otoh - minux didn't DO much
<valorie> the gnu project has their own two kernel
<valorie> in any case, this is offtopic for this chan
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-02
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-03
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Qt transition to 5.12.5 is done. Means we also have Plasma 5.17.2 in focal. New daily iso is building now
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, 👍🏻
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1191107919598764032
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Are the focal upgrade packages available?  The sudo do-release-upgrade -d is aborting after "Calculating changes".
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The meta data looks to be there. maybe some stuff to tell eoan about focal is still has its SRU to pending
<valorie> retweeted
<valorie> I think we'll have to use the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossa_(animal) link quite a few times this cycle
<valorie> :-)
